# [Nos desktop sous osX]



## mtra (29 Décembre 2002)

Ce genre de sujet est l'occasion de découvrir comment customiser notre os a l'aide de shareware de theme d'icone ou de fond d'ecran. 

Ne mettez jamais l'image sous sa forme originel ! pensez a ceux qui ont des modems

la facon la plus élégantes et la plus technique est de mettre une preview cliquable de l'image :


 

pour faire ce résultat j'ai utiliser pomme-MAJ-3 pour capturer l'ecran. preview (aperçus) pour exporter en .jpg, Webpics (dispo sur version tracker) pour faire la petite preview  (et un mini site web), Rbrowserlite pour transmettre l'image sur un compte internet. Ensuite utiliser le code UBB Image et URL sur votre petite image pour en faire une zone cliquable.

le plus simple reste de faire un lien simple :  mon desktop 

Sur un sujet original de salameche     

Fabien egot a un site regroupant nos desktop jetez y un coup d'oeuil


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

Ça ressemble un peu à XP ton fond d'écran.


----------



## mtra (29 Décembre 2002)

ca ce voit que tu as pas XP chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, moi et ma copine on en a marre du gris et du blanc...


----------



## vincent absous (29 Décembre 2002)

Je me prête au jeu. En fait, j'adore ça, voir les bureaux des autres. Pour le moment, je donne dans l'orange et l'olive (le thème est watercolor [J'en ai aprlé la semaine dernière sur MacG)


----------



## ffabrice (30 Décembre 2002)

Et comment faites-vous, pour ne pas avoir l'icone du disque dur sur votre bureau ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ffabrice:</font><hr /> * Et comment faites-vous, pour ne pas avoir l'icone du disque dur sur votre bureau ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le Finder, tu sélectionnes le menu _Finder_ puis _Préférences_. Ensuite tu décoches la case _Disques durs_.


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Janvier 2003)

Chez moi


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr /> * Chez moi



 * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mon tour. &gt;  image 1280 x 854


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est mon tour. &gt;  image 1280 x 854



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne connaissais pas tes goûts douteux...


----------



## mtra (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est mon tour. &gt;  image 1280 x 854



* 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'aurais inversé os9 et jaguar


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne connaissais pas tes goûts douteux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

hello, 
 ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi non plus connaissais pas ses gouts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







chez moi c'est d'un triste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon c'est soft pour bosser


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

Quoi de plus beau qu' une présence féminine sur son bureau ???
Maintenant vous les connaissez... mes goûts douteux


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2003)

Sont pas douteux du tout!

Je suis certain que Foguenne est du même avis...


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Sont pas douteux du tout!

Je suis certain que Foguenne est du même avis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci sylko, enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Quoi de plus beau qu' une présence féminine sur son bureau ???
Maintenant vous les connaissez... mes goûts douteux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On parlait pas du fond d'écran... mais des icônes sur la droite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis, c'est vrai, tant qu'à faire...


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

On parlait pas du fond d'écran... mais des icônes sur la droite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis, c'est vrai, tant qu'à faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben quoi t'aime pas les chtites blondes.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

ben quoi t'aime pas les chtites blondes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, si... malheureusement celle-ci n'a pas grand chose d'intéressant à raconter...


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2003)

Elle raconte pas, elle "chante"...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin... Il parait qu'on dit comme ça...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Sont pas douteux du tout!

Je suis certain que Foguenne est du même avis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui je suis du même avis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La petite blonde, je ne l'écoute pas, je la regarde...


----------



## mtra (6 Janvier 2003)

merci de rester dans le sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr /> * Chez moi



 * 

[/QUOTE]

Hello tu le sors d ou ton fond d écran, tu peux m envoyer l adresse par email au pire ? Merci d avance,

Florent


----------



## macintroll (8 Janvier 2003)

Allez mon Desktop a jour de ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




theme milk
et Safari au 1er plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on clique la pour la bigone (196 ko)&gt;


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> *Hello tu le sors d ou ton fond d écran, tu peux m envoyer l adresse par email au pire ?* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça vient de chez DeskMod. Il y a plusieurs versions : là ou là.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr /> * 

Ça vient de chez DeskMod. Il y a plusieurs versions : là ou là.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci j ai de bonne adresse pour des fonds du genre si tu veux.

A+


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2003)

Et pis y a la page de fabien egot pour voir plein de desktops.
Je ne me souviens plus l'adresse, c chez mac.com, et son pseudo c egot, si quelqu'un arrivait à retrouver avec ça ce serait bien.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2003)

oui, ça fait redondant ce genre de sujet* alors qu'il y a la page de msieur egot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*ya qu'à faire une recherche dans le bar !


----------



## pampelune (10 Janvier 2003)

Hé bien j'ai pas trouvé...je ne dois pas être doué.

Son site était sympa pourtant...


----------



## bertouille (10 Janvier 2003)

merci pous ces beaux desktops où la quantité d'applications ouvertes me fait envie. Je voudrais savoir où peut-on trouver l'élément de la barre des menus qui semble donner les débits montants et descendants.

merci d'avance

Bert


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * oui, ça fait redondant ce genre de sujet* alors qu'il y a la page de msieur egot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*ya qu'à faire une recherche dans le bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ça fait malheureusement un petit moment qu'elle n'est plus disponible ! (sic)


----------



## mtra (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> * Hé bien j'ai pas trouvé...je ne dois pas être doué.

Son site était sympa pourtant...   * 

[/QUOTE]


le site de fabien est disponible dans les consignes depuis sa creation..toutefois la derniere fois sa page .mac ne marchait plus


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mtra:</font><hr /> * 


le site de fabien est disponible dans les consignes depuis sa creation. * 

[/QUOTE]
ça veut dire quoi : disponible dans les consignes ?


----------



## mtra (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bertouille:</font><hr /> * merci pous ces beaux desktops où la quantité d'applications ouvertes me fait envie. Je voudrais savoir où peut-on trouver l'élément de la barre des menus qui semble donner les débits montants et descendants.

merci d'avance

Bert  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu parles de mon desktop c'est Net monitor un freeware


----------



## pampelune (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ça veut dire quoi : disponible dans les consignes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui c'est quoi ces consignes ?  

Enfin j'ai retrouvé le site de Fabien mais il ne marche toujours pas...

http://homepage.mac.com/egot


----------



## mtra (12 Janvier 2003)

les  consignes  est un sujet contenant les regles du forum osX et quelques astuces pour chercher sois meme les solutions a ses problemes. actuellement il y a un bug avec ce genre de post qui doit tjrs rester sur la premiere page mais si vous mettez 'afficher tout les sujet' dans la petite combo en bas du forum vous le verrez, ce sujet est mis souvent a jour n'hesitez pas a le lire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2003)

Je tiens a m'excuser auprès de tout le monde pour mon retard, mon idisk s'est effacé inopinément lorsque j'étais en vacances.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous remercie tous d'avoir parlé du site. Je viens d'investir dans des Mo supplémentaires, donc il y a de la marge pour + de desktops.
Si vous avez des photos de "vrais" bureaux, je suis preneur également...

Meilleurs voeux a tous 

fabien


----------



## Laurent_G (17 Janvier 2003)

X11 Roulezzzzz


----------



## me (18 Janvier 2003)

Voici la superbe page de Fabien Egot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

http://homepage.mac.com/egot/Menu34.html


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Janvier 2003)

J'ai changé...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr /> * J'ai changé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rho pas tant que ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut Gwen, heureux de te voir parmi nous !


----------



## christ007 (28 Janvier 2003)

Gwenhiver  c'est quoi les softs que tu as utiliser pour modifier ton interface du finder comme ca ?


----------



## maousse (30 Janvier 2003)

Voilà le mien...



 

C'est fou ce que l'on peut faire comme sauts de puce pour aller de marseille jusqu'au japon


----------



## mtra (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par christ007:</font><hr /> * Gwenhiver  c'est quoi les softs que tu as utiliser pour modifier ton interface du finder comme ca ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je me permet de repondre il s'agit de  pathfinder


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2003)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai découvert des dizaines de communautés Mac à travers le monde. Laisser un message sur des forums internationaux part peut être d'une bonne idée mais je n'ai aucun retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ma question: ai-je le droit de publier des desktops téléchargés un peu partout sur le web ou dois-je tenter de rentrer en contact avec chaque utilisateur (bonjour le travail !) avant de mettre les bureaux en ligne ? dans ce cas, j'espere que la traduction de Sherlock est petinente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'avance merci


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (9 Février 2003)

deep, regarde tes messages privés...

Voilà le  mien !! Mais le fond d'écran et les icones changent très régulièrement!


----------



## vincent absous (10 Février 2003)

C'est dommage, ce sujet, que j'affectionne, peine un peu. Allez hop, je publie mon nouveau bureau


----------



## Jacen (10 Février 2003)

sous vos yeux médusés devant tant de mauvais gout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la première image, c'est l'écran externe, avec une photo de moi bébé tenant un drapeau de mon clan pour PlanetSide (un jeu pc), et l'autre, c'est celui du powerbook
http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/ecrancrt.jpg http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/ecranPB.jpg
 (pour les gens intéressés par "l'art absolut" c'est ici http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php3?post=2262&amp;cat=13&amp;config=&amp;interface=&amp;cache=&amp;sondage=&amp;owntopic=1&amp;p=1&amp;trash=&amp;subcat= )   

Je tiens à préciser que la compression jpg rend cette "chose" (le wall de mon PB) encore plus laide qu'elle ne l'est vraiment  :sweat: 


_Editer par mtra "merci de respecter les regles avant de poster les images"_


----------



## Jacen (11 Février 2003)

Encore désolé pour la taille des images, et j'espère me faire pardonner en vous présentant convenablement mon nouveau desktop


----------



## Jacen (14 Février 2003)

Tout le monde s'en fout surement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai allégé mon dock, je l'ai rendu plus transparent,  j'ai légèrement retouché le fond d'écran et j'ai customizé pleins d'icônes (je suis particulièrement fier de mon icones Titanium et ceux des dossiers d'anime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 






 Merci d'ailleurs à Hein Mevissen, créateur de pleins de zolis icônes (que j'ai pu retouché pour mes dossiers divx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maczag (14 Février 2003)

voilà le mien 
La photo date un peu mais bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_edit de mtra : Merci de respecter les consignes !_


----------



## BrainDamage (14 Février 2003)

Allez zou !

(mon desktop change également assez souvent, ce mois-ci c'est ça).


----------



## huexley (15 Février 2003)

M'sieur Jacen tu as trouvé cet icone ? 











Et moi mon bureau du taf c est ca ... (il change tout les jours...)


----------



## SuperCed (15 Février 2003)

J'ai honte par rapport a vous, mais je le mets quand meme :
http://artesiaracer.free.fr/image.pdf


----------



## Jacen (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * M'sieur Jacen tu as trouvé cet icone ? 










* 

[/QUOTE]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme tu vois oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai trouvé cet icône mais pourquoi cette "question" ?


----------



## huexley (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> *




Comme tu vois oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai trouvé cet icône mais pourquoi cette "question" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]






 et il m'a compris *foiré*

tu l'as trouvé ou ?? je la veux


----------



## huexley (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperCed:</font><hr /> * J'ai honte par rapport a vous, mais je le mets quand meme :
http://artesiaracer.free.fr/image.pdf * 

[/QUOTE]

y'a de quoi avec un diaporama d alcolique sur le bureau


----------



## Jacen (15 Février 2003)

Spa bien d'éditer ces messages, je devrais même pas te dire où je l'ai eu le fameux icône  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme tu es un modo je vais être gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'ai trouvé dans un des packs qui était inclus dans le programme "Xpression!"


----------



## huexley (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Spa bien d'éditer ces messages, je devrais même pas te dire où je l'ai eu le fameux icône  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mé euuh de quoi tu parles ?? 







merci


----------



## SuperCed (15 Février 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par mtra


----------



## dmao (15 Février 2003)

Une blague???
Drole de sens de l'humour
C'est infâme.


----------



## vincent absous (15 Février 2003)

Il faudrait qu'on m'explique ce que cela vient faire dans ce fil. C'est non seulement, me semble-t-il, hors sujet, même si on est venu à en parler, mais c'est surtout d'une rare violence, dont on n'est pas prévenu.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

'Scusez moi : comment je fais pour mettre le mien (desktop) en petit et que qd on clic dessus ca devient gros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (je sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai envoyer le mien à Fabien (me rappelle plus de son pseudo) donc si vous savez comment faire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci 


Finn


----------



## SuperCed (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vincent Absous:</font><hr /> * Il faudrait qu'on m'explique ce que cela vient faire dans ce fil. C'est non seulement, me semble-t-il, hors sujet, même si on est venu à en parler, mais c'est surtout d'une rare violence, dont on n'est pas prévenu.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai mis parce qu'on m'a dit que je devais avoir honte d'avoir un diaporama d'alcoolique sur le bureau.
Donc j'ai montre ce que c'etait et je precise que c'eszt carrement crade!
Donc pour ceux qui ont le coeur sensible, n'ouvrez pas!!!

Je disais que c'etait une blague pour pas que les gens croient que c'etait de vraies photos.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Février 2003)

Le desktop de la fin de semaine...


----------



## Jacen (17 Février 2003)

Excellent film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à moi, J'ai "bleuifié" les icônes du dock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/dockbleu.JPG


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

Voilà, tous mes walls, j'ai réglé les préférenes pour que ça change toutes les minutes. Au moins empêce la monotonie en cours


----------



## mtra (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 'Scusez moi : comment je fais pour mettre le mien (desktop) en petit et que qd on clic dessus ca devient gros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai envoyer le mien à Fabien (me rappelle plus de son pseudo) donc si vous savez comment faire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci 


Finn  * 

[/QUOTE]

lit le premier message du sujet...


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> *

 * 

[/QUOTE]

D'où ki sort çuilà ? J'aime bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />

 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

tu la trouvé ou ce fond avec Rei ?


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

Pour les deux fonds d'écrans ça vient de Deviantart.com, mais pour vous facilitez la tâche je les ai uploadé (quelle grandeur d'âme n'est ce pas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Rei et "Fusion"


----------



## dmao (18 Février 2003)

Le thème est Rhapsodized, et le fond d'écran vient de chez Mandolux


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Pour les deux fonds d'écrans ça vient de Deviantart.com, mais pour vous facilitez la tâche je les ai uploadé (quelle grandeur d'âme n'est ce pas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Rei et "Fusion" * 

[/QUOTE]

'rci m'sieur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dmao:</font><hr /> * Le thème est Rhapsodized, et le fond d'écran vient de chez Mandolux



 * 

[/QUOTE]
très sympa, c'est facile à skinner audion?


----------



## dmao (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
très sympa, c'est facile à skinner audion?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait. Soit tu choisi une face existante http://www.panic.com/audion/faces.php
Ou tu peux les faire toi-même, avec FaceEdit par exemple
http://faceedit.thirdcoil.com/


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

Le truc c'est que j'utilise beaucoup mon ipod aussi, ça sera relou dedevoir gérer 2 bibliothèques nan?


----------



## dmao (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Le truc c'est que j'utilise beaucoup mon ipod aussi, ça sera relou dedevoir gérer 2 bibliothèques nan?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Là, je n'avais pas de iPod branché, mais quand tu en branche un, il y a un menu qui apparait et tu le gères avec facilité. Tu peux donc employer ton iPod avec Audion, en te passant d' iTunes.

Audion est une super application qui mérite son prix; elle fait tout, et même plus


----------



## Jacen (18 Février 2003)

J'ai regardé leur site, ça côute pratiqueemnt 30 dollars, ou alors faut relancer le truc toutes les 30 minutes :/


----------



## huexley (19 Février 2003)

Audion est un MUST*
en plus l intégration au finder est sublime


----------



## Jacen (23 Février 2003)

Je sais toujours pas comment avoir un active desktop en moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OS de merde!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappel : je veux pouvoir remplacer mes icônes par des zones clickables propres à chaque wallpaper, comme ça, quand ça change de wall, mon desktop reste cohérent.... Et puis ça fait plus an 2003 aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce serait top d'avoir un desktop en flash en fait


----------



## mtra (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Je sais toujours pas comment avoir un active desktop en moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OS de merde!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappel : je veux pouvoir remplacer mes icônes par des zones clickables propres à chaque wallpaper, comme ça, quand ça change de wall, mon desktop reste cohérent.... Et puis ça fait plus an 2003 aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce serait top d'avoir un desktop en flash en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu devrais essayer konfabulator..


----------



## Jacen (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mtra:</font><hr /> * 

tu devrais essayer konfabulator..


 

* 

[/QUOTE]Si tu avais l'oeil plus vif tu verrais que je l'utilises déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le truc c'est que je suis pas assez fort pour faire mes propres widgets :/ , par contre j'ai reskinné tout ceux que j'utilise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparement tu n'utilises pas d'icônes sur ton des
ktop, tu utilises quels programmes "à menus" pour les remplacer? launchbar, fruitmenu?


----------



## mtra (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Si tu avais l'oeil plus vif tu verrais que je l'utilises déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais le truc c'est que je suis pas assez fort pour faire mes propres widgets :/ , par contre j'ai reskinné tout ceux que j'utilise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparement tu n'utilises pas d'icônes sur ton des
ktop, tu utilises quels programmes "à menus" pour les remplacer? launchbar, fruitmenu?   * 

[/QUOTE]

pour etre franc j'ai pas regardé ton desktop... pour ce qui est des icones non présente sur mon desktop je n'en ai pas besoin c'est une question d'habitude...

j'utilise launchbar mais ca n'a rien a voir avec le fait qu'il existe oui ou non des icones sur mon desktop.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2003)

Voilà mon bureau, enfin celui de prerima plutôt puisque c'est elle qui l'a aménagé ainsi. 

Mais là c'était sous 10.1. Aujourd'hui, je suis sous 10.2.
Chouette vos bureaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime bien, mais ca m'a l'air balèze pour changer les icônes, faire tel truc.... Vous pouvez m'aider peut-être ?


----------



## Jacen (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mtra:</font><hr /> * 
j'utilise launchbar mais ca n'a rien a voir avec le fait qu'il existe oui ou non des icones sur mon desktop.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je l'ai essayé hier soir c'est vraiment géant j'adore


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Février 2003)

Et maintenant, chez moi, c'est comme ça...


----------



## salamèche (1 Mars 2003)

mon desktop il est sur le site de Mr Egot


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr /> * Et maintenant, chez moi, c'est comme ça...



 * 

[/QUOTE]

dingue un post de Gwenhiver !!


----------



## gwena (2 Mars 2003)

et où est ce que je peux trouver les soft pour changer  de thèmes, les thèmes en eux memes...
j'ai cherché sur google mais ça me renvoit des conneries et metamorphx n'ont plus de site...


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2003)

http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/ et une recherche répondront à toutes tes questions


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (6 Mars 2003)

Un peu honte quand j'en vois certains, mais bon...



 

NB : l'image-disque "lord of destruction", c'est parce que j'avais la flemme de mettre le CD pour jouer ; c'est en 1152x800, d'habitude je suis en 1024x768 mais les fenêtres cachaient le texte du wallpaper ; la fenêtre Safari, c'est la page d'accueil de mon site.

PS : je pourrai faire mieux, mais c'est le mac familial... Je peux pas tout changer comme je voudrais !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2003)

Merci à tous c'est sympa de poster directement vos desks ! cela me fait gagner un temps précieux pour ma recherche d'emploi.
Mtra, "bulletproof", c'est bien la comédie avec Damon Wayans et Adam Sandler ?


----------



## mtra (7 Mars 2003)

non c'est une video de urban terror un bete jeux de FPS... j'ai honte


----------



## Jacen (7 Mars 2003)

Je suis trop content des wallpapers que... microsoft (arg) a mis à notre disposition : c'est mignon tout plein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(cliquez sur la vignette pour la version taille réelle): 
1ere série (ché tout mimi): 










2ème série (ché bo quand ça passe de l'un à l'autre)


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2003)

D'ou qui vienne Jacen tes desktops aqua posté plus haut


----------



## Jacen (8 Mars 2003)

www.deviantart.com





 (et les "yeux" de www.astonshell.com). 
Sinon www.deskmod.com est sympa aussi


----------



## manustyle (20 Mars 2003)

Dites voir, a propos de Desktop, lorsque l'on fait pomme-maj-3, l'on obtient un fichier pdf.

Comment faire pour obtenir un fichier Jpeg ?

L'utilitaire TinkerTool ne permet hélas plus de le faire :-(

Merci


----------



## maousse (20 Mars 2003)

tu peux ouvrir le fichier pdf avec Aperçu, et ensuite faire Exporter-&gt;jpeg


----------



## manustyle (20 Mars 2003)

Cool merci 

Mon desktop actuel (ça change souvent) ;-)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/homestyle/mydesktop.pdf

Attention c en pdf, et ca fait 1 Mo.


----------



## huexley (20 Mars 2003)

moa ka fait l'icone de ton DD sauvegarde


----------



## manustyle (20 Mars 2003)

héhé cool, je ne savais pas. Jolies icones que tu fais la


----------



## huexley (20 Mars 2003)




----------



## plumber (20 Mars 2003)

hello

Widgets IPFINDER KONFABULATOR WIDGETS


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mars 2003)

hihihi!

Avec une nouveautée, mon nouveau DD...


----------



## jfr (25 Mars 2003)

Très mignonne, la mini-X!


----------



## macmarco (25 Mars 2003)

Tiens, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas mis le mien...


----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2003)

pareil, et puis j'ai rien à faire, alors, bon.... quoique


----------



## Cricri (26 Mars 2003)

Comment vous faites pour avoir des fenêtre miniatures ?


----------



## huexley (26 Mars 2003)

C'est un hack de OS X en fait on récupère le Dock présent dans la version de OS X 10.2 Beta numéroté 6C48, ce hack s appelle Minimize in Place il se trouve assez facilement sur Google


----------



## Cricri (26 Mars 2003)

OK, merci. Il semble que cela ne soit pas sans risque ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * Comment vous faites pour avoir des fenêtre miniatures ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit de  Minimize in Place qui permet de réactiver un fonction de Jaguar qui était active dans la Beta et qui a finalement été désactivée dans la version publique.


----------



## huexley (26 Mars 2003)

on t'a jamais dit que c'étais pas bien de répéter


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * on t'a jamais dit que c'étais pas bien de répéter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais plusieurs messages des forums et je les ai lus et j'y ai répondu dans l'ordre, ce qui fait que je n'ai vu ta réponse qu'après avoir répondu à Cricri !!!


----------



## Cricri (26 Mars 2003)

merci 2 times!


----------



## huexley (28 Mars 2003)

le mien avec un petit délire :

<a href="http://huexley.free.fr/macg/huexbigbig.jpg" target="_blank">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sans trucage)


----------



## jfh (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * le mien avec un petit délire :

&lt;a href="http://huexley.free.fr/macg/huexbigbig.jpg" target="_blank"&gt;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sans trucage)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
grace au petit truc que tu as donné pour avoir de grosse icones hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'ai vu , il est bien


----------



## mgomel (31 Mars 2003)

ou peut on trouver l'utilitaire en barre d'outil qui indique les taux de transfert upload et download
merci


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2003)

Net Monitor


----------



## huexley (31 Mars 2003)

en en plus c'est vraiment customizable, Net Monitor est un des seul soft que j ai depuis que j ai commencé dans le X


----------



## jfh (31 Mars 2003)

je viens de la charger (merci maousse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais a part son sens premier
ou grace a ce sens premier , a quoi cela sert il on peut détecter qq chose ou autre ??
ou ca ne garde que le fait de voir le down/up ??
merci






 jfh


----------



## huexley (31 Mars 2003)

moi je m'en sers comme "espion" si ca bouge et que rien ne tourne y'a quelquechose de pourri au royaume de OSX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meme si je reconnais que Litlle Snitch en a rendu son utilisation obsolète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maintenant ca décore agréablement


----------



## jfh (1 Avril 2003)

merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en tout cas moi j'aime bien dans la barre des menus ca fait bien 
je crois bien qu'il est adopté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'aurrais bien vu prevenir en cas de passage frauduleux ou suspect ect suivant des reglage fait au préalables , mais il est deja bien comme ca










 jfh


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2003)

Mon desktop a base de desert de namibie





L'image grand format est  là


----------



## iXel (10 Avril 2003)

Doh!!!!!!


----------



## jfr (11 Avril 2003)

J'aime bien la "zénitude" de ton desk, cmove...


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

voilà le mien... évidemment ya un trou g un écran en 1280*1024 et l'autre en 1024*768...


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

moi dans le genre petit utilitaire de bureau qui va bien je trouve que dragthing c pas mal du tout comme lanceur


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

et puis avant de me coucher je vous en ai fait une deuxième avec mon terminal...

mondesktop2.jpg 








_edit de mtra:merci de suivre les consignes sur les tailles des images_


----------



## jfh (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * et puis avant de me coucher je vous en ai fait une deuxième avec mon terminal...

* 

[/QUOTE]

éh éh mais c'est moi en arrière plan
je fait partie de la postérité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci obi wan


----------



## obi wan (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Mon desktop a base de desert de namibie




L'image grand format est  là 
* 

[/QUOTE]

comment que tu fais pour avoir itunes transparent???


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2003)

Pour avoir des fenêtres transparentes, tu peux utiliser  WindowShade , d'unsanity.


----------



## jfh (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macmarco:</font><hr /> * Pour avoir des fenêtres transparentes, tu peux utiliser  WindowShade , d'unsanity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est pas "dangereux" pour le système ??
est ce que ca n'attirerais les petit kernel panics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sinon moi ca m'intéresse


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jfh:</font><hr /> * 
c'est pas "dangereux" pour le système ??
est ce que ca n'attirerais les petit kernel panics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sinon moi ca m'intéresse   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait des mois que je l'utilise, aucun problème !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

comment que tu fais pour avoir itunes transparent??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec windowshade. C'est joli hein!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macmarco:</font><hr /> * 

Ca fait des mois que je l'utilise, aucun problème !



* 

[/QUOTE]

Idem! Et pour épater les filles c'est top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!


----------



## jfh (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Idem! Et pour épater les filles c'est top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!  * 

[/QUOTE]
ah ah ca m'intéresse encore plus


----------



## Gintonic (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macmarco:</font><hr /> * Tiens, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas mis le mien...  

 * 

[/QUOTE]
A quoi sert les icones sur la gauche? C'est une sorte de rangement fixe des raccourcis?
Et comment y arrive-t-on?


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gintonic:</font><hr /> * 
A quoi sert les icones sur la gauche? C'est une sorte de rangement fixe des raccourcis?
Et comment y arrive-t-on?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit de  WorkstripX qui est une alternative au dock et qui permet d'avoir autant d'environements (et de fonds d'écran) qu'on veut.Cela permet d'éviter d'avoir un dock surchargé et de perdre du temps à chercher une appli.Normalement, on masque le dock et on n'utilise plus que Workstrip, mais perso je garde le dock pour les applis courantes et les avoir toujours à portée de main...


----------



## Gintonic (17 Avril 2003)

Merci, c'est vraiment le top, ce programme...

Aussitôt essayé, aussitôt adopté...

Avoir retrouvé la poubelle sur le bureau avec que ses "données" (nombre et taille des fichiers) ainsi que la confirmation de suppression,  est une des options que j'adore...

Il ne me manque plus qu'une petite chose, et je crois qu'après, OSX sera vraiment parfait: existe-t-il un moyen pour avoir des fenêtres tiroir, comme sous OS9?


----------



## Arno (17 Avril 2003)

Salut tout le monde,

Bon je me réveille un peu tard, mais je trouve ton bureau absolument mortel !!! Petites questions par rapport à tout ce que j'ai vu ds ce sujet :

- Comment on fait pr passer le finder en "snow" ? 
- Qqu'un peut me dire le nom de l'appli qui permet d'avoir la météo sur son bureau
- Le nom aussi de l'appli qui vous permet d'avoir un calendrier, l'état des disques...
- Comment modifier les icônes du finder, des dossiers genre applis, librairie...

Merci de m'aider, qd je vois vos bureaux je me dis qu'OSX peut être encore plus beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aligato


----------



## huexley (17 Avril 2003)

-pour les themes : http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/
-pour le calendrier et nuage c est Konfabulator : http://www.konfabulator.com/
-pour les icones je te conseille Candybar : http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


----------



## macmarco (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gintonic:</font><hr /> *Il ne me manque plus qu'une petite chose, et je crois qu'après, OSX sera vraiment parfait: existe-t-il un moyen pour avoir des fenêtres tiroir, comme sous OS9?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un haxie existe, mais le nom ne me revient pas pour l'instant...
Si je le retrouve, je te fais signe !


----------



## Arno (17 Avril 2003)

MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## Sebang (17 Avril 2003)

Euh juste une question.
J'ai changé certaines icônes d'applications, mais, par exemple Mail ou AIM ou iChat, lorsque le programme modifie l'icône du dock, l'icône d'origine revient et mon icône "custom" disparait jusqu'à ce que je quitte le programme et le remette dans le dock à la main.
(en gros, lorsque j'ai un mail, mon icône perso disparait pour remettre l'icône avec le timbre et donc le rond rouge pour me dire que j'ai un mail).

y'a pas un moyen de forcer l'icône à rester telle qu'elle est ?

Et sinon, 2 petites questions :
-Quel est le nom exact du haxie qui permet d'afficher la météo exactement comme celle de celui qui a le fond d'écran tout bleu Homère Simpson.
-Y'a-t-il un moyen de changer l'icône des préférences systèmes ? J'ai pas réussi.


Marchi beaucoup !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : J'ai répondu moi-même à la question : "-Comment vous faites pour afficher sous le nom d'un volume les informations concernant sa taille, son espace utilisé etc..."
Je savais même pô que c'était intégré au système, quelle louze


----------



## BrainDamage (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Euh juste une question.
J'ai changé certaines icônes d'applications, mais, par exemple Mail ou AIM ou iChat, lorsque le programme modifie l'icône du dock, l'icône d'origine revient et mon icône "custom" disparait jusqu'à ce que je quitte le programme et le remette dans le dock à la main.
(en gros, lorsque j'ai un mail, mon icône perso disparait pour remettre l'icône avec le timbre et donc le rond rouge pour me dire que j'ai un mail).

y'a pas un moyen de forcer l'icône à rester telle qu'elle est ?* 

[/QUOTE]

tu dois probablement modifier le fichier
Mail.app/Contents/Resources/app.icns

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *Et sinon, 2 petites questions :
-Quel est le nom exact du haxie qui permet d'afficher la météo exactement comme celle de celui qui a le fond d'écran tout bleu Homère Simpson.* 

[/QUOTE]

Konfabulator avec le Widget Weather.
Au cas où j'ai francisé le widget Weather+ si ça peut interesser quelqu'un.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *
-Y'a-t-il un moyen de changer l'icône des préférences systèmes ? J'ai pas réussi. * 

[/QUOTE]

/SystemPreferences.app/Contents/Resources/PrefApp.icns


----------



## Arno (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * -pour les themes : http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/




* 

[/QUOTE]

Yo, konfabulator, windowshade et candybar (que j'avais déjà en fait, perdu ds mon DD) marchent du tonerre.
Par contre, j'ai du mal ac les thèmes. J'ai installé aquafix, mais ensuite, je ne sais pas trop comment faire, et j'ai vraiment pas envie de foutre la merde sur mon dd...

Il semble que la MAJ X.2.5 perturbe un peu aquafix -&gt; Vaut-il mieux que j'attende une nvlle version optimisée pr me lancer ds le changement des thèmes ?

EUH, SINON JE PRENDS LA VF DU WIDGET WHEATHER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pr tout ;-)


----------



## BrainDamage (17 Avril 2003)

Bon pour ceux que ça intéresse voici la version française du Widget TheWeather+:

TheWeatherFR 

C'est "quick and dirty" donc il risque très fort d'y avoir des bugs. C'est une traduction non-officielle, et je décline toute résponsabilité, bla bla bla......


----------



## Sebang (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr /> * 
Plein plein de super réponses pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme écrit dans la citation, tu m'as donné réponse à mes question, marchi beaucoup !!!
Et je me suis empressé de télécharger la version Française de TheWeather+, ça marche du tonnerre, aucun bug et en plus, le symbole ° ne bug plus. Le pied quoi. Merci !
Par contre, juste "au cas où", j'ai pas trouvé le widget TheWeather (pas la version +). C'est censé être "par défaut", mais j'ai pas vu où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, excellent ce petit post, ça m'a donné envie de customisé tout mon bureau qui était tout ce qu'il y avait de plus normal.
Par contre, j'ai honte, j'ai piqué le fond d'écran bleu homère Simpson, du coup, ça perd en originalité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui et je suis désolé/je remercie celui qui avait ce fond d'écran.


----------



## BrainDamage (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Et je me suis empressé de télécharger la version Française de TheWeather+, ça marche du tonnerre, aucun bug et en plus, le symbole ° ne bug plus. Le pied quoi. Merci !
* 

[/QUOTE]

ben merci à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Par contre, juste "au cas où", j'ai pas trouvé le widget TheWeather (pas la version +). C'est censé être "par défaut", mais j'ai pas vu où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

dans ~/Documents/Widgets/The Weather


----------



## Sebang (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr /> * 

dans ~/Documents/Widgets/The Weather
* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, t'es magique ! lol


----------



## Sebang (18 Avril 2003)

Après tant de péripéties, voici mon bureau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis passé d'un bureau 100% pur Jaguar sans retouches à ça dans la soirée.

De toute manière, je cite mes sources : tout a été inspiré par cmove, que je remercie infiniement. Plutôt que de voir un plagiat pur et simple, je préfère y voir qu'une simple capture d'écran m'ait donné envie de passer quelques heures à customiser mon bel iBook. Ça serait plutôt une récompense en fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin bon, voilà la chose :






Et voilà le lien pour l'image en grand (117ko, 1024x768)


----------



## Arno (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Arno:</font><hr /> * 
Il semble que la MAJ X.2.5 perturbe un peu aquafix -&gt; Vaut-il mieux que j'attende une nvlle version optimisée pr me lancer ds le changement des thèmes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Nickel la VF du widget weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pr aquafix et le changement de thèmes ?
Merci... Bientôt un post de mon bureau


----------



## iXel (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Après tant de péripéties, voici mon bureau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis passé d'un bureau 100% pur Jaguar sans retouches à ça dans la soirée.

De toute manière, je cite mes sources : tout a été inspiré par cmove, que je remercie infiniement. Plutôt que de voir un plagiat pur et simple, je préfère y voir qu'une simple capture d'écran m'ait donné envie de passer quelques heures à customiser mon bel iBook. Ça serait plutôt une récompense en fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin bon, voilà la chose :






Et voilà le lien pour l'image en grand (117ko, 1024x768) * 

[/QUOTE]copieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan tres jolie et comme ca tu pourras te dire que tu as copie un pc


----------



## Sebang (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cmove:</font><hr /> * copieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan tres jolie et comme ca tu pourras te dire que tu as copie un pc    * 

[/QUOTE]

un pc ?


----------



## iXel (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

un pc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]ben ouais j'ai fait ca sous mon pc en attendant mon iMac g4 800mhz


----------



## Sebang (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cmove:</font><hr /> * ben ouais j'ai fait ca sous mon pc en attendant mon iMac g4 800mhz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
























 Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P'tain t'es balaise quand même.
Je savais pas qu'on faisait tourner konfabulator sur PC ?
Sur Photoshop ? ah ?


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2003)

dernier desktop du G4


----------



## Matnimac (21 Avril 2003)

AU SECOURS j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.2.5 et la préférence bureau a disparue ! Comment faire ? je voudrais changer mon fond d'écran ?
Merçi d'avance


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mtra:</font><hr /> * Ce genre de sujet est l'occasion de découvrir comment customiser notre os a l'aide de shareware de theme d'icone ou de fond d'ecran. 

Ne mettez jamais l'image sous sa forme originel ! pensez a ceux qui ont des modems

la facon la plus élégantes et la plus technique est de mettre une preview cliquable de l'image :


 

pour faire ce résultat j'ai utiliser pomme-MAJ-3 pour capturer l'ecran. preview (aperçus) pour exporter en .jpg, Webpics (dispo sur version tracker) pour faire la petite preview  (et un mini site web), Rbrowserlite pour transmettre l'image sur un compte internet. Ensuite utiliser le code UBB Image et URL sur votre petite image pour en faire une zone cliquable.

le plus simple reste de faire un lien simple :  mon desktop 

Sur un sujet original de salameche     

Fabien egot a un site regroupant nos desktop jetez y un coup d'oeuil * 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*AU SECOURS j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.2.5 et la préférence bureau a disparue ! Comment faire ? je voudrais changer mon fond d'écran ?*


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Matnimac:</font><hr /> * AU SECOURS j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.2.5 et la préférence bureau a disparue ! Comment faire ? je voudrais changer mon fond d'écran ?
Merçi d'avance* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut,
dans les préférences système, le bureau s'appelle "Fonds d'écrans".Tu es sur de ne plus l'avoir ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu fais un contrôle+clic sur le bureau tu devrais avoir l'option "Modifier le Fond d'écran..." dans le menu contextuel qui apparait, tu n'as plus qu'à cliquer dessus...


----------



## Matnimac (21 Avril 2003)

*Salut MacMarco,
Eh ben nan, je n'ai plus de préférence "Fonds d'ecran" et qd je clic sur le bureau il lance bien les prefs mais juste le menu car rien ne s'affiche. J'ai relancé la MAJ mais rien. Juste avant j'avais installé la nvelle version de Safari. ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais plus koi faire ? est ce que cette pref peut se telechargée ? *


----------



## minime (21 Avril 2003)

Va voir si DesktopPictures.prefPane se trouve dans Système &gt; Bibliothèque &gt; PreferencePanes, normalement c'est là où sont installés les panneaux de préférence.


----------



## Gintonic (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gintonic:</font><hr /> * Il ne me manque plus qu'une petite chose, et je crois qu'après, OSX sera vraiment parfait: existe-t-il un moyen pour avoir des fenêtres tiroir, comme sous OS9?   * 

[/QUOTE]

X'cusez-moi, je reviens à la charge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais personne ne connait quelque chose qui pourrait me faire ça?


----------



## 1050 (22 Avril 2003)

Bien voici mon desktop... je suis plutot du type sobre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://martin.larouche.com/desktop.jpg


----------



## BrainDamage (25 Avril 2003)

Bon ben je vous remet le mien car beaucoup de choses ont changé:



 

Petites explications:

- Bon d'abbord il y a le Widget Weather+ que j'ai francisé (voir un peu plus haut dans ce sujet pour l'url).
- Ensuite il y a le widget "Date and Time" que j'ai également francisé, du coup plus besoin de l'horloge dans la barre de menu.
- en haut à gauche il y a le widget miniMon qui afficher l'uptime, les infos mémoires et le CPU.
- en haut au milieu il y a un petit widget sur lequel je suis en train de travailler qui va chercher la citation du jour sur  CitationDuMonde et qui l'affiche. Ce widget est également interfacé avec Mail.app pour que la citation remplace ma signature.
- dans la barre de menus il y a un puit, c'est  ImageWell
- enfin j'ai laissé sur le bureau une icone "LisezMoi" pour pouvoir comparer sa taille avec celle de mon HD (l'anneau en bas à droite). Je me suis basé sur cette bidouille en la modifiant un peu. Ceux qui veulent le fichier Localized.rsrc déjà modifié n'ont qu'a me faire signe.

Voilà je crois que c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BrainDamage:</font><hr /> * Bon ben je vous remet le mien car beaucoup de choses ont changé:



 

Petites explications:

- Bon d'abbord il y a le Widget Weather+ que j'ai francisé (voir un peu plus haut dans ce sujet pour l'url).
- Ensuite il y a le widget "Date and Time" que j'ai également francisé, du coup plus besoin de l'horloge dans la barre de menu.
- en haut à gauche il y a le widget miniMon qui afficher l'uptime, les infos mémoires et le CPU.
- en haut au milieu il y a un petit widget sur lequel je suis en train de travailler qui va chercher la citation du jour sur  CitationDuMonde et qui l'affiche. Ce widget est également interfacé avec Mail.app pour que la citation remplace ma signature.
- dans la barre de menus il y a un puit, c'est  ImageWell
- enfin j'ai laissé sur le bureau une icone "LisezMoi" pour pouvoir comparer sa taille avec celle de mon HD (l'anneau en bas à droite). Je me suis basé sur cette bidouille en la modifiant un peu. Ceux qui veulent le fichier Localized.rsrc déjà modifié n'ont qu'a me faire signe.

Voilà je crois que c'est tout.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Hello le savant fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu pourrais me donner l'url de ton widget date &amp; time françisé stp.


----------



## BrainDamage (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ziteuf:</font><hr /> * 

Hello le savant fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu pourrais me donner l'url de ton widget date &amp; time françisé stp.
* 

[/QUOTE]

le voici le voilà:

Date and Time VF


----------



## adios (29 Avril 2003)

Salut à Mtra
Je suis passé sous mac apres une longue période sur PC.
Je dois dire que les jeux me manquent un peu, mais que vois-je sur la saisie de ton bureau : Medal of honour!!
Peux tu me confirmer que Medal of honor existe bien pour Mac OSX.
Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Euh ... Bonjour !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous savez la haute estime que j'ai pour le forum Mac OSX .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon devoir de citoyen m'oblige toutefois à vous révéler que dans le Bar, certains, que par charité je ne nommerais pas, osent publier des photos telles que celle-ci :






Il va sans dire que je m'insurge contre de telles pratiques et que je me démarque de ces énergumènes incontrôlables !

Si les modérateurs faisaient leur boulot, nous n'en serions pas là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mes excuses de vous avoir dérangés, je remonte chez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et sans plaisanter, amitiés à tous...


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

oui il existe bel et bien, adios, je l'ai... tu va pouvoir guerroyer sur mac...



thebig, mdr


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

'scuzez moi je viens juste récupérer thebig !!


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

Non rien...


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

Il va sans dire que je m'insurge contre de telles pratiques et que je me démarque de ces énergumènes incontrôlables !

Si les modérateurs faisaient leur boulot, nous n'en serions pas là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

sex &amp; drugs !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

sex &amp; drugs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Drugs ! ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au canard WC ça décape les cloisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Arrrfff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Euh ! Ceux dont je vous parlais plus haut..... et bien, ils sont là ... juste au dessus de mon post...!!!
(je les ai encerclés.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Modérateur, fais ton oeuvre !!!!!


----------



## obiwan67 (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par adios:</font><hr /> * Salut à Mtra
Je suis passé sous mac apres une longue période sur PC.
Je dois dire que les jeux me manquent un peu, mais que vois-je sur la saisie de ton bureau : Medal of honour!!
Peux tu me confirmer que Medal of honor existe bien pour Mac OSX.
Merci  * 

[/QUOTE]

medal of honor
soldier of fortune 2
wolfenstein et pleins d'autres  

a mon tours pour le fond d'écran simple et efficace vous avez dit Apple ?
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/alcom/fond.jpg 

la taille réelle est de 1600 x 1024


----------



## mtra (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh ... Bonjour !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous savez la haute estime que j'ai pour le forum Mac OSX .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon devoir de citoyen m'oblige toutefois à vous révéler que dans le Bar, certains, que par charité je ne nommerais pas, osent publier des photos telles que celle-ci :






Il va sans dire que je m'insurge contre de telles pratiques et que je me démarque de ces énergumènes incontrôlables !

Si les modérateurs faisaient leur boulot, nous n'en serions pas là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mes excuses de vous avoir dérangés, je remonte chez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et sans plaisanter, amitiés à tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rezba (30 Avril 2003)

J'aime bien quand le bar s'invite chez nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes respects, TheBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr /> * J'aime bien quand le bar s'invite chez nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes respects, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci rezba !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...mais on n'abusera pas !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Toutes mes amitiés et passe un excellent 1er mai !


----------



## simon (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh ... Bonjour !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous savez la haute estime que j'ai pour le forum Mac OSX .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon devoir de citoyen m'oblige toutefois à vous révéler que dans le Bar, certains, que par charité je ne nommerais pas, osent publier des photos telles que celle-ci :






Il va sans dire que je m'insurge contre de telles pratiques et que je me démarque de ces énergumènes incontrôlables !

Si les modérateurs faisaient leur boulot, nous n'en serions pas là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mes excuses de vous avoir dérangés, je remonte chez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et sans plaisanter, amitiés à tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sacré TheBig j'avais pas vu ça tout de suite je dois dire que ces temps j'ai pas mal de problème d'ordre...enfin je vous laisse juger par vous même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









TheBig tu es le bienvenu quand tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (on souvenir de la guerre Bar vs Mac OS X


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2003)

Bon à mon tour de me dévoiler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans Finder 
Avec Finder 

Vlà.


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2003)

Une capture de mon bureau actuel pour attirer votre attention sur un détail (sans triche et sans trucage)...diabolique ?
Notez en haut à droite l'espace restant sur ma partion OS X...


----------



## krigepouh (9 Mai 2003)

Salut !
Bon ben quand faut y aller faut y aller...
Mon fond d'écran actuel est là

a+


----------



## ricchy (9 Mai 2003)

le miens actuel:
Mineurs!!!
Passé votre chemin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




c'est par ici... 
Jeune fille créée par JYL 
Fond réalisé par mes soins.


----------



## jfr (11 Mai 2003)

Apple un jour, Apple toujours ...


----------



## Benji (11 Mai 2003)

voici le mien :


----------



## Balooners (12 Mai 2003)

bon ben v'là aussi le mien, mais c'est qu'un début... Ben c'est là ???? 

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2003)

Juste une petite remontée pour informer les nouveaux venus : no problemo si vous voulez que je publie votre desktop...pour cela, il suffit de m'envoyer un mail : -anonyme-@mac.com avec votre nickname Mac G.
cheers,


----------



## Timekeeper (16 Mai 2003)

De mon côté ça donne ça :
http://pierrebv.free.fr/photos/malicia-wallpapers.jpg

_(j'aurait été bien emmerdé si ils avaient sorties plus de 2 fonds Malicia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ 


[edit] Heu, regardez pas le bureau, enfin l'autre bureau, enfin non le troisième, enfin le vrai, celui en dur ou sont posés les deux autres. C'est pas le sujet


----------



## clampin (1 Juin 2003)

Le miens (mise à jours) a est par  par ici, sur le site de Spymac 

Et merci a ceux qui m'on aidé a retrouvé le tread....


----------



## iXel (1 Juin 2003)

First shoot of my alubook
Theme:Brushed 3.0
Icons:Snow.E2[Aqua]
Wallpape:Red Hat
Softs:Mac os 10.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Transparent dock
screenshot 




 _edit par mtra : image trop grosse_


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Et voilà pour mon desktop (sur un iBook 500) :


----------



## iXel (3 Juin 2003)

Theme:Smoothstripes Blue Gloss
Wallpaper:Eye catching
Icons:Snow.E2


----------



## Niconemo (3 Juin 2003)

Voilà le mien.
Fond d'écran maison
Icônes maison
(J'avais un truc complètement fou mais je suis retombé dans la sagesse fonctionnelle. Je ne m'en porte pas plus mal)


----------



## pommecroquee (5 Juin 2003)

Chez moi... même si en fait l'image change toutes les minutes. 

http://authenac.free.fr/Desktop.gif



 _Edit de mtra: Merci de lire le premier post de ce sujet !_


----------



## pommecroquee (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Voilà le mien.
Fond d'écran maison
Icônes maison

* 

[/QUOTE]

icône maison, y a moyen de visionner ta production ?  La 2CV qui est géniale


----------



## pommecroquee (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

icône maison, y a moyen de visionner ta production ?  La 2CV qui est géniale  * 

[/QUOTE]

et si je tapais : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cocoricones/

Vais me coucher moi


----------



## Niconemo (5 Juin 2003)




----------



## iXel (6 Juin 2003)

j'ai un probléme avec les thémes qui permettent de changer les icones précécent-suivant-présentation qui ne changent pas
j'utilise la dernière version de ThemeChanger
Merci.


----------



## mtra (7 Juin 2003)

il faut savoir que les themes ne marche pas pour nous les francais car ceux qui font les themes n'editent qu'un fichier specifique a l'anglais. (passe en anglais tu verras que le theme marche). sur mes screenshoots tu remarqueras que j'ai les bon boutons, il est possible d'editer le bon fichier pour en faire une version francaise, mais c'est assez fastidieux...


----------



## iXel (7 Juin 2003)

tu ne saurai pas m'expliquer s'il te plaît?


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2003)

Il s'agit du fichier "Localizable.strings" que l'on trouve dans "Contenu du progiciel/Ressources/English.Iproj".
Pour l'éditer, il faut que les Dev Tools soient installés et ouvrir le fichier avec PropertyList Editor qui se trouve dans "Developer/Applications".
Ensuite, une fois le fichier ouvert, à gauche se trouve la description(qu'il ne faut pas éditer) et à droite la description que  l'on peut éditer.En général(cela dépend du niveau où se trouve le fichier : Bibliothèque ou ~Bibliothèque) il faut modifier les droits ou se connecter en root. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça te dis, bon courage !


----------



## mtra (8 Juin 2003)

y a plus simple quand meme ! utiliser theme park


----------



## iXel (9 Juin 2003)

Theme:Milk
Wallpaper:Matrix
Icons:Mix


----------



## clampin (26 Juin 2003)

mon desktop se trouve ici Sur spymac


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2003)

Le mien en ce moment...


----------



## iXel (28 Juin 2003)

Airport is here !
*Theme*:SmoothStripes Blue Gloss
*Icons*:Mix of blue icons
*Wallpaper*:BlueBerry Blass


----------



## iXel (2 Juillet 2003)

*Theme*:SS Studio Pro
*Icons*:WOA Graphite,Snow.E2,Safari Flavours
*Wallpaper*:Windows in trash


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je vous en mets 2 pour le prix d'un.

*Theme* : aqua
*Icônes* : Aucune, le finder est pas lancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais sinon, j'ai juste les disque durs et un dossier, avec les des icônes d'Hein Mevissen).
*Wallpaper* : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ca change toutes les 5 minutes, je vais pas apprendre tous les noms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 2 desktop 


 _edt de mtra: image trops grosse_


----------



## demougin (6 Juillet 2003)

c'est quoi les petits outils à droite de ta barre de menus?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

C'est MenuMeters , ça permet d'afficher l'activite du réseau, du disque, du processeur, l'utilisation de la mémoire.

Et déolé pour l'image trop grosse, je vais essayer d'en faire une autr quand j'aurais le temps.


----------



## iXel (11 Juillet 2003)

*Theme*:SmoothStripesFloating 3.1.1
*Wallpaper*:Kristin Kreuk by Fluid
*Icons*:Snow.E2
image trops grosse 

 _edit by mtra_


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juillet 2003)

Dites, j'ai essayer d'installer CoolBackground (afin de mettre l'économiseur d'écran "Flurry"en Fond d'écran) Par contre, au bout d'un certain temps, il plante... C'est pareil pour vous?


----------



## iXel (25 Juillet 2003)

*Theme*:SmoothStripes Sunken Aqua 3.1.2
*Icons*:World Of Aqua
*Wallpaper*:It Can Only Be Mac
http://membres.lycos.fr/cmove/Desktops/Petits/Petit-SS.jpg 

 _edit by mtra :image trop grosse_


----------



## Monsieur Paul (5 Août 2003)

hum...
ben moi j'ai un pbm : message suivant

Konfabulator 1.5 on 2003-08-04 18:36:30 +0200

Loaded widget 'Weather+ Widget' from /Users/xxxxxxx/Documents/Widgets/The WeatherFR.widget
null
Global/OnLoad:211: TypeError: redirectCode has no properties
Errors prevented this Widget from making itself visible


Note : j'ai une erreur de même type avec la VO du widget (onload 124...)
comme c'est une belle application si tu me trouvais la réponse ...
merci


----------



## BrainDamage (5 Août 2003)

Monsieur Paul a dit:
			
		

> hum...
> ben moi j'ai un pbm : message suivant
> 
> Konfabulator 1.5 on 2003-08-04 18:36:30 +0200
> ...



Weather.com ont fait beaucoup de changements sur leur site. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de beaucoup y travailler mais cette version marche à peu près:
The Weather FR 

en fait, le nom de la ville ne s'affiche pas toujours correctement, il faut que j'y travaille.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Monsieur Paul (5 Août 2003)

Pas trop le temps de tester ce matin mais merci (chapeau bas pour la rapidité de réponse), dès ce soir je surveillerai la montée des degrés (39° prévus...). Je potasserai aussi la doc pdf pour comprendre !


----------



## alfred (6 Août 2003)

alfred's dekstop


----------



## silverefx (6 Août 2003)

Et voila pour le mien Mon desktop
C'est encore simpliste je n'ai mon mac que depuis 24h mais bon on va faire avancer tout ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le wallpaper c'est du perso et on peux le trouver  ici


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

*Theme :* Aqua
*Icônes :* Snow.E2
*Desktop :* Sykronized


----------



## jfh (7 Août 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Et voila pour le mien Mon desktop
> C'est encore simpliste je n'ai mon mac que depuis 24h mais bon on va faire avancer tout ca
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien la fée, ca doit être les ailes


----------



## Thibale (12 Août 2003)

C quoi comme appli les icones avec le fusée et avec le panneau de signalisation jaune à double flêche????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Et voila pour le mien Mon desktop
> C'est encore simpliste je n'ai mon mac que depuis 24h mais bon on va faire avancer tout ca
> 
> 
> ...


Très belle réalisation silverefx, ton wallpaper est superbe !  





 . On approche des 500 screenshots


----------



## me (15 Août 2003)

Je n'avais pas regarde depuis un petit moment... ca y est, le mien a ete mis en ligne sur le site de Fabien.  Ici  plus precisement.

Bon, rien d'original... mais c'est toujours rigolo de voir son desktop sur internet...

Merci Fabien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Bon, rien d'original... mais c'est toujours rigolo de voir son desktop sur internet...
> Merci Fabien.


de rien me, grâce à toi, j'ai agrandi ma collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



desolé de te contredire, mais moi je trouve ca vachement original ! quand tu penses qu'il y a des millions de mac users et que le desktop n'est jamais le même , en plus les mac users ont en général un gout très prononcé pour la customisation (wallpaper, icônes) ... Personnellement, plein de screenshots m'ont influencé et fait découvrir des appli. 
@+


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

deep a dit:
			
		

> en plus les mac users ont en général un gout très prononcé pour la customisation


Regarde le nombre de thèmes qui circulent pour windows, le nombre de skin pour WinAmp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas, bravo pour ton site, y a même plus besoin de te t'envoyer les images, c'est géniaaaal !!!


----------



## Monsieur Paul (16 Août 2003)

Bon je m'y mets. En fait je n'avais rien prémédité, ce desktop c'est le mien depuis des lustres. Après tout, je m'y suis si bien habitué qu'avant de la changer, je le poste.

c'est là :  Mon bureau de mon iMac DV+ Sage à moi


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2003)

Voici mon fond d'écran actuel:

mon image 

 _edit by mtra : image trops grosse_


----------



## iXel (16 Août 2003)

*Theme*:Glacier
*Icons*:Snow.E2 Graphite
*Wallpaper*:Car Vector


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

hop le bureau (trés sobre) de l'ibook


----------



## azerty (17 Août 2003)

il semble que certains ne connaissent visiblement pas  *ClearDock*


----------



## iXel (17 Août 2003)

si pourquoi ?
mais j'aime bien le dock par défaut 
pour moi la transparence est parfaite
j'utilise juste l'ombre ... que j'ai ajouté avec tinkertool


----------



## mtra (18 Août 2003)

merci de respecter la  norme  pour les fonds d'ecran tout le monde n'a pas le haut debit


----------



## azerty (18 Août 2003)

ah bon,  si c'est exprès...j'ai rien dit...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (18 Août 2003)

[/QUOTE]



C'est quoi le programme que t'utilise pour voir la vitesse de download et dupload qu'on voit dans la bar ??


----------



## alfred (18 Août 2003)

si je peux me permettre, c'est  net monitor.


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> si je peux me permettre, c'est  net monitor.



trés util au passage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le programme que t'utilise pour voir la vitesse de download et dupload qu'on voit dans la bar ??



Tu peux également utiliser menumeter qui est un petit "tableau de bord" qui est gratuit.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Renan a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux également utiliser menumeter qui est un petit "tableau de bord" qui est gratuit.


Le site de l'éditeur de MenuMeters semble être hors ligne.

Tu peux le télécharger ici (1,0 Mb).


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2003)

Vraiment Merci...... MenuMeter pète bien!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Pas pu m'empêcher de prendre une photo d'écran quand il est passé.


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2003)

Ouahhh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le cadeau de la mort qui tue !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Top !


----------



## iXel (7 Septembre 2003)

*Theme*efaut
*Icons*: Defaut
*Wallpaper*: Angel Of Fire


----------



## iXel (12 Septembre 2003)

et avec les nouvelles pubs


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2003)

Icônes : toujours les mêmes.
Thème :Panther Pro 
Desktop : Porcelique


----------



## Arno (16 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous, le mien :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/zinono/DeskArno.jpg

 _edit de mtra : Merci de lire le premier poste pour la taille reglementaire_


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2003)

Le mien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








jaipatoukompri


----------



## Benji (22 Septembre 2003)

le mien, pas tres original


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes fonds d'écrans Dark


Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci, en fait la plupart viennent de la catégorie 3D de Resexcellence ou de sites d'auteurs que tu trouveras sur cette même page


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (29 Septembre 2003)

mon bureau.

Et là, en plein classement de mes bouquins...


----------



## TYLER.D (29 Septembre 2003)

Je metterai bien le mien mais je n'ai pas de page sur laquelle déposer la grande image de mon bureau.

J'ai aperçu une icone d'itune dans un dock. Cette dernière avait une note de musique aux couleurs de jaguar. D'où ça viens ?
Juste une icones ou Une version que je n'ai pas
Sinon je cherche des curseur macOSX (des icones y en a des centaines sur www.xicons.com)  et 2 trois trucs sympa pour personaliser le tout. (changer les couleurs des barres par ex)


----------



## fragelrock (29 Septembre 2003)

euh je me demande si je vais me prendre un pwb comme sur mon super windaube WX j'ai le thème AQUA MAc os X assez bien designé lol MDRRRR

nan je plaisante!
Mac os X powaa bientôt chez moi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://perso.chello.fr/repier/forums/macox_win.jpg


----------



## TYLER.D (29 Septembre 2003)

profanateur. Jouer aux mac avec un PC c'est pas très malin. Achète plutôt un mac.


----------



## obi wan (29 Septembre 2003)

mon bureau en ce moment...


----------



## Brunox (29 Septembre 2003)

Auriez vous quelques (que dis-je de multiples adresses) ou trouver toutes ces choses fabuleuses que vous nous montrez???

J'en connait certaines surtout sur les icônes mais n'hésitez pas

Muchas gracias Macias usoritas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brunox


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

bah je sais pas si ta question m'est destinée particulièrement, brunoX, alors j'envoie quand même des explications de ce qu'il y a sur mon bureau.

http://subcub.levillage.org/buromacexplic.jpg


 _edit de mtra: image pas au bon format merci de lire le premier post_


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

et ça c'est la config des boutons de ma souris, ça fait un peu partie du bureau... moi ça m'évite d'utiliser un soft comme dragthing par exemple.


----------



## Brunox (30 Septembre 2003)

WoWWWW!!! Elle ne fait pas sabre laser ta souris aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en fait e ma question est dédié à tous les utilisateurs. Je cherche en fait des sites (adresse de sites pour avoir des fonds, des icônes, des petits utilitaires nous simplifiant la vie.......
bref de koi rendre mon mac tout beau

iMac DV 350 OSX.2.6 et classic, 384 Mo Ram

@+

Bruno


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

Brunox a dit:
			
		

> WoWWWW!!! Elle ne fait pas sabre laser ta souris aussi


----------



## alfred (30 Septembre 2003)

Brunox a dit:
			
		

> WoWWWW!!! Elle ne fait pas sabre laser ta souris aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://www.xicons.com/
http://www.mixthepix.com/index2.php
http://www.iconfactory.com/
http://icons.cx/
http://members.aol.com/Dinoplanet/dinosaur.html
http://www.livepencil.com/
http://www.apparence.org/
http://homepage.mac.com/rosapomar/colheres/index.html
http://www.cocoricones.fr.st/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/atelier.virtuel/
http://www.keynotethemepark.com/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.mactavolo.com/
http://animeicons.free.fr/
http://setibo.chez.tiscali.fr/frame.html
http://www.macneo.da.ru/
http://www.apparence.org//
http://loops.pardeike.net/
http://www.SereneScreen.com/
http://homepage.mac.com/bombia/index.html
http://www.rad-e8.com/
http://www.iheartny.com/xicons/pages/page3.html
http://www.widgetwidget.com/iconsii.html
http://www.helmer.fr.st/
http://www.watiworks.com/artwork_icons/index.html
http://pg.icons.free.fr/
http://www.mmicons.com/
http://www.sarbamac.ch/
http://www.rad-e8.com/main.html
http://www.smiley-online.com/html/cadres.htm
http://humferier.free.fr/
http://www.gtclub-portail.com/forum/smilies_list.php


----------



## alfred (30 Septembre 2003)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> mon bureau en ce moment...



dis, 8,65 go, c'est pas un peu bcp pour ton os de secours?


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

lol... en fait à l'origine l'os de secours était censé être plus un second OS 'propre' dont je ne me sers jamais avec toutes mes applis de boulot dessus (photoshop, flash, C4D, illustrator, indesign, des navigateurs, suitcase, dreamweaver et indesign), comme ça si yen a une qui fonctionne mal, je peux essayer avec l'autre OS au cas où, on sait jamais.

ceci dit depuis j'ai eu la flemme d'installer les applis parce que...  ben mon mac il plante pas, j'avais eu cette idée par acquis de conscience mais je ne l'ai jamais fait après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... allez, tu m'as motivé. je m'y mettrai demain matin, c'est qu'il y en a bien pour une demi-journée à faire tout ça comme il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> un lien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras.



effectivement, c'est rien de le dire...


----------



## MC Farouche (30 Septembre 2003)

Un petit Salut @ Bjork et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour voir en plein Ecran !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Septembre 2003)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

>








 moi j'ai le même mais j'ai pas inversé les couleurs c'est quand-même plus joli tu trouves pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans les liens qu'a donné Alfred, je conseille surtout le premier, vraiment très complet et mis à jour très régulièrement, les autres sont optionnels.

Quelqu'un demandait d'où vient mon icône bleue d'iTunes, j'avais en fait téléchargé un set d'icônes de multiples couleurs (432 ko) parce que j'aime pas le vert d'iTunes 4.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Septembre 2003)

Au fait, mon bureau sur G5 (pour le moment en 1024x768) :




En fait c'est l'économiseur d'écran Flurry, si vous regardez dans la barre des menus mon processeur est utilisé à 100 % par SETI @ Home et pourtant c'est extrêmement fluide.
Par contre c'est pas facile de prendre une photo d'écran sans sacades.


----------



## Brunox (30 Septembre 2003)

Merci M'sieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai de koi faire...


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

MC Farouche a dit:
			
		

> Un petit Salut @ Bjork et



merci pour Clutter, le petit utilitaire de gestion/affichage des jaquettes pour iTunes, ça me manquait.


----------



## MC Farouche (30 Septembre 2003)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> merci pour Clutter, le petit utilitaire de gestion/affichage des jaquettes pour iTunes, ça me manquait.



Oui, c'est cool sauf que depuis 10.2.8 Ca fait planter iTunes de temps  à autre....

M'enfin Transparent Dock, et surtout Minimize in Place sont revenus... quand ils publieront le correctif de la dernière mise à jour tout sera pour le mieux


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2003)

mon bureau en ce moment





_piti click sur l'image_


----------



## obi wan (30 Septembre 2003)

MC Farouche a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est cool sauf que depuis 10.2.8 Ca fait planter iTunes de temps  à autre....



ça c'est bon à savoir... comptais passer en 10.2.8 aujourd'hui moi....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2003)

my desktop now...
all for Sydney (alias Jennifer)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh ,le dock,c'est celui pour internet...grace a dockswitch(bien çà)j'ai plusieurs docks...

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.gruss/bureau.jpg



 _ edit de mtra : la taille des images bon sang !!  _


----------



## silverefx (1 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] mon bureau en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me tue de voir des listes sur iChat aussi longue...
Faut dire je susi le seule à avoir un mac dans mon entourage...
Personne n'ayant ichat ne veux devenir mon amis.. dis... dis... tu veux devenir mon ami(e)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le (e) est prioritaire... bas quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon ok je sort.)


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Ca me tue de voir des listes sur iChat aussi longue...
> Faut dire je susi le seule à avoir un mac dans mon entourage...
> Personne n'ayant ichat ne veux devenir mon amis.. dis... dis... tu veux devenir mon ami(e)
> 
> ...



je veux bien t'inclure dans une liste de contacts iChat mais je dois te prévenir : là tu ne vois que 8% de la liste...


----------



## mtra (1 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je veux bien t'inclure dans une liste de contacts iChat mais je dois te prévenir : là tu ne vois que 8% de la liste...


tient au passage tu me mettras aussi dans ta liste parceque j'ai que ton icq et apparement tu t'en sert pas des masses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (aim mtranth )


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> tient au passage tu me mettras aussi dans ta liste parceque j'ai que ton icq et apparement tu t'en sert pas des masses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



icq c'est un repère de smg mon bon ami ! c'est fait mignon !


----------



## obi wan (1 Octobre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> my desktop now...
> all for Sydney (alias Jennifer)!
> 
> 
> ...



lol...






notez quand même que le fichier s'appelle Jennifer_Garner_Bra_Panties.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu pourrais pas télécharger des épisodes entiers quand même, syd... remarque on sait pourquoi tu l'aimes maintenant...


----------



## iXel (2 Octobre 2003)




----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

MC Farouche a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est cool sauf que depuis 10.2.8 Ca fait planter iTunes de temps  à autre....
> 
> M'enfin Transparent Dock, et surtout Minimize in Place sont revenus... quand ils publieront le correctif de la dernière mise à jour tout sera pour le mieux



en passant, salut Patrice !


----------



## MC Farouche (4 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> en passant, salut Patrice !



Ben Oui, Salut alèm ! ;-)


----------



## iXel (5 Octobre 2003)




----------



## minime (5 Octobre 2003)

cmove, roi du desktop. Tu changes de thème chaque semaine ou quoi ?


----------



## iXel (5 Octobre 2003)

oui


----------



## mtra (6 Octobre 2003)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> oui



cmove tu peux faire un peu plus petit tes preview?
merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Octobre 2003)

*et hop un p'tit desktop tout frais tout neuf *  

_merci Deep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## iXel (7 Octobre 2003)

elles sont pas grosses.


----------



## mtra (7 Octobre 2003)

si c trops gros, pense a ceux qui n'ont pas le haut debit reduit de moitié


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Octobre 2003)

En effet, 41 ko c'est beaucoup (ma dernière avec Flury était à 12 et on voit quand-même à peu près, celles sur le site de Fabien Égot font 6 ko), sur un 56 k c'est presque 10 secondes.


----------



## mtra (11 Octobre 2003)

attention a vos  yeux


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Octobre 2003)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> attention a vos  yeux


1,8 Mo !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fallait vraiment être motivé !


----------



## azerty (12 Octobre 2003)

ça correspond à quel résolution ? (ça ne tient pas en largeur sur un écran 1600x1200... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

       et quel est l'intérêt de cette vue en gros plan de la "grille" du G5


----------



## mtra (12 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> et quel est l'intérêt de cette vue en gros plan de la "grille" du G5



franchement...sur un sujet comme celui ci ?? de l'interet?


----------



## alfred (12 Octobre 2003)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> attention a vos  yeux



moi j'aime bien, très graphique.


----------



## azerty (12 Octobre 2003)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> franchement...sur un sujet comme celui ci ?? de l'interet?



         ...ben...le sujet, c'est "vos desktops sous X", pas "vos fonds d'écran"...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2003)

Ca revient au même.

Si tu veux voir le bureau physique y a un un sujet au Bar.


----------



## azerty (13 Octobre 2003)

...bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   je voulais rajouter "nuance..." et j'ai eu la flemme d'éditer...


          ...donc : non, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, ce qui est aussi intéressant sur les desktops, c'est la façon d'arranger ses icônes, le dock, et autres petits "trucs" ajoutés...


----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2003)

Bon, en ce moment c'est ça :


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Octobre 2003)

Toute à l'heure c'était ça :
http://membres.lycos.fr/romainpontida/Dark8.jpg


 _edit by mtra : taille..._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2003)

bonjour a tous
Wallpaper: www.bish73.com


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

Période Halloween oblige, je vous fais part de ma petite trouvaille :  un set d'icônes Halloween 

Voilà


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2003)

le premier desktop sous panther!
les autres dorment?
j'aime bien la devise de the big...

 edit by mtra : *l'image n'est pas de la bonne taille*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2003)

bonjour Sydney,
merci pour ton screenshot mais pense a faire une version mini pour les utilisateurs de 56k, sinon tu vas te faire remonter les bretelles par notre ami Mtra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce n'est pas le premier screenshot de panther,  petit scarabée m'en avait envoyé une il y a un mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2003)

En surfant j'ai découvert un site de screenshots bien sympa. C'est  ici


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Octobre 2003)

C'est impressionnant à quel point certaines interfaces sous WinXP ressemblent à Mac OS X ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur certaines ça se joue vraiment à pas grand chose.


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2003)

mon p'tit dernier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2003)

mon ptit dernier


----------



## Balooners (4 Novembre 2003)

Mon nouveau desktop:





Merci Deep pour l'hebergement


----------



## kitetrip (5 Novembre 2003)

C'est quoi ton programme pour avoir la météo ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2003)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton programme pour avoir la météo ?



Il s'agit de  Konfabulator


----------



## kitetrip (5 Novembre 2003)

Merci !


----------



## Balooners (6 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de  Konfabulator



Merci, Macmarco

Grillé...


----------



## iXel (10 Novembre 2003)

*Theme* : Milk
*Icons* : Amaranth
*Wallpaper* : Pink Manga


----------



## iXel (16 Novembre 2003)

up faut le resticker


----------



## WS95 (16 Novembre 2003)

Salut les MacFans,

Je me suis permis demprunter pendent quelques minutes certaines des vos images Desktop pour mettre sur mon PC comme image de fond : histoire de voir de quoi mon bureau a lair. Je dois avouer quil a pris illico une allure autrement plus sympathique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que laspect esthétique influence beaucoup lidée quon se fait de lergonomie du système. Mais comme je ne suis pas là pour polémiquer, je dis bravo pour vos Desktop.


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2003)

Cool !


----------



## mtra (17 Novembre 2003)

je ne met plus ce sujet en sticj pour la simple raison qu'il y a trops de sujets a sticker. le lien direct vers ce sujet est dispo dans la Faq en deux clicks


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

Tiens !
Ca fait un moment !....


----------



## clampin (6 Février 2004)

deep a dit:
			
		

> En surfant j'ai découvert un site de screenshots bien sympa. C'est  ici



Pas mal du tout... merci pour l'url


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Février 2004)

Comment ces PCistes ont-ils pu avoir une allure de Mac ???


----------



## mtra (6 Février 2004)

il est temps de ce reveiller... windows est entierement customisable du dock en passant par exposé j'usqu'a notre barre de menu (par contre j'ai pas encore vu de copie du fnder). osx n'est clairement pas fait pour ca d'ailleur tout les themes ne sont que des variations d'aqua a cause du peu de chose qui est customisable.


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2004)

Apparemment ils vont beaucoup sur ce site : http://www.aqua-soft.org/
Qui semble proposer des thèmes pour Mac et PC...


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2004)

> "Disclaimer
> The layout, look, and feel of this site as well as the skins, icons, applications, and other resources contained herein are meant to be a copy or replica for the Windows platform of what Apple has designed for the Macintosh Platform. We have done this because we like what Apple has to offer on the Macintosh platform in terms of layout, look, and feel and we would like to offer it free of charge on the Windows platform. We do not claim any intellectual or artistic rights to what is offered or shown here as all rights and trademarks are owned by Apple. In our opinion, what we are doing here is similar to a person who does a replica of a Mona Lisa. We are offering the ability to make your Windows user interface look like a Mona Lisa, but free of charge. It isn't the Mona Lisa and doesn't feel like the Mona Lisa, it just looks like the Mona Lisa. Also, in our opinion, this is free advertisement for Apple to Windows users. Perhaps people will like what we have to offer and decide they would rather have a Macintosh computer. We are in no way making any monetary profit or personal gain but only like the Macintosh OS X Aqua interface, use the Windows platform, like to skin and customize the grapical user interface, and like to share. Thanks for understanding.
> 
> Trademarks and Copyrights
> ...



Voilà l'explication ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si ça pouvait en faire switcher quelques uns...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2004)




----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Février 2004)

Récapitulons tous les sites où on peut télécharger des trucs pour personnaliser : ResExcellence pour les thèmes, mais c'est ultra dangereux, candybar pour les icônes mais c'est payant, pas mal de haxies d'Unsanity, mais encore?


----------



## nantucket (14 Février 2004)

Voici mon bureau !


----------



## Viewtiful Lo (14 Février 2004)

J'adoooore ton fonds d'écran, tu l'as trouvé où ?

Ce message est pour greenvelvet


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ResExcellence pour les thèmes, mais c'est ultra dangereux


Mais non, c'est juste que si tu as pas fait gaffe au départ tu risque de plus pouvoir revenir en arrière


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2004)

Ben, on a toujours dit que Shape Shifter était le seul logiciel de thèmes non dangereux, mais il est payant. ThemeChanger et Duality, les 2 autres, sont des dangers publics, il paraît !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Ben, on a toujours dit que Shape Shifter était le seul logiciel de thèmes non dangereux, mais il est payant. ThemeChanger et Duality, les 2 autres, sont des dangers publics, il paraît !





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est juste que si tu as pas fait gaffe au départ tu risque de plus pouvoir revenir en arrière


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2004)

et voilà le mien !! l'image de fond d'écran change chaque minute, entre celles de Windows XP, celle-ci et celle de Stockholm!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon bureau !



Sobre...


----------



## henrif (17 Février 2004)

Voilà mon bureau. J'ai opté pour un thème sans rayure






et  en grand...


----------



## Eric999 (17 Février 2004)

Hihi trop bon la prépoubelle !


----------



## cuttinvibz (19 Février 2004)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous, c'est mon premier post ça se fête.
Bref je n'ai pas lu les 17 pages, je ne sais donc pas si la question à déjà été posée et une réponse donnée, mea culpa donc si c'est redondant :
J'ai un collègue (le seul sous panther pour le moment) qui vient de mettre un thème à l'habillage de son os mais il voudrait revenir à l'habillage par défaut. comment faire ?

Par avance merci.

cuttinvibz


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (19 Février 2004)

ça dépend : si c'est ShapeShifter, aucun problème, dans les préférences système, il suffit de choisir Default aqua theme. Avec ThemeChanger, il y a aussi un back-up vers Aqua, mais je ne connais pas bien. Sinon, je crois que  ceci l'aidera beaucoup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, je n'arrête pas de changer les icônes de mon bureau !!! J'ai hâte de le publier. En une semaine, je suis passé d'un bureau hyper classique à un bureau hyper personnalisé, avec iconsizeEnabler, FolderIcon, Asticônes, CanCombineIcons et plein plein d'icônes de Xicons !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

Il y a des chances que le logiciel qu'il a utilisé pour appliquer le thème lui permette de revenir à Aqua (il y a bien AquaFix  mais c'est uniquement pour Jaguar).


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

_grmbl grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



			
				Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte de le publier


C'est fait


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (19 Février 2004)

Merci, DT !!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2004)

Voici mon desktop

Je recherche d'ailleurs d'autres type de wallpaper de ce genre

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

Viewtiful Lo a dit:
			
		

> J'adoooore ton fonds d'écran, tu l'as trouvé où ?
> 
> Ce message est pour greenvelvet



Sur www.deviantArt.com. J'en ai pas mal dans ce style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mail moi &gt; egot@mac.com, et je t'envoie ca


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon desktop
> Je recherche d'ailleurs d'autres type de wallpaper de ce genre
> Merci pour votre aide



salut
envoie moi un mail, j'en ai 3 dans ce style...
egot@mac.com

++


----------



## Viewtiful Lo (23 Février 2004)

Alors en attendant de recevoir le fond de greenvelvet, chez moi ça donne ça : 







ou en grand sur le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Mon bureau 

Wala !


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Hop ! Au boulot !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (26 Février 2004)

Waouh, je pense que c'est l'un des plus beaux bureaux du sujet !!!! Tu utilises quel logiciel de thème : Shape Shifter ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, je pense que c'est l'un des plus beaux bureaux du sujet !!!! Tu utilises quel logiciel de thème : Shape Shifter ?



Le _papy_





 te dit merci Magnus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui, en effet, il s'agit de ShapeShifter et le thème c'est Titanium7, fond d'écran et icônes perso...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (26 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le _papy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, c'est bon, c'était pour rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Oh, c'est bon, c'était pour rire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, moi aussi !


----------



## jfr (26 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, il s'agit de ShapeShifter et le thème c'est Titanium7, fond d'écran et icônes perso...



Et c'est ShapeShifter qui te permet d'afficher les menus de Photoshop en transparence comme ça?


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Oui, c'est le thème titanium qui donne ces effets-là, aucun réglage à effectuer...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le _papy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fond d'écran perso hein....hhhhuuuuuuuummmmmm.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, je pense que c'est l'un des plus beaux bureaux du sujet !!!! Tu utilises quel logiciel de thème : Shape Shifter ?



arrete! c'est ignoble ce truc!
a trop vouloir personnaliser,on ne reconnait plus OSX!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (28 Février 2004)

Moi, je préfère mac OS XP ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais j'aimerais surtout avoir un PC ! C'est moyen, les Mac


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> arrete! c'est ignoble ce truc!
> a trop vouloir personnaliser,on ne reconnait plus OSX!


Tout à fait d'accord, à force de personnaliser mon Mac je suis revenu à Aqua, c'est quand-même ce qu'il y a de plus beau.


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère mac OS XP !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben on te retient pas.


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> arrete! c'est ignoble ce truc!



Chacuns ses goûts...
Simplement quand on bosse tous les jours sur son Mac, on finit un peu par se lasser d'Aqua et puis ça permet d'y revenir avec plaisir de temps en temps...




> a trop vouloir personnaliser,on ne reconnait plus OSX!



Pourquoi devrait-on forcément reconnaitre OSX ?
OSX, c'est quoi pour toi ?
L'interface graphique ou le système ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi devrait-on forcément reconnaitre OSX ?
> OSX, c'est quoi pour toi ?
> L'interface graphique ou le système ?



Les deux mon capitaine !!


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2004)




----------



## naas (1 Mars 2004)

bon sympa la discussion
j'ai tout lu de a a z et vraiment sympa
quelques liens ic et la et hop a la fin
on a tous les favoris pour savoir comment faire a la maison
par contre j'ai quand meme une petite remarque
il y a beaucoup de liens mort, mais alors beaoucoup...
ps: au fait mon emac est en reparation alors
le fond d'ecran....


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai quand meme une petite remarque
> il y a beaucoup de liens mort, mais alors beaoucoup...



Certains mettent leur capture dans un dossier "temporaire" et la suppriment quelques temps après...
C'est vrai que c'est pas top...


----------



## alfred (1 Mars 2004)

mon petit dernier. devinez ce que c'est.

http://idisk.mac.com/marcthomasset/Public/alfreddekstop.jpg


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2004)

Un powerbook aux rayons x...


----------



## alfred (1 Mars 2004)

exact, sur un apple display 20" intransportable.


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2004)

J'ai cédé aux sirènes d'Apple


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Mars 2004)

J'ai mis mes captures sur mon site. Vous pourrez bientôt y accéder. En attendant, voici  la dernière].

Celle-ci est excellente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :  regardez !!


----------



## manustyle (16 Mars 2004)

Il est pas beau mon Desktop ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Longhorn_OSX 

En avance sur son temps


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Hummmm c'est quoi encore cette tête de mort avec un casque rouge dans le dock hein ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

Wallpaper =&gt;  [Subway Manip] (found on Deviantart.com).


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Ah ouai pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime bien...

C'est la Casta dans le dock ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle fout là, elle est plus mannequin ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

non c milla jovovitch


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Mars 2004)

quelques captures ici :  mon bô site ouaibe tout nul  !


----------



## manustyle (17 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hummmm c'est quoi encore cette tête de mort avec un casque rouge dans le dock hein ???



Un petit programme fait par les village people


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2004)

Magnus, ton site...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il vaut mieux faire des images un peu plus légères pour les vignettes car là elles pèsent entre 150 et 350 ko, alors qu'elles devraient faire 10 fois moins.
Vaut mieux avoir l'adsl avec des images comme ça, toi tu l'as, mais je suis pas sûr que tes potes l'aient tous


----------



## ToMacLaumax (17 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Magnus, ton site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ouaip même avec ADSL c'est trop long tu as pas envie d'attendre


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Mars 2004)

C'est ce que j'allais dire ! c'est bien long !! normal, j'ai mis qualité maximum ! attendez, je change tout !!
la page est en chantier !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Mars 2004)

Voilà, c'est réglé ! 50 ko de moins par image, ça se sent ! et au niveau de la qualité, ça ne se voit pas trop !


----------



## drs (24 Mars 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

>




Petite question: quel est le soft qui permet d'avoir le débit montant et descendant dans la barre des mesnus?

merci

alex


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mars 2004)

Je ne sais pas quel est ce logiciel, mais sache que MenuMeters le fait parfaitement (et d'autres choses avec).


----------



## minime (25 Mars 2004)

On dirait qu'il s'agit de NetMonitor.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

Tiendez, en voilà deux autres :


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (31 Mars 2004)

Ouah ! c'est bôôôôôôô !!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2004)

Là, franchement, mes captures sont super légères !! entre 15 et 30 Ko !
la dernière :  trop bôôô !


----------



## squarepusher (3 Avril 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Là, franchement, mes captures sont super légères !! entre 15 et 30 Ko !
> la dernière :  trop bôôô !


Je te rappelle qu'il faut que tu t'inscrive au tournoi de tennis de coudray!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et que tu as rendez-vous chez l'orthodontiste dans pas longtemps!!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2004)

mdrrrrrr !


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2004)

allez hop

un nouveau mac, un nouveau desktop

voici donc le bureau de mon ibook






_c'était bien les temps de bohème en fac d'art_


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (4 Avril 2004)

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, je vous présente mon nouveau bureau !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est ?



c'est un truc bien plus inspirant que ta grosse m au design winDAUBE 

tu manques de gout mon petit va falloir qu'on te refasse une éducation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















essaye d'être inventif même dans ton mauvais goût


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] allez hop
> 
> un nouveau mac, un nouveau desktop
> 
> ...


----------



## chnoub (5 Avril 2004)

allez ici
y en a plein a telecharger... j aime bien la section "abstrait"


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] allez hop
> 
> un nouveau mac, un nouveau desktop
> 
> ...



Bah tu voulais pas mon 19 pouces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai encore rien compris moi


----------



## mtra (5 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] allez hop
> 
> un nouveau mac, un nouveau desktop
> 
> ...



je peux pas lutter contre de l'art


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (5 Avril 2004)

à moins que ce ne soit du lard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! non, pas drôle ?


Foncez voir un  formidable dossier sur la personnalisation !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Foncez voir un  formidable dossier sur la personnalisation !


Y a au moins deux fautes dans le mot "Resexcellence", il faut pas traduire les noms des logiciels en français après on pige rien.
T'as aussi des problèmes avec la place des images.


----------



## mtra (7 Avril 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> à moins que ce ne soit du lard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce sujet n'a pas pour titre venez voir mon site....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Mon fond d'écran actuel: un petit souvenir de la dernière AES à Leysin en Suisse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/ecran.jpg


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (8 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a au moins deux fautes dans le mot "Resexcellence", il faut pas traduire les noms des logiciels en français après on pige rien.
> T'as aussi des problèmes avec la place des images.



Voilà ! C'est mieux !


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

http://mmw.online.fr/pub/srcn.jpg


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2004)

Classe la coloration dans le term !


----------



## CetteFraise (9 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Classe la coloration dans le term !



j'ai recompilé fileutils avec lscolor


----------



## chupastar (10 Avril 2004)

Bon allé je met le miens:

http://picsmaker.free.fr/bureau.jpg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2004)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de mettre à jour ma homepage. 
Il me reste quelques Mo, donc n'hésitez pas à me contacter par Mp. 
Toutes mes excuses à Huexley,  j'ai perdu ton screen.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

deep a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens de mettre à jour ma homepage.
> Il me reste quelques Mo, donc n'hésitez pas à me contacter par Mp.
> Toutes mes excuses à Huexley,  j'ai perdu ton screen.








Ceci n'est pas mon bureau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que c'est celui de Mackie ?


----------



## Bilbo (20 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] allez hop
> 
> un nouveau mac, un nouveau desktop
> 
> ...



























À+


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2004)

A quoi servent nos émoticons (reprise ).



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

>








Marque une certaine pudibonderie. En l'espèce, exprime le choc à la vue d'un postérieur nu objet-nanan d'un voyeur lusituanien picard.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

>

















Rires sarcastiques et complices. En l'espèce, exprime l'intérêt pervers à souligner le caractère séduisant d'une proposition d'autrui susceptible de choquer une communauté bien-pensante, ainsi que la perversité propre à republier l'icone libertaire tout en faisant mine de s'en offusquer.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+



Signature petite par la taille, à la précision aigue, issue d'une pratique artisanale et répétitive a-technologique, et à la longévité impressionante, toutes qualités représentatives des Sacquets de Cul-de-Sac. A aujourd'hui une quasi-valeur d'émoticon.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Avril 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [...] Le tout. [...]














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2004)

're welcome


----------



## iskandar (1 Mai 2004)

y aurait il une ame charitable qui pourrait me passer la WIDGET WHEATHER francisé ?

milles remerciements par avance


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

Voici mon bureau, l'écran de fond vous ne le trouverez nulle part ailleurs, c'est une amie graphiste qui l'a fait


----------



## cecil (7 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Voici le bureau de mon G4 bi 500






A+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (7 Mai 2004)

C'est quoi ce dock sur le côté ? et les applis dedans ?

Laisse-moi deviner : grâce à ADock ou un autre logiciel, tu t'es fait plusieurs docks.
Tu masques le principal (avec le Finder, sinon, je me demande où il est... à moins que tu utilises Pathfinder), et tu laisses afficher l'autre !


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+



pauvre matérialiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez un peu de culture :


----------



## Mille Sabords (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> allez un peu de culture :



dans culture il y a ture


----------



## cecil (9 Mai 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce dock sur le côté ? et les applis dedans ?



Bonjour,

    Le Dock sur le coté c'est ADock,ce ne sont pas des applications mais l'ensemble des volumes montés : 4 Hard Drives dont un partitionné en 2.
    Je préfere ainsi, je n'aime pas les icones qui trainent sur le bureau. J'aime quand c'est bien rangé, je reconnai que je suis assez maniaque. lol.

    Le deuxième dock en bas, celui d'origine propre au système, n'est pas affiché et il ne contient que le Finder et la Corbeille.    


A+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je profite de ce topic pour vous remercier car, grâce à toutes vos infos, j'ai pu faire un jolie desktop.
J'ai pas de ftp ou de site ouaib donc je vais envoyer le SS à la personne qui a le site avec tous les screen!
merci a tous


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mai 2004)

Tu peux aussi joindre le fichier à ton message (s'il n'est pas trop gros).


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_Cloud a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je profite de ce topic pour vous remercier car, grâce à toutes vos infos, j'ai pu faire un jolie desktop.
> J'ai pas de ftp ou de site ouaib donc je vais envoyer le SS à la personne qui a le site avec tous les screen!
> merci a tous



Tu peux aussi te créer un compte chez Free(entièrement gratuit) et tu auras un espace web de 100 Mo !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Mai 2004)

http://membres.lycos.fr/bigyacht67/fred/Bureau_DJFMC.jpg

Voila mon desktop !
[Je me suis permis de t'add  sur iChat pour te poser diverses questions si sa te derange pas!]


----------



## HCl (12 Mai 2004)

Voila mon mien !
http://klorydrike.net/uploads/ibook_desktop_1280.jpg

Bon, pour l'instant, ça va, il me pête pas mes yeux


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

T'avais plus relevé tes mails depuis combien de temps ? 2 heures ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ou se procurer des fonds d'écran, j'ai rassemblé quelques sites... les voici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Pour les amateurs de design: *

<ul type="square">  
[*] Pixel girls 
[*] Florian Freundt 
[*] Veer 
[*] Artlebedev 
[*] Rad-e8 
[*] Design Chapel 
[*] Theta design 
[*] Liquisoft 
[*] e-sh.ru 
[*] Rail head 
[*] un site de textures 
 [/list] 


*Pour les amateurs de 3D: *

<ul type="square"> 
[*] Semafore 
[*] Dark project 
[*] Customize.org 
 [/list] 



*Pour les fonds Apple: *

<ul type="square">  
[*] Imagine GUI 
[*] Mac desktops 
[*] Apparence 
[*] Apple collection 
[*] Mac desktops 
[*] Macolodeon 
 [/list] 




*Pour les amateurs de mangas / anime et jeux : *

<ul type="square">  
[*] Aus anime 
[*] Weas 
[*] Mini Tokyo 
[*] Red eye type 
[*] Nanesian 
[*] Ningen 
[*] Boyis 
[*] Abstract anime 
[*] Desktop zero 
[*] SS-L 
[*] Anime BGX 
[*] Crimson rain 
[*] Creative uncut 
[*] Naimoka 
[*] Popmhan 
[*] Konami Jpn 
[*] Wizards (jeux)
[*] All rpg (jeux)
[*] itmedia 
 [/list] 



*Pour les sites variés : *

<ul type="square">  
[*] Macsnaps 
[*] Mobiusco 
[*] Deviantart 
[*] Pixel huset 
[*] Mandolux 
[*] Vlad studio 
[*] Abstract anime 
[*] Desktop zero 
[*] SS-L 
[*] Anime BGX 
[*] Crimson rain 
[*] Creative uncut 
[*] Looroll 
[*] Res excellence 
 [/list] 

*Pour les amateurs de nature: *

<ul type="square">  
[*] Planete tour 
[*] Misanthtopia 
[*] Shifte dreality 
[/list]


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Rho merchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pixel Girl, tout à fait le style de wallpaper que je cherchais, mon iBook sera tout beau avec ça


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2004)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon mien !
> http://klorydrike.net/uploads/ibook_desktop_1280.jpg
> 
> Bon, pour l'instant, ça va, il me pête pas mes yeux



je débarque sur ce thread, c'est koi tes trucs integré au fond d'écran? quel lociel permet d'avoir ça?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je débarque sur ce thread, c'est koi tes trucs integré au fond d'écran? quel lociel permet d'avoir ça?



Konfabulator, et ça te permet d'avoir plusieurs petits modules, plus ou moins intéressant sur ton bureau.


----------



## Balooners (14 Mai 2004)

Oui; c'est  Konfabulator et les petits modules, sont des  Widgets il en existe des centaines.

Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @+


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Rhoooo .... je viens de passer en revue le site de Konfabulator et des widjet disponibles .... iBook !!! Arrive viite !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Franchement certain petits modules ont l'air excellent .... la météo, l'heure (c con mais c bo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), la température du CPU (tellement inutile aussi mais bon ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Est-ce que ça ralenti le système d afficher disons 2 ou 3 modules comme la météo, l'heure et un calendrier ? (sur iBook 1,2 Ghz par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Mai 2004)

Tu as oublié dans ta liste  InterfaceLIFT et  Beautiful Wallpaper !


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça ralenti le système d afficher disons 2 ou 3 modules comme la météo, l'heure et un calendrier ? (sur iBook 1,2 Ghz par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


les modules chez moi totalisent 0,0 % d'utilisation du processeur.


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> les modules chez moi totalisent 0,0 % d'utilisation du processeur.



Ah c'est déjà ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quelqu'un d'autre chez qui ça a plus d'effet ?


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

De toute façon il existe un widget (KCPU) qui te donne l'utilisation du processeur par les modules :




tu pourras toujours l'installer pour vérifier par toi-même.


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

Ah ben d'accord ... mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu comme ça


----------



## HCl (15 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est déjà ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un iBook G4 800, avec donc le calendrier et la météo, et RAS !
C'est impeccable, même !


----------



## cecil (15 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,


   Un nouveau desktop, avec une Lotus Esprit.


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iBook G4 800, avec donc le calendrier et la météo, et RAS !
> C'est impeccable, même !


----------



## cecil (16 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

An another one.


----------



## nicolart (17 Mai 2004)

coucou a tous jecris car jai eu un blem sur mon mac
je tourne sur os 10.3.3 et jai change les icones tout est nikel sauf que mes appli system son en anglais le finder etc... tout rn anglai pk et commen faire?


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

nicolart a dit:
			
		

> coucou a tous jecris car jai eu un blem sur mon mac
> je tourne sur os 10.3.3 et jai change les icones tout est nikel sauf que mes appli system son en anglais le finder etc... tout rn anglai pk et commen faire?



Je crois qu'il faut que tu ouvres un sujet pour ça. Ici ce n'est pas le bon fil pour ça, puisque le sujet est juste consacré à l'habillage des Desktops.


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

Another One.... Camaro


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2004)

nicolart a dit:
			
		

> coucou a tous jecris car jai eu un blem sur mon mac
> je tourne sur os 10.3.3 et jai change les icones tout est nikel sauf que mes appli system son en anglais le finder etc... tout rn anglai pk et commen faire?



Comme te le fait remarquer Cécil, ce n'est pas l'endoit pour poser cette question.. Il y a la  F.A.Q. , as-tu remarqué ?

Sinon, Finder/Préférences du Finder/Décocher "toujours afficher les extensions de fichiers"....


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Another One.... Camaro



Chouette voiture !


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Pour complèter


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2004)

Aujourd'hui :


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2004)

De retour du Maroc, je me suis empressé de changer mon fond d'écran pour y mettre une de mes photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/.Pictures/Temporaire/ecran.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2004)

Mon desktop du jour


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

Le desktop du moment...


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le desktop du moment...



J'aime bien ton desktop. Clair, net, bien rangé : nickel


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le desktop du moment...



Tiens Nato c'est quoi cette version du widget calendrier avec le petit symbole météo en haut a gauche?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Nato c'est quoi cette version du widget calendrier avec le petit symbole météo en haut a gauche?



En fait, c'est un second widget, que je superpose au calendrier en enlevant le fond. D'ailleurs, il en existe un aussi pour le niveau de charge des batteries, auquel on peut aussi enlever le fond et ne garder que les infos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




widescapeWeather et wdscp battery


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

Ah ouais pas mal ca! 
Bon par contre la charge  batterie c'est pas trop pour moi j'ai un iMac


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

M'interesse grandement ce calendrier/météo. 

J'ai pas vraiment compris l"explication en fait.  Ce sont deux Widjet différents et tu as finté en les métant l'un sur l'autre et grâce à leur transparence ça fait genre ?

Est-ce un seul widjet ?

Est-ce 2 widjet mais l'un reconnaissant vient alors s'incruster dans le premier ?

Merci pour les réponses par avance  ....j ai encore une semaine à attendre pour recevoir mon iBook donc je me renseigne


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> M'interesse grandement ce calendrier/météo.
> 
> J'ai pas vraiment compris l"explication en fait.  Ce sont deux Widjet différents et tu as finté en les métant l'un sur l'autre et grâce à leur transparence ça fait genre ?
> 
> ...


Ce sont deux widgets bien distincts.
Ils ne s'incrustent pas mais se superposent.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Mai 2004)

L'un des 4 fonds qui tournent chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://homepage.mac.com/yoko.tsuno/.cv/yoko.tsuno/Public/Desk2.jpg-link.jpg

Toujours la même créatrice...


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont deux widgets bien distincts.
> Ils ne s'incrustent pas mais se superposent.



Oki merci bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre petite question : ces widjet , est ce que l on peut par exemple les "locker". C'est à dire mettre des icones dessus ou cliquer avec la souris dessus sans que ce soient eux qui soient "chatouillés" par la souris. 
En fait, est-ce qu'ils peuvent faire partie intégrante du fond d'écran en quelque sorte ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

Oui il faut choisir l'option la plus basse sur le niveau de presentation.
Les widgets utilisés par Nato sont "Calendar" (livré avec Konfabulator) et  widescapeWeather  (j'ai bon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut choisir l'option la plus basse sur le niveau de presentation.
> Les widgets utilisés par Nato sont "Calendar" (livré avec Konfabulator) et  widescapeWeather  (j'ai bon?
> 
> 
> ...



Oki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais pas encore ce que c'est que ces "options de présentation" mais quand je l'aurai, je trouverai ...ou je demanderai


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

C'est tout con, c'est dans les prefs de chaque widget


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les widgets utilisés par Nato sont "Calendar" (livré avec Konfabulator) et  widescapeWeather  (j'ai bon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne me souvenais plus que Calendar faisait parti des pré-installés mais sinon, oui, tu as bon (pour les préf aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souvenais plus que Calendar faisait parti des pré-installés



Dans la derniere version en tous cas. Avant je sais pas...


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

merci bien alors pour ces réponses


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

accro a megatokyo
http://www.ifrance.com/sirpyle/desktop.jpg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Piro,

Il faudrait que tu mettes une preview de ton desktop. Tout le monde n'a pas d'accès DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------
Avec le Pomme Tab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wallpaper:  Widegroup


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

oups desole
j ai mis un lien a la place


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mai 2004)

Finalement Konfabulator c'est mieux que Stattoo


----------



## HCl (24 Mai 2004)

Clubbed to death


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

edit by mtra  : merci de lire le premier sujet.


----------



## Balooners (25 Mai 2004)

Comment ça !!! les icônes ne sont pas encore changées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est quoi ce travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça fait déjà 2 jours !!!


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je les aime comme ils sont .... laisse moi donc apprécier un peu mon ibook avant de le vulgariser et de classer au rang d'un vulgaire paicai


----------



## _m_apman (25 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi : quelle est donc cette manie de vouloir maquiller ce bel environnement ?
J'ai juste un remarque : quelle est donc cette icône à gauche d'"Aperçu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? T'as pas honte ?


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

Milles excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (pas vraiment le choix en fait. Et puis je le trouve plutot sympas ce logiciel, faut etre honnete, mê^me si on se demande vraiment pourquoi on a pas le droit à la video/son/émoticones perso .


----------



## cecil (31 Mai 2004)

FF XII bientôt en france.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> FF XII bientôt en france.


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Juin 2004)

Je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de bidouiller mon bureau, tres peuj de changement niveau icone mais j'aime bien avoir un fond d'ecran en fonction de l'humeur du jour.comme vous le verrais j'haibte en Ecosse, et le temps ce soir est ce qu'il est: de la pluie, Wallpaper fait par mes soins avec APN et une deux retouches lumiere contraste
Nico
PS: petit ecran de 12" sur un iBook G4 800






en grand ici : Desktop en BIG


----------



## mtra (1 Juin 2004)

je vous rappelle que vos vignettes ne doivent pas etre trop grosses, merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Juin 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de bidouiller mon bureau, tres peuj de changement niveau icone mais j'aime bien avoir un fond d'ecran en fonction de l'humeur du jour.comme vous le verrais j'haibte en Ecosse, et le temps ce soir est ce qu'il est: de la pluie, Wallpaper fait par mes soins avec APN et une deux retouches lumiere contraste
> Nico
> PS: petit ecran de 12" sur un iBook G4 800
> 
> ...



Hm... Bonne semaine Lol


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2004)

dmao a dit:
			
		

> Le thème est Rhapsodized, et le fond d'écran vient de chez Mandolux


quelqu'un qui ecoute pacific cost highway de SY sur mac ne peut qu'avoir bon gout...


----------



## chup (2 Juin 2004)

Quelle application utilisez-vous pour afficher la météo ?

Florian.


----------



## _m_apman (2 Juin 2004)

On l'a déjà dit 100 fois mon ami 
   Il s'agit de konfabulator et les objets affichés sont des widgets...


----------



## chup (2 Juin 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> On l'a déjà dit 100 fois mon ami
> Il s'agit de konfabulator.



Mea Culpa .. J'avoue avoir été réellement flemmard sur ce coup là. C'était largement plus rapide de demander que d'effectuer la recherche.
Bon, je pars m'auto-lyncher sur la place publique, ça m'apprendra.

Merci amigo   

Florian.


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2004)

sur konfabulator, vous mettez quelles options pour les widgets? parce que certains sont inutilisables lorsqu'on les met en desktop, genre FTP Drop...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

Aprés avoir regardé encore et encore vos desktop je me lance... :rose: 

Bureau1 
et 
bureau2 
 

voilà
a+
Goul


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Juin 2004)

Les deux desktops du jour :


----------



## baax (3 Juin 2004)

Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet avant de poster dans le bar. Malgré les nouveaux forums, quelques doublons subsistent...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur konfabulator, vous mettez quelles options pour les widgets? parce que certains sont inutilisables lorsqu'on les met en desktop, genre FTP Drop...


Je les mets tous en fond d'écran comme  ça je peux les voir facilement avec F11.
J'ai modifié iTunes Remote pour enlever toute la partie télécommande qui était devenue inutilisable (j'ai rajouté des combinaisons claviers quand-même) et je ne vois aucun widget qui nécessite d'être en fenêtre normale. Pour le FTP, j'ai déjà Transmit qui est plus performant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

Après avoir passé plusieurs heures à visionner vos bureaux, je vous livre le miens.


_edit de mtra : image trops grosse_


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet avant de poster dans le bar. Malgré les nouveaux forums, quelques doublons subsistent...



C'est pas grave, quand c'est beau, on ne se lasse pas.


----------



## baax (4 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, quand c'est beau, on ne se lasse pas.



Flatteur !   
Néanmoins gràce a ce sujet, j'ai découvert l'existence de Komfabulator et des widgets ! Autant dire que mon desktop a bien changé depuis deux jours avec une surpopulation widgetienne sur le 17 pouces.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir bonsoir
Comment on fais déja pour changer l'icônes des préf système? Faut faire ctrl-clic puis afficher le contenue du progiciel? Mais je sais pas quoi faire après, le fichier PrefApp.icns je pense qu'il faut le remplacer par l'icône voulu mais je fais comment pour que l'icône que je veux soit en .icns ou est-ce autrement qu'il faut faire ?!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Flatteur !
> Néanmoins gràce a ce sujet, j'ai découvert l'existence de Komfabulator et des widgets ! Autant dire que mon desktop a bien changé depuis deux jours avec une surpopulation widgetienne sur le 17 pouces.



rhôooo l'aut' il a plein d'icones toutes jolies....


----------



## baax (6 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rhôooo l'aut' il a plein d'icones toutes jolies....



Ouais ! C'est sur que quand on voit ton fondécran, on se dit qu'il y a du boulot !   




Attention image = 1Mo


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2004)

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaallaaaaaaahmoahkbarrrrrrrrrrrr.... kof kof... touss-touss... 

  :love: :love: :love: :love:  

stilal aussi jolveu ch'gars baax !


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! C'est sur que quand on voit ton fondécran, on se dit qu'il y a du boulot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment ça alèm inside   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## x33bis (10 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ffabrice:</font><hr /> * Et comment faites-vous, pour ne pas avoir l'icone du disque dur sur votre bureau ?   *



Dans le Finder, tu sélectionnes le menu _Finder_ puis _Préférences_. Ensuite tu décoches la case _Disques durs_.[/QUOTE]


En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un autre problème et cherche de l'aide au hasard Baltazar. Je m'arrache les cheveux : impossible de modifier mon fond d'écran. Je suis déclaré en tant qu'administrateur sur mon Mac (10.2.8). Lorsque j'accède aux préférences systèmes, la préférence fonds d'écran n'apparaît plus (alors que, a contrario, elle apparaît normalement sur la session de ma douce moitiée et fonctionne normalement). J'ai beau essayé de tripatouiller les Pref Panes, rien à faire !! Help !!


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ça alèm inside   :hein:  :mouais:



bah ouais... bah quoi... 

(en fait, le fond d'écran ira très bien quand Miss NYC sera rentré @ home Baaxou  )

mais c'est surtout mes icones qui sont moches chez moué...

promis, je viens nettoyer la terrasse ! 

pis j'ai des photos de ton monstre tout petit, avant qu'il ne soit en âge de me déchiqueter le bras d'un seul coup de dents !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Juin 2004)

Voici le mien de temps en temps :


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Juin 2004)




----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2004)

voilà chez moi







en grand par ici


----------



## seblefou (14 Juin 2004)

j'suis un peu resté gosse.... :


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> j'suis un peu resté gosse.... :


 
 Wooouuuaaahhh !!!!
 Albator !!! :love:


----------



## NicoMac (14 Juin 2004)

Le mien...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

Tiens, excellent goût Nico 

Voici le mien :


----------



## NicoMac (15 Juin 2004)

Ziteuf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, excellent goût Nico
> 
> Voici le mien :





Respect


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Respect



Merci, du coup cela m'a donné envi de changer un peu 





Ah, oui, pour ceux qui m'ont envoyé un message personnel, les "tiroirs" au bas de l'écran sont dû à Dragthing.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Le bureau de mon Cube.


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Ziteuf a dit:
			
		

> Merci, du coup cela m'a donné envi de changer un peu
> 
> Ah, oui, pour ceux qui m'ont envoyé un message personnel, les "tiroirs" au bas de l'écran sont dû à Dragthing.


----------



## seblefou (23 Juin 2004)

J'viens d'faire une présentation powerpoint, et ô surprise : en branchant le videoprojecteur, mon fond d'écran a changé : il est reviendu comme avant que je mette albator   et puis une fois le videoproj' débranché et mon iBook relancé, Albator est revenu du fin fond de l'espace....:hein: :mouais: 

c'est normal docteur ?
avant ça donnait ça :


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Juin 2004)

En ce moment ^^
http://membres.lycos.fr/djfoxmaccloud/Image 1.jpg

Fond d'écran  par RockSteady© une amie plein de talent


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2004)

Attention, je l'aime bien celui-là mais je le laisse pas car c'est vrai que c'est un peu spécial quand même. Alors ceux qui me connaissent un peu savent que je cuisine beaucoup, que j'ai un côté très terroir militant et aussi que je suis un peu foufou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention image réellement susceptible d'heurter la sensibilité de certains alors que pourtant bon...  

En tout cas il tenait pile poil sur mon scan et il était succulent.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

salo !  

t'va voir eu't'gueule ti !! 

ch'vo t'dépieuter comme ço aussi ! ti rira moins !


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2004)

Oué mais moi j'tiens pas sur le scan...


----------



## chupastar (25 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je l'aime bien celui-là mais je le laisse pas car c'est vrai que c'est un peu spécial quand même. Alors ceux qui me connaissent un peu savent que je cuisine beaucoup, que j'ai un côté très terroir militant et aussi que je suis un peu foufou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux me dire c'est quoi l'application avec la Mule? (car ça me fait penser à eMule sur PC...   )

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire c'est quoi l'application avec la Mule? (car ça me fait penser à eMule sur PC...   )
> 
> Merci.



Bah c'est pas loin d'être ça puisque c'est donkey2000, une version beta qui marche bcp mieux que Xdonkey à mon goût. L'icône n'est pas d'origine, c'est ne je sais plus qui des forums qui l'a dessiné.


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2004)

Je te remerci!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Juin 2004)

Sobre et sympa ^^ 
J'aime bien le jeux d'icones?je dit pas sa parce que j'ai les même hein


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

En ce moment....


----------



## Aurelien_ (27 Juin 2004)

J'ai d&#233;couvert Konfabulator alors voil&#224; ce que cela donne maintenant...







[...]http://aurelien.chouard.free.fr/bureau_grand.jpg


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2004)

chez moi en ce moment..






en grand par ici


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> chez moi en ce moment..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Euh... ton lien n'est pas bon, c'est pas la bonne image....


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... ton lien n'est pas bon, c'est pas la bonne image....




euh, chez moi ça marche... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> euh, chez moi ça marche... :rose:


 Arf ! 
 C'est bon, j'avais pas vidé le cache !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est le bon lien chez moi aussi? :hein:


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2004)

Excusez-moi pour le HS et la question un peu stupide...:rose: mais c'est quoi ces calendriers, horloges et "centrales météo" transparentes qu'on voit sur bon nombre de vos desktops ?


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Juin 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi pour le HS et la question un peu stupide...:rose: mais c'est quoi ces calendriers, horloges et "centrales météo" transparentes qu'on voit sur bon nombre de vos desktops ?



C'est KONFABULATOR un excellent utilitaire qui permet d'afficher toutes sortes de trucs... mais utiles en général... 
Par exemple, là, je sais qu'il fait 20 degrés à Berne...


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> C'est KONFABULATOR un excellent utilitaire qui permet d'afficher toutes sortes de trucs... mais utiles en général...
> Par exemple, là, je sais qu'il fait 20 degrés à Berne...


 Merchiiii !  Je cours essayer ça...
  Mais à Berne, en ce moment on doit plutôt avoisiner les 27, 28 degrés


----------



## sukkoi30 (29 Juin 2004)

on m'a dit que konfabulator était payant ??? c'est le cas ou non ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

sukkoi30 a dit:
			
		

> on m'a dit que konfabulator était payant ??? c'est le cas ou non ?


 Oui, c'est en effet le cas, mais ça ne va pas chercher loin....


----------



## sukkoi30 (29 Juin 2004)

ok merci


----------



## mtra (29 Juin 2004)

sukkoi30 a dit:
			
		

> on m'a dit que konfabulator était payant ??? c'est le cas ou non ?


bientot gratuit avec dashboard ! enfin gratuit le prix de tiger quand meme :/


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2004)

à propos de konfab, une dernière version est dispo avec konsposé, pratique..


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

A propos de Konsposé, qui "monopolise" la touche F8(pas cool avec Flash !)....
  Pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'option pour changer l'attribution de la touche.
  Il faut effectuer une manipulation avec le terminal....
  Solution ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça: image
> Vos avis?



Très original Aurélien 
Peux-tu me donner le nom du soft permettant d'avoir un 2ème dock identique à celui d'origine sur l'image bi-pro ? J'ai testé Dragthing mais n'ai pas réussi à avoir ce que je voulais  :hein:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Juillet 2004)

Il s'agit de Workstrip!
Disponible sur versiontracker.com


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de Workstrip!
> Disponible sur versiontracker.com



J'en doute fort ! 
J'ai Workstrip et il n'a pas du tout cette apparence ! 
A moins que des options cachées m'aient échappées !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Juillet 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est &#231;a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je?me suis tromp&#233; d'image, je parlais de celle l&#224;, pour l'autre je ne sais pas?


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je?me suis trompé d'image, je parlais de celle là, pour l'autre je ne sais pas?



OK !  
Je me disais aussi, parce qu'il me semble que tu as Workstrip...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Juillet 2004)

Affirmatif


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2004)

en grand par ici


----------



## chup (4 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en grand par ici


Sympa, c'est quel programme ton icone en bas à droite qui te permet de droper des fichiers directement sur ton ftp perso ?

Florian.


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, c'est quel programme ton icone en bas à droite qui te permet de droper des fichiers directement sur ton ftp perso ?
> 
> Florian.



c'est un widget de konfabulator,  ftp drop


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Juillet 2004)

Hey marco j'avais raison il parlait de workstrip, il m'a remercier en pv 
Je suis pas si bête que je pensais finalement


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Hey marco j'avais raison il parlait de workstrip...


 Ah bon, avec cette apparence ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Juillet 2004)

il parlait de l'autre desktop celui que j'ai repris un peu plus au dessus en citation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Hey marco j'avais raison il parlait de workstrip, il m'a remercier en pv
> Je suis pas si bête que je pensais finalement



euh je t'ai remercié mais finalement je cherchais bien pour l'image G5 bi-pro 

Yvos connais également ce logiciel (voir sur la gauche de son desk).
D'avance merci à lui si il m'indique le nom


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> euh je t'ai remercié mais finalement je cherchais bien pour l'image G5 bi-pro
> 
> Yvos connais également ce logiciel (voir sur la gauche de son desk).
> D'avance merci à lui si il m'indique le nom


 Ah ben, il me semblait bien, aussi !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben je comprends rien lol :S


----------



## Ash (4 Juillet 2004)

Voici le mien:

http://homepage.mac.com/miss.nelson/PhotoAlbum2.html 

 :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/miss.nelson/PhotoAlbum2.html
> 
> :love:


 Joli !


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> euh je t'ai remercié mais finalement je cherchais bien pour l'image G5 bi-pro
> 
> Yvos connais également ce logiciel (voir sur la gauche de son desk).
> D'avance merci à lui si il m'indique le nom



Sur la gauche, c'est butler   , mais ça n'est pas le même logiciel dont vous parlez  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci beaucoup Yvos  

Dépêche Mac Génération


----------



## Ash (5 Juillet 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/miss.nelson/PhotoAlbum2.html
> 
> :love:




Je remets le bon lien pour afficher mon desktop (le précédent ne fonctionne plus)

http://homepage.mac.com/miss.nelson/PhotoAlbum3.html


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Je remets le bon lien pour afficher mon desktop (le précédent ne fonctionne plus)
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/miss.nelson/PhotoAlbum3.html


 C'est mimi tout plein


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sur la gauche, c'est butler   , mais ça n'est pas le même logiciel dont vous parlez  :mouais:



Euh...

NON!

A gauche sur l'image avec le G5 bi-pro c'est A-Dock! ( http://jerome.foucher.free.fr/ADockX.dmg )

Beaucoup plus simple et beaucoup moins complet que butler, c'est juste un autre dock!

Désolé du retard de la réponse, j'étais en vacances!


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> NON!
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah OK tu parlais de la gauche de ton écran... Et pas du mien...

Enfin j'ai compris!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Juillet 2004)

A propos de A-Dock, pour mettre une application dedans c'est dans règles?Mais rien ne s'affiche quand j'en ajoute une?
Et en glisser/deposer sa marche pas?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Juillet 2004)

Le glisser-déposer est le plus simple? Quand on sait le faire!   

Il faut en effet appuyer sur la touche majuscule en même temps que l'on glisse-dépose.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Juillet 2004)

Je pouvais pas l'inventer 
Merci m'sieur coup de boule gratuit pour vous 

[edit] Ah je peux pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Voilà mon bazar...


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2004)

Et voici le mien... j'aime bien tout ce qui a trait à la culture et à l'art japonais :love:






(cliquer sur la petite image)


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Starcraft Powaaaaahhh 



​


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2004)

Je voulais m'amuser sur Photoshop 5 deluxe en scannant un dessin en 1000dpi... Moralité : un fichier de 6Mo et Photoshop qui plante...




Grand Format
 Ah oui, j'étais sous Windows XP


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien ce dessins aussi?
Amateur de W40K bien, coup de boule pour toi


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2004)

Merci ! Je suis en train de finir mon armée de Soeurs de Bataille (allez les filles ), faut bien s'occuper calmement après une journée à l'usine


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Hop !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2004)

Desolé à tous les membres, mon idisk étant plein, je ne peux plus assurer les mises à jours. 




 



Barre des menus de gauche à droite: 

Blue phone menu 
Butler 
Shortlinker 
Menu calendar 
Menu meters 

Lanceur "2eme dock" =  A dock 

Image de florentdesvosges.


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2004)

Superbe ton desktop, woa  j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Juillet 2004)

bonsoir
j'ai un problème avec clear dock, je viens de passer sous panther avec mon eMac et ke problème est que clear dock ne fonctionne pas et quand je reboot ben, sa me met une erreur qui dit que sa ne marche pas et que peut-être la version que j'ai n'ai pas compatible Panther?

Si vous avez une aide?ou un autre soft pour rendre le dock transparent merci?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ton desktop, woa  j'aime beaucoup.



Merci beaucoup    :rose: 




			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> j'ai un problème avec clear dock, je viens de passer sous panther avec mon eMac et ke problème est que clear dock ne fonctionne pas et quand je reboot ben, sa me met une erreur qui dit que sa ne marche pas et que peut-être la version que j'ai n'ai pas compatible Panther?
> 
> Si vous avez une aide?ou un autre soft pour rendre le dock transparent merci?



Vérifie ta version dans le dossier applications enhancer de ta bibliothèque utilisateur.
La version 1.2.4 est pleinement compatible Panther et requiert APE 1.2 ou supérieur.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon bah j'ai re dl les fichiers pointés par tes liens et sa fonctionne merci


----------



## Mich57 (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien... j'aime bien tout ce qui a trait à la culture et à l'art japonais :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Macounette,
Peux-tu me dire ou trouver ces superbes icones nippones...

&#12393;&#12358;&#12418;&#26377;&#38627;&#12358;
doumoarigatou


----------



## macintroll (21 Juillet 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Image de florentdesvosges.


Yes très sympa ton bureau...!!!

Dommage que  je peu pas te coupdebouler la   

Go on !    :love:  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Mich57 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Macounette,
> Peux-tu me dire ou trouver ces superbes icones nippones...
> 
> &#12393;&#12358;&#12418;&#26377;&#38627;&#12358;
> doumoarigatou


 Houlà... je les ai importés dans Pixadex et je n'ai plus les originaux... :rose:
  Ecoute, c'est sur l'un des sites suivants:
www.iconfactory.com
www.pixelgirlpresents.com
www.xicons.com

 La collection s'appelle "Edo"
 Le bol de riz, tu le trouveras dans l'un des "World of Aqua" sur www.iconfactory.com (le deuxième je crois).


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La collection s'appelle "Edo"


 J'ai trouvé le site de l'auteur c'est ici: http://www.mikworks.com/


----------



## Mich57 (22 Juillet 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide Macounette   

J'ai trouvé les icones qui sont vraiment superbes... Je vais pouvoir modifier mon bureau


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Serge 001 (24 Juillet 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de sujet (...)


Salut mtra, 
                  Je suis vachement impressionné par ton bureau (fond2) et à ce sujet, je me demandais (questions tardives d'un newbie) où tu avais déniché ton fond d'écran. Je suis allé voir sur MacDesktops dans la section logos et je n'ai rien trouvé. 
À propos du thème, j'aimerais savoir si tu l'as appliqué avec Shapeshifter  (sauf erreur, il me semble que ce « haxies » n'était pas encore développé par Unsanity au moment où tu as posté ton message).

Merci à l'avance de bien vouloir prendre le temps de me répondre !


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Très chouette ton bureau Tibo !


----------



## _m_apman (24 Juillet 2004)

Voilà le mien : rien de bien original, mais il me suit depuis des annèes. 
J'en change mais, irrémédiablement, je reviens à celui là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette ton bureau Tibo !



Merci


----------



## ice (25 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien : rien de bien original, mais il me suit depuis des annèes.
> J'en change mais, irrémédiablement, je reviens à celui là...


Quelle version de osx as-tu?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien : rien de bien original, mais il me suit depuis des annèes.
> J'en change mais, irrémédiablement, je reviens à celui là...



Je vais faire le nioub' là mais c'est quoi le nom de ton widget meteo?  :rose:


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire le nioub' là mais c'est quoi le nom de ton widget meteo?  :rose:


Ouh là, c'est un widget super rare, limite collector avec un nom super compliqué et tout !
Bon, j'arrête la ma blaque de merde : c'est tout simplement celui qui vient avec Konfabulator 1.7 : The Weather.


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version de osx as-tu?


 Pas très original :10.3.4
Pourquoi ?


----------



## ice (25 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Pas très original :10.3.4
> Pourquoi ?


 Non je voulais savoir c'est tout.


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

chez moi ce soir:






en grand par ici


----------



## ice (26 Juillet 2004)

Je metterais le mien demain ou après demain.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de faire une clean installe de mon G5, du coup j'ai complètement modifié mon bureau. Voilà sa nouvelle version:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

Super classe :love: j'aime beaucoup. Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Super classe :love: j'aime beaucoup. Bravo



Merci


----------



## mommsse (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai vu le thème du vureau de Mtra, il est superbe, comment on fait pour trouver des thèmes de ce genre, vous me conseiller quelle site ? Merci j'espère vous montrer bientot mes desktop

momsse


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

Pour les thèmes Mac OS X, vas voir ici.
  Pour les installer, il faut en général (selon la version d'OS X) ShapeShifter (payant) d'Unsanity.

  Voilà !


----------



## mtra (30 Juillet 2004)

mommsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu le thème du vureau de Mtra, il est superbe, comment on fait pour trouver des thèmes de ce genre, vous me conseiller quelle site ? Merci j'espère vous montrer bientot mes desktop
> 
> momsse



et aujourd'hui je n'ai plus aucune custom sur mon OS, en fait rien n'est aussi bien que l'aqua de base...


----------



## Serge 001 (30 Juillet 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> et aujourd'hui je n'ai plus aucune custom sur mon OS, en fait rien n'est aussi bien que l'aqua de base...


J'aime quand même bien ton fond d'écran sur « Fond2 » (métal brossé avec la pomme en relief) et je serais curieux de savoir où tu l'as déniché ?


----------



## yoffy (30 Juillet 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand même bien ton fond d'écran sur « Fond2 » (métal brossé avec la pomme en relief) et je serais curieux de savoir où tu l'as déniché ?



Voila!
Oulah! il y en a plein partout ,partout  
Toutesfois je dirais de tourner les pages jusqu'à"My Mary" :love:


----------



## Serge 001 (31 Juillet 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oulah! il y en a plein partout ,partout
> :


Partout, c'est où je suis allé, sauf sur le site de ResExcellence, et là aussi, hélas, je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> Partout, c'est où je suis allé, sauf sur le site de ResExcellence, et là aussi, hélas, je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci quand même.



Impossible de retrouver le même desktop, mais voici quelques fonds similaires: 


Brushed Apple one


Brushed steel Mac 


Min Mac bMetal (logo bleu)


Brushed boot logo 


Apple 


Mac Snaps (logo bleu vert) 


Mac os X


----------



## Serge 001 (1 Août 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de retrouver le même desktop, mais voici quelques fonds similaires:
> 
> 
> Brushed Apple one
> ...





Merci mille fois i ! J'ai également trouvé ce truc qui s'y rapproche, avec la pomme en relief : http://www.theapplecollection.com/g...ction.com/AaronCooper/larges/BrushedMetal.jpg


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

J'ai préféré faire mon propre fond d'écran à partir d'une photo d'un copain





Grand format ici


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Bureau épuré : plus de contour au Dock (merci ClearDock) ni de barre de menus (merci un bug de Mail ).
Merci à Fabien pour le bureau.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Août 2004)

SAlut
Pas evident de trouver des fond style "pub ipod" un peu comme celui de jedimac je crois.....
Si vous zavez des liens ??


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

Si tu veux y'a celui que j'ai fait 

Equilibre (1024*768) format 4/3

Equilibre (1440*900) format 16/10

 Et je bosse déjà sur un second


----------



## tornade13 (3 Août 2004)

Merci je prend   avec un fond bleu gris j'aimerais encore mieux, je sais je suis difficile en tous cas merci kitetrip


----------



## tornade13 (3 Août 2004)

En reprenant celui de kitretrip avec un fond métalisé...





Avec l'autorisation de kitetrip auteur de l'image le format 1024x768 ici.


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

Pas de problème : tu me redonneras l'URL de l'image 

 Et n'oublie pas le copyright  :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (3 Août 2004)

voilà un exemple de mon bureau...


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

C'est vrai que ton Dokc est anormalement vide


----------



## nicogala (3 Août 2004)

Et encore, sans trop pousser, je pourrai le vider entièrement et ne passer que par Butler... en fait je le garde par...sentimentalisme ?


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bureau épuré : plus de contour au Dock (merci ClearDock) ni de barre de menus (merci un bug de Mail ).
> Merci à Fabien pour le bureau.



le widget qui te donne l'evenement du jour, c'est today, mais tu as une version française du truc?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le widget qui te donne l'evenement du jour, c'est today, mais tu as une version française du truc?


 Non, je l'ai juste modifié un peu (texte centré et traduction des textes du widget).
Il y a des calendriers en français dans Mac OS X (au même endroit que celui utiliser par today in history) mais il concernent uniquement les fêtes et jours fériés, il faudrait traduire celui en anglais en fait (si je m'ennuie...)


----------



## Tangi (3 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bureau épuré : plus de contour au Dock (merci ClearDock) ni de barre de menus (merci un bug de Mail ).
> Merci à Fabien pour le bureau.



Comment fais-tu pour avoir une barre des menus "transparente" ? Pour le dock, j'ai TransparentDock, mais pour la barre des menus... !!!!! Je te remercie d'avance, bonne soirée...


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais-tu pour avoir une barre des menus "transparente" ? Pour le dock, j'ai TransparentDock, mais pour la barre des menus... !!!!! Je te remercie d'avance, bonne soirée...


 il le dit dans son message :c'est un bug de Mail.app


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bureau épuré : plus de contour au Dock (merci ClearDock) ni de barre de menus (merci un bug de Mail ).
> Merci à Fabien pour le bureau.



De rien Romain 
Le fond original se trouve ici. 



			
				tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> SAlut
> Pas evident de trouver des fond style "pub ipod" un peu comme celui de jedimac je crois.....
> Si vous zavez des liens ??




dark grey 
marron
pod + it blue
mini blue
blue 
blue
blue
blue
dark blue
dark blue
orange  
orange
rose 
beige / mini bleu
violet
violet
green
green
jaune
wallpaper classique 
wallpaper 
wallpaper 2 
wallpaper 3
photo noir & blanc 
photo couleur 
photo nuit
photo verso 
photo box
3D 
matrix 
bill gates :rateau: 
une utilisatrice  :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai préféré faire mon propre fond d'écran à partir d'une photo d'un copain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 et c'est carrement très reussi


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2004)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Qu'est ce que c'est le petit ? dans ta barre de menu ?


----------



## kitetrip (5 Août 2004)

Si vous aimez le style pub iPod, voilà : 






 [mode pub = ON]

 C'est sur mon nouveau site 

 [mode pub= OFF]

 Sauf que le site bug un peu 

 :rateau:


----------



## goonie (6 Août 2004)

A mon tour de proposer un desktop, très simple par rapport à certaines oeuvres pulbiées.

C'est ici : http//irongoonie.monsite.wanadoo.fr

Excusez-moi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire un lien direct  

--------------
 un ibook g3, un ipod 5 go, un palm tungsten T


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour de proposer un desktop, très simple par rapport à certaines oeuvres pulbiées.
> 
> C'est ici : http//irongoonie.monsite.wanadoo.fr
> 
> ...



Pour insérer une image, tu cliques sur l'icône avec les petites montagnes jaunes et tu colles l'url de l'image comme là :





Pour insérer un lien, c'est la boule bleue avec un maillon de chaîne et tu tapes le texte pour le lien dans la première boîte de dialogue(sous Safari) et dans la deuxième tu colles ton lien ! 

Au passage, chouette fond d'écran !  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, chouette fond d'écran !  :love:



le voici + un bonus


----------



## tornade13 (7 Août 2004)

Je suis parti quelques jour a la mer, désolé de pas avoir continuer le fil, avec l'autorisation de Foguenne et Sylvia voici quelques Wallpaper... 
Le Dossier ZIP contenant toutes les images se trouve ici


----------



## tornade13 (7 Août 2004)

Merci WOA pour les liens plus haut


----------



## goonie (8 Août 2004)

Merci Marmaco pour les divers renseignements.


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Merci Marmaco pour les divers renseignements.


----------



## pixelemon (9 Août 2004)

toujours vide avant extinction =)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Août 2004)

Mon bureau actuellement 






En grand ici


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Août 2004)

Mes deux derniers desks :


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> toujours vide avant extinction =)


 excellent ton fond d'écran, j'adooooore ! :love: :love: :love: tu l'aurais pas en 1024x768 par hasard ? :rose:

 Une autre question idiote  comment est-ce qu'on fait pour avoir un dock au fond transparent... ? merci


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> excellent ton fond d'écran, j'adooooore ! :love: :love: :love: tu l'aurais pas en 1024x768 par hasard ? :rose:
> 
> Une autre question idiote  comment est-ce qu'on fait pour avoir un dock au fond transparent... ? merci


 
ça s'appelle cleardock   (sur versiontracker)


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle cleardock   (sur versiontracker)


 merciii


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

Là, juste en ce moment.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> toujours vide avant extinction =)


 C'est quoi ce [k]? 

 :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce [k]?
> 
> :rateau:




     .... [koala] ?


----------



## pixelemon (14 Août 2004)

pour le dock transparent c'est ici


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2004)

merci 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste en ce moment.


joli ! :love:
pour la photo, c'est René Burri ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> joli ! :love:
> pour la photo, c'est René Burri ?



Heu, non, c'est Doisneau.


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu, non, c'est Doisneau.



Le fameux "baiser de l'hôtel de ville" !


----------



## Me0 (14 Août 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis parti quelques jour a la mer, désolé de pas avoir continuer le fil, avec l'autorisation de Foguenne et Sylvia voici quelques Wallpaper...
> Le Dossier ZIP contenant toutes les images se trouve ici



héhé, merci.


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2004)

Voilà le miens depuis ce soir:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le miens depuis ce soir:



Chouette !


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le miens depuis ce soir:


tres joli tu n aurais pas un lien que je le recupere ?


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste en ce moment.


C'est très romantique, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> C'est très romantique, j'aime beaucoup



Merci.  En fait, je cherchais une photo de Cartier-Bresson à mettre en fond d'écran, et finalement je suis tombé sur celle-ci, connue, de Doisneau.


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tres joli tu n aurais pas un lien que je le recupere ?



Va voir sur http://www.deviantart.com/ c'est là que je l'ai trouvé.

J'ai un peu retouché l'image pour mettre sur un fond noir, donc elle doit être un peu differente sur le site.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bytecontroller, c'est bien


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bytecontroller, c'est bien



C'est vrai, je ne peux plus m'en passer!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Pour les fans de thèmes j'en mets deux ici
Chosen OS Inspiriat
Et Gia Mia


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Tiens le mien actuel que j'ai
(j'ai la fleme de le metre en ligne)


----------



## goonie (17 Août 2004)

Superbe fond d'écran, très zen


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le mien actuel que j'ai
> (j'ai la fleme de le metre en ligne)



total respect...  

c'est quoi ce qui fait l'horloge, c'est konfab?


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

[mode intru ON]

A chaud, voila le mien  





[mode intru OFF]

   Bon OK, je sors :casse:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> [mode intru ON]
> 
> A chaud, voila le mien
> 
> ...



Hep ! Toi, là !  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce qui fait l'horloge, c'est konfab?


 Oui c'est un widget que j'ai fait moi meme a partir du widget "skeletonClock". Je voulais une grande horloge analogique transparente et rien ne correspondait a mes desirs alors je l'ai faite moi meme.
 Je bosse sur un autre modele dérivé de celui-ci mais ca avance pas trop par manque de temps.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Très sympa en tout cas


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa en tout cas



Merci   
J'ai aussi essayé de faire en sorte qu'elle soit redimensionnable mais pour l'instant y'a un truc qui deconne et j'arrive pas a trouver quoi... Dommage. Si un jour j'y arrive je posterait peut etre le résultat sur konfabulator (quoi que les widget horloges c'est deja pas ce qui manque   )


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> J'ai aussi essayé de faire en sorte qu'elle soit redimensionnable mais pour l'instant y'a un truc qui deconne et j'arrive pas a trouver quoi... Dommage. Si un jour j'y arrive je posterait peut etre le résultat sur konfabulator (quoi que les widget horloges c'est deja pas ce qui manque  )


vas-y gars, on est de tout coeur avec toi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> J'ai aussi essayé de faire en sorte qu'elle soit redimensionnable mais pour l'instant y'a un truc qui deconne et j'arrive pas a trouver quoi... Dommage. Si un jour j'y arrive je posterait peut etre le résultat sur konfabulator (quoi que les widget horloges c'est deja pas ce qui manque   )


Cela doit être dans le fichier .kon
Tu l'ouvres avec textedit et tu entres les valeurs en pixels pour la grande et la petite horloge.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

Oui je sais ca. J'ai essayé de copier le code qui permet de redimensionner l'horloge Chrome Clock et de l'adapter a la mienne mais j'ai une erreure quelque part, j'arrive pas a trouver où. Et a vrai dire ca fait un moment que je ne me suis pas repenché sur la question.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

2 Nouveau thèmes
Ici


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Nouveau bureau


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Août 2004)

j'aime bien ton fond d'écran cmove, tu l'as trouvé ou?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Ici


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Août 2004)

merci

Voici mon bureau ce soir 



 

Cliquez pour agrandir


----------



## Zheng He (28 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous celà fait 1 jour 1 jour que jai mon odi (enfin l'écran pour ceux qui ont suivi) alors j'ai encore pas trop personnalisé mon jouet. Mais pour marquer le coup voilà à quoi il ressemble pour l'instant: coucouhttp://www.premiumwanadoo.com/313j/roudoudou74/monbureau.htm


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

Y en a qu'ont de la chance !  



A la limite, avant de vraiment personnaliser ton Mac en installant ceci ou cela, habitue-toi d'abord à ta machine et à Mac OS X, pour ne pas être démuni face aux bugs qui pourraient survenir avec des haxies (logiciels/plugins de personnalisation) ! 

Sinon, bienvenue sur Mac, pour le coup !


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous celà fait 1 jour 1 jour que jai mon odi (enfin l'écran pour ceux qui ont suivi) alors j'ai encore pas trop personnalisé mon jouet. Mais pour marquer le coup voilà à quoi il ressemble pour l'instant: coucouhttp://www.premiumwanadoo.com/313j/roudoudou74/monbureau.htm


 bel ecran :style:


----------



## Zheng He (28 Août 2004)

Merci Grug. Je viens de changer aussi mon avatar. Comme vous voyez je  suis le premier labrador doté de la parole. Mon seul problème c'est pour taper les messages. Oui avec les pattes c'est pas facile  alors je me sert de la truffe.


----------



## goonie (28 Août 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous celà fait 1 jour 1 jour que jai mon odi (enfin l'écran pour ceux qui ont suivi) alors j'ai encore pas trop personnalisé mon jouet. Mais pour marquer le coup voilà à quoi il ressemble pour l'instant: coucouhttp://www.premiumwanadoo.com/313j/roudoudou74/monbureau.htm


Y'a pas à dire ça en jette un écran de 23"


----------



## Zheng He (29 Août 2004)

Content que celà te plaise. Par contre on s'y habitue vite et on en arrive à se dire qu'un 30" çà le ferait aussi. Non j'rigole de toute manière j'ai pas les sous.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qu'ont de la chance !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maintenant ça fait presque troll de dire ça, vu que ces haxies sont très sécurisées.


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Content que celà te plaise. Par contre on s'y habitue vite et on en arrive à se dire qu'un 30" çà le ferait aussi. Non j'rigole de toute manière j'ai pas les sous.


 tu fais bien de rigoler car tu es pas loin de te prendre un paquet d'ibook 12' dans ta face de labrador


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ça fait presque troll de dire ça, vu que ces haxies sont très sécurisées.



Ouais...
N'empêche que ça peut encore arriver à force d'installer ci ou ça....



PS : On peut ajouter que ça n'est pas non plus négligeable quant à l'influence sur les performances de la machine...


----------



## Zheng He (29 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu fais bien de rigoler car tu es pas loin de te prendre un paquet d'ibook 12' dans ta face de labrador



Aîe ! Pas sur la truffe !  j'en ai besoin .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...
> N'empêche que ça peut encore arriver à force d'installer ci ou ça....
> 
> 
> ...


Faut faire attention, sinon pour les performances sur les machines actuelles, ça n'a presque plus d'affluence.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Oui et non... Je trouve que certains logiciels sont très forts pour ralentir les ordinateurs (G5 ou pas)... Installe une fois virex ou netbarrier et apprécie comment ton ordinateur se traîne  Sinon, y a Konfabulator qui est un excellent bouffeur de ressources...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Bien sûr mais konfabulator est une application ici on parle d'haxie, toutes les haxies de Unsanity sont presque parfaites, elles changent juste les options et souvents ne tournent jamais, les vrais bouffeuses ce sont konfabulator et iPulse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Un temps j'utilisais FruitMenu et justement je trouvais que mon ordinateur était moins réactif. Bon c'était il y a bout de temps et j'avais encore mon Tibook 550  Tiens du coup, faudrait que j'essaie car j'aimais vraiment cette apli.


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

Ziteuf a dit:
			
		

> Un temps j'utilisais FruitMenu et justement je trouvais que mon ordinateur était moins réactif. Bon c'était il y a bout de temps et j'avais encore mon Tibook 550  Tiens du coup, faudrait que j'essaie car j'aimais vraiment cette apli.



Moi non plus je ne l'utilise plus, ça ralentit vraiment le démarrage et si on ne précharge pas les menus contextuels, ils mettent du temps à s'afficher...
Honnêtement, plus on installe de haxies, plugins et autres, moins le Finder est réactif !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Je l'utilise également et ma machine n'est pas affaibli en fait il remplace juste certaines options


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

Et tu as quoi, comme machine, cmove ?


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

FruitMenu est pas mal - on retrouve le feeling des menus Pomme de MacOS 9  mais perso j'ai découvert LaunchBar que je préfère pour sa versatilité


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

iMac G4 1,25 GHZ, 1 Go de ram.
Après tu vas voir dans le terminal et tu tapes top et chez moi Shapeshifter ne bouffe rien.


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> iMac G4 1,25 GHZ, 1 Go de ram.
> Après tu vas voir dans le terminal et tu tapes top et chez moi Shapeshifter ne bouffe rien.



Je connais la commande top...
Je ne parlais pas spécialement de ShapeShifter...


----------



## okwan (30 Août 2004)

qui peut me dire où je peux trouver ce controller d'itunes ou comment je peux le créer.
Merci à tous


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

celui là, dans la prochaine versiob d'osX 

sinon en attendant tu doit te contenter de konfabulator.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je connais la commande top...
> Je ne parlais pas spécialement de ShapeShifter...


Oui mais j'utilise aussi, fruitmenu, windowshade x et ils bouffent rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Savez vous comment mettre la liste des applications dans le menu pomme ou barre des menus dans Fruitmenu ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez vous comment mettre la liste des applications dans le menu pomme ou barre des menus dans Fruitmenu ?


 Dans le preference pane tu as un onglet pour le menu pomme et tu choisis les éléménts de la colonne de droite à ajouter, la colonne de gauche représentant ton menu pomme.
 Pareil pour les menus contextuels.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dans le preference pane tu as un onglet pour le menu pomme et tu choisis les éléménts de la colonne de droite à ajouter, la colonne de gauche représentant ton menu pomme.
> Pareil pour les menus contextuels.



Hello Marco,

Désolé je ne trouve pas. J'ai uniquement le choix entre les applications récentes et les applications lancées. Je souhaiterais mettre la liste de toutes les applis, un peu comme un lanceur mais en + esthétique... As-tu une idée ?


----------



## AuGie (3 Septembre 2004)

*Theme :* Smoothstripes Sunken Aqua Traffic Graphite by Max Rudberg
*Icon :* Minium° et SnowE2 Graphite
*Wallpaper :* Ximian
*Software :* Shapshifter, Silk ( Tahoma font ), wclock, konfabulator...

It's a mac


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour AuGie, où as-tu trouvé le set minium ?  Je croyais qu'il n'était pas encore sorti.


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Hello Marco,
> 
> Désolé je ne trouve pas. J'ai uniquement le choix entre les applications récentes et les applications lancées. Je souhaiterais mettre la liste de toutes les applis, un peu comme un lanceur mais en + esthétique... As-tu une idée ?


 Salut ! 
 Tu peux ajouter le dossier Applications, par exemple, ou bien les applications individuellement grace au menu contextuel "Ajouter à FruitMenu".
 S'il n'y est pas, ajoute-le à tes menus contextuels dans l'onglet du pref pane.
 Ensuite, tu fais ctrl+clic sur le dossier Applications et dans le menu contextuel tu choisis "Ajouter à FruitMenu".
 Il est aussi possible, dans les prefs, d'ajouter un sous-menu et ensuite, d'aller sélectionner les éléments à y ajouter.


----------



## AuGie (3 Septembre 2004)

Minium n'est pas encore sorti, je ne peux pas donner les icones, désolé  :rose:


----------



## ryck (3 Septembre 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Et comment faites-vous, pour ne pas avoir l'icone du disque dur sur votre bureau ?


va dans les preferences system...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

ryck a dit:
			
		

> va dans les preferences system...


 Dans les préférences du finder


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Sympa ton bureau Augie pour les icones
Je les ai mais on peut les prendre facilement sur les screens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2004)

Smoothmetal 3
Download 
Screenshot 







CuracoLime v2.0
Download 
Screenshot 







Blackcherry v2.0
Download 
Screenshot 








PureWite v1.1
Download 
Screenshot 








Auckwa v1.3
Download 
Screenshot


----------



## goonie (3 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *Theme :* Smoothstripes Sunken Aqua Traffic Graphite by Max Rudberg
> *Icon :* Minium° et SnowE2 Graphite
> *Wallpaper :* Ximian
> *Software :* Shapshifter, Silk ( Tahoma font ), wclock, konfabulator...
> ...



Superbe desktop   
Fond d'écran hyper-sympa


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

WOA je vois qu'on va sur les mêmes forums


----------



## AuGie (4 Septembre 2004)

Merci goonie


----------



## baax (4 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *Theme :* Smoothstripes Sunken Aqua Traffic Graphite by Max Rudberg
> *Icon :* Minium° et SnowE2 Graphite
> *Wallpaper :* Ximian
> *Software :* Shapshifter, Silk ( Tahoma font ), wclock, konfabulator...
> ...



Superbe AuGie !
Sais tu où on peux trouver les icones que tu utilise ?
Merci


----------



## AuGie (4 Septembre 2004)

Les Minium ne sont pas en release, désolé  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> WOA je vois qu'on va sur les mêmes forums



  
Nouveau thème : Flag fish dispo sur Topsy designs 

-------------
C'est un peu le mess...



 

Icônes: Xicons | Téléchargez le set.

Wallpaper par Keffer | Portfolio.

Thème:  Chosen OS inspirat par DigitalJames.

Barre des menus :  Bytecontroller, Shortlinker , Menu calendar clock, Menumeters.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

Ton site nous revient quand ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ton site nous revient quand ?




Si Dotmac: dès que mes finances iront mieux. 
Si autre: dès que j'ai des connaissances en dynamique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Si Dotmac: dès que mes finances iront mieux.
> Si autre: dès que j'ai des connaissances en dynamique.



[mode je me contredis]Finalement, toute bonne chose a une fin[/mode je me contredis]


----------



## AuGie (8 Septembre 2004)

Bon pour feter l'arrivée du mini 





*Theme :* MetalMilk Chocolate
*Icon :* Minium and WOA 1&2
*Wall :* Macthinkada Tropical
*Soft :* ShapeShifter, Silk ( Tahoma ), Wclock, Konfabulator, Cadybar, Pixadex...

 :love:


----------



## AnN (11 Septembre 2004)

Le mien ce soir :
Mon bureau


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Le mien ce soir :
> Mon bureau


 Pas mal, ton bureau AnN ("Anne" ou an "ène" ?), sobre...


----------



## AnN (12 Septembre 2004)

Merci   :rose:


----------



## goonie (12 Septembre 2004)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Le mien ce soir :
> Mon bureau


Très sobbre, très reposant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour feter l'arrivée du mini
> 
> Snip
> 
> ...


Sublime comme d'hab'


----------



## Macounette (12 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour feter l'arrivée du mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe 
Ca t'embêterait de fournir les liens vers les différents éléments ? 

et autre question (idiote... :rose: ) comment fait-on pour afficher l'espace disponible et les autres infos, en-dessous des icônes de disque, répertoire, etc... ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... comment fait-on pour afficher l'espace disponible et les autres infos, en-dessous des icônes de disque, répertoire, etc... ?


 Tu cliques sur le bureau, tu fais pomme+j et tu coches "Afficher les infos de l'élément" !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe
> Ca t'embêterait de fournir les liens vers les différents éléments ?
> 
> et autre question (idiote... :rose: ) comment fait-on pour afficher l'espace disponible et les autres infos, en-dessous des icônes de disque, répertoire, etc... ?


Alors 
MetalMilk
WOA en bas de page
Wallpaper


----------



## Macounette (12 Septembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Merci coup de boule ? 
Non de rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2004)

Longhorn beta skin:

screen 1 
screen 2 

Reorganized:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

voila je recherche  des coeurs ou des fleurs qui se baladent sur l'ecran tt en gardant mon fond ecran apple bleu.

c'est possible?
où je peux trouver cela?


merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

WOA : pourquoi postes-tu des liens vers des shots windows alors que digitaljames est en train de travailler dessus ?


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> voila je recherche  des coeurs ou des fleurs qui se baladent sur l'ecran tt en gardant mon fond ecran apple bleu.
> 
> ...


 Salut ! 
 C'est peut-être possible avec Konfabulator.
 Je ne sais pas si ça existe tel quel, mais c'est possible de télécharger des widgets( comme ceux de 2001 l'Odyssée de l'Espace) et de remplacer les images par des coeurs et des fleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas encore possible pourquoi pas dans 3 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> C'est peut-être possible avec Konfabulator.
> Je ne sais pas si ça existe tel quel, mais c'est possible de télécharger des widgets( comme ceux de 2001 l'Odyssée de l'Espace) et de remplacer les images par des coeurs et des fleurs...




j'ai telechargé ce logiciel et mis aussi vite a la poubelle, il est surement bien mais moi et l'anglais on est pas bon copain!!


a l'occasion de la fete de mere j'etais en italie et dans un centre commerciale il y avait une boutique apple et c'est la que  j'ai vu sur un g4 a l'ecran des coeur qui se baladaient, par contre je ne pourrait plus dire si le fond etait apple ou autre


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'occasion de la fete de mere j'etais en italie et dans un centre commerciale il y avait une boutique apple et c'est la que j'ai vu sur un g4 a l'ecran des coeur qui se baladaient, par contre je ne pourrait plus dire si le fond etait apple ou autre


 C'etait pas plutot un économiseur d'ecran?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

sa c'est sur , c'etait bien un bureau pas un economiseur .....


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'etait pas plutot un économiseur d'ecran?


 Il y a aussi des desktops en Flash, c'était peut-être ça...
 Vas voir là, et aussi une recherche avec Flash desktop dans Google.
 Je pense qu'il faut un logiciel particulier pour convertir un Flash en fichier desktop, il me semble que j'avais trouvé une démo... sinon, ce genre de choses m'intéresse et pourquoi pas t'en faire si aucun ne te convenait...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Pour animer les fonds d'écran, il existe le logiciel BackLight qui est un freeware.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas t'en faire si aucun ne te convenait...




hi hi hi !!!!!     
tu te moque?  je ne sait rien faire moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

voila apres 1h de tentative a reduire ma capture bureau je vais voir si j'ai reussi et vous le montrer.........



ps : trop gros 270 ko , je vais revenir......un jour peut etre !!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi !!!!!
> tu te moque?  je ne sait rien faire moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> voila apres 1h de tentative a reduire ma capture bureau je vais voir si j'ai reussi et vous le montrer.........
> ...


 Non, je voulais dire que je pourrais t'en faire un ! 
   Tu m'aiderais à me faire la main sur ce genre de choses, tu serais une sorte de beta-testeuse (euh.. t'es bien une fille ? :rose: )... 


 PS : Pour ton desktop, si tu as un espace perso en ligne, tu peux l'y mettre et donner le lien dans ton message...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Download


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila apres 1h de tentative a reduire ma capture bureau je vais voir si j'ai reussi et vous le montrer.........
> ps : trop gros 270 ko , je vais revenir......un jour peut etre !!!



Essaye SmallImage


----------



## OBi1 (15 Septembre 2004)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Le mien ce soir :
> Mon bureau


 Salut,

 Désolé de ma question surement déjà posée X fois...
 Les infos sur ton bureau (le calendrier, l'heure, etc.), c'est grâce à Konfabulator, c'est ça ?
 Il n'existe pas une version freeware d'un tel soft (car vues mes finances actuelles... )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

MERCI jpmiss


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

OBi1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Désolé de ma question surement déjà posée X fois...
> Les infos sur ton bureau (le calendrier, l'heure, etc.), c'est grâce à Konfabulator, c'est ça ?
> Il n'existe pas une version freeware d'un tel soft (car vues mes finances actuelles... )


 Salut ! 
 La réponse est :Obiwan Kenobi !
 (Bon, j'imagine qu'on te l'a déjà faite, je vais pas faire une recherche pour ça...     )

 Sinon, oui, il s'agit de Konfabulator et ce sera gratuit avec Tiger, ça s'appelle "DashBoard"....


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MERCI jpmiss


 Et il est ou mon coup de boule? 

 

 Joli desktop


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MERCI jpmiss


 Joli ton bureau, très féminin !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et il est ou mon coup de boule?
> 
> 
> 
> Joli desktop




voila , coup de boule envoyé , j'espère que tu as un bon casque !!!!


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

2 ptites démos pour PC user switcher potentiels ou pas, c'est pas évident à faire mais ça a marché, ils étaient plutôt comme ça   

OSX s'expose. 

OSX s'expose encore...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Très bonne idée JPTK


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Download


 Essayé, et adopté  j'adore la série WOA :love:


----------



## OBi1 (15 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> La réponse est :Obiwan Kenobi !
> (Bon, j'imagine qu'on te l'a déjà faite, je vais pas faire une recherche pour ça...     )
> 
> Sinon, oui, il s'agit de Konfabulator et ce sera gratuit avec Tiger, ça s'appelle "DashBoard"....


 Merci !

 Et donc ce ne sera pas gratuit, ça coutera 149 euros !


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Septembre 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> theme milk
> et Safari au 1er plan



vous avez où les thèmes, et le petit soft qui mer l'upload et le dl dans le menu en haut ?


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Septembre 2004)

Je post le mien un peu tard désolée...
Un vrai bureau de fille !   

ICI


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Sweetie


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Un petit coup de vue sur mon desk  :


----------



## guiwom (19 Septembre 2004)

Le bureau de coquillage ici


----------



## kitetrip (19 Septembre 2004)

guiwom a dit:
			
		

> Le bureau de coquillage ici


Ton fichier .tiff est vraiment trop lourd : 1.22Mo


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ton fichier .tiff est vraiment trop lourd : 1.22Mo


 Il faut l'enregistrer dans un format web : .jpg ou .gif par exemple...


----------



## guiwom (19 Septembre 2004)

Voila en beaucoup plus léger après un lifting chez exporter d'aperçu, le bureau ici


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Sympa le wall


----------



## AuGie (20 Septembre 2004)

*Clean* *No Clean*

*Theme :* Milk Chocolate by Max Rudberg
*Icon :* Minium° and WOA1&2
*Wallpaper :* Aero-Soft
*Software :* Shapshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, wclock, Pixadex, Candybar....

*It's a MAC*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2004)

On se doute que c'est un mac ...


----------



## AuGie (21 Septembre 2004)

*New mix : David Lanham and Aero-Soft*





Informations on the Aero Stickies


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Yes you know it's beautiful as usual ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> WOA : pourquoi postes-tu des liens vers des shots windows alors que digitaljames est en train de travailler dessus ?



Je n'étais pas au courant + empressement.


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *New mix : David Lanham and Aero-Soft*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolument sublime !  Bravo 
 Pour le fonds d'écran, tu l'as d'où ? je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur la page de David Lanham... merci


----------



## AuGie (22 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Absolument sublime !  Bravo
> Pour le fonds d'écran, tu l'as d'où ? je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur la page de David Lanham... merci



Merci  

Pour les wall, va sur ce topic : http://www.aero-soft.com/board/index.php?showforum=42


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

AuGie, désolé de t'ennuyer à nouveau, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur ton fond d'écran avec le logo aérosoft en pelin milieu de la page.
Peux tu faire qqchose pour moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci Augie pour les liens


----------



## AuGie (22 Septembre 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> AuGie, désolé de t'ennuyer à nouveau, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur ton fond d'écran avec le logo aérosoft en pelin milieu de la page.
> Peux tu faire qqchose pour moi ?



Et voila  --> http://www.deviantart.com/view/10724625/


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Pour les wall, va sur ce topic : http://www.aero-soft.com/board/index.php?showforum=42


Merci  mais... y'en a des tonnes ...   et je n'ai rien trouvé en cherchant avec "Lanham"... 
(le wall est bien de cet auteur?)

_edit : ça y est, je l'ai trouvé ici ... en cherchant dans le forum avec "nature"  _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Et voila  --> http://www.deviantart.com/view/10724625/


Merci.


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

Allez hop, un ptit desk pour fêter l'arrivée de Ridd, mon 15"  :


----------



## sekaijin (26 Septembre 2004)

Je me jette à l'eau





A+JYT


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Sympa mais à quand le passage à panther ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Septembre 2004)

Moi en ce moment


----------



## Serge 001 (26 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment


Super tes icônes ! Je peux te demander où tu as déniché celui pour les téléchargements ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Septembre 2004)

ICI


----------



## Serge 001 (26 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ICI


Wow, c'est rapide comme réponse !
Merci mille fois !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Septembre 2004)

de rien 2000 fois


----------



## Macounette (1 Octobre 2004)

et hop, le nouveau look de mon desktop ... 




clik 

- le fonds d'écran est une photo d'un ami : www.unepose.net
- le thème est Xi-FreshSnow M
- les icônes proviennent de chez iconfactory et de Rad.E8-Design. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Sympa, merci de réveiller le topic


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop, le nouveau look de mon desktop ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup  
Aussi zen que le précédent


----------



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2004)

Dirty

*Theme :* Chrome Milk by David mac request by me   
*Wall :* Dolphins by Hermik
*Icon :* Minium° and WOA
*Soft :* Shapshifter, Silk ( Handel Gothic Light ), Konfabulator.....

Ca fait pas mal aux yeux et ca couvre ( un peu ) mes soucis d'ecran


----------



## kitetrip (2 Octobre 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> Super tes icônes ! Je peux te demander où tu as déniché celui pour les téléchargements ?


Et pour tes contacts MSN, tu utilises koi ??


----------



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tes contacts MSN, tu utilises koi ??



C'est Adium


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Dirty
> 
> *Theme :* Chrome Milk by David mac request by me
> *Wall :* Dolphins by Hermik
> ...


Très joli 
 
Une question bête    Commen utilise-t-on les thémes ?


----------



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2004)

Avec Shapshifter que tu trouveras ici


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup
> Aussi zen que le précédent


Merci


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Dirty
> 
> *Theme :* Chrome Milk by David mac request by me
> *Wall :* Dolphins by Hermik
> ...


Superbe, AuGie, comme d'hab. 
Et désolée pour tes soucis d'écran  pixel mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Je suppose il a un powerbook


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

Aïe...


----------



## AuGie (3 Octobre 2004)

Non pas de pixel, c'est pire que ca : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76341


----------



## AuGie (8 Octobre 2004)

*Nouveau Candybar !!!!!!* : Il est làààààà

Une bombe atomique, je le test depuis plus d'1 heures, c'est une bombe, il permet la custo de toutes les appli, preferences panes et etc.... tout est regroupé. Il y a un onglet pour le system, un pour toutes vos appli et surtout un pour customiser l'applications elle meme    

Que du bonheur. En plus ce qui avait acheté la version precedente, on une reduc


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Ouais elle est géniale, c'est bien car la custo devient un peu morne ces temps ci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Smooth


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Smooth



sympa ton wallpaper, t'as une url où le trouver?


----------



## slainer68 (10 Octobre 2004)

Voilà un de mes screenshots préférés de MacOS X, que j'adore montrer aux windowsliens et linuxiens pour leur montrer de quoi Quartz est capable.

Notez les effets de transparences (windowshade X) et l'effet génie  !

http://www.slainerweb.net/screenshots/screen_fulltransparency.png


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Super joli 
Suite à ton post, je viens de voir que dans les préférences fenêtre on peut aussi paramétrer la fenêtre du Terminal pour qu'elle soit transparente, c'est génial  j'irai dormir moins bête ce soir ! :rose:


----------



## Serge 001 (10 Octobre 2004)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un de mes screenshots préférés de MacOS X, que j'adore montrer aux windowsliens et linuxiens pour leur montrer de quoi Quartz est capable.
> 
> Notez les effets de transparences (windowshade X) et l'effet génie  !
> 
> http://www.slainerweb.net/screenshots/screen_fulltransparency.png


Ton image (superbe) m'a donné l'idée de faire quelques captures d'écran avec  progression de la transparence d'une fenêtre, histoire de montrer à quelques potes PCistes (que j'essaie de convertir à la « bonne parole ») de quoi il s'agit.  Si ça peut semer quelques doutes dans leur esprit sur la qualité du système d'exploitation qu'ils utilisent, ce sera toujours un petit pas de fait


----------



## AuGie (11 Octobre 2004)

*Theme :* Chocolate Milk by Max Rudberg
*Icon :* WOA and Minium°
*Wall :* By cnminh





*Software :* Shapeshifter, Silk, Candybar 2.0.1, wclock.... 
*Font :* Handel Gothic Light


----------



## tedy (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Theme :* Aqua
> *Icônes :* Snow.E2
> *Desktop :* Sykronized


chez moi le deuxieme lien marche pas
je trouve pas les icones sur le site...
je sais je suis pas tres fort en abglais mais si on pouvais m'aider ce serait trop sympas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2004)

Un petit renseignement, SVP (je sais c'est pas l'endroit pour)
 J'arrive à ouvrir vos liens avec FireFox mais pas avec IE (fichier type MIME). Pourquoi. Merci


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Un petit renseignement, SVP (je sais c'est pas l'endroit pour)
> J'arrive à ouvrir vos liens avec FireFox mais pas avec IE (fichier type MIME). Pourquoi. Merci


 Bah, c'est du Micromou, hein ?  
 IE est une grosse m...
 En fait, il prend les liens pour des liens de téléchargement (pourquoi ? voir plus haut !   )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Superbe augie


----------



## AuGie (12 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Superbe augie



Merci mon ami


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> je trouve pas les icones sur le site...
> je sais je suis pas tres fort en abglais mais si on pouvais m'aider ce serait trop sympas




Voici la page téléchargement des icônes.


----------



## tedy (12 Octobre 2004)

merci woa c'est super sympas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Voici la page téléchargement des icônes.




et aussi http://alpesinfografik.chez.tiscali.fr/listeicons.html


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

AuGie, c'est quoi ton Dock ?


----------



## clampin (13 Octobre 2004)

Voici le desktop de mon imac G5....

Un clic sur l'image pour l'avoir en grand


----------



## tedy (14 Octobre 2004)

OK MERCI pour les liens mais vous auriez rieb de plus stilisé?
comme sur le bureau de *Dark Templar* dans l'esprit de son icone de telechargement?
je sais je suis chiant...

Mais je sais au combien vous etes gentils et je vous en remerci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Je mets ma main sur le coeur quand je vois le drapeau clampin


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *Theme :* Chocolate Milk by Max Rudberg
> *Icon :* WOA and Minium°
> *Wall :* By cnminh
> 
> ...


Splendide


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

New


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> New


Joli !  c'est quoi comme skin ?


----------



## Psygod (16 Octobre 2004)

^^


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

C'est AlienGUI mais il est jamais sorti


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2004)

Dommage car il est très joli.


----------



## Balooners (18 Octobre 2004)

Aller cela faisait assez longtemps que je n'avais pas mis de Desktop ici.
Alors voilà le mien.



​
Voilà voilà. Passez une bonne journée @+


----------



## AuGie (18 Octobre 2004)

*Theme *::. Milk by Max Rudberg .::
*Wallpaper *::. Chinese Tallow by clio .::
*Icons *::. Somatic°° by David Lanham .::
*Software *::. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator .::
*Menu Bar *::. Wclock and Butler .::

*It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlig*


----------



## Tangi (19 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous les connaisseurs, 

Vos messages contiennent généralement un lien vers une page web où l'on découvre vos desktops en taille réelle. Comment créer cette page web pour faire de même ?

Je vous remercie d'avance... (j'espère que j'ai été assez clair)...


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous les connaisseurs,
> 
> Vos messages contiennent généralement un lien vers une page web où l'on découvre vos desktops en taille réelle. Comment créer cette page web pour faire de même ?
> 
> Je vous remercie d'avance... (j'espère que j'ai été assez clair)...


 En fait, il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'une page web, mais seulement de l'image à taille réelle mise en ligne sur une page perso. 
 Donc ton lien doit se terminer par le nom de l'image avec l'extension, exemple :
http://tapagepersocheztonfai/images/tonbureau.jpg


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *Theme *::. Milk by Max Rudberg .::
> *Wallpaper *::. Chinese Tallow by clio .::
> *Icons *::. Somatic°° by David Lanham .::
> *Software *::. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator .::
> ...


Comme d'habitude Augie, splendide  
J'en profite pour les montrer aux copains PCistes, ils sont verts !


----------



## AuGie (19 Octobre 2004)

Merci goonie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Augie t'es un bon


----------



## Tangi (19 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'une page web, mais seulement de l'image à taille réelle mise en ligne sur une page perso.
> Donc ton lien doit se terminer par le nom de l'image avec l'extension, exemple :
> http://tapagepersocheztonfai/images/tonbureau.jpg



Ok, mais comment je crée une page perso ? Je suis chez Télé 2 mais il n'y a aucune information sur ce sujet sur leur site.


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais comment je crée une page perso ? Je suis chez Télé 2 mais il n'y a aucune information sur ce sujet sur leur site.


 Je ne connais pas télé2, je suis allé voir un peu sur leur site, apparemment, avec certaines offres il y a un espace perso de 10 Mo (seulement !)...
 Si c'est ton cas, lorsque tu t'identifies sur tele2, regarde s'il n'y a pas une rubrique "pages perso" et comment les activer...


----------



## Tangi (20 Octobre 2004)

Sur le site de Télé 2, je ne trouve aucune possibilité de m'identifier, mais admettons que ce ne soit pas possible avec Télé 2, qu'est ce qui faut que je fasse pour créer ma page perso ailleurs. Il faut que je crée un nouveau compte de messagerie ???? (et  si oui chez qui ???) ou...


P.S. A force de parler de ce sujet je ne suis pas sûr qu'il est encore sa place dans cette discussion, enfin bon !!!


----------



## AuGie (21 Octobre 2004)

*Dirty*

Theme .::. Ashen by Chris McElligott Original Work by Bant .::.
Wallpaper .::. Julie Wooh Gray by Rasmus Andersson .::.
Icons .::. Lutetium by esXXI and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne .::.
Software .::. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator .::.
Menu Bar .::. Wclock and Butler .::.

*It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight*


----------



## Cecondix (21 Octobre 2004)

et gagner beaucoup de place?
À trouver ici: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/winswitch.html


----------



## Serge 001 (21 Octobre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de Télé 2, je ne trouve aucune possibilité de m'identifier, mais admettons que ce ne soit pas possible avec Télé 2, qu'est ce qui faut que je fasse pour créer ma page perso ailleurs. Il faut que je crée un nouveau compte de messagerie ???? (et  si oui chez qui ???) ou...
> 
> 
> P.S. A force de parler de ce sujet je ne suis pas sûr qu'il est encore sa place dans cette discussion, enfin bon !!!


Chez Yahoo, tu ouvres un compte (gratuit) et l'on te donne accès à une page perso.

Volià le résultat :

Desktop

P.-S. Ce service est offert par Yahoo Canada. Pour Yahoo France, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Superbe Augie, Ashen est super


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2004)

Je suis loin d'être un maniaque de la customisation mais là je viens de trouver une belle peinture numérique alors voilà...

ICI.


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> *Dirty*
> 
> Theme .::. Ashen by Chris McElligott Original Work by Bant .::.
> Wallpaper .::. Julie Wooh Gray by Rasmus Andersson .::.
> ...


Augie   

Arrétes, les collègues sont  morts de jalousie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Augie
> 
> Arrétes, les collègues sont  morts de jalousie



tu peux dire à tes collègues que rien n'est perdu. Grâce à ce site , ils peuvent skinner la daube en aqua


----------



## AuGie (22 Octobre 2004)

Rien que pour MacGé, je vous montre les modifications actuelles de mon DT :





Le Theme est LutetiumGui beta ( not release ), le dock modifié ( icones et ... ) et la config Adium ( mod by me )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

La config d'adium elle se trouve ou ?


----------



## AuGie (22 Octobre 2004)

ben je l'ai fait moi meme cmove, j'ai juste modifier les bulles ( contenu du paquet et etc... ) a la place des rond de couleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Ben c'est que je vois tous les mondes avec la même config' c'est dans les beta d'adium ?


----------



## AuGie (22 Octobre 2004)

Heuuu...... pas du tout. 

Adium n'est plus en beta : http://adium.aybee.net/

Ensuite y'a un travail à faire sur tout le reste


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci


----------



## AuGie (22 Octobre 2004)

Mon dernier desk avant le release de Shapeshifter 2.0 :





Theme .::. Lutetium by esXXI not release .::.
Wallpaper .::. By Adam betts .::.
Icons .::. Puft by David Lanham and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne .::.
Software .::. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me .::.
Menu Bar .::. Wclock and Butler .::.

*It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight*


----------



## G3ck0 (23 Octobre 2004)

Ca fait quelques temps que je regarde ce fil, et j'admire tout particulierement

AuGie

C'est tout a fait le genre de trucs dont j'ai toujours réver sous XP sic.....

Enfin, bientot mon iBook, alors je viendrais vous voir pour faire comme vous :

Simple, joli, amical, lumineux


----------



## AuGie (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci G3ck0, quand tu auras ton ibook n'hesite pas à demander des conseils


----------



## fubiz (23 Octobre 2004)

Pareil pour moi AuGie, j'ai vu ta page "My Desktops Mac OS X" et c'est superbe !
Dès que je recois mon iBook 12' je te demande des conseils pour les skins, fonds, icones etc ...


----------



## AuGie (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup   On voit surtout une grosse difference et progression de mes desks. Le dernier est un nouveau cap je pense


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Oui tu entres dans l'ère post modern, je pense qu'on peut assimiler à une sorte du retour de nos racines artistiques ...


----------



## skylight (23 Octobre 2004)

Voici mon desktop 









Thème : SmoothStripes 4.1.1 (Tiger)
Wallpaper : macthinkada tropical
icon : smoothicons 9 et 7


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Sublime, vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

CrystalMilk


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> CrystalMilk


T'as une masse de themes !
Tu les trouves où à part resexellence et xicons?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Ben un peu partout mais surtout sur les forums de macnn et macthemes.net


----------



## skylight (24 Octobre 2004)

quelqu'un a une idée pour changer les icones de excel 2004 et word 2004 ? car candybar ne les liste pas dans "applications", et le drag and drop de l'appli, il dit "impossible d'ouvrir les applications non packagées"... bref j'peux pas le changer, et ils sont laids


----------



## AuGie (24 Octobre 2004)

Je dis Pixadex avec Quickdrop


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Ouais ou manuellement mais lent et chiant


----------



## KlowbA (24 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sweetie


C'est quoi ta resolution ????!!


----------



## skylight (24 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ou manuellement mais lent et chiant




c'est a dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

1680x1050


----------



## ice (25 Octobre 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> Chez Yahoo, tu ouvres un compte (gratuit) et l'on te donne accès à une page perso.
> 
> Volià le résultat :
> 
> ...


 Comment fais-tu pour créer une page perso sur yahoo?


----------



## Serge 001 (25 Octobre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais-tu pour créer une page perso sur yahoo?



Sur la page d'accueil de Yahoo Canada, dans le menu « communiquer » se trouve une option qui se nomme _GeoCities_ (absente de ce même menu sur la page de Yahoo France) qui t'amène là. Une fois rendu, tu y trouveras tous les détails en cliquant sur « Créez votre site web ! ».


----------



## ice (25 Octobre 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la page d'accueil de Yahoo Canada, dans le menu « communiquer » se trouve une option qui se nomme _GeoCities_ (absente de ce même menu sur la page de Yahoo France) qui t'amène là. Une fois rendu, tu y trouveras tous les détails en cliquant sur « Créez votre site web ! ».


 Merci beaucoup Serge 001


----------



## ice (25 Octobre 2004)

Et bien, voici mon desktop je sais qu'il n'est pas génial, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le rendre plus beau.


----------



## Serge 001 (26 Octobre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, voici mon desktop je sais qu'il n'est pas génial, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le rendre plus beau.


Très Halloweenien ! C'est de circonstance !  

Si t'es pas vraiment satisfait de ton desktop, je te suggère d'aller faire un tour du côté d'Unsanity où tu trouveras ShapeShifter ($) qui permet de changer l'esthétique du système en un clin d'oeil (si je ne m'abuse, la version 2 devrait être dispo demain), ClearDock (gratuit) qui offre des options intéressantes pour configurer l'apparence du Dock et WindowShade X ($) qu propose, entre autres fonctions, la possibilité d' augmenter ou de  réduire les effets d'ombre. 

Chez Iconfactory, CandyBar ($) permet de transformer les icônes, incluant celles de la Corbeille et du Finder dans le Dock.

Bon shopping !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

ShapeShifter 2 sort aujourd'hui


----------



## nikolo (26 Octobre 2004)

pas encore dispo chez insanity


----------



## ice (26 Octobre 2004)

Et n'y aurait-il pas d'autres softs, qui soit gratuits et qui me permettent de personnaliser et rendre plus beau mon ordinateur?


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2004)

Mon dernier-dernier desk avant le release de Shapeshifter 2.0  :





Theme .::. TiSkin by xanthic .::.
Wallpaper .::. TiSkin by xanthic .::.
Icons .::. TiSkin by xanthic .::.
Software .::. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Apparence Ifmy  ).::.
Menu Bar .::. Wclock and Butler .::.

*It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Et n'y aurait-il pas d'autres softs, qui soit gratuits et qui me permettent de personnaliser et rendre plus beau mon ordinateur?


Faut un peu chercher l'ami


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier-dernier desk avant le release de Shapeshifter 2.0  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je cherche a faire apparaitre la date a coté de l'heure mais pas moyen
tu peux me donner le mode d'emploi?

merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier-dernier desk avant le release de Shapeshifter 2.0  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste comme sa, c'est toi seph ?non?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je cherche a faire apparaitre la date a coté de l'heure mais pas moyen
> tu peux me donner le mode d'emploi?
> 
> merci



Il te faut menu calendar clock


----------



## OBi1 (26 Octobre 2004)

Augie,  avec quoi tu fais apparaître l'illustration du titre qui tourne sous iTunes ? Konfabulator ?

 EDIT : désolé ce post arrive longtemps après le post concerné... J4espère que tu vois à quoi je fais référence...


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2004)

> moi je cherche a faire apparaitre la date a coté de l'heure mais pas moyen
> tu peux me donner le mode d'emploi?



Wclock est un petit shareware qui fait ca, c'est celui que j'utilise   



> uste comme sa, c'est toi seph ?non?



Non,desolé  :rose: C'est un ami mas c'est pas moi



> Augie, avec quoi tu fais apparaître l'illustration du titre qui tourne sous iTunes ? Konfabulator ?
> 
> EDIT : désolé ce post arrive longtemps après le post concerné... J4espère que tu vois à quoi je fais référence...



Avec Konfabulator et les widgets : Sptunik et Itunes display que j'ai un peu modifié pour qu'il aiile ensemble


----------



## OBi1 (26 Octobre 2004)

ok, merci de l'info !
Je crois que je vais me l'acheter Konfabulator... Ca en vaut la peine !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Non,desolé  :rose: C'est un ami mas c'est pas moi



Ah, tes desktops me rapelaient les siens 
En tout cas toujours très bien 

Pourtant vous avez sa "It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight" en commun  :hein:


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2004)

Oui mais lui c'est NOT Handel Gothic light


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui c'est NOT Handel Gothic light



Awoui j'avais pas vu la nuance  :hein: 
Bon je me tais sinon on va dire que je flood  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

merci a tous      

j'ai pu mettre avec  Wclock  "26 octobre 2004 18:55" mais pas moyen de mettre mardi   

je peux avoir encore un petit aide? 


merci   


ps : j'ai decoché l'option  afficher date et heure dans preference systeme sinon j'avais en double l'heure , est que c'est bien?


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2004)

Oui il faut decocher mais pour Mardi cherche bien, moi j'ai l'avant derniere selection


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut decocher mais pour Mardi cherche bien, moi j'ai l'avant derniere selection



oui , j'ai esssayé de selectionner mardi en anglais et voila , il s'est converti en francais tout seul    

merci beaucoup  :love:  :love:


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2004)

*Shapeshifter 2.0 :*





Dirty

Theme .::. Somatic by david lanham .::.
Wallpaper .::. Red by david lanham .::.
Icons .::. Somatic & Puft by David Lanham .::.
Software .::. Shapeshifter 2.0, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me .::.
Menu Bar .::. Wclock and Butler .::.

*It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight*


----------



## fubiz (26 Octobre 2004)

De plus en plus beau !!!


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2004)

AuGie :  comme d'hab, chacun de tes desktops est un véritable chef-d'oeuvre. Bravo


----------



## ice (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de changer mes icônes avec Candy Bar, mais le problème c'est que dans le dock, les icônes sont toujours les même qu'avant, que dois-je faire pour que les icônes du dock changes aussi?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

Chez moi avec le nouveau shapeshifter



 

Cliquez sur l'image 

PS : dommage que shape 2 empeche candybar de se lancer
PS2 : Tu dois relancer le dock ice


----------



## fubiz (26 Octobre 2004)

Vous l'avez payé le shapeshifter ? 
Dj_Fox il est sublime et terrifiant aussi !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2004)

fubiz a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez payé le shapeshifter ?
> Dj_Fox il est sublime et terrifiant aussi !



TU as droit a 15 jours d'essai apres tu paye


----------



## fubiz (27 Octobre 2004)

Et toi tu es dans tes droits d'essai ou tu l'as acheter ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2004)

droit d'essai


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> droit d'essai


 cesse de mettre des  partout vilain petit canard, c'est normal d'etre dans ses droit d'essai pour un programme qui est sorti hier, tout comme il est normal de payer pour un soft qu'on utilise regulierement 

 mais legerement  quand même


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cesse de mettre des  partout vilain petit canard, c'est normal d'etre dans ses droit d'essai pour un programme qui est sorti hier, tout comme il est normal de payer pour un soft qu'on utilise regulierement
> 
> mais legerement  quand même



J'aime bien siffloté c'est autorisé non? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi avec le nouveau shapeshifter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec la 2.0.1 tout marche correctement


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Avec la 2.0.1 tout marche correctement


J'ai la 2.0 tout court je vais dl celle dont tu parles


----------



## kabutop (27 Octobre 2004)

Yo,
Une question pour "AuGie" (ou celui qui sait) :
- Tu l'a trouvé ou la police HandelGotDlight ? J'ai cherché sur les sites de fonts, j'ai pas trouvé.

Merci, et bravo pour vos themes !


----------



## AuGie (27 Octobre 2004)

Dans un vieux pack sur customize.org


----------



## Serge 001 (28 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez noté, mais avec cette nouvelle version, ShapeShifter vient de réclamer une partie de l'espace occupé par  CandyBar. Configuration moins précise des icônes, mais ce n'est qu'un début. Que réserve la suite ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

On ira surement dans un tout en un complet


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Avec la 2.0.1 tout marche correctement


 Où la trouve t-on ? 

 Depuis la màj d'iTunes, Le thème installé par ShapeShifter ne fonctionne pas dans le Finder !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2004)

Icônes: Téléchargez le set.

Wallpaper trouvé sur DeviantArt.com mais il n'est plus en ligne, contactez moi si vous le voulez. 

Thème:  Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg.

Barre des menus :  Bytecontroller, Shortlinker, Menu calendar clock.

Silk: Font Handel Gothic => merci Augie


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Octobre 2004)

Je souhaiterais avoir cette police, si Augie ou Woa pouvais m'aider sa serait sympa


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Où la trouve t-on ?
> 
> Depuis la màj d'iTunes, Le thème installé par ShapeShifter ne fonctionne pas dans le Finder !


Sur iconfactory


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

System 1


----------



## kapov (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bravo pour vos desktop !

Je ferais bien pareil mais je suis plutot.. polio, je comprends pas comment faire. 
J'ai une image jpeg.... mais après? 

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bravo pour vos desktop !
> 
> Je ferais bien pareil mais je suis plutot.. polio, je comprends pas comment faire.
> J'ai une image jpeg.... mais après?
> ...



moi j'ai fait comme cela mais je suis pas une pro

pomme  ->preference systeme->bureau/economiseur ecran ->
dans le menu a gauche : choisir un dossier....j'ai cherché mon image sur le dd et voila tu choisi entre occuper tout l'ecran ou autre


----------



## kapov (28 Octobre 2004)

merci, merci... 

mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est comment vous montrer mon bureau: 
j'ai fait une capture d'image, convertie en jpeg.... je dois faire quoi apres?


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sur iconfactory


 Merci !


----------



## Serge 001 (28 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> On ira surement dans un tout en un complet


À n'en pas douter, mais je suis surttout curieux de voir comment vont réagir les développeurs de CandyBar pour qui la barre (  ) vient d'être levée un peu plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Oh quand même candybar avec sa méthode de remplacement des icones des applications et pouvoir changer celle des packages passe pour moi largement devant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> merci, merci...
> 
> mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est comment vous montrer mon bureau:
> j'ai fait une capture d'image, convertie en jpeg.... je dois faire quoi apres?



tu  reduit ton image avec smallimage ou autre logiciel, et tu le mes en pieces jointes dans ton message......sinon tu l'affiche dans une page perso si tu en a une et tu donne le lien


----------



## kapov (28 Octobre 2004)

comme ca, ca marche?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Octobre 2004)

sa bouzille toute la mise en page mais sa marche  :rateau:


----------



## kapov (29 Octobre 2004)

aie aie aie 


vraiment désolé.....

je peux ratrapper ma boulette?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> aie aie aie
> 
> 
> vraiment désolé.....
> ...




oui ,utilise smallimage et reduit ton image en terme de grandeur


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2004)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> aie aie aie
> 
> 
> vraiment désolé.....
> ...


  Là, non, tu ne peux plus rien faire, le délai de 3h pour l'édition de ton message est passé...
 A l'avenir, si tu disposes d'un espace web (chez ton f.a.i. par exemple), tu peux mettre ton image en ligne, ensuite, tu donnes le lien dans ton message, c'est le plus simple.


----------



## kapov (29 Octobre 2004)

ok merci ....


vous etes cool de pas m'avoir taillé en pieces


----------



## kitetrip (29 Octobre 2004)

Et où as-tu trouvé ce superbe fond d'écran ?


----------



## AuGie (29 Octobre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
*Wallpaper :.* Horizon by duckfarm...  
*Icons :.* Somatic by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Fusion )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## kapov (29 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et où as-tu trouvé ce superbe fond d'écran ?




Tu le trouveras à cette adresse : 
http://www.resexcellence.com/archive_desktops_01/mac_21.shtml


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
> *Wallpaper :.* Horizon by duckfarm...
> *Icons :.* Somatic by David Lanham...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Fusion )...
> ...


 AuGie :    ces bleus.... j'adore ! :love:
   Tu m'impressionnes de plus en plus :love:  

 Question, la police, tu la trouves où ? si je fais un google avec je tombe sur... un de tes messages sur un autre forum


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Augie subliùe


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Octobre 2004)

Aujourd'hui  c'est vendredi



 


Merci Augie pour la police


----------



## Ifmy (29 Octobre 2004)

Yop là


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Bienvenue et sublime desktop


----------



## Ifmy (29 Octobre 2004)

Ca fesait un baye Cmove  merci


----------



## Dedalus (30 Octobre 2004)

Ce n'est pas très nouveau mais j'aime bien de temps en temps    
monBureauDuJour


----------



## Serge 001 (30 Octobre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yop là


Très beau ! On peut savoir de qui sont le thème et les icônes ?


----------



## Ifmy (30 Octobre 2004)

Les icônes sont de moi, le wall aussi (pas grand mérite ça ma pris 2 sc) et le thème (label'O'S) est de  swizcore Studio
voilas


----------



## Serge 001 (30 Octobre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Les icônes sont de moi, le wall aussi (pas grand mérite ça ma pris 2 sc) et le thème (label'O'S) est de  swizcore Studio
> voilas


Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## ice (30 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai réalisé un petit site ( pas très beau mais pour un site fais en 1h, c'est quand même pas mal ) où j'ai mis quelques fonds d'écran ou wallpapers si vous préférez, vous pouvez y faire un petit tour si vous le souhaitez. Pour l'instant il n'y a pas beaucoup de fonds d'écran mais j'en rajouterai plus.
Une petite question mise à part, pour ceux qui connaîtrons par tout hasard N-VU je voudrais savoir, comment faire pour mettre une image de fonds à mon site, voilà. À bientôt.
En fait j'allais oublier de vous donner l'adresse du site. Il se trouve ici .


----------



## Ifmy (30 Octobre 2004)

Yop là in same concept


----------



## House M.D. (30 Octobre 2004)

Une petite question de newbie de la bidouille de desk... Où trouver un remplacement noir, si possible en alu brossé noir, pour la barre de menus et les fenetres du finder, et surtout est-ce que ça consomme pas trop de ressources et ne déstabilise pas le système (j'ai pas envie de mettre à genoux mon 12" )


----------



## Serge 001 (30 Octobre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yop là in same concept


Superbe !


----------



## Ifmy (30 Octobre 2004)

Merci 

pour les themes c'est http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Octobre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question de newbie de la bidouille de desk... Où trouver un remplacement noir, si possible en alu brossé noir, pour la barre de menus et les fenetres du finder, et surtout est-ce que ça consomme pas trop de ressources et ne déstabilise pas le système (j'ai pas envie de mettre à genoux mon 12" )



Naru je croyais que tu voulais pas de sa  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (30 Octobre 2004)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> Tu le trouveras à cette adresse :
> http://www.resexcellence.com/archive_desktops_01/mac_21.shtml



Euh, les fonds d'écran à la gloire des boys de l'US ARmy en Irak (série Think Freedom), c'est pas vraiment mon truc...



			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question de newbie de la bidouille de desk... Où trouver un remplacement noir, si possible en alu brossé noir, pour la barre de menus et les fenetres du finder, et surtout est-ce que ça consomme pas trop de ressources et ne déstabilise pas le système (j'ai pas envie de mettre à genoux mon 12" )




Il suffit de cliquer sur le petit rectangle allongé qui se trouve tout en haut à droite de toutes les fenêtres et ça passe automatiquement du look PAnther blanc au look acier brossé : l'intérêt ne se situe pas sur le plan esthétique (enfin, là c'est subjectif  ) mais le look acier permet surtout d'avoir des outils, des applis et des dossiers dans la barre des menus. C'est plus pratique à bien des égards que la barre latérale : par exemple dans toutes les fenêtres de l'appli Aperçu, ça permet de placer le petit triangle lire qui active ou désactive les animations... entre autres. La barre supérieure joue donc le rôle de lanceur pour toute icône placée dessus


----------



## kapov (30 Octobre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Euh, les fonds d'écran à la gloire des boys de l'US ARmy en Irak (série Think Freedom), c'est pas vraiment mon truc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ifmy (31 Octobre 2004)

Et si ca m'est destiné bein t'es à coté de la plaque? quoi que peut etre pas destiné (me suis dit ca à cause du vert et noir)


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de cliquer sur le petit rectangle allongé qui se trouve tout en haut à droite de toutes les fenêtres et ça passe automatiquement du look PAnther blanc au look acier brossé : l'intérêt ne se situe pas sur le plan esthétique (enfin, là c'est subjectif  ) mais le look acier permet surtout d'avoir des outils, des applis et des dossiers dans la barre des menus. C'est plus pratique à bien des égards que la barre latérale : par exemple dans toutes les fenêtres de l'appli Aperçu, ça permet de placer le petit triangle lire qui active ou désactive les animations... entre autres. La barre supérieure joue donc le rôle de lanceur pour toute icône placée dessus


Petite question idiote :rose: mais cela ne fonctionne que lorsqu'on n'a pas de skin activé (avec Shapeshifter par exemple) ou bien ?


----------



## Ifmy (31 Octobre 2004)

non ça marche tout le temps  ce n'est que 2 mode diffèrent de fenêtre dont l'un d'eux ce comportant plus comme un navigateur


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> non ça marche tout le temps  ce n'est que 2 mode diffèrent de fenêtre dont l'un d'eux ce comportant plus comme un navigateur


Ah, ok. ça je l'avais remarqué.
En fait y'a rien à voir entre "Panther blanc" et "alu", c'est juste le mode de fenêtre qui change....

Merci Ifmy


----------



## ice (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ok. ça je l'avais remarqué.
> En fait y'a rien à voir entre "Panther blanc" et "alu", c'est juste le mode de fenêtre qui change....
> 
> Merci Ifmy


 Il disait que c'était "panther blanc" et "alu" parce que quand tu fais ce changement de fenêtre, la couleur de la fenêtre change aussi.


----------



## AuGie (31 Octobre 2004)

J'ai terminé ma custo Full-Somatic avec le dock, les appli, les ressources des appli et etc... C'est réposant pour les yeux et ca me plait bien  





_*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
*Wallpaper :.* Sleep by David Lanham...
*Icons :.* Somatic, Puft, Rbo, Eat Me by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.71 mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Quelle usine


----------



## wappo (31 Octobre 2004)

Super joli, chapeau


----------



## G3ck0 (31 Octobre 2004)

Encore une fois super joli 
C'est clair, rien a redire


----------



## Serge 001 (31 Octobre 2004)

J'ai fouillé un peu partout, sans succès,  pour esssayer de trouver un guikit  qui pourrait présenter une barre de menu transparente. Quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ?


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Black & White 

variation sur un thème connu...

- font : HandelDLight (merci AuGie) (avec Silk)
- icons : SnowE2
- wallpaper : adapté d'une photo by e.l.m. 

sinon j'aime bien customizer les fontes mais personnellement je trouve ça plus lisible avec une fonte de base  mais j'estime que j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre côté customisation...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben en fait, il faut tout simplement le temps de s'habituer à la police


----------



## AuGie (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mais j'estime que j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre côté customisation...



Mais non mais non


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non


Merci :rose:
d'ailleurs j'ai encore fait une petite modif' : j'ai changé le skin. Il s'agit de Chocolate Chrome Milk by Max Rudberg.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Novembre 2004)

Peut-être que vous connaissez déjà mais, à tout hasard :
http://www.blueskyheart.com/     Des fonds d'écrans magnifiques.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Psychosomatic


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un petit problème, les polices apparaissent comme "décallé" à certains endroits bien que la taille soit bonne..

Aidez moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Si tu veux, tu peux exclure des applications.


----------



## Ifmy (1 Novembre 2004)

Allez hop avant même son apparition sur adiumXtras 

Aquasilver Adium Icon

je vais attendre un peu pour la version shadow


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop avant même son apparition sur adiumXtras
> 
> Aquasilver Adium Icon
> 
> je vais attendre un peu pour la version shadow


J'adore, cependant l'alerte j'aurais pas vu sa comme ca


----------



## Ifmy (1 Novembre 2004)

Merci  je verais à ce moment là en fonction de la demande à faire le batement d'ailes (tu parle de ca je suppose) que tu te preferes au lignotement.

C'etait pour finir de trancher avec le coté bené de l'orginal en plus du regarde que j'ai fais plus "agressif"


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Merci  je verais à ce moment là en fonction de la demande à faire le batement d'ailes (tu parle de ca je suppose) que tu te preferes au lignotement.
> 
> C'etait pour finir de trancher avec le coté bené de l'orginal en plus du regarde que j'ai fais plus "agressif"



Je pensais plutot à un changement de couleur genre
bleu>blanc
blanc>bleu 
Si tu as 5 min essaie voir sa peut être mignon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

C'est sympa de venir faire partager ton travail


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Psychosomatic


Superbe !  c'est quoi le skin ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

Le vert c'est beau


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !  c'est quoi le skin ?


Somatic


----------



## Kirika Yuumura (2 Novembre 2004)

L'écran de mon 12", Beretta :





Image cliquable


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

Kirika Yuumura a dit:
			
		

> L'écran de mon 12", Beretta :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolie kirika  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

La même pensée pour moi


----------



## Ifmy (2 Novembre 2004)

yop là 
AquasilverShadow Adium Icon


----------



## House M.D. (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Jolie kirika  :love:


  Oui mais dangereuse... n'oubliez pas que c'est une tueuse à gages...


----------



## Ifmy (3 Novembre 2004)

Yop là  



Si vous avez + de 16 cliquez sur le coeur sinon cliquez là


----------



## sbultez (3 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yop là
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous avez + de 16 cliquez sur le coeur sinon cliquez là


 pas mal la photo et le theme


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yop là
> >>Snip<<
> Si vous avez + de 16 cliquez sur le coeur sinon cliquez là



Cette chose plairait a la moquette  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (4 Novembre 2004)

Salut, 

Voilà le mien. Je n'ai malheureusement qu'un écran 15'. J'ai une petite question au passage, j'avais trouvé un superbe icone qui représentait une paire de ciseaux pour remplacer l'icone de l'application "Capture", mais je l'ai perdu à l'occasion de mon passage récent à Panther . L'icone faisait patie d'un paquet qui comprenait des crayons, pot de colle, ... plus vrais que nature. Je lance donc un appelle à tous les tripatouilleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Un ptit tour sur xicons ?


----------



## Tangi (5 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit tour sur xicons ?



J'ai déjà essayé, le seul espoir que j'ai c'est de tomber dessus par hasard ou alors de trouver quelqu'un qui aurait un truc de ce genre. C'est pas très grave c'est juste dommage, je l'aimais bien ce petit icone. J'ai aussi essayé sur ResExcellence, mais j'ai pas trouvé, je me demande bien où j'avais pu le choper . Merci quand même...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà essayé, le seul espoir que j'ai c'est de tomber dessus par hasard ou alors de trouver quelqu'un qui aurait un truc de ce genre. C'est pas très grave c'est juste dommage, je l'aimais bien ce petit icone. J'ai aussi essayé sur ResExcellence, mais j'ai pas trouvé, je me demande bien où j'avais pu le choper . Merci quand même...



t'as essayer icon factory?


----------



## Tangi (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayer icon factory?



Ouais j'ai aussi essayé the Iconfactory, je ne sais vraiment pas où j'ai pu le choper ce foutu icone, c'était l'icone d'une paire de ciseaux plus vraie que nature toute en inox avec des jeux de transparence, c'était très épuré, très sympa. Mais tant pis, je vais me résilier, par contre si quelqu'un tombait dessus qu'il me prévienne...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

On n'y manquera pas mais moi j'ai une collection de 17000 icones donc j'ai du boulot


----------



## AuGie (5 Novembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
*Wallpaper :.* Grass by duckfarm...  
*Icons :.* Somatic, Puft, Rbo... by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Macounette )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
> *Wallpaper :.* Grass by duckfarm...
> *Icons :.* Somatic, Puft, Rbo... by David Lanham...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Macounette )...
> ...



Sympa ton wall !!

Je suis sur ce screen  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est ... vert


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
> *Wallpaper :.* Grass by duckfarm...
> *Icons :.* Somatic, Puft, Rbo... by David Lanham...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Macounette )...
> ...


  
je comprends maintenant le coup de la "photo" :rose: :love:  
Bravo AuGie  du grand, grand art, comme d'habitude :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est ... vert



le vert c'est beau   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour contrer Augie 



 

C'est un thème c'est pas Tiger (je dis sa au cas ou on sait jamais hein )


----------



## pixelemon (5 Novembre 2004)

le soir pour bien voir briller le clavier...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

SYmpa le wall.


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà essayé, le seul espoir que j'ai c'est de tomber dessus par hasard ou alors de trouver quelqu'un qui aurait un truc de ce genre. C'est pas très grave c'est juste dommage, je l'aimais bien ce petit icone. J'ai aussi essayé sur ResExcellence, mais j'ai pas trouvé, je me demande bien où j'avais pu le choper . Merci quand même...



essaie ici


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai appris pleins de choses ce soir avec cette discussion, mais je ne sais toujours pas s'il est possible de fabriquer ses propres icones ou fond d'ecran. Si oui ou puis je trouver des infos, quel est le format d'une iconne  ? 
Merci
dendrimere


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

Wallpaper: deviantART- The Tower of Babel by ~paikan07 

Thème: Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg.

Barre des menus:  Bytecontroller, Shortlinker, Menu calendar clock, Silk.


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

Joli  bravo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

merci macounette


----------



## Serge 001 (6 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper: deviantART- The Tower of Babel by ~paikan07
> 
> Thème: Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg.
> 
> Barre des menus:  Bytecontroller, Shortlinker, Menu calendar clock, Silk.


Spectatulaire !


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Pour contrer Augie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhaaa lovely  j'adore ! 
Je travaille actuellement sur un look "somatic" très bleu et ce fondéc est... parfait 
Dis, DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD, tu l'as d'où ?


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien. Je n'ai malheureusement qu'un écran 15'. J'ai une petite question au passage, j'avais trouvé un superbe icone qui représentait une paire de ciseaux pour remplacer l'icone de l'application "Capture", mais je l'ai perdu à l'occasion de mon passage récent à Panther . L'icone faisait patie d'un paquet qui comprenait des crayons, pot de colle, ... plus vrais que nature. Je lance donc un appelle à tous les tripatouilleurs...


J'ai un set qui s'appelle "Desktop". Mais je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé... 
Est-ce ce ciseau ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa lovely  j'adore !
> Je travaille actuellement sur un look "somatic" très bleu et ce fondéc est... parfait
> Dis, DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD, tu l'as d'où ?


Merci!
Je l'ai auss trouvéi sur duckfarm


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Merci!
> Je l'ai auss trouvéi sur duckfarm



Excellent ce site       merciiiiii :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

Je suis tombé par hasard sur un fond d'écran qui ma super plu alors je l'ai dl et voilà ce que sa donne avec un petit milk et un petit mod adium transparent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est un wall de digitaljames


----------



## G3ck0 (7 Novembre 2004)

Je trouve que ce site Duckfarm est vraiment, mais alors vraiment bon, même si le choix est limité, ce qu'il y a dedans est vraiment super
Tout a fait ce que je cherhce

me reste plus qu'a recevoir mon iBook, à installer le theme milk, et ce sera vraiemtn bien
(icones et Ecran de fonds choisis sous XP)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un wall de digitaljames



Vi en effet


----------



## Tangi (8 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un set qui s'appelle "Desktop". Mais je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé...
> Est-ce ce ciseau ?



C'est exactement ça, c'est cette paire de ciseaux... Ya pas un moyen que je l'a récupère, parce que là si j'enregistre l'image sous un dossier j'enregistre aussi le fond blanc et c'est pas terrible. Si tu m'envoies un message privé avec ce paquet d'icones en pièce jointe c'est possible ???


----------



## Tangi (8 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper: deviantART- The Tower of Babel by ~paikan07
> 
> Thème: Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg.
> 
> Barre des menus:  Bytecontroller, Shortlinker, Menu calendar clock, Silk.



Magnifique, tellement chouette que j'ai le même fond d'écran maintenant...


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Novembre 2004)

Voil&#224; le mien...

[...]
http://aurelien.chouard.free.fr/monscreenshot.jpg


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça, c'est cette paire de ciseaux... Ya pas un moyen que je l'a récupère, parce que là si j'enregistre l'image sous un dossier j'enregistre aussi le fond blanc et c'est pas terrible. Si tu m'envoies un message privé avec ce paquet d'icones en pièce jointe c'est possible ???


Je ne peux pas joindre des pièces jointes aux MP...  le mieux c'est que tu m'en envoies un, de MP, avec ton adresse mail. 
J'ai pu exporter toute la collection depuis Pixadex  elle n'attend plus que ton mail


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Novembre 2004)

Voil&#224; le mien...

[...]

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

Th&#232;me: Mac OS X 10.4
Icones: tiSkin
Wallpapaer: resexcellence
Dockyard, Proteus, WinSwitch, etc...


PS: j'avais oubli&#233; les d&#233;tails alors j'ai repost&#233;... d&#233;sol&#233;... je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai pas pu modofier mon post...?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien...
> 
> 
> PS: j'avais oublié les détails alors j'ai reposté... désolé... je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai pas pu modofier mon post...?



la période d'édition est dépassé


----------



## Ifmy (9 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; le mien...
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



moi ce que j'en pense c'est que tu te fout de la? du monde 
la fen&#234;tre de proteus t'a trahi?


----------



## Serge 001 (9 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que j'en pense c'est que tu te fout de la? du monde
> la fenêtre de proteus t'a trahi?


Une explication serait de mise pour les nons-initiés !


----------



## Ifmy (9 Novembre 2004)

Disons simplment que le theme porte bien son nom?


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

mon bureau, donc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Sympa


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Novembre 2004)

Wouah , c'est beau: moi qui vais switcher (vivement mon naibook): j'ai une question: la calendrier le bureau l'heure et tout, c'est avec OsX d'office ou avec un soft? Car ça ressemble au dashboard de Tiger non? En tout cas, un bureau comme ça, ça me botte: c'est VRAIMENT un BUREAU!!!


----------



## goonie (10 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Wouah , c'est beau: moi qui vais switcher (vivement mon naibook): j'ai une question: la calendrier le bureau l'heure et tout, c'est avec OsX d'office ou avec un soft? Car ça ressemble au dashboard de Tiger non? En tout cas, un bureau comme ça, ça me botte: c'est VRAIMENT un BUREAU!!!


Bonjour,
Il s'agit d'une application : KONFUBULATOR à laquelle on affecte des widgets.
C'est le principe qui a été repris pour Dashboard


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Novembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Il s'agit d'une application : KONFUBULATOR à laquelle on affecte des widgets.
> C'est le principe qui a été repris pour Dashboard


Merci, je viens de voir ça


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Novembre 2004)

Serge 001 a dit:
			
		

> Une explication serait de mise pour les nons-initiés !



Pour moi aussi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mon bureau, donc



       :love:


----------



## Macounette (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mon bureau, donc


 Pas mal pour un poisson rouge en chlapettes    :love:


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (11 Novembre 2004)

Voilà le mien

Et je risque de rechanger ça demain ou après-demain, le wall que j'ai fais avant est sympa mais je l'ai un peu bâclé sur la fin (voir les finitions générales) 
J'men ferais un consacré à Eyes Wide shut...

sinon pour la custo j'ai pas beaucoup touché, le changeur de thème change le thème que quand on a le finder (c'est a dire que quand on change de prog ben l'affichage redeviens normal, ça m'énèrve)

M'enfin j'ai encore pas mal de truc à découvrir (j'ai fais joujou avec les icônes y a 2 semaines, tout remis en ordre depuis...)


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2004)

merci, pour le même en differentes couleurs, c'est  là   

  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (11 Novembre 2004)

Rupert Pupkin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien
> 
> Vive Barry Lyndon !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci, pour le même en differentes couleurs, c'est  là
> 
> :rateau:



Je vais en prendre un bleux et le orange :d


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (11 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Rupert Pupkin a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





l'epilogue est à en chialer.

EDIT: 

J'oubliais, voilà une nouvelle version plus custo

Theme : Milk
Wall : by me
Icons : iBook inspired vol 3, World of Aqua 2 Drives, Puft System
Progs : Konfab, Shapeshifter, wclock, candybar


----------



## sbultez (11 Novembre 2004)

Rupert Pupkin a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais, voilà une nouvelle version plus custo
> 
> Theme : Milk
> Wall : by me
> ...


 salut, 
 bravo pour otn bureau, j'aime bien !

 j'ai une question : comment affiches tu le taux de up/down dans la barfre de menu ?

 merci
 s bultez


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2004)

MenuMeters : MenuMeters 1.1.1


----------



## Dedalus (11 Novembre 2004)

C'est MenuMeters qui fait ça (et d'autres choses encore), vite indispensable.

http://www.ragingmenace.com/


----------



## sbultez (11 Novembre 2004)

merci pour l'info 
je n'avais pris que le driver pour touchpad sur le site, je n'avais pas vu ce soft


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

savez vous ou je peut trouver une sote de plugin qui me dit qu'el temp fait il a paris par example placer sur le bureau ? 

ainsi qu'une gestion de mes contacts msn genre en transparence sur mon fond d'écrans 

je vous remerci par avance car j'essais un peu tout ce qui traine et euh g un peu peur de pourrir ma mchine a intsaller n'improrte quoi


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Novembre 2004)

Hello.

J'aurais une petite question 

J'ai installé ShapeShifter. J'applique le set d'icônes "Somatic System" à l'aide de ce dernier.
Les icônes changent, c'est encore plus beau (switcher récent :love. Petit problème: l'icône de mon disque dur interne ne change pas. Pourquoi ? Il y a bien une icône "Internal" dans mon set 

Merci de bien vouloir éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Serge 001 (12 Novembre 2004)

kortex a dit:
			
		

> savez vous ou je peut trouver une sote de plugin qui me dit qu'el temp fait il a paris par example placer sur le bureau ?
> 
> ainsi qu'une gestion de mes contacts msn genre en transparence sur mon fond d'écrans
> 
> je vous remerci par avance car j'essais un peu tout ce qui traine et euh g un peu peur de pourrir ma mchine a intsaller n'improrte quoi


 Konfabulator (shareware) offre tout ça. De plus, pour la météo, j'aiime bien Meteorologist (gratuit) qui s'affiche dans la barre de menus.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2004)

kortex a dit:
			
		

> savez vous ou je peut trouver une sote de plugin qui me dit qu'el temp fait il a paris par example placer sur le bureau ?
> 
> ainsi qu'une gestion de mes contacts msn genre en transparence sur mon fond d'écrans
> 
> je vous remerci par avance car j'essais un peu tout ce qui traine et euh g un peu peur de pourrir ma mchine a intsaller n'improrte quoi


 Tu as essayé Konfabulator ?

_edit : zut doublon. je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Serge001... sorry_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Kortex pour msn en petite fenetre rien ne vaut adium


----------



## Serge 001 (12 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _edit : zut doublon. je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Serge001... sorry_


Pas de problème. Parfois, vaut mieux trop que pas assez !


----------



## Dedalus (12 Novembre 2004)

Mon humeur du moment (téléchargé sur MacMinute)

Hiver


----------



## Aurelien_ (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Kortex pour msn en petite fenetre rien ne vaut adium



Euh si... Proteus 

Beaucoup mieux qu'Adium.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Euh si... Proteus
> 
> Beaucoup mieux qu'Adium.



on va pas devenir ami la  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## judikael (12 Novembre 2004)

Qui peux me fournir des Tutoriels pour Composer de Mozilla ? et qu'en pensez-vous


----------



## Serge 001 (13 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mon humeur du moment (téléchargé sur MacMinute)
> 
> Hiver



Superbe !


----------



## sbultez (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut, 

 J'ai encore ujne question.... comment modifier les icones des idisk et de disques qui montent sur le bureau ?
 j'ai pensé à candybar, mais je n'ai pas envie d'installer ce soft si on peut faire sans

 merci de vos éclaicissements

 sbultez


----------



## goonie (13 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Une des solutions est lorsque tu as fait monter le Disque externe, par exemple, c'est de faire :
Dans un premier temps, copier ton icone souhaitée avec Pomme-I dessus puis Pmme-C et puis de faire "Lire les infos" avec le clic droit de la souris sur l'icone que tu désires modifier. Ensuite de sélectionner l'icône et faire Pomme-V sur cette icône. 
Ai-je été assez clair ?  :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Une des solutions est lorsque tu as fait monter le Disque externe, par exemple, c'est de faire :
> Dans un premier temps, copier ton icone souhaitée avec Pomme-I dessus puis Pmme-C et puis de faire "Lire les infos" avec le clic droit de la souris sur l'icone que tu désires modifier. Ensuite de sélectionner l'icône et faire Pomme-V sur cette icône.
> Ai-je été assez clair ?  :rose:



dans ce cas sa ne marchera oas pour tout les disques montès mais juste pour celui là, si il veut changer tout les disques montable cd/dmg/etc.. il faut candybar !


----------



## sbultez (13 Novembre 2004)

très clair mais ça marche pas
en gros j'ouvre les infos des 2 icones
je fais pomme C dans la fenetre des infos de l'icone que je veux utiliser et pomme V dans les infos de l'icone iDisk ou du dd principal
et ça ne fait rien...


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Euh si... Proteus
> 
> Beaucoup mieux qu'Adium.


 Ceci est un peu hors-sujet, mais moi aussi j'avais choisi Proteus, après avoir essayé les deux. A l'époque, Proteus me semblait plus évolué qu'Adium, ce pourquoi j'avais même acheté une licence... à présent, je ne suis pas tellement sûre que Proteus va continuer à évoluer, car son principal programmeur s'est fait engager par Apple.
 De plus ça fait des lustres qu'il n'y a plus eu de mise à jour, et avec MSN j'ai toujours droit à ce genre de message d'erreur, "Error when reading from switchboard server"...
 Bref...  je ne suis pas sûre dans quelle mesure Proteus continuera à évoluer, tandis qu'Adium lui évolue il me semble plus fréquemment..... _just my deux centimes d'euro_  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (13 Novembre 2004)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> très clair mais ça marche pas
> en gros j'ouvre les infos des 2 icones
> je fais pomme C dans la fenetre des infos de l'icone que je veux utiliser et pomme V dans les infos de l'icone iDisk ou du dd principal
> et ça ne fait rien...



Il faut cliquer non seulement dans la fenêtre des infos mais plus précisément sur l'image miniature qui occupe le haut de cette fenêtre. Bien attendre qu'une sorte de contour de couleur (de la couleur choisie comme couleur de sélection dans tes préférences apparence) s'active avant de faire pomme C. Même chose avant de faire pomme v sur l'image miniature de destination.


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2004)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> très clair mais ça marche pas
> en gros j'ouvre les infos des 2 icones
> je fais pomme C dans la fenetre des infos de l'icone que je veux utiliser et pomme V dans les infos de l'icone iDisk ou du dd principal
> et ça ne fait rien...


 Il faut _sélectionner_ l'icône que tu veux copier (il faut que tu aies comme un "halo" bleu autour), pomme+C, puis tu vas dans la fenêtre d'info de celui où tu veux mettre l'icône, tu sélectionnes l'icône, et pomme+V.
 Attention : il s'agit de la _petite_ icône en haut de la fenêtre, pas le preview en bas !


----------



## sbultez (13 Novembre 2004)

merci pour vos réponses
j'ai utilisé candybar et pixadex en fin de compte ;-)


----------



## sbultez (13 Novembre 2004)

une dernière question cioncernant le bureau... mes icones de disques montés sont bloquées en haut a droite... 

comment les déplacer ?


----------



## Dedalus (13 Novembre 2004)

Dans options de présentations (cette fenêtre uniquement) décoche aligner sur ou rangé par


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Il faut décocher aligner sur la grille dans les options de présentations


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il faut décocher aligner sur la grille dans les options de présentations


 Eh là , comme par magie tes icones se rassemblent dans un bordel magnifiquement organisé !!  lol


----------



## sbultez (13 Novembre 2004)

ok, en fait j'avais mis "ranger par nom"
merci !!


----------



## Ifmy (13 Novembre 2004)

Tien à ce propos quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour ne pas avoir à les redéplacer à chaque redémarrage?  peut être un petit script dans ouverture au démarrage qui garderait enregistré leur position avant extinction permettant ainsi de les repossitionner automatiquement?


----------



## Aurelien_ (13 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un peu hors-sujet, mais moi aussi j'avais choisi Proteus, après avoir essayé les deux. A l'époque, Proteus me semblait plus évolué qu'Adium, ce pourquoi j'avais même acheté une licence... à présent, je ne suis pas tellement sûre que Proteus va continuer à évoluer, car son principal programmeur s'est fait engager par Apple.
> De plus ça fait des lustres qu'il n'y a plus eu de mise à jour, et avec MSN j'ai toujours droit à ce genre de message d'erreur, "Error when reading from switchboard server"...
> Bref...  je ne suis pas sûre dans quelle mesure Proteus continuera à évoluer, tandis qu'Adium lui évolue il me semble plus fréquemment..... _just my deux centimes d'euro_  :mouais:



Corrigé dans la dernière beta publique, 4.08b11.

Et malgré le départ de Justin Wood à Apple, les autres proggrammeurs travaillent pas mal et ont plein de projets, qui se concrétisent assez vite...

Après c'est une question de goût.

Désolé si c'est hors-sujet mais le topic mène à ça... 

Et pour DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD, c'était aussi un peu de la provocation, je savais très bien que tu étais pro-Adium... Proteus n'est peut-être pas "beaucoup" mieux qu'Adium, à mon avis il est juste auusi bien, voire un peu mieux. Ce qui fait que j'utilise Proteus.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Et pour DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD, c'était aussi un peu de la provocation, je savais très bien que tu étais pro-Adium... Proteus n'est peut-être pas "beaucoup" mieux qu'Adium, à mon avis il est juste auusi bien, voire un peu mieux. Ce qui fait que j'utilise Proteus.



Oui je sais   Chacun ses gouts c'est sur


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Corrigé dans la dernière beta publique, 4.08b11.
> 
> Et malgré le départ de Justin Wood à Apple, les autres proggrammeurs travaillent pas mal et ont plein de projets, qui se concrétisent assez vite...
> 
> ...


 Merci pour les infos, je vais voir cette nouvelle beta... faut dire j'aime beaucoup Proteus et jusqu'à présent c'est très stable, à part cette erreur un peu embêtante.
 Et le jour où Proteus proposera le support des webcam ce sera parfait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas merci beaucoup de m'avoir fait découvrir Konfabulator c vraiement génial, il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver un widget pour msn ou aim et ça sera la teuf 

ciaooo et bonne journée


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Euh si... Proteus
> 
> Beaucoup mieux qu'Adium.


 :affraid:
  

restons un minimum serieux quand même !  

:modo: :hosto:


----------



## Aurelien_ (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> restons un minimum serieux quand même !
> ...



Peut-être pas "beaucoup" mais mieux quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Rien du tout comparer à adium c'est vraiment nul
Tu as le droit d'aimer proteus mais l'objectivité donne raison à adium.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

il faut clore le debat, là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## Aurelien_ (13 Novembre 2004)

A partir du momment où on ne peut pas se mettre d'accord c'est qu'il ne peut pas y avoir d'avis objectif là dessus.

Alors chacun ses gouts, et arrêtons-nous là dessus.

Vive Proteus quand même... ( je suis déjà dehors )


----------



## chupastar (14 Novembre 2004)

Voilà le mien:


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Sympa!

C'est quoi comme controlleur iTunes dans la barre des menus?

Il est sympa comme loook j'aimerais bien trouver le même...


----------



## chupastar (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est ByteController. C'est vrai qu'il est joli et bien pratique!


----------



## Serge 001 (14 Novembre 2004)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponses
> j'ai utilisé candybar et pixadex en fin de compte ;-)


Tu aurais pu également utiliser FInderIconCM (gratuit et traduit en français) . Ça te permet de faire la manip « fenêtre d'info-copier-coller » en deux petits clicks seulement. De plus, ce plug-in offre la possibilité de stocker jusqu'à 99 icônes. Tu faiis  un click-droit sur l'élément de ton choix et un autre click sur l'option  « Coller depuis le stock » pour faire s'afficher ton catalogue d'icônes et, en une fraction de seconde, ton disque, fichier ou dossier vient de changer d'apparence.  

P.-S. tant qu'à y être, ça vaut aussi la peine de jeter un coup d'oeil sur les autres plug-ins (géniaux) et les icônes  disponibles sur ce site.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Sympa ton desk chupastar


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

voila le mien , je me prepare pour Noel


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila le mien , je me prepare pour Noel



C'est rose  :hein:


----------



## chupastar (14 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton desk chupastar



Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est rose  :hein:


Elle se prépare plus pour la St Valentin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Elle se prépare plus pour la St Valentin




bah quoi , ça doit etre forcement rouge et vert Noel?
je prefere un sapin rose rouge et or


de toute façon j'ai pas trouvé un theme Noel qui me plaisait vraiment


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2004)

le new:


----------



## Tangi (15 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le new:



Salut, 
Dis moi, La mouette, tu l'as trouvé où ton superbe fond d'écran ????


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Dis moi, La mouette, tu l'as trouvé où ton superbe fond d'écran ????



il est sur deviantart, j'ai le même  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il est sur deviantart, j'ai le même  :rateau:



C'est sympa mais tu pourrais pas m'aider un peu plus, sur DevianArt ya des milliers de fonds d'écran, dans quelle catégorie tu l'as trouvé, ou mieux si tu pouvais me donner le lien directement je te serais très reconnaissant. Sinon je vais me mettre à chercher mais je crois que ça va me prendre un certain temps, à +...


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Dis moi, La mouette, tu l'as trouvé où ton superbe fond d'écran ????



Hello,

C'est vrai qu'il est sur Deviant Art, mais le serveur de l'artiste est HS pour le moment alors je l'ai mis ici sur Spymac:

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=295767 

Voilà.


----------



## Tangi (15 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est sur Deviant Art, mais le serveur de l'artiste est HS pour le moment alors je l'ai mis ici sur Spymac:
> 
> ...



Génial, merci beaucoup il est GENIAL.  Y en a d'autres dans le même genre ????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi , ça doit etre forcement rouge et vert Noel?
> je prefere un sapin rose rouge et or
> 
> 
> de toute façon j'ai pas trouvé un theme Noel qui me plaisait vraiment


Bah par définition noël est le théatre du mauvais goût donc ça va


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas quel fonds d'écran vous mettre j'ai un portable et un 20" avec et ça change aléatoirement tout les quarts d'heure... en ce moment j'ai un Fugazi et un plan du métro. Je réduis un peu la taille quand même... C'est les liens tout en bas.

Ah ... une mine pour celui qui veut se faire des fonds d'écran façon la Terre vu du ciel: un site avec des images en haute résolution... océans, déserts, côtes, iceberg, volcans, failles... bref à vous d'y passer des heures si vous en avez le temps ! avec les explications et détails... j'en ai aussi récupéré pour garder des textures pour certains boulots dans Photoshop... y'a du 300 dpi aussi !
Un avant-goût pour les parisiens comme moi:






http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA02660


----------



## ice (16 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos, je vais voir cette nouvelle beta... faut dire j'aime beaucoup Proteus et jusqu'à présent c'est très stable, à part cette erreur un peu embêtante.
> Et le jour où Proteus proposera le support des webcam ce sera parfait



Il y a mercury, qui va très bientôt posséder cette option, et donc on pourra brancher sa webcam et son micro et parler avec des amis qui ont un pc, grâce à mercury qui se base sur le protocole d'msn, donc faut juste avoir une adresse hotmail ou msn.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> qui va très bientôt



Sa veut dire quoi très bientot?  :rateau:


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Novembre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Il y a mercury, qui va très bientôt posséder cette option, et donc on pourra brancher sa webcam et son micro et parler avec des amis qui ont un pc, grâce à mercury qui se base sur le protocole d'msn, donc faut juste avoir une adresse hotmail ou msn.



Mais mercury est fait en java et je suis désolé mais ça ne se compare même pas à la beauté de Proteus...

Pour moi Proteus représente la beauté du Mac, et Mercury l'hideusité du monde PC.
Adium est entre les deux.
Alors pas de comparaison possible... 

Moi la visio-conférence m'importe peu alors voilà tout de suite mon choix... 

PS: une nouvelle beta est sortie: la 4.08fc1, pour "finalcandidate1". Disponible sur les forums de Proteus.


----------



## dude (18 Novembre 2004)

11/18/04


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Miam


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Miam



Bonap'  :rateau:


----------



## ded (18 Novembre 2004)

allez... pour le plaisir ... lol


----------



## AuGie (18 Novembre 2004)

Vraiment pour le plaisir


----------



## nikolo (19 Novembre 2004)

vraaiment pour le plaisir car archi trop chargé pour mon gout. pourrais pas booser avec un truc comme cela.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (19 Novembre 2004)

Salut !

J'ai quelques petits problèmes dans la personnalisation de mon cher Macintosh.

1) Silk ne prend pas en compte les fonts que je viens d'ajouter. Comment pouvoir se servir de ses dernières trouvailles?
2) Suivant les fonts que je choisis avec Silk (la plupart), en ouvrant Safari, l'aide MacOS ou que sais-je encore, tout y est incompréhensible.
3) J'ai installé une icône pour Adium. Mais j'ai voulu changer en appliquant le set Somatic à l'aide de ShapeShifter. Ca marche, sauf quand je lance Adium. L'icône selectionnée dans les préférences s'affiche, même si je choisis celle par défaut.
4) Peut-on explorer les sets d'icônes?
5) Comment faire pour choisir de démarrer certains logiciels au démarrage? Comme wClock, par exemple.

Je pense n'avoir rien oublié :rose:

Merci par avance, car je l'aime mon PowerBook :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> 5) Comment faire pour choisir de démarrer certains logiciels au démarrage? Comme wClock, par exemple.




moi aussi je suis preneuse de conseil a ce sujet.......merci


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je suis preneuse de conseil a ce sujet.......merci


Préferences système - comptes - démarage. Et voilà!!


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis preneur pour changer d'icône, j'ai essayé les méthodes d'osXfacile, mais j'y arrive pas...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (19 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Préferences système - comptes - démarage. Et voilà!!



Merci beaucoup


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis preneur pour changer d'icône, j'ai essayé les méthodes d'osXfacile, mais j'y arrive pas...


Changer d'icone (cela ne marche pas à tous les coups) séléctionner l'appli en cliquant dessus (pas de double click) faire pomme i les info de l'appli s'affichent et là l'image de l'icone se trouve en haut à droite. Tu avais du forcèment télécharger (ou autre) une icone pour remplacer celle de l'appli, tu clique sur cette icone (encore qu'une seule fois) et la tu refais pareil pomme i, les infos de l'icone apparaissent. Tu séléctionnes l'image en haut à gauche de la fenêtre en cliquant dessus (un petit cadre vert devrait encercler l'image à ce moment la) tu fais un pomme c et après tu retournes sur les infos de ton appli, tu séléctionnes l'image de cette appli (dans la fenêtre des infos) un petit cadre vert encerclera l'image ce qui te confirmera qu'elle est bien sélèctionnée et tu fais un pomme v. Voilà je sais mon explication est longue.


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Novembre 2004)

Ok, merci, j'essayerais ça pour les dossiers. Sinon, pour changer l'icône disque de mon ipod mini, y'a un truc à faire?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Préferences système - comptes - démarage. Et voilà!!



merci


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci, j'essayerais ça pour les dossiers. Sinon, pour changer l'icône disque de mon ipod mini, y'a un truc à faire?


exactement la même manip


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci


avec plaisir


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup


le plaisir est pour moi


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (19 Novembre 2004)

Sans vouloir être embêtant doojay, ta méthode ne fonctionne pas dans mon cas. Je me suis sûrement mal expliqué. En fait, l'icône est bien changé. Le truc, c'est que l'appli (Adium 0.72) est dans le dock. Quand je viens de (re)démarrer, c'est la bonne. Mais si je lance l'appli, là, hop, c'est celle que j'ai ajouté dans Adium (via Preferences>Dock). Si j'en sélectionne une autre, c'est celle-ci qui apparaît.

Comment faire pour que l'icône du set, appliqué avec ShapeShifter ne se fasse pas piquer sa place?

Merci encore


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir être embêtant doojay, ta méthode ne fonctionne pas dans mon cas. Je me suis sûrement mal expliqué. En fait, l'icône est bien changé. Le truc, c'est que l'appli (Adium 0.72) est dans le dock. Quand je viens de (re)démarrer, c'est la bonne. Mais si je lance l'appli, là, hop, c'est celle que j'ai ajouté dans Adium (via Preferences>Dock). Si j'en sélectionne une autre, c'est celle-ci qui apparaît.
> 
> Comment faire pour que l'icône du set, appliqué avec ShapeShifter ne se fasse pas piquer sa place?


 - Tu enlèves l'appli du dock (tu la "glisses" en-dehors du dock) - attention - il ne faut pas que l'appli soit démarrée
 - tu vas dans le répertoire où se trouve Adium (dans Applications par exemple ?) et tu retrouves l'appli qui doit avoir le bon icône
 - tu glisses l'appli dans le dock

 et là elle devrait apparaître avec la bonne icône. 

 En tout cas c'est comme ça que je fais (MacOS X 3.6) et ça marche.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir être embêtant doojay, ta méthode ne fonctionne pas dans mon cas. Je me suis sûrement mal expliqué. En fait, l'icône est bien changé. Le truc, c'est que l'appli (Adium 0.72) est dans le dock. Quand je viens de (re)démarrer, c'est la bonne. Mais si je lance l'appli, là, hop, c'est celle que j'ai ajouté dans Adium (via Preferences>Dock). Si j'en sélectionne une autre, c'est celle-ci qui apparaît.
> 
> Comment faire pour que l'icône du set, appliqué avec ShapeShifter ne se fasse pas piquer sa place?
> 
> Merci encore



Adium pour les docks icons a un system qui te permet pas d'en mettre un fixe en copier/coller il faut passer par ses prefs


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

Autant pour moi, je ne savais pas qu'Adium avait des dock icons spécifiques    :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi, je ne savais pas qu'Adium avait des dock icons spécifiques    :rose:



Je te pardonne  :love:


----------



## Serge 001 (19 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Changer d'icone (...) Voilà je sais mon explication est longue.


Et il y'a beaucoup plus court : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11740


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (20 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Adium pour les docks icons a un system qui te permet pas d'en mettre un fixe en copier/coller il faut passer par ses prefs



Ouep, je sais qu'il gère ls docks icons. Le truc, c'est que ma nouvelle icône fait partie d'un set. Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment l'extraire, d'où ma recherche d'une solution alternative.

(Si quelqu'un peut répondre à mes autres questions, dernier post de la page précédente, ce serait super également).

Merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, je sais qu'il gère ls docks icons. Le truc, c'est que ma nouvelle icône fait partie d'un set. Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment l'extraire, d'où ma recherche d'une solution alternative.
> 
> (Si quelqu'un peut répondre à mes autres questions, dernier post de la page précédente, ce serait super également).
> 
> Merci beaucoup à tous



Si tu veux extraire une image d'un dock icon Adium tu va dans ~/library/adium2.0/dockicons/lenomdeceluiquetuveux/ clique droit et afficher le contenu du packet et tu choisie l'image que tu veux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

Theme : Tiger 8A269
Icones : un peu d'ORBS, Bezelicons
Apps : Adium(mod perso), pour le reste, demandez il y en a trop 
Wall : evostract by ezku


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Je peux avoir un lien pour le wall ? Merci.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir un lien pour le wall ? Merci.



Biensur ici


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Novembre 2004)

J'ai une petite question: j'ai mis le thème milk, mais il ne s'applique pas à toutes les fenêtres (pas sur safari par exemple) c'est normal?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite question: j'ai mis le thème milk, mais il ne s'applique pas à toutes les fenêtres (pas sur safari par exemple) c'est normal?



Quelle est ta version de shapeshiofter?As-tu relancer safari?
Milk as-t-il un skin pour safari je ne sais plus..


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Novembre 2004)

Version d'évaluation 2.O, théme milk 2.2 et je crois avoir relancé safari. Je vais réessayer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Merci dj


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Merci dj


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Novembre 2004)

Au fait DJ, j'arrive pas à trouver tes icones sur devinart, c'est bien là que tu les as prises non? en tout cas, il y a un fond dans le genre, mais je vois pas ces icônes...

Sinon, pour milk, effectivement en fermant tout quand on applique le théme sauf shape shifter ça marche, merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait DJ, j'arrive pas à trouver tes icones sur devinart, c'est bien là que tu les as prises non? en tout cas, il y a un fond dans le genre, mais je vois pas ces icônes...



Lesquels?Ceux du dock?Ceux du Finder?


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Novembre 2004)

Ceux du bureau


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Ceux du bureau



je vais faire une recherche et je te donne ce que je trouve


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

J'arrive pas a remetre la main dessus désolé!
Si quelqu'un les vois hein


----------



## kaviar (20 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de découvrir cette discussion !! Donc voilà mon desktop







Rien de bien extraordinaire, j'ai simplement voulu avoir quelque chose qui colle bien avec ma machine PowerBook 17"


----------



## kaviar (20 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de découvrir cette discussion !! Donc voilà mon desktop

ICI 

Rien de bien extraordinaire, j'ai simplement voulu avoir quelque chose qui colle bien avec ma machine PowerBook 17"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

je vous tire mon chapeau les gars

franchement, moi et mon pauvre ecran xp de merde...

meme l'image la plus banale est si belle sur un mac...
cette richesse des couleurs, cette luminosite

j'ai hate de rassembler les sous et de pouvoir switcher a noel

je vous envie vraiment


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je vous tire mon chapeau les gars
> 
> franchement, moi et mon pauvre ecran xp de merde...
> 
> ...



Vivement noel alors  :love:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (20 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux extraire une image d'un dock icon Adium tu va dans ~/library/adium2.0/dockicons/lenomdeceluiquetuveux/ clique droit et afficher le contenu du packet et tu choisie l'image que tu veux



Merci bien! Ca marche nickel


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir cette discussion !! Donc voilà mon desktop
> 
> (...)
> 
> Rien de bien extraordinaire, j'ai simplement voulu avoir quelque chose qui colle bien avec ma machine PowerBook 17"


 Très joli  J'adore la photo du chat :love:


----------



## AuGie (20 Novembre 2004)

_*Theme :.*  X-Metal by COTL GUI Studio...
*Wallpaper :.* Plane Sunset by bizarre SK...  
*Icons :.* AGUANT & GANT 1&2 by mattahan...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Augie mon héros


----------



## AuGie (20 Novembre 2004)

Merci mon ami


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Augie mon héros


 Tout pareil 
 Bravo AuGie t'es un champion  :love:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Novembre 2004)

AuGie, toi qui utilise Silk, pourrais-tu m'expliquer pourquoi les fonts rajoutées par mes soins à mon OS ne sont pas dans la sélection que propose Silk? Où faut-ils placer ses polices, pour qu'il les détecte?

Ah, et si tu pouvais me passer ta fameuse font, ce serait un régal. Impossible de la trouver. Elle doit être payante 

Merci par avance


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est un bug de silk, les nouvelles polices ajouté ne sont pas dans la liste, il faut desinstaller Silk et le reinstaller


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci AuGie ! Ca commençait à me turlupiner cette histoire 

Et bravo pour tes desktops.

Edit:

A bah nan, ça ne marche pas. Silk ne voit toujours pas mes nouvelles acquisitions :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

Augie encore une fois c'est joli


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci  :rose: 

J'ai edité mon desktops pour le theme ( petit changement   )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

Help, j'ai un problème, j'ai delete candybar puis je l'ai reinstallé et il met dit que il peut pas fonctionner sans les icones d'origines, je fais comment?   Je peux juste cliquer sur "ok" et sa quitte candybar  aidez moi svp


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bug de silk, les nouvelles polices ajouté ne sont pas dans la liste, il faut desinstaller Silk et le reinstaller



Tu es certain? J'ai retéléchargé Silk, pour le réinstaller par-dessus l'autre, et rien n'a changé


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Help, j'ai un problème, j'ai delete candybar puis je l'ai reinstallé et il met dit que il peut pas fonctionner sans les icones d'origines, je fais comment?  Je peux juste cliquer sur "ok" et sa quitte candybar  aidez moi svp


 Aie  désolée pour toi...
  Je viens de faire un tour sur la FAQ de CandyBar, sur Iconfactory. Candybar fait une copie des icones d'origine lorsqu'il se lance, et je suppose qu'en effaçant Candybar (sans avoir remis les icones d'origine ?) tu as viré cette copie de sauvegarde... m'enfin c'est ma théorie à moi...
  Et si tu leur envoyais directement un mail ? candybar@panic.com


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Aie  désolée pour toi...
> Je viens de faire un tour sur la FAQ de CandyBar, sur Iconfactory. Candybar fait une copie des icones d'origine lorsqu'il se lance, et je suppose qu'en effaçant Candybar (sans avoir remis les icones d'origine ?) tu as viré cette copie de sauvegarde... m'enfin c'est ma théorie à moi...
> Et si tu leur envoyais directement un mail ? candybar@panic.com



Je vais leur écrire..
J'espère qu'ils saurant m'aider !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

Ayé j'ai reglé le problème, la je vien de relancer candybar et il m'a demandé si je voulais remplacer les icones par defaut qu'il avait en memoire (dans mon cas rien vu qu'il n'y en a pas)
En fait cette fenetre n'était pas apparue hier soir! Je suis content sa remarche  :love:

[EDIT]en fait maintenant candybar ne change plus aucun icone..


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2004)

Oufff !  ravie pour toi  Tu as fait quoi entre-temps ? redémarré ton Mac peut-être ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oufff !  ravie pour toi  Tu as fait quoi entre-temps ? redémarré ton Mac peut-être ?



Autorisation et aussi un reboot oui ! Mais les icones ne sont pas appliquer, là est mon problème maintenant


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai updaté mon precedent desktop : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/12477619/

Modif sur Adium et Menu Bar


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour 

Le petit débutant revient (c'est dur dur d'être un switcheur ), après avoir chercher à résoudre ses problèmes.

Donc, Silk ne m'aime pas. Il ne "trouve" pas mes nouvelles fonts. C'est embêtant, surtout que je l'ai acheté ce petit shareware 
De plus, si je chosis certaines fonts, en lançant Safari, l'aide MacOS etc... tout devient incompréhensible. Un peu quand on va sur un site Japonais sans avoir les fonts adéquates (sous Windows du moins :rateau, mais en pire.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider :rose:


----------



## piro (22 Novembre 2004)

allez HOP mon nouveau bureau sur mon powerbook
j aime bien cette image de la lune c est simple et reposant 

Bureau Pbook


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

CrystalMilk


----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> CrystalMilk


 J'adore 
 quelques détails  (icônes, etc.) ? merchi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Icones
Wallpaper
Autre chose ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Le petit débutant revient (c'est dur dur d'être un switcheur ), après avoir chercher à résoudre ses problèmes.
> 
> ...



En configurant Adium, j'ai remarqué que dans la fenêtre "Font" (même que Silk, normalement), mes polices ajoutées n'apparaissaient pas non plus. Sauf dans certains paramètrages (sous Adium (mitigé celui-là) ou encore wClock). OSX liste les fonts compatibles ou non?
Ou il faut les ajouter à un autre endroit que l'habituel?

Je suis vraiment perdu là. Je ne vois pas la logique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les amis, 

J'en profite pour vous donner le lien d'une homepage très sympatique réalisée par un ami récent switcheur : Alexander Freytag. 

Je trouve que les fonds d'écran sont vraiment superbes, il y en a même un vert pour Dj Fox Mc Loud  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

T'es sur qu'il a la permission pour les walls ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> En configurant Adium, j'ai remarqué que dans la fenêtre "Font" (même que Silk, normalement), mes polices ajoutées n'apparaissaient pas non plus. Sauf dans certains paramètrages (sous Adium (mitigé celui-là) ou encore wClock). OSX liste les fonts compatibles ou non?
> Ou il faut les ajouter à un autre endroit que l'habituel?
> 
> Je suis vraiment perdu là. Je ne vois pas la logique



Tu les mets bien dans le gestionnaire de fonts?


----------



## Ifmy (25 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis,
> 
> J'en profite pour vous donner le lien d'une homepage très sympatique réalisée par un ami récent switcheur : Alexander Freytag.
> 
> Je trouve que les fonds d'écran sont vraiment superbes, il y en a même un vert pour Dj Fox Mc Loud  :rateau:



cmove +1

sinon pas grand interet dans le sens ou tout les fond on etait redimensionné et son génialment exploitable à cette taille


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Tu les mets bien dans le gestionnaire de fonts?



HDinterne>Library>Fonts

C'est ce qu'indique le site DaFont.com :rose:


----------



## alexfvl (25 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> cmove +1
> 
> sinon pas grand interet dans le sens ou tout les fond on etait redimensionné et son génialment exploitable à cette taille


 Tu peux toujours m'envoyer un mail si tu veux que je te fasse parvenir la taille d'origine .

 Alex


----------



## ultra' (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, un imac depuis 24 heures, c'est donc tout naturellement que je m'inscris sur ce site....et qu'est ce que je vois ? à part des pseudos familiers, on utilise de vieux wallpapers de moi et bdbus sans mon accord !!!!!!

alexfvl=>ça ne me dérange pas que tu utilises ces wallpapers, mais par contre ce qui me dérange c'est que tu les proposes à une taille de 800*600 donc vraiment aucun intérêt.
Je te demanderai donc de les diffuser dans leur taille d'origine ou de les virer de ton site, merci   

Sinon, un petit desk :

-icones par Ifmy
-style : label'Os
-konfabulator : itunes controller, itunes display
-adium : aqua grid
-wallpaper : par moi

nu :





habillé :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Que ce soit sur pc ou sur mac c'est toujours à poil


----------



## ultra' (25 Novembre 2004)

on se refait pas...

Istyle


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

24h sur un imac et deja deux jolis desks posté ! un peu de concurrence ici bas  :rateau:


----------



## goonie (25 Novembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> on se refait pas...
> 
> Istyle


Superbe


----------



## G3ck0 (25 Novembre 2004)

Franchement, utraman, pour tes deux premiers posts, je vais faire tourner, encore, et encore, et encore ta boule a facette 


Vraimetn tres, tres beau, quel qu'il soit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Superbe ultraman


----------



## G3ck0 (25 Novembre 2004)

Comment vous faites por modifier des icones, comme ca ?
(au niveau des noirs et blanc, du blanc et bleu...)
Vous utilisez quoi comme prog pour travailler les wall....

Un tuto serait bien non ....

++


----------



## r_e__m (25 Novembre 2004)

Gwenhiver a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi?



comment faire pr ne pas avoir l'icone de la batterie, juste le pourcentage, dans la barre des menus?

merci!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites por modifier des icones, comme ca ?
> (au niveau des noirs et blanc, du blanc et bleu...)
> Vous utilisez quoi comme prog pour travailler les wall....
> 
> ...



Avec un bon petit toshop tu peux faire tout sa 
mais il y a des logs exprès juste pour les icones


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (26 Novembre 2004)

Je me risque à poser ma question une dernière fois, étant donné que j'ai vraiment la sensation de devenir lourdingue.

Toutefois, je suis relativement énervé à l'idée d'avoir payé un logiciel (Silk) qui ne veut pas marcher correctement. 

En effet, avec les fonts par défaut, tout baigne. Seulement, j'ai fait l'acquisition de quelques sympathiques fonts sur le site dafont.com. Je les télécharge, puis les installe correctement (sûr 100%).

Je désinstalle Silk, le réinstalle. Je regarde la liste des polices, et, ô surprise (  ), les nouvelles n'y figurent pas. Pourquoi, alors là...

Pourtant, elles sont dans le Livre Des Polices. Et d'ailleurs, wClock (gratuit, lui) ne m'embête pas, quand je change sa font par défaut.

Bref, marre de Silk. Déçu de ne pouvoir personnaliser mon premier Mac comme je le souhaiterais...

:hein:  :rateau:


----------



## doojay (26 Novembre 2004)

bon voilà je me lance également voici mon desk:
http://www.boats-trader.com/pages/my_desktop.html


----------



## Ifmy (26 Novembre 2004)

Yop là 



 

theme: fear platinium
barre des menu dans l'ordre: synergy, konfabulator, butler avec des icones faite maison (normalement dans la prochaine version de butler)
wallpaper: maison aussi
icones: by david lanham
et pis adium comme d'hab  icone maison aussi


----------



## Macounette (26 Novembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yop là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  bravo les artistes ! :love:


----------



## xanadu (26 Novembre 2004)

Trop classique   il finira à la poubelle dés ce soir   et en plus j'ai diminué la qualité pour que je puisse le poster.


----------



## fletchernic (26 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous .
  Voici mon premier desk sous mac



​  [size=-1]_wall : custom d'un wall de je sais plus ou
     icones: custom aero orbs
     theme : full metal milk
     softs: konfabulator, wclock, butler, shapeshifter, synergy adium_ [/size]


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Novembre 2004)

sympa ton wall fletchernic


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour!
A noté aujourd'hui la sortie de la version 2.0 de deskshade!

Pour rapel, cet utilitaire permet en plus de changer votre wallpaper, de faire des effets de transiton,de locker votre ordi, de faire passé un film en fond et plein d'autre fonction à découvrir

télécharger le ici


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

autumn






_theme : XiSoft Candy 1.0
  wall : pixelgirlpresents
  icons : snow.e2 and edo collection_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Superbe le wall


----------



## AuGie (28 Novembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* AquaMilk-Lite...
*Wallpaper :.* Airwaves by duckfarm...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* AquaMilk-Lite...
> *Wallpaper :.* Airwaves by duckfarm...
> *Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me...
> ...


 La grande classe    
   By the way, une petite erreur dans le lien, le fichier s'appelle Ai*r*waves.png 

 Petite question : c'est quoi le widget d'iTunes ? il a l'air cool.


----------



## AuGie (28 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La grande classe
> By the way, une petite erreur dans le lien, le fichier s'appelle Ai*r*waves.png
> 
> Petite question : c'est quoi le widget d'iTunes ? il a l'air cool.



Oui corrigé merci Macounette   Le widget d'appel iTunesController


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui corrigé merci Macounette   Le widget d'appel iTunesController


 Merchiii 
 Oserai-je encore te demander où trouver le skin ? :rose: il est superbe... et j'adore le bleu...


----------



## AuGie (28 Novembre 2004)

Le skin ??? Si c'est le theme, c'est une beta not release   mais il existe Pro_Soft qui ressemble pas mal : http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?t=7448&page=4


----------



## ultra' (28 Novembre 2004)

Excellent Augie pour la 3ème fois lol

The incredibles...le film m'a tellement plu...

Donc, en gros : shapeshifter, konfabulator, adium, ican, butler, wclock, synergy, silk, transparentdock
Wallpaper crée par Bioscoop.


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le skin ??? Si c'est le theme, c'est une beta not release   mais il existe Pro_Soft qui ressemble pas mal : http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?t=7448&page=4


 Oui, c'était bien du theme que je parlais.
  Merci pour le lien, j'y vais de ce pas.

 Tu vas pas me croire, mais lorsque tu as posté ton dernier desktop, j'étais justement en train d'essayer exactement ce wall-là avec quelques icones WOA :rateau: :rose:
  Le sujet "autumn" est joli mais je préfère le bleu !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Augie pour la 3ème fois lol
> 
> The incredibles...le film m'a tellement plu...
> 
> ...



Sympa.

J'aime bien le groupe amoureuse, t'as fait un groupe pour les mettre toutes et t'as oublié un S ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Augie mon ami sublime
Ultraman également


----------



## AuGie (28 Novembre 2004)

Merci mon ami   

Nickel Ultra


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le groupe amoureuse, t'as fait un groupe pour les mettre toutes et t'as oublié un S ?  :rateau:


 Bin non, y'a qu'une seule Amoureuse. Les autres sont des "groupies". :rateau: :love:
 Blague à part, très joli, ultraman.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

Encore du vert   



 

Theme : spotlight
wall : aero nature
adium : skin by me

 Le vert c'est toujours aussi beau


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Encore du vert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 et toi tu en fais toujours d'aussi beaux desktops. bravo


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut, j'aimerais bien savoir comment vous faites pour changer les icônes du finder, préférence système et poubelle. J'arrive à changer toutes les autres, mais celles-là sont récalictrantes...


----------



## Mathoov (29 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Wallpaper :.* Airwaves by duckfarm... _


On puis-je trouver ce wallpaper pour le télécharger ? 
Merci
A+


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

Sur duckfarm


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (29 Novembre 2004)

Toujours personne pour m'aider avec Silk? Je ne finaliserais jamais mon desk sinon


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

blù





_wall : duckfarm
    icons : World Of Aqua (iconfactory), snow.e2
    theme : XiSoft Candy Caramel
   softs : Konfabulator, Shapeshifter 2.0, Silk
_


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

Personne pour me dire comment changer les icônes du finder, poubelle et préférence SVP?
J'aimerais bien finir mon premier desk svp, merci!!!


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me dire comment changer les icônes du finder, poubelle et préférence SVP?
> J'aimerais bien finir mon premier desk svp, merci!!!


 Essaie Candybar. Tu le trouveras chez www.iconfactory.com


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Toujours personne pour m'aider avec Silk? Je ne finaliserais jamais mon desk sinon


 Bin je ne sais pas trop moi... je n'utilise que très peu Silk (juste pour modifier les menus, je trouve Lucida Grande plus lisible pour les textes dans les applis). Je n'ai ajouté qu'une seule police à celles de base du Mac et Silk l'a vue tout de suite... donc je ne sais franchement pas d'où provient ton problème.
 T'as essayé de passer un coup d'Onyx sur ton Mac ? de réparer les autorisations... etc. on ne sait jamais...
 Sinon désolée, je ne vois pas trop comment t'aider...


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci, j'essaye de suite.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu en fais toujours d'aussi beaux desktops. bravo



merci beaucoup


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (29 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin je ne sais pas trop moi... je n'utilise que très peu Silk (juste pour modifier les menus, je trouve Lucida Grande plus lisible pour les textes dans les applis). Je n'ai ajouté qu'une seule police à celles de base du Mac et Silk l'a vue tout de suite... donc je ne sais franchement pas d'où provient ton problème.
> T'as essayé de passer un coup d'Onyx sur ton Mac ? de réparer les autorisations... etc. on ne sait jamais...
> Sinon désolée, je ne vois pas trop comment t'aider...



Déjà, merci de m'avoir répondu. Ca redonne un petite lueur d'espoir.

Si j'insiste autant, c'est que la personnalisation de son desktop m'a influencé pour l'achat de mon Mac. D'où ma frustration :rose:

J'ai déjà réparé les autorisations plusieurs fois. Mes fonts sont reconnues dans le livre des polices.
Seul Silk m'embête :mouais:

Toutefois, j'ai envoyé un mail au support d'Unsanity. M'enfin... 

Edit:

Ah, et si quelqu'un savait comment changer l'icône du disque dur manuellement ou avec ShapeShifter? Je sais qu'on peut avec CandyBar, mais la période d'essai est finie, et vu que j'ai déjà payé ShapeShifter... 

Merci


----------



## nikolo (29 Novembre 2004)

pour changer l'icone de ton Dd manuellement, tu le selectionnes, fais un pomme+i cliquesur l'icone de ton DD et colle l'image que tu veuxavoir, rien de plus simple.


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'utilise Pixadex.  Vu que je change mes icônes au moins une fois tous les 3 jours (surtout pour le disque dur, etc.), la licence n'était pas de trop... :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

D'ailleurs, connaissez-vous Pic2Icon ? C'est un petit freeware qui vous génère des icônes 128x128 à partir de n'importe quelle image...


----------



## ultra' (29 Novembre 2004)

Très joli desk Macounette, c'est frais   

Nouveau desk dans des tons bleus, avec un wallpaper de moi, merci à Ifmy pour le petit coup de main sur la photo
icones : foutoir=>unison ; disques durs=>glide
konfabulator : itunes companion, itunes display, timezonabulator
theme : simplex
adium : mod perso





Bon, et je vais m'arrêter là pour en profiter un peu, c'est ça quand on a un nouveau jouet, on s'arête plus la première semaine...


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Très joli desk Macounette, c'est frais


 Merciii m'sieu 



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau desk dans des tons bleus, avec un wallpaper de moi, merci à Ifmy pour le petit coup de main sur la photo
> icones : foutoir=>unison ; disques durs=>glide
> konfabulator : itunes companion, itunes display, timezonabulator
> theme : simplex
> adium : mod perso


 Superbe  j'aime bien le thème et surtout les icônes de disque dur 
  Fais gaffe t'as fait une petite faute de frappe dans le lien 



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et je vais m'arrêter là pour en profiter un peu, c'est ça quand on a un nouveau jouet, on s'arête plus la première semaine...


 Je ne te le fais pas dire... difficile de garder un thème plus longtemps que quelques jours


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

les icones sont vraiments superbes!
 

*Au fait Ifmy si tu m'entends, t'as prevu de nouveaux canard pour adium?*  :love:


----------



## ultra' (29 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> les icones sont vraiments superbes!
> 
> 
> *Au fait Ifmy si tu m'entends, t'as prevu de nouveaux canard pour adium?*  :love:



les icones viennent de ce site : ICI , à mettre en favoris je pense   

C'est réparé pour le lien


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> les icones viennent de ce site : ICI , à mettre en favoris je pense


 Yes  Merci beaucoup   ça faisait 20 min que je cherchais sur le web 
  Malheureusement j'ai systématiquement un message d'erreur en essayant d'ouvrir les archives en .rar  vous y arrivez, vous ? J'utilise Stuffit Expander livré avec Panther... une idée ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement j'ai systématiquement un message d'erreur en essayant d'ouvrir les archives en .rar  vous y arrivez, vous ? J'utilise Stuffit Expander livré avec Panther... une idée ?


 C'est bon, j'ai réussi à les ouvrir grâce à UnRarX


----------



## sokh1985 (30 Novembre 2004)

Une petite question bête: vous faites comment la capture? (je suis sur un ibook G4) Quand je vais dans capture,  les actions sont grisées, et pas de touche "impr ecr sys" sur le clavier...


----------



## AuGie (30 Novembre 2004)

Fais pomme + MAJ +3


----------



## Ifmy (30 Novembre 2004)

theme: rhapsodized
barre des menus dans l'ordre de lecture: synergy, konfabulator, butler
papier peint: by me
icones: by me
logicile de chat: adium
widget sur le bureau: timezonabulator, Itunes compagnon, mini weather, rounded corner et biend 'autres en Komposé?

bon comme d'ahb j'ai pas ete au bout des chose sur cette custo mais je suis un gros flemard  promis un jour j'irais dans le detail lol


----------



## AuGie (30 Novembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Milk by Max Rudberg...
*Wallpaper :.* Dream of... by LLr0cks...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.7 mod by me ( Guest Apparence : Fusion )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## sokh1985 (30 Novembre 2004)

Voilà mon premier bureau: un peu cartoon-fantaisiste. Il est trop tard pour tout détailler (cours à 8H demain) et surtout je sait pas comment faire votre mise en page avec image en petit   :rose: (on peut tapper du html?) donc juste le lien


----------



## fletchernic (1 Décembre 2004)

alors là les deux augie et ifmy, les walls sont magnifiques


----------



## okwan (1 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un sait comment peut-on changer la police du sytheme 

Merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

okwan a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait comment peut-on changer la police du sytheme
> 
> Merci




Silk de chez unsanity payant


----------



## ultra' (1 Décembre 2004)

Changement total de style, un petit desk à la star wars :

adium : mod perso avec Kr!stof en "guest"
theme : Siro
+ipulse, itunes, butler, konfabulator (gmail check), wclock


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Changement total de style, un petit desk à la star wars :
> 
> adium : mod perso avec Kr!stof en "guest"
> theme : Siro
> +ipulse, itunes, butler, konfabulator (gmail check), wclock


Salut,
C'est quoi au juste le truc rond dans le coin inférieur droit de ton écran ??? Ca fait pas partie de ton fond d'écran, si ???


----------



## minime (1 Décembre 2004)

On dirait iPulse, lui aussi peut se customiser.


----------



## BigEdison (1 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Changement total de style, un petit desk à la star wars :
> 
> adium : mod perso avec Kr!stof en "guest"
> theme : Siro
> +ipulse, itunes, butler, konfabulator (gmail check), wclock



Superbe, j'adore   
J'ai deux petites questions : 
Ou peux t'on trouver ton wallpaper ?
Quelle appli te permet d'afficher le détail de ton disque directement sur ton bureau ?

Encore félicitation


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On dirait iPulse, lui aussi peut se customiser.


OUAH, je ne connaissais pas iPulse, c'est magnifique, il existe des "jackets" hyper colorées. C'est un peu compliqué à comprendre au début, mais c'est très très joli. Un poil cher quand même, c'est dommage parce que ça me plait beaucoup...


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

Voilà ce que ça donne avec iPulse.
Ca finit par faire cher, tous ces petits trucs de personnalisation...


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985  ultraman  Tangi  Ifmy  et AuGie bien sûr  
 Quelle belle galerie, ce sujet


----------



## okwan (2 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un sait comment peut-on changer la police d'affichage du système
ex : Handel Gothic qui serait utilisé comme police système dans les menus du bureau.
Merci, merci


----------



## ultra' (2 Décembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, j'adore
> J'ai deux petites questions :
> Ou peux t'on trouver ton wallpaper ?
> Quelle appli te permet d'afficher le détail de ton disque directement sur ton bureau ?
> ...



Merci pour les compliments, alors le wallpaper est dispo sur http://pixelgirlpresents.com/ et pour afficher les détails du disque dur, c'est interne à panther...pomme+j et afficher les éléments.

Et oui c'est bien Ipulse, il est vraiment sympa ce petit logiciel mac, laid au premier abord mais pas mal de skins, il s'intègre bien dans certains desks


----------



## alexfvl (2 Décembre 2004)

Voici ma petite contribution avec mon first screens, le premier mais pas dernier ;-)





_*Theme : Siro 1.1
 Software : Shafeshifter 2, Candybar, Pixadex
 Menubar : Butler, Ichat*_


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Décembre 2004)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma petite contribution avec mon first screens, le premier mais pas dernier ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe fond avec une grande impession de profondeur :up : . C'est quoi comme wall stp?  

sinon ultraman, tu fais comment pour bouger la barre d'adium? J'arrive pas à la changer d'endroit moi... (Je sais, je suis un boulet :rose: )


----------



## Ifmy (2 Décembre 2004)

Ettttt Yop là!!





pour le coup la fleme de faire le descriptif donc à la demande si demande il y a


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Ettttt Yop là!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et bien demande il y a... C'est quoi au juste les 3 petits icones dans le coin supérieur droit, dans la barre de menu (plume, tête de mort (enfin je crois), et chat) ????
C'est très jolie, en tout cas, tout ça ...


----------



## Ifmy (2 Décembre 2004)

c'est butler  les icones sont de moi et y a des chances qu'elles soit dans la prochaine version de butler  voilou


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que ça donne avec iPulse.
> Ca finit par faire cher, tous ces petits trucs de personnalisation...




C'est sur
Au passage, un petit desk :


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Décembre 2004)

Y'av pas une âme charitable pour me dire comment bouger la barre d'adium? Et le Desk aussi (je sais comment le mêtre cot^è droit, gauche en bas, mais pas en bas à droite par exemple. merci.


----------



## doojay (2 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Y'av pas une âme charitable pour me dire comment bouger la barre d'adium? Et le Desk aussi (je sais comment le mêtre cot^è droit, gauche en bas, mais pas en bas à droite par exemple. merci.


 Tu selectionnes ta petite fenetre en haut à gauche en cliquant dessus et en maintenant "pomme" appuyé et voilà tu peux le déplacer où tu veux


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Décembre 2004)

Ok, merci pour le conseil. Et pour le dock?


----------



## doojay (2 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci pour le conseil. Et pour le dock?


as tu onix http://www.titanium.free.fr/french.html?


----------



## doojay (2 Décembre 2004)

pardon, ONYX


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Décembre 2004)

vi, je l'avais téléchargé mais pas encore servi. Merci encore. Petit hors sujet: c'est important de faire une maintenance et tout ou contrairement à windows xp panther s'en sort bien?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> vi, je l'avais téléchargé mais pas encore servi. Merci encore. Petit hors sujet: c'est important de faire une maintenance et tout ou contrairement à windows xp panther s'en sort bien?



les avis diverges sur ce point, certains disent que onyx fait du bien à la machine d'autres disent que sa ne fait rien de particulier


----------



## doojay (2 Décembre 2004)

donc pour bouger le dock tu vas dans ONYX, Apparence, dock et finalement emplacement. Et voilà!


----------



## ultra' (3 Décembre 2004)

Un petit peu de toshop, de konfabulator, d'adium, de synergy, de shapeshifter, de wclock, d'ipulse, d'ican


----------



## alexfvl (3 Décembre 2004)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma petite contribution avec mon first screens, le premier mais pas dernier ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pour le walll, c'est par ici


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (3 Décembre 2004)

Après avoir mailé Unsanity pour mon problème avec Silk, ils m'ont rétorqué qu'il fallait ajouter les fonts dans le Livre des Polices. Pourtant, je leur avais bien précisé que c'était déjà le cas.

Je les ai re-mailé, et là, plus rien. Bref, ils savent vendre, mais niveau support, rien du tout 

C'est nul... Je pourrais jamais customizer mon Mac comme je veux...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de toshop, de konfabulator, d'adium, de synergy, de shapeshifter, de wclock, d'ipulse, d'ican


De tout quoi 
Superbe


----------



## goonie (3 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de toshop, de konfabulator, d'adium, de synergy, de shapeshifter, de wclock, d'ipulse, d'ican


Trés beau travail.


----------



## ultra' (3 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> De tout quoi
> Superbe



Ouais, en gros
Thx C.   

Merci goonie, pas tant de travail que ça à part pour le wall


----------



## ultra' (3 Décembre 2004)

Wallpaper=>summerdance par Andidas
icones=>world of aqua
adium=>perso
theme=>ice11
font=>copperplate light


----------



## clampin (4 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

   Voici la mise à jours de mon desktop


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper=>summerdance par Andidas
> icones=>world of aqua
> adium=>perso
> theme=>ice11
> font=>copperplate light




je suis allé dl le fond d'écran je le trouve super


----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper=>summerdance par Andidas
> icones=>world of aqua
> adium=>perso
> theme=>ice11
> font=>copperplate light


 Trèèèès joli  très frais, comme je les aime. Le wall est superbe. 
 Petite question, l'icône pour le "foutoir" t'aurais un lien ? je ne la trouve dans aucune collection WOA...


----------



## ultra' (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci, oui ici en png, il ne fait pas partie de WOA


----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci  un petit coup de Pic2Icon et c'est dans Pixadex


----------



## AuGie (4 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Soft Aqua 1.02 by TJR -> http://www.summacreative.com/...
*Wallpaper :.* Five feet and still clean by dokt...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Psygod (4 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Soft Aqua 1.02 by TJR -> http://www.summacreative.com/...
> *Wallpaper :.* Five feet and still clean by dokt...
> *Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and SnowE2 by Sascha Höhne...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me...
> ...


 Superbe comme d'hab 
 J'aime bien Soft Aqua... 
 D'ailleurs je suis à la recherche d'un thème semblable, mais j'aimerais que les menus soient semi-transparents (et pourquoi pas avec un léger surligné blanc) comme dans Xi-SoftCandy...est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un skin du genre ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Décembre 2004)

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer l'installation exacte des fonts dont vous vous servez avec Silk?
Je cherche toujours. C'est totalement alogique. wClock reconnaît toutes les fonts. Pourquoi Silk en ignore certaines?


----------



## goonie (5 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, connaissez-vous Pic2Icon ? C'est un petit freeware qui vous génère des icônes 128x128 à partir de n'importe quelle image...


Merci Macounette pour le tuyau, aussitôt téléchargé, aussitôt utilisé


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2004)

_*Clean*__* - Dirty*_

_*Theme:.* Lutetium 0.9 by esXXI...
*Wallpaper :.* Terminal by esXXI...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and Puft by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Master Yoda Seph  )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Super ce thème


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Super ce thème



C'est surn dommage qu'il y est encore quelques bugs mais sinon il est super


----------



## alexfvl (5 Décembre 2004)

Petite contrib du dimanche soir .





_*Theme :* Label'Os
*Walls* : BlueBerry Bass
*   Software : *Shafeshifter 2, Candybar, Pixadex*
   Menubar : *Butler, Ichat ..._


----------



## ultra' (6 Décembre 2004)

icones : M.A.C.+"wallpapers folder" par Ultraman
adium : modd perso
wallpaper : bubbles par Ultraman, telechargeables ICI
Theme : somatic orange


----------



## Immelman (6 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Soft Aqua...
> D'ailleurs je suis à la recherche d'un thème semblable, mais j'aimerais que les menus soient semi-transparents (et pourquoi pas avec un léger surligné blanc) comme dans Xi-SoftCandy...est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un skin du genre ?


 Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

curieux ,cette discution.
on ce croirais au salon du tuning,au fait personne a de la moquette sur le clavier....
moi je prefere le classique.apres chaque un son truc


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

je voulais vous bluffer avec mon fond d'ecran comment on ajoute une image.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je voulais vous bluffer avec mon fond d'ecran comment on ajoute une image.....



si l'image est tres grande reduila avec imagewell ou un logiciel similaire
puis tu clique sur "gerer pieces jointes" et voila

le mieux est d'avoir quand meme son propre hebergement
tu nous donne le lien et nous on va voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour l'astuce...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a une idée ?


Make it yourself !
Avec themepark c'est facile


----------



## ultra' (7 Décembre 2004)

_*Clean*__* - Dirty*_


_*Theme:.* Milk
*Wallpaper :.* Bubbles2 by Ultraman
*Icons :.* Puft by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Spanish playboy Newave)...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_No more chicks....no risk, no fun._


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (7 Décembre 2004)

Please, est-ce que les fonts gardent le même nom de la liste de Silk? On ne peut les ajouter directement dans la liste du logiciel? Où les mettre dans un endroit spécial?

Je désespère


----------



## canardo (7 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de toshop, de konfabulator, d'adium, de synergy, de shapeshifter, de wclock, d'ipulse, d'ican


c'est choli choli !!!
question : en bas a gauche, ton weather avec la ville et l'heure, tu l'as eu ou ??? j'adore !


----------



## ultra' (7 Décembre 2004)

Timezonabulator, dispo sur le site d Konfabulator, merci


----------



## fletchernic (7 Décembre 2004)

_wall : custom à partie de walls de deviant art
    icones: sapphire et lha drives
    theme : milk gloss _


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Clean*__* - Dirty*_
> 
> 
> _*Theme:.* Milk
> ...




Super  tu peux me dire ou le trouver? Gogol l'a pas trouvé


----------



## clampin (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

Dites, est-ce quelqu'un connait un thème pour shapesifter qui ressemble à Rhapsody ? (avant macos X ?)


Merci


----------



## ultra' (8 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Super  tu peux me dire ou le trouver? Gogol l'a pas trouvé



Merci, si tu parles du wallpaper, il est dispo sur mon site, en cliquant sur ma sign, tu devrais y arriver  

Ah non, tiens, bref, c'est là : www.ultradesks.new.fr


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci, si tu parles du wallpaper, il est dispo sur mon site, en cliquant sur ma sign, tu devrais y arriver
> 
> Ah non, tiens, bref, c'est là : www.ultradesks.new.fr



Merci  

PS :Le lien de ta sign ne marche pas


----------



## ultra' (8 Décembre 2004)

Bizarre, le fait de mettre les balises bold à l'interieur de la balise url désactive le lien...

Ok, c'est réparé, désolé pour le hors sujet


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Décembre 2004)

Oh ben tiens v'la tit pas que SS Chosen Inspirat Glass est sorti!





Theme : par Makki   
Adium : par moi même
Dock : Flat white bezels par AveTenebrae


----------



## Ifmy (8 Décembre 2004)

Yop là!!!


----------



## ultra' (9 Décembre 2004)

Joli Ifmy, t'en connais du beau monde dis moi   

Fox, ah oui sympa le theme transparent, j'avais déjà aperçu un screenshot, ça peut être original de faire un desk entièrement transparent (vide en gros lol)







_*Theme:.* Cappuccino
*Wallpaper :.* Strike a pose by Ultraman
*Icons :.* Puft by David Lanham...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Spanish playboy Newave)...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_Take care, I'm coming back, it's an Ultraman screenshot, so it's not work safe ._


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Décembre 2004)

Voici le mien (très classique) vu que je le vend et que je l'ai vidé...

-> http://alkyss.free.fr/goth.jpg


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Décembre 2004)

DESKSHADE est super mais il m'affiche pas les icones du bureau ... !!! Il les masque comment faire ? Apparemment les préférences ne permettent pas de changer ça... (c'est en anglais)...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

tu clique sur le menu dans la bar des menus, la il doit y avoir ecrit cover deskop et tu le decoches


----------



## canardo (9 Décembre 2004)

voila le mien.

merci a tous pour vos liens et vos inspirations


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu clique sur le menu dans la bar des menus, la il doit y avoir ecrit cover deskop et tu le decoches



Merci j'avais pas vu    :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Décembre 2004)

Deskshade déconne encore, il m'affiche un fond noir alors que j'ai bien choisi un dossier complet d'images à afficher toutes les 5 minutes. Si j'en affche qu'une seule ça marche, si je choisi toutes les images il m'affiche un fond noir...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Deskshade déconne encore, il m'affiche un fond noir alors que j'ai bien choisi un dossier complet d'images à afficher toutes les 5 minutes. Si j'en affche qu'une seule ça marche, si je choisi toutes les images il m'affiche un fond noir...



Heu, je ne vois pas cette options dans deskshade...C'est l'option dans les pref systeme qui permet de changer toutes les 5 mins.. Ou alors je suis aveugle, peux-tu m'en dire plus?


----------



## dajay (9 Décembre 2004)

drapal... Ce topic est carrément intéressant, c'est toujours sympa de comparer nos réalisations artistiques ;-)


----------



## ultra' (9 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Milk
*Wallpaper :.* Adriana Lima by Ultraman, don't ask for it please, I can't distribute it cause I din't ask permission to the author (Tyler from deviantart)
*Icons :.* New drivers by El pincho
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is work safe, so enjoy...at work !!!_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Milk
> *Wallpaper :.* Adriana Lima by Ultraman, don't ask for it please, I can't distribute it cause I din't ask permission to the author (Tyler from deviantart)
> *Icons :.* New drivers by El pincho
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
> ...




Si t'ecris en anglais , ne fait pas de faute :rateau: 
Joli desk


----------



## Zyrol (9 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Milk
> *Wallpaper :.* Adriana Lima by Ultraman, don't ask for it please, I can't distribute it cause I din't ask permission to the author (Tyler from deviantart)
> *Icons :.* New drivers by El pincho
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
> ...





trop beau, toutes mes félicitations...    

j'ose meme pas poster le mien....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> trop beau, toutes mes félicitations...
> 
> j'ose meme pas poster le mien....




Tous les desk sont bienvenus, il faut un début à tout


----------



## alexfvl (9 Décembre 2004)

_*



 Theme:.* Milk 2
*Wallpaper :.* Infected Flower
*Icons :.* A mix of Icons
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Butler_


----------



## AuGie (9 Décembre 2004)

Ben dis donc, j'aurais du mettre un Copyright sur ma facon de répresenter mes desks   







_*1440x900*_ 

_*Theme:.* Somatic by David Lanham...
*Wallpaper :.* bc6_aqua by ?? ...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua and G5 by David Brasgalla...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Ifmy )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde !
  C'est mon premier post dans ce sujet, j'espère que je serais à peu près à la hauteur et dites moi ce que vous en penser
  a très vite !!!





Version sans la fenêtre Adium.

  PS, désolé si c'est un tout petit écran, mais bon.... on fait avec ce qu'on a !!!


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> , don't ask for it please, I can't distribute it cause I din't ask permission to the author (Tyler from deviantart)



Dépèche toi de lui demander l'autorisation,   

C'est superbe merci...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

En forme les gars ce soir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> En forme les gars ce soir



De plus en plus de joli choses hein


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

En voilà un petit autre !
 Qu'en pensez-vous?





 Applications: Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, APE MAnager (Menu Meters)
 Wingets: Mini Weather, iTunes Controler, Sterling (Horloge)
 Theme: JetBlack


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je ne vois pas cette options dans deskshade...C'est l'option dans les pref systeme qui permet de changer toutes les 5 mins.. Ou alors je suis aveugle, peux-tu m'en dire plus?



Bin c'est dans les pref du système... oui


----------



## nikolo (10 Décembre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un petit autre !
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> 
> ...


je vois pas ton dekstop, il est où ton lien?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

SUr l'image


----------



## AuGie (10 Décembre 2004)

_*Clean*__* - Dirty*_

_*Theme:.* Aluminium Alloy by Max Rudberg...
*Wallpaper :.* Bubble by Ultraman (Special version Not Release )...  
*Icons :.* GANT 1&2 by Mattahan...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, Emoticons by David Lanham ( Guest Apparence -> Ultraman )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

euh... mon liens est sur l'image !!!! (comme l'exemple quoi...)

c'est joli Augie mais j'aime pas trop les icones, elles sont très chargées.... enfin c'est un style, n'ampêche que l'ensemble est sympa !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bin c'est dans les pref du système... oui



faire 5min d'intervalle avec les prefs sys et deskshade en même temps, sa ne fonctionne pas


----------



## ultra' (10 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Soapsky ocean blue
*Wallpaper :.* Bubbles2 personnal modd
*Icons :.* Somatic by david Lanham
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, with special guest appearance Augie
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is work safe, so enjoy...at work !!!_


----------



## Tangi (10 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Joli Ifmy, t'en connais du beau monde dis moi
> 
> Fox, ah oui sympa le theme transparent, j'avais déjà aperçu un screenshot, ça peut être original de faire un desk entièrement transparent (vide en gros lol)
> 
> ...


Salut,
Dis moi ultraman, coment fais-tu pour avoir les éléments du Bureau à gauche de l'écran et non pas à droite... Je te remercie d'avance, et j'espère que la solution est gratuite ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Il faut juste déplacer les icones


----------



## ultra' (10 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Dis moi ultraman, coment fais-tu pour avoir les éléments du Bureau à gauche de l'écran et non pas à droite... Je te remercie d'avance, et j'espère que la solution est gratuite ...



Non Cmove c'est plus compliqué que ça :
-tu prends ta main droite et tu la poses délicatement sur la souris.
-tu déplaces le curseur de la souris en haut à droite de l'icone se trouvant le + à droite (sans le toucher)
-tu cliques sur le bouton de la souris, et, tout en laissant le doigt appuyé, tu bouges le curseur de la souris en bas à droite de l'icone se trouvant le + en bas.
-tu positionne le curseur de la souris sur un des icones et tu cliques dessus, tout en laissant le doigt appuyé, tu bouges ta souris dans la direction où tu veux mettre les icones.
-il ne te reste plus qu'à lacher le bouton de la souris et c'est bon c'est fait !!!!

Blague à part, je comprends pas pourquoi tu en es incapable sur ton mac, ils sont bloqués chez toi ?


----------



## Tangi (10 Décembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir été pris pour un con, non ??? :hein:  C'est peut être mon côté parano . En fait je n'y arrivais pas, parce que (et t'as oublié de le spécifier, c'est pas bien ultraman) j'avais oublié de décocher la case "Rangées par" dans les options de présentation du Finder... Voilà c'est réglé, merci. J'éviterai de poser des questions idiotes la prochaine fois :rose:...


----------



## alexfvl (10 Décembre 2004)

Un petit dernier avec le WE 





_*Clean Dirty*_

_*  Theme:.* Section 9 by ThemerEx
*Wallpaper :.* Murder on the dancefloor
*Icons :.* LHA Drives & A mix of Icons
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Butle_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir été pris pour un con, non ??? :hein:  C'est peut être mon côté parano . En fait je n'y arrivais pas, parce que (et t'as oublié de le spécifier, c'est pas bien ultraman) j'avais oublié de décocher la case "Rangées par" dans les options de présentation du Finder... Voilà c'est réglé, merci. J'éviterai de poser des questions idiotes la prochaine fois :rose:...


Ce n'est pas idiot tant que l'on ne sait pas
Tu es toujours le bienvenu ici


----------



## ultra' (11 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir été pris pour un con, non ??? :hein:  C'est peut être mon côté parano . En fait je n'y arrivais pas, parce que (et t'as oublié de le spécifier, c'est pas bien ultraman) j'avais oublié de décocher la case "Rangées par" dans les options de présentation du Finder... Voilà c'est réglé, merci. J'éviterai de poser des questions idiotes la prochaine fois :rose:...



Bah non c'est pas méchant, y avait un côté ironique dans ma réponse car je suis sur mac depuis uniquement 2 semaines et on me pose des tas de questions par pm....et toi tu es inscrit depuis près d'un an sur ce forum !!!!!

Bref, c'était pas bien compliqué et comme le dit Cmove, tu es le bienvenu ici...d'ailleurs tu y es depuis plus longtemps que moi.


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> faire 5min d'intervalle avec les prefs sys et deskshade en même temps, sa ne fonctionne pas


Bin pourtant chez moi ça marche...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non Cmove c'est plus compliqué que ça :
> -tu prends ta main droite et tu la poses délicatement sur la souris.
> -tu déplaces le curseur de la souris en haut à droite de l'icone se trouvant le + à droite (sans le toucher)
> -tu cliques sur le bouton de la souris, et, tout en laissant le doigt appuyé, tu bouges le curseur de la souris en bas à droite de l'icone se trouvant le + en bas.
> ...


Sur mon mac a chaque redémarrages les icones des disques se remettent à droite alors que la fonction ranger par ... est décochée...


----------



## Tangi (11 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Bah non c'est pas méchant, y avait un côté ironique dans ma réponse car je suis sur mac depuis uniquement 2 semaines et on me pose des tas de questions par pm....et toi tu es inscrit depuis près d'un an sur ce forum !!!!!
> 
> Bref, c'était pas bien compliqué et comme le dit Cmove, tu es le bienvenu ici...d'ailleurs tu y es depuis plus longtemps que moi.


C'est vrai, après tout j'ai le statut "d'habitué", quel honneur , c'est moi qui aurait dû te souhaiter la bienvenue , tu es nouveau (mais sacrément doué quand même, précoce l'ultraman), je plaisante bien sûr. Je ne l'ai pas mal pris, on en apprend tous les jours, même si pour le coup, c'était pas bien compliqué, d'autant que finalement j'ai trouvé la solution par moi même. Dans la mesure où on trouve réponse à tout, ou presque, sur les forums de MacGénération, ça rend fainéant, je me suis un peu précipité... En tout cas toi et Augie, en particulier, êtes les pros de la personnalisation... C'est donc tout naturellement à vous que l'on pose les questions s'y rapportant... Bravo à tous les deux et bonne continuation ...
A +...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, après tout j'ai le statut "d'habitué", quel honneur , c'est moi qui aurait dû te souhaiter la bienvenue , tu es nouveau (mais sacrément doué quand même, précoce l'ultraman), je plaisante bien sûr. Je ne l'ai pas mal pris, on en apprend tous les jours, même si pour le coup, c'était pas bien compliqué, d'autant que finalement j'ai trouvé la solution par moi même. Dans la mesure où on trouve réponse à tout, ou presque, sur les forums de MacGénération, ça rend fainéant, je me suis un peu précipité... En tout cas toi et Augie, en particulier, êtes les pros de la personnalisation... C'est donc tout naturellement à vous que l'on pose les questions s'y rapportant... Bravo à tous les deux et bonne continuation ...
> A +...



Les autres ils ssentent mauvais?


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

Un truc tout gris pour aller avec le temps qu'il fait 





 

_wall : pixelgirlpresents.com
theme : XiSoft Candy 1.0 "Caramel"
icons : iconfactory - David Brasgalla - G5 series
softs : Konfabulator, CandyBar, Pixadex_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Sympa


----------



## alexfvl (11 Décembre 2004)

_*



Clean
Dirty

 Theme::.* Cappuccino 2
*Wallpaper ::.* Travel 2
*Icons ::.* Puff & Unknown....
*Software ::.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menu Bar ::.* Wclock, Butler
_


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa


 Merci  j'suis pas aussi douée que vous autres, mais j'me soigne


----------



## AuGie (11 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un truc tout gris pour aller avec le temps qu'il fait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup, c'est surtout trés cohérent et propre


----------



## Tangi (11 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Les autres ils ssentent mauvais?


Mais non les autres ne sentent pas mauvais, et toi non plus je te rassure tout de suite DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD. J'en profite pour tirer mon chapeau à WOA, à qui j'ai piqué quelques fonds d'écran, mais aussi Macounette, qui m'a filé le set d'icones "Desktop", mais y a aussi cmove... et j'en oublie encore sûrement... 

P.S. Je me rattrappe là non ????


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, c'est surtout trés cohérent et propre


 Merci :rose: 

      Voici un autre desk un peu plus "léger"...





      Clean Dirty

_wall : duckfarm
     icons : snow.e2 aqua, WOA by iconfactory
     theme : soft aqua 1.02
  apps : konfabulator, candybar, pixadex, shapeshifter 2
_ 
    Le thème précédent est bien mais ça donne trop le cafard en cette période de l'année  :rose:


----------



## AuGie (11 Décembre 2004)

:love: Trop beau, mais il fait froid chez toi


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> :love: Trop beau, mais il fait froid chez toi


 Merci  et oui, il fait très froid, ça fait plus de 2 semaines qu'on est dans la soupe (brume dense) et qu'on n'a pas vu le soleil, c'est l'horreur


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

Recoucou , voilà le mien, ce soir... Bonne nuit...


----------



## Macounette (12 Décembre 2004)

Très joli le wall :love:
Fait froid à Rennes aussi on dirait


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli le wall :love:
> Fait froid à Rennes aussi on dirait


Merci Macounette :rose: :love:. Et oui il caille aussi à Rennes, le thermomètre indique -1 ce matin...


----------



## Kr!st0f (12 Décembre 2004)

Pouet,

bon taf à tous.
Un ti Bubbles by Ultra avec en guest m'ssieur Redbull qui en... chie 





Bye


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Tiens tout le monde a le même style maintenant


----------



## doojay (12 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tout le monde a le même style maintenant


Milk 2.5


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tout le monde a le même style maintenant


Non pas tout le monde   !!!


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (12 Décembre 2004)

no mais lol vous allez tous chercher vos fond d'ecran chez pixelgirlpresents  !!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

Wall: deviantART- Hed Kandi

Thème: Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg + Silk.

Safari: set Alpha Value.


Barre des menus :
Proteus, Bytecontroller, Shortlinker, Menu calendar clock.


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> no mais lol vous allez tous chercher vos fond d'ecran chez pixelgirlpresents  !!!!!!!


Exact, mais faut dire qu'avec DeviantArt, c'est le meilleur site à mon goût...


----------



## Macounette (12 Décembre 2004)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> no mais lol vous allez tous chercher vos fond d'ecran chez pixelgirlpresents  !!!!!!!


 nan pas seulement là-bas ! y'a duckfarm aussi... 
 mais je me suis fait un peu la même réflexion...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais faut dire qu'avec DeviantArt, c'est le meilleur site à mon goût...


Trop lent, le mieux est de passer du temps sur les forums us


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Trop lent, le mieux est de passer du temps sur les forums us


Tu pourrais m'en citer quelques uns s'il te plaît...


----------



## AuGie (12 Décembre 2004)

gfxoasis, aqua-soft, aero-soft, neowin, macnn et etc...


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> gfxoasis, aqua-soft, aero-soft, neowin, macnn et etc...


Ca c'est rapide comme réponse, merci bien ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> gfxoasis, aqua-soft, aero-soft, neowin, macnn et etc...




MCNN j'adore  je lurk souvent là-bas


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Décembre 2004)

Petite Contribution un peu plus sérieuse:





Wall: Play loud kids
Konfabulator: iTunes companion, iTunes Display, The Weather
Theme: Milk 2.5
Icones: Un petit mix perso dont du: Snow E Aqua, God's Office.


----------



## pixelemon (12 Décembre 2004)

voici le mien, j'ai un bureau en polaire blanche pour l'hiver, alors j'ai opté pour les chamallows et bien que peu enclin à customiser le thème osx j'ai installé milk, le bleu pâle est du plus bel effet.

  voili voilà


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

Je suis très Romy pour le moment, très. 











Image tirée de l'enregistrement de "La chanson d'Hélène", qui est dans "Les choses de la vie"


----------



## ultra' (13 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* SS Chosen OS by Kevin Husted
*Wallpaper :.* Denise Richard by Ultraman
*Icons :.* XI, Iconizer and a box...
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, ipulse
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is work safe, so enjoy...at work !!!_


----------



## sokh1985 (13 Décembre 2004)

Sans indiscretion, tu fais comment l'effet scotch: avec photoshop, ou un truc spécial?


----------



## ultra' (13 Décembre 2004)

c pas indiscret ^^

tu fais un rectangle gris : #cccccc
tu rends l'opacité à 50%
tu haches les contours au lasso
tu te mets en mode "éclaircir" sur le calque
tu positionnes le scotch comme tu le souhaites
tu fais un petit coup de pinceau en choisissant la couleur blanche sur les extremités du scotch qui ne sont pas sur la photo
tu appliques un filtre d'apparence plastique e tu baisses l'opacité à 25%

Voilà, c à peu près comme ça que je me suis débrouillé, mais y a tellement de méthodes...


----------



## sokh1985 (13 Décembre 2004)

Ok, merci, c'est ULTRAcool


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

Voili voilou





Info sur demande  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Décembre 2004)

Superbe le wall  :love: c'est quoi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe le wall  :love: c'est quoi ?



C'est une variation de couleur de ce wall-ci 

Je ne connais pas l'auteur


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voili voilou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Est ce que je pourrais connaitre le thème utilisé ? La barre des menus legerement transparente est superbe !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que je pourrais connaitre le thème utilisé ? La barre des menus legerement transparente est superbe !




Il s'appelle SS Choensen inspirat Glass


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Il s'appelle SS Choensen inspirat Glass




Merci


----------



## AuGie (15 Décembre 2004)

_*Clean*__* - Dirty*_

_*Theme:.* Soft Aqua by Trevor Rowe...
*Wallpaper :.* W25 by Bioscoop...  
*Icons :.* World of Aqua by David Brasgalla and Stock Icon *( Not release )...*
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Dj Fox Mac Cloud )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pas changé mon bureau. Voici cette nouvelle mouture :


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Clean*__* - Dirty*_
> 
> _*Theme:.* Soft Aqua by Trevor Rowe...
> *Wallpaper :.* W25 by Bioscoop...
> _


 Superbe... j'adooore 
  Un petit lien pour le wall ? merci


----------



## ultra' (15 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Panther
*Wallpaper :.* ciel étoilé by my so talentuous girlfriend Bioscoop  (follow the link to his website on mine)
*Icons :.* hard drives by Ezralite, WOA
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, ipulse
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is work safe, so enjoy...at work !!! And this one is much better than the one posted by Augie 30 minutes ago lol_


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _
> *Wallpaper :.* ciel étoilé by my so talentuous girlfriend Bioscoop  (follow the link to her website on mine)_


 Téléchargé. Merci ! 
  Je me suis permise une petite correction on your english sentence...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Vaut mieux écrire en français si on fait des fautes en Anglais.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux écrire en français si on fait des fautes en Anglais.



  Sa me rappelle un truc sa    :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Décembre 2004)

Ho et puis tiens voilà un petit truc pour contraster avec le bleu de mes confreres  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

On se croirait sur Macnn


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait sur Macnn



Ca aussi sa me dit un truc  :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (16 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux écrire en français si on fait des fautes en Anglais.



vaut mieux se taire quand on a rien d'intéressant à dire 



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> CLICK
> 
> 
> _*Theme:.* Panther
> ...



Wallpaper edited by Bioscoop for me, thanx


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Décembre 2004)

Pour info, CandyBar 2.0.1 ne veut plus appliquer de changements sous OSX.3.7


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2004)

Mais si faut juste mettre ignore


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mais si faut juste mettre ignore



Ce que j'ai fait. Mais "Apply kelkechose" n'est plus dispo.


----------



## sokh1985 (16 Décembre 2004)

Bah chez moi ça a marché nickel, j'ai remis milk 2.5


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Décembre 2004)

Mais y a que moi à qui ça arrive? Entre Silk et ça... J'en ai marre. Vais finir déçu de Apple...

Edit:

Ca marche. Mais pas pour "System". Il est stipulé "Unqualified System"


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas Apple hein   

Repare les autorisation, lance candybat, il te demande : Go to website ou ignore ou un autr truc, tu met ignore. Ensuite lande un pack ou change les icones, apply? Si ca ne marche pas, restore tes icones par defaut et attend la MAJ de candybar


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Décembre 2004)

Je vais attendre, car, rien à faire :rose: 

Merci quand même


----------



## Xman (17 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un problème avec TransparentDock 2.2, je m'explique:

1/ les modifications du dock que le fais sur ma session s'appliquent sur toutes les autres Root compris !!!!
2/Comme je l'ai posté sur le sujet de 10.3.7, je n'ai plus de menu sur le doc (appui long) et le ctrl-clic ne marche plus.
Alors comment réinitialisé mon dock d'origine?
Est-ce-bien TransparentDock le responsable ?
Cela va sans dire : Autorisations réparées - fsck -f - Onyx - et j'en passe ...Rien à faire

Ah ! customisation, quand tu nous tiens !!!!!,..... Tu nous lâche plus !


----------



## Kr!st0f (17 Décembre 2004)

Hello,





Adium,Shapshifter,Silk
Icons: Puft System & Somatic
VS: Label OS

Bybye


----------



## Ifmy (18 Décembre 2004)

Yo là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Superbe ))


----------



## ultra' (18 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Auckwa
*Wallpaper :.* Elisha Cubhert modd
*Icons :.* hard drives by ..., pandora's box is bittorent icon
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, ipulse
*Menu Bar :.* Konfabulator, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is work safe, so enjoy...at work !!! _


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Décembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Yo là



sympa les icones! C'est du wipeout ou f-zero?    :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Décembre 2004)

bonjour comment changer la couleur de la barre latérale hauche des fenètres merci ... ?


----------



## doojay (19 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Auckwa
> *Wallpaper :.* Elisha Cubhert modd
> *Icons :.* hard drives by ..., pandora's box is bittorent icon
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me, ipulse
> ...


Encore un fan de 24, ou peut être de: "the girl next door"!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ifmy (19 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sympa les icones! C'est du wipeout ou f-zero?    :love:



Merci Cmove et Dj  c'est wipe out bien sur  pour F-zero il aurait fallut faire dans le pixelart tellement c'est vieux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Décembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cmove et Dj  c'est wipe out bien sur  pour F-zero il aurait fallut faire dans le pixelart tellement c'est vieux



F-zero c'est pas vieux faut sortir lol ! elle est bien la version GC


----------



## Ifmy (19 Décembre 2004)

lol moi je suis encore sur le premier que de souvenir d'envie de gerber apres quelque heures de jeux non stop 
hheuu sinon je sort mais j'ai plus le temps de jouer au jeux video


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Encore un fan de 24, ou peut être de: "the girl next door"!  :love:  :love:



Ah, elisha... :rose: 

Dis, ultrama, ça te dérengerait pas de mettre ton wall en ligne, stp? Parce que elisha... En plus retouchée par tes soins avec les yeux assortis  à son soutien gorge :rose: 

Oups, pardon, je m'égare... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour comment changer la couleur de la barre latérale hauche des fenètres merci ... ?


C'est dans Themepark


----------



## ultra' (19 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Encore un fan de 24, ou peut être de: "the girl next door"!  :love:  :love:



Non, un fan de beaux culs



			
				sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, elisha... :rose:
> 
> Dis, ultrama, ça te dérengerait pas de mettre ton wall en ligne, stp? Parce que elisha... En plus retouchée par tes soins avec les yeux assortis  à son soutien gorge :rose:
> 
> Oups, pardon, je m'égare... :love:



Vu le peu de travail que j'ai eu par rapport au wallpaper original, je pouvais pas me permettre de mettre mon modd sur mon site, donc j'ai mis un lien vers le wallpaper original en commentaire sur mon site.


Ifmy, ton dernier est splendide, très bonne idée l'horloge, et le wallpaper est superbe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Tiens Ifmy je me demandais les icones dans la menubar comme le chat c'est butler ?


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans Themepark



Merci


----------



## Ifmy (19 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Ifmy je me demandais les icones dans la menubar comme le chat c'est butler ?



oui  j'ai modifier directement des icônes qui ne m'intéressaient pas dans le progiciel.
Je les ai envoyé au programmeur et ca lui plut  elles devraient être normalement dans la prochaine version de Butler, enfin j'espère...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Ok un grand merci


----------



## Mnezyth (19 Décembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon mac a chaque redémarrages les icones des disques se remettent à droite alors que la fonction ranger par ... est décochée...



idem pour moi  une petite solution siou plait)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Décembre 2004)

Piouk piouk


----------



## ultra' (19 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme:.* Milk 2.5
*Wallpaper :.* Caprice Bourret by me (old wallpaper already used)
*Icons :.* puft by David Lanham
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menu Bar :.* Konfabulator, Synergy and Butler..._

_This one is no work safe _


----------



## Ifmy (20 Décembre 2004)

Mnezyth a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi  une petite solution siou plait)



je me suis déjà posé la problématique (c'est normale) et demandé plusieur si un programmeur aurait le couraged e scripter le placement des disque apres qu'ils soit monté (si cela est possible) d'ailleur si quelqu'un qui si connait un peu prog passe par là et envisage uen solution?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Décembre 2004)

Ifmy a dit:
			
		

> je me suis déjà posé la problématique (c'est normale) et demandé plusieur si un programmeur aurait le couraged e scripter le placement des disque apres qu'ils soit monté (si cela est possible) d'ailleur si quelqu'un qui si connait un peu prog passe par là et envisage uen solution?



Il y avait un prog qui faisait sa : garder les icones aux endroits qu'on a choisie cependant je me rapelle plus du nom


----------



## nico31 (20 Décembre 2004)

iXel a dit:
			
		

> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Après tant de péripéties, voici mon bureau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan tres jolie et comme ca tu pourras te dire que tu as copie un pc[/QUOTE]
 Hello Ixel

Petite question.....comment faire pour afficher sur le desktop l'illustration du morceau en lecture sur itunes ?
J'ai vu ça sur un autre exemple de desktop, mais impossible de trouver la bidouille pour y arriver !
Merci d'avance !
@++


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Décembre 2004)

nico31 a dit:
			
		

> Hello Ixel
> 
> Petite question.....comment faire pour afficher sur le desktop l'illustration du morceau en lecture sur itunes ?
> J'ai vu ça sur un autre exemple de desktop, mais impossible de trouver la bidouille pour y arriver !
> ...



A vue de nez c'est synergy


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez c'est synergy



Sinon, tu as ça , c'est très proche et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## nico31 (20 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez c'est synergy


 Thanx !
J'ai suivi le lien, et ça semble bien être ça....5¤ mais bon, je trouve ça trop sympa...!
merci encore de cette réponse super rapide!
@++


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

nico31 a dit:
			
		

> Thanx !
> J'ai suivi le lien, et ça semble bien être ça....5¤ mais bon, je trouve ça trop sympa...!
> merci encore de cette réponse super rapide!
> @++


 Ce que je t'ai proposé est gratuit et identique.


----------



## nico31 (20 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu as ça , c'est très proche et ça fonctionne très bien.


 Yop...pas mal non plus !
thanx !
J'ai chargé les deux bestioles, et que la meilleure gagne !
@++
;-)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## nico31 (20 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'installer le gratos de chez you software.....impec en première approche. RAS.
Faut que je rentre dedans et que je me familiarise avec, mais c'est vraiment extra!
@++


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Mnezyth a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi  une petite solution siou plait)



Perso, j'utilise DragThing et sa palette volume qui affiche les volumes montés. Ainsi, je demande au Finder de ne pas afficher les disques et utilise la palette (que j'ai mis en mode transparent). Du coup, je retrouve mes disques toujours au même endroits


----------



## Zyrol (20 Décembre 2004)

Mon premier Desktop posté....
J'essai d'être à la hauteur, mais difficile.... vous mettez la barre haut !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

ça nous vieillit Nico


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Décembre 2004)

http://alkyss.free.fr/mon-bureau.jpg


----------



## AuGie (20 Décembre 2004)

_*Clean*_

_*Theme:.* Ashen 1.5 by the great Chris McElligott...
*Wallpaper :.* Ashen by Chris McElligott...  
*Icons :.* Snow E2 by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me ( Guest Apparence -> Master Yoda Seph  )...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## ultra' (21 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme* =>  AquaPro by Rey Galza 
*Wallpaper* =>  alessandra_by_cd_marcus, *personnal modd* 
*Icons* => Hard drives by Ezralite 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator, Wclock, Synergy and Butler...
*Guest appearance* => Kidrocky_


_No more chicks, no risk, no fun  _


----------



## doojay (21 Décembre 2004)

Voilà mon nouveau bureau:
http://www.boats-trader.com/pages/my_desktop.html


BONNE FÊTES!!!!!


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon nouveau bureau:
> http://www.boats-trader.com/pages/my_desktop.html
> 
> 
> BONNE FÊTES!!!!!



Comment as tu obtenu le petit dock transparent ?


----------



## doojay (21 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Comment as tu obtenu le petit dock transparent ?


si tu veux parler du dock "normal" c'est avec transparent dock


----------



## doojay (21 Décembre 2004)

sinon je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux parler du dock "normal" c'est avec transparent dock




ça doit être ça... je vais essayer


Merci


----------



## doojay (21 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être ça... je vais essayer
> 
> 
> Merci


avec plaisir


----------



## ultra' (21 Décembre 2004)

Je me posais la question, en regardant certains desks comme celui ci : CLIC

C'est quel logiciel qui permet de réduire les fenetres en dehors du dock ?? c'est un autre dock je suppose ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

C'est WindowShade X d'unsanity 
Et c'est pas un nouveau dock mais ce sont des fenêtres que tu peux balader partout sur l'écran.
Je l'ai utilisé sur ce desk y'a un an, ici.


----------



## ultra' (21 Décembre 2004)

Merci Cmove, c'est pas trop mal comme logiciel, ça fonctionne pas pour le moment avec les applis déjà lancées avant l'install du logiciel, je verrai bien au prochain reboot.


----------



## alexfvl (21 Décembre 2004)

*



 Theme* :. Milk 2.5
*Icons* :. World of Aqua & a Mix
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Synergy, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler


----------



## Macounette (21 Décembre 2004)

Du gris, du rouge... wow  plein de beaux desks. Bravo les artistes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2004)

*Wallpaper:* Rainbow, A deviation by ~Ethernity

*Thème:* Chrome Milk par Max Ruberg.

*Barre des menus :*
Bytecontroller \ Shortlinker \ Menu calendar clock.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Superbe les gars


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Décembre 2004)

Mon nouveau bureau :

http://alkyss.free.fr/mon-bureau.jpg

Theme : Tiger extrem
Icones venant du site xicons
Logiciels : Deskshade, Adium, Transparentdock, 
Fond d'écran venant de http://www.theapplecollection.com/desktop/OSX.shtml


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Superbe les gars



merci Corentin 
Noyeux Joël


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Oui à toi aussi


----------



## Macounette (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon, puisque tout le monde se met au gris  (ou presque)  voici ma modeste contribution... dans l'air du temps vu que c'est Noël après-demain... _







*  grey xmas*

Clean - Dirty


  wall : vladstudio
  icons : snow.e, snow.e2 by sascha höhne
  theme : paper & plastic by mike matas
  softs : konfabulator, shapeshifter, candybar, pixadex
_


----------



## goonie (22 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque tout le monde se met au gris  (ou presque)  voici ma modeste contribution... dans l'air du temps vu que c'est Noël après-demain... _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe   
Et vu la température, il est assez d'actualité.


----------



## Macounette (22 Décembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Superbe
> Et vu la température, il est assez d'actualité.


 Merci :rose:
 en effet, c'est un peu le temps qu'il fait ici en ce moment.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Décembre 2004)

j'ai une question noobesque

Comment je fais une fois que j'ai téléchargé ceci pour avoir des icones que avec les cotés transparents parce que avec ceux-ci les cotés ne le sont pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2004)

Me0 a dit:
			
		

>



bonjour

Savez vous ou je peux trouver l'icône avec le CD et le verre SVP ?


----------



## kitetrip (23 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  AquaPro by Rey Galza
> *Wallpaper* =>  alessandra_by_cd_marcus, *personnal modd*
> *Icons* => Hard drives by Ezralite
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
> ...


 Superbe  !

 Tu pourrais m'indiquer où as-tu trouver ton fond d'écran ?


----------



## G3ck0 (23 Décembre 2004)

J'aimerais savoir ou je peux trouver les icones "originale" de tous le systeme, ainsi que celles des applications que j'ai dans l'ordi...

elles vont dans un répertoire particulier, ou .....

Ce serait cool, j'ai en projet de les modifier, pour qu'elles aillent bien avec mon bureau 
(d'ailleurs si vous avez un bon prog pour les modifier...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macounette (23 Décembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> Savez vous ou je peux trouver l'icône avec le CD et le verre SVP ?


 Moi c'est le thème qui m'intéresserait, il est très joli...


----------



## doojay (23 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question noobesque
> 
> Comment je fais une fois que j'ai téléchargé ceci pour avoir des icones que avec les cotés transparents parce que avec ceux-ci les cotés ne le sont pas


Bizarre, je les ai téléchargé et cela me donne des icones tout à fait normales!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, je les ai téléchargé et cela me donne des icones tout à fait normales!



gneuh pas moi  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Ce sont des png, tu dois utiliser pic2icon


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des png, tu dois utiliser pic2icon


oui exact merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Superbe  !
> 
> Tu pourrais m'indiquer où as-tu trouver ton fond d'écran ?



ici: http://www.deviantart.com/view/12483990/
(c un mode perso par ultraman)


----------



## ultra' (24 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Superbe  !
> 
> Tu pourrais m'indiquer où as-tu trouver ton fond d'écran ?



Pas assez rapide moi.
Merci pour le commentaire et noyeux joel.


----------



## alexfvl (25 Décembre 2004)

Voila mon petit dernier en ce jour de Noël !!!

_Et Joyeux Noël à tous !!_



 

*Theme* :. Label'O'S
*Wallpaper* :. Life is blue by zacharicus
*Icons* :. Ice Drives & World of Aqua
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Synergy, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## bibyfok (25 Décembre 2004)

Plop plop, je cherche a customiser un peu mon desk et j'ai donc plusieurs questions :

 Comment changer les icones du dock,
 comment obtenir les infos comme dans ce screen : itunes, meteo, heure (http://www.fvl.info/images/big_desks/big_dancing_2112.jpg)
 je voudrais change les polices systeme, et quant j'utilise silk ou tinkertool (je crois que c'est le nom) Handelgotlib n'apparait pas ou sinon la police bug (caracteres illisibles)
 Sinon la police qui me dis combien il me reste dans mes disques est tronqué : 55,76go, 7....o Libres comment faire pour l'avoir en entier ?

 Merci bcp


----------



## bibyfok (25 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon nouveau bureau:
> http://www.boats-trader.com/pages/my_desktop.html
> 
> 
> BONNE FÊTES!!!!!


 Heu en passant comment tu obtien cette batterie en "3D" ?
 merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Plop plop, je cherche a customiser un peu mon desk et j'ai donc plusieurs questions :
> 
> Comment changer les icones du dock,



Candybar


			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> comment obtenir les infos comme dans ce screen : itunes, meteo, heure (http://www.fvl.info/images/big_desks/big_dancing_2112.jpg)



Konfabulator et cherche les widgets 



			
				BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais change les polices systeme, et quant j'utilise silk ou tinkertool (je crois que c'est le nom) Handelgotlib n'apparait pas ou sinon la police bug (caracteres illisibles)



Bizard, moi je vois pas comment résoudre ton problème




			
				BiBYFoK a dit:
			
		

> Merci bcp



Derien


----------



## bibyfok (25 Décembre 2004)

hum le nom des widget ? 
 sinon d'autres idées pour silk ou tinkertools ?
 mici


----------



## ultra' (25 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> hum le nom des widget ?
> sinon d'autres idées pour silk ou tinkertools ?
> mici



Ouaip pour Silk, tu reprends ta font et tu la mets manuellement dans les dossiers Fonts du système et de l'utilisateur au lieu de les drag and drop dans le livre des fonts, moi ça m'a résolu le problème


----------



## bibyfok (25 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip pour Silk, tu reprends ta font et tu la mets manuellement dans les dossiers Fonts du système et de l'utilisateur au lieu de les drag and drop dans le livre des fonts, moi ça m'a résolu le problème


 Heu, je suis un novice sur mac, c ou les dossiers ou il faut la drop ?

 merci


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon petit dernier en ce jour de Noël !!!
> 
> _Et Joyeux Noël à tous !!_
> 
> ...


 Superbe  j'adooooore :love:


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

_





Clean - Dirty


  wall : merry christmas in blue by zacharicus
  icons : skExpress folders by sketching, aqua by iconfactory snow.e2 by sascha höhne
  theme : soft aqua
  software : shapeshifter, pixadex, candybar, konfabulator...


_


----------



## ultra' (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est très frais comme desk Macounette   , les couleurs pêtent bien et les icônes sont bien choisies.

Une question : c'est quoi le petit sigle en bas à gauche de ton desk ? ça fait partie du wallpaper ?


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> C'est très frais comme desk Macounette   , les couleurs pêtent bien et les icônes sont bien choisies.


 Merci ! :rose:



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Une question : c'est quoi le petit sigle en bas à gauche de ton desk ? ça fait partie du wallpaper ?


 Oui, tout à fait.
 J'ai trouvé ça rigolo alors je l'ai laissé


----------



## AuGie (25 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super jolie  :love: 

Bravo


----------



## ultra' (25 Décembre 2004)

_*Theme* =>  Milk 2.5 
*Wallpaper* =>  La French Touch by me 
*Icons* => mixx icons 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, windowshade, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator, Wclock, Synergy and Butler...
*Music* => Laurent garnier, the dj that I see more often than my own father_


_No more chicks, no risk, no fun  _


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Super jolie  :love:
> 
> Bravo


 Merci ! :rose:


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  Milk 2.5
> *Wallpaper* =>  La French Touch by me
> *Icons* => mixx icons
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, windowshade, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
> ...


 Beautiful


----------



## bibyfok (26 Décembre 2004)

_*Premier Desk  Soyez indulgent...
  Toujours le probleme de police buggué avec Tinkertools donc vive Lucida 

  Kisses :*






  Theme:.* Soft Aqua 1.01
*Wallpaper :.* Strike a pose by Ultraman
*Icons :.* Too many differents
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, AdiumX CVS Pré 0.73 mod by Me 
*Menu Bar :.* Deskshade, Virtue, BluePhoneElite, ShortLinker, MenuMeter, MenuCalendarClock, Synergy
__*Music :. *Raindrops + Sunshowerz - MACHINA - The Smashing Pumpkins

_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> _*Premier Desk  Soyez indulgent...
> Toujours le probleme de police buggué avec Tinkertools donc vive Lucida
> 
> Kisses :*
> ...



Gneuh huge menu bar


----------



## bibyfok (26 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Gneuh huge menu bar


 Comme la tienne  (Plus c'est long, Plus c'est bon )


----------



## bibyfok (26 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  Milk 2.5
> *Wallpaper* =>  La French Touch by me
> *Icons* => mixx icons
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, windowshade, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
> ...


 tres beau, pour tes menu, t'utilise Silk ? avec quelle police (futura ? handelgot...?) et quels reglages ?
 sinon pour l'espace disque restant dans tes disques, comment tu le modifie ?
 merci


----------



## ultra' (26 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> tres beau, pour tes menu, t'utilise Silk ? avec quelle police (futura ? handelgot...?) et quels reglages ?
> sinon pour l'espace disque restant dans tes disques, comment tu le modifie ?
> merci



Oui, Silk avec la police Handelgot en ce moment, mais y a copperplate qui rend pas mal également, d'ailleurs ma période d'essai s'est terminée aujourd'hui pour Silk, je me suis décidé à l'acheter....

Et quels réglages...ben aucun, j'ai simplement remplacé lucida par handelgot, c tout.

Et pour l'espace disque, augie m'a fourni une explication à mes débuts sur mac, je vais faire un copier-coller.

Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications... 

PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."

Voilà, à+ et merci pour les compliments.


----------



## Gloubi99 (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
Voici le mien:


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Décembre 2004)

Il est sobre le tien !

Cela dit moi c'est pas le cirque non plus !   

Vous aviez eu le desktop de mon iMac, voilà celui de mon nouveau G4 !
Moins personnalisé au niveau du fond d'écran, mais il me va bien !

D'habitude il est plus en ordre, là j'ai un peu honte de vous montrer ça
avec les icônes qui traînent partout ! Boudu !
(mais mettez donc les patins pour pas rayer !) 

Voilou !


----------



## doojay (28 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Heu en passant comment tu obtien cette batterie en "3D" ?
> merci


Me revoilà désolé, je n'ai pas été rapide à répondre because Noël enfin bon pour la batterie va faire un tour ici   :
http://www.orange-carb.org/SBM/


----------



## doojay (28 Décembre 2004)

Très beau premier desk Bibyfok   Magnifique Ultraman     et Macounette c'est super rafraichissant, bravo


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2004)

Mon nouveau, pour plus d'info, n'hesitez pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Ah un peu de soleil


----------



## ultra' (28 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, et avec le mien, un peu d'érotisme, manque plus qu'un desk avec des billets de banque   






_*Theme* =>  Aquapro 
*Wallpaper* =>  Chaperon rouge by me 
*Icons* => mixx icons 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, windowshade, Konfabulator (hidden icon), Adium X 0.72 mod by me (personnal modd of icy bubbles) 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator (hidden), Wclock, Synergy and Butler...
*Music* => David Carretta, electro music_


_This one is work safe_


----------



## House M.D. (28 Décembre 2004)

Voilà le mien  :


----------



## kitetrip (28 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau, pour plus d'info, n'hesitez pas


 Très joli 

 Où as-tu trouvé ton fond d'écran ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Jolie la fille Naru


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Très joli
> 
> Où as-tu trouvé ton fond d'écran ??



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/10249673/


----------



## kitetrip (28 Décembre 2004)

Merci bien !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et avec le mien, un peu d'érotisme, manque plus qu'un desk avec des billets de banque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa tes icônes disques... Ou les as tu eu ?


----------



## Alex* (28 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau, pour plus d'info, n'hesitez pas



Vraiment très joli !  

Je suis novice sous MacOs, ou peut-on télécharger ce genre de thème de bureau ? Tes icônes sont vraiment bien aussi


----------



## kitetrip (28 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/10249673/


C'était juste deux messages au dessus


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau, pour plus d'info, n'hesitez pas


 Waouh sublime :love: 
 Du grand AuGie


----------



## AuGie (29 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour vos commentaires   

Les icones ce sont les Somatic pour le dock et les puft pour le bureau de david Lanham


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

New one


----------



## atcha_sama (29 Décembre 2004)

Tres beau wallpapers  

 Il me tarde de vous mettrez cela quand j'aurai ce" petit "  Powabook !! 
 ça donne l'eau a la bouche en voyant tout cela  



 dure sera le choix du wallpaper ......


----------



## Alex* (29 Décembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos commentaires
> 
> Les icones ce sont les Somatic pour le dock et les puft pour le bureau de david Lanham



Salut Augie,

Ce serait possible de savoir ce que tu utilises comme " widget " pour la lecture de tes mp3 ? C'est trop pratique la pochette de l'album qui s'affiche ainsi que le titre, etc...  

D'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

atcha_sama a dit:
			
		

> Tres beau wallpapers
> 
> Il me tarde de vous mettrez cela quand j'aurai ce" petit "  Powabook !!
> ça donne l'eau a la bouche en voyant tout cela
> ...


Tu peux aussi faire une rotation de tes walls


----------



## AuGie (30 Décembre 2004)

Alex* a dit:
			
		

> Salut Augie,
> 
> Ce serait possible de savoir ce que tu utilises comme " widget " pour la lecture de tes mp3 ? C'est trop pratique la pochette de l'album qui s'affiche ainsi que le titre, etc...
> 
> D'avance merci



Pour la pochette c'est itunescompanion et à gauche c'est itunescontroller et itunes display


----------



## fletchernic (30 Décembre 2004)

wall: à partir d'une illustration de Hoon prise sur cet excellent site: messstudio
 icônes : je sais plus quel est l'auteur mais ca vient de macthink
 konfabulator: itunes display
 butler
 theme: full metal milk

 bonne année à tous


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> New one


 Terrible ! c'est épuré comme pas croyable, mais...
  pourquoi t'as plus d'icônes sur ton bureau ? Elles sont passées où ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Je m'en sert pas j'ai mon dock et mon clavier


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année les customizers


----------



## Macounette (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne Année à vous tous.


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Janvier 2005)

Yop, bonne année à tous.





Bybye


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Splendide


----------



## House M.D. (2 Janvier 2005)

Le petit dernier, version LabelOS  :


----------



## Kr!st0f (2 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Splendide



Merci  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Yop, bonne année à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Magnifique, en effet ! :love: 
 Pour le wall, tu aurais un petit lien ? :rose:


----------



## doojay (2 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Année à vous tous.


 Bonne Anné à tous!!!! Merci macounette!


----------



## Kr!st0f (3 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique, en effet ! :love:
> Pour le wall, tu aurais un petit lien ? :rose:



Je ne me souviens plus de l'endroit d'où il vient.

Mis en ligne par mes soins ici

Bye


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souviens plus de l'endroit d'où il vient.
> 
> Mis en ligne par mes soins ici
> 
> Bye


  merciii !


----------



## House M.D. (4 Janvier 2005)

Unity & Lain  :





Image cliquable


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (4 Janvier 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau, pour plus d'info, n'hesitez pas



Joli! Pourrais-tu me communiquer le nom de ce thème?

Merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Janvier 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Joli! Pourrais-tu me communiquer le nom de ce thème?
> 
> Merci



A vue de nez un somatic blue  

PS : voici mon dernier screen





PS bis (d'autres screens inédits sont sur ma page dans ma sign ^^:love


----------



## alexfvl (4 Janvier 2005)

*Theme* :. Capuccino
*Wallpaper* :. Botanical Beauty
*Icons* :. Oldies
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Ipulse, Adium X 0.72 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Un lien pour le wall ? Merci


----------



## alexfvl (4 Janvier 2005)

Voila : @Deviantart


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Janvier 2005)

Pouêt,

Un ti iPod like:





Bybye


----------



## spitfire378 (5 Janvier 2005)

Voiloute pour moi :


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2005)

Super de desk !!! 

Peut on avoir un lien pour le fond ?

Merci


----------



## spitfire378 (6 Janvier 2005)

Voili voila c'est ici


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Voili voila c'est ici



Super merci !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2005)

Il est nikel ton desk spitfire 
Tu devrais essayer avec le thème milk je pense que ça ferait encore mieux.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2005)

Ben voici ma petite contribution du jeudi


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2005)

Je viens à l'instant de mettre le meme fond et de mettre le theme Milk

Trop beau !


----------



## ultra' (6 Janvier 2005)

_*Theme* =>  MILK 2.5 
*Wallpaper* =>  PARADIS by me 
*Icons* => mixx icons 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me (personnal modd of icy bubbles) 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator , Wclock, Synergy and Butler...
*Music* => Marilyn manson_


_This one is NOT work safe_


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  MILK 2.5
> *Wallpaper* =>  PARADIS by me
> *Icons* => mixx icons
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me (personnal modd of icy bubbles)
> ...




Sympathique ma foi....


----------



## iBenj (7 Janvier 2005)

hello tous alors voici mon mien 
(je precise que hier encore je ne connaissais rien a tout ca) j' ai un peu lu ce post et j' ai appris beaucoup ^^

j' attends les critiques


----------



## iBenj (7 Janvier 2005)

ah oui aussi (desolé le double post)

j' aurais voulu savoir comment on met un controleur pour itunes qui ressemble a quelquechose ^^
parceque synergy dans la barre c' est pas ca que je voulais exactement 

si c' est avec konfabulator faut il creer soit meme son propre widget ou en existe t il des jolis (a part celui de base inclu avec le logiciel) ??

merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Oui il en existe pleins sur le site de Konfabulator dans la rubrique Gallery.


----------



## alexfvl (7 Janvier 2005)

Un Ptit desk avant le WE !!



 

 *Theme* :. GuiPod
*Wallpaper* :. Take Me
*Icons* :. Puff & Falling
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Adium X 0.74 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## spitfire378 (8 Janvier 2005)

Merci zyrol et dark templar. Alors moi j'ai une tite question, c'est un widget la petite appli que vous utilisez pour itunes et qui affiche la jacquette du CD?


----------



## alexfvl (8 Janvier 2005)

QQ sait comment modifier les icones des types de fichier par exemple pour les zip ou mp3 ... ??


 Merci


----------



## alexfvl (8 Janvier 2005)

Avec la sortie de PM2k5 je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de faire un ptit desk !!



 

 *Theme* :. PM2k5
*Wallpaper* :. Dancing Girl
*Icons* :. Snow E & ...
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Adium X 0.74 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> QQ sait comment modifier les icones des types de fichier par exemple pour les zip ou mp3 ... ??
> 
> 
> Merci


Pour les fichiers type, il faut aller dans l'application, afficher les paquets, resources et il y' a des fichiers avec des tiffs ou ; ça dépend et il suffit de remplacer.


----------



## thefreak6767 (8 Janvier 2005)

heLLo, 

et tt d'abord, bravo à tous, c'est du beau travail!

Une question certainement tte bete, mais j'ai remarqué que sur les desktop proposés, sur le bureau, afficher les éléments est coché. De ce fait sur chaque disc monté, on peut voir "160Go, 100Go libre".

Bien, ma question est la suivante: j'ai "Disponible" à la place de "Libre", ce qui prend plus de place, et ce qui engendre l'apparition de "...", et une phrase pas entiere.

Je sais que c'est purement esthétique, mais au moins, la phrase est moins longue.

Donc comment on fait pour avoir 'Libre" à la place du habituel "Disponible"? freeware? commande?

Merci, et bonne année à tous!

FreAk*


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

thefreak6767 a dit:
			
		

> heLLo,
> 
> et tt d'abord, bravo à tous, c'est du beau travail!
> 
> ...




c'est ecrit quelques pages plus tot par Ultramant citant Augie


----------



## spitfire378 (8 Janvier 2005)

Mon new buro voli voila


----------



## thefreak6767 (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est ecrit quelques pages plus tot par Ultramant citant Augie



Merci Beaucoup DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD!!

FreAk*


----------



## ultra' (8 Janvier 2005)

_*Theme* =>  MILK 2.5 
*Wallpaper* => Amor amor by bioscoop (personnal gift, don't ask for it 
*Icons* => mixx icons 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me (personnal icons  ) 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator (hidden icon as usual) , Wclock, Butler...
*Music* => Bjork_


_This one is work safe_


----------



## xanadu (9 Janvier 2005)

thefreak6767 a dit:
			
		

> Donc comment on fait pour avoir 'Libre" à la place du habituel "Disponible"? freeware? commande?
> 
> Merci, et bonne année à tous! FreAk*



Avant:
Donner les autorisations au dossier French.lproj et au fichier Localized.strings 
(qui se trouvent..... voir plus loin)

À savoir:
Pour afficher le contenu du paquet: "ctrl"+ "clic" sur le fichier
Pour ouvrir le fichier localized.....: n'importe quel éditeur de texte

À faire:
Aller dans Système / Bibliothèque / CoreServices / Finder  (Afficher le contenu du paquet) / Contents / Resources / French.lproj 
Ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings , 
Changer le "disponibles" par "libres" ou " free" des lignes : IV9, SB1 et SB2 
Enregistrer les modifications...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  MILK 2.5
> *Wallpaper* => Amor amor by bioscoop (personnal gift, don't ask for it
> *Icons* => mixx icons
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, konfabulator, Adium X 0.72 mod by me (personnal icons  )
> ...


Bisous bisous, de rien pour le wall ...


----------



## ultra' (9 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bisous bisous, de rien pour le wall ...



....tu t'appelles bioscoop maintenant ????


----------



## thefreak6767 (9 Janvier 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Mon new buro voli voila



Cool, ya-t-il possibilité de connaitre le skin de la fenetre des contacts pour Adium, que tu utilises?

Merci,

FreAk*


----------



## spitfire378 (9 Janvier 2005)

c'est moi meme qui l'est fait et je suis désolé je viens encore de changer l'interface. Mais a vue de nez c'était un group bubbles avc un fond gris opacité 3/4 une police "gill sans light" et quant aux icones de statut j'ai récupéré celles de proteus plus esthétiques que celles comprisent avc adium. Si tu les veux je peux te les envoyer par mail.


----------



## Aurelien_ (9 Janvier 2005)

Proteus tout entier est plus esthétique qu'Adium!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Janvier 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Proteus tout entier est plus esthétique qu'Adium!



là n'est pas la question et ne fais pas partie du thread


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

La bonne blague adium c'est le top
Orb


----------



## ultra' (10 Janvier 2005)

_*Theme* =>  P2MK5
*Wallpaper* => Regard glaçant by me 
*Icons* => snow e2 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, itunes, Adium X 0.72 mod by me (icy icons  ) 
*Menu Bar* => ejector, Wclock, Butler
*Music* => Rage (german speed metal)
*Guest appearance* => Bioscoop, the girls that rules the "deskmodding world"_


_This one is work safe_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2005)

*Wallpaper:* Rose on the dancefloor, A deviation by ~Andidas
-------------
*Thème:* PM2K5 par Swizcore studios.
-------------
*Barre des menus :* Bytecontroller \ Shortlinker \ Menu calendar clock.


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2005)

ultraman, woa : superbe  :love: 

 une petite question : le "widget" pour iTunes - qu'est-ce que c'est ? un ptit lien ? :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Janvier 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> *Wallpaper:* Rose on the dancefloor, A deviation by ~Andidas
> -------------
> *Thème:* PM2K5 par Swizcore studios.
> -------------
> *Barre des menus :* Bytecontroller \ Shortlinker \ Menu calendar clock.



Fabien, tu partages tes icones de services de proteus?  :love:  

Je les ai téléchargé mais maintenant pour faire un services icons pack je sais pas faire


----------



## ultra' (10 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ultraman, woa : superbe  :love:
> 
> une petite question : le "widget" pour iTunes - qu'est-ce que c'est ? un ptit lien ? :rose:



Merci Macounette, ce n'est pas une widget pour Itunes mais La skin itunes du thèmes PM2K5, comme l'a également utilisé woa d'ailleurs.


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette, ce n'est pas une widget pour Itunes mais La skin itunes du thèmes PM2K5, comme l'a également utilisé woa d'ailleurs.


 ahhh  ok :rose: merci !
 Je viens de télécharger le thème, je vais regarder ça de plus près.
 C'est vrai qu'à force d'utiliser des widgets j'avais oublié qu'iTunes peut aussi se "minimiser"  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Fabien, tu partages tes icones de services de proteus?  :love:
> 
> Je les ai téléchargé mais maintenant pour faire un services icons pack je sais pas faire




Désolé je ne peux pas t'aider, je ne sais pas du tout comment faire.


----------



## phipounet (11 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous zé à toutes !

Superbe ultraman ton desktop !  

Vous faites comment pour changer les polices du bureau... Apparemment, il y a Silk qui fait ça, j'ai bon ???
Aucune application gratuite ne fait l'équivalent ?

Merci de vos réponses !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir

cela fait un moment que je me pose la question en voyant cela :

est que c'est bien une liste de contact des differents logiciels de messagerie 
(aim , msn, ect ect) ?

comment faire pour avoir cela ?

et puis , est que pour voir les contact connécte ou pas , on doit avoir ouvert toutes les messageries ou il y a un "truc" qui le fait automatiquement?


merci  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> cela fait un moment que je me pose la question en voyant cela :
> 
> ...



C'est proteus ici un logiciel multiprotocol (qui fait msn aim icq etc en meme temps)
Il existe aussi Adium

www.adiumx.com
www.proteusx.com


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est proteus ici un logiciel multiprotocol (qui fait msn aim icq etc en meme temps)
> Il existe aussi Adium
> 
> www.adiumx.com
> www.proteusx.com



j'ai telechargé les 2

avec proteus je peux avoir msn et aim en meme temp et en francais 

avec adium je ne peux me connecter que a une seule a la fois et en plus c'est en anglais   ....c'est normal   

merci  :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telechargé les 2
> 
> avec proteus je peux avoir msn et aim en meme temp et en francais
> 
> ...



dans les preferences d'adium il faut cliquer sur le + pour ajouter un compte !
Et ce n'est qu'en anglais oui car Adium est  n'est pas fini au niveau developement  Cependant il reste mon préféré  :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

Et voici mon "interprétation" à partir du thème PM2K5 de Swizcore Studios : 

*Blue-Grey*






_once - twice

    theme : PM2K5 by Swizcore Studio, merci à ultraman & woa de me l'avoir fait découvrir... 
     wall : duckfarm
     icons : snow.e2, snow.e2 graphite, xicons...
     softs : pixadex, candybar and itunes...
     listening to Mazzy Star's soft tunes...
_
merci à tous pour votre  inspiration.


----------



## doojay (12 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ... Cependant il reste mon préféré  :love:


Ah bon?!!


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> dans les preferences d'adium il faut cliquer sur le + pour ajouter un compte !
> Et ce n'est qu'en anglais oui car Adium est  n'est pas fini au niveau developement  Cependant il reste mon préféré  :love:



Moi aussi c'est mon préféré, on peut tout faire de A à Z  (enfin presque.....  )

Par contre, les developpeur d'Adium sont des furieux coté mise à jour (au moins 1 toute les semaines  )


----------



## spitfire378 (12 Janvier 2005)

Alors que me revoila avc mon nouveau bureau





pour changer la police du systeme j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait utiliser tinker tool ce que j'ai fait, seulement la barre du finder me résiste et reste dc ds sa police originale pouvez vous m'aider. Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Utilise Silk


----------



## spitfire378 (12 Janvier 2005)

Merci cmove pour ta réponse alors j'ai téléchargé silk seulement je n'y comprend rien peux tu m'explique comment il marche. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Klakmuf (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je reste dans l'hyper classique. C'est un 19' mais je n'ai jamais trop de place. Seules fantaisies, les icones, la plupart sont de ma composition, et les fonds d'écrans itou, qui changent de manière aléatoire.


----------



## La Taupe (13 Janvier 2005)

coucou je souhaiterai personnaliser mon os (interface... etc)
 pour vous cher accro aux mac quel logiciels sont incontournable??? que faut il faire??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Lire les 77 pages de cette discussion.    
OK, je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Merci cmove pour ta réponse alors j'ai téléchargé silk seulement je n'y comprend rien peux tu m'explique comment il marche. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Tu vas dans préférences systèmes. Silk. Font Settings. Dans la liste des polices tu choisis en cliquant sur Lucida Grande " Original " puis tu choisis une autre police de ton choix et tu appuis sur Replace.
Tu fermes la session et tout est changé.


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2005)

La Taupe a dit:
			
		

> coucou je souhaiterai personnaliser mon os (interface... etc)
> pour vous cher accro aux mac quel logiciels sont incontournable??? que faut il faire??


 
 coucou la taupe ! 
 sors de ton trou et va faire un tour :
PAR LA
OU ICI
ou encore là
 y a plein de sites, faut chercher !


----------



## pixelemon (14 Janvier 2005)

voici le mien, je l'aimeuuuu... des mois de finition... j'ai beau changer de temps en temps je reviens toujours sur ce fond d'écran.


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

pardon mais widgets, kezako ?


 merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pardon mais widgets, kezako ?
> 
> 
> merci




Les Widgets sont des petits programmes fonctionnant sur Konfabulator:

http://www.konfabulator.com/

Ils te permettent de personnaliser ton bureau en indiquant entre autres le cours d'une action, la météo, un calendrier ou le morceau joué dans itunes.

Il existe également un logiciel chez Panic.com qui s'appelle Statoo et qui fait un peu le tout en un des widgets, mais a mon avis bien moins complet que le précédent.

http://panic.com/stattoo/

Pour info, la prochaine mise à jour majeure d'Apple (Tiger) reprendra le concept des widgets dans une technologie s'appellant Dashboard.

Voili voilou.


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

ok merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Janvier 2005)

Voila mon desk d'en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Cela fait plusieurs fois que je vois ce wall, on peut l'avoir dans quel bon distributeur ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait plusieurs fois que je vois ce wall, on peut l'avoir dans quel bon distributeur ?



je pense qu ici c'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Merci


----------



## clampin (16 Janvier 2005)

Voici mon desktop du moment (vu réduite mais si vous cliquez la grande en 1440*900)


----------



## alexfvl (16 Janvier 2005)

Mon petit dernier 



 

 *Theme* :. X-Metal
*Wallpaper* :. White Tiger mod by Me
*Icons* :. World of aqua & a mix mod by Me
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Adium X 0.74 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Superbe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Alex, ton desK est superbe   
C'est incroyable à quel point tes icônes se marient bien avec le wall


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Juste une recoloration


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Oulà ! Ca fait un bail que j'ai pas posté ici ! 

  Allez !
  Thème(ShapeShifter) : X-Metal(Black menus)
  Icônes(à part la poubelle) et bureau perso





  C'est bien, ça m'a obligé à faire un peu de ménage !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Je savais pas que tu étais intéressé par la custo


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que tu étais intéressé par la custo


 
 Si, si !  
 Mais ça fait un sacré moment que j'avais pas posté ici !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2005)

*Wallpaper:* Tropics ~Bizarre SK

*Theme:* PM2K5 | Swizcore studios.

*Menu bar :*Silk\Bytecontroller \ Shortlinker \ Menu calendar clock.


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2005)

pas mal


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

ils sont très beaux tes icônes dans le dock Woa !
  moi je change souvent mon bureau, j'aime bien les screensavers en guise de fond d'écran (un peu de mouvement quoi ... )
  en ce moment il a cette allure (les pommes bougent) :


----------



## ultra' (18 Janvier 2005)

_*Theme* =>  Milk chocolate
*Wallpaper* => Pin up by me 
*Icons* => mixx icons, boite a malices icon by Bioscoop (don't ask yet) 
*Software* => Shapeshifter, ican, sticky windows, Silk, Konfabulator and wclock 
*Menu Bar* => Konfabulator, butler and Wclock 
*Music* => Rage, german speed metal_


_This one is NOT work safe_


----------



## phipounet (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut !!

Ultraman, c'est quoi ta police ?? et elle se trouve où ?? Elle est vraiment cool...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment, j'ai mis cette image, assez hallucinante, comme fond d'écran... un incedie dans le Montana... le photographe devait pas en mener large...


Allez jeter un ½il, ce site regorge d'images incroyables


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'ai mis cette image, assez hallucinante, comme fond d'écran... un incedie dans le Montana... le photographe devait pas en mener large...
> 
> 
> Allez jeter un ½il, ce site regorge d'images incroyables



Si tu donnais un lien, ça aiderait pour aller sur le site.


----------



## Zyrol (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'ai mis cette image, assez hallucinante, comme fond d'écran... un incedie dans le Montana... le photographe devait pas en mener large...
> 
> 
> Allez jeter un ½il, ce site regorge d'images incroyables




je veux bien, mais ou lest le lien ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien, mais ou lest le lien ??



Copieur.


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Pardon pardon... il suffit juste de faire clic-droit dans l'image dans une nouvelle page... 

http://epod.usra.edu/archive/images/mccolganfire.jpg

Donc la page d'accueil est http://epod.usra.edu/


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Copieur.



Justement, il suffit de copier l'adresse de l'image pour récupérer l'adresse du site ! 
http://epod.usra.edu/


C'est vrai qu'elle est terrible cette image, Téo ! 

_Arf© !  Grillé !    _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai une petite question.
Quand je mets mes icones sur le côté gauche du bureau, elles reviennent systématiquement à droite après une mise en veille, une fermeture de session ou un redemarrage.
Existe-il une solution à ce problème ou remettez vous les icones en place manuellemnt après chaque rebootage.
Merci.

PS : Je précise que j'ai décoché toute les options de présentation (alignement rangement etc.).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Il faut mettre aligner sur la grille


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il faut mettre aligner sur la grille



J'ai essayé.
J'ai mis mes icones de DD à l'horizontale et mes dossiers à la verticale, et comme je l'ai dit avec chaque mise en veille ou autre, les icones se retrouvent toutes alignées verticalement.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé.
> J'ai mis mes icones de DD à l'horizontale et mes dossiers à la verticale, et comme je l'ai dit avec chaque mise en veille ou autre, les icones se retrouvent toutes alignées verticalement.



Déjà sous Mac OS 9 ça le faisait, les disques durs se retrouvant à leur position par défaut...
Peut-être une explication, non technique, mais "de principe" :
Bureau Windows --> icônes rangées à gauche
Bureau Mac --> icônes rangées à droite


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Déjà sous Mac OS 9 ça le faisait, les disques durs se retrouvant à leur position par défaut...
> Peut-être une explication, non technique, mais "de principe" :
> Bureau Windows --> icônes rangées à gauche
> Bureau Mac --> icônes rangées à droite



il y avait pas une app qui bloquer la position des icones sur le bureau? Ah je sais plus j'ai un vieux doute


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il y avait pas une app qui bloquer la position des icones sur le bureau? Ah je sais plus j'ai un vieux doute



Ca ne me dit rien...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me dit rien...



J'avais cru lire ca pourtant ...

SI quelqu'un a une info la dessus, merci


----------



## ultra' (20 Janvier 2005)

_*Theme* =>  Powermetal 2.0
*Wallpaper* => Clara up by me 
*Icons* => Hard drives by HG-DESIGN, find them here
*Software* => Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator and wclock 
*Menu Bar* => Synergy, Konfabulator, butler and Wclock 
*Music* => Slayer_


_This one is work safe, HG-DESIGN copycat_


----------



## Djib (21 Janvier 2005)

j'ai 2,3 problemes pour changer les icones de mon mac
certains trucs peuvent pas etre changés comme finder, préferences systeme, la corbeille...vous savez comment faire ? moi pour changer d'icone je fais copier coller via "lire les informations" mais parfois ça ne colle pas
de + j'ai changé l'icone "applications" mais le changement ne se voit pas dans la colonne de gauche sur le macintosh HD....bizarre
merci


----------



## Tangi (21 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 2,3 problemes pour changer les icones de mon mac
> certains trucs peuvent pas etre changés comme finder, préferences systeme, la corbeille...vous savez comment faire ? moi pour changer d'icone je fais copier coller via "lire les informations" mais parfois ça ne colle pas
> de + j'ai changé l'icone "applications" mais le changement ne se voit pas dans la colonne de gauche sur le macintosh HD....bizarre
> merci


Salut,
Pour changer certains icones tu auras besoin de CandyBar à 12,95$ que tu pourras trouver ici, c'est le cas pour l'icone du Finder et des Préférences systèmes notamment. Pour le dossier "Applications" dans la partie gauche du Finder, tu cliques juste dessus et tu le glisses hors de la colonne de gauche pour l'enlever puis tu y glisses le dossier "Applications" dont tu as changé l'icone, ça devrait marcher...
Voilà ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme* =>  Powermetal 2.0
> *Wallpaper* => Clara up by me
> *Icons* => Hard drives by HG-DESIGN, find them here
> *Software* => Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator and wclock
> ...



Habillée, je ne l'avais pas reconnu la belle Clara.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Janvier 2005)

Allez ça faisait longtemps, voici sûrement un de mes derniers desk avant le passage à Tiger où à un thème sombre (j'attends le set minium).





*Theme* =>  Aqua
*Wallpaper* =>  Économiseur MatrixGL
*Icons* => Pour la plupart celles par défaut, les disques proviennent de Snow.E2 et sait où je peux retrouver le set d'où provenait mon icône de CD ce serait sympa car il me manque celles sur les DVD-RW
*Software* => Konfabulator 
*Menu Bar* => Sinergy, Pod2Go, Konfabulator, BackLight, MenuMeters

_PS : vous remarquez l'espace disque dispo sur ma partition documents (ce n'est pas un bug)._


Au fait, comment faites vous pour changer la police des barres de titre ? J'ai essayé avec TinkerTool comme sous Jaguar, j'arrive à changer à peu près tout sauf ça.


----------



## Djib (21 Janvier 2005)

merci pour la réponse
bien cher le candybar!
vous avez pas quelques trucs pour remixer mon iTunes ? des trucs faciles à faire si possible  merçu


----------



## Tangi (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est génial ce truc là, BackLight, ça marche vachement bien et c'est gratuit en plus. C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de version française de Pod2Go, avec les horaires de cinéma et tout et tout... Et puis j'ai un écran trop petit (15") pour pouvoir afficher Synergy dans la barre de menu, c'est con  !!!


----------



## Djib (21 Janvier 2005)

personne il a des trucs pour mon iTunes tout laid ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Maintenant les thèmes sont souvent accompagné de skins pour iTunes


----------



## Djib (21 Janvier 2005)

les themes ? désolé j'suis nouveau! et pa super calé avec ça :hein:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> personne il a des trucs pour mon iTunes tout laid ??



sinon sur resexellence.com tu vas dans itunes skins..


----------



## Djib (21 Janvier 2005)

on les fout comment les skins? parce que c'est pour version 4.2 moi c'est 4.7.1 me semble t il...pas d'autre site ? ou d'autre truc que les skins? merci


----------



## babos (21 Janvier 2005)

quelqu'un sait où peut-on se procurer un wallpaper au gout du jour de la nouvelle identité graphique Apple??

je veux dire par là le style "vert" à la ipod shuffle, ilife 05 et iwork devoilés au macworld dernier?

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

http://cc.domaindlx.com/Jonnywake/lifeisrandom.jpg


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

Rien de bien special, j'aime l'Asie.


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Rien de bien special, j'aime l'Asie.


 Joliiiiii... savais-tu qu'une Yoko Tsuno a hanté ces forums il y a quelques mois?


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2005)

Re,
J'ai trouvé la réponse dans la FAQ de TinkerTool, ce n'est pas lui qu'il faut utiliser pour ça.
Donc je réitère ma question, vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour changer la police de la barre des menus et du Finder ?


----------



## doojay (22 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> J'ai trouvé la réponse dans la FAQ de TinkerTool, ce n'est pas lui qu'il faut utiliser pour ça.
> Donc je réitère ma question, vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour changer la police de la barre des menus et du Finder ?


silk


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup, je testerais ça la semaine prochaine.


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait où peut-on se procurer un wallpaper au gout du jour de la nouvelle identité graphique Apple??
> 
> je veux dire par là le style "vert" à la ipod shuffle, ilife 05 et iwork devoilés au macworld dernier?
> 
> merci d'avance


----------



## babos (23 Janvier 2005)

merci


----------



## Zyrol (23 Janvier 2005)

Voici mon nouveau desk...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Wow, grâce à quoi tu as ce fond d'écran ? (Logiciel, autre ?)

D'autre part, est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver les icones de Quicktime 7 et de Dashboard (j'ai peur qu'on me réponde que ça sera pas possible vu que Tiger est en beta, est-ce que je me trompe  ?)


----------



## Zyrol (23 Janvier 2005)

Ce fond d'ecran est en fait un logiciel, qui actualise l'image toutes les 5 minutes (ou plus) et tu l'umage réelle de la terre avec les satellites , les nuages....

Tu peux le trouver ici


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Quel titre de musique !


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Quel titre de musique !


as tu as remarqué aussi  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Quel titre de musique !



Héhé  J'écoutais du rap  la vulgarité de nos jours  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Héhé  J'écoutais du rap  la vulgarité de nos jours  :hein:



Les jeunes ! 

  

Chouette, ton bureau DJFox !


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

siouplé des trucs sympa pour iTunes, que ça soit moins moche et tout! dites moi tout


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> siouplé des trucs sympa pour iTunes, que ça soit moins moche et tout! dites moi tout



Tu as déjà eu des réponses à ta question, non ? :hein: :mouais:
On t'a indiqué, entre autres, Resexcellence, sur lequel tu peux trouver des skins.
Pour les installer, tu sélectionnes l'application iTunes(peu importe la version, le principe est le même), tu fais un ctrl+clic pour faire apparaître le menu contextuel et tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet" et ensuite, tu vas chercher le fichier Contents/Ressources/*iTunes.rsrc*.
Tu le copies quelque part sur ton disque dur pour le sauvegarder et tu le remplaces par celui que tu as téléchargé.

Voilà !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà eu des réponses à ta question, non ? :hein: :mouais:
> On t'a indiqué, entre autres, Resexcellence, sur lequel tu peux trouver des skins.
> Pour les installer, tu sélectionnes l'application iTunes(peu importe la version, le principe est le même), tu fais un ctrl+clic pour faire apparaître le menu contextuel et tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet" et ensuite, tu vas chercher le fichier Contents/Ressources/*iTunes.rsrc*.
> Tu le copies quelque part sur ton disque dur pour le sauvegarder et tu le remplaces par celui que tu as téléchargé.
> ...



hey vi je lui ai deja repondu  :sleep:


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

merci j'suis désolé mais j'arrive pas
j'fais comme tu m'as dit "application iTunes" afficher le contenu du paquet contents ressource mais quand je double clik sur itunes.rsrc ça m'ouvre itunes et il ne se passe rien...


----------



## Macounette (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> merci j'suis désolé mais j'arrive pas
> j'fais comme tu m'as dit "application iTunes" afficher le contenu du paquet contents ressource mais quand je double clik sur itunes.rsrc ça m'ouvre itunes et il ne se passe rien...


Tu n'as pas bien lu ce qu'a écrit macmarco : Il ne faut pas double-clicquer sur ce fichier !!! * Tu le copies quelque part sur ton disque dur pour le sauvegarder et tu le remplaces par celui que tu as téléchargé.
*


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> merci j'suis désolé mais j'arrive pas
> j'fais comme tu m'as dit "application iTunes" afficher le contenu du paquet contents ressource mais quand je double clik sur itunes.rsrc ça m'ouvre itunes et il ne se passe rien...



Tu n'as pas besoin de l'ouvrir ce itunes.rsrc, tu copies l'original pour faire un backup et tu glisse le nouveau a la place!


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

donc je copie l'original...j'en fais quoi ? un back up ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Là, s'il a pas compris !  

Merci Macounette !   


Oups ! 

Vi, un back-up, une sauvegarde...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> donc je copie l'original...j'en fais quoi ? un back up ?



Tu le garde en lieu sur a cas ou tu veux remettre le style par defaut


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

ouais j'comprends rien! j'suis mauvais
mais entre rennais autant s'entraider


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

d'accord ça c'est fait
apres ? pour que ça marche le skin ? je dois remplacer quoi par quoi et où?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> d'accord ça c'est fait
> apres ? pour que ça marche le skin ? je dois remplacer quoi par quoi et où?



ben tu mets le nouveau iTunes.rsrc a la place de l'ancien


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Djib a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'comprends rien! j'suis mauvais
> mais entre rennais autant s'entraider



Là, comme ça, ça se voit pas que t'es rennais !  

A la place du rsrc original, tu mets l'iTunes.rsrc téléchargé sur resexcellence ! 
Et hop !


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

heum bon j'ai fait le remplacement en pantoufles...mais maintenant je veux ouvrir iTunes ça me dit "L'application iTunes n'a pu etre ouverte.Mémoire disponible insuffisante."
que faire ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre...
Quel skin as-tu installé ?


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

Koss-Darkflame3


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre...
> Quel skin as-tu installé ?



ca m'a pas l'air d'être du a ca, au pire l'pplication aurait du afficher un truc du genre 'application endomagé" ou faire bumper l'application puis la quitter ! Dans ce cas je rebooterais pour voir ce qui se passe...


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

je redémarre le mac?


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ca m'a pas l'air d'être du a ca, au pire l'pplication aurait du afficher un truc du genre 'application endomagé" ou faire bumper l'application puis la quitter ! Dans ce cas je rebooterais pour voir ce qui se passe...



Eh bien j'ai exactement le même message, j'ai fait le test avec le skin cité, par contre, avec un autre, ça marche ! 
C'est le rsrc qui est en cause, visiblement !


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

ok bon ba j'en prend un autre


----------



## Djib (24 Janvier 2005)

bon vous n'auriez pas d'autres sites de skins itunes parce que les darkflame marchent pas et les autres sont moches.....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien j'ai exactement le même message, j'ai fait le test avec le skin cité, par contre, avec un autre, ça marche !
> C'est le rsrc qui est en cause, visiblement !



Je disais ca comme ca


----------



## Vladrow (25 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon nouveau desk...




 Le même genre, centré sur la France, avec des icônes faites avec Celestia (lune et satellites) et Xplane (en haut à gauche le SR71) . Merci pour avoir indiqué OsXPlanet, c'est tout simplement fascinant.


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2005)

Voici comment c'est chez moi 

*neige* 




clik

_icons : xicons, snow.e
skin : Chocolate Milk by Max Rudberg
wall : winter in my garden... by myself...
softs : pixadex, konfabulator..._


----------



## xanadu (26 Janvier 2005)

Commencez par des thèmes par exemple


----------



## Tangi (26 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir ami(e)s "personnalisificateur" ...
Voilà le mien en ce moment : 





_Icones : "World of Aqua vol.1", "Swatches", et "Puft System" ;
Skin : Ben aucun, je sais c'est pas très original ;
Fonts d'écran : "Flurry" qui tourne avec BlackLight ;
Barre de menu : Pod2Go, RecenTunes, BlackLight, Butler, Konfabulator, MenuMeters, MenuCalendarClock. _

C'est con parce qu'avec BlackLight, mon fonts d'écran change constament, dommage que l'on ne puisse pas faire des captures de quelques secondes...


----------



## alexfvl (26 Janvier 2005)

Voici ma petite contribution 



 

 *Theme* :. Somatic
*Wallpaper* :. Limelily by St3ffen
*Icons* :. Mixi & Somatic
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.75 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Zyrol (26 Janvier 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma petite contribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je pense que tu as oublié un truc ......


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

J'aimerais savoir si on peut ajouter manuellement des pochettes d'albums que le widget Sputnik ne trouve pas sur Amazone, pour qu'il puisse vraiment afficher toutes les pochettes... Y en a plein que j'ai, et qui s'affichent dans la partie inférieure gauche d'iTunes prévue à cet effet, mais que Sputnik ne trouve pas sur Amazon...
Je sais que quand Sputnik trouve une pochette mais qu'elle est différente de celle que j'ai, tout simplement parce que les albums n'ont pas forcément la même pochette dans tous les pays, il est très simple de changer la pochette que Sputnik affichera. Mais quand est-il des pochettes qu'il ne trouve pas ??? Je ne trouve pas beaucoup de logique en ce qui concerne la dénomination des pochettes. Les pochettes trouvées par Sputnik portent généralement ce genre de nom : B0000145.jpg.

Je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

J'ai remarqué que l'on peut glisser sur l'icone de Sputnik (quand il ne trouve pas la pochette il s'agit d'un point d'interrogation sur fond noir) une image au format JPG qu'il se met alors à afficher comme étant la pochette de l'album en cours de lecture. En revanche il ne sembe pas garder en mémoire la pochette, et la prochaine fois que l'on écoutera un morceau de ce fameux album, la pochette sera enocre introuvable...

Une solution ???

P.S. Peut être que tout le monde s'en fout, sauf les utilisateurs de Sputnik j'espère ...


----------



## alexfvl (27 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu as oublié un truc ......



Juste un petit pb d'hebergement , c'est good now ...


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Une solution ???
> 
> P.S. Peut être que tout le monde s'en fout, sauf les utilisateurs de Sputnik j'espère ...



Pour ton widget en particulier non. Celui que j'avais installé me faisait le même plan. Dans ses prefs il y avait une case à cocher pour qu'il prenne les pochettes sur Amazon.com je crois... :/ De plus je crois que le widget créait un dossier avec les images des pochettes des artistes qu'ils avait du chargé sur ce même site...
Fait un essai en désactivant l'option dans les pref tout d'abord pour voir si il affiche toujours les pochettes des artistes que tu écoutes et ensuite si c'est le cas, places tes pochettes au fur et à mesure des tes écoutes dans la fenêtre ou directement dans le dossier pour voir si ça marche toujours.

Je te garantis rien.


----------



## Immelman (27 Janvier 2005)

Je serais curieux de savoir si certains ayant un ecran 12" (iBook, pBook, powermac G5 avec un petit ecran :love: ) utilisent les widgets... Je veux dire qu'apres avoir lance synergy par exemple je trouve toujours la fenetre avec la couv' et les infos genantes... et si je la redimensionne la photo de la couv' devient ridiculeseument petite... alors je parles pas de la grosse pile representant la batterie ou le signail airport...
Donc?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Avant sur mon pb oui mais j'utilisais deux widgets maximum.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Janvier 2005)

Moi je mets les widgets sur le bureau et je les vois en utilisant Exposé (F11) donc même sur un 12" y a moyen d'en caser une dizaine de taille moyenne


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je mets les widgets sur le bureau et je les vois en utilisant Exposé (F11) donc même sur un 12" y a moyen d'en caser une dizaine de taille moyenne


Bizarre, quand j'utilise la touche F11, absolument toutes les fenêtres s'écartent et laissent apparaître le bureau, mais les widgets s'écartent aussi.

Enfin, voilà mon bureau ce soir...


----------



## diamond2 (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, voilà mon bureau ce soir...



Salut à tous,

Sympa le wallpaper, te serais -t-il possible d'envoyer un lien pour le récupérer? 

Sinon, j'ai une question, je n'arrive pas à bouger la liste des contacts d'Adium, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Yes il faut appuyer sur pomme et bouger avec la souris.


----------



## diamond2 (27 Janvier 2005)

ah merci, nickel


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Sympa le wallpaper, te serais -t-il possible d'envoyer un lien pour le récupérer?
> 
> Merci


En fait, je peux juste te dire que je l'ai trouvé sur PixelGirl, a priori parce que ça fait un bail. Le nom du fonds d'écran c'est "She's the spirit". Si par grand malheur tu ne trouvais pas , tu peux me donner ton adresse mail par message privé, je te l'enverrai avec plaisir ...


----------



## diamond2 (28 Janvier 2005)

Un petit desktop pour finir la soirée ==>  Astro


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit desktop pour finir la soirée ==>  Astro


Et dans la barre de menus, entre Konfabulator et MenuMeters, c'est quoi ??? ...


----------



## diamond2 (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et dans la barre de menus, entre Konfabulator et MenuMeters, c'est quoi ??? ...



C'est Desktop Manager, un utilitaire pour avoir plusieurs espaces de travail, pour éviter d'avoir plein de fenêtres qui se superposent. Desktop Manager


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Desktop Manager, un utilitaire pour avoir plusieurs espaces de travail, pour éviter d'avoir plein de fenêtres qui se superposent. Desktop Manager


Je crois qu'il est vraiment temps que j'aille me coucher :sleep:, ça va pas du tout, j'ai déjà Desktop Manager, seulement je ne l'utilise pas, j'avais complètement oublié...

Merci quand même ... Et bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## diamond2 (28 Janvier 2005)

lol, oui moi aussi je commence à fatiquer, 

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, quand j'utilise la touche F11, absolument toutes les fenêtres s'écartent et laissent apparaître le bureau, mais les widgets s'écartent aussi.


Dans les préférences des Diwdgets, niveau de la fenêtre : Bureau


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dans les préférences des Diwdgets, niveau de la fenêtre : Bureau


Ah oui, c'est vrai exact, mes widgets étaient mal paramêtrés... Merci ...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut.

J'aurais aimé savoir où l'on pourrait trouver (si cela existe), un set d'icônes (iContainer de préférence) dans le style Puft de David Lanham, qui remplacerait tout. Les icônes système donc, mais aussi applications (au moins celles livrées par défaut avec MacOSX)?

Avant, je partageais entre Puft et les Somatic. Seulement, mon fond d'écran actuel (tons gris bleus, avec un chat qui fait dodo) n'irait pas avec les Somatic. Par contre, avec le style Puft... :love:

Merci par avance


----------



## goonie (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Un petit fond, cela faisait longtemps :
Dirty 

WallPaper : From Deviant Art


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Voilà je commence la custo sous mac je l'ai depuis trois mois alors voilà :







""Et si qq'un pouvait m'expliquer comment mettre le lien directement sur l'image."" C bon
Merci et dites ce que vous en pensez.
J'utilise ByteController, Konfabulator, et DragThing et Transparent Dock.


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

smile.fr a dit:
			
		

> ...Et si qq'un pouvait m'expliquer comment mettre le lien directement sur l'image...



Pour ça, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser Firefox ! 
Pour appliquer des styles et des liens sur le texte, tu as juste à le sélectionner.
Pour insérer une image tu cliques sur l'icône jaune avec une montagne et tu colles l'adresse de l'image dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, l'image apparaîtra directement dans ton message.
Pour insérer un lien sur ton image, tu la sélectionnes et comme pour le texte, tu cliques sur l'icône avec une boule bleue et des maillons de chaîne et tu colles le lien dans la fenêtre ! 


[edit]Je viens d'aller voir ton bureau..
Oh ! 
Un koala ! :love: 
(cf. mon profil   )
Classe, sobre !   
[/edit]


----------



## nato kino (28 Janvier 2005)

Faut pas exagérer non plus, ce n'est pas plus compliqué avec Safari ou un autre butineur. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Merci c'est ce que j'avais fait mais mon site est un peu spécial et le lien de l'image que je donnais, c'était pas celui qu'il fallait . Enfin je me comprends 
Merci
Et pour la peine un deuxième !








Et voilà en grand


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

C bon j'ai compris alors je poste toutes mes créations  :








Si qq'un a des conseils sur les îcones (j'ai que ceux de rad-e8 ), j'avais pas encore de logiciels pour les changer donc c'était long mais maintenant c'est bon ! Vive Candybar !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2005)

*Wallpaper:* Turned On TVs | A deviation by *gavinwm

*Theme:* PM2K5 | Swizcore studios.

*Menu bar :*Silk \ Proteus \Bytecontroller \ Shortlinker \ Menumeters \ Menu calendar clock.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Comment tu fais pour avoir la taille en dessous de tes disques. Quand je fais le truc option de présentation du finder sur le bureau, j'ai l'ai mais c tjs coupé genre : 120 Go ... ponible
Si qq'un peut m'expliquer.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Comment tu fais pour avoir la taille en dessous de tes disques. Quand je fais le truc option de présentation du finder sur le bureau, j'ai l'ai mais c tjs coupé genre : 120 Go ... ponible
Si qq'un peut m'expliquer.
Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai édité le fichier de localisation de Finder et j'ai remplacé disponible par dispo, ainsi j'ai assez de place ; je ne sais pas comment les autres font.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Et comment tu fais pour éditer la localisation du Finder ??


----------



## ultra' (29 Janvier 2005)

Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications... 

PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre...

Merci à Augie pour l'astuce


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication très clair !
J'essayerais ça cet semaine (là je suis sous pc, le mac est à mon appart).


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Une question à ceux qui utilisent *ShapeShifter* :
Lorsqu'il y a une màj d'iTunes, au premier lancement après la màj, le thème est désactivé et ensuite il m'est impossible de l'appliquer au Finder, même après avoir relancé la session, alors qu'il n'y a pas le problème pour le reste.
Avez-vous ce problème vous aussi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question à ceux qui utilisent *ShapeShifter* :
> Lorsqu'il y a une màj d'iTunes, au premier lancement après la màj, le thème est désactivé et ensuite il m'est impossible de l'appliquer au Finder, même après avoir relancé la session, alors qu'il n'y a pas le problème pour le reste.
> Avez-vous ce problème vous aussi ?



Pareil !


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !



Et ça te fait autant ch*** que moi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te fait autant ch*** que moi ?



Je pense oui  ca oblige a reboot moi qui éteind jamais le mac  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question à ceux qui utilisent *ShapeShifter* :
> Lorsqu'il y a une màj d'iTunes, au premier lancement après la màj, le thème est désactivé et ensuite il m'est impossible de l'appliquer au Finder, même après avoir relancé la session, alors qu'il n'y a pas le problème pour le reste.
> Avez-vous ce problème vous aussi ?


Pareil, mais après redémarrage du Mac tout est rentré dans l'ordre !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Janvier 2005)

Voila por moi


----------



## alexfvl (29 Janvier 2005)

*Theme* :. Powermetal 2.0
*Wallpaper* :. Milla Jovovich by nouseforaname
*Icons* :. Mixi & Moded
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.75 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Sublime alex


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais après redémarrage du Mac tout est rentré dans l'ordre !



Il me semblait bien, mais je n'étais pas sûr d'avoir essayé après avoir redémarré... 
Et ça ne marchait toujours pas quand j'ai essayé.
En fait, le problème venait d'*ApplicationEnhancer* qui n'était pas à jour ! 


Tout est renté dans l'ordre !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (30 Janvier 2005)

J'avais posté pour la dernière fois quand le sujet n'avait que 20 pages  ! Voici deux nouvelles captures beaucoup moins claaaaaaaasse que celles de Woa notamment : iLife 05 et le bateau suédois vasa.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Très joli alexfvl 
J'adore le vectoriel, c fou 
Y s'appelle comment ton widget en bas à gauche ?
Si qq'un a de jolis icones en vectoriel, ça m'intéresse bcp.


----------



## alexfvl (30 Janvier 2005)

smile.fr a dit:
			
		

> Très joli alexfvl
> J'adore le vectoriel, c fou
> Y s'appelle comment ton widget en bas à gauche ?
> Si qq'un a de jolis icones en vectoriel, ça m'intéresse bcp.



Merci 

J'ai plusieurs en bas a gauche, j ai timezonabulator, itunes display & itunes controller.

Bonne custo à tous ...


----------



## bNg (31 Janvier 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...
> 
> PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre...
> 
> Merci à Augie pour l'astuce



utilisant omni outliner comme editeur de textes je n'arrive pas a enregistrer les modifications concernant le fichier .strings... Comment changer ces fichues autorisations s'il te plait...  
Merki bien


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> utilisant omni outliner comme editeur de textes je n'arrive pas a enregistrer les modifications concernant le fichier .strings... Comment changer ces fichues autorisations s'il te plait...
> Merki bien



Tu fais pomme+i sur localized.strings et tu cliques sur le cadenas au niveau des autorisations et tu changes dans le menu déroulant "system" pour "ton nom abrégé d'utilisateur" pour que aies les droits de lecture et d'écriture. 
Ensuite, tu remets "system".


----------



## bNg (31 Janvier 2005)

Je ne parviens malheureusement pas a enregistrer les modifications car je cite: "localized.ooutline n'a pu etre determine...
Aurais tu une reponse ?? je te remercie d'ors et deja.. :love:


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parviens malheureusement pas a enregistrer les modifications car je cite: "localized.ooutline n'a pu etre determine...
> Aurais tu une reponse ?? je te remercie d'ors et deja.. :love:



Hum !...
Localized.*outline* ?
Evidemment, si outline renomme *localized.strings*, ça va pas le faire...
Ferme sans enregistrer, ouvre à nouveau *localized.strings* et enregistre les modifications.
Il aurait sans doute fallu fermer *localized.strings *avant de modifier les autorisations...


----------



## bNg (31 Janvier 2005)

oue outline me renomme tout en .ooutline..donc as tu un editeur de textes qui ne fait pas de genre de windoserie???
  merki


----------



## bNg (31 Janvier 2005)

Avec TextEdit il me retorque impossible d'enregistrer les docuements sous localiz..blalbla dans le dossier French.lproj... :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> Avec TextEdit il me retorque impossible d'enregistrer les docuements sous localiz..blalbla dans le dossier French.lproj... :sleep:



Si tu as installé XTools, utilise PropertyListEditor, sinon, essaie BBEdit...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voila por moi



C'est quoi l'appli qui permet d'avoir du texte à gauche en listing ?
Et le fait d'avoir les fenetre en bas comme sous OS9 des fenetres tiroirs ?
Merci
MamaCass


----------



## bNg (31 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as installé XTools, utilise PropertyListEditor, sinon, essaie BBEdit...


Oké merci beaucoup ca marché nickel avec BBEdit, bonne continuation!!


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> Oké merci beaucoup ca marché nickel avec BBEdit, bonne continuation!!




You're welcome !


----------



## phipounet (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Comment vous faites pour déplacer la fenetre d'Adium ?? La mienne ne veut quitter le haut gauche de mon écran...

A vot' bon coeur !!

Merci, à plus !


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment vous faites pour déplacer la fenetre d'Adium ?? La mienne ne veut quitter le haut gauche de mon écran...
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas Adium mais il se trouve que...


			
				diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> (...)
> J'ai une question, je n'arrive pas à bouger la liste des contacts d'Adium, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
> 
> Merci





			
				cmove a dit:
			
		

> Yes il faut appuyer sur pomme et bouger avec la souris.


Voilà ...


----------



## phipounet (1 Février 2005)

Tout simplement... Merkkkiiiii !!


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement... Merkkkiiiii !!


Mais de rien ...


----------



## atcha_sama (3 Février 2005)

voila mon Desktop du moment  je suis tres King of fighter en ce moment  ( l'age d'or du jeux video  )



oupss petit probleme avec le format de l'image : :rose:  je change cela et je l'upload direct


----------



## alexfvl (3 Février 2005)

Pour savourer la soirée, rien de mieux qu'un ptit verre 




 

 *Theme* :. Ashen
*Wallpaper* :. Jack.D
*Icons* :. iDraw & Drinks
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.75 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Gregg (3 Février 2005)

Alexfvl , tu l'as eu où ton wall stp ? J'adoooooooooooore !!!! 

Merci


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Pour savourer la soirée, rien de mieux qu'un ptit verre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est joli ...

Dis moi, comment fais-tu pour avoir une ligne de séparation verticale dans ta barre de menu (à gauche de l'icone d'Adium) ??? C'est intégré au thème que t'utilises ou bien y a un truc ???

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli ...
> 
> Dis moi, comment fais-tu pour avoir une ligne de séparation verticale dans ta barre de menu (à gauche de l'icone d'Adium) ??? C'est intégré au thème que t'utilises ou bien y a un truc ???
> 
> Merci d'avance ...



c'est pas buttler?


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas buttler?


T'étais sur le qui-vive toi dis donc !!!  ... Quelle rapidité !!! 

Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit Butler. Je suis un inconditionnel de Butler et je ne vois pas de quelle façon Butler pourrait mettre une ligne de séparation dans la barre de menu, ou alors faut qu'on m'explique ... 

Merci quand même ...


----------



## Xman (3 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,
je recherche les fonds d'écran Apple, avec iTunes, iPod, de couleur fash : violet, vert etc, notamment le violet avec une ombre noire (pub Itunes pour PC....) eh oui....

Merci à vous :love:


----------



## ultra' (3 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas posté mon dernier desk ici, j'hésitais en fait vu le caractère érotique, mais vu qu'il y a pas eu de reproches sur les sites ricains, y a pas de raisons qu'il y en ait ici :






_*Theme* => PlasterAVG V2 par Gerritt
*Wallpaper* => Zen interior par moi, parodie d'un wallpaper de gerritt dispo ICI, ma version est dispo sur mon site 
*Icons* => Albook bezels par Laurent Bauman, dispos le 13 février avec le thème Albook
*Software* => Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, adium
*Menu Bar* => butler et Wclock 
*Music* => Dave Clarke_


_Desk érotique_


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas posté mon dernier desk ici, j'hésitais en fait vu le caractère érotique, mais vu qu'il y a pas eu de reproches sur les sites ricains, y a pas de raisons qu'il y en ait ici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coquin ...


----------



## ultra' (3 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Coquin ...



T'as pas du voir les 250 précédents


----------



## sbultez (3 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> je recherche les fonds d'écran Apple, avec iTunes, iPod, de couleur fash : violet, vert etc, notamment le violet avec une ombre noire (pub Itunes pour PC....) eh oui....
> 
> Merci à vous :love:



http://blogbernie.free.fr/yappa-ng/index.php?album=/apple-ipod/&page=7

j'avais rassemblé il y a quelques mois des photos relatives à Apple / iPod

tu devrais pouvoir trouver quelques trucs sympas


----------



## Xman (3 Février 2005)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> http://blogbernie.free.fr/yappa-ng/index.php?album=%2Fapple-ipod%2F&page=8
> 
> j'avais rassemblé il y a quelques mois des photos relatives à Apple / iPod
> 
> tu devrais pouvoir trouver quelques trucs sympas



Merci Merci & Merci, 



Et un coup de boule mérité


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du voir les 250 précédents


Si si, justement ...


----------



## diamond2 (4 Février 2005)

Bon je commence dans la custo hein, j'attends vos remarques et conseils.
c juste pour montrer un dual screen avec un iBook.


----------



## atcha_sama (4 Février 2005)

voia mon desktop du moment  , tres king of fighter de la belle époque SNK ( non playmore qui massacre les licences de SNK  enfin c'est pas le sujet ) 



voila voili voilou  :love:


----------



## alexfvl (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'étais sur le qui-vive toi dis donc !!!  ... Quelle rapidité !!!
> 
> Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit Butler. Je suis un inconditionnel de Butler et je ne vois pas de quelle façon Butler pourrait mettre une ligne de séparation dans la barre de menu, ou alors faut qu'on m'explique ...
> 
> Merci quand même ...



Si c'est bien Butler !!!!  Suffit d'ajouter une ligne de separation


----------



## Tangi (4 Février 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est bien Butler !!!!  Suffit d'ajouter une ligne de separation


Ah ouais en effet, c'est pas compliqué, je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte que c'était possible...

Merci ...


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté dans ce fil.
Voilà celui de mon powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

On peut dire que c'est bourrer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Y'en a qu'ont pas encore confiance dans les capacités multitaches d'os X...


----------



## Xman (4 Février 2005)

Enfin !! Depuis le temps que j'explore ce sujet, voici le mien


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'ont pas encore confiance dans les capacités multitaches d'os X...



oh, y'a pas grand chose d'ouvert, là !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Je parlais d'un point de vue artiistique pas des qualités d'os x


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Février 2005)

Voilà chez moi en ce moment






clean-Dirty


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà chez moi en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joliiiii  
Moi qui adore les thèmes japonais :love:
Tu aurais un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Joliiiii
> Moi qui adore les thèmes japonais :love:
> Tu aurais un petit lien pour le wall ?



Oui biensur 

va faire un tour ici


----------



## ultra' (5 Février 2005)

_*Theme* => SimpleX
*Wallpaper* => by me, I made it to honor mactheme website design, thanx to Bioscoop who created the pin
*Icons* => Mixx icons
*Software* => Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, sticky windows, adium
*Menu Bar* => synergy, konfabulator, sticky windows, butler, wclock
*Music* => Alter ego_


_This one is work safe_


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2005)

DJFox : merci :love:
ultraman : très chouette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alexfvl , tu l'as eu où ton wall stp ? J'adoooooooooooore !!!!
> 
> Merci



le voici
http://www.deviantart.com/view/9231858/


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

Merci mais j'ai fais qq recherche et je l'ai trouvé


----------



## johann28 (6 Février 2005)

Je suis heureux de vous présenter mon premier Desktop pour mon iBook 12" 


http://www.image-dream.com/image.php?image=1107648851.jo.jpg&pseudo=johann28


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2005)

c'est bon ca marche


----------



## Immelman (6 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà chez moi en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  J'aimerais savoir ou tu as trouve ton set d'icones??? Il est magnifique! .

Apres avoir teste Konfabulator je me suis rendu compte que le seul widget pas mal est la pochette CD qui affiche la.. pochette du groupe qui joue.. mais trop souvent il me dit, "CD cover not found, scan and drag it on this image" ou un truc du genre (en plus pour les albums du velvet il me sort toujours la meme pochette!) et encore c'est nomal quand il est au niveau "Desktop" les commandes dessus ne fonctionnnent pas et meme en "Below" il y a des problemes.... 

Ah oui, comment vous faites pour avoir l'icone du systeme de messagerie (MSN, AIM) dans Adium??

Merci


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais savoir ou tu as trouve ton set d'icones??? Il est magnifique!


Le set s'appelle Feng Shui et peut être téléchargé entre autres ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, comment vous faites pour avoir l'icone du systeme de messagerie (MSN, AIM) dans Adium??



Tu fais Pomme + , (tu vas dans les préférences quoi  ), Contact list, Edit (celui de gauche), Contacts (2ème onglet), Show service icons (tout en bas)

Voilà


----------



## Immelman (6 Février 2005)

Merci a vous deux  Dommage que les icones de services soit trop grosses, je vais les changer d'une facon ou d'une autre  
Un petit coup de boule pour vous remercier :love:


----------



## spitfire378 (6 Février 2005)

Mon nouveau bureau a la maniere "shuffle"


----------



## bibyfok (6 Février 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau bureau a la maniere "shuffle"



C'est quoi la barre sur la gauche avec Finder etc ?
Sinon tres beau ! On comprend que monsieur est un tombeur avec tous ces prenoms de demoiselles dans adium ! 
A vi en passant c'est quoi la police de tes groupes ?
Merci


----------



## bibyfok (6 Février 2005)

Desk en passant 





Theme : Soft Aqua 1.01
Wall : The milk way of Life (Deviant Art)
Icones : Compilation (InterfaceLift)
SoftWare : Sticky Windows, DeskShade,Konfabulator,Slim battery monitor, News Ticker, Stattoo
Adium : Theme Tiger Style (Pas de groupe -> Bug de la derniere build :s)

kisses et merci a mon Maitre et accessoirement mon papa Macintosh : DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (FreD)


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Desk en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut ...
Très joli, très dépouillé et en même temps il y a tellement de choses que je ne connais pas a priori, que je ne sais vraiment pas par où commencer ...

D'abord, c'est quoi la barre où on retrouve MacGénération, MacBidouille, Actualités, etc qui se trouve en-dessous de la barre de menus ???

Les icones, dans le coin inférieur droit avec un appareil photo, j'imagine que ce sont des widgets, non ??? Mais lesquels ???

Et puis dernière chose, dans la barre de menus, à quoi correspond le quart de cercle et la barre horizontale entouré d'un rectangle (entre Sticky Windows et Konfabulator)???

Je te remercie vraiment d'avance ...


----------



## diamond2 (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut ...
> 
> 
> Et puis dernière chose, dans la barre de menus, à quoi correspond le quart de cercle et la barre horizontale entouré d'un rectangle (entre Sticky Windows et Konfabulator)???



le quart de cercle, c'est l'icone du wifi, lorsque la carte airport est désactivée.


----------



## bibyfok (7 Février 2005)

> Salut ...



Salut 




> Très joli, très dépouillé et en même temps il y a tellement de choses que je ne connais pas a priori, que je ne sais vraiment pas par où commencer ...



Merci, le but etait exactement ca : depouillé, mais avec plein de choses 




> D'abord, c'est quoi la barre où on retrouve MacGénération, MacBidouille, Actualités, etc qui se trouve en-dessous de la barre de menus ???



NewsTicker, achetez la license ca vaut le coup 




> Les icones, dans le coin inférieur droit avec un appareil photo, j'imagine que ce sont des widgets, non ??? Mais lesquels ???



ScreenShot Lite, permet de faire des screenshot automatiques en .JPG




> Et puis dernière chose, dans la barre de menus, à quoi correspond le quart de cercle et la barre horizontale entouré d'un rectangle (entre Sticky Windows et Konfabulator)???



DeskShade : changement de fond d'ecran, video a la place du wallpaper, Lock de la station (tres pratique en cours de photoshop pendant la pause clope ) Quart de cercle : Wifi 




> Je te remercie vraiment d'avance ...



De rien


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Merci, merci ...

En fait t'avais déjà donné toutes les réponses :rose:...


----------



## goonie (7 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le set s'appelle Feng Shui et peut être téléchargé entre autres ici



Merci pour le lient. Les icônes sont superbes.


----------



## spitfire378 (7 Février 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la barre sur la gauche avec Finder etc ?
> Sinon tres beau ! On comprend que monsieur est un tombeur avec tous ces prenoms de demoiselles dans adium !
> A vi en passant c'est quoi la police de tes groupes ?
> Merci



 c'est vrai que j'aime bien m'entourer de filles lol et pour la barre sur la droite c'est dragthing que tu peux trouver ici quant aux polices, pour les groupes c'est un STHeiti regular et pour mes contacts c'est la police par défaut de l'interface apple un lucida grande. Salouté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2005)

*Tribute to NatoboX.com*



 


*Wallpaper:* Created by Nato Kino [unrealeased]

*Theme:* PM2K5 by Swizcore studios.

*Menu bar :* Silk with ::: HandelGotDLig ::: \\ Proteus \\ Sticky Windows \\ Bytecontroller \\ Menumeters \\  Ethernet \\ Bluetooth \\ Menu calendar clock.

*Icons:*  Flat WhiteBezels >> www.Interfacelift.com


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je me demandais ce qu'étaient les espaces d'onglets que l'on retrouve sur pas mal de desktop maintenant. (desk de ultraman)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je me demandais ce qu'étaient les espaces d'onglets que l'on retrouve sur pas mal de desktop maintenant. (desk de ultraman)



c'est skickie windows


----------



## goonie (9 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est skickie windows


Il est disponible ici


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Février 2005)

Bah non c'est à moi de faire :   

Merci les gars, vraiment un plaisir d'être passé sur mac


----------



## ultra' (9 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Oh bellissimo


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Magnifique ...

Tes icones (Mixx icons) tu te rappelles où tu les as trouvé ??? J'ai fait une recherche sur IconFactory, ResExcellence, Xicons, Apple, mais ça ne donne rien, je ne suis pas sûr que les pseudos moteurs de recherche de ces sites soient très performants !!!

Et puis tes onglets Applications, etc en bas, c'est quoi exactement ???

Je te remercie vraiment d'avance ...

...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique ...
> 
> Tes icones (Mixx icons) tu te rappelles où tu les as trouvé ??? J'ai fait une recherche sur IconFactory, ResExcellence, Xicons, Apple, mais ça ne donne rien, je ne suis pas sûr que les pseudos moteurs de recherche de ces sites soient très performants !!!
> 
> ...



Mixx icons c'est pas le nom du set, ca veut dire qu'ils viennent d'un peu partout 

Sinon ultraman, je me demande toujours, l'icone de ton disque (iMac) c'est toi qui y colle ton desk a chaque fois?


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mixx icons c'est pas le nom du set, ca veut dire qu'ils viennent d'un peu partout
> 
> Sinon ultraman, je me demande toujours, l'icone de ton disque (iMac) c'est toi qui y colle ton desk a chaque fois?


Quel con :rateau: :rose:, quelle idée de mélanger deux langues aussi ...

Par contre DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD, t'as peut être une réponse pour les onglets, non ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Quel con :rateau: :rose:, quelle idée de mélanger deux langues aussi ...



 :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :rateau:


Il a toujours gigoté comme ça ton avatar ??? T'es drôlement excité  !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il a toujours gigoté comme ça ton avatar ??? T'es drôlement excité  !!!



il était fixe avant


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il était fixe avant


Je me disais bien aussi ... J'ai l'oeil :style:...


----------



## ultra' (9 Février 2005)

Oui désolé de parler en franglais, les icones viennent d'un peu partout sur mon dur, c'est un peu le bordel car je les classe selon "disque dur, internet, etc..."

Oui, Dj, je fais un screenshot du desk une première fois, je l'inclus dans l'icone Imac, et je refais un screenshot avec le nouvel icone, c'est un peu chiant mais ça apporte une petite touche perso.

Les onglets, c'est une appli que je testais qui se nomme dragthing, long à configurer, et dommage qu'on ne puisse pas positionner la fenêtre automatiquement au centre, mais assez utile, c'est une sorte de launcher.

Cmove, merci pour le compliment.


----------



## bibyfok (9 Février 2005)

les onglets en bas c dragthing


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> les onglets en bas c dragthing



bouh il t'as grillé


----------



## goonie (10 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Magnifique comme d'habitude 
Et bravo pour  ton desk du mois


----------



## xpoulet (10 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Salut !
Toi, tu n'as pas changé de style


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Février 2005)

Bon, voilà un desk enfin finalisé, tout de bleu vêtu : 





Wall : Mod by Me à partir de deux walls d'ultraman
Icônes : Eternal Blue
Theme : Milk 2.5.1
Logiciels : Sticky Windows, Konfabulator avec mini weather, iTunes Companion


----------



## alexfvl (10 Février 2005)

Mon petit dernier 

 

 *Theme* :. PM2K5
*Wallpaper* :. My Wall is Blue
*Icons* :. The Mix ...
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## xpoulet (10 Février 2005)

Alexfvl > j'aime beaucoup   

Bon voici ma contribution à ce topic. Je n'ai mon mac que depuis 15 jours, donc il y aura des améliorations dans le futur 

clean - dirty


----------



## nato kino (10 Février 2005)

Très jolies icônes :style:
Tu as un lien ou une référence pour les retrouver ?


----------



## xpoulet (10 Février 2005)

http://www.mikworks.com/  (le pack se nomme "edo")


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Xpoulet ça me dit quelque chose


----------



## nato kino (10 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> http://www.mikworks.com/  (le pack se nomme "edo")



Merci bien  :style:


----------



## Tangi (10 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Alexfvl > j'aime beaucoup
> 
> Bon voici ma contribution à ce topic. Je n'ai mon mac que depuis 15 jours, donc il y aura des améliorations dans le futur
> 
> clean - dirty


C'est un très bon début ... Magnifiques icones ...


----------



## Tangi (10 Février 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le coup v'là un vrai "wallpaper" ...


----------



## xpoulet (11 Février 2005)

<img>





			
				cmove a dit:
			
		

> Xpoulet ça me dit quelque chose


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Février 2005)

Voila mon nouveau Desk





Vous noterez que les icones newsfire et skype ne sont pas changé, je vais negocier pour voir si l'auteur du set ( AveTenebarae ) peut les faire 

Au fait, bravo Ultraman pour ton icon adium  mais t'aurais pu changer le connect  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Minium est sorti au fait
www.rad-e8.com


----------



## Original-VLM (14 Février 2005)

Coucou, 

Je suis entrain d'installer un theme a l'aide de ShapeShifter, mais je n'arrive pas a mettre a jour les icones d'applications via le fichier appz.icontainer (il me dit que c'est impossible car ce ne sont pas des icones systeme)
Qqun aurait il une astuce?

Merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Février 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> Je suis entrain d'installer un theme a l'aide de ShapeShifter, mais je n'arrive pas a mettre a jour les icones d'applications via le fichier appz.icontainer (il me dit que c'est impossible car ce ne sont pas des icones systeme)
> Qqun aurait il une astuce?
> ...



Ces icones d'applications nécessites candybar pour etre changer à moin que ce soit un container pixadex


----------



## AuGie (14 Février 2005)

Aprés un déménagement et une longue attente d'ADSL :







_*Clean*__* - Dirty*_

_*Theme:.* Lutetium 0.9 by esXXI...
*Wallpaper :.* Hope by esXXI...  
*Icons :.* Minium by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X  mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2005)

Tiens, un revenant 
Bravo, comme d'hab c'est :love: :love:


----------



## xpoulet (14 Février 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Aprés un déménagement et une longue attente d'ADSL :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love:

les images ciblées sont identiques


----------



## AuGie (14 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> les images ciblées sont identiques



Corrigé merci


----------



## Xman (14 Février 2005)

Ma modeste contribution du jour, par contre je n'arrive pas à appliquer le nouvel Icone à iCal ..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Je connais quelqu'un qui doit être content de voir minium


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Février 2005)

Voil&#224; le mien aujourd'hui!

Theme : One by Brett Lavalla
Wallpaper : BlueStream by ??
Icons : MINIMUM&#176;
Software : Shapeshifter, Konfabulator, Proteus
MenuBar : Konfabulator, DockBreaker, MenuMeters

[...]

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Zyrol (14 Février 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; le mien aujourd'hui!
> 
> Theme : One by Brett Lavalla
> Wallpaper : BlueStream by ??
> ...




Tres sympa... Un petit lien pour les icones de ton home directory ?


----------



## diamond2 (14 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Tres sympa... Un petit lien pour les icones de ton home directory ?






			
				cmove a dit:
			
		

> Minium est sorti au fait
> www.rad-e8.com



ça a déjà été donné.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> ça a déjà été donné.




Oups....  :rose:  desolé...

Merci quand meme !


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2005)

Pour le wall c'est duckfarm si je ne me trompe pas 
sinon, très joli.


----------



## Benji (15 Février 2005)

et hop le dernier :


----------



## Xman (15 Février 2005)

Une variation du premier desk...
ShapeShifter-ClearDock-Konfabulator-Menu CalandarClock
Thème : XiDG-Albook


http://img144.exs.cx/img144/5668/desk02057du.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Très joli desk


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2005)

Le petit dernier....


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Le petit dernier....


 
J'ai cette image dans iPhoto, c'est très joli


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Mode gros intru = ON






Mode intru = OFF


----------



## HugoBoss249 (15 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Une variation du premier desk...
> ShapeShifter-ClearDock-Konfabulator-Menu CalandarClock
> Thème : XiDG-Albook
> 
> ...


Quel widget utilises-tu pour savoir combien tu as de mail ?


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Mode gros intru = ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...





    :mouais: Mouais...


----------



## alexfvl (15 Février 2005)

Ma dernière creation :



 

 *Theme* :. Milk
*Wallpaper* :. Bundchen by Me
*Icons* :. AlBoox & AMix ...
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Xman (15 Février 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Quel widget utilises-tu pour savoir combien tu as de mail ?



Il s'appelle GmailGeiger , c'est une boîte Gmail, tu la trouveras ici
Il y en a aussi de multi-comptes


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mouais...



J'y peux rien, je suis chez mes parents et c'est un vieux PC sous Windaze qui trone à la maison :rose:


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'y peux rien, je suis chez mes parents et c'est un vieux PC sous Windaze qui trone à la maison :rose:




ça ira pour cette fois !!!


----------



## HugoBoss249 (15 Février 2005)

Voir ces sublimes bureaux et devant le fait que ce gener de topics marchent tres bien (aussi sur macBi) cela me donne envie de creer un site web ou chacun pourrait poster son desktop ..... si certaines personnes veulent participer au projet je serai accueillant car je ne pense pas pouvoir y arriver seul, il me faudrait surtout un designeur de talent (alexvl vu tes desks tu dois pas etre mauvais, non ?  ) ....

@+


----------



## ultra' (15 Février 2005)




----------



## xpoulet (15 Février 2005)

Voici mon deuxième desktop sous osX 






clean - dirty


- wallpaper par David Lanham
- icons par David Lanham
- thème shapeshifter: milk chocolate
- PS1 par poolaÿ D)
- _logiciels: shapeshifter, menumeters, SlimBatteryMonitor, Fink_


----------



## xpoulet (15 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



C'est supergreeeen


----------



## Macounette (15 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


ahhh c'est bô l'amour :love:


----------



## A2P (15 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Le petit dernier....


superbe !!
dis-moi, c'est quoi ce fond d'écran que je le trouve ;-)

merci !

++


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Bon ça fait pas mal de temps alors soyez indulgents hein 



​


----------



## Xman (15 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ahhh c'est bô l'amour :love:



"Ah quuuee je t'aiiiimmme" Johnny... _Rock'n'roll philosophe&#8230;_ :style:


----------



## ultra' (16 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ahhh c'est bô l'amour :love:



Ouais c'est sympa, offrir un wallpaper et un icône pour la saint valentin, c'est la première fois qu'on me le fait, c'est surprenant mais ça fait énormément plaisir  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça fait pas mal de temps alors soyez indulgents hein
> 
> 
> 
> ​



C'est quoi le thème que tu as utilisé ?


----------



## HugoBoss249 (16 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon deuxième desktop sous osX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment faire pour n'avoir que les icones dans la barre laterale ??


----------



## Xman (16 Février 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire pour n'avoir que les icones dans la barre laterale ??


Prendre la souris et rétrécir la barre latérale, tu as alors un pop up qui te dit le nom de l'icone que tu le survoles.


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le thème que tu as utilisé ?




Le thème que j'ai utilisé c'est PowerMetal 2.0


----------



## HugoBoss249 (16 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Prendre la souris et rétrécir la barre latérale, tu as alors un pop up qui te dit le nom de l'icone que tu le survoles.


Merci ... c'est tout con mais je savais pas ...


----------



## spitfire378 (16 Février 2005)

Voila pour moi le petit navion


----------



## Immelman (16 Février 2005)

Wallpaper est une composition des couvertures du vynil Down for You 

clean - dirty


----------



## alexfvl (17 Février 2005)

*Canvas and beautiful Jennifer*



 

*Theme* :. AlBook
*Wallpaper* :. Beautiful Jennifer by Me (Original Blankcanvas)
*Icons* :. AlBoox & AMix ...
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>




Question de Newbie : Comment on fait pour avoir la pochette du CD qu'on écoute comme c la cas sur ce desktop (en bas à gauche) ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Février 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> *Canvas and beautiful Jennifer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mauvais liens alex 

Pour que ca marche il faut remplacer .big par .jpg 

sinon pour le "newbie" c'est un widget de konfabulator


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Maybe c'est le widget iTunes Companion pour Konfabulator.

EDIT: Huuumm... je me suis fait... comment on dit déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

merci !


----------



## alexfvl (17 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais liens alex
> 
> Pour que ca marche il faut remplacer .big par .jpg
> 
> sinon pour le "newbie" c'est un widget de konfabulator




Merci c'est corrige ;-)


----------



## xpoulet (17 Février 2005)




----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

>




Perso je trouve le fond d'ecran un peu violent....    mais le reste est super !


----------



## AuGie (17 Février 2005)

_*Theme:.* The last milk by Max Rudberg...
*Wallpaper :.* Softlight by meat...  
*Icons :.* Minium by Sascha Höhne...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X  mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2005)

Difficile de passer après AuGie  surtout lorsqu'on a également Minium et Milk dans ses bagages. Je vous présente néanmoins mon petit dernier : (y'a pas de raison pour que ce ne soient que les mecs qui puissent mater de belles créatures....  )







clean - dirty


_- theme : Milk, the latest, by Max Rudberg
- wall : by myself based on some pics found on this site
- icons : Minium, snow.e2 by Sascha Höhne
- softs : iTunes, Konfabulator, Shapeshifter_

Bonne nuit à tous... beaux rêves et beaux desks :love:


----------



## diamond2 (18 Février 2005)

Petit desk




Miss_Clean --- Miss_Dirty


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2005)

Une petite variante du précédent.  Le wall d'origine (sans U2) est l'oeuvre de la très talentueuse Bioscoop


----------



## AuGie (18 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Une petite variante du précédent.  Le wall d'origine (sans U2) est l'oeuvre de la très talentueuse Bioscoop



Merci Macounette pour tes beaux DT et pour ton respect des auteurs. Tu es vraiment


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2005)

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## AuGie (18 Février 2005)

Au fait, j'ai mis sur mon modeste blog un petit cadeau :rose: Toutes mes recherches et liens de custo


----------



## diamond2 (19 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Une petite variante du précédent.  Le wall d'origine (sans U2) est l'oeuvre de la très talentueuse Bioscoop



Salut, le site Bioscoop est pas mal, bien même, par contre, sur tous les screenchots présents, on voit en applications présentes AveDesk, Miramba, ODockPlus, Objectbar, Samurize, LClock, ...
Mais impossible de trouver ces applications sur le net via google, pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir cherché. 

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un petit coup de pouce, ç serait super sympa. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Ce sont des logiciels PC


----------



## diamond2 (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des logiciels PC



ah ba c'est pour ça, mais alors comment se fait-il qu'ils sont notés avec les screenshots, qui eux sont fait sur mac?


----------



## bibyfok (19 Février 2005)

Tres beau tout ske je vois, mais impossible de mettre la main sur les icons : "Albook bezels by Laurent Bauman"
un lien SVP ?
Merci


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> ah ba c'est pour ça, mais alors comment se fait-il qu'ils sont notés avec les screenshots, qui eux sont fait sur mac?


Ben c'est ça justement le talent de Bioscoop... son PC ressemble à un Mac ! si, si...  moi aussi je m'y suis fait prendre la première fois, j'ai cherché le skin "PantherSnow" pour Mac... mais Bioscoop est sur PC !  ce qui n'enlève en rien à son talent :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'ai mis sur mon modeste blog un petit cadeau :rose: Toutes mes recherches et liens de custo


Merciiii c'est super sympa de ta part  :love:
Un petit souci cependant, les fichiers .webloc sont tous de taille zéro k, et lorsque j'essaie d'en ouvrir un j'ai un message comme quoi le fichier est endommagé...


----------



## AuGie (19 Février 2005)

Bizarre ca marche chez moi et sur un autre mac macounette


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

C'est bon AuGie, j'ai retéléchargé l'archive depuis Safari et là ça marche :love: un problème avec Firefox on dirait 

Merci pour ce super kado


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Février 2005)

bonjour,

je recherche les memes icones que macaugie ou macounette ont utilisé pour tes disques dur sur le bureau.

ou peut on les trouver??

par avance merci


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

Ca s'appelle MINIUM et tu les trouveras sur cette page : http://www.rad-e8.com/downloads/icn/minium/


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Février 2005)

apparement il n'est pas possible de les utiliser via candybar?


----------



## AuGie (19 Février 2005)

Si mais faut faire le candy à la main


----------



## AuGie (19 Février 2005)

Oups doublon désolé


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Février 2005)

est il possible de modifier l'ordre des icones en haut à droite.
actuellement j'ai de gauche à droite:
adium, menu meter, ichat, wifi, BT, son, heure, batterie.

je voudrai regroupé des trucs ensemble...

par avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Tu les déplaces en appuyant sur la touche Pomme


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> apparement il n'est pas possible de les utiliser via candybar?


Si, tu décharges l'iContainer et tu l'ouvres avec CandyBar, puis tu cliques sur "Apply system icons"... et hop


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pfff, c'est dégoûtant tous ces desks  

Petite question : Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver le wallpaper (faudrait être sûr que ça en soit un déjà) de Lauterbrunnen des Cinema Diplay de l'AppleStore :love: ? Et, sans vouloir abuser de votre générosité  le wall des nouveaux powerbook me tenterait bien, j'ai une petite idée de desk derrière la tête 

PS: Pour Lauterbrunnen, après des heures de recherche sur le net, tout ce que j'ai trouvé ce sont des photos en 500*300... Je vous dis pas les pixels qui apparaissent dans le paysage en 1024 :rose:


----------



## bibyfok (19 Février 2005)

Nouveau desk,





_*Clean - Dirty*_


----------



## diamond2 (19 Février 2005)

salut BiByFok, 

sympa ton desk, tu utilises quoi comme thèmes pour adium (liste de contact, et fenetre de message).

merci


----------



## kitetrip (19 Février 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau desk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Superbe :love:


----------



## bibyfok (19 Février 2005)

Theme perso,
Base : (Layout) Mini Mockie et (Color Theme) IcyMilk.
Merci a toi


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Février 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Tu les déplaces en appuyant sur la touche Pomme



c'est bizare j'arrive pas à deplacer adium et konfabulator...
à chaque fois que je fais pomme puis clic sur l'icone de ces 2 softs ça arrive dans le menu de l'icone de l'appli en question....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Février 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizare j'arrive pas à deplacer adium et konfabulator...
> à chaque fois que je fais pomme puis clic sur l'icone de ces 2 softs ça arrive dans le menu de l'icone de l'appli en question....



Les logiciels non apple necessite un hack dans leur code pour pouvoir déplacer ces icones de la barre des menus. Ici, ces deux icones ne peuvent etre bougées


----------



## diamond2 (19 Février 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizare j'arrive pas à deplacer adium et konfabulator...
> à chaque fois que je fais pomme puis clic sur l'icone de ces 2 softs ça arrive dans le menu de l'icone de l'appli en question....



Oui, moi aussi ça me fait la meme chose.


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau desk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très joli :love:


----------



## AnN (20 Février 2005)

Mon mien pour l'heure 





1680 x 1050, attention le fichier est lourd...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Février 2005)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Mon mien pour l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un fichier .jpg sera pas mal au lieu du pdf ^^

sinon c'est un jolie wall que tu as


----------



## diamond2 (20 Février 2005)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Mon mien pour l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très joli, 

sinon, c'est quoi le carré avec un P à l'intérieur à gauche de la pomme dans la barre des menus?


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2005)

Et hop un petit dernier : *couch potato* :love:








- icons : misc, minium, snow.e
- wall : longhorn alternative
- theme : milk
- softs : shapeshifter, candybar, pixadex, konfabulator

bonne semaine à tous


----------



## ultra' (20 Février 2005)




----------



## diamond2 (20 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit dernier : *couch potato* :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal,   

l'icone du finder dans la barre des meuns, ça fait partie du thème?  

salut


----------



## AnN (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Très joli,
> 
> sinon, c'est quoi le carré avec un P à l'intérieur à gauche de la pomme dans la barre des menus?



C'est PopChar, un best of


----------



## goonie (21 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit dernier : *couch potato* :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très sobre et zen


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> C'est PopChar, un best of



Merci


----------



## AuGie (21 Février 2005)

_*Theme:.* Milk 2.2 by Max Rudberg...
*Wallpaper :.* 3.1416 by Master Yoda Seph ...  
*Icons :.* GANT3 by mattahan...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X  mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Très classe!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Oui d'accord


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Février 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Milk 2.2 by Max Rudberg...
> *Wallpaper :.* 3.1416 by Master Yoda Seph ...
> *Icons :.* GANT3 by mattahan...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X  mod by me...
> ...


Putré, y en a MARRE de voir les membres du site "L'essentiel du Mac en français" s'amuser à mettre de l'anglais pour se la péter, pour faire plus style, pour impressioner les copains... Pfffffff...
Thème : ... par ...
Fonds d'écran
Icônes
Logiciels
Barre des menus

Voilà, c'était la colère du jour !
Et ne me dites pas : si t'es pas content, va voir ailleurs, parce que d'habitude, je suis content sauf là


----------



## Xman (21 Février 2005)

Moi aussi, superbe. 

Où trouver aujourd'hui Milk 2.2 ? que je trouve bien plus beau que le 2.5.1


----------



## AuGie (21 Février 2005)

T'a pas du prendre ta tisane, vient un peu plus souvent dans le topic et regarde autour de toi, je post sur 2 forum français et 5 forum US, je vais pas mettre en français exprès pour Mr, en plus c'est pas difficile à comprendre.

C'est carrément pas pour se la péter ou etc.... qu'est que j'en ai à faire   

Mon blog est aussi en FR/EN, plus de la moitié sont des etrangers :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Putré, y en a MARRE de voir les membres du site "L'essentiel du Mac en français" s'amuser à mettre de l'anglais pour se la péter, pour faire plus style, pour impressioner les copains... Pfffffff...
> Thème : ... par ...
> Fonds d'écran
> Icônes
> ...



Il faut préciser que ces membres postent également sur Mac NN, site partenaire de Mac Génération :modo: Donc il font d'une pierre 2 coups.
Tu imagines si il fallait refaire les previews (images clicables) à chaque post, tout ca pour changer deux lettres


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Il faut préciser que ces membres postent également sur Mac NN, site partenaire de Mac Génération :modo: Donc il font d'une pierre 2 coups.
> Tu imagines si il fallait refaire les previews (images clicables) à chaque post, tout ca pour changer deux lettres



Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Macounette (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal,


merci  



			
				diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> l'icone du finder dans la barre des meuns, ça fait partie du thème?


Non, il s'agit de Fruit Menu, qui permet de faire des menus pomme hiérarchiques... une vieille habitude gardée des temps de MacOS 9. Quoique, maintenant avec LaunchBar, je ne m'en sers pratiquement plus... mais je l'ai laissé pour faire joli


----------



## Macounette (21 Février 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Très sobre et zen


Merci goonie  :love:


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> Non, il s'agit de Fruit Menu, qui permet de faire des menus pomme hiérarchiques... une vieille habitude gardée des temps de MacOS 9. Quoique, maintenant avec LaunchBar, je ne m'en sers pratiquement plus... mais je l'ai laissé pour faire joli



Merci beaucoup


----------



## tybalt02 (21 Février 2005)

Voila le mien !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Voila le mien !



Pas mal le wall  un lien ou un nom  ?


----------



## ultra' (21 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Putré, y en a MARRE de voir les membres du site "L'essentiel du Mac en français" s'amuser à mettre de l'anglais pour se la péter, pour faire plus style, pour impressioner les copains... Pfffffff...
> Thème : ... par ...
> Fonds d'écran
> Icônes
> ...



Je poste mes desks sur 3 forums français et 8 anglais actuellement, ça me semble normal également de mettre mes previews en anglais, et puis c'est pas très dur à comprendre non plus et l'intérêt c'est tout de même l'image.

A côté de ça, mon site est en français même si les 8/10ème des visiteurs sont anglophones, idem pour le forum que j'administre.

Faut pas s'énerver comme ça, y a rien de grave


----------



## tybalt02 (21 Février 2005)

le lien 
tu y trouveras les wallpaper et un set d'icones


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Voila le mien !



pas mal, en plus ça cole bien avec ton avatar


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2005)

désolé je vais etre le boulet du sujet mais comment appliquer les icons que j'ai téléchargé (minium par exemple), j'ai le dossier sit sur mon bureau, une fois ouvert je vois tous les icons mais...
please help ! moi aussi je voudrais un joli mac !

merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Le plus simple est de passer par CandyBar


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est de passer par CandyBar



merci, mais c'est un soft payant... et puis on ne peut pas le faire sans installer un soft ????


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais c'est un soft payant... et puis on ne peut pas le faire sans installer un soft ????



Si mais il faut modifier les icones une par une, ça rique d'etre assez long, alors bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

A la main il faut que tu fasses Pomme+I sur l'application ou le dossier que tu veux changer, Re Pomme+I sur l'icône que tu as téléchargé, tu cliques sur l'image (en haut à gauche de la fenêtre qui s'affiche quand tu fais Pomme+I), tu fais Pomme+C, tu reviens sur la fenêtre d'info de l'application ou du dossier à changer, tu cliques sur l'image, et Pomme+V. Ouf ! Et pour revenir à l'ancienne icône, tu cliques sur l'image (comment ça je fais des répétitions  ) et tu fais Suppr (Ou Pomme+Backspace pour un clavier de portable)

T'as compris ou je recommence ?  

PS : Pour CandyBar, tu es limité à 15 jours ou 25 changements... c'est toujours ça


----------



## Macounette (21 Février 2005)

Et ça ne marche que pour les icônes de répertoires, fichiers, etc... si tu veux changer les icônes du dock, ou encore celui de la partie gauche de la fenêtre du Finder, il faut obligatoirement passer par CandyBar ! (à moins qu'il y ait une bidouille dans les tréfonds du système).  Bref si tu aimes changer souvent l'interface ça vaut la peine d'investir dans CandyBar.


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

voici mon bureau


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> voici mon bureau



L'image est petite, on ne voit pas grand chose, c'est dommage.

Peut etre que tu  peux arranger ça?

bonne continuation


----------



## Xman (22 Février 2005)

_Même type que le précédent...en nuance de gris
Theme : Dot Pro
Fond d'écran :" N'importe quoi en gris " par...
Icônes : Albook
Applications : MenucalendarClock - Konfabulator - Menumeter 






_


----------



## Yumisan (22 Février 2005)

Bon allez hop, moi aussi je vais faire mon boulet mais comment faire pour changer le thème d'OS X ? J'ai vu que de base il y en a deux, un bleu et un gris, mais comment faire pour en installer d'autre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez hop, moi aussi je vais faire mon boulet mais comment faire pour changer le thème d'OS X ? J'ai vu que de base il y en a deux, un bleu et un gris, mais comment faire pour en installer d'autre ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



salut

bon, deja il faut que tu télécharges ShapeShifter, ensuite tu peux télécharger des themes sur le net, sur MacThemes par exemple, et puis voila.


----------



## Yumisan (22 Février 2005)

merci beaucoup pour l'info, je vais tester cela 


Si j'ai bien compris, en utilisant ShapeShifter, je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser candyBar ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2005)

non Candybar c'est uniquement pour les icônes. 

Passioné de custo, n'oubliez pas cette news importante: 

AUGIE vient de mettre en partage ses bookmarks custo. Un pur bonheur


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

Petit dernier:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2005)

très sympa diamond.  
ca mérite un coup de boule


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> très sympa diamond.
> ca mérite un coup de boule



Merci bWoacoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci bWoacoup



 


Dommage que je peux pas te bouler +, ton FTP vidéo est à mourir de rire       

Je vous conseille vivement d'y aller faire un tour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2005)

[457 Ko]


*Wallpaper:* Apple 07
Big merci à Diamond2 !

*Theme:* PM2K5 by Swizcore studios.

*Menu bar :* Silk with ::: HandelGotDLig :::  \\ Sticky Windows \\ Bytecontroller \\ Menumeters \\  Ethernet \\ Bluetooth \\ Menu calendar clock.

*Icons:*  Minium, Matrix reloaded, Rokey.net, Interface lift.


----------



## goonie (23 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> [457 Ko]
> 
> 
> *Wallpaper:* Apple 07
> ...


Beau bleu


----------



## diamond2 (23 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> [457 Ko]
> 
> 
> *Wallpaper:* Apple 07
> ...




Tiens, tiens, quel joli wall, tu l'as trouvé ou?


----------



## alexfvl (23 Février 2005)

Ma contrib de ce jour :



 

 *Theme* :. PowerMetal
*Wallpaper* :. Julie Woo Mod by Me
*Icons* :. AlBoox & AMix ...
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2005)

Comment faites vous dans proteus pour avoir cette présentation ?
merci !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Comment faites vous dans proteus pour avoir cette présentation ?
> merci !



Tout betement, il n'utilise pas proteus mais adium


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2005)

Oui excusez moi de mon erreur, j'ai posté trop vite, j'ai telecharger Adium et est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment afficher tous mes contacts meme si ils ne sont pas connectés ? (ca fait 15 minutes que je cherche dans les préférences et tout ! je dois être à côté de la plaque aujourd'hui !)

merci !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui excusez moi de mon erreur, j'ai posté trop vite, j'ai telecharger Adium et est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment afficher tous mes contacts meme si ils ne sont pas connectés ? (ca fait 15 minutes que je cherche dans les préférences et tout ! je dois être à côté de la plaque aujourd'hui !)
> 
> merci !



View > show offline contacts !

Sinon, il y a une version adium up-to-date en francais ici je le rappelle


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2005)

merci merci, allez un p'tit coup de boule pour la rapidité !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

voici mon desk actuel


----------



## ultra' (23 Février 2005)

Ouhla, qu'est ce qui s'est passé avec la preview ?

C'est quoi ton logiciel ftp c'est un serveur ou un client ? merci


----------



## Xman (23 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voici mon desk actuel



Voilà un fond d'écran qui ferait plaisir aux supporters du RC LENS (près de ch'terril) 
Tu as modifié les skins de Sticky Windows ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (23 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voici mon desk actuel



Ou peut-on trouver ton fond d'écran parce que MacThinkAda sur Google en donne rien...

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-on trouver ton fond d'écran parce que MacThinkAda sur Google en donne rien...
> 
> Merci!



Si : http://www.sux2b.us/stuff/?dir=MacThinkadas/ 

Google Image powaaa (enfin pas toujours mais quand même  )


----------



## Yumisan (23 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voici mon desk actuel



Je vais ptet poser une question très très bête (oui je sens qu'elle est bete ma question), mais comment faites vous pour avoir cette jolie présentation avec le nom des thèmes et tout et tout ?


----------



## Macounette (23 Février 2005)

C'est pas bête du tout car je me pose la même question


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ouhla, qu'est ce qui s'est passé avec la preview ?
> 
> C'est quoi ton logiciel ftp c'est un serveur ou un client ? merci



C'est surement moi qui ai merdé un truc non?
Je te contacte par IM pour voir   
Edit : Arf tu n'as pas remplis ton profil :/
Edit 2 : c'était de ma faute en effet maintenant c'est fix0r

PS : Stickie windows n'a rien de modifié
PS 2 : la preview c'est sur le site d'ultraman !


----------



## Macounette (23 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> PS 2 : la preview c'est sur le site d'ultraman !


En effet je viens de la trouver ! 
merci DJ_Fox


----------



## ultra' (24 Février 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

vous m'excuserez, mais j'aime le cote classique......

alors, je vous le montre , mais rien de tres tuning.....


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Super, très classe !


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

comment vous faites pour afficher la jaquette du cd ?

c'est un soft gratuit ?

merci


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2005)

Ca doit être un widget de Konfabulator je présume, free en démo puis payant par la suite sauf si tu laisses le bandeau "d'enregistrement".


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être un widget de Konfabulator je présume, free en démo puis payant par la suite sauf si tu laisses le bandeau "d'enregistrement".



Oui Konfabulator permet d'afficher la jaquette du morceau en cours de lecture, en passant par certains Widgets comme Sputnik


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit ça qu'utilise UltraMan dans son dernier desk.

Peut etre qu'il nous en dira d'avantage.


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

Petit dernier avant de rejoindre les bras de Morphée.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit ça qu'utilise UltraMan dans son dernier desk.
> 
> Peut etre qu'il nous en dira d'avantage.




Je pense qu'il utilise Youcontrol Itunes......un log sympa....mais qui ralenti incroyablement le demarrage....en tout cas chez moi.....il est là !  


Mais comment tu fais Diamond pour avoir Google a gauche de ton dock????
Merci.....ok, j'avais pas fais gaffe, c'est konfabulator.....


Et au fait, si vous cherchez un super desktop, osx planet  est excellent.....il donne une vue de la terre ou d'une autre planete selon un point determine (satelite, lune.....) et evolue en temps reel ou en difere....vraiment super....mais vous avez deja du en parler....


----------



## ultra' (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit ça qu'utilise UltraMan dans son dernier desk.
> 
> Peut etre qu'il nous en dira d'avantage.



Non c'est un wallpaper que j'ai fait qui est censé représenter un cd avec les photos érotiques que j'utilise depuis que je deske.

Rien à voir avec une widget, c'est un petit délire.

Et l'icone de droite représente mon dossier photos, c'est un alias.


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment tu fais Diamond pour avoir Google a gauche de ton dock????
> Merci.....ok, j'avais pas fais gaffe, c'est konfabulator.....




C'est tout simplement un widget de Konfabulator qui s'appelle Queries


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est un wallpaper que j'ai fait qui est censé représenter un cd avec les photos érotiques que j'utilise depuis que je deske.
> 
> Rien à voir avec une widget, c'est un petit délire.
> 
> Et l'icone de droite représente mon dossier photos, c'est un alias.



Oui, c'est ce que je pensais, en tout cas, c'est super, bravo 

bonne continuation


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout simplement un widget de Konfabulator qui s'appelle Queries




Merci, mais n'aimant pas Konfabulator, j'ai trouvé Find it  qui fait la meme chose, mais en presentation onglet Jaguar.....et surtout il fonctionne tout seul, sans le konfu.....

mais merci.


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais n'aimant pas Konfabulator, j'ai trouvé Find it  qui fait la meme chose, mais en presentation onglet Jaguar.....et surtout il fonctionne tout seul, sans le konfu.....
> 
> mais merci.



Oui, et tu as aussi, Butler qui te met la meme chose dans la barre des menus, avec beaucoup d'autres fonctionnalités en plus.


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais n'aimant pas Konfabulator, j'ai trouvé Find it  qui fait la meme chose, mais en presentation onglet Jaguar.....et surtout il fonctionne tout seul, sans le konfu.....



Ah oui, c'est sympa aussi Find It, je ne connaissais pas.



> mais merci.



Mais merci à toi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est sympa aussi Find It, je ne connaissais pas.



il evite surtout de surcharger sa barre de menu, ce qui ralenti considerablement le demarrage...


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

mais la version demo de konfabulator permet elle d'avoir toutes les fonctions de la version payante ?

ou alors la seule difference c'est le bandeau d'enregistrement ?


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mais la version demo de konfabulator permet elle d'avoir toutes les fonctions de la version payante ?
> 
> ou alors la seule difference c'est le bandeau d'enregistrement ?



Pas de difference, a part le bandeau d'enregistrement


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,
est ce quelqu'un pourrait me donner un tout petit renseignement ? J'ai installé adium et j'aimerais savoir si l'on peut afficher (au dessus de mes contacts par exemple) ses différents comptes (ichat, msn, yahoo...) un peu comme dans ichat ? avec la possibilité de changer de statut sans devoir passer par File - Set idle ou par la barre de menus. 
Merci, je trouve adium vraiment super sauf sur ce point mais ca vient surement de ma méconnaissance du logiciel.
Merci
MamaCass


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Février 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> est ce quelqu'un pourrait me donner un tout petit renseignement ? J'ai installé adium et j'aimerais savoir si l'on peut afficher (au dessus de mes contacts par exemple) ses différents comptes (ichat, msn, yahoo...) un peu comme dans ichat ? avec la possibilité de changer de statut sans devoir passer par File - Set idle ou par la barre de menus.
> Merci, je trouve adium vraiment super sauf sur ce point mais ca vient surement de ma méconnaissance du logiciel.
> Merci
> MamaCass





Alors la premiere partis avec les comptes differents je ne vois pas l'analogie avec ichat !

Pour la deuxieme partie, cette option des status sera presente dans la version .80 qui va sortir tot ou tard


----------



## Aurelien_ (24 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Alors la premiere partis avec les comptes differents je ne vois pas l'analogie avec ichat !
> 
> Pour la deuxieme partie, cette option des status sera presente dans la version .80 qui va sortir tot ou tard



Avec Proteus tout ça est possible!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Février 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Avec Proteus tout ça est possible!



 Heu je n'ai pas dis le contraire


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Février 2005)

Je voudrais savoir comment vous faites pour avoir des séparations dans le dock... en pointillés, là !


----------



## MamaCass (25 Février 2005)

Merci DJ je voulais savoit si c'etait possible d'avoir ses comptes au dessus de ses contatcs (avec le meme affichage), enfin c'est pas grave j'attendrai les sorties suivantes. 

Merci
MamaCass

il faut utiliser Dock Séparators pour avoir des séparations ou des espaces dans le dock


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord.


 Aaaaah, vous postez sur MacNN ! Eh bien justement, montrez-leur que vous n'êtes pas soumis aux ricains en postant en français la description de votre capture. Ça leur apprendra à ces ricains qui sont pas fichus d'apprendre une autre langue parce qu'ils croient avoi la meilleure... Moi quand je vais sur un forum anglophone, je poste français et anglais, et parfois aussi allemand.

Sinon, Dj fox mac cloud, comment t'as fait pour avoir les fenêtres réduites à l'état de barres en bas du bureau ?

P.S. : ce qu'on peut être Geek des fois !!!


----------



## goonie (25 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Dj fox mac cloud, comment t'as fait pour avoir les fenêtres réduites à l'état de barres en bas du bureau ?
> 
> P.S. : ce qu'on peut être Geek des fois !!!



Bonjour,
Si je ne me trompe pas (DJ fox mac cloud corrigera) il s'agit de Styckies Windows


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah, vous postez sur MacNN ! Eh bien justement, montrez-leur que vous n'êtes pas soumis aux ricains en postant en français la description de votre capture. Ça leur apprendra à ces ricains qui sont pas fichus d'apprendre une autre langue parce qu'ils croient avoi la meilleure... Moi quand je vais sur un forum anglophone, je poste français et anglais, et parfois aussi allemand.
> 
> Sinon, Dj fox mac cloud, comment t'as fait pour avoir les fenêtres réduites à l'état de barres en bas du bureau ?
> 
> P.S. : ce qu'on peut être Geek des fois !!!


 MacNN est un forum anglophone donc poster dans la langue utilisee par la grande majorite du forum (surtout les modos) est plutot logique.

Tu me fais penser aux mexicains en Californie qui ne parle pas un mot d'americain alors qu'ils sont nes aux USA... C'est pas le genre de choses que les Americains apprecient....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

De toute manière si tu veux parler à Augie il te parlera en français ...


----------



## toitoine33 (25 Février 2005)

j'ai vu sur certains desktop de MACNN, que le doc se trouvait decallé en bas à droite.

Comment faut il faire pour avoir cette position??

par avance merci


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

utilise ceci : 

TransparentDock


----------



## diamond2 (25 Février 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu sur certains desktop de MACNN, que le doc se trouvait decallé en bas à droite.
> 
> Comment faut il faire pour avoir cette position??
> 
> par avance merci



Il existe plusieurs utilitaires, qui permettent de placer le Dock où l'on veut, comme par exemple Onyx. De plus Onyx, permet de paramètrer beaucoup de chose.


----------



## diamond2 (25 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah, vous postez sur MacNN ! Eh bien justement, montrez-leur que vous n'êtes pas soumis aux ricains en postant en français la description de votre capture. Ça leur apprendra à ces ricains qui sont pas fichus d'apprendre une autre langue parce qu'ils croient avoi la meilleure... Moi quand je vais sur un forum anglophone, je poste français et anglais, et parfois aussi allemand.
> 
> Sinon, Dj fox mac cloud, comment t'as fait pour avoir les fenêtres réduites à l'état de barres en bas du bureau ?
> 
> P.S. : ce qu'on peut être Geek des fois !!!




Justement, l'anglais est la langue qui permet à tous les gens de la Terre, où qu'ils soient, de pouvoir communiquer et se comprendre. De plus, vu le niveau d'anglais de la majorité des français, eh bien je pense que ça ne fera de mal à personne d'en lire et d'en écrire de temps en temps.


----------



## diamond2 (25 Février 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> il faut utiliser Dock Séparators pour avoir des séparations ou des espaces dans le dock



Et un petit lien, pour vous éviter de chercher: Dock Separators.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Février 2005)

Merci Diamond2, 
j'avais perdu le lien et à dire vrai aussi un peu la flemme de le retrouver  :rose:  :rose: 
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Pour le dock transparent, on peut aussi utiliser ClearDock, un haxie développé par Unsanity. Nécessite APE. L'avantage: c'est gratuit.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Février 2005)

Effectivement c'est stickie windows que j'utilise magnus


----------



## ultra' (26 Février 2005)




----------



## diamond2 (26 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



C'est UltraClass UltraMan, , comme tous tes UltraDesk.


----------



## bNg (26 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...
> 
> PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre...
> 
> Merci à Augie pour l'astuce



revenant a un post de la page 85 il se trouve qu'apres un redemarrage des plus normaux, mes settings de mes dossiers affichent des infos erronnées de type: U9 sou l'icone de mon DD sur le bureau et lors d l'ouverture de la fenetre de celui ci les infos nom sont remplacés par "N220", les info concernant la date de modification par "N221" et les tailles des fichiers par LV1 ou U7....
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ou au pire comment revenir a la configuration initiale avec 58,OOgo ......dispo..."
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## toitoine33 (26 Février 2005)

bonsoir,

sur certains desktop, vous utilisez des docks style os  9 qui s'ajoute à celui du mac os x.
Comment faire pour avoir ces racourcis sur le bureau?

par avance merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> sur certains desktop, vous utilisez des docks style os  9 qui s'ajoute à celui du mac os x.
> Comment faire pour avoir ces racourcis sur le bureau?
> ...



Si tu parles des fenêtres titroirs, il s'agit de Sticky Windows.

Pour avoir un 2eme dock, il faut passer par A dock.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles des fenêtres titroirs, il s'agit de Sticky Windows.
> 
> Pour avoir un 2eme dock, il faut passer par A dock.




Je me permettrais de rajouter qu'A-dock en version 1.2.5 est free et que les modifications apporte a cette version par la version 1.3 ne sont peut etre pas necessaire (en 1.3 il devient payant...)
j'utilise la version 1.2.5 qui est tres stable et fort pratique.

quand a Sticky windows, il est bien mais malheureusement en Shareware.....


----------



## bNg (26 Février 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> revenant a un post de la page 85 il se trouve qu'apres un redemarrage des plus normaux, mes settings de mes dossiers affichent des infos erronnées de type: U9 sou l'icone de mon DD sur le bureau et lors d l'ouverture de la fenetre de celui ci les infos nom sont remplacés par "N220", les info concernant la date de modification par "N221" et les tailles des fichiers par LV1 ou U7....
> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ou au pire comment revenir a la configuration initiale avec 58,OOgo ......dispo..."
> Merci de vos reponses


Bien je me reponds a moi meme puisque j'ai trouvé en partie la solution en renomman les fichiers nommés; au dessus. 
Cependant un point noir persiste, la capacité de mon ipod s'affiche avec capacité totale et capacité libre mais celle de mon DD n'affiche que la capacité totale... Ou est le probleme???
Merci :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


rhaaaa lovely :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Février 2005)




----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

Thème : Milk 2.5.1
Wall : Soot


----------



## Xman (27 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



DJFMC, où trouver aujourd'hui le thème Soft Aqua ? je l'ai vu nulle part en téléchargement. 
Merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> DJFMC, où trouver aujourd'hui le thème Soft Aqua ? je l'ai vu nulle part en téléchargement.
> Merci



t'as pas du bien cherché, je l'ai trouvé sur google en 3 ou 4 cliques ici


----------



## Xman (27 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas du bien cherché, je l'ai trouvé sur google en 3 ou 4 cliques ici



Merci, c'est ptet à cause de la bière !!!


----------



## Mathoov (27 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


 
On peut avoir ce magnifique wallpaper ? Où ?
Merci 
A+


----------



## ultra' (27 Février 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> On peut avoir ce magnifique wallpaper ? Où ?
> Merci
> A+



En fin d'après midi sur mon site je pense, le temps de faire une version 1600*1200 également, merci pour le compliment.


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

Aqua, c'est l'effet kisscool :love: plus on en a, plus on en redemande.
Ceci dit, je trouve que la combinaison du bleu et du blanc avec un thème comme Milk et un wall comme le tien, ultraman, c'est absolument... délicieux :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

et voilà ce à quoi je pensais.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Sublime mamacounette


----------



## A2P (27 Février 2005)

mon premier essau après quelques semaines passées à regarder les talents de chacun 



 

avec comme applis : AdiumX, WindowShade, Konfabulator, Butler, WClock, MenuMeters


----------



## Xman (27 Février 2005)

bravo A2P, très joli


----------



## tybalt02 (27 Février 2005)

le mien actuellement un peu austere !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

salut , une petite question en passant, pour changer son theme, il faut obligatoirement utiliser Shapeshifter...mais une fois desinstalle, le theme fonctionne -t-il encore comme ce pourrais etre le cas avec certaines actione de Tinkertools.....????
merci.


----------



## tybalt02 (27 Février 2005)

je ne crois pas malheureusement


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Dommage, 20$ pour opuvoir changer de theme, non merci......

salut. 


et pour continuer dans le style, 
j'ai changé mon boot panel (pas la boot image, le panel...) mais le fond bleu meriterai d'etre noir...
comment on fait????


en tout cas, merci ultraman, tes wallpapers sont excellents.....


----------



## Littleangel (28 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai une petite question.Après avoir regardé pas mal de vos bureaux j'ai été très attirée par le logiciel clear dock.J'ai donc installé application enhancer et clear dock que j'ai lancé mais je n'arrive pas à faire disparaitre le dock.Comment cela se fait-il? La case de la couleur du dock est pourtant décochée... Est ce qu'il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait?redémarrer? ou quelque chose dans le genre?


----------



## maiwen (28 Février 2005)

(tiens coucou littleangel )

voici mon mien tout tout récent


----------



## Littleangel (28 Février 2005)

coucou maiwen!!!!tu viens sur ce forum aussi!!! 

Ca y est clear dock marche... j'ai redemarrer et ca a marcher... je suis pas douée!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (tiens coucou littleangel )
> 
> voici mon mien tout tout récent




super, un joli screenchot, mais dis moi, c'est quoi les petit point de couleur a gauche de ton ecran, ton dock????


@little angel: pour clear dock, deja , il faut que la case soit decoche puis tu clique sur apply et si ton dock n'a pas ete modifie tu redemarre et hop.....il est transparent...voila.


----------



## maiwen (28 Février 2005)

Les points de couleur c'est Application Wizard qui fait plusieurs trucs que je saurait pas expliquer mais si c'est pas compliqué  :rose:


----------



## A2P (28 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> bravo A2P, très joli


merci


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2005)

A2P a dit:
			
		

> mon premier essau après quelques semaines passées à regarder les talents de chacun



j'aime beaucoup le wall, merci pour le lien du site.


----------



## ultra' (28 Février 2005)




----------



## A2P (28 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le wall, merci pour le lien du site.


merci et je t'en prie, ce n'est pas une découverte de ma part : je l'ai découvert à la suite d'un post de WOA qui nous faisait partager sa découverte à savoir que AUGIE avait mis en téléchargements un répertoires de liens sur la customisation.
pour le lien, c'est ici.

bonne découverte 

++


----------



## Alkeran (28 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le wall, merci pour le lien du site.



Merci aussi pour le lien du site A2P, ce wall est effectivement excellent!  
et merci aussi pour le dossier d'adresses... (ce thread est long  , j'ai pas encore eu le courage de tout lire :rose: )


----------



## diamond2 (28 Février 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>




J'adore ton Wall


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

Et voila, la derniere fois, je n'est pas ete tres "custom" alors, je fais un effort....

merci, aquaman pour le fond d'ecran....
le theme c'est tiger....comme ca, je me sens en avance sur mon temps...    

et voila....
mais, l'effort a surtout ete fait sur le boot (panel et image)
merci pour toute vos explication... 


ps: je cherche un theme avec une police tres arrondie ou futuriste.....mais aucun changement particulier du style milk....merci


----------



## goonie (1 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Bonjour,
Superbe 
Et en plus bon goût musical


----------



## ultra' (1 Mars 2005)

Merci, il est space celui là, je suis pas sur d'aimer, mais fallait tester   

stook : aquaman !!! pourquoi pas l'homme de l'atlantide tant qu'on y est


----------



## alexfvl (1 Mars 2005)

Voila mon premier en ce mois de mars 



 

 *Theme* :. Kamino
*Wallpaper* :. Coffee Miller Mod by Me
*Icons* :. AlBoox Hiragana
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock, Window Shade X, Sticky Windows,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## xpoulet (1 Mars 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon premier en ce mois de mars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup, l'ensemble est très homogène (dommage que le dégradé du wallpaper soit peut être un peu trop "grossier").

Une petite question: comment modifier les icones d'indication de status dans Adium ? (les bulles, moi j'ai des feux de couleurs à la place).


----------



## Xman (1 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai téléchargé sur ton site l'image de présentation de tes desks, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à la modifier, notamment pour insérer la photo de mon bureau sur l'image inclinée.
Quel appli. utilises tu pour modifier l'image facilement. Il est vrai que je maîtrise assez mal Photoshop et ImageReady

Merci


----------



## alexfvl (1 Mars 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, l'ensemble est très homogène (dommage que le dégradé du wallpaper soit peut être un peu trop "grossier").
> 
> Une petite question: comment modifier les icones d'indication de status dans Adium ? (les bulles, moi j'ai des feux de couleurs à la place).



Merci, pour les bulles, tu vas sur adium Xtras et tu telecharge par exemple ce style dedans tu as un zip avec les status icons, apres suffit de les mettres dans le paquet Applications > adium > content > ressources > status icons


Voila


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

a noter que dans la version .8 cette manip' ne sera plus utile car les status icons seront sous forme de paquet directement ouvrable sur adium (comme les listes de contacts ! )


----------



## xpoulet (1 Mars 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Merci, pour les bulles, tu vas sur adium Xtras et tu telecharge par exemple ce style dedans tu as un zip avec les status icons, apres suffit de les mettres dans le paquet Applications > adium > content > ressources > status icons
> 
> 
> Voila



Merci beaucoup


----------



## ultra' (1 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé sur ton site l'image de présentation de tes desks, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à la modifier, notamment pour insérer la photo de mon bureau sur l'image inclinée.
> Quel appli. utilises tu pour modifier l'image facilement. Il est vrai que je maîtrise assez mal Photoshop et ImageReady
> 
> Merci



Il faut maitriser un minimum photoshop, j'ai expliqué du mieux que je pouvais au niveau des calques mais il faut quelques bases photoshop


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

superman a dit:
			
		

> stook : aquaman !!! pourquoi pas l'homme de l'atlantide tant qu'on y est



désolé Megaman.....  


quelqu'un sait-il comment on fait pour que shapeshifter ce lance au demarrage????


----------



## maiwen (1 Mars 2005)

Pref système >Comptes >Démarrage > et tu ajoutes Shapeshifter 
mais je pensais que ca se faisait automatiquement


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pref système >Comptes >Démarrage > et tu ajoutes Shapeshifter
> mais je pensais que ca se faisait automatiquement





heu... je crois que je me suis mal exprimé, en fait, j'aimerai que mon theme actuel soit automatiquement installé au demarrage et non le theme par defaut d'OsX...


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait-il comment on fait pour que shapeshifter ce lance au demarrage????



Dans les pref, tout simplement.


----------



## maiwen (1 Mars 2005)

apparement c'est plus compliqué que ca  :'(


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

ben, merci Maiwenn, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une mise a jour a faire....
c'etait pas plsu complique que ça.....


----------



## tybalt02 (1 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>





Vraiment impressionnant deux petites questions quand meme : 

comment se debrouiller pour avoir les informations des dd completement lisibles (sur le mien j ai droit au debut et à la fin avec entre les deux des pointilles)

et puis le gestionnaire des taches est vraiment impressionnant : application tierce ou directement incrusté dans le wallpaper ?

en tout cas tres bo boulot !


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait, j'aimerai que mon theme actuel soit automatiquement installé au demarrage et non le theme par defaut d'OsX...


Ben c'est normal qu'il démarre avec le thème installé 
A moins que tu fasses une mise à jour de MacOS, dans ce cas, Shapeshifter se désactive automatiquement par précaution, et tu dois réinstaller ton thème.
Mais normalement, si tu installes un thème, il y reste, jusqu'à ce que tu le désinstalles (ou qu'il y ait une mise à jour système comme expliqué ci-dessus)...
Tente une petite réparation des autorisations et reboote ton Mac pour voir...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

Voilà ma petite contribution !


----------



## ultra' (1 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment impressionnant deux petites questions quand meme :
> 
> comment se debrouiller pour avoir les informations des dd completement lisibles (sur le mien j ai droit au debut et à la fin avec entre les deux des pointilles)
> 
> ...



Merci,
pour que les infos dd soient complètement lisibles, il y a l'astuce qui a été rappelée dans les 2 dernières pages de ce topic

et le gestionnaire des taches incrusté dans le wallpaper....euhhhh....y a adium en haut à droite, 3 widgets en bas à gauche :
-stickies
-sputnik pour la pochette avec modification du background
-itunes display


----------



## tybalt02 (1 Mars 2005)

sputnik  itunes display et adium comme meme  par contre c assez marrant d utiliser un stickie qui se fond avec le wall merci pour tes reponses  et puis je crois qu on attend tous tes nouveaux desks !


----------



## maiwen (1 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> pour que les infos dd soient complètement lisibles, il y a l'astuce qui a été rappelée dans les 2 dernières pages de ce topic



chez moi ça marche pas j'ai eu beau tout bien faire je pense je vois toujours les "..." et pas les infos en entier


----------



## tybalt02 (1 Mars 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> _*Theme:.* Milk 2.2 by Max Rudberg...
> *Wallpaper :.* 3.1416 by Master Yoda Seph ...
> *Icons :.* GANT3 by mattahan...
> *Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X  mod by me...
> ...




pas mal du tout, est ce que tu pourrais donner un lien pour trouver le wall ?


----------



## tybalt02 (1 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça marche pas j'ai eu beau tout bien faire je pense je vois toujours les "..." et pas les infos en entier




est ce que tu as redemarré ton mac ? les modifications n ont pris effet qu une fois que je l ai fait


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> pas mal du tout, est ce que tu pourrais donner un lien pour trouver le wall ?



Vu qu'il donne les informations une recherce google aurais pu le trouver pour toi...
Bref c'est ici :
http://www.seph.ws/portfolio/gd_pi.htm


----------



## tybalt02 (1 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il donne les informations une recherce google aurais pu le trouver pour toi...
> Bref c'est ici :
> http://www.seph.ws/portfolio/gd_pi.htm



en tapant le nom de l'auteur, le titre du wall je n ai rien trouvé   
en tout cas merci beaucoup de me repondre aussi rapidement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ma petite contribution !



Hello Dj
Il serait bien de prendre un esapce web chez free, wanadoo, ou club...ce bandeau de pub est vraiment inesthétique et en plus il y a une pub qui se met en plein sur ton menu de droite.


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Hello Dj
> Il serait bien de prendre un esapce web chez free, wanadoo, ou club...ce bandeau de pub est vraiment inesthétique et en plus il y a une pub qui se met en plein sur ton menu de droite.



Aujourd'hui, chez Free, c'est jusqu'à 1Go gratos !!!!


----------



## Aurelien_ (2 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, chez Free, c'est jusqu'à 1Go gratos !!!!



Oui on trouve en ce momment sur le net des blog jolis et sans pub (comme le mien par exemple?   )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Hello Dj
> Il serait bien de prendre un esapce web chez free, wanadoo, ou club...ce bandeau de pub est vraiment inesthétique et en plus il y a une pub qui se met en plein sur ton menu de droite.



oui je sais ca craint lycos...
Il faut que je prenne le temps et je vais prendre un compte chez wanadoo


----------



## goonie (2 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais ca craint lycos...
> Il faut que je prenne le temps et je vais prendre un compte chez wanadoo


Salut DJ_MaC_ClouD, 
Fais gaffe car sur Wanadoo car il me semble que Dotclear ne peut marcher sur leur site .
 Impossible de dépaser la première étape d'installation ou alors j'ai tout faux :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2005)

arg, vous me conseiller quoi comme hebergeur gratuit avec peu voir pas de pub ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi pas free ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas free ?



Oui, Free, tu trouveras pas mieux ! 
Tu ouvres un compte principal, tu reçois ton kit de connexion ou juste tes identifiants(tu choisi et ça, gratuitement !) ensuite tu peux ouvrir autant de comptes secondaires que tu souhaites, chacun pouvant monter jusqu'à  un giga !
Et tout ça sans la moindre pub !

T'attends quoi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Free, tu trouveras pas mieux !
> Tu ouvres un compte principal, tu reçois ton kit de connexion ou juste tes identifiants(tu choisi et ça, gratuitement !) ensuite tu peux ouvrir autant de comptes secondaires que tu souhaites, chacun pouvant monter jusqu'à  un giga !
> Et tout ça sans la moindre pub !
> 
> T'attends quoi ?



Ben j'ai pas compris en fait, après une inscription de test ils me disent qu'ils vont m'envoyer un truc :/


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas compris en fait, après une inscription de test ils me disent qu'ils vont m'envoyer un truc :/



Ben oui, tes identifiants et mot de passe !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tes identifiants et mot de passe !



ah ben oki merci beaucoup


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu as redemarré ton mac ? les modifications n ont pris effet qu une fois que je l ai fait



uui oui oui j'ai redémarré , j'ais pas fait ca hier d'ailleurs mais bien avant alors j'ai eu le temps de redémarrer beaucoup de fois p au début ca marchait mais au bout de deux jours ca marchait plus


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Et hop voilà pour le mois de mars...


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop voilà pour le mois de mars...


schön ! wunderbar !
Une Bernoise qui parle français ???, le thème est de qui ? Max Rudberg ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

vielen Dank  (ou comme on dit par chez nous : merci viumau :love: )
euh non ce n'est pas Aqua Extreme Tiger de Max Rudberg... mais "Tiger MSFW Grey" par Naathan Skinner.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2005)

j'adore le wall Macounette, je suis allé le télécharger directement après avoir vu ton desk


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> vielen Dank  (ou comme on dit par chez nous : merci viumau :love: )
> euh non ce n'est pas Aqua Extreme Tiger de Max Rudberg... mais "Tiger MSFW Grey" par Naathan Skinner.



vielen dank auch  je suis de Bulle (fr)


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Bulle je connais bien, j'y suis souvent passée en route vers Charmey :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bulle je connais bien, j'y suis souvent passée en route vers Charmey :love:




tu l'as telecharge où ce theme de Tiger....je trouve l'autre mais pas celui là.....
bon, je vais continuer a chercher...


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Y'avait une news sur la page d'accueil de MacGé qui en parlait 

Edit : voilà j'ai trouvé, c'est ici :
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=114726


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Le thème est là : http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index_54.shtml, mais lonnnnnggggg à charger


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait une news sur la page d'accueil de MacGé qui en parlait
> 
> Edit : voilà j'ai trouvé, c'est ici :
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=114726



je n'avais pas vu cette depeche.....merci...vraiment merci.


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait une news sur la page d'accueil de MacGé qui en parlait
> 
> Edit : voilà j'ai trouvé, c'est ici :
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=114726



pour une Bernoise, je trouve macounette trop rapide, et pourtant je ne suis pas vaudois


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Le thème est là : http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index_54.shtml, mais lonnnnnggggg à charger


Prends le lien que j'ai donné ça va plus viiiite (même si les Bernois ont la réputation d'être lents)


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Prends le lien que j'ai donné ça va plus viiiite (même si les Bernois ont la réputation d'être lents)


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Du coup, bien inspiré...


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

sehr schön ! :love:


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sehr schön ! :love:



Grâce à qui ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Alkeran (2 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos belles réalisations, vos bonnes idées et vos liens "ultra-rapides" :king: 
Il me reste pas mal de chemin à parcourir pour en faire autant :casse: 

... bah du coup, j'y retourne!


----------



## tybalt02 (2 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> uui oui oui j'ai redémarré , j'ais pas fait ca hier d'ailleurs mais bien avant alors j'ai eu le temps de redémarrer beaucoup de fois p au début ca marchait mais au bout de deux jours ca marchait plus



je sais pas trop quoi te dire je suis pas sous os x depuis longtemps Essaie de refaire toute la manip qui est indiquée un peu plus haut.
Si ca ne marche toujours pas ne t inquiete pas quelqu un de plus aux faits  trouvera facilement la solution à ton probleme


----------



## Guizzzz (3 Mars 2005)

Je recherche Konfabulator mais en version plutot pas trop payante !!
Si qq'un peut m'aider c cool.
Thznks


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2005)

Guizzzz a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche Konfabulator mais en version plutot pas trop payante !!
> Si qq'un peut m'aider c cool.
> Thznks



  
Tu doutes de rien, toi !  
T'as pas lu la charte des forums ?...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Une version pas trop payante lol


----------



## Mathoov (3 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, bien inspiré...


 
J'adore le wallpaper, on peut se le procurer où ? 
Merci
A+


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu doutes de rien, toi !
> T'as pas lu la charte des forums ?...



Il doit l'avoir lu, c'est pourquoi il veut un Konfabulator "pas trop" payant...
d'occaz peut etre......
"pas trop"......


----------



## Xman (3 Mars 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le wallpaper, on peut se le procurer où ?
> Merci
> A+



Dans ce sujet, page 96, là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3056909&postcount=1912

le thème s'appelle TigerMilk


----------



## ultra' (3 Mars 2005)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



sympa cette serie de wall !
Dis moi c'est quoi la font utilisée dans la présentations de la serie de wall Seasons?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Cela faisait longtemps


----------



## ultra' (3 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sympa cette serie de wall !
> Dis moi c'est quoi la font utilisée dans la présentations de la serie de wall Seasons?



Danube dispo sur dafont.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Danube dispo sur dafont.


Merci bien


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


rhaaa lovely :love: superbe !
merci aussi pour les jolis walls


----------



## ericgatt (5 Mars 2005)

comment fais t'on pour changer les polices dans la barre des menus par example 
j'ai essayé mais je ny arrive pas merci d'avance


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Avec un petit utilitaire appellé Silk.


----------



## ericgatt (5 Mars 2005)

merci pour le tuyau mais je n'arribe qu'a changer les polices a linterieur des pages web par exemple 
mais pas mes polices de mac os


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Si, si, Silk sait configurer les polices de MacOS. C'est dans les préférences. Cherche bien. 
Je ne peux pas te dire comment ça marche exactement car je n'utilise plus ce logiciel. Mais je sais que ça marche. Il a des tonnes de possibilités de configuration.


----------



## xpoulet (5 Mars 2005)

Petite tentative avec les icones GANT 







_(taille: 331 ko)_


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Très joli, bravo 
Un petit conseil : la prochaine fois, sauvegarde ta copie d'écran en format JPEG. Car télécharger 400 ko juste pour voir un desk, c'est pas à la portée de tout le monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Petite tentative avec les icones GANT
> 
> http://xpoulet.free.fr/mac/4/Image 1.pdf



super, tu l'as trouvé ou ce fond d'ecran??????
d'ailleurs, quand tu postes, tu devrais noter les themes et fond d'ecran utilisé....
en tout cas, j'aime beaucoup ce wallpaper et attend ta reponse....

salut


----------



## maiwen (5 Mars 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Petite tentative avec les icones GANT
> 
> http://xpoulet.free.fr/mac/4/Image 1.pdf



C'est moi ou l'url marche pas ?  :rose:


----------



## xpoulet (5 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou l'url marche pas ?  :rose:



C'est normal, j'ai édité mon message afin de remplacer le pdf par un .png (je suis pas ami-ami avec le format jpg ).

> Stook: je ne le sais plus exactement, mais je vais te l'uploader de suite 
Le voilà: http://xpoulet.free.fr/steel-wood.jpg

Merci pour les commentaires


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

edit : oups déjà résolu :rose:


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2005)

Hop !
Nouveau fond d'écran maison...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Justement, l'anglais est la langue qui permet à tous les gens de la Terre, où qu'ils soient, de pouvoir communiquer et se comprendre. De plus, vu le niveau d'anglais de la majorité des français, eh bien je pense que ça ne fera de mal à personne d'en lire et d'en écrire de temps en temps.


 Pouaaaaaaaaaaah ! Non non non, y a pas de raison pour que ce soit l'anglais. Putré, pourquoi, pourquoi, l'esperanto n'a pas marché ??? 
Mais là, pourquoi dire desktop,s wallpapers, screenshots... Y a une traduction !

Merci au passage pour Dock Separators et Stickies Windows


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Très beau shot macmarco


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Très beau shot macmarco



Merci cmove !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, j'ai édité mon message afin de remplacer le pdf par un .png (je suis pas ami-ami avec le format jpg ).
> 
> > Stook: je ne le sais plus exactement, mais je vais te l'uploader de suite
> Le voilà: http://xpoulet.free.fr/steel-wood.jpg
> ...




Merci, mon poulet....


----------



## goonie (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, 
Ma contribution du week-end : Océan 

Thème : Milk 2.5


----------



## maiwen (6 Mars 2005)

Goonie j'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran :')


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Très joli, Goonie  j'aime aussi beaucoup ton fonds d'écran... un petit lien ?


----------



## diamond2 (6 Mars 2005)

Petite contribution de la soirée :


----------



## goonie (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli, Goonie  j'aime aussi beaucoup ton fonds d'écran... un petit lien ?


Merci Macounette   
Je ne sais plus où je l'ai récupéré (sur un avis d'Augie   il me semble)
Mais il est à ta disposition  ici


----------



## goonie (7 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Goonie j'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran :')


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette
> Je ne sais plus où je l'ai récupéré (sur un avis d'Augie   il me semble)
> Mais il est à ta disposition  ici


Merciiii !   :love:


----------



## Tangi (7 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Petit desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut ...
J'adore ton fond d'écran :love:, t'aurais pas un lien à me filer s'il te plaît ??? 

Merci d'avance ...



			
				toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizare j'arrive pas à deplacer adium et konfabulator...
> à chaque fois que je fais pomme puis clic sur l'icone de ces 2 softs ça arrive dans le menu de l'icone de l'appli en question....


Une solution consiste à ouvrir ces applications dans un certain ordre, pour que leurs icones s'affichent dans un ordre particulier. Si tu ouvres Butler, puis Konfabulator, puis BackLight (par exemple), tu devrais avoir dans ta barre de menus, de gauche à droite, l'icone de BackLight, puis Konfabulator et enfin Butler.

Mais il semble que cet ordre ne soit pas respecté, lorsque on active l'ouverture automatique de ces applications à l'ouverture de session. Seule solution alors (mais très chiante quand même) c'est d'ouvrir manuellement toutes ces applications à l'ouverture de session, et ce à chaque fois pour garder un ordre bien déterminé...  

...


----------



## diamond2 (7 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut ...
> J'adore ton fond d'écran :love:, t'aurais pas un lien à me filer s'il te plaît ???
> 
> Merci d'avance ...



Salut Tangi, j'ai uppé le wall sur mon ftp, le voilà: Miss.jpg.


----------



## Tangi (8 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tangi, j'ai uppé le wall sur mon ftp, le voilà: Miss.jpg.


Merci mille fois   ...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Le petit dernier...





 

Tiger Theme
Widgets : iTunes Companion, Mini What to do


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

cette semaine c'est sobre, faut travailler
repos des yeux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Sobre mais efficace


----------



## tybalt02 (8 Mars 2005)

pour le debut du mois de mars


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> pour le debut du mois de mars


Très joli !  les icônes des disques durs c'est quoi ?


----------



## tybalt02 (8 Mars 2005)

je voulais aussi vous demander si personne ne savait ou je pourrais trouver un wall aqua vert enfin un vert genre affichage lcd comme sur le site de splintercell (et oui eux aussi ils l ont fait !) ou le wall ressemble tres fortement à ce que je cherche comme un derate depuis plusieurs jours  (pour y jeter un oeil => splintercell fond d ecran 


j attends vos reponses ! !  !


----------



## tybalt02 (8 Mars 2005)

tout d abord merci,
pour les icones, je crois que je les ai downloadé sur aqua-soft.org mais je ne suis pas sur. Je vais faire une recherche et te tiens au courant


----------



## MamaCass (8 Mars 2005)

Voici mon mien


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Très joli, ce wall orange :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Oui elle est sympa cette série de wp


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Trés productif aujourdh'hui !!!


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Un chti lien ?


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Trés productif aujourdh'hui !!!



En fait je me suis mal exprimé...

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Je voulais dire que cette jounée avait été tres productive pour tout le monde.
Ce qui est marrant c'est que tous les post d'aujourd'hui, sont des walls qui se ressemblent : simple, sobre et sympa.

Voilà, desolé pour la petite erreur...


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Meeeehh pas grave. Et hop un coup de boule pour la peine.


----------



## pixelemon (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Meeeehh pas grave. Et hop un coup de boule pour la peine.



euh moi aussi je suis désolé...  (coup de boule ?)


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai épuisé mon quota....

Faut que j'attende ...


----------



## Xman (8 Mars 2005)

Pour respecter le thème du jour...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour respecter le thème du jour...




Sympa ce petit wall... j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Xman (8 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce petit wall... j'aime beaucoup.



Merci,    et voilà le petit Lien


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Merci,    et voilà le petit Lien




Merci. 
Je t'aurais bien boulé, mais j'ai épuisé mon quota... faut que j'attende...


----------



## Xman (8 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Je t'aurais bien boulé, mais j'ai épuisé mon quota... faut que j'attende...



Rien que l'intention me fait plaisir


----------



## Tangi (8 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde ...

Puisque l'heure est à la sobriété...





...


----------



## Xman (8 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde ...
> 
> Puisque l'heure est à la sobriété...



Très sympa    Comment s'appelle le thème ?


----------



## Tangi (9 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa    Comment s'appelle le thème ?


Merci :rose:...

Je n'utilise pas de thème particulier, il s'agit juste de Panther et la barre de menus est juste ombragée grâce à une petite application qui s'appelle MenuShade (gratos)...

Le fond d'écran je l'ai trouvé hier mais je suis incapable de me souvenir où !!!
Les icones c'est un mélange de World of aqua et de The community.

...


----------



## ultra' (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Le petit dernier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup beaucoup il se trouve quelque part le wp ?  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup beaucoup il se trouve quelque part le wp ?  :love:  :rateau:



Je l'ai depuis un certain temps sur mon disque, donc pour te dire ou je l'ai pecher... pas facile




En fait je l'ai retrouvé !!!

voici le lien


----------



## alexfvl (9 Mars 2005)

*Theme* :. Somatic
*Wallpaper* :. The Nature mod by Me
*Icons* :. Puff & a mix
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2005)

Très jolis tous les derniers desks...  voici mon petit dernier... keep it simple


----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* :. Somatic
> *Wallpaper* :. The Nature mod by Me
> *Icons* :. Puff & a mix
> *Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock,  Adium X 0.76 mod by me
> *Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​



Oh la belle verte !!  enfait j'aime beaucoup, surtout les fourmi parce que la mante me fait peur  :rose: 

(il faudrait penser a passer à la 0.77 d'adium   )


----------



## alexfvl (9 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Oh la belle verte !!  enfait j'aime beaucoup, surtout les fourmi parce que la mante me fait peur  :rose:
> 
> (il faudrait penser a passer à la 0.77 d'adium   )



Merci  , pour adium, par encore eu le temps, mais ca sera fait !


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2005)

Je viens de poster ici un sujet qui concerne tous ceux qui utilisent les haxies d'Unsanity ! 
*Attention à la màj d'Application Enhancer !*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Merci de la news


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli !  les icônes des disques durs c'est quoi ?



J ai retrouvé les references de ce set: par pantoni il s 'appelle Elements et tu pourras le telecharger ici 

Voila desole d avoir ete un peu long a retrouver la memoire !


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mars 2005)

on change de wall a la moitie du mois !


----------



## Macounette (12 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> J ai retrouvé les references de ce set: par pantoni il s 'appelle Elements et tu pourras le telecharger ici
> 
> Voila desole d avoir ete un peu long a retrouver la memoire !


Merci à toi


----------



## Xman (12 Mars 2005)

Celui du jour


----------



## Xman (12 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> J ai retrouvé les references de ce set: par pantoni il s 'appelle Elements et tu pourras le telecharger ici



Merci, ça fait 2 jours que j'épuise les forums pour les trouver  
ça vaut bien un coup de boule


----------



## ultra' (13 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ça fait 2 jours que j'épuise les forums pour les trouver
> ça vaut bien un coup de boule



Le problème vient du fait que ce set d'icones vient du monde windows et qu'il faut être présent sur les forums mac et windows pour être au courant de tout....

Très beau set d'icônes en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Celui du jour



J'aime bien les fonds d'écrans foncés   ... et puis le groupe "faux amis" dans adium   ... c'est une idée  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (13 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde ...
> 
> Puisque l'heure est à la sobriété...
> 
> ...



J'aimerais savoir quel freeware de météo tu utilses ( moi j'ai WeatherDock ) mais j'adore la présentation du tien?


----------



## Gregg (13 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais savoir quel freeware de météo tu utilses ( moi j'ai WeatherDock ) mais j'adore la présentation du tien?



C'est le widget de Konfabulator  .


----------



## kathy h (13 Mars 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon mien



j'aimerais savoir comment tu fais pour avoir trois fenêtres identiques ichat, Msn sur ton bureau, c'est quel freeware?


----------



## kathy h (13 Mars 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est le widget de Konfabulator  .



ah ok il faut donc acheter Konfabulator, dommage c'est sympa comme présentation


----------



## yoffy (13 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah ok il faut donc acheter Konfabulator, dommage c'est sympa comme présentation


Pas nécessairement : Konfabulator


----------



## kathy h (13 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Pas nécessairement : Konfabulator



si j'ai bien compris je peux l'essayer, donc une fois que je l'ai télécharger il faut que je télécharge des widget au choix?


----------



## ultra' (13 Mars 2005)




----------



## yoffy (13 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris je peux l'essayer, donc une fois que je l'ai télécharger il faut que je télécharge des widget au choix?


Exact ! ......il me semble que celui que tu convoites fait partie du lot inclus dans l'application .


----------



## Xman (13 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Exact ! ......il me semble que celui que tu convoites fait partie du lot inclus dans l'application .



Il s'appelle tout simplement en Englais : The Weather, sur le site de Konfabulator


----------



## diamond2 (13 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah ok il faut donc acheter Konfabulator, dommage c'est sympa comme présentation



C'est tout simplement le logiciel Adium, et comme c'est un logiciel multiprotocol, eh bien il peut mettre toutes sortes d'adresses de messagerie instantanée, ensuite, il suffit d'organiser des groupes pour retrouver la meme chose que lui.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

C'est sublime ce desktop Ultraman


----------



## Xman (13 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les fonds d'écrans foncés   ... et puis le groupe "faux amis" dans adium   ... c'est une idée  :rateau:  :rose:



C'est la liste de contact Adium de mon fils, je la trouve aussi effectivement assez drôle... Moi, je suis trop vieux, et...pas de contact...pas de liste


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est la liste de contact Adium de mon fils, je la trouve aussi effectivement assez drôle... Moi, je suis trop vieux, et...pas de contact...pas de liste



mais non mais non on n'est jamais trop vieux pour avoir des contacts  (enfin, du momen que tu peux voir l'écran ...   ), et puis si tu es encore en âge d'être sur les forums macgé, pourquoi pas sur adium ?  


et puis voici mon dernier :


----------



## ultra' (15 Mars 2005)

Merci Cmove, c'est les vacances en belgique, j'ai le temps de peaufiner mes desks


----------



## pixelemon (15 Mars 2005)

Moelleux et doux pour les yeux


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2005)

un plus ludique...


----------



## Xman (17 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un plus ludique...



C'est Heidi qui retrouve ses montagnes ? 

Quant à moi ... toujours aussi classique quoique ...


Icônes et Wall : Bugz Blue


----------



## Macounette (17 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est Heidi qui retrouve ses montagnes ?


yep  du coup je le garde 



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi ... toujours aussi classique quoique ...


Très joli ce wall bleu


----------



## alexfvl (17 Mars 2005)

*Theme* :. PM2K5
*Wallpaper* :. For Belle mod by Me
*Icons* :. Mix's
*Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock,  Adium X 0.77 mod by me
*Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​


----------



## maiwen (17 Mars 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* :. PM2K5
> *Wallpaper* :. For Belle mod by Me
> *Icons* :. Mix's
> *Softwares* :. Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, TransparentDock,  Adium X 0.77 mod by me
> *Menubar* :. Wclock, Butler​




C'est beau ca  aussi  :love:  (enfin la fille c pas ce que j'aime le plus mais sinon   )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Pas mal le wall !


----------



## Missiku_San (17 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cmove, c'est les vacances en belgique, j'ai le temps de peaufiner mes desks


Heu... au risque d'en faire répeter certain, c'est quoi le "reminder" en bas à gauche ? jai déjà vu le même genre en post-it... je suppose que c'est du Konfabulator ? parce que le pense-bête, ça me serai bien utile... ça exsiste pas ce systeme en freeware ?
(sans la photo de la fille, sinon je serai capable d'oublier de regarder le pense-bete !  )


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Heu... au risque d'en faire répeter certain, c'est quoi le "reminder" en bas à gauche ? jai déjà vu le même genre en post-it... je suppose que c'est du Konfabulator ? parce que le pense-bête, ça me serai bien utile... ça exsiste pas ce systeme en freeware ?
> (sans la photo de la fille, sinon je serai capable d'oublier de regarder le pense-bete !  )


Je l'avais même pas remarqué :rose:... ...

Mais ça m'intéresse aussi, je parle du pense-bête bien entendu ...


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Il suffisait de chercher (finalement ça n'a pris que quelques secondes)...

C'est bien un widget et ça marche par conséquent avec Konfabulator, il est disponible ici...

Voili, voilou...


----------



## Missiku_San (18 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> le pense-bête, ça me serai bien utile... ça existe pas ce systeme en freeware ?





			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça m'intéresse aussi, je parle du pense-bête bien entendu ...



Bin en fait, c'est tout con, mais j'avais jamais vu que dans les applis y'avait " *l'aide mémoire*" (les post-its) comme dans classic... voilà, j'ai mes petits pense-bêtes tout cons sur mon bureau, ça me suffit !


----------



## Tangi (18 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Bin en fait, c'est tout con, mais j'avais jamais vu que dans les applis y'avait " *l'aide mémoire*" (les post-its) comme dans classic... voilà, j'ai mes petits pense-bêtes tout cons sur mon bureau, ça me suffit !


Je connaissais, mais je ne trouve pas ces post-its très esthétiques, ce qui m'intéressait c'était de savoir où est-ce qu'il avait pêché ce gadget, mais il suffisait de chercher :



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il suffisait de chercher (finalement ça n'a pris que quelques secondes)...
> 
> C'est bien un widget et ça marche par conséquent avec Konfabulator, il est disponible ici...
> 
> Voili, voilou...



Merci quand même ...


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2005)

Hop !
Je viens de changer de fond d'écran !


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2005)

:rose:  ca doit rendre épilepsique au bout d'un certain temps  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  ca doit rendre épilepsique au bout d'un certain temps  :rateau:



Epilep*t*ique, tu veux dire ?   
Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Epilep*t*ique, tu veux dire ?
> Non, pourquoi ?



 :rose:  :rose: on dira que le "s" et le "t" sont juste à côté sur le clavier


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Mars 2005)

Et voici le mien


----------



## Tangi (18 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose: on dira que le "s" et le "t" sont juste à côté sur le clavier


[mode=[B]rabat-joie[/B]]

Non, non *maiwen*, c'est pas bien du tout ... On ne se débine pas, on assume ...

Privée de Mac pendant deux semaines :modo:...

[/mode=*rabat-joie*]


----------



## Missiku_San (18 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien


on peut dire que c'est sobre de "chez sobre" !!! pas de gadget, widget, et autre truc en "get"... pas d'icone, pas de skin, pas d'appli inutile sorti du fin fond du grenier du web... du coup on ne peu qu'applaudire le fond d'écran (tres sobre lui aussi, mais j'adore !)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Mars 2005)

Merci 

Je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de pire qu'un bureau comme celui de macmarco par exemple, j'aime que les choses soit simple et belles (comme Apple en fait :love: )


ps macmarco : heu c'était juste pour l'exemple hein, il n'y a aucune "attaque personnelle", tout est une question de goût propre à chacun


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de pire qu'un bureau comme celui de macmarco par exemple, j'aime que les choses soit simple et belles (comme Apple en fait :love: )
> 
> ...




C'est juste en effet une question de goût, de moment et de personnalité. 
Personnellement, je répugne à mettre les oeuvres des autres sur mon bureau !  
Je change souvent, au gré de mes humeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Tu as bien raison


----------



## tybalt02 (18 Mars 2005)

un petit hommage au watergate ! (assez sobre somme toute)


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> [mode=[B]rabat-joie[/B]]
> 
> Non, non *maiwen*, c'est pas bien du tout ... On ne se débine pas, on assume ...
> 
> ...



hurmpf , c'est dur quand même      j'ai pas eu internet de hier soir à cet aprèm, j'ai cru mourir alors ...    mais je m'emporte, pour le peine voici mon mien:





(wall de newvave, que j'ai trouvé en allant sur le site de ultraman et puis un lien et encore un autre   )


----------



## Xman (18 Mars 2005)

Je viens de trouver ce Wall   





Il s'appelle Notion et c'est ----> : ICI


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2005)

Très joli wall


----------



## Xman (19 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli wall


Merci   les 4 de la série sont sympas


----------



## Alkeran (19 Mars 2005)

Merci Xman, ce wall me plait aussi  beaucoup


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien



Je me trompe ou c'est l'aigle impérial de "QRN sur Bretzelburg" ?

Ah, oui, je me trompe. Ça ressemble, quand même.

Sympa, ton wall. Je le trouve quand même un peu tendance Bismarck ...
[Donnerwetter ! Où est-ce que j'ai foutu mon casque à pointe ? Schweinkopf !]


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est assez ressemblant... Mais bon, je le prends uniquement pour sa beauté et non pour l'éventuel sens qu'on pourrait lui attribuer 

Le wall vient d'ici:
http://www.designchapel.com/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2005)




----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

wow ... woa    j'adore ce wall  :love:  une adresse ?


----------



## Xman (19 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> wow ... woa    j'adore ce wall  :love:  une adresse ?



3 post, allez Woa j'ai l'impression que maiwen insiste un peu


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

oui c'était pour montrer à quel point je trouvais ce desk beau    :rose: (moi j'ai réponse à tout ?   cf. mon clavier bizarre   )

 :rose:


----------



## AnN (19 Mars 2005)

Celui de la semaine :


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai beau remonté 3-4 pages en arrière pour trouver l'info, mais je vois pas ou vous expliquez comment avoir les onglets tiroirs sur les côtés de l'écran... merci


----------



## tybalt02 (19 Mars 2005)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Celui de la semaine :




vachement beau tu l as trouvé ou ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai beau remonté 3-4 pages en arrière pour trouver l'info, mais je vois pas ou vous expliquez comment avoir les onglets tiroirs sur les côtés de l'écran... merci




c'est Sticky Window(s) ou DragThing, ca dépent des onglets


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2005)

Ok merci


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

Pas de problème (j'ai pas mis de lien, mais ca se trouve facilement ... par contre, les deux sont shareware)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> wow ... woa    j'adore ce wall  :love:  une adresse ?



http://-kol.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> vachement beau tu l as trouvé ou ?



Suis le lien indiqué en bas à gauche de l'image de fond d'écran. On arrive sur un site de la NASA.
Dans les archives, il y a encore d'autres images superbes. Le 1er mars, c'est une vue panoramique prise du sommet de l'Everest : wow !! Il faut un écran en 48/9e pour l'avoir en fond d'écran


----------



## daffyb (19 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Suis le lien indiqué en bas à gauche de l'image de fond d'écran. On arrive sur un site de la NASA.
> Dans les archives, il y a encore d'autres images superbes. Le 1er mars, c'est une vue panoramique prise du sommet de l'Everest : wow !! Il faut un écran en 48/9e pour l'avoir en fond d'écran


Voici ma petite contribution à la chose


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2005)

On a l'impression d'y être ...
C'est triste de penser que le Népal s'enfonce toujours davantage dans les problèmes.


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2005)

Wow merci à vous deux.  ce site et ce panoramique tombent à pic  je viens de relire le bouquin de Krakauer cet après-midi  ... en tant qu'info complémentaire à cette série absolument géniale.


----------



## AnN (19 Mars 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> vachement beau tu l as trouvé ou ?




Sur ce site fabuleux :
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html

celle que j'ai mise date du 27/11/2000


----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2005)

De retour du schki 






_*Clean*_

_*Theme:.* Somatic Red by David Lanham...
*Wallpaper :.* Colorfull by bob1305...  
*Icons :.* Elements Icon Suite by pantoni...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.80b5 mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

lumineux !!  j'aime beaucoup


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2005)

On voit moins les traces de doigts aussi dessus  :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2005)

et hop un chti dernier avant le dodo.


----------



## Xman (19 Mars 2005)

Le petit dernier du W-E


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Sublime Augie !


----------



## Xman (20 Mars 2005)

très joli Macounette


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> très joli Macounette


merci :rose: 
le tien aussi me plaît beaucoup, j'adore ce wall bleu :love:


----------



## ultra' (20 Mars 2005)

Très joli tous, je me suis fait un petit desk aux couleurs bleux du dernier Milk ^^


----------



## Xman (20 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci :rose:
> le tien aussi me plaît beaucoup, j'adore ce wall bleu :love:



Même sans demander il est là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## AuGie (20 Mars 2005)

Merci cmove et bravo pour vos desks


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2005)

J'ai une petite question qui doit être toute bête et dont de nombreuses personnes dans ce fil doivent connaître la réponse 
Vous faites comment le coup de la punaise pour vos wall paper ???


----------



## doojay (20 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite question qui doit être toute bête et dont de nombreuses personnes dans ce fil doivent connaître la réponse
> Vous faites comment le coup de la punaise pour vos wall paper ???


C'est simple, fais un petit tours chez ultraman


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème (j'ai pas mis de lien, mais ca se trouve facilement ... par contre, les deux sont shareware)



Yep, ce fût une petite surprise, mais bon... 15 ¤, c'est pas la mort, après tout c'est du taf, de la créa, etc... malgré tout, j'ai pas envie de cracker et j'ai pas l'argent donc ça sera sans moi


----------



## AnN (20 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est Sticky Window(s) ou DragThing, ca dépent des onglets



Oui, c'est ça.
+ MenuCalendar Clock, Cunning Fox, Meteorologist, Synergy, PopChar


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2005)

les derniers de Macounette et Xman sont sublimes   :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Même sans demander il est là


 Merci !  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les derniers de Macounette et Xman sont sublimes   :love:  :love:


Merci maiwen !  Tiens, si tu veux le wallpaper il est là.


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2005)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Xman (20 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Thanks for the link



Thanks a lot cmove. oups grilled


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Faîtes gaffe l'emmerdeur de la langue française va venir


----------



## doojay (20 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Faîtes gaffe l'emmerdeur de la langue française va venir


Lol!!! Oups pardon mdr


----------



## Xman (20 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Faîtes gaffe l'emmerdeur de la langue française va venir



je     en français


----------



## AuGie (20 Mars 2005)

*New edit of my previous DT :*







_*Clean*_

_.:. New adium config and butler millk button .:._


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2005)

on a le droit à un lien ?


----------



## AuGie (20 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit à un lien ?



 :mouais:  :rose: pas compris là


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2005)

mince, je pensais parler français pourtant  :rose: 
tu veux bien nous dire où on peut trouver ton wallpaper ?


----------



## tybalt02 (20 Mars 2005)

merci beaucoup c vrai que c assez fou comme photos ! reste a avoir les finances pour l'ecran qui va avec


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

Bravo AuGie, du super boulot comme d'hab  j'aime nettement mieux cette deuxième version.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Augie, c'est Butler dans la menubar ?


----------



## AuGie (20 Mars 2005)

Oui c'est butler 

Pour le wall : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/15092756/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Ah ok merci


----------



## Brunni (20 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien



Ou as tu trouvé ce walp il est magnifique  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mars 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> Ou as tu trouvé ce walp il est magnifique  :love:


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3094630&postcount=2164


----------



## Brunni (21 Mars 2005)

Je voulais dire un lien direct vers l'image car leur site est pas très clair  

EDIT: après une heure de recherche j'ai enfin trouvé


----------



## Alkeran (21 Mars 2005)

C'est ici
Sinon il faut laisser le temps à ton butineur de charger le site en flash (ça peut etre long, quelques min) et ça se trouve dans "miscellaneous"
Valà


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2005)

Envie de vacances ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Oh oui plus que 4 jours !


----------



## Xman (21 Mars 2005)

OUIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! mais quand ???


----------



## goonie (22 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Envie de vacances ? :love:



Très joli 

Je pars tout de suite


----------



## Tangi (22 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Je suis un peu en retard mais c'est tellement jolie :love:...

Tellement jolie :love:...

...

P.S. Ca commence à faire beaucoup de fonds d'écran que je te pique ... Dommage que je ne puisse plus de coup-de-bouler ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Kol le maître


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

Très joli, woa  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Mars 2005)

Ca faisait bien longtemps que j'avais pas posté ici  





Click to enlarge
Here is the clean version


----------



## mog (22 Mars 2005)

Sympa ton wall.  
Par contre, un p'tit problème de lien avec le "clean"


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton wall.
> Par contre, un p'tit problème de lien avec le "clean"



Merci du compliment
Merci pour ta remarque, j'ai réglé cela


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

Superbe, DJ_FoX   j'adore :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Mars 2005)

c'est trop beau  :love:  (bis   )


----------



## Taupe (22 Mars 2005)

coucoua tous je viens de découvrir ce forum il est vraiment agréable voici mon 1er desk....


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mars 2005)

C'est clair, magnifique, trouvé ou tout ca?


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

Taupe a dit:
			
		

> coucoua tous je viens de découvrir ce forum il est vraiment agréable voici mon 1er desk....


Bravo et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

Taupe a dit:
			
		

> coucoua tous je viens de découvrir ce forum il est vraiment agréable voici mon 1er desk....


Bienvenue sur MacGe  Sympa ton fond d'écran: sobre mais pas sombre, très chouette


----------



## diamond2 (22 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait bien longtemps que j'avais pas posté ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut, j'aime beaucoup

tu utilses quoi comme thème pour ta fenêtre de messages dans Adium?

merci d'avance


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> salut, j'aime beaucoup
> 
> tu utilses quoi comme thème pour ta fenêtre de messages dans Adium?
> 
> merci d'avance



Ca s'appelle candybars


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

bon, ça fait un petit moment que j'ai pas poster ici.....
alors, voila.....

(le theme c'est spotlight et le fond viens de chez PixelGirl...)


----------



## Immelman (22 Mars 2005)

Coucou!

En changeant des .icns l'autre jour (documinium, suivant la charte des icones MINiUMº pour les documents ), je me suis rendu compte que certains ne changent et pire encore deviennent un "generic document" (les .AVI pour moi, apres avoir change les .icns de VLC). 
Quelqu'un as-t-il une solution miracle??? Merci!


----------



## ultra' (22 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Kol le maître



Ouaip, il est passé sur Mac d'ailleurs, il va surement lui falloir au moins 2 petits mois d'adaptation au moins, mais il compte porter ses thèmes pc sur mac.
C'est une bonne chose pour le monde mac qui se retrouve avec un themeur de talent de +


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

...

J'ai une petite question, j'ai des applications qui ont leur icone dans la barre de menus, j'aimerais changer certains icones.

Or pour certaines applications il suffit de faire :

"Ctrl-clic" ou cliquer-droit sur l'application --> "Afficher le contenu du paquet" --> "Contents" --> "Ressources" et de remplacer le fichier au format .tif (ou autres) par un fichier au format .tif qu'on aura choisi et qui aura bien entendu le même nom... Seulement cette manip ne marche pas à tous les coups... 

Existe-t-il une méthode infaillible ???

Existe-t-il de sites où on peut trouver ce genre d'icones (à savoir simples et généralement noir et en très petit format) ???

P.S. Je sens que ma question va rester sans réponse :mouais:...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'ai une petite question, j'ai des applications qui ont leur icone dans la barre de menus, j'aimerais changer certains icones.
> 
> ...


`

Je dirais que ca depend de comment est faites l'application...Mais de mémoire, il n'y a pas de site comme tu le demande


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> Je dirais que ca depend de comment est faites l'application...Mais de mémoire, il n'y a pas de site comme tu le demande


Je te remercie, c'est pas grave, c'est pas très important...

Sur ResExcellence y a bien des icones, mais je ne les trouve pas terribles et puis ceux que j'ai téléchargé sont au format .icns, et j'ai dû les convertir en .tif, du coup j'ai perdu en qualité (on voit un léger cadre blanc autour de l'icone)...

Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un sait par contre qu'il se fasse connaître, sinon tant pis...

...


----------



## Kerri (23 Mars 2005)

en fait ça ressemble beaucoup à KDE sous linux les bureaux mac; je peux vous mettre une petite capture du mien pour que vous voyez à quoi ça ressemble, même si c'est pas un mac?


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> en fait ça ressemble beaucoup à KDE sous linux les bureaux mac; je peux vous mettre une petite capture du mien pour que vous voyez à quoi ça ressemble, même si c'est pas un mac?



Zyva ! 
On va pas te lyncher !   


PS : On peut faire tourner KDE avec X11, donc certains, comme moi, en ont une idée !


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> en fait ça ressemble beaucoup à KDE sous linux les bureaux mac; je peux vous mettre une petite capture du mien pour que vous voyez à quoi ça ressemble, même si c'est pas un mac?


Voyons voir :style:...


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie, c'est pas grave, c'est pas très important...
> 
> Sur ResExcellence y a bien des icones, mais je ne les trouve pas terribles et puis ceux que j'ai téléchargé sont au format .icns, et j'ai dû les convertir en .tif, du coup j'ai perdu en qualité (on voit un léger cadre blanc autour de l'icone)...
> 
> ...



j'y travaille pour mes icones stiffit magic menu et salling clicker... (avec mon powerbook Apple® et ma tablette Wacom® en sirotant un perrier®) 

je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Kerri (23 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voyons voir :style:...


demain matin promis: faut que je redémarre mon pc et j'ai quelques trucs (légaux) en téléchargement


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'y travaille pour mes icones stiffit magic menu et salling clicker... (avec mon powerbook Apple® et ma tablette Wacom® en sirotant un perrier®)
> 
> je te tiens au courant.


Ok, je compte sur toi...

En attendant je me tape quelques Délichoc® et je finis ma bouteille de Veuve Clicquot® (sacré mélange croyez-moi)...


Oh... ... Je me sens pas très bien :sick:...


:affraid:... Je vais me faire rattraper par la patrouille :modo:...


----------



## diamond2 (24 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'appelle candybars



Merci Dj_Fox


----------



## vincmyl (24 Mars 2005)

Les Widgets comme celui qui donne la météo fonctionne grace au net? Enfin je veux dire si je suis pas connecté au net, ca ne marchera pas...sinon existe t il un Widget donnant des infos en FRANCAIS?


----------



## Tangi (24 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Les Widgets comme celui qui donne la météo fonctionne grace au net? Enfin je veux dire si je suis pas connecté au net, ca ne marchera pas...sinon existe t il un Widget donnant des infos en FRANCAIS?


Evidemment les infos sont perpétuellement actualisées et du coup le widget nécessite d'être connecté à Internet, mais il restera sur ton bureau même si tu n'es pas connecté, mais il ne te donnera pas les bonnes infos, sauf à ce que le temps n'ait pas changé depuis ta déconnexion...

Je ne connais aucun widget qui soit en français... Mais je peux me tromper, à confirmer donc...

...


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

Bon allez, il est temps que je me lance et que je montre à quoi ressemble mon bureaux...




Wallpaper : fait maison avec mes petis doigts, d'aprés "la vague" de Hokusaï.
Icones : fait maison avec mes petits doigts, Toshop et iconbuilder, et ma tablette wacom
Adium : custom avec mes petits doigts, et Icone Adium... heu... bin fait avec mes petits doigts aussi !
Applis : MenuDark, ClearDock, MenuMeter, Adium, aide-memoire (que du free  )


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, il est temps que je me lance et que je montre à quoi ressemble mon bureaux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très chouette !


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Superbe, Missiku_San !  j'adore ton wallpaper :love:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, il est temps que je me lance et que je montre à quoi ressemble mon bureaux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime beaucoup a la fois la sobriete de l'ensemble et le coté obsessionnel que t'as des dragons


----------



## diamond2 (24 Mars 2005)

Bon, ce n'est pas à proprement parlé de la custo, mais jetez-y quand même un coup d'oeil.


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

Merci Beaucoup  , ça fait plaisir... Je suis en train de faire un jeu complet d'icones dans ce style, si ça vous interresse, voilà un aperçu :



​ 
Pour l'instant le Set contient 60 Icones, il m'en reste encore quelques un pour qu'ils soit complet...


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce n'est pas à proprement parlé de la custo, mais jetez-y quand même un coup d'oeil.



Bravo, j'adore !!! dommage que le wallpaper ne puissent servir qu'a toi !!


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Merci Beaucoup  , ça fait plaisir... Je suis en train de faire un jeu complet d'icones dans ce style, si ça vous interresse, voilà un aperçu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elles sont superbes !


----------



## Tangi (24 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce n'est pas à proprement parlé de la custo, mais jetez-y quand même un coup d'oeil.


Comme quoi c'est encore utile d'avoir des fils ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes !



oui oui oui  :love:


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant le Set contient 60 Icones, il m'en reste encore quelques un pour qu'ils soit complet...



C'est assez joli, beaucoup me plaisent. 
Tu comptes aussi y mettre l'icône de ton HD (enfin je pense que c'est ton HD), la boîte rouge à coté de ta corbeille ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

un petit HS, désolée. :rose: nato kino, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar. :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Merci Beaucoup  , ça fait plaisir... Je suis en train de faire un jeu complet d'icones dans ce style, si ça vous interresse, voilà un aperçu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe !   on l'attend tous avec impatience.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup a la fois la sobriete de l'ensemble et le coté obsessionnel que t'as des dragons


 Superbe! j'adore. les icones surtout. :love:


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes aussi y mettre l'icône de ton HD (enfin je pense que c'est ton HD), la boîte rouge à coté de ta corbeille ?


he non perdu, c'est pas mon HD  ! en fait c'est un dossier avec des alias vers mes applis les plus courante... mais je compte le mettre dans le set, il y aura une partie avec les icones systeme, (environ 70 à 80 je crois), quelques icones en supplément comme cette boite ou des dossier divers (une vingtaine), et quelques icones d'appli courante, ( Aperçu, mail, firefox, photoshop... etc )


----------



## kathy h (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !   on l'attend tous avec impatience.



super sympa les icônes.. et on pourra les télécharger un jour?


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

mon ptit nouveau. un merci spécial à DJ_FoX grâce à qui j'ai découvert le site d'où provient l'image, ndesign-studio.


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> he non perdu, c'est pas mon HD  ! en fait c'est un dossier avec des alias vers mes applis les plus courante... mais je compte le mettre dans le set, il y aura une partie avec les icones systeme, (environ 70 à 80 je crois), quelques icones en supplément comme cette boite ou des dossier divers (une vingtaine), et quelques icones d'appli courante, ( Aperçu, mail, firefox, photoshop... etc )



Alors au boulot, je crois que tu as des clients


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mon ptit nouveau. un merci spécial à DJ_FoX grâce à qui j'ai découvert le site d'où provient l'image, ndesign-studio.



kilébo kilébo    c'est très vert, ca plairait à mossieur dj fox  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un petit HS, désolée. :rose: nato kino, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar. :love:



Merci  ton dernier desk est pas mal non plus


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Merchiiii :rose:  ton avatar m'a donné des idées, je vais essayer de faire quelque chose avec des coquelicots. :love:


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super sympa les icônes.. et on pourra les télécharger un jour?


oui, d'ici quelques jours... mais d'apres vous, si il y a un site sur lequel je devrais les soumettre, ce serait lequel ? parce que j'en connais pas beaucoup...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mon ptit nouveau. un merci spécial à DJ_FoX grâce à qui j'ai découvert le site d'où provient l'image, ndesign-studio.



J'adore  :love: 
Tu peux partager ton fond d'écran s'il te plait    :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Bien sûr  (1024x768 only)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr  (1024x768 only)



merci m'dame  :love:


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> oui, d'ici quelques jours... mais d'apres vous, si il y a un site sur lequel je devrais les soumettre, ce serait lequel ? parce que j'en connais pas beaucoup...



iconfactory 

pixelgirl 

interfaclift 

resexcellence 

Les 4 ont une bonne fréquentation, il y en aura bien un pour te prendre le set


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce n'est pas à proprement parlé de la custo, mais jetez-y quand même un coup d'oeil.


Il y en a d'autres du même genre ici


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'adore  :love:
> Tu peux partager ton fond d'écran s'il te plait    :love:  :love:



je l'avais dit  




resexcellence est , selon moi, un peu moins, "spécialisé" en icones


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> resexcellence est , selon moi, un peu moins, "spécialisé" en icones



Oui, mais ils ne font pas la fine bouche et en général ils prennent tous les sets qu'on leur soumet.


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2005)

je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème de fine bouche avec le set de Missiku_San, elles sont superbes et très bien faites


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème de fine bouche avec le set de Missiku_San, elles sont superbes et très bien faites



:rose:...

ça motive pour le finir, merci...  (surtout que les derniers sont des icones qui ne vont pas me servir, donc je suis moins motivé ! )


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème de fine bouche avec le set de Missiku_San, elles sont superbes et très bien faites



Pixelgirl est beaucoup plus regardant par exemple, ils ne mettent pas en avant les même critères de sélection que d'autres sites. La qualité est affaire de goût dans ce cas, et qui dit goût dit subjectivité. Mais je ne m'inquiète pas.


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

encore un. j'aime bien ce wall trouvé sur pixelgirl...


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2005)

tiens je l'ai aussi   , ça donne de la profondeur j'aime bien


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2005)

Mouais, sympa ... Mais ça donne l'impression d'avoir tous les cartons de bouquins et de BD à déballer, plus la machine à laver qui attend dans le camion de déménagement, au bas de l'immeuble ...

(pfff.... désolé, c'est un peu nul comme blague mais ce soir je ne peux faire mieux)


----------



## Missiku_San (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> encore un. j'aime bien ce wall trouvé sur pixelgirl...


J'aime bien quand c'est clean comme ça... on respire, c'est feng shui quoi ! manque plus qu'un baton d'encens, et hop au boulot... mais pas trop vite ...


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien quand c'est clean comme ça... on respire, c'est feng shui quoi ! manque plus qu'un baton d'encens, et hop au boulot... mais pas trop vite ...


merci  c'est bien l'impression que je voulais véhiculer


----------



## spitfire378 (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mon ptit nouveau. un merci spécial à DJ_FoX grâce à qui j'ai découvert le site d'où provient l'image, ndesign-studio.



Ma-i-fik de desk. Juste une petite question comment faites vous sur photoshop pour créer ce petit trait sur vos images cliquables qui donne un effet aqua tip top en séparant deux teintes. Ca a du surement etre déja dit mais j'arrive pas a retrouver quelquechose. Merci d'avance


----------



## Xman (24 Mars 2005)

Salut, après tous mes déboires... me revoilou avec une petite serie de wallpaper de ma création  :rose: 

en voilà un :


----------



## Xman (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ce wall trouvé sur pixelgirl...



Moi aussi     Dans le style j'ai trouvé un desk magnifique sur un autre forum, ici


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Xman très joli avec le nouveau lait


----------



## goonie (25 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Merci Beaucoup  , ça fait plaisir... Je suis en train de faire un jeu complet d'icones dans ce style, si ça vous interresse, voilà un aperçu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe 

J'en ai profité pour aller sur ton site, magnifiques illustrations


----------



## Missiku_San (25 Mars 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai profité pour aller sur ton site, magnifiques illustrations


Merci bien .

Voici la derniere fournée, la sute des icones... tout chauds de cette nuit ...



​ 
ça avance... ça avance...


----------



## Salmanazar8 (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> encore un. j'aime bien ce wall trouvé sur pixelgirl...


j'avoue que mon bureau à moi est largement plus bo*rdelique* ça fait plaisir d'en voir qui sont clean


----------



## maiwen (25 Mars 2005)

ce qu'il ne vous disent pas c'est qu'il font le ménage avant de prendre la capture d'écran ... eh hop, tout sous le lit on verra rien


----------



## Salmanazar8 (25 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il ne vous disent pas c'est qu'il font le ménage avant de prendre la capture d'écran ... eh hop, tout sous le lit on verra rien



lol

ok si c'est comme ça je me lance
&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il ne vous disent pas c'est qu'il font le ménage avant de prendre la capture d'écran ... eh hop, tout sous le lit on verra rien


mon bureau est toujours bien rangé... d'après toi à quoi ça sert le répertoire "à travailler" ?   

Salmanazar8: joli paysage hivernal.


----------



## Salmanazar8 (25 Mars 2005)

la version propre http://www.gallerycarre.com/updates/wallpapers/win01_1280.zip


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Ma-i-fik de desk.


Merciii 



			
				spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question comment faites vous sur photoshop pour créer ce petit trait sur vos images cliquables qui donne un effet aqua tip top en séparant deux teintes. Ca a du surement etre déja dit mais j'arrive pas a retrouver quelquechose. Merci d'avance


Ce n'est pas moi qui ai créé le .psd à l'origine de ce preview, il peut être téléchargé sur le site d'ultraman qui le met à la disposition de la communauté  en fait ce n'est pas un trait mais un calque d'une forme blanche avec une transparence.


----------



## macmarco (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mon bureau est toujours bien rangé... d'après toi à quoi ça sert le répertoire "à travailler" ?
> ...



Moi, ça s'appelle "Fourre-tout"....


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut, après tous mes déboires... me revoilou avec une petite serie de wallpaper de ma création  :rose:
> 
> en voilà un :


Très sobre, très classe.  Même si je préfère les walls clairs


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Pauvre petit loulou


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

et hop un petit dernier  la seule chose qui ait changé par rapport au dernier c'est le wall, je  trouve qu'il va bien avec les icônes 





si quelqu'un veut le wall il est ici 
Le wall original "Mt. Fuji" par Behel se trouve ici sur interfacelift.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merchiiii :rose:  ton avatar m'a donné des idées, je vais essayer de faire quelque chose avec des coquelicots. :love:



Hello Macounette 

ca pourrait t'aider ? 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/15221662/


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macounette
> 
> ca pourrait t'aider ?
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/15221662/



Oui mais non, c'est pas un coquelicot ça, pas du tout du tout.


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macounette
> 
> ca pourrait t'aider ?
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/15221662/


merci beaucoup woa  c'est très beau. :love:


----------



## Xman (25 Mars 2005)

Plus clair    et plus rose


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Toujours aussi sympa


----------



## Xman (26 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi sympa



Merci de ta fidélité cmove, oups ! cbouge


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Celui-là je le préfère aussi. Tu as essayé de combiner du bleu et du blanc ? ou bien du bleu et du gris clair ?


----------



## Alkeran (26 Mars 2005)

Comme vous semblez tous fondus de la mode nipponne en ce moment, voilà un lien vers un wall un brin minimaliste mais assez sympa.
Voilà ma (petite) pierre à l'édifice de ce forum... :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Merci pour ton lien


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Domo arigatô gozaimasu.


----------



## Mich57 (26 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Merci Beaucoup  , ça fait plaisir... Je suis en train de faire un jeu complet d'icones dans ce style, si ça vous interresse, voilà un aperçu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe travail Missiku San , quand vas tu nous en faire profiter au téléchargement ?


----------



## Mich57 (26 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop un petit dernier  la seule chose qui ait changé par rapport au dernier c'est le wall, je  trouve qu'il va bien avec les icônes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Qui peut m'aider ?
Je ne trouve plus le set d'icones FENG SHUI sur le net. Le lien sur apple.com est down...

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Mich57 a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut m'aider ?
> Je ne trouve plus le set d'icones FENG SHUI sur le net. Le lien sur apple.com est down...
> 
> Merci pour votre aide


Essaie ici sur pixelgirl (en bas de page).


----------



## Mich57 (26 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup à toi


----------



## Xman (26 Mars 2005)

Bleu de toi...





Fond d'écran chez deviantART


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bleu de toi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très joli le wall


----------



## AuGie (27 Mars 2005)

_*Clean*_

_*Theme:.* *Milk 3.0 Blue by Max Rudberg...* 
*Wallpaper :.* Ocean Blue by doubl3d...  
*Icons :.* Elements Icon Suite, Minium°, Idrive...  
*Software :.* Shapeshifter, Silk, Konfabulator, Adium X 0.80b6 mod by me...
*Menu Bar :.* Wclock and Butler..._

_It Is a Mac & The font is HandelGotDlight for ever_


----------



## ultra' (27 Mars 2005)




----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Superbe, vous deux  
AuGie, je viens pour ma part aussi de découvrir les icônes iDrive... ils sont absolument sublimes (je trouve)...


----------



## AuGie (27 Mars 2005)

Oui ils sont vraiment sympa, ca change, j'adore le coté Gloss 

Merci


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

D'ailleurs chez moi en ce moment ça donne ça 
(pas de grosse présentation car peu de changements depuis mon avant-dernier desk)


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Pas vraiment la même chose mais ça me fait penser à un desk que j'ai fait il y a un moment maintenant...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (27 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'étais sur le qui-vive toi dis donc !!!  ... Quelle rapidité !!!
> 
> Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit Butler. Je suis un inconditionnel de Butler et je ne vois pas de quelle façon Butler pourrait mettre une ligne de séparation dans la barre de menu, ou alors faut qu'on m'explique ...
> 
> Merci quand même ...



Bon, ce message n'est pas tout jeune D), mais je ne comprends pas.
J'ai installé Butler dans l'unique but d'ajouter ces barres de séparations dans la barre de menu. Histoire de grouper Adium avec AirPort, le logo Batterie avec Konfabulator, etc...
Mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'option dans Butler. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la procédure à suivre? Sâchant que j'aimerais virer le petit écran d'ordinateur et le google search de ma barre.

Merciiii :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



j'adore tes icones de disque dur    :love:


----------



## ultra' (27 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment la même chose mais ça me fait penser à un desk que j'ai fait il y a un moment maintenant...



J'ai pas copié promis ^^

Fox=>les icônes, je devrais les releaser d'ici très peu de temps, y en a une quinzaine, j'ai simplement une dernière vérification à faire avant de les packager


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas copié promis ^^
> 
> Fox=>les icônes, je devrais les releaser d'ici très peu de temps, y en a une quinzaine, j'ai simplement une dernière vérification à faire avant de les packager



En voilà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## AuGie (27 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs chez moi en ce moment ça donne ça
> (pas de grosse présentation car peu de changements depuis mon avant-dernier desk)



Trés sympa   

Au fait, comment va mamour ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas copié promis ^^



Je sais bien  ou alors Apple s'en est inspirée pour sa campagne iTunes :mouais:  
Ce n'était pas la première silhouette ni la dernière que l'on verra.


----------



## ultra' (27 Mars 2005)

Je me permets de les poster ici, je pense que ça va servir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Merci mec


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Trés sympa
> 
> Au fait, comment va mamour ?


Il va bien et il te fait son bonjour  :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de les poster ici, je pense que ça va servir


Très sobre, très classe ! J'adore :love:
Bravo ultraman !


----------



## sinistre_clampin (27 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir à vous tous....

Premier post de ma jeune vie de macuser.... et en espèrant que se ne soit pas la dernière...
Je voudrais déjà vous remercier pour répondre à des sinistres clampins comme moi qui n'y connaissent rien.
Quand je vois le résultat de certains pour faire de leur simple écran de magnifique desktop je ne peux qu'être jaloux de ne pas y parvenir....
Alors si l'un d'entre vous pourrait me faire juste un petit compte rendu de ce qui lui semblerait nécessaire afin d'egayer ma sinistre vie de clampin.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Xman (27 Mars 2005)

Merci ultaman, mes Desk vont être maintenant plus présentables...


----------



## Littleangel (27 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Plus clair    et plus rose



Moi j'aimerais savoir comment tu fais pour faire fonctionner gmail.Si je me trompe pas c'est bien ce petit windget avec l'enveloppe à droite.Je l'ai télécharger une fois pour m'en servir avec konfabulator mais je n'arrive pas à le parametrer pour qu'il me dise quand mes e-mails arrivent.C'est quoi le secret??


----------



## Xman (28 Mars 2005)

Littleangel a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais savoir comment tu fais pour faire fonctionner gmail.Si je me trompe pas c'est bien ce petit windget avec l'enveloppe à droite.Je l'ai télécharger une fois pour m'en servir avec konfabulator mais je n'arrive pas à le parametrer pour qu'il me dise quand mes e-mails arrivent.C'est quoi le secret??



Il a très bien marché....mais maintenant plus et je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

sinistre_clampin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à vous tous....
> 
> Premier post de ma jeune vie de macuser.... et en espèrant que se ne soit pas la dernière...
> Je voudrais déjà vous remercier pour répondre à des sinistres clampins comme moi qui n'y connaissent rien.
> ...


Bienvenue sur MacGé 
alors, dans l'ordre :
- fonds d'écran (wallpaper) : n'importe quelle image au format JPEG, PNG... 
- Shapeshifter : pour changer le "thème" de la barre de menus, des fenêtres...
- Candybar : pour changer les icônes système.

 Ce sont là les indispensables... 

En parcourant un peu ce sujet tu trouveras tout plein de liens vers des sites contenant des wallpapers et des collections d'icônes.

Pour le reste, comme on dit, _c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron_, donc tu n'as plus qu'à t'y coller et tu verras, les résultats viendront d'eux-mêmes


----------



## sinistre_clampin (28 Mars 2005)

Merci Macounette,

pour ces éclaircissements.... Mais dis moi, ces programmes sont ils gratuits ou payants.....???


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Ce sont des sharewares...


----------



## sinistre_clampin (28 Mars 2005)

tu veux dire en d'autres termes que je dois y mettre de ma poche.....


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

sinistre_clampin a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire en d'autres termes que je dois y mettre de ma poche.....


Hé oui, tout travail mérite salaire. 

Ceci dit, les wallpapers et les icônes, eux, sont gratuits.


----------



## sinistre_clampin (28 Mars 2005)

bon ben merci, je sais maintenant ce qu'il me reste à faire....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Y'a aussi Themepark pour les thèmes et FinderIconCM pour les icones


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2005)

en mettant les liens c'est encore plus simple 

ShapeShifter 
CandyBar 
ThemePark
FinderIconCM

Il y a plus qu'à laisser la souris grignoter les liens :style:


----------



## ultra' (28 Mars 2005)




----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Zoliiiiii 
c'est fou j'avais récupéré ce matin les deux icones de souris de susumu et je faisais un peu le même genre de wall  :love:


----------



## ultra' (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Zoliiiiii
> c'est fou j'avais récupéré ce matin les deux icones de souris de susumu et je faisais un peu le même genre de wall  :love:



Merci Macounette,
il a fait une version mickey mouse de son icone qu'il va releaser j'espère, ça va plaire aux femmes ça !!!


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2005)

Pas vilain ce rose ca sort de l'ordinaire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Le rose ça va bien aussi !


----------



## Xman (28 Mars 2005)

Et le rose....c'est rose   , bien plus que le bleu  :rose:


----------



## ultra' (28 Mars 2005)

Ca fait légèrement "queer as a folk" mais franchement ça passe bien, c'est pas agressif  :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

sinistre_clampin a dit:
			
		

> bon ben merci, je sais maintenant ce qu'il me reste à faire....


Il y a un excellent freeware pour gérer ses icônes, c'est Asticones  






Et en plus son auteur est un membre éminent de Macgé


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2005)

moi je fais dans le orange


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

excusez moi, vous etes dans votre discussion sur le rose mais, je cherche une icone en forme de pelliculle photo, je l'ai deja vu quelque part et je suis desespéré de ne pas arriver a la retrouver....
si quelque'un a des pistes , marci...... 


 Maiwenn, ca faisiat longtemps que je ne t'avais croisé....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais dans le orange



j'adhère totalement au style :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Mars 2005)

EDIT : mon premier double post  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais dans le orange




c'est un peut trop orange pour moi mais c'est pas mal du tout .
là ou j'adherea 200% c'est quand je lis Far Beyond Driven......de Panthera......


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi, vous etes dans votre discussion sur le rose mais, je cherche une icone en forme de pelliculle photo, je l'ai deja vu quelque part et je suis desespéré de ne pas arriver a la retrouver....
> si quelque'un a des pistes , marci......
> 
> 
> Maiwenn, ca faisiat longtemps que je ne t'avais croisé....



OukOuk Stook    j'en ai une si tu veux  

(hihihi Dj fox   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

super, encore Merci Maiwenn.....


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais dans le orange


Très estival :love:


----------



## devilfrombrussel (29 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde ...
> 
> Puisque l'heure est à la sobriété...
> 
> ...



où as tu trouver l'icone de pour lipod?


----------



## devilfrombrussel (29 Mars 2005)

et autre chose aussi, est ce que qlq un pourrait m'expliquer comment on change la police du finder... sous classic c'était bien simple, mais sous os x ... je ne treouve pas

Merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Il te faut Silk trouvable sur http://www.unsanity.com


----------



## Missiku_San (29 Mars 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> et autre chose aussi, est ce que qlq un pourrait m'expliquer comment on change la police du finder... sous classic c'était bien simple, mais sous os x ... je ne treouve pas
> 
> Merci bien


avec un petit freeware facile à trouver: Tinkertool


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Tinkertool est bien mais si il veut plus de personnalisation des polices il lui faut silk.


----------



## Missiku_San (29 Mars 2005)

voici une petite variation de mon theme dragon... le theme "feng shui" de Macounette m'a donné envie d'être un peu plus clean dans le wall... maintenant je respire...





​


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2005)

Et pour encore plus de sobriété, les fonds d'écran transparents!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Excellent


----------



## Tangi (29 Mars 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce message n'est pas tout jeune D), mais je ne comprends pas.
> J'ai installé Butler dans l'unique but d'ajouter ces barres de séparations dans la barre de menu. Histoire de grouper Adium avec AirPort, le logo Batterie avec Konfabulator, etc...
> Mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'option dans Butler. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la procédure à suivre? Sâchant que j'aimerais virer le petit écran d'ordinateur et le google search de ma barre.
> 
> Merciiii :rose:


...







Dans la capture d'écran ci-dessus, on voit dans la partie gauche ce qui est invisible et qui, par définition, n'est pas visible , et ce qui apparaît dans la barre de menu (si l'option "Barre de menus" est sélectionnée, dans l'onglet "Préférences"-->"Emplacement des éléments de premier niveau", si c'est l'option "Docklet" qui est sélectionnée on a alors un petit Dock qu'on place où on veut et rien dans la barre de menus)...

Dans l'exemple ci-dessus, ce qui apparaît dans ma barre de menus c'est l'icone de "Ce Mac"... Pour l'enlever il suffit de cliquer dessus et de cliquer sur le bouton "-" en bas de la fenêtre... Procède donc de la sorte pour supprimer l'icone du petit ordinateur et l'icone de la recherche Google... Pour rajouter une barre de séparation dans la barre de menus, la capture devrait suffir à te donner la solution ... En revanche tu ne pourras pas insérer plusieurs barres de séparation (ou plutôt tu pourras en insérer plusieurs mais qui seront les unes colées aux autres)...

...


----------



## Tangi (29 Mars 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> où as tu trouver l'icone de pour lipod?


...

Monsieur *devilfrombrussel* n'a pas beaucoup cherché, mais voilà : tu trouveras ton bonheur ici...

Il suffisait de chercher sur Xicons par mot-clefs (en l'occurrence ipod) ...

...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très estival :love:



il faut, il faut    j'essaie de motiver la météo pour que le soleil revienne... vite


----------



## devilfrombrussel (29 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Monsieur *devilfrombrussel* n'a pas beaucoup cherché, mais voilà : tu trouveras ton bonheur ici...
> 
> ...



ptetre qu'il connaissait pas xicons aussi ;-) 

merci à tous


----------



## Tangi (29 Mars 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> ptetre qu'il connaissait pas xicons aussi ;-)
> 
> merci à tous


Je taquinais Monsieur *devilfrombrussel* ... Enfin voilà d'autres sites que tu ne connais peut être pas non plus ...


Yellow Icon ;
ResExcellence ;
PixelGirl ;
IconFactory ;
Everaldo ;
deviantART ;
Apple;
...
 
Certains de ces sites proposent bien d'autres choses encore...

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2005)

Pour les newsbies je publie de nouveau cette liste dans le sujet idoine....
La plupart proviennent des bookmarks d'Augie - merci à lui - + quelques apports personnels...
Bon surf ! 


ICÔNES: 

http://animeicons.free.fr/
http://www.bartelme.at/
http://www.bombiadesign.com/
http://www.blurburger.com/
http://www.cocoricones.info/
http://www.dlanham.com/
http://dv-graphics.com/
http://www.enhancedlabs.com/main/eportal/
http://www.everaldo.com/downloads.htm
http://www.fasticon.com/download.html
http://www.giacomorilla.com/
http://huexley.free.fr/
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
http://www.icon-king.com/
http://www.marvilla.us/
http://www.jairoboudewyn.net/
http://jamesmeister.com/icons.htm
http://www.kenichiyoshida.jp/
http://mac.axonz.com/
http://macmotiva.rocks.it/
http://www.mikematas.com/
http://mmicons.deviantart.net/Index.htm
http://www.mmicons.com/
http://mixthepix.com/
http://www.underbed.net/mub/#
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/icons.php
http://www.rad-e8.com/
http://rimshotdesign.com/
http://www.rokey.net/
http://www.stylesuites.com/
http://www.iconfactory.com/
http://www.sadeem.net/tux.html
http://www.wbchug.com/icons.php
http://www.widgetwidget.com/icons.html
http://www.xanthic.net/iconsmac.html
http://www.yellowicon.com/
http://www.zyotism.com/aesthetics/


WALLPAPERS: 

http://www.e-sh.ru/
http://www.zmedenjastog.com/
http://seph.ws/
http://www.zzas.sk/bizarresk/
http://www.freundt.org/florian/index.html
http://www.macdesktops.com/
http://macsnaps.com/index.php?type=desktop&clear=1084480805
http://www.pcvision.com.br/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.imaginegui.com/walls/index.htm
http://theapplecollection.com/desktop/
http://www.mandolux.com/
http://www.maxempire.com/
http://rasmusandersson.se/rp14/wallpapa.xhtml
http://www.shiftedreality.com/cgi-bin/imagefolio/imageFolio.cgi?direct=wall
http://www.artofadambetts.com/archives/cat_desktop_background.html
http://www.thebeachwallpaper.com/
http://www.designchapel.com/
http://www.therubbishbin.com/wallpaper.html
http://www.toeng.com/main/
http://www.squidinc3d.co.uk/main.htm
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
http://walls.cnminh.com/1440/wide01.html
http://www.webmotiva.com/
http://www.4imp.de/
http://www.thedeskstop.com/
http://www.wstaylor.net/winLH.htm
http://www.artofgregmartin.com/
http://www.semafore.com/
http://www.qieok.com/
http://www.ndesign-studio.com/


WALLPAPER + ICÔNES

http://www.deviantart.com/
http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/
http://imaginegui.com/
http://www.vanillasoap.com/
http://www.bombiadesign.com/portfolio.html
http://duckfarm.sgdesign.com.au/icons.html
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://www.wackypixel.com/icons01.html
http://www.bubbabytevisuals.tk/
http://www.pixelhuset.se/pixelhuset.html



THEMES: 

http://www.xiap.net/GUI/
http://tisuite.xanthic.net/
http://mac15.ambitiouslemon.com/
http://members.cox.net/damac519/
http://xthemes.net/
http://www.digitalramen.com/
http://homepage.mac.com/dsky/
http://www.funmac.com/
http://www.louiemantia.com/
http://www.macthemes.net/
http://www.maxthemes.com/
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://swizcore.com/SS/macOSX.php
http://www.magicmarble.kernelab.com/home.html
http://www.dashboarddev.com/showcase/index.php
http://shark.tardmonkey.org/
http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## Zyrol (30 Mars 2005)

hop là...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Joli l'ami !


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

...

Voilà mon petit dernier, rien de bien original, mais pour l'instant il me plaît assez :





...


----------



## Missiku_San (30 Mars 2005)

Hello, un petit passage pour prévenir ceux que ça interresse, que mon set d'icones "Dragon" est fini...
Je ne l'ai pas encore soumis sur un site spécialisé, mais il est disponible sur mon site dans la partie "Goodies"...






2 volumes pour 92 icones en tout ...​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Super boulot c'est très joli et sympathique de partager ceci ici.


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Super boulot c'est très joli et sympathique de partager ceci ici.


Merci à toi pour tes encouragements, ta gentillesse et tes coups de boule. :love: Ca faisait longtemps que je voulais te dire, c'est sympa d'avoir tes encouragements chaque fois qu'on poste un desk


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> Hello, un petit passage pour prévenir ceux que ça interresse, que mon set d'icones "Dragon" est fini...
> Je ne l'ai pas encore soumis sur un site spécialisé, mais il est disponible sur mon site dans la partie "Goodies"...
> 
> 
> ...


Rhââââ lovely :love: ils sont superbes !  bravo pour ce boulot de longue haleine. Le résultat est à la hauteur !
Domo arigatô gozaimasu, Missiku-san


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi pour tes encouragements, ta gentillesse et tes coups de boule. :love: Ca faisait longtemps que je voulais te dire, c'est sympa d'avoir tes encouragements chaque fois qu'on poste un desk



Tu sais la custo c'est ma passion depuis 3 ans donc j'aime voir d'autres personnes partager cette passion.


----------



## Alkeran (30 Mars 2005)

Je vais essayer de joindre mon desk... :rose:


----------



## Alkeran (30 Mars 2005)

Ca a l'air de passer comme ça mais je comprends rien aux balises javascript quand j'essaie de joindre une image... Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à l'occasion (ça veut dire quoi"inserer le texte à formater" ?)
En tout cas merci à tous les membres actifs de ce forum, qui m'ont fait découvrir plein de softs interressants et plein de zoli wallpapers...
 :rose:


----------



## Missiku_San (30 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi pour tes encouragements, ta gentillesse et tes coups de boule. :love: Ca faisait longtemps que je voulais te dire, c'est sympa d'avoir tes encouragements chaque fois qu'on poste un desk


C'est vrai, n'ayons pas peur de dire merci ! 
je remarque dailleur que mon taux de coups de boule à bien progressé depuis de que je participe à ce post !


----------



## mog (30 Mars 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de joindre mon desk... :rose:



Wouawouh! Franchement, ton wall est excquis!  :love:

Si t'avais l'amabilité de me passer son lieu d'origine...
Et en prime, un coup d'boule bien mérité!


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (30 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Wouawouh! Franchement, ton wall est excquis!  :love:
> 
> Si t'avais l'amabilité de me passer son lieu d'origine...
> Et en prime, un coup d'boule bien mérité!



J'appuie sa demande


----------



## Alkeran (30 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'appuie sa demande



Merciiiiii.......! J'adore ce wall  
Le lien c'est sur Deviant Art (évidemment   ) ça s'appelle Oklahoma, c'est fait par Likuid et c'est ici, je sais pas ce qui se passe chez Deviant Art, la page de l'auteur n'est plus accessible... mais vous avez toutes les infos!  
Merci pour le coup d'boule, c'était mon premier :rose:


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de joindre mon desk... :rose:


Splendide :love:...

Dommage que cette foutue page de deviantART ne s'affiche pas correctement ...

La patience est donc de mise ...

Mais encore une fois bravo ... 

...


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions


Je t'en prie ...

J'espère au moins que ça t'a servi ...


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air de passer comme ça mais je comprends rien aux balises javascript quand j'essaie de joindre une image... Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à l'occasion (ça veut dire quoi"inserer le texte à formater" ?)
> En tout cas merci à tous les membres actifs de ce forum, qui m'ont fait découvrir plein de softs interressants et plein de zoli wallpapers...
> :rose:



Le texte à formater c'est par exemple un lien vers une image ou une page web, le texte auquel tu veux appliquer une couleur etc...

Si tu ne veux pas trop t'embêter avec toutes ces boîtes de dialogue, utilise Firefox.
Avec Firefox il suffit de sélectionner le texte pour changer sa taille, sa couleur etc... et lorsque tu veux y mettre un lien tu le sélectionnes et tu cliques sur le petit globe bleu avec une chaîne et dans la boîte qui apparaît tu colles le lien.
Lorsque tu veux insérer une image hébergée en ligne, tu cliques sur la montagne jaune et tu colles le lien vers l'image dans la boîte de dialogue.


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2005)

Voici le mien actuel :


----------



## Alkeran (31 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le texte à formater c'est par exemple un lien vers une image ou une page web, le texte auquel tu veux appliquer une couleur etc...
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas trop t'embêter avec toutes ces boîtes de dialogue, utilise Firefox.
> Avec Firefox il suffit de sélectionner le texte pour changer sa taille, sa couleur etc... et lorsque tu veux y mettre un lien tu le sélectionnes et tu cliques sur le petit globe bleu avec une chaîne et dans la boîte qui apparaît tu colles le lien.
> Lorsque tu veux insérer une image hébergée en ligne, tu cliques sur la montagne jaune et tu colles le lien vers l'image dans la boîte de dialogue.



Merci pour les tuyaux, mais:
_ j'aime bien safari...
_ comment inserer ma capture d'écran sachant que ... ben, c'est pas un lien vers une page ouèbe?

Enfin, c'est pas  le sujet du forum, mais à l'occase, je serai ravi d'avoir quelques infos pour paraitre moins empoté...


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les tuyaux, mais:
> _ j'aime bien safari...
> _ comment inserer ma capture d'écran sachant que ... ben, c'est pas un lien vers une page ouèbe?
> 
> Enfin, c'est pas  le sujet du forum, mais à l'occase, je serai ravi d'avoir quelques infos pour paraitre moins empoté...


T'as bien raison, enfin je dirais plutôt que je suis tout simplement du même avis que toi, moi aussi je préfère Safari, mais ça n'est pas le sujet...

La seule façon d'insérer ta capture d'écran, sans avoir de page web, c'est de joindre un fichier à ton message comme tu l'as fait...

Mais le plus simple (enfin le plus pratique) c'est quand même de rediriger vers une page web... Avoir sa propre page web n'a rien de très compliqué. Avec Yahoo ! , c'est extrèmement simple, c'est gratuit, et ça te prendra très très peu de temps... C'est vraiment la meilleure solution, ça ne t'engage à rien, c'est absolument sans contrainte...

Il suffit juste de créer un compte en allant ici...

Enfin c'est le conseil que je te donne, t'en fais ce que tu veux évidemment ...


----------



## minime (31 Mars 2005)

Ou alors, si le but est uniquement d'héberger des images, il pourrait utiliser ImageShack (FAQ en français), comme vampire1976


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, si le but est uniquement d'héberger des images, il pourrait utiliser ImageShack (FAQ en français), comme vampire1976


Effectivement ça revient à peu près au même, moi je ne me sers de ma page Yahoo ! que pour héberger des images, pour l'instant en tout cas...


----------



## Alkeran (31 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos!


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2005)

Pour l'hébergement il y a aussi Free qui offre jusqu'à 1 Go complètement gratuit et sans la moindre pub !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'hébergement il y a aussi Free qui offre jusqu'à 1 Go complètement gratuit et sans la moindre pub !



oui, mais.....ce n'est que 100mo si tu n'est pas abonné a free......en tout cas, je peux pas l'ouvrir le compte 1go......


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais.....ce n'est que 100mo si tu n'est pas abonné a free......en tout cas, je peux pas l'ouvrir le compte 1go......



Je ne suis pas abonné à Free et tous mes comptes sont à 1 Go ! 
Comment se fait-il que tu ne puisses l'activer le compte à 1 Go ?


----------



## I-bouk (31 Mars 2005)

Voilà, quand même montré le mien , avec un peu de retard , mais bon !

je le trouve tellement jolie  

http://img62.exs.cx/img62/6082/image17bq.jpg


Sinon ce site est bien pour montrer ces photo !

http://imageshack.us/

Mais bon je pense que vous connaisser !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Ouais il est sympa ton bureau


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mars 2005)

Le Widget pour les infos sur le processeur c'est lequel?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2005)

---------------------
Download original wallpaper: 
http://img211.exs.cx/img211/1532/upload2239105ht.jpg

Download wallpaper remixed: 
http://img200.exs.cx/img200/9054/wallgirlloft4cx.jpg


----------



## I-bouk (31 Mars 2005)

CPU Portal ! je l'ai mis devant le widget de la lune ( quart, plein etc.. ) ce qui rend mieux !

Par contre je ne l'ai pas trouver sur le site de http://www.widgetgallery.com/ ! bizare ?

Enfin, si tu veux je peut te l'envoyer par e-mail


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ---------------------
> Download original wallpaper:
> http://img211.exs.cx/img211/1532/upload2239105ht.jpg
> 
> ...


Très joli  et pas mal foutu le remixed  c'est original. 
Merci pour le lien vers l'original, ça faisait un moment que je le cherchais celui-là ! 

I-Bouk, j'aime bien ton wall aussi... on respire !


----------



## ultra' (31 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas abonné à Free et tous mes comptes sont à 1 Go !
> Comment se fait-il que tu ne puisses l'activer le compte à 1 Go ?



Tiens, faudrait peut etre que j'active mes 1go également, j'hésitais car il y a tout de même le forum lafrenchtouch ainsi que mon site dessus, si ils le le ferme, c'est la fin....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Sympa le fessier


----------



## goonie (31 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ---------------------
> Download original wallpaper:
> http://img211.exs.cx/img211/1532/upload2239105ht.jpg
> 
> ...


Très beau travail


----------



## goonie (31 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le fessier


Même réflexion en regardant le jean's


----------



## goonie (31 Mars 2005)

Supprimé, en double


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

ok, j'ai rien dit....


----------



## goonie (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Zoliiiiii
> c'est fou j'avais récupéré ce matin les deux icones de souris de susumu et je faisais un peu le même genre de wall  :love:


Petite question bète : Il y a un lien pour ces icônes ? (dans un post pécédent ?) 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Petite question bète : Il y a un lien pour ces icônes ? (dans un post pécédent ?)
> Merci d'avance


Non, c'est dans les forums d'Aqua-Soft.


----------



## goonie (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est dans les forums d'Aqua-Soft.


Merci quand même


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Merci quand même


... plus exactement ICI.


----------



## ultra' (31 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le fessier



Ouaip, j'aime bien aussi la rondeur....des icônes


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le fessier



elle mérite une bonne biip....






nan je déconneuuu 


Y'aurais pas comme un relachement, là ? Ou alors vous avez réellement envie de passer pour les derniers des abrutis devant les filles qui nous lisent ? 

rezba


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> elle mérite une ...



je dirais rien , non, je ne dirais rien......
je vais craquer, je sens que je vais craquer.....
si je repond ça va mal finir.....


----------



## I-bouk (31 Mars 2005)

ouaip , jolie forme ce jean's


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je dirais rien , non, je ne dirais rien......
> je vais craquer, je sens que je vais craquer.....
> si je repond ça va mal finir.....



encore merci pour ta clémence (courbette)


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> ouaip , jolie forme ce jean's



pixelemon est vulgaire et content de l'être. Faut-il l'excuser ou le condamner ?

rezba


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Quelle vulgarité 
On dit que je la dropperai bien moi cette demoiselle comme une icone dans un dossier


----------



## Aurelien_ (1 Avril 2005)

Dites-moi c'est bien ce topic ça ne pars pas en c******! 

J'espère qu'aucun modo ne passera par ici...


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

Effectivement, c'est pas le Bar non plus ici...
Un peu d'auto-modération ce serait pas mal...


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2005)

Et ben, on s'égaye ? j'en vois certains ici qui cherchent le petit ban de repos, voire le supplice de l'iPod. Non ?
Vous croyez quoi, que parce que ce message est le 114 500 ème de ce forum, on a pas le temps de voir vos cochonneries ? 
Allez, ouste ! Du balai ! 


_(air pensif : 114 500 messages.... 17000 discussions... un dixième du poids total des forums...)_


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Merci rezba  et aussi Aurélien et macmarco... :love:  je me demandais si je n'allais pas déserter ce thread pour de bon


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci rezba  et aussi Aurélien et macmarco... :love:  je me demandais si je n'allais pas déserter ce thread pour de bon


mon avis : et si les filles fesais la même chose ???
perso les réflexions sexistes ce n'est pas mon truc (marié et papa d'un enfant extraordinaire, j'ai passé l'age) mais j'admire le travail réalisé sur ces desktop quand moi je met simplement une photo que j'ai trouvé sur le web ou que je fait moi même (fo que je mis met a photoshop)


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> mon avis : et si les filles fesais la même chose ???
> perso les réflexions sexistes ce n'est pas mon truc (marié et papa d'un enfant extraordinaire, j'ai passé l'age) mais j'admire le travail réalisé sur ces desktop quand moi je met simplement une photo que j'ai trouvé sur le web ou que je fait moi même (fo que je mis met a photoshop)


Ecoute ce n'est pas les desks qui me gênent ou me choquent, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas hésité à complimenter woa pour son superbe desk. Ce qui m'a un peu énervée ce sont les commentaires qui ont suivi ce desk (en début de cette page). 

Quant aux desks avec des mecs dessus, personnellement, non, ça ne me dit rien d'en faire car pour moi un beau physique est souvent synonyme d'une coquille vide et ça me laisse de marbre.  Donc je préfère un beau paysage ou un beau dessin à une photo d'un mec. Mais c'est comme ça.  Ceci dit s'il y a des filles qui veulent s'y mettre pourquoi pas


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, faudrait peut etre que j'active mes 1go également, j'hésitais car il y a tout de même le forum lafrenchtouch ainsi que mon site dessus, si ils le le ferme, c'est la fin....


Oh mais je vois qu'on a l'album de Vitalic, super album au passage, super album ...

...


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> mon avis : et si les filles fesais la même chose ???


désolé : si les filles fesaient la même chose ???


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ce n'est pas les desks qui me gênent ou me choquent, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas hésité à complimenter woa pour son superbe desk. Ce qui m'a un peu énervée ce sont les commentaires qui ont suivi ce desk (en début de cette page).
> 
> Quant aux desks avec des mecs dessus, personnellement, non, ça ne me dit rien d'en faire car pour moi un beau physique est souvent synonyme d'une coquille vide et ça me laisse de marbre.  Donc je préfère un beau paysage ou un beau dessin à une photo d'un mec. Mais c'est comme ça.  Ceci dit s'il y a des filles qui veulent s'y mettre pourquoi pas


Je suis tout aussi admiratif que toi mais ma remarque etait simple : on peut être rabelaisien mais là le sujet c'est "admire mon desktop" alors les commentaires bites et saucisses seraient mieux au bar&#8230;


----------



## Alkeran (1 Avril 2005)

Pour reprendre le fil du thread, valà un lien vers un wall à base de collines et de samouraï...   
après c'est vous qui voyez hein... :rateau:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> _ comment inserer ma capture d'écran sachant que ... ben, c'est pas un lien vers une page ouèbe?
> 
> Enfin, c'est pas  le sujet du forum, mais à l'occase, je serai ravi d'avoir quelques infos pour paraitre moins empoté...


T'en est où ?
sinon crée un blog (blogger) et/ou (flickr)


----------



## Alkeran (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> T'en est où ?
> sinon crée un blog (blogger) et/ou (flickr)


Ben, faudrait que j'active ma page ouèbe de chez Free, mais en ce moment j'ai pas vraiment le temps de me pencher dessus :rose: 
Merci de t'en préoccuper


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> désolé : si les filles *fesaient* la même chose ???



Euh ... Désolé mais "faisaient" est sans doute ce que tu cherchais, non ? Hum ...


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> désolé : si les filles fesaient la même chose ???



Essaie encore ! 




[Edith]
Arf !
Grillé par Bompi ! 
_Fallait le laisser chercher !_  
[/Edith]


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> désolé : si les filles fesaient la même chose ???


Enfin c'est plutôt "faisaient"... Quand même... ...

[Edit]
Oups oups, j'avais pas vu, grillé par *bompi* et *macmarco* :rose:...

Désolé :rateau:...
[/EDIT]


----------



## ultra' (1 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais je vois qu'on a l'album de Vitalic, super album au passage, super album ...
> 
> ...



Ouaip très bon album meme si la majorité des morceaux était déjà hyper connue, c'est tout à fait mon style...je vais pas chaque fois que je peux aux automatik pour rien 

En ce qui concerne les commentaires puérils sur mon desk, c'est un peu poussé, y a pas qu'une paire de fesses sur ce wallpaper, je vois + le côté esthétique et beau d'un corps de femme qu'un cul...en espérant ne pas me faire censurer comme ça m'arrive souvent.    (réflexion puérile mais certes vraie   )


----------



## Missiku_San (1 Avril 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Pour reprendre le fil du thread, valà un lien vers un wall à base de collines et de samouraï...
> après c'est vous qui voyez hein... :rateau:


cool, merci... je suis preneur de tout ce qui touche au samouraï (sauf la sauce, merci)... parfait avec mes icones !!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Pour reprendre le fil du thread, valà un lien vers un wall à base de collines et de samouraï...
> après c'est vous qui voyez hein... :rateau:



j'aime beaucoup  :love:  merci pour le lien


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Désolé mais "faisaient" est sans doute ce que tu cherchais, non ? Hum ...


lol euh peutêtre mais je suis une brelle en orthographe, aussi en grammaire, aussi en histoiregéo, aussi en euh je sais plus mais en beaucoup de chose en fait


----------



## alexfvl (1 Avril 2005)

Mon dernier desk ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2005)

alexfvl j'adore ton wall  :love: 
un lien ?   

voila ce que j'ai fait du fond d'écran dont Alkeran a donné le lien et de quelques icones de Missiku_San... c'est pas super mais bon  :rose:


----------



## alexfvl (1 Avril 2005)

Le voila

...


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier desk ...


...

J'aime beaucoup tes icones (en particulier ceux du Dock, la valise et celui du dossier "Affaires perso") :love:... Tu ne te souviendrais pas, par hasard, du nom de certains des sets utilisés ???

S'il te plaît ...


----------



## Alkeran (1 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alexfvl j'adore ton wall  :love:
> un lien ?
> 
> voila ce que j'ai fait du fond d'écran dont Alkeran a donné le lien et de quelques icones de Missiku_San... c'est pas super mais bon  :rose:


Je trouve ça sympa (Brrhooo, pas seulement parceque c'est un wall que j'ai trouvé    :rateau: )


----------



## alexfvl (1 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'aime beaucoup tes icones (en particulier ceux du Dock, la valise et celui du dossier "Affaires perso") :love:... Tu ne te souviendrais pas, par hasard, du nom de certains des sets utilisés ???
> 
> S'il te plaît ...



Si je me souviens bien, ils viennent de packs de iconbase.com; je crois tupperware ou aquaria


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien, ils viennent de packs de iconbase.com; je crois tupperware ou aquaria


Je pige pas je ne trouve pas, quelque chose m'échape, les icones sont payants sur iconbase.com ???? ...


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2005)

j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont même plutôt très très payantes


----------



## Littleangel (1 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier desk ...



J'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran... très epuré... c'est reposant.Vraiment très beau!


----------



## AuGie (1 Avril 2005)

Littleangel a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran... très epuré... c'est reposant.Vraiment très beau!



Il en a fait des sympa : http://doubl3d.deviantart.com/


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il en a fait des sympa : http://doubl3d.deviantart.com/


En effet, j'ai presque toute sa collec' sur mon Mac :love:

alexfvl, maiwen, bravo pour vos desks, ils sont superbes.


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2005)

merci beaucoup macounette   
et merci AuGie pour le lien


----------



## alexfvl (1 Avril 2005)

Merci pour vos comments ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Sympa les walls augie !


----------



## befa (1 Avril 2005)

bonsoir, 
pour mon premier post, je vais vous montrer mon bureau 
le voici en petit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le voici en  grand (1024*768 

voili voilou... a plus tard


----------



## Littleangel (1 Avril 2005)

Merci pour le lien... j'irais voir un peu plus tard tout ce qu'il peut contenir.Ca à l'air d'etre sympa!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> cool, merci... je suis preneur de tout ce qui touche au samouraï (sauf la sauce, merci)... parfait avec mes icones !!!



hello missiku

je t'ai trouvé un fond avec les samurai, je t'envoie ca par mail sur ton adresse free


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos comments ;-)


T'as pas dû lire mon dernier message ou alors tu t'en contrefiche :rateau:... T'as payé tes icones sur iconbase.com ??? Parce que je n'en trouve aucun qui soit gratuit... Aucune trace de tupperware ou aquaria ...


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

Je viens de changer  :



 

Oh je l'aime bien celui-là :love:...

...


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Très joli


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli


Merci :rose:...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Elles sont pas gratuites ces icones donc on peut en déduire qu'elles sont payantes


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas gratuites ces icones donc on peut en déduire qu'elles sont payantes


Ouais mais il est quand même pas allé payer plus de 200$ des icones ???????????????????????? :mouais:...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Il l'a peut-être pris sur un screen en "croppant" l'icone directement ou l'a téléchargé de manière fortement illégale


----------



## Alkeran (2 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de changer  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime aussi ton wall, par contre les icones, je suis pas fan... toujours est il que c'est fait avec gout  Bravo    

Pour la peine voilà mon nouveau wall, toujours tendance nippon, mais plus contemporain  

Pour celles et ceux que ça interresse, c'est ici voilà, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Oh ! superbe, Alkeran  j'aime beaucoup le wall... t'as un petit lien ?


----------



## Alkeran (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! superbe, Alkeran  j'aime beaucoup le wall... t'as un petit lien ?


Bien sur, j'avais anticipé, regarde c'est dans le meme post   :rateau:
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Mais oui c'est tout mignon


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, j'avais anticipé, regarde c'est dans le meme post   :rateau:


En effet :rose: :rose: j'avais lu trop vite :casse:   merci à toi.


----------



## Xman (2 Avril 2005)

Je l'aime trop... Merci woa,   



 

Le desk anti-stress


----------



## ultra' (2 Avril 2005)

Ouhla Xman,
sympa le desk, par contre la preview....j'ai prévu de faire un "screenshot preview" à partir de cet icône très bientôt, il sera surement de meilleure qualité


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peine voilà mon nouveau wall, toujours tendance nippon, mais plus contemporain
> 
> Pour celles et ceux que ça interresse, c'est ici voilà, bonne nuit à tous



j'adore  :love: c'est trop mimiii  :rose:


----------



## Xman (2 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ouhla Xman,
> sympa le desk, par contre la preview....j'ai prévu de faire un "screenshot preview" à partir de cet icône très bientôt, il sera surement de meilleure qualité


 
ouais...c'est vrai que ça fait un peu bricolage de base...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Avril 2005)

Voilà pour moi!


----------



## goonie (2 Avril 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime trop... Merci woa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très joli


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour moi!


:affraid: ça fait peur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ça fait peur


Ca contraste bien avec celui d'avant  :rateau:


----------



## goonie (2 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de rester dans l'ambiance zen du moment, cela donne ceci 

Thème : Milk 2.5 Chrome
Wallpaper : Lake Large
Icônes : Feng Shui et DragonsIcon (de Missiku_San   )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Zen le wall comme j'aime


----------



## Xman (2 Avril 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Très joli


 
Merci  et bravo pour le tien ! j'y passerais bien mes vacances...


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Très joli, goonie. :love:


----------



## alexfvl (2 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas dû lire mon dernier message ou alors tu t'en contrefiche :rateau:... T'as payé tes icones sur iconbase.com ??? Parce que je n'en trouve aucun qui soit gratuit... Aucune trace de tupperware ou aquaria ...



Non je m'en contrefiche pas  , les icones je les ai eu par un ami qui les utilises a titre profes. , mais je sas que je les ai deja croise sur le net aussi


----------



## Missiku_San (2 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voila ce que j'ai fait du fond d'écran dont Alkeran a donné le lien et de quelques icones de Missiku_San... c'est pas super mais bon :rose:





			
				goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,J'ai essayé de rester dans l'ambiance zen du moment, cela donne ceci
> Icônes : Feng Shui et DragonsIcon (de Missiku_San   )


Deux très bon choix d'icones ! ça fait plaisir


----------



## Phil 39 (3 Avril 2005)

est-il possible d'avoir un icone genre dossier qui lorsqu'on passe la souris dessus ca ouvre un menu déroulant qui indique tout ce que contient le dossier en question ?


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2005)

Je vous encourage à poster (et à faire évaluer) vos créations dans notre nouvelle galerie, dotée d'un espace pour les Bureaux Mac OS X.
C'est donc ici que cela se passe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Excellente initiative Benjamin, je ferais cela le plus tôt possible.


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Non je m'en contrefiche pas  , les icones je les ai eu par un ami qui les utilises a titre profes. , mais je sas que je les ai deja croise sur le net aussi


Je chercherai à l'occasion, je te remercie ...


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vous encourage à poster (et à faire évaluer) vos créations dans notre nouvelle galerie, dotée d'un espace pour les Bureaux Mac OS X.
> C'est donc ici que cela se passe


Merci Benjamin 
Mais pour ceux qui en changent toutes les semaines  t'as prévu assez d'espace disque j'espère ?


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2005)

Il reste 40 Go. Et quelques baies pour ajouter du stockage.


----------



## diamond2 (4 Avril 2005)

Un esprit libre dans un corps sain...





et avec une fenêtre ouverte


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il reste 40 Go. Et quelques baies pour ajouter du stockage.



Ça ne freine pas trop la bande passante ?  

Sinon oui, pourquoi pas. 
Mais ce sujet a aussi son intérêt, on y discute set d'icônes, adresses diverses et petits softs de customisation...


----------



## benjamin (4 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne freine pas trop la bande passante ?
> 
> Sinon oui, pourquoi pas.
> Mais ce sujet a aussi son intérêt, on y discute set d'icônes, adresses diverses et petits softs de customisation...



Pour l'instant, cela reste convenable. On est en dessous ce qui nous est alloué pour les forums.
Et bien sûr que ce sujet garde son intérêt. C'est juste un outil de plus, qui peut être pratique pour visualiser tous les bureaux.


----------



## chagregel (4 Avril 2005)

Chez moi, pas de thème ou de customisation du dock, que de naturel  

_ça feasait un bout de temps que vous aviez pas vu mon fond :rateau: _ 



 

 

Images cliquables


----------



## kathy h (5 Avril 2005)

je viens de trouver une image sympa en fond d'écran ( je ne pense pas que je la garderais des jours , trop chargée à mon gout,  mais pour une heure c'est marrand :  (  mes images changent toutes les heures) :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part je suis dans le buccolique en ce moment..


----------



## Klakmuf (5 Avril 2005)

Ça c'est mon écran de démarrage


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Très joli


----------



## ultra' (5 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

C'est un cd que tu vas sortir ?


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Pas mal, la photo je suis pas sûr que je mettrai ça en fond d'écran mais c'est fait avec beacuoup beaucoup de goût, comme d'habitude ...

J'imagine que les icones, dans le Dock, tu les as eu toi aussi, comme *alexfvl*, par un ami ou tu les as peut être acheté, sinon, on peut les trouver où, si tu sais...

Le petit icone dans le coin inférieur droit, c'est quoi exactement ???

Et dernière chose, :rose:... l'icone du timbre dans le coin supérieur droit, c'est "Mail" de ???, j'arrive pas à lire... La police est magnifique, mais j'arrive pas à deviner quelles sont les lettres, c'est quoi jon@_ ???

Je te remercie vraiment d'avance ...

Ca fait beaucoup de questions :rose:...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Cor DT


----------



## ultra' (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, la photo je suis pas sûr que je mettrai ça en fond d'écran mais c'est fait avec beacuoup beaucoup de goût, comme d'habitude ...
> 
> J'imagine que les icones, dans le Dock, tu les as eu toi aussi, comme *alexfvl*, par un ami ou tu les as peut être acheté, sinon, on peut les trouver où, si tu sais...
> 
> ...



Merci pour les compliments.

Les icônes dans le dock sont issues de www.iconbase.com et sont shareware effectivement, un gars sur le net me les as filés y a déjà pas mal de temps car je l'avais beaucoup aidé, désolé, mais je peux pas les diffuser.

Le petit icône en bas à droite c'est butler.

L'icône du timbre en haut à droite c'est la widget gmail check en fait que j'ai énormément modifié avec un icône faite par Jon@z (un icôniste d'aqua soft), je pense pas qu'il l'ait releasé.
Si tu es intéressé, le mieux est de me mailer via mon site.

Cmove=>non


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les compliments.
> 
> Les icônes dans le dock sont issues de www.iconbase.com et sont shareware effectivement, un gars sur le net me les as filés y a déjà pas mal de temps car je l'avais beaucoup aidé, désolé, mais je peux pas les diffuser.
> 
> ...


Merci pour tes renseignements ...

Ces icones sont donc réservés à une élite ... Tant pis...

Et puis, pour le widget Gmail, j'imagine qu'il faut avoir un compte Gmail, non ??? Et je n'en ai pas, donc tant pis de nouveau, ça reste très joli tout en tout cas ...

Merci merci ...


----------



## PinkTurtle (6 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois plein de presentations de fond d'ecran comme ca. Avec quel logiciel tu fais ca?
j'ai pas eu le courage de relire tous les posts depuis le debut, peut etre quelqu'un l'avait deja expliqué avant ( si oui désolé!).


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Avril 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Je vois plein de presentations de fond d'ecran comme ca. Avec quel logiciel tu fais ca?
> j'ai pas eu le courage de relire tous les posts depuis le debut, peut etre quelqu'un l'avait deja expliqué avant ( si oui désolé!).



celle ci est un .psd fait pas notre ami ultraman qui provient de son site (dans sa signature) pour l'exploiter il y a photoshop !
Si tu n'as pas photoshop, il existe "snapshooter" qui est une application ou tu fais des presentation en quelques click

Snapshooter


----------



## ultra' (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes renseignements ...
> 
> Ces icones sont donc réservés à une élite ... Tant pis...
> 
> ...



Si y en a qui sont intéressés, j'en ai pas mal à dispo comme beaucoup de monde maintenant, suffit de m'envoyer un message avec une adresse mail valide...surtout qu'ils viennent de passer à 2 gigas par compte


----------



## chagregel (6 Avril 2005)

Prenez en de la graine  






Image cliquable


----------



## spitfire378 (6 Avril 2005)




----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

>


T'as déjà Tiger ...


----------



## mog (6 Avril 2005)

Très sympa l'effet sur le desk. C'est fait avec quoi? Y'a autre chose que des pétales de fleurs? (Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé les 60's :rateau: ) Sinon l'ensemble est très soigné, très joli!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Très joli ce wall


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

Voilà le petit dernier :bebe:...



 

...


----------



## mog (6 Avril 2005)

Sympa! J'aime bien. Surtout l'icone discrète du "fourre-tout"!  Bravo!


----------



## spitfire378 (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà Tiger ...


 oh j'aimerai bien mais non c'est juste un skin OS X trouvé sur interfacelift. Salouté


----------



## spitfire378 (6 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa l'effet sur le desk. C'est fait avec quoi? Y'a autre chose que des pétales de fleurs? (Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé les 60's :rateau: ) Sinon l'ensemble est très soigné, très joli!


C'est adock et tu peux telecharger d'autres skins ici. Salouté


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> oh j'aimerai bien mais non c'est juste un skin OS X trouvé sur interfacelift. Salouté


J'ai le même en stock, en attendant de voir le Tigre, le vrai... ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2005)

hop





(snapshooter powa   )


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2005)

Bravo à tous pour vos beaux desks :love:


----------



## pixelemon (6 Avril 2005)

toujours simple, mais qui a dit que le blanc fatiguait les yeux ? 

desktop


----------



## alexfvl (8 Avril 2005)

*A beautiful Sky ...*


----------



## Missiku_San (8 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> *A beautiful Sky ...*


c'est relaxant... est tres grand aussi... c'est quoi ton écran ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

mais comment vous faites, c'est juste pour la photo....
vous avez tous des docks minable , y a rien dedans....le miens (et j'en ai 2) fait tout l'ecran....et en plus, je l'ai diminé en lui rajoutant des dossiers.....
au debut, je me suis dis, ils utilisent des raccourcis clavier mais dans mon cas, j'ai bientot plus de touches pour lancer mes applis....donc, je combine avec les docks......comprends pas.....

ou alors, vous etes pas presse et vous passez toujours par le finder....


----------



## alexfvl (8 Avril 2005)

@Missiku_San : Merci ! Pour la taille, je bosse sur un 23"

@stook : Je ne  bossse jamais avec un doc rempli, mais je passe par des softs tiers pour le lancement des appli ex quicksilver et butler,  à l'utilisation ca revient à la meme chose apres, puis pomme-tab pour navig entre les appli marche bien aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> @Missiku_San : Merci ! Pour la taille, je bosse sur un 23"
> 
> @stook : Je ne  bossse jamais avec un doc rempli, mais je passe par des softs tiers pour le lancement des appli ex quicksilver et butler,  à l'utilisation ca revient à la meme chose apres, puis pomme-tab pour navig entre les appli marche bien aussi



c'est vria qu'il y a Quicksilver et Butler....je les oublie toujours.....pas trop mon truc...par contre, pomme+tab, c'est bien quand ton appli est ouverte......


----------



## Brunni (8 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai neuf icones das le dock, pour le reste je fait un clic droit sur le dossier application de mon dock et j'ai direct accès à toutes mes applis


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai neuf icones das le dock, pour le reste je fait un clic droit sur le dossier application de mon dock et j'ai direct accès à toutes mes applis



ben,; je fais pareil, j'ai un mon dossier appli dans le dock plus 6 sous dosseir application pour aller un peu plus vite et environ 26 appli que j'ouvre tout le temps dans le dock.....  

m'enfin, c'est pas bien grave, ca me va comme ça....je trouvais juste bizarre que l'on utilise si peu son dock mais bon, chaqu'un son ergonomie.....


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

mais toi tu travailles trop aussi   
moi j'ai 1,2...5...8...18 icones dans le dock ... et puis voila, je fais pas grand chose de mon g5  :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais comment vous faites, c'est juste pour la photo....
> vous avez tous des docks minable , y a rien dedans....le miens (et j'en ai 2) fait tout l'ecran....et en plus, je l'ai diminé en lui rajoutant des dossiers.....
> au debut, je me suis dis, ils utilisent des raccourcis clavier mais dans mon cas, j'ai bientot plus de touches pour lancer mes applis....donc, je combine avec les docks......comprends pas.....
> 
> ou alors, vous etes pas presse et vous passez toujours par le finder....



eh oh...    j'utlise tous mes éléments du dock et ça fait pas mal déja le pack Adobe cs studio mx les iapps et quelques bonus, mes logiciels 3d mes navigateurs... non mé !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> eh oh...    j'utlise tous mes éléments du dock et ça fait pas mal déja le pack Adobe cs studio mx les iapps et quelques bonus, mes logiciels 3d mes navigateurs... non mé !



exact est tu es un des rares a avoir plus de 4 icones dans ton dock, et je crois que le pire de tous c'est Megaman, enfin , non, batman, heu, spiderman...enfin, un truc en man.... 
il n'a jamais plus de 3/4 appli qui se batent.......

M'enfin,c'est pas u,ne critique, juste une contatation et un etonnement, mais je ne doute pas que vous vous en sortez peut etre meme mieux que moi.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai deux icones, safari et la corbeille


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

ça fait pathétique un peu , non  ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Non...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai deux icones, safari et la corbeille



et encore, tu en as une en trop....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Alors là j'hésite entre les deux choix


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Alors là j'hésite entre les deux choix



 tu veux que je te conseille.....


----------



## Xman (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais comment vous faites, c'est juste pour la photo....


Exact, le plus ch...t après est de retrouver toutes les appli pour les remettre dans le doc...  

signé ...trucman


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Exact, le plus ch...t après est de retrouver toutes les appli pour les remettre dans le doc...
> 
> signé ...trucman



mince, merci de ta franchise.....  
ceci dit, Xman je me souviens de ton nom c'est aquaman, que j'oublie tout le temps....


----------



## Xman (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens de ton nom c'est aquaman


Le voterais plutôt pour "bièreMan !" vu la soirée qui se prépare à Lille


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (8 Avril 2005)

Hhmmmm... Le site de SnapShooter paraît HS ! Qui pourrait me le passer ? Il m'a l'air très alléchant !
Et dites-moi les Geeks, quelqu'un pourraît me rappeler comment qu'on fait pour avoir des onglets sur le bureau comme maiwen ?

Et puis félicitations, vos bureaux sont fort jolis ! Vous passez des heures à personnaliser ou quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

hey l'autreuh, jsuis pas une geekette moi   les onglets sur mon écran c'est DragThing : http://dragthing.com/
et c'est shareware 
moi je passe pas des heures sur mes desk mais desfois quand j'ai rien à faire je m'y met et j'aime beaucoup ... surtout quand on me dit que c'est bien après  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Elle envoit aussi beaucoup de Mp


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

Allez hop !


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

Trois jours sans venir sur Macgé et ça poste sec 
Coucou tout le monde  bravo pour vos beaux desks  :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Elle envoit aussi beaucoup de Mp



traitre  :rose: 

j'aime bien le desk de macmarco


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Salut Macounette produit donc un sublime desk comme tu sais le faire.


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> traitre  :rose:
> 
> j'aime bien le desk de macmarco



Merci !   
Tu le veux ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Tu le veux ?



pourquoi pas ?   

et hop, un nouveau mien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Très joli desk Sophie


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

:rose: c'est pas parce que y'a mon prénom dans l'image qu'il faut le crier comme ça dans tout le forum  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas ?
> 
> ...



Voilà, il est ici, maïwen !


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

super Maïwen, tu l'as denichés ou ce super wallpaper....?
il est super sympa...;


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Merci   
je l'ai trouvé là 

 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Merki 



ps: j'ai enlevé le texte, c'est plus jolie......


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Derien   
en plus y'en a plusieurs, comme ça ça dure plus longtemps et on peu varier un peu


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut Macounette produit donc un sublime desk comme tu sais le faire.


:rose: :rose: :rose: pas trop d'envie(s) côté desk en ce moment... mais je vous montre celui que j'ai depuis quelques jours


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Mais c'est très beau, le wall on le trouve où ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est très beau, le wall on le trouve où ?


 Merci :rose:  Le wall on le trouve ici 
Les icones sont d'ailleurs iCollection et iDrives par Wolfgang Bartelme
Et le thème : Milk 3.0 silver, toujours...


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

tiens on dirait que l'envie me revient. 
toujours dans les bleu-gris... mais j'aime bien ce wall (by Andy Symonette, on le trouve chez ResExcellence).





_les icones : WOA, AquaCandy by Susumu
le thème : toujours Milk 3.0 silver_


----------



## Salmanazar8 (10 Avril 2005)

c'est une invitation à l'évasion et aux voyages pour nous faire oublier le temps qu'il fait en ce moment


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens on dirait que l'envie me revient.
> toujours dans les bleu-gris... mais j'aime bien ce wall (by Andy Symonette, on le trouve chez ResExcellence).
> 
> 
> ...




Super ! 

Peux tu donner les liens de tes 2 sets d'icones STP ?   

Merci


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> 
> Peux tu donner les liens de tes 2 sets d'icones STP ?


merci 

WOA (World Of Aqua) tu le trouves chez iconfactory.
AquaCandy de Susumu est disponible chez deviantArt (entre autres).


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> WOA (World Of Aqua) tu le trouves chez iconfactory.
> AquaCandy de Susumu est disponible chez deviantArt (entre autres).




Merci 



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette."


----------



## ultra' (11 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Woua, très joli ultraman


----------



## tomkoala2 (11 Avril 2005)

Miaou-miaou !!!    





Je suis encore novice mais qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Avril 2005)

faut avoir du courage pour oser photographier le ... derrière d'une béééte comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Jolie photo


----------



## bioscoop (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour!
Mon premier desktop sous mac


----------



## maiwen (11 Avril 2005)

:love: très réussi


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: pas trop d'envie(s) côté desk en ce moment... mais je vous montre celui que j'ai depuis quelques jours



Ho ! Tu as eut où to ntheme iTune ? ^^


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Avril 2005)

Comment vous faites pour avoir des bulles dans Adium ? Moi j'ai des peetits ronds normaux... 

Et votre iTune compagnon il y a écrit les textes des chanson a coté et non dedans, comment faites vous pour qu'il soit plus petit (l'image), aveec les textes à coté ?

Merci ^^


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Avril 2005)

Pour Adium je pense que c'est un thème, pour le texte à côté, ce n'est pas itunes companion mais un autre widget, itunes display il me semble... 
Voilà


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens on dirait que l'envie me revient.
> toujours dans les bleu-gris... mais j'aime bien ce wall (by Andy Symonette, on le trouve chez ResExcellence).
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens on dirait un peu chez moi  ...

Très joli en tout cas...

...


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> Mon premier desktop sous mac


Bienvenue ...

Depuis le temps qu'on entend parler de toi ... Enfin je crois ne pas me tromper :mouais:... 

Tu dois faire partie de la belle équipe de La French Touch, si je ne m'abuse ...

Très joli :love:... J'adore les icones, que je n'aurais sans doute pas le "bonheur" de pouvoir utiliser ...

...


----------



## cedcrow (12 Avril 2005)

J'adore ce wall !!! Tu pourrais me filer un lien STP ?





			
				tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> Miaou-miaou !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomkoala2 (12 Avril 2005)

cedcrow a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce wall !!! Tu pourrais me filer un lien STP ?



Tiens il est ici !   Il y a plein de fonds d'écran sympa sur National Geographic...


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ho ! Tu as eut où to ntheme iTune ? ^^



Certains thèmes pour Mac OS X changent aussi le thème d'iTunes. 
En l'occurence il s'agit de Milk.

Voici le thème X-Metal d'iTunes chez moi actuellement.


----------



## goonie (12 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens on dirait que l'envie me revient.
> toujours dans les bleu-gris... mais j'aime bien ce wall (by Andy Symonette, on le trouve chez ResExcellence).
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe Wallpaper :love:


----------



## goonie (12 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> Mon premier desktop sous mac



Bonjour Bioscoop,
Pour un premiers desk, cela commence très bien 
Mais je n'ai aucune inquiétude pour le futur, connaissant un peu tes anciens desks :love:

Bienvenue sur Mac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Tu vas faire des thèmes sur mac bio ?


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

Mon petit dernier :love:...





...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Sont jolies les icones dans le dock


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sont jolies les icones dans le dock


Merci :rose:...

Le set s'appelle "Symbolic replacements"...

...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Merci


----------



## cedcrow (12 Avril 2005)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il est ici !   Il y a plein de fonds d'écran sympa sur National Geographic...



merci 
vraiment superbe...


----------



## ultra' (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit dernier :love:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très sympa ce desk, c'est quoi les 4ème et 5ème icones en partant de la gauche dans la barre des menus s'il te plait ?


----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> Mon premier desktop sous mac


Bienvenue sur Macgé, bioscoop   
superbe ton desk... comme d'habitude :love:


----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ho ! Tu as eut où to ntheme iTune ? ^^


Ho !    il s'agit du thème Milk 3.0 (nécessite Shapeshifter)


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa ce desk, c'est quoi les 4ème et 5ème icones en partant de la gauche dans la barre des menus s'il te plait ?


Merci, merci :rose:...

Le 4ème icone en partant de la gauche dans la barre de menus, c'est BackLight, qui permet d'avoir en fonds d'écran un économiseur d'écran, l'effet est très sympa, un peu frime mais rigolo...

Et le 5ème c'est Butler...

Voili voilou, ...


----------



## ultra' (12 Avril 2005)

Merci, je voyais pas du tout ce que pouvaient représenter ces icônes, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## bioscoop (12 Avril 2005)

*maiwen, goonie, tangi, macounette* - merci!!!   

*tangi* - les icones sont de mixthepix


----------



## ozark (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Le 4ème icone en partant de la gauche dans la barre de menus, c'est BackLight, qui permet d'avoir en fonds d'écran un économiseur d'écran, l'effet est très sympa, un peu frime mais rigolo...



ca ne fait pas trop ramer ta machine ?


----------



## Xman (12 Avril 2005)

...ça fait longtemps....

Bienvenue   



 

ßien que vu et revu, un peu de repos .... OUF !!


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je voyais pas du tout ce que pouvaient représenter ces icônes, merci pour ta réponse


De rien, je t'en prie ...


			
				bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *maiwen, goonie, tangi, macounette* - merci!!!
> 
> *tangi* - les icones sont de mixthepix


Merci, merci, sympa...


			
				ozark a dit:
			
		

> ca ne fait pas trop ramer ta machine ?


Et ben faut dire que je n'utilise pas souvent, parce qu'à moins d'activer la transparence des fenêtres comme ça par exemple ... 






... sinon, je ne vois pas les jolis effets de l'économiseur d'écran quand je suis sur Internet par exemple. Mais les rares fois où je l'ai utilisé, curieusement, je n'ai pas vraiment senti la différence, ça ne rame pas... Je me demande ce qu'il fout encore dans la barre de menus :mouais:...


----------



## alexfvl (13 Avril 2005)

Voici mon petit dernier :






Dirty Version


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Il est bien )) un peu beaucoup rose et avec trop de filles dessus pour moi mais


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Avril 2005)

Au fait pour ceux qui ne vont pas sur MacNN voici les wallpapers de la distrib de Tiger qu'un type a trouvé ici


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien )) un peu beaucoup rose et avec trop de filles dessus pour moi mais



Ouais on sait que tu as ma photo sur mon bureau mais bon ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on sait que tu as ma photo sur mon bureau mais bon ...



non mais jte permet pas !  :rateau: et puis on est pas là pour discuter de ça   

(t'avais qu'a pas m'envoyer toutes ces photos comme ca   )


----------



## alexfvl (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien )) un peu beaucoup rose et avec trop de filles dessus pour moi mais



Pas de problème !! Le prochain je te le fais dans une autre couleur et pour toi avec des hommes


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

ben je préfèrerai choisir les zom en question si c'est possible


----------



## alexfvl (13 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben je préfèrerai choisir les zom en question si c'est possible



Entendu !! Normal, faut bien qu'ils correspondent à tes gouts


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Cor quoi


----------



## Macounette (13 Avril 2005)

_wall : by me... & Tiger :love:
theme : Milk 3.0 blue
icons : mix
music : Ray Charles_


----------



## maiwen (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cor quoi



présomptueux   

trop beau macounette  :love: (ils sont super les wall de tiger )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi tu utilises Mac Os x en anglais si c'est pas trop indiscret


----------



## Macounette (13 Avril 2005)

merci maiwen !


----------



## Xman (13 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pour ceux qui ne vont pas sur MacNN voici les wallpapers de la distrib de Tiger qu'un type a trouvé ici



Merci DJ fox, de mon coté j'avais trouvé le thème aqua blue de Tiger là, mais là tu as fait beaucoup plus fort


----------



## ultra' (13 Avril 2005)

Très doux Macounette


----------



## Xman (13 Avril 2005)

Aqua, Aqua Tiger....stop !!  maintenant : PRÉ


----------



## Xman (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cor quoi



zé ham ?


----------



## Xman (13 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Cyber beau ultraman


----------



## bioscoop (13 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Tu es en forme dis moi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## maiwen (14 Avril 2005)

Foxy   (  ) t'as pas honte ? 

t'as la main verte dis moi   

(pervert :rose:   )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Foxy   (  ) t'as pas honte ?
> 
> t'as la main verte dis moi
> 
> (pervert :rose:   )



Les walls de Bioscoop sont trop beau pour ne pas les utiliser


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

siouplait ... répondez moi ... mais comment vous faites ? vous les trouvez ou ces magnfique images .. je parle de la madame vu de do avec un liane comme cht'it str** ... comment vous trouvez toute ses icones ? comme vous customisez les couleur du finder et du dock .. objectivement c'est dur ?
moi je switch dans deux trois mois .. mais la je craque ...

merci ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Avril 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> siouplait ... répondez moi ... mais comment vous faites ? vous les trouvez ou ces magnfique images .. je parle de la madame vu de do avec un liane comme cht'it str** ... comment vous trouvez toute ses icones ? comme vous customisez les couleur du finder et du dock .. objectivement c'est dur ?
> moi je switch dans deux trois mois .. mais la je craque ...
> 
> merci ...



Si tu as deux/trois mois tu peux lire tout le sujet   
Sinon dans les disons... 10 dernieres pages tu trouveras un fichier avec des liens appartenant a Augie qui est un monsieur qui maitrise la custo 

Objectivement c'est pas vraiment dur du moment que tu fais ca pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

vous truvez ou vos image de desk .. car c'est pas des images que je trouve facilement sur le net .. c'est des montages perso ? votre base d'image c quoi ? a part resexellence .. et deviant art ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

La femme avec la tige dans le fion c'est une pub Ice Tea


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

salut tout le monde,

Je suis un peu comme Dumbop84....même si j'ai déjà lu pas mal de pages du sujet (une 40aine sur 130.....), je suis un peu paumé...J'ai déjà été aidé par Tangi    mais est-ce que vous pourriez nous donner un lien direct à nous les débutants pour qu'on puisse s'amuser comme vous ??

Concernant les icones, c'est OK, idem pour les walls. Par contre, pour les desktops, comment ça marche? et quels sont les outils à installer sans soucis ? J'ai entendu parler de Milk3, d'Aquasoft....mais là je nage.... Donc, si vous pouviez dépanner les jeunes switchers, ça serait plutôt pas mal top !!!!!! Je suis sûr que ça pourra rendre service à pas mal de monde.

Merci bien les amis !!!!!!!

Guinouss


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

carrement .. je suis comme guinouss .. je suis un peu paumé .. le must ca serait .. un ch'tite liste expliquant comment on trouve vos belles imags pour les wall ( ex : cherché sur les pub icetea ..) .. pareil pour les icones .. mais encore ca c pas le plus important ... le mieux ca serait une liste des soft a installé avec l'adresse, a quoi ils servent ou du moins ce qu'ils permettent de faire et enfin leur taux de "je fais planté OS X" .. voilo merci beaucoup ..


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> carrement .. je suis comme guinouss .. je suis un peu paumé .. le must ca serait .. un ch'tite liste expliquant comment on trouve vos belles imags pour les wall ( ex : cherché sur les pub icetea ..) .. pareil pour les icones .. mais encore ca c pas le plus important ... le mieux ca serait une liste des soft a installé avec l'adresse, a quoi ils servent ou du moins ce qu'ils permettent de faire et enfin leur taux de "je fais planté OS X" .. voilo merci beaucoup ..



Histoire de ne pas trop leur demander d'un seul coup, je t'enverrai un MP cet après midi avec différentes adresses pour les icones et les wallpapers. Tu auras même l'adresse des filles "Iced Tea"...C'est y pas beau ??? Par contre pour les desktops....là, j'en sais rien ....snif....

Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

merchi beaucoup ... moi aussi je veux un super deskshop ... argh .. le switch ca a ses avantages mais aussi ses inconvénient .. m'en fout .. vive Mac et tiger et à bas longhorn et windbouse (j'ai lu que lors d'une démo de longhorn ben l'os a planté (pour lancé quake 3) .. la honte ..lol)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Guinouss : Par desktop tu veux sans doute dire thème alors 
Milk 3 en est un par contre Aquasoft est un site de custo
http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/ : Pour les thèmes à appliquer avec Shapeshifter


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Guinouss : Par desktop tu veux sans doute dire thème



Oui, c'est ça...désolé...Et la custo, c'est quoi ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ça...désolé...Et la custo, c'est quoi ??



custo=customisation....;modification des reglage d'apparence...

va faire un tour sur Resexcellence dont le lien est dans le post de Cor....
tu y trouveras tout ce que l'on peut faire, changer l'ecran et l'image de demarrage,
des themes pour la barre de menu et les fenetres (finder et app)
des wallpaper (fond d'ecran) et des icones....

il y a aussi Pixelgirl  (dans un autre style)
et interfacelift  (pour les icones surtout)
pour les generalistes......
et voila...


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> custo=customisation....;modification des reglage d'apparence...



Cad changement des polices ? en autre ? Et il nous faut un soft aussi pour ça ? Il ne craint rien le Mac avec tous ces changements ? Désolé si ce genre de question peut vous paraitre conne mais autant les poser une bonne fois pour toutes....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Oui il te faut Silk sur unsanity.com et non ça ne craint (plus) rien, nous ne sommes plus aux balbutiements


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2005)

_Tout propre_ *-* _Surchargé_ ​

...​


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Cad changement des polices ? en autre ? Et il nous faut un soft aussi pour ça ? Il ne craint rien le Mac avec tous ces changements ? Désolé si ce genre de question peut vous paraitre conne mais autant les poser une bonne fois pour toutes....



silk pour les police et shapeshifter pour les themes.....et non, le mac ne souffre pas d'utiliser ce genre de soft....

ps: Tangui, mettre ton bureau chargé et propre est une excellente idee.....


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui il te faut Silk sur unsanity.com et non ça ne craint (plus) rien, nous ne sommes plus aux balbutiements



J'irai faire un tour sur ces sites et je reviendrai peut-être bientot avec un nouveau desktop   
merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

No problem, à bientôt.


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Avril 2005)

En parlant de savoir si ca craint ou pas: j'ai modifié mes icones avec candybar il y a quelques temps et je l'ai supprimé recemment pour utiliser un autre logiciel. Je voulais retrouver mes icones d'avant ( et du coup je l'ai reinstallé): impossible!

est ce que quelqu'un a une idée? .


----------



## tybalt02 (14 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> _Tout propre_ *-* _Surchargé_ ​
> 
> ...​





Magnifique tangi ! Pourrais tu donner un lien pour le wall et les icones du dock ? Ce serait vraiment sympa.


----------



## Macounette (14 Avril 2005)

wouah, que de nouveautés  superbes ! :love: :love: bravo à tous, c'est magnifique.
Ca me donne envie de me mettre au vert, moi aussi


----------



## tomkoala2 (14 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



Salut, je voudrais savoir quelle police tu utilise pour ta liste de contact de Adium. 
Elle est très zoli, j'ai l'impression de la connaitre pourtant mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...  

Merci d'avance


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> wouah, que de nouveautés  superbes ! :love: :love: bravo à tous, c'est magnifique.
> Ca me donne envie de me mettre au vert, moi aussi



Allez macounette le vert c'est l'avenir 

>> pour tomkoala : c'est handel got


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique tangi ! Pourrais tu donner un lien pour le wall et les icones du dock ? Ce serait vraiment sympa.


En fait le wall, c'est moi qui ai est collé une photo, trouvée sur l'excellent site Photonica (une photo que je ne parviens pas à retrouver), sur un wall qui s'appelle "Stripped gray", trouvé je ne sais où...

Tu peux le récupérer là, si tu veux... 

Pour ce qui est des icones du Dock, le set s'appelle "Symbolic replacements", et je ne sais plus du tout où je l'ai chopé, le mieux s'il t'intéresse vraiment et que tu n'arrives pas à le retrouver, c'est que tu me files ton adresse mail par message privé, je te l'enverrai sans souci ...

Voili, voilou et merci pour le compliment :rose:...


----------



## Macounette (14 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Allez macounette le vert c'est l'avenir


Si tu le dis 





_wall : by me & Tiger :love:
theme : Milk 3.0 green
icons : Duranium_

voili


----------



## pixelemon (14 Avril 2005)

bonjour à tous, toujours simple et rangé mais jeu l'aimeuuuu 


look


----------



## Fran6 (14 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous, toujours simple et rangé mais jeu l'aimeuuuu
> 
> 
> look



Superbe le wallpaper !! Tu l'as trouvé où ???


----------



## ultra' (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> La femme avec la tige dans le fion c'est une pub Ice Tea



Uniquement visible en belgique je pense (sous forme de carte postale dans tous les bons bars de Bruxelles  )

Si c'est la femme avec "la tige dans le fion", t'as pas besoin d'aller à bruxelles, y en a partout


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Exact exact  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

notez quand meme  qu'une ficelle en lierre grimpant ... c'est pas commun ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## mog (15 Avril 2005)

Macounette et Tangi, je les trouve superbe!! Bravo 

DJ, j'ai un peu de la peine avec tout ce rose. :rose:


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2005)

Ouaip !
Comme je n'ai strictement aucun talent graphique, je ne me hasarde pas trop à critiquer mais ce rose là, ça me soulève le coeur. Vite, je me remets celui de la pub belge pour le thé ... (enfin, le string en branchage ...)


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Une petite question... Avec l'arrivée éminente de Tiger, est-ce qu'on pourra commencer la custo dès le départ? Shapeshifter, Silk, Candybar, etc seront-ils portés vers le nouveau félin assez rapidement, ou devra-t-on attendre un certain temps avec notre desk par défaut?

Merci


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2005)

Lareponsequetupourraistentaper (j'ai pas résisté, ton pseudo me fait marrer à chaque fois (il m'en faut peu)) :
le mieux est d'envoyer un mail à ces braves gens ...
la : http://www.unsanity.com/contact/
et là : http://www.panic.com/candybar/support.html

À mon avis, leur boîte aux lettres doit être pleine ...


----------



## Chaco (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous   

Toute nouvelle sur MacGé et possédant un magnifique iMac G5 depuis peu, je voulais dire que certains desktops ici sont absolument magnifiques ! Bravo aux ténors du genre  :love: 

J'inaugure ici mon premier post sur ce forum et j'avais envie de participer moi également à ce topic.





Rien de vraiment neuf sous le soleil  , juste la reprise légèrement modifié d'un wall déjà vu plus en avant et trouvé sur PixelGirlPresents. Quand aux icones, AlBook forever  :love:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Avril 2005)

Content de te faire rire bompi 

Sur le site officiel d'Unsanity, il est dit dans la niouze du 14/04 que leurs produits assureraient une compatibilité avec Tiger peu de temps après sa sortie.
Je pense qu'en un mois, tout ce petit monde devrait défier le tigre 

Merci pour ta réponse!


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Très joli Chaco  bravo 
et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2005)

Chaco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Toute nouvelle sur MacGé et possédant un magnifique iMac G5 depuis peu, je voulais dire que certains desktops ici sont absolument magnifiques ! Bravo aux ténors du genre :love:
> 
> ...



Très chouette !  
Bienvenue sur MacG !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Ouais bravo, on compte sur toi pour le futur


----------



## ultra' (16 Avril 2005)

Bienvenue Chaco


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Superbe le thème "Powder" !  tu sais quand est-ce qu'il sera dispo ? 
Et les smileys, ils sont trop mimis :love: bravo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Oui sublime boulot que tu nous fais là Ultraman


----------



## ultra' (16 Avril 2005)

Merci Cor et Macounette,

le thème powder est en développement depuis maintenant 1 an par www.digitalramen.com et devrait être dispo d'ici très peu de temps j'espère, j'ai la chance d'avoir une beta depuis maintenant un mois et je le trouve somptueux.

Sinon, pour les smileys, je vais faire une petite release pour Adium.


----------



## Xman (17 Avril 2005)

Aqua, quand tu nous tiens.....


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Ca sent la mise à jour 10.3.9, ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Ouais par contre j'aime pas le retour du métal brossé dans Safari alors que je l'avais enlevé via Safari Enhancer


----------



## Chaco (17 Avril 2005)

Merci Macounette, MacMarco, Cor et Ultraman pour votre petit mot de bienvenue  :love: 

Un petit nouveau





Version Clean


----------



## Aurelien_ (17 Avril 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Aqua, quand tu nous tiens.....



Serais-ce le nouvel fond d'écran de Tiger? Pourrais-je l'avoir s'il te plait?


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

C'est ici


----------



## Aurelien_ (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici



Merci


----------



## Tangi (18 Avril 2005)

Chaco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette, MacMarco, Cor et Ultraman pour votre petit mot de bienvenue :love:
> 
> Un petit nouveau
> 
> ...


...
Je te souhaite moi aussi la bienvenue, avec un peu de retard, je l'avoue :rose:...

J'aime bien tes icones, et ton premier wallpaper est magnifique, je crois que c'est *woa* qui avait posté un bureau avec ce fond d'écran, la première fois, fond d'écran que je m'étais empressé de télécharger ...


...



P.S. Je consulte cette discussion depuis le PC, vieux de 10 ans, de mes parents, écran 14", pesant approximativement 4 tonnes, Pentium II, 64Mo de RAM, 4Go de disque dur et le système d'exploitation le plus stable au monde, je veux bien sûr parler de Windows 98 ... Sans parler de leur connexion à Internet, du bas débit évidemment... Autant dire que j'ai beaucoup de mérite à suivre cette discussion... J'ai mis environs 4 minutes pour télécharger la page de ton wall *chaco* ...


...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai complétement réinstallé mon système ce week end et avant la réinstall, j'avais changé les infos du disque dur pour avoir la phrase complète : 37,5 go 14go libres. J'ai fait la mise à jour en 10.3.9. J'ai voulu refaire la manip pour voir les infos de mon disque avec la méthode suivante : 

_Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications... 
PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."_ 

Mais je ne trouve pas le fichier CoreServices et donc pas la suite non plus, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci
MamaCass


----------



## AuGie (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## mog (18 Avril 2005)

Le menu contextuel en noir, c'est a cause de la MAJ 10.3.9, ou c'est dû à un skin?


----------



## doojay (18 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Le menu contextuel en noir, c'est a cause de la MAJ 10.3.9, ou c'est dû à un skin?


Je penses que c'est le théme milk chrome


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2005)

Merci Augie,
en fait j'allais dans HD > Bibliothèque > et je ne trouvé pas, en fait il fallait faire HD > Systeme > Bibliotheque ! Je suis pas très bien réveillée aujourd'hui, on va dire que c'est ça....


----------



## Chaco (18 Avril 2005)

Merci Tangi, et désolée si la capture était trop grande pour toi  :rose:    Et effectivement, mon premier wall avait déjà été posté sur ce thread. Il est vraiment excellent d'ailleurs.


----------



## AuGie (18 Avril 2005)

C'est Panther en 10.3.9 avec Shapeshifter 2.01 et le theme Milk 3.1 Chocolate Chrome Silver.

Oui tu te trompe Chaco, Tiger n'est pas sorti


----------



## Chaco (18 Avril 2005)

C'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas sorti qu'on ne peut pas l'avoir installé  

Mais j'ai modifié mon message car je me suis aperçue de ma bourde toute seule comme une grande  :rateau:


----------



## alexis.t (19 Avril 2005)

Franchement vos bureaux sont magnifiques. Bravo à vous tous. Je me pose une petite question, comment faîtes vous pour rendre des applications transparentes? Comme ceci (pour itunes)? : http://cf.geocities.com/tangi_leroux/Capture140405dirty.jpg . Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

alexis.t a dit:
			
		

> Franchement vos bureaux sont magnifiques. Bravo à vous tous. Je me pose une petite question, comment faîtes vous pour rendre des applications transparentes? Comme ceci (pour itunes)? : http://cf.geocities.com/tangi_leroux/Capture140405dirty.jpg . Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



C'est grâce à WindowShade (payant) d'Unsanity. 
WindowShade permet aussi de minimiser les fenêtres sur place (minimise in place).


----------



## alexis.t (19 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâce à WindowShade (payant) d'Unsanity.
> WindowShade permet aussi de minimiser les fenêtres sur place (minimise in place).



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.


----------



## Tangi (19 Avril 2005)

...

Je suis dans le bleu aujourd'hui...



 

...


----------



## Fran6 (19 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je suis dans le bleu aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...



Salut Tangi !!

Il vient d'où ton wallpaper ? en tout cas, c'est très pur et épuré, et c'est top comme d'hab !!!!

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Chaco (19 Avril 2005)

Très joli !

Un piti lien pour le wall ?  :love:


----------



## I-bouk (19 Avril 2005)

Je trouve vos desktop sublime, itunes, le dock etc.... et le mien, bein finalement très bof...

est ce que vous auriez une sorte de dictatitiel ou autre pour comment faire changer dock apparence etc.. les raccourci dans la barre du dessus et tout et tout pour avoir moi aussi un beau desktop !

parce que voilà le mien, trop simple : http://img62.exs.cx/img62/6082/image17bq.jpg


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

J'adore   tes icônes du dock sont superbes et ... enfait tout est beau   :love:


----------



## Tangi (19 Avril 2005)

Je vous remercie tous, c'est gentil :rose:...

Alors le fond d'écran s'appelle "Clouds" et est disponible ici...

Sinon les icones que j'utilise dans le Dock font partie d'un set qui s'appelle "Symbolic replacements", mais impossible de me rappeller où est-ce que je l'ai trouvé exactement... Si certains sont intéressés je le leur enverrai par mail, sans souci...

...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Au passage : Joyeux anniv' Tangi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Tangui j'aime sauf pour Menushade ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

hop


----------



## Tangi (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Au passage : Joyeux anniv' Tangi  :love:


Merci c'est sympa :love:...



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tangui j'aime sauf pour Menushade ...


En fait j'ai fini par m'y habituer et il est difficile de m'en passer, je l'ai enlevé l'autre jour et ça m'a fait tout bizarre...

...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Ouais c'est possible, très joli aussi chère maiwen.


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup mon cher cor (ca fait drole dit comme ça )      :love:


----------



## ultra' (19 Avril 2005)




----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve vos desktop sublime, itunes, le dock etc.... et le mien, bein finalement très bof...
> 
> est ce que vous auriez une sorte de dictatitiel ou autre pour comment faire changer dock apparence etc.. les raccourci dans la barre du dessus et tout et tout pour avoir moi aussi un beau desktop !
> 
> parce que voilà le mien, trop simple : http://img62.exs.cx/img62/6082/image17bq.jpg



Où est-elle cette vallée encaissée (ça ressemble à celle du Verdon, mais ce doit être plus exotique ?)


----------



## Zyrol (19 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Super ce Desk...   


Je veux bien le lien du theme que tu as utilisé STP.

Bravo encore


----------



## ultra' (19 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Super ce Desk...
> 
> 
> Je veux bien le lien du theme que tu as utilisé STP.
> ...




C'est pas le style de desk qui me correspond mais c'est frais ^^

Le thème n'est pas dispo malheureusement mais je ne peux que te conseiller softaqua qui est similaire et splendide également. (dispo via google)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2005)

alexis.t a dit:
			
		

> Franchement vos bureaux sont magnifiques. Bravo à vous tous. Je me pose une petite question, comment faîtes vous pour rendre des applications transparentes? Comme ceci (pour itunes)? : http://cf.geocities.com/tangi_leroux/Capture140405dirty.jpg . Merci d'avance pour votre aide.




pour la transparence, utilises plutôt set alpha value qui fonctionne très bien et qui est gratuit.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Y'a aussi WindowsShade X payant mais offrant plus de possibilités


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Avril 2005)

est ce que le fait d'utiliser WindowsShade X ou  set alpha value bouffe des ressources systeme .. genre CPU .. RAM ou est ce que c'est la carte graphique qui fait ca ..

y a t-il une différence de perf avant et apres customization ? voilou ..


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que le fait d'utiliser WindowsShade X ou  set alpha value bouffe des ressources systeme .. genre CPU .. RAM ou est ce que c'est la carte graphique qui fait ca ..
> 
> y a t-il une différence de perf avant et apres customization ? voilou ..



Je n'ai pas remarqué de différence avec ou sans WindowShade.


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

surtout pour l'icone bleu dans la barre des Menus , à côté du A de Menu piquant .

c'est un nouveau freeware touvé via le nouveau Kidifree ( que du nouveau) : c'est "PocketLight "qui place un petit logo bleu dans la barre des menus et qui permet de rechercher dans Mail, carnet d'adresse, iCal un peu à la manière de Spotlight qui sera disponibe avec tiger, en moins performant biensur, mais pour ceux qui restent sur Panther c'est mieux que rien.... 

bref un avant gôut de Spotligt et gratuit ( trouvé via le tout nouveau KidiFree )


----------



## Tangi (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> surtout pour l'icone bleu dans la barre des Menus , à côté du A de Menu piquant .
> 
> c'est un nouveau freeware touvé via le nouveau Kidifree ( que du nouveau) : c'est "PocketLight "qui place un petit logo bleu dans la barre des menus et qui permet de rechercher dans Mail, carnet d'adresse, iCal un peu à la manière de Spotlight qui sera disponibe avec tiger, en moins performant biensur, mais pour ceux qui restent sur Panther c'est mieux que rien....
> 
> bref un avant gôut de Spotligt et gratuit ( trouvé via le tout nouveau KidiFree )


Le Dock est ENORME  ...

...


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

j'ai compté 57 icônes en tout   

c'est pas dur de s'y retrouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Justement non puisque tout est dans le dock


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

ça serait moi, je cliquerai sur les mauvaises icônes et ça ferait nimporte quoi  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai compté 57 icônes en tout
> 
> c'est pas dur de s'y retrouver ?




je ne me sert pas souvent du Dock en fait ,  que pour Mail et safari et un dossier client sinon je déroule Menu piquant..


----------



## doojay (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne me sert pas souvent du Dock en fait ,  que pour Mail et safari et un dossier client sinon je déroule Menu piquant..


c'est pour une question d'esthétique que tu as tout laissé dans le dock?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Cela ne doit pas être pour ça alors


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour une question d'esthétique que tu as tout laissé dans le dock?



rhooo faut tout dire ici : mais je m'en sert quand même de mon Dock et je ne me mélange jamais les pinceaux puisque l'îcone grossit quand on clic sur lui, donc je me retrouve tres bien dans mon dock non mais euHHH 

et puis si j'ai fait une capture d'écran ce n'était pas pour mon Dock mais pour vous dire qu'il y avait un freeware fort utile et pour vous montrer le bouton bleu qu'il place dans la barre des menus.....      

En plus j'en ai plusieurs des dock : un plein celui que vous avez vu et un autre presque vide  ...


----------



## doojay (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> rhooo faut tout dire ici : mais je m'en sert quand même de mon Dock et je ne me mélange jamais les pinceaux puisque l'îcone grossit quand on clic sur lui, donc je me retrouve tres bien dans mon dock non mais euHHH
> 
> et puis si j'ai fait une capture d'écran ce n'était pas pour mon Dock mais pour vous dire qu'il y avait un freeware fort utile et pour vous montrer le bouton bleu qu'il place dans la barre des menus.....
> 
> En plus j'en ai plusieurs des dock : un plein celui que vous avez vu et un autre presque vide  ...


et c'est quoa ce bo bouton bleu


----------



## ultra' (20 Avril 2005)

Oui, en effet, c'est quoi le bouton bleu ?

...faut tout dire ici


----------



## Tangi (20 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, c'est quoi le bouton bleu ?
> 
> ...faut tout dire ici


 En fait à force de parler de son Dock on en oublie que la réponse a été donnée dès le départ :



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> c'est un nouveau freeware touvé via le nouveau Kidifree ( que du nouveau) : c'est "PocketLight "qui place un petit logo bleu dans la barre des menus et qui permet de rechercher dans Mail, carnet d'adresse, iCal un peu à la manière de Spotlight qui sera disponibe avec tiger, en moins performant biensur, mais pour ceux qui restent sur Panther c'est mieux que rien....
> 
> bref un avant gôut de Spotligt et gratuit ( trouvé via le tout nouveau KidiFree )



 ...


----------



## doojay (20 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En fait à force de parler de son Dock on en oublie que la réponse a été donnée dès le départ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en voilà un qui suit   pardon kathy  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

ça va mieux comme ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

La barre des menus est fortement surchargée mais sinon c'est pas mal


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça va mieux comme ça ??


C'est comment dire heuuu.............. sensuel   
Au fait Kathy, tu ne connais pas le raccourci clavier pomme + shift + 3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

69, année érotique ...
Un nouveau thème pour les bureaux ? Ultraman on compte sur toi


----------



## AuGie (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai fait ca vite fait en attendant le Tigre   






1440x900

Theme : PM2K5
Icon : Minium°...
Wall : doubl3D


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> La barre des menus est fortement surchargée mais sinon c'est pas mal




bon alors maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de Dock c'est ma barre des menus qui est trop surchargé pfffffffff

   mais c'est bien pratique cette barre des menus après tout... et tout  ce qui est accessible via la barre des menus ne gêne absolument pas puisque je n'ai rien sur le bureau...   j'ai accès à tout  et tres rapidement :
et ce petit bouton bleu ( pour ceux qu ont suivis   ) c'est trop pratique....chercher dans Mail, ical et carnat d'adresse ausi rapidement c'est super.



   :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2005)

Bon, je me lance... aucune customisation


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

La minute blonde hmmmmm 
Bureau original tout de même


----------



## Balooners (20 Avril 2005)

Et voilà 



​


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2005)

Et voici ma linuxette. Je ne vous montre pas le fond d'écran car il est uni bleu...


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

Donc t'es sous Mandrake (ou je ne sais plus quel nom débile ils ont pris ...) avec Firefox et Thunderbird ...

Si au moins tu étais sur FreeBSD, c'est la famille, mais Linux ...


----------



## Tangi (20 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ​


C'est vrai que certains fonds d'écran livrés avec Tiger sont magnifiques, cette photo en fait partie et elle est splendide...

Mais tu sais tu n'arrives pas à la cheville de *kathy h* en termes de nombre d'icones dans le Dock, tu n'en as qu'une quarantaine ...


----------



## ultra' (20 Avril 2005)

Comme Cor, j'aime pas trop les barres surchargées sinon c'est pas mal ^^
La preuve :


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que certains fonds d'écran livrés avec Tiger sont magnifiques, cette photo en fait partie et elle est splendide...
> 
> Mais tu sais tu n'arrives pas à la cheville de *kathy h* en termes de nombre d'icones dans le Dock, tu n'en as qu'une quarantaine ...




peut etre, mais il est super bien equipé ce dock.......


----------



## Balooners (21 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais tu n'arrives pas à la cheville de *kathy h* en termes de nombre d'icones dans le Dock, tu n'en as qu'une quarantaine ...



Oui non mais attends, tu ne vois 1/10 ème des applis là 

Moi aussi je peux mettre du iPoste, KidiFree, cocoaJT, suite iLife, QuickSilver ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui non mais attends, tu ne vois 1/10 ème des applis là
> 
> Moi aussi je peux mettre du iPoste, KidiFree, cocoaJT, suite iLife, QuickSilver ...



tiens, puisque tu es là, c'est quoi le nom de ton agregateur RSS, j'avais le meme, je l'ai remplacé par Newsfire et j'aimerai apres reflexion y revenir mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom....

merci....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ca vite fait en attendant le Tigre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bon le background j'avoue, c'est pas du tout mon truc, mais par contre ce que j'apprécie beaucoup c'est cette couleur de la barre d'état (tiens ça s'appelle comment ça au fait cette barre justement ?!) "gris/blanc laité" comme ça, très doux, très classe


----------



## doojay (21 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bon le background j'avoue, c'est pas du tout mon truc, mais par contre ce que j'apprécie beaucoup c'est cette couleur de la barre d'état (tiens ça s'appelle comment ça au fait cette barre justement ?!) "gris/blanc laité" comme ça, très doux, très classe


Cela s'appelle: barre des menus, je site ce chèr Spyro qui a comblé mon ignorance (j'espère qu'il ny verra aucun problème)"_la barre des tâches est le nom de la barre dans windows, qui contient les tâches (applications) en cours, et permet d'en lancer. Elle a une vie indépendante. (Au contraire du menu dans MacOS qui dépend de l'application de premier plan) D'où le terme de "barre des menus"_ " Merci Spyrooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Cela s'appelle: barre des menus, je site ce chèr Spyro qui a comblé mon ignorance (j'espère qu'il ny verra aucun problème)"_la barre des tâches est le nom de la barre dans windows, qui contient les tâches (applications) en cours, et permet d'en lancer. Elle a une vie indépendante. (Au contraire du menu dans MacOS qui dépend de l'application de premier plan) D'où le terme de "barre des menus"_ " Merci Spyrooooooooo!!!!


 Ok ben merci à toi (et à spyro donc :rateau:  ) je me coucherai un peu moins con ce soir... en fait j'aurais pas le temps de dormir, grosse nuit blanche en perspective, donc ben... je resterai tjrs aussi con en fait :bebe:


----------



## Balooners (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, puisque tu es là, c'est quoi le nom de ton agregateur RSS, j'avais le meme, je l'ai remplacé par Newsfire et j'aimerai apres reflexion y revenir mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom....
> 
> merci....



J'en ai pas, j'utilise FireFox

Mais tu penses peut être à iGrabNews ? Qui est un Newsgrabber


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas, j'utilise FireFox



mince, et les petit panneau presque tout a droite de ton dock....?
c'est pas un agregateur de fil RSS......
parce que ça aussi je l'avais.....
mince, je le retrouverai jamais cet agregateur.....


----------



## Balooners (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, et les petit panneau presque tout a droite de ton dock....?
> c'est pas un agregateur de fil RSS......
> parce que ça aussi je l'avais.....
> mince, je le retrouverai jamais cet agregateur.....



Éddy thé


----------



## doojay (21 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok ben merci à toi (et à spyro donc :rateau:  ) je me coucherai un peu moins con ce soir... en fait j'aurais pas le temps de dormir, grosse nuit blanche en perspective, donc ben... je resterai tjrs aussi con en fait :bebe:


Bon courage pour ta nuit blanche!! Et ne t'inquietes pas la nuit de demain quand tu dormiras tu pouras rêver à ton réveil dans la peau d'une personne moins bête   Encore bon courage pour cette nuit!


----------



## bioscoop (21 Avril 2005)




----------



## Tangi (21 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


Comme d'habitude on va en apprendre encore beaucoup ...

J'ai trois petites questions :rose:...

Mais où est donc passé l'icone de ton disque dur sur le Bureau ??? ... Et comment fais-tu pour qu'il n'ait rien d'écrit en-dessous de l'unique icone qui se trouve sur le Bureau ??? On devrait au moins voir apparaître le nom du dossier...
Et puis troisième et dernière question c'est promis ; dans la barre de menus, qu'est-ce que c'est que l'icone qui reprend le symbol de la touche "Commande" ???

Je te remercie d'avance ...


----------



## Balooners (21 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude on va en apprendre encore beaucoup ...
> 
> J'ai trois petites questions :rose:...
> 
> Mais où est donc passé l'icone de ton disque dur sur le Bureau ??? ..



Très simple : Finder / Preferences du bureau




			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et comment fais-tu pour qu'il n'ait rien d'écrit en-dessous de l'unique icone qui se trouve sur le Bureau ??? On devrait au moins voir apparaître le nom du dossier...



Perso, je ne pense pas que se soit une îcone, mais plutôt intégré au Desktop.


----------



## bioscoop (21 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude on va en apprendre encore beaucoup ...
> 
> J'ai trois petites questions :rose:...
> 
> ...



Oui, l'affichage des éléments sur le bureau se règle dans les préférences du Finder, comme l'a dit Balooners.  Pour l'icone du bureau, justement le texte est en bas et on le voit pas sur l'écran   . Le symbol "commande" - c'est Butler.


----------



## doojay (21 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


très beau!! BRAVO


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Très joli desk bioscoop.


----------



## alexfvl (21 Avril 2005)

Voila mon dernier


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude on va en apprendre encore beaucoup ...
> 
> J'ai trois petites questions :rose:...
> 
> ...



Pour ne pas avoir de nom sous l'icone il faut juste renommer et faire un espace.


----------



## ultra' (21 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Très simple : Finder / Preferences du bureau



M*rde, je savais pas non plus, la honte....très joli desk en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon dernier




c'est beau  :love: 
on peut avoir un lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> M*rde, je savais pas non plus, la honte....très joli desk en tout cas


C'est pas grave tu n'es pas sur mac depuis longtemps, l'ami


----------



## Salmanazar8 (22 Avril 2005)

sympa ton wall bioscoop


----------



## Salmanazar8 (22 Avril 2005)

allez grand ménage de printemps (là c'est plutôt grande lessive)


----------



## goonie (22 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir, un petit desk pour le plaisir :


----------



## alexfvl (22 Avril 2005)

je crois que tu as oublie qq chose ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu as oublie qq chose ...



le contour de l'image peut etre


----------



## Xman (22 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous    et bravo pour vos derniers desks.

tiens.....un cousin


----------



## goonie (23 Avril 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, un petit desk pour le plaisir :


OOpps  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
C'était fait un peu trop rapidement   
J'espère que cette fois-ci ce sera mieux


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

hum ... je vois pas la différence ... c'est moi ou ... ?  :rose:


----------



## goonie (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... je vois pas la différence ... c'est moi ou ... ?  :rose:


Bonsoir,
J'avoue que je ne comprends pas très bien,   
Via Firefox, j'ai bien vu que l'image n'apparaissait pas  :rose: 
Mais là je pensais avoir réussi   
Sinon le desk se voit ici 
Cela ira plus vite


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

...c'est quoi le probleme....je viens de voir trois fois ton desk.....    
tous tes liens fonctionnent, pas de soucis......


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

le problème c'est l'effet de l'aperçu du desk je crois ...

les icônes de Missiku San sont sur Pixelgirl, ça fait plaisir  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Un peu de zénitude.


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

Coucou tout le monde 
6 jours loin de Macgé, presque une éternité  je suis ravie de vous retrouver et de découvrir vos chefs-d'oeuvre  :love:



			
				alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon dernier


Il est sublime Alex :love: t'aurais un petit lien pour le Wall ? je n'ai rien trouvé sur Aqua-Soft ni sur la page de Tricky sur deviantArt...
Merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de zénitude.


 Pas mal du tout, sauf la typo de la barre de programmes dont je raffole pas... C'est de toi le wallpaper?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Non, c'est ici.
Pour la police c'est handelmod et c'est ma préférée, j'en peux rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## Tangi (25 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Très simple : Finder / Preferences du bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel couillon :rose:... Faut dire que j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus ...

Merci à tous en tout cas ...


----------



## bioscoop (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>



 J'adore le chocolat ...


----------



## ragnarok (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous
Mon epouse et moi venons de switcher sur Mac : 1 imac g5 et un ibook
Je trouve vos bureaux magnifiques : bravo à tous !
Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe des tutos pour customiser son mac?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et encore bravo


----------



## ultra' (26 Avril 2005)

Hello, non pas de tutos, je peux tout de même t'aiguiller sur une page perso en anglais :
http://www.jasoco.net/customization.php


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2005)

_*Pour ceux que ça intéresserait...*_
le wall (retouche perso d'après un wall existant)
_Je n'ai trouvé aucun lien direct pour le thème sauf sur le site mère japonais (les idéogrammes ça va 5 minutes !!). 
Je vous l'ai mis en chargement direct, pour plus de facilité (21 Mo)._
le thème : MenuEnhancer


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

C'est beau !!  :love:  merci beaucoup pour le lien ... 
c'est quoi le 'ichatstatus" dans les prefs ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau !!  :love:  merci beaucoup pour le lien ...
> c'est quoi le 'ichatstatus" dans les prefs ?



IchatStatus 
Un gadget qui indique sous ton pseudo iChat ce que tu écoutes dans iTunes...


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Exactement ce que je cherchais    merci


----------



## PinkTurtle (26 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> IchatStatus
> Un gadget qui indique sous ton pseudo iChat ce que tu écoutes dans iTunes...


C'est génial ca! vous en connaitreriez pas le meme genre de chose pour Adium? ( pour que mes constacts msn le voit)


----------



## Tangi (26 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _*Pour ceux que ça intéresserait...*_
> le wall (retouche perso d'après un wall existant)
> _Je n'ai trouvé aucun lien direct pour le thème sauf sur le site mère japonais (les idéogrammes ça va 5 minutes !!).
> Je vous l'ai mis en chargement direct, pour plus de facilité (21 Mo)._
> le thème : MenuEnhancer


Magnifique ...

J'aime le wall, j'aime le thème, j'aime les icones, en fait j'aime tout ...

...


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

Bon moi je sais, c'est pas très original, mais je bosse dessus alors on ne dit rien ok 



​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je sais, c'est pas très original, mais je bosse dessus alors on ne dit rien ok
> 
> 
> 
> ​



waow....Baloo, tu fais fort, c'est quoi ce theme.....  : D 
par contre, j'aime pas trop les icones......


----------



## Tangi (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je sais, c'est pas très original, mais je bosse dessus alors on ne dit rien ok
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:sick:... 

Que c'est laid ...


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Drôle la barre de menu en bas de l'écran  :rateau: 

(stook et tangi vous avez pas honte de faire apparaitre dans votre message cette chose verte et bleue ?    )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Joli desk ultraman et bioscoop :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _*Pour ceux que ça intéresserait...*_
> le wall (retouche perso d'après un wall existant)
> _Je n'ai trouvé aucun lien direct pour le thème sauf sur le site mère japonais (les idéogrammes ça va 5 minutes !!).
> Je vous l'ai mis en chargement direct, pour plus de facilité (21 Mo)._
> le thème : MenuEnhancer


Superbe !  :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Hello, non pas de tutos, je peux tout de même t'aiguiller sur une page perso en anglais :
> http://www.jasoco.net/customization.php


Tiens voilà qui devrait faire plaisir à Roberto Vendez  
Superbe comme d'hab  bravo ultraman


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Ultraman, ça suffit !   Déjà que MacDani me parle de la miss Bellucci, maintenant, ton wall. La coupe est pleine   

Pfffff..... Monica .... Que bella ragazza !

Elle est haute comme trois pommes, mais la pomme est mon fruit préféré


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow....Baloo, tu fais fort, c'est quoi ce theme.....  : D
> par contre, j'aime pas trop les icones......



C'est tout nouveau c'est la méga Beta de MacOS X.5 ((Lion)prononcer "L'ailleonne"))Mais chute, pas un mot c'est un certain S.J qui me l'a passé via ichat, exclu totale


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout nouveau c'est la méga Beta de MacOS X.5 ((Lion)prononcer "L'ailleonne"))Mais chute, pas un mot c'est un certain S.J qui me l'a passé via ichat, exclu totale



  



			
				Vbul de M**** a dit:
			
		

> vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Lion....mouais....vivement girafe.....quoi, c'est pas un felin....et alors....?


----------



## Chaco (27 Avril 2005)

Mon dernier desk...





Wallpaper : A science apart par Whody
Icones : AlBook par Laurent Baumann
Theme : Milk 3.0 silver Chocolate


----------



## toitoine33 (27 Avril 2005)

bonjour

serat il toujours possible de rendre le dock transparent sous tiger?

est ce que transparent dock est compatible ou peut on utiliser un autre logiciel?

par avance merci


----------



## cedcrow (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai deux questions, je crois qu'elles ont été traitées dans le thread mais après plus de cinquante pages sans trouver je demande votre clémence  :

Ou trouver la police HandelgotD en free ?
Et quel est ce logiciel qui permet d'afficher la jaquette de l'album comme sur le theme d'ultraman ?





			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Hello, non pas de tutos, je peux tout de même t'aiguiller sur une page perso en anglais :
> http://www.jasoco.net/customization.php


----------



## sokh1985 (27 Avril 2005)

1/ Je sais pas
2/ iTunes Companion, un widget dispo sur konfabulator


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> serat il toujours possible de rendre le dock transparent sous tiger?
> 
> ...



normalement, clear dock  devrait etre mise a jour......il necessite APE manager....mais tout est sur le site.......(et c'est free)...


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Je sais pas
> 2/ iTunes Companion, un widget dispo sur konfabulator


hmmm je ne suis pas sûre qu'il s'agisse d'iTunes Companion... en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour le paramétrer de manière aussi discrète


----------



## ultra' (27 Avril 2005)

Non, c'est pas itunes companion mais Sputnik, mais tu peux avoir le meme effet avec itunes companion, il suffit de rentrer dans le code source du programme et changer la taille...pas si simple remarque.

Sinon, à l'origine le bord blanc n'est pas dans la widget.

et les infos sur l'album, c'est "itunes display"

Et pour handelgotD, elle est payante, donc pas dispo gratuitement.


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pas itunes companion mais Sputnik, mais tu peux avoir le meme effet avec itunes companion, il suffit de rentrer dans le code source du programme et changer la taille...pas si simple remarque.



Et pour les boutons d'iTunes dans la barre de menu, c'est aussi un tripatouillage de ByteController ? Sont chouettes dans un cartouche « carré »... Tu peux le mettre à disposition ?


----------



## sokh1985 (27 Avril 2005)

Vi pardon, j'avais pas vu le desk, mais généralement c'est pour itunes Companion qu'on demande lol


----------



## cedcrow (27 Avril 2005)

merci bien pour vos réponses.

Bon ben pour la police j'y mettrai pas 300¤ c'est sûr....  

Y'a pas une police dans le même style mais libre ?


----------



## bioscoop (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Juste sublime bioscoop.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je sais, c'est pas très original, mais je bosse dessus alors on ne dit rien ok
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Ah  ça ressemble à ça alors 
Bon je garde mon Mac


----------



## alexfvl (29 Avril 2005)

Voila je pense mon dernier sous Panther


----------



## Fran6 (29 Avril 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila je pense mon dernier sous Panther



Pas mal du tout !!!! Dis moi, c'est quoi ton skin pour Adium ??

Merci

Guinouss


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2005)

Mon Desk au boulot   (image clicable  )


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2005)

:affraid:  :rose: le méchant canard il veut nous faire peur   
ya des enfants ici ! t'as pas honte ... 

c'est pas beau quand même hein


----------



## Balooners (29 Avril 2005)

Marrant ça tu as les même applis que moi  :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :rose: le méchant canard il veut nous faire peur
> ya des enfants ici ! t'as pas honte ...
> 
> c'est pas beau quand même hein


Il ne faut pas confondre, poster pour la beauté du geste et poster pour la beauté de l'image


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ça tu as les même applis que moi  :rateau:


:rateau: marrant, en effet  encore que je pense en avoir que tu n'as pas et vice et versa (comment disent les inconnus) :love:


----------



## alexfvl (29 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout !!!! Dis moi, c'est quoi ton skin pour Adium ??
> 
> Merci
> 
> Guinouss



C'est un skin custom que je me suis fait ... parti de la base classique puis modif en fonction de mes besoins.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Joli desk alex


----------



## ultra' (30 Avril 2005)




----------



## Fran6 (30 Avril 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Ah.....Rachel Hunter....Je ne pourrais pas l'avoir sur mon bureau....celui de mon mac je parle...
 Impossible de bosser.... Très joli ce bleu pétrole, très propre....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Très joli desk comme d'habitude


----------



## bioscoop (1 Mai 2005)




----------



## ultra' (1 Mai 2005)

Cor, merci   

Bioscoop, on vous a jamais dit que vous aviez un très beau pattern ?   





Quicksilver c'est de la balle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Tu passes quand à Tiger ?


----------



## goonie (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde et bravo pour tous vos desks


----------



## ultra' (1 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes quand à Tiger ?



Quand tu auras versé 130 euros sur mon compte   

J'attends un peu, je suis depuis très peu de temps sous mac, ça me branche pas + que ça pour le moment, y a rien d'indispensable sous tiger.


----------



## sokh1985 (1 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu auras versé 130 euros sur mon compte
> 
> J'attends un peu, je suis depuis très peu de temps sous mac, ça me branche pas + que ça pour le moment, y a rien d'indispensable sous tiger.




Rien que pour spotlight ça l'est...


----------



## Fran6 (1 Mai 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde et bravo pour tous vos desks



Salut Goonie,

Tu pourrais me dire ou tu as trouvé l'icone avec les tongues. Je ne le trouve nulle part...Je pensais qu'il faisait partie d'un set nommé "Feng Shui" mais il n'est pas dedans....

Merci d'avance pour ton aide

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

dites les jeunes, il existe des themes pour tiger....?
depuis que j'ai changé de félin, je ne trouve plus de themes.....
peut etre avez vous un lien......

merci.....


----------



## AuGie (1 Mai 2005)

Non, il existe pas de themes et pas d'application pouvant les appliquer ( Shapeshifter n'est pas upgradé pour Tiger )


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Non, il existe pas de themes et pas d'application pouvant les appliquer ( Shapeshifter n'est pas upgradé pour Tiger )



Dommage, d'ailleurs, Shapeshifter est bien reconnu....mais effectivement, si les themes ne sont pas mis a jour.......?!
enfin, on va quand meme continuer comme ça mais il est vrai que c'est pas top top.....


----------



## sokh1985 (1 Mai 2005)

ShapeShifter devrait être mis à jour Lundi...


----------



## ultra' (1 Mai 2005)

Shapeshifter a déjà été modifié pour la mise à jour 10.4, mais n'est pas encore dispo, merci Sokh, j'avais pas la date.

Quelques thèmes ont déjà été préparés pour la nouvelle version, la plupart des créateurs de thèmes ont déjà la nouvelle version de Shapeshifter et il y a très peu de modifs à faire sur les thèmes, voilà les maigres infos que j'ai eu de mon côté.


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

La date de dispo est annoncée sur le weblog d'Unsanity. ChrisMcElliot teste le soft et il est preque terminé. Il y a moins de modif entre 10.3 -> 10.4 que 10.2 -> 10.3.

Vivement qu'il sorte et que Max nous fasse une adaptation de Milk pour Tiger. ( J'espère que ca ne prendra pas trop de temps avec le new job qu'il a )


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

Ceci dit, et en attendant, j'aime bien le look du skin de base. La barre de menus est très jolie. :love:
La seule chose que j'aime moins ce sont les fenêtres métalliques.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Oui il est très moche le gui de tiger je trouve, je veux mon Milk


----------



## bugman (2 Mai 2005)

Lut,

*Mon iBook...*

J'aimerais mettre un peu de transparence et si possible pouvoir choisir une police et une couleur pour le menu, si vous avez une idée n'hesitez pas ! Merci d'avance.

A+,
bug.


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

En attendant, my DT Dashboard   

Dashboard Dirty


----------



## cedcrow (2 Mai 2005)

dites, je change de sujet pour jouer les trouble fêtes.

J'ai un soucis pour modifier la police de caractères sous panther (c'est vrai fo préciser maintenant  ) avec tinkertools.

J'arrive pas à appliquer la police au finder et applis iLife.
En plus la taille de la nouvelle police est identique à l'ancienne mais elle est comme "décalée" vers le bas.

J'ai loupé qque chose ?


----------



## goonie (2 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut Goonie,
> 
> Tu pourrais me dire ou tu as trouvé l'icone avec les tongues. Je ne le trouve nulle part...Je pensais qu'il faisait partie d'un set nommé "Feng Shui" mais il n'est pas dedans....
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Si je me souviens bien, tu le trouveras ici  (si ce n'est pas le cas, n'hésites pas) 
Je l'avais trouvé grâce à Macounette


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2005)

cedcrow a dit:
			
		

> dites, je change de sujet pour jouer les trouble fêtes.
> 
> J'ai un soucis pour modifier la police de caractères sous panther (c'est vrai fo préciser maintenant  ) avec tinkertools.
> 
> ...




En effet, TinkerTool ne change pas grand chose aux polices système, les menus du Finder restent en Lucida.
Apparemment, il n'y a guère que Silk (payant), à moins certains connaissent d'autres utilitaires, qui soit réellement capable de changer la police des menus du Finder...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

ShapeShifter 2.1 est sorti avec comptabilité Tiger


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Mai 2005)

Merci installé et thème Milk 3.1 passent nickels juste une petite modif à apporter au niveau de la barre autour de spotlight et ce serait parfait. Max si t'as le temps...


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

Il va modifier en premier Aluminium Alloy, aprés il a mis un sondage sur son site, allors il faut voter Milk


----------



## Xman (2 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, et en attendant, j'aime bien le look du skin de base. La barre de menus est très jolie. :love:
> La seule chose que j'aime moins ce sont les fenêtres métalliques.



Pour moi qui suis encore sous-Tigerisé,    une copie d'écran just pout voir


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il va modifier en premier Aluminium Alloy, aprés il a mis un sondage sur son site, allors il faut voter Milk



Quoi même pas Milk en premier et pas le blue   

Je croyais que c'était son "best seller" :mouais: 

Je m'empresse aller voter... :love:


----------



## Xman (2 Mai 2005)

Et.... toujours avec la vieille "Panther"

Thème : Milk Orange ....on ne voit que Milk


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Mai 2005)

vi m'enfin elle est pas si nule que ça cette vieille Panthère...


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Mai 2005)

Rien de spécial ici mais c'est histoire de montrer ce que donne milk sous tiger avec le nouveau shapeshifter.
en plus ça m'a fait utiliser le génial widget de transmit tout animé   

Bon en Clean  et en   Dirty, avec Adium... 


Voilou...


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de spécial ici mais c'est histoire de montrer ce que donne milk sous tiger avec le nouveau shapeshifter.
> en plus ça m'a fait utiliser le génial widget de transmit tout animé
> 
> Bon en Clean  et en   Dirty, avec Adium...
> ...





Heu, y a comme un problème ! 

*Forbidden*

  You don't have permission to access /~desk2tiger.png on this server

[Edith]
A moins d'enregistrer sur son bureau...
[/Edith]


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Heu, y a comme un problème !
> 
> *Forbidden*
> 
> ...




Vi mon lien était mauvais, je l'ai edité, la fatigue sans doute, bonne nuit va :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Vi mon lien était mauvais, je l'ai edité, la fatigue sans doute, bonne nuit va :rateau:




Vi, c'est mieux comme ça !  

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Tangi (3 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de spécial ici mais c'est histoire de montrer ce que donne milk sous tiger avec le nouveau shapeshifter.
> en plus ça m'a fait utiliser le génial widget de transmit tout animé
> 
> Bon en Clean  et en   Dirty, avec Adium...
> ...


J'adore tes icones :love:... Ils font tous partie d'un set unique ??? Pourrais-tu me donner un lien où le nom du set si possible ???

Je te remercie vraiment d'avance...

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

voila mon premier desk sous Tiger.....
hormis spolight (c'est d'ailleurs le thème que j'utilise...) et la disparition de newsfire (grâce a safari et omniweb) remplacé dans mon dock par dashboard....les différences sont minces.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Joli et simple, j'aime


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Joli et simple, j'aime



merci, 

ta punition: boulage...


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'adore tes icones :love:... Ils font tous partie d'un set unique ??? Pourrais-tu me donner un lien où le nom du set si possible ???
> 
> Je te remercie vraiment d'avance...
> 
> ...



Content que ça te plaises : c'est Eternal Blue, je sais plus où je l'avais trouvé et en recherchant je trouve toujours plus mais j'ai zippé mon dossier d'icônes et le met sur mon ftp pour un moment

*ICI*


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2005)

Mon desk actuel : aucune custo si ce n'est le wall piqué à Tangi.  :love:


----------



## Tangi (3 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Content que ça te plaises : c'est Eternal Blue, je sais plus où je l'avais trouvé et en recherchant je trouve toujours plus mais j'ai zippé mon dossier d'icônes et le met sur mon ftp pour un moment
> 
> *ICI*


Le lien n'est pas valide ...



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk actuel : aucune custo si ce n'est le wall piqué à Tangi.  :love:


C'est bizarre mais ça me plaît beaucoup ...


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Mai 2005)

Corrigé


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre mais ça me plaît beaucoup ...


moi aussi :love:
faut dire, ce wall va nickel avec le thème de la barre de menus de Tiger


----------



## goonie (3 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk actuel : aucune custo si ce n'est le wall piqué à Tangi.  :love:


Très joli, j'aime beaucoup le bleu   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Manque plus qu'à dématillizer le finder , très joli.


----------



## toitoine33 (3 Mai 2005)

bonsoir,

je viens de faire l'update d'adium pour la version 0.8 et du coup j'ai perdu toute mes preferences... Too bad.

j'avais précédement un theme pour mes messages ou il apparaissait en haut de la fenetre (en gros) la photo de mon contact ainsi que la mienne.

je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce theme.... si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider... 

par avance merci


----------



## BBird (3 Mai 2005)

Va sur :
>> http://www.adiumxtras.com/
tu y trouveras surement le theme que tu cherches, et bien d'autres


----------



## AuGie (3 Mai 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2005)

Mon premier en utilisant Aqua...
Wallpaper de l'incontournable Hermik.


----------



## Xman (3 Mai 2005)

Celui de ce soir, avec un set d'icones DD que je viens de trouver....sinon, pas de changement :
Milk 3.1 Orange
..... et Panther....   merci sokh1985


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Je suis repassé sur mon DT habituel et le plus agréable, mais je ne l'avais jamais montré


----------



## Xman (4 Mai 2005)

Tu devais vouloir le garder rien que pour toi...


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi c'est laid


----------



## bioscoop (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## Xman (4 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est laid



Mais non, au contraire, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Joli desk bioscoop, tu commences à avoir de sérieuses aptitudes sur Mac


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Vivement Silk pour Tiger, je veux mon HandelLight :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Et TransparentDock aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et TransparentDock aussi



tu n'as pas vu mon dock....., il est transparent, cleardock le fait tres bien.....  
il necessite APE manager, mais ici, tout le monde l'utilise....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

C'est pas pour ça, car je sais que cleardock a été updater mais c'est pour virer l'icone finder du dock changer la police du tab, etc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour ça, car je sais que cleardock a été updater mais c'est pour virer l'icone finder du dock changer la police du tab, etc...



ok.........changer la police d'ou.....?


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2005)

Dis-moi, Cor, je n'arrive à faire Silk recconnaître les nouvelles polices que j'installe !
J'ai essayé la méthode que tu avais donnée d'installer les police manuellement et non par l'intermédiaire du livre des police et ça ne change rien... 
Tu n'aurais pas une idée ?


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Tu es toujours sur Panther ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Stook : Pomme + Tab
Je n'ai aucune idée concernant Silk sauf peut-être de le réinstaller si tu es bien sûr sur Panther.


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2005)

Oui, je suis toujours sur Panther ! 
Oui, j'ai pensé à réinstaller Silk pour qu'il prenne en compte les nouvelles polices, mais ça craint quand même un peu si c'est la seule solution !.... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Il se réinstalle facilement et se réinstalle aussi facilement.


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Ca sera un des defauts corrigés dans le version Tiger. Par contre, on ne sait pas quand   ( J'ai ecrit à Unsanity et ca sera fait quand ca sera fait on m'a dit )


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il se réinstalle facilement et se réinstalle aussi facilement.





Ben oui mais ça fait pas sérieux quand même !  




			
				AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera un des defauts corrigés dans le version Tiger. Par contre, on ne sait pas quand   ( J'ai ecrit à Unsanity et ca sera fait quand ca sera fait on m'a dit )




Ben déjà, t'as de la chance qu'ils te répondent ! :rateau:
J'ai jamais reçu de réponses aux mails que j'ai pu leur envoyer !


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2005)

En fait, ça ne marche pas si on réinstalle...
Mais en virant les prefs !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Mai 2005)

Petite question. Pour Ultraman en particulier.
J'adore tes petits coeurs pour status icônes d'Adium.
J'ai voulu les installer sur la nouvelle version 0.80.
Et là, Adium a déconné. J'ai galéré. Il a fallu que je remette un autre set.
La custo d'Adium a pas mal changé apparemment.
Comment faire pour utiliser ces petits coeurs comme avant?


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2005)

Je ne suis pas Ultraman mais je peux peut etre repondre à ta question : sous Adium > Préférecences > Apparence tu as "icones de status" et là tu choisis les petits coeurs (plutot des bulles si c'est bien ca que tu veux, je n'en suis pas sûr). Voilà, si ce n'est pas ça que tu cherchais, je suis désolée, Ultraman te répondra surement.

Bonne journée

MamaCass

Au fait : ADIUM C'EST DE LA BALLE IN FRENCH !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mai 2005)

Premier desk sur tiger juste après installation

version super-dirty lol


----------



## Xman (5 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Premier desk sur tiger juste après installation
> 
> version super-dirty lol
> 
> tu es sûr qu'il ne manque pas quelque chose ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben nan  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Wall : Photos de Patrick Demarchelier 
Icons : Eternal Blue 


Vous en pensez quoi ? 


http://img20.echo.cx/my.php?image=image19zq.png


----------



## kitetrip (5 Mai 2005)

J'aime bien ton fond d'écran


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci mais comment faites vous pour " presenter " l'image comme Ultraman ou Augie le font ?


----------



## Xman (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Photos de Patrick Demarchelier
> Icons : Eternal Blue
> 
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?



Ah non alors ! Déja qu'avec une seule photo c'est dûr, alors avec 6


----------



## Tangi (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Photos de Patrick Demarchelier
> Icons : Eternal Blue
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on en pense, la fille est splendide :love: :love: :love: :love:... On ne peut qu'aimer ...

...


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Moi je parlais du photographe , j'adore son travail enfin la fille j'en ferai bien mon quartre heure  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Tangi (5 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Premier desk sur tiger juste après installation
> 
> version super-dirty lol


Ah c'est chouette Tiger :love:... Mais avec tout ce bordel j'ai une sacrée envie d'iMac G5 20", histoire d'avoir de la place pour fourrer tout ça sur l'écran, et puis les iMac G5 viennent d'être révisés alors... Faut que je supplie mon portefeuille ...

Dis moi *DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD*, t'as plein de choses dans ta barre de menus, Sticky Windows, Adium, Menumeters, peut être même Butler, mais pour ce qui est du casque et de tous les autres tu pourrais me dire ce que c'est exactement....

Je suis un fan des barres de menus bien chargées ...

Je te remercie d'avance ...


----------



## Xman (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais comment faites vous pour " presenter " l'image comme Ultraman ou Augie le font ?



Avec 
SnapShooter


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ah non alors ! Déja qu'avec une seule photo c'est dûr, alors avec 6



Dur hmmm ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Mai 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas Ultraman mais je peux peut etre repondre à ta question : sous Adium > Préférecences > Apparence tu as "icones de status" et là tu choisis les petits coeurs (plutot des bulles si c'est bien ca que tu veux, je n'en suis pas sûr). Voilà, si ce n'est pas ça que tu cherchais, je suis désolée, Ultraman te répondra surement.
> 
> Bonne journée
> 
> ...



En fait, avant, il fallait remplacer le dossier après un éventuel backup de l'original. Là, nickel.
Mais aujourd'hui, c'est devenu un exécutable. Et va savoir pourquoi, après l'avoir exécuté, Adium a pris un coup de chaud 
Et dans les préférences, il y avait juste "Gems", sans l'aperçu des icônes :/

Puis, c'est bien joli la 0.80, mais ça merde encore plus qu'avant niveau custo. Par contre, plus stable  en messenger


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci monsieur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est chouette Tiger :love:... Mais avec tout ce bordel j'ai une sacrée envie d'iMac G5 20", histoire d'avoir de la place pour fourrer tout ça sur l'écran, et puis les iMac G5 viennent d'être révisés alors... Faut que je supplie mon portefeuille ...
> 
> Dis moi *DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD*, t'as plein de choses dans ta barre de menus, Sticky Windows, Adium, Menumeters, peut être même Butler, mais pour ce qui est du casque et de tous les autres tu pourrais me dire ce que c'est exactement....
> 
> ...



Bah il y a adium stickywindow growltunes deskshade growl menumeters volumemanager winswitch quicksilver et menucalendarclock


----------



## Xman (5 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Dur hmmm ?



Ben ouai, dur de chez d.. et alors !!! 
   comme quoi...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Photos de Patrick Demarchelier
> Icons : Eternal Blue
> 
> 
> ...


 A POIL


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Dans les 6 prochaines vignettes ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Prochain wall ce soir


----------



## ultra' (5 Mai 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Petite question. Pour Ultraman en particulier.
> J'adore tes petits coeurs pour status icônes d'Adium.
> J'ai voulu les installer sur la nouvelle version 0.80.
> Et là, Adium a déconné. J'ai galéré. Il a fallu que je remette un autre set.
> ...



Je suis pas encore passé sour la 0.8 mais j'ai vu ça effectivement sous la beta lorsque je l'ai testé.
J'essaierai de mettre ce pack à jour lorsque je testerai la 0.8 et j'en profiterai pour rajouter ceux que j'utilise depuis un petit bout de temps sur mes desks.

Petit desk, rien d'exceptionnel, j'aimais bien la photo et j'ai voulu faire un wall+desk avec.






Pour les previews, il y a snapshooter ou bien 2 previews en .PSD dispos sur mon site (une perso et celle de Xiap Group)


----------



## Tangi (5 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bah il y a adium stickywindow growltunes deskshade growl menumeters volumemanager winswitch quicksilver et menucalendarclock


Merci ...

...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas encore passé sour la 0.8 mais j'ai vu ça effectivement sous la beta lorsque je l'ai testé.
> J'essaierai de mettre ce pack à jour lorsque je testerai la 0.8 et j'en profiterai pour rajouter ceux que j'utilise depuis un petit bout de temps sur mes desks.



C'est un très bon cru. Mais il persiste quelques défauts. Par exemple, les fonts de mon contact s'affichent autrement qu'avec la font choisie. Pourtant, rien ne cloche normalement daqns mes règlages 

Pour ton pack, je suis impatient. Merci


----------



## goonie (5 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas encore passé sour la 0.8 mais j'ai vu ça effectivement sous la beta lorsque je l'ai testé.
> J'essaierai de mettre ce pack à jour lorsque je testerai la 0.8 et j'en profiterai pour rajouter ceux que j'utilise depuis un petit bout de temps sur mes desks.
> 
> Petit desk, rien d'exceptionnel, j'aimais bien la photo et j'ai voulu faire un wall+desk avec.
> ...


Splendide


----------



## goonie (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais comment faites vous pour " presenter " l'image comme Ultraman ou Augie le font ?


Bonjour,
à l'aide de photoshop, via un modéle fourni par Ultraman


----------



## Macounette (5 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je suis repassé sur mon DT habituel et le plus agréable, mais je ne l'avais jamais montré


Bravo AuGie, c'est superbe, comme d'hab.  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>



T'as pas oublié le liens ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Là

http://img218.echo.cx/my.php?image=image18xs.png


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Bien sympathoche


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Photos de Patrick Demarchelier
> Icons : Eternal Blue
> 
> 
> ...



J'en pense que la fille est superbe (qui est-ce ?) et que quelqu'un qui écoute Fats Waller ne peut être complètement mauvais


----------



## Kid_Paddle (5 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je suis repassé sur mon DT habituel et le plus agréable, mais je ne l'avais jamais montré


superbe 
un lien pour le wall ?
et c'est quoi les icones ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que la fille est superbe (qui est-ce ?) et que quelqu'un qui écoute Fats Waller ne peut être complètement mauvais




Merci   , c Gisele Bundchen


----------



## bioscoop (6 Mai 2005)




----------



## Paradise (6 Mai 2005)

bravo ce desk est superbe ... peitie pensé pour toi serge


----------



## AuGie (6 Mai 2005)

Kid_Paddle a dit:
			
		

> superbe
> un lien pour le wall ?
> et c'est quoi les icones ?


Les icones sont les Minium° et les Idrive, le wall et par là


----------



## superyoyo (6 Mai 2005)

edité car erreur


----------



## Xman (6 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Les icones sont les Minium° et les Idrive, le wall et par là



Merci pour wall AuGie


----------



## superyoyo (6 Mai 2005)

Voilà c'est mon premier post dans ce beau topic qu'est desktop mac os X.


----------



## cedcrow (6 Mai 2005)

moi aussi voici mon premier desk en version finale après quelques tentatives:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Très bonnes aptitudes artistiques pour un premier shot, bravo !


----------



## goonie (6 Mai 2005)




----------



## ozark (6 Mai 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

>




hello goonie, 

bravo pour le desk 

dis-moi la vignette est faite avec snapshooter et le texte dans la vignette tu l'insères via snapshooter ??? ...  je dois être aveugle je vois pas comment on fait ?  :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (6 Mai 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> hello goonie,
> 
> bravo pour le desk
> 
> dis-moi la vignette est faite avec snapshooter et le texte dans la vignette tu l'insères via snapshooter ??? ...  je dois être aveugle je vois pas comment on fait ?  :rateau:



Non, en fait ça vient de là Ozark : http://djlyzombie.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2005/02/13/63-albook-et-autres-news


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Voici mon mien...:rateau:


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

Et mon mien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

je veux pas perturber votre couple mais je prefere celui de malow.....


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas perturber votre couple mais je prefere celui de malow.....



je suis pas jaloux... (salaud)


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas perturber votre couple mais je prefere celui de malow.....



Merci Stook... :love:


----------



## Gregg (7 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi je preferes celui de Malow mais un peu trop vert a mon gout


----------



## goonie (7 Mai 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> hello goonie,
> 
> bravo pour le desk
> 
> dis-moi la vignette est faite avec snapshooter et le texte dans la vignette tu l'insères via snapshooter ??? ...  je dois être aveugle je vois pas comment on fait ?  :rateau:


Bonjour,
Merci  
La vignette est en fait un calque (je n'ai trouvé que ce nom pour la désigner ) Photoshop mis à disposition par Ultraman    
Ensuite, toujours dans photoshop, je copie une partie de mon desk que je colle dans la partie transparence de la vignette.
Pour le texte, idem, on sélection le calque du texte.
  :rose: Je ne sais pas si je me suis fait comprendre !(Je commence tout juste à utiliser)
Je n'avais pas vu que Ultraman avait déjà répondu  :rose:  Milles excuses


----------



## ultra' (7 Mai 2005)




----------



## AuGie (7 Mai 2005)

Premier Theme pour Tiger and Shapshifter 2.1    

http://www.maxthemes.com/


----------



## kitetrip (7 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon mien...:rateau:



Superbe fond d'écran :love: 

Où l'as-tu trouvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Joli desk Augie, les updates pour tiger commencent à tomber.


----------



## AuGie (7 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Joli desk Augie, les updates pour tiger commencent à tomber.



Merci   Oui et Max est toujours là


----------



## kathy h (8 Mai 2005)

Bonne nouvelle "Path finder"  est compatible tiger ( je suis encore sous panther mais plus pour longtemps ) mais j'adore ce finder, mieux que celui d'apple.


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



superbe  :love: 
j'adore le wall ...  :love:


----------



## Xman (8 Mai 2005)

ça faisait longtemps...  

Merci Ultraman
Merci Rimshot


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2005)

mon mien  :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2005)

Bravo, vos desks sont superbes :love:
Pour ma part j'en reste au bleu d'origine de Tiger, pas trop envie de changer pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

Sympa ton  desk ça faisait longtemps maiwen


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2005)

Ben voui j'étais en vacances (chut)


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2005)

coucou a tous et a toute petite question???  sur tiger mon candy bar n est pas compatible...
vous auriez pas un logiciel gratuit pour changer les icones???


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

il a ete mis a jour.....candybar 2.5 




en gratuit, il y a bien finderIcon CM mais il pose des problemes depuis Tiger....
sinon, pomme + I et copier/coller.......

ps: reste aussi shapeshifter mais il est payant aussi....


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2005)

ouai mais bon c est chiant pomme+i il faut le faire a chaque icone bref a part candy bar c est mort
merci et bon tiger a tous...


----------



## bibyfok (9 Mai 2005)

petite contribution rapide...

Dirty - Clean


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Silk et Transparent Dock vont sortir très prochainement pour info


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2005)

voila mon petit desk mon premier sous tiger...
[email="%5BURL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img22.echo.cx/img22/6223/image10ym.th.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D"][URL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png]
	
[/email]
[/url]


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2005)

j'aime bien  , on peut avoir un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> voila mon petit desk mon premier sous tiger...
> [email="%5BURL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img22.echo.cx/img22/6223/image10ym.th.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D"][URL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png]
> 
> [/email]
> [/url]


 Rrrrhaaaa le vector art :love:
Sobre et classe


----------



## Xman (9 Mai 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


 Il serait temps que tu check tes mails là   

Belles icônes sinon


----------



## ultra' (10 Mai 2005)

Hello Xman,

bien le screenshot   (La position des icones sur le bureau me surprend un peu tout de même).

Je voulais savoir pourquoi tes screenshots étaient pixellisés, c'est un peu dommage, c'est une option dans snapshooter que tu n'as pas modifiée ?


----------



## Xman (10 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Hello Xman,
> 
> bien le screenshot   (La position des icones sur le bureau me surprend un peu tout de même).
> 
> Je voulais savoir pourquoi tes screenshots étaient pixellisés, c'est un peu dommage, c'est une option dans snapshooter que tu n'as pas modifiée ?



Merci, 

ok pour les icones, mais je voulais qu'ils resortent d'avantage....
Concernant l'option de snapshooter, effectivement je ne connaisais pas cette option, je vérifirai ce soir .


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Mai 2005)

Bon ça fait une eternité que je n'ai pas posté mais la sortie de star wars me l'impose !
Encore Bravo à tous pour vos desks


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça fait une eternité que je n'ai pas posté mais la sortie de star wars me l'impose !
> Encore Bravo à tous pour vos desks


 Ah c'est sympa les icônes comme ça dans le dock, première fois que je vois ça 

Ca fait très "rangé" (ça j'aime  ) mais c'est aussi très "noir" (ça j'aime moins  )

A+


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour Tybalt02,
Peux-tu me dire où je peux trouver le set d'icones que tu as utilisé dans ton dock pour tes applications ?

Merci
MamaCass


----------



## Tangi (10 Mai 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> voila mon petit desk mon premier sous tiger...
> [email="%5BURL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img22.echo.cx/img22/6223/image10ym.th.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D"][URL=http://img22.echo.cx/my.php?image=image10ym.png]
> 
> [/email]
> [/url]


Tient ça me rappelle un vieux desk, un classique ...

Maiwen j'adore tes icones ...


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen j'adore tes icones ...


 étonnant    (sur le bleu ça ressort mieux   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tybalt02,
> Peux-tu me dire où je peux trouver le set d'icones que tu as utilisé dans ton dock pour tes applications ?
> 
> Merci
> MamaCass



interfacelift......


ici 
ici 
et encore ici 

voila tu les as toutes.....


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup Stook !
Un petit coup de boule et un !

MamaCass


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien  , on peut avoir un lien pour le wall ?



http://rasmusandersson.se/rp14/wallpapa.xhtml


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Mai 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tybalt02,
> Peux-tu me dire où je peux trouver le set d'icones que tu as utilisé dans ton dock pour tes applications ?
> 
> Merci
> MamaCass




Avec plaisir.Je les ai trouvé Ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mai 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir.Je les ai trouvé Ici



grillé et depuis longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça fait une eternité que je n'ai pas posté mais la sortie de star wars me l'impose !
> Encore Bravo à tous pour vos desks



Ce qui serait encore plus joli ce serait de rendre le dock transparent pour donner un aspect d'unité avec le fond d'écran


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait encore plus joli ce serait de rendre le dock transparent pour donner un aspect d'unité avec le fond d'écran


 toutafait d'accord, avec le fond noir ca ferait super  

et hop:


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

Macinside le dragueur fou


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Mai 2005)

Edit : oups, merci de ne pas considérer ce message...


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

j'aurai du cacher son nom, tout ce qu'on voit c'est lui alors que mon desk il est tout beau :'(


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> grillé et depuis longtemps...



j aurai ma revanche  



Pour ce qui est du fond transparent pour le dock ca arrive


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

C'est bien mieux maintenant utilise un thème noir peut-être si tu aimes, etc ...


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Mai 2005)

Merci, malheureusement aucun theme noir compatible tiger pour l'instant. Bientot j'espere ( au moins avant qu anakin ne se mue en darth vador : je veux etre à l'heure pour le rdv !)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Ils sont tous compatibles  juste l'icone spotlight qui ne change pas.


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Macinside le dragueur fou




oui et alors ?


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous compatibles  juste l'icone spotlight qui ne change pas.




malheureusement pas chez moi : la barre des taches reste celle d'origine quand elle entoure les icones qui se trouvent a cote de celle de spotlight. En gros, j'ai une barre des taches noire dans sa majorité et blanche autour de certaines icones


----------



## maiwen (10 Mai 2005)

moi pareil la barre avec le thème changé va juska l'heure et là ca redevient le thème original ... super esthétique  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (10 Mai 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement pas chez moi : la barre des taches reste celle d'origine quand elle entoure les icones qui se trouvent a cote de celle de spotlight. En gros, j'ai une barre des taches noire dans sa majorité et blanche autour de certaines icones


Pareil pour moi... c'est d'ailleurs très bien visible lorsqu'on choisit "Preview" dans Shapeshifter. C'est pour cela que j'attends l'arrivée de Milk version Tiger pour me remettre à skinner mon Mac. Pour l'instant le bleu d'origine de Tiger me convient très bien


----------



## ultra' (11 Mai 2005)

Heureux possesseur d'un iPod depuis 2 semaines, j'en ai profité pour faire un wall et un desk autour


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi... c'est d'ailleurs très bien visible lorsqu'on choisit "Preview" dans Shapeshifter. C'est pour cela que j'attends l'arrivée de Milk version Tiger pour me remettre à skinner mon Mac. Pour l'instant le bleu d'origine de Tiger me convient très bien



Ca me faisait ça aussi mais en redémarrant c'est nickel. Z'avez qu'a voir mon desk un peu plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Sublime wallpaper ultra


----------



## claudde (11 Mai 2005)

ouaaaaahhh, superbe : http://www.wlodarski.org/screens/pervert.jpg

félicitations à l'auteur


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (11 Mai 2005)

Oui, c'est très joli. Mais très trompe l'oeil également 
En regardant les autres deks du monsieur, on peut voir qu'il est sous Windows :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (11 Mai 2005)

claudde a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaaahhh, superbe : http://www.wlodarski.org/screens/pervert.jpg
> 
> félicitations à l'auteur



C'est Eismann, le gagnant du concours de ce mois ci sur la frenchtouch, et c'est un windows...mais il fait de très jolis desks.

Merci Cor pour le commentaire, je me suis bien amusé à le faire ce wall, je l'ai releasé en 5 couleurs sur mon site même si je suis sûr que ça intéresse personne à part moi


----------



## macsauce (11 Mai 2005)

Salut a tous...

Quelqu'un a expliqué parmi ces 130 pages (et j'avoue j'ai pas le courage de me les taper...j'ai commencé, pis abandonné...  ) comment on pouvait via le Terminal changer le nom en dessous des icones, pour ne plus avoir "...Go disponibles" sur mes disques durs..?!!
allez, siouplait, quoi, une p'tite redite...   ou juste le lien, en cas de flemme aigue... 

merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

voilà pour moi







Clean | Dashboard | Dirty​


----------



## ultra' (11 Mai 2005)

DIRTY VERSION

Le thème a été changé en PM2K5 grâce à shapeshifter
La police a été modifiée en Eurostile à Silk, je l'ai également modifiée dans adium...


L'oeuvre originale d'où est issu le wallpaper vient de Deviantart, 2 heures de travail afin de modifier l'image, j'ai bien sûr prévenu l'auteur que je modifiais une de ses oeuvres même si je compte pas le distribuer.

Les icônes ont été remplacés avec Pixadex et Candybar
-Les icônes sur le bureau+l'icône du finder+itunes+les dossiers dans le finder sont de Cyril Seillet
-L'icône de la souris+le clavier sont de Gfx4more
-L'icône du camion+le dossier sur le bureau sont d'iconbase
-La poubelle vient d'EnhancedLabs

Adium :
Icones de statut ultradium par moi
Style de message Fiat
Les smileys sont de D.Lanham
L'invité adium est Makki, merci beaucoup

Skin synergy par moi

Konfabulator :
Widget sputnik modifié avec un bord blanc
widget itunes display modifiée également

L'opacité du dock a été changée grâce à Transparent Dock
La fenêtre qui affiche un lien vers mon site web est Quicksilver


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2005)

Voici la manip mais elle ne se fait pas dans le terminal :

Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications... 

 PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."

Voila voila
MamaCass


----------



## Xman (11 Mai 2005)

Magnifique desk, ultraman et merci pour les détails


----------



## Tangi (11 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique desk, ultraman et merci pour les détails


Ouais splendide desk, et merci pour les infos, j'y jeterai un ½il plus précisément demain...

Magnifique en tout cas ...

...


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voilà pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Vachement sympa. Tu aurais un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## bioscoop (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

bioscoop et ultra ... c'est super beau  :love:  :love: 

(un peu plus et je resterai fixée dessus  :rateau: )


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Mai 2005)

Vi moi j'ai juste une question : est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre définitivement une icône de son choix pour Adium EN DEHORS de celles de leurs site (genre des icônes normales quoi :rateau: )


----------



## docloulou (12 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voilà pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dis moi comment tu fais pour avoir tes applis en onglets en bas de l'écran? c'est une modification de theme?

En tout cas les qq wall que j'ai vus sont top !!!!!! 


j aurais bien glissé le mien mais suis naz en java script


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Mai 2005)

Vi moi j'ai juste une question : est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre définitivement une icône de son choix pour Adium EN DEHORS de celles de leurs site (genre des icônes normales quoi :rateau: )


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Mai 2005)

docloulou a dit:
			
		

> dis moi comment tu fais pour avoir tes applis en onglets en bas de l'écran? c'est une modification de theme?
> 
> En tout cas les qq wall que j'ai vus sont top !!!!!!
> 
> ...



C'est un logiciel spécial : 
Sticky Windows


----------



## docloulou (12 Mai 2005)

Merci   a tous les créateurs


Nonobstant ceci (   comment ke je parle ) les modifications de theme nécessite forcément shapeshifter ou une autre app payante???


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Vi moi j'ai juste une question : est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre définitivement une icône de son choix pour Adium EN DEHORS de celles de leurs site (genre des icônes normales quoi :rateau: )



Si tu essaies avec CandyBar par exemple, Adium la changera automatiquement pour une icône de ses propres resources. Pour y remédier, il suffit d'aller dans le paquet d'Adium D) puis dans Resources et Dock Icons. Là, tu supprimes le contenu.

Du moins, c'est comme ça que j'ai palié au problème. Et vu que tout se remet en place à chaque  mise à jour ou (ré)installation...


----------



## macsauce (12 Mai 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Voici la manip mais elle ne se fait pas dans le terminal :
> 
> Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...
> 
> ...



 merci bcp MamaCass....bigup!!


----------



## docloulou (12 Mai 2005)

c'est decidé je vais me payer shapeshifter. Ca ne m'empeche pas de profiter du trial..... :rateau: 

Cependant, je me demande toujours comment changer la typo ..... fo passer par une modif de theme?


----------



## docloulou (12 Mai 2005)

J'ai une autre question, décidément.... 

J'ai beau télécharger des sets d'icones, pas moyen de les installer en passant par shapeshifter. suis obligé de passer par candybar. Comment faire?

Et vraiment bioscoop tes desk sont top, mais c'est intentionnel de pas pouvoir les charger ? Ou je suis vraiment une pine d'huitre? ( quelle perche, suis sur que quelques uns vont la saisir au vol mdr)


----------



## CrashRay (12 Mai 2005)

Petites questions : 
- est ce que startupSound.prefPane est compatible tiger ?
- est ce qu'il est possible de faire apparaitre des widgets de dashboard en permanence sur le bureau ?( à la manière de konfabulator )
- shapeshifter est compatible Tiger ?

Merci et dsl si ça a déjà été posé mais je ne trouve pas de réponse.


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

startupsound et shapeshifter (v. 2.1) sont compatibles tiger, et pour ce qui est des widgets je crois pas que ce soit possible


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Mai 2005)

docloulou a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, je me demande toujours comment changer la typo ..... fo passer par une modif de theme?



Tu parles de la police des menus? C'est un autre shareware développé par Unsanity, également créateur de Shapeshifter. Son nom est Silk.

Pour les sets d'icônes, ce sont des iContainer CandyBar. Rare sont ceux qui marchent avec Shapeshifter. Beaucoup sont compatibles Pixadex (autre Shareware très sympa. Le iPhoto des icônes). C'est Iconfactory que le publie, tout comme CandyBar.
Toutefois, j'avoue que j'ai un léger doute sur les compatibilités. Normalement, les CandyBar sont rouges. Les Pixadex bleus. De même pour Shapeshifter me semble-t-il.


----------



## docloulou (12 Mai 2005)

Merci de ta prompte réponse,

en surfant un peu j'en ai découvert un autre mais je le trouve moyen : Tinkertool . j'ai merdouillé une demie heure et j'i laché l'affaire. 

Vais aller essayer silk , dès fois que ce serait mieux  


En tout cas shapeshifter, ca bute   , mais ce manque de compatibilité est dommage   

Voili voilou


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Mai 2005)

Il me semble que Tinkertool ne modifie pas la typo au niveau des menus. De toute façon, à mes yeux, c'est une usine à gaz. Je lui préfère Silk, qui propose de très bonne options sur ce qu'on lui demande: la modif' des typos 

Certes, il faudra mettre la main au porte-feuilles 

Concernant la compatibilité, je trouve ça très dommage également. Surtout pour CandyBar et Pixadex qui viennent du même groupe de devs. Ce forcing à la conso...


----------



## Tangi (12 Mai 2005)

Est-ce que ceux qui utilisent Silk pourraient m'indiquer des sites où on peut télécharger des polices gratuitement... Enfin la question c'est où vous les télécharger vous, parce que des sites de téléchargement gratuit j'en trouve sur Google, mais vous, où vous les chopez ????

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> startupsound et shapeshifter (v. 2.1) sont compatibles tiger, et pour ce qui est des widgets je crois pas que ce soit possible



Erreur c'est possible il faut maintenir le clique pendant que t'appuies sur la touche dashboard F12


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

je comprend pas bien comment  :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas bien comment  :rose:



il suffit de cliquer sur le widget de ton choix dans la bar des widget et tout en restant cliquer et le deplacant tu appuies sur la touche dashboard.


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

Wow c'est fou, je savais pas du tout qu'on pouvait faire ça (j'ai pas du lire tout ce qu'il fallait attentivement ) ... merci beaucoup


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Mai 2005)

Oui mais le widget devient inactif non?
Sinon lepseudoquetutentapes, merci je vais essayer ta méthode


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le widget devient inactif non?
> Sinon lepseudoquetutentapes, merci je vais essayer ta méthode



Il ne devient pas inactif etant donné que l'horloge marche


----------



## Gregg (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

tu n'as pas mis le lien vers ton wall mais vers le site


----------



## Gregg (12 Mai 2005)

Heu ...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ceux qui utilisent Silk pourraient m'indiquer des sites où on peut télécharger des polices gratuitement... Enfin la question c'est où vous les télécharger vous, parce que des sites de téléchargement gratuit j'en trouve sur Google, mais vous, où vous les chopez ????
> 
> Merci d'avance ...



Pour ma part, je puise sur DaFont


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

moi j'aurai dit : 





 petite aide a Gregg


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mai 2005)

macsauce a dit:
			
		

> merci bcp MamaCass....bigup!!




Petit probleme ...

Je suis sous Tiger et je ne trouve pas les lignes SB1 et SB2, enfin si mais il n'y a pas de "disponibles" aprés ! 

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

je ne les ai pas trouvées non plus et j'ai changé que celle que j'avais trouvée et ça a marché


----------



## Xman (12 Mai 2005)

B A BA ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> B A BA ...


 Très classe et sobre, j'aime bien 
Seule l'icône de "Fourre tout" me déplaît... 

Un lien pour le wall ptêtre? :rose:


----------



## Xman (12 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Très classe et sobre, j'aime bien
> Seule l'icône de "Fourre tout" me déplaît...
> 
> Un lien pour le wall ptêtre? :rose:



 :rose:  il s'appelle "pi", mais,...j'retrouve pas l'auteur car j'ai eu un clash sur une màj de sécurité   (ça arrive) et j'ai perdu tous mes bookmarks


----------



## ultra' (12 Mai 2005)

Oui, il est splendide ce wall, il est de Seph, dispo ici http://seph.ws/portfolio/gd_pi.htm

Kamino V2 vient de sortir pour mac, thème complet et vraiment fignolé,, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire un desk, si je change le thème, je me sens obligé de tout modifier


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est splendide ce wall, il est de Seph, dispo ici http://seph.ws/portfolio/gd_pi.htm
> 
> Kamino V2 vient de sortir pour mac, thème complet et vraiment fignolé,, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire un desk, si je change le thème, je me sens obligé de tout modifier


 Merci bcp pour le lien, j'ai de la chance sur c'coup là  
Au fait, très sympa la photo


----------



## Tangi (12 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est splendide ce wall, il est de Seph, dispo ici http://seph.ws/portfolio/gd_pi.htm
> 
> Kamino V2 vient de sortir pour mac, thème complet et vraiment fignolé,, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire un desk, si je change le thème, je me sens obligé de tout modifier


C'est tout bonnement magnifique ...

Bravo ...



			
				lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je puise sur DaFont


Merci pour l'info, j'irai y jeter un coup d'½il ...

...


----------



## AuGie (13 Mai 2005)

Avec le nouveau PM2K5 V 1.1


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Joli mon ami


----------



## Tangi (13 Mai 2005)

Depuis le temps que je n'avais pas changé...





...

P.S. En attendant l'iMac G5 et son magnifique écran 20" :love:...


----------



## docloulou (13 Mai 2005)

voila mon mien..... j'espere que ca va marcher parce que je me galere depuis une demie heure avec imageshack

/Users/louismeignie/Desktop/Mon desktop 12:05:05.jpg


merde, a marche pas : comment que je fais pliz les gens ???? 

NB: vous pouvez me traiter de pine d'huitre


----------



## Tangi (13 Mai 2005)

docloulou a dit:
			
		

> voila mon mien..... j'espere que ca va marcher parce que je me galere depuis une demie heure avec imageshack
> 
> /Users/louismeignie/Desktop/Mon desktop 12:05:05.jpg
> 
> ...


Salut et bienvenue sur MacGénération pine d'huitre ... Non je déconne évidemment ... Le plus simple si tu n'as pas de page perso, c'est de joindre un fichier à ton message. Quand tu rédiges un message, en bas tu as des options supplémentaires, parmi ces options figurent celle qui te permet de joindre un fichier (rubrique "Fichier attaché")... Ce fichier ne doit pas excéder une certaine taille, bien entendu... Il te suffit de suivre les instructions, et de sélectionner le fichier de ta capture d'écran situé sur ton disque dur... Tu ne verras apparaitre l'image qu'après avoir posté ton message, en prévisualisant ton message tu ne verras pas apparaître ton image...

Le plus esthètique, c'est quand même de poster ton image issue d'une page web perso... Sur le site de Yahoo ! Canada, tu peux créer une page perso très facilement et gratuitement : ici...

...

:sleep:...


----------



## docloulou (13 Mai 2005)

ben en tentant de le joindre je me suis mangé un message d'erreur: la photo est trop grosse (1,17 Mo) . En meme temps, je vois mal comment une foto peu etre plus legere que ca ..... dois surement y'avoir moyen mais la suis persu ( encore une fois diront les mauvaises langues, ts ts ts )



Bon je re-tenterai demain 


En attendant et pour citer deux de mes idoles:

"- qu'est-ce qu'on fais demain, cortex?
- on fais comme tous les jours, minus: on va conquérir le monde "

BN a tous


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2005)

Une variation du précédent avec le thème proLCD Black....


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2005)

docloulou a dit:
			
		

> voila mon mien..... j'espere que ca va marcher parce que je me galere depuis une demie heure avec imageshack
> 
> /Users/louismeignie/Desktop/Mon desktop 12:05:05.jpg
> 
> ...



Autre soluce, assez simple, inscris-toi sur ImageShack
Une fois tes copies d'écran téléchargées des liens apparaissent afin de pouvoir poster tes oeuvres sur un forum


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2005)

Pour être plus clair,
Dans Imageshack tu charges 2 images : La copie de ton écran et celle de ton aperçu.
Ensuite, tu cliques sur le bouton "insérer un lien", tu copie le lien de l'extrait, sous forme [img..........IMG], puis, tu copie ensuite le lien direct de ta copie d'écran, sous forme http.....

Et voilou


----------



## docloulou (13 Mai 2005)

ayé j'ai reussi a mettre dans imageShack ;

Le lien: http://img137.echo.cx/my.php?image=findercapture0013kr.png


Simplement l'image est pas top qualité a cause de la limitation de poids ^^

Merci pour les conseils


----------



## Fran6 (13 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que je n'avais pas changé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Tangi,

Superbe wallpaper, tu pourrais me donner le lien please ?

Vielen Dank my dear !!! ( a bouquiner la constitution, je pète un peu les plombs....:modo: )


----------



## Tangi (13 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Hello Tangi,
> 
> Superbe wallpaper, tu pourrais me donner le lien please ?
> 
> Vielen Dank my dear !!! ( a bouquiner la constitution, je pète un peu les plombs....:modo: )


Voilà Msieur : ici ...

...


----------



## Fran6 (13 Mai 2005)

Merci Tangi !!!! :love: 

Qu'est ce qu'il est puissant ce site DeviantArt...je pourrais y passer des journées entières....

Bye


----------



## Tangi (13 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tangi !!!! :love:
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il est puissant ce site DeviantArt...je pourrais y passer des journées entières....
> 
> Bye


Je t'en prie ...


----------



## ultra' (13 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Msieur : ici ...
> 
> ...



Splendide le wallpaper effectivement !!!


----------



## Fran6 (13 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai celui-ci  que je trouve pas mal dans le même genre... Les autres de la page sont pas mal non plus !!!!!  

Guinouss


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Moi mon site de custo préféré c'est customize.org, j'aime le style des screenshots présentés ...


----------



## Tangi (13 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai celui-ci  que je trouve pas mal dans le même genre... Les autres de la page sont pas mal non plus !!!!!
> 
> Guinouss


Celui-là est aussi drôlement chouette  :love:...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Avec le nouveau PM2K5 V 1.1



Tu aurais un lien pour le wallpaper s'il te plait...?


----------



## ultra' (13 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais un lien pour le wallpaper s'il te plait...?



Je me permets de répondre à sa place, le wall, qui est splendide d'ailleurs est dispo ici : http://www.qieok.com/

edit : qu'est ce que je parle bien moi !!!! Faudrait que je me détende un peu, c'est le week end


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup Man


----------



## AuGie (13 Mai 2005)

Oui merci Ultra, la 3 variantes sont excellentes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2005)

petit clin d'oeil à Augie...


----------



## AuGie (13 Mai 2005)

Woa, l'homme qui a la plus grande collection d'icone du monde


----------



## RuSSe_91 (13 Mai 2005)

Mon petit bureau sous Mac OS X :

http://csrusse91.free.fr/divers/bureau_entier.jpg

http://csrusse91.free.fr/divers/bureau_2.jpg


----------



## Mich57 (14 Mai 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> petit clin d'oeil à Augie...




Superbe comme toujours  

Une petite question au passage, l'icone en forme de Tupperware fait partie de quel set ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2005)

Mich57 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe comme toujours
> 
> Une petite question au passage, l'icone en forme de Tupperware fait partie de quel set ?




Merci beaucoup 
J'ai récupéré cet icône dans un .dmg.
Envoie moi ton eMail par message privé et je te l'envoie


----------



## jahrom (14 Mai 2005)

tiger screen


----------



## ultra' (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2005)

Naughty girl ... yummy !!


----------



## Xman (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

Très joli desk et surtout le wall !


----------



## Xman (15 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Très joli desk et surtout le wall !



Merci    et surtout ultraman pour le lien


----------



## maiwen (15 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tiger screen



j'adore  :love: c'est possible d'avoir un lien vers le wall ?


----------



## bioscoop (15 Mai 2005)




----------



## Xman (15 Mai 2005)

Très beau desk bioscoop


----------



## bioscoop (16 Mai 2005)

Merci, Xman


----------



## jahrom (16 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'adore  :love: c'est possible d'avoir un lien vers le wall ?



En fait ce wall existe en blanc, c'est moi qui l'ai mis en bleu...
Je me rappele plus ou je l'ai trouvé...:rateau:
Dès que je retrouve je place le lien.


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

un pitit desk pour le fun


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mai 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> un pitit desk pour le fun


 y'a rien à faire, le dock transparent c'est quand même classe :style:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> un pitit desk pour le fun


 C'est Label'O's le thème que tu utilises ? il est compatible avec tiger ?  :rose:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

ecoute j ai shapeshifter 2.1 et label os et pas de bleme tout ce passe bien ....


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> y'a rien à faire, le dock transparent c'est quand même classe :style:



il faut dire que le rectangle blanc d oririge est pas tres sexy...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Transparent Dock est compatible Tiger par contre il y'a toujours un problème concernant le fait d'enlever l'icone Finder du dock.


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Transparent Dock est compatible Tiger par contre il y'a toujours un problème concernant le fait d'enlever l'icone Finder du dock.


Une bonne nouvelle ça ! J'aime trop moi « black dock » !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Si ils arrivaient à neutraliser le bug oui.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

ouai mais bon c est pas trop chiant comme bug enfin bon chez moi ca va....


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Mai 2005)

Paradise c'est quoi ton superbe fond d'écran? Un URL please!


----------



## AuGie (16 Mai 2005)

Oui Transparent dock et Smoothstripes et Aqua Extreme pour Tiger dispo depuis hier   

Dispo depuis hier sur mon blog mais chutt


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Si ils arrivaient à neutraliser le bug oui.


Quel bug ? J'ai jamais eu de problème avec moi ! Y'en a ?


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

comment se nomme le logiciel qui permet de voir sa bande passente dans le bar du finder???


----------



## AuGie (16 Mai 2005)

Menu Meters je pense


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Menu Meters je pense


Lui-même ! Il donne aussi la Ram utilisée et CPU dispo !


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

lol je suis arrivé à l'instal mais il ce lance pas .....,
est- il comptatible Tiger?????


----------



## doojay (16 Mai 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> lol je suis arrivé à l'instal mais il ce lance pas .....,
> est- il comptatible Tiger?????


entièrement compatible, il faut que tu procéde aux réglages et ça roule


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> entièrement compatible, il faut que tu procéde aux réglages et ça roule



ouai mais il ce lance pas ???? et dans mon dossier appli il y est pas je pige pas! meme en faisant une recherhe je le trouve pas???


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2005)

non non c est good je l'est desinstal et puis reinstal et la il marche .... bon pas grave mais louche quant meme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

On en mangerait


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Bravo à tous.


----------



## cassandre57 (17 Mai 2005)

Woa t'as des icônes d'applis complètement hallucinantes ! J'adore !


----------



## Phil 39 (17 Mai 2005)

chez moi ca ressemble a ceci .


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



etant donné que le site des Mix Icons ne veut pas me donner l'icond'office, aurais-tu un autre lien...?
j'aimerai beaucoup pouvoir telecharger cet icone....surtout le bleu....  

merci.....


----------



## ultra' (17 Mai 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Dommage qu'elle ait pas un ipod dans le slip, ça m'aurait + plu   

Joli desk, dommage qu'il y ait ce petit bugg sur le thème en dessous des icones


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Woa t'as des icônes d'applis complètement hallucinantes ! J'adore !



Merci beaucoup 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> etant donné que le site des Mix Icons ne veut pas me donner l'icond'office, aurais-tu un autre lien...?
> j'aimerai beaucoup pouvoir telecharger cet icone....surtout le bleu....
> merci.....



tu peux la trouver sur Mix the Pix 
http://mixthepix.com/


ps: quand je dis Mix icons, il s'agit d'un mix d'icônes récupéré sur plusieurs sites 

bonne journée


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais sur le site MixthePix, l'icone que je cherche a savoir Office, n'est plus dispo....ou plutot, la page est introuvable c'est pour ça que je disais, si quelqu'un sait ou la trouver.....?....


----------



## Tangi (17 Mai 2005)

...

Magnifiques desks *jarhom* et *bioscoop*...

:love: :love:...

...


----------



## Balooners (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais sur le site MixthePix, l'icone que je cherche a savoir Office, n'est plus dispo....ou plutot, la page est introuvable c'est pour ça que je disais, si quelqu'un sait ou la trouver.....?....




Voilà les icons


----------



## goonie (17 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir,
Ma petite contribution :



Félicitations pour vos desks


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà les icons



 mon cher Baloo, toujours aussi fort en recherche....mille merci....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Ma petite contribution :
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, on est là pour donner notre avis personnel, c'est ça? Alors j'me lance: ce wall est vraiment immonde :affraid: :sick:
Enfin, les goûts et les couleurs ça se discute pas on dit... et c'est probablement bien mieux comme ça


----------



## Balooners (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mon cher Baloo, toujours aussi fort en recherche....mille merci....




En fait, si tu regarde bien ce n'est pas une recherche, mais c'est sur mon FTP 

Voilà, je viens de les mettre à jour et j'ai fais 2, 3 modif dessus, ça donne ça :


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

m**** peux plus te bouler....merci quand meme.....
super bien joué....


----------



## Xman (17 Mai 2005)

Après toutes mes "belles" et" hazardeuses" manips avec les icones...j'ai perdu l'icone d'origine du disque dur   où le retrouver ?


----------



## Balooners (17 Mai 2005)

Le Voilà 


PS la bannière de ta signature ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Tangi (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> m**** peux plus te bouler....merci quand meme.....
> super bien joué....


Je me disais que je pouvais rattraper le coup, en y allant de mon petit coup de boule... Et ben je peux plus non plus ...

Zut ...


P.S. Il est chouette ton avatar *balooners*... J'avais ce wall il y a peu :love: ...

...


----------



## Xman (17 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Le Voilà
> 
> 
> PS la bannière de ta signature ne fonctionne pas.



Mille mercis, Balooners 
 Concernant ma bannière c'est un coup d'ImageShack


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Mai 2005)

Mon dernier fond d'écran, que je trouve troooop beau ! :love:
(apparemment chuis pas seule à l'avoir adopté !)

Vivement que je reçoive Tiger, vivement que j'achète ShapeShifter...


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier fond d'écran, que je trouve troooop beau ! :love:
> (apparemment chuis pas seule à l'avoir adopté !)
> 
> Vivement que je reçoive Tiger, vivement que j'achète ShapeShifter...


 vouui voui voui  :love: il est très très beau (même ma maman elle a aimé   )


----------



## AuGie (18 Mai 2005)

Une bombe vient de sortir :

http://www.vanillasoap.com/

Niqu 1.0 est absolument extraordinaire   

Puis j'en profite pour vous faire part d'une nouvelle qui me tient à coeur, ca se trouve là :

http://www.guikit.com  :rose:


----------



## Tangi (18 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Une bombe vient de sortir :
> 
> http://www.vanillasoap.com/
> 
> ...


Pour ceux qui n'ont pas Tiger, pourrais-tu nous nous montrer à quoi ressemble ce thème exactement, parce que le lien sur VanillaSoap Design n'est apparemment pas valide... Merci d'avance...


Je te félicite pour "_Les premices du futur site de news orienté customizing..._"... Même si beaucoup de choses ne me concernent pas encore, n'étant que sur Panther...

 ...


----------



## AuGie (18 Mai 2005)

Merci


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Une bombe vient de sortir :
> 
> http://www.vanillasoap.com/
> 
> ...




Bravo et merde pour ton site AuGie !


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Une bombe vient de sortir :
> 
> http://www.vanillasoap.com/
> 
> ...


Bravo pour ton site ! 
Ce serait idéal, un portail francophone qui condensera toutes les infos liées à la custo. Car là il faut aller se chercher soi-même les infos un peu partout. Super idée.  :love:

et merci pour l'info de Niqu 1.0 je l'essaie tout de suite !

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._

groumpf.


----------



## Tangi (18 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci


Ouais mais on a là qu'un petit aperçu ...

P.S. L'aperçu que tu viens de nous montrer est aussi disponible sur le site VanillaSoap Design, mais un lien nous est proposé en cliquant sur l'aperçu du thème, c'est ce lien qui n'est apparemment pas valide...

Tant pis c'est pas grave du tout, tu pourras peut être nous faire une capture d'écran avec un beau fond d'écran et Niqu 1.0, un de ces jours ...


----------



## ultra' (18 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Une bombe vient de sortir :
> 
> http://www.vanillasoap.com/
> 
> ...



Pour Niqu, à première vue c'est beau mais classique, c'est surtout le thème de Bzeitler que j'attends avec impatience.

Et pour Guikit, un simple mot : bravo

C'est vrai que c'est ce qui manquait, félicitations pour l'idée.


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais on a là qu'un petit aperçu ...
> 
> P.S. L'aperçu que tu viens de nous montrer est aussi disponible sur le site VanillaSoap Design, mais un lien nous est proposé en cliquant sur l'aperçu du thème, c'est ce lien qui n'est apparemment pas valide...
> 
> ...




Le lien n'est pas sur un aperçu mais sur le téléchargement de Niqu et normalement il lance ShapeShifter directement.


----------



## Tangi (18 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le lien n'est pas sur un aperçu mais sur le téléchargement de Niqu et normalement il lance ShapeShifter directement.


Tu veux dire que le lien ne donne pas un aperçu plus large du thème mais lance directement le téléchargement du thème et lance directement Shapeshifter, c'est ça ???

Parce que quand je passe la souris sur le petit aperçu, mon pointeur se transforme en petite main !!!

C'est vraiment pas important de toute manière ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Ah enfin un vieux projet qui dormait, bonne chance Augie.


----------



## AuGie (19 Mai 2005)

L'adresse guiKit.com est out, je redirige les DNS vers mon nouvelle hebergeur pro   

Plus de 5000 Visites en 3 mois sur le petit blog, le site va devoir pouvoir herberger du monde, du moins je l'espere  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que le lien ne donne pas un aperçu plus large du thème mais lance directement le téléchargement du thème et lance directement Shapeshifter, c'est ça ???
> 
> Parce que quand je passe la souris sur le petit aperçu, mon pointeur se transforme en petite main !!!
> 
> C'est vraiment pas important de toute manière ...




Vi, c'est exactement ça ! 
Si tu regardes la barre d'état de ton navigateur en bas, tu verras le lien !


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais on a là qu'un petit aperçu ...
> 
> P.S. L'aperçu que tu viens de nous montrer est aussi disponible sur le site VanillaSoap Design, mais un lien nous est proposé en cliquant sur l'aperçu du thème, c'est ce lien qui n'est apparemment pas valide...
> 
> Tant pis c'est pas grave du tout, tu pourras peut être nous faire une capture d'écran avec un beau fond d'écran et Niqu 1.0, un de ces jours ...


Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème. 





Clean - Dirty

Perso je trouve joli mais j'ai des petits soucis, avec la police soit noire sur fond noir, soit blanche sur fond blanc  Et du coup, mes palettes de Photoshop deviennent indéchiffrables :mouais: 
Et c'est le premier thème qui modifie de lui-même la transparence du Dock, j'avais jamais vu ça 

A mon avis je retournerai vite fait bien fait sur le thème de base en attendant mieux


----------



## AuGie (19 Mai 2005)

J'adore celui là, bravo


----------



## Tangi (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci ...

Très chouette ce thème ...

...


----------



## Fran6 (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Macounette !!! Petit lien pour le wallpaper ?? :rateau: Il me semble que je l'ai déjà vu quelque part....... :mouais: 

Bye et encore bravo !!!


----------



## doojay (19 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Super Macounette !!! Petit lien pour le wallpaper ??...


Je me permet de répondre à sa place (pardon macounette!):
"Posté par Macounette
Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème. "
Macounette, je n'ai pas encore essayé le thème mais c'est vraiment désagréable avec photoshop???


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de répondre à sa place (pardon macounette!):
> "Posté par Macounette
> Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème. "
> Macounette, je n'ai pas encore essayé le thème mais c'est vraiment désagréable avec photoshop???


Merci doojay 
Et pour Photoshop, non, ce n'est pas tellement désagréable, on s'y fait assez vite... du coup j'ai gardé le thème, il est vraiment très joli. :love:


----------



## Fran6 (19 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de répondre à sa place (pardon macounette!):
> "Posté par Macounette
> Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème. "
> Macounette, je n'ai pas encore essayé le thème mais c'est vraiment désagréable avec photoshop???



 Fatigué le monsieur....ben je retourne me coucher....merci quand même !!


----------



## ultra' (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit desk vite fait avec le wall de base livré avec le thème.
> 
> Clean - Dirty
> 
> ...




Félicitations Macounette, très joli desk, j'aime bien la petite touche de couleurs dans la barre de thème et le dock ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

J'aime aussi


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations Macounette, très joli desk, j'aime bien la petite touche de couleurs dans la barre de thème et le dock ^^


Merci :rose: mais je ne l'ai pas du tout travaillé  j'ai juste pris le thème avec les icônes que j'avais déjà et le wall du thème par défaut et PAF  en fait c'était juste une bidouille vite fait pour que Tangi puisse voir à quoi ressemble le thème 
Mais là du coup il me plaît bien alors je le garde :love:


----------



## doojay (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci doojay
> Et pour Photoshop, non, ce n'est pas tellement désagréable, on s'y fait assez vite... du coup j'ai gardé le thème, il est vraiment très joli. :love:


Avec grand plaisir Macounette    Je viens d'essayer le thème, pour ma part je le trouve trop "terne" donc je rest sur mon "aqua extreme 2.5" en blue. Merci quand même. Et au fait ton desk est très beau! (toujours en suisse?)


----------



## Tangi (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose: mais je ne l'ai pas du tout travaillé  j'ai juste pris le thème avec les icônes que j'avais déjà et le wall du thème par défaut et PAF  en fait c'était juste une bidouille vite fait pour que Tangi puisse voir à quoi ressemble le thème
> Mais là du coup il me plaît bien alors je le garde :love:


On peut dire que je t'ai, en quelque sorte, rendu service ...

 ...

C'est très joli en tout cas, je verrai ça moi même dans quelques mois quand j'aurai mon nouvel iMac... 

P.S. Personne n'est intéressé par hasard par un iMac G4 ... Ok c'est pas l'endroit :modo:...


----------



## cassandre57 (21 Mai 2005)

Ça y est, j'ai (enfin) reçu Tiger ! :love:
J'ai fait la mise à jour il y a quelques heures à peine, et je suis déjà accro aux widgets...
V'là mon DashBoard (y'a même un générateur de Lorem Ipsum, excellent !)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

dites, comment vous faites pour avoir le widget calendrier en noir....?
le mien est rouge...et je ne vois aucun moyen de le regler...?

merci...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2005)

Merci Bcp pour les très beaux icones office...  :love:


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, comment vous faites pour avoir le widget calendrier en noir....?
> le mien est rouge...et je ne vois aucun moyen de le regler...?
> 
> merci...


Le mien est rouge aussi....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est rouge aussi....



Il a tout simplement changé le code de la page affichant le widget pour que la couleur soit noir!


Sinon moi ce qui m'interesse c'est le widget pages jaunes/blanches, j'en ai un mais il n'est pas concluant où puis)e avoir celui-ci?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Cassandre, j'espère que tu prendras du plaisir avec ce tigre


----------



## cassandre57 (21 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, comment vous faites pour avoir le widget calendrier en noir....?
> le mien est rouge...et je ne vois aucun moyen de le regler...?


Je suis pas assez maline pour trifouiller le code, j'en ai téléchargé un...
Malheureusement, je sais plus où, mais je l'envoie par mail à qui me file son mail en MP...
(ce qui m'a surtout plu c'est les jours en français, parce que friday, moi...)

(merci Cor, oui, ça commence déjà !) 

____________________________________________
[edit : j'avais pas vu l'autre question]



> Sinon moi ce qui m'interesse c'est le widget pages jaunes/blanches


Je l'ai trouvé dans un topic de ce forum, c'est qqn du forum qui l'a fait et le donne.
Fais une recherche « gadget » ou « widget » tu trouveras facilement, c'est page 1 ou 2
du topic en question, t'en auras que qqs uns à fouiller, et tu verras de suite le screenshot.


----------



## ultra' (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

superbe ultraman !  :love: (le desk ... pas ultraman  :rose: quoique j'en sais rien ... mais bon  :rateau: )


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


rhaaa lovely :love:
J'adore ce mélange de bleu et blanc avec des touches orange. C'est très réussi.
Et comme je vois, tu es passé sur Tiger ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Joli desk et bienvenu sur tiger


----------



## ultra' (21 Mai 2005)

Merci.

Oui je suis passé sous tiger malgré que Silk ne fonctionne pas et qu'il n'y ait que très peu de thèmes


----------



## Xman (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> superbe ultraman !  :love: (le desk ... pas ultraman  :rose: quoique j'en sais rien ... mais bon  :rateau: )



Une double déclaration ?   

Mais, oui   ultraman le mérite


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Une double déclaration ?
> 
> Mais, oui   ultraman le mérite


mais non , je me suis juste un petit peu emmelé les pinceaux, ça arrive ... même aux meilleurs


----------



## ultra' (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non , je me suis juste un petit peu emmelé les pinceaux, ça arrive ... même aux meilleurs



Lol, Bioscoop va faire la gueule si elle lit ça...d'ailleurs elle lit ça


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

y'a pas de raison   ... mais si elle tient vraiment à faire la gueule, tu as qu'a lui dire : "tu vois ça prouve que tu as bon goût "    (après , elle le prendra bien ou non , ça dépend de son caractère   )

 bioscoop


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Milk est sorti pour Tiger


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Yes. :love:

http://www.maxthemes.com


----------



## Alkeran (22 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Yes. :love:
> 
> http://www.maxthemes.com



Merci Macounette et Cor, vous etes drolement à l'affut...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

vous etes en 10.4.1, parce que je l'ai installé mais il ne me change pas la barre de menu....?
ni les fenetre finder..... 
par contre il marche pour les fenetre des logiciels jusqu'a ce que je redemmarre et la, il faut le relancer....?

quelqu'un a une idée....?


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous etes en 10.4.1, parce que je l'ai installé mais il ne me change pas la barre de menu....?
> ni les fenetre finder.....
> par contre il marche pour les fenetre des logiciels jusqu'a ce que je redemmarre et la, il faut le relancer....?
> 
> quelqu'un a une idée....?


Je ne l'ai pas encore essayé...  tu as bien redémarré ou au moins logout/login après avoir appliqué le thème ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas encore essayé...  tu as bien redémarré ou au moins logout/login après avoir appliqué le thème ?



ben, justement, si je fais ça, je me retrouve automatiquement avec Aqua meme si Shapeshifter me dit que je suis toujours sous Milk.....


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, justement, si je fais ça, je me retrouve automatiquement avec Aqua meme si Shapeshifter me dit que je suis toujours sous Milk.....


Vraiment bizarre 
Là je viens d'installer Milk, puis redémarrer, et tout est normal (sous Milk)...
Vérifie que Shapeshifter est bien activé ! (je sais c'est bête mais ça m'est déjà arrivé :rose: )...
Sinon je ne vois pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bizarre
> Là je viens d'installer Milk, puis redémarrer, et tout est normal (sous Milk)...
> Vérifie que Shapeshifter est bien activé ! (je sais c'est bête mais ça m'est déjà arrivé :rose: )...
> Sinon je ne vois pas...



bah, je crois que je vais desinstaller et reinstaller Shapeshifter.....on verra bien....
merci quand meme de ton aide.....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Tu as bien une version enregistrée ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien une version enregistrée ?



ben oui.....


----------



## ultra' (23 Mai 2005)

DIRTY


----------



## bioscoop (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

et on a des chances de voir ce super Themes en Bleue ou gris un de ces jours en verison telechargeable.....?......

super bô desk tout les deux....!....comme d'hab faut dire...  


[edit] ça y est, mon shapeshifter remarche....apres une simple reinstallation...?...!

mais dites, vu les themes que j'utilise la plus part du temps, je me disais....*y a il un moyen de changer la pomme du menu pomme * ....parce que meme avec mon nouveau theme, elle reste grosse....donc si c'etait possible sans themes, juste de changer la pommme.....

et aussi, quand je passe par le menu pref systeme pour mettre mon aqua en graphite, *mes boutons tricolore deviennent tous gris....est-ce possible de les faire tous devenir bleu....?.....*

merci [edit]


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mai 2005)

heu sur http://www.guikit.com il faut un mot de passe comment faire pour y acceder ?


----------



## goonie (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## goonie (23 Mai 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


Comme d'habitude, Bioscoop


----------



## doojay (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et on a des chances de voir ce super Themes en Bleue ou gris un de ces jours en verison telechargeable.....?......
> 
> super bô desk tout les deux....!....comme d'hab faut dire...
> 
> ...


Pour la pomme je ne sais pas mais par contre pour les boutons bleu tu as le thème:
aqua extreme 2.5 et le smooth stripes 4.5 

maxthemes


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


Sympa 

Le dessin ressemble furieusement à du Fred Beltran. En est-ce ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> heu sur http://www.guikit.com il faut un mot de passe comment faire pour y acceder ?



Le site est actuellement en cours de réalisation 
Augie postera dans ce forum dès qu'il sera dispo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

J'adore ton desk bioscoop !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2005)

Theme: Milk Tiger
Wall: Hoon


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Magnifique Woa  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Something minimal


----------



## marco391 (24 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous les applemaniacs.
J'avais un Imac 400 DV qui tournais sous OS 9 et Os X.2
Je viens de prendre un Mac mini sur lequel j'ai tranféré ce que j'avais sur mon Imac. Je voudrai savoir si il est possible de se débarasser de Os 9 sans perdre tous ce que j'ai sur OS X.
En ce moment je tourne sur évidement sur OS X.3.
Merci.


ps : Il est vraiment bien ce Mac mini. J'adore. ;-)

Marco.


----------



## Fran6 (24 Mai 2005)

Salut Marco et bienvenu !!

Je ne crois pas que ce soit le bon post pour ton message....Regardes un peu les autres messages du forum Mac OSX, j'espère que tu trouveras chaussure à ton pied !!!!

Bye


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

marco391 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous les applemaniacs.
> J'avais un Imac 400 DV qui tournais sous OS 9 et Os X.2
> Je viens de prendre un Mac mini sur lequel j'ai tranféré ce que j'avais sur mon Imac. Je voudrai savoir si il est possible de se débarasser de Os 9 sans perdre tous ce que j'ai sur OS X.
> En ce moment je tourne sur évidement sur OS X.3.
> ...


Je ne crois pas que tu postes au bon endroit. :mouais: Ce fil traite des _desktops _de nos Macs sous OS X...  

Je te suggère de chercher un peu dans le forum Mac OS X


----------



## ultra' (24 Mai 2005)

Ce n'est pas un desktop mais un thème





PREVIEW

Merci à Max Rudberg pour l'autorisation d'utiliser quelques éléments de SmoothStripes.
Merci à Bioscoop ainsi qu'à Rimshot pour les beta tests.
Icones de la preview par Rimshot.


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un desktop mais un thème
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe !  :love:
Bravo à vous trois.
Et c'est compatible avec Tiger je suppose ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Sublime thème !


----------



## doojay (25 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !  :love:
> Bravo à vous trois.
> Et c'est compatible avec Tiger je suppose ?


Hello macounett, je pense que le thème doit être compatible avec Tiger puisque en lisant bien:
"Purple rain by Ultraman
Mac OS 10.4 theme
...." 
Splendide Ultraman merciiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un desktop mais un thème
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bravo ultraman ! 
Superbe !


----------



## Macounette (25 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Hello macounett, je pense que le thème doit être compatible avec Tiger puisque en lisant bien:
> "Purple rain by Ultraman
> Mac OS 10.4 theme
> ...."


... ah ben oui 
houlà il est tard. :rose:  au pieu la counette.


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... ah ben oui
> houlà il est tard. :rose:  au pieu la counette.




Les couettes sous la couette !   
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

allez, un petit nouveau.....

c'est ici:




 


(par contre, vous arrivez a virer vos ancien wall de cette gallerie..?...   )


----------



## wizz (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez, un petit nouveau.....
> 
> c'est ici:
> 
> ...





qu il est laid


----------



## Xman (25 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> qu il est laid



tu n'aimes pas les pastèques ??


----------



## wizz (25 Mai 2005)

en fait si mais pas les bonzai   



ps stook c est l heure de ce reveiller il est midi 30


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

tu sais bien mon cher chris que meme si tu m'appelle a 11h30, je ne me leverai pas avant 14h ....
j'ai meme pas entendu le telephone sonné.....

quand a mon Wall......t'as cas voir le tien........


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## doojay (25 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>


Rangement exemplaire des icones dans le dock!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Et un fan de Niqu !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Mai 2005)

Niqu c'est ce qui collait le plus avec le desk
Cependant je le trouve trop clair mais j'attend un theme du xiap group qui va bien coller...
Pour les icones des apps Rimshot prépare quelque chose et j'attend ce pack pour changer mes icones !


----------



## Xman (25 Mai 2005)

Pour Panther aussi


----------



## Tangi (25 Mai 2005)

Et un changement de plus ...



 

...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Comme d'hab' que du bon !


----------



## Kr!st0f (26 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



Sticky Windows est-il compatible avec Tiger ?

J'étais pourtant persuadé du contraire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Il marche super sur tiger ...


----------



## Balooners (26 Mai 2005)

Un moment, Woa avait mit un lien vers des WallPaper de Jason Brooks seulement je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. Vous en rappelez vous ?

Thx


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

Rassurez moi vous aimez aussi tous, tiger et mac os X au naturel ???


----------



## AuGie (26 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi vous aimez aussi tous, tiger et mac os X au naturel ???



nan


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Un moment, Woa avait mit un lien vers des WallPaper de Jason Brooks seulement je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. Vous en rappelez vous ?
> 
> Thx



dans ce post, non? 

 Baloo....


----------



## Balooners (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans ce post, non?
> 
> Baloo....



Ben c'est sympa mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé dedans...

Mais merci quand même.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

on parle de celui la de jason brooks ..?....

Woa ressence tout ces wall ici 
mais je pense que tu cherches un truc comme ça 

sinon, j'abandonne, j'ai fait tous ces posts jusqu'au 2/2/05 ça suffit....


----------



## Balooners (26 Mai 2005)

Je crois que je vais lui demander sur iChat


----------



## Fran6 (26 Mai 2005)

Salut les amis,

Je cherche un set d'icones rose ou mauve mais je n'arrive pas à trouver quoi que ce soit d'intéressant. J'aime beaucoup les sets très épurés d'Ultraman...donc si l'un d'entre vous avait la générosité de m'indiquer un lien vers ce genre de sets d'icones, je lui fera volontiers tourner la boule !!! :love: 

BYE

Guinouss


----------



## ultra' (26 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous pour les commentaires sur "Purple rain", ça me plait bien la création de thèmes 

Guinouss=>les icones que j'utilise viennent de pas mal d'endroits différents, mais je te conseille des sites comme www.aqua-soft.org pour les icônes. Ou bien t'attends qu'Augie mette en ligne guikit.com pour avoir une centralisation de tout ce qui se fait de mieux 





Merci à Susumu pour les beta tests de STOMP


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Il sort quand ce thème ?


----------



## ultra' (26 Mai 2005)

Je sais pas trop, "Bientôt", c'est ce qu'il m'a dit.
Quand tu regardes le thème, il reste spotlight et itunes minimize à configurer.
C'est un très beau thème métallique.


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Je cherche un set d'icones rose ou mauve mais je n'arrive pas à trouver quoi que ce soit d'intéressant. J'aime beaucoup les sets très épurés d'Ultraman...donc si l'un d'entre vous avait la générosité de m'indiquer un lien vers ce genre de sets d'icones, je lui fera volontiers tourner la boule !!! :love:
> 
> ...



Là peut-être :


----------



## Xman (26 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Je cherche un set d'icones rose ou mauve mais je n'arrive pas à trouver quoi que ce soit d'intéressant. J'aime beaucoup les sets très épurés d'Ultraman...donc si l'un d'entre vous avait la générosité de m'indiquer un lien vers ce genre de sets d'icones, je lui fera volontiers tourner la boule !!! :love:
> 
> ...




ICI  peut-être


----------



## superyoyo (27 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour les commentaires sur "Purple rain", ça me plait bien la création de thèmes
> 
> Guinouss=>les icones que j'utilise viennent de pas mal d'endroits différents, mais je te conseille des sites comme www.aqua-soft.org pour les icônes. Ou bien t'attends qu'Augie mette en ligne guikit.com pour avoir une centralisation de tout ce qui se fait de mieux
> 
> ...



J'adore ce fond d'écran, ce serait possible de l'avoir en vierge ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Ce genre de demoiselle ne l'est plus à mon avis ...
Désolé


----------



## AuGie (28 Mai 2005)

Voila, guiKit.com a ouvert, j'espere que ca vous plaira.







Merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aider et qui vont m'aider


----------



## ultra' (28 Mai 2005)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce fond d'écran, ce serait possible de l'avoir en vierge ?



Oui, l'adresse est inscrite sur le fond d'écran 

Augie=>yeahhhh !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Super Augie


----------



## Macounette (28 Mai 2005)

Bravo AuGie


----------



## superyoyo (28 Mai 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'adresse est inscrite sur le fond d'écran
> 
> Augie=>yeahhhh !!!!!!!


 Ouah c'est hallucinant comment ce gars est doué !


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2005)

vi vi vi Bravi AuGie


----------



## doojay (28 Mai 2005)

Bravo et félicitation AuGie


----------



## AuGie (28 Mai 2005)

Merci bcp  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (28 Mai 2005)

Et hop un petit desk pour fêter ça :love: 





Les icônes : Milkanodised, et divers
Le wall : by hermik
Le thème : Milk 3.2 by Max Rudberg
La zique : Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## AuGie (28 Mai 2005)

Trop forte


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2005)

C'est touchant macounette :')  :love: 
super ce wall


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Mai 2005)

j'adore vos bureau .. macounette :  simple & efficace .. 
par contre : pour rendre votre dock transparent : c'est quoi set alpha value ?


----------



## Macounette (28 Mai 2005)

Merci :rose: 
Par contre je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire, "set alpha value"  j'utilise ClearDock (un haxie à utiliser avec APE)...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> Par contre je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire, "set alpha value"  j'utilise ClearDock (un haxie à utiliser avec APE)...



set alpha value permet d'atribuer a une fenetre une valeur de transparence


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Très joli desk macounette et on va le faire vivre ce nouveau site !!!


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2005)

Hop, tout nouveau !


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2005)

perturbant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

J'aime pas trop le wall mais ça ce sont des goûts personnels ...


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2005)

C'est clair que mes goûts sont hors-normes ici !....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop, tout nouveau !


Alors là, c'est tout simplement *IMMONDE*





Mais comme le dis si bien Cor:


			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le wall mais ça ce sont des goûts personnels ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que mes goûts sont hors-normes ici !....


mais non mais non , j'aime bien the servant   (enfin j'écoute plus mais bon)


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, c'est tout simplement *IMMONDE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouvre la fenêtre et respire un grand coup !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

Très chouette marco  et original au moins   car toi tu crées, tu fais vraiment tout :love: ...


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette marco  et original au moins   car toi tu crées, tu fais vraiment tout :love: ...




Merci Ice !    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2005)

De rien c'est vrai ,)  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Mai 2005)

allez hop j'insiste : ... Pour le haxi de unsanity pour rendre le doc transparent ben faut payer .. pour avoir le soft original auquel on rajoute le haxi ?
et ca marche setalphavalue pour le dock transparent ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> allez hop j'insiste : ... Pour le haxi de unsanity pour rendre le doc transparent ben faut payer .. pour avoir le soft original auquel on rajoute le haxi ?
> et ca marche setalphavalue pour le dock transparent ?


non, application enhancer et cleardock sont gratuits


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mai 2005)

Du changement chez moi également 

*>* Mon desktop


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

sympa, mais maintenant, va falloir changer quelques icones pour etre parfaitement a mon gout...
Candybar le fait tres bien....


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

Sur le screen de macounette il y a en haut a droite 2 petites fleches de couleurs qui semblent indiquer la ram utilisée/dispo ... ou c mes yeux 
Bon la question a déjà du etre posée mais si qqn pouvait m'indiquer le nom du soft ce serait super sympa 
merci


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sur le screen de macounette il y a en haut a droite 2 petites fleches de couleurs qui semblent indiquer la ram utilisée/dispo ... ou c mes yeux
> Bon la question a déjà du etre posée mais si qqn pouvait m'indiquer le nom du soft ce serait super sympa
> merci


C'est un des softs les plus indispensables (à mon sens) menumeters


----------



## Patamach (30 Mai 2005)

merci


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> merci


Avec plaisir!!


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

mon dernier mien


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier mien


TRès belles icones!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> TRès belles icones!!  :love:  :love:


oui je trouve aussi  :love: 
y'en a trois qui viennent de là
et les autres euh ...   (Kill Bill et Somatic)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Sympa ton desk maiwen


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je trouve aussi  :love:
> y'en a trois qui viennent de là
> et les autres euh ...   (Kill Bill et Somatic)


Merci!!!!! c'est exactement ceux que je voulais     :love:  :love:


----------



## AuGie (30 Mai 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier mien



dis moi Maiwen, comment fais tu pour que tes onglet Sticky Windows soient noir....?.....


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Maiwen, comment fais tu pour que tes onglet Sticky Windows soient noir....?.....


c'est pas sticky windows c'est dragthing  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas sticky windows c'est dragthing  :rateau:



merci pour l'info....il fait en fait un peu ce que faisait ton application Wizard, c'est ça....?
un espece de multi-dock en menu deroulant...?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci pour l'info....il fait en fait un peu ce que faisait ton application Wizard, c'est ça....?
> un espece de multi-dock en menu deroulant...?


non pas exactement, enfait quand tu cliques sur les onglets ils s'ouvrent et ça donne ça :


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas exactement, enfait quand tu cliques sur les onglets ils s'ouvrent et ça donne ça :



merci pour l'info....boulage....


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Du changement chez moi également
> 
> *>* Mon desktop




Fan du septre d'ottokar non ?    :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Un moment, Woa avait mit un lien vers des WallPaper de Jason Brooks seulement je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. Vous en rappelez vous ?
> 
> Thx




désolé pour le délai  :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Mai 2005)

Mon  premier après 2 mois de switch: 






ps: je débute, les conseils sont les bienvenus


----------



## wizz (30 Mai 2005)

mon mien du moment

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/chris/Image.png


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

pas mal mon grand, faudrait juste te virer le texte en bas du wall...

et comme pour Sim, le dock transparent c'est plus classe je trouve...


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas mal mon grand, faudrait juste te virer le texte en bas du wall...
> 
> et comme pour Sim, le dock transparent c'est plus classe je trouve...



J'ai essayé, mais cà me plait pas trop! 
Euh ouais moi je bosse sur mon mac,
c'est pas (uniquement) pour avoir la
CLASSE!!!


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

oui c est vrai cela dit je garde les ecritures comme ca ca fait grunge  

et pour le dock ecoute j ai essayé et c est zarb mais j aime pas beaucoup

faut dire que venant de windzob l interface mac os me plait sans rien changer


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé, mais cà me plait pas trop!
> Euh ouais moi je bosse sur mon mac,
> c'est pas (uniquement) pour avoir la
> CLASSE!!!


 ouaip moi aussi, et t'as bien raison d'ailleurs 
Apple ferait d'ailleurs bien de temps en temps de penser d'abord au côté utile avant le côté esthétique...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé, mais cà me plait pas trop!
> Euh ouais moi je bosse sur mon mac,
> c'est pas (uniquement) pour avoir la
> CLASSE!!!



je ne vois pas le rapport entre avoir le fond d'un dock transparent et le fait de travailler dessus....?
apres les gouts....?!


@Wizz, oui, ça fait Grunge.... :love: 
mais avec Clear Dock, tu peux le colorer si tu veux...en rouge ou en bleu par exemple...pour augmenter le Grunge....


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

je vais essayer



ps: j ai transparent dock  pas clear dock


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais avec Clear Dock, tu peux le colorer si tu veux...en rouge ou en bleu par exemple...pour augmenter le Grunge....


stook je voulais juste savoir un ptit truc sur clear dock (qui est top, merci encore  ) : si je veux le désinstaller un jour pour je ne sais quelle raison, est-ce qu'il me suffit de mettre à la corbeille le dossier "ClearDock.ape" qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque > Application Enhancers ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas le rapport entre avoir le fond d'un dock transparent et le fait de travailler dessus....?
> apres les gouts....?!



En fait je trouve cela perturbant quand il n'a pas le cadre transclucide 
et puis j'ai pas encore trouvé une couleur qui me plaisait.


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

pe pas faire plus grunge 

apres j ai mal  



http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/chris/Im.png


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> pe pas faire plus grunge
> 
> apres j ai mal
> 
> ...


 Ah ouais, c'est bien hard ça... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer
> 
> 
> 
> ps: j ai transparent dock  pas clear dock



il semble que sous Tiger ClearDock soit préféré a Transparent....au vu des remarques de certains par ici...

@DCZ_: si tu ne veux virer que ClearDock, tu vire le fichier Cleardock.ape que tu trouves dans User/lybrary/application enhancer et tu redemarres....

@Sim le Pirate, avec un dock chargé, je trouve ça plus lisible..mais tout depend du Fond...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> pe pas faire plus grunge
> 
> apres j ai mal
> 
> ...



'Tain, Chris , quand tu postes des horreurs comme ça, cache l'adresse.....qu'on ne se doute pas de l'hebergeur de ce machin infame....


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

moi j utilise transparent dock uniquement pour l effet suck et ca marche bien


----------



## doojay (31 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> pe pas faire plus grunge
> 
> apres j ai mal
> 
> ...


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @DCZ_: si tu ne veux virer que ClearDock, tu vire le fichier Cleardock.ape que tu trouves dans User/lybrary/application enhancer et tu redemarres....


Ok c'est bien ce qui me semblait, merci


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2005)

Ce soir...


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, Chris , quand tu postes des horreurs comme ça, cache l'adresse.....qu'on ne se doute pas de l'hebergeur de ce machin infame....




et oui c est triste mais t as pas le choix tu m as donné libre acces
  

d ailleur je vais en chercher un bien grunge tu vas voir


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir...



ce soir.... je me tue les yeux!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

Pitin®, il va finir par me saturer le serveur...  
et pour faire plus grunge que Macmarci, c'est pas gagné...

bon, un nouveau grace a Woa...:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier mien


Jamais vu ce sujet   

et là...   j'ai qu'un mot : ma-gni-fi-que.

J'suis envieuse  :rose:


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin®, il va finir par me saturer le serveur...
> et pour faire plus grunge que Macmarci, c'est pas gagné...
> 
> bon, un nouveau grace a Woa...:





imbatable


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/chris/I.png


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin®, il va finir par me saturer le serveur...
> et pour faire plus grunge que Macmarci, c'est pas gagné...
> 
> bon, un nouveau grace a Woa...:


 comment peux-tu t'y retrouver dans un dock pareil :hein:


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin®, il va finir par me saturer le serveur...
> et pour faire plus grunge que Macmarci, c'est pas gagné...
> 
> bon, un nouveau grace a Woa...:



Très chouette ton desk 

la fenêtre macgé en bas au gauche, tu fais cà avec quoi??


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, Chris , quand tu postes des horreurs comme ça, cache l'adresse.....qu'on ne se doute pas de l'hebergeur de ce machin infame....



Je me disais bien que Stook était sous PC depuis le temps...   

Escroc ... Tolkien made with Mac mon oeil


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

citation: comment peux-tu t'y retrouver dans un dock pareil   






non mais stook entasse pour les jours de famine


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette ton desk
> 
> la fenêtre macgé en bas au gauche, tu fais cà avec quoi??



Sticky Windows , un shareware tres pratique que tu trouveras ici 

*@Baloo*, moi sous PC, mais ça va pas..... :hein: ...
comme tu peux le voir, je commence a avoir un dock sympa....(dans chaque dossier ce cache au minimum 14 appli) , je vais finir par t'avoir...  
enfin, on peut toujours esperer...


ps:deja 4500 posts...


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Sticky Windows , un shareware tres pratique que tu trouveras ici


Pourquoi tous ces trucs sont toujours en anglais...  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> citation: comment peux-tu t'y retrouver dans un dock pareil
> 
> non mais stook entasse pour les jours de famine





pitin® si tu voyais celui de baloo......


----------



## wizz (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® si tu voyais celui de baloo......


loll chez moi ca pourais ce resumer a une appli
mais comme j ai internet


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® si tu voyais celui de baloo......


eeeet mais c'est moi qui ait écrit ça   :bebe:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> comment peux-tu t'y retrouver dans un dock pareil :hein:



ben, en fait c'est tres organisé... 

seule les application courante sont dans le dock:
le net tout d'abord (omniweb et safari plus entourage et ichat...et pour finir netnewsfire avec l'icone de newsfire)
ensuite c'est la synchro et le calendrier ce qui va de pair
et puis un peu de photo...
puis musique, video et compression,puis nettoyage, re-net mais version creation puis bureautique et gravure pous finir....tout est fonction de mon utilisation de tout les jours....
pour les dossier c'est aussi simple, le lien de mon tableau de bord MacG puis tout l'image, le net, le site, la video, les utilitaires divers, les tous les logs apple et M$ et le dossier appli pour celle que ne sont pas dans le dock...en tout est pour tout dans les 120 Appli....

et pour swicher d'un appli a l'autre (quand elle sont ouvertes) j'utilise soit le celebre Pomme+Tab soit le deuxieme dock dans lequel je n'ai aucune appli....donc plus facile pour passer sur l'appli courante....


ps: @Wizz, pour faire plus pourri que ton desk, faut faire le meme depuis un poste windows pour ne pas avoir la pomme dans la barre de menu qui donne de l'espoir malgré tout...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, en fait c'est tres organisé...
> 
> seule les application courante sont dans le dock:
> le net tout d'abord (omniweb et safari plus entourage et ichat...et pour finir netnewsfire avec l'icone de newsfire)
> ...


 oui je suppose que tu t'y retrouve, mais comme ça à première vue ça fait peur :affraid:


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

Et vous appelez ça un grand Dock ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et vous appelez ça un grand Dock ?



c'est ce que j'essaie de leur expliquer depuis tout a l'heure......(en meme temps, j'ai qu'un 12" apres, c'est vraiment petit....)

petite piqure de rappel, admirez le dock ... ...


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

Il y a eu des modifs depuis


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

Voilà 



​


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

jolie, bien impressionant....
et surtout, super Wall, je le connaissais pas, c'est une de tes oeuvres?.....

ps: je connais pas le log en 7eme position dans ton pomme-tab.....


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

non, c'est l'oeuvre de TomTom 

Pour les logiciels, dans l'orde : Finder, aperçu QT, Omnioutliner, TE, vlc, macPar deluxe, unrarX, Streamripper, Doubletake, Mail, omigraffle, Photoshop, Indesign, imageWell, livre des polices, Illustrator, Keynote, iTunes (faut bien s'amuser en bossant, Lotus Note et Saf


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

merci.....

tu feliciteras Tomtom pour son Wall, on ne le croise pas trop ces temps ci....


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le lien de mon tableau de bord MacG


  ça c'est de l'accroc 

je trouve le dock de Balooners plus esthétique que le tiens Stookie  :rateau:   (hinhin)


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est de l'accroc
> 
> je trouve le dock de Balooners plus esthétique que le tiens Stookie  :rateau:   (hinhin)



accroc oui, mais bientot veteran...

pour le coté esthetique, il faut dire qu'avec le fond noir le dock est plus lisible mais donne une drole d'impression.....c'est pour ça que d'habitude j'utilise des fond gris....le dock y semble plus joli...


----------



## raspa (31 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

Ca fait quelques temps que je suis vos posts avec interet et voici ce que ça donne chez moi :







Rien d'extraordinaire mais ça me plait assez pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Très joli et bien customizé


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ca fait quelques temps que je suis vos posts avec interet et voici ce que ça donne chez moi :
> 
> ...


c'est possible d'avoir un lien vers le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Ici maiwen


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ici maiwen


merci Cor


----------



## raspa (31 Mai 2005)

Cor a été bien plus rapide sur ce coup ci...   et merci pour ton avis.
Chaque fois que je démarre mon PB, je me demande encore comment j'ai pu passer autant de temps derrière Windoze... non, vraiment 
 
Je vous tiens au courant des évolutions


----------



## bioscoop (31 Mai 2005)

DIRTY HERE


----------



## Xman (31 Mai 2005)

J'aime toujours ce bon vieux thème...que je trouve toujours bien meilleur que beaucoup de dernières réalisations


----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> DIRTY HERE


wahou, superbe, bio.  comme d'habitude. :love:


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

Mais vous faites quoi comme job pour changer tous les 3 jours    Car ça ne prends pas 1 minute de tout changer ...


----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu ce sujet
> 
> et là...   j'ai qu'un mot : ma-gni-fi-que.
> 
> J'suis envieuse  :rose:


ah, mais ce wall, je l'avais utilisé... ça fait longtemps. 

superbe desk, maiwen


----------



## Fran6 (1 Juin 2005)

J'ai repris le wall de Raspa et quelques icones partagés il y a quelques jours pour en faire un Desktop simple et propre (ICI)  . Je n'ai pas encore installé de softs pour les thèmes et la customisation, donc c'est un peu simple et limite par rapport à tous les pros qu'il y a ici...mais bon, comme ça on verra l'évolution...

Guinouss

PS: toujours pas trouvé d'icones roses ou violets dans le style épuré et classe...snif....


----------



## AuGie (1 Juin 2005)

Pour ceux qui utilise Konfabulator, il est mis à jour #


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ah, mais ce wall, je l'avais utilisé... ça fait longtemps.
> 
> superbe desk, maiwen


merci beaucoup   
c'est vrai, il me semble d'ailleurs que c'est grace à toi que j'ai connu ce wall , quelle rencontre  :love:


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> PS: toujours pas trouvé d'icones roses ou violets dans le style épuré et classe...snif....



Donne moi les icônes que tu aimerais voir en rose et violet, et je te les fais


----------



## alexfvl (1 Juin 2005)

Hello, après un bon mois d'absence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila mon premier desk pour ce mois de juin :


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Hello, après un bon mois d'absence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh  :love: superbe !!! il est beau  
y'a un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Fran6 (1 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Donne moi les icônes que tu aimerais voir en rose et violet, et je te les fais



En fait, j'aime beaucoup la série Ultragrey de Ultraman et particulièrement les icones de lecteurs...
Mais peut-être que je peux le faire par moi-même ? Vous utilisez quoi comme soft ? En fait, ce serait plus simple et si c'est trop compliqué pour ma ppomme, je ferai appel à tes services !
En tout cas, merci pour ton aide Balooners
A tout'
Guinouss


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Juin 2005)

HEllo deux trois petites questions...

C'est quoi le chtit logo papillon ds la barre en haut.... ??? 

Et quel est le nom du prog pour qu'on voit la pochette cd ???


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Le Papillin c'est StickyWindows 
et pour afficher la pochette de cd y'a plusieurs truc comme Synergy par exemple, qui est un shareware


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

J'utilise Adobe Photoshop. Pour cequi est des icônes tu n'as pas un lien ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai   
les icones de Ultraman sont sur son site : là


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

Je vais peut être lui demandé avant si ça le dérange de faire des modifs sur ces icônes quand même...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut être lui demandé avant si ça le dérange de faire des modifs sur ces icônes quand même...


ça peut être une délicate attention


----------



## Fran6 (1 Juin 2005)

ça C'est vrai ;o))) mais ne te prends pas la tête non plus Balooners...
En tout cas, merci pour tout, t'es un chef !!!
Guinouss


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

La demande est passées


----------



## avr (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Est-ce que quelqu'un utiliserait GeekTool par hasard? Moi, j'ai un problème: je voudrais mettre un "top" en fond sur mon bureau, j'ai donc utilisé la commande "top -l1". Problème: il me mets bien les process qui tournent, mais tous ont leur %CPU à 0.0%. Si vous savez pourquoi, merci d'avance...

PS: magnifiques les desktops   . Comparés au mien, j'ai honte... :rose:


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> ça C'est vrai ;o))) mais ne te prends pas la tête non plus Balooners...
> En tout cas, merci pour tout, t'es un chef !!!
> Guinouss


 Bon, j'ai fini, mais j'attends la réponse de Ultaman avant de les diffuser


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un utiliserait GeekTool par hasard? Moi, j'ai un problème: je voudrais mettre un "top" en fond sur mon bureau, j'ai donc utilisé la commande "top -l1". Problème: il me mets bien les process qui tournent, mais tous ont leur %CPU à 0.0%. Si vous savez pourquoi, merci d'avance...
> 
> PS: magnifiques les desktops   . Comparés au mien, j'ai honte... :rose:



Sans doute qu'ils ne travaillent pas ou presque : si tu veux voir ceux qui bossent essaye "top -u"


----------



## ultra' (1 Juin 2005)

Tant que vous modifiez les icones pour votre usage personnel, ça ne me pose pas de problèmes. Ce que j'aimerais pas c'est un post avec un lien direct pour pouvoir télécharger les icônes modifiées.


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Tant que vous modifiez les icones pour votre usage personnel, ça ne me pose pas de problèmes. Ce que j'aimerais pas c'est un post avec un lien direct pour pouvoir télécharger les icônes modifiées.




Ok pas de soucis, je trouve ça normal  Donc si il y en a qui les veulent, contactez moi via MP.

On peut mettre une capture ?


----------



## Lived Eht (1 Juin 2005)

Voila le mien,
simple
efficace

Manhattan desktop


----------



## avr (2 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute qu'ils ne travaillent pas ou presque : si tu veux voir ceux qui bossent essaye "top -u"


Je suis sûr que certains travaillent (je lance des simulations). Le "top" (ou "top -u" ou "top -ce-que-tu-veux") fonctionne sans problème sur le Terminal. Le hic, c'est que la même commande avec GeekTool ne donne pas les mêmes infos (enfin, pas celle sur le %CPU)...  


PS: je suis nouveau ici, peut-être ne suis-je pas sur le bon topic? Dîtes-le moi si c'est le cas.


PPS:


			
				Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Voila le mien,
> simple
> efficace
> 
> Manhattan desktop


Elle représente quoi cette phto?


----------



## Fran6 (2 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Tant que vous modifiez les icones pour votre usage personnel, ça ne me pose pas de problèmes. Ce que j'aimerais pas c'est un post avec un lien direct pour pouvoir télécharger les icônes modifiées.



Merci Ultraman,

En ce qui me concerne, c'est juste pour les utiliser avec un wall rose/mauve. Mais, je vais également me mettre à les retravailler moi-même via Photoshop.

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## meldon (2 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Elle représente quoi cette phto?



C'est une vue aérienne de Central Park à New York City (et en hiver visiblement lol).


----------



## doojay (2 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vue aérienne de Central Park à New York City (et en hiver visiblement lol).


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vue aérienne de Central Park à New York City (et en hiver visiblement lol).



c'est d'ailleurs pôur ça que Live Eht l'a appellé Manhattan Desktop....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... :rateau:

tres joli .....


ps: Meldon, ton avatar est bô.....


----------



## avr (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs pôur ça que Live Eht l'a appellé Manhattan Desktop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'suis passé pour un con là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> J'suis passé pour un con là...



ça arrive meme aux meilleurs....


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Le Papillin c'est StickyWindows
> et pour afficher la pochette de cd y'a plusieurs truc comme Synergy par exemple, qui est un shareware


 
DANKREEEEEEE VIELMAL comme on dit !!!


----------



## avr (2 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un utiliserait GeekTool par hasard? Moi, j'ai un problème: je voudrais mettre un "top" en fond sur mon bureau, j'ai donc utilisé la commande "top -l1". Problème: il me mets bien les process qui tournent, mais tous ont leur %CPU à 0.0%. Si vous savez pourquoi, merci d'avance...
> 
> PS: magnifiques les desktops   . Comparés au mien, j'ai honte... :rose:


Je me réponds:
Apparemment, "top" ne fonctionne pas bien avec GeekTool. Par contre, j'ai utilisé "ps -au" et ça roule nickel.  D'autres options sont utilisables (ps -x, etc), cf le manuel de ps.
Voilà! Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Je me réponds:


C'est un bon début sur MacG, ça !!   
Bienvenu à toi et poste-nous ton desk dès que tu voudras


----------



## meldon (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs pôur ça que Live Eht l'a appellé Manhattan Desktop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'un autre côté, ça aurait pû être une ruse de sioux pour tromper l'ennemi 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: Meldon, ton avatar est bô.....



C'est Nancy Ajram, une chanteuse libanaise, elle est assez mignonne.  (mais je préfère Aishwarya Rai moi (d'ailleurs mon wallpaper c'est elle. :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs mon wallpaper c'est elle. :rose:


  c'qu'elle est bêêêêêêêêêêlle...


----------



## meldon (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'qu'elle est bêêêêêêêêêêlle...



Oh la la, je te conseille de ne pas cliquer alors!


----------



## Fran6 (2 Juin 2005)

Dommage que sur la photo, ils aient coupé Laetitia Casta...IL me semble bien qu'elles ont monté les marches de Cannes ensemble non ??? En tout cas, très belle femme comme beaucoup d'actrices indiennes... Vive Bollywood !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## meldon (2 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que sur la photo, ils aient coupé Laetitia Casta...IL me semble bien qu'elles ont monté les marches de Cannes ensemble non ??? En tout cas, très belle femme comme beaucoup d'actrices indiennes... Vive Bollywood !!!!!!! :love:



Oui mais là c'est une photo de l'année dernière. Il y avait la ravissante Nandita Das dans le jury et Malika Sherawat trainait pour présenter son film avec Jackie Chan. 

En tout cas, si tu aimes Bollywood, font foncer ici, en plus on est que deux supporters du Macintosh face à une horde de windowsiens!! 

heu, j'suis total Hors Sujet moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> heu, j'suis total Hors Sujet moi...



tu seras pas le dernier et surtout tu n'es pas le premier....
et quand tu vois que certains pour rester dans le sujet postent ça... ...
tu as vu ce wall, ça fait froid dans le dos.....:affraid:

(  mon petit wizz... )


----------



## ygc (2 Juin 2005)

salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

ygc a dit:
			
		

> salut



ok, pour du hors sujet, la c'est du hors sujet...
va donc dans le bar.....


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que sur la photo, ils aient coupé Laetitia Casta...


ils l'ont coupée mais ils ont laissé le meilleur morceau rien que pour toi


----------



## avr (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu à toi et poste-nous ton desk dès que tu voudras


 :affraid: Aaaaahhh! Laissez-moi 2/3 jours afin que je m'en fasse un moins ridicule...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Aaaaahhh! Laissez-moi 2/3 jours afin que je m'en fasse un moins ridicule...


justement, ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait de voir ton desk maintenant, alors que tu fais tes premiers pas parmi nous et puis ton desk un petit peu plus tard, quand tu auras appris


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Ce n'est pas non plus très compliqué, il suffit juste de connaître deux ou trois logiciels.


----------



## wizz (2 Juin 2005)

citation (  mon petit wizz... )


lut


----------



## ultra' (2 Juin 2005)

DIRTY VERSION


----------



## Fran6 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils l'ont coupée mais ils ont laissé le meilleur morceau rien que pour toi


----------



## Fran6 (3 Juin 2005)

Mon petit dernier, toujours simple et toujorus pas de customisation...désolé...

C'est par ici !!! 

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Xman (3 Juin 2005)

PC vous avez dit PC ?


----------



## avr (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas non plus très compliqué, il suffit juste de connaître deux ou trois logiciels.


Par exemple?


----------



## avr (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement, ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait de voir ton desk maintenant, alors que tu fais tes premiers pas parmi nous et puis ton desk un petit peu plus tard, quand tu auras appris


OK, mais problème, je n'arrive pas à utiliser RBrowserLite (cf. le premier post). Pour être honnête, je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'il demande pour remplir le "login panel" (http://www.rbrowser.com/RBrowserLite/LoginPanel.html):


> Host or URL:
> Name (or IP address) of the remote host you want to log on to. This field also accepts FTP/HTTP URLs in the form ftp://user:pass@myhost/dir/dir1/file. If you type or paste a URL into this field, it will be parsed into the rest of the fields automagically. Once the URL is entered the Login button on the bottom will open a new Viewer for the site using the host part of the URL, or the Get button (see below) will download the file the URL refers to.


Vous savez ce qu'il veut?


----------



## Fran6 (3 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple?



Viens faire un tour sur CETTE PAGE , j'avais déjà posé la question il y a de cela quelques mois...

A plus

Guinouss


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2005)

Mon problème c'est que je ne vois pas trop le rapport de RBrowserLite (resp. de ton problème) avec le sujet de ce fil de discussion...  Mais ça doit être moi. :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon problème c'est que je ne vois pas trop le rapport de RBrowserLite (resp. de ton problème) avec le sujet de ce fil de discussion...  Mais ça doit être moi. :rose:




C'est parce qu'il veut l'utiliser pour uploader son desk sur un espace web ! 

Guinouss, ta page ne donne pas la réponse...

Exemple pour un compte Free :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple?


Candybar
ShapeShifter
Silk
ShadowsKiller
Pixadex


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Candybar
> ShapeShifter
> Silk
> ShadowsKiller
> Pixadex


mais tous shareware ... shadowkille je connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Le seul freeware qui permet d'enlever les ombres sur os x


----------



## Fran6 (3 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Guinouss, ta page ne donne pas la réponse...



Si !!! :rateau: la question posée étant pour les outils de customisation....

Bye


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Si !!! :rateau: la question posée étant pour les outils de customisation....
> 
> Bye




Je parlais de la question sur RBrowser Lite...


----------



## Fran6 (3 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la question sur RBrowser Lite...



Oui, mais pas avr sur ce coup là  
Je rigole bien sûr !!!!
Bonne soirée !!


----------



## bioscoop (5 Juin 2005)

DIRTY HERE


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Joli desk bioscoop mais le dirty ne s'affiche pas chez moi ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Joli desk bioscoop mais le dirty ne s'affiche pas chez moi ...


chez moi non plus, une simple page blanche

mais ce desk est très beau, le dock alterné bleu et gris ça fait super


----------



## bioscoop (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chez moi non plus, une simple page blanche
> 
> mais ce desk est très beau, le dock alterné bleu et gris ça fait super



Merci, Maiwen. Pour le dirty - c corrigé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

On t'attend sous tiger


----------



## ultra' (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On t'attend sous tiger



Si t'as un modem adsl compatible Tiger de trop, on est preneurs   

Très beau desk Bioscoop, c'est vrai que Stomp manquait un peu de couleurs


----------



## phipounet (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !

Comme je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info dans les 170 pages de ce post... 
Je pose la question : C'est quoi le p'tit truc que vous avez presque tous qui permet d'afficher la pochette ainsi que le titre de le chanson qui passe dans Itunes. Je connais Itunes companion, mais celui-ci est plus joli...

Merci de vos infos !!

A plus !


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes !
> 
> Comme je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info dans les 170 pages de ce post...
> Je pose la question : C'est quoi le p'tit truc que vous avez presque tous qui permet d'afficher la pochette ainsi que le titre de le chanson qui passe dans Itunes. Je connais Itunes companion, mais celui-ci est plus joli...
> ...




Soit c'est iTunes companion modifié, soit c'est un autre widget iTunes...


----------



## Tangi (7 Juin 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes !
> 
> Comme je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info dans les 170 pages de ce post...
> Je pose la question : C'est quoi le p'tit truc que vous avez presque tous qui permet d'afficher la pochette ainsi que le titre de le chanson qui passe dans Itunes. Je connais Itunes companion, mais celui-ci est plus joli...
> ...


Ce sont des widgets qui marchent avec Konfabulator :

Pour l'affichage de la pochette c'est là, pour l'affichage du titre, etc c'est ici...

...


----------



## alexfvl (8 Juin 2005)

Voila mon dernier annoncant la couleur des vacances :


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon dernier annoncant la couleur des vacances :


je l'ai déja dit sur ton site mais c'est magnifique , superbe  :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Superbe.  Ca fait rêver d'été, de vacances... avec les gens qu'on aime. :love:


----------



## AuGie (8 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Sublime desk augie


----------



## AuGie (8 Juin 2005)

Merchi   

N'hesite pas pour guikit


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Subliiiiimeeee !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Juin 2005)

dites ? tout vos bureaux, ils sont compatibles macintel ?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Juin 2005)

Apple change de fournisseur de processeur (maintenant IBM plus tard INTEL), sinon rien ne changera. 
(c'est mon point de vue)

La citation du jour :
« L?âme du Mac n?est pas dans son processeur. »
Steve Jobs - 6 juin 2005

I BELIEVE IN STEVE
Bonne journée
MamaCass


----------



## Fran6 (8 Juin 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Apple change de fournisseur de processeur (maintenant IBM plus tard INTEL), sinon rien ne changera.
> (c'est mon point de vue)
> 
> La citation du jour :
> ...



Moi qui était content que la discussion soit épargnée par toute cette histoire, là, pour le coup, c'est foutu....   

   

Bye la jeunesse !!!!!

Guinouss


----------



## MamaCass (8 Juin 2005)

Désolé Guinouss,
La question a été posée donc forcement y'a des réponses (enfin au moins une )))
Continuez à nous faire rêver avec vos beaux desks

MamaCass


----------



## Fran6 (8 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

>



Super Augie !!!

Tu pourrais me dire ou tu as trouvé les icones de tes lecteurs ????

Encore bravo !!!!

Guinouss


----------



## Fran6 (8 Juin 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Guinouss,
> La question a été posée donc forcement y'a des réponses (enfin au moins une )))
> Continuez à nous faire rêver avec vos beaux desks
> 
> MamaCass



T'inquiètes, de toute façon, je crois que ne peux plus y échapper maintenant !!!!
  

Bye Mama

Guinouss


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Juin 2005)

ehhh .. c'était pas une question ce que j'ai posé .. mais une boutade ...  et , entierement d'accord, continuez a nous emerveiller les yeux ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merchi
> 
> N'hesite pas pour guikit


Oui t'inquiète pas mais je m'y mets à fond quand j'ai fini mes examens, à partir du 20...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



excellent....vraiment excellent....
a ce propos, tu les as trouvé ou les icones de Safari, Apercu et la pomme....
un super Wall.... (comme d'hab)


----------



## AuGie (8 Juin 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Super Augie !!!
> 
> Tu pourrais me dire ou tu as trouvé les icones de tes lecteurs ????
> 
> ...



Not release, désolé  :rose:


----------



## AuGie (8 Juin 2005)

Un petit Dirty  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent....vraiment excellent....
> a ce propos, tu les as trouvé ou les icones de Safari, Apercu et la pomme....
> un super Wall.... (comme d'hab)




La pomme et Safari, je ne m'en souviens plus donc je te les envoie par mail.

Tu peux trouver l'icône d'aperçu ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

.... Merci.....


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit Dirty  :rose:


Superbe. :love:
Dis, c'est quoi le thème ? je pensais que c'était PM2K mais non.


----------



## AuGie (8 Juin 2005)

C'est une beta de Samui, bientot en release, c'est le theme le plus abouti pour moi, il est AMAZING


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est une beta de Samui, bientot en release, c'est le theme le plus abouti pour moi, il est AMAZING


Il est vraiment superbe... j'attends avec impatience sa sortie


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent....vraiment excellent....
> a ce propos, tu les as trouvé ou les icones de Safari, Apercu et la pomme....
> un super Wall.... (comme d'hab)


L'icône de safari vient du set " World of Aqua : candy bar ".


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


C'est ton icône de toshop qui me plaît, j'ai la même plume mais avec un carré gris en fond, pas très beau... Elle vient d'où celle-là ? :style:


----------



## Forgaria (9 Juin 2005)

Hello !

Bien sympas vos desks à tous mais... Tous ces petits programmes que vous utilisez... Etant donné que je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de lire les 150 pages du topic pour trouver le nom de tel ou tel log et comme j'ai vu que je ne suis pas le seul, je me demandais si quelqu'un pourrait avoir l'amabilité d'en faire une petite liste.

Autre question : existe t-il un programme qui permet d'ajouter un background au dock ?

Merci !


----------



## doojay (9 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton icône de toshop qui me plaît, j'ai la même plume mais avec un carré gris en fond, pas très beau... Elle vient d'où celle-là ? :style:


Je pense que c'est tosop CS2  retravaillé avec justement toshop  pour éliminer le fond


----------



## doojay (9 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est une beta de Samui, bientot en release, c'est le theme le plus abouti pour moi, il est AMAZING


Magnifique! J'ai hate! Je suppose qu'il sera dispo sur ton site guikit.com ?


----------



## AuGie (9 Juin 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique! J'ai hate! Je suppose qu'il sera dispo sur ton site guikit.com ?



Tout a fait    :rose:


----------



## ultra' (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton icône de toshop qui me plaît, j'ai la même plume mais avec un carré gris en fond, pas très beau... Elle vient d'où celle-là ? :style:



Salut Nico  

http://www.deviantart.com/view/17729832/  
N'oublies pas de me bouler


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nico
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/17729832/
> N'oublies pas de me bouler



Merci pour le lien, je pense jamais à aller voir là-bas, je m'y perds rapidement. 

_On peut aussi bouler chez deviant art ? :mouais:   _


----------



## Forgaria (9 Juin 2005)

Oubliez pas ma question hein ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2005)

150 pages, c'est pas la mort non plus !!


----------



## Alkeran (9 Juin 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Autre question : existe t-il un programme qui permet d'ajouter un background au dock ?
> 
> Merci !



Tu peux essayer A-Dock X 

Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Minimal


----------



## burff@no-log.org (10 Juin 2005)

Hello, 
voilà mon premier desk que je poste ici, 
le fond d'écran est inspiré de celui d'ultraman, j'avais bien aimé le dessin, je l'ai refais pour moi.Mon desk


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

et voila mon dernier...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila mon dernier...


joli   :love:


----------



## Balooners (11 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu fous avec l'iSight Update dans le Dock 

Va réellement falloir que je t'apprenne à faire un dock toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fous avec l'iSight Update dans le Dock
> 
> Va réellement falloir que je t'apprenne à faire un dock toi






je trouvais l'icone sympa pour ichat.... ....


----------



## zenzen (11 Juin 2005)

BIG SISTER'S WATCHING YOU





Clean.:|:.Dirty.:|:.Dashed

Depuis le temps que je voulais faire un desk orangé......

Theme : Poly Vinyl Orange
Icons : Milkanodised + 1 icon from Fight club
Wall : Trouvé DA je crois, moddé par moi
Dash : AlbumArt, Annuaires, Batterinfo, WorldClock


----------



## ultra' (11 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

superbes et originales icones ultraman


----------



## doojay (11 Juin 2005)

C'est beau! Comment fais tu pour afficher la météo et ton cpu directement sur ton bureau?


----------



## ultra' (11 Juin 2005)

Merci Maiween, oui ils sont originaux, que ça soit ceux du dock ou ceux sur le bureau.

Doojay=>c'est 2 widgets konfabulator : WidescapeWeather et MiniIP


----------



## bioscoop (12 Juin 2005)




----------



## doojay (12 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Maiween, oui ils sont originaux, que ça soit ceux du dock ou ceux sur le bureau.
> 
> Doojay=>c'est 2 widgets konfabulator : WidescapeWeather et MiniIP


Merci beaucoup


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


ooooh  :love: c'est super beau    bravo


----------



## ultra' (12 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Charmant


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

super....de tres bô icones...que je suppose , non disponible...?....


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2005)

Bon voici le mien qui n'a rien à voir avec vos desk customisés ... il est basique mais au moins moi je connaîs l'ange sombre qui est sur mon wallpaper c'est mon Amour ^^

http://img297.echo.cx/img297/9291/image12ar.jpg


----------



## ultra' (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super....de tres bô icones...que je suppose , non disponible...?....



ceux dans le coin haut droit, si, sur mon site.
celui dans le coin bas droit, je crois pas, il faut que je me renseigne.
ceux du dock si, ils font partie de différents packs (elements, snow.e, enhanced labs et le timbre par moi)

Merci Cor et Stook

Vampire =>très jolie photo.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> ceux dans le coin haut droit, si, sur mon site.
> celui dans le coin bas droit, je crois pas, il faut que je me renseigne.
> ceux du dock si, ils font partie de différents packs (elements, snow.e, enhanced labs et le timbre par moi)
> 
> ...




merci, je viens de les telecharger...je ne les avais pas vu....sympa en tout cas...


----------



## raspa (13 Juin 2005)

Pour changer des pinups siliconées...   









En + grand : http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/505/screenshotjp.png


----------



## raspa (13 Juin 2005)

Pareil....








Plus grand : http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/505/screensteve.png


----------



## burff@no-log.org (13 Juin 2005)

plus sobre que les votre, je ne suis pas encore assez pro !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil....




mais c'est Frank Bullit...Genial...............


----------



## raspa (13 Juin 2005)

Un bon point pour toi Stook


----------



## meldon (13 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici le mien qui n'a rien à voir avec vos desk customisés ... il est basique mais au moins moi je connaîs l'ange sombre qui est sur mon wallpaper c'est mon Amour ^^
> 
> http://img297.echo.cx/img297/9291/image12ar.jpg



Très belle photo, ton ange est très mignonne.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

raspa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steeeeeeeeeeve ...  :love:  :love: ca mérite un coud'boule ça  :love:  :love: 

(tu peux m'en faire un avec Josh Randall dans _Wanted : Dead or alive_ ?  :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo, ton ange est très mignonne.




Merci beaucoup pour Elle et merci pour le photographe (moi lol) ^^

Elle vaut tout les bureaux du monde  :love:


----------



## raspa (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Steeeeeeeeeeve ...  :love:  :love: ca mérite un coud'boule ça  :love:  :love:
> 
> (tu peux m'en faire un avec Josh Randall dans _Wanted : Dead or alive_ ?  :love:



Merci pour le coup de boule   AAïe !
Pour Randall je vais voir ce que je peux faire... mais si tu veux Msieur Bullit c'est pas problème, envoie moi juste ton mail par MP.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2005)

Wallpaper crée par Keffer, un très talentueux graphiste Parisien.

Site perso (portfolio)  
Galerie DeviantArt  :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper crée par Keffer, un très talentueux graphiste Parisien.
> 
> Site perso (portfolio)
> Galerie DeviantArt  :love:


joli    :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joli    :love:


   

A chaque fois que quelqu'un poste un nouveau desktop, on à droit à une réaction de maïwen   

Cela dit, c'est effectivement très joli! J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que quelqu'un poste un nouveau desktop, on à droit à une réaction de maïwen
> 
> Cela dit, c'est effectivement très joli! J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran


non je ne poste que si je trouve vraiment le desk beau ...  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2005)

merci beaucoup Maiwen


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper crée par Keffer, un très talentueux graphiste Parisien.
> 
> Site perso (portfolio)
> Galerie DeviantArt  :love:





En effet, très chouette !   :style:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Bon, un jour ou l'autre, il fallait bien que je vous le montre. Donc, vu qu'il y a du soleil, j'ai décidé que cela serait aujourd'hui 




Et pour le voir en plus grand, vous connaissez le chemin. Non?

Alors c'est par ici


----------



## burff@no-log.org (14 Juin 2005)




----------



## bioscoop (15 Juin 2005)

*maiwen* - merci bcp!


----------



## Reen (15 Juin 2005)

Une question stupide, comment affichez vous vos pochettes du morceau qui passe sur Itunes sur le bureau ?


----------



## meldon (15 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Une question stupide, comment affichez vous vos pochettes du morceau qui passe sur Itunes sur le bureau ?



Sur mon pc, j'ai konfabulator et il y a des widgets qui font ça (j'utilise itunes companion), pour le mac, ça marche pareil.


----------



## Reen (15 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup 

Et autre question stupide, je n'arrête pas en tant que débutant sous Mac, comment change-t-on la taille  des icônes ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Et autre question stupide, je n'arrête pas en tant que débutant sous Mac, comment change-t-on la taille  des icônes ?





Sur le bureau, j'imagine ?

Présentation/Afficher les options de présentation(ou pomme+j)


----------



## Reen (15 Juin 2005)

Re-Merci beaucoup ! (et bien, qu'il est plaisant de remercier quand une communauté vous aide à ce point )

Petite boule à facette pour toi


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

De rien !


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que quelqu'un poste un nouveau desktop, on à droit à une réaction de maïwen
> 
> Cela dit, c'est effectivement très joli! J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran




Non moi j'en ai pas eut... surement trop banal mon desk ... lol


----------



## ultra' (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Quelle coordination entre vous deux


----------



## Gregg (15 Juin 2005)

Ca s'appeles l'amour ca


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Non moi j'en ai pas eut... surement trop banal mon desk ... lol


tu as eu un coud'boule toi


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Non moi j'en ai pas eu... surement trop banal mon desk ... lol


Moi non plus


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus


je voulais dire que c'était joli (mais un peu fatiguant) mais tu m'aurai répondu qu'a chaque nouveau desk je postais ... et puis j'avais plus de munitions ...


----------



## burff@no-log.org (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus


idem, mais bon je sais qu'ils sont assez simples


----------



## AuGie (15 Juin 2005)

Que pour le widget


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

auGie poste .. hop je vais jeter un coup d'oeil ... j'adore tes icones ... ca fait toujours tres unie et originale ...cool .. le widget c'est quoi ? un lecteur  tout bete ?   et le nom ?


----------



## AuGie (15 Juin 2005)

_# guiKit.com #_


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

la pub est prohibée :love: mais ca ca comtpe pas ...


----------



## AuGie (15 Juin 2005)

Ouais   

Tu as été boulé pour ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

j'vous jure que dès que je recois mon IB ou PB je vais tout donné sur le tunning .. j'ai deja trouvé les wall et les icones .. reste plus qu'a les mettre en place et à les télécharger ... idem pour les soft ...

ps :  merci auGie


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

un petit pour la route....


----------



## Reen (15 Juin 2005)

Mmm... me revoici à l'attaque 
Comment mettre les barres de Safari sur le côté de l'écran comme la dernière image ?

P.S. : Gaara (son avatar) est un personnage excellent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> P.S. : Gaara (son avatar) est un personnage excellent.


 mais actuellement dans les scans il se fait savater .. a mort ..; 



> un petit pour la route....


encore un dock confus ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Mmm... me revoici à l'attaque
> Comment mettre les barres de Safari sur le côté de l'écran comme la dernière image ?
> 
> P.S. : Gaara (son avatar) est un personnage excellent.



pour les onglets de Safari et des autres fenetres, c'est un utilitaire du nom de Sticky windows qui le fait...(le petit papillon dans la barre de menu) ,
on le trouve ici... 

ps: oui, j'aime beaucoup Naruto et le personnage de Gaara..., (meme si il se fait savater, et encore c'est par Naruto....) 



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> encore un dock confus ..



non, mon dock est tres organisé....je ne vais pas réexpliquer ma technique de rangement...mais c'est tres intuitif...


----------



## Reen (15 Juin 2005)

Merci bien pour le renseignement sur la manière de faire pour coller sur le côté. Une petite bouboule, qui roule.

Sinon, pour le personnage de Gaara, l'important n'est pas de savoir s'il se fait "savater", ou bien si il peut tuer quelqu'un d'une main avec sa technique du "Tombeau du désert". L'important est de savoir qu'il est un des seuls personnages qui a osé le complexe d'Oedipe comme mal. Retourner l'amour qu'il n'a pas eu en s'aimant soi-même est d'une classe extrême.


Bref, on est pas dans le club des fans de Dragon Ball Z, où là on aime le plus fort, celui qui détruit le plus de galaxie en pétant sous la forme d'un super-ultra-guerrier. L'important, dans les personnages, c'est leurs caractères et les maux qui les habitent. Leurs façon de réagir aux difficultés.

Qu'il se fasse savater par l'Akatsuki n'a d'interêt que parce qu'il se trouve en objet d'une quête au trésor pour les personnages principaux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour le personnage de Gaara, l'important n'est pas de savoir s'il se fait "savater", ou bien si il peut tuer quelqu'un d'une main avec sa technique du "Tombeau du désert". L'important est de savoir qu'il est un des seuls personnages qui a osé le complexe d'Oedipe comme mal.* Retourner l'amour qu'il n'a pas eu en s'aimant soi-même est d'une classe extrême.*
> 
> Qu'il se fasse savater par l'Akatsuki n'a d'interêt que parce qu'il se trouve en objet d'une quête au trésor pour les personnages principaux.



J'adore...  

:love: :love: :love:......


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

ah ben pétard c'est beau , j'avais jamais envisagé naruto comme ca .. pareil Lee il a sur a travers son maitre reconnaitre l'image d'un mentor de celui qui pourra le guider vers son nindo ...

argh .. Lee j'tadore .. t'es le meilleur ..  reen toi aussi t'a assuré :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ah ben pétard c'est beau , j'avais jamais envisagé naruto comme ca ..



mais c'est comme ça qu'il faut lire un Manga........respect....

( apres ce magnifique intermede, on va peut etre passer a autre chose, on va se faire allumer... )


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as eu un coud'boule toi




Un coup de boule ? ça veut dire ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de boule ? ça veut dire ?


Un petit lien peut être

Et un autre desk en cadeau


----------



## goonie (15 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Très mignon, bravo à vous deux


----------



## ultra' (15 Juin 2005)

Merci, c'est super kitsch et un peu puéril, j'adore....ça change de ce qu'on voit quotidiennement dans ce monde de luxure et de décadence


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Juin 2005)

Tadaam !
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/679/cat/500/ppuser/21903

réalisé sous le haut patronnage de Stook


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Juin 2005)

Question: J'avais l'appli pour les images de bureau, les themes, etc... ms la période d'essai est finie, donc l'appli ne fonctionne plus... ce qui fait que qd j'allume mon mac le fond d ecran est le truc basique bleu.... Comment qu'on fait pour que ca soit de nouveau le prog fond d'ecran qui prenne ca en charge .... ???


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Question: J'avais l'appli pour les images de bureau, les themes, etc... ms la période d'essai est finie, donc l'appli ne fonctionne plus... ce qui fait que qd j'allume mon mac le fond d ecran est le truc basique bleu.... Comment qu'on fait pour que ca soit de nouveau le prog fond d'ecran qui prenne ca en charge .... ???


c'était quel programme ? 
 pour changer les fonds d'écran tu peux de toute façon passer par les prefs système > Bureau et économiseur d'écran


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Juin 2005)

Voil&#224; le mien :

[...]

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; le mien :
> 
> [...]http://aurelien.chouard.free.fr/16:06:05/dirty.jpg
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


je pense que &#231;a serait mieux avec un dock sans coutour ( grace &#224; cleardock par exemple )


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était quel programme ?
> pour changer les fonds d'écran tu peux de toute façon passer par les prefs système > Bureau et économiseur d'écran


 
Le nom du prog c'etait Suffit Enhancer ?   C'est un soft en essai.... 

Celui que tu m'avais conseillé .... 

Yep c'est ce que je fais... ms le probleme c'est que quand je demarre mon ordi, j'ai un desk bleu basic et je dois aller dans prefs system pour aller modifier le bureau


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Le nom du prog c'etait Suffit Enhancer ?   C'est un soft en essai....
> 
> Celui que tu m'avais conseillé ....
> 
> Yep c'est ce que je fais... ms le probleme c'est que quand je demarre mon ordi, j'ai un desk bleu basic et je dois aller dans prefs system pour aller modifier le bureau


ça doit pas être ça ... je t'ai peut-être conseillé deskshade par contre   ...

mais dans ce cas, change ton fond d'écran avec les preférences système ...


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ça serait mieux avec un dock sans coutour ( grace à cleardock par exemple )



C'est volantaire que j'ai laissé le contour blanc! 

J'utilise ClearDock d'ailleurs, pour les flèches blanches sous les applications et pour l'opacité du dock...


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; le mien :
> 
> [...]http://aurelien.chouard.free.fr/16:06:05/dirty.jpg
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


 Et c'est en temps r&#233;el ton fond d'&#233;cran ? Ca serait cool &#231;a


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est en temps réel ton fond d'écran ? Ca serait cool ça



oui, et tu peux changer les prises de vu.... un excellent log.
c'est OSXplanet...hop


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Je ne poste plus tellement par ici (pas trop le temps  ) mais je vous suis avec attention. Bravo pour tous les beaux desks. :love:


----------



## avr (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'avoir les fichiers cachés visibles sans avoir un affreux .DS_Store sur le desk?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et tu peux changer les prises de vu.... un excellent log.
> c'est OSXplanet...hop


 alors ca c'est trop la classe... J'ai plus de munitions pour te bouler, mais le coeur y est


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> alors ca c'est trop la classe... J'ai plus de munitions pour te bouler, mais le coeur y est



haaaaaaa....tu me reparles alors....?....  
bon, boulage pour la peine...


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Ah oui merde j'avais oublié cette histoire :rose:
 


Bon t'as fini de flooder 
 :love:


----------



## Fran6 (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> alors ca c'est trop la classe... J'ai plus de munitions pour te bouler, mais le coeur y est



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook....

C'est ça qui mérite un coup de boule !!!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=686


----------



## Sim le pirate (16 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=686



Très chouette !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai mis mes remarques sous le Wall...
si tu as besoin , tu sais ou me trouver...


----------



## I-bouk (16 Juin 2005)

Voilà le mien : 

http://img272.echo.cx/img272/2903/image17mw.jpg

basique...

Ps : on fait comment pour mettre le lien dans une petite photo ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien :
> 
> http://img272.echo.cx/img272/2903/image17mw.jpg
> 
> ...



Il faut que ta vignette soit en ligne.
Tu l'affiches grâce à la balise [img ]adressedetonimage[/img ]
(j'ai mis des espaces avant le second crochet pour que le code soit visible)
Ensuite, ta balise [img ]...[/img ] doit être comprise dans la balise [url ][/url ]
Ca donne ça :
[img ]adressedetapetiteimage[/img ][/url ]


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que ta vignette soit en ligne.
> Tu l'affiches grâce à la balise [img ]adressedetonimage[/img ]
> (j'ai mis des espaces avant le second crochet pour que le code soit visible)
> Ensuite, ta balise [img ]...[/img ] doit être comprise dans la balise [url ][/url ]
> ...




tiens, d'ailleurs, avec Safari, le clic droit sur la petite vignette de la Gallerie de MacG, ne permet pas d'obtenir l'adresse de l'image, chose possible avec Omniweb.....curieux....

ps: pour etre parfait, la petite image, tu la fait avec Snapshooter.....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Juin 2005)

voilà mon petit dernier 



PS: stook ment j'ai reussi du premier coup. 
PS 2: il est tard


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon petit dernier



essaie encore...  

en tout cas, sympa....un cool desk...



[edit] voila qui est mieux...[/edit]
[edit2] manque encore un / a la balise  de fin...:siffle:[/edit]
[edit3] ça arrive meme au meilleurs....;)[/edit]


----------



## I-bouk (17 Juin 2005)

je test....    






Plus que as mettre ça dans un petit cadre ou un écran et c'est parfait ! merci beaucoup a vous deux   

le prochain je le fait classe


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon petit dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahou ! C'est super joli !!! mais alors ... j'ai des questions 
petit 1 / c'est quoi ton naviguateur internet
petit 2 / c'est quoi la fenêtre transparente des dl ?  (ça va avec le naviguateur peut-être  :rose: )
petit 3 / j'aime beaucoup tes icones de statut dans adium, c'est trouvable ?  :rateau: 

voilà


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juin 2005)

euh chtit 4  : Comment tu fais pour mettre des separations dans le dock... avec Cleardock ou ?!?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> je test....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Snapshooter...


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> je test....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De rien ! 
Bravo I-Book !


----------



## I-bouk (17 Juin 2005)

voilà   

je vous remercie, vous êtes trop gentil ..

Mais bon, quitte a profiter de vos connaissance, comment mettre itunes dans la bar du haut avec la photo de l'album sur le bureau ?

ainsi que rendre le dock transparent ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> voilà
> 
> je vous remercie, vous êtes trop gentil ..
> 
> ...



Pour itunes (controles et pochettes) c'est synergy, shareware à 5¤ mais il est nickel.

Pour le dock tu as soit cleardock (gratuit) ou a-dock, plus complet mais payant.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Juin 2005)

Le navigateur s'appelle Deskbrowse et est developpé par sipefree-graphics.com ! Ce programme est en beta (.4) et je fais parti dans la team de testeur 
La fenetre de téléchargement en fait partie.

Au passage ce navigateur est beaucoup plus rapide que safari et est un tiroir qui sort du coté de l'écran 

Pour les icones d'adium tu trouveras ca sur le site de bioscoop
Et pour les separateur dans le dock il faut aller voir sur le site d'adam betts


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le navigateur s'appelle Deskbrowse et est developpé par sipefree-graphics.com ! Ce programme est en beta (.4) et je fais parti dans la team de testeur
> La fenetre de téléchargement en fait partie.
> 
> Au passage ce navigateur est beaucoup plus rapide que safari et est un tiroir qui sort du coté de l'écran
> ...


merci beaucoup , je vais aller voir ça


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai réussi la vignette avec le liens !!!
Comment j'ai ramer `
Bon, j'ai réussi à enlever l'écriture sur le wall en bas à droite avec toshop...


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi la vignette avec le liens !!!
> Comment j'ai ramer `
> Bon, j'ai réussi à enlever l'écriture sur le wall en bas à droite avec toshop...



Encore un qui passe ses journées à bichonner son desk (me too!!)

C'était chouette, maintenant c'est nickel   (nickel pour moi c'est vraiment un cran au dessus de chouette!)

Un petit lien pour le desk?


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

www.vladstudio.com


----------



## Tangi (17 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous ...

Ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas foutu les pieds ici...

Voilà je suis un inconditionnel des sets d'icones "World of Aqua", et je voulais savoir si un nouveau set était sorti à l'occasion de l'arrivée de Tiger, qui a vu apparaître de nouveaux types de dossiers, les dossiers intelligents et des dossiers "à graver"... 

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous ...
> 
> Ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas foutu les pieds ici...
> 
> ...


Coucou Tangi 
Pour l'instant pas de mise à jour de WOA (en tout cas je n'ai rien trouvé sur iconfactory) mais à mon avis ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## AuGie (18 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous ...
> 
> Ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas foutu les pieds ici...
> 
> ...



Si il est sorti ça


----------



## Tangi (18 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous les deux ... Bon j'attendrai alors, puisqu'aucun set World of Aqua n'est sorti pour remplacer les icones des "dossiers intelligents" et des "dossiers à graver" de Tiger...


Merci en tout cas  ...


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2005)

Voila mon mien a moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Pas mal mon petit caddie


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2005)

Merci... c'etait mon première essai avec snapshot...


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

Bon je suppose être le dernier des ... c***** et que je vais poser une question bête et mille fois répètée, mais j'ai le logiciel pour faire un générique comme au dessus sur mon mac... c'est chouette... Mais comment faire un lien vers l'image en taille réelle ? Et où la mettre avec ce lien ? Car il y a bien des sites hébergeurs, mais comment faire un lien entre l'image générique et l'image elle même ? Merci


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suppose être le dernier des ... c***** et que je vais poser une question bête et mille fois répètée, mais j'ai le logiciel pour faire un générique comme au dessus sur mon mac... c'est chouette... Mais comment faire un lien vers l'image en taille réelle ? Et où la mettre avec ce lien ? Car il y a bien des sites hébergeurs, mais comment faire un lien entre l'image générique et l'image elle même ? Merci


tu fais ( avec snapshooter c'est simple ) une capture d'écran entier et un aperçu ... tu upload les deux sur un site hébergeur et après ton lien dans ton post va être du style 



[/URL ]


j'espère que c'est clair ...    ( et c'est pas sur  )


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juin 2005)

Y a un prob avec snapshooter... j'arrive po à le prendre...  :mouais: 

Je l'avais mais il est partit en live... et qd j'ai voulu le reprendre... le lien marchait plus...


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Juin 2005)

Mon nouveau desktop .... J'ai droit encore à un coup de boule sans savoir sa signification ?


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ( avec snapshooter c'est simple ) une capture d'écran entier et un aperçu ... tu upload les deux sur un site hébergeur et après ton lien dans ton post va être du style
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comme quoi les femmes peuvent nous faire passer pour des quiches en informatique ^^

Heu ça devrais aller merci maiwen.


----------



## ultra' (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## vampire1976 (19 Juin 2005)

Bon je saurais toujours pas comment rendre en icone des icones images en .png ... ou .ico...


----------



## Haziel (19 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je saurais toujours pas comment rendre en icone des icones images en .png ... ou .ico...



Ici, j'utilise pic2icon qui marche du feu de dieu. en téléchargement gratuit ici
En plus c'est pas trop compliqué (c'est sans doute pour ça que je l'ai choisi  )


----------



## Alkeran (19 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je saurais toujours pas comment rendre en icone des icones images en .png ... ou .ico...



Sinon, il te suffit d'utiliser graphic converter: enregistrer sous > format d'icone apple


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Juin 2005)

Merci car pic2icon ne marche pas !

c'est un format .icon ou .png .... et il marche pas... je vais essayer avec GC... merci


----------



## ultra' (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Juste une question, pourquoi il y a un S a hero?


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question, pourquoi il y a un S a hero?


:mouais: :mouais:

Il me semble qu'en français correct, le mot héros prend toujours un "s", comme le mot "toujours" d'ailleurs


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Il me semble qu'en français correct, le mot héros prend toujours un "s", comme le mot toujours d'ailleur



d'ailleurs prend également un S!!


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (21 Juin 2005)

C'est comme un oeuf, pourquoi ça prend un 'o'    ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Sympa le desk en tout cas


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Juin 2005)

Pas la le desk  ...

Sinon j'ai une question a propos de Snapshooter... je l'avais au tout debut, mais j'ai voulu faire une mise à jour et ca m'a donné le prog mais sans aucune bordure.... Je l'ai vire et depuis soit j'arrive pas à le télécharger, soit je l'ai mais sans aucune bordure... 

Comment qu'on fait pour avoir un tout beau Snapshooter comme vous tous ? (de bleu si les gars de la academie francaise lisent ca, ils vont tous un par un faire un infarctus...  )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Juin 2005)

autant pour moi le mot héros


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Juin 2005)

Voila mon nouveau... 






Je sais pas pk j'arrivai plus à avoir Snapshooter... maintenant tout marche parfaitement


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Juin 2005)

Premier essaie sur conseil de mawein :




[/URL ]

Mince ça marche pas


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Juin 2005)

Voici mon desk http://img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg

et mon aperçu : http://img75.echo.cx/img75/6139/cocop4lf.png

j'ai pas bien fais quoi donc ?


----------



## jfr (21 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon desk http://img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg
> 
> et mon aperçu : http://img75.echo.cx/img75/6139/cocop4lf.png
> 
> j'ai pas bien fais quoi donc ?



à mon avis, c'est ça :

 [/URL ] 

(l'espace entre le "L" et le crochet...)


----------



## AuGie (21 Juin 2005)

Comme ca


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Juin 2005)

http://img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL] 
comme chat ??????????????? ^^

j'enlève bien l'espace entre le L et ]

pffffffff


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Juin 2005)

pfffffffffffff ça marche pas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J'ai copié le code que maiwen m'a passé la page précédante, j'ai inséré mes liens, et .... rien même en enlevant l'espace...

Heu, on pourrait me mettre la phrase codée avec un espace à la fin avec mes images insérées dedans pour que je vois comment elle se présente ?

merci ^^


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Regarde bien ton "code" : tu fermes la balise URL mais tu ne l'as pas ouverte ! Tu as oublié une balise URL au début 





En "code" ça donne ceci :


```
[URL = [url="http://%5Burl=%22http://%5Burl=%22http://%5burl=%22http//img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg%22%22%22"]http://img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg[/url]]
[img][url="http://img75.echo.cx/img75/6139/cocop4lf.png"]http://img75.echo.cx/img75/6139/cocop4lf.png[/url][/img]
[/URL]
```

(en enlevant les espaces au début)


----------



## ultra' (22 Juin 2005)

[ Clean] | Dirty ]


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Et voila le forum est ouvert  en partenariat -> guiKit et imwgfx 

soyez nombreux, par la même on recherche des modérateurs susceptible de participer à la vie et à l'évolution du forum.

imw-gfx/guikit forum


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Juin 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2005)




----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

rhâ trop beau :love: et je peux pas te bouler 
t'aurais un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Dis donc Mademoiselle : http://www.guikit.com


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Superbe fab


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Mademoiselle : http://www.guikit.com


:rose:
ben oui, quand on sait où chercher...  :rose:   :love:

merci mon grand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Superbe fab




Merci à toi ô grand maître de la customisation    :style:
Le tien aussi est splendide  :love:


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Que d'honneur pour rien  :rose:


----------



## zenzen (22 Juin 2005)

Theme : Ruler by susumu
Icons : Mix
Apps : Amnesty, Butler, Bytecontroller


----------



## jfr (22 Juin 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Theme : Ruler by susumu
> Icons : Mix
> Apps : Amnesty, Butler, Bytecontroller




euhh...
il est joli, le bureau du Monde, mais bon...


----------



## Fran6 (22 Juin 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Theme : Ruler by susumu
> Icons : Mix
> Apps : Amnesty, Butler, Bytecontroller




Toi y en avoir un petit lien pour le wall ??? Merci !!  

A+

Guinouss


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

...

Ca faisait un sacré bail, je manquais un peu d'inspiration, enfin je manquais surtout de temps ...

Voici le premier sous Tiger et sans doute le dernier sur mon iMac G4 ...



 


...


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Ou as tu trouvé le wall ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

rhâââ Samui c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie. :love: 





thème : Samui
icones : Samui, Docunium
wall : Samui collection
music : DM


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ou as tu trouvé le wall ?


C'est le mix de deux walls, le premier "Stripped grey" trouvé je ne sais plus où (c'est le fond), et l'autre c'est une partie du wall "My free begins here" de *celsojunior* disponible  ici...

Je peux envoyer le wall directement à la demande...


...


----------



## Zyrol (22 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rhâââ Samui c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'aime beaucoup ce desk. Un petit lien ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup ce desk. Un petit lien ?


tu trouveras tous les liens sur www.guikit.com :love:

edit : pour le wallpaper, c'est ici (ou alors dans le pack de Samui, je ne sais plus... l'un des deux :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Samui m'a l'air bien fun :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Juin 2005)

Bon aller dernier éssaie :






avec le code que Macounette m'a montré...


[URL = http://img258.echo.cx/img258/971/image17yg.jpg]




[/URL]


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Juin 2005)

cool ça marche merci macounette...


----------



## zenzen (22 Juin 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> euhh...
> il est joli, le bureau du Monde, mais bon...



Je l'ai trouvé sur le site précédement cité dans ce topic je crois...

Vladstudio


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Mis à jour : Adieu Adium, vive Ichat, puis pour feter ce nouvelle avatar by Cyril S.


----------



## doojay (23 Juin 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>


Très boo! S'il te plait, ou as tu eu ton icone "do not disturb"? 
 :love:  :love: 

Augie merci pour Samui


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Juin 2005)

hm je sais plus trop... Je crois que Ultraman doit savoir ca


----------



## diamond2 (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas vu, j'ai parcouru une 30taine de page, bravo à tous.

Voilà mon desk actuel:Angel&Flower


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas vu, j'ai parcouru une 30taine de page, bravo à tous.
> 
> ...



" *Not Found*

  The requested URL /Screenshot/Angel&Flower.jpg was not found on this server.  

  Apache/ProXad [Dec 22 2004 18:41:28] Server at diamond2.free.fr Port 80 "

Y a comme un problème !


----------



## diamond2 (23 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> " *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /Screenshot/Angel&Flower.jpg was not found on this server.
> 
> ...



Oui, j'étais en train d'éditer le message.
c'est bon la


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Oui mais la qualité de l'image est bof


----------



## AuGie (23 Juin 2005)

C'est quand meme beau OS X, j'avais envie de passer mon OS X en Anglais, full anglais. Aprés 2sec de recherche, pouf, il passe en full anglais avec clavier francais et devise francaise  

Apple c'est que du bonheur  :love:


----------



## AuGie (23 Juin 2005)

Ah oui, je tient à remercier MacGé car beaucoup de gens viennent sur guIKit regulierement  

En 27 jours, le site à depassé 10000 visiteurs ( New IP par jour ), merci  :love:


----------



## diamond2 (23 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la qualité de l'image est bof



, comment ça?, c'est une impression d'écran, dont la résolution est de 1024x768, et la qualité est bonne je trouve :/:/


----------



## diamond2 (23 Juin 2005)

et c'est la meme qualité que sur tous les desk qu'on voit


----------



## zenzen (24 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme beau OS X, j'avais envie de passer mon OS X en Anglais, full anglais. Aprés 2sec de recherche, pouf, il passe en full anglais avec clavier francais et devise francaise
> 
> Apple c'est que du bonheur  :love:



Si je me peux me permettre : c'est pour améliorer ton anglais ?


----------



## ultra' (24 Juin 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Si je me peux me permettre : c'est pour améliorer ton anglais ?



Je suis en full anglais également Zenzen, car mon anglais est suffisamment correct pour ne pas être ennuyé par la barrière de la langue et, ça permet ensuite entre autre, de ne pas avoir à bidouiller le système pour les infos du disque dur sur le bureau, ou bien d'avoir le terme widget au lieu de l'horrible terme "gadget" dans dashboard...


----------



## macboy (24 Juin 2005)

pour ma part voici un Desktop fait maison
vous noterez Buttler et Adium.. discret mais présent







c'est une photo issue d'un camp que j'ai animé
c'était le cheval d'Ulysse (sans tête   )


----------



## AuGie (24 Juin 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Si je me peux me permettre : c'est pour améliorer ton anglais ?



Ouais   puis c'est vachement plus beau en full anglais, pour plein de choses


----------



## zenzen (24 Juin 2005)

Je demandais ca comme ca....
Moi aussi mon niveau d'anglais me permet de travailler sous un univers anglais, mais bon pour le loisir, moins je réfléchis mieux je me porte....  

Pour ce qui est de Dashboard, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Apple, après la nouveauté ca devient du gadget....  Amnesty powaaah (dommage que ca consomme 25% du CPU :affraid: )


----------



## Caddie Rider (24 Juin 2005)

Chtite question c'est quel logiciel qui vous permet de mettre des separations dans le dock   ?!?! MERCIIIII


----------



## I-bouk (24 Juin 2005)

ce n'est pas un logiciel mais des icones , tout simplement...


----------



## Sim le pirate (24 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas un logiciel mais des icones , tout simplement...



Un petit lien peut-être???


----------



## diamond2 (25 Juin 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Un petit lien peut-être???



Google aurait pu etre ton ami, il aurait trouver ça


----------



## Aurelien_ (26 Juin 2005)

Voici mon premier depuis que je suis passs&#233; sous Tiger!

[...]


----------



## ultra' (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## Kr!st0f (26 Juin 2005)

Coucou,

Un pti sans prétention avec mon chat en super star, c'est plus pour m'amuser qu'autre chose 





Bye


----------



## AuGie (26 Juin 2005)

Et ben c'est quand tu t'amuses que tes desks sont les plus beaux


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme beau OS X, j'avais envie de passer mon OS X en Anglais, full anglais. Aprés 2sec de recherche, pouf, il passe en full anglais avec clavier francais et devise francaise
> 
> Apple c'est que du bonheur  :love:


Et comment :love:
Et venir voir ces desks en fait partie  
Pour ma part je suis en OS anglais depuis... Système 6  et je ne pourrais plus en changer. Une habitude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

Wahou sont super bien fait tes icônes


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




Genial, comme d'hab.......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

J'adore ce desk mon cher Fabien


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

Salut,


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Super ce desk


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,



(Oui, je sais, j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre pour mixer des photos et des images,  , mais il faut bien commencer un jour ou l'autre, et si ils y en a qui veulent me donner des conseils, ça sera avec plaisir )


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

C qui la dame sur ton fond d'ecran diamond ?


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C qui la dame sur ton fond d'ecran diamond ?



Une amie


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Une amie




Jolie petite amie  :rose:


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Jolie petite amie  :rose:



C'est elle qui était sur un desk que j'ai posté une ou deux pages plus tot.


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas vu, j'ai parcouru une 30taine de page, bravo à tous.
> 
> Voilà mon desk actuel:Angel&Flower



voila


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai vu  . Jolie quand même mais elle fait jeune


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu  . Jolie quand même mais elle fait jeune



21 quand meme.


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> 21 quand meme.





Bref , elle fait jeune   .


J'ai le même age


----------



## diamond2 (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bref , elle fait jeune   .
> 
> 
> J'ai le même age



bref oui,


----------



## Reen (27 Juin 2005)

Un maigre desktop de débutant ...  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Très joli pour quelqu'un qui débute ! 
Quoique je dois avouer que c'est surtout ta signature qu'on voit


----------



## Reen (28 Juin 2005)

Faut que je la réduise, ca fait trop kékos des forums, là  Je pensais que ca serait plus discret, tant pis, je la referai quand j'aurai le temps


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juin 2005)

Voila mon mien du moment !!!


----------



## doojay (28 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> bref oui,


Je suis amoureux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  (je me permet puisque tu as dit "une amie") pardon désolé je suis hors sujet mais je n'ai pu m'en empecher  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Je suis amoureux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  (je me permet puisque tu as dit "une amie") pardon désolé je suis hors sujet mais je n'ai pu m'en empecher  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:




En même temps, vu le thème et le traîtement de l'image, t'es sans doute pas le seul...


----------



## diamond2 (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, vu le thème et le traîtement de l'image, t'es sans doute pas le seul...



grilled!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2005)

Merci Baloo pour la tolérance sur toshop   

Merci Stook pour ton commentaire et a bientôt sur ichat   

Merci Corentin, ca me fait vraiment plaisir venant de la part d'un mec aussi calé en custo   

Merci Diamond, j'espère à bientôt sur ichat  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juin 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci Baloo pour la tolérance sur toshop
> 
> Merci Stook pour ton commentaire et a bientôt sur ichat
> 
> ...





sequence emotion....  
oui, a bientot sur le chat.....


----------



## doojay (29 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> grilled!!


    :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## bioscoop (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## I-bouk (30 Juin 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


 Très jolie, mais pourquoi tu restes en degré faranight, farhagnight, , fahrainight , ouaip bref pourquoi tu est en degré Américain ?


----------



## bioscoop (30 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie, mais pourquoi tu restes en degré faranight, farhagnight, , fahrainight , ouaip bref pourquoi tu est en degré Américain ?



Parce que une fois le widget est sur le bureau - j'arrive plus à changer pour Celcius


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Juin 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Parce que une fois le widget est sur le bureau - j'arrive plus à changer pour Celcius


 
ben renléve le du bureau, tu le change en celsius et tu le remet ...non ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Parce que une fois le widget est sur le bureau - j'arrive plus à changer pour Celcius




Clique sur le widget, puis sur le i en bas à droite, le widget se retourne et dans le menu déroulant à droite, tu peux choisir celcius ou farenheit.


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Juin 2005)

hallo... chtite question bebete... Comment on fait pour que tout le texte avec les infos du disque s'affiche en entier et pas en compresse ??????????


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> hallo... chtite question bebete... Comment on fait pour que tout le texte avec les infos du disque s'affiche en entier et pas en compresse ??????????




Comme ça...


----------



## ultra' (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le widget, puis sur le i en bas à droite, le widget se retourne et dans le menu déroulant à droite, tu peux choisir celcius ou farenheit.



Non Macmarco, ça ne fonctionne pas lorsque la widget est sur le bureau, il n'y a pas possibilité de changer malheureusement  :mouais:  légèrement bugguée la widget :/


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non Macmarco, ça ne fonctionne pas lorsque la widget est sur le bureau, il n'y a pas possibilité de changer malheureusement :mouais:  légèrement bugguée la widget :/




Argh ! 
Le "i" n'apparait pas au survol ?
As-tu essayé en allant sur le site et en configurant "metric" au lieu de "english" ?


----------



## HCl (30 Juin 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,



ravissante demoiselle :love:  :rateau: 




			
				woa a dit:
			
		

>



ravissant desktop :love:


----------



## Tangi (30 Juin 2005)

Avec mon iMac G4 emballé et fin prêt à partir, voici mon premier desk sur l'iBook de mes parents  ...



...

Drôle de wall, non ???

...


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

C quoi ce wall ?


----------



## zenzen (1 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non Macmarco, ça ne fonctionne pas lorsque la widget est sur le bureau, il n'y a pas possibilité de changer malheureusement  :mouais:  légèrement bugguée la widget :/



C'est pas le widget qui buggue... Je pense que c'est Tiger, j'ai le meme soucis avec plusieurs autres widgets. 

Néanmoins il existe Amnesty qui permet de mettre les widgets sur le bureau et de modifier les préférences. Mais attention, Amnesty consomme énormément le processeur (sur mon G5 il est beaucoup plus lent lorsque Amnesty tourne), mais bon pour prendre un screen ca doit pas géner....


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon iMac G4 emballé et fin prêt à partir, voici mon premier desk sur l'iBook de mes parents  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est trop mimiiiiiiiii :love: enfin ... là comme ça c'est mimi ... si on y pense ... ça l'est moins


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça...


 

MERCI ... je vais le faire ce soir  

Par contre j'ai pas trop compris ca "PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."

Comment qu'on fait ?!?? 

Cadddiieee the newbe hahahah


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Ma petite contribution. Voilà ma conception d'un bureau vraiment classe et élégant! c'est rien de très compliqué.


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> MERCI ... je vais le faire ce soir
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas trop compris ca "PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."
> 
> ...



Pomme+i sur le fichier/autorisations.


----------



## ultra' (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop mimiiiiiiiii :love: enfin ... là comme ça c'est mimi ... si on y pense ... ça l'est moins


N'y pensons pas, n'y pensons pas ...



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ce wall ?


C'est "Love juice" du génialissime DivineError ...



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


C'est toujours aussi frustrant de voir ces magnifiques icones qu'on ne peut bien souvent pas récupérrer sauf à vouloir, plutôt à pouvoir, débourser 400$ ...


----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

Il y a celui-ci aussi  (plus politiquement correct)...



 


...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a celui-ci aussi  (plus politiquement correct)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai été voir sur deviant art  je préfère quand même l'autre  c'est poétique finalement  :love:


----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été voir sur deviant art  je préfère quand même l'autre  c'est poétique finalement  :love:


Mais c'est très touchant, je suis d'accord ...

Moi aussi je préfère le premier :love:...

 ...


----------



## ultra' (1 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours aussi frustrant de voir ces magnifiques icones qu'on ne peut bien souvent pas récupérrer sauf à vouloir, plutôt à pouvoir, débourser 400$ ...



Je comprends pas Tangi, il n'y a aucune icone payante dans mon desk, je ne donne pas les détails car elles sont issues de 8 packs différents...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Juillet 2005)

Au passage, Ultraman peux-tu me diriger vers le site ou ce trouve l'icone de baffles audio
D'apres ce que j'ai vu sur macnn, c'est sur aqua soft dans le set elements mais je trouve pas dans google :/
Merci d'avance


----------



## ultra' (1 Juillet 2005)

Il suffisait de faire la recherche directement sur aqua-soft 

Ils sont ici : http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=23874&highlight=elements


----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas Tangi, il n'y a aucune icone payante dans mon desk, je ne donne pas les détails car elles sont issues de 8 packs différents...


Ah pardon, j'étais persuadé que tu utilisais des icones payants... 

Est-ce que tu pourrais juste me dire quel est le nom des deux sets où l'on retrouve l'icone des écouteurs et celui à droite de ce même icone dans le Dock s'il te plaît...

Je te remercie d'avance...

...

P.S. Merci pour le lien vers le set d'icones contenant les enceintes, je n'étais pas demandeur, mais finalement je le trouve très réussi ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Juillet 2005)

Merci merci


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a celui-ci aussi  (plus politiquement correct)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J'adore ce wall !  :love:


----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce wall !  :love:


C'est "Almost perfected" de... de... de *DivineError* bien entendu...

...


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Almost perfected" de... de... de *DivineError* bien entendu...
> 
> ...





Merci mais j'ai cherche avant que tu me donnes la réponse   .


----------



## Tangi (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais j'ai cherche avant que tu me donnes la réponse   .


J'aurais dû m'en douter petit malin ...

Ce sera pour les autres ...

...


----------



## ultra' (2 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon, j'étais persuadé que tu utilisais des icones payants...
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais juste me dire quel est le nom des deux sets où l'on retrouve l'icone des écouteurs et celui à droite de ce même icone dans le Dock s'il te plaît...
> 
> Je te remercie d'avance...



Il faut penser à fréquenter plus souvent Guikit.com   

Les écouteurs : http://www.guikit.com/?p=129

Marvin l'androide : http://www.guikit.com/?p=102


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Il faut penser à fréquenter plus souvent Guikit.com
> 
> Les écouteurs : http://www.guikit.com/?p=129
> 
> Marvin l'androide : http://www.guikit.com/?p=102


C'est vrai :rose:... Il fait pourtant partie de mes signets...

Merci, merci  ...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Il faut penser à fréquenter plus souvent Guikit.com
> 
> Les écouteurs : http://www.guikit.com/?p=129
> 
> Marvin l'androide : http://www.guikit.com/?p=102





Merci de ces liens , ultra . Je connaissais pas du tout


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose :





 ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2005)

quel plaisir de te retrouver dans ce post cher WebO


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

idem 
coucou WebO


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> idem
> coucou WebO


On a changé d'avatar ????

Joli !!!! ...


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai ... En voilà un autre...





...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai ... En voilà un autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interessant c quoi les icones a coté de celle du Finder dans le Dock


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Interessant c quoi les icones a coté de celle du Finder dans le Dock


En fait j'ai un peu triché sur ce coup-là :rose:... J'aime bien cet icone et je voulais l'associer à DashBoard, quel rapport me direz-vous entre DashBoard et un feu de sgnalisation pour les piétons, ben en fait aucun. Toujours est-il que je ne parviens pas à changer le foutu icone de DashBoard avec CandyBar et même manuellement. J'ai eu beau redémarrer rien à faire l'icone reste le même. Du coup, pour la photo, j'ai associé l'icone que j'aime bien à une autre application que j'ai placé dans le Dock, juste pour faire joli quoi ... 

Sinon de gauche à droite c'est Mail, Safari, iTunes et un dossier fourre-tout...

...


P.S. Le problème que je rencontre pour changer l'icone de DashBoard, j'ai le même pour changer l'icone d'iCal... Ca me laisse perplexe ...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai un peu triché sur ce coup-là :rose:... J'aime bien cet icone et je voulais l'associer à DashBoard, quel rapport me direz-vous entre DashBoard et un feu de sgnalisation pour les piétons, ben en fait aucun. Toujours est-il que je ne parviens pas à changer le foutu icone de DashBoard avec CandyBar et même manuellement. J'ai eu beau redémarrer rien à faire l'icone reste le même. Du coup, pour la photo, j'ai associé l'icone que j'aime bien à une autre application que j'ai placé dans le Dock, juste pour faire joli quoi ...
> 
> Sinon de gauche à droite c'est Mail, Safari, iTunes et un dossier fourre-tout...
> 
> ...





Et tu les as trouvé où ?


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu les as trouvé où ?


Ah oui excuse moi :rose:...

Le Finder : le set s'appelle "Finders" ;
Le feu de signalisation pour les piétons fait partie d'un set que j'aime beaucoup et que j'ai découvert grâce au site de AuGie guiKit, il s'appelle "City sights volume 1" disponible ici...
L'icone pour Mail fait partie du set "World of Aqua volume 2"...
Le globe fait lui partie d'un set qui s'appelle "Aqua things" pêché je ne sais où, d'ailleurs c'est le seul icone du set qui m'intéresse, les autres je ne les trouve pas terribles...
L'icone de l'enceinte fait partie d'un set que tu trouveras ici (merci *ultraman* ... )...

Pour les sets d'icones qui t'intéressent et pour lesquels je n'ai pas pu te donner de lien, je peux te les envoyer par mail, envoie moi par message privé ton adresse, et je les enverrai si t'es intéressé ...

...


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Merci bien


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Y aurait-il une bonne âme ayant suivi la discussion depuis un bon bout de temps pour faire un résumer des meilleures adresses de fonds d'écran ? 
Ce serait vraiment cool...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pomme+i sur le fichier/autorisations.



Yep alors tout est ok jusqu'au moment d'enregistrer... il me dit que c'est pas possible d'enregister... 

Ca se passe comment... car la je patauge


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Yep alors tout est ok jusqu'au moment d'enregistrer... il me dit que c'est pas possible d'enregister...
> 
> Ca se passe comment... car la je patauge




Pour les deux, les autorisations à changer sont propriétaire (système--->toi) et groupe (wheel--->toi).


----------



## Tangi (2 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien


Je t'en prie ...

Sinon j'ai une petie question j'aimerais que le fond de cet icone soit bleu plutôt que rouge, est-ce bien difficile à faire avec Iconographer ou un autre logiciel... Et comment dois-je m'y prendre ??? Je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

A ce propos j'aimerai cree un icone a partir d'une image , c possible cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Avec pic2icon


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juillet 2005)

_j'ai rien dit
_


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Hello le bar
> Moi je rentre déjà d'un feu de saint jean...
> Tout va bien ici ?





On est pas au bar ici


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Avec pic2icon





Oui mais chez moi cela ne marche pas


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Pour traîter vos images, vous pouvez utiliser GimpShop (anglais - qui a des menus et une interface proche de Photoshop, plus pratique pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de Photoshop), ou Gimp (français), si vous n'avez pas Photoshop, par exemple. 

Pour le fond, il vaut mieux le modifier dans un logiciel de traîtement d'image plutôt que dans Iconographer qui n'est pas pratique.
Etant donné que je ne sais pas quel logiciel tu vas utiliser, Tangi, c'est difficile de te donner une solution...


Pour transformer une image en icône, parfois il suffit de faire pomme+i et de copier l'icône en haut à gauche, à moins de vouloir faire un détourage pour isoler une forme, dans ce cas, il faut travailler l'image dans Photoshop, par exemple, puis créer l'icône avec Iconographer, par exemple.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour traîter vos images, vous pouvez utiliser GimpShop (anglais - qui a des menus et une interface proche de Photoshop, plus pratique pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de Photoshop), ou Gimp (français), si vous n'avez pas Photoshop, par exemple.
> 
> Pour le fond, il vaut mieux le modifier dans un logiciel de traîtement d'image plutôt que dans Iconographer qui n'est pas pratique.
> Etant donné que je ne sais pas quel logiciel tu vas utiliser, Tangi, c'est difficile de te donner une solution...
> ...




Comment faire si il ne marche pas Iconographer ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Comme ça ton icône, Tangi ?







Gregg, pourquoi il marcherait pas Iconographer ?
Il y a aussi IconBuilder.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Il ne marche pas car je n'ai pas d'icone au final , dommage


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il ne marche pas car je n'ai pas d'icone au final , dommage




C'est plutôt un problème de format et ou d'enregistrement.
Il faut créer l'icône *et* le masque.
Dans la palette membres tu cliques sur énorme icône, tu crées ou tu colles ton image et ensuite tu cliques sur énorme masque et tu remplis de noir ou d'une forme noire si tu veux un détourage.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt un problème de format et ou d'enregistrement.
> Il faut créer l'icône *et* le masque.
> Dans la palette membres tu cliques sur énorme icône, tu crées ou tu colles ton image et ensuite tu cliques sur énorme masque et tu remplis de noir ou d'une forme noire si tu veux un détourage.




Merci , je vais essayer cela de suite


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Juillet 2005)

Macmarco... 

Je suis dsl de te saouler avec ca... mais j'arrive tjs pas a enregistrer... j'ai beau changer les autorisations il me dit que l'enregistrement est impossible... Faut il que je change les autorisations avant de faire les changements ? ou apres ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco...
> 
> Je suis dsl de te saouler avec ca... mais j'arrive tjs pas a enregistrer... j'ai beau changer les autorisations il me dit que l'enregistrement est impossible... Faut il que je change les autorisations avant de faire les changements ? ou apres ?




Il faut que tu changes avant bien évidemment


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Juillet 2005)

Merci, ms je me croirais de retour sous windows... il me saoule pour changer les autorisations... bref, je tacherai de reesayer dans quelques heures... si ca marche tjs pas, tant pis...  :hein: 

Merci en tout cas pour votre humble aide... 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ms je me croirais de retour sous windows... il me saoule pour changer les autorisations... bref, je tacherai de reesayer dans quelques heures... si ca marche tjs pas, tant pis...  :hein:
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour votre humble aide...
> 
> Bonne nuit




Bonne nuit Caddie


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour les deux, les autorisations à changer sont propriétaire (système--->toi) et groupe (wheel--->toi).




okay... donc je m'explique...   

Quand j'arrive sur le premier fichier j'ai deja comme prop "moi" et groupe "wheel" le cadenas est ferme...  quand je dechoche le cadenas une fois sur 2 il me demande le mot de passe... ensuite qd je tente de refermer le cadenas il revient sur mon nom.... Ensuite meme si je referme ou je laisse la fenetre d'info ouverte il me dit que je suis pas autorise a faire des changements... pour infos il y a 2 comptes sur mon mac, mais c'est bien moi l'admin...

J'ai du louper un episode la...


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> okay... donc je m'explique...
> 
> Quand j'arrive sur le premier fichier j'ai deja comme prop "moi" et groupe "wheel" le cadenas est ferme... quand je dechoche le cadenas une fois sur 2 il me demande le mot de passe... ensuite qd je tente de refermer le cadenas il revient sur mon nom.... Ensuite meme si je referme ou je laisse la fenetre d'info ouverte il me dit que je suis pas autorise a faire des changements... pour infos il y a 2 comptes sur mon mac, mais c'est bien moi l'admin...
> 
> J'ai du louper un episode la...




C'est normal qu'il te demande le mot de passe lorsque tu ouvres le cadenas.
Mets les autorisations comme je t'ai dit, referme le cadenas sans te soucier de ce qui apparaît, ferme la fenêtre d'infos et relance le Finder et tu verras que les autorisations sont celles que tu as déterminé.
Idem lorsque tu rétabliras les autorisations.


----------



## Tangi (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ton icône, Tangi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas mal come ça effectivement, je l'ai repris un peu pour enlever le rouge qui reste un peu sur la droite... Le problème c'est que l'icone original est transparent par endroit, ce que je n'arrive pas à reproduire... Bref c'est un peu compliqué j'ai l'impression, et je suis un véritable fainéant ...

Donc tant pis...


Merci beaucoup en tout cas   ...

...


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mal come ça effectivement, je l'ai repris un peu pour enlever le rouge qui reste un peu sur la droite... Le problème c'est que l'icone original est transparent par endroit, ce que je n'arrive pas à reproduire... Bref c'est un peu compliqué j'ai l'impression, et je suis un véritable fainéant ...
> 
> Donc tant pis...
> 
> ...




Comme ça ? (téléchargement direct)


----------



## Tangi (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ? (téléchargement direct)


Ca mérite un énorme coup de boule vu le mal que tu te donnes... Merci beaucoup ...

J'avais juste une petite question ... Est-ce qu'on peut l'avoir en un plus grand... Parce qu'alors là ce serait tip top...

Mais te casses pas la tête... Comment tu t'y es pris d'ailleurs, c'est compliqué ????


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un peux t'il me faire une icone a partir d'une image j'ai pas reussi avec Iconographer  svp ?


----------



## ultra' (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

Tangi, si tu as une version plus grande de ton image, c'est possible, sinon, en l'agrandissant artificiellement, elle ne sera pas très belle...
Quand tu veux créer une icône, tu la crées, ainsi que son masque, dans Photoshop, par exemple, à la taille maximale des icônes OS X (128x128) et ensuite tu fais du copier/coller dans Iconographer. 


Gregg, envoie ton image sur mon adresse macmarcoAROBASEfree.fr (pour éviter le spam, j'ai remplacé "@" par "AROBASE"   ) avec les explications sur ce que tu veux.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


très très joli :love:
j'aime beaucoup le wall


----------



## Tangi (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, si tu as une version plus grande de ton image, c'est possible, sinon, en l'agrandissant artificiellement, elle ne sera pas très belle...
> Quand tu veux créer une icône, tu la crées, ainsi que son masque, dans Photoshop, par exemple, à la taille maximale des icônes OS X (128x128) et ensuite tu fais du copier/coller dans Iconographer.


J'ai effectivement une version plus grande de cette image... 

Je te remercie pour toutes ces explications c'est sympa ...



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Swayzak... Un homme de goût  ...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, si tu as une version plus grande de ton image, c'est possible, sinon, en l'agrandissant artificiellement, elle ne sera pas très belle...
> Quand tu veux créer une icône, tu la crées, ainsi que son masque, dans Photoshop, par exemple, à la taille maximale des icônes OS X (128x128) et ensuite tu fais du copier/coller dans Iconographer.
> 
> 
> Gregg, envoie ton image sur mon adresse macmarcoAROBASEfree.fr (pour éviter le spam, j'ai remplacé "@" par "AROBASE"   ) avec les explications sur ce que tu veux.





Merci , je ferai ca dans pas longtemps


----------



## alexfvl (4 Juillet 2005)

hello,

voici mon ptit dernier :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Sympa, t'es amoureux


----------



## thefreak6767 (4 Juillet 2005)

Quick question messieur les Pro:

Pour changer le texte "Xx Go de disponible" à "free" ou autre (pour que ca rentre et qu'il n'y ait plus les ...), est-ce la même méthode que sur panther? si oui, quelqu'un peut-il reposter les modifs à faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça...





Quelques pages plus haut...


----------



## thefreak6767 (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelques pages plus haut...



Merci bien!  

Derniere question et aprés je sors:

Quelle est la démarche exacte sous adium pour obtenir ce genre de liste de contact où il n'y a que les noms, sans bordure, etc?:

http://djlyzombie.free.fr/dotclear/images/desks/bureau76.jpg

Car j'ai essayé de bidouiller deja, mais le resultat est loin de ce qui est proposé plus haut.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ultra' (5 Juillet 2005)

thefreak6767 a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien!
> 
> Derniere question et aprés je sors:
> 
> ...



Il faut mettre un background de la même couleur que le wallpaper
Désactiver les ombres dans l'onglet advanced
Désactiver l'affichage des groupes dans "view" (barre des menus)


----------



## thefreak6767 (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci Ultraman,

En fait en continuant à bidouiller hier soir, j'y suis eventuellement arrivé comme un grand...lol
Merci


----------



## ultra' (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2005)

thefreak6767 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ultraman,
> 
> En fait en continuant à bidouiller hier soir, j'y suis *eventuellement* arrivé comme un grand...lol
> Merci



Encore un anglicisme que je ne connaissais pas ...


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


rhâ c'est beau ce rouge-jaune  :love:


----------



## ultra' (7 Juillet 2005)

Merci Macounette, en fait le thème est complètement modifié avec les boutons aqua et l'apparence des fenetres milk, et j'ai remplacé le bleu par du rouge. 

Ca rend bien mais faut être débile pour passer 3 heures à modifier un thème pour que ça s'accorde avec le wallpaper


----------



## bioscoop (7 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette, en fait le thème est complètement modifié avec les boutons aqua et l'apparence des fenetres milk, et j'ai remplacé le bleu par du rouge.
> 
> Ca rend bien mais faut être débile pour passer 3 heures à modifier un thème pour que ça s'accorde avec le wallpaper



Le thème est très stylish avec ce rouge et jaune et 3 heures c pas beaucoup, t'es ultrarapide   
J'aime ce que vous faites


----------



## tungchao (7 Juillet 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Le thème est très stylish avec ce rouge et jaune et 3 heures c pas beaucoup, t'es ultrarapide
> J'aime ce que vous faites



Très jolie, c'est quoi comme soft le truc de la météo en haut à gauche ?


----------



## bioscoop (7 Juillet 2005)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie, c'est quoi comme soft le truc de la météo en haut à gauche ?



Merci. Meteo - c WideScapeWeather pour Konfabulator


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Très joli ma chère bioscoop.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

C'est superbe bioscoop  encore et toujours :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

superbe, bioscoop :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bioscoop (8 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen, Cor, MAcounette - merci!!


----------



## Tangi (8 Juillet 2005)

*WOA et bioscoop*... J'adore :love: ...


...


----------



## ultra' (9 Juillet 2005)

*WOA *et *Bioscoop, *Superbe...mais surtout Bioscoop :rose:







 Clean l   Dirty


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juillet 2005)

trop puissant fait avec le widget d'imageshaker...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> trop puissant fait avec le widget d'imageshaker...


 
t'es pas le premier, ni le dernier .. mais je le dis quand meme .. comment tu fais pour vivre avec un dock pareil ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juillet 2005)

hahahahah je changherai bientot de toute facon...   

Serieusement j'apprecie la qualite de l'image... je voue pas un culte à l'heineken...   

Sinon, pour le widget franchement c'est LA solution... rapide clair et efficasse !!! que demander de plus !


----------



## Tangi (10 Juillet 2005)

Clean - Dirty​
...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Clean - Dirty​
> ...


joli  simple et joli  

questions : l'icône du papillon dans la barre de menus, c'est celle de sticky windows que tu as modifié               ou autre chose ? 
et la tête , toujours dans la barre de menus, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Tangi (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joli  simple et joli
> 
> questions : l'icône du papillon dans la barre de menus, c'est celle de sticky windows que tu as modifié               ou autre chose ?
> et la tête , toujours dans la barre de menus, c'est quoi ?


Merci *maiwen* :rose:...

Dans la barre de menus, le papillon c'est l'icone d'Amnesty qui permet, sous Panther, d'utiliser les widgets de Tiger, et qui permet, dans mon cas, sous Tiger, d'avoir plusieurs widgets de DashBoard sur le Bureau...

Et la tête c'est Butler, l'icone vient du set "Symbolic replacements"...

Voili, voilou ...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> hahahahah je changherai bientot de toute facon...
> 
> Serieusement j'apprecie la qualite de l'image... je voue pas un culte à l'heineken...
> 
> Sinon, pour le widget franchement c'est LA solution... rapide clair et efficasse !!! que demander de plus !





Bien une bière ?


----------



## ultra' (10 Juillet 2005)

Moi mon truc c'est plutôt la Leffe blonde 

Gregg, j'aime bien le wall 






 Clean l   Dirty 

Le thème devrait être dispo d'ici peu, lorsque j'aurai réussi à faire une preview valable sur mon site...c'est pas gagné


----------



## Xman (10 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon truc c'est plutôt la Leffe blonde
> 
> Gregg, j'aime bien le wall
> 
> ...



J'aime beacoup le violet...


----------



## alexfvl (12 Juillet 2005)

Hello,

voila le ptit dernier dans un style different de ce que je fais d'habitude


----------



## Paradise (12 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a tous savez vous comment s appel le logiciel qui permet de voir le debit dans la bar du finder???


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Menu Meters


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a tous savez vous comment s appel le logiciel qui permet de voir le debit dans la bar du finder???




Tu parles sans doute de MenuMeters...


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien une bière ?




RADIO BIEEERRRE FOOOOTTTT la radio de la biere et du foot à la télé...


----------



## bioscoop (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## doojay (13 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> RADIO BIEEERRRE FOOOOTTTT la radio de la biere et du foot à la télé...


Totalement hors sujet mais excellent sketch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2005)

- Theme Purple rain by Ultraman
- Desk inspired by Reanchou


----------



## ultra' (13 Juillet 2005)

Excellent desk Woa, à part les petites voitures sur la route lol

Sinon, comment se fait il que l'icone de spotlight n'ait pas été "themé", c'est toi qui l'as remodifié ?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>









J'adore ce desk et aussi le dock


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent desk Woa, à part les petites voitures sur la route lol
> 
> Sinon, comment se fait il que l'icone de spotlight n'ait pas été "themé", c'est toi qui l'as remodifié ?




Merci pour le commentaire Ultra 

Sur le moment, je n'ai pas fais gaffe à Spotlight, c'est bizarre, pourtant j'avais rebooté la session après avoir installé ton thème   

J'ai modifié la barre des menus


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

...

Bonsoir à tous...

J'aurais aimé savoir où je pouvais trouver ces icones, ou au moins des icones qui y ressemblent :












Je vous remercie vraiment d'avance ...

Bonne nuit  :sleep:...


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Juillet 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Totalement hors sujet mais excellent sketch


 

Totalement...   okay okay pas besoin de pousser je sors...


----------



## bioscoop (14 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bonsoir à tous...
> 
> ...




1. http://www.stylesuites.com/go.php?http://www.stylesuites.com/files/bbx/bbx_orbs.zip

2. http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16554820/


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> 1. http://www.stylesuites.com/go.php?http://www.stylesuites.com/files/bbx/bbx_orbs.zip
> 
> 2. http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16554820/


C'est sympa  ... Merci beaucoup ...

J'ai juste un petit souci pour le deuxième lien parce que quand je veux télécharger le set d'icone j'obtiens ça : 






...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Juillet 2005)

fichier>enregistrer sous


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> fichier>enregistrer sous


...

Pourrais-tu être plus explicite s'il te plaît ...

Parce que quand j'enregistre sous, j'enregistre un fichier qui a l'extension suivante ".rar.txt", j'ai beau supprimer le ".txt" et essayer de décompresser le fichier, StuffIt ne reconnaît pas le fichier... J'ai un fichier text...


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Pourrais-tu être plus explicite s'il te plaît ...




Ctrl+clic/enregistrer le fichier sous


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl+clic/enregistrer le fichier sous


il faut faire ça sur quoi ? parce que moi quand je fais ctrl-clic j'ai pas "enregistrer le fichier sous" 

enfait j'ai le même problème que Tangi


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl+clic/enregistrer le fichier sous


Mais ça ne marche pas chez moi ça... Ou alors je m'y prend comme un manche ...

Quand je clique sur le lien que m'a gentillement filé *bioscoop* j'arrive sur cette page :






J'imagine qu'il faut que je ctrl-clique sur le lien "Donwload to desktop", mais le résultat est le même, j'obtiens un fichier dont l'extension est ".rar.txt"...

...


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2005)

Ctrl+clic, c'est pour le .zip ! 
L'autre lien, c'est une page !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl+clic, c'est pour le .zip !
> L'autre lien, c'est une page !


le problème de la page justement c'est que c'est un fichier texte ... enfin y'a une histoire de .rar aussi ...


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

Lut !

Une fois que le fichier text est affiché, dans le menu de safari : fichier>enregistrer sous...

selectionne le nom et vire le .txt

repond a la question "Le nom 'Sports_Dock.rar' semble déjà posséder une extension. Voulez-vous ajouter '.txt' à ce nom ?" par la negative

tu peux alors ouvrir le dit fichier dans le finder (chez moi ca fonctionne au poil)

@+
Bug.


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut !
> 
> Une fois que le fichier text est affiché, dans le menu de safari : fichier>enregistrer sous...
> 
> ...


Mais pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi alors, bon sang... Je suis exactement les instructions que tu as laissé mais la décompression du fichier ".rar" n'aboutit à rien, j'ai juste droit à un message d'erreur "_An error has occurred while expanding the file "Sports_Dock.rar" (*Format error*)_"...

...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi alors, bon sang... Je suis exactement les instructions que tu as laissé mais la décompression du fichier ".rar" n'aboutit à rien, j'ai juste droit à un message d'erreur "_An error has occurred while expanding the file "Sports_Dock.rar" (*Format error*)_"...
> 
> ...


chez moi ça marche, seulement après, c'est le format d'icones qui n'est pas compatible


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça marche, seulement après, c'est le format d'icones qui n'est pas compatible


Quelle version de StuffIt vous avez ????


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version de StuffIt vous avez ????


9.0.1 ...


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 9.0.1 ...


Ok bon ben ça venait donc de là, je viens de télécharger la dernière version (j'avais la 7.03, j'ai maintenant la 9.02), par contre je suis comme toi, je ne sais pas comment utiliser ces icones qui sont au format ".png"...

Je suis un vrai boulet :rose:...


P.S. Je regardais le nombre de messages que t'avais posté *maiwen*, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il fut un temps où j'en avais plus à mon actif, mais avec une moyenne de plus de 22 messages par jour, tu m'as vite dépassé   ...


----------



## bioscoop (14 Juillet 2005)

Essaies de décompresser avec unrarX, ça fonctionnera surement 

(oublies pas d'enlever le .txt avant  )

Pour les .png, utilises "pic2icon" qui va rendre les png compatibles mac, et ensuites tu pourras les utiliser.


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Essaies de décompresser avec unrarX, ça fonctionnera surement
> 
> (oublies pas d'enlever le .txt avant  )


C'est bon il a en fait suffit que je télécharge la dernière version de StuffIt et ça a marché nickel, j'avais d'ailleurs déjà tenté de décompresser ce fichier en enlevant l'extension ".txt", mais ça ne marchait pas à cause d'une version trop ancienne de StuffIt...

Merci pour tout ça marche impec...

 ...


P.S. Je ne peux plus de coup-de-bouler ...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

merci beaucoup bioscoop , ça a marché  j'ai eu du mal à trouvé comment ça fonctionnait ... c'était trop simple


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup bioscoop , ça a marché  j'ai eu du mal à trouvé comment ça fonctionnait ... c'était trop simple


Moi aussi :rateau:...

...


----------



## JoMac (14 Juillet 2005)

Comment fait-on pour bloquer l'affichage des icônes du bureau à un endroit précis ?
J'ai beau placer mon dvd-rom au bon endroit, il suffit que je change de cd et il se fout en haut à droite (alors qu'il devrait être à gauche).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2005)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on pour bloquer l'affichage des icônes du bureau à un endroit précis ?
> J'ai beau placer mon dvd-rom au bon endroit, il suffit que je change de cd et il se fout en haut à droite (alors qu'il devrait être à gauche).
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



En fait, pour les CD/DVD, c'est normal que la position sur le bureau soit réinitialisée à chaque fois. 
Chaque fois, c'est une nouvelle icône, alors qu'un dossier reste là où tu le mets.


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pour les CD/DVD, c'est normal que la position sur le bureau soit réinitialisée à chaque fois.
> Chaque fois, c'est une nouvelle icône, alors qu'un dossier reste là où tu le mets.


Enfin il y a quelques bugs quand même et c'est même un peu chiant, rien de dramatique mais chiant, quand je place un dossier sur le Bureau à gauche de l'écran et que je ferme la session ou quand je redémarre je retrouve l'icone à droite, et je ne crois pas être le seul dans ce cas là... Enfin ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir ...

...


----------



## JoMac (14 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> quand je place un dossier sur le Bureau à gauche de l'écran et que je ferme la session ou quand je redémarre je retrouve l'icone à droite, et je ne crois pas être le seul dans ce cas là... Enfin ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir ...



Voilà, merci  
Donc moi aussi ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir, par contre j'ai pas envie de les remettre en place à chaque nouvelle ouverture de session, donc j'ai tout viré du bureau :rose: 

_Bon je posterai mon environnement un de ces quatres, rien d'exceptionel, c'est un mod que j'ai eu avec shapeshifter._


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, merci
> Donc moi aussi ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir, par contre j'ai pas envie de les remettre en place à chaque nouvelle ouverture de session, donc j'ai tout viré du bureau :rose:
> 
> _Bon je posterai mon environnement un de ces quatres, rien d'exceptionel, c'est un mod que j'ai eu avec shapeshifter._


tout viré du bureau ? ... faut faire gaffe quand même hein


----------



## JoMac (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout viré du bureau ? ... faut faire gaffe quand même hein



... l'affichage des supports connectés, mais je les garde dans le finder quand même


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

Par ce beau temps d'été, les fleurs envahissent les claviers...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

il à l'air très beau ton wall jahrom 

voilà le mien


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci maiwen 
Pour la peine en voici 2 autres....


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Superbes, vos desks, jahrom et maiwen   :love:
Z'auriez un petit lien pour les walls ?


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

http://www.topwalls.com/

http://www.hebus.com/

Voilà mes fournisseurs...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

et pour le mien c'est ici


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci vous deux :love: 
A charge de coup-de-boulage dès que la machine sera "rechargée"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

Le mien  :


----------



## Sim le pirate (15 Juillet 2005)

mon petit desktop...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

ensoleillé


----------



## Tangi (15 Juillet 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> mon petit desktop...


T'es candidat pour le Dock le plus chargé non ????  ...



...


----------



## Paradise (16 Juillet 2005)

Petit desk.....


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

super Avril, j'adore ton Wall....un peu blanc pour moi, mais super.....


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir stook ! Heureux de te revoir !
J'en viens à la question du blanc : lorsque je fais une sélection, et ben je ne vois pas le rectangle que je trace.. On peut changer sa couleur ? gris ou bleu clair par exemple...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir stook ! Heureux de te revoir !
> J'en viens à la question du blanc : lorsque je fais une sélection, et ben je ne vois pas le rectangle que je trace.. On peut changer sa couleur ? gris ou bleu clair par exemple...




pas que je sache.....c'est pour ça que le blanc....
peut etre que quelqu'un a une solution, mais pour moi, je n'en vois pas....


----------



## bioscoop (17 Juillet 2005)

DESK PAR ULTRAMAN


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

Mon premier desk sur mon powerbook


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2005)

Wp: Liquisoft (dA).


----------



## AuGie (17 Juillet 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wp: Liquisoft (dA).



J'adore, le dock le plus abouti


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi le nom de ton theme ???


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Vous savez pas où je peux trouver un desk "muy caliente " au couleurs de l'espagne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2005)

Merci Augie 

Caddie: le thème est pm2k5.


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

MERCI !!!! D'ailleurs je vais pas tarder a mettre uun new desktop car la j'ai change pas mal de truc 

chtite question comment fait tu pour que le theme s'applique a tout l'ordi et pas seulement au finder.... de plus en haut a droite les icones restent dans l'ancienne config


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Juillet 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wp: Liquisoft (dA).


 Hé ben, c'est tout juste si je reconnais que c'est du os x  
Très _clean_ en tout cas


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Moi c son dock que j'adore !!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

c'est koi le chtit prog pour avoir la date comme dans iCal ??!?


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

J'arrive pas a editer mon ancien mess... tantpis... 

Voila mon new desktop avec les changements de la journee...


----------



## diamond2 (18 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa  ... Merci beaucoup ...
> 
> J'ai juste un petit souci pour le deuxième lien parce que quand je veux télécharger le set d'icone j'obtiens ça :
> 
> ...



Sinon, le moyen le plus simple à partir de ça, c'est de mettre le curseur dans la barre d'url, avec l'adresse, et de cliquer sur ALT et de faire ENTREE en meme temps, ça récupère directement le .rar.


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le moyen le plus simple à partir de ça, c'est de mettre le curseur dans la barre d'url, avec l'adresse, et de cliquer sur ALT et de faire ENTREE en meme temps, ça récupère directement le .rar.



Ou bien, avec FireFox


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> mon petit desktop...




Fan du RCLens ?


----------



## AuGie (18 Juillet 2005)

# Dirty #


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> # Dirty #




Extra ton desk AuGie  ca faisait un petit moment   



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi le chtit prog pour avoir la date comme dans iCal ??!?



menu calendar clock


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

MErci mon seigneur !!!!!!


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2005)

Qui est cette jeune dame ? Elle ressemble un peu à Elisha Cuthbert qui essayerait de ressembler à MM.


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Qui est cette jeune dame ? Elle ressemble un peu à Elisha Cuthbert qui essayerait de ressembler à MM.





Oui c bien elle , bompi


----------



## chokobelle (19 Juillet 2005)

Salut!

Mon premier chez-moi, après 3 semaines de découverte sur mon nouveau powerbook, alors pas taper 

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3650/ecran0sa.jpg

Et pis j'ai écumé tout les sites d'icones, et impossible de trouver des icones pour powerpoint, excel, et word, dans un style "fait main", "cartoon". Si une bonne ame a croisé ça...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien le style    :love:


----------



## ultra' (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


c'est joli  tu te prépare spychologiquement pour l'automne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juillet 2005)

mon tout premier posté a l'arrache .. et vi je suis pressé ..


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Juillet 2005)

ce que je fais en ce moment sur dashboard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Sublime ultra !


----------



## bioscoop (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## ultra' (21 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup Maiwen et Cor


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Juillet 2005)

Mon desktop de vacances!


----------



## ultra' (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (22 Juillet 2005)

Mon petit bureau, elle est belle !!


----------



## AuGie (22 Juillet 2005)

# Dirty - Dash #


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> # Dirty - Dash #


Un très beau Samui...


----------



## AuGie (22 Juillet 2005)

Ouaip sauf le theme, Milqu est plus approprié avec ce wall 

Merci Macounette


----------



## judikael (22 Juillet 2005)

BONJOUR   WEBOLIVIER,
Peut-être saurais-tu me dire pourquoi itunes me fait planter mon Mac G4 ou plus exactement me redemande de Redémarrer le Mac ? J'ai pourtant jeté itunes et je l'ai retéléchargé du Site d'Apple mais çà continue. Je crois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème. J'ai aussi Firefox qui quitte de plus en plus souvent mais sans me demander de Redémarrer le Mac.
Peux tu me répondre STP


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2005)

Judikael, apparement tu t'es perdu  :rateau:  
Ce thread est consacré a la customisation osx  :mouais: 
Si tu veux contacter WebO, tu clic sur membres puis tu tombes sur sa fiche... ensuite tu lui envoies un message privé.
2eme solution, tu postes ton message directement sur le forum idoine d'ipod generation.


----------



## bioscoop (24 Juillet 2005)




----------



## r0rk4l (24 Juillet 2005)

superbe les wallp de lindsay lohan et de elisha cuthbert! je les trouve très "stylé"! Si les créateurs sont d'accord pourraient-ils me les envoier par mail? :$

rorkal.j arobase gmail.com


Vivement que j'aille mon pb ou ibook pour tenter de faire aussi bien!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> superbe les wallp de lindsay lohan et de elisha cuthbert! je les trouve très "stylé"! Si les créateurs sont d'accord pourraient-ils me les envoier par mail? :$
> 
> rorkal.j arobase gmail.com
> 
> ...




Tu vas sur leurs sites et tu aura ses deux wallpaper


----------



## ultra' (24 Juillet 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> superbe les wallp de lindsay lohan et de elisha cuthbert! je les trouve très "stylé"! Si les créateurs sont d'accord pourraient-ils me les envoier par mail? :$
> 
> rorkal.j arobase gmail.com
> 
> ...



Oui, hésites pas, je les mets en téléchargement sur mon site dès qu'il y a pas trop de problèmes de copyright.


----------



## r0rk4l (24 Juillet 2005)

D'accord, merci beaucoup à toi, et félécitations, tes desktops sont superbes!


EDIT: Ma résolution fait foirer le wallpaper, pcq elle est trop petite  snif je me contenterai de le contempler


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

Superbe !!


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

Ultra.... je trouve pas ton desk... HELP ME 


MERCI


----------



## burff@no-log.org (25 Juillet 2005)

​


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

j'aim bcp !!!! Bravo !!!

euh tu l'as fait avec snapshooter le chtit logo ?


----------



## Tangi (25 Juillet 2005)

Voici mon petit dernier, toujours sur l'iBook de mes parents...





...


----------



## burff@no-log.org (25 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> j'aim bcp !!!! Bravo !!!
> 
> euh tu l'as fait avec snapshooter le chtit logo ?



euh non avec photoshop


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour  
J'espère que je post au bon endroit... Je cherche un thème que j'ai vu sur le forum (j'arrive pas à retrouver l'image pour vous le montrer). J'ai cherché sur internet mais je l'ai pas trouvé. Voilà: il s'agit d'un thème japonais: tout en dessin, pas de photo. Ce sont surtout les icones adaptées que je trouvai excellent. Sur le forum, il me semble qu'il s'appelait Zen. Si ça vous dit quelque chose. Merci d'avance


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'espère que je post au bon endroit... Je cherche un thème que j'ai vu sur le forum (j'arrive pas à retrouver l'image pour vous le montrer). J'ai cherché sur internet mais je l'ai pas trouvé. Voilà: il s'agit d'un thème japonais: tout en dessin, pas de photo. Ce sont surtout les icones adaptées que je trouvai excellent. Sur le forum, il me semble qu'il s'appelait Zen. Si ça vous dit quelque chose. Merci d'avance



C'est ça que tu cherches, le thème MenuEnhancer ?


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

En fait non. Il s'agissait pour le fond d'un pont avec de l'eau et de la végétation autour.
Cela dit merci pour le thème, je l'ai downloadé, il est beau   
Je cherche toujours sur les sites: j'ai trouvé pleins d'icones super intéressantes mais pas celles que je cherche  .


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un fonds d'écran japonais qui correspond à ta description ici :
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/949/cat/505


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

Bingo   
Une idée pour le récupérer? C'est une création perso peut être? En tout cas je la trouve magnifique  :love:

Edit: sur le fond d'écran, il y a marqué le nom d'un site, c'est le site d'un gars qui travaile en freelance (beau travail d'ailleurs). Cependant, l'image n'apparait pas (en fait si en petit et coupée).

De plus visiblement les icones ne sont pas de lui. Donc je cherche ailleurs lesdites icones.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Ben si, c'est de là-bas que j'ai récupéré ce desk 
On dirait qu'il ne propose plus son wall en téléchargement 

Pour les icônes "zen", essaie ici (collection "Edo")


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour le lien. Les icones sont très belles (ce sont pas les mêmes mais elles font très bien).
Tu n'aurais pas gardé le fond d'écran quelque part stp?


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien. Les icones sont très belles (ce sont pas les mêmes mais elles font très bien).
> Tu n'aurais pas gardé le fond d'écran quelque part stp?


Je vais le chercher...


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Ben je ne l'ai plus  en tout cas pas dans sa version originale, désolée... seulement dans une version modifiée et réduite.
Le mieux c'est que tu envoies un MP à celui dont j'ai posté le desk tout à l'heure. 

Sorry...


----------



## Diablo42 (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas grave. Merci de m'avoir aidé   
Je vais suivre ton conseil.


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Juillet 2005)

HEeeeeey ultra ou as tu choppé le desk bouh !!! j'arrive pas a le trouver sur le site fraise.com


----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2005)

Lut !

En ce moment chez moi...

@+,
Bug


----------



## ultra' (26 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> HEeeeeey ultra ou as tu choppé le desk bouh !!! j'arrive pas a le trouver sur le site fraise.com



Ici : http://www.lafraise.com/tee-shirt-7448p17-boouh___.html

J'ai fait un screenshot d'écran et j'ai rajouté du bleu autour (je me suis foulé sur celui là  )


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Juillet 2005)

merciiiiii


----------



## ultra' (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



il est pas mal celui la, comme tous les autres mais dommage que tes fonds ne prennent pas tout l'écran


----------



## Tangi (26 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Chouette ...

J'adore l'icone de la grosse boîte, tu peux me dire où je peux le trouver s'il te plaît...

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

c'est nato qui les a faites ! elles sont sur interfacelift


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2005)

Aujourd'hui...


----------



## Tangi (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est nato qui les a faites ! elles sont sur interfacelift


Génial, j'adore :love:...

Merci beaucoup  :love:...


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Génial, j'adore :love:...
> 
> Merci beaucoup  :love:...



De rien. :style:

J'avais ouvert un sujet dans portfolio...


----------



## ultra' (26 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De rien. :style:
> 
> J'avais ouvert un sujet dans portfolio...



Félicitations, je pensais pas que tu étais français. Comme quoi, y a + d'infographistes de talent en France qu'on le pense.


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2005)

Merci :style:

_On peut en apprendre beaucoup, rien qu'avec une adresse mail. 
Mais je ne me fais plus d'illusion, personne ne prend la peine de lire les " read me "...  _


----------



## Tangi (26 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De rien. :style:
> 
> J'avais ouvert un sujet dans portfolio...


Peux plus de coup-de-bouler ...


----------



## Sim le pirate (26 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Peux plus de coup-de-bouler ...



J'ai tiré pour toi!


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

Pareil. :love:


----------



## Tangi (26 Juillet 2005)

Merci ...

Mon premier avec mon tout nouveau iMac G5 20"... Pas très différent du dernier mais bon...





...


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juillet 2005)

Trop beau vos desktops ! 
Je cherche un wall qui irait bien avec les magnifiques sets xPack pour mon powerbook 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Trop beau vos desktops !
> Je cherche un wall qui irait bien avec les magnifiques sets xPack pour mon powerbook
> Merci d'avance.



et celui de BugMan... 
il me semble adapté, et tu aimais bien la verison Blanche...., non?


----------



## brodac03 (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !

Je suis tout nouveau sur macgeneration et un récent switcheur (2 semaines).

Je trouve que vous faites vraiment de superbes desks.

*Mais comment faire pour avoir en continue (pas widgets) les prévisions météo d'une localité sur le desk + heure et date ?*

*C'est quoi comme soft ??*

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juillet 2005)

brodac03 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau sur macgeneration et un récent switcheur (2 semaines).
> 
> ...



C'est un widget, à utiliser avec Konfabulator (pour Mac Os 10.3x), avec Dashboard (Mac Os 10.4x) je ne sais pas si c'est disponible...

Hé, les rois de la custo... Vous pensez pas qu'il serait temps de faire un sujet récapitulatif  de tous les softs que vous utilisez, avec quelques copies d'écrans pour l'illustrer et les liens idoines ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juillet 2005)

ps : merci à vous tous pour vos petits messages...  :style:


----------



## doojay (27 Juillet 2005)

brodac03 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau sur macgeneration et un récent switcheur (2 semaines).
> 
> ...


Hello et bienvenue      
Le programme dont tu parles a eu une news sur Mac Gé lundi il s'appelle konfabulator et en plus de ça tu as de la chance car depuis lundi justement il est gratuit


----------



## AuGie (27 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est un widget, à utiliser avec Konfabulator (pour Mac Os 10.3x), avec Dashboard (Mac Os 10.4x) je ne sais pas si c'est disponible...
> 
> Hé, les rois de la custo... Vous pensez pas qu'il serait temps de faire un sujet récapitulatif de tous les softs que vous utilisez, avec quelques copies d'écrans pour l'illustrer et les liens idoines ?



Sans faire de pub, sur notre forum, on a fait un petit tuto  :rose: 

Topic Tuto


----------



## sonette (27 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Quel est le soft permettant d'avoir la pochette du titre en cours sur itunes avec les infos ?  Merci.


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

sonette a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le soft permettant d'avoir la pochette du titre en cours sur itunes avec les infos ?  Merci.


C'est un widget qui ne marche pas avec DashBoard mais avec Konfabulator dont on a parlé un peu plus haut, il s'appelle Sputnik, il en existe d'autres si ma mémoire est bonne mais celui si est très réussi...

...

J'allais oublié, le widget qui donne les infos c'en est un autre, il s'agit d'iTunes Display, et qui marche toujours avec Konfabulator...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci ...
> 
> Mon premier avec mon tout nouveau iMac G5 20"... Pas très différent du dernier mais bon...
> 
> ...




Salut Tangi
J'adore le Wall que tu as mis :love:
Je pourrais savoir où l'as-tu trouvé ??:rose:


----------



## sonette (27 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est un widget qui ne marche pas avec DashBoard mais avec Konfabulator dont on a parlé un peu plus haut, il s'appelle Sputnik, il en existe d'autres si ma mémoire est bonne mais celui si est très réussi...
> 
> ...
> 
> J'allais oublié, le widget qui donne les infos c'en est un autre, il s'agit d'iTunes Display, et qui marche toujours avec Konfabulator...


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## brodac03 (27 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...

Je vais essayer tout ça ce soir et je me ferai une joie de vous afficher mon desk...

Bon aprèms !


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2005)

On change...


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Juillet 2005)

mes deux miens !!!

iMac : 



PowerBook : 




VOILA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2005)

Wallpaper: Longhorn
Theme: Milqu 
Font: Handel Got 
Icons: Nato Kino [interface lift]


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tangi
> J'adore le Wall que tu as mis :love:
> Je pourrais savoir où l'as-tu trouvé ??:rose:


Bien sûr ...

Tu le trouveras ici, merci à *Erftek*, l'auteur ... 



			
				sonette a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.


De rien ...


 ...

P.S. Comme je ne supporte pas d'avoir remarqué une énorme faute d'orthographe sans avoir pu la corriger, je la corrige maintenant c'est *celui-ci* et pas *celui si* bien entendu, quel gros couillon... Ne faites pas attention, ce sont juste les scrupules d'un maniaque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne l'ai plus  en tout cas pas dans sa version originale, désolée... seulement dans une version modifiée et réduite.
> Le mieux c'est que tu envoies un MP à celui dont j'ai posté le desk tout à l'heure.
> 
> Sorry...




voici la version originale


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper: Longhorn
> Theme: Milqu
> Font: Handel Got
> Icons: Nato Kino [interface lift]


Je veux le même :love:...

J'adore :love:...

...

P.S. Le wall s'appelle "Longhorn" mais où tu l'as trouvé, s'il te plaît ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je veux le même :love:...
> 
> J'adore :love:...
> 
> ...




ici


----------



## brodac03 (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Comment faites-vous pour que vos widgets avec konfabulator démarrent quand on allume le mac ??

Moi quand je démarre le mac, il me met le message suivant :

Impossible de redémarrer le Widget parce que '/private/tmp/Konfabulator/widescapeTimeSerializer.widget/widescapeTimeSerializer.widget' n'existe plus ou a été déplacé


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ici


Merci, en cherchant un peu j'avais fini par trouver ...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper: Longhorn
> Theme: Milqu
> Font: Handel Got
> Icons: Nato Kino [interface lift]


  j'avais le même il y'a ... quelques pages


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai juste grossi les icônes et changé le wall


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste grossi les icônes et changé le wall




J'aime énormement le wall , tu l'as eu où ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste grossi les icônes et changé le wall


hey on me voit !!! on me voit !!! 

j'aime beaucoup les wall de cet artiste là , il sont adorables  :love:


----------



## Tangi (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey on me voit !!! on me voit !!!
> 
> j'aime beaucoup les wall de cet artiste là , il sont adorables  :love:


J'en étais sûr ...

Moi aussi :love:...

...


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aime énormement le wall , tu l'as eu où ?



 Le wall, je ne sais plus sur quel site je l'ai eu...
 Désolé...
Par contre, je le met sur mon ftp si toi ou d'autres le veulent  ici 

En, attendant je recherche le site dans mes historiques 

edit : le site en question


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, ça fait longtemps que j'avais plus posté de desk... 




_
_ _theme : Ruler 1.1
 wall : Entrapment
 icons : nato kino + Mixthepix + Samui 1.1
 music : "Manhã de Carnaval"_


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Le wall, je ne sais plus sur quel site je l'ai eu...
> Désolé...
> Par contre, je le met sur mon ftp si toi ou d'autres le veulent  ici
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2005)

Poupoule...


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Un bureau très standard, car je ne cherche pas à customiser à tout va :


----------



## ultra' (28 Juillet 2005)

Très jolis desks Woa et Macounette.
Bugman et Pim, un peu moins car + classique, mais bien aussi 

Pim=>c'est quoi ta widget au dessus de la pochette cd stp ?


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Très jolis desks Woa et Macounette.
> Bugman et Pim, un peu moins car + classique, mais bien aussi
> 
> Pim=>c'est quoi ta widget au dessus de la pochette cd stp ?



C'est *iShack*, un widget qui permet d'envoyer des images sur le site d'ImageShack directement par glissé déposé :

http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=widget

Il est très bien, parce qu'il permet en particulier de copier directement dans le presse-papier le lien à coller dans un forum pour montrer une image ou une miniature. Il ne manque que la même chose à la "Galerie" de MacGénération


----------



## goonie (28 Juillet 2005)




----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Tu caches ton Desktop sous enveloppe fermée, spécial "Adultes seulement"


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le dock qui flotte au milieu de la fenètre... Illusion d'optique ou réalité ?





Non c'est le logiciel " Clear Dock " qui fait cela


----------



## Tangi (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est le logiciel " Clear Dock " qui fait cela


Je lui préfère TransparentDock...

...


----------



## Tangi (28 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis c'est impossible mais on ne sait jamais...

Existe-t-il un soft qui permettrait de ne pas indiquer le nom des dossiers qui se trouvent sur le Bureau comme ça par exemple :






Merci d'avance, même si je crois connaître d'avance la réponse...

...

P.S. En mettant cette capture d'écran je remarque que le thème Milk bugg un peu, la loupe de spotlight reste bleue ...


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2005)

Lut !

A propos des themes...

Je sais les afficher, mais avec quoi les crée-t'on ?  

@+,
Bug.


----------



## chokobelle (28 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il un soft qui permettrait de ne pas indiquer le nom des dossiers qui se trouvent sur le Bureau.



Bah sinon tu renommes en mettant juste un espace, et ça donne visuellement la même chose


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je lui préfère TransparentDock...
> 
> ...



Parce qu'il est payant ? :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Parce qu'il offre plus d'options.


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Bah sinon tu renommes en mettant juste un espace, et ça donne visuellement la même chose


Ben bien sûr, c'est pourtant tout bête :rose: mais j'étais persuadé qu'on ne pouvait pas nommé un dossier qu'avec un ou plusieurs espaces, et ben si :rateau:...

Une petite question supplémentaire, peut être un peu bête mais dans le doute, modifier le nom de "Macintosh HD" peut-il avoir des conséquences fâcheuses, comme quand on a la mauvaise idée de renommer le dossier utilisateur ???



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il est payant ? :hosto:


Parce que comme dit *Cor*, TransparentDock offre bien plus de possibilités...

...


----------



## nato kino (29 Juillet 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question supplémentaire, peut être un peu bête mais dans le doute, modifier le nom de "Macintosh HD" peut-il avoir des conséquences fâcheuses, comme quand on a la mauvaise idée de renommer le dossier utilisateur ???



Tu lui donnes le nom que tu veux, comme à ton iPod d'ailleurs (si tu en as un).


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui donnes le nom que tu veux, comme à ton iPod d'ailleurs (si tu en as un).


Ok merci ... Donc aucun risque de foutre le bordel sur mon disque dur...


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2005)

La première chose que j'ai fait sur tous mes Macs depuis ... toujours  c'est changer le nom de "Macintosh HD" 
La deuxième chose, c'est de changer les icônes du ou des disques sur le bureau. 
Et la troisième chose, changer le wall. Toujours.


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

Du coup voilà le dernier ...



 

J'ai loué le film "*2046*", sélection officielle du Festival de Cannes 2004, et j'ai redécouvert la sublime *Zhang Ziyi*...

...


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Juillet 2005)

c'est superbe!!! bravo


----------



## Tangi (29 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> c'est superbe!!! bravo


Je te remercie :rose:...

...


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2005)

Très joli en effet


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Juillet 2005)

Je sais que vous l'avez deja dit, mais je retrouve plus la page.. z'auriez l'adresse de l'icone pour faire des espace entre celles du dock 
merci ....


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que vous l'avez deja dit, mais je retrouve plus la page.. z'auriez l'adresse de l'icone pour faire des espace entre celles du dock
> merci ....


 
Voila voila .....   ici!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Juillet 2005)

merci bien ...


----------



## AuGie (1 Août 2005)

Mon premier wallpaper à base d'une photo prise en vacance :






The Png And Jpeg File available download

Critiques encouragées


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier wallpaper à base d'une photo prise en vacance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut ! 
Jolie photo ! 
Mais l'effet un peu "toile d'araignée" sur le fond me gène...
Je verrais bien quelque chose comme ceci :



(Flou médiane 10 pixels pour le fond)


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une addresse où je pourrai télécherger des skins pour a-dock !

merci


----------



## AuGie (1 Août 2005)

Clean .:. Dirty


----------



## ultra' (1 Août 2005)




----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Superbes desks, vous deux 
AuGie, un petit lien pour le wall ?  

et j'aime beaucoup aussi ton wall "fleuri"


----------



## AuGie (1 Août 2005)

Pour le wall : http://www.guikit.com/?p=240

Merci pour le wall Flower, en plus Aqua Soft m'a mis à la Une de leur site :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur tout les wall que je vois, il y a une trés jolie colonne à gauche ...

... quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est ?  et comment on fait pour l'avoir ??


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Août 2005)

Adium ??? 


en le personalisant du peux obtenir des choses similaires... mais je suis pas sur que tu parles de ca..


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Adium ???
> 
> 
> en le personalisant du peux obtenir des choses similaires... mais je suis pas sur que tu parles de ca..



si tu regardes le dernier wall de ultraman par exemple c'est quoi en haut à gauche ..


----------



## AuGie (3 Août 2005)




----------



## spritek (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> si tu regardes le dernier wall de ultraman par exemple c'est quoi en haut à gauche ..



Adium 

http://www.adiumx.com/

http://www.adiumxtras.com/


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Adium
> 
> http://www.adiumx.com/
> 
> http://www.adiumxtras.com/



Merci je vais aller voir !

Ah mais c'est une messagerie mince ...

... je croyais que c'était des racourcis, un genre de dock !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Joli mon cher Augie


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Août 2005)

na malheureusement argothian...


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> na malheureusement argothian...



ça sert à rien alors ! Tant pis c'était jolie !!


----------



## Tangi (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à rien alors ! Tant pis c'était jolie !!


:mouais:...

Ben si c'est une application de messagerie instantanée, très pratique d'ailleurs puisqu'elle permet de se connecter à plusieurs comptes, MSN Messenger, Yahoo ! Messenger, AIM, Jabber, etc... Elle évite d'avoir à aller sur MSN Messenger pour discuter avec un tel qui a un compte MSN et de se connecter à Yahoo ! Messenger pour discuter avec un autre qui a un compte Yahoo ! Messenger...Elle les regroupes tous...

Pas très clair comme réponse ... Mais bon, juste pour dire qu'elle est très pratique et très utile quand on utilise la messagerie instantanée...

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

>



Superbe Augie, j'adore  ce fractal me fait penser au nouveau design de Guikit.




			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Très sympa ce minimalisme Cor, c'est fou a quel point tu as modifié les ressources de ton système  



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à rien alors ! Tant pis c'était jolie !!









 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




mais comment fais-tu cela....?....
incroyable ce minimalisme........
super en tout cas...


----------



## ultra' (4 Août 2005)

Oui superbe Cor


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Impressionnant.  bravo Cor.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Merci les amis


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)




----------



## AuGie (4 Août 2005)

le minimalisme poussé à son paroxisme


----------



## Tangi (4 Août 2005)

Convertir un icone au format ".png" au format directement utilisable sous Mac OS X grâce à Pic2Icon, je sais faire mais faire l'inverse, comment fait-on ??? Comment convertir un icone en image au format ".png" par exemple ???

Merci d'avance à ceux qui savent ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Avec Pixadex


----------



## Tangi (4 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Avec Pixadex


Personne ne peut bouler *cor* pour moi sious plaît... Moi je peux plus ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2005)

c'est fait tangi


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


joliii !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Merci ma belle
Et merci mon beau


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci ma belle
> Et merci mon beau




mais comment tu fais, mais comment tu fais, y a bien une solution, tu n'as pas touché au code de l'os quand meme....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

En rien mais pour quelle partie tu demandes cela ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

non, je sais pas, je me disais que ta barre de menu etait caché, mais peut etre ne la prends-tu pas dans ton screenshot....
sinon, comment la caché, j'adorerai pouvoir le faire, un peu comme le dock....


----------



## zenzen (5 Août 2005)

Moi aussi j'aimerai bien savoir... Je connais un soft qui permet de la caché mais la couleur de la barre devient noir... Je voudrais la meme chose mais en blanc....

 :love:


----------



## pim (5 Août 2005)

Moi je connais un moyen de la cacher, cette fameuse barre de menus ! Il suffit de quitter toutes les applications, Finder y compris (pour pouvoir activer cette fonction du Finder, il faut l'avoir activé avec un logiciel comme Onyx, car par défaut le Finder ne peut pas être quitté).

Bon le problème c'est qu'il n'y a alors plus aucune icône sur le bureau, et que l'on ne peut plus rien faire !  :rateau:


----------



## zenzen (5 Août 2005)

Lol pim, chez moi ca marche pas... Ca fait redémarrer automatiquement le Finder...

Puis sur le screen de Cor y'a des app actives alors c'est pas la bonne solution...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Lol pim, chez moi ca marche pas... Ca fait redémarrer automatiquement le Finder...
> 
> Puis sur le screen de Cor y'a des app actives alors c'est pas la bonne solution...



Moi aussi elle m'interesserait ...
... la solution !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Barmaid


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Barmaid



...merci....merci....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Barmaid



ça donne un fichier ".ape" ?


----------



## zenzen (5 Août 2005)

Merci Cor  
 :love: 

Ouep, c'est haxies à utiliser avec Application Enhancer de Unsanity...
Et il est vraiment excellent cet haxies.... Après avoir activé le haxies, il faut relancer toutes les applis....


----------



## AuGie (5 Août 2005)

Un petit pour la route, avant Koh Lanta


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Tu regardes quand même pas cette connerie ?


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu regardes quand même pas cette connerie ?



Surtout qu'il y a Mon incroyable fiancé qui est quand même nettement mieux!!!


----------



## AuGie (5 Août 2005)

Ben justement, je viens de terminer le double combo Koh Lanta et Incroyable.... mon cerveau est vide


----------



## Tangi (6 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait tangi


Merci bien ...



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Barmaid


...


----------



## sleb (6 Août 2005)

salut

desolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe !!
je me demandais s'il était possible par une combine de diminuer la taille de la police de la barre de menus...

merci


----------



## doojay (6 Août 2005)

Oui c'est tout à fait possible mais le logiciel que je connais est payant: silk


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu regardes quand même pas cette connerie ?


arf j'ai pas osé la faire celle-là


----------



## pim (6 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Barmaid



J'ai essayé cet haxies sous 10.4.2... Il ne semble pas compatible avec Dashboard, car il me fait disparaître tous les Widgets, et dès que j'essaye d'en ouvrir un, il redisparaît à nouveau...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé cet haxies sous 10.4.2... Il ne semble pas compatible avec Dashboard, car il me fait disparaître tous les Widgets, et dès que j'essaye d'en ouvrir un, il redisparaît à nouveau...




aucun probleme chez moi............


----------



## sleb (6 Août 2005)

Je me permet a nouveau de vous demander des précisions :

Je veux diminuer la police de la barre de menu et des menus en général car ma résolution maximale est de 800x600 et ca fait vraiment très gros.
J'ai installé silk mais je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à faire ce que je voulais
il y a tinkertool qui permet aussi de régler certains paramètres mais je ne crois pas qu'il puisse diminuer la taille de la police des menus. Vous connaissez un moyen ?

HEEEELLLLLLPPPP !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

Nan à part silk et de peut-être modifier tes polices ...


----------



## jfr (6 Août 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé cet haxies sous 10.4.2... Il ne semble pas compatible avec Dashboard, car il me fait disparaître tous les Widgets, et dès que j'essaye d'en ouvrir un, il redisparaît à nouveau...



Exactement le même problème pour moi.


----------



## Benji (6 Août 2005)

tres estival


----------



## I-bouk (6 Août 2005)

voilà mon nouveau :





mais je pense que beaucoup de fan de WoW l'ont...


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cor
> :love:
> 
> Ouep, c'est haxies à utiliser avec Application Enhancer de Unsanity...
> Et il est vraiment excellent cet haxies.... Après avoir activé le haxies, il faut relancer toutes les applis....


Salut

je voulais changer ma barre de menu ...
... j'ai téléchargé appication enhancer de unsanity et haxies je le trouve pas !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> je voulais changer ma barre de menu ...
> ... j'ai téléchargé appication enhancer de unsanity et haxies je le trouve pas !!



il faut utiliser Silk


----------



## sleb (8 Août 2005)

désolé de la ramener à nouvo : en fait silk permet bel et bien de changer la police mais moi, je souhaite juste diminuer la police (je veux garder la même)
a priori, ca n'est pas possible avec silk.
Au nivo de mac os, il est possible de diminuer la police des icones alors pourkoi pas celle des menus ?


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2005)

Pour la taille de la police de la barre des menu c'est pas possible ( à ma connaissance ), tu peux changer celle du Finder mais barre des menu, non. Ou alors il faut toucher au systeme en dur, je vais regarder ca mais faut faire attention. 

Si je trouve, je t'en fait part


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Trés trés jolie fond d'écran Woa ...
... tu l'as pris où ? Merci

Sinon c'est quoi les heures au dessus de ton dock !


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2005)

Salut à tous et bravo pour vos desks !

Benji, pourrais tu nous donner un lien pour ton wall ?

Merci beaucoup !
MamaCass


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Trés trés jolie fond d'écran Woa ...
> ... tu l'as pris où ? Merci



Merci 
tu peux le trouver sur PIxel girl presents.



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon c'est quoi les heures au dessus de ton dock !



Il s'agit du widget Time zona bulator .


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> tu peux le trouver sur PIxel girl presents.


Merci pour le widget ..

... ton site de wall est vraiment pas mal mais tu aurais pas le nom de ton wall par hasard !! merci


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Août 2005)




----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le widget ..
> 
> ... ton site de wall est vraiment pas mal mais tu aurais pas le nom de ton wall par hasard !! merci




Et un Mars, et un pin's et 400¤......tu peux pas chercher un peu.....


----------



## esmerit (9 Août 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

>


Salut, c'est quoi ce logiciel, qui affiche la pochette de l'album ?

Heu , je suis sur (sous) le tigre..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

Ptit changement chez moi 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1424/cat/500/ppuser/18346


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Août 2005)

C'est Synergy, un shareware très sympa et pas cher: 5¤ 

http://wincent.com/a/products/synergy-advance/


----------



## ultra' (9 Août 2005)




----------



## Tangi (9 Août 2005)

...


Mon petit dernier...



 

...


----------



## Benji (9 Août 2005)

et hop, screen du soir, bonsoir 





mamacass : http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plage1pj.jpg
(merci anapivirtua)


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

Bonjours, je voulait tous mettre mon bureau en noir et blanc, mais stupeur, quand je met un icone en noir et blanc, ce qui etait transparent devient blanc comme ça :








Que faire ??

et est t'il possible que a chaque foi que je fait un nouveau dossier, que l'icone soit celle que je veux ?
en clair je veux ça a chaque nouveau dossier : 






c'est possible ??



------------------------------------------------------------------------


  vous allez me dire que je suis chiant   

mais ce topic fait 200 page, donc je suppose que toute les question ( mettre itunes dans la barre du haut etc..., ) ont été posé des centaine de fois et que personne ne veut  répondre ! serait t'il possible que un d'entre vous ( ou plusieurs ) fasse un tutorial assez complet de toutes les questions réponses qui tombent le plus souvent ( je sais j'en demande beaucoup ) mais ça simplifierai énormément après ...


----------



## Tangi (10 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours, je voulait tous mettre mon bureau en noir et blanc, mais stupeur, quand je met un icone en noir et blanc, ce qui etait transparent devient blanc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aucune idée ...



			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> et est t'il possible que a chaque foi que je fait un nouveau dossier, que l'icone soit celle que je veux ?
> en clair je veux ça a chaque nouveau dossier :
> 
> 
> ...


Tout à fait avec CandyBar, c'est payant mais tu peux l'essayer pendant une période limitée ...



			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> vous allez me dire que je suis chiant


Ouais...

Nan je déconne  c'est un plaisir de te rendre service, mais quelqu'un d'autre de plus compétent s'en chargera sûrement à ma place  ...

...


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

Bon bein j'ai quand même réussi a faire ça !



 

encore quelque imperfection, mais je suis bien content de moi  


Merci pour candy bar


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

c'est trés beau ...
... mais comment tu as fait pour rendre tes icones N&B

et dans ta barre des menus que représente l'icone le plus à gauche !!


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

bein l'icone la plus a gauche et le finder ??

sinon, a par World of Warcraft, j'ai charger tous mes icones ici  ! pour WoW, je l'ai recolorier avec Photoshop


----------



## Tangi (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est trés beau ...
> ... mais comment tu as fait pour rendre tes icones N&B
> 
> et dans ta barre des menus que représente l'icone le plus à gauche !!


C'est l'affichage de l'état PPoE, sa connexion Internet en somme, Préférecnes systèmes-->Réseau-->Onglet PPoE-->Afficher l'état PPoE...

...


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

merci à vous deux ...
... mais cet icône PPoE ne sert pas à grand chose en faite ...


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

a désolé je pensai que tu parlait du dock, c'est l'éthernet et c'est pratique pour me connecter au net, j'ai juste a cliké dessu


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Mon petit dernier...
> ...


maintenant à toi ...
... que représente l'icone tout en haut à gauche en bas de la pomme


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant à toi ...
> ... que représente l'icone tout en haut à gauche en bas de la pomme



bein la météo avec  Konfabulator


----------



## I-bouk (10 Août 2005)

Combien de temps dure candy bar ??


----------



## Paradise (10 Août 2005)

Voila mon Petit desk...
[URL=http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image12sv.jpg]
	

[/url]


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2005)

Petit, petit... il a l'air bien grand ton ecran quand meme !
Bravo en tous cas !

MamaCass


----------



## Paradise (10 Août 2005)

lol oui il est grand.... tres tres grand


----------



## alexfvl (10 Août 2005)

Slt , voila mon premier post pour Aout    Après qq semaines de vacances ....





* Not Safe Work *

bonnes vacances à ceux qui on encore la chance d'y etre


----------



## Tangi (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant à toi ...
> ... que représente l'icone tout en haut à gauche en bas de la pomme


C'est widescapeWeather de Konfabulator...


			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Combien de temps dure candy bar ??


30 jours je crois... Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les icones modifiés redeviendront ceux d'origine, ce seront les nouveaux icones qui seront conservés...

...


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

Dis moi *Augie*, sur ton site guiKit on voit aujourd'hui des icones créés par D. Lanham pour remplacer les icones des fichiers ".zip" notamment, mais comment fait-on pour modifier les icones de ces fichiers, parce que CandyBar ne le permet malheureusement pas ... On peut le faire par un copier-coller classique, mais le faire pour plusiqeurs fichiers, ça devient ctrès vite chiant à la longue...

Je cois que la question a déjà été posée, mais est restée sans réponse...

Merci d'avance...

...


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Sur une écran ibook 1024*768, vaut-il mieux prendre la meilleure définition possible à chaque fois (pour les walls) ou cela n'a-t-il aucune différence ?


1600x1200
1280x1024
1152x768
1024x768


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Sur une écran ibook 1024*768, vaut-il mieux prendre la meilleure définition possible à chaque fois (pour les walls) ou cela n'a-t-il aucune différence ?
> 
> 
> 1600x1200
> ...


 ben non, tu dois prendre le wallpaper adapté à la résolution de ton écran, c'est à dire 1024*768 ici en l'occurence...


----------



## spritek (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Sur une écran ibook 1024*768, vaut-il mieux prendre la meilleure définition possible à chaque fois (pour les walls) ou cela n'a-t-il aucune différence ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux prendre du 1024x768 ou du 1600x1200 car c'est la même proportion: 4/3. Les autres formats devronts être "étirés" pour s'adapter à ton écran: les proportins propres de ces images seront modifiées et par conséquent l'image sera changée. Ceci n'est qu'un avis qui se base sur de la logique: je n'ai pas encore mac osx


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Merci de vos réponses, je pensais qu'en prenant la résolution la plus élevée j'aurai une meillleure qualité d'image ... mais non !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux prendre du 1024x768 ou du 1600x1200 car c'est la même proportion: 4/3. Les autres formats devronts être "étirés" pour s'adapter à ton écran: les proportins propres de ces images seront modifiées et par conséquent l'image sera changée. Ceci n'est qu'un avis qui se base sur de la logique: je n'ai pas encore mac osx


 Oui, sauf qu'en prenant du 1600 par exemple, il charge systématiquement une image bien plus lourde pour rien


----------



## cupertino (11 Août 2005)

Voilà le mien, enfin celui de l'iMac, j'en ferai de l'Xserve et du Powermac dès que j'en disposerai ;-)





P.S. la résolution est normalement du 1680 x 1050 mais Imageshack ne veut pas de celle-ci !


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sauf qu'en prenant du 1600 par exemple, il charge systématiquement une image bien plus lourde pour rien


Cela peut-il avoir une incidence sur les performances de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut-il avoir une incidence sur les performances de l'ordinateur ?


 A moins que l'image ne fasse vraiment 20Mo, non ça ne changera pas grand chose, ou du moins la différence sera imperceptible... quand j'étais encore sous pc, là je me souviens que c'était assez flagrant, que les ralentissements dûs au chargement/rafraichissement de mon wallpaper étaient très nets et agaçants...


----------



## cupertino (11 Août 2005)

cupertino a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mien, enfin celui de l'iMac, j'en ferai de l'Xserve et du Powermac dès que j'en disposerai ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sinon dans ma gallerie, un screen de l'xserve via l'iMac sous Xgrid pour jauger la vitesse des G5 embarqués :
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1370/size/big/ppuser/3798


----------



## Freezy (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un saurait comment on attrappe les widgets, d'habitude je les prends avec mon curseur mais avec le nouveau konfabulator, ils resistent ... ils ne se laissent plus attrapper comme avant


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2005)

Maintient la touche "Pomme" enfoncée tandis que tu cliques et déplaces ta souris.


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2005)

Clean - Dirty - Dash

Une petite custo complete David Lanham


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

Ma question ne t'intéresse pas ou alors je t'embête ???? ...



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi *Augie*, sur ton site guiKit on voit aujourd'hui des icones créés par D. Lanham pour remplacer les icones des fichiers ".zip" notamment, mais comment fait-on pour modifier les icones de ces fichiers, parce que CandyBar ne le permet malheureusement pas ... On peut le faire par un copier-coller classique, mais le faire pour plusiqeurs fichiers, ça devient ctrès vite chiant à la longue...
> 
> Je cois que la question a déjà été posée, mais est restée sans réponse...
> 
> ...


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2005)

Mince j'vais pas vu  :rose: Mes excuses :rose:  :rose: 

Je l'ai fait avec Candybar, je te met la capture :


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mince j'vais pas vu  :rose: Mes excuses :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Je l'ai fait avec Candybar, je te met la capture :


Merci milles fois ...

Mais au risque de devenir chiant, pour changer les icones des dossiers ".doc", ".xls", etc, je fais comment ??? Parce qu tu m'as donné la solution que pour changer les icones des ".zip" et de tous types d'archives...

Je sais je suis pénible :rose:...

...


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2005)

Sur ma capture, la petite roue, tu fais " Open application " et tu choisis le programme qui correspond au fichiers, par exemple Apercu pour les PNG, PDF et .... ou Itunes pour les fichiers MP3....


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Sur ma capture, la petite roue, tu fais " Open application " et tu choisis le programme qui correspond au fichiers, par exemple Apercu pour les PNG, PDF et .... ou Itunes pour les fichiers MP3....


Ah c'est aussi simple que ça :rose:...

Mille mercis  ...

P.S. Peux plus de coup-de-bouler ...


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2005)

POur ceux qui cherche le BOMArchive Helper :


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

je cherche un programme qui permettrait de fixer la taille de telle ou telle icone sur le bureau,
permettant d'avoir par exedmple une icone à 48 et une autre à 112.

Un tel programme existe-t-il?? Je suis quasimment sur d'avoir vu une news la dessus quelque part 
(à moins que je ne l'ai révé ?? :rateau:  :rateau: )

Merci d'avance 


Sim


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> je cherche un programme qui permettrait de fixer la taille de telle ou telle icone sur le bureau,
> permettant d'avoir par exedmple une icone à 48 et une autre à 112.
> ...





Il s'agit d'IconSizeEnabler, mais mauvaise nouvelle, il ne fonctionne que jusqu'à Jaguar !


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'IconSizeEnabler, mais mauvaise nouvelle, il ne fonctionne que jusqu'à Jaguar !



Effectivement, je viens de tomber dessus!! 
Une autre idée???


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Août 2005)

Un petit desktop en attendant des réponses...


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2005)

Si un modo passe par là, il faudrait editer mon précedent desktop, j'ai eu un bug sur le ftp


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

Ce soir sur l'iBook :



 

...


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

soyez indulgents....
C'est mon ordi professionnel alors pas trop d'originalités possibles...





benkenobi


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Un petit avant de dormir 

http://matthieu88.free.fr/foutoir.png

Voilà à quoi ressemble mon bureau après une conversation sur iChat 

Merci JC


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Un petit avant de dormir
> 
> ...




De rien.....
mais tu devrais reduire la taille de tes icones...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Août 2005)

J'avais installé un logiciel pour afficher en filigramme le contenu des mails entrants pendant que j'étais dans d'autres applications
je voudrais le désinstaller mais je ne connais plus le nom de ce logiciel!!!

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## AuGie (12 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais installé un logiciel pour afficher en filigramme le contenu des mails entrants pendant que j'étais dans d'autres applications
> je voudrais le désinstaller mais je ne connais plus le nom de ce logiciel!!!
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
> Merci d'avance



C'etait pas ca : http://www.bronsonbeta.com/mailappetizer/beta/


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'etait pas ca : http://www.bronsonbeta.com/mailappetizer/beta/


Oui c'est celui-là !
C'est un plug-in de Mail et je ne sais pas comment on fait pour le désinstaller Merci pour ton aide


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2005)

Ce n'est pas trop l'objet du présent fil ...
Mais baste ! Nous sommes en août 
C'est assez simple, normalement [enfin, si ce plug-in est fait correctement] : tu quittes Mail. Puis tu ouvres un Finder et te promène jusqu'au dossier :
~/Library/Mail/Bundles
Là tu devrais aisément identifier 'mailappetizer' : tu le supprimes (pomme-delete).
Tu relances Mail et tu vérifies que tout va bien.
Si c'est bon, tu peux purger ta corbeille, sinon tu remets le bundle et tu espères de meilleures explications que les miennes ...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas trop l'objet du présent fil ...
> Mais baste ! Nous sommes en août
> C'est assez simple, normalement [enfin, si ce plug-in est fait correctement] : tu quittes Mail. Puis tu ouvres un Finder et te promène jusqu'au dossier :
> ~/Library/Mail/Bundles
> ...


Je ne savais pas très bien où le placer voilà pourquoi ... les modos feront le ménage 
ca fonctionne comme tu l'as présenté ... je te remercie


----------



## alexfvl (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> De rien.....
> mais tu devrais reduire la taille de tes icones...



Oui, et vite passer tout cela dans le rep fourre-tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Un petit avant de dormir
> 
> ...



tu devrais te faire un dossier de recption pour tout ce qui vient des logs internet....
(Mail,Saf,Ichat....)


----------



## r0rk4l (12 Août 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Décidément je trouve tes desktops magnifiques! La demoiselle a de superbes lèvres


----------



## ultra' (12 Août 2005)

Merci R0rk4l, celle là aussi a de très belles lèvres


----------



## KidP@ddle (13 Août 2005)

salut tt le monde


----------



## Tangi (13 Août 2005)

KidP@ddle a dit:
			
		

> salut tt le monde


Très jolie wall, d'ailleurs ce fond d'écran a beaucoup de succès, c'est la troisième fois, si je ne m'abuse qu'on le voit ici... Son auteur Rasmus Andersson 

...



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci R0rk4l, celle là aussi a de très belles lèvres


J'en étais sûr ...

Angelina Jolie, remporte un grand succès auprès des deskeurs...

C'est vraiment une question de goût, moi je ne la trouve pas du tout jolie, mais alors pas du tout :sick:... Et ce sont justement ses lèvres qui gâchent tout, elle s'est faite piquer par un insecte géant ou quoi, c'est une sacrée boursouflure qu'elle a là... Enfin chacun ses goûts ... Et puis je suis complètement hors sujet :modo:...

...


----------



## Kr!st0f (14 Août 2005)

Hello,

Pti dernier:





Bye


----------



## jfr (14 Août 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Pti dernier:
> 
> ...




Camille  :love:


----------



## alexfvl (14 Août 2005)




----------



## burff@no-log.org (14 Août 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

>



joli !


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Août 2005)

on fait comment pour avoir les petites fenetres flotante sur le bureau ?


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Août 2005)

et aussi l'affichage de la pochette cd c'est comment quon fait


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Août 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Pti dernier:
> 
> ...


 Sympa (j'aime bien le p'tit controleur du Shuffle  ) mais les icônes blanches, c'est pas toujours super lisible...


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Pti dernier:
> 
> ...


 Très sobre, très classe... comme je les aime. Bravo.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Août 2005)

Merci pour le lien du wall 
Un petit desk gentil avant de dormir...


----------



## gregetcoco (15 Août 2005)

merci de me répondre


----------



## bioscoop (15 Août 2005)




----------



## r0rk4l (15 Août 2005)

Superbe bioscoop! J'adore ton dock et tes icones comme ça!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

>


 Je suis intéressé par plusieurs choses. Je sais que j'ai déjà lues les réponses aux questions que je vais poser mais le sujet est trop grand pour que je les retrouve :
- Comment avoir les informations sur le morceau en lecture ? Est-ce possible avec un widget dashboard ou growl ?
- Pour avoir la date dans la barre des menus, avez-vous une logiciel qui se comporte comme un vrai menu extra(comme si c'était le menu originel, pas un truc comme konfabulator ou amnesty) ?


----------



## Tangi (15 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis intéressé par plusieurs choses. Je sais que j'ai déjà lues les réponses aux questions que je vais poser mais le sujet est trop grand pour que je les retrouve :
> - Comment avoir les informations sur le morceau en lecture ? Est-ce possible avec un widget dashboard ou growl ?
> - Pour avoir la date dans la barre des menus, avez-vous une logiciel qui se comporte comme un vrai menu extra(comme si c'était le menu originel, pas un truc comme konfabulator ou amnesty) ?


...

Pour la première question, il s'agit d'un widget qui marche avec Konfabulator, il s'appelle iTunes Display disponible ici... J'ignore s'il en existe un qui marche avec DashBoard ...

Pour ta deuxième question, je crois qu'il s'agit de MenuCalendarClock, qui marche en lien direct avec iCal...

...


----------



## meldon (15 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Pour la première question, il s'agit d'un widget qui marche avec Konfabulator, il s'appelle iTunes Display disponible ici... J'ignore s'il en existe un qui marche avec DashBoard ...



Oui, il y en a au moins un. Il suffit d'aller sur la page des widgets du site d'apple et de taper itune dans le champ de recherche. Je sais c'est pas évident.


----------



## Tangi (15 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y en a au moins un. Il suffit d'aller sur la page des widgets du site d'apple et de taper itune dans le champ de recherche. Je sais c'est pas évident.


Cette dernière petite remarque, ne m'est pas directement destinée, si ???

Parce qu'après tout je ne suis pas demandeur, iTunes Display me convient parfaitement... Je répondais juste à *DarkTemlplar*...

...


----------



## meldon (15 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Cette dernière petite remarque, ne m'est pas directement destinée, si ???
> 
> Parce qu'après tout je ne suis pas demandeur, iTunes Display me convient parfaitement... Je répondais juste à *DarkTemlplar*...
> 
> ...



Non pas du tout. Tu t'es montré on ne peut plus serviable en donnant un poisson à quelqu'un qui criait famine. Moi je préférerais que les affamés apprennent à pêcher alors je complètais ta réponse sur le point concernant Dashboard. 

PS: encore une fois non, ce n'était pas pour toi, tu as été bien brave et je m'en voudrais si tu pensais que je te faisais une remarque.


----------



## Tangi (15 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout. Tu t'es montré on ne peut plus serviable en donnant un poisson à quelqu'un qui criait famine. Moi je préférerais que les affamés apprennent à pêcher alors je complètais ta réponse sur le point concernant Dashboard.


Je suis un peu susceptible ...

...


----------



## meldon (15 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu susceptible ...
> 
> ...



Pas moi, j'ai un caractère adorable.


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2005)

Tanguy : merci pour MenCalendarClock. Malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas comme un menu extra classique : on ne peut pas le déplacer, si je clique dans le menu d'à côté et que je me déplace sur celui-ci c'est comme si je n'avais pas cliqué, je suis obligé de recliquer et par contre après si je reviens sur le menu d'à côté il se souvient que j'avais clique... bref ça m'énerve.  Ce que je recherche c'est vraiment un truc tout bête qui me donne la date en plus de l'heure. 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y en a au moins un. Il suffit d'aller sur la page des widgets du site d'apple et de taper itune dans le champ de recherche. Je sais c'est pas évident.


En effet. Mais il n'y en a aucun qui fasse exactement ce que je veux, c'est pour ça que je demandais. Les plus proches de ce que je désire sont Album Art Widget (mais il est moche et n'affiche pas l'album ni le classement ni la durée....) et iTunes Artwork (mais il faut passer la souris dessus pour avoir les infos).

Je pense que je vais finir par écrire des widgets moi-même.


----------



## alexfvl (16 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> - Pour avoir la date dans la barre des menus, avez-vous une logiciel qui se comporte comme un vrai menu extra(comme si c'était le menu originel, pas un truc comme konfabulator ou amnesty) ?




Pour apporter une petite precision, la soft que j'utilise pour custom la date est iClock 

Voila


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2005)

Merci pour iClock


----------



## gregetcoco (16 Août 2005)

sinon il y a l'excelent synergy trés joli qui affiche les pochette (petit soft à 5 euros)


----------



## nato kino (16 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas comme un menu extra classique : on ne peut pas le déplacer, si je clique dans le menu d'à côté et que je me déplace sur celui-ci c'est comme si je n'avais pas cliqué, je suis obligé de recliquer et par contre après si je reviens sur le menu d'à côté il se souvient que j'avais clique... bref ça m'énerve.



Rien compris !!  :rateau: 

Tu parles de l'affichage à l'écran de son menu ? Tu peux le limiter dans les prefs...


----------



## gregetcoco (17 Août 2005)

je aprle d'un petit soft pour itunes trés jolis et paramétrable qui affiche les titres la pochette et tout et tout comme un petit widget.


----------



## I-bouk (17 Août 2005)

Voilà mon petit dernier ! l'ancien trop triste


----------



## Tangi (17 Août 2005)

Mon petit dernier...



 

...


----------



## nato kino (17 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je aprle d'un petit soft pour itunes trés jolis et paramétrable qui affiche les titres la pochette et tout et tout comme un petit widget.




tu t'appelles Dark Templar maintenant ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2005)

très joli desk tangi   



 

WP: Headvoid (dA)


----------



## Missiku_San (19 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> WP: Headvoid (dA)



hello je suis de retour apres une petite centaine de pages d'absence ! Je vois que mes icones servent encore... ça fait plaisir  ! (pour ceux qui n'ont pris le train que depuis moins de 100 pages, c'est moi qui ai fait le set d'icones "samurai set" qu'on trouve chez tous les bons fournisseurs !  )

Je travail actuellement sur un nouveau set d'icone de remplacement pour le systeme complet (encore plus tres mieux), mais je suis sous jaguar, est-ce qu'il y a des nouveaux dossiers ou icones avec le Tigre qui ne figurait pas sous OS 10.3 ? (je sais pas, du style un dossier widget ou autre nouveauté Tiger ...)
Si vous avez des captures de candybar par exemple ça serait au poil ! (je suppose qu'il affiche tous les icones dispo)
Merci, A+


----------



## Tangi (19 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> très joli desk tangi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci *woa* ...

Très joli desk au passage ...



			
				Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> hello je suis de retour apres une petite centaine de pages d'absence ! Je vois que mes icones servent encore... ça fait plaisir  ! (pour ceux qui n'ont pris le train que depuis moins de 100 pages, c'est moi qui ai fait le set d'icones "samurai set" qu'on trouve chez tous les bons fournisseurs !  )
> 
> Je travail actuellement sur un nouveau set d'icone de remplacement pour le systeme complet (encore plus tres mieux), mais je suis sous jaguar, est-ce qu'il y a des nouveaux dossiers ou icones avec le Tigre qui ne figurait pas sous OS 10.3 ? (je sais pas, du style un dossier widget ou autre nouveauté Tiger ...)
> Si vous avez des captures de candybar par exemple ça serait au poil ! (je suppose qu'il affiche tous les icones dispo)
> Merci, A+


Effectivement il y a de nouveaux dossiers, donc de nouveaux icones avec Tiger qui n'existaient pas sous Panther et a fortiori sous Jaguar...

Il s'agit des "dossiers intelligents", des "dossiers à graver" et des widgets : voici une capture d'écran, malheureusement mon système ne dispose plus de beaucoup d'icones d'origine, les icones des "dossiers intelligents" et des "dossiers à graver" ont été modifiés et font partie du set "Milkanodised", par contre l'icone du widget est d'origine... Voili, voilou...






...


----------



## ultra' (19 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci *woa* ...
> 
> Très joli desk au passage ...
> 
> ...



Il y a également Dashboard, Automator et idisk public.

Très joli desk Woa, en effet, tu changes ta façon de concevoir les desks, je préfère


----------



## Missiku_San (19 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il y a de nouveaux dossiers, donc de nouveaux icones avec Tiger qui n'existaient pas sous Panther et a fortiori sous Jaguar...
> 
> Il s'agit des "dossiers intelligents", des "dossiers à graver" et des widgets : voici une capture d'écran, malheureusement mon système ne dispose plus de beaucoup d'icones d'origine, les icones des "dossiers intelligents" et des "dossiers à graver" ont été modifiés et font partie du set "Milkanodised", par contre l'icone du widget est d'origine... Voili, voilou...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse rapide... ça va, 3 icones ça me fait pas trop de taf en plus !


----------



## ikybiz (19 Août 2005)

bonjour,

je suis nouveau dans le monde mac et j ai un petit probleme avec les icones...

j utilise la derniere version de candy bar...

ce probleme se pose en particulier pour le set d icones de vlc publies il ya environ 2 semaines.

Quand je les change, au lieu d avoir limage crrespond a l icone, j ai juste une image avec ecrit icns ou png suivant le cas. En gros, elle maffiche le type de fichier au lieu du fichier lui meme.. Ca doit surement etre tout bete a regler mais je bloque, j ai cherche et pas trouve... donc si qulqu un pouvait maider.. merci beaucoup


----------



## Tangi (19 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> je suis nouveau dans le monde mac et j ai un petit probleme avec les icones...
> 
> ...


Bonjour ... Et bienvenue ...

C'est juste un problème de format... CandyBar ne gère que les icones du type "Mac OS icon file", pour convertir un icone au format ".png" (qui n'est autre qu'un format d'image) dans le bon format il existe Pic2Icon... Il suffit de glisser les icones au format ".png" (par exemple) dans la fenêtre de Pic2Icon (onglet "Progression") pour qu'il se charge de la conversion automatiquement... Ensuite tu n'auras plus qu'à les glisser dans les cases de candyBar...

...


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ... Et bienvenue ...
> 
> C'est juste un problème de format... CandyBar ne gère que les icones du type "Mac OS icon file", pour convertir un icone au format ".png" (qui n'est autre qu'un format d'image) dans le bon format il existe Pic2Icon... Il suffit de glisser les icones au format ".png" (par exemple) dans la fenêtre de Pic2Icon (onglet "Progression") pour qu'il se charge de la conversion automatiquement... Ensuite tu n'auras plus qu'à les glisser dans les cases de candyBar...
> 
> ...





Pic2Icon n'existe plus !
On tombe sur une page 404.


----------



## ikybiz (19 Août 2005)

merci de ta reponse... mais effectivement le lien nest pas bon et sur google tous les liens pointent vers cette page qui n est plus bonne... si tu as une autre solution...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2005)

Je t'ai mis pic2icon sur mon FTP


----------



## ikybiz (19 Août 2005)

Un grand merci!!!!


merci beaucoup....


----------



## Tangi (19 Août 2005)

On finit par y arriver ...


----------



## bibyfok (20 Août 2005)

Je vous fais partager une petite creation faite ce matin, a partir d'une photo trouvée sur deviantart.
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showgallery.php/ppuser/15124/cat/500


----------



## Tangi (21 Août 2005)

Bon en voilà un autre...







Clean - Dirty​


----------



## ultra' (21 Août 2005)

Très joli desk Tangi 





Le wallpaper est dispo ici

J'en profite pour dire que j'ai crée hier des icones de statut pour adium :


----------



## AuGie (21 Août 2005)

J'ai mis en ligne mon premier wallpaper :





Coloré


----------



## AuGie (21 Août 2005)

Un petit desk :


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bon en voilà un autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en profite pour dire, ce que je n'ai pas eu le temps de dire la dernière fois, que le wall, le thème et beaucoup des icones utilisés pour ce desk proviennent du site d'AuGie guiKit...

Merci à lui ...

...


----------



## I-bouk (22 Août 2005)

Tangi, tu change de bureau 3 fois par semaine ???


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, tu change de bureau 3 fois par semaine ???


J'ai mes périodes, comme ça ... Enfin c'est plutôt deux fois par semaine en ce moment ... Je suis la moitié de la semaine sur mon iMac G5, et l'autre partie du temps sur l'iBook de ma mère, donc de quoi changer encore plus souvent de desks...

J'avoue inonder ce fil un peu trop souvent ces derniers temps :rose:...

...


----------



## I-bouk (22 Août 2005)

C'est pas un reproche vue que tes bureau sont très beau   

Je trouvai juste bizarre, j'ai refait le mien il y a pas très longtemps ; ça ma pris presque une mâtiné, alors voilà ...


----------



## AuGie (22 Août 2005)

Merci de ton soutien Tangi


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un reproche vue que tes bureau sont très beau
> 
> Je trouvai juste bizarre, j'ai refait le mien il y a pas très longtemps ; ça ma pris presque une mâtiné, alors voilà ...


C'est gentil :rose:... Je sais pas ce que j'ai par moment, ce que je conserve plusieurs semaines par contre, ce sont les icones...



			
				AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton soutien Tangi


Ben c'est moi qui te remercie, ce site est en train de devenir une véritable mine guiKit...

...


----------



## bioscoop (22 Août 2005)




----------



## AuGie (22 Août 2005)

Clean ¥ Dirty


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Août 2005)

j'aimerai savoir si il existe des themes qui s'appliques également à safari, itunes et autres application sous tiger, je cherche également la police que vous utilisé le plus souvent dans vos bureaux

merci d'avance


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai savoir si il existe des themes qui s'appliques également à safari, itunes et autres application sous tiger, je cherche également la police que vous utilisé le plus souvent dans vos bureaux
> 
> merci d'avance


Pour changer l'aspect des fenêtres, on est d'accord, il te faut ShapeShifter...

Une application, que tu peux tester mais qui à terme te coûtera une quinzaine d'euros, et qui se loge dans les Préférences Systèmes et qui permet de changer l'apparence des fenêtres, de la barre des menus, etc...

Les thèmes qu'on utilise grâce à ShapeShifter s'appliquent ensuite à tout le système et à toutes les applications, donc y compris iTunes, Safari et tout le toutim, sauf à inclure certaines applications dans la liste d'exclusion... Si on veut par exemple installer le thème Milk, il s'appliquera à toutes les applications, mais si on veut par exemple qu'iTunes garde son look métal d'origine, il suffit d'inclure iTunes dans cette fameuse liste...

Voili, voilou... Pour changer la police du système, il te faudra Silk, une autre application qui se loge directement dans les Préférences Systèmes et qui n'est pas gratuite non plus... La police qu'ils utilisent n'est, je crois, malheureusement pas gratuite, c'est une police payante, à confirmer bien entendu...

A mon avis tu savais déjà beaucoup des choses que j'ai pu écrire, mais dans le doute ...


...


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voili, voilou... Pour changer la police du système, il te faudra Silk, une autre application qui se loge directement dans les Préférences Systèmes et qui n'est pas gratuite non plus...


Attention toutefois, alors que sous Panther je n'avais eu aucun problème, après deux jours d'essai sous Tiger (10.4.2, dernière version de silk en date) l'affichage s'est mis à complètement déconner (des zones de couleurs étranges qui se multipliaient partout, pire que quand on overclocke un peu trop la carte graphique), j'ai été obligé de le désactiver.


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Attention toutefois, alors que sous Panther je n'avais eu aucun problème, après deux jours d'essai sous Tiger (10.4.2, dernière version de silk en date) l'affichage s'est mis à complètement déconner (des zones de couleurs étranges qui se multipliaient partout, pire que quand on overclocke un peu trop la carte graphique), j'ai été obligé de le désactiver.


J'avoue que j'ai eu de drôles de problèmes avec ShapeShifter moi aussi, Finder bloqué de chez bloqué, iChat ne voulant plus se lancer, etc...

Unsanity aurait-il quelques problèmes avec cette version de Mac OS X ??? ...

...


----------



## ultra' (23 Août 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis en ligne mon premier wallpaper :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Extra AuGie, félicitations. 
Ca me fait penser au wallpaper Colorfull que tu avais utilisé il y a quelques temps 




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Attention toutefois, alors que sous Panther je n'avais eu aucun problème, après deux jours d'essai sous Tiger (10.4.2, dernière version de silk en date) l'affichage s'est mis à complètement déconner (des zones de couleurs étranges qui se multipliaient partout, pire que quand on overclocke un peu trop la carte graphique), j'ai été obligé de le désactiver.




Salut Romain  
Personnellement je n'utilise Silk que pour faire des screenshots, sinon il est désactivé. 
Trop du bug, et il est toujours impossible de sélectionner des champs dans une base de données avec Safari


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

Voila le desk sur mon powerbook...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voila le desk sur mon powerbook...




tiens, tu l'a trouvé ou......l'est fort sympa.....


----------



## gregetcoco (23 Août 2005)

merci beaucoup tangui pour toutes ses infos, tu avais raisons j'avais quelques doutes et je n'avais pas vu que l'on pouvait exclure ou inclure les thémes sur certaine appli merci beaucoup

a plus.


----------



## gregetcoco (23 Août 2005)

je viens d'éssayé rien à faire le theme (j'ai pris milk) et il ne s'applique pas à itunes, safari..... alors que la liste d'exclusion est vide, comprends pas il me reste 4 jours d'évaluation ca ne me donne pas envie de me le procurer peut être y a t-il une autre solution


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'éssayé rien à faire le theme (j'ai pris milk) et il ne s'applique pas à itunes, safari..... alors que la liste d'exclusion est vide, comprends pas il me reste 4 jours d'évaluation ca ne me donne pas envie de me le procurer peut être y a t-il une autre solution




Seuls certains thèmes ont des skins pour iTunes et ou Safari.


----------



## ultra' (23 Août 2005)

En l'occurence, Safari et itunes sont skinnés pour Milk, comme 95% des thèmes d'ailleurs.

Bizarre comme problème, ça vient de toi et non de Shapeshifter je pense. Tu devrais faire un petit coup d'Onyx ^^


----------



## drs (23 Août 2005)

salut a tous

magnifiques vos desktops. Je ne poste pas le mien, trop classique (couleur unie et interface standard).
Néanmoins, je voudrais reposer une question pour lequel je n'avais pas eu de réponses à l'époque, mais peut etre la donne a-t-elle changé aujourd'hui.

Je voudrais savoir s'il n'existe pas un soft qui me permettrait de rendre la barre de menu transparente. En fait, plus précisément, je voudrais laisser le texte noir, et retirer la couleur blanche du fond de la barre.

Alex


----------



## gregetcoco (23 Août 2005)

petit coup d'onyx maintenant j'ai le themes sur itunes mais pas sur safari comprend rien tant pis !


----------



## Tangi (23 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> petit coup d'onyx maintenant j'ai le themes sur itunes mais pas sur safari comprend rien tant pis !


T'as redémarré j'espère ??? :mouais:...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

mouarf je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis le seul qui suis totalement hermétique à la customisation de mon os... ça doit probablement être des vieux restes de mes mauvaises expériences windowsiennes...


----------



## AuGie (23 Août 2005)

Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, une BOMBE vient de sortir, le nouveau Shapshifter, c'est absolument énorme, avec la possibilité de customiser son theme grace à Core Image


----------



## Tangi (24 Août 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, une BOMBE vient de sortir, le nouveau Shapshifter, c'est absolument énorme, avec la possibilité de customiser son theme grace à Core Image


J'espère qu'il buggera moins que la version précédente, il m'a buggué le Finder, iChat, Pacifist (pour réinstaller iChat que j'ai perdu grâce, ou plutôt à cause de lui), Lecteur DVD ( j'ai loué un DVD il y a 3 heures, comme par hasard il ne montait pas sur le Bureau, je désactive ShapeShifter et il marche impec, bref que des bugs)... 

Fait chier pour une appli que j'ai payé 15 euros quand même... Reste plus qu'à tester la nouvelle version...

Merci pour l'info ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il buggera moins que la version précédente, il m'a buggué le Finder, iChat, Pacifist (pour réinstaller iChat que j'ai perdu grâce, ou plutôt à cause de lui), Lecteur DVD ( j'ai loué un DVD il y a 3 heures, comme par hasard il ne montait pas sur le Bureau, je désactive ShapeShifter et il marche impec, bref que des bugs)...
> 
> Fait chier pour une appli que j'ai payé 15 euros quand même... Reste plus qu'à tester la nouvelle version...
> 
> Merci pour l'info ...



C'est exactement pour ça que je disais ça...


----------



## Tangi (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement pour ça que je disais ça...


J'avais compris ... Je t'ai lu tu sais ...


----------



## ultra' (25 Août 2005)




----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

Voici deux desktops 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/darkneo/monpcmac.JPG
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/darkneo/monpcmac2.JPG

j'ai pas mis direct en image ca risquait d'etre trop gros.


----------



## AuGie (25 Août 2005)




----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

Sombre ambiance ce soir...


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu l'a trouvé ou......l'est fort sympa.....




Je l'ai trouve là 

C'est sur le site www.pixelgirlpresents.com y'a des trucs super sympa..
.
Sinon pour Drs, le soft qui te permets de rendre le doc transparent est ici


----------



## AuGie (26 Août 2005)

Un petit rapide à cause de ce magnifique wallpaper :


----------



## drs (26 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour Drs, le soft qui te permets de rendre le doc transparent est ici


 
salut

en fait, c'est pas le dock que je veux rendre transparent, c'est la barre des menus du finder 

Alex


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Août 2005)

j'ai mal compris alors 

Dsl... alors la ca depasse mes connaissances peut etre qu'il existe un theme avec ca mais j'ai pas vu qqch de semblable pour l'instant


----------



## AuGie (26 Août 2005)

http://www.guikit.com/?p=283

Regarde là


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Août 2005)

http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg


voilà mon tout premier de ce matin


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai trouve là
> 
> C'est sur le site www.pixelgirlpresents.com y'a des trucs super sympa..
> .
> Sinon pour Drs, le soft qui te permets de rendre le doc transparent est ici




merci, je vais souvent sur PixelGirls, mais je ne l'avais pas vu celui là....


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg
> 
> 
> voilà mon tout premier de ce matin




Il dechaine la fureur ce desk... Comment t'as fait le fond ? Photoshop ? et tes icones tu les as eu ou  


MERCI


----------



## chokobelle (26 Août 2005)

Mon nouveau chez moi, automnal pour la rentrée :

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/9939/totorocapture4tl.jpg


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg
> 
> 
> voilà mon tout premier de ce matin



Ton desk est très jolie ...
... pourrais tu me dire où as tu eu la skin de A-Dock ? Merci


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Août 2005)

pour le fond ecran, c'est du photoshop maison, pour les icones cest ici : http://adadesign.webpal.info/dotclear/index.php?Icons

et pour le dock en plus petit logiciel : "workstrip" en plus d'être joli c'est surtout hyper pratique (20 euros je crois)


----------



## ultra' (26 Août 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Comment puis-je modifier l'écriture des éléments qui apparaissent sur mon bureau ? merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux desktops
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/darkneo/monpcmac.JPG
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/darkneo/monpcmac2.JPG
> 
> j'ai pas mis direct en image ca risquait d'etre trop gros.


 heu c'est du win ça non?


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> heu c'est du win ça non?




Il n'est pas encore sous Mac !


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Comment puis-je modifier l'écriture des éléments qui apparaissent sur mon bureau ? merci




je ne vois que Silk comme logiciel pour modif de police


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Août 2005)

Tiens je pensais pas que ca prendrait autant de temps 
http://osx.portraitofakite.com/
voilà le site pour télécharger ce thème
Les options sont très diverses.
Ca faisait drole de voir un ecran MAC de démarrage à la place du WinXP de merde 
C'est beau non ?


----------



## goonie (26 Août 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Superbe   
Un autre genre que d'habitude


----------



## Tangi (26 Août 2005)

Sur l'iBook de mes parents, que je suis le seul à utiliser jusqu'à présent, soit dit en passant :



 

...


----------



## alexfvl (28 Août 2005)

Hello,

Voila en ce jour, j'ai voulu faire un ptit modd de mon ibook qui etait reste en default tiger par manque de temps ...   





Clean / Dirty


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voila en ce jour, j'ai voulu faire un ptit modd de mon ibook qui etait reste en default tiger par manque de temps ...
> 
> ...


superbe  

le wall est vraiment joli


----------



## drs (28 Août 2005)

salut

un truc que je comprend pas....vos docks sont vides.... 

Le mien est blindé de toute les applis...comment vous faites? Vous allez les chercher ds le dossier Applis à chaque fois? Avec Spotlight?

Alex


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Août 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> un truc que je comprend pas....vos docks sont vides....
> 
> ...



Ou alors on utilise des lanceurs comme quicksilver, butler ou launchbar: très pratiques (voire indispensables!!)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

Pas de customisation, Konfabulator (bien mieux que Dashboard) et voilà:



​


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2005)

Sa seigneuririe l'iguane daignerait-il confier au Grand Rezba le nom de ce widget fort civil et néanmoins graphiquement sympathique ? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sa seigneuririe l'iguane daignerait-il confier au Grand Rezba le nom de ce widget fort civil et néanmoins graphiquement sympathique ? :love:



C'est Transparent Clock. Il est fait maison mais si tu le veux bah file moi ton mail par MP


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2005)

Ma modeste contribution a votre édifice.


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est Transparent Clock. Il est fait maison mais si tu le veux bah file moi ton mail par MP



Il vous en prie. 
Je te l'ai mis en paquet cadeau avec des points discos autour. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il vous en prie.
> Je te l'ai mis en paquet cadeau avec des points discos autour. :love:



Voili voilou   :love: 

Bon vu le succès je vais peut etre ne faire un shareware!


----------



## Tangi (29 Août 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> un truc que je comprend pas....vos docks sont vides....
> 
> ...


Moi aussi j'utilise un lanceur, qui me permet de lancer n'importe quelle application à l'aide de raccourcis claviers, de piloter iTunes, etc, d'avoir un presse-papier qui garde en mémoire les x derniers élements-images...

INDISPENSABLE....

Personnellement je suis fan de Butler...

Impossible que je puisse m'en passer ...

...


----------



## Paradise (29 Août 2005)

coucou a tous petite question dans adium, comment change t on les icones online , offline etc...
a partir des png disponible sur pas mal de site???


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Août 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> un truc que je comprend pas....vos docks sont vides....
> 
> ...






moi j'utilise "Worstrip" joli et surtout hyper pratique avec plein de fonction

mydesk : http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg

mywebsite : http://www.creativonline.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> moi j'utilise "Worstrip" joli et surtout hyper pratique avec plein de fonction
> 
> mydesk : http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg
> 
> mywebsite : http://www.creativonline.com




Très joli desk et ton site est vraiment bien. Je te conseille de créer un thread dans le forum approprié si tu veux avoir du feedback


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'utilise un lanceur, qui me permet de lancer n'importe quelle application à l'aide de raccourcis claviers, de piloter iTunes, etc, d'avoir un presse-papier qui garde en mémoire les x derniers élements-images...
> 
> INDISPENSABLE....
> 
> ...


 moins joli mais que je trouve personnelement plus efficace : Launchbar  sinon tu peux utiliser spotlight


----------



## Paradise (29 Août 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



trop stilé mais comment faire pour modifier les icone offline et online d adium???


----------



## drs (29 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> moi j'utilise "Worstrip" joli et surtout hyper pratique avec plein de fonction



Merci de ta réponse...mais on le trouve ou ce soft?

D'autre part, j'aime bien la police utilisée en général ici (voir par ex le dernier desk envoyé) et le fait d'avoir l'espace dispo des disques inscrit sur le coté...comment faire ca?

Alex


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse...mais on le trouve ou ce soft?
> 
> ....




Chez Softchaos.


----------



## ultra' (30 Août 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> trop stilé mais comment faire pour modifier les icone offline et online d adium???



Dans les préférences=>apparence...t'as pas du chercher beaucoup


----------



## Paradise (30 Août 2005)

c est a penser que ce soir j ai vriament du mal non serieu je vois pas du tout j ai cherche toute la soirée.... ouaaaa ca doit etre le beau temps qui me fait ca déolé ultraman vive le boulet


----------



## ultra' (30 Août 2005)

Tu as sûrement une ancienne version d'adium (d'au moins 6 mois). Avant le changement des status icons ne se fesait pas aussi facilement.

Télécharges la dernière version d'adium (gratuite) et ça ira tout seul.


----------



## gregetcoco (30 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Très joli desk et ton site est vraiment bien. Je te conseille de créer un thread dans le forum approprié si tu veux avoir du feedback



j'ai suivi tes conseils et surtout merci pour les compliments j'ai posté mon site dans le portfolio j'espère  
que je ne me suis pas trompé d'endroit (merci pour le lien)

a plus.


----------



## Paradise (30 Août 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as sûrement une ancienne version d'adium (d'au moins 6 mois). Avant le changement des status icons ne se fesait pas aussi facilement.
> 
> Télécharges la dernière version d'adium (gratuite) et ça ira tout seul.


a oui j avais pas mis la mise jour... trop bien merci ultraman.. tues vraiment un ultraman


----------



## rimshot (31 Août 2005)

My desk, working on my site with a french coder in video conference...

En visio avec mon coder... enfin un site validé XHTML ET CSS


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Cela fait du bien de voir un mec comme toi ici !


----------



## AuGie (31 Août 2005)

La wallpaper, le theme, les icones et Adium sont modifiés. Le theme, les icones ( disque dur ) sont beta. Par contre le wall si ca interesse, je peux demander à l'auteur http://www.guikit.com/?p=353 si je peux le mettre en ligne


----------



## ultra' (31 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait du bien de voir un mec comme toi ici !



Sympa pour nous


----------



## AuGie (31 Août 2005)

C'est bon, j'ai eu l'accord de l'auteur, pour ceux que ca interesse :







Download Pattern Vuitton Wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour nous


LOL non ici aussi c'est le top mais bon comme je fréquente les sites us aussi ... 
Je vous aime tous :love:.


----------



## alexfvl (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## ultra' (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Paradise (1 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


pfff ca me déprime comme d'hab c est magnifique... encore Bravo pour tout cela
ps: c est une amie a toi les jolie femme :love:


----------



## Tangi (2 Septembre 2005)

Le fond d'écran comme tous les derniers provient de là...



 

...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (2 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

J'aurais une question sur le dernier pack d'icônes de David Lanham. Les "Somatic document icons".
Le contenu est assez important, ce qui rend le remplacement manuel très long.

Il y a bien un iContainer mais CandyBar m'informe que le conteneur ne comporte aucune icône reconnue par le dit logiciel. Faut-il un autre logiciel ?

Merci


----------



## AuGie (2 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le fond d'écran comme tous les derniers provient de là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bcp de ton soutien  :rose: 

Je trouve ce set de wallpaper vraiment bien


----------



## Tangi (3 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci bcp de ton soutien  :rose:
> 
> Je trouve ce set de wallpaper vraiment bien


De rien ...

Tu sais à ce rythme là je te coup-de-boulerais toutes les semaines si je pouvais ...

...


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit rapide à cause de ce magnifique wallpaper :


Coucou AuGie écoute ton wall est superbe !!! un Petit lien ???


----------



## alexfvl (3 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Coucou AuGie écoute ton wall est superbe !!! un Petit lien ???



Lui aussi tu pourras le trouver sur notre petite référence qui monte et monte ... 
Par ici


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Lui aussi tu pourras le trouver sur notre petite référence qui monte et monte ...
> Par ici




Merci Beaucoup....


----------



## AuGie (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas pu te répondre avant, excuse  :rose: 

Merci alexfvl


----------



## bioscoop (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Mignon


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>


Mignon les icones du dock sont de toi? en tout cas je kiff!!!


----------



## fabrice.jc (3 Septembre 2005)

Pour Gwennhiver: Tu tournes sous puma?


----------



## ultra' (4 Septembre 2005)

+ Une preview du port mac de Gfxoasis sur lequel je travaille qu'un desk. J'espère que vous aimez, il reste beaucoup de travail

Le Vexel est de Bioscoop, elle a passé beaucoup de temps dessus, à peu près 30-40 heures.


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> + Une preview du port mac de Gfxoasis sur lequel je travaille qu'un desk. J'espère que vous aimez, il reste beaucoup de travail
> 
> Le Vexel est de Bioscoop, elle a passé beaucoup de temps dessus, à peu près 30-40 heures.



Vraiment magnifique c est un enorme taf de faire cela bravo bioscoopet à toi Ultraman


----------



## AuGie (4 Septembre 2005)

Beau boulot Ultra pour le theme, et   Bioscoop


----------



## ultra' (4 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Paradise et Augie.

C'est clair que j'ai du passer également une trentaine d'heures sur le thème pour le moment, ce qui explique mon peu de présence sur guikit cette semaine


----------



## bioscoop (4 Septembre 2005)

Merci, Cor, Paradise et Augie.

Paradise - les icones du dock c'est Smoothicons legerement modifiés.


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Cor, Paradise et Augie.
> 
> Paradise - les icones du dock c'est Smoothicons legerement modifiés.


merci beaucoup bioscoop


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2005)

Bien le bonjour a tous et a toutes ... je recherche des forum de discussion basés sur le design multimedia--> icones--> wall etc ... donc je suis a la recherche de petits liens....merci d avance


----------



## AuGie (5 Septembre 2005)

Un ch'tit pour la route :



 

 :rose:


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un ch'tit pour la route :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais je sais j ai une question bien a l'ancienne, mais bon ton weather c est quoi comme log?
moi je suis encore sur konfabulator...
sinon bien simpa, tu utilise silk pour ton finder? et en passant existe t il un "silk" Free??


----------



## AuGie (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est Widescape weather avec konfa + silk. Silk gratuite je ne croit pas, désolé  

Edit : Pour eviter toute confusion, le theme et les icones des disques dur ne sont pas dispo encore, tjrs en beta test


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est Widescape weather avec konfa + silk. Silk gratuite je ne croit pas, désolé
> 
> Edit : Pour eviter toute confusion, le theme et les icones des disques dur ne sont pas dispo encore, tjrs en beta test



Merci beaucoup Bravo encore pour tout cela ....
perso j ai craqué pour l icone de la corbeille:love:


----------



## Tangi (5 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Je sais je sais j ai une question bien a l'ancienne, mais bon ton weather c est quoi comme log?
> moi je suis encore sur konfabulator...
> sinon bien simpa, tu utilise silk pour ton finder? et en passant existe t il un "silk" Free??


A priori il n'existe que Silk, pour changer les polices systèmes, et il n'est pas gratuit, il coûte 10$...

...


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A priori il n'existe que Silk, pour changer les polices systèmes, et il n'est pas gratuit, il coûte 10$...
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup silk me voila...


----------



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis un moment cette discution, j'ai juste une question...que je suppose bête!

Comment fonctionne Silk?!

Je l'ai téléchargé et j'ai essayé de changer la taille des polices, mais rien ne s'est passé, la barre du finder restait pareil.  

Est ce que j'ai oublié de faire quelque chose pour que ça fonctionne?

Merci de m'aider si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le fonctionnement pas à pas de silk ça serait sympa!  


J'ai une autre question pour UltraMan à propos de son bureau, comment fais tu pour faire apparaître le contenu de ton bureau dans l'iMac qui fait figure de DD,c'est une icône spéciale?
Autre chose oû as tu trouvé le thème milk grey et l'écriture HandelgotD?
Il est trop beau ton bureau!

http://ultradesks.com/images/desks/desk10.jpg


Merci à tous pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

'tain, mais c'est fou.....il est ou le bootpanel.pdf depuis Tiger....le retrouve plus...
puis le Spotlight sert a rien........


merc !


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

pour les icones tu parle du nombre d' élements et le nombre de Go utilisés? si c est cela c est une option du Finder
Tu fais Pomme + J et tu clic sur afficher les Options et la en dessous de tes Icones l info y sera.. enfin j espere que c'était ca ta question...


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, mais c'est fou.....il est ou le bootpanel.pdf depuis Tiger....le retrouve plus...
> puis le Spotlight sert a rien........
> 
> 
> merc !



en faite tres bonne question avant sous panther c'etait /System/Library/CoreServices/BootX
mais en faite maintenant sur tiger plus de coreservices la je vois pas Désolé:mouais:

Je viens de tomber la dessus
http://www.resexcellence.com/mods_05/07-07-2005.shtml


----------



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Hello Paradise!

Est ce que tu as réussi à faire fonctionner silk?
Moi je voudrai juste changer l'écriture dans la barre du finder, j'y arrive pas.


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Hello Paradise!
> 
> Est ce que tu as réussi à faire fonctionner silk?
> Moi je voudrai juste changer l'écriture dans la barre du finder, j'y arrive pas.



Oui mais pourquoi tu n y arrive pas c est facile pouratnt qu est ce qu il ne marche pas en faite il s agit juste de changer la police tu as deux fenetre, a gauche les police par default et a droite il faux juste que tu glisse une police dedans que que tu les echanges par exemple fenetre de gauche une police apple---> et apres sur la fenetre de droit tu selectionne une police de ton choix et tu clic pour les remplacer . la police par default sera rempacer par la police que tu veux...

sinon sur les icones c etait cela que tu voulais savoir???


----------



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Merci de ta réponse Paradise, mais au dessus de la fenêtre de droite, il y a marqué settings for et j'ai un onglet avec marqué global, je dois faire quoi avec cet onglet pour que ça me change juste la barre du finder?


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

haa tu souhaite changer juste la bar du Finder...moi je n est pas changer que cela sur ce coup la je ne peu pas t aider j ai changer pas mal de truc en meme temps en faite
Mais meme si tu laisse global dans la fenetre tu dois avoir deja des changement de polices non? tu as bien rebooté?



sur ce coup la Ultraman sera répondre j en suis sur


----------



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Ok merci quand même Paradise!  

Je vais attendre si UltraMan voit mon post.


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2005)

Pour la taille de la police de la barre des menus, je crois que ce n'est tout simplement pas possible !


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour la taille de la police de la barre des menus, je crois que ce n'est tout simplement pas possible !




Je penche de ton avis macmarco.... dommage :hein:


----------



## ultra' (5 Septembre 2005)

Pour Silk, moi je coche "custom theme font" et je mets la police de mon choix dans le cadre en dessous, je coche également "fast.

Et dans la fenêtre de droite, je mets d'abord la police d'origine "lucida grande" et je replace avec la même que celle que j'ai mise dans le cadre précédemment cité.

Pour l'icone, y a pas de magie, j'ai simplement pris l'icone et je l'ai modifié dans photoshop pour y inclure le wallpaper resizé.

HandelgotD est dispo un peu partout, mais est shareware, je pense qu'une recherche google te permettra de la trouver.

Le thème milk grey est dispo sur le site de Max Rudberg : http://www.maxthemes.com/themes/?theme=Milk

J'ai simplement changé l'icone spotlight car celui d'origine est horrible.

Et merci pour le compliment, c'est vrai qu'il était beau ce bureau


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

Merci Ultraman est vraiment un Ultraman en deux minute et 5 lignes il regles les problemes qu on ce pose depuis longtemps merci


----------



## garfield (5 Septembre 2005)

Ok,merci pour les infos UltraMan!  

Alors il me reste plus qu'à trouver la police et je vais essayer de faire un bureau beau comme le tien!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> en faite tres bonne question avant sous panther c'etait /System/Library/CoreServices/BootX
> mais en faite maintenant sur tiger plus de coreservices la je vois pas Désolé:mouais:
> 
> Je viens de tomber la dessus
> http://www.resexcellence.com/mods_05/07-07-2005.shtml




merci....


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

petite question au créateur d icones le meilleur log pour passer d un .png à une icone utilisable c est quoi??

j ai pixadex mais depuis un .png je n arrive pas a avoir une icone...


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

Il y a un freeware, Pic2Icon qui marche pas mal du tout.


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un freeware, Pic2Icon qui marche pas mal du tout.




Il n'est plus disponible à moins de le récupérer via quelqu'un l'ayant encore...


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

oky les gars je continue mes recherches...


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> oky les gars je continue mes recherches...





Merci la recherche et surtout Woa !


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

Je peux envoyer une copie si vous voulez ...
Mais cela m'étonne quand même car je l'ai récupéré il y a peu.

Faites-moi signe.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Septembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> J'aurais une question sur le dernier pack d'icônes de David Lanham. Les "Somatic document icons".
> Le contenu est assez important, ce qui rend le remplacement manuel très long.
> ...



Désolé d'insister. J'ai voulu commencer le remplacement manuel, mais c'est fort fastidieux.
S'il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen d'automatiser la chose, je laisse tomber


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci la recherche et surtout Woa !



merci beaucoup .....


----------



## Tangi (5 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> [...]
> Autre chose oû as tu trouvé le thème milk grey et l'écriture HandelgotD?
> [...]


La police HandelgotD est reservée, en quelque sorte, à une élite - dont je ne fais malheureusement pas partie  - c'est une police payante. Donc soit tu l'achètes, mais c'est pas donné et puis ce n'est qu'une police après tout, ou alors t'arrives à la choper gratuitement, mais généralament il faut avoir des relations ...

Dommage, non ??? ...

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2005)

Theme: Eternal beta by Susumu-express.

Wallpaper: deviation by Light 2007

Mix icons.


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

Ton desk est superbe serieusement et tes petites boite Nike vriament simpa Brave a toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour a tous et a toutes ... je recherche des forum de discussion basés sur le design multimedia--> icones--> wall etc ... donc je suis a la recherche de petits liens....merci d avance



ICONES
http://www.acronym16.ambitiouslemon.com/wordpress/
http://www.afterglow.ie/
http://kei-f.hn.org/AquaKidsStudio/html/aquakids_top.htm
http://www.bartelme.at/
http://www.bombiadesign.com/
http://www.blurburger.com/
http://home.comcast.net/~brocked3/icons.html
http://en.crystalxp.net/gallery/
http://www.dlanham.com/
http://sdgf.deviantart.com/
http://dv-graphics.com/
http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=23874
http://telefonica.net/web2/macdesigns/iCons4.html
http://www.enhancedlabs.com/
http://www.everaldo.com/downloads.htm
http://www.fasticon.com/download.html
http://www.forrestwalter.com/icons/
http://www.giacomorilla.com/
http://kernow-hosting.com/~bvc/gnomer/
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
http://iconbase.com/
http://www.icon-king.com/
http://www.marvilla.us/
http://www.jairoboudewyn.com/
http://jamesmeister.com/
http://www.joshpyles.com/
http://www.kenichiyoshida.jp/
http://www.louiemantia.com/
http://mac.axonz.com/
http://www.macbillboard.com/pages/iconpage.html
http://www.mikworks.com/
http://www.mikematas.com/
http://www.mmicons.com/
http://mixthepix.com/
http://www.miloszwl.com/porticons.html
http://mcdo.mine.nu/McDo_Design/home.htm
http://www.underbed.net/mubicons/
http://richd.com/
http://www.rad-e8.com/
http://rimshotdesign.com/
http://www.rokey.net/
http://www.stylesuites.com/
http://www.iconfactory.com/
http://www.sadeem.net/tux.html
http://djlyzombie.free.fr/dotclear/index.php
http://www.watiworks.com/icons.html
http://www.wbchug.com/icons.php
http://www.widgetwidget.com/icons.html
http://www.yellowicon.com/
http://www.zyotism.com/aesthetics/
http://www.wackypixel.com/
http://xtudio.needlemen.com/
http://www.zicklepop.com/

WALLPAPERS
http://www.bubbabytevisuals.tk/
http://www.bombiadesign.com/portfolio.html
http://duckfarm.sgdesign.com.au/
http://www.flameia.com/
http://imaginegui.com/
http://www.macalicious.net/
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.pixelcentric.net/index.html
http://www.pixelhuset.se/pixelhuset.html
http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/
http://www.vanillasoap.com/
http://www.wackypixel.com/icons01.html
http://www.xanthic.net/iconsmac.html
http://www.4imp.de/
http://www.4impressions.net/v2/html/main.html
http://acronym16.ambitiouslemon.com/wordpress/
http://www.andidas.com/
http://theapplecollection.com/desktop/
http://www.arthurmount.com/
http://www.artofadambetts.com/archives/cat_desktop_background.html
http://www.al-autos.com/blog/index.php
http://www.zzas.sk/bizarresk/
http://walls.cnminh.com/1440/wide01.html
http://www.desktopgirls.com/
http://www.e-sh.ru/
http://www.fatal-ecstasy.net/
http://www.freundt.org/florian/index.html
http://www.gavinsphotos.com/
http://www.artofgregmartin.com/
http://www.hebus.com/
http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=25364
http://www.hybridworks.jp/
http://n.1asphost.com/Cruciarius/desk.html
http://www.imaginegui.com/walls/index.htm
http://portfolio.konect.org/
http://www.macdesktops.com/
http://macsnaps.com/index.php?type=desktop&clear=1084480805
http://www.mandolux.com/
http://www.maxempire.com/
http://www.ndesign-studio.com/
http://www.pcvision.com.br/
http://mischahof.com/convertx/graphics.html
http://www.active-4.com/
http://patrickbennett.us/normal.html
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.qieok.com/
http://rasmusandersson.se/rp14/wallpapa.xhtml
http://www.semafore.com/
http://seph.ws/
http://www.shiftedreality.com/cgi-bin/imagefolio/imageFolio.cgi?direct=wall
http://www.squidinc3d.co.uk/main.htm
http://www.thebeachwallpaper.com/
http://www.thedeskstop.com/
http://www.designchapel.com/
http://www.therealduckie.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=2
http://www.troyboydesign.com/
http://www.therubbishbin.com/wallpaper.html
http://www.toeng.com/main/
http://www.topwalls.com/
http://viewpix.fasthost.tv/wallpaper.htm
http://www.highresautoimages.com/
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
http://www.webmotiva.com/
http://www.wstaylor.net/winLH.htm
http://xtudio.needlemen.com/
http://www.zmedenjastog.com/





			
				Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Ton desk est superbe serieusement et tes petites boite Nike vriament simpa Brave a toi




merci beaucoup Paradise


----------



## Tangi (6 Septembre 2005)

J'aimerais savoir comment, de manière simple, changer la couleur d'un set d'icones... Il est bleu, j'aimerais qu'il soit blanc, noir, ou rouge-rose...

Il s'agit du set Minite :







Je sais *Bioscoop* que tu l'as modifié, dans une autre couleur me semble-t-il...

Merci d'avance ...

...


----------



## Balooners (6 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais savoir comment, de manière simple, changer la couleur d'un set d'icones... Il est bleu, j'aimerais qu'il soit blanc, noir, ou rouge-rose...
> 
> Il s'agit du set Minite :
> 
> ...



Sous photoshop cela peut se faire rapidement. Repart des tes icône à un format en .png via une capture par exemple et sous PS Menu "Image / Réglages / Remplacement de couleur"


----------



## ultra' (6 Septembre 2005)

Woa=>très joli desk à part le thème qui dépareille (viva milk  )

Je poste pas ce message pour contredire balooners mais + pour avoir une deuxième méthode.

Tu balances tes icones dans pixadex, et tu les réextrais en .png

Puis tu les ouvres avec un logiciel de retouche d'image, si tu as photoshop c'est le mieux.

Puis, tu cliques sur calque=>style de calque et tu changes la couleur.

Tu les resauvegardes en .png, tu les envois dans pic2icon, puis à nouveau dans pixadex.

C'est à la mode ce style de dock, c'est vrai que j'avais adoré quand j'avais vu ça sur le desk à Bio'


----------



## Tangi (6 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses rapides, je vais voir ça dés que je pourrai...

Merci, merci   ...


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2005)

Woa toi quand on te pose une question du répond bien
merci beaucoup


----------



## Tangi (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben voilà ce que ça donne alors, je n'ai plus Photoshop Elements, mais j'ai utilisé iPhoto pour changer la couleur de ce set d'icones d'une sacrée sobriété...



 

...


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà ce que ça donne alors, je n'ai plus Photoshop Elements, mais j'ai utilisé iPhoto pour changer la couleur de ce set d'icones d'une sacrée sobriété...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J aime bien mais ce wall ca me fait penser a rasmus anderson non?

le dock sobre mais classela nouvelle mode dans le custo's


----------



## Tangi (6 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> J aime bien mais ce wall ca me fait penser a rasmus anderson non?
> 
> le dock sobre mais classela nouvelle mode dans le custo's


Le wall s'appelle Red as the sin et son auteur *Hamed Ahmadi*...

C'est un wall assez classique mais que je trouve tellement beau :love:...

Pour le Dock, je sais, j'imite, mais j'aime assez cette sobriété, et puis ça se marie parfaitement avec le wall ..

Sur ce, excellent après-midi à tous ...


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2005)

bon aprem a toi aussi et bien tu imite tres bien pure stile c est vrai le wall est superbe serieusement allé je retourne a mon taf....


----------



## lewax (6 Septembre 2005)

Dans la capture d'écran de Tangi, y'a des sortes de tiroirs au fond de l'écran. J'ai déja vu ça sur d'autres captures d'écran... Mais qu'est-ce donc???? 

merci


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2005)

StickyWindows


----------



## Tangi (6 Septembre 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Dans la capture d'écran de Tangi, y'a des sortes de tiroirs au fond de l'écran. J'ai déja vu ça sur d'autres captures d'écran... Mais qu'est-ce donc????
> 
> merci


Avec un petit lien c'est encore mieux...

Sticky Windows 

...


----------



## alexfvl (7 Septembre 2005)

Voila mon dernier :


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Septembre 2005)

Mon mien à moi... 





Petit question, quel est votre version de Snapshooter ? Est-ce qu'on peut avoir d'autre cadres ?


----------



## Paradise (7 Septembre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon dernier :



Vraiment magnifique ce wall serieusement bravo a toi


----------



## bibyfok (7 Septembre 2005)

Petit dernier...
Clean Blue


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Septembre 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Petit dernier...
> Clean Blue



Très beau !   Vraiment très chouette !

Mais dis moi, ou as tu trouvé ta petite icône orange représentant une planête ? Et comment fais tu pour afficher les news sur ton bureau en haut ?


----------



## bibyfok (7 Septembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Très beau !   Vraiment très chouette !
> 
> Mais dis moi, ou as tu trouvé ta petite icône orange représentant une planête ? Et comment fais tu pour afficher les news sur ton bureau en haut ?


 pour l'icone je n'en ai aucune idée ca dois faire bien 4 mois que je l'ai...
Pour le logiciel, c'est NewsTicker 
Sinon, Merci


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Septembre 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> pour l'icone je n'en ai aucune idée ca dois faire bien 4 mois que je l'ai...
> Pour le logiciel, c'est NewsTicker
> Sinon, Merci



Merci ! Sinon, pour l'icône, pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est tout simplement l'icône du programme NewsTicker... (on sait jamais)


----------



## ultra' (7 Septembre 2005)

Très sympa ces derniers desks Alexfvl, Bibifok et Tangi


----------



## iKob (7 Septembre 2005)

Mes deux derniers screenshot : 

---> Adriana 

---> Minimalist


----------



## Paradise (7 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux derniers screenshot :
> 
> ---> Adriana
> 
> ---> Minimalist



minimalist tres tres simpa serieusement


----------



## Tangi (7 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa ces derniers desks Alexfvl, Bibifok et Tangi


Merci ...



			
				iKob a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux derniers screenshot :
> 
> ---> Adriana
> 
> ---> Minimalist


Sympas, très sympas ...

...


----------



## iKob (7 Septembre 2005)

un p'tit nouveau tout frais : STYLE IS THE MESSAGE

Les icônes du Dock sont : de moi !! (réalisées à partir de symboles de polices de caractères)
Le wallpaper est de Scien. 

Ceux qui sont intéressés pas les icônes (144) n'ont qu'à se manifester en MP.

bonne soirée et merci à Paradise et Tangi pour les compliments...


----------



## Paradise (7 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit nouveau tout frais : STYLE IS THE MESSAGE
> 
> Les icônes du Dock sont : de moi !! (réalisées à partir de symboles de polices de caractères)
> Le wallpaper est de Scien.
> ...




vraiment stilé ce wall pas mal l idée d utiliser des polices de caracteres


----------



## gregetcoco (8 Septembre 2005)

encore de bien belles choses ces derniers temps bravo à tous


mydesk : *http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg*


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (8 Septembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> encore de bien belles choses ces derniers temps bravo à tous
> 
> 
> mydesk : *http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg*



Quel widget utilises-tu pour punaiser tes photos (vignettes) ?

Merci


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

Bravo tout le monde pour vos beaux desks.
Pour ma part je fais en ce moment dans la simplicité 





(cliquer sur l'image pour le grand format)

Le wall est de KeR (trouvé grâce au blog d'iKob  )
Le thème c'est ... Aqua tout simplement 
Les icônes sont de NightWalker et un mix dont j'ai oublié le nom.


----------



## iKob (8 Septembre 2005)

comme quoi dès fois,  la simplicité y a rien de plus beau !! 

(ps : merci pour la pub !!)


----------



## Paradise (8 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo tout le monde pour vos beaux desks.
> Pour ma part je fais en ce moment dans la simplicité
> 
> 
> ...



Vive le podcasts de mac generation***

simpa ton desk le wall est vriament funbravo


----------



## gregetcoco (8 Septembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Quel widget utilises-tu pour punaiser tes photos (vignettes) ?
> 
> Merci


 
pour les photos ce n'est pas un widget elles font parties du fond ecran en fait écran aqua de base modifié par mes soin avec photoshop et voila le travail


----------



## ultra' (8 Septembre 2005)

Décidemment, je la vois partout cette punaise. Elle a été faite par Bioscoop à l'origine et est issue d'ici : http://ultradesks.com/index.php?2005/08/25/56-psd-photo-snapshot

Macounette=>c'est un régal ton desk


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Macounette=>c'est un régal ton desk


Merci ultraman


----------



## david.g (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il y a des desktops qui ne sont pas mal du tout sur le forum! et de mon ancien desktop vous en pensez quoi?  
Bon je sais qu'il a maintenant quelques mois mais bon c'était la bonne vieille l'epoque...  
^^(j'étais encore sur 10.3.9 ) 




 


à bientôt...


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> encore de bien belles choses ces derniers temps bravo à tous
> 
> 
> mydesk : *http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg*


j'aime beaucoup tes icônes ... celles de ragenement ( fourre-tout etc) et les rondes de tes docks  :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a des desktops qui ne sont pas mal du tout sur le forum! et de mon ancien desktop vous en pensez quoi?
> Bon je sais qu'il a maintenant quelques mois mais bon c'était la bonne vieille l'epoque...
> ^^(j'étais encore sur 10.3.9 )
> 
> ...





Je pense que tu as besoin d'aide... 

NB : Un pdf en pièce jointe, ça passe mais il ne s'affichera pas comme une image enregistrée en gif, jpg ou png.


----------



## iKob (9 Septembre 2005)

Thême : _SUPERMILK_

J'ai réalisé les icônes à partir de symboles de police de caractère.(Webdings, Wingdings, etc...)
et j'ai composé le wallpaper à partir d'une photo réalisée par le deviant artist Undercheese101 et d'un .GIF disposé en mosaique, provenant d'un background de pages de SuicideGirls.com

*KDO : * *Dock icons*         _ *Wallpaper*

j'attends vos avis et critiques, merci...


----------



## gregetcoco (9 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup tes icônes ... celles de ragenement ( fourre-tout etc) et les rondes de tes docks :love:


 
merci beaucoup pour le compliment, celle du fourre-tout sont personnalisé avec photoshop


----------



## Paradise (9 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> Thême : _SUPERMILK_
> 
> J'ai réalisé les icônes à partir de symboles de police de caractère.(Webdings, Wingdings, etc...)
> et j'ai composé le wallpaper à partir d'une photo réalisée par le deviant artist Undercheese101 et d'un .GIF disposé en mosaique, provenant d'un background de pages de SuicideGirls.com
> ...



pas mal du tout c est la mode des wall de ce genre bravo a toi


----------



## meldon (9 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi c'est souvent des filles en fond d'écrans? Vous aimez pas la nature, les voitures (c'est bien un truc de mecs les voitures non?) ou les petits oiseaux?


----------



## ultra' (9 Septembre 2005)

C'est joli une fille...


----------



## Paradise (9 Septembre 2005)

bha désolé que nous soyons attirés par les femmes....car faire l amour avec une voiture attention c est chaud au niveau du pot


----------



## Forgaria (11 Septembre 2005)

Hello !

J'ai quelques petites questions pour vous :

1. Connaissez-vous des thèmes comportant aussi une skin pour Adium, comme UnityGK par exemple ?

2. Je crois me souvenir qu'il existait un petit log agissant comme une sorte de menu textuel que l'on glissait sur un des côtés de son bureau ; lorsque le pointeur passait dessus, le tout sortait comme un tiroir. Quelqu'un connaît le nom de ce programme ?

Merci et bravo pour vos desks !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pas mal du tout c est la mode des wall de ce genre bravo a toi


 Ah bon? Je dois pas trop être "à la mode" alors, parce que je trouve ça juste vulgaire, laid, et complètement ringard...


----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Je dois pas trop être "à la mode" alors, parce que je trouve ça juste vulgaire, laid, et complètement ringard...



Idem :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Idem :mouais:



Pareil...


Moi aussi j'ai une fille en fond d'écran, mais tant qu'à faire, elle est à poil pour qu'on puisse voir dedans    

Mon buro pas rangé désolé.


----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...



Oh il est choupinet ton fond d'écran, on peut pas le reccupérer quelque part?


----------



## Forgaria (11 Septembre 2005)

Ah bah tient... Je sens que mes questions vont passer à la trappe !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> J'ai quelques petites questions pour vous :
> 
> ...




1) non
2) c'est quoi, DragThing...?

voila...


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Oh il est choupinet ton fond d'écran, on peut pas le reccupérer quelque part?




Punaise, j'ai eu du mal à retrouver, un site qu'il est fait pour toi , en bas de page


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

tiens, question....

comment obtenir (sur tout les appli) les petites boulettes tricolore uniquement bleues....et ce sans shapeshifter.....?

merci....


----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Punaise, j'ai eu du mal à retrouver, un site qu'il est fait pour toi , en bas de page



merci beaucoup


----------



## Forgaria (11 Septembre 2005)

Merci d'avoir essayé Stook...

Nan, ce n'est pas DragThing !


----------



## iKob (11 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Je dois pas trop être "à la mode" alors, parce que je trouve ça juste vulgaire, laid, et complètement ringard...


 ha ouais c'est clair t'as trop raison mec, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi....
et pis franchement ton avatar il est comme toi : trop choukar  :love: ... toi on sent qu't'es un homme un vrai, on sent bien que derrière ton ordi, à des centaines de kms de tes interlocuteurs tu domines la situation fièrement, t'es trop un king ! toi ça se voit que t'es pas un de ses pauvres frustrés boutoneux dont les mains ont plus touchées le clavier d'un ordi que le corps d'une femme...olala j't'admire tu sais... aller j'peux pas le cacher.. j'crois que j't'aime... 


			
				chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Idem :mouais:





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...


 rrrhoo fallait pas, sérieux, je suis touché là... c'est trop d'honneur.... franchement je ne sais comment exprimer ma joie face à ce déferlement de gentillesse et d'affection venant de personnes aussi remarquable et si sympatique.... hoo chui émue là... vos encouragements si chaleureux me donneront la force, je l'espère, d'être un jour vos semblables... 
Bien affectueusement.... et surtout........ très profondément .!..   :love:


----------



## ultra' (11 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> ha ouais c'est clair t'as trop raison mec, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi....
> et pis franchement ton avatar il est comme toi : trop choukar  :love: ... toi on sent qu't'es un homme un vrai, on sent bien que derrière ton ordi, à des centaines de kms de tes interlocuteurs tu domines la situation fièrement, t'es trop un king ! toi ça se voit que t'es pas un de ses pauvres frustrés boutoneux dont les mains ont plus touchées le clavier d'un ordi que le corps d'une femme...olala j't'admire tu sais... aller j'peux pas le cacher.. j'crois que j't'aime...
> 
> 
> ...



Faut pas se sentir vexé pour si peu, sinon je te promets que t'as pas fini de te prendre la tête. Y a des gens qui ont la critique facile sans être capable de faire 1/10ème de ce que tu fais.

Les walls de ce genre, j'en ai fait des dizaines, au moins ça t'apprend à utiliser photoshop.
Je vais essayer d'apporter une critique un peu plus construite que les 3 précédentes qui vont pas t'aider à progresser...

Le pattern utilisé et très bien et, effectivement, est à la mode. On voit pas mal de desks avec simplement un pattern style "tapisserie", comme par exemple inclus dans le thème ETERNAL (d'ailleurs un petit lien pour ce pattern est le bienvenu).

Concernant le choix de la photo, je suis d'accord sur le fait que ça fasse un peu vulgaire, y a rien qui ressort de cette photo, mais les couleurs sont belles. 
C'est au niveau du cadre que ça va pas, je ne te peux que te conseiller de te procurer le pack de .psd que j'ai mis sur mon site afin de t'en inspirer. Là l'effet de Bevel and emboss est trop accentué et le cadre est trop large.

L'ombre sur le cadre est trop détachée, et n'est pas dans le même angle que le bevel and emboss, tu aurais du lui appliquer un angle de 120°.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> ha ouais c'est clair t'as trop raison mec, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi....
> et pis franchement ton avatar il est comme toi : trop choukar  :love: ... toi on sent qu't'es un homme un vrai, on sent bien que derrière ton ordi, à des centaines de kms de tes interlocuteurs tu domines la situation fièrement, t'es trop un king ! toi ça se voit que t'es pas un de ses pauvres frustrés boutoneux dont les mains ont plus touchées le clavier d'un ordi que le corps d'une femme...olala j't'admire tu sais... aller j'peux pas le cacher.. j'crois que j't'aime...


Du mal à accepter les critiques?


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Va falloir l'envoyer chez SB histoire de s'assouplir l'amour-propre


----------



## iKob (11 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Le pattern utilisé et très bien et, effectivement, est à la mode. On voit pas mal de desks avec simplement un pattern style "tapisserie", comme par exemple inclus dans le thème ETERNAL (d'ailleurs un petit lien pour ce pattern est le bienvenu).
> 
> L'ombre sur le cadre est trop détachée, et n'est pas dans le même angle que le bevel and emboss, tu aurais du lui appliquer un angle de 120°.



ça c'est de la critique constructive au moins... ...
En fait l'ombrage du cadre j'm'en suis aperçu une heure après avoir posté les screenshots un peut partout... bon, tout le monde fait des erreurs..

et sinon, je suis pas véxé, mais amusé... ça m'éclate de voir le comportement de certains qui se là racontent à des kilomètres de leurs interlocuteurs et se croient permis de traités les gens ou ce qu'ils font comme si c'était des merdes... alors que bien souvent dans leurs vies de tout les jours se sont souvent des aigris ou des faibles, des frustrés, voir les deux à la fois... et qui pour couronner le tout n'apporte aucun dévellopement créatif, d'échange ... (mais choqué le bourgeois... j'adore ça !    d'ou le titre 'my new shit" et l'image racoleuse... mais ça je pense que tu l'auras compris...  )

Sinon le pattern est dispo ici --> GIF

et un grand merci à toi pour tes conseils.


----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

Donc si on appreçie pas les mêmes choses que toi, on est prétentieux, aigris, faibles et frustrés??...

Et après ça va être moi la fille pas ouverte d'esprit ^^


----------



## I-bouk (11 Septembre 2005)

oui, on se demande qui c'est le plus aigris des deux...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Moi, je suis super-frustré et hyper-aigri. De plus je ne fais pas un seul desk car je suis nul (et daltonien, ce qui n'arrange rien).

Mais bon. J'essaye au moins d'éviter les fautes de français et/ou d'aurteaugraff'


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

iKob a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est de la critique constructive au moins... ...
> En fait l'ombrage du cadre j'm'en suis aperçu une heure après avoir posté les screenshots un peut partout... bon, tout le monde fait des erreurs..
> 
> et sinon, je suis pas véxé, mais amusé... ça m'éclate de voir le comportement de certains qui se là racontent à des kilomètres de leurs interlocuteurs et se croient permis de traités les gens ou ce qu'ils font comme si c'était des merdes... alors que bien souvent dans leurs vies de tout les jours se sont souvent des aigris ou des faibles, des frustrés, voir les deux à la fois... et qui pour couronner le tout n'apporte aucun dévellopement créatif, d'échange ... (mais choqué le bourgeois... j'adore ça !    d'ou le titre 'my new shit" et l'image racoleuse... mais ça je pense que tu l'auras compris...  )
> ...




Il est gentil le garçon mais a on juste dit que ton bureau était à chier, si ça te dépasse et bah c'est pareil et tu peux aller te faire mettre, c'est toi qui te sens plus pisser là, faut arrêter 2 sec... On parlait juste de cette photo de gonzesse tout juste bonne à être la cabine d'un camion, maintenant si trop orgueilleux pour accepter la moindre critique, c'est pas sur nous qu'il faut jeter des pierres, je te conseille donc de t'auto lapider.


----------



## iKob (11 Septembre 2005)

n'atteint pas la blanche colombe...


ps : "passer pour un con aux yeux des imbéciles"... c'est trop d'honneur que vous me faites...

encore merci... j'vous aime, vous êtes si irreprochables... :love:


votre politesse vous honore... cordialement...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Je crois qu'on en tient un bon là!   

C'est quoi déja le meilleur score qu'on ait vu en petits carrés rouges?


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

La blanche colombe, rien que ça, bien ce que je disais quoi, un trop plein d'orgueil, c'est pas grave, ça se soigne.


----------



## ultra' (11 Septembre 2005)

Histoire de calmer les esprits, je vous poste un screenshot du thème sur lequel je suis en train de bosser depuis 2 semaines.

Je me suis amusé à faire une skin pour Adium et des icônes de status en forme de goutte.

Le thème est fini, mais je dois encore skinner Mail, Vlc, et itunes...qui forcément me bloque car Themepark n'a pas encore été mis à jour pour pouvoir skinner la version 5.


----------



## alexfvl (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on en tient un bon là!
> 
> C'est quoi déja le meilleur score qu'on ait vu en petits carrés rouges?



Surtout quand il continue ses messages limite insultants par MP...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Et alors, elles sont pas bien les filles pour cabines de camion ? 
T'es dur, toi  J'ai des souvenirs d'enfance de calendriers de routiers épinglés dans le bureau de mon oncle ou à l'arrière des cabines de ses Volvo (ou Scania).
Je les aime, ces filles !  Sans parler du calendrier Pirelli ...

On ne peut pas lutter contre ces doux sujets de rêverie


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, elles sont pas bien les filles pour cabines de camion ?
> T'es dur, toi  J'ai des souvenirs d'enfance de calendriers de routiers épinglés dans le bureau de mon oncle ou à l'arrière des cabines de ses Volvo (ou Scania).
> Je les aime, ces filles !  Sans parler du calendrier Pirelli ...
> 
> On ne peut pas lutter contre ces doux sujets de rêverie



Tu veux dire qu'en plus d'etre daltonien tu es sourd en plus? 

  

Bon moi j'ai pas de desk a poster mais c'est quand meme le sujet de ce thread


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand il continue ses messages limite insultants par MP...




Tiens j'en ai pas eu moi, juste un ptit coup de boule. Il te trouve bien mignonne c'est ça ?  (enfin bon il aurait raison hein, c'est pas le soucis...) Il veut te faire faire un tour de TDI ?   :love:


----------



## Fran6 (11 Septembre 2005)

Et si on passait à autre chose les gars ?... :mouais: 

Guinouss

PS: très beau desk Ultra !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Très joli thème ultraman, tu as une idée pour une date de sortie ?


----------



## ultra' (11 Septembre 2005)

Merci Guinouss

Cor=>Je viens d'envoyer une beta à Kol, créateur du thème sous windows, ça devrait lui plaire vu que c'est similaire à l'original. Reste à skinner quelques applis....ché pas, 2 semaines...1 mois.


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2005)

ultraman, alexfvl : superbes desks  
on dirait que la mode revient aux dessins vectoriels, après les nuages abstraits de photoshop


----------



## narutodu77 (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Voila il y a quelque temp j'ai fé une recherche sur un manga et g trouve cette image [font=arial,sans-serif][size=-1]www.syaoran.net/BLOG/images/desktop_full.jpg[/size][/font] ki montre ke lon peu emuler la barre demarrer de windows sous mac osX alors si kelkin peut maider den ma recherche kil me repobde ici ou la a ThE_oUF-dI77@hotmail.fr merci davance


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à toi, et bienvenue dans ces forums.

Une petite remarque : en général, sauf visée humoristique et effet de style, on s'efforce d'écrire correctement et d'éviter la graphie SMS. Ne le prends pas mal, hein ? Il s'agit simplement de respect et de correction les uns envers les autres.

Bon, cela étant écrit, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire que Mac OS X ressemble à Windows. L'inverse oui, mais là, non  !


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé voir l'image indiquée ... C'est quand même d'une laideur extrème. Boufre !


----------



## narutodu77 (11 Septembre 2005)

Désolé pour l'ecriture sms c'est du à mon jeune age (13ans) sinon pour ce wallpaper j'aimerais beaucoup avoir cette interface car je voudrais un PC pour pouvoir jouer à certains jeux (mmorpg) mais vu que mon pere ne veut pas donc j'essaye d'emuler au maxmum un PC j'essaye de faire tourner Windows XP sous tiger (j'y est reussi une fois mais involotairement j'ai effacer les parametres) mais je ne me décourage pas pour autant alor s'il vous plait aidez moi merci d'avance 

cordialement


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

narutodu77 a dit:
			
		

> car je voudrais un PC pour pouvoir jouer à certains jeux (mmorpg) mais vu que mon pere ne veut pas




Ouaouh c'est rare ça, d'habitude c'est l'inverse, faut convaincre le père de prendre un mac, pas un pc !   

Sinon ton image là, t'es sûr que c'est pas direct un desk XP plutôt ? 
Et puis t'auras beau faire que Tiger ressemble à XP, c'est pas pour autant qu'il fera tourner les jeux pc, même via VPC puis que ce dernier ne gère par les cartes 3D.

Mais y a quand même quelques mmorpg sur mac tu sais ?   

ps : c'est mieux quand tu écris normalement en tout cas, plus cool pour nous


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2005)

narutodu77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila il y a quelque temp j'ai fé une recherche sur un manga et g trouve cette image [font=arial,sans-serif][size=-1]www.syaoran.net/BLOG/images/desktop_full.jpg[/size][/font] ki montre ke lon peu emuler la barre demarrer de windows sous mac osX alors si kelkin peut maider den ma recherche kil me repobde ici ou la a ThE_oUF-dI77@hotmail.fr merci davance



Berk...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

[mode=Vieux croûton]
Bon, d'accord, je pourrais être ton père ... Donc, comme à mon fils, je te recommande d'essayer d'écrire correctement  Vu qu'à ton âge c'est plus facile qu'au mien, autant en profiter.
[/mode=Vieux croûton]

Si tu veux absolument avoir un PC sur le Mac, il te faut, au choix :
- Virtual PC
- QEmu

Virtual PC fonctionne mieux mais est payant.

En tous cas, tu ne pourras sans doute pas jouer avec des jeux PC aussi bien que sur un PC, pour d'évidents problèmes de performances.

Enfin, ce n'est pas en mettant un fond d'écran avec une barre de tâche Windows que Windows tourne, hein ?
Rien à voir. C'est juste pour faire joli (ou moche, comme on voudra).


----------



## narutodu77 (11 Septembre 2005)

d'accord je sais que sais pas en mettant la barre windows que j'arriverais a faire tourner un jeu mais j'aime bien emuler un PC pour pouvoir utilisé MSN 7.0 sur mac meme si je c'est qu'il existe d'autre solution.Aidez moi s'il vous plait je c'est bien que PC existe pour rivaliser avec Mac et qu'il y a certains logiciel qui ne fonctionne que sur mac (garageband) mais bon vous savez bien comment sont les jeunes (vous devez avoir des enfants peut etre meme de mon age) merci d'avance pour votre (peut-etre) aide


----------



## alexfvl (11 Septembre 2005)

pour en revenir à l'image, je pense aussi que c'est plus un pc sur lequel ou a rajoute un dock ...
Sinon, pour ton probleme, les jeux en emulation faut oublier, ca ne rend pas bien du tout, apres pour msn et autre soft là oui, tu peux passer via les solutions cites ci dessus. Apres à toi de savoir ce que tu veux ...


----------



## narutodu77 (11 Septembre 2005)

je crois que vous n'avez pas bien regardé l'mage car il y a des widget,les icones mac (disques locaux ...)


----------



## spritek (11 Septembre 2005)

narutodu77 a dit:
			
		

> je crois que vous n'avez pas bien regardé l'mage car il y a des widget,les icones mac (disques locaux ...)



C'est très facile à mettre sur une session windows (widget, icones mac, ...). Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit juste d'un windows avec un dock (dont certaines icones ressemblent très forts aux icones de bases d'un certain soft (object dock)


----------



## ultra' (11 Septembre 2005)

C'est un pc, je confirme, il y a utilisation du logiciel rainlendar pour le calendrier, l'horloge en bas à gauche, c'est Tclock avec une skin milk dispo depuis très longtemps, utilisation d'avedesk pour les icones disque dur, et objectdock ou yzdock pour émuler le dock mac....

En tout cas, une chose est sure, c'est horrible


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

>





			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo à tous les 2 pour votre créativité, je suis fan de ces desks.  
Keep da strenght guys


----------



## Forgaria (11 Septembre 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> J'ai quelques petites questions pour vous :
> 
> ...



Bonne prédiction de ma part : ma question est passée à la trappe à cause de cette histoire de wallpaper aux oestrogènes... Ralalala...


----------



## alexfvl (11 Septembre 2005)

@Ultra : Suis du meme, c'est affreux ...

@Woa : Merci bcp


----------



## alexfvl (11 Septembre 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Bonne prédiction de ma part : ma question est passée à la trappe à cause de cette histoire de wallpaper aux oestrogènes... Ralalala...




Concernant ta question, je crois que la suite AlBook contient aussi des sets pour Adium 

Concernant le soft, c'est soit Dragthing ou peut etre StickyWindows


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil le garçon mais a on juste dit que ton bureau était à chier, si ça te dépasse et bah c'est pareil et tu peux aller te faire mettre, c'est toi qui te sens plus pisser là, faut arrêter 2 sec... On parlait juste de cette photo de gonzesse tout juste bonne à être la cabine d'un camion, maintenant si trop orgueilleux pour accepter la moindre critique, c'est pas sur nous qu'il faut jeter des pierres, je te conseille donc de t'auto lapider.




.....
je t'adore....

:love:


*Sinon....*

sublime ton theme Ultraman....
vraiment terrible.....:love:....


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de calmer les esprits, je vous poste un screenshot du thème sur lequel je suis en train de bosser depuis 2 semaines.
> 
> Je me suis amusé à faire une skin pour Adium et des icônes de status en forme de goutte.
> 
> Le thème est fini, mais je dois encore skinner Mail, Vlc, et itunes...qui forcément me bloque car Themepark n'a pas encore été mis à jour pour pouvoir skinner la version 5.



J aime vraiment simpa super ce wall encore bravo ultraman

ton theme est vriament simpa!!!


----------



## meldon (12 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> J aime vraiment, sympa. Super ce wall, encore bravo ultraman
> 
> ton theme est vraiment sympa!!!



Vi, j'aime beaucoup!  (moi je comprends rien aux histoires de thèmes mais les papiers peints oui ça je sais les changer lol)

PS: sur mon PC, j'ai WinOSX pour le rendre moins laid


----------



## ultra' (12 Septembre 2005)

Ca fait énormément plaisir vos commentaires, vu la difficulté et le temps passé à faire un thème.

Même si ce thème existe déjà sur windows, j'en suis à plus de 50 heures de travail dessus, tous les encouragements sont les bienvenus


----------



## AuGie (12 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui trouve que Tiger a trop de styles differents : Mail, finder et iTunes 5 ; il est sorti un theme pour shapeshifter qui modifie l'apparence total du systeme avec le nouveau style iTunes 5

Vous pouvez le trouver là

L'auteur, Ice Spectre va rejoindre la team de guiKit


----------



## zenzen (12 Septembre 2005)

Il est vraiment simpa ce thème.... Faut trouver un hack pour supprimer toutes les bordures du Finder.... 
Merci de la niouze Augie....


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait énormément plaisir vos commentaires, vu la difficulté et le temps passé à faire un thème.
> 
> Même si ce thème existe déjà sur windows, j'en suis à plus de 50 heures de travail dessus, tous les encouragements sont les bienvenus



Et bien Ultra sache que nous sommes plusieurs à encourager tes projets qui sont vraiment magnifiques serieusment .... je change rien 
car ce genre de taf demande du temps, mais le résultat en vaux bien la peine


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2005)

Pitite question il y a t il d autre forum sur le custo.osX..ou le graphisme et le web design 
Francais ou autres??? ce topic est vraiment bien macgeneration la classe mais pour info ... si vous avez des liens


----------



## ultra' (13 Septembre 2005)

C'est ce qui manque je trouve ici, une section sur la custo 

Pour les forums, je suis assez présent sur http://www.macthemes.net, ce forum regroupe tous les créateurs de thèmes, et même si les critiques sont assez franches, elles sont souvent bénéfiques.


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui manque je trouve ici, une section sur la custo
> 
> Pour les forums, je suis assez présent sur http://www.macthemes.net, ce forum regroupe tous les créateurs de thèmes, et même si les critiques sont assez franches, elles sont souvent bénéfiques.



merci beaucoup ultra je fonce mater un peu ce forum et c est vrai que on pourrai peu etre ouvrir un topic sur la custo os X non??


----------



## ultra' (13 Septembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai d'ailleurs posé la question ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3392451#post3392451


----------



## rimshot (13 Septembre 2005)

Rimshotdesign 4 trés bientôt 

New design, new features, new stuff...  8)


----------



## Hyppolite (14 Septembre 2005)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> ca ce voit que tu as pas XP chez toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tu connais tuneup utility2004


----------



## ultra' (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2005)

Mon PBook est au SAV, ports USB grillés 
Je vous met donc le desk sur mon PC de bureau.
On peut quand même faire des trucs bien ... avec un PC ... quand la deskbar est cachee  (les fenetres aussi d'ailleurs)

*LE LIEN

*EDIT: un lien effectivement ca fait plus propre


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

un lien serait mieux quand même ... là ça fait tout décaler


----------



## Paradise (14 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>



Coucouc Ultraman wouaaaa vraiment beau c est un nouveau stile Ultraman!! a tu besoin de changement??


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>




Très très jolie...euh! très très joli desktop!  

je suis à chaque fois dégouté quand je viens sur ce fil de voir le bon goût des autres!

Tu devrais lancer une entreprise de customisation OSX Ultraman!

Encore bravo!


----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

Mais c'est dingue, vous ne connaissez donc qu'Angelina Jolie :mouais:... Il y a des miliers d'actrices beaucoup, beaucoup,beaucoup plus jolies, et de très loin plus élégantes... Sur La French Touch c'est idem, on ne voit qu'elle, c'est une mode ou quoi... Ca me dépasse ...

Enfin c'est pas très grave, sauf que ça gâche ton wall ...

Le thème est extra par contre, Void2 n'est-ce pas ???

Sinon quel est donc ce widget que tu utilises, dans le coin inférieur gauche, il ne ressemble pas à Sputnik...

Merci d'avance, et ne te vexe pas, ça n'est évidemment pas méchant, affaire de goût c'est tout...

 ...


----------



## Paradise (14 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Très très jolie...euh! très très joli desktop!
> 
> je suis à chaque fois dégouté quand je viens sur ce fil de voir le bon goût des autres!
> 
> ...



la on est d accord garfiled ultraman a du talent ... pourquoi pas une boite ultraman ou meme un logiciel de customisation complet.....? serieusment ultraman encore Bravo pour tout cela


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Elle a les pieds sales


----------



## ultra' (14 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Elle a les pieds sales



Le souci du détail...j'aurais du les retoucher 

Tangi=>Pour Angelina Jolie...en fait, c'est pas la fille qui m'a poussé à utiliser ce wallpaper mais les cheveux, je cherchais une image qui irait bien avec Void (Void2 en fait).

La widget, c'est une config samurize (logiciel windows) faite par Crni, qui a beaucoup de succès depuis longtemps, j'ai récupéré les png et j'ai modifié sputnik pour l'intégrer dedans. Mais je peux pas la releaser car, déjà, j'ai pas demandé les permissions, et j'ai encore pas mal de boulot pour inclure d'autres modds.

Paradise et Garfield=>merci beaucoup pour les compliments, mais faut pas exagérer, y a pas mal de desks qui sont largement plus beaux sur macgé que ceux que je fais.


----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Le souci du détail...j'aurais du les retoucher
> 
> Tangi=>Pour Angelina Jolie...en fait, c'est pas la fille qui m'a poussé à utiliser ce wallpaper mais les cheveux, je cherchais une image qui irait bien avec Void (Void2 en fait).
> 
> ...


Merci ...


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (14 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>


Avec un thème et des icones plus apropriés ce desk serait parfait....

Mais le wall est très réussi, d'ailleurs j'ai failli poster le même ...

...


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Oui, ce wall est splendide, aurais-tu un jeu d'icone à me conseiller ?
Désolé si je parait boulet, me comment faire pour modifier le thème ? j'ai shapeshifter, mais je ne sais comment procéder...

Merci de ta critique, et merci par avance.


----------



## Paradise (15 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>



ouai c est vrai ce wall est superbe... avec un petit theme parfait....


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

et on peut le trouver où ce wall ? 
en ce moment j'ai des envies de changer et puis finalement je reviens toujours au même


----------



## ultra' (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et on peut le trouver où ce wall ?
> en ce moment j'ai des envies de changer et puis finalement je reviens toujours au même



Ici 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/22874246/


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ici
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/22874246/


merci beaucoup  

j'ai trouvé d'autres nouveaux wall comme ça  je vais essayer


----------



## Paradise (15 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ici
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/22874246/




Merci beaucoup Ultraman


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui, ce wall est splendide, aurais-tu un jeu d'icone à me conseiller ?
> Désolé si je parait boulet, me comment faire pour modifier le thème ? j'ai shapeshifter, mais je ne sais comment procéder...
> ...


Et bien écoute c'est vraiment une affaire de goût mais, tu peux jouer avec le contraste noir-blanc, en utilisant le thème VOID2, et en utilisant ce set d'icones vraiment très réussi : White symbols...

Mais chacun son style ...

Pour installer un thème, il suffit dans un premier temps, et ça coule de source, de le télécharger, soit tu le télécharges directement sur le net, en cliquant sur le lien que je t'ai filé plus haut par exemple, soit, tu vas dans les Préférecnes systèmes-->ShapeShifter-->onglet "Download" et tu cliques sur "Download" lorsque tu as trouvé le thème qui t'intéresse... En utilisant la deuxième méthode (par les Préférences systèmes) tu ne trouveras évidemment pas tous les thèmes disponibles...

Ensuite pour appliquer un thème téléchargé, il faut aller dans l'onglet "Apply" (toujours dans les Préférences systèmes-->ShapeShifter)... Tu cliques sur le petit triangle orienté vers le bas à gauche de "Themes" dans la colonne de droite... Tu séléctionnes le thème que tu veux appliquer et ensuite tu cliques sur "Apply changes" en bas à droite... Redémarre pour que les changements prennent pleinement effet....

Voilà j'espère avoir été assez clair et suffisammennt concis...

Bonne après-midi ...

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

...Tangui, si tu pouvais prévenir quand tu mets en lien vers un téléchargement direct, merci..


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

bon il est pas terrible m'enfin ...  :rose: ... j'ai comme du mal à changer en ce moment  

et le dock me pose un problème, je trouve pas d'icônes qui passent bien  :hein:


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...Tangui, si tu pouvais prévenir quand tu mets en lien vers un téléchargement direct, merci..


Ok ça marche je le ferai la prochaine fois...

J'ai rectifié ...

...


P.S. Il n'y a pas de *"u"* dans mon prénom ... C'est écrit en breton :style: ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...Tangui, si tu pouvais prévenir quand tu mets en lien vers un téléchargement direct, merci..


 Tu peux aussi regarder l'adresse vers laquelle le lien pointe dans ta barre d'état...


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

En voilà un petit, rien de bien méchant...





...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ok ça marche je le ferai la prochaine fois...
> 
> J'ai rectifié ...
> 
> ...




houps, Pardon Tangi.....
et merci...






			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi regarder l'adresse vers laquelle le lien pointe dans ta barre d'état...



sur IE, ça ne marche pas.......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un petit, rien de bien méchant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'est très sympa, mais je trouve vraiment que ces 2 bandes grises, ça gâche la "fraîcheur" et la simplicité du wall...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un petit, rien de bien méchant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Waoaw....il est terrible.....un rapport avec le dernier clip de Gorillaz.....non...?....
je ne me souviens pas de cette photo en particulier, mais le moulin dans les cieux......




ps: pour DCZ....non, je deconne....mais je navigue sans aucun barre, ni d'etat, ni d'adresse...ni de quoi que ce soit...et sans Saf ou FF (ni Ie non plus...)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: pour DCZ....non, je deconne....mais je navigue sans aucun barre, ni d'etat, ni d'adresse...ni de quoi que ce soit...et sans Saf ou FF (ni Ie non plus...)


Je m'en doutais...


----------



## Tangi (15 Septembre 2005)

Merci ...

Ce wall, je l'ai trouvé je ne sais plus où, à mon avis c'est une modification d'un wall de Windows XP, et oui je sais j'ai honte :rose:, auquel on a rajouté le fameux bout de terre du clip "Fell good INC" de *Gorillaz*...

Il y a aussi un dossier "caché" quelque part sur le Bureau, pas trop dur à trouver quand on cherche ...

Et puis moi j'aime ces deux bandes grises, j'aime ce contraste, ça permet d'y glisser widgets et Dock... Comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs ...

...


----------



## clampin (15 Septembre 2005)

Voici mon desktop aujourd'hui (je l'ai un peu rangé)


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci ...
> 
> Ce wall, je l'ai trouvé je ne sais plus où, à mon avis c'est une modification d'un wall de Windows XP, et oui je sais j'ai honte :rose:, auquel on a rajouté le fameux bout de terre du clip "Fell good INC" de *Gorillaz*..
> 
> .




Yes, bien joué...........


----------



## ultra' (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon il est pas terrible m'enfin ...  :rose: ... j'ai comme du mal à changer en ce moment
> 
> et le dock me pose un problème, je trouve pas d'icônes qui passent bien  :hein:



Bravo, tout est bien...sauf la barre des menus, c'est un peu comme les crevettes, la tête faut pas la bouffer


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, tout est bien...sauf la barre des menus, c'est un peu comme les crevettes, la tête faut pas la bouffer


oui je sais  mais j'ai pas ShapeShifter   sinon j'avais même une idée du thème que j'aurai mis


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais  mais j'ai pas ShapeShifter   sinon j'avais même une idée du thème que j'aurai mis



ben pareil....mais du coup, comme acheter shapeshifter ça me raque....
j'ai mis Barmaid.....comme ça, plus de barre, plus de probleme.....


(merci Cor, soit dit en passant...)


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben pareil....mais du coup, comme acheter shapeshifter ça me raque....
> j'ai mis Barmaid.....comme ça, plus de barre, plus de probleme.....
> 
> 
> (merci Cor, soit dit en passant...)


c'est quoi Barmaid ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi Barmaid ?



une application qui fonctionne avec APE manager...et qui fait disparaître la barre de menu comme le fait l'OS avec ton dock....suffit de mettre sa souris dessus pour qu'il réapparaisse....
malheureusement, j'ai pas gardé le lien.....


----------



## ultra' (15 Septembre 2005)

Un nouveau thème splendide est sorti, par l'auteur de Samui, avec une suite d'icones et quelques wallpapers, j'ai posté la news sur guikit : http://www.guikit.com/

Voilà, et on se sent toujours autant à l'étroit ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une application qui fonctionne avec APE manager...et qui fait disparaître la barre de menu comme le fait l'OS avec ton dock....suffit de mettre sa souris dessus pour qu'il réapparaisse....
> malheureusement, j'ai pas gardé le lien.....




J'ai retrouvé le lien sur Mac NN 
Téléchargement direct 

-----------------

D A S H E D


----------



## elKBron (15 Septembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le lien sur Mac NN
> Téléchargement direct


et une fois qu on l a dl et decompresse, on en fait quoi ?


----------



## Tangi (16 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et une fois qu on l a dl et decompresse, on en fait quoi ?


Bonsoir ...

Effectivement il ne suffit pas de le télécharger et de le décompresser... Il faut avoir installé Application Enhancer... Si tu as installé ShapeShifter, Silk, ou tout autre programme d'Unsanity, Application Enhancer a été automatiquement installlé... Dans ce cas il suffit de glisser le fichier décompressé dans le dossier ...Utilisateurs-->~-->Bibliothèque-->Application Enhancer...

Si tu n'as jamais installé un programme d'Unsanity il faut que tu télécharges Application Enhancer... Ensuite tu procèdes de la même manière, tu glisses le fichier décompressé (Barmaid) à l'endroit indiqué plus haut...

[mode rabat-joie=*on*]

P.S. Un petit "bonsoir" en début de message serait le bienvenu, et un petit "s'il vous plaît" ou un truc du genre "merci d'avance", ça ne pourrait pas faire de mal non plus ... Et puis dernière chose parce que j'ai décidé d'être une vraie enflure ce soir, évite les abréviations si tu peux, c'est quand même plus agréable quand on écrit en toutes lettres... Voilà, ne le prend pas mal, c'est pas méchant, juste pour la prochaine fois et question de politesse...

[mode rabat-joie=*off*]

 ...


----------



## Ycare (16 Septembre 2005)

CLIQUEZ SUR LE LIEN

Et voilà, à mon tour de vous faire partager mon bureau. Aucun agencement particulier, comme d'hab, le quotidien.

Et au passage, je sais que tous mes icones ne s'accordent pas, mais je suis comme ça, j'aime bien un peu de patchwork et de couleur moi


----------



## ultra' (16 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, à mon tour de vous faire partager mon bureau. Aucun agencement particulier, comme d'hab, le quotidien.
> 
> Et au passage, je sais que tous mes icones ne s'accordent pas, mais je suis comme ça, j'aime bien un peu de patchwork et de couleur moi



Moi j'aime bien, et j'aime beaucoup l'icone du panda, si tu avais un lien afin que je puisse le télécharger s'il te plait. 
 :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau thème splendide est sorti, par l'auteur de Samui, avec une suite d'icones et quelques wallpapers, j'ai posté la news sur guikit : http://www.guikit.com/
> 
> Voilà, et on se sent toujours autant à l'étroit ici


Superbe :love:
Merci Ultra pour l'info. 

Ycare : joli desk  mais pour la prochaine fois, si tu pouvais poster une image plus petite en lien, ou mettre la grande image en lien, car ceux qui surfent en 1024x768 voient la mise en page du forum complètement déformée... merci.


----------



## Ycare (16 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien, et j'aime beaucoup l'icone du panda, si tu avais un lien afin que je puisse le télécharger s'il te plait.
> :love:



Alors y en a ben sur de sympa dans celui de Panda Z, et puis bien sur le Anizu, celui que tu as vu sur mon bureau . Tous venant de Pixelgirl, on ne la présente plus !

Pour l'anecdote, Panda chan étant le surnom de ma copine, c'est le dossier qui lui est consacré ^^.

Et merci pour ton avis 


Macounette-> J'ai bien essayé mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire (comme vous, avec en petit "image attachée"), et me suis contenté d'utiliser le plugin du forum macgé.

Désolé


----------



## Fondug (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est malin, j'ai fait la bétise de cliquer sur la 1ere page de ce fil, et voila, j'me suis tapé les 219 autres dans la foulée, ou presque. Enorme ce fil ! Mais moins énorme que les créations des contributeurs, y'en a beacoup de sublimes...


----------



## Fondug (16 Septembre 2005)

Tite question en passant aux top creatifs là :  ça vous prend combien de temps de faire un desk ? Je sais, je sais, ça dépend, mais à la louche ?


----------



## Ycare (16 Septembre 2005)

Moi ya un truc que je ne comprend pas :

Y a tout plein de personnes super douées qui passent keurs journées à faire des themes vraiment très sympa pour Mac OS X, vraiment bon...
Mais y en a aucun qui a l'idée de virer le gros fond blanc/transparent du dock pour qu'il se mêle mieux à l'interface ! Je me retrouve bloqué avec un skin (le Niqu) car c'est le seul qui a mis un fond quasi inexistant au dock, alors que tous les autres le rende super visible et très laid.

Même pour les fond supposés "sombres", les 3/4 laissent un fonc blanc semi transparent, moi pas comprendre


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Moi ya un truc que je ne comprend pas :
> 
> Y a tout plein de personnes super douées qui passent keurs journées à faire des themes vraiment très sympa pour Mac OS X, vraiment bon...
> Mais y en a aucun qui a l'idée de virer le gros fond blanc/transparent du dock pour qu'il se mêle mieux à l'interface ! Je me retrouve bloqué avec un skin (le Niqu) car c'est le seul qui a mis un fond quasi inexistant au dock, alors que tous les autres le rende super visible et très laid.
> ...


il y'a des applis pour rendre le dock transparent comme ClearDock ou Transparent Dock 

et encore un nouveau mien


----------



## Ycare (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y'a des applis pour rendre le dock transparent comme ClearDock ou Transparent Dock



:love::love::love: Ca mérite un gros bisou ça ! Merci beauuuucoup :love::love::love:

Et très sympa ton thème végétarien


----------



## alexfvl (16 Septembre 2005)

Dirty avec comme Guest Dj Pridef


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love: Ca mérite un gros bisou ça ! Merci beauuuucoup :love::love::love:
> 
> Et très sympa ton thème végétarien


oui ... faudrait en faire un avec des morceaux de viande ... 

enfin ... ça se fait déjà à voir le post précédent , mais je parlais de viande plus ... comestible


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... faudrait en faire un avec des morceaux de viande ...
> 
> enfin ... ça se fait déjà à voir le post précédent , mais je parlais de viande plus ... comestible




 :love:  :love:  :love: J'adore !!!      
ça sent le boulage....


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2005)

mon mien actuel :


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Dirty avec comme Guest Dj Pridef




Bravo alexfvl pour ce desk il est reussi mimi ta web cam


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> mon mien actuel :


wouaaa la c est un dlôle de desk mais c est un stilé tu aime la musique toi bravo a toi


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y'a des applis pour rendre le dock transparent comme ClearDock ou Transparent Dock
> 
> et encore un nouveau mien




maiwen .. c est un desk zen.... Bravo a toi tes icones sont simpa et tout a fait dans le theme Bravo


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> maiwen .. c est un desk zen.... Bravo a toi tes icones sont simpa et tout a fait dans le theme Bravo


merci  ... j'ai mis le temps à me décider

edit : et j'ai trouvé ce wall en reparcourant le fil  ... comme quoi on trouve de belles choses en fouillant dans les ... " vieilleries "


----------



## alexfvl (17 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Bravo alexfvl pour ce desk il est reussi mimi ta web cam



merci bcp


----------



## r0rk4l (17 Septembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup le desk de maiwen, très classe et sobre selon moi, et le tien aussi alexfvl, la demoiselle est fort bien mise en valeur 

Bonne continuation!!


----------



## Paradise (18 Septembre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> merci bcp



sincerement j aime bien mais serieusement ou trouvé vous le temps pour faire de si beau desk???
mais je suis sur mon site web en cour de création et j ai plus de temps pour la custo...

mais encore bravo a vous tous pur vos superbes custo....


----------



## elKBron (18 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Un petit "bonsoir" en début de message serait le bienvenu, et un petit "s'il vous plaît" ou un truc du genre "merci d'avance", ça ne pourrait pas faire de mal non plus ... Et puis dernière chose parce que j'ai décidé d'être une vraie enflure ce soir, évite les abréviations si tu peux, c'est quand même plus agréable quand on écrit en toutes lettres... Voilà, ne le prend pas mal, c'est pas méchant, juste pour la prochaine fois et question de politesse...


goedendag ! 
alors merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, désolé pour l'impolitesse passagère, et j espère que tu ne m'y reprendras plus 

encore une petite question : vos desktops sont très beaux, mais personnellement, j'aimerais avoir un fond noir (ouioui, vous avez bien lu...), mais je n arrive pas à modifier le panel de couleurs proposées. Auriez vous une solution, siouplet ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> encore une petite question : vos desktops sont très beaux, mais personnellement, j'aimerais avoir un fond noir (ouioui, vous avez bien lu...), mais je n arrive pas à modifier le panel de couleurs proposées. Auriez vous une solution, siouplet ? Merci d'avance...


des walls noirs ça se trouve ... euh ... partout


----------



## CLAY (18 Septembre 2005)

malins ces chinois


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Septembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> malins ces chinois


 ouais, ces gens malgré tous leurs défauts avaient compris beaucoup d'choses...


----------



## jfr (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une application qui fonctionne avec APE manager...et qui fait disparaître la barre de menu comme le fait l'OS avec ton dock....suffit de mettre sa souris dessus pour qu'il réapparaisse....
> malheureusement, j'ai pas gardé le lien.....



 Attention avec Barmaid, il ne fait pas disparaître que la barre de menus, mais aussi les widgets ! C'était le cas quand je l'ai testé il y a quelques semaines, et nous étions plusieurs ici à connaître ce désagrément...
(peut-être qu'une mise à jour a résolu le problème entre temps...)


----------



## Tangi (18 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> goedendag !
> alors merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, désolé pour l'impolitesse passagère, et j espère que tu ne m'y reprendras plus
> 
> encore une petite question : vos desktops sont très beaux, mais personnellement, j'aimerais avoir un fond noir (ouioui, vous avez bien lu...), mais je n arrive pas à modifier le panel de couleurs proposées. Auriez vous une solution, siouplet ? Merci d'avance...


Demat...

C'est pas bien grave, j'ai un petit coté gronchon de temps en temps...

Pour obtenir un fond d'écran noir, il suffit de surfer en principe et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur... Sinon tu cherches le dossier "Solid colors" (si tu as Tiger tape simplement ces deux mots dans spotlight)... Ce dossier doit se trouver là : Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop pictures"-->"Solid colors"... Tu n'auras plus qu'à y placer un fichier au format ".png", ".jpg" ou ".gif" tout noir, très facile à créer si tu as Adobe Photoshop Elements... 

Si tu n'as aucun logiciel capable de créer un tel fichier voici comment procéder :

- Fais une copie d'un fichier existant, admettons le bleu ("Solid Aqua Blue.png") ;
- Ouvre iPhoto ;
- Puis dans le menu "Fichier" sélectionne "Ajouter à la photothèque"
- Sélectionne la fameuse copie du fichier  ("Solid Aqua Blue - copie.png") ;
- Double-clique dessus pour pouvoir le modifier grâce à iPhoto ;
- Clique ensuite sur "Ajuster" dans la barre d'outil d'iPhoto en bas et fais les réglages nécessaires pour obtenir un carré tout noir, en poussant la "saturation" au maximum, etc ;
- Clique sur "Terminé" dans la barre d'outil d'iPhoto en bas ;
- Et glisse la photo (le carré tout noir) dans le dossier "Solid Colors" ;
- Ouvre "Préférences systèmes"-->"Bureau et économiseur d'écran"-->"Couleurs unies" et sélectionne le carré tout noir.
- Voilà ...


...


----------



## elKBron (18 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu cherches le dossier "Solid colors" (si tu as Tiger tape simplement ces deux mots dans spotlight)... Ce dossier doit se trouver là : Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop pictures"-->"Solid colors"... Tu n'auras plus qu'à y placer un fichier au format ".png", ".jpg" ou ".gif" tout noir, très facile à créer si tu as Adobe Photoshop Elements...


nikel, pile poil ce que je cherchais 
par contre, j ai fait le noir avec theGimp... saint clou Tangi !


----------



## AuGie (18 Septembre 2005)

Clean#Dirty

Le dernier desktop j'espère avec ce powerbook malade


----------



## Paradise (19 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Clean#Dirty
> 
> Le dernier desktop j'espère avec ce powerbook malade



PAs mal du tout j adore ce thème.... bravo


----------



## Paradise (19 Septembre 2005)

Petite question comment désinstaller shapeshifter à 100% avec les preference et tout cela?:mouais:
car a chaque fois les pref sont gardées....


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Petite question comment désinstaller shapeshifter à 100% avec les preference et tout cela?:mouais:
> car a chaque fois les pref sont gardées....


Bonjour,

Ne serais-tu pas ce qu'on appelle un "floodeur", *paradise* ??? ...

Sinon pour désintaller entièrement ShapeShifter il suffit soit :

- De retélécharger le fichier d'installation d'origine (sauf si tu l'as gardé), une fois ce fichier récupéré, tu doubles-cliques sur l'icone "Install ShapeShifter" puis tu cliques sur le bouton "Uninstall", tout simplement ;

Ou :

- Tu glisses le fichier "ShapeShifter.prefPane" (qui se trouve dans le dossier Bibliothèque-->Preferences Panes) et le fichier "ShapeShifter.ape" (qui lui se trouve dans le dossier Bibliothèque-->Application Enhancers) dans la corbeille...

Voili, voilou...


P. S. Il suffisait de cliquer sur le bouton "Help" en bas à gauche dans la fenêtre de ShapeShifter dans les Préférences systèmes (onglet "ShapeShifter) et tu aurais eu la réponse à ta question en moins de deux ...

...


----------



## Paradise (19 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ne serais-tu pas ce qu'on appelle un "floodeur", *paradise* ??? ...
> 
> ...



Mais non le truc c est que j ai mon serial et il est good que jai acheter mais je sais pas pourquoi mon shapeshifter ne marche plus???? donc je voulais le desintaller à 100% alors qu avec le uninstall il y a encore des préfs qui sont encore dans le mac...


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Mais non le truc c est que j ai mon serial et il est good que jai acheter mais je sais pas pourquoi mon shapeshifter ne marche plus???? donc je voulais le desintaller à 100% alors qu avec le uninstall il y a encore des préfs qui sont encore dans le mac...


Et bien écoute c'est simple, si tu as Tiger, alors fais une recherche sur ShapeShifter, et vire tous les fichiers, où le mot "shapeshifter" apparaît, à la corbeille... 

Par exemple chez moi, je virerais :

*-* ~/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes/ShapeShifter.prefPane ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Application Enhancers/ShapeShifter.ape ;
*-* Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.unsanity.shapeshifter.reg.plist ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.unsanity.shapeshifter.plist ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.unsanity.shapeshifter.prefpane.plist ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.unsanity.shapeshifter.proxy.plist ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.unsanity.shapeshifter.themepreview.plist ;
*-* ~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/"ShapeShifter guiKits".

Tu redémarres et alors tu ne devrais plus rien avoir...

Pour désinstaller un programme il suffit généralement de le jeter à la corbeille, dans certains cas, il faut faire un recherche de tout ce qui a un rapport avec le programme à partir du nom du programme, et de virer le tout à la corbeille...

...


----------



## AuGie (19 Septembre 2005)

et active tes fichiers cachés avec Onyx


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> et active tes fichiers cachés avec Onyx


...

En l'occurrence ça ne devrait rien changer ... Mais ça ne peut pas faire de mal ...


----------



## Paradise (19 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et bien écoute c'est simple, si tu as Tiger, alors fais une recherche sur ShapeShifter, et vire tous les fichiers, où le mot "shapeshifter" apparaît, à la corbeille...
> 
> Par exemple chez moi, je virerais :
> 
> ...



merci tangi mon shapeshifter remarche je sais pas ce que c etait j ai tout viré et tout installé et voila ca remarche!!!! merci


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> merci tangi mon shapeshifter remarche je sais pas ce que c etait j ai tout viré et tout installé et voila ca remarche!!!! merci


Mais je t'en prie ...

P. S. Floodeur ...


----------



## Fondug (20 Septembre 2005)

J'ai fait le recensement des applis utiles pour la custo, histoire d'm'y lancer aussi tiens :
- transparent dock ou clear dock, et eventuellement a-dock pour en créer d'autres
- candybar
- shapeshifter
- silk
- butler

avec ça, j'pense que c'est déjà pas mal. J'ai oublié un truc important ou bien ?


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait le recensement des applis utiles pour la custo, histoire d'm'y lancer aussi tiens :
> - transparent dock ou clear dock, et eventuellement a-dock pour en créer d'autres
> - candybar
> - shapeshifter
> ...


Bonjour, 

Nan je vois pas trop, l'essentiel est cité, si ce n'est que Butler, qui m'est complètement indispensable dans d'autres cas n'est pas forcément utile pour la custo, en tout cas pas directement...

Il y a bien un utilitaire que tu n'as pas cité et qui s'évère pourtant très utile, c'est Pic2Icon, une petite application qui permet de convertir toutes images, en format icone pour Mac OS X... Très utile parce que certains icones que l'on trouve sur le net ne sont qu'au format ".png", par exemple et nécessitent Pic2Icon pour être convertis et être utilisables pour Mac OS X...

Le problème c'est que Pic2Icon est introuvable, mais je suis sûr qu'un petit malin l'a en stock sur son serveur...

Te l'envoyer par mail, ça risque un peu de ramer, donc ...

...


----------



## ultra' (20 Septembre 2005)

Adium me semble indispensable...


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Septembre 2005)

pourtant, je le trouve sur versoin tracker Pic2Icon... Juste là


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, je le trouve sur versoin tracker Pic2Icon... Juste là




Et t'as essayé de le télécharger ? 

Sinon, il est chez Woa.


----------



## Tangi (20 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Adium me semble indispensable...


Effectivement, c'est un programme que je trouve moi aussi indispensable, mais ça n'a pas grand rapport avec la custo, si ???

C'est juste une application de messagerie instantanée, dont on peut modifier à foison l'apparence, mais tu considères ça comme faisant partie des applications de "customization" ??? :mouais:...



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as essayé de le télécharger ?
> 
> Sinon, il est chez Woa.


Voilà, je savais qu'un petit malin l'avait quelque part ...

Merci *woa*, enfin, moi je dis ça, je l'ai déjà ...

...


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Septembre 2005)

ah oui ca marche pas...
désolé... :rose:


----------



## ultra' (21 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est un programme que je trouve moi aussi indispensable, mais ça n'a pas grand rapport avec la custo, si ???
> 
> C'est juste une application de messagerie instantanée, dont on peut modifier à foison l'apparence, mais tu considères ça comme faisant partie des applications de "customization" ??? :mouais:...
> 
> ...



Ca y est, je vais me faire engueuler 

Customiser, c'est changer l'apparence du système, or adium est ce qui est visible en permanence sur mon desk, donc pour moi c'est aussi important que de changer le thème ou les icones du dock


----------



## Fondug (21 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je vais me faire engueuler
> 
> Customiser, c'est changer l'apparence du système, or adium est ce qui est visible en permanence sur mon desk, donc pour moi c'est aussi important que de changer le thème ou les icones du dock


 
Bah en fait, j'viens de tomber sur ton site et y'a tout qui est bien listé tout bien comme il faut.  C'est vraiment super bien fouttu, bravo !!


----------



## Tangi (21 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je vais me faire engueuler
> 
> Customiser, c'est changer l'apparence du système, or adium est ce qui est visible en permanence sur mon desk, donc pour moi c'est aussi important que de changer le thème ou les icones du dock


Nan, nan, tu ne te fais pas engueuler, je voyais pas trop pourquoi tu citais Adium, c'est juste ça ...

J'utilise aussi Adium, mais ça n'est pas en permanence sur mon Bureau...

Enfin on s'en fout, je vois pas pourquoi je suis allé chipoter, laisse tomber ça n'a pas d'importance...

 ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

dites, a une epoque , je crois que c'est Augie, qui testait un nouveau navigateur super stylé....
on en a des nouvelle.....c'etait une beta non telechargeable.....
et maintenant...?....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2005)

* Theme: Samui
* Wallpaper: TripleTim (dA) 
* Font: HandelGotDLig
* Synergie Color glass by Ultraman 
* Adium ruler status icon by Ultraman


----------



## alexfvl (21 Septembre 2005)

@Woa : Superbe desk, bravo   , superbes couleurs et le wall est magnifique aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Sublime WOA


----------



## xpoulet (21 Septembre 2005)

Pas mal pour une petite Debian, non ? 

Clean - Dirty


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2005)

Les gens ne veulent pas comprendre qu'avec Gnome (un peu de) l'esprit du Mac souffle sur Linux (et les *BSD).

Sympa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sublime WOA





			
				alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> @Woa : Superbe desk, bravo   , superbes couleurs et le wall est magnifique aussi




Merci beaucoup les amis   
Idem, je suis fan de vos créa


----------



## Sim le pirate (22 Septembre 2005)

ps: merci à ultraman pour les punaises!


----------



## CLAY (22 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ces gens malgré tous leurs défauts avaient compris beaucoup d'choses...



qu' ils semble avoir oubliées, c' est vrai


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour une petite Debian, non ?
> 
> Clean - Dirty




Sympa, en effet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2005)

* Adium ruler status icons by Ultraman. 

* Wallpaper by Christian Diaz aka Pridef (dA).

* Theme: Alluvium Magnite 1.0 . 

* Fonts: HandelGotDlig (Silk), Akzidenz Grotesk Condensed Medium (Adium).


----------



## ultra' (23 Septembre 2005)

On sent l'orientation style Pridef, Jon@z et autres que tu prends woa, c'est joli


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> On sent l'orientation style Pridef, Jon@z et autres que tu prends woa, c'est joli



Alors je dis, Ultraman, t'es trop fort. Le côté minimaliste j'aime bien (même si l'on perd, du même  coup le côté PinUp  ).

Sinon, FG, ça a quand même baissé, je trouve


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> ps: merci à ultraman pour les punaises!


Très joli, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Paradise (23 Septembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> ps: merci à ultraman pour les punaises!



Vraiment sim Bravo a toi c est vraiment beau tout ca!!! ton wall et tres reussit Bravo
Vive les punaises d'Ultra


----------



## bibyfok (24 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> On sent l'orientation style Pridef, Jon@z et autres que tu prends woa, c'est joli


Tres joli !
2 petites questions : ou trouver ce theme et quelle est la police utilisée ?
merci


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

Ca faisait un moment !


----------



## ultra' (24 Septembre 2005)

Bompi=>Oui, FG a baissé, c'est un live de carl cox de 2003 il me semble, sinon j'écoute quelques fois underground fg 

Bibyfok=>la police utilisée est calibri, pas encore dispo je pense car fesant partie de windows vista...peut être que je me trompe...Sinon le theme, j'ai du l'avoir sur macthemes il y a longtemps, j'ai pas réussi à retrouver un lien pour le downloader.


----------



## Tangi (24 Septembre 2005)

Un petit dernier... Un peu dans le style de celui de *woa*, normal l'auteur du wall est *Pridef* ...





...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Super joli Tangi


----------



## Tangi (24 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Super joli Tangi


Merci ...


----------



## Sim le pirate (24 Septembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres
> avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette.


----------



## zenzen (25 Septembre 2005)

iClean .: | :. iMess

Theme => Leopard
iCons => iDrives & Aqua Remix
Wall => Dunno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Wall => Dunno




Le wallpaper est une création de Headvoid sur l'incontournable DeviantArt


----------



## zenzen (25 Septembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Le wallpaper est une création de Headvoid sur l'incontournable DeviantArt


Merci de la précision... Je me souviens jamais d'ou je prend les wall


----------



## bibyfok (26 Septembre 2005)

Est ce que qqn aurait en stock un skin Linux ?
j'en ai un sous windows et je cherche le meme pour mon tit mac 

petite preview:






Merci


----------



## bibyfok (26 Septembre 2005)

Petit ajout du soir 
Nature...


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2005)

Très joli, BiByFoK 
Tu aurais un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## bibyfok (26 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Très joli, BiByFoK
> Tu aurais un lien pour le wall ?


Je n'ai pas retrouvé de lien mais je te l'ai up: http://stockagebiby.free.fr/00398_toonlandia_1440x900.jpg
Merci pour tes compliments


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup !   

_ Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Septembre 2005)

c'est quoi le nom de ton theme ?????


----------



## bibyfok (26 Septembre 2005)

Windows : ClearLook (trouvé sur deviant art je crois) apparement c'est le theme de Ubuntu --> Personne ne l'a vu pour OSX ? ca me tente vraiment un theme comme ca sur mon tit mac !!!
OS X: PowerPowder trouvé sur le forum MacThemes


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour les infos... 

Petite question pour ceux qui ont le widget ishack... est-ce qu'il marche toujours chez vous ?? Moi la roue tourne et le message Uploading est la mais rien n'apparait... 

Mon mien


----------



## breekbaar (26 Septembre 2005)

ca se voit que j'ai eu mon mac ya deux jours ?? 

Si vous pouvez me dire comment affichez des widgets sur le bureau ( meteo par exemple ), lecteur mp3 avec affichage des des singles photos  & aussi ma liste msn sur le bureau jtrouve ca c sympas  

Merci


----------



## mac-débutant (26 Septembre 2005)

cool, j'adore
 j'ai qql questions: ou as-tu trouvé tes icones? comment fais-tu pour faire afficher les infos d'iTunes et tes liens internet comme ça sur ton bureau? les questions peuvent sembler idiotes mais je débute


----------



## CLAY (26 Septembre 2005)

breekbaar a dit:
			
		

> ca se voit que j'ai eu mon mac ya deux jours ??
> 
> Si vous pouvez me dire comment affichez des widgets sur le bureau ( meteo par exemple ), lecteur mp3 avec affichage des des singles photos  & aussi ma liste msn sur le bureau jtrouve ca c sympas
> 
> Merci





terminal
defaults write com.apple.dashboard dev mode YES
fermer session puis relancer
apres, dans dashboerd ,tu clique en restant appuyer
en meme tps f12
pour l' enlever............repasse, c long


----------



## AuGie (26 Septembre 2005)

Bravo pour vos desktops  , désolé de ne pas etre plus présent sur ce topic, pas mal de soucis sur le powerbook ( materiel), j'essaye de mettre à jour guiKit et d'etre un peu plus présent


----------



## bibyfok (26 Septembre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> cool, j'adore
> j'ai qql questions: ou as-tu trouvé tes icones? comment fais-tu pour faire afficher les infos d'iTunes et tes liens internet comme ça sur ton bureau? les questions peuvent sembler idiotes mais je débute


 Pour les icones, cherche sur ce fil, il y a une liste de site... j'en prend de partout donc je ne sais plus desolé.
Pour iTunes: Synergy.
Pour les feed RSS: Newsticker.

En esperant t'avoir aidé


----------



## mac-débutant (26 Septembre 2005)

breekbaar a dit:
			
		

> ca se voit que j'ai eu mon mac ya deux jours ??
> 
> Si vous pouvez me dire comment affichez des widgets sur le bureau ( meteo par exemple ), lecteur mp3 avec affichage des des singles photos  & aussi ma liste msn sur le bureau jtrouve ca c sympas
> 
> Merci



pour avoir sur le bureau les widgets télécharge TinkerTool  ;c'est plus simple que de passer par le terminal, il active des fonctionnalités cachées de Tiger

http://www.bresink.de/osx/TinkerTool.html pour le téléchargerhttp://wiki.macg.co/index.php/TinkerTool infos en francais


----------



## mac-débutant (26 Septembre 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Pour les icones, cherche sur ce fil, il y a une liste de site... j'en prend de partout donc je ne sais plus desolé.
> Pour iTunes: Synergy.
> Pour les feed RSS: Newsticker.
> 
> En esperant t'avoir aidé



 je voulais ces icones!   aucun souvenir???
 mais, merci pour les autres infos


----------



## CLAY (26 Septembre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> pour avoir sur le bureau les widgets télécharge TinkerTool  ;c'est plus simple que de passer par le terminal, il active des fonctionnalités cachées de Tiger
> 
> http://www.bresink.de/osx/TinkerTool.html pour le téléchargerhttp://wiki.macg.co/index.php/TinkerTool infos en francais


merci en effet ca parait plus simple


----------



## breekbaar (26 Septembre 2005)

Merquiii Bocouppp


----------



## bibyfok (27 Septembre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> je voulais ces icones!   aucun souvenir???
> mais, merci pour les autres infos


 http://www.yellowicon.com


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Push


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2005)

Quelle classe, Cor  :love:


----------



## AuGie (27 Septembre 2005)

Je le trouve superbe ton desktop 

Du beau minimalisme, comme tu sais si bien le faire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Merci j'ai modifié RulerAGV et cette fois-ci c'est sur mon iMac


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'ai modifié RulerAGV et cette fois-ci c'est sur mon iMac



toujours le roi du minimalisme, un regal.... :love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)

Depuis la màj d'iTunes, le résultat des skins des thèmes sur iTunes est catastrophique :






Y aurait-il une màj de ShapeShifter prévue pour régler le problème ?

La seule solution pour l'instant étant de mettre iTunes en liste d'exclusion...


----------



## AuGie (27 Septembre 2005)

Ou d'utiliser des themes compatibles iTunes 5


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ou d'utiliser des themes compatibles iTunes 5




Y en a ? 

ShapeShifter ne me propose aucune màj pour les thèmes lorsque je prévisualise...


----------



## maiwen (27 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y en a ?
> 
> ShapeShifter ne me propose aucune màj pour les thèmes lorsque je prévisualise...


y'en a ici ... mais ils ne s'utilisent pas avec ShapeShifter


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'en a ici ... mais ils ne s'utilisent pas avec ShapeShifter




Merci maiwen   , mais c'est malin ! :rateau: 


[Edith]
Ah oui, mais là, maiwen, ce sont des skins iTunes et non des thèmes pour Mac OSX. 
Je pense qu'Augie parlait de thèmes et non de skins, non ?
[/Edith]


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la màj d'iTunes, le résultat des skins des thèmes sur iTunes est catastrophique :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis retournée sur Aqua depuis un moment 

AuGie, tu pourrais nous poster sur guikit.com une liste des thèmes Mac OS X compatibles avec iTunes 5 ? ce serait un truc vachement utile je pense


----------



## Tangi (27 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis retournée sur Aqua depuis un moment
> 
> AuGie, tu pourrais nous poster sur guikit.com une liste des thèmes Mac OS X compatibles avec iTunes 5 ? ce serait un truc vachement utile je pense


Vu les très, très, très gros problèmes que j'ai eu, vraisemblablement à cause de ShapeShifter ... je suis, moi aussi, retourné sous Aqua, et je préfère ça aux problèmes éventuels causés par ce satané programme...

N'empêche que je l'ai quand même payé    ...


----------



## AuGie (28 Septembre 2005)

Les themes compatibles iTunes 5 sont là :

http://www.guikit.com/?cat=14

J'ai crée une categorie iTunes 5, je l'enleverais aprés la MAJ de SS 2.0


----------



## bioscoop (28 Septembre 2005)

DIRTY HERE


----------



## Fondug (28 Septembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> DIRTY HERE


 
j'le trouve super chouette. Bon le dirty, l'est pas trop dirty non plus hein...

Autre question : j'ai bien noté tous les outils nécessaires mais y'a t il une "procédure" préférable quand on fait un desk, genre d'abord commencer par le theme, ou trouver un wall ? Surtout faire telle étape avant telle autre ou un truc dans le genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Sublime comme d'habitude chère Bioscoop.


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Septembre 2005)

sublime bio'  Dis moi la fenetre du finder qui est ouverte est-ce que le fond est transparent ??????


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Les themes compatibles iTunes 5 sont là :
> 
> http://www.guikit.com/?cat=14
> 
> J'ai crée une categorie iTunes 5, je l'enleverais aprés la MAJ de SS 2.0


 Excellent.  merci AuGie :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> DIRTY HERE


 Ce bleu... j'adore. :love: :love: 
Bravo, Bioscoop, c'est sublime d'esthétisme et de simplicité, comme d'hab.


----------



## alexfvl (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2005)

Je trouve quand même que c'est un peu rouge ... 
Cela étant, ces icônes "texte" sont assez sympa. Cela repose l'oeil (surtout de tout ce rouge ...)
Il faudra que je les retrouve (mais pas en ... rouge  )

Je critique mais mieux vaut que je me cantonne à cela, vu que je suis atteint de dyschromatopsie (j'adore ce mot).
En clair, je peux confondre des couleurs ... mais quand même pas ce rouge avec du vert  

Désolé ...


----------



## ultra' (28 Septembre 2005)

Etant donné qu'après des demandes répétées sur ce forum afin de créer une section customisation, ayant eu marre d'attendre, j'ai décidé plusieurs choses :

-dissoudre le forum LaFrenchTouch qui était pourtant actif
-dissoudre la team LaFrenchTouch dont j'étais le créateur il y a 2 ans avec bdbus
-créer un forum de customisation mac 100% Français

Je pense que, vu que macgénération n'a pas souhaité créer quelque chose de similaire, elle ne verra aucun inconvénient à ce que je poste un lien sur ce topic.
C'est fait de manière totalement bénévole bien sûr, je vais y consacrer une bonne partie de mon temps libre.
Le succès d'un forum, c'est avant tout les utilisateurs qui en décident, j'espère donc que vous trouverez mon initiative intéressante et que vous contribuerez au succès de ce projet.

L'équipe actuelle est :
-admin : ultraman
-modos : Bioscoop, Augie, Bdbus


----------



## bioscoop (28 Septembre 2005)

*Cor, Caddie, Macounette* - merci beaucoup!



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> sublime bio'  Dis moi la fenetre du finder qui est ouverte est-ce que le fond est transparent ??????



Non, le wall est en fond.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné qu'après des demandes répétées sur ce forum afin de créer une section customisation, ayant eu marre d'attendre, j'ai décidé plusieurs choses :
> 
> -dissoudre le forum LaFrenchTouch qui était pourtant actif
> -dissoudre la team LaFrenchTouch dont j'étais le créateur il y a 2 ans avec bdbus
> ...



Je viens de relancer Cyril par MP concernant la création d'un forum customisation, le sujet ayant reçu de nombreuses réponses favorables.

Je trouve que c'est bien que tu te prennes en main et que tu veuilles faire avancer les choses, mais j'espère vivement que les choses évolueront favorablement car je trouve dommage de créer (encore) un site indépendant. 

Tout les amateurs de customisation et adeptes de ce sujet sont invités a laisser leurs commentaires ici


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

Comme je l'ai dit sur l'autre thread, soyez un peu patients. L'AE vient tout juste de se terminer...


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Cor, Caddie, Macounette* - merci beaucoup!
> 
> 
> 
> Non, le wall est en fond.


 
Arf, j'étais persuadé qu'elles étaient transparentes, c'est tellement bien aligné. Ca veut dire que le fond des fenêtres s'aligne avec le wall ?


----------



## Paradise (29 Septembre 2005)

Ultraman ton forum est une super idée je pense que nous serons pas mal a venir du cooté iMagine Bravo et meci


----------



## breekbaar (30 Septembre 2005)

Comment on peut mettre ce qu'on ecoute en bas a droite avec la photos du single ou autre ???


----------



## bibyfok (30 Septembre 2005)

breekbaar a dit:
			
		

> Comment on peut mettre ce qu'on ecoute en bas a droite avec la photos du single ou autre ???


 Bonjour 
Aurevoir


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2005)

breekbaar a dit:
			
		

> Comment on peut mettre ce qu'on ecoute en bas a droite avec la photos du single ou autre ???





C'est un widget Konfabulator.


----------



## Tangi (30 Septembre 2005)

breekbaar a dit:
			
		

> Comment on peut mettre ce qu'on ecoute en bas a droite avec la photos du single ou autre ???


...

Plus précisément tu trouveras la réponse à ta question ici...

Sache que la question a été maintes fois posée et qu'une petite recherche sur les forums de MacGénération t'aurait permis de trouver la réponse à ta question en moins de deux...

...


----------



## AuGie (30 Septembre 2005)

Je suis retourné à mes premiers amours, les GANT (1219 Icons !! ) avec un mod de Alluvium by me


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Aaaah les icones vomi.


----------



## ultra' (1 Octobre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (1 Octobre 2005)

chez moi en ce moment


----------



## Paradise (1 Octobre 2005)

Voila mon Petit Desk du moment... Louis Vuitton


----------



## Tangi (1 Octobre 2005)

...

Voilà qu'on se met à poster sur deux forums ...

Mon petit dernier sur l'iBook de mes parents...





Le wall est de *LEE25*, disponible ici... Faites un donc un tour sur son site... 

...


----------



## Paradise (1 Octobre 2005)

Toi aussi tangi... lol mais il est beau ton desk


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Joli desk ultraman


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Octobre 2005)

Superbe tangi, petite question tu l'as eu ou ton icone (pour iTunes) ??? Celle avec le casque audio ... je l'ai cherché deseperement toute la journée


----------



## Tangi (1 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Superbe tangi, petite question tu l'as eu ou ton icone (pour iTunes) ??? Celle avec le casque audio ... je l'ai cherché deseperement toute la journée


Bonsoir ...

Merci, c'est gentil :rose:...

L'icone des écouteurs fait partie d'un set qui s'appelle Crystal Clear, que tu trouveras sur le site guiKit...

Un site à visiter absolument pour trouver tout plein de très beaux icones, fonds d'écran, thèmes, etc...

A rajouter absolument à ses signets...

...


----------



## alexfvl (2 Octobre 2005)

Dirty


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ...
> 
> Merci, c'est gentil :rose:...
> 
> ...




Super merci bcp !!!!

et hop ajouté aux signets


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

mon nouveau mien


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Octobre 2005)

euuuhhh alors en haut de gauche à droite c'est : ???, ???, Quicksilver, ???, ???, ????, ???, ichat, date, utilisateur, spotlight...

Ces applications c'est quoi stp ???

MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## alexfvl (2 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euuuhhh alors en haut de gauche à droite c'est : ???, ???, Quicksilver, ???, ???, ????, ???, ichat, date, utilisateur, spotlight...
> 
> Ces applications c'est quoi stp ???
> 
> MERCI MERCI MERCI




Alors t'as
1) Deskshade >> permet de gerer les fond d'ecran et bureau
2) Je pense adium ??
3) Quicksilver
4) Synergy
5)??
6) Butler ?
après ichat


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

comme l'a dit alexfvl
1) deskshade
2) adium 
3) quicksilver
4) synergy
5) audioscrobbler, plug-in de last.fm 
6) euh ... growltunes, je crois qu'il ne me sert à rien d'ailleurs 
7) MainMenu


----------



## Tangi (2 Octobre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Alors t'as
> 1) Deskshade >> permet de gerer les fond d'ecran et bureau
> 2) Je pense adium ??
> 3) Quicksilver
> ...


A plusieurs on risque d'y arriver...

-Deskshade ;
-Il s'agit chez moi d'un icone faisant partie d'un set qui s'appelle "Symbolic replacements" et que j'ai associé à Butler, mais là ça peut être n'importe quoi...
-QuickSilver ;
-Synergie ;
-RecenTunes ;
-GrowTunes ;
-iChat ;
-Date ou MenuCalendarClock ;
-Switch rapide vers un autre utilisateur ;
-SpotLight.

...

[edit]Un peu lent à la détente le Tangi ... L'icone de RecenTunes est exactement le même que celui de ton petit plug-in...[/edit]


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Octobre 2005)

Merci vous tous !!!! 

Sympa !

Bonne fin de journéeee


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon nouveau mien



Hello!
J'aime bien ton wall  :rose: 
Tu pourrais me donner un lien où je pourrais le trouver ?
Merci


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> J'aime bien ton wall  :rose:
> Tu pourrais me donner un lien où je pourrais le trouver ?
> Merci


je viens de le retrouver  ici


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de le retrouver  ici


Merci


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2005)

En passant par là. 

Ah, ma foi, c'est propre le bureau d'un Suisse.


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En passant par là.
> 
> Ah, ma foi, c'est propre le bureau d'un Suisse.


surtout un suisse violet  ... tu te devais d'avoir un desk soigné pour montrer le bon exemple   

m'enfin tu n'utilises pas adium alors que je t'ai aidé alors hein    :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2005)

Sobre et classe. 


Beaux desks, tout le monde. :love:


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai juste une petite question, comment vous faites pour faire apparaitre la pochette de l'album du morceau que vous écouté, sur le bureau? c'est un widget ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, j'ai juste une petite question, comment vous faites pour faire apparaitre la pochette de l'album du morceau que vous écouté, sur le bureau? c'est un widget ?




C'est un widget Konfabulator, comme iTunes Companion ou autres... 


Au fait, bienvenue sur MacG !


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup de l'accueil


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, j'ai juste une petite question, comment vous faites pour faire apparaitre la pochette de l'album du morceau que vous écouté, sur le bureau? c'est un widget ?


Bonjour ...

Ah cette fameuse question, combien de fois aura-t-elle été posée ????? ...

Tu sais que tu aurais pu trouver la réponse à ta question à la page précédente de ce fil...

Un petit lien : ici 

Je te souhaite quand même la bienvenue  ...

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon nouveau mien




Sympa Maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Joli desk mon cher WebO
Zen et tout, les Belges et Suisses doivent être frères .


----------



## alexfvl (3 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ...
> 
> Ah cette fameuse question, combien de fois aura-t-elle été posée ????? ...
> 
> ...



Comme la dit Tangi, cette question est posée pratiquement sur chaque page de ce post   , Voici en supplement un autre element de réponse


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Et un de plus, cette fois-ci sur mon bel iMac....



 


Tout le mérite revient à LEE25 ...

...


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Octobre 2005)

LEE25.... superbe desk... j'aime bcp !!! Merci de m'avoir filé le lien.... !!


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> LEE25.... superbe desk... j'aime bcp !!! Merci de m'avoir filé le lien.... !!


Merci ...

Pour le lien c'est la moindre des choses ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est vraiment minimal comme j'aime.


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous d'avoir répondu : )

J'ai un petit problème avec Stuffit   il le decompacte mais creer un dossier avec rien dedans, si quelqu'un peut mettre le Widget Sputnik en .zip et le mettre a dispo, ça serai telement gentil !  :rose: 

j'en profite pour posté mon desk :


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous d'avoir répondu : )
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec Stuffit   il le decompacte mais creer un dossier avec rien dedans, si quelqu'un peut mettre le Widget Sputnik en .zip et le mettre a dispo, ça serai telement gentil ! :rose:
> 
> j'en profite pour posté mon desk :





Ouvre ton dossier et crées en un nouveau à l'intérieur et le contenu s'affichera ! 



Joli bureau !   :love:


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup ! ça marche impec : )


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous d'avoir répondu : )
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec Stuffit   il le decompacte mais creer un dossier avec rien dedans, si quelqu'un peut mettre le Widget Sputnik en .zip et le mettre a dispo, ça serai telement gentil !  :rose:
> 
> j'en profite pour posté mon desk :


....

C'est un problème connu, je suis bien placé pou te dire ça, parce que j'ai exactement le même problème....

Même si ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit, voici  deux méthodes :

-Soit tu Cliques sur le Bureaun puis tu fais un petit "pomme+j" histoire d'afficher les options de présentation du Finder... Et puis tu décoches la case "Afficher les informations"... 
-Soit tu ouvres ton dossier décompressé, soit disant vide et tu y crées un dossier, tu doubles-cliques dessus et tu fais un petit "alt+pomme+n"... Et comme par magie les éléments qui devraient s'y trouver apparaîtront...

Voili, voilou, contraignant, mais apparemment assez courant, StuffIt bosse pour régler le problème, un peu bizarre quand même ....

Putain complètement grillé ...


Ah, j'oubliais, j'aime beaucoup le wall, un petit lien ????

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment minimal comme j'aime.


Je m'en doutais à vrai dire ...

En fait je me suis un peu inspiré de tes walls ...

...


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est une creation de Juniatwork (Giulia Balladore) une fabuleuse dessinatrice italienne, dommage son site n'est plus actif, à noter que ses illustration sont en vecto ! 

Mais pour vous un pack de wall (1280x854) de Juniatwork arranger par mes soins.





le pack HD pour une autre résolution (à arranger par vous même) :


----------



## Tangi (3 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> C'est une creation de Juniatwork (Giulia Balladore) une fabuleuse dessinatrice italienne, dommage son site n'est plus actif, à noter que ses illustration sont en vecto !
> 
> Mais pour vous un pack de wall (1280x854) de Juniatwork arranger par mes soins.


Très chouette ...

...


----------



## chokobelle (3 Octobre 2005)

hop


----------



## Macoufi (3 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Sympa Maiwen


Vi, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup.
D'ailleurs, je réfléchi à fonder le club des fan des Maïwen's desktop 

En attendant de m'y coller enfin,
au mien de desktop...


----------



## ultra' (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> hop


très joli  , dis on peut avoir un lien pour le wall ?   



			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vi, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup.
> D'ailleurs, je réfléchi à fonder le club des fan des Maïwen's desktop
> 
> En attendant de m'y coller enfin,
> au mien de desktop...


hihi :rose: c'est gentil


----------



## chokobelle (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très joli  , dis on peut avoir un lien pour le wall ?



Merki :rose: 

Et le lien


----------



## Tangi (4 Octobre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


Très chouette ...

..


----------



## alexfvl (4 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Bebe Fraise (4 Octobre 2005)

J'adore le desk louis vuitton ! un lien plz ! é_è


----------



## alexfvl (4 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le desk louis vuitton ! un lien plz ! é_è



Voila la release du wall


----------



## Bebe Fraise (4 Octobre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila la release du wall



MERCI !


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Octobre 2005)

Petite question toute bete, vous faites comment pour afficher votre desk dans un iBook ou alors dans un iMac ou autre chose ?

Autre chose Snapshooter fonctionne corectement chez vous ? Moi il foire souvent et lorsque je l'ouvre il n'y a plus aucun cadre...


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Petite question toute bete, vous faites comment pour afficher votre desk dans un iBook ou alors dans un iMac ou autre chose ?




Dans Photoshop, grâce aux calques ! 
Tu glisses juste ta capture sous le calque de l'iBook, par exemple, l'écran étant "vide". 

Exemple en image :






Les lignes bleues sont des repères.
Le rectangle noir est un masque de fusion.
Grâce à l'outil Transformation(Edition/Transformation manuelle   _Pomme t_), tu redimensionnes ta capture pour qu'elle colle aux bords de l'écran.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Docks *-* no Docks​


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

au fait, on en trouve ou des skin pour snapshooter...? une idée...?
merci...


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

Euh, stook :
*Not Found*

  The requested URL /image2.jpg was not found on this server.  

  Apache/ProXad [Sep  2 2005 07:02:42] Server at stook2.free.fr Port 80


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, stook :
> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /image2.jpg was not found on this server.
> ...



erreur de majuscule dans l'adresse...


----------



## alexfvl (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au fait, on en trouve ou des skin pour snapshooter...? une idée...?
> merci...



tu en trouveras ici


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Docks *-* no Docks​


T'as déjà un dock en bordel, alors si t'en mets deux en plus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà un dock en bordel, alors si t'en mets deux en plus...



bah, tant que je m'y retrouve...
en fait, le A-dock, il ne me sert que pour les applis ouvertes...pour switcher sans utiliser pomme-tab quand je suis a la souris...



			
				alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> tu en trouveras ici




merci...


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.




_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

voilà... Egalité...

Cela dit, on ferait mieux d'arrêter, après je reçois des coups de boule comme quoi je floode...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

ha bon...? toi aussi...

petite question, vous venez de voir mon wall...
et j'aimerai en fait en utiliser un gris...comme j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser 
sauf qu'au lieu du Marvin, j'aimerai bien le sigle (enfin, l'icone d'iSync...)
mais bon, je sais utiliser les calques sous toshop, mon probleme serait plutot de trouver un image d'isync deja grosse...pour moins galérer, si vous en croisez dans un coin du net, pensez a moi..


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha bon...? toi aussi...
> 
> petite question, vous venez de voir mon wall...
> et j'aimerai en fait en utiliser un gris...comme j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser
> ...




Et le fichier icns dans le paquet ?
Sinon, reprendre l'icône sous Illustrator, en vectoriel, tu l'auras à la taille que tu veux.


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Octobre 2005)

Yeap merci pour les explications... malheureusement je n'ai pas toshop  Mais je pense que je vais me le payer très prochainement 

En attendant voilà le mien... Le desk était déjà sortit il y a pas si longtemps il me semble...





Par contre encore une question est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui utilisent le widget ishack ??? Parce qu'il refuse de marcher chez moi. Il reste bloque sur Uploading....


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

super ton wall caddie rider, un peut avoir un lien ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Ici par exemple...

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ici par exemple...
> 
> http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php


merci  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et le fichier icns dans le paquet ?
> Sinon, reprendre l'icône sous Illustrator, en vectoriel, tu l'auras à la taille que tu veux.



oui, tu as raison, je vais passer pas illustrator, mais hier soir, j'avais un peu la flemme...
je vais m'y mettre...


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Octobre 2005)

Merci Maiwen, j'adore le site pixelgril. Il y a vraiment des trucs sympas

J'aime bcp aussi celui-là 

C'est d'ailleurs mon wall pour mon iMAc...


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2005)

C est clair pixelgirl est vraiment indispensble et c est vrai que ce wall Superbe


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Octobre 2005)

j'etais sur que tu craquerai  Il est tout simplement superbe ce desk  

Pour la peine je t'ai boulé


----------



## kozak (5 Octobre 2005)

a propos de wallpapers, j'ai perdu l'image "source" de mon fond d'écran, quelqu'un saurait-il ou le systeme stocke le fond d'écran actif?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2005)

Alors la tres tres bonne questio?? perdu comme ca?


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Octobre 2005)

Un petit en vitesse...







.


----------



## kozak (5 Octobre 2005)

Ben sa fait un bout de temp que j'ai pas changé mon fond d'écran puisqu'il me plait pas mal.
Mais je souhaiterais le mettre sur le pc du bureau, et la je suis coincé.


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Un petit en vitesse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wouaaa ton Wall est ..Curieux Sim !!! Mais il a le mérite d accrocher bien l oeil;..


----------



## Tangi (5 Octobre 2005)

kozak a dit:
			
		

> a propos de wallpapers, j'ai perdu l'image "source" de mon fond d'écran, quelqu'un saurait-il ou le systeme stocke le fond d'écran actif?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Qu'entends-tu par image source ??? C'est un peu ambigu comme expression ...

Je sais pas si ce que tu recherches se trouve là, mais jette un ½il dans le dossier :

Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop Pictures"...

...

J'en profite pour en poster un autre :::::::




 

...


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Un petit en vitesse...
> 
> 
> 
> .





J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## kozak (6 Octobre 2005)

le dossier Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop Pictures"... contient les images "de reserve" mais pas celle qui est actuellement en fond d'écran...et c'est celle là que je souhaite recupérer.


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

kozak a dit:
			
		

> le dossier Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop Pictures"... contient les images "de reserve" mais pas celle qui est actuellement en fond d'écran...et c'est celle là que je souhaite recupérer.







Il faut que tu ouvres le fichier /Utilisateurs/Toi/Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.desktop.plist


----------



## Paradise (6 Octobre 2005)

Fait une recherche par nom?? non?


----------



## Tangi (6 Octobre 2005)

kozak a dit:
			
		

> le dossier Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->"Desktop Pictures"... contient les images "de reserve" mais pas celle qui est actuellement en fond d'écran...et c'est celle là que je souhaite recupérer.


Vas dans les Préférences systèmes-->Bureau et économiseur d'écran-->Onglet Bureau...

A ce niveau tu as l'information principale dont tu as besoin, c'est-à-dire le nom du wall...






Dans l'exemple ci-dessus le nom du wall est "Counting down the days - Felicity no logo", le nom est situé à droite de la petite fenêtre....

A partir du nom du wall tu fais une recherche pour localiser l'endroit ou se trouve le wall tout simplement... 

Si tu as Tiger tu tapes le nom du wall dans SpotLight et voilà.... Sinon tu ouvres une fenêtre du Finder, tu fais un petit "pomme+f"...

...


Bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

Si avec trois réponses tu trouves pas....


----------



## kozak (6 Octobre 2005)

merci, j'ai trouvé... d'ailleur j'essairai de mettre la photo demain

Merci à tous


----------



## billy_boolean (6 Octobre 2005)

Vous faites comment pour mettre des Thèmes ?

je débarque sous OSX dsl 

j'ai téléchargé des fichiers guikit, mais je sais pas quoi en faire loool

merci


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Octobre 2005)

kozak a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur la voila, en esperant quelle vous plaise
> (...)


Ne trouves-tu pas qu'elle est un peu grande ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (6 Octobre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites comment pour mettre des Thèmes ?
> 
> je débarque sous OSX dsl
> 
> ...



pour les thèmes, il faut utiliser le shareware shapeshifter, indispensable mais ... payant   .


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

Kozak, tu devrais mettre une vignette avec un lien vers ta capture ! 

Si tu ne sais pas trop comment faire, suis le lien dans ma signature


----------



## kozak (6 Octobre 2005)

bon, je n'ai pas accès a la fonction "editer" semble t'il, j'essaie de mettre un lien en esperant qu'un modérateur efface mon précedent message.
Voilà:

http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/3923/image17uv.png


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

kozak a dit:
			
		

> bon, je n'ai pas accès a la fonction "editer" semble t'il



non, tu n'y as acces que pendant 3 heures...pas au dela...
il est pas mal ce Wall d'ailleurs...


----------



## Paradise (6 Octobre 2005)

Avez vous vu konfabulator ..EST gratuit mainetnant!!!!  yahoo la acheté


----------



## Tangi (6 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous vu konfabulator ..EST gratuit mainetnant!!!!  yahoo la acheté


Euh .... Ca fait presque deux mois :rateau:...

...

@ + ...


----------



## Paradise (6 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Euh .... Ca fait presque deux mois :rateau:...
> 
> ...
> 
> @ + ...



OUpsss j ai comme on dis zapé un petit moment dans ma tête bon b'un je sort.....:rose:

ps: vive Rennes....


----------



## Tangi (6 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> OUpsss j ai comme on dis zapé un petit moment dans ma tête bon b'un je sort.....:rose:
> 
> ps: vive Rennes....


...

Allez vive Strasbourg et les vins d'Alace  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> .




Très sympa Tangi


----------



## ultra' (6 Octobre 2005)

Le wall est dispo ici


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Le wall est dispo ici


 Que ce sont ces gouttes suspectes sur la photo de cette belle créature?  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Le wall est dispo ici




Et comment s'appelle cette jeune femme au physique ingrat ...  ?


----------



## ultra' (7 Octobre 2005)

dcz=>je sais pas si on parle de la même chose, j'en vois pas tous les jours mais chez moi en tout cas c'est pas transparent 

C'est censé être des gouttes de transpiration, elle vient de faire du sport et elle sue beaucoup la pauvre 

Bompi=>Kelly monaco, ça doit être une pseudo-actrice, faut pas m'en demander +


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Octobre 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=1888&cat=505

Et hop ! J'ai retrouv&#233; un jeu d'ic&#244;nes dans un de mes dossiers... et pui j'ai d&#233;couvert ultradesks.


Il faudra quand m&#234;me que je me mette un peu &#224; la couleur, &#224; du clair, plus nature 
Mais nor et blanc, c'est plus facile je trouve


----------



## alexfvl (8 Octobre 2005)

// DIRTY //


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Joli desk


----------



## Paradise (8 Octobre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> // DIRTY //



OUaaaa j aime beaucoup ca bravo a toi...

ps: Tangi vive surtout les Vins d'alsace....


----------



## bioscoop (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Voilà qu'on se met à poster sur deux forums ...
> 
> ...


Tu as expliqué que tu as trouvé l'icone des écouteurs dans le set Crystal Clear ( guiKit ) mais je ne  trouve qu'un icone avec des écouteurs et entre les 2 un gros rond vert avec le signe "play" (le triangle)
Comme on le voit là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu as du modifier l'icone pour enlever le rond vert ? Si oui, comment tu as fait ? :rose:

Merci d'avance 

Eddy


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as expliqué que tu as trouvé l'icone des écouteurs dans le set Crystal Clear ( guiKit ) mais je ne  trouve qu'un icone avec des écouteurs et entre les 2 un gros rond vert avec le signe "play" (le triangle)
> Comme on le voit là :
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est bien dans le set et elle s'appelle "Kaboodle"


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Octobre 2005)

Merci


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

Coucou a tous et a toute j ai shapeshifter je tourne en 10.4 et j ai iTunes 5 mais le probleme c est que les theme de shapeshifter transforme iTunes en une superbe horreur??
il y a t il une soluce...? a part l exclure de la liste shape!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a tous et a toute j ai shapeshifter je tourne en 10.4 et j ai iTunes 5 mais le probleme c est que les theme de shapeshifter transforme iTunes en une superbe horreur??
> il y a t il une soluce...? a part l exclure de la liste shape!!!




AuGie en parlait page 112 



			
				AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Les themes compatibles iTunes 5 sont là :
> 
> http://www.guikit.com/?cat=14
> 
> J'ai crée une categorie iTunes 5, je l'enleverais aprés la MAJ de SS 2.0


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

Oky merci beaucoup...


----------



## Bebe Fraise (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Petite question, comme je suis nouveau sur ce forum, GuiKit, c'est un site qui reprend la plupart de nos post ? nos desk, wall ect ?

Il mette un lien vers une archive que je vous ai mise  à dispo.


----------



## ultra' (9 Octobre 2005)

Non, c'est un site qui répertorie les news custo, soit si l'auteur a un site web, un lien vers la page proposant le téléchargement est mis, soit si l'auteur n'a pas de site web, direct download en mentionnant l'auteur.


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

Coucou ultraman... heu pas trop grave ton probleme pour iMagine??? car ca nous manque deja...:love:


----------



## ultra' (9 Octobre 2005)

C'est un problème qui s'était déjà posé au mois d'aout et qui avait duré une journée, j'espère que demain ça sera bon, j'envois un mail à tous les membres dès que c'est ok :rose:


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

oky merci ultra..


----------



## ultra' (9 Octobre 2005)

d'ailleurs c'est de nouveau ok


----------



## Paradise (10 Octobre 2005)

Et oui merci ultraman


----------



## Bebe Fraise (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous ! 

Je cherche une grande image, ou un fichier vecto, de la silhouette user (voir mon avatar)

Si vous avez &#231;a, vous &#234;tes un ange ! Merci d'avanc


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse  Amseq


----------



## Matthias33 (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

une question en passant: comment faire pour afficher la pochette de l'album en écoute sur le bureau, comme ici par exemple (en bas à gauche).

D'avance, merci!


----------



## ultra' (10 Octobre 2005)

Matthias33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> une question en passant: comment faire pour afficher la pochette de l'album en écoute sur le bureau, comme ici par exemple (en bas à gauche).
> 
> D'avance, merci!



Ahahahah, je pense que la question a été posée à chaque page de ce topic, t'as pas dû chercher longtemps.

ICI

En fait, c'est growl qui est utilisé ici.


----------



## Tangi (10 Octobre 2005)

Matthias33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> une question en passant: comment faire pour afficher la pochette de l'album en &#233;coute sur le bureau, comme ici par exemple (en bas &#224; gauche).
> 
> D'avance, merci!


D'abord je te souhaite la bienvenue  ...

Tu trouveras la r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question ici...

Mais j'aimerais te donner un conseil d'ami, rien de m&#233;chant je te rassure ... 

Cette question est pos&#233;e quasiment &#224; chaque page de ce fil, tu aurais lu les 3-4 derni&#232;res pages de ce fil, tu aurais trouv&#233; ton bonheur...

Bien souvent les questions et les r&#233;ponses que l'on se pose ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e, une petite recherche sur les forumes de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration et on trouve chaussure &#224; son pied en moins de deux...

Pour la prochaine fois ...

Mais je t'assure que cette question revient tout le temps, tout le temps, c'est dingue ...

Bienvenue quand m&#234;me ...

...

Tiens un tout nouveau :


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Superbe !!! je veux le ( presque , même


----------



## Tangi (11 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !!! je veux le ( presque , même


Merci :rose:...

Le wall est un mix de deux walls, un de *ZTL*, un peu modifié, et un autre (la création du milieu) de LEE25...

Le résultat des deux donne ça...

Voili, voilou...

...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:...
> 
> Le wall est un mix de deux walls, un de *ZTL*, un peu modifié, et un autre (la création du milieu) de LEE25...
> 
> ...


M&#234;me si c'est pas trop mon style de wall, je dois avouer que le travail d'illustration est... impressionnant!


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2005)

La règle d'or Tangi a toujours de superbe wall...


----------



## alexfvl (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (12 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> La règle d'or Tangi a toujours de superbe wall...


Merci le strasbourgeois  ...

...


----------



## ultra' (13 Octobre 2005)

Le pack de wallpapers est dispo ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2005)

- Wallpaper: R1P (DeviAtion).
- Adium: Aquabubbles-status-icons by Ultraman.
- Theme: Eterniqu by Digital James.
- Font: HandelGotDlig + Silk.
- Konfabulator: widescapeWeather and timezonabulator widgets.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> - Wallpaper: R1P (DeviAtion).
> - Adium: Aquabubbles-status-icons by Ultraman.
> - Theme: Eterniqu by Digital James.
> - Font: HandelGotDlig + Silk.
> - Konfabulator: widescapeWeather and timezonabulator widgets.


Nice!


----------



## meldon (14 Octobre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Le pack de wallpapers est dispo ici


Je trouve toujours que &#231;a fait camionneur mais elle a un jolie soutien gorge (mais sans armatures, faut pas des gros n&#233;n&#233;s.) Sinon c'est tr&#232;s sympa (mais sans dock, je pourrais pas moi)!


----------



## Tangi (14 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve toujours que &#231;a fait camionneur mais elle a un jolie soutien gorge (mais sans armatures, faut pas des gros n&#233;n&#233;s.) Sinon c'est tr&#232;s sympa (mais sans dock, je pourrais pas moi)!


Le Dock est juste masqu&#233; automatiquement :rateau:...

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes-->Dock->cocher la case "Masquage/Affichage automatique"  ...

Et hop un autre...


----------



## ultra' (14 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve toujours que ça fait camionneur mais elle a un jolie soutien gorge (mais sans armatures, faut pas des gros nénés.) Sinon c'est très sympa (mais sans dock, je pourrais pas moi)!



Oui le dock est en auto hide, et pas uniquement pour le screenshot, depuis 2 semaines  je l'utilise comme ça...si j'ai un mail ou une news rss, y a l'icone qui saute donc je le vois apparaitre, et les fenêtres se réduisent dans le coin inférieur gauche.

Pour le wallpaper, c'est une question de goût, mais perso j'adore le corps des femmes, et ça ne dérange pas ma cop étant donné que c'est elle qui m'a envoyé les photos de cette ravissante muse 

Tangi=>splendide, mais dis moi, tu as redimensionné les ultradium icônes ?


----------



## meldon (14 Octobre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui le dock est en auto hide, et pas uniquement pour le screenshot, depuis 2 semaines je l'utilise comme ça...si j'ai un mail ou une news rss, y a l'icone qui saute donc je le vois apparaitre, et les fenêtres se réduisent dans le coin inférieur gauche.



Ah oui, j'ai fais ça une fois pour gagner de la place (c'est vrai que le format 16/10, c'est pas fait pour écrire ou surfer...) mais j'ai trouvé ça "bizarre"... même sur le coté j'ai pas pu m'y faire... l'habitude lol



			
				ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Pour le wallpaper, c'est une question de goût, mais perso j'adore le corps des femmes, et ça ne dérange pas ma cop étant donné que c'est elle qui m'a envoyé les photos de cette ravissante muse



C'était une critique toute personnelle, je me doute que ça te plait à toi. Moi c'est plus basique comme papier peint (je surfe sur les sites que vous avez donnés, deviantart ou autres). Pour les icônes je regarde ce que vous faites mais j'ai rien fait sur mon ordi, je le trouve bien comme ça (ah si j'ai changé l'icône du disque dur).

Voilà, enfin bon c'était juste pour dire que ce n'est pas parce que je dis quelque chose que c'est négatif.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

>




Magnifique Tangi, j'aime beaucoup :style: :king:


----------



## valoriel (14 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, enfin bon c'était juste pour dire que ce n'est pas parce que je dis quelque chose que c'est négatif.


Tu vas arreter de tout critiquer, oui? 











  ​


----------



## maiwen (14 Octobre 2005)

mon tout nouveau mien que j'ai fait ce matin avant d'aller en cours ( que j'ai raté d'ailleurs  )


----------



## meldon (14 Octobre 2005)

Ah une question :rose:

Ca on peut pas le trouver en wallpaper? (le rideau avec one more thing, pas l'ensemble  )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ah une question :rose:
> 
> Ca on peut pas le trouver en wallpaper? (le rideau avec one more thing, pas l'ensemble  )


Dans Mac & Co ils expliquent comment faire un rideau assez ressemblant avec Photoshop (encore faut-il avoir photoshop...)


----------



## Tangi (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci *ultraman* et *woa* ...

Et je n'ai absolument pas touché à tes superbes icones *ultraman*, pour répondre à ta question...

  ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ah une question :rose:
> 
> Ca on peut pas le trouver en wallpaper? (le rideau avec one more thing, pas l'ensemble  )




Excellente question, je serai preneur........


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le Dock est juste masqué automatiquement :rateau:...
> 
> Préférences systèmes-->Dock->cocher la case "Masquage/Affichage automatique"  ...
> 
> Et hop un autre...



J'aime beaucoup celui-ci 

Une question : peux-tu nous rappeler le nom du set d'icônes, plize ? (la perspective de farfouiller dans les nombreuses pages m'incline à la flemme, je le concède).


----------



## Tangi (14 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci
> 
> Une question : peux-tu nous rappeler le nom du set d'icônes, plize ? (la perspective de farfouiller dans les nombreuses pages m'incline à la flemme, je le concède).


Bien sûr...

Alors du coup, soyons complets :

- Le wall est un mix de Felicity (téléchargeable en lien direct) légèrement modifié et de trois ½uvres de Severin M. Koller ;
- J'utilise Barmaid pour masquer/afficher automatiquement la barre des menus (à l'image du Dock) ;
- Et enfin le set d'icones s'appelle "Minite" et est disponible ici, il est légèrement modifié...

Voili, voilou...

...


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Je parcours souvent ce post, et je m'&#233;verveille toujours devant ce que vous faite :love: C'est vraiment du bon boulot  

J'aimerais m'y mettre aussi, et j'ai quelques petites questions :rose: 

1. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger ShapeShifter, j'ai 15 jours pour le tester. Le logiciel &#224; l'air bien complet mais je ne sais pas sil'utilisation que je vais en faire n&#233;cessite vraiment de l'acheter. Il n'existe pas un autre du m&#234;me genre gratuit?  

2. J'ai trouv&#233; quelques sites de th&#232;mes (en grande partie ceux cit&#233; sur la page de ShapeShifter), mais je ne les trouve pas terrible par rapport &#224; ce que vous pr&#233;sent&#233;, o&#249; les trouv&#233; vous?  

3. Et je ne trouve pas de sets d'icones... j'ai bien des s&#233;ries d'icones (provennant en g&#233;n&#233;ral de DeviantArt) mais comment les utiliser avec ShapeShifter? 

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses, en espr&#233;rant pouvoir pr&#233;sent&#233; mes petites cr&#233;ations bientot 

Edit: J'ai trouv&#233; tout ce que je voulais savoir sur iMagine, dans le tuto d'ultraman :love:


----------



## ultra' (15 Octobre 2005)

Tout est dit...


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

Peut-on changer la taille des icones avec Candybar? :rose:


----------



## Sim le pirate (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on changer la taille des icones avec Candybar? :rose:



Que veux tu dire par là??


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu dire par l&#224;??



J'aimerais changer les icones du DD, de l'iPod et quelques autres. J'ai les icones que je veux, je les remplace avec Candybar mais ils sont l&#233;gerement petits (et ridicule...  )
Comment faire pour qu'ils soient plus grands?


----------



## Sim le pirate (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais changer les icones du DD, de l'iPod et quelques autres. J'ai les icones que je veux, je les remplace avec Candybar mais ils sont légerement petits (et ridicule...  )
> Comment faire pour qu'ils soient plus grands?



Pour régler la taille des icones c'est dans les options de présentation du finder...


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Pour régler la taille des icones c'est dans les options de présentation du finder...



Je ne vois pas comment faire pour les icones qui se trouve sur le bureau... 

Je savais qu'on pouvait le faire pour les icones dans le finder.


----------



## chokobelle (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas comment faire pour les icones qui se trouve sur le bureau...



click droit n'importe où sur le bureau >> afficher les options de présentation


----------



## Sim le pirate (15 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> click droit n'importe où sur le bureau >> afficher les options de présentation



Cà le fait pas chez moi (10.3.9). Sinon quand tu es sur le bureau, présentation dans le menu finder , 
options de présentation, taille des icones.


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

Je ne parviens pas à mettre la main sur growl pour itunes. Il n'est pas compatible avec iTunes 6?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parviens pas &#224; mettre la main sur growl pour itunes.



Tu n'as pas du chercher longtemps 

Tu serais tomb&#233; sur ca:
http://growl.info/





			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas compatible avec iTunes 6?



Apparement non
http://growl.info/applications.php


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas du chercher longtemps
> 
> Tu serais tombé sur ca:
> http://growl.info/
> ...



J'avais trouvé tout ça, mais aucun lien pour le télécharger. 

Y a t'il une alternative pour iTunes 6?


----------



## maiwen (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'avais trouvé tout ça, mais aucun lien pour le télécharger.
> 
> Y a t'il une alternative pour iTunes 6?


iDiot, tu as tout plein de questions qui arrivent tout d'un coup (  ) , mais toutes n'ont pas leur place dans ce fil


----------



## Paradise (15 Octobre 2005)

maiwen attention la police je rigole c est vrai chaqu un a ca place les koko


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> iDiot, tu as tout plein de questions qui arrivent tout d'un coup (  ) , mais toutes n'ont pas leur place dans ce fil



D&#233;sol&#233; :rose: 

Voila mon premier desk, un peu inspir&#233; par David Lanham  (On a le droit de faire &#231;a?  )







Clean Desk .:. Trash Desk

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## maiwen (15 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon premier desk, un peu inspiré par David Lanham  (On a le droit de faire ça?  )


bien sur qu'on à le droit de "faire ça" ... sinon les artistes de créeraient pas des fonds d'écrans et des icônes  ( et surtout il ne les mettraient pas à la portée des gens ) 


			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> PS: comment fait on pour insérer un lien dans mot? Depuis la mise à jours, je n'y arrive plus...


[ url=l'adresse]le mot[/url] ( sans l'espace dans la première parenthèse )


----------



## chokobelle (15 Octobre 2005)

Mon nouveau chez moi, aussi inspiré par David Lanham  

http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7241/image13ok.jpg


----------



## maiwen (15 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau chez moi, aussi inspiré par David Lanham
> 
> http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7241/image13ok.jpg


hey mais t'as copié mon dock


----------



## chokobelle (15 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey mais t'as copié mon dock



Euh bah si tu le dis 

En fait je cherchais des icônes blanches àlakon et j'ai trouvé celles là, mais à la reflexion c'est vrai que je me disais qu'elles avaient un air de déjà vu  :love:


----------



## Paradise (16 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau chez moi, aussi inspiré par David Lanham
> 
> http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7241/image13ok.jpg



Stilé mais je n arriva pas a me faire a cette typo d'Adium...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'avais trouv&#233; tout &#231;a, mais aucun lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger.



t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct


----------



## alexfvl (16 Octobre 2005)




----------



## meldon (16 Octobre 2005)

Berk Jovovitch :rateau: Chez l'Or&#233;al, j'aurais pris Aishwarya Rai, elle est beaucoup plus jolie.  Sinon c'est tr&#232;s jolie, j'aime bien adium sur ton bureau.


----------



## Paradise (16 Octobre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

>



Vraiment simpa ce desk alex bravo a toi :king:
ps: c'est quoi la petite icones a gauche de ta date (le carré violet)...?​


----------



## maiwen (16 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment simpa ce desk alex bravo a toi :king:
> ps: c'est quoi la petite icones a gauche de ta date (le carré violet)...?​


c'est deskshade, qui permet de changer rapidement de fond d'écran , je l'utilisais jusqu'à hier ... puisqu'apparement, il a tout fait planter mon mac ... mais ça n'était peut-être pas ça


----------



## Paradise (16 Octobre 2005)

Oky merci a toi je test quand meme ... encore bravo pour ton desk


----------



## Tangi (16 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Berk Jovovitch :rateau: Chez l'Oréal, j'aurais pris Aishwarya Rai, elle est beaucoup plus jolie.  Sinon c'est très jolie, j'aime bien adium sur ton bureau.


[mode *rabat-joie*=*on*]
Sérieusement elle n'est pas jolie, elle est splendide, les mots ont de l'importance tout de même...
[mode *rabat-joie*=*off*]

...


----------



## phipounet (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous !

Où peut-on trouver cette superbe icone en forme Imac, s'il vous plait ???

Merci à vous !


----------



## alexfvl (16 Octobre 2005)

merci pour vos comments 
c'est vrai que Aishwarya Rai est splentide, qui sait, pour un prochain desk ....

@phipounet : Tu en trouveras deja pas mal ici : Xicons,  resexcellence/,  iconfactory Voila deja une bonne base, apr&#232;s suffit de chercher un peu et de regarder le forum, je suis sur que tu trouveras ton bonheur


----------



## saturnin (16 Octobre 2005)

Les amis comment vous vous créez des desks aussi géniaux?
J'ai réussi, comme conseillé ici, de changer quelques icones à l'aide de candy bar et aussi mon fond d'écran mais c'est bien tout!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Octobre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Les amis comment vous vous créez des desks aussi géniaux?
> J'ai réussi, comme conseillé ici, de changer quelques icones à l'aide de candy bar et aussi mon fond d'écran mais c'est bien tout!!


C'est d&#233;j&#224; bien trop...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà bien trop...


 Pas compris là


----------



## saturnin (16 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris là



Moi non plus j'espere que j'ai pas fait une betise.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Octobre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'espere que j'ai pas fait une betise.


 Je ne pense pas... J'en ai fait autant 

Et si tu veux changer plus en profondeur l'apparence de ton bureau, il te faut Shape Shifter
Et ensuite, &#224; l'aide de "kit" tu peux refaire l'apparence du bureau rapidement et simplement  Reste que ce programme est payant, voil&#224; pourquoi je n'ai pas d&#233;pass&#233; la modifications des icones et du fond de bureau  (surtout que sur un 12", on a pas beaucoup de place pour mettre une grande dock ou des icones suffisament gros pour bien en voir tous les magnifiques d&#233;tails  )


----------



## saturnin (16 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas... J'en ai fait autant
> 
> Et si tu veux changer plus en profondeur l'apparence de ton bureau, il te faut Shape Shifter
> Et ensuite, à l'aide de "kit" tu peux refaire l'apparence du bureau rapidement et simplement  Reste que ce programme est payant, voilà pourquoi je n'ai pas dépassé la modifications des icones et du fond de bureau  (surtout que sur un 12", on a pas beaucoup de place pour mettre une grande dock ou des icones suffisament gros pour bien en voir tous les magnifiques détails  )



Oh merci j'ai trouvé le logiciel je vais essayer de faire des essaies!!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'espere que j'ai pas fait une betise.


Ne t'inquietes pas 

Mais pour certain, la customisation des icônes ou du fond d'écran est quelque chose d'inutile. C'est pourquoi dcz_ à répondu cela


----------



## AuGie (19 Octobre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le même wall actuellement  

Superbe !!


----------



## MacMadam (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même wall actuellement



Et vous avez trouvé ça où ? :love: J'ai regardé sur Guikit, mais sans succès


----------



## AuGie (19 Octobre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Et vous avez trouv&#233; &#231;a o&#249; ? :love: J'ai regard&#233; sur Guikit, mais sans succ&#232;s



http://www.guikit.com/?p=435


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

ici


http://www.guikit.com/?cat=4&paged=3

:love:  

Edit: en m&#234;me temps ...mdr


----------



## MacMadam (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ici
> Edit: en même temps ...mdr



Merci à vous deux


----------



## Missiku_San (19 Octobre 2005)

un petit desk, tres classique, et toujours très... 'zen'





​


----------



## alexfvl (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Octobre 2005)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

>


Où as-tu trouver ton wall?? :love: )


----------



## Paradise (20 Octobre 2005)

Vive Tiesto mon pitit choux... tres tres bon choi alex


----------



## alexfvl (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci  en effet, j'adore Tiesto!!

@eddy1103, le wall tu le trouveras ici/


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Octobre 2005)

Hello,

Je remplace manuellement quelques icônes, et il y en a une qui m'est impossible de trouver après une heure de farfouillage. C'est celle des fichiers .dmg.
J'ai bien tenté de la remplacer directement sur un fichier .dmg, mais le changement ne s'applique sur le sur le .dmg en question.
Où trouver le fichier .icns à remplacer ? 

Merci !


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Octobre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je remplace manuellement quelques icônes, et il y en a une qui m'est impossible de trouver après une heure de farfouillage. C'est celle des fichiers .dmg.
> J'ai bien tenté de la remplacer directement sur un fichier .dmg, mais le changement ne s'applique sur le sur le .dmg en question.
> ...


hum, je ne pense pas que ce soit dans la library du systeme qu'il faille chercher...
vas plutot voir du coté des logiciels, il me semble que c'est dans :
Application >> utilitaires >> utilitaire de disque (clic droit) >> resource


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Octobre 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> hum, je ne pense pas que ce soit dans la library du systeme qu'il faille chercher...
> vas plutot voir du cot&#233; des logiciels, il me semble que c'est dans :
> Application >> utilitaires >> utilitaire de disque (clic droit) >> resource



C'est l&#224; o&#249; j'ai fouill&#233; en premier lieu. Il y a une bien une image qui coincide avec celle des .dmg, mais au format .tiff.
Il faudrait convertir mon .icns en .tiff ? Comment ? Photoshop par exemple ?

Je vais tenter &#231;a. Merci 

Edit :

Photoshop est incapable d'ouvrir un .icns, m&#234;me en lre renommant (.jpg, .png, etc...).

Par ailleurs, dans les Resources de StuffIt, j'ai remplac&#233; les ic&#244;nes dont celle du .zip. En cr&#233;ant un .zip ou en t&#233;l&#233;chargeant un, c'est l'ancienne qui appara&#238;t. J'avoue que je m'y perds un peu.


----------



## lewax (21 Octobre 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> hum, je ne pense pas que ce soit dans la library du systeme qu'il faille chercher...
> vas plutot voir du coté des logiciels, il me semble que c'est dans :
> Application >> utilitaires >> utilitaire de disque (clic droit) >> resource



Question certainement bête pour vous mais.... J'ai pas ressource en faisant un clic droit sur utilitaire de disque....


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Octobre 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Question certainement bête pour vous mais.... J'ai pas ressource en faisant un clic droit sur utilitaire de disque....



C'est bouton droit/afficher le contenu du paquet/contents/ressources


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Question certainement bête pour vous mais.... J'ai pas ressource en faisant un clic droit sur utilitaire de disque....



Heu....Candybar, ça vous dis pas...?....non, c'est juste que ça marche du tonerre et il est en Demo/free pendant 30 jours...


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Heu....Candybar, ça vous dis pas...?....non, c'est juste que ça marche du tonerre et il est en Demo/free pendant 30 jours...



trop facile !!!  nous on est des barbares, on customize à la hache, en mettant les mains dans les entrailles de la machine ! :rateau:

Bon sinon c'est vrai que c'est "légèrement" plus pratique avec CandyBar... dailleur le programme ne doit pas être bien complexe, il réalise ce que certain font manuellement en fouillant dans les ressources... m'étonne qu'il n'y ai que CandyBar et pas un seul freeware qui l'ai suplanter...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Heu....Candybar, &#231;a vous dis pas...?....non, c'est juste que &#231;a marche du tonerre et il est en Demo/free pendant 30 jours...



J'ai CandyBar, mais certaines ic&#244;nes ne sont pas propos&#233;e &#224; la modification. Et l'ajout est apparemment reserv&#233; aux applications et non &#224; des ic&#244;nes tierces. :mouais:

Edit :

Ah non. Il suffit d'aller dans "App Extras", ajoutez l'application que vous souhaitez, puis le package s'affiche. Je teste 

Suite :

Pour faire un test propre, j'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; et installer &#224; nouveau StuffIt (version 10 dite "free"). Je remplace l'ic&#244;ne .zip par le biais de CandyBar 2.5 (Panther 10.3.9).  Je red&#233;marre pour &#234;tre s&#251;r du coup. Les .zip affiche toujours l'ancienne ic&#244;ne.

J'avoue que c'est destabilisant. Surtout que dans CandyBar, le changement a &#233;&#233; pris en compte (bonne ic&#244;ne qui s'affiche).

Hum... :mouais:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Octobre 2005)

Désolé, je ne peux plus éditer mon précédent message.

Certaines icônes ont bien été remplacées par CandyBar. Ce sont des icônes que je n'avais jamais modifié avant.
Les autres, je les ai remplacées directement ou par le bais de la technique copier/coller. CandyBar ne peut apparemment rien faire pour ces dernières, pas même une restauration.
Et oui, je n'ai pas fait de backup. Je ne reviens jamais sur les icônes originales. Je télécharge de nouveaux sets et remplace au grès du temps.

Bref, une solution pour restaurer tout cela ? Ou faire en sorte que CandyBar arrive à mettre à jour mes changements sur les icônes anciennement tripatouillées à la main (puisque même à la main, rien à faire) ?

Ou je fais une sauvegarde rapide de mes quelques documents et une réinstallation propre (un formatage, quoi) ? Je préfèrerais éviter, mais s'il le faut... ça me prendra deux heures tout au plus.

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Octobre 2005)

Pomme + X (en s&#233;lectionnant l'icone dans le fenetre que tu ouvres avec Pomme + I) pour retrouver l'icone originale d'un dossier/fichier que tu as modifier par copier/coller


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




Tu as vraiment un style unique :style:  Bravo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vraiment un style unique :style:  Bravo


Ouaip, c'est sympa... Je trouve juste tr&#232;s bizarres ces rectangles noirs...


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, c'est sympa... Je trouve juste très bizarres ces rectangles noirs...




Des barres de titre de fenêtres réduites, peut-être ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Des barres de titre de fenêtres réduites, peut-être ?


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi mais bon... je ne vois pas trop ce que sont 2 des 3 fen&#234;tres dans ce cas :mouais:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Octobre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Pomme + X (en sélectionnant l'icone dans le fenetre que tu ouvres avec Pomme + I) pour retrouver l'icone originale d'un dossier/fichier que tu as modifier par copier/coller



Merci pour ta réponse, mais ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas. Aucun changement apparent.

Peut-être vais-je passer par un petit formatage, ça donnera une sensation de propre (c'est purement psychologique).


----------



## Tangi (22 Octobre 2005)

Un petit sur iBook :





...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Octobre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse, mais ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas. Aucun changement apparent.
> 
> Peut-être vais-je passer par un petit formatage, ça donnera une sensation de propre (c'est purement psychologique).


Je viens de retester la manip, et ça marche bien chez moi :mouais: Tu pourrais aussi demander à un ami MacUser qui aurait conservé les icones d'origine de t'envoyer qq fichiers (texte par exemple) dont il aurait modifié l'icone par celles qui te manque.
Et là, un copier/coller pour avoir l'icone de base.
Mais je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

C'est mignon tangui


----------



## Tangi (23 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon tangui


N'est-ce pas ??? ...


----------



## mac-débutant (23 Octobre 2005)

/Users/julienpeltais/Documents/capture 1.tiff

mon premier desktop!


----------



## mac-débutant (23 Octobre 2005)

je me suis craké, je pensais que glisser la capture dans la fenêtre de message suffisait. 
on fais comment pour partager ces images?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> je me suis craké, je pensais que glisser la capture dans la fenêtre de message suffisait.
> on fais comment pour partager ces images?




lire le post de Mac Marco


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> lire le post de Mac Marco




  

Il y a aussi l'annonce en haut du forum Portfolio dont le lien est aussi dans ma signature(icône orange).


----------



## laurent1 (25 Octobre 2005)

mon nouveau bureau wallace et grommit!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ​


super  un lien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> super  un lien ?




c'est ici...
je n'ai fait que changer la couleur....il etait un peu bizarre....


----------



## rimshot (25 Octobre 2005)

Rien de spécial, juste pour présenté mon dernier fond d'écran


----------



## Tangi (25 Octobre 2005)

rimshot a dit:
			
		

> Rien de spécial, juste pour présenté mon dernier fond d'écran


Ben moi j'adore ta présentation ...

Le wall est chouette aussi..........

Belle belle présentation ...

...


----------



## ultra' (26 Octobre 2005)

T'as utilisé mon tuto "Reflection" Rimshot ?   

Je plaisante 

En même temps, t'es le bienvenu sur iMagine


----------



## Paradise (26 Octobre 2005)

ultraman recrute???


----------



## ice (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
je cherche un pack d'ic&#244;nes pour mac os x rouges est-ce que &#231;a existe? si oui, o&#249; puis-je trouver ces ic&#244;nes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2005)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je cherche un pack d'icônes pour mac os x rouges est-ce que ça existe? si oui, où puis-je trouver ces icônes?




tu as le pack de nato kino ici ou encore le tupperware rmx..mais le mieux (si tu as du temps) serait de surfer sur ces sites ou  consulter GuiKit ou le forum iMagine, tu trouveras ton bonheur


----------



## ice (26 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> tu as le pack de nato kino ici ou encore le tupperware rmx..mais le mieux (si tu as du temps) serait de surfer sur ces sites ou  consulter GuiKit ou le forum iMagine, tu trouveras ton bonheur



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Paradise (26 Octobre 2005)

iMagine.. la c est sur tu trouvera tout pour le design os X


----------



## Xman (26 Octobre 2005)

ça faisait si  l o n g t e m p s !


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

Super joli 
Bravo tout le monde pour vos beaux desks :love:


----------



## Xman (27 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Super joli
> Bravo tout le monde pour vos beaux desks :love:



 Heïdi :love:


----------



## ultra' (27 Octobre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

Serveur introuvable...

Edit: &#231;A fonctionne &#224; pr&#233;sent !! yes !!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Serveur introuvable...



J'arrive chez Microsoft.  Cela dit, très bon ce lien.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Octobre 2005)

Mon desk, assez simple ^^ 

http://img305.imageshack.us/img305/7499/image19nj.jpg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Octobre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk, assez simple ^^
> 
> http://img305.imageshack.us/img305/7499/image19nj.jpg



C'est tout joli!
Au fait, on peut l'avoir où ce Wall :rateau::casse:


----------



## AuGie (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde, mon bureau actuellement :






Clean - Dirty

Le wall est de Pridef modifié par me, pour les icones c'est principalement du iconbase, Minium° et .... puis Alluvium en attendant le new Samui en release


----------



## igrom (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
J'ai un petit problème avec l'affichage des informations de mes partitions sur le bureau.
Si je mets le finder en Français j'ai : "20,32 Go, 2,.. disponible"
Si je mets le finder en Anglais j'ai : "20,32 Go, 2,28 free"

Bref il ne m'affiche pas les chiffres aprés la virgule pour l'espace dispo. Surement que le mot "disponible" est trop long. J'ai vu que certain avait "libre" à la place de "disponible".
Peut on changer ce mot ?

Merci de votre aide, c'est surement tout bête.


----------



## Bebe Fraise (31 Octobre 2005)

Mon desk du moment :


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2005)

igrom a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> J'ai un petit problème avec l'affichage des informations de mes partitions sur le bureau.
> Si je mets le finder en Français j'ai : "20,32 Go, 2,.. disponible"
> Si je mets le finder en Anglais j'ai : "20,32 Go, 2,28 free"
> ...




Et oui on l'a déjà dit  mais voilà comment faire :

Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications... 

 PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."

Voilà
MamaCass


----------



## igrom (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci. c'est bon.
Je n'avais pas trouvé avec la recherche.:rose: 
Voila le résultat.


----------



## apenspel (31 Octobre 2005)

Oups, je r&#233;pondais &#224; la premi&#232;re page, mais le membre en question a peut-&#234;tre switch&#233; sur PC, depuis.


----------



## Bebe Fraise (31 Octobre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas a éditer : ( donc

mon desk du moment 





Clean - Dirty


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas a éditer : ( donc
> 
> mon desk du moment
> 
> ...




Tu as trois heures pour éditer ton message, ensuite c'est trop tard. 

Joli bureau.


----------



## AuGie (31 Octobre 2005)

Mon nouveau wallpaper :






Download on guiKit


----------



## AuGie (31 Octobre 2005)

Mon desktop avec Halo :





*Wall* &#187; Me
*Icons* &#187; Mix
*Theme* &#187; Samui


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Novembre 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout joli!
> Au fait, on peut l'avoir où ce Wall :rateau::casse:


 
Bien pour l'avoir il faut être avec la fille qui est dessus ^^ bien oui c'est mon aimée ^^

merci du compliment


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Mon desktop avec Halo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waahhhh qu'est-ce que c'est boooo :love: :love:

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AuGie._  

Petite question, est-ce que le thème Samui est compatible avec iTunes 5


----------



## AuGie (1 Novembre 2005)

Non pas encore, mais Bz l'auteur va upgrader son theme et il sera compatible iTunes 6  

Merci Macounette  :love:


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Non pas encore, mais Bz l'auteur va upgrader son theme et il sera compatible iTunes 6


Merci pour l'info AuGie 
Je ne manquerai pas d'aller faire un tour sur guikit (comme d'hab') pour me tenir au courant :love:

Comme Samui est le seul thème qui m'intéresse vraiment, du coup je reste sur Aqua


----------



## AuGie (1 Novembre 2005)

Oui moi aussi je trouve Samui vraiment parfait, je susi assez fan du Travail de Bz, ce theme est magnifique :love:


----------



## meldon (1 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai &#231;a en ce moment

http://www.virgin.net/music/wallpapers/images/robbie_1280.jpg

 (c'est la faute au forum)


----------



## meldon (1 Novembre 2005)

Toutes mes excuses pour avoir poster un wallpaper non politiquement correct, je ne savais pas qu'il ne fallait pas mettre de photos de chanteurs connus. Je ne le ferais plus, d'ailleurs je n'interviendrais plus ici comme ça ça m'évitera les boules rouges.  (vous pouvez m'en balancer une autre pour avoir fait un Hors Sujet)


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>






Il est tout mignon ton bureau, chokobelle !    :love:


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr...
> 
> Alors du coup, soyons complets :
> 
> ...



salut,

moi aussi je voudrai faire disparaitre et apparaitre la barre des menus, mais comment fais tu?
je ne comprends psa le lien "Barmaid" SINFFF!


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> moi aussi je voudrai faire disparaitre et apparaitre la barre des menus, mais comment fais tu?
> je ne comprends psa le lien "Barmaid" SINFFF!




Clique sur "Free" en face de "Select your download", ensuite tu verras le lien "Barmaid.zip". 

C'est vrai que c'est tordu comme système. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> moi aussi je voudrai faire disparaitre et apparaitre la barre des menus, mais comment fais tu?
> je ne comprends psa le lien "Barmaid" SINFFF!



dans leur "tableau de download" tu selectionnes en bas "Free", puis tu vas tomber sur une page ou il y aura barmaid  zippé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2005)

oups grillé par Marco


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> oups grillé par Marco


Merci à vous deux, ça a marché, un petit détail que je n'avais pas remarqué. A plaisir de vous lire. 

Arno


----------



## ice (4 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi est-ce que je n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir Barmaid une fois d&#233;zip&#233;?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (4 Novembre 2005)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir Barmaid une fois dézipé?



Fichier au format _.ape_ à ouvrir avec Application Enhancer.


----------



## babouba (4 Novembre 2005)

Moi ca me fait un bruit de bug losque je fait pomme+majuscule+3
En plus je n'ai pas envie de lire les 238 pages...
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca me fait un bruit de bug losque je fait pomme+majuscule+3
> En plus je n'ai pas envie de lire les 238 pages...
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?



Ben ça alors, j'ai désinstallé et jeté Barmaid car il m'a foutu un bazard... Une fois installé j'ai redémarrer car la barre des menus ne disparaissait pas, donc je redémarre et effectivement la barre des menus disparait & apparait sauf que les applis avait du mal à monter et les widgets de  dashboard disparaissaient à vue d'oeil à leur tour et impossible à les remettre. Dommage le bureau tout nu ça me plaisait. Bon là y la barre des menus mais il est pas mal non plus mon bureau comme ça.

@+  A.


----------



## babouba (4 Novembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> [...]Dommage le bureau tout nu ça me plaisait.[...]



Je n'ai pas compris le rapport avec mon message mais bon. 

Sinon pour avoir un bureau tout nu tu peux utiliser Desktop Curtain que tu peux telecharger içi (merci logicielmac.com )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca me fait un bruit de bug losque je fait pomme+majuscule+3
> En plus je n'ai pas envie de lire les 238 pages...
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?




Es tu sur de bien presser la touche 3 en haut du clavier (touche ") ?
Il ne faut pas utiliser le 3 du clavier numérique de droite. Dans ce dernier cas, Tiger déclenche en effet un bruit de bug...


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2005)

oui mille pardons... J'ai pas fait attention à la rérponse, j'étais parti dans mon truc.
Mais tu dois appuyer sur pomme+Majuscule+3 (la touche 3 qui se trouve au dessus du "z")- et le bureau capturé apparait sur ton bureau.
Et si tu veux faire une capture d'une fenêtre parmi d'autres tu fais comme ça :
- Clique sur la fenêtre en question pour la sélectionner.?- Appuie simultanément sur les touches : POMME + MAJUSCULE + 4 : Une icône en forme de cible apparaît.?- Appuie alors de suite sur la barre d'espacement : Le curseur se tranforme en icône d'appareil photo et la fenêtre se jaunit. tu cliques sur ta souris et hop la vue est prise.
A ce stade, tu peux bouger ta souris pour déplacer cet appareil-photo et le déplacer éventuellement vers une autre fenêtre... 

voilà je répond à ta question j'espère
bonne soirée.

Arno


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca me fait un bruit de bug losque je fait pomme+majuscule+3
> En plus je n'ai pas envie de lire les 238 pages...
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


La réponse que je fais au dessus est bien adressée à toi BABOUBA...


----------



## babouba (5 Novembre 2005)

ok merci à vous deux (trés pratique pour les fenetre merci!).


----------



## .Steff (5 Novembre 2005)

je suis un novice de mac et j'aimerais que vous me conseilliez un bon prog pour modifier mon apparence de OS X..Il y a de superbe bureau sur ce sujet la et moi ze les veut aussi...merci davance


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> je suis un novice de mac et j'aimerais que vous me conseilliez un bon prog pour modifier mon apparence de OS X..Il y a de superbe bureau sur ce sujet la et moi ze les veut aussi...merci davance



Un petit tour sur Unsanity, The Iconfactory et Guikit pour te mettre sur la voie.

Essaie de faire un recherche sur le forum ensuite, avec affichage sous forme de messages. Ou mieux, de parcourir ce thread.


----------



## .Steff (5 Novembre 2005)

merci bien je vais y faire un tour.En fait je lis partout (enfin presque) que ce genre de programme non sont pas tip top pour leurs stabilité...J'ail meme lu quelque part qu'un de ces prog pouvait empecher de redemmarrer l'ordi...De toute facon je ne l'éteint jamais mais bon...C'est chiant


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> merci bien je vais y faire un tour.En fait je lis partout (enfin presque) que ce genre de programme non sont pas tip top pour leurs stabilité...J'ail meme lu quelque part qu'un de ces prog pouvait empecher de redemmarrer l'ordi...De toute facon je ne l'éteint jamais mais bon...C'est chiant



question sans réponse, donc éternelle: faut- il étindre son mac?


----------



## .Steff (5 Novembre 2005)

perso moi je redemmare mon Ibook une fois par mois (sauf update de l'OS) car je bosse pas mal en cours dessus et je gratte aussi pas mal dans Apache Bind et tout et tout.
Pis recemment j'ai eu un soucis pour MAMP qui ne marché plus vraiment mais un petit reboot et c'etait bon.
Enfin pour en revenir au costumize de mon Ibook je ne trouve rien commme theme de vraiment mieux que le theme par défaut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas éteint mon Cube depuis + de deux ans, et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de stabilité avec les programmes de custo (il faut bien évidemment fermer la session après application d'un thème). 
Se méfier de Barmaid qui n'a plus été mis à jour et qui risque de bugger.
Sinon je te conseille aussi l'excellent guide de la customisation réalisé par Ultraman


----------



## Tangi (5 Novembre 2005)

Et hop :





...


----------



## goonie (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## AuGie (5 Novembre 2005)

Un ch'tit rapide :


----------



## Paradise (6 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et hop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme d hab vraiment simpa 
ps; ta un lien?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

J'adore ton desk Augie .


----------



## AuGie (6 Novembre 2005)

Merci Cor.


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ton desk Augie .



IL A DE LA GUEULE C VRAI


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2005)

Un petit wall en vitesse.  bon dimanche à tous 



​


----------



## Tangi (6 Novembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> comme d hab vraiment simpa
> ps; ta un lien?


Voilà le wall, il est de *beyoutifool666*...

 ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le wall, il est de *beyoutifool666*...
> 
> ...


La partie gauche de ce wall vient tout gacher je trouve...


----------



## ice (6 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La partie gauche de ce wall vient tout gacher je trouve...


Moi aussi je trouve&#8230;mais bon un petit coup de aperçu et rogner et ça devait être bon ^^


----------



## ultra' (6 Novembre 2005)

-
Nue - Habillée
-
*Theme* -SmoothStripes Sunken modd par Susumu
*wall* - Une beauté, je ne sais pas qui c'est, je n'ai pas non plus son numéro
*icns* - icones diverses
*font* - Calibri
*music* - Moskva
*Guest*: Madame Castor
-
Contient de la nudité


----------



## AuGie (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui comme je te le disais, trés enervante


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Novembre 2005)

Superbe ultra.. dit moi comment tu fais pour que itunes et le finder soient transparent ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Avec WindowShadeX.


----------



## argothian22 (7 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un à un lien pour télécharger candybar compartible 10.4.3 ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Il n'est pas encore sorti mais la version précédente marche quand même.


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2005)

J'ai lancé CandyBar après la MAJ et il s'est automatiquement mis à jour lui aussi (mais comme il est poli, il a demandé la permission).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ultra.. dit moi comment tu fais pour que itunes et le finder soient transparent ?



Tu as également Set Alpha Value [v 1.9 | 92 Ko] qui fonctionne très bien et qui a l'avantage d'être gratuit.


----------



## Tangi (7 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La partie gauche de ce wall vient tout gacher je trouve...





			
				ice a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je trouve?mais bon un petit coup de aperçu et rogner et ça devait être bon ^^


C'est bien pour ça que sur mon wall elle n'apparaît pas, je l'ai supprimé ...

...


----------



## eilon (8 Novembre 2005)

kikoo tout l'monde 

je voudrais simplement savoir l'adresse des deux ou trois meilleurs sites de wallpapers !
qui pourrait proposer pour chaque wallpaper une pléthore de résolution allant jusqu'au plus élevées pour les Cinema Display 30' par exemple.


merci !!


----------



## AuGie (8 Novembre 2005)

Tu auras ca se soir normallement, si il n'y pas trop de soucis en annonce


----------



## Fran6 (8 Novembre 2005)

eilon a dit:
			
		

> kikoo tout l'monde
> 
> je voudrais simplement savoir l'adresse des deux ou trois meilleurs sites de wallpapers !
> qui pourrait proposer pour chaque wallpaper une pléthore de résolution allant jusqu'au plus élevées pour les Cinema Display 30' par exemple.
> ...



Hello 

Je n'en connais pas des masses mais quand j'en recherche qui soit vraiment sympa, je vais sur:

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php 

ou 

http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/?view=1&order=5&limit=24

A + !!!!!!

Guinoussssssss


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as également Set Alpha Value [v 1.9 | 92 Ko] qui fonctionne très bien et qui a l'avantage d'être gratuit.




MERCI BCPPPP


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Clinical.


----------



## ultra' (8 Novembre 2005)

Très joli Cor 

J'utilise WindowshadeX effectivement pour rendre les fenêtres transparentes.


----------



## tungchao (8 Novembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>



Pourrais je avoir ton wall et l'original de l'image qui a servi pour en faire, j'ai une petit version de cette image et elle est superbe ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Voilà mon bureau :





le truc c'est que j'arrive pas à virer l'icone de capture qui se met dans le dock...


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la combinaison pomme + maj + 3 ?


----------



## Tangi (9 Novembre 2005)

En voici un autre sur mon iMac G5 cette fois-ci...





...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Aussi minimaliste que moi, ça va pas ça .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, pourquoi tu n'utilises pas la combinaison pomme + maj + 3 ?


Je conaissait pas 
merci


----------



## Tangi (9 Novembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Aussi minimaliste que moi, ça va pas ça .


Tu es mon modèle :love:  ...

...


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, le Tutoriel est en ligne depuis hier : Par là


----------



## AuGie (10 Novembre 2005)

Un petit rapide :rose:


----------



## Tangi (10 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit rapide :rose:


J'adore :love:...

Un petit lien siouplaît ! ...

...


----------



## AuGie (10 Novembre 2005)

http://www.guikit.com/?p=569


----------



## Tangi (10 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> http://www.guikit.com/?p=569


J'ai fini par trouver ...

Merci quand même ...


----------



## bioscoop (10 Novembre 2005)

*Theme*: Eternal Orange Mod by Makki
*Wallpaper*: photo by lithiumpicnic
*Font*: Calibri


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

MAis y a pleins de membres de la french touch ici non ?


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

La petite dernière.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La petite dernière.



... En tous cas un beau fond d'écran 

Edit : il y a des fois où je suis idiot ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est une échographie ? En tous cas un beau fond d'écran


on ferait des images aussi précises ? C'est cool :love:


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

Quand je dis que je n'y connais pas grand'chose ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

ah non mais ca veut pas dire que tu te trompe... J'y connais pas plus...


----------



## ultra' (11 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> MAis y a pleins de membres de la french touch ici non ?



La French Touch est morte...vive iMagine :rateau:


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ... En tous cas un beau fond d'écran
> 
> Edit : il y a des fois où je suis idiot ...




Non, pas d'échograhie ici. Juste un plan rapproché.


----------



## bioscoop (11 Novembre 2005)

*Theme*: Milk+Ruler par Bioscoop et Ultraman (En cours)
*Wallpaper*: Aquacurves par Bioscoop et Ultraman
*Adium*: Aquabubbles et Ruler message style par Ultraman
*Font*: Calibri


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (11 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


J'adore :love:...

Mais je crois que je me répète, non ??? ...

...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2005)

On se répète mais c'est sa faute, aussi. S'il les ratait de temps à autre, on n'aurait plus à se répéter. 

Celui-là, je le trouve vraiment à mon goût ...


----------



## AuGie (12 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup les amis  
Je vous retourne le compliment :love:


----------



## lithium (13 Novembre 2005)

Salut, 
Voilà mon petit dernier:


----------



## Bebe Fraise (14 Novembre 2005)

Mon desk du moment :


----------



## leon1983 (14 Novembre 2005)

voilà le mien


----------



## leon1983 (14 Novembre 2005)

Voilà le mien 
Voir la pièce jointe 7147
http://mateo.espinperez.free.fr/Image%201.png

j'avais oublié le lien!!!


----------



## leon1983 (14 Novembre 2005)

euuhh, juste une petite question: 

j'ai fait quelques recherches sur ce forum et j'ai vu que l'on puvait changer ses polices avec thinkertool. Sauf que je n'arrive pas à modifier celle des icônes.
Quelqu'un saurait me dire pourquoi?


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk du moment :




Génial !!! :love:


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love:...
> 
> Mais je crois que je me répète, non ??? ...
> 
> ...




tu l'as eu où le Wall, merci d'avance

bye


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




tu l'as eu où le Wall

merci d'avance à plus


----------



## leon1983 (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon dernier:





http://mateo.espinperez.free.fr/Xenofolie.jpg

Edit Modo : J'ai déplacé ton post sur ce fil, tu avais posté dans le fil de productions francaises


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk du moment :





On peut avoir le lien du desk stp ?


----------



## Bebe Fraise (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## arno1x (16 Novembre 2005)

Bravo à tous voici un des miens que j'ai trouvé ici, j'aime bien avoir un bureau, en réalité le dock se masque automatiquement, j'ai donc laissé la souris pointé son museau dessus.

@+

Arno


----------



## arno1x (16 Novembre 2005)

voici un de mes préféré, et toujours le bureau vide, aéré

@+


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un ch'tit rapide :



Hello,

Puis-je connaître le nom de la font utilisée ? En croisant les doigts pour qu'elle soit freeware :rose:

Merci.


----------



## AuGie (16 Novembre 2005)

C'est Handel Mod, un mod de Handel Gothic Light qui est une payware font


----------



## Tangi (16 Novembre 2005)

Puisque je suis dans une bonne moyenne en voici un autre...





L'auteur est le génialissime *dimage*  :love:...

...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (16 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est Handel Mod, un mod de Handel Gothic Light qui est une payware font



J'ai bien trouvé Handel Gorthic Light ainsi que beaucoup d'autres de la famille Handel à l'achat (le prix est, je trouve, bien trop élevé pour une font) mais pas Handel Mod ?

Merci pour ta réponse AuGie et merci pour tes deks, très jolis la plupart du temps.


----------



## Terpsichore007 (16 Novembre 2005)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

>



MERCI


----------



## ultra' (16 Novembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien trouvé Handel Gorthic Light ainsi que beaucoup d'autres de la famille Handel à l'achat (le prix est, je trouve, bien trop élevé pour une font) mais pas Handel Mod ?
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse AuGie et merci pour tes deks, très jolis la plupart du temps.



Elle est pas chère Handelgot, la preuve....http://www.houseind.com/index.php?page=showfont&id=18


----------



## bioscoop (17 Novembre 2005)

*tribute to Ultra*





DIRTY HERE

*Theme:* Purple Rain by Ultraman
*Wall:* Ultrashot by Bioscoop
*Adium:* Aquabubbles purple aby Ultraman, Ultra purple message style by bioscoop


----------



## Bebe Fraise (17 Novembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *tribute to Ultra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourrai me dire quel est le thème de Adium pour la liste des contact ?  : )


----------



## ultra' (17 Novembre 2005)

Je me permets de répondre : c'est pas un thème officiel, les couleurs et le style ont simplement été modifiées dans les préférences d'Adium.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les desks


----------



## Bebe Fraise (17 Novembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de répondre : c'est pas un thème officiel, les couleurs et le style ont simplement été modifiées dans les préférences d'Adium.



Tu pourrai me dire la recette miracle ? :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as eu où le Wall
> 
> merci d'avance à plus




http://www.deviantart.com/view/21767676/


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

hop ...  ça faisait longtemps


----------



## chokobelle (18 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hop ...  ça faisait longtemps




Trop mignon :love: :rose: 

Un ptit lien? 


_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen._ sale machine qui craint !


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen._ sale machine qui craint !


les points discos c'est à Phootek qu'il faut les donner  

le wall est sur son blog, là

j'adore :love:


----------



## Tangi (18 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/view/21767676/


Il est bon ce *mailfor*, très bon même...

:love:...


----------



## spritek (18 Novembre 2005)

Voila, mon desk actuel: 





http://www.deviantart.com/view/25386274/


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les points discos c'est à Phootek qu'il faut les donner
> 
> le wall est sur son blog, là
> 
> j'adore :love:




  Merchi Maiwen! :love: :love: :love: ça donne chouette ton bureau comme çà!


----------



## arno1x (19 Novembre 2005)

salut à tous voici mon dernier desk du moment


----------



## ultra' (19 Novembre 2005)

-
Nue - Habillée
-
*Theme* - iMagine en cours
*wall* - iMagine, sera inclus avec le thème
*Synergy* - skin iMagine
*Adium* - icônes de statut iMagine, style de message iMagine
*icns* - icones diverses
*Guest*: Makki


----------



## arno1x (19 Novembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> -
> Nue - Habillée
> -
> *Theme* - iMagine en cours
> ...



Il me plait déjà ce theme. super boulot  

Arno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous voici mon dernier desk du moment



sans plus


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Le plus joli dock du monde :love:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le plus joli dock du monde :love:




jvoudrais ,pas etr le raleur de service mais


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2005)

Comprend pas là :mouais:


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Comprend pas là :mouais:



Je crois qu'il ne trouve pas ça joli.


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

Vu l'avatar, il est certain qu'il y a divergence de goûts ...


----------



## arno1x (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> jvoudrais ,pas etr le raleur de service mais


 ben si, il en faut des râleurs, heureusement, ,ça sert à se remettre en cause.


----------



## killatons (21 Novembre 2005)

voilà un premier desk de moi-même !


----------



## arno1x (21 Novembre 2005)

le même desk mais le thème a changé.
thème : Eternal 1.1
Icones : translucent


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'avatar, il est certain qu'il y a divergence de goûts ...



Sans déconner, ta vu la gueule de ton bouc?


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2005)

Clay, stp, on va y aller molo là, c'est que la custo on va pas en faire un flan


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Clay, stp, on va y aller molo là, c'est que la custo on va pas en faire un flan



tres juste cher ami


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

La première fois que je vois Augie en colère, collector ! .


----------



## AuGie (21 Novembre 2005)

:rose:


----------



## macmarco (21 Novembre 2005)

killatons a dit:
			
		

> voilà un premier desk de moi-même !





Toi, t'as mal lu mes explications !  

Balises mal placées.


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> La première fois que je vois Augie en colère, collector ! .



une deus, ca te tentes?


----------



## Tangi (21 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le plus joli dock du monde :love:


Parfaitement d'accord, j'adore ses Docks, enfin ses icones :love: ...



			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> jvoudrais ,pas etr le raleur de service mais


Tu ne le veux peut être pas mais tu l'es  ...



			
				arno1x a dit:
			
		

> ben si, il en faut des râleurs, heureusement, ,ça sert à se remettre en cause.


Les râleurs ne remettront pas en cause mes goûts ils sont ce qu'il sont, chacun les siens, ça n'empêche personne de s'exprimer ...

...


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement d'accord, j'adore ses Docks, enfin ses icones :love: ...
> 
> 
> Tu ne le veux peut être pas mais tu l'es  ...
> ...



les gout changent l' ami


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

d' ailleurs tout change
t'es pas une exeption


----------



## gregetcoco (21 Novembre 2005)

un petit à moi pour la route


----------



## Tangi (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> les gout changent l' ami


Bien entendu...

Je suis intervenu sans intention de polémiquer, mais ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un n'aime pas ce que moi j'aime que je vais changer d'avis comme de chaussette... Peut être aimes-tu le vert, moi je n'aime pas, ça change quelque chose pour toi ?

Bonne soirée quand même  ...

...


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu...
> 
> Je suis intervenu sans intention de polémiquer, mais ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un n'aime pas ce que moi j'aime que je vais changer d'avis comme de chaussette... Peut être aimes-tu le vert, moi je n'aime pas, ça change quelque chose pour toi ?
> 
> ...



bonne soirée a toi aussi
j' ai tendance à polémiquer, je le confesse 
 et le vert, j' aime bien ,mais c récent


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, ta vu la gueule de ton bouc?



Un bouc ? Tsss ... 

C'est une icône inspirée de pétroglyphes de Hawai'i et elle représente (plus ou moins  ) un dingo (disons un chien sauvage ...)

On les trouve ici (nous sommes dans le forum customisation, ne l'oublions pas).


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Un bouc ? Tsss ...
> 
> C'est une icône inspirée de pétroglyphes de Hawai'i et elle représente (plus ou moins  ) un dingo (disons un chien sauvage ...)



dans ce cas..................c tres joli
:sleep:


----------



## arno1x (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> d' ailleurs tout change
> t'es pas une exeption


le Schtroumpf grognon est parmi nous , dans toute communauté il en faut un :love:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> le Schtroumpf grognon est parmi nous , dans toute communauté il en faut un :love:



c' est moi???
jsuis sélectionné!!!!!
youpi!!!!!!


----------



## arno1x (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> c' est moi???
> jsuis sélectionné!!!!!
> youpi!!!!!!


Yessssss,    bonne soirée à toi et à bientôt.

Arno


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

a bientot arno
...........j' aime pas les aurevoirs


----------



## maiwen (21 Novembre 2005)

moi je pense qu'un desk par-ci par-là agrémenterait de façon fort agréable cette charmante discussion


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

allez, je me lance dans la customisation...
Enfin je propose juste mon fond d'écran du moment... :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2005)

* GuiKit: Milk Ethanite  by Nathan Novick.
* WP: Airborne by Novenarik.
* Icons: chaque icône provient d'un set différent.
* Font: Fonce Sans by Ryan Ford.


----------



## Tangi (21 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> * GuiKit: Milk Ethanite  by Nathan Novick.
> * WP: Airborne by Novenarik.
> * Icons: chaque icône provient d'un set différent.
> * Font: Fonce Sans by Ryan Ford.


Bon je me répète, comme souvent, j'adore ces icones :love:...

Mais où vas-tu donc les pêcher, je pense pourtant avoir les mêmes sites en signet ...

Si ça t'embête ne répond pas bien entendu, mais où peut on trouver l'icone du disque dur, de AIM et le 6ème en partant de la gauche dans le Dock...

Et comment fais-tu pour changer l'icone d'iCal, moi j'ai beau passer par CandyBar, rien y fait, c'est l'icone le plus capricieux ...

Je te remercie d'avance ...

 ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est qui ce petit loser qui se prend pour un king.


----------



## lithium (21 Novembre 2005)

Mon dernier.





Wall: "make your life better" by me.
Theme: paper AGV v12 by gerrit
Icons: Mix icons


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

Il donne soif


----------



## arno1x (22 Novembre 2005)

llez avant d'aller au dodo, un 'tit dernier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Voilà le mien pour le moment !
Merci aux artistes pour les icones et le wall


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Novembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> un petit à moi pour la route




merci pour les commentaires cela fait plaisir !!!!!!!


----------



## ultra' (22 Novembre 2005)

Très joli wallpaper Gregetcoco !!!!!

Idem pour Charlub


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Novembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Très joli wallpaper Gregetcoco !!!!!
> 
> Idem pour Charlub



merci venant de toi je le prends comme un vrai compliment


----------



## AuGie (22 Novembre 2005)

Pour eviter le flood inutile, je vous rappel que ce topic est un fil de présentation de bureaux, on l'on peut demander ou trouver le wallpaper, le theme ou ... Toutes les discutions en dehors de ce cadre seront supprimées. Merci

PS : Ca serait bête de donner une tournure purement exposition a ce fil fort sympathique


----------



## .Steff (22 Novembre 2005)

savez vous ou je peux télécharger de beau theme pour mon Ibook??Et est ce quer shapeshiffer est un bon logiciel pour ce genre de pratique?
Merci de m'indiquer un meilleur si ce n'est pas un bon Logiciel.
Merci d'avance


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> savez vous ou je peux télécharger de beau theme pour mon Ibook??Et est ce quer shapeshiffer est un bon logiciel pour ce genre de pratique?
> Merci de m'indiquer un meilleur si ce n'est pas un bon Logiciel.
> Merci d'avance



ShapeShifter est pour moi le meilleur de sa catégorie. Il existe bien ThemeChanger, mais je ne peux rien garantir quant à sa stabilité / qualité.

Voir guiKit également. Ainsi que beaucoup de sites énumérés dans ce thread. Il me semble qu'une F.A.Q a également été publiée dans le coin


----------



## AuGie (22 Novembre 2005)

Tuto MacGé


----------



## .Steff (22 Novembre 2005)

ben oui mais je lis que aucun n'est stable pis c'est cher shapeshifter....Enfin merci bien


----------



## AuGie (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est vrai c'est cher mais c'est aussi un must, il est vraiment puissant. A toi de voir, tu peux le tester pendant un moment


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec ShapeShifter. En plus il est gentil : à chaque MAJ du système, il a l'élégance de se désactiver en attendant sa propre MAJ ... Comportement fort sympathique.

Cela étant, j'ai finalement opté, après un an et demi, pour Iridium et/ou Uno (ce dernier est plus récent) et un style très "lisse" et uniforme. Moins de fantaisie mais plus doux à l'oeil (qui passe de 5h à 15h chaque jour fixé sur un écran).

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le thème + les icônes qui mettraient de la couleur sans me lasser.

Une remarque : ShapeShifter a un désavantage, toutefois : il s'interpose pour donner le nouveau style aux objets au fur et à mesure de leur création et de leur utilisation (c'est ce que je comprends de l'application).

Iridium et Uno, au contraire, modifient carrément les éléments au coeur du système et c'est "définitif" (il y a une procédure de restauration à suivre attentivement). Mais ils ne ralentissent en rien le système, eux.

Hum ! Je crois que j'ai été un peu disert, là ...


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

Aller, je vous mets mon desk 
Au menu,
pas de customisation des polices,
pas de customisation des icônes,
un wall fourni avec le système... du grand art 
non, je ne suis pas un geek  (j'avoue j'ai virés les icônes qui trainaient, mais par défaut, je n'affiche pas mon disque dur)


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je vous mets mon desk
> Au menu,
> pas de customisation des polices,
> pas de customisation des icônes,
> ...




Ton lien ne marche pas.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

Hum ... Vilain petit Canard !! Je ne suis pas sûr que la RIAA apprécierait  

Par ailleurs, comment fait-on, déjà, pour afficher la Console sur l'écran ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien ne marche pas.


 pitain, j'ai même pas eu le temps de poster, corriger l'erreur de lien que tu cliquais..... rapide l'animal


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Vilain petit Canard !! Je ne suis pas sûr que la RIAA apprécierait


 quoi, je n'ai plus le droit de faire des transferts dans mon réseau local ?? 


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, comment fait-on, déjà, pour afficher la Console sur l'écran ?


 GeekTool
Petit parenthèse, c'est un exellent moyen pour surveiller ses log régulièrement et en "temps réel". D'ailleurs, petit précision, c'est la seule chose que j'utilise pour "customiser" mon wall


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Vilain petit Canard !! Je ne suis pas sûr que la RIAA apprécierait
> 
> Par ailleurs, comment fait-on, déjà, pour afficher la Console sur l'écran ?




Ca serait pas avec GeekTool ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pitain, j'ai même pas eu le temps de poster, corriger l'erreur de lien que tu cliquais..... rapide l'animal




D'abord, c'est pas moi l'animal !


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2005)

Merci Messeigneurs 

(n'oublions pas que je suis le _rookie_ pour Daffyb   )


----------



## Tangi (22 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> savez vous ou je peux télécharger de beau theme pour mon Ibook??Et est ce quer shapeshiffer est un bon logiciel pour ce genre de pratique?
> Merci de m'indiquer un meilleur si ce n'est pas un bon Logiciel.
> Merci d'avance


Effectivement Shapeshifter peut causer quelques soucis, même de très très gros, j'en ai fait l'expérience, pour autant je continue à l'utiliser sur l'iBook de mes parents, en revanche sur mon iMac c'est niet...

Si je continue à l'utiliser sur l'iBook de mes parents c'est en fait que ça marche impec, ça ne bugue pas, pas de soucis quoi...

En revanche sur mon iMac c'est même pas la peine, certains signes annonciateurs me laissent augurer du pire... Certaines applications ne peuvent plus se lancer par exemple, et je sais ce que ça peut finir par donner, un gros désastre et une énorme frayeur, disque dur inutilisable, obligé de tout réinstaller, un vrai bonheur quoi... Donc par expérience ce sera jamais plus sur mon iMac...

Il est évident qu'il ne faut pas, à partir de mon seul cas, généraliser... J'ai plutôt de très bons echos s'agissant de cette appliaction, il semble que je sois une exception, manque de bol sans doute...


----------



## Macbeth (23 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié ton bureau ?



Non, mon bureau n'ets pas très intéressant, il est classique en dehors de mon fond d'écran fait maison, Il y a des hcoses bien plus élaborées qui tournent par ici.
C'était juste pour proposer de la matière. 

Edit AuGie : J'ai déplacé ton wallpaper ici


----------



## AuGie (23 Novembre 2005)

Je vous rappel que si vous voulez proposer un wallpaper, set d'icones ou .... de votre cru, ce topic est fait pour vous : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118322

Merci


----------



## AuGie (23 Novembre 2005)

** GuiKit **: Samui
** Wallpaper **: Something Beautiful
** Icons **: Lot of ...
** Font **: Corbel


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2005)

superbe


----------



## maiwen (23 Novembre 2005)

oh joli :love:


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> ** GuiKit **: Samui
> ** Wallpaper **: Something Beautiful
> ** Icons **: Lot of ...
> ** Font **: Corbel



Pas trop mon style (chuis plus sobre, genre   ) mais assurément ma fille adore   Des c½urs, du rose : c'est gagné !!


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous,
Soyez pas trop sévères, mais c'est la première fois que je tente de me faire un fond d'écran :rose:  
Voir la pièce jointe 7348


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Soyez pas trop sévères, mais c'est la première fois que je tente de me faire un fond d'écran :rose:


bah c'est bien  le wall est super  les icônes j'aime moins , mais chacun son truc


----------



## meldon (24 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est bien  le wall est super  les icônes j'aime moins , mais chacun son truc



Oui pareil je le trouve très bien ce papier peint (et pourtant j'aime pas le gris souris).


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est bien  le wall est super  les icônes j'aime moins , mais chacun son truc


Merci pour vos remarques, et les icônes vont bientôt faire place à d'autres, qui collent mieux à ce nouvel univers. Mais comme j'ai fini le fond 5 mn avant de poster, j'ai pas pu tout changer... 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui pareil je le trouve très bien ce papier peint (et pourtant j'aime pas le gris souris).


OH ! Un joli jeu de mots au *RAT* des pâquerettes !


----------



## Arkon (27 Novembre 2005)

hop




ps: pour se simplifier la vie et faire des thumbnail rapidement en ligne vous pouvez héberger vos images en 10 secondes sur http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Novembre 2005)

BRRRRRR !!!!! Fait froid !  
Pour se réchauffer, fallait bien se faire un petit fond avec des couleurs chaudes.


----------



## newjack (27 Novembre 2005)

Après l'essai de nombreux thèmes sous 10.3, la simplicité est souvent synonyme de fiabilité et de performance :

image




_Merci d'utiliser des vignettes clicables pour la présentation des bureaux._


----------



## newjack (27 Novembre 2005)

Et le dernier en date (juste un petit coup d'UNO pour unifier le style) :







UNO : http://gui.interacto.net/


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Novembre 2005)

Très chouette  
Et agréablement reposant.


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Novembre 2005)

superbe... chtit lien ???


----------



## lithium (27 Novembre 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Et le dernier en date (juste un petit coup d'UNO pour unifier le style) :
> 
> Taille originale :
> 
> ...



Tres joli fond d'ecran! ou peut on le trouver?
Par avance merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> superbe... chtit lien ???



http://www.deviantart.com/view/21767676/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Tres joli fond d'ecran! ou peut on le trouver?
> Par avance merci.



http://www.deviantart.com/view/24476482/


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Novembre 2005)

MERCI honorable WOA !!!


----------



## lithium (27 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/view/24476482/



Merci pour cette reponse rapide Woa.


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> BRRRRRR !!!!! Fait froid !
> Pour se réchauffer, fallait bien se faire un petit fond avec des couleurs chaudes.


Superbe!! 




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Paski.pne.


Par contre si je pouvais avoir un lien pour le papier peint et les icones... :rose: (c'est joli aussi le dock comme ça dommage que je saches pas le changer moi lol)


----------



## gregetcoco (28 Novembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> superbe... chtit lien ???




http://www.deviantart.com/view/21767676/ le lie du wall
pour les icones c'est un peu partout
pour le dock sur le coté c'est "workstrip"

merci pour le compliment


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si je pouvais avoir un lien pour le papier peint et les icones... :rose: (c'est joli aussi le dock comme ça dommage que je saches pas le changer moi lol)


Le papier peint, c'est maison, alors là...  Envoie-moi un Mp pour me donner ta résolution d'écran, que je modifie l'image pour l'adapter et je verrais pour te mettre un lien pour charger l'image.

Les icônes par contre, c'est un peu partout. Mais celles des animaux tu les trouveras là:
http://homepage.mac.com/chilly/

Pour le Dock, c'est ClearDock d'Unsanity, il faut que tu installes d'abord Application Enhancer. Les deux se trouvent là :
http://www.unsanity.com/products/free


----------



## leon1983 (28 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si il y a des grimpeurs ici mais je le poste quand même.....


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je note tout ça. Ma résolution c'est celle du powerbook... heu...1280x854...


L'image est faite, mais... :rose: 


> meldon a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.


Donc, pour que je puisse te donner le lien, un petit nettoyage de tes MP s'impose  :









 :rateau:   (combo !)


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Novembre 2005)

un petit en passant...





http://users.skynet.be/fa354973/desk/sx.jpg


----------



## chokobelle (29 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> BRRRRRR !!!!! Fait froid !
> Pour se réchauffer, fallait bien se faire un petit fond avec des couleurs chaudes.




Oh trop mignon, je peux l'avoir aussi s'il te plait *smiley implorant*. Je suis écureuil-fan ^^

C'est la même résolution que Meldon :rose: 

merci d'avance 
:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## babouba (30 Novembre 2005)

Magnifique.

Le fond d'écran est sublime.


----------



## ultra' (30 Novembre 2005)

*Theme* - Sup en cours
*wall* - Levis, par Ultraman
*Adium* - icônes de statut Adium par Ultraman
*icns* - icones diverses


----------



## arno1x (30 Novembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - Sup en cours
> *wall* - Levis, par Ultraman
> *Adium* - icônes de statut Adium par Ultraman
> *icns* - icones diverses


Salut à tous

Dis donc Ultraman ton theme est super, dis nous quand il sera terminé, il me branche.

salutation 
Arno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique.
> 
> Le fond d'écran est sublime.




merci pour le commentaire  
tu peux te procurer ce fond ici.


----------



## ultra' (30 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas Arno, pas avant fin décembre je pense.

Merci pour le commentaire, il a l'air de plaire par rapport aux commentaires que j'ai sur différents forums.

Woa=>Merci d'utiliser iMagine, et joli desk


----------



## Tangi (30 Novembre 2005)

Ma question t'embête *woa* ...



			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> * GuiKit: Milk Ethanite  by Nathan Novick.
> * WP: Airborne by Novenarik.
> * Icons: chaque icône provient d'un set différent.
> * Font: Fonce Sans by Ryan Ford.





			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me répète, comme souvent, j'adore ces icones :love:...
> 
> Mais où vas-tu donc les pêcher, je pense pourtant avoir les mêmes sites en signet ...
> 
> ...


----------



## arno1x (1 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas Arno, pas avant fin décembre je pense.
> 
> Merci pour le commentaire, il a l'air de plaire par rapport aux commentaires que j'ai sur différents forums.
> 
> Woa=>Merci d'utiliser iMagine, et joli desk


Vivement fin décembre, j'aime ce bleu, la preuve que j'aime le bleu 

@+

Arno


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

j'aime assez le wall arno , mais alors le thème je bloque ... mais alors vraiment vraiment hein


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ma question t'embête *woa* ...




Oups zavé po vu :rateau: 

Non cela ne me dérange pas, mais dans l'optique d'un gain de temps, de préférence par ichat   

Je te dis ca car je ne peux pas retrouver les sets d'origine: impossible de tout bookmarker, et Pixadex ne permet pas de rajouter un champ "url" pour chaque set


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Oups zavé po vu :rateau:
> 
> Non cela ne me dérange pas, mais dans l'optique d'un gain de temps, de préférence par ichat
> 
> Je te dis ca car je ne peux pas retrouver les sets d'origine: impossible de tout bookmarker, et Pixadex ne permet pas de rajouter un champ "url" pour chaque set


Merci  ...

Le petit dernier...


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2005)

Pixadex, c'est bien, ça fait des progrès, mais ça pourrait encore progresser, je trouve ! De ne pas pouvoir appeler les collections du même nom dans deux dossiers différents, ça m'agace. 

C'était l'agacement de la journée


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci  ...
> 
> Le petit dernier...


quel wall !!!  :love: superbe
:airtougentitoumimi: on peut l'avoir ?


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel wall !!!  :love: superbe
> :airtougentitoumimi: on peut l'avoir ?


Merci :rose:...

Pour  les grands écrans : ici ;
Pour les petits : là.

  ...


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

Salut, un petit dernier (iMagine) en attendant celui d'Ultraman

@+

Arno


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Décembre 2005)

Je veux le meme!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pixadex, c'est bien, ça fait des progrès, mais ça pourrait encore progresser, je trouve ! De ne pas pouvoir appeler les collections du même nom dans deux dossiers différents, ça m'agace.
> 
> C'était l'agacement de la journée




je partage tout à fait ton point de vue, même si ce cas peut s'appliquer a tout le monde, l'info étant une science inexacte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2005)

Retour aux sources 





Je vous invite tous a télécharger desktopography, j'ai rarement vu d'aussi belles créations "nature".


----------



## leon1983 (2 Décembre 2005)

Je vous présente mon dernier fond d'écran en cours de réalisation, toujours sur le thème de l'escalade sportive. N'hésitez pas à formuler vos critiques, j'en ai besoin....


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime assez le wall arno , mais alors le thème je bloque ... mais alors vraiment vraiment hein


Sniffffffff :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Super joli mon cher Fabien .


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Sniffffffff :rose:


c'est mieux avec le thème d'ultraman


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux avec le thème d'ultraman


 ultraman est bien le meilleurs ç'est sûr et j'attends avec impatiente son nouveau thème.  

Arno


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente mon dernier fond d'écran en cours de réalisation, toujours sur le thème de l'escalade sportive. N'hésitez pas à formuler vos critiques, j'en ai besoin....


Il est super ton fond d'écran, moi il me plait aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Super joli mon cher Fabien .




Je te retourne le compliment pour l'ensemble de tes desks cher Corentin


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour ce soir j'ai changé encore mon fond d'écran. Bonne nuit

@+

Arno

thème : iMagine
fond d'écran : Pixelgirlpresent par Sean Sands
icones : diffrentes


----------



## babouba (3 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le commentaire
> tu peux te procurer ce fond ici.



Merci.

Tu pourais me dire comment tu fait pour mettre ton bureau dasl le cadre?
Je sais pa situ as compris là. 



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci  ...
> 
> Le petit dernier...



Tu peux me dire d'où viennent tes icônes du dock?


----------



## bouilla (3 Décembre 2005)

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7538&d=1133478362




Une ptite url où trouver ce fond d'ecran svp ?


----------



## arno1x (3 Décembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Une ptite url où trouver ce fond d'ecran svp ?


salut, No problème, faut que je le retrouve  

@+

Arno


----------



## Tangi (3 Décembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire d'où viennent tes icônes du dock?


Ben y a un sacré mix d'icones...

6 icones proviennent du set Xpack...

L'icone de la terre : ici ;

Le Finder : ici ;

Le fauteuil de metteur scène : ici ;

L'enceinte fait partie d'un set qui s'appelle "*Element Icon suite*"...

L'icone d'Adium s'appelle "*Glitchhium*" et tu le trouveras directement sur le site d'Adium...

Je crois que j'ai été assez complet là, non ? ...

...


----------



## bouilla (3 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> salut, No problème, faut que je le retrouve
> 
> @+
> 
> Arno



Got it, merci 
 :casse:


----------



## gregetcoco (3 Décembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

>




bon je remet le mien puisque pas de commentaire je me lance des fleurs à moi même :
superbe le design ! et le wall trop classe avec les icones 

mais bon certains prefere les écureuils je l'ai mis sur mon imac g5 20'' pour voir, ridicule !!
ah les gouts et les couleurs mais quand même !!!:love:


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Décembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> mais bon certains prefere les écureuils je l'ai mis sur mon imac g5 20'' pour voir, ridicule !!
> ah les gouts et les couleurs mais quand même !!!:love:


Il est très mignon ton fond d'écran, il est tout bout de choux     

Hé, qu'est-ce que t'as contre les écureils !!!!   

Tiens je le remonte, rien que pour t'embêter !!    



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

>



PS : ton bureau est vraiment superbe


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Décembre 2005)

Le gars qui fait des trucs "RIDICULE(s) !!" (je ne désigne personne du doigt, il se reconnaîtra tout seul ) présente son dernier fond


----------



## ultra' (4 Décembre 2005)

Non, faut pas dire ça, c'est très joli, à part le thème utilisé qui dépareille un peu avec le reste 

Arno=>merci d'utiliser iMagine, je vais essayer de sortir le prochain pour Noël mais c'est pas gagné :/


----------



## babouba (4 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a un sacré mix d'icones...
> 
> 6 icones proviennent du set Xpack...
> 
> ...



Oui trés complet merci beaucoup .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Tu pourais me dire comment tu fait pour mettre ton bureau dasl le cadre?
> Je sais pa situ as compris là.




Bonjour Babouba

Si tu parles du "cadre de présentation" des desktops, il faut utiliser Snapshooter.

Si tu parles du cadre sur mon desktop, j'ai utilisé Safari, donc il suffit d'ouvrir le même fond d'écran, et l'ajuster par rapport au fond du Mac.


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non, faut pas dire ça, c'est très joli, à part le thème utilisé qui dépareille un peu avec le reste


Merci pour ta remarque, mais je ne disais ça que pour "embêter" très gentiment gregetcoco .
Par contre, il est vrai que le thème, c'est pas ça. J'ai bien envie d'essayer SpaceShiffter, mais les échos sur son instabilité me refroidissent. Mon Mac me sert pour le boulot, et je n'ai pas tellement envie de le planter. C'est pas trop risqué ? 
Et puis, faut que je trouve d'autres icônes...


----------



## gregetcoco (4 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Le gars qui fait des trucs "RIDICULE(s) !!" (je ne désigne personne du doigt, il se reconnaîtra tout seul ) présente son dernier fond




tout ceci était de l'humour biensur, par contre j'aime beaucoup ton dernier, plus soft mais plus agréable

bravo, l'ami a plus


----------



## babouba (4 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Babouba
> 
> Si tu parles du "cadre de présentation" des desktops, il faut utiliser Snapshooter.
> 
> Si tu parles du cadre sur mon desktop, j'ai utilisé Safari, donc il suffit d'ouvrir le même fond d'écran, et l'ajuster par rapport au fond du Mac.



Je parler bien du "cadre de présentation" des desktops. Merci.

Bon je met enfin mon desktop de moment (j'ai essayer pour le fond d'écran de faire comme celui que woa a trouver):


----------



## ultra' (4 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta remarque, mais je ne disais ça que pour "embêter" très gentiment gregetcoco .
> Par contre, il est vrai que le thème, c'est pas ça. J'ai bien envie d'essayer SpaceShiffter, mais les échos sur son instabilité me refroidissent. Mon Mac me sert pour le boulot, et je n'ai pas tellement envie de le planter. C'est pas trop risqué ?
> Et puis, faut que je trouve d'autres icônes...



Ah d'accord 

Ben écoutes, pour Shapeshifter, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes, et les gens que je cotois sur le net non plus, donc tu devrais tester ce logiciel


----------



## gregetcoco (4 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord
> 
> Ben écoutes, pour Shapeshifter, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes, et les gens que je cotois sur le net non plus, donc tu devrais tester ce logiciel




je cherche la jolie police que l'on trouve le plus souvent sur les plus beaux desks comme les tiens je crois peut etre peut tu m'aider ??


----------



## arno1x (4 Décembre 2005)

Arno=>merci d'utiliser iMagine, je vais essayer de sortir le prochain pour Noël mais c'est pas gagné :/[/QUOTE]
Salut Ultraman, ok j'attends avec impatiente ton nouveau thème, mais prend ton temps, mieux tu travailles dessus, mieux il sera parfait et beau et quand se sera fini et que tu seras sûr de ton boulot y a plus qu'à lacher le fauve.

@+

Arno


----------



## Tangi (4 Décembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Oui trés complet merci beaucoup .


Je t'en prie ...

...


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord
> 
> Ben écoutes, pour Shapeshifter, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes, et les gens que je cotois sur le net non plus, donc tu devrais tester ce logiciel


Merci. Bon, ben... Je vais tenter ça.
J'angoisse...  :sick: :rose:


----------



## arno1x (4 Décembre 2005)

un autre avant d'aller au lit

@ +  

Arno


----------



## AuGie (4 Décembre 2005)

Arno1x, je ne donne jamais mon avis sur un desk mais je te conseil juste de capturer et de mettre un ligne une image en png ou jpeg de bien meilleur qualité, ca rendra mieux et on pourra profiter de tes desks avec plus de plaisir. Si tu as des soucis d'hebergement, lis le tutoriel, je donne des conseils  

Ne compresse pas ton image ou trés peu, ca sera mieux


----------



## arno1x (4 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Arno1x, je ne donne jamais mon avis sur un desk mais je te conseil juste de capturer et de mettre un ligne une image en png ou jpeg de bien meilleur qualité, ca rendra mieux et on pourra profiter de tes desks avec plus de plaisir. Si tu as des soucis d'hebergement, lis le tutoriel, je donne des conseils
> 
> Ne compresse pas ton image ou trés peu, ca sera mieux


au contraire donne des conseils, tu me rends service comme ça je ferai mieux attention la prochaine fois pour me servir dans de meilleurs conditions de MAcG qui est un support génial,(sincèrement)



Arno


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

bon je fais un essai avec snapshooter


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> bon je fais un essai avec snapshooter



Zut raté!


----------



## gregetcoco (5 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> un autre avant d'aller au lit
> 
> @ +
> 
> Arno



c'est quoi la police que tu utilise ?

merci d'avance


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la police que tu utilise ?
> 
> merci d'avance


Salut
la police utlilsée est : HandelGothic.
C'est vrai qu'elle est belle

Arno


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

un essai normal par "gérer les pièces jointes". Image non compressée.


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Retour aux sources
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 y a un truc que je pige pas (désolé). j'ai fait une image de prévisualisation avec Snapshooter de ma capture d'écran, j'ai bien essayé de la mettre en ligne, ici, mais ça a raté   quand je 'clic" dessus c'est le même cadre que  toi, mais pas l'agrandissement qui apparait???

d'où ma question??   WHY????
voit ça

Arno


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Décembre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> y a un truc que je pige pas (désolé). j'ai fait une image de prévisualisation avec Snapshooter de ma capture d'écran, j'ai bien essayé de la mettre en ligne, ici, mais ça a raté   quand je 'clic" dessus c'est le même cadre que  toi, mais pas l'agrandissement qui apparait???
> 
> d'où ma question??   WHY????
> voit ça
> ...



Tu dois mettre un lien vers l'image agrandie...

exemple: 





est en fait:

http://users.skynet.be/fa354973/desk/sounds.png[/IMG[/URL


J'ai pas fermé les deux dernières balises pour que tu puisses voir le code..

Tu dois donc mettre deux images en ligne, l'apercu et celle en taille réelle. Tu insères l'apercu dans ton message en tant qu'image
et tu pointes un lien vers l'image en taille réelle.


----------



## nogdra (5 Décembre 2005)

Eh, voilà j'ai une p'tite question. En faite, j'ai changé l'icone dashboard dans "Applications", mais je n'arrive pas à changer l'icone dashboard dans le dock, j'ai bien entendu virer l'ancienne du dock et mis la nouvelle mais il me donne toujours l'icone par défaut dans le dock. Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une petite astuce, ce ne serait pas de refus. Merci.


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Décembre 2005)

nogdra a dit:
			
		

> Eh, voilà j'ai une p'tite question. En faite, j'ai changé l'icone dashboard dans "Applications", mais je n'arrive pas à changer l'icone dashboard dans le dock, j'ai bien entendu virer l'ancienne du dock et mis la nouvelle mais il me donne toujours l'icone par défaut dans le dock. Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une petite astuce, ce ne serait pas de refus. Merci.



Tu l'as changée de quelle manière, à la main? avec pixadex??


----------



## nogdra (5 Décembre 2005)

j'l'ai changé à la main, c'est ça le problème ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Décembre 2005)

nogdra a dit:
			
		

> j'l'ai changé à la main, c'est ça le problème ?



Tu peux essayer avec pixadex.. mais certaines applications sont récalcitrantes...
Tu peux également regarder dans le package de l'appli et remplacer le fichier icns adéquat..


----------



## nogdra (5 Décembre 2005)

ben, j'ai réussi grâce à pixadex et candybar. merci.


----------



## arno1x (5 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois mettre un lien vers l'image agrandie...
> 
> exemple:
> 
> ...


----------



## bioscoop (5 Décembre 2005)

*Theme:* RulerMilk Graphite
*Wall:* Mask Off by me
*Font:* HandelMod
*Music:* DM Precious Remix by Sasha


----------



## babouba (6 Décembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Theme:* RulerMilk Graphite
> *Wall:* Mask Off by me
> *Font:* HandelMod
> *Music:* DM Precious Remix by Sasha



The great class


----------



## ultra' (6 Décembre 2005)

Leon, je pense que ton wallpaper serait mieux dans une autre section 





*Theme* - iMagine par Ultraman
*wall* - Nude cd vol.3, par Ultraman
*Adium* - liste de contact et icône de dock par Ultraman
*icns* - icones diverses
*font* - Eurostile
CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE


----------



## leon1983 (6 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Leon, je pense que ton wallpaper serait mieux dans une autre section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je sais, bibliothèque rose....


----------



## AuGie (6 Décembre 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon dernier wall, ATTENTION NUDITE
> 
> ******



Serieux, je vous demande de faire plus attention !!! Pour une création de wallpaper ou autre, c'est direction -> Vos productions de customisations, je deplace mais faites attention avant de poster. Merci


----------



## alexfvl (7 Décembre 2005)

Dirty //


----------



## flotifr (7 Décembre 2005)

Allez, je mets le mien, histoire de participer !


----------



## leon1983 (7 Décembre 2005)

il est super ton premier desk!! J'aime beaucoup, le fond et les icônes vont bien ensemble je trouve.


----------



## flotifr (7 Décembre 2005)

Merci.

J'ai oublié de préciser que la 3ème photo correspond en fait à mon 2ème écran (celui du Powerbook, alors que les 2 premières sont le display 20"), c'est pas vraiment assorti, mais bon, j'les trouve sympas ces p'tis champis !


----------



## flotifr (7 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, d'ailleurs c'est plus parlant avec une vue d'ensemble !


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2005)

très jolis fonds d'écrans  

un lien pour le premier ?


----------



## AuGie (7 Décembre 2005)

http://www.guikit.com/?p=445


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> http://www.guikit.com/?p=445


merci


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Theme:* RulerMilk Graphite
> *Wall:* Mask Off by me
> *Font:* HandelMod
> *Music:* DM Precious Remix by Sasha



Very goOOooOOod
Tu utilise quoi comme programme pour modifier ton Thème stp?


----------



## ultra' (9 Décembre 2005)

Elle utilise ThemePark pour fusionner des thèmes entre eux


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2005)

Juste un petit mot pour vous féliciter tous pour vos beaux desks et vos belles créations...  je n'ai plus trop le temps de venir sur le forum, mais lorsque je viens, c'est toujours aussi beau ce que j'y vois. 

Bonne continuation


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai un probleme.J'ai un logiciel du nom de ShapeShifter.Avant ca marchait tres bien et puis la ben ca veut plus me changer les themes.....C'est fou ca quelqu'un peut m'aider?Comment désinstaller ce programme ?Vu qu'il est dans les pref systemes.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## AuGie (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu le re-telecharge : http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter et il propose une desinstallation


----------



## ultra' (9 Décembre 2005)

*Theme* - RulerMilk par Bioscoop
*wall* - iPattern par Ultraman
*Adium* - liste de contact par Ultraman
*icns* - icones diverses
*font* - Kidprint


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Tu le re-telecharge : http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter et il propose une desinstallation


et ca va marcher tu crois??


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

ben non ca marche pas...Ca change plus mes themes c'est chiant ca...
c'est arivée a quelqu'un non?
Y a til d'autre logiciel sympa?


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

en fait ca marche sur d'autres comptes de mon portable mais pas sur ma session...Je comprends pmlus rien.


----------



## AuGie (10 Décembre 2005)

Fais une recherche spotlight avec " shapeshifter " et met à la poubelle ce que tu trouves, ensuite re-log toi et re-install SS 2.0


----------



## Tangi (10 Décembre 2005)

Un petit...





...


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2005)

Ca fait un bail...


----------



## maiwen (10 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Un petit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superbe :love:  

la photo me fait penser à une des miennes ... :rose: ... mais en pas pareil


----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Un petit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très joli Tangi :love:


----------



## Tangi (10 Décembre 2005)

Merci *maiwen* et *Macounette* :love:...

 ...


----------



## Mille Sabords (11 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Leon, je pense que ton wallpaper serait mieux dans une autre section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cette fille est absolument sublime,
je ne l'ai pas vu sur ton site, où puis je trouver ce wallpaper ?


----------



## ultra' (11 Décembre 2005)

Sur mon site 

ça fait partie du pack "Nude Cd", y a 3 wallpapers dedans dont celui là.


----------



## Mille Sabords (11 Décembre 2005)

Forcément :rose: 
en ouvrant les yeux ça va mieux


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben non ca marche pas...Ca change plus mes themes c'est chiant ca...
> c'est arivée a quelqu'un non?
> Y a til d'autre logiciel sympa?


 
Oui ça m'est arrivé, il faut tout désinstaller en cherchant avec spotlight les fichiers et réinstaller shapeshifter ....

Je sais que c'est carrément "chiant" !


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Elle utilise ThemePark pour fusionner des thèmes entre eux


 
Bonjour ^^ heu ... juste une question, il est compliqué a utiliser themepark ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## ultra' (11 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ^^ heu ... juste une question, il est compliqué a utiliser themepark ?
> 
> merci beaucoup




Non, pas si tu suis ce tuto http://tinysoft.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=174


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Décembre 2005)

mon petit dernier..






Dégagé/Encombré


----------



## alexfvl (13 Décembre 2005)

Cleanyy // Dirtyy


----------



## AuGie (13 Décembre 2005)

Un petit dernier


----------



## Tangi (13 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit dernier


J'aime bien ........


----------



## AuGie (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci, je sors d'un Samui claquant, ca repose les yeux


----------



## MacMadam (13 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit dernier


Pas moche du tout :love: 
J'ai regardé sur Guikit et Deviant, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce wall. As-tu une adresse


----------



## AuGie (13 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pas moche du tout :love:
> J'ai regardé sur Guikit et Deviant, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce wall. As-tu une adresse



Oui -> http://www.guikit.com/?p=693


----------



## MacMadam (13 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui -> http://www.guikit.com/?p=693



Heu, merci, mais nan  Ca emmène vers une impasse (File Not Found, en anglais dans le texte) :rateau: A moins que je ne sois un cas isolé


----------



## AuGie (13 Décembre 2005)

Arf oui sorry, j'ai été à la peche au info, le gars qui a fait le wall n'a pas demandé l'autorisation pour le petit lion, son wallpaper a été supprimé de deviantART. Désolé, en respect des droits, je supprime cette news sur guikit.

Sorry


----------



## ultra' (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est n'importe quoi....enfin, beau desk mais ça à de quoi dégouter ça :'(


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Oui excellent desk.


----------



## gregetcoco (16 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - RulerMilk par Bioscoop
> *wall* - iPattern par Ultraman
> *Adium* - liste de contact par Ultraman
> *icns* - icones diverses
> *font* - Kidprint



je cherche desesperement le petit icone en forme de casque ici dans le dock

merci d'avance


----------



## ultra' (16 Décembre 2005)

il ne faut pas chercher désespérément, il faut demander 

ici : http://www.everaldo.com/crystal.html


----------



## gregetcoco (17 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas chercher désespérément, il faut demander
> 
> ici : http://www.everaldo.com/crystal.html




merci beaucoup pour l'info

a plus


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Décembre 2005)

merci oui pour l'info...http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4250/image1jpg6kj.jpg


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Décembre 2005)

Waouh je vois que c'est toujours aussi beau par ici ! Va falloir que je m'y remettes !


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Waouh je vois que c'est toujours aussi beau par ici ! Va falloir que je m'y remettes !


coucou toi  

ça faisait looooooongtemps didonc


----------



## bibyfok (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi
> 
> ça faisait looooooongtemps didonc


Il est tellement accro a wow qu'il passe meme plus ...
Regardez moi, j'ai beau etre blindé d'epiques, je suis toujours la


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Décembre 2005)

Heh c'est même pas vrai et les études?


----------



## Zyrol (20 Décembre 2005)

ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas posté...
Voici mon trip du moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Tangi (22 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Splendide, absolument splendide :love: :love:...

Un petit lien pour le fond d'écran s'il te plaît ...

 ...

D'ailleurs voici mon dernier : 



...

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Splendide, absolument splendide :love: :love:...
> 
> Un petit lien pour le fond d'écran s'il te plaît



http://gfrphoto.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Tangi (22 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> http://gfrphoto.deviantart.com/gallery/


Merci beaucoup...

...


----------



## .Steff (22 Décembre 2005)

ce thread est de plus en plus splendide.!!!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Décembre 2005)

Aller un desk bien de saison !!!! ^^


----------



## Xman (22 Décembre 2005)

M A G N I I I F i Q U E !

et joyeux Noël


----------



## I-bouk (22 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un saurait 'il ou trouver des icônes World Of Warcraft ?


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Décembre 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> M A G N I I I F i Q U E !
> 
> et joyeux Noël


 
Joyeux noel ^^ merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Joli desk mon cher Vampire .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait 'il ou trouver des icônes World Of Warcraft ?



Que quelques icones malheureusement, ici.


----------



## chokobelle (23 Décembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>


cro mignon :love: 
coucou toi 
coucou rominou  

j'aime beaucoup tes zicônes :love: j'ai les mêmes :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cro mignon :love:
> coucou toi
> coucou rominou
> 
> j'aime beaucoup tes zicônes :love: j'ai les mêmes :rateau:



Salut madame.
Pour les icones de toute façon tu m'avais déjà copiée pour les "toutes blanches c'est pur c'est zen", alors ça m'etonne pas  
Et on dit "coucou Romain" sinon je t'aime plus


----------



## burff@no-log.org (23 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Aller un desk bien de saison !!!! ^^



comment mets-tu celle magnifique guirlande de noel ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Salut madame.
> Pour les icones de toute façon tu m'avais déjà copiée pour les "toutes blanches c'est pur c'est zen", alors ça m'etonne pas
> Et on dit "coucou Romain" sinon je t'aime plus


"coucou Romain" sinon je t'aime plus 

les "toutes blanches" enfait je les avais avant mais je les avais toutes perdues  n'empèche que t'as de bons goûts , tant desktopiens que chocolatiers que vestimentaires


----------



## chokobelle (23 Décembre 2005)

Aaah je vois que le sweat petit bateau a encore fait des ravages


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Je suis à la recherche d'une icône, étant sans doute un substitut pour Transmit, qui représente une camionette FedEx. Quelqu'un aurait un lien ? Ou une alternative. J'aime surtout le concept. Si c'est UPS ou autres, ça sera parfait également.

Merci. :rose:


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2005)

burff a dit:
			
		

> ...



Ton pseudo, c'est une adresse e-mail réelle ?
Si c'est le cas, demande, par messsage privé, à un administrateur(les hommes en rouge) de changer ton pseudo, car il est très fortement déconseillé de mettre une adresse e-mail en clair sur les forums, car ils sont parcourus par des robots-spammeur qui collectent toutes les adresses qu'ils trouvent.


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2005)

burff@no-log.org a dit:
			
		

> comment mets-tu celle magnifique guirlande de noel ?


 
C'est la guirelande qu'il y a sur Dashboard...

Il te faut faire F12 et aller sur Dashboard, ensuite tu affiches tes icones widgets en bas avec le +, tu clic sur le widget en maintenant ton clic enfoncé... Et là tu refais (tout en maintenant ton clic) F12 pour quitter dashboard. Ta guirelande viendra sur ton bureau ^^


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Joli desk mon cher Vampire .


 
Merci beaucoup... ça fait du bien quand notre desk ne passe pas inaperçu comme mes autres précédants desk lol


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2005)

En plus vous ne voyez pas tout ça animé... il y a les flocons qui tombent avec l'application snö... ^^


----------



## finlay74 (24 Décembre 2005)

Quelques bureaux pour noel


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la guirelande qu'il y a sur Dashboard...
> 
> Il te faut faire F12 et aller sur Dashboard, ensuite tu affiches tes icones widgets en bas avec le +, tu clic sur le widget en maintenant ton clic enfoncé... Et là tu refais (tout en maintenant ton clic) F12 pour quitter dashboard. Ta guirelande viendra sur ton bureau ^^


 
Pour la guirlande :

http://www.interdimensionmedia.com/downloads/lights.zip

http://img465.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image13yn.jpg


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

finlay74 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques bureaux pour noel


 
Ce sont tous les fond d'écrans de Windows LSD  3.5 ^^


----------



## finlay74 (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont tous les fond d'écrans de Windows LSD 3.5 ^^


 et oui c'est ça qui est bon, un peu de win dans mon mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'une icône, étant sans doute un substitut pour Transmit, qui représente une camionette FedEx. Quelqu'un aurait un lien ? Ou une alternative. J'aime surtout le concept. Si c'est UPS ou autres, ça sera parfait également.
> 
> Merci. :rose:




http://www.deviantart.com/view/1872191/


----------



## burff@no-log.org (25 Décembre 2005)

voilà, j'ai utilisé la guirlande pour me conconcter un écran qui me rapelle les Noël au coin du feu ! 

Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël à tous pour ce merveilleux sous-forum.


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Décembre 2005)

burff@no-log.org a dit:
			
		

> voilà, j'ai utilisé la guirlande pour me conconcter un écran qui me rapelle les Noël au coin du feu !
> 
> Joyeux Noël à tous


 
Très bien ^^ c'est quoi ton soft qui crait la neige et surtout qu'elle reste sur les fenètre... Je l'avais il y a longtemps mais je n'ai retrouvé depuis que snö... mais lui ne fais pas ça il me semble pas...

Joyeux noel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Invité : Mikoo.


----------



## burff@no-log.org (25 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ^^ c'est quoi ton soft qui crait la neige et surtout qu'elle reste sur les fenètre... Je l'avais il y a longtemps mais je n'ai retrouvé depuis que snö... mais lui ne fais pas ça il me semble pas...
> 
> Joyeux noel



snow for Mac OS X, tout simplement.


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Décembre 2005)

Ha bon ? Il y a la fonction pour voir l'accumulation de la neige sur les fenètres ? j'ai pas vu ça... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Déçu par le widget calendrier de l'avant. Je pensais qu'il y aurait une super animation finale une fois toutes les cases cochées, mais rien... De plus, il se réinitialisait à chaque redémarrage (2 fois ce mois).


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2005)

Tu redémarres bien souvent  !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/view/1872191/



Merci beaucoup ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Mais ta barre des menus est revenue !!!   




			
				lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup !



De rien, les forums sont là pour ça


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (26 Décembre 2005)

Je vous embête encore...

Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers un mirroir pour récupérer le thème Bee3 ? Le site officiel propose un lien mort. 

Autre petite question, je tourne toujours sous Panther. Et le seul décalage apparent entre Tiger et Panther sont les flèches du Finder (en haut à gauche). Peut-on arranger ça avec ThemePark par exemple ? Est-ce difficile ?

Merci encore. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Mais ta barre des menus est revenue !!!



Incroyable .


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2005)

Sobre mais en même temps super sympa, et très classe  Bravo Olivier  



			
				lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers un mirroir pour récupérer le thème Bee3 ? Le site officiel propose un lien mort.



Je te propose de me contacter sur iChat dans la soirée et je t'envoie ca


----------



## ultra' (26 Décembre 2005)

*Theme* - iMagine par Ultraman
*wall* - Pi, par Seph
*Adium* - icônes de statut Adium par Ultraman, icône de dock également
*icns* - icones diverses
*Yahoo widgets* - itunes controller, itunes display, sputnik


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

Hmmm ... I like it !


----------



## chokobelle (27 Décembre 2005)

nanananananaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Décembre 2005)

Euh petits liens pour les deux derniers wall ??? 

Ils sont supers !!! 

NANANANAANANANAN


----------



## chokobelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Euh petits liens pour les deux derniers wall ???
> 
> Ils sont supers !!!
> 
> NANANANAANANANAN



Pour les Happy tree friends: 
c'est par là ^^


----------



## morden (27 Décembre 2005)

hahaaa happy tree friend c'est enorme !!!  et en plus bon gout musicaux !! en ce moment je m'ecoute le dernier album de bran van 3000 (discosis) et c'est terrible !! 

cadeau pour te féliciter :






  

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## chokobelle (27 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> cadeau pour te féliciter :



Slurp, miam, merci :bebe:


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Décembre 2005)

Merciiii :d


----------



## ultra' (27 Décembre 2005)

Merci, le wallpaper est dispo ici : http://www.seph.ws


----------



## bioscoop (28 Décembre 2005)

*Theme* - Truth by Susumu
*wall* - by me, based on squidfingers' patterns
*icons* - Minite by VanillaSoap, white mod by me


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Décembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - Truth by Susumu
> *wall* - by me, based on squidfingers' patterns
> *icons* - Minite by VanillaSoap, white mod by me



Bravo !
Grandiose


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Décembre 2005)

edit  :double post désolé


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Superbe !! :love:


----------



## MacMadam (29 Décembre 2005)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - Truth by Susumu
> *wall* - by me, based on squidfingers' patterns
> *icons* - Minite by VanillaSoap, white mod by me



(Très énervant à regarder en ce qui me concerne, mais) très beau


----------



## bioscoop (29 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam, La mouette, Mille Sabords: merci bcp!


----------



## Virpeen (30 Décembre 2005)

Voici le mien du moment... Made by me (enfin, c'est le fond d'écran qui est important... le reste est inintéressant)

http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image15nq.png


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Décembre 2005)

Voici mon nouveau Desktop, 
La photo est de jpmiss.Merci à lui de me l'avoir envoyée  

image

_Merci d'utiliser des petites images clicables pour l'exposition des desktops_


----------



## lithium (31 Décembre 2005)

Mon actuel, simple, très simple et épuré. 





Wall: Apple DNA by Tinkupuri
MenuShade
icons: Zen by Timm vom Endt


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon nouveau Desktop,
> La photo est de jpmiss.Merci à lui de me l'avoir envoyée
> 
> image
> ...


Caramba ... superbe photo et par conséquent superbe ecran ... Jpmiss tu as réalisé un chef d'oeuvre


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2005)

Et voici mon petit dernier dont je suis assez content...:love:


----------



## .Steff (31 Décembre 2005)

ha ouais il il tres tres beau c'est vrai!! chapeau!! du grand art!


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Et voici mon petit dernier dont je suis assez content...:love:



Je peux l'avoir où?
:love:

Surtout le tiroir en bas qui permet de voir si ses contact sont connecté , je trouve ça classe et discret :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Décembre 2005)

Un peu d'humour...

Voici mon desk macdows :


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je peux l'avoir où?
> :love:
> 
> Surtout le tiroir en bas qui permet de voir si ses contact sont connecté , je trouve ça classe et discret :love:



Si par tiroir tu veux dire la liste de contact adium, je suis parti d'un theme disponible sur http://www.adiumxtras.com que j'ai modifié à ma sauce.

Je suis parti de ce theme là : Ghost

Mais entre le theme de départ et celui d'arrivé il y a un monde....
En bidouillant dans les preferences d'adium tu dois pouvoir y arriver.

en faisant une recherche dans ma bibliotheque, je pense avoir trouvé le fichier modifié de ghost. tu peux toujours essayer en téléchargeant ces 2 fichiers, je ne sais pas lequel est le bon.

Contact list adium


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Caramba ... superbe photo et par conséquent superbe ecran ... Jpmiss tu as réalisé un chef d'oeuvre


Merde si j'avais su je l'aurai fait payer.

  ;p


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merde si j'avais su je l'aurai fait payer.
> 
> ;p



Trop tard    

Jeff (découvreur de talents)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>





Quel joli fond d'écran !  :love: :love: :love:
C'est qui ?


----------



## Darfox (2 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?


Elisha Cuthbert (mon ex-femme  )


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Elisha Cuthbert (mon *ex*-femme  )




C'est ballot !


----------



## goonie (2 Janvier 2006)

Il y avait longtemps, :rose: 
Alors voici celui fait pour mon fils  :




Et Bonne année à vous tous


----------



## Darfox (2 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est ballot !


Barf c'est moi qui suis allé voir ailleur

Bon oila le mien (désolé pour la prez, c'est plus traditionnel mais j'ai pas encore tous les outils en mains)


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Janvier 2006)

Voila mon mien du moment





CONVERSE POOOOWWAAA


----------



## AuGie (4 Janvier 2006)

Le bureau de mon iMac G5, je ne customise plus mais je vous le présente quand même  :






Version Clean
Version Application


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le bureau de mon iMac G5, je ne customise plus mais je vous le présente quand même  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapeau mais le deuxieme lien marche po..
Mais sinon c'est tres beau


----------



## AuGie (4 Janvier 2006)

Corrigé, sorry 

Merci


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

très joli AuGie  et sympa le wall :love:


----------



## ultra' (5 Janvier 2006)

*Theme* - RulerMilk green mod par Bioscoop
*wall* - Kylie minogue
*Adium* - icônes de statut Adium par Iiro, icône de dock par Sam Gwilym
*icns* - icones diverses
*Yahoo widgets* - itunes display
*Synergy* - Green glass par Ultraman


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

:love: joli(e)


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Elle est pas moche a l'envers hein..
En tout cas c'est tres beau l'ensemble!
(surtout vers le milieu...)


----------



## two (5 Janvier 2006)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

>



Ou as tu trouvé l'icone de la terre avec le tiroir? J'adore


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Janvier 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Ou as tu trouvé l'icone de la terre avec le tiroir? J'adore



Par ici: World of Aqua 5.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Sublime desk ultra et la fille est jolie .


----------



## Zyrol (5 Janvier 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Par ici: World of Aqua 5.




merci pour le coup de main ! je ne sais pas si j'aurais retrouver l'endroit ou je l'avais pris !!


----------



## ultra' (6 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup *Maiwen, .Steff et Cor*


----------



## lithium (6 Janvier 2006)

Un desk sur demande, pour titmadame 





Thème: iMagine by ultraman.
Wall: Go ask Alice by Mill1337.
Icones: Mix icons.
Widgets: Sputnik & Yahoo! Mail Checker.


----------



## two (6 Janvier 2006)

Dites-moi les commandes audio dans la barre des menu c'est un module de commande pour itunes?
Est-ce qu'il existe un équivalent pour un autre lecteur mp3 (genre playsound ou autre)?

Et tant qu'a poser des questions y a t'il moyen d'installer une liste d'alias dans la barre des menus?


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Janvier 2006)

Trop beau ton wall lithium... 

Il déchire ce gars sur deviantart !!!


----------



## lithium (8 Janvier 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Trop beau ton wall lithium...
> 
> Il déchire ce gars sur deviantart !!!


Merci 
C'est vrai que les realisations de mill13337 sont vraiment bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi les commandes audio dans la barre des menu c'est un module de commande pour itunes?




Pour les commandes audio dans la barre des menus, il existe M-Beat, Bytecontroller, et Synergy. 



			
				two a dit:
			
		

> Et tant qu'a poser des questions y a t'il moyen d'installer une liste d'alias dans la barre des menus?



Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris... Tu aimerais que certains dossiers ou applications soit directement accessibles via la barre des menus ? si tel est le cas, tu peux utiliser un lanceur comme Piquant menu.


----------



## lithium (8 Janvier 2006)

Yet another one


----------



## two (9 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Pour les commandes audio dans la barre des menus, il existe M-Beat, Bytecontroller, et Synergy.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris... Tu aimerais que certains dossiers ou applications soit directement accessibles via la barre des menus ? si tel est le cas, tu peux utiliser un lanceur comme Piquant menu.



pour les commandes audio : je cherche un lecteur mp3 autre que itunes mais qui qui pourrait etre utilise aves une interface à la M-beat ou autre (bref un lecteur qui n'afficherait ni fenetre ni icone dans le dock, juste un module de commande dans la barre des menus). J'utilise itunes pour diffuser de la musique sur un ampli par l'intermédiaire d'une borne airport et en parallèle une action automator me permet de récupérer le fichier sélectionné et de le lire sous quicktime. Cela me permet d'avoir 2 sortie sons en même temps: sortie ligne( itunes par l'intermédiaire de l'airport) et sortie casque (quicktime par l'intermédiaire de la carte son intégrée.) mais j'aimerais eviter de jongler entre 2 fenêtres.


pour le lanceur, je viens de tester butler et cela semble convenir, merci


----------



## alexfvl (10 Janvier 2006)

_

*Wallpaper* : Autumn
*Theme* : GfxOasis by Ultraman
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : MechNix by Richard Gilbert
*Widgets* : iTunes display & iTunes controller
_


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : Autumn
> *Theme* : GfxOasis by Ultraman
> ...


excellent !!!! 
On plonge "in an other world"!


----------



## leon1983 (10 Janvier 2006)

super très zoli!


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

super alexfvl  y'aurait-il un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Ici.


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ici.


merci


----------



## leon1983 (10 Janvier 2006)

clean





dirty


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit dernier...







Dégagé/Encombré

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait 'il ou trouver des icônes World Of Warcraft ?




http://www.guikit.com/?p=816


----------



## bioscoop (11 Janvier 2006)

*Theme* - STOMP 1.3 by Susumu
*wall* - Tomb Raider Legend
*icons* - Vanilla Cream pour les HD, mix dans le dock


----------



## ultra' (11 Janvier 2006)

CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE

*Theme* - Rulermilk par Bioscoop
*wall* - "Les dessous chics" par Ultraman, pour usage perso uniquement 
*Adium* - vector duck
*icns* - icones diverses
*Yahoo widgets* - Sputnik, itunes display


----------



## AuGie (12 Janvier 2006)

Bravo à vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Tu aurais du attendre avant de faire ton shot .


----------



## .Steff (14 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à vous deux


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ultraman.


----------



## .Steff (14 Janvier 2006)

J'ai déja commenté pas mal de Desktop mais jamais de post.
y'a un début a tout. 
Alors voila mon desktop du moement.
Dégagé
Avec App's.
Voila en esperant que cela vous plaise.Et s'il vous plait soyez indulgent, c'est le premier 

*Wallpaper :*http://www.deviantart.com/view/27375446/
*Icones :*d'un peu partout.
Pas de themes particulier si ce n'est celui d'os X.


----------



## ultra' (15 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ultraman.



Surtout que je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt des points de réputation, à part que j'ai quelques fois des messages en tableau de bord me félicitant, ce qui fait très plaisir d'ailleurs, mais c'est aussi bien de le faire via mp ou directement dans le post.

En l'occurence, je n'en ai pas reçu cette fois, tu vois ça où ?

Augie=>merci pour le commentaire envers Bioscoop et moi


----------



## Cosmo (15 Janvier 2006)

Dégagé: http://s48.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2CRM5ZMMTRU3G194LOTKI32PNA

Occupé:  http://s48.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2FBR6B3LD1C6P1J8VY4W4DJVKQ


----------



## .Steff (15 Janvier 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt des points de réputation, à part que j'ai quelques fois des messages en tableau de bord me félicitant, ce qui fait très plaisir d'ailleurs, mais c'est aussi bien de le faire via mp ou directement dans le post.
> 
> En l'occurence, je n'en ai pas reçu cette fois, tu vois ça où ?
> 
> Augie=>merci pour le commentaire envers Bioscoop et moi


C'est les petite boule verte en dessous de ton pseudo la sur la gauche..Plus t'en a ben plus t'en a...Je sais pas trop bien non plus a quoi ca sert mais je suppose que c'est la tradition, et quand tu passe ta souris dessus ben ca affiche des messages qui évolue selon le nombre que tu en as.
Sinon c'est expliqué dans le F.A.Q


----------



## babouba (15 Janvier 2006)

Steff tu utilise tes 4 navigateur?


----------



## .Steff (15 Janvier 2006)

Il le faut pour la compatibilité du developpement Web.IE j'y suis contraint et forcé...
Mais Opéra Firefox et Safari soint trois tres bon naviquateur et les soucis de compatibilité entre ces trois sont minimum mais pour ce qui est de IE.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Alors voila mon desktop du moement.
> Dégagé
> Avec App's.
> Voila en esperant que cela vous plaise.Et s'il vous plait soyez indulgent, c'est le premier
> ...




Merci d'utiliser mon mod


----------



## lithium (15 Janvier 2006)

Wall: Yellow lithium by me
Thème: Bee3 by Gerrit
icons: Mix


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Wall: Yellow lithium by me
> Thème: Bee3 by Gerrit
> icons: Mix


très joli ce contraste des couleurs :love:


----------



## wimbo (16 Janvier 2006)

Ca fait longtemps, que je traine sur ce topic parfaitement inutile donc rigoureusement indispensable.

Et voila je post mon premier desktop.

Clean


Wall : moi meme (c'est vraiment pas dur ;-))
Icones : euu un peu partout


Bonne journée za vous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Haha original .


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps, que je traine sur ce topic parfaitement inutile donc rigoureusement indispensable.


là tu viens de te faire des amis parmi tous les posteurs de ce fil


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2006)

Maiwen , tu pourrai me dire où tu as trouvée le phootek's lapinou stp ? Merci


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen , tu pourrai me dire où tu as trouvée le phootek's lapinou stp ? Merci


par ici


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par ici




Merci


----------



## argothian22 (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là tu viens de te faire des amis parmi tous les posteurs de ce fil




Hi ... dis moi comment tu as fais pour rendre tes fenêtres transparente


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2006)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Hi ... dis moi comment tu as fais pour rendre tes fenêtres transparente





C'est une fenêtre de terminal, donc dans les réglages de la fenêtre il suffit de régler l'opacité à 0%.


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est une fenêtre de terminal, donc dans les réglages de la fenêtre il suffit de régler l'opacité à 0%.


ouala 

on peut même mettre une image en fond si on veux


----------



## leon1983 (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2006)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Hi ... dis moi comment tu as fais pour rendre tes fenêtres transparente




C'est possible également avec les fenêtres d'autres applications grâce a set & value


----------



## MamaCass (17 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

Two cherchait recemment un lanceur d'applications via la barre de menus
J'utilise TigerLaunch, et c'est tres pratique, mon doc est vide et ca fait du bien !!

http://ranchero.com/tigerlaunch/

Voila
MamaCass


----------



## alexfvl (18 Janvier 2006)

// Unclean //

_

*Wallpaper* : Marble X by Pridef
*Theme* : Niqu G-Metal
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : gfxoasis by Ultraman
*Widgets* : Sputnik, iTunes display & iTunes controller
_


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

j'aime beaucoup les couleurs, alex, mais c'est pas un peu agressif pour les yeux au bout d'un moment ?


----------



## .Steff (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup les couleurs, alex, mais c'est pas un peu agressif pour les yeux au bout d'un moment ?


 moi ca me fait loucher!!
Mais c'est quand meme tres beau


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi ca me fait loucher!!



Tu es sur que tu ne louches pas naturellement ?


----------



## .Steff (18 Janvier 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que tu ne louches pas naturellement ?


Heuuu ben non il ne me semble pas...enfin on me l'a jamais dit!!!Mais mon ophtalmo...
Il louche peut etre aussi :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (18 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Tu la trouvé ou l'icone mail????



Félicitations!!! 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à woa......:mouais:
satanée boules vertes...


----------



## gregetcoco (18 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



trés joli j'aimerai beaucoup l'ivone du g5 noir et la petite carte avant la corbeille merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> trés joli j'aimerai beaucoup l'ivone du g5 noir et la petite carte avant la corbeille merci d'avance



The mac creative sur Afterglow design


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Tu la trouvé ou l'icone mail????



la voici


----------



## arno1x (19 Janvier 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - Sup en cours
> *wall* - Levis, par Ultraman
> *Adium* - icônes de statut Adium par Ultraman
> *icns* - icones diverses



Salut Ultraman & bonne année, mais dis moi où en es tu de ce superbe thème? tu aurais abandonné la production? je l'attends tjrs avec impatience!  j'ai tjrs ton thème iMagine noir mais le bleu... y me tente.

@+

Arno


----------



## lithium (19 Janvier 2006)

Pour aujourd'hui chez moi ce sera, 




Wall: iPod blue by me.
Thème: Ruler AGV2 by Gerrit.
Icones: Mix.


----------



## ultra' (19 Janvier 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ultraman & bonne année, mais dis moi où en es tu de ce superbe thème? tu aurais abandonné la production? je l'attends tjrs avec impatience!  j'ai tjrs ton thème iMagine noir mais le bleu... y me tente.
> 
> @+
> 
> Arno



Salut Arno, bonne année à toi aussi 

non c'est simplement que le logiciel qui sert à créer les thèmes est mis à jour depuis un petit moment maintenant, et de nombreux themeurs (dont moi) préfèrent attendre la mise à jour afin d'avoir des thèmes complets et bien finis.
Themepark (c'est le nom du logiciel en question) devrait être dispo d'ici très peu de temps


----------



## Bullwei (19 Janvier 2006)

félicitation est un grandmerci pour ce post il me premettra de donner un look d'enfer amon futur mac et vous avez jouer dans la balance quand à mon investissement 
l'interface mac est vraiment incomparable à celle de windows


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> The mac creative sur Afterglow design




merci beaucoup

a plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




Superbe woa ! 
J'aime beaucoup aussi ton nouvel avatar.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe woa !
> J'aime beaucoup aussi ton nouvel avatar.



Merci Marco :love: 
Le wall est ici, l'avatar est du Suédois Rasmus Andersson, son site est off-line mais je peux te l'envoyer par iChat.
A tout de suite


----------



## Xman (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous et toutes  

Celà faisait un moment que je n'étais pas venu sur ce fil (à part quelques remarques de ça et de là)

En fait, je trouve que depuis Tiger, les thèmes sont plus plats, moins fun ou souvent "macosneusien",
Cela n'enlève en rien du charme de vos compositions et de vos créations   et vos desks méritent leur place bien au delà des nouveaux thèmes proposés.

Bref, il est facile de critiquer quand on est incapable de creer un thème...soit même, soit !
Mais bon je trouve que ShapeShifter aujourd'hui ne m'apporte plus grand chose... 

ou, je suis trop vieux


----------



## AuGie (21 Janvier 2006)

Ben tu n'es pas le seul, depuis mon iMac G5, je ne customise plus, j'ai fait un desktop, mais là, je me suis fait un system tout frais sans application ehancer, silk, shapeshifter et etc...
La custo est terminé pour un moment chez moi. Je préfere passer plus de temps à travailler sur la V2 de guiKit


----------



## ultra' (21 Janvier 2006)

Pas prêt de se terminer la custo pour moi, j'ai tellement de projets et d'idées 






*Theme* - _*iMagine*_ by Ultraman, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*CarlCox.com*_ par Bioscoop et Ultraman*
*Adium* - icônes de dock et icônes de statut par Ultraman, dispos ici
*icns* - icônes de dossier par Acronym, dispos ici
*Dashboard* - _*Artwork*_, mod par Bioscoop
*Font* - _*Century Gothic*_
*Preview* - _*iBorder*_ par Ultraman

_*le wallpaper sera bientôt releasé, nous attendons la permission, MERCI DE NE PAS LE RIPPER_


----------



## arno1x (21 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,
mon nouveau desk du moment. Je viens juste de changer de thème en attendant le dernier d'Ultraman.
Thème : dotPro
Wal : bricolé par moi, j'ai utilisé 2 fond différents pour en faire 1
icones : diverses


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




je cherche la police que tu utilises dans ton thème merci d'avance


----------



## arno1x (22 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je cherche la police que tu utilises dans ton thème merci d'avance


Salut, la police utilisée est HandelGothic. Voici un petit lien parmi d'autres, pour te donner une idée.

Salut

Arno

http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/bitstream/handel-gothic/handel-gothic/win-ttf/141736/


----------



## arno1x (22 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je cherche la police que tu utilises dans ton thème merci d'avance


Et un autre, pour la route  

Arno

http://www.fonts.com/findfonts/mondosearchresults.htm?st=12&kid=Handel gothic


----------



## Darfox (22 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Kawaî

Dis, tu l'as trouvé où l'icone de skype? (celui avec le S)


----------



## titofkill (22 Janvier 2006)

savez vous ou je peux trouver cet icone ? ou la collection a laquelle il appartient ? 






Edit : Trouvé... http://www.rayformdesign.com/downloads/pure


----------



## bioscoop (22 Janvier 2006)

*Thème:* RulerMilk Green
*Wall:* Milkyway by me


----------



## gregetcoco (23 Janvier 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut, la police utilisée est HandelGothic. Voici un petit lien parmi d'autres, pour te donner une idée.
> 
> Salut
> 
> ...




merci beaucoup pour le tuyau

A plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Kawaî
> 
> Dis, tu l'as trouvé où l'icone de skype? (celui avec le S)




Impossible de retrouver la provenance du set... contact moi sur iChat le soir


----------



## AuGie (23 Janvier 2006)

C'est un set de esXXI, mais il n'est plus sur son site, le voila :


----------



## nogdra (23 Janvier 2006)

woa tu peux nous mettre le lien de ton wall stp, il est vraiment beau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> C'est un set de esXXI, mais il n'est plus sur son site, le voila :



ce n'est pas la même cher co-modo :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)

nogdra a dit:
			
		

> woa tu peux nous mettre le lien de ton wall stp, il est vraiment beau...




Ici 

Si tu n'as pas photoshop pour séparer l'image en 2, envoie moi ton eMail par MP


----------



## Caddie Rider (24 Janvier 2006)

Celui de mon iMac G4 actuellement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Just Inspired



.


----------



## leon1983 (25 Janvier 2006)

mon fond actuel...je pense que je vais le garder un moment


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

Je me demande si je ne finirais pas par me déconcentrer ...


----------



## TheraBylerm (25 Janvier 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> mon fond actuel...je pense que je vais le garder un moment



Mmmmh, ... ...mais il finirait par me donner le vertige...


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

une petite question idiote : pourquoi n'existe t-il pas des themes qui skin l'ensemble du systeme et des applis, je trouve certains thèmes vraiment trés classes lorsque je regarde mon bureau mais si j'ouvre une appli et que tout fout le camp c'est ridicule et donc sans interet ?
 A quand une solution, a moins qu'il en existe une


----------



## burff@no-log.org (26 Janvier 2006)

voici un à moi, pas trop compliqué, il est très simple.


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

a plus


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> a plus



ENORME ! Bravo !   ...

Dis moi, ou puis je trouver le set d'icônes et le wall ?


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> a plus


Tin trop bien !!! Ca c'est du bon wall pour bosser


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> une petite question idiote : pourquoi n'existe t-il pas des themes qui skin l'ensemble du systeme et des applis, je trouve certains thèmes vraiment trés classes lorsque je regarde mon bureau mais si j'ouvre une appli et que tout fout le camp c'est ridicule et donc sans interet ?
> A quand une solution, a moins qu'il en existe une



Tous les thèmes de ShapeShifter font cela ...


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tous les thèmes de ShapeShifter font cela ...


 a quand une vrai solution gratuite....


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> une petite question idiote : pourquoi n'existe t-il pas des themes qui skin l'ensemble du systeme et des applis, je trouve certains thèmes vraiment trés classes lorsque je regarde mon bureau mais si j'ouvre une appli et que tout fout le camp c'est ridicule et donc sans interet ?
> A quand une solution, a moins qu'il en existe une




Regarde si elles ne sont pas dans la liste d'exclusion.


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tous les thèmes de ShapeShifter font cela ...




pas chez moi, par exemple j'ouvre word et c'est la version aqua qui revient sur l'écran (pomme bleu bar grise) pareil pour quick time ou plein d'autres applis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> a quand une vrai solution gratuite....



Il me semble qu'UNO est la seule solution gratuite.


----------



## arno1x (26 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
de mon coté ShapeShifter fonctionne bien et toutes mes applis arborent le thème choisi, peut être que dans le champ exclude list vous avez des applis, ce qui fait qu'elles ne changent pas d'apparence?

Arno


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> ENORME ! Bravo !   ...
> 
> Dis moi, ou puis je trouver le set d'icônes et le wall ?




pour le wall c'est ici : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20804021/

et pour les icones j'ai pioché dans dans plein de sets différents sur les principaux sites d'icones Mac

A plus et merci pour le compliment


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Regarde si elles ne sont pas dans la liste d'exclusion.




je n'ai rien dans la liste d'exclusion, je fais quoi ?


----------



## ultra' (26 Janvier 2006)

Nue-Habillée


*Theme* - _*Jonaqua*_ par Jon@z, pas releasé 
*wallpaper* - _*Charlize Theron*_
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*iBubbles*_ par Iiro
*icns* - Disques durs par Susumu
*Dashboard* - _*Artwork*_, mod par Bioscoop
*Font* - _*Handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*Pas de nom pour le moment*_ par Bioscoop


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Nue-Habillée
> 
> 
> *Theme* - _*Jonaqua*_ par Jon@z, pas releasé
> ...


Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


J'avia sencore jamais eu ca..et c'est sur toi que ca tombe...Désolé...mais j'oublie pas
Enfin super Desktop


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Janvier 2006)

desinstal et reinstal tout marche c'est cool


----------



## arno1x (26 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> desinstal et reinstal tout marche c'est cool


super qu'enfin tu puisses profiter pleinement de shape, customise bien et montre nous ça.

@+  Arno


----------



## TheraBylerm (27 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> pour le wall c'est ici : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20804021/
> 
> et pour les icones j'ai pioché dans dans plein de sets différents sur les principaux sites d'icones Mac
> 
> A plus et merci pour le compliment



Merci, merci... ! :up


----------



## alexfvl (27 Janvier 2006)

// Clean // // Unclean //

_

*Wallpaper* : Beauty Shop by Tomoko26
*Theme* : GfXOasis
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : RulerAvg by Gerrit
*Widgets* : Tunes controller
_


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> // Clean // // Unclean //
> 
> _
> 
> ...


pinaise c'est bien ca  ..


----------



## supatofa (27 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> a plus




excellent !!! l'univers coloré est très bien egalement, mais les plantes  

je me lance à mon tour


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Janvier 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> super qu'enfin tu puisses profiter pleinement de shape, customise bien et montre nous ça.
> 
> @+ Arno


 
pas de problème avec plaisir a plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Joli Dock comme d'habitude !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2006)

Merci Corentin


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2006)

Hop, ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas posté de bureau ici !


----------



## Imaginus (30 Janvier 2006)

Aller hop mon bureau du moment:


----------



## Imaginus (30 Janvier 2006)

Et celui de mon Powerbook...


----------



## gregetcoco (30 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci Corentin



superbe rien à dire comme toujours


----------



## leon1983 (31 Janvier 2006)

Voilà mon bureau fraîchement pondu de ce matin, c'est marrant mais je n'arrive pas à garder un fond plus de trois jours de suite, je me lasse vite. Enfin celui là est particulièrement charmant...


----------



## maiwen (31 Janvier 2006)

mon nouveau que j'ai fait cette aprèm


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2006)

Pour tester Image-Dream(hébergement), le filtre Eye Candy ripple et pour embêter Dark p), une nouvelle version de mon précédent bureau.


----------



## chokobelle (2 Février 2006)

Monsieurs Bonhomme powa


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Monsieurs Bonhomme powa





Ouarf !!! 
Il est tout mimi !


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Février 2006)




----------



## Paradise (2 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon nouveau que j'ai fait cette aprèm



vraiment simpa ton wall et ton set d icone.. Bravo je sui fan


----------



## maiwen (2 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> vraiment simpa ton wall et ton set d icone.. Bravo je sui fan


merci  le wall est de moi  les icônes euh ... pas de moi :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2006)




----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




Superbe, Fabien !    :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Février 2006)

encore un


----------



## leon1983 (3 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




joli


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mal, mais heu... c'est moi, ou c'est assez phallique  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, mais heu... c'est moi, ou c'est assez phallique



euh, je ne saisis pas le rapport entre une pyramide de verre et d'acier et un membre viril, desolé


----------



## supatofa (3 Février 2006)

c'est vrai


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai




Que c'est phallique ?
Le phallus étant symbole de pouvoir, peut-être, mais la forme n'est pas assez oblongue et la référence au niveau pyramide, est plutôt à une élévation spirituelle.


----------



## supatofa (3 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est phallique ?
> Le phallus étant symbole de pouvoir, peut-être, mais la forme n'est pas assez oblongue et la référence au niveau pyramide, est plutôt à une élévation spirituelle.




nan par rapport à ce que disais woa


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> nan par rapport à ce que disais woa




Si tu ne cites pas ou si tu n'es pas plus précis, on est obligé de poser la question. 
En l'occurence, je ne trouve pas non plus que ça soit spécialement phallique.


----------



## supatofa (3 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne cites pas ou si tu n'es pas plus précis, on est obligé de poser la question.
> En l'occurence, je ne trouve pas non plus que ça soit spécialement phallique.




oui il peut y avoir un problème pour comprendre, mais comme la réponse était à la suite...ma foi

mais il faut mieux citer, vu comment les discussions se croisent des fois


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Février 2006)

Bon, je suis cette discussion depuis quelques temps, mais comme je suis timide, je n'ai jamais rien posté... J'ai décidé de me lancer, en vous avouant que c'est pas mon truc, le custom mac. Mais j'ai essayé !





dégagé - encombré​
Et à ce propos, savez vous ou trouver des thèmes et autre plugin pour Sofa, l'utilitaire iTunes ?


----------



## ultra' (3 Février 2006)

*Theme* - _*Rulermilk*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*delta_goodrem*_, dispo dans le Pack de wallpapers sur Frenchstudio
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*Ruler*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*icns* - Disques durs et iPod par David Lanham, dispo ici
*Dashboard* - _*Artwork*_, mod par Bioscoop
*Font* - _*Calibri*_
*Preview* - _*Eventail*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (3 Février 2006)

Ton Wall, le thème est tout est vraiment très beau
Mais un seul truc...
J'ai du mal à me mettre dans l'esprit que je devrais payer pour avoir ce Wall :mouais:  
Sinon très beau!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis cette discussion depuis quelques temps, mais comme je suis timide, je n'ai jamais rien posté... J'ai décidé de me lancer, en vous avouant que c'est pas mon truc, le custom mac. Mais j'ai essayé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, je suis dans ta capture d'écran 

encore dock tout chargé  j'aime pas le wall, même s'il me fait un peu mal aux yeux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Joli Ultraman même si cela manque d'originialité.
Pour Bouc tu peux toujours ripper le wall !


----------



## ultra' (3 Février 2006)

Non, j'avoue, ce n'est pas original, mais c'est mon style, dur d'être original après avoir posté autant de desks, mais je trouve toujours autant de plaisir à avoir une belle femme sur mon bureau, avec en + ma couleur préférée.

bouc_en_kilt=>je release plus ce genre de wallpapers sur mon site car mon site a changé d'orientation pour des raisons personnelles. 
Je continue à inclure ce genre de wallpapers dans un pack payant pour payer l'hébergement.
C'est un choix, je préfère ça à un bouton de don paypal ou de la pub qui va venir polluer le site.
Mais il y a toujours d'autres moyens de gagner ce pack, pas sur macgé pour le moment, mais peut être que ce sera possible dans de futurs concours...qui sait 

C0rentin=>s'il est capable de ripper ce wall, il est capable de le récréer, ce qui serait plus intelligent, j'aime pas le terme "ripper".


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh, je suis dans ta capture d'écran
> 
> encore dock tout chargé  j'aime pas le wall, même s'il me fait un peu mal aux yeux



Vi, tu es dessus, mon petit papillon...  
Et c'est vrai que le doc est très chargé... mais c'est rien comparé à ce qu'il était, ainsi que le bureau, avant un rangement rapide...  

Merci !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> bouc_en_kilt=>je release plus ce genre de wallpapers sur mon site car mon site a changé d'orientation pour des raisons personnelles.
> Je continue à inclure ce genre de wallpapers dans un pack payant pour payer l'hébergement.
> C'est un choix, je préfère ça à un bouton de don paypal ou de la pub qui va venir polluer le site.
> Mais il y a toujours d'autres moyens de gagner ce pack, pas sur macgé pour le moment, mais peut être que ce sera possible dans de futurs concours...qui sait



Arghhh je désteste la pub sur les sites, je te comprends parfaitement.  
Je comprends alors tout à fait ton choix


----------



## titofkill (5 Février 2006)

Mon premier desk sous mac


----------



## arno1x (5 Février 2006)

titofkill a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier desk sous mac


Salut tito,

dis moi stp, comment fais tu pour avoir dans la colonne de gauche de safari ces petites fenêtres des pages visitées??

merci de ta réponse

Arno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut tito,
> 
> dis moi stp, comment fais tu pour avoir dans la colonne de gauche de safari ces petites fenêtres des pages visitées??
> 
> ...



Il utilise l'indispensable stand


----------



## arno1x (5 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Il utilise l'indispensable stand


Salut woa,

merci pour le lien, j'aime bien, du coup je l'ai installé, essayé et adopté.

remerci & @+

Arno


----------



## titofkill (5 Février 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut woa,
> 
> merci pour le lien, j'aime bien, du coup je l'ai installé, essayé et adopté.
> 
> ...



Tout est dit 
c'est vria que cettte appli est excellente, rien à redire


----------



## clem255 (5 Février 2006)

salut a tous! j'ai regardé beaucoup de vos wallpapers et j'aurai voulu savoir coment vous faisiez pour afficher les infos du DD par exemple l'espace restant etc...


merci @++


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

tu modifie les options de présentations. clique droit sur le bureau par exemple.


----------



## clem255 (5 Février 2006)

Oki j'ai trouvé merci beaucoup!


----------



## arno1x (6 Février 2006)

salut,

mon nouveau bureau.

thème : iMagine de Ultraman. (j'attends avec impatiente son nouveau thème).
icones : G5 2.0 & G5 Brushed
fond : vista metal blue

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/3090/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## arno1x (6 Février 2006)

salut,

comment je peux effacer 
mon msg dessus n° 5294, il est pas bon, merci de  vos réponses.

Arno


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




*Tu l'as eu où ton wallpaper ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> *Tu l'as eu où ton wallpaper ?*



http://www.deviantart.com/view/15125825/



			
				arno1x a dit:
			
		

> comment je peux effacer mon msg dessus n° 5294, il est pas bon, merci de  vos réponses.


c'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Merci pour le lien


----------



## saturnin (8 Février 2006)

Salut tout le monde.
J'adore vos thèmes et tout ça et j'ai shapeshfiter (depuis peu).
J'aimerais vraiment essayer les votre mais j'ai très peur de perdre le mien. Y a t'il une solution (peut etre avec shapeshifter) pour enregistrer mon thème actuel avec els icones, fonds d'écran et tout ça pour pouvoir le retrouver apres en avoir essayé d'autres?


----------



## maximeG (8 Février 2006)

Comment afficher la corbeille sur le destop??


----------



## arno1x (8 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/view/15125825/
> 
> 
> c'est fait



salut

Merci pour pour l'avoir suprimé  

Arno


----------



## leon1983 (8 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> J'adore vos thèmes et tout ça et j'ai shapeshfiter (depuis peu).
> J'aimerais vraiment essayer les votre mais j'ai très peur de perdre le mien. Y a t'il une solution (peut etre avec shapeshifter) pour enregistrer mon thème actuel avec els icones, fonds d'écran et tout ça pour pouvoir le retrouver apres en avoir essayé d'autres?



tu parles de remettre ton thème d'origine? A ce moment là c'est très simple puisque shapeshifter te propose de restaurer le thème aqua d'origine dans ses préférences, tu n'as qu'a le choisir. Pour les icônes il suffit de selectionner l'élément à restaurer, taper pomme+i et selectionner l'aperçu de l'icône en haut à gauche et de taper pomme+x et voilà ton icône retrouve son aspect d'origine. Pour ce qui est du fond, pas de problème, shapeshifter ne t'empêche pas de garder ton fond d'écran, tu peux aussi en changer à loisir.


----------



## .Steff (8 Février 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> Comment afficher la corbeille sur le destop??


tu as tout plein de soft ou de freeware qui font ca....
Tout cela est tres bien dit par Augie dans son tuto sur la customisation !!!Justement au rayon customisation de ce forum


----------



## saturnin (9 Février 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de remettre ton thème d'origine? A ce moment là c'est très simple puisque shapeshifter te propose de restaurer le thème aqua d'origine dans ses préférences, tu n'as qu'a le choisir. Pour les icônes il suffit de selectionner l'élément à restaurer, taper pomme+i et selectionner l'aperçu de l'icône en haut à gauche et de taper pomme+x et voilà ton icône retrouve son aspect d'origine. Pour ce qui est du fond, pas de problème, shapeshifter ne t'empêche pas de garder ton fond d'écran, tu peux aussi en changer à loisir.



Non en fait je parle du thème que je me suis fait avec le temps en changeant les icones que je trouvais sur différents pack d'icone par exemple.


----------



## AuGie (9 Février 2006)

C'est différent, le theme et les icones sont des éléments différents de l'interface, je te conseil de lire le tuto plus haut : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## Matthias33 (10 Février 2006)

Voici à quoi ressemble mon bureau en ce moment :


----------



## MacMadam (10 Février 2006)

Matthias33 a dit:
			
		

> Voici à quoi ressemble mon bureau en ce moment :



Crénom vin dju ! Ca sent l'iode et les vacances, ça ! 
En tous cas, ton avatar et ton desktop font bon ménage


----------



## .Steff (10 Février 2006)

pis y'a dla bonne musqiue qui va avec en plus
Bravo matthias33


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Joli desk Matthias !


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2006)

Pffff .... c'est malin, ça !
Hokusai, du surf ....
Et moi qui ne part pas au soleil avant des mois ! :rateau:

Je veuuuuuuxxxx du soleil qui fait bien chaud tout partout !
Pour tout dire, cette vague me rappelle des endroits que j'ai vus et que je re-verrais bien, nom d'un petit bonhomme !


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2006)

Tout frais fait.


----------



## goonie (12 Février 2006)

Ma contribution du Week-end :



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2006)

Sympa ton blog goonie


----------



## .Steff (12 Février 2006)

ton bureau aussi est tres sympa.Beau d'ailleurs.


----------



## goonie (12 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup WOA et .Steff


----------



## ultra' (12 Février 2006)

Sympa effectivement, sauf itunes 

Penses à mettre itunes dans ton "exclude list" dans shapeshifter


----------



## alexfvl (12 Février 2006)

// Clean //
_

*Wallpaper* : Valentine by akkasone
*Theme* : RulerMilk Purple by Bioscoop
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : Heart by Ultraman
*Widgets* : iTunes Display, Sputnik
_


----------



## Paradise (13 Février 2006)

Bravo Alex...   superbe wall release?  ...


----------



## alexfvl (13 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Alex...   superbe wall release?  ...




Merci !! Voila pour le lien @DtA


----------



## ultra' (13 Février 2006)

*Theme* - _*Rulermilk*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Ultrakitsch*_par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*Stars*_ par Peter Simonsson, dispo ici
*icns* - ChupaChups, itunes et parapluie par Susumu, NFR
*Dashboard* - _*Artwork*_, mod par Bioscoop
*Font* - _*handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*FrenchSnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici


----------



## supatofa (13 Février 2006)

sympa les couleurs et le fond d'écran


----------



## goonie (13 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Sympa effectivement, sauf itunes
> 
> Penses à mettre itunes dans ton "exclude list" dans shapeshifter



Merci Ultraman pour l'astuce  
Cela m'embétait mais je n'avais pas pensé à cela :rose: 

Et félicitations pour ton nouveau desk et ton site


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

Beau desk Alex.


----------



## bioscoop (14 Février 2006)

*Thème:* RulerMilk Pink (tweaked)
*Wall:* Babyface par bioscoop
*Icons:* Samui, Agua et autres
*Adium:* iBubble status icons recolorés
*Musique:* Artwork biomod pour dashboard


----------



## supatofa (14 Février 2006)

un ti wall...de 2003 mais que je vais réinstaller sur mon boobook


----------



## EMqA (14 Février 2006)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Thème:* RulerMilk Pink (tweaked)
> *Wall:* Babyface par bioscoop
> *Icons:* Samui, Agua et autres
> *Adium:* iBubble status icons recolorés
> *Musique:* Artwork biomod pour dashboard



Boulot superbe
Ou est ce que je peux trouver l'icone du caisson de basse JBl creatures? elle est sympa.


----------



## ultra' (14 Février 2006)

Releasé il y a à peine heure par Susumu (CHUMS) : http://homepage.mac.com/mcdo_design/icons.htm


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Releasé il y a à peine heure par Susumu (CHUMS) : http://homepage.mac.com/mcdo_design/icons.htm





Superbes !


----------



## EMqA (14 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Releasé il y a à peine heure par Susumu (CHUMS) : http://homepage.mac.com/mcdo_design/icons.htm


Merci


----------



## alexfvl (15 Février 2006)

Clean // UnClean
_

*Wallpaper* : Silver Mod NFR
*Theme* : Stomp 1.3 by Susumu Yoshida
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : Mechnix by Richard Gilbert
*Widgets* : iTunes controller & Itunes Display
*Dashboard* : iTunes Artwork Mod
_


----------



## arno1x (15 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

un nouveau thème.


image


thème : PlasterAGVv12
Icones : Underling v3
fond : in focus


----------



## goonie (15 Février 2006)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Thème:* RulerMilk Pink (tweaked)
> *Wall:* Babyface par bioscoop
> *Icons:* Samui, Agua et autres
> *Adium:* iBubble status icons recolorés
> *Musique:* Artwork biomod pour dashboard



Superbe   (comme d'habitude)

Juste une petite question, le boitier CD ressemble à celui du widget Itunes Artwork que j'ai mais je ne vois pas comment l'afficher en dehors de dashboard


----------



## EMqA (15 Février 2006)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Superbe   (comme d'habitude)
> 
> Juste une petite question, le boitier CD ressemble à celui du widget Itunes Artwork que j'ai mais je ne vois pas comment l'afficher en dehors de dashboard


Cherche du coté de konfabulator (alias yahoo widgets) et du widget iTunes companion


----------



## alexfvl (15 Février 2006)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Superbe   (comme d'habitude)
> 
> Juste une petite question, le boitier CD ressemble à celui du widget Itunes Artwork que j'ai mais je ne vois pas comment l'afficher en dehors de dashboard




C'est bien iTunes Artwork, comme je l'utilise moi aussi sur mon dernier desk, pour le mettre sur le desktop : http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050422172929402


----------



## Sim le pirate (16 Février 2006)

Chez moi en ce moment:


----------



## goonie (16 Février 2006)

Merci EMqA et alexful pour la réponse


----------



## alexfvl (16 Février 2006)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Merci EMqA et alexful pour la réponse




ya pas de quoi


----------



## ultra' (16 Février 2006)

*Theme* - _*Stomp*_ par Susumu, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Jessica*_, modifié à partir de cette image
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*Stars*_ par Peter Simonsson, dispo ici
*icns* - melting pot
*Font* - _*handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*UltraSnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Quicksilver* - mod constellation


----------



## maiwen (16 Février 2006)

c'est quicksilver le rond sur l'écran ? c'est super joli, tu fais ça comment ? il y'a quelque chose à télécharger ?


----------



## goonie (16 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - _*Stomp*_ par Susumu, dispo ici
> *wallpaper* - _*Jessica*_, modifié à partir de cette image
> *Adium* - icônes de statut _*Stars*_ par Peter Simonsson, dispo ici
> *icns* - melting pot
> ...



Superbe


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - _*Stomp*_ par Susumu, dispo ici
> *wallpaper* - _*Jessica*_, modifié à partir de cette image
> *Adium* - icônes de statut _*Stars*_ par Peter Simonsson, dispo ici
> *icns* - melting pot
> ...



Ouais, pas mal... La roue au milieu.  J'ai bien essayé de télécharger Quicksilver, mais j'arrive pas à ça.


----------



## .Steff (16 Février 2006)

Tres beau *ultraman*  

En ce qui concerne Quicksilver Je n'ai pas trop aimé l'utilisation de logiciel mais c'est vrai que c'est tres beau !! :love:


----------



## ultra' (16 Février 2006)

Merci, c'est un plugin de quicksilver en fait, y a un tuto fait par un frenchie pour avoir la même apparence.

Je vous avoue que ça reste beta et ça arrive que ça crashe, mais c'est zoli :rateau:

http://www.ff00aa.com/fr/space/2006/01/01/170945/


----------



## MacMadam (16 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci, c'est un plugin de quicksilver en fait, y a un tuto fait par un frenchie pour avoir la même apparence. Je vous avoue que ça reste beta et ça arrive que ça crashe, mais c'est zoli :rateau:


J'avais pas reconnu QuickSilver ! Quel theme ! c'est beau comme un camion , dis donc !  Je crois que je vais réutiliser ce ptit bidule :love::love:

Edit : Ah ouais, quand même... 
"Jai dû relancer Quicksilver quinze fois pour que ça se mette à marcher correctement, et cest encore un peu erratique. Au point que je suis obligé de relancer Quicksilver toutes les heures parce quil a crashé en silence.)"


----------



## leon1983 (17 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - _*Stomp*_ par Susumu, dispo ici
> *wallpaper* - _*Jessica*_, modifié à partir de cette image
> *Adium* - icônes de statut _*Stars*_ par Peter Simonsson, dispo ici
> *icns* - melting pot
> ...




cette fille est définitivement un boudin.....


----------



## maiwen (17 Février 2006)

c'est fille est définitivement une poupée refaite par photoshop


----------



## ultra' (17 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fille est définitivement une poupée refaite par photoshop



Oui, c'est sûr, c'est tellement habituel maintenant....mais même le matin avant son café elle doit pas être mal tout de même


----------



## alexfvl (17 Février 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est sûr, c'est tellement habituel maintenant....mais même le matin avant son café elle doit pas être mal tout de même



Je suis de ton avis, ca ne me deplairait pas de me reveiller à ses cotes le matin


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fille est définitivement une poupée refaite par photoshop



Je suis d'accord avec toi... et heureusement, ça ne lui donne pas plus de goût, au contraire, même !


----------



## bioscoop (19 Février 2006)

*Thème:* RulerMilk Purple
*Wall:* Swirl by me
*Icons:* Big mix


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Vraiment très joli!!!  :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2006)

Bravo pour vos très beaux desks. Le mien est resté le même depuis des lustres... :rose: je n'ai plus tellement le temps pour tweaker mon UI !


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

J'aurai une petite question technique: Comment vous faites pour changer dans le doc, l'îcone du finder et de la corbeille?
:mouais:


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un thème qui changerai uniquement la couleur bleu de Aqua en vert sans toucher à l'apparence des fenetres et boutons juste de bleu à vert quoi ?

Si quelqu'un connait merci d'avance


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai une petite question technique: Comment vous faites pour changer dans le doc, l'îcone du finder et de la corbeille?
> :mouais:



CandyBar.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> CandyBar.



Merci! :love:


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2006)

Mais pas gratuit...... et ca c'est embetant...


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2006)

Tout travail mérite salaire, non ?


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout travail mérite salaire, non ?


mouais..si on veut.Faut bien vivre...mais un petit Freeware aussi performant serait quand meme bienvenue!!!


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas gratuit...... et ca c'est embetant...



Comment ça Candybar est payant  Ha bon j'ai cru qu'il était libre... 

Entout cas on m'a rien demandé!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça Candybar est payant  Ha bon j'ai cru qu'il était libre...
> 
> Entout cas on m'a rien demandé!!!




Tant qu'il est en démo, sans doute.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il est en démo, sans doute.



Bin je sais pas trop...j'ai pas fait attention. Enfin j'ai rien vu de tel...


----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bin je sais pas trop...j'ai pas fait attention. Enfin j'ai rien vu de tel...




Y a longemps qu'il est installé ?


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y a longemps qu'il est installé ?



Je l'ai téléchargé et installé ce matin...

=>"download and try for free!"


----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai téléchargé et installé ce matin...
> 
> =>"download and try for free!"




C'est normal, il est en démo, à la fin de la période de démo il te proposera d'acheter la licence. 
Si tu vas dans le menu de l'application tu verras "Enter serial number".


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, il est en démo, à la fin de la période de démo il te proposera d'acheter la licence.
> Si tu vas dans le menu de l'application tu verras "Enter serial number".




 :rose: Merci!


----------



## alexfvl (21 Février 2006)

Clean // UnClean
_

*Wallpaper* : A starry Sky by Me (Released here)
*Theme* : RulerMilk Purple by Bioscoop
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : Ruler Purple
*Widgets* : Itunes Display
*Dashboard* : iTunes Artwork Mod
_


----------



## gregetcoco (21 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un thème qui changerai uniquement la couleur bleu de Aqua en vert sans toucher à l'apparence des fenetres et boutons juste de bleu à vert quoi ?

Si quelqu'un connait merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2006)

gregetcoco: tu as Xi-FreshSnow de Xiap. Il ne modifie que légèrement l'apparence.


----------



## Delgesu (22 Février 2006)

Bravo pour les jolis bureaux postés ici. J'essaye de m'y mettre (et je trouve CandyBar bof bof)

Voici quelques questions:

1 - Comment retrouver une icône-système originale? Où sont-elles sur le disque dur ?
2 - Comment changer l'apparence des menus (avec couleurs, polices, etc.....) ?
3 - Je n'arrive pas à ce que mes icônes soient SANS texte. Si je ne mets rien, automatiquement s'écrit "Sans titre"

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2006)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour les jolis bureaux postés ici. J'essaye de m'y mettre (et je trouve CandyBar bof bof)
> 
> Voici quelques questions:
> 
> ...





Pour les icônes par défaut, parfois il suffit de faire un pomme i et de supprimer l'icône personnalisée en haut à gauche.
CandyBar te permet de les restaurer.
Pour changer l'apparence du système il faut un logiciel comme ShapeShifter ou ThemeChanger.
Pour tes icônes sans titre, tu ne mets pas rien, mais juste un espace


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2006)

Quelle promptitude, merci Marco  
Pour les amateurs, voici toutes les icônes originales de Tiger.


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2006)

Un petit tour du côté de Mac OS 9 avec Gershwix.


----------



## maiwen (23 Février 2006)

quelle sobriété


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quelle sobriété





Ca change, hein ?


----------



## AuGie (23 Février 2006)

Un petit plaisir pour la route :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Sublime Augie.


----------



## goonie (24 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit plaisir pour la route :


Très frais et sobre


----------



## gregetcoco (24 Février 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> gregetcoco: tu as Xi-FreshSnow de Xiap. Il ne modifie que légèrement l'apparence.




merci bcp woa

malheureusement le theme s'applique trés mas dans certaine appli comme itunes par exemple qui donne des résultats pas trés jolis tant pis


----------



## goonie (24 Février 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> merci bcp woa
> 
> malheureusement le theme s'applique trés mas dans certaine appli comme itunes par exemple qui donne des résultats pas trés jolis tant pis



Bonjour si tu passes par  Shapeshifter, tu peux mettre  Itunes  dans Exclude  List (truc donné par Ultraman  )


----------



## AuGie (24 Février 2006)

Ou alors faire la MAJ de Shapeshifter, il exclu de lui meme les applications qui n'ont ne sont pas skinnable par le theme


----------



## http (24 Février 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> a plus



Quelqu'un sait-il comment créer ce 2ème dock à gauche comme sur le desk de gregetcoco ? C'est fonctionnel ?

Et puis autre question: je trouve sympa aussi la météo affichée en bas à droite. C'est un widget je suppose ?

Merci pour les renseignements


----------



## tofdk (24 Février 2006)

oups je m'a trompé


----------



## tofdk (24 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> excellent !!! l'univers coloré est très bien egalement, mais les plantes
> 
> je me lance à mon tour
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8765&d=1138370003





magnifique de sobriété


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

merci tofdk, j'ai fait pour que ça le plus dans la ligne de mon ibook 14"


----------



## gregetcoco (24 Février 2006)

http a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait-il comment créer ce 2ème dock à gauche comme sur le desk de gregetcoco ? C'est fonctionnel ?
> 
> Et puis autre question: je trouve sympa aussi la météo affichée en bas à droite. C'est un widget je suppose ?
> 
> Merci pour les renseignements




merci beaucoup pour les compliment, pour le dock à gauche il s'aggit d'une appli du nom de "workstrip" et en effet en plus d'être jolie elle est hyper fonctionnelle
il est payant et se trouvz à cette adresse : http://www.softchaos.com/products/ws3/ove.html


pour la météo c'est un widget 

a plus


----------



## gregetcoco (24 Février 2006)

tofdk a dit:
			
		

> magnifique de sobriété




merci pour ton commentaire le tien est trés chouette aussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## http (24 Février 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup pour les compliment, pour le dock à gauche il s'aggit d'une appli du nom de "workstrip" et en effet en plus d'être jolie elle est hyper fonctionnelle
> il est payant et se trouvz à cette adresse : http://www.softchaos.com/products/ws3/ove.html
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (24 Février 2006)

Hello tout le monde. 

Mon desk actuel :


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Voici le miens..du moins en ce moment  

Il est tout simple.


----------



## AuGie (25 Février 2006)

Pas d'enorme changement, mais plus doux pour les yeux et un petit travail sur Adium


----------



## mog (26 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'enorme changement, mais plus doux pour les yeux et un petit travail sur Adium


Franchement génial. 
Sobre, impec' ! J'adore.


----------



## maiwen (26 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'enorme changement, mais plus doux pour les yeux et un petit travail sur Adium


très joli  quoique j'aime pas trop le dock opaque 

tu l'as surement déjà dit mais tu utilises quel thème ?


----------



## AuGie (26 Février 2006)

Pour celui là c'est Niqu


----------



## maiwen (26 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour celui là c'est Niqu


merci


----------



## ultra' (26 Février 2006)

*Theme* - _*Rulermilk Pink*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*I'm the bomb too*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*Ruler*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
                   - style de message _*Ruler Pink*_ par Bioscoop, pas dispo
*icns* - melting pot
*Font* - _*handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*FrenchSnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Adium guest* - Bioscoop


----------



## titofkill (26 Février 2006)

*GuiKit* - SmoothStripes 5.1.1 _by Max Rudberg_
*Wallpaper* - Vertigo _by polimero_
*Icons* - Susumu ones and others...
*Adium* - Bright Blue _modded_
*Font* - Default...
*Preview* - FrenchSnapshot _by Ultraman_


----------



## tofdk (27 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> un ti wall...de 2003 mais que je vais réinstaller sur mon boobook




j'aime bien ta vache


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Mars 2006)

Le mien très simple


----------



## Lorhkan (4 Mars 2006)

Hé, Vampire, "provisoire" ça prend un "e"...   

Sinon, j'aime bien le fait de rajouter des Polaroids sur le bureau, j'ai vu que SVMMac en parlait ce mois ci.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Hé, Vampire, "provisoire" ça prend un "e"...
> 
> Sinon, j'aime bien le fait de rajouter des Polaroids sur le bureau, j'ai vu que SVMMac en parlait ce mois ci.


 
ptdr, tien un revenant ^^

Te voici donc dans la "petite" communauté mac l'ami ^^

Heu désolé pour la faute lol


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Joli Vampire.
Ps : tu as la 360 ?


----------



## ultra' (4 Mars 2006)

CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE

*Theme* - Mod d'un thème windows vu sur ce screenshot d'écran, par Fantastic, Mac modd par Ultraman, pour usage personnel uniquement.
*wallpaper* - _*Fantastic*_ par Ultraman, dispo dans le pack de wallpapers sur FrenchStudio
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*Clean*_ par Ultraman, pas dispo                  
*icns* - badges par Ultraman, pas dispos
*Font* - _*Swis721*_
*Preview* - _*FrenchSnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Synergy* - skin créee à partir du screenshot de Fantastic


----------



## maiwen (4 Mars 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


ah celui là j'aime beaucoup tiens  
c'est celui là le "hot" d'hier soir ?


----------



## ultra' (4 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah celui là j'aime beaucoup tiens
> c'est celui là le "hot" d'hier soir ?



Oui exactement, j'aimais bien les couleurs des photos


----------



## jeff3 (4 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'enorme changement, mais plus doux pour les yeux et un petit travail sur Adium



Salut AuGie, pourrais-tu me dire où je peux trouver ce fond d'ecran ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Joli Vampire.
> Ps : tu as la 360 ?



Heu non .... je me contente de la xbox "1", puis je joue de plus en plus rarement...

Je pense un jour prendre la PS 3 en fait ... au vu des premières réelles images dites du game play...


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2006)

Un petit desk... ça faisait longtemps.





_thème : Eternal Aqua 1.2
Wall : Aqua Bubbles (trouvé grâce à guikit.com :love
icones : Agua (Iconfactory)
_

... sinon... rien de spécial.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2006)

Version cleen :





Version custo :


----------



## Lorhkan (5 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> ptdr, tien un revenant ^^
> 
> Te voici donc dans la "petite" communauté mac l'ami ^^
> 
> Heu désolé pour la faute lol


Hé oui, faut bien que je fasse un tour dans la première communauté Mac francophone quand même !  

Sinon, quelqu'un a une idée de la date de disponibilté de ShapeShifter en version Universal Binary, parce que pour l'instant, bennnnn, ça marche pô...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

Heu oui moi je sais : JAMAIS   

Nan je sais pas désolé l'ami ^^ Mais ça devrais être sous peu... Vu le succès de l'iMac Intel....


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Mars 2006)

Mon petit dernier !


----------



## AuGie (6 Mars 2006)

jeff3 a dit:
			
		

> Salut AuGie, pourrais-tu me dire où je peux trouver ce fond d'ecran ? Merci d'avance.



Ici : http://vanillasoap.com/gui/ c'est la rubrique Ebo


----------



## jeff3 (6 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ici : http://vanillasoap.com/gui/ c'est la rubrique Ebo


Thx, il est nickel


----------



## alexfvl (6 Mars 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Energy by Tagmaster
*Theme* : Lie 1.1 by Susumu Yoshida
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : iMagine by Ultraman
*Widgets* : Itunes Display, Itunes Controller Mod
*Dashboard* : iTunes Artwork Mod
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Mars 2006)

C'est sombre


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Mars 2006)

Mon desk actuel:


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2006)

Tout frais fait :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

J'aime toujours ton style.


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> J'aime toujours ton style.




Merci Corentin.


----------



## Tangi (8 Mars 2006)

Ca fait un sacré bail.....

Et hop.....





.....


----------



## leon1983 (10 Mars 2006)

Après une petite période d'absence je me suis remis à the gimp:


----------



## maiwen (10 Mars 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> Après une petite période d'absence je me suis remis à the gimp:


jaime beaucoup l'iéage, un peu 
moins le fond, éais j'aiée bien quand meme


----------



## ice (10 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout frais fait :


Salut peux-tu me dire où je pourrais trouver ce fond d'écran parce que je le trouve très sympa


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Salut peux-tu me dire où je pourrais trouver ce fond d'écran parce que je le trouve très sympa




Merci, il est de moi. 
Il est ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2006)

Très sympa Marco   fond d'écran adopté


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa Marco   fond d'écran adopté




Merci Fabien.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mars 2006)

Toujours aussi beau par ici ca fait plaisir


----------



## ultra' (12 Mars 2006)

*Theme* - Fantastic par  Ultraman, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Rex Club*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Adium* - icônes de statut _*RulerAGV2 white*_ par Gerrit
*icns* - Panache par Louie Mantia
*Font* - _*Swis721*_
*Preview* - _*Eventail*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici
*Synergy* - skin créee à partir du screenshot de Fantastic, inclu dans le package du theme


----------



## argothian22 (13 Mars 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Mon desk actuel:



Hi,

Jolie Thème 
J'aimerai savoir quel programme tu utilises pour pouvoir voir les pochettes de CD et le titre des chansons 

Thanks


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2006)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Jolie Thème
> J'aimerai savoir quel programme tu utilises pour pouvoir voir les pochettes de CD et le titre des chansons
> ...




C'est un widget iTunes.


----------



## leon1983 (13 Mars 2006)

vu qu'il fait froid dehors, j'ai préféré rester à la maison pour mitonner un petit desk bien symathique.





J'espère juste que la p'tite dame va pas choper froid....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un widget iTunes.



Non!  
Là c'est synergy.
Petit shareware pas cher et  très pratique car il permet:

-l'affichage de la pochette et du titre dans une fenêtre flottante
-le recours à des raccourcis claviers pour le contrôle d'itunes
-l'affichage de contrôles itunes dans la barre de menu.


----------



## leon1983 (13 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Un lien pour le wall stp ?




oui c'est par là:

[URL=http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resille4hl.jpg]
	
[/URL]

c'est un fond que j'ai fait avec mes propres mimines, sauf la photo...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un sacré bail.....
> 
> Et hop.....
> 
> ...




Pourrais tu donner le lien de ce sublime fond d'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup Léon .


----------



## chokobelle (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## supatofa (14 Mars 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>




sympatoche

t'as pécho où les icônes ? j'adore leur simplicité

simple et funky koa !


----------



## chokobelle (14 Mars 2006)

Je sais plus DU TOUT où j'ai trouvé les icones blanches de mon dock, désolée.

Par contre le petit bonhomme Radioheadien qui pleure, c'est de ouam.


Et le dessin de fond d'écran vient d'un site de rock toons


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus DU TOUT où j'ai trouvé les icones blanches de mon dock, désolée.
> 
> Par contre le petit bonhomme Radioheadien qui pleure, c'est de ouam.
> 
> ...


vive les ombres sous les icones  

j'adore ton p'tit bonhomme radioheadien


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

Parce ce que le blanc et le gris s'accordent à merveille avec mon iBook, et parce que je trouve ça joli, aussi.

Dessiné par _Iradian_, bassiste d'EZ3kiel.


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Parce ce que le blanc et le gris s'accordent à merveille avec mon iBook, et parce que je trouve ça joli, aussi.



Très chouette fond d'écran!!


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mars 2006)

merci pour les comments


----------



## supatofa (14 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> screenshot
> 
> Parce ce que le blanc et le gris s'accordent à merveille avec mon iBook, et parce que je trouve ça joli, aussi.
> 
> Dessiné par _Iradian_, bassiste d'EZ3kiel.



tout à fait d'accord avec toi et je ne te contredis pas la preuve et EZ3kiel quel bon groupe


----------



## supatofa (14 Mars 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus DU TOUT où j'ai trouvé les icones blanches de mon dock, désolée.
> 
> Par contre le petit bonhomme Radioheadien qui pleure, c'est de ouam.
> 
> ...




tant pis pour les icônes


----------



## kapov (14 Mars 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> tant pis pour les icônes




Tu les trouveras a cette adresse  

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22669329/

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit?  :love:   :rateau:


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mars 2006)

le mien du moment :




			
				gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les comments



 
il y a encore plein de jolies choses en ce moment bravo à tous


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mars 2006)

j'ai un peu forcée sur l'écriture désolé



voilà pour moi :


----------



## supatofa (14 Mars 2006)

kapov a dit:
			
		

> Tu les trouveras a cette adresse
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22669329/
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit?  :love:   :rateau:



*MERCI MONSIEUR* :love:


----------



## supatofa (14 Mars 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu forcée sur l'écriture désolé
> 
> 
> 
> voilà pour moi :




je kiffe définitivement bien ton fondek et le thème


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais tu donner le lien de ce sublime fond d'écran ?



Suite Desktopography que je recommande vivement à tous :love: 
http://aeiko.net/desktopography/


----------



## Fran6 (15 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Suite Desktopography que je recommande vivement à tous :love:
> http://aeiko.net/desktopography/



Pendant qu'on y est, j'ai découvert ça: http://www.vladstudio.com/home/ et je trouve le site full de desktops. Il y a même une partie tutos pour ceux que ça intéresse et vous pouvez même acheter les fichiers sources Photoshop...Bref, un petit gars de 24 ans plutôt doué non ??

A+

Guinoussssss


----------



## AuGie (15 Mars 2006)

Un petit desk avec un theme encore en travail, il va etre mis en ligne bientôt j'espère, car il est vraiment tip top. Theme réalisé par pAntoni





"Mais chuuutt, on a pas le droit de le montrer alors je ne le met qu'ici " 

Edit : Voila ce que ca donne -> Preview - Quicktime - La preview Shapeshifter


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit desk avec un theme encore en travail, il va etre mis en ligne bientôt j'espère, car il est vraiment tip top. Theme réalisé par pAntoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très sympa !  
Le temps que je poste tu avais édité, je suis allé voir les aperçus, il est vraiment superbe ce thème, vivement la release ! :style:  :love:


----------



## alexfvl (16 Mars 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Breath Mod
*Theme* : SoftMilk by Trevor Rowe
*Icons* : The big Mix
*Adium Status* : RulerAGV by Gerrit
_


----------



## goonie (17 Mars 2006)

_*Wallpaper* : Lego Series part two
*Theme :* Fantastic by Ultraman
*Icons :* Lego
*Music :* Cool by Gwen Stefani_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Joli et sublimes icones.


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2006)

_tout est sur guikit.com_


----------



## MacMadam (18 Mars 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

>



Très sympa


----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2006)

Bon ben bien entendu Samui 2.0 que je trouve magnifique, les Minium° en 48x48 pixels ( c'est un crime de les mettre en plus de 48x48 pîxels ou alors 128x128 mais bon, c'est trop gros ) et le wallpaper est de moi, si vous voulez je peux le releaser, je vais encore l'ameliorer


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2006)

Très joli  moi aussi j'adore Samui 2 :love:
Question, quelle est la police que tu utilises ? 

@MacMadam: merci :rose:


----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2006)

Mercki 

C'est Corbel en lissage minimum


----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2006)

Aller, une petite modif de Samui en Purple et un wall legerement modifié


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Magnifique .


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2006)

Ah oui ! Je préfère cette version _purple_. Joli travail.


----------



## AnN (19 Mars 2006)

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien mis par ici.

Un coincoin vacciné pour mon finder du moment


----------



## ultra' (19 Mars 2006)

J'adore le purple, bravo Augie  

Bioscoop avait fait pas mal de modds de Samui avec différentes couleurs mais avait laissé tomber à cause d'itunes, peut être qu'elle va s'y remettre du coup.


----------



## ice (19 Mars 2006)

AnN a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien mis par ici.
> 
> Un coincoin vacciné pour mon finder du moment


Quel programme utilise-tu pour voir tout le contenu d'un de tes dossiers avec un simple clique droit?


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Aller, une petite modif de Samui en Purple et un wall legerement modifié


J'adore. :love:


----------



## AnN (19 Mars 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Quel programme utilise-tu pour voir tout le contenu d'un de tes dossiers avec un simple clique droit?



Un programme venu des âges farouches : FinderPop, le meilleur 
En fait, en cliquant n'importe où sur le bureau, tu peux accéder à ta sélection de softs, dossiers, etc... et c'est super rapide.

http://www.finderpop.com/


----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos commentaires, si vous faites un refresh sur le premier desktop d'aujourd'hui, je l'ai updaté avec le nouveau wallpaper


----------



## gregetcoco (21 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos commentaires, si vous faites un refresh sur le premier desktop d'aujourd'hui, je l'ai updaté avec le nouveau wallpaper




Un petit samui 2.0 avec un joli  vert à la place du bleu se serait le pied


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## ice (22 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>


Pas mal j'aime bien


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

Merci !!!!!!!!!!!! Ha enfin un qui aime le style lol    

Depuis le temps il était temps lol Mes desk personne ne les remarque en général... :hein: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## AnN (22 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Merci !!!!!!!!!!!! Ha enfin un qui aime le style lol
> 
> Depuis le temps il était temps lol Mes desk personne ne les remarque en général... :hein: :rateau: :rose:



euh, comment elle fait pour nouer ses lacets ?


----------



## .Steff (22 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>


Le genre ne me séduit pas trop mais il est vrai que c'est quand même tres bien


----------



## supatofa (22 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>



très gothique...mais l'univers noir/rouge j'aime bien 

il est sympa ton dock, tu utilises quel logiciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Transparent Dock je suppose.


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2006)

ClearDock ça marche aussi.


----------



## supatofa (22 Mars 2006)

je vais tester alors...

merci


----------



## Tangi (22 Mars 2006)

Ben voici le tout dernier né :






 ...


----------



## ice (22 Mars 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ben voici le tout dernier né :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal du tout j'adore, mais dis moi quelle est ta résollution d'écran? Simple curiosité.


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

Elle ? Heu pas Elle mais IL car c'est un homme sur mon wallpaper .. Et oui c'est Mana un japonais du groupe Moi dix Mois et Malice mizer ... groupe Gothique effectivement ...

Le logiciel c'est transparent dock... ^^ Les icones sont de moi ...

Merci pour les critiques 

En général le style des desk ici est très .... clair et pastel ... très épuré, c'est vrais que le mien est plus sombre ... Mais justement ça contraste...


----------



## Tangi (22 Mars 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout j'adore, mais dis moi quelle est ta résollution d'écran? Simple curiosité.


Merci merci :rose:...

Ma résolution d'écran : 1680*1050 mais la taille de l'image est réduite à 80%...

...

...


----------



## maiwen (22 Mars 2006)

superbe Tangi :love: comme souvent 

mon nouveau 




bon il me plait pas complètement  mais bon :rose:


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Mars 2006)

Tu cherches un wall converse ???  

J'en ai un, mais bon je sais pas si ça te conviens


----------



## maiwen (23 Mars 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches un wall converse ???
> 
> J'en ai un, mais bon je sais pas si ça te conviens


non je cherche pas  j'ai fait ce wall moi-même et je trouvais pas de texte au départ et puis c'est venu comme ça ... :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Mars 2006)

Attention viande fraiche!


----------



## Fran6 (23 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je cherche pas  j'ai fait ce wall moi-même et je trouvais pas de texte au départ et puis c'est venu comme ça ... :rateau:



Salut Maïwen,

Dis moi comment fais tu les lignes à 45° sur toute la largeur de ton wall ? C'est du 1 pixel sous Photoshop ? Merci d'avance !!

Guinousssss


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut Maïwen,
> 
> Dis moi comment fais tu les lignes à 45° sur toute la largeur de ton wall ? C'est du 1 pixel sous Photoshop ? Merci d'avance !!
> 
> Guinousssss



Le principe c'est utiliser un motif en damier et de remplir un calque avec. 
Tu crées par exemple un document de 2x2 pixels et tu laisses un pixel sur deux transparent et l'autre tu le remplis de noir.
Puis tu sélectionnes tout et tu fais Edition/Utiliser comme motif...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mars 2006)

et dans mon cas il est dans l'autre sens le damier et enfait j'ai suivi le tuto "pattern" de ultraman et le "motif" faut le mettre en "pattern" comme ça tu l'as tout le temps plutôt qu'une fois


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et dans mon cas il est dans l'autre sens le damier et enfait j'ai suivi le tuto "pattern" de ultraman et le "motif" faut le mettre en "pattern" comme ça tu l'as tout le temps plutôt qu'une fois




Vi, c'est ce que j'ai dis.  
Pattern=motif
Edition/Utiliser comme motif... ajoute le motif à la liste.


----------



## Fran6 (23 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vi, c'est ce que j'ai dis.
> Pattern=motif
> Edition/Utiliser comme motif... ajoute le motif à la liste.



Alors...déjà, je vais aller voir le tuto d'ultraman...c'est sur son site?? ( si c'est ultradesks-com, le site est HS...)
EN fait, je comprends le principe, mais je ne vois pas trop comment le motif change en fonction des couleurs. Si on a un pixel noir, il est noir et l'autre , comme il est transparent, il prend la couleur de fond. Dans ce cas, je change d'opacité du pixel noir ?

Sinon, étant donné que réussir ce genre de "motif" est très important (pour projet) et que je suis encore une bille en Photoshop, est-ce que je peux vous contacter par MP pour de plus amples infos ?? (c.a.d. que de topic, c'est pas trop le sujet....:rateau: )



Merci d'avance !!

Guinousssss


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Alors...déjà, je vais aller voir le tuto d'ultraman...c'est sur son site?? ( si c'est ultradesks-com, le site est HS...)
> EN fait, je comprends le principe, mais je ne vois pas trop comment le motif change en fonction des couleurs. Si on a un pixel noir, il est noir et l'autre , comme il est transparent, il prend la couleur de fond. Dans ce cas, je change d'opacité du pixel noir ?
> 
> Sinon, étant donné que réussir ce genre de "motif" est très important (pour projet) et que je suis encore une bille en Photoshop, est-ce que je peux vous contacter par MP pour de plus amples infos ?? (c.a.d. que de topic, c'est pas trop le sujet....:rateau: )
> ...





Sur iChat ça serait encore plus simple


----------



## Fran6 (23 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sur iChat ça serait encore plus simple



Si je peux me permettre...C'est noté !!! Merci les amis !! Promis que j'en abuserai pas non plus...^_^
Je vais déjà m'atteler au tuto de l'ami ultraman, je l'ai déjà téléchargé...

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2006)

Raffraîchissant. Cela donne envie de partir au loin vers les terres volcaniques de l'Océan Pacifique. Hawai'i, par exemple ...


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2006)

+ 1 
ce wall... :love: un petit lien pour le télécharger ?  
(il me semble l'avoir déjà vu quelque part mais impossible de lui remettre la main dessus :hein: )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous les deux  
Le voici


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Je viens justement de voir un reportage sur le surf. Ah ! Maui ! pfff... vraiment on a toujours envie d'y aller ...


----------



## Tangi (25 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> superbe Tangi :love: comme souvent
> 
> mon nouveau
> 
> ...


Merci :rose:...


  ...

:zen...


----------



## bioscoop (25 Mars 2006)

*Thème:* Fantastic Special Edition (personal use)
*Wall: *something to match the theme
*Icons: *Minite by Vanilla Soap & Panache Drives by Louie Mantia (all recolored)
*Font: *Calibri & Futura


----------



## two (25 Mars 2006)

Mon premier desk sur mac


----------



## jeff3 (25 Mars 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier desk sur mac


Génial  Quel est le soft que tu uutilises pour avoir le dock séparé en plusieurs parties ?


----------



## two (25 Mars 2006)

Merci Jeff3, 

Ce n'est pas un soft c'est dock separators, un jeu d'icônes crée pour cette utilisation

edit : lien surversiontracker


----------



## jeff3 (25 Mars 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un soft c'est dock separators, un jeu d'icônes crée pour cette utilisation


J'aime bien aussi ton icone pour les téléchargements  et aussi la brune dans la piscine :love:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Mars 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _tout est sur guikit.com_


J'ai pas réussi à le trouver sur guikit...
as-tu gardé le lien du wall ??


----------



## ultra' (25 Mars 2006)

Il est dispo ici Blandinewww : http://www.pixelnetdesign.com/downloads/desktop-pictures


----------



## UnAm (26 Mars 2006)

Hello there...


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

envie de soleil ? :love:


----------



## two (26 Mars 2006)

jeff3 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi ton icone pour les téléchargements



Je remercie sim


			
				Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Par ici: World of Aqua 5.





			
				jeff3 a dit:
			
		

> et aussi la brune dans la piscine



Je lui transmet tes compliments de ce pas 
ceci dit je viens de me rendre compte que la portion d'eau entre mon bras et le sien n'a pas la même couleur que le reste de l'image (erreur de découpe de calque sous photoshop qui va être rapidement corrigée)


----------



## ultra' (26 Mars 2006)

Clean - dirty

CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE

*Theme* - Fantastic par  Ultraman, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Behind*_ par Ultraman, pas encore dispo
*Ichat* - widget _*iChat Patroller*_
*icns* - mix
*Font* - _*Handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*Ultrasnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Quicksilver* - modd personnel de Bezel


----------



## .Steff (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> envie de soleil ? :love:


  Il a pas changé, toujours aussi bien


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas changé, toujours aussi bien


merci


----------



## UnAm (26 Mars 2006)

277 pages... j'ai l'impression d'arriver un peu en retard... 

y a des beaux desks par ici (même si je les ai déjà vus ailleurs  )...


----------



## ice (26 Mars 2006)

Vraiment un très bon boulot, bravo à tout le monde


----------



## BBird (26 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, voici mon premier post sur ce forum,
et voici donc mon desk actuel :love: :love: :love:


----------



## arno1x (26 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, voici mon nouveau bureau

Thème : Acua
fond d'écran : wallbleu2b. de Maiwen
icones : AlBook (bien qu'on ne les voit pas...)
font : HandelGothicEF

voilàààà bonne nuitée

Arno




http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/3468/size/big/cat/505/limit/recent


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, voici mon nouveau bureau
> 
> Thème : Acua
> fond d'écran : wallbleu2b. de Maiwen
> ...


sympa le fond d'écran  :rose:


----------



## arno1x (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sympa le fond d'écran  :rose:



Oui, je ne sais pas si tu connais mais c'est Maiwen qui ME l'a offert...


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

z'ont pas l'air malin tous les deux?  mdr
sympa ton desk


----------



## two (27 Mars 2006)

BBird a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, voici mon premier post sur ce forum,
> et voici donc mon desk actuel :love: :love: :love:


C'est quoi le logiciel qui te permets d'afficher des iamges avec un ascenseur?
Et pour ton dock?


----------



## Sim le pirate (27 Mars 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, voici mon nouveau bureau
> 
> Thème : Acua
> fond d'écran : wallbleu2b. de Maiwen
> ...



C'est quoi le programme qui te permet de miniaturiser les fenêtres??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le programme qui te permet de miniaturiser les fenêtres??



il s'agit de WindowShade X.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le logiciel qui te permets d'afficher des iamges avec un ascenseur?
> Et pour ton dock?



Pour afficher ces photos, une solution consiste à changer la taille des images souhaitées sur photoshop et de les 'rajouter' sur le fond d'écran. 

Pour le dock, il suffit de régler son opacité avec Cleardock.


----------



## Sim le pirate (27 Mars 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de WindowShade X.



Merci bien!


----------



## arno1x (27 Mars 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le programme qui te permet de miniaturiser les fenêtres??



Salut
me voilà avec du retard, Woa a répondu à ta question, c'est bien celà WindowShade X. Merci Woa.

Arno

edit : j'utilise aussi cleardock.


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le logiciel qui te permets d'afficher des iamges avec un ascenseur?
> Et pour ton dock?


là enfait je pense que c'est adium avec une liste de contact ne comprenant que les icones des gens, et en très grand


----------



## Fran6 (27 Mars 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je ne sais pas si tu connais mais c'est Maiwen qui ME l'a offert...



C'est toi qui l'a fait Maïwen ?? Vraiment très sympa, tout comme celui des pieds sur la plage d'ailleurs !!!

Bises

Guinoussssss


----------



## jahrom (27 Mars 2006)

Tiens ça fait longtemps que je suis pas passé par ici


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui l'a fait Maïwen ?? Vraiment très sympa, tout comme celui des pieds sur la plage d'ailleurs !!!
> 
> Bises
> 
> Guinoussssss


vi c'est moi  

merci


----------



## jahrom (27 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait longtemps que je suis pas passé par ici



...Le finder qui va avec...


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

sympa ton desk Jahrom... SURTOUT l'icône FF... j'en ai pas


----------



## Tangi (28 Mars 2006)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Thème:* Fantastic Special Edition (personal use)
> *Wall: *something to match the theme
> *Icons: *Minite by Vanilla Soap & Panache Drives by Louie Mantia (all recolored)
> *Font: *Calibri & Futura


J'adore :love:...


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> sympa ton desk Jahrom... SURTOUT l'icône FF... j'en ai pas



Just here


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

merki


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2006)

Un p'tit "special edition" pour le 1er 



Thème: Fantastic par Ultraman
Liste Adium: Fantastic par Ultraman
Fond d'écran: "30th Anniversary" par moi


----------



## stephanezdz (30 Mars 2006)

Euh, vous êtes allé voir un peu les thémes de bureau mac os sur deviantart.com ? ça pourrait vous inspirer...


----------



## ultra' (30 Mars 2006)

stephanezdz a dit:
			
		

> Euh, vous êtes allé voir un peu les thémes de bureau mac os sur deviantart.com ? ça pourrait vous inspirer...



T'as des liens ? (parce que pour moi ici c'est le top)


----------



## AuGie (31 Mars 2006)

stephanezdz a dit:
			
		

> Euh, vous êtes allé voir un peu les thémes de bureau mac os sur deviantart.com ? ça pourrait vous inspirer...



Si c'est de la provocation, c'est mal joué, c'est plutôt trés bonne ambiance ici


----------



## jeff3 (31 Mars 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de la provocation, c'est mal joué, c'est plutôt trés bonne ambiance ici


Je dirais plutôt une erreur de jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Euh je pense que c'est juste un opinion, peut-être a-t-il l'idée que les bureaux sont moins originaux ?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mars 2006)

En tous cas, bravo à tous et à toutes !
Superbes desks !


PS : j'ai un petit problème avec le forum imagine, impossible de recevoir un mot de passe afin de me logger, je fais la demande mais ne recoit rien (mon pseudo sous imagine : Mamacass)
Merci


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2006)

Et hop là..........





...


----------



## maiwen (31 Mars 2006)

superbe encore une fois Tangi  :love:


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mars 2006)

Ah j'aime beaucoup


----------



## UnAm (31 Mars 2006)

yep sympa ton wall


----------



## Fran6 (31 Mars 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et hop là..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa l'ami !! C'est toi qui l'a fait ton wall ?? Vraiment très chouette !


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mars 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et hop là..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avec quoi t'as pu faire ça ???  

j'a-do-re...



_et veux faire pareil... _


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2006)

Merci :rose:..........

En fait je n'ai pas beacuoup de mérite très franchement, les photos sont superbes, l'arrière plan ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, c'est du copier-coller grâce à Photoshop Elements, bref c'est de la grosse bidouille...

En tout cas la bidouille elle s'est faite grâce à Photoshop Elements que je suis très très loin de maîtriser, mais c'est quand même un indispensable...

Mais j'ai un peu l'impression d'être un imposteur, par exemple l'effet des ombres je ne l'ai pas créé moi même, parce que je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre, c'est une capture d'écran .... Donc encore une fois j'ai bidouillé... 

L'essentiel c'est que le résultat soit potable...

Encore merci  ...


P.S. Faudrait quand même que j'apprenne à créer des ombres, ça doit pas être si compliqué ...


----------



## UnAm (31 Mars 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Faudrait quand même que j'apprenne à créer des ombres, ça doit pas être si compliqué ...


 mdr...
y a les tutos d'ultraman qui sont bien pour ça  :rateau: (tu sélectionnes la partie à "ombrer", nouveau calque, remplir la sélection de noir, filtre/atténuation(je crois)/flou_gaussien: 3/4/5 px, tu mets l'opacité du calque à 50-40% environ, & tu le décales un peu pour faire l'effet "ombre")
tout ça c'est sur http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/index.php


----------



## ultra' (1 Avril 2006)

Faut pas exagérer avec la pub UnAm, surtout que Tangi on le connaît bien tout de même  

C'est effectivement pas très compliqué de créer des ombres, y a plein de tutos sur le net.

Mamacass => résolu


----------



## UnAm (1 Avril 2006)

pour ça que je voulais l'embêter un ch'tit peu 
bon... c'est les 30 d'Apple aujourd'hui? :/


----------



## Tangi (1 Avril 2006)

Je sais je sais je suis très très décevant ...

Je ne profite pas suffisamment des tutos d'utlraman, mais y'en a un certain nombre que j'ai loupé et qui ne sont malheureusement plus dispos... Mais pour les ombres j'avoue que j'ai un peu honte, je le ferai moi même la prochaine fois :rose:...


----------



## jem25 (1 Avril 2006)

salut tous le monde je viens de passer du cote obscur de l'informatique et j'arrive tout juste a connaitre les joies des macs( mais comment faisait avnt !!!) juste une question sur ce forum : comment vous pouv ez costumiser vos bureau , les adresses internet c'est quoi


----------



## ice (1 Avril 2006)

Fait un petit tour ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## UnAm (1 Avril 2006)

ou sur le dernier lien de la page précédente


----------



## goonie (2 Avril 2006)

Wallpaper : Sunrise by Dimage
Icons       : Pure & Agua
Thème     : Fantastic by Ultraman
Music       : Always in my heart by Lagoona


----------



## gregetcoco (2 Avril 2006)

Encore bravo pour tous ces desks du moment


----------



## gregetcoco (2 Avril 2006)

C'est vraiment tout bo


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2006)

c'est pas le même que la dernière fois gregetcoco ?


----------



## .Steff (2 Avril 2006)

oui j'ai l'impression d'avoir déja vu un wall similaire.


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit desk avec un theme encore en travail, il va etre mis en ligne bientôt j'espère, car il est vraiment tip top. Theme réalisé par pAntoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu as des infos sur sa sortie, tu pourras nous tenir au courant ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ice (2 Avril 2006)

Alors voici le mien ^^

*Wall :* Made by me
*Theme :* Somatic
*Music :* Sorry by Madonna


Edit: Voilà le lien devrait fonctionner maintenant.


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2006)

ice, je vois pas l'image ... juste un petit carré bleu avec un "?"


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

Chez moi c un écran noir


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici le mien ^^
> 
> *Wall :* Made by me
> *Theme :* Somatic
> *Music :* Sorry by Madonna




src="file:///Users/i_frozen/Sites/images/Bureau.jpg"
Ca, ça peut pas le faire, ton lien correspond à l'image sur ton disque dur et non en ligne.
Tu dois la mettre en ligne et avoir quelque chose dans le genre :

```
http://tonsite/images/bureau.jpg
```


----------



## ice (2 Avril 2006)

LOL oui je rectifie le lien tout de suite 

Voilà c'est fait pour voir mon Desk => voir mon post plus haut


----------



## AuGie (2 Avril 2006)

Voila, GuiKit V2 est en ligne : http://www.guikit.com/


----------



## .Steff (2 Avril 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Voila, GuiKit V2 est en ligne : http://www.guikit.com/


Excellent le site. Super v2 !!!!


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Voila, GuiKit V2 est en ligne : http://www.guikit.com/


Itou, j'aime beaucoup...

...sauf que blackdiamond-studio.ch ne veut pas que je télécharge le wall que j'y ai trouvé... 

(_The requested URL /download/wallpapers/Transatlantic.zip was not found on this server._)

pas juste :bebe:


----------



## AuGie (2 Avril 2006)

Merci, ah oui, le site de l'auteur ne marche pas bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Joli Joli tout ça .


----------



## leon1983 (3 Avril 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et hop là..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime beaucoup, bravo. 
p.s  je pourrait avoir le wall, stp?


----------



## ultra' (4 Avril 2006)

Clean - dirty

*Theme* - Fantastic par  Ultraman, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Fantastic*_ par Bioscoop, dispo ici
*Ichat* - skin _*Fantastic*_ par Ultraman, dispo avec le thème
*icns* - mix
*Font* - _*Handelmod*_
*Preview* - _*Ultrasnapshot*_ par Ultraman, dispo ici
*Dashboard* - Artwork


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

voici le mien pour la semaine 




clean-dirty
_Wallpaper:_Reunion Island par UnAm (l'image, c'est une partie du volcan en éruption )
_Theme:_ Lie/black menu par Susumu Yoshida
_Icons:_ Mixed icons _Adiumdock Icon par UnAm_
_Adium Status Icons:_ Bee3 par Gerrit[/quote]


----------



## ice (5 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> voici le mien pour la semaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Pas mal du tout j'adore


----------



## UnAm (6 Avril 2006)

merci :rose:


----------



## ultra' (9 Avril 2006)

Clean - dirty

*CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE*

*Theme* - _*Stomp*_ par  Susumu, dispo ici
*wallpaper* - _*Cubic*_ par Ultraman, dispo dans le pack de wallpapersici

---------------------------


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2006)

j'aime beaucoup le motif sur le fond d'écran


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

TombRaider? mouarf...  
sympa ce desk!


----------



## ultra' (9 Avril 2006)

Merci à vous 2 

Quoi tomb raider ? t'as fini de mater mes favoris toi, retournes jouer aux pokemon


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous 2
> 
> Quoi tomb raider ? t'as fini de mater mes favoris toi, retournes jouer aux pokemon



@ vos ordres!


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Avril 2006)

.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE*



Le contraire m'aurait étonné .


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

Clean-Dirty
_Thème:_ Truth Zero One par Susumu
_Wallpaper:_ trouvé sur la toile...
_Icons:_ mixed


----------



## ice (10 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> Clean-Dirty
> _Thème:_ Truth Zero One par Susumu
> _Wallpaper:_ trouvé sur la toile...
> _Icons:_ mixed


Super bravo  J'adore  mais pourquoi je n'arrive jamais à ça chez moi ??? 

P.S.: Génial la musique que tu écoute, metalica c'est très bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2006)




----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Super bravo  J'adore  mais pourquoi je n'arrive jamais à ça chez moi ???
> 
> P.S.: Génial la musique que tu écoute, metalica c'est très bon


merci...

mais t'inquiète pas, suffit de trouver les bonnes icônes, les bons walls, & avoir un poil d'harmonisation (& ça, j'ai mis du temps à le trouver )... & puis, de toutes façons, c'est toujours mieux chez le voisin


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




Très sympa woa !  
Ca donne des envies de voyages !  :love:


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

j'ai une p'tite question:
à mes heures perdues, j'avais trouvé un desk de je ne sais plus qui  mais qui est plus trop actif apparemment... il avait un browser web assez sympa... tout ce que je sais de lui, c'est qu'il était un ancien SK (team war3 )... ok, ça vous avance pas des masses tout ça, mais si vous avez quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Où de fex .


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Où de fex .


mmh? pas capté là 

_edit: ple... pleaaaase... Hel...p... jcrois que son pseudo commence par "DJ_machinchaiplukoi"... ma mémoire me fait défaut... j'ai traversé le topic en quelques clics, mais pas une page où jle vois _


----------



## ice (10 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> mmh? pas capté là
> 
> _edit: ple... pleaaaase... Hel...p... jcrois que son pseudo commence par "DJ_machinchaiplukoi"... ma mémoire me fait défaut... j'ai traversé le topic en quelques clics, mais pas une page où jle vois _


Tu dois sûrement parler de DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD si je ne me trompe pas&#8230;


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

uiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'est lui :love:
il utilisait donc un browser... & jme souviens avoir lu qu'en fait le truc était encore en bêta... vous savez pas où je peux retrouver tout cela? :rose:


----------



## alexfvl (10 Avril 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Vector Face by Eugene Spearance
*Theme* : Lie 1.1 by Susumu Yoshida
*Icons* : The MixT
_


----------



## ice (10 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> uiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'est lui :love:
> il utilisait donc un browser... & jme souviens avoir lu qu'en fait le truc était encore en bêta... vous savez pas où je peux retrouver tout cela? :rose:


Hmmm non je ne vois pas où tu pourrais le trouver&#8230; Mais si tu fais une recherche dans le forum Cutomisation sur les posts qu'il a écrit tu devrait retrouver celui où il parle de ce browser&#8230;
Bonne chance 

P.S: Je vais essayer de t'aider on commençant la recherche ^^


----------



## ice (10 Avril 2006)

Et voilà j'ai retrouvé la bête après quelques minutes de recherche 

Voici le lien du post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3236832#post3236832


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà j'ai retrouvé la bête après quelques minutes de recherche
> 
> Voici le lien du post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3236832#post3236832


rolala... merci! :love: :rose:  sympa cette fonction recherche en effet 

Sympa ton desk Alexfvl, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une fuite quelque part 


edit: le lien pour deskbrowse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai testé, ben c'est pas terrible.
Pourtant il y'a de bonnes idées mais ils pourraient aussi proposer une naviguation plus traditionnelle.
C'est buggé à mort, on se croirait dans Oblivion.
En plus le fait que l'on doive payer pour ne pas avoir le pop up de demande de blé c'est un peu tirer par les cheveux.
C'est dingue de faire payer une beta et qui plus est mal dégrossi.


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2006)

j'ai testé aussi y'a un moment et c'est vrai qu'il y'a des choses très bien, et qui donnent envie de l'utiliser mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à m'y faire. cela dit j'aime beaucoup le "design"


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé, ben c'est pas terrible.
> Pourtant il y'a de bonnes idées mais ils pourraient aussi proposer une naviguation plus traditionnelle.
> C'est buggé à mort, on se croirait dans Oblivion.
> En plus le fait que l'on doive payer pour ne pas avoir le pop up de demande de blé c'est un peu tirer par les cheveux.
> C'est dingue de faire payer une beta et qui plus est mal dégrossi.


j'aime bien la comparaison à Oblivion 
faire payer une beta? bah, comme maiwen le dit, ce truc est assez bien foutu visuellement quand même... ils ont encore quelques bugs de jeunesse, & il manque encore 2 ou 3 trucs par ci par là, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau  :rose:
franchement, visuellement, il met une claque à Safari :rose: (par contre, mon 1280*854 fait petit :rose: )


----------



## Tangi (10 Avril 2006)

Un petit avant d'aller me coucher :sleep:.....





L'auteur du Desk : Colourful

.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la comparaison à Oblivion
> faire payer une beta? bah, comme maiwen le dit, ce truc est assez bien foutu visuellement quand même... ils ont encore quelques bugs de jeunesse, & il manque encore 2 ou 3 trucs par ci par là, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau  :rose:
> franchement, visuellement, il met une claque à Safari :rose: (par contre, mon 1280*854 fait petit :rose: )



Oui beau mais cela suffit-il pour le rendre payant ?
Le petit widget browser de Shiira est beau également mais il est gratuit.
Enfin continuons à remettre nos jolis desktops comme le fait notre ami Tangui !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

Le mien tout récent. 




_
Du côté de Genève._ ​


----------



## UnAm (12 Avril 2006)

le wallpaper fait assez "glauque"... j'aime bien (du genre, TheFog, ou SilentHill2 :love:)...

sympa la liste Adium aussi... même si les photos sont "superflues", non? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Glauques, des oiseaux qui mangent du pain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> le wallpaper fait assez "glauque"... j'aime bien (du genre, TheFog, ou SilentHill2 :love:)...
> 
> sympa la liste Adium aussi... même si les photos sont "superflues", non? :rose:



Cela s'appelle de la photographie   et tous les goûts sont dans la nature


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Glauques, des oiseaux qui mangent du pain ?



Ils doivent porter le virus de la grippe aviaire... :casse:



			
				UnAm a dit:
			
		

> le wallpaper fait assez "glauque"... j'aime bien (du genre, TheFog, ou SilentHill2 :love:)...
> 
> sympa la liste Adium aussi... même si les photos sont "superflues", non? :rose:



Merci.  Ben pour les contacts, j'aime bien aussi pouvoir les identifier à leur avatar.


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)

Mon nouveau desktop


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

mais on voit pas trop ton fond d'écran quand même clampin


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais on voit pas trop ton fond d'écran quand même clampin



Bon ben.....


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

sympa  ça fait vachement de profondeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




Très sympa Fabien !    :love:


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2006)

Mon petit dernier...





L'auteur du desk s'appelle *Nathan GRAY* ...

...


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

C'est indisponible


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est indisponible


:mouais:.....


Ca marche là, non ??? 


......


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

Là oui  . Joli


----------



## .Steff (15 Avril 2006)

tres beau.Bravo c'est tres sympa


----------



## leon1983 (15 Avril 2006)

très sympa, le desk me plaît beaucoup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2006)

Bravo Tangi  
Rappelons l'incroyable site Desktopography qui vient tout juste de sortir sa seconde 'exhibition'


----------



## jahrom (16 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Tangi
> Rappelons l'incroyable site Desktopography qui vient tout juste de sortir sa seconde 'exhibition'




Whoahou ! Connais tu d'autres sites de la sorte ??


----------



## Fran6 (17 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Tangi
> Rappelons l'incroyable site Desktopography qui vient tout juste de sortir sa seconde 'exhibition'



Vraiment un super site. J'aime beaucoup ce site d'art basé sur une photo à laquelle on ajoute une nouvelle couche avec un nouvel univers, ça donne une dimension supplémentaire à la photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Whoahou ! Connais tu d'autres sites de la sorte ??



tu dois connaître Florian Freundt ?


----------



## BBird (18 Avril 2006)

Mon deuxième post.
Je suis en train d'essayer de développer un theme inspiré de aero avec de la transparence.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## macmarco (18 Avril 2006)

BBird a dit:
			
		

> Mon deuxième post.
> Je suis en train d'essayer de développer un theme inspiré de aero avec de la transparence.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?




Très sympa !  
Continue !


----------



## tofdk (18 Avril 2006)

joli BBird


----------



## supatofa (18 Avril 2006)

BBird a dit:
			
		

> Mon deuxième post.
> Je suis en train d'essayer de développer un theme inspiré de aero avec de la transparence.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?




cool


----------



## supatofa (18 Avril 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit dernier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Sublime desk bbeg, beau travail.


----------



## Bobias (18 Avril 2006)

Salut ! Bravo pour tous ces magnifiques desks !  

BB Bird, peut-on savoir où tu as pris tes superbes icônes ?  

Thanks ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>





Superbe, Fabien !  
J'aime beaucoup les couleurs, l'ambiance.  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, Fabien !   J'aime beaucoup les couleurs, l'ambiance.  :love:



Merci Marco


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

C'est quoi l'application pour avoir l'heure en plusieurs fuseaux horaire?

C'est quoi l'application pour avoir l'image correspondant à la musique qui joue dans iTunes?

C'est quoi la pinte de lait dans le dock?


??

Merci!


----------



## AuGie (21 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Maginfique Fabien, le wall est tip top. (T'aurais pu le poster sur GuiKit  )


----------



## ultra' (21 Avril 2006)

*J'ai reçu mon powermac et l'apple cinema display 23'*

*Theme* - _*Samui*_ par  Bz
*wallpaper* - _*Run this way*_ par ExpansionDesign, dispo ici
*Font* - _*Handelmod*_
*Adium* - _*Nabaztag*_ par Ultra', en attente de permission pour le releaser
*Adium* - icônes de status _*Aquabubbles*_ par Ultra', dispos ici
*Dashboard* - _*Ministat2*_, shareware


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Maginfique Fabien, le wall est tip top. (T'aurais pu le poster sur GuiKit  )



Merci Eric. Le wall est ici mais il date d'un bon mois. Je reposte sur GuiKit asap.  



			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'application pour avoir l'heure en plusieurs fuseaux horaire?



Yahoo widgets engine avec timezonabulator.




			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> CC'est quoi l'application pour avoir l'image correspondant à la musique qui joue dans iTunes?



Synergy



			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> CC'est quoi la pinte de lait dans le dock?



Une icône de DeviantArt, je ne me souviens plus de qui.


----------



## jeff3 (21 Avril 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai reçu mon powermac et l'apple cinema display 23'*
> 
> *Theme* - _*Samui*_ par  Bz
> *wallpaper* - _*Run this way*_ par ExpansionDesign, dispo ici
> ...


Excellent l'icone du Nabaztag, mais ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## ultra' (21 Avril 2006)

jeff3 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent l'icone du Nabaztag, mais ça sert à quoi ?



Ca sert à donner ton statut Adium dans le dock, dispo...se connectant...pas dispo...

Bref, ça sert à rien, comme le Nabaztag  donc c'est forcément indispensable


----------



## EtVlan (21 Avril 2006)

Merci Woa!


----------



## jeff3 (21 Avril 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à donner ton statut Adium dans le dock, dispo...se connectant...pas dispo...
> 
> Bref, ça sert à rien, comme le Nabaztag  donc c'est forcément indispensable


ah ok, je pensais que c'était plus en rapport avec le fonctionnement direct du lapin, dommage  En tout cas, je suis quand même intéressé par les icones


----------



## two (21 Avril 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

>


c'est quoi le powermac et l'ecran en bas à gauche??


----------



## ultra' (21 Avril 2006)

Une widget pour Dashboard qui se nomme Ministat2, Augie avait posté une news sur Guikit y a déjà un petit bout de temps, excellente widget mais payante :/


----------



## leon1983 (21 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>




ça me plaît beaucoup ça! bravo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Une widget pour Dashboard qui se nomme Ministat2, Augie avait posté une news sur Guikit y a déjà un petit bout de temps, excellente widget mais payante :/



Un Widget .


----------



## AuGie (22 Avril 2006)

Un petit coloré :





Adium SVN + Somatic + Deskshade Mod + Minium°


----------



## bioscoop (22 Avril 2006)

*Theme* - Samui 2.0  Green Tweak
*wallpaper* - Mojito (slightly modded) from Bacardi Mojito
*Font* - Calibri
*Icons* - Crème by AveTenebrae, and big mix in the dock
*Preview* - Frenchsnapshot by Ultra'


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Ca ne marche pas


----------



## bioscoop (22 Avril 2006)

je me suis trompée dans le lien, maintenant ça marche.


----------



## leon1983 (22 Avril 2006)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

> *Theme* - Samui 2.0  Green Tweak
> *wallpaper* - Mojito (slightly modded) from Bacardi Mojito
> *Font* - Calibri
> *Icons* - Crème by AveTenebrae, and big mix in the dock
> *Preview* - Frenchsnapshot by Ultra'




quelle coincidence! ce soir ma copine est rentrée avec un gros bouquet de menthe.
magnifique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2006)

bioscoop a dit:
			
		

>




Bravo Bio, très original, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## UnAm (24 Avril 2006)

-clean-
_Wallpaper:_ by maiwen
_Theme:_ RullerMilk by Bioscoop
_Icons:_ mix icons
_Preview:_ Tiger Snapshot


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

.


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Terrible le chat


----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2006)

Le "green tweak" de Samui 2.0 est-il dispo quelque part ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

Edith pour dessous : mon premier imageshack, bien raté


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




Minimaliste, y compris au niveau taille.


----------



## -Virginie- (25 Avril 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean // UnClean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : Silver Mod NFR
> ...



Comment vous faites pour obtenir cette apparence avec adium?? Je veux dire le fait que ce soit une fenêtre normale avec sa partie haute et sa partie basse? Chez moi je n'ai que le haut de la fenêtre normale, le bas est carré (la fin de ma liste de contacts en fait), pas votre petite bande aux angles arrondis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la pinte de lait dans le dock?



j'ai retrouvé la deviation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

-Virginie- a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour obtenir cette apparence avec adium?? Je veux dire le fait que ce soit une fenêtre normale avec sa partie haute et sa partie basse? Chez moi je n'ai que le haut de la fenêtre normale, le bas est carré (la fin de ma liste de contacts en fait), pas votre petite bande aux angles arrondis.



Dans les préférences, type de fenêtre, fenêtre courante.


----------



## -Virginie- (26 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais chez moi l'affichage en "fenêtre courante" ne donne pas ce résultat, je n'ai pas de bande en bas comme dans le fond d'écran d'Alex, ca donne ca en fait: 




C'est tout carré en bas, la fenêtre on ne la voit qu'en haut. Comment fait-on pour que ça rende comme chez Alex, y a-t-il quelque chose de plus à faire que "fenêtre courante" dans les préférences d'Adium?


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2006)

-Virginie- a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais chez moi l'affichage en "fenêtre courante" ne donne pas ce résultat, je n'ai pas de bande en bas comme dans le fond d'écran d'Alex, ca donne ca en fait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca ne serait pas dû au thème utilisé ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (26 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

à propos de wallpapers, auriez-vous une adresse d'un site proposant des wallpapers en haute résolution et / ou wide ? (car j'ai mon imac 17 + 19" wide ce qui fait deux résolutions de 1440x900)

Merci d'avance


----------



## -Virginie- (26 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne serait pas dû au thème utilisé ?


 Je ne sais pas, en tous cas chez moi ca me fais ca quel que soit le thème choisi. Si c'est une question de thème utilisé j'aimerai bien savoir quel thème il a prit pour faire ca, c'est plus chouette quand même je trouve!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> à propos de wallpapers, auriez-vous une adresse d'un site proposant des wallpapers en haute résolution et / ou wide ? (car j'ai mon imac 17 + 19" wide ce qui fait deux résolutions de 1440x900)



La plupart des wallpapers publiés par guiKit sont en "_high resolution_"


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (26 Avril 2006)

merci beaucoup pour ce lien   je vais voir ça de suite

Bonne soirée


----------



## ultra' (26 Avril 2006)

Les wallpapers dispos sur Frenchstudio sont tous au format 1440x900, en espérant que tu y trouves ton bonheur 

http://frenchstudio.net/site.php


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2006)

voilà mon dernier  

wall : bluaya by moi


----------



## .Steff (27 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon dernier
> 
> wall : bluaya by moi


Excellent  De mieux en mieux 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (27 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Edith pour dessous : mon premier imageshack, bien raté




woua avec tout les appli qui sont open ton mac est encore réactif..?  
sinon c'est du very minimal tout ca


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> wall : bluaya by moi


 
Nul, zéro, à refaire. J'aime pas du tout...


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2006)

m'enfou je sais que t'as aucun goût


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> m'enfou je sais que t'as aucun goût


 
Oui, d'ailleurs mon fond d'écran, là, c'est un gris neutre*. J'aime beaucoup. 


* pour le côté suisse...


----------



## UnAm (27 Avril 2006)

sympa maiwen...

@Paradise: bien sûr que oui! même si c'est un G4, ça reste un mac


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Avril 2006)

Ma fois c'est de plus en plus joulie quand je passe par ici ^^


----------



## UnAm (1 Mai 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ma fois c'est de plus en plus joulie quand je passe par ici ^^


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Mai 2006)

Superbe SM !!

Dit moi tu les as trouvé ou tes icones ???

sinon autre question... Est-il possible que l'icone du disque dur ne se place pas en haut à droite à chaque début de session ??


----------



## maiwen (1 Mai 2006)

Hop :love:


----------



## jeff3 (1 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hop :love:


Superbe  Un ptit lien pour le wall stp


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Sympa


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

ET LÀ ==> pif paf, en grand


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Joli chounim .


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Superbe SM !!
> 
> Dit moi tu les as trouvé ou tes icones ???
> 
> sinon autre question... Est-il possible que l'icone du disque dur ne se place pas en haut à droite à chaque début de session ??


Les icons : http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/artists.php?id=335

Pour le disque, sur le bureau va dans les options de présentation et contrôle qu'il n'y a pas d'option de rangement, après y a plus qu'à déplacer le disque ou tu veux...


----------



## arno1x (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hop :love:



Salut maiwen

bien ton wall, Rimbaud revisité par Ernest Pignon Ernest dans les dominantes rouges orangés, j'aime, encore bravo.

@+  Arno


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Joli chounim .


C'est pas moi qui l'a fait hein... j'ai aucun mérite huhu


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut maiwen
> 
> bien ton wall, Rimbaud revisité par Ernest Pignon Ernest dans les dominantes rouges orangés, j'aime, encore bravo.
> 
> @+  Arno


le "rouge orangé" est de moi  on m'a envoyé l'image, qui avait d'autres couleurs donc et les joies de photoshop ont fait que je suis arrivée à ces couleurs là  

je ne savais pas d'où venait l'image, je connaissais pas ce Ernest, j'ai été voir son site, c'est vraiment bien  :love:


----------



## UnAm (2 Mai 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> sinon autre question... Est-il possible que l'icone du disque dur ne se place pas en haut à droite à chaque début de session ??


pour qu'à l'ouverture de session, tes icônes du bureau soient au même endroit qu'à la fermeture de session, j'avais lu un truc sur iMagine, mais je l'ai pas trouvé là...


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Mai 2006)

Merci SM !!! En grandeur ces icones 

Par contre pour la place des icones ben le problème est que la case est bien decochée dans les prefs.. Je vais fouiller chez iMagine, Merci UnAm !!!


----------



## EMqA (2 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Je cherche désespérement cette icone de photoshop cs2. Ou l'a tu trouvée ?
(Le wall n'est pas mal non plus)


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Très réussi. 

Serait-ce le Guggenheim de New York (ça y ressemble furieusement) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2006)

Merci Bompi   Il s'agit bien de GG NYC.  



			
				EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche désespérement cette icone de photoshop cs2. Ou l'a tu trouvée ?
> (Le wall n'est pas mal non plus)



3 liens: 
- par kb1
- par tekmonkey
- par K Soze

Si tu choisis une version PNG, je te rappelle que tu dois utiliser Pic2icon pour les convertir en icône, simplement en glissant l'icône dans l'onglet 'progress'. 

Le wallpaper peut être trouvé sur Pixel girl presents


----------



## supatofa (3 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bompi   Il s'agit bien de GG NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci woa et spécial big up à pixelgirl tout simplement génial ce site le contenu est époustouflant


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2006)

woa, je dois être nulle car je n'arrive pas à trouver ton wallpaper sur Pixelgirl Presents :rose: un petit lien s'teuplaît ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Mai 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> woa, je dois être nulle car je n'arrive pas à trouver ton wallpaper sur Pixelgirl Presents :rose: un petit lien s'teuplaît ?



Hello Macounette !

Tu trouveras le wall sur cette page... c'est le 6e en partant du bas...


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2006)

Merci TheraBylerm !  j'avais cherché dans "Photography" mais je n'avais pas pensé à regarder dans "Urban"...


----------



## EMqA (3 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bompi   Il s'agit bien de GG NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci


----------



## ultra' (3 Mai 2006)

Wallpaper dispo ici, bonne soirée


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper dispo ici, bonne soirée


très joli, bien fait et tout comme d'hab   

j'aime beaucoup ces couleurs estivales et la police est très jolie  bravo


----------



## ultra' (4 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très joli, bien fait et tout comme d'hab
> 
> j'aime beaucoup ces couleurs estivales et la police est très jolie  bravo



Merci Maiwenn, la police c'est Anke calligraphic, dispo ici : http://www.dafont.com/fontgrube-ah.d295


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Tcheu, ça ressemble à deux gouttes d'eau à Handelmod.


----------



## ultra' (4 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu, ça ressemble à deux gouttes d'eau à Handelmod.



Oui, c'est handelmod...je parlais de la police utilisée sur le wallpaper bien sûr, rien à voir avec handelmod bien sûr


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Cliquez sur la miniature of course


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

c'est très joli twk  ça rend super sur l'écran


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Merci maiwen le tient est pas mal non plus 

J'avait oublié de citer mes sources pour le wallpaper.


----------



## Tangi (6 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est très joli twk  ça rend super sur l'écran


Très chouette ...


...


----------



## bidibout (7 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voilà mon desk qu'en pensez-vous ? Désolé je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire un preview !

http://bidibout.free.fr/Image 1.png


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

C'est......familial


----------



## bidibout (7 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> C'est......familial



 oui je sais c'est banal et pas très original mais je viens de découvrir ce petit soft qui permet de mettre les miniatures sur le bureau alors j'ai fais mumuse


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mai 2006)

J'aimerai bien que tu me donnes le soft bidibout stp


----------



## bidibout (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien que tu me donnes le soft bidibout stp



Et voilà y'a qu'à demander http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà y'a qu'à demander http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml




Mici


----------



## bidibout (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mici



De rien  merci à gibet_b pour l'info.


----------



## gibet_b (7 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> De rien  merci à gibet_b pour l'info.



De rien  Il fait toujours son petit effet ce logiciel


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Je prend, ça peut toujours servir


----------



## sokh1985 (7 Mai 2006)

Le truc meteo est pas mal aussi, mais ça prend beaucoup de place dans la barre en haut, surtout sur un ch'tit écran en 1024. Vivement un chtit iMac 20"


----------



## gregetcoco (7 Mai 2006)

je regardes lassivement et régulierement se forum custo et je trouve que tous cela tourne un peu en rond en tous cas cela ne me motive pas pour changer ma custo actuelle, dommage...


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2006)

C'est Lassi chien fidèle ou lascivement ?


----------



## gregetcoco (7 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est Lassi chien fidèle ou lascivement ?




C' est* La Si* Do Ré Mi Fa Sol, enfin ca manque de Rock'nRoll


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je regardes lassivement et régulierement se forum custo et je trouve que tous cela tourne un peu en rond en tous cas cela ne me motive pas pour changer ma custo actuelle, dommage...



_
Lassivement_ ?
Lascivement ?
Avec lassitude ?
Sans vouloir te vexer, si les autres tournent en rond, c'est un peu ce que tu fais en ne postant jamais que le même desk, avec le même thème...
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de remettre inlassablement les mêmes captures.
Propose un peu "d'originalité" au lieu d'en attendre des autres.
Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté de bureau ici, je change de temps en temps de thème et de desk, mais je ne me vois pas re-poster un bureau qui n'a pas changé et quand l'envie m'en prendra, je posterai mon bureau du moment.
Il est sympa ton bureau, ton thème aussi, mais les habitués commencent à le connaître.

Ne pas changer et accuser les autres d'en faire plus ou moins autant... :rateau:


----------



## gregetcoco (7 Mai 2006)

J'ai appris énormément sur les forums de MacGé j'ose espérer que ma petite critique perso ne donnera pas lieu à une vague de réponses juste pourvue à detruire mon avis. Mais je sais que vous êtes tous bien au dessus de cela

:love:


----------



## gregetcoco (7 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _
> Lassivement_ ?
> Lascivement ?
> Avec lassitude ?
> ...




le temps de Poster et je me rends compte que je me suis tromper

Oups !!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appris énormément sur les forums de MacGé j'ose espérer que ma petite critique perso ne donnera pas lieu à une vague de réponses juste pourvue à detruire mon avis. Mais je sais que vous êtes tous bien au dessus de cela
> 
> :love:



Ai-je essayé de détruire ton avis ?
C'est juste qu'en gros, tu devrais montrer l'exemple au lieu de simplement te plaindre que ça ne change pas. 
Personnellement, j'ai un style différent de la majorité de ce qui est posté ici, au grand désarroi de certain(s)(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dark  :love:   ), je trouve aussi que c'est pas assez rock and roll(moi, on a dit que j'étais "grunge" !  ), je suis un peu à part et j'ai du mal à mettre les oeuvres des autres sur mon bureau  !

Pour le Rock, je compte sur toi !   



[Edith]
Ah !
Trop tard !    



[/Edith]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je regardes lassivement et régulierement se forum custo et je trouve que tous cela tourne un peu en rond en tous cas cela ne me motive pas pour changer ma custo actuelle, dommage...



Si tu aimes la customisation, il n'y a pas que Mac Génération  

Voici les sujets 'nos desktops sous x' sur d'autres forums: 

Forum Imagine [Fr]
MacThemes [Us]
GuiStyles [Pl]
Mac NN [Us]

Tu pourras constater que des centaines de membres participent à ces sujets, le rythme des mises à jours y est elevé, et les styles bien différents.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Mai 2006)

Faudra me la presenter edith.

Sinon le style des fond d'écran a Macmarco sont  en effet bien different de ce qui se fait en general c'est ce qui les rend encore mieux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

C'est un peu général le manque d'originalité dans le monde de la custo.
Il y'a vraiment peu de nouveaux thèmes qui sortent et ceux qui sortent ne sont pas très originaux ni parfois très beau.
Bref il n'y a plus que Gerrit ces temps-ci.


----------



## gregetcoco (8 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu général le manque d'originalité dans le monde de la custo.
> Il y'a vraiment peu de nouveaux thèmes qui sortent et ceux qui sortent ne sont pas très originaux ni parfois très beau.
> Bref il n'y a plus que Gerrit ces temps-ci.



C'est exactement dans se sens que j'ai envoyé mon post, ce n'était pas du tout une critique sur les menbres qui font du super boulot 

merci d'e l'avoir bien pris, et puis si il n'y a pas assez de thémes qui voient le jour à la base c'est bien la faute d'apple qui n'en propose que 2 non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2006)

Non c'est le fait que les thèmes sont longs à réalisés, il faut des centaines d'heures pour avoir un bon thème.
Ça décourage plein de monde bien sûr.
On est aussi limité, on ne peut pas jouer sur la transparence comme on le voudrait, bref par rapport à Windows on est limité.


----------



## Tangi (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, bonjour,

Voilà le mien en ce moment...





...


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2006)

:love: j'adore la photo


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> Voilà le mien en ce moment...
> 
> ...



Sympatique


----------



## gregetcoco (8 Mai 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> Voilà le mien en ce moment...
> 
> ...




la black pomme c'est ou please ?


----------



## Tangi (8 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> la black pomme c'est ou please ?


En fait on me l'avait filé par courriel donc si tu y tiens communique moi ton adresse par message privé et je te l'enverrai sans problème ...


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Justement je porpose de cet aparté pour demander ou est-ce que je pourrais trouver de belle icône mac ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Justement je porpose de cet aparté pour demander ou est-ce que je pourrais trouver de belle icône mac ?


va faire un tour par là


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Merci


----------



## UnAm (8 Mai 2006)

clean - dirty​


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Tout le monde a de sacré résolution ici !  et dire que moi je tourne en 800 / 600 quand la palourde fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

Mouais moi c'est 1024x768 c'est pas géant.


----------



## alexfvl (9 Mai 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Four swords by Cetanu12b Mod by Me
*Theme* : Eternal Orange Mod by Susumu Yoshida
*Icons* : The MixT
_


----------



## two (9 Mai 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : Four swords by Cetanu12b Mod by Me
> ...


excellent le wall ! ! !


----------



## goonie (9 Mai 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : Four swords by Cetanu12b Mod by Me
> ...


Superbe


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (10 Mai 2006)

Toujours aussi relaxant de tourner par ici et regarder vos desks.

Petite question au passage. Il y avait un fond d'écran que j'aimais beaucoup, mais je ne parviens plus à le retrouver dans les méandres du net. Il me semble qu'il provenait de DeviantART.
L'image représente le portrait dessiné (vector) d'une jeune femme aux cheveux noirs et longs. La couleur dominante est le gris (anthracite). Autres détails : les yeux bleus et un septum (piercing sur la partie médiane séparant les narines) si je me souviens bien...

Si quelqu'un voit de quoi je parle et se souvient par où le récupérer... Merci d'avance.


----------



## EtVlan (10 Mai 2006)

Voici le mien pour aujourd'hui...

Simple et sombre...

Voici le lien: La Porte des Maires


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (10 Mai 2006)

Après une poignée d'heures à chercher, j'ai fini par trouver.

Merci. :love:


----------



## UnAm (13 Mai 2006)

clean - dirty​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

Bien joli tout ça, ah orbital !


----------



## leon1983 (13 Mai 2006)

Tiens ben voilà mon desk du moment. Le wall est perso (réalisé avec inkscape sur lequel je débute).


----------



## Macounette (13 Mai 2006)

tout plein de joli desks (sauf le dernier, ne m'en veux pas leon1983, mais GWB n'est pas trop ma tasse de thé)... bravo tout le monde. 

pour ma part ça fait des mois que je n'ai plus rien changé au mien, donc... je m'abstiens   mais je vous admire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

Non mais ça a le mérite d'être original .


----------



## Bobias (13 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

etVlan (lol), où as-tu trouvé l'image de ton desk ? J'aime beaucoup, assez sombre pour mon humeur du moment...

Bravo pour tous vos desks, que d'imagination !!

Le plus surprenant étant celui de GWB, not my cup of tea either... :mouais: 

Le jour où j'aurai autant d'inspiration, je posterai par ici !!

Nico


----------



## jojofk (13 Mai 2006)

parce que j'ai rangé je poste ici.. (le prochain l'année prochaine..  )

Voir la pièce jointe 10625


voilà en même temps ça me fera un souvenir.. :rose:


----------



## EtVlan (13 Mai 2006)

Bon.

Je refais mon «post» (On dit ça comme ça, en «français»??






Par ici pour voir mon Desktop: Au repos...


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Mai 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Après une poignée d'heures à chercher, j'ai fini par trouver.
> 
> Merci. :love:



superbe j'adore

pour l'instant chez moi c'est ça 





plus tout jeune mais efficace


----------



## UnAm (14 Mai 2006)

xboxplayer?  ça casse tout


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> xboxplayer?  ça casse tout



LOL en fait je joue sur Xbox ( ce que micro$oft à fait de meilleur à mon avis  )
et Xboxplayer était un site et surtout un forum génial ou j'ai passé de long et de super moment :rose: ( c'était ma petite minute nostalgie ) l'aventure xboxplayer s'est terminé en juillet 2005 :sick: paix a son âme


----------



## EtVlan (14 Mai 2006)

J'ai fait le tour de quelques pages pour les desktops, et je ne retrouve pas...

J'ai vu, dans le coin gauche, en bas, un genre de Widget pour iTunes... blablabla... mais qui avait un 33 tours de sorti de moitié vers la droite... comme s'il sortirait de la pochette...

Avez-vous une idée?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> LOL en fait je joue sur Xbox ( ce que micro$oft à fait de meilleur à mon avis  )
> et Xboxplayer était un site et surtout un forum génial ou j'ai passé de long et de super moment :rose: ( c'était ma petite minute nostalgie ) l'aventure xboxplayer s'est terminé en juillet 2005 :sick: paix a son âme



J'étais là aussi Monsieur .


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> clean - dirty​




je suis bien interréssé par l'icone de la petite malette grise sur le bureau merci d'avance !!

a plus


----------



## arcank (14 Mai 2006)

C'est Alu_BriefCase.
Je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé 
Si tu veux, je peux te l'envoyer.
Contacte moi par MP

Arcank


----------



## UnAm (14 Mai 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> C'est Alu_BriefCase.
> Je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé
> Si tu veux, je peux te l'envoyer.
> Contacte moi par MP
> ...


+1 
c'est un vieux truc, je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé^^


----------



## Bebe Fraise (14 Mai 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi relaxant de tourner par ici et regarder vos desks.
> 
> Petite question au passage. Il y avait un fond d'écran que j'aimais beaucoup, mais je ne parviens plus à le retrouver dans les méandres du net. Il me semble qu'il provenait de DeviantART.
> L'image représente le portrait dessiné (vector) d'une jeune femme aux cheveux noirs et longs. La couleur dominante est le gris (anthracite). Autres détails : les yeux bleus et un septum (piercing sur la partie médiane séparant les narines) si je me souviens bien...
> ...








 ??

ici


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Franchement j'arriverais pas à bosser avec ce truc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

Tu bosses toi ? .


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Mai 2006)

Voilà mon mien !!!


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

J'aurais encore plus de mal à bosser avec le dernier, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons.

Par ailleurs, on dirait que tu cherches à te faire des amis à la RIAA ou le SNEP ...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Mai 2006)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> ??
> 
> ici



Merci. Toutefois, je m'étais auto-satisfait. 

Et je ne vois pas en quoi cela dérange pour travailler ?
Un dessin, aussi beau soit-il arrive à te titiller le titillou ? Huhu. :love:


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

Si je m'étais constitué un fond d'écran avec le texte (même sans illustration) de Thérèse Philosophe ou du Portier des Chartreux, c'est pour le coup que ma concentration en pâtirait.
Mais en l'occurrence, je pense que l'on n'a pas besoin d'aller jusqu'à des rêveries enflammées pour être déconcentré par ses yeux de biche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

Surtout un vectoriel somme toute médiocre.


----------



## Tangi (14 Mai 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Toutefois, je m'étais auto-satisfait.
> 
> Et je ne vois pas en quoi cela dérange pour travailler ?
> Un dessin, aussi beau soit-il arrive à te titiller le titillou ? Huhu. :love:


Jolie expression, très jolie ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2006)




----------



## argothian22 (16 Mai 2006)

superbe wall  ...

... peux tu me dire comment je peux faire pour avoir comme toi la pochette du cd et le titre de la chanson qui s'affiche?  

... et comment tu fais pour avoir les heures de tous les pays?    merci


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Pour la cover du cd, c'est synergy (payant - 5 euros). Il te permet aussi d'avoir un controleur d'iTunes dans la bar des menus, ce qui est assez pratique 

Sinon, en version gratuite, tu peux utiliser Bytecontroller, couplé à Growl iTunes, ça te fera le même effet  

Pour les heures, c'est  ici. Il te faudra Yahoo Widget pour l'utiliser (attention consomme pas mal de mémoire...  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2006)

Merci argothian  
Quant au wall, tu peux le trouver ici


----------



## bibyfok (17 Mai 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon mien !!!


J'aimerai bien tes icones sachet plastique 
Aurais tu un lien Stp ?
Merci


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2006)

http://www.iconbulk.com/stockfree.asp?strt=98


----------



## bibyfok (17 Mai 2006)

Merci


----------



## argothian22 (17 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour la cover du cd, c'est synergy (payant - 5 euros). Il te permet aussi d'avoir un controleur d'iTunes dans la bar des menus, ce qui est assez pratique
> 
> Sinon, en version gratuite, tu peux utiliser Bytecontroller, couplé à Growl iTunes, ça te fera le même effet
> 
> Pour les heures, c'est  ici. Il te faudra Yahoo Widget pour l'utiliser (attention consomme pas mal de mémoire...  )



Je sais pas pour vous mais le lien to downoload "bytecontroller" ne marche pas ...


----------



## ultra' (17 Mai 2006)

Wallpaper par Rhc dispo ici


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

Petite question qui a surement déjà du être posée? Quel outil peut-on utiliser pour modifier les icones avec un imac Intel?


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper par Rhc dispo ici



j'adore le style des "pimp my desk" bravo à l'artiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Petite question qui a surement déjà du être posée? Quel outil peut-on utiliser pour modifier les icones avec un imac Intel?



tu veux dire appliquer des icônes ? 

pour les icônes de base, tu peux faire la méthode du pomme I :

Sélectionner l'icône souhaitée / pomme I / La copier après avoir mis en surbrillance.
Sélectionner le dossier en question / pomme I / La coller après avoir mis en surbrillance.

pour le reste (corbeille, finder, système) tu peux utiliser Candybar.


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire appliquer des icônes ?
> 
> pour les icônes de base, tu peux faire la méthode du pomme I :
> 
> ...



Ok, merci.
C'est le nom de candybar que je cherchai et je voulai savoir si ca tournait sur un imac Intel merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Oui !


----------



## UnAm (18 Mai 2006)

contient de la nudité


​wallpaper & thème dispo sur FrenchStudio


----------



## EtVlan (18 Mai 2006)

WOW... Hummmmm


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Mai 2006)

très original bravo ça claque comme bureau


----------



## gregetcoco (18 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper par Rhc dispo ici


 

ou puis je trouver l'icone du petit sac dans le dock et l'icone du cube avec la pomme sur le bureau; merci d'avance 

ps : tout ceci est superbe


----------



## HOLYSOLDIER (18 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde, premier post ici, voici mon desk: 





Lien alternatif: FLICKR

Merci


----------



## iDiot (18 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> ou puis je trouver l'icone du petit sac dans le dock et l'icone du cube avec la pomme sur le bureau; merci d'avance
> 
> ps : tout ceci est superbe



Pour l'icone du cube, c'est ici (un des deux premiers pack). 
Pour le sac, pas d'idée par contre.


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Mai 2006)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien tes icones sachet plastique
> Aurais tu un lien Stp ?
> Merci



SM t'as répondu  Je lui avais déjà posé la question il y a de ca quelques pages 

Ils sont vraiment sympas ces icones


----------



## MamaCass (18 Mai 2006)

Mon p'tit ibook G4 qui tient le coup, 2 ans déjà !
Wall : David Lanham
Icones : Laurent Baumann


----------



## ultra' (18 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'icone du cube, c'est ici (un des deux premiers pack).
> Pour le sac, pas d'idée par contre.



Merci iDiot, le sac est de Susumu mais il ne l'a jamais releasé, donc le mieux est de lui demander directement si ça t'intéresse Gregetcoco


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Merci iDiot, le sac est de Susumu mais il ne l'a jamais_ releasé_, donc le mieux est de lui demander directement si ça t'intéresse Gregetcoco



Tient ça tombe bien je comprend pas bien ce que veut dire ce terme que je vois assez souvent ?
Releasé
au cas ou vous l'auriez pas compris moi et l'anglais ça fait 4


----------



## iDiot (18 Mai 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> Tient ça tombe bien je comprend pas bien ce que veut dire ce terme que je vois assez souvent ?
> Releasé
> au cas ou vous l'auriez pas compris moi et l'anglais ça fait 4



Release = mettre à la disposition de tout le monde


----------



## alexfvl (19 Mai 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Retro Bounce by DeviousDuo Mod by Me
*Theme* : Fantastic by Ultraman
*Icons* : The MixT
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Comme d'hab' quoi .


----------



## EtVlan (20 Mai 2006)

Wallpaper
Desktop
Releasé

Par chance que l'on soit sur un site français...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2006)

Merci encore Augie pour m'avoir fait découvrir ce wallpaper


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 
Woa où as-tu trouvé tes icones ?

Très beau Desktop...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Woa où as-tu trouvé tes icones ?
> 
> Très beau Desktop...



Merci  

Pour les icônes, cela vient d'ici, il y a quelques applications (Shiira, Photoshop CS2, Netnewswire, Dictionary, Pixadex), le smiley ichat est de James Meister, et l'icône Transmit et les disques durs sont de Susumu...


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

​
voilà mon dernier  fait y'a un p'tit moment mais pas posté dans les productions de custo parce que je sais pas trop si ça en vaut la peine. En tout cas avec le thème Somatic, ça met du punch au mac


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Pour les icônes, cela vient d'ici, il y a quelques applications (Shiira, Photoshop CS2, Netnewswire, Dictionary, Pixadex), le smiley ichat est de James Meister, et l'icône Transmit et les disques durs sont de Susumu...


Merci bien !

Voilà le miens :







Clean

Bien simple, 

Thème :  Uno
Icones : Trouver un peu partout sur le web


----------



## ice (21 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien !
> 
> Voilà le miens :
> 
> ...


Super beau ton desk j'adore  mais dis moi à quoi sert l'icône applications dans la barre des menus?


----------



## Wolfmac (21 Mai 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Super beau ton desk j'adore  mais dis moi à quoi sert l'icône applications dans la barre des menus?



ah je suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarqué  je me suis posé la même question


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Super beau ton desk j'adore  mais dis moi à quoi sert l'icône applications dans la barre des menus?



Sans doute l'icône d'un lanceur permettant de choisir des applications directement sans passer par le pomme / maj / A du finder. 

Je ne connais pas cette icône mais Tiger Launch est gratuit et similaire.


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## UnAm (23 Mai 2006)

bien sombre tout ça  mais stylé ^^


----------



## Dory (23 Mai 2006)

Woa... Maiwen... superbes desk    

Très jolis..


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien !
> 
> Voilà le miens :
> 
> ...


 
Super beau Pnico, j'avais un moment le même fond d'cran que toi ( pixelgirls )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Super beau Pnico, j'avais un moment le même fond d'cran que toi ( pixelgirls )



Pixel girl en avait proposé un seul mais l'auteur a récemment mis en téléchargement un pack sur sa galerie deviantart


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Mai 2006)

y'a toujours un moment ou je retourne a mes premières amour  





Clean ​


----------



## UnAm (23 Mai 2006)

le truc en bas à droite, c'est une icône ou une application? :love:


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> le truc en bas à droite, c'est une icône ou une application? :love:



On dirait plutôt le widget Lavalamp !!


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Mai 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plutôt le widget Lavalamp !!



exacte Sim le pirate : totalement inutile mais indispensable ( le pire c'est que j'ai la même en taille réelle à côté du mini :bebe: )


----------



## ultra' (24 Mai 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> y'a toujours un moment ou je retourne a mes premières amour
> 
> Clean ​



En fait t'es en mod graphite, il faudrait que tu passes en mode aqua sinon le thème Fantastic n'est pas skinné...


----------



## Wolfmac (24 Mai 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> En fait t'es en mod graphite, il faudrait que tu passes en mode aqua sinon le thème Fantastic n'est pas skinné...



ah ok merci Ultra j'avais pas penser à remettre aqua c'est vrai que ça change !!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Mai 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Super beau ton desk j'adore  mais dis moi à quoi sert l'icône applications dans la barre des menus?



Enfait c'est Butler avec comme icone celle du dossier application (noirisé :rateau: sour photoshop). Et il y à toute mes applications, plus simple que d'aller dans le dossier...

WOA : Un énorme merci pour ce pack !!!!! Extra, tiptop...


----------



## Kéfa (25 Mai 2006)

Premier desk sous mac. En attendant Shapeshifter, obligé de se contenter d'aqua.





[ Dirty Version ]


THEME : Aqua
WALL : Afternoon by mellamog
ICONES : Mix
ADIUM : Mod de différents sets déjà existants
COVERFLOW comme logiciel sur la version Dirty


----------



## UnAm (25 Mai 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plutôt le widget Lavalamp !!


thanks


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Pixel girl en avait proposé un seul mais l'auteur a récemment mis en téléchargement un pack sur sa galerie deviantart


 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Mai 2006)

Très sympas !


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Très joli mon ami .


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Très sobre, j'aime beaucoup !

L'icone dans le dock avec l'alien jaune vient d'où ? De même pour les 2 icones avec une planète ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> L'icone dans le dock avec l'alien jaune vient d'où ? De même pour les 2 icones avec une planète ?




Icon Drawer
Alien
Colloquy


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>



Pourrais tu me donner le lien de ton wallapaper, il est sublime


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Mai 2006)

Tu le trouveras dans les fond sd'écran sur ce site : http://www.guikit.com


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le trouveras dans les fond sd'écran sur ce site : http://www.guikit.com



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ultra' (28 Mai 2006)

theme - Stomp
icons - jon@z
wallpaper - mandy moore
synergy - stomp
adium - stars
applis - stars
font - calibri


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Icon Drawer
> Alien
> Colloquy


Merci !


----------



## Punky_14 (28 Mai 2006)

voilà le mien...:rose: 





PS: je suis débutant en matière de customization


Editus moderatus: Merci d'utiliser des liens ou des vignettes clicables.


----------



## Wolfmac (28 Mai 2006)

Punky_14 a dit:
			
		

> voilà le mien...:rose:
> 
> PS: je suis débutant en matière de customization



un bon débutant alors   black attitude j'aime beaucoup le style


----------



## UnAm (29 Mai 2006)

Clean - Dirty​_Safari Icon & YahooWidgetEngine by Me_


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (29 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> Clean - Dirty​_Safari Icon & YahooWidgetEngine by Me_


C'est très joli!
C'est quoi le Wall ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

c'est là


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est là


Merci!!
Je l'aime bien, il va bien avec la saison du printemps..


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2006)

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas utilisé un fond d'écran de quelqu'un autre (que moi )





j'aime beaucoup celui là


----------



## sokh1985 (30 Mai 2006)

Faut dire qu'il est bien joli


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

.


----------



## jem25 (1 Juin 2006)

moi j'y connais rien en custom sur mac (sur pc oui) mais juste untruc s'est quoi vos Apps qui permette de mettre la pochette du cd qui est lu et aussi votre truc pour mettre une photo dans un cadre blancs sur le bureau ca pete trop, ca prend bcp de ram?


----------



## jem25 (1 Juin 2006)

petite question conne vous faite comment pour laisser des widgets definitivement sur votre bureau?


----------



## alexfvl (1 Juin 2006)

Clean - Not Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : memories of morning past by Headvoid
*Theme* : XIDG-Soapsky by Xiap
*Icons* : The MixT (Bug & Balloon Modd by Me)
_


----------



## Imaginus (1 Juin 2006)

Clique sur le widget sans relacher la souris et glisse le vers ton bureau. Sans relacher toujours appuyes sur F12...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le widget sans relacher la souris et glisse le vers ton bureau. Sans relacher toujours appuyes sur F12...


il y'a d'abord une commande à faire dans le terminal il me semble, mais laquelle je sais plus

alex, joli


----------



## Imaginus (1 Juin 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean - Not Clean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : memories of morning past by Headvoid
> ...



Tres joli ! 

PS: C'est quoi le widget que vous utilisez en bas à gauche pour affiché le titre en cour sous Itunes ?(Moi j'utilise album art mais il est pas aussi beau)


----------



## jem25 (1 Juin 2006)

deuxieme question peut on faire en sorte que les widgets sur le bureau ne soit en premier plan lorsque l'on utilise une autre appli?


----------



## jem25 (1 Juin 2006)

En fait la grosse question c'est ou trouver tout vos beaux widgets? Je trouve rien de senblabe en fait c'est surtout le truc pour mettre la photo (celui de vampire1976) et le truc itunes (celui de woa) que je voudrais qq a les liens svp, merci bcp.


----------



## jeff3 (1 Juin 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> petite question conne vous faite comment pour laisser des widgets definitivement sur votre bureau?


Tu peux utiliser Amnesty Widget Browser


----------



## ice (1 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y'a d'abord une commande à faire dans le terminal il me semble, mais laquelle je sais plus
> 
> alex, joli


Non pas besoin de commande je viens d'essayer&#8230; je ne pensais pas que cela était possible&#8230;


----------



## ultra' (1 Juin 2006)

La commande c'est pour pouvoir en avoir + d'1 sur le bureau


----------



## gregetcoco (2 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le widget sans relacher la souris et glisse le vers ton bureau. Sans relacher toujours appuyes sur F12...




ca marche pas ou je comprends pas la manip


----------



## jem25 (2 Juin 2006)

j'ai essayer hier et ca marche en fait fait coome si tu placait le widget sur le dashboard ensuite tj en  gardant le bouton gauche de la souris clic sur F12 et tu le met où tu veux
par contre tu ne peut pas modifier l'apparence il sera tj en premier plan. Si tu veux pouvoir regler la position, la transparence je te conseille Yahoowidget

Voila voila


----------



## Fondug (3 Juin 2006)

Mon premier desk sur mon ti macbook 13

http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image13mi.png


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2006)

mon dernier





Wall : moi ^^
Theme : Samui 2.0
Icônes : Creme et Neige

il est bien ton desk Fondug


----------



## ice (3 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est la géode si je ne m'abuse, non?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> C'est la géode si je ne m'abuse, non?


Oui c'est ça  prise un jour de pluie :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
c'est quoi les textes a gauche ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les textes a gauche ?


c'est ma liste de contact Adium 

edit : le petit "p" c'est PopCharX, qui permet d'avoir des caractères qui ne sont pas sur le clavier, à portée de main


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier



Et le petit "p" à côté de la pomme ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma liste de contact Adium
> 
> edit : le petit "p" c'est PopCharX, qui permet d'avoir des caractères qui ne sont pas sur le clavier, à portée de main



Pour la jeune fille aux mains c'est important .


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : le petit "p" c'est PopCharX, qui permet d'avoir des caractères qui ne sont pas sur le clavier, à portée de main




Merci   , il existe un équivalent freeware ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci   , il existe un équivalent freeware ?


aucune idée ... faut chercher  

Corentin  :rateau:


----------



## Lisaraël (3 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Très beau screen, bravo.

Juste par curiosité, c'est avec quoi que tu fais apparaître les données de la lecture actuelle sur iTunes, en haut à gauche de ton écran ?

Merci !


----------



## jem25 (3 Juin 2006)

même question


----------



## arcank (3 Juin 2006)

Lisaraël a dit:
			
		

> Très beau screen, bravo.
> 
> Juste par curiosité, c'est avec quoi que tu fais apparaître les données de la lecture actuelle sur iTunes, en haut à gauche de ton écran ?
> 
> Merci !


Synergy je pense.

Arcank


----------



## jem25 (3 Juin 2006)

cela rentre pas dans ce topic mais bon;a propos de synergy j'vient de le choper faut faire comment pour avoir l'image du disque en cours, j'ai bien sélectionner l'option pour trouver sur internet mais rien:mouais:


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2006)

Il arrive aussi qu'il ne trouve pas ... Notamment pour les disques mal renseignés ou peu connus.


----------



## jem25 (3 Juin 2006)

en fait c'est bien ca encore une question: y'a moyen de le laissser constament mais en arrière plan?


----------



## Darfox (4 Juin 2006)

Mine :





Wallpaper : VSI
Thème : Truth 1.1
Icones : Une peu de tout ^^


----------



## Wolfmac (4 Juin 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est bien ca encore une question: y'a moyen de le laissser constament mais en arrière plan?



malheureusement non c'est pas possible, par contre cluttter le peut lui mais le look est moins épuré :hein:

pas mal Darfox, le wall est sympa 

arf j'ais posté sans mettre mon desk :rose:  BOUH pas bien ça  





thème :milk
wall : trouvé ici
icones : iyanadetout


----------



## UnAm (5 Juin 2006)

Clean - Dirty - Geek'style​


----------



## arno1x (5 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> Clean - Dirty - Geek'style​


super beau UnAm, mais quel est le thème stp?

Arno


----------



## UnAm (5 Juin 2006)

ouais, il est trop beau ce thème! Aluminium, de Gerrit... tu peux le trouver sur Guikit (cf ma sign).


----------



## Paradise (5 Juin 2006)

pas mal UnAm vraiment en plus je suis présent sur ton desk donc bon que demande le peuple


----------



## UnAm (5 Juin 2006)

t'es une star, que veux-tu ^^


----------



## arno1x (5 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> ouais, il est trop beau ce thème! Aluminium, de Gerrit... tu peux le trouver sur Guikit (cf ma sign).


merci, ça y est je l'ai chargé (j'avais PowderAGV2 qui est super aussi) & installé & c'est vrai qu'il est super. je vais, du coup changé la police, faut faire le choix maintenant (de la police) & je montre tout ça demain. Bonne nuit.
Arno


----------



## UnAm (5 Juin 2006)

fais nous un beau desk :love:

j'ai installé Silk, mais j'ai pas capté comment ça marche  ça m'a vite saoulé en fait^^ je l'ai viré :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Juin 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pas mal UnAm vraiment en plus je suis présent sur ton desk donc bon que demande le peuple




Quoi tu as pris un MacBookPro


----------



## Paradise (6 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu as pris un MacBookPro




ouai ca y est je voulais attendre la Rev B mais bon   en fait j'ai eu une bourse d'étude, donc je me suis fait bien plaisir   au moins maintenant mes appli 3D et autres tournent a toc   ( c'est mon coté geek)


----------



## Toumak (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> Clean - Dirty - Geek'style​


très beau j'adore
comment fais-tu pour avoir ce texte en fond d'écran
si je ne me trompe pas il y a la commande top du terminal ?
ça fait longtemps que je cherche comment faire pour le mettre en fond d'écran
en tous cas super beau


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> très beau j'adore
> comment fais-tu pour avoir ce texte en fond d'écran
> si je ne me trompe pas il y a la commande top du terminal ?
> ça fait longtemps que je cherche comment faire pour le mettre en fond d'écran
> en tous cas super beau




Ce doit être Geek Tool.


----------



## UnAm (6 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être Geek Tool.


ui c'est ça... c'est même écrit dans mon "top"


----------



## Toumak (6 Juin 2006)

merci c'est super


----------



## Paradise (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> ui c'est ça... c'est même écrit dans mon "top"




UnAm plus la peine de te cacher ton coté Geek power...     c'est comme ca qu'on t'aime  :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> ui c'est ça... c'est même écrit dans mon "top"




Parce que tu crois que je me suis amusé à le lire ?


----------



## UnAm (6 Juin 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> UnAm plus la peine de te cacher ton coté Geek power...     c'est comme ca qu'on t'aime  :love:


:rose:
@Macmarco: bah oui, c'est fait pour ça


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> @Macmarco: bah oui, c'est fait pour ça




C'est bien une réponse de geek ça, tiens !


----------



## Joelaloose (6 Juin 2006)

voilà ma petite contribution, c'est ma toute première fois  alors soyez indulgent merci.
Je n'ai pas appliqué de thème juste des icones et un wallpaper





Le wallpaper est "travel2" il a été trouvé sur pixelgirl (il me semble)
Le icônes ont été glanées un peu partout avec une large dominance de Xpack et Yeti Box


----------



## gregetcoco (6 Juin 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:
			
		

> voilà ma petite contribution, c'est ma toute première fois  alors soyez indulgent merci.
> Je n'ai pas appliqué de thème juste des icones et un wallpaper
> 
> 
> ...





pour un premier c'est vraiment trés réussi bravo


----------



## arno1x (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> fais nous un beau desk :love:
> 
> j'ai installé Silk, mais j'ai pas capté comment ça marche  ça m'a vite saoulé en fait^^ je l'ai viré :rose:


salut à tous
voilà donc mon nouveau thème.

thème : Aluminium
Font : helvetica Neue
fond : j'ai oublié...
icones : Albook

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4171/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## UnAm (6 Juin 2006)

c'est clair, bien sympathique ton desk!


----------



## arno1x (6 Juin 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, bien sympathique ton desk!



merci, mais le thème est vraiment beau (à mes yeux bien sûr)


----------



## UnAm (6 Juin 2006)

bravo Arno1x


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Très joli Joe et Arno .


----------



## alexfvl (8 Juin 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : ethereality by PlasmaX7
*Theme* : Mauris
*Icons* : The MixT
_


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## Alcidnikopol (9 Juin 2006)

une question bete comme sa
mais c'est quoi l icone en forme de papillon?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2006)

tu parles bien de la barre des menus ? Sticky windows


----------



## Alcidnikopol (9 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> tu parles bien de la barre des menus ? Sticky windows



merci de l info 
ayant switche depuis janvier j en suis encore a decouvrir tout plein de choses


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Pas de souci, on est tous passer par là .


----------



## jem25 (9 Juin 2006)

vous connaissez un moyen de changer juste l'apparence des fenêtres mais du finder? j'aime bien le thème aero (rend transparent les fenetres alu) mais je le veux pas sur le finder. Des idée? perso j'utilise shapeshifter


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez un moyen de changer juste l'apparence des fenêtres mais du finder? j'aime bien le thème aero (rend transparent les fenetres alu) mais je le veux pas sur le finder. Des idée? perso j'utilise shapeshifter




Peut-être Uno ?


----------



## ice (9 Juin 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

>


Pas mal du tout  mais quel est le thème?


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout  mais quel est le thème?



Il me semble reconnaître Frankentheme. 
Finalement, c'est peut-être bien PhotoPro comme moi !


----------



## jem25 (9 Juin 2006)

Merci bcp macmarco


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2006)

De rien, jem. 

Ca fait longtemps, tiens ! 





Thème : PhotoPro 1.0
Fond d'écran perso.
Icônes DD perso, autres, icônes du thème.


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> De rien, jem.
> 
> Ca fait longtemps, tiens !
> 
> ...


Où peut-on trouver ce thème?


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Où peut-on trouver ce thème?




C'est un thème pour ShapeShifter, je l'ai trouvé sur InterfaceLift.


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un thème pour ShapeShifter, je l'ai trouvé sur InterfaceLift.


Merci  essayé et adopté :love:


J'ai un petit problème, j'ai appliqué le thème mais une fois appliqué, on dirait que la barre des menus n'a pas été complètement modifiée

Voilà ce que ça donne:

Voir la pièce jointe 10923


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Juin 2006)

Oui c'est bien photo pro ^^


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Merci  essayé et adopté :love:
> 
> 
> J'ai un petit problème, j'ai appliqué le thème mais une fois appliqué, on dirait que la barre des menus n'a pas été complètement modifiée
> ...




Regarde bien dans ShapeShifter quand tu déroules PhotoPro, il y a Menu Extra Fix pour régler le problème


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

AuGie se marie aujourd'hui .


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien dans ShapeShifter quand tu déroules PhotoPro, il y a Menu Extra Fix pour régler le problème


Oui ok mais lorsque je le fais le thème n'est plus du tout en noir mais devient gris&#8230; est-ce normal?


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Oui ok mais lorsque je le fais le thème n'est plus du tout en noir mais devient gris est-ce normal?




C'est vrai qu'il m'a fait le coup aussi.
Soit le Fix It n'est pas au point, soit on ne fait pas comme il faut...


----------



## bengilli (10 Juin 2006)

y'avait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu le temps de repersonnaliser mon espace de travail

(merci vampire1976 pour l'idée du set d'icones)





Thème : Paper & Plastic

http://interfacelift.com/themes-mac/details.php?id=43

Set d'icones : AIBook

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1438

Dock : TransparentDock

http://www.freerangemac.com/

Les bureaux multiples sont gérés par DesktopManager

http://desktopmanager.berlios.de/


----------



## twk (10 Juin 2006)

C'est chouette un mac en niveau de gris


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les bureaux multiples sont gérés par DesktopManager
> 
> http://desktopmanager.berlios.de/




En même temps, sur le screen ça se voit pas   

Mais avec ça, Mon MacBook arrête pas de se prendre des claques :mouais: 

Mais promis je le frappe pas trop fort :love:


----------



## bengilli (11 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, sur le screen ça se voit pas



En bas à gauche ?




			
				twk a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette un mac en niveau de gris



et tellement reposant


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> En bas à gauche ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mouais, c'est vrai, mais ça saute pas aux yeux... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Minimaliste quoi.
J'aime bien .


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## ice (12 Juin 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> image


Jolie


----------



## ultra' (12 Juin 2006)

Theme => milk mini / Anubis
Wallpaper => ciel de Tunisie / Bioscoop
Icons => desktop, mail / Ave Tenebrae
Yahoo => itunescontroller, itunes display
Adium message style => Renkoo
Adium emoticons => emostars / Ultra'
Font => Calibri


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2006)

Bon bhin Ultra' comme d'hab j'adore   magnifique


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Jolie



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Darkfire (12 Juin 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Theme => milk mini / Anubis
> Wallpaper => ciel de Tunisie / Bioscoop
> Icons => desktop, mail / Ave Tenebrae
> Yahoo => itunescontroller, itunes display
> ...



Salut ,
il n'y'aura pas un petit package pour faire tou ça d'un coup ??
car je sais (à peu près) installer des thèmes, wallpaper icônes...Mais pas plus.
Le reste (donc yahoo,adium et font) je sais pas comme changer et même trouver ces fichiers..
A++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> y'avait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu le temps de repersonnaliser mon espace de travail
> (merci vampire1976 pour l'idée du set d'icones)



Mais de rien Bengi ^^ ça en jète ce set hein ? ^^

Très beau desk, sobre et élégant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2006)

Joli ! Comment fais-tu pour avoir ta fonction pomme tab en transparence ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2006)

simplement en faisant pomme tab et en appuyant très rapidement sur pomme shift 3


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

bon bah a moi...

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/513/image12gs3.jpg

euh l'est pas terminé (pour les icones) mais je change de machine vendredi alors c'est pas trop un probléme...

oui c'est un peu noir mais bon...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2006)

Coucou,
J'ai reinstaller mon ibook ce matin : J'avais oublié à quoi ca ressembler Mac OS X neuf !!!


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2006)

Pas mal, en effet ... Je trouve cependant que, par défaut, le Dock est un peu trop maousse.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2006)

Oui c'est clair qu'il est énorme ! La premiere que j'ai faite : réduire le dock !!!


----------



## Darfox (14 Juin 2006)

Réinstallation du système hier soir :






*Wallpaper* : Mirita de Leon C 
* Thème* : BBX Mercury X 1.5 
*Font* : Marker Felt 
*Icones* : Pure


----------



## supatofa (14 Juin 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bon bah a moi...
> 
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/513/image12gs3.jpg
> 
> ...




noir c'est noir...en tout cas félicitation pour la music que tu écoutes


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## alexfvl (15 Juin 2006)

Voila un "special", non pas de ma station de travail, mais de mon macbook ... 





Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : DJ Tools by Me
*Theme* : Aqua (en attendant la MAJ de shapeshifter)
*Icons* : Agua by David Lanham
_


----------



## MamaCass (15 Juin 2006)

Vu la résolution de l'écran, on dirait un 19 pouces ! dingue dingue !!!


----------



## Helmer (15 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Bien joli ce fond.
Est-ce un widget Dashboard ou Konfabulator qui t'affiche l'heure de plusieurs villes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2006)

Merci Helmer, il s'agit d'un widget Yahoo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

.


----------



## .Steff (15 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .


Hum.Intéressant  J'avais jamais vu ca


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2006)

Disons qu'il faut être assez convaincu (patriote, quoi) et ne pas avoir les yeux trop sensibles (bleu puissant sur fond blanc dans un petit motif : un peu électrique).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Le fond d'écran c'était juste pour essayer et je ne suis pas vraiment patriote ...


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juin 2006)

N'ayons pas peur des mots... Ca pete les yeux


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2006)

Disons que si, comme moi, tu passes 10-12h par jour sur ton écran, il faut investir dans le collyre ...


----------



## sokh1985 (16 Juin 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Voila un "special", non pas de ma station de travail, mais de mon macbook ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euh, il est en quelle résolution ton macbook, j'en ai un et ça s'est pas affiché comme si c'était la même résolution...

Et avec quoi t'as réussi à skinner? ShapeShifter est pas compatible mac intel...


----------



## ice (16 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, il est en quelle résolution ton macbook, j'en ai un et ça s'est pas affiché comme si c'était la même résolution...
> 
> Et avec quoi t'as réussi à skinner? ShapeShifter est pas compatible mac intel...


Je ne pense pas du tout qu'il ait utilisé ShapeShifter


----------



## I-bouk (16 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .



euhh....  j'ai le droit de dire moche ? ( quelque soit le drapeau.. )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, il est en quelle résolution ton macbook, j'en ai un et ça s'est pas affiché comme si c'était la même résolution...
> 
> Et avec quoi t'as réussi à skinner? ShapeShifter est pas compatible mac intel...



La résolution de mon mac book est en 1440x900 (voir préférences systèmes > écrans).
Je pense qu'il en est de même pour Alex.

Il a utilisé Silk pour changer la police du système et Candybar pour les icônes.


----------



## alexfvl (17 Juin 2006)

tu as tout a fait raison fabien  c'est ca


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .



J'aime pas trop... disons que c'est trop chargé à mon gout  les couleurs me plaisent, mais faudrait que ça soit un peu moins présent (à la limite une seule étoile plus grande au centre de l'écran)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

De toute façon, moi non plus je ne l'utilise plus.
Je me suis brulé les yeux .


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juin 2006)

hahahaah ok ! 

voila le mien


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2006)

Ah ! le fútbol ... Je vois bien les Suisses et les Coréens en huitièmes de finale : qui nous prépare le wall associé ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! le fútbol ... Je vois bien les Suisses et les Coréens en huitièmes de finale : qui nous prépare le wall associé ?



ahahah ouais pourquoi pas, moi je signe tout de suite 

Sinon pour mon wall il s'agit d'un vieux maillot (1979) que j'ai retrouvé et j'adore la coupe


----------



## Pooley (18 Juin 2006)

et vouala, mon nouveau bureau sur mon nouveau iMac 20"...

a peu pres pareil que l'autre, a part pour les icônes  





(cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir une fois que sur imageshack  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Joli !


----------



## Pooley (18 Juin 2006)

ah oui j'avais vu des bureaux avec en bas des controlleurs d'activité du cpu, quelqu'un sait où est ce que je peux le trouver sans qu'il soit sur dashboard?

merci d'avance

comme sur ce bureau : 

 (le lien marche meme si la photo s'affiche pas)


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2006)

Hello, a mon avis ça doit être un "widget" Konfabulator... regarde par là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Thème : Forgotten.
Fond d'écran : Sans.
Icones : Sans.
Applications : Dragthing avec une configuration comme FluxBox sur Linux. Butler.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Tiens y'a longtemps que j'n'ai posté ici...
voici donc mon desk actuel du moins 
pour le moment  




(l'image est un peu grande, 
sorry pour les p'tits écrans)


----------



## goonie (18 Juin 2006)

Il y avait longtemps...




Wall : Clear sky by Themj2
Icons : Aqua Candy 2 & Itunes by Cebos
Thème : Fantastic by Ultraman
Music : do it all by Nyima


----------



## arno1x (18 Juin 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'avais vu des bureaux avec en bas des controlleurs d'activité du cpu, quelqu'un sait où est ce que je peux le trouver sans qu'il soit sur dashboard?
> 
> merci d'avance
> 
> ...


Salut, hey c'est mon bureau, ça fait plaisir de le voir ici   c'est Temperature Monitor : http://www.bresink.com/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html 

@+
Arno


----------



## Pooley (18 Juin 2006)

aaah merci  

j'ai cherché pendant tout l'aprem, ca commencait a me gaver ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2006)




----------



## ice (19 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Super j'adore  100% Apple


----------



## mrbacoffe (19 Juin 2006)

Moi, j'ai du mal à me faire un avis... alors j'attend les votres, en tout cas, faut savoir que je me suis donné du mal.

PS : Merci de l'hypocrisie pour la font Handel gothic ! M'en fou, j'ai pris eurostile, et c'est largement plus beau


----------



## mrbacoffe (19 Juin 2006)

Bordel, les liens marchent pas.....

alors voilà :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4304/size/big/cat/505


et pis 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4305/size/big/cat/


Maintenant ca doit etre bon... yep


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

On a pas d'avis à te donner.
Un bureau ça doit juste plaire à son utilisateur, uniquement.
Par exemple, ici je suis sûrement celui qui fait le plus d'effort sur mes desks et je sais que mon style ne convient pas à tout le monde mais tant que MOI j'aime c'est le principal.


----------



## mrbacoffe (19 Juin 2006)

biensur, ca fait plaisir, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que toi, tu crées même jusqu'au theme, en tout cas on a l'impression, car c'est du jamais vu. Après si t'arrives à bosser avec, tant mieux !

Bref, c'est cool, merci de ton avis et je precise que je ne suis pas ingénieur informaticien graphiste je sais pas quoi... je décois ? dsl d'être un simple utilisateur grand public...blurp

  je vous adore


----------



## mrbacoffe (19 Juin 2006)

et vive la Drum&Bass... j'avais oublié ce petit detail ! :afraid:


----------



## mrbacoffe (19 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> hahahaah ok !
> 
> voila le mien




Tiens ! Comment tu fais pour avoir adium comme ca sur ton bureau à gauche ? Merci bien ! Je me doute qu'il doit y avoir une police speciale, laquelle ? et surtout comment tu rend le reste transparent ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

mrbacoffe a dit:
			
		

> biensur, ca fait plaisir, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que toi, tu crées même jusqu'au theme, en tout cas on a l'impression, car c'est du jamais vu. Après si t'arrives à bosser avec, tant mieux !
> 
> Bref, c'est cool, merci de ton avis et je precise que je ne suis pas ingénieur informaticien graphiste je sais pas quoi... je décois ? dsl d'être un simple utilisateur grand public...blurp
> 
> je vous adore



Farpaitement .


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (19 Juin 2006)

mon premier, simple et tout gratuit ..  (pas beaucoup de custo mais c'est pas pour autant que c'est poa joli .. bien que rien ne soit plus relatif que la beauté ...) .. avec le recul .. en fait j'a rien customisé .. :rose: .. m'en fout .. j'me lance


----------



## .Steff (19 Juin 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mon premier, simple et tout gratuit ..  (pas beaucoup de custo mais c'est pas pour autant que c'est poa joli .. bien que rien ne soit plus relatif que la beauté ...) .. avec le recul .. en fait j'a rien customisé .. :rose: .. m'en fout .. j'me lance


Beh si les icones elles sont custo !!! 
Et si tu peux donner quelques liens vers les icones et le Wall, ca peux servir à certains d'entre nous pourquoi pas !
En tout cas moi j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Les Icones.
Pour le fond d'écran je ne sais pas mais j'aimerai bien savoir.


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juin 2006)

mrbacoffe a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Comment tu fais pour avoir adium comme ca sur ton bureau à gauche ? Merci bien ! Je me doute qu'il doit y avoir une police speciale, laquelle ? et surtout comment tu rend le reste transparent ?
> 
> Merci



Le thème s'appele Notebook, pour la transparence bouge le petit bouton opacité dans les preférences ( dans Apparence  )

Voilaaaaa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Les Icones.
> Pour le fond d'écran je ne sais pas mais j'aimerai bien savoir.




La wallpaper s'appelle Retro World, il existe aussi en dual.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Merci bien, il est doué ce Kol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien, il est doué ce Kol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je savais plus ou je les avais trouvés .. merci donc ..


----------



## mrbacoffe (20 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Le thème s'appele Notebook, pour la transparence bouge le petit bouton opacité dans les preférences ( dans Apparence  )
> 
> Voilaaaaa




Merci bcp !! j'avais retrouvé l'opacité merci qd meme, mais pour ce qui est du theme, c'est génial !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai décidé de rafraîchir mon bureau...






Clean
Dirty

Comme toujours, très simple :
> Thème : Apple Aqua et Uno
> Icones : Piocher un peu partout sur le web
> Widgets : Yahoo ! Widget
> Font d'écran : Moon Boy trouver sur Pixelgirl/


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2006)

Jolie Pnico .

Voila mon bureau :





Je n'ai que une version dirt ... :love: 
Les icones proviennent de internet .
Fond écran perso 
Thèmes UNO en attendant shapeshifter universal binaries .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2006)

Sympa Gringoo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Beau et soigné j'adore, je transparenciserai juste le dock par contre .


----------



## chibisosso (23 Juin 2006)

*ICI !*​
Voila c'est la première fois que je poste mon desktop, je me suis mise à la customisation y 'a pas longtemps.

ps: j'ai pas trouvé comment insérer un lien à partir d'une image


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2006)

chibisosso a dit:
			
		

> *ICI !*​
> Voila c'est la première fois que je poste mon desktop, je me suis mise à la customisation y 'a pas longtemps.
> 
> ps: j'ai pas trouvé comment insérer un lien à partir d'une image




Jolie, il faut que tu fasse :

```
[*URL="http://adresse_original.jpg"][*IMG]http://adresse_miniature.jpg[/*IMG][/*URL]
```

il te suffit de virer les *


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juin 2006)

chibisosso a dit:
			
		

> *ICI !*​
> Voila c'est la première fois que je poste mon desktop, je me suis mise à la customisation y 'a pas longtemps.
> 
> ps: j'ai pas trouvé comment insérer un lien à partir d'une image



J'aime beaucoup ton desktop, très fille


----------



## Lorhkan (23 Juin 2006)

Mon premier post dans cette catégorie...


----------



## ice (23 Juin 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier post dans cette catégorie...


Tr&#232;s sympa


----------



## Lorhkan (23 Juin 2006)

Merci !


----------



## two (23 Juin 2006)

chibisosso a dit:
			
		

> ICI !​Voila c'est la première fois que je poste mon desktop, je me suis mise à la customisation y 'a pas longtemps.
> 
> ps: j'ai pas trouvé comment insérer un lien à partir d'une image




Vraiment simpa j'aime bien le wall c'est de qui?


----------



## chibisosso (23 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ton desktop, très fille



^^normal...chui une fille  mci en tout cas


----------



## chibisosso (23 Juin 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment simpa j'aime bien le wall c'est de qui?



Il s'appelle "Disco" et il existe en 6 couleurs différentes (rose, bleu, mauve, vert, jaune et orange). Il est sur biodesks.com

ici => http://www.biodesks.com/index.php?Walls/p4   (4eme en partant du haut)


----------



## skydream (25 Juin 2006)

Bon aller je me lance  j'ai fait un wallpaper sous photoshop hier. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: ici le plus long à faire c'était le bout de papier avec la tache et les plissures.


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller je me lance  j'ai fait un wallpaper sous photoshop hier. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: ici le plus long à faire c'était le bout de papier avec la tache et les plissures.




Sympa, mais le "fondu" entre la voiture et les nuages est plutôt maladroit.
Je ne sais pas si tu as utilisé la gomme ou un masque de fusion, mais un dégradé dans le masque serait d'un meilleur effet que le grignotage flou à la brosse.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Mets ton fond d'&#233;cran plut&#244;t ici .


----------



## skydream (25 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, mais le "fondu" entre la voiture et les nuages est plut&#244;t maladroit.
> Je ne sais pas si tu as utilis&#233; la gomme ou un masque de fusion, mais un d&#233;grad&#233; dans le masque serait d'un meilleur effet que le grignotage flou &#224; la brosse.



Oui j'ai utilis&#233; le pinceau en mode transparent, avec une ombre port&#233;e interne. Je vais essayer de trouver comment faire un "d&#233;grad&#233; dans le masque".




> Mets ton fond d'&#233;cran plut&#244;t ici .


Ok merci pour le lien, je le mettrai apr&#232;s avoir fait les retouches qui s'imposent 

Edit: en fait c'&#233;tait une "lueur interne" et non pas "ombre port&#233;e interne"


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juin 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller je me lance  j'ai fait un wallpaper sous photoshop hier. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: ici le plus long à faire c'était le bout de papier avec la tache et les plissures.



En tout cas, pour un coup d'essai, c'est plutôt réussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup ta corbeille


----------



## justme (26 Juin 2006)

... mais j'essaye quand même... :rose:

Je vois que sur la plupart des bureaux, il y a en transparence, la photo de l'album, le titre et le nom du groupe/chanteur que, j'imagine, vous êtes en train d'écouter sur iTunes.

Quelle est l'appli qui permet cela ?

_Pas taper, j'ai cherché, mal sûrement..._ :rose:


Merci


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2006)

justme a dit:
			
		

> ... mais j'essaye quand même... :rose:
> 
> Je vois que sur la plupart des bureaux, il y a en transparence, la photo de l'album, le titre et le nom du groupe/chanteur que, j'imagine, vous êtes en train d'écouter sur iTunes.
> 
> ...



Y a plusieurs possibilités, il existe un widget Konfabulator mais je ne connais pas son nom, et il y a YouControlTunes (nécessite un enregistrement mail).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2006)

j'utilise Synergy [Shareware 5&#8364;], mais tu trouveras tous les logiciels li&#233;s &#224; iTunes ici.


----------



## Darfox (26 Juin 2006)

Après même pas 2 semaines, de nouveau envie de changer 






*Wallpaper* : ...
* Thème* : Samui 2.0
*Font* : Planet Estyle
*Icones* : Un peu partout


----------



## Helmer (27 Juin 2006)

Euh dites, vous les avez trouvé où les icones "The MixT" ?


----------



## alexfvl (27 Juin 2006)

Clean
_

*Wallpaper* : Fluid Motion Wallpaper by ka05
*Theme* : XDG Soapsky
*Icons* : The MixT
*Music* : DJ Tiesto - He&#8217;s a Pirate (Remix of Pirates of the caribbeans Theme)
_


----------



## MamaCass (27 Juin 2006)

Superbe ! f&#233;licitations ! c'est tr&#232;s frais !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! félicitations ! c'est très frais !




je partage ton avis, bravo Alex


----------



## Dory (27 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



Très joli desk à tous..

Woa une idée pour tes icones?..

Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juin 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean
> 
> 
> _*Wallpaper* : Fluid Motion Wallpaper by ka05_
> ...


 
J'adore tout simplement, c'est le desk de ton macbook ?

tu utilise shapeshifter ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Juin 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : Fluid Motion Wallpaper by ka05
> ...



Vraiment très beau !!!!!!


----------



## alexfvl (27 Juin 2006)

Merci pour vos comments 

@GrInGoo : Non, celui là c'est celui de ma station de travail, le macbook n'a pas encore bougé


----------



## Helmer (27 Juin 2006)

alexfvl a dit:
			
		

> Clean
> _
> 
> *Wallpaper* : ethereality by PlasmaX7
> ...


Dit moi Alex, où trouver les icônes du Dock que tu utilises ?
Pour les remplacer, tu utilises CandyBar ou alors c'est du fait "main" ?


----------



## chibisosso (27 Juin 2006)

​
=> un autre essai, histoire de me faire la main, mais bon comparé a ce que vous faites...lol

Question: *alexfvl*=> Comment tu a fais pour mettre l'image de l'album et surtout les fleches de controle en bas à gauche de ton bureau ???


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Juin 2006)

le blanc c'est relaxant, non ?





dirty-clean​
*thème firefox : iPox
thème : Milk
icones : Milk, Creme entre autres
wallpaper : Two of a kind (merci Guikit)
music : BO charlie et la chocolaterie*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s joli desk &#224; tous..
> 
> Woa une id&#233;e pour tes icones?..
> 
> Merci





Bureau, transmit, calimero et aperture sont de Susumu Yoshida.

Shiira et pixadex sont des ic&#244;nes originales.

Il y a &#233;galement 2 ic&#244;nes de Jonas rask

Quant aux autres, elle proviennent de divers set sur macthemes et deviantart, mais tu les trouveras sur l'excellent site GuiKit.com.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2006)

chibisosso a dit:
			
		

> Question: *alexfvl*=> Comment tu as fais pour mettre l'image de l'album et surtout les fleches de controle en bas &#224; gauche de ton bureau ???




Je r&#233;ponds pour Alex, car il doit &#234;tre en pleine session mix  

Il utilise Yahoo! widgets engine avec les widgets iTunes display, microtunes ou mini tunes et Sputnik.

Tu trouveras de nombreux autres widgets dans la galerie Yahoo! et un guide complet par  sweetymac sur les softs custo li&#233;s &#224; iTunes


----------



## ice (28 Juin 2006)

Voici mon Desk actuel apr&#232;s formatage et r&#233;installation de os X 

Icones : Monolith System
Wall : Je sais plus 
Theme : Iridium


----------



## alexfvl (28 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds pour Alex, car il doit être en pleine session mix
> 
> Il utilise Yahoo! widgets engine avec les widgets iTunes display, microtunes ou mini tunes et Sputnik.
> 
> Tu trouveras de nombreux autres widgets dans la galerie Yahoo! et un guide complet par  sweetymac sur les softs custo liés à iTunes



He he merci Woa, en effet tu avais raison sur ce que je faisais lol 

Voici exactement ce que j'utilise : 
Pochette = Itunes artwork pour Dashboard (que j'ai modifie pour la taille)
Titre = Itunes Display
Commandes = iTunes controller modded (il me semble qu'on peut le trouver sur le forum macthemes)

Voilou


----------



## EMqA (29 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



C'est    
Une petite piste pour trouver le wall ?
Merci


----------



## ultra' (29 Juin 2006)




----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

>


j'adore vraiment sublimela fille en particulier
j'attends la sortie de shapeshifter en UB avec impatience pour poster mon premier desk !!


----------



## arno1x (30 Juin 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

>


Salut ultra'
super beau encore une fois, th&#232;me r&#233;ussi & l&#233;ger, c'est lequel celui l&#224;? peut &#234;tre RulerMilk? bien que je ne suis pas pour les photos en fond, mais &#231;a c'est chacun ses go&#251;ts ou alors &#233;pur&#233;e, couleur ou noir et blanc. Au fait, tu sais je n'ai pas oubli&#233; ce th&#232;me iMagine mais en bleu au lieu d'&#234;tre en noir, un bleu que j'aime, que tu as tr&#232;s bien r&#233;ussi, mais tu ne l'as pas sorti, dommage!

@+ Arno


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

C'est Ruler .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Wallpaper : Solitude (1680x1050) by pwm

iCôneSources : Agua System Icons, Alu_HD_Apple_White, Paper by The Icon Base, SNOW.E aqua



Je profite de mon passage pour remercier tous ceux et celles qui ont mis(e) des liens, 
ça m'a permis comme à bien d'autres de découvrir de superbes Wallpapers !


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> Wallpaper : Solitude (1680x1050) by pwm
> 
> iCôneSources : Agua System Icons, Alu_HD_Apple_White, Paper by The Icon Base, SNOW.E aqua
> 
> ...






Très sympa ton bureau, lalouna, empreint de sérénité.    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> C'est
> Une petite piste pour trouver le wall ?
> Merci




le voici:  Plant life


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Juillet 2006)

Vu que je viens de faire un screenshot pour un ami, autant le mettre ici aussi 
c'est l'occasion de vous montrer sur quel type de bureau j'aime travailler.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2006)

Tudieu ! &#199;a c'est du Dock !!!


----------



## ultra' (1 Juillet 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut ultra'
> super beau encore une fois, thème réussi & léger, c'est lequel celui là? peut être RulerMilk? bien que je ne suis pas pour les photos en fond, mais ça c'est chacun ses goûts ou alors épurée, couleur ou noir et blanc. Au fait, tu sais je n'ai pas oublié ce thème iMagine mais en bleu au lieu d'être en noir, un bleu que j'aime, que tu as très bien réussi, mais tu ne l'as pas sorti, dommage!
> 
> @+ Arno



Merci Arno 

Pour le thème dont tu parles, son nom est SuP et il traîne dans un coin tout simplement par manque de temps et l'appli pour créér des thèmes n'est toujours pas au point.


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2006)

Thème : PhotoPro 1.1
Desk : perso
Icônes : mixed


----------



## two (1 Juillet 2006)

sympa le th&#232;me il donne quoi avec des fen&#234;tres et des applis ouvertes?
on istalle un th&#232;me comme clui-l&#224; comment?


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> sympa le thème il donne quoi avec des fenêtres et des applis ouvertes?
> on istalle un thème comme clui-là comment?




Il s'agit de PhotoPro 1.1, un thème installable avec ShapeShifter(payant) d'Unsanity.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Ce thème se marie merveilleusement avec ton fond. Bravo Marco


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Ce thème se marie merveilleusement avec ton fond. Bravo Marco




Merci Fabien !


----------



## Wolfmac (2 Juillet 2006)

tient une question Macmarco,

je n'arrive pas a avoir accés aux réglages de ce thème apparement il y en a mais je ne sait comment les faire apparaitre :mouais: 
tu peux m'aider


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> tient une question Macmarco,
> 
> je n'arrive pas a avoir accés aux réglages de ce thème apparement il y en a mais je ne sait comment les faire apparaitre :mouais:
> tu peux m'aider




Dans Préférences système/ShapeShifter il y a la liste des thèmes et pour PhotoPro il y a un petit triangle.
Tu déroules ce triangle pour avoir accès aux options du thème.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa ton bureau, lalouna, empreint de sérénité.    :love:



yes sérénité et ça met aussi un peu de fraîcheur en ces moments de temps  hot! 

merci macMarco! 
   :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Sublime comme d'habitude .


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Juillet 2006)

Très joli en effet !
Quel est le nom du pack (si c'en est un) d'icones que tu utilise stp ?


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s beau bureau &#224; toutes et tous..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Très joli en effet !
> Quel est le nom du pack (si c'en est un) d'icones que tu utilise stp ?



Tribulations de J3concepts


----------



## Darkfire (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je pense que je vais me faire traiter de tout les noms car mon post n'est pas
lié 100% au sujet de ce topic, mais je me lance quand même. Car je trouve que c'est tout
de même polluant d'ouvrir un topic à chaque petite quastion.
Donc, c'est tout bête, mais je me demandais comment il était possible que l'on attribue une image à un document de telle façon à ce qu'elle change si l'on passe la souris dessus.
Je sais pas si je suis clair, mais en gros j'aimerai attribué à un fichier une icone qui
changerai lorsque l'on passe le curseur dessus.
Voilà, je pensais que ça touchait un peu le sujet  du topic cvar c'est tout de même sur mon bureau  
A++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2006)

Ce n'est pas possible. Si tu veux créer un rollover, il faut te lancer dans le développement web


----------



## Darkfire (6 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas possible. Si tu veux créer un *rollover*, il faut te lancer dans le développement web


Arf...Dommage...Pourtant un ami m'avait assuré que c'était possible.
Mais sinon, qu'est-ce qu'un rollover ? C'est une de ces image qui change au au passage de
la souris, mais uniquement sur le web nan ?
Pour ce qui est de me lancer dans le develloppement WEB, je crois que je vais attendre, 
c'est un peu trop dur pour moi  
+++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2006)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> Arf...Dommage...Pourtant un ami m'avait assuré que c'était possible.


Change d'ami...  



			
				Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, qu'est-ce qu'un rollover ? C'est une de ces image qui change au au passage de la souris, mais uniquement sur le web nan ?


Tout à fait Thierry...  



			
				Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de me lancer dans le develloppement WEB, je crois que je vais attendre, c'est un peu trop dur pour moi


 C'est toi qui le dit...  

Maintenant tu peux prendre contact avec les dévellopeurs d'OS X pour programmer cette fonction mais j'ai bien peur que cela soit au dessus de tes forces...


----------



## Darkfire (7 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Change d'ami...


Bah...Ce n'est pas juste pour ça, que je vais le laisser tomber quand même ! 



			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait Thierry...


Je vois pas qui est Thierry, mais pas grave  



			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui le dit...
> 
> Maintenant tu peux prendre contact avec les dévellopeurs d'OS X pour programmer cette fonction mais j'ai bien peur que cela soit au dessus de tes forces...


En effet, ça risque d'être au dessus de mes forces...Et puis, je n'en connais pas des masses
de dévellopeur moi. (Enfait, même pas un seul quand j'y  réfléchis...)
+++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## ultra' (8 Juillet 2006)

Contient une légère nudité estivale

Theme => iMagine, dispo sur Frenchstudio
Preview => colorshot par Susumu
icons => mix
Synergy => iMagine, dispo avec le thème
Font => calibri


----------



## ice (8 Juillet 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Contient une légère nudité estivale
> 
> Theme => iMagine, dispo sur Frenchstudio
> Preview => colorshot par Susumu
> ...


Pourrais-tu juste me passer le lien pour les icons? Car j'ai fais une recherche "+icons +mix" mais &#231;a ne donne rien&#8230;

Je te remercie d'avance


----------



## ultra' (8 Juillet 2006)

Ice a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu juste me passer le lien pour les icons? Car j'ai fais une recherche "+icons +mix" mais &#231;a ne donne rien&#8230;



ils ne sont pas issus d'un set particulier mais d'&#233;norm&#233;ment de sets, &#231;a me prendrait un temps fou &#224; me rappeler de tous les noms...


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> *Contient une l&#233;g&#232;re nudit&#233; *estivale
> 
> ...




Telllement "am&#233;ricain". :sleep:
Non, je ne suis pas un anti-am&#233;ricain primaire, mais l&#224;....

_"Contains nudity"_ 

Mais bon...

On est en FRANCE, m**** !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Telllement "am&#233;ricain". :sleep:
> Non, je ne suis pas un anti-am&#233;ricain primaire, mais l&#224;....
> 
> _"Contains nudity"_
> ...


 
Effectivement, on voit ici de belles cr&#233;ations, on d&#233;couvre des fonds d'&#233;cran sympas, mais de gr&#226;ce &#233;vitez ce puritanisme ridicule, d&#233;j&#224; not&#233; plusieurs fois par le pass&#233; dans ce sujet. 

Ici tout a toujours &#233;t&#233; bien en retrait des limites que les conditions d'utilisations des forums fixent.

Je ne faisais que passer.


----------



## twk (8 Juillet 2006)

Ptite question... c'est un widget l'affichage de la pochette et de la lecture en cours d'iTunes sur le bureau ? 

Joli desk par ici


----------



## ultra' (8 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, on voit ici de belles créations, on découvre des fonds d'écran sympas, mais de grâce évitez ce puritanisme ridicule, déjà noté plusieurs fois par le passé dans ce sujet.
> 
> Ici tout a toujours été bien en retrait des limites que les conditions d'utilisations des forums fixent.
> 
> Je ne faisais que passer.



J'ai déjà été banni temporairement d'un forum pour avoir posté ce genre de desk (gfxoasis), donc la solution est de mettre cette petite phrase qui est là pour prévenir...

Peut être que les admins/modos de macgé ne sont pas puritains, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les personnes visitant les forums le sont peut-être, donc si je reposte ce genre de desks, je continuerai à mettre une phrase de ce type.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; banni temporairement d'un forum pour avoir post&#233; ce genre de desk (gfxoasis), donc la solution est de mettre cette petite phrase qui est l&#224; pour pr&#233;venir...


 
Oui, mais ce pr&#233;sent forum est h&#233;berg&#233; en France... Ici personne ne sera banni parce qu'il postera une photo d'une fille dont on voit &#224; peine quelque parties d&#233;nud&#233;es: j'en donne ma main &#224; couper.



			
				ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Peut &#234;tre que les admins/modos de macg&#233; ne sont pas puritains, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les personnes visitant les forums le sont peut-&#234;tre, donc si je reposte ce genre de desks, je continuerai &#224; mettre une phrase de ce type.


 
J'irais presque jusqu'&#224; dire que ta d&#233;marche est malsaine, et que tu plies devant un puritanisme &#224; l'am&#233;ricaine, qui n'a rien &#224; faire ici, et que finalement tu tentes d'imposer aux autres. 

Quiconque juge qu'un fond d'&#233;cran est contraire &#224; sa mani&#232;re de voir les choses et &#224; l'&#233;ducation qu'il a re&#231;u, peut toujours prendre contact avec un mod&#233;rateur ou administrateur, lui pr&#233;senter le cas. Et si n&#233;cessaire il y aura intervention, &#233;dition ou suppression du message.

Nul besoin de phrases ridicules, consensuelles et conservatrices. 

Un conseil, parcours le forum Portfolio, tu constateras que bien des prises de vues vont au-del&#224; de ce que l'on voit ici, sans pour autant entraver ou d&#233;passer les conditions des forums.

Maintenant si on pouvait revenir au sujet...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (8 Juillet 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Ptite question... c'est un widget l'affichage de la pochette et de la lecture en cours d'iTunes sur le bureau ?
> 
> Joli desk par ici


tu peux le faire avec synergy


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2006)

Du calme les amis.  

Certaines personnes sont puritaines, d'autres non, mais ce qui compte avant tout,  c'est le respect d'autrui, une certaine éthique, et un respect de la charte.

Je déplore cette tension, et vos divergences d'opinion auraient très bien pu se régler par échange de message privés afin de garder un thread propre, en relation avec le sujet.

Je ne prends pas parti pour qui que ce soit, mais il est probable qu'Ultraman n'avait pas connaissance de l'état d'esprit "à la Française" avant de poster son message. 

Pour être franc, je ne sais pas si l'équipe des modérateurs se doit d'être puritaine ou non sur ce forum. Je vous tiendrai donc informé personnellement par MP. 

Bon week-end à tous, et allez les bleus


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2006)

Bient&#244;t un desk avec notre Zizou national ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt un desk avec notre Zizou national ?



Torse nue? Ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce sera pour ce soir, si vous gagnez .
Pour le reste, je suis complètement d'accord avec WebO.


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu juste me passer le lien pour les icons? Car j'ai fais une recherche "+icons +mix" mais ça ne donne rien
> 
> Je te remercie d'avance


le parapluie vient du set The city que tu peux trouver là

et l'espèce de dragon potelé p) tu peux le trouver là

pour les appareils photos et ordinateurs, tu peux en trouver dans pas mal de sets d'icônes, comme par exemple pure ... mais enfait je viens de trouver le bon set, c'est Chums, de Susumu

pour la boîte je suis pas sure qu'elle fasse partie d'un set mais les icônes yeti box son très bien 

l'icône de quicktime fait partie du set Aqua candy revolution de Susumu et la casquette je pense que c'est un psd de susumu aussi, que tu peux donc personnaliser

voilà, j'espère que ca aura aidé un peu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Le lien du PSD.


----------



## ice (9 Juillet 2006)

Merci beaucoup &#224; tous


----------



## Darkfire (9 Juillet 2006)

Hello,
je suis en train de chercher des icônes qui me plaise afin de personaliser moi aussi mon
bureau, cependant..je n'en trouve pas des masse 
Je cherche des icônes qui serait de la même famille que celles-ci :




Mon but est de pouvoir personaliser avec des images telles que celles-ci tout mon dock.
Mais étant donnée que pour le moment, je n'ai que 5 icône de ce genre...je me dit que
j'aurais un peu de peine à finir mon desk  
Donc, je fais appel à votre aide, pour trouver des icônes comme celles-ci. Evidemment,
je ne vous demande pas de chercher, c'est à moide le faire, mais au cas où vous en avez
déjà des semblbles, faites moi signe s.v.p  
et bien sûr, si vous connaissez des sites qui contienne des milliers d'icônes Mac, je suis
preneur. Ah oui, et si quelqu'un saurait m'expliquer comment faire le "plastique blanc", enfin la texture de l'icône d'iChat quoi...ça m'inéresse aussi, car avec ça je saurait faire mes icônes tout seul, j'aurais pas besoin de chercher des icônes déjà faites.
Merci d'avance
A++
TIger-Pro

PS : Voici la liste des applications aux-quelles il me manque une icône : Safari, Firefox, Mail, iMovie, iCal, Photoshop, Image Ready, Sherlock, Prefs. Systèmes, Cyber Duck, Skype, Text Edit, Podcaster , Candy Bar et Aperçu. Wouaw ! ça fait beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Je te propose de les recolorer avec Photoshop.


----------



## Darkfire (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Je te propose de les recolorer avec Photoshop.



Oui, c'est une très bonne idée, que j'aimerai bien pouvoir réaliser...
Cependant, je ne maitrise pas trop Photoshop...:rose: :rose: :rose: 
Je vais quand même fiare deux trois éssai, mais je doute fortement que ça aboutisse en
qqch d'acceptable  
Sinon, j'ai trouvé des sites surlesquels je pourrai chercher lorsque j'en aurais le temps.A+++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Tu dois juste jouer avec la clart&#233; et les contrastes, c'est juste une boule &#224; faire d&#233;filer le long d'une barre.


----------



## Darkfire (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois juste jouer avec la clart&#233; et les contrastes, c'est juste une boule &#224; faire d&#233;filer le long d'une barre.


&#199;a &#224; l'air si simple quand c'est un pro qui le dit  
Mais lorsque l'on passe &#224;la pratique, les r&#233;sultats sont tr&#232;s moyen.
Voyez plut&#244;t   :




Bon, c'est tout de m&#234;me acceptable. Je finirai certainement toutes mes ic&#244;nes comme &#231;a
avant de m'en faire des super jolies qui me prendront 6 mois...
a+++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## ultra' (10 Juillet 2006)

je veux pas faire le boulot des modos/admins mais ce post a pour but de poster des screenshots d'&#233;cran mac et j'en vois pas trop.... :/

Tiger-pro => il n'y a rien de plus dur en graphisme que de faire des ic&#244;nes, il ne s'agit pas simplement de faire d&#233;filer une boule sur une barre 

Tu devrais ouvrir un post en section graphisme si tu as besoin d'aide.


----------



## arno1x (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tus

voici mon nouveau bureau

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4423/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/30575

thème : Fantastical de Macdaddy (iMagine)
icones : VOID.EXT
fond : Dunnow. http://www.deviantart.com/view/32992101/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Très Sympa, j'aime bien.


----------



## arno1x (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

sur le même theme un nouveau wall & nouvelle font :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4433/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/30575


thème : FANTASTICAL de Macdaddy. (iMagine)
icones : VOID.EXT
fond : Fantastic special edition de Bioscoop : http://www.biodesks.com/index.php?Walls
font : Arial Narrow

Arno


----------



## arno1x (12 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s Sympa, j'aime bien.



Merci COrentin. L&#224; je m'essaie &#224; cr&#233;er un wall... Pas facile pour le moment. J'ai plus l'habitude de travailler sur des photos... Le graphisme c'est pas mon truc.

@+

Arno


----------



## arno1x (14 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
encore un autre...

thème : graphiteAGV
wall : je ne me souviens plus!
icones : VanillaSoap


http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4438/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## pjak (14 Juillet 2006)

voila le mien pour la premiere fois!!


----------



## ice (14 Juillet 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> encore un autre...
> 
> thème : graphiteAGV
> ...


Pas mal du tout le th&#232;me  tr&#232;s original


----------



## arno1x (14 Juillet 2006)

Merci ice.
en voici un autre de ma fabrication.
@+
Arno

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4442/size/big/cat/recent/limit/recent

thème : graphiteAGV
fond : de ma fabrication
font : Arial Narrow
icones : Radiisys.EXT v1.2


----------



## ice (14 Juillet 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Merci ice.
> en voici un autre de ma fabrication.
> @+
> Arno
> ...


Pas mal pour un d&#233;but dans la cr&#233;ation de walls  et tu utilise DeskShade &#224; ce que je vois :love:


----------



## arno1x (14 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour un début dans la création de walls  et tu utilise DeskShade à ce que je vois :love:


 et bien merci pour le compliment, il y a encore quelques défauts, que je vois maintenant, mais je vais réglé ça. Oui j'utilise DeskShade qui se prête bien avec ce genre de thème.


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Juillet 2006)

ce th&#232;me est vraiment sympa, je croit que ce week end je vais relooker mon bureau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2006)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> je suis en train de chercher des ic&#244;nes qui me plaise afin de personaliser moi aussi mon
> bureau, cependant..je n'en trouve pas des masse




Voici mes favoris. J'esp&#232;re que cela pourra t'aider. Utilise le glisser-d&#233;poser dans la fen&#234;tre bookmarks de Safari, et le tour est jou&#233;.

Je te conseille de rep&#233;rer le nom des artistes dont tu affectionnes les cr&#233;ations, de visiter leur sites d'auteur, et &#233;ventuellement de d&#233;couvrir d'autres sites en cliquant sur leur liens.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

.


----------



## arno1x (15 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .


Salut COrentin

joli ton wall, j'aime, sobre, si je peux le prendre j'en serai ravi.

Salut & à bientôt
Arno


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

.
J'ai juste modifié la couleur.


----------



## arno1x (15 Juillet 2006)

encore un nouveau fond de ma production perso...

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4455/cat/500/size/big/ppuser/30575


----------



## arno1x (15 Juillet 2006)

et hop...

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4456/cat/500/size/big/ppuser/30575


----------



## Alcidnikopol (15 Juillet 2006)

arno1x comment tu fais pour mettre ta barre en transparence?


----------



## arno1x (15 Juillet 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> arno1x comment tu fais pour mettre ta barre en transparence?


salut
j'emploie DeskShade.
http://www.macrabbit.com/deskshade/
en r&#233;alit&#233; &#231;a &#233;limine l'ombre de la barre de menus.

@+
Arno


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Juillet 2006)

Mon desk actuel :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2006)

Vector by Yolks @ deviantArt.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

Aaah les petits oeufs font des fonds d'&#233;cran sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

wallpaper  by dimage


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Vector by Yolks @ deviantArt.


joli wall  et tout qui va avec


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2006)

merci Sophie


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Juillet 2006)

Je remets le mien, il y a eu un bug...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Raté .


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;cidemment, j'ai bien du mal...


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, j'ai bien du mal...




Si tu veux remplacer un fichier, tu dois nommer le nouveau exactement comme l'ancien pour n'avoir pas à mettre à jour le lien.


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, j'ai bien du mal...



tu utilises quoi comme logiciel pour aller sur msn et comment le rends tu transparent?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Adium . Puis vas sur http://www.adiumxtras.com/ pour le customiser


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Adium . Puis vas sur http://www.adiumxtras.com/ pour le customiser



Merci


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Juillet 2006)

Bah vala, tout est dit ! 

Et mon lien est enfin corrig&#233; ! Ouf


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2006)

http://lorhkan.free.fr/visu2.jpg

L'icone en haut à droite viens d'où svp  ?
J'aime bien ^^


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> L'icone en haut à droite viens d'où svp  ?
> J'aime bien ^^


de là 

il y en a plusieurs du même style sur cette page de guikit ... 

la frénésie de l'ouverture du dernier applestore


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de là
> 
> il y en a plusieurs du même style sur cette page de guikit ...
> 
> la frénésie de l'ouverture du dernier applestore



Merci m'selle, parfait :love:


----------



## Benjimac (18 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi!!!!!

Moi aussi!!!!!

Un petit style agréable,

http://benjamin.breziat.free.fr/BureauOSx.jpg


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2006)

wow le dock  

tr&#232;s masculien cet &#233;cran


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!!!!!
> 
> Moi aussi!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ces icones me font penser à quelqu'un très fortement 

Tu as un très gros... dock ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Certains compensent à défaut d'une grosse dick.


----------



## Benjimac (19 Juillet 2006)

Non, c'est tout simplement qu'il est plus facile de chercher une application dans le dock que d'aller dans application (y'en as encore plus)

Et pour les applications qui ne sont pas dans le dock, je passe par spotlight.


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est tout simplement qu'il est plus facile de chercher une application dans le dock que d'aller dans application (y'en as encore plus)
> 
> Et pour les applications qui ne sont pas dans le dock, je passe par spotlight.



Et si tu essayais Quicksilver plutôt ??


----------



## Wolfmac (21 Juillet 2006)

lol c'est quoi comme taille de dock ça ? XXXL  

pour ma part en ce moment j'ai ça devant les yeux




Thème : Xi MX7
Icones : un peut de tout 
Wall : je sais plus d'ou il vient mais le voilà


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Très sympa, Milk en thème serait bien également.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!!!!!
> 
> Moi aussi!!!!!
> 
> ...



l'icone du verre avec la pilule ?? c'est ou qu'on peut la trouver ?   
merki

comment vous faites pour faire disparaitre l'icone Macintosh HD de votre bureau ?


----------



## Wolfmac (21 Juillet 2006)

pour enlever les icones de disque dur sur le bureau tu clique sur FINDER et préférence et tu décoche la case


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> pour enlever les icones de disque dur sur le bureau tu clique sur FINDER et préférence et tu décoche la case



alors celle ci je la connaissais pas ..


----------



## EtVlan (22 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> L'icone du verre avec la pilule ?? c'est ou qu'on peut la trouver ?



Il sagit des icônes du film La Matrice.

Tu peux les avoir par ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Juillet 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Il sagit des icônes du film La Matrice.
> 
> Tu peux les avoir par ici



merci beaucoup ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>





Superbe desk, Fabien !   :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>



wish you were here : PAREIL ... :rateau: 

 
sinon joli(e)...


----------



## EMqA (23 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2006)

_wall : trouvé grâce à guikit
icons : Vanilla Cream et Agua System_

bonnes vacances et bonne plage.... :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _wall : trouv&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; guikit
> icons : Vanilla Cream et Agua System_
> 
> bonnes vacances et bonne plage.... :love:



comment tu fais pour faire apparaitre ical dans la barre du haut ? :mouais:
sympa sinon .. tres de "saison"..


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais pour faire apparaitre ical dans la barre du haut ? :mouais:


 MenuCalendarClock


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> MenuCalendarClock



merci bien mais sans achat pas de synchronisation avec ical .. et moi j'ai poa d'argent ..
peut etre que Apple y pensera dans le futur ical, car celui la est pas tip top niveau ergonomie .. surtout sur un 12"


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Juillet 2006)

euh même question que dumbop84 mais pour l'icone de la météo ?

bien rafraichissant tout ces bureau en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

>


ce wall est superbe !!! un endroit où le trouver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> euh même question que dumbop84 mais pour l'icone de la météo ?



il existe Weather Desk, ou WeatherPop, soit en freeware, soit en shareware.


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Juillet 2006)

ah super merci Woa


----------



## EMqA (23 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce wall est superbe !!! un endroit où le trouver ?



Sur Interfacelift
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=660


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Sur Interfacelift
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=660


merci


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> euh même question que dumbop84 mais pour l'icone de la météo ?





			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> il existe Weather Desk, ou WeatherPop, soit en freeware, soit en shareware.


Dans mon cas, ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre, il s'agit de WeatherDock  très complet et très paramétrable... et gratuit


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Juillet 2006)

merci Macounette
et il est en français ça compte aussi , par contre pas moyen d'enlever l'icone du dock je voudrai juste garder celui dans la barre de menu, j'ai beau coché l'option cacher l'icône du dock pas moyen de le faire disparaitre ? :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2006)

Essaie en red&#233;marrant l'appli voire le Mac


----------



## goonie (24 Juillet 2006)

Wall     : Pier by Apple
Icons   : Puft by David Lanham & X-pack &Black & blue
Thème : Imagine by Ultraman
Music   : Champagne by Astonvilla


----------



## goonie (24 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _wall : trouvé grâce à guikit
> icons : Vanilla Cream et Agua System_
> 
> bonnes vacances et bonne plage.... :love:



Bonjour Macounette  

Très joli desk


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2006)

merchi :love: le tien est tr&#232;s beau aussi


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> merci bien mais sans achat pas de synchronisation avec ical .. et moi j'ai poa d'argent ..
> peut etre que Apple y pensera dans le futur ical, car celui la est pas tip top niveau ergonomie .. surtout sur un 12"


sinon tu as Menucal, plus simple, qui n'evolura plus, mais gratuit.


----------



## twk (26 Juillet 2006)

Un peu comme tout les mec, j'ai mis une pin-up en wall..


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

Dommage , tu en avais des plus belles photos ...


----------



## twk (26 Juillet 2006)

Faut bien varier un peu  de toute façon c'est beaucoup mieux en vrai !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juillet 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien varier un peu  de toute façon c'est beaucoup mieux en vrai !



rien qu'à cause de l'icone MSN, je ne cautionne pas ce desk


----------



## twk (26 Juillet 2006)

Euh c'est aMSN...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juillet 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est aMSN...


c'est pareil ..  :love:  (c'est l'icone que je critique par le soft)


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pareil ..  :love:  (c'est l'icone que je critique par le soft)


J'suis bien d'accord!!!
Sauf peut être sous cette forme là: 





C'est moi qui customise les icones de mes logiciels


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

ou celle-la


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ou celle-la



arghhhh c'est quoi ca ???  
j'vais l'dire en anglais, ca passera mieux , ca serait pas un msn below job ca ?  
faire ca &#224; MSN, cr&#233;ves .. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


de saison .. mais ne le garde pas apres septembre


----------



## Lorhkan (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

>


Aaaargh, j'adore ta corbeille ! :love: 

Un petit lien ?


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Aaaargh, j'adore ta corbeille ! :love:
> 
> *Un petit lien ?*



Haaaa oui en effet elle est trop mimi cette corbeille!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## twk (27 Juillet 2006)

Moi y'a pas mal d'icônes que je n'arrive pas a changer... du HD a l'ordinateur en passant par la corbeille..


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

Normal , il te faut un logiciel pour comme Candy Bar ....


----------



## twk (27 Juillet 2006)

Mici mec ^^


----------



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

c'est quoi comme widget celui avec les news de macGé?:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

" Nakata.png " ? Ce n'est pas un widget


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi comme widget celui avec les news de macGé?:rose:


regarde là 

je suis pas sure que celui de woa y soit mais y'en a d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> arghhhh c'est quoi ca ???
> j'vais l'dire en anglais, ca passera mieux , ca serait pas un msn below job ca ?
> faire ca à MSN, créves .. :rateau:



Blowjob l'ami, Blowjob .


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Blowjob l'ami, Blowjob .


mouarf l'expert .. mais avec below ca marche aussi ... (enfin on comprend) 

edit : je sais le dire, pas l'&#233;crire ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Aaaargh, j'adore ta corbeille ! :love:
> 
> Un petit lien ?




la voici  
dépêchez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> regarde là
> 
> je suis pas sure que celui de woa y soit mais y'en a d'autres




merci Maiwen   c'est bien le widget Konfabulator que j'utilise...


----------



## Lorhkan (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> la voici
> dépêchez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...


Super, merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> la voici
> dépêchez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...



moi ce que je comprend pas ,c 'est comment on en fait une icone apres .. car si je fais pomme+i, ben je vois un ICNS et pas la tete de l'icone ..


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que je comprend pas ,c 'est comment on en fait une icone apres .. car si je fais pomme+i, ben je vois un ICNS et pas la tete de l'icone ..




Il vaut mieux la changer avec CandyBar, par exemple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux la changer avec CandyBar, par exemple.


mon comtpe bancaire : -300 EUR
solution alternative ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Pixadex, tu change ton icns en icone mac et tu l'appliques avec un Pomme-I.


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2006)

BIIIIP mauvaise r&#233;ponse, Pixadex est payant aussi...


----------



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> regarde là
> 
> je suis pas sure que celui de woa y soit mais y'en a d'autres



aaaaah merci parfait, je regarderais ça en revenant à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> BIIIIP mauvaise réponse, Pixadex est payant aussi...



Bip, mauvaise réponse aussi, tu as droit à un certain nombre d'icones gratis.
Ici ce n'est qu'une icone. Allez je m'y connais quand même en custo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Bip, mauvaise r&#233;ponse aussi, tu as droit &#224; un certain nombre d'icones gratis.
> Ici ce n'est qu'une icone. Allez je m'y connais quand m&#234;me en custo
> 
> 
> ...


Erf, je ne le savais pas... :rose: d&#233;sol&#233;e.  Je ne voulais pas mettre en doute tes comp&#233;tences en custo, loin de l&#224;. Mille excuses si tu l'as compris comme &#231;a.

Pixadex fait partie des logiciels que j'ai achet&#233;s presque imm&#233;diatement.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Bip, mauvaise réponse aussi, tu as droit à un certain nombre d'icones gratis.
> Ici ce n'est qu'une icone. Allez je m'y connais quand même en custo .


enfin c'est quand même assez limité ... je sais plus combien d'icones exactement on peut classer sans payer mais c'est pas énorme il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Yep genre, 20 je sais plus vu que je l'ai acheté mais je ne l'utilise plus.
Mais bon ici ce n'est que pour une icone.
Macounette, ne t'inquiète pas je disais ça avec humour .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mon comtpe bancaire : -300 EUR
> solution alternative ?





oui, tu peux utiliser Pic2icon, il te suffit de glisser l'icône dedans, et l'aperçu dans le coin supérieur gauche de la fenêtre informations s'affichera instaténement


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> la voici
> dépêchez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...


:love: :love: :love: Merci!


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> la voici
> dépêchez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...


Merci elle est adorable :love: tu aurais par hasard aussi le bocal vide ? (pour la poubelle vide)


----------



## Lorhkan (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> la voici
> d&#233;p&#234;chez vous je ne peux la conserver publiquement pour des raisons de copyright...


Il n'y a pas une version "vide" et une version "pleine" ?

Edit : grilled !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

malheureusement non, désolé


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement non, désolé


très joli ce wall


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

enorme les icones .. c'est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

ici; J'ai demand&#233; &#224; l'auteur le PSD pour pouvoir cr&#233;er toutes les ic&#244;nes Macs (c'est un set PC), mais pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; ce jour...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2006)

pour ceux qui veulent: Voilààààà

Mais je pense faire qq modifs encore ce n'est pas super net.


----------



## Fran6 (27 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ici; J'ai demandé à l'auteur le PSD pour pouvoir créer toutes les icônes Macs (c'est un set PC), mais pas de réponse à ce jour...



Quelqu'un lui avait déjà posé la question et voilà sa réponse:

"Unfotunately I don't think I would release the PSD template... Man, it's been hard to make these"


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui veulent: Voilààààà
> 
> Mais je pense faire qq modifs encore ce n'est pas super net.


Nickel !


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Nickel !



 Merci  






Wallpaper dispo ici.


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2006)

> D&#233;sol&#233;e je repost car je ne peux plus &#233;diter l'autre...(j'ai chang&#233; le lien cliquable)



J'ai &#233;dit&#233; ton post


----------



## UnAm (30 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Lorhkan (30 Juillet 2006)

Mon desk actuel (rien d'original, le wallpaper a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; par Woa...) :


----------



## ultra' (30 Juillet 2006)

Theme => Milk mini par Anubis
Wallpaper => Corey quinn
icones => un mix
synergy => Powermetal
font => calibri


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Juillet 2006)

Sympathique cette demoiselle 

Je voulais savoir si tes icones de statut adium etaient perso ou disponible sur les adiumxtras? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ultra' (30 Juillet 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique cette demoiselle
> 
> Je voulais savoir si tes icones de statut adium etaient perso ou disponible sur les adiumxtras?
> Merci d'avance



Ils sont de Gerrit et dispos sur son site (ruleragv2) : http://homepage.mac.com/gerritvanoppen/FileSharing27.html


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2006)

mon nouveau desk, fait à partir d'une de mes photos par avetenebrae





un lien vers le wall si jamais : sur imagine


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juillet 2006)

Coucou Maiwen,

C'est quoi ce petit bonhomme trop mignon ? et qui sert &#224; ta musique apparement ?
Merci

Mamacass


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2006)

c'est menuet, &#231;a te permet de mettre des raccourcis pour lecture, morceau suivant tout &#231;a, et &#231;a affiche la pochette du cd comme &#231;a ( y'a d'autres "skin" aussi).

c'est shareware par contre


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

salut à tous
c'est mon premier post dans cette discussion
j'attendais que shapeshifter sorte en UB pour customiser mon imac intel
enfin voilà c'que ça donne ::
http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=202125528&size=l


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon nouveau desk, fait &#224; partir d'une de mes photos par avetenebrae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Superbe ! j'adooore ! :love:
La photo est de toi ? elle est tr&#232;s belle ! 

Heu... le lien pour le wall ne fonctionne pas vraiment, car on obtient non pas le wall mais un preview... 

edith : erf... j'ai trouv&#233; en fouillant un peu son r&#233;pertoire upload  le wall est ici


----------



## MamaCass (31 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est menuet, ça te permet de mettre des raccourcis pour lecture, morceau suivant tout ça, et ça affiche la pochette du cd comme ça ( y'a d'autres "skin" aussi).
> 
> c'est shareware par contre



Merci Maiewen


----------



## Wolfmac (31 Juillet 2006)

superbe wall, si j'ai bien compris c'est une photo à la base alors chapeau


----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! j'adooore ! :love:
> La photo est de toi ? elle est très belle !
> 
> Heu... le lien pour le wall ne fonctionne pas vraiment, car on obtient non pas le wall mais un preview...
> ...


oui la photo est de moi  mais pas le travail qui a été fait dessus pour en faire un wall 

j'avais mis un lien vers imagine, et en cliquant sur la preview on avait le wall, mais comme tu as mis le lien direct c'est bien  



> Wolfmac a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > superbe wall, si j'ai bien compris c'est une photo à la base alors chapeau


merci


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Juillet 2006)

Super photo, qui l'a retouché ?


----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Super photo, qui l'a retouché ?


c'est avetenebrae


----------



## Wolfmac (31 Juillet 2006)

et hop encore un changement de desk





le Wall est dispo ici -> deviantar


----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> et hop encore un changement de desk


 joli wall 

mais tu as lumai dans ton dock :afraid:  

( et des ic&#244;nes de avetenebrae aussi d'ailleurs )


----------



## Wolfmac (31 Juillet 2006)

oups ! erreur de frappe, c'est modifié


----------



## SirG (1 Août 2006)

A regarder les différents screnshots çà et là, j'ai remarqué ceci:







Un petit programme permet-il de skinner iTunes de cette façon, avec la commande de l'iPod et le texte à côté façon Synergy?

En même temps, *Wolfmac*, merci de me dire ce qui donne cette apparence à ton programme de communication en ligne (aMSN apparemment).


----------



## Wolfmac (1 Août 2006)

en fait c'est pas amsn mais adium que j'utilise ( beaucoup plus personnalisable ) et qui fonctionne aussi bien que amsn 
le site officiel
et le thème qui donne cette effet de transparence c'est notebook 

voilà tu sais tout


----------



## SirG (1 Août 2006)

Merci.

J'utilise aussi Adium, mais sa configuration actuelle m'empêche d'accéder à la webcam.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Un petit programme permet-il de skinner iTunes de cette façon, avec la commande de l'iPod et le texte à côté façon Synergy?




il existe iPLayer, Aye shuffle ou iPod opulous.


----------



## SirG (1 Août 2006)

Merci, mais j'ai peur d'avoir râté un épisode. Soit j'ai un fichier en Exec (.exe sous Windows), soit un .widget. Et en plus, ce dernier ne veut même pas se mettre sous Dashboard.

Moi, je cherche un skin d'iTunes sur le bureau, un peu comme Synergy.


----------



## Wolfmac (1 Août 2006)

pour dashboard tu as jtunes
ça ressemble à ce que tu recherche mais sans la pochette de l'album dommage sinon c'était top classe,


----------



## twk (1 Août 2006)

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais j'ai peur d'avoir râté un épisode. Soit j'ai un fichier en Exec (.exe sous Windows), soit un .widget. Et en plus, ce dernier ne veut même pas se mettre sous Dashboard.
> 
> Moi, je cherche un skin d'iTunes sur le bureau, un peu comme Synergy.




Il faut avoir installé au préalable Yahoo widget engine, application qui permet de gérer tous ces widgets. Celle-ci est similaire a Dashboard mise à part que les widgets restent sur le bureau.

Yahoo widget engine est multiplates-formes, si tu es sur Mac, il faut bien évidemment sélectionner le lien de téléchargement idoine.


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

Wall : Amora tentacles, de David Lanham
Thème : Amora, de David Lanham
Icones : Creme, Neige et AlBook de ave


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Amora tentacles, de David Lanham
> Thème : Amora, de David Lanham
> Icones : Creme, Neige et AlBook de ave



Toujours superbe!!!   :love:


----------



## SirG (1 Août 2006)

Merci pour Yahoo! Widget Engine. C'est pas mal du tout. 
Je vais fouiller pour trouver des widgets sympas.


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Wall : Amora tentacles, de David Lanham
> Thème : Amora, de David Lanham
> Icones : Creme, Neige et AlBook de ave


Très beau maiwen, bravo


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

merci


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Theme => Milk mini par Anubis
> Wallpaper => Corey quinn
> icones => un mix
> synergy => Powermetal
> font => calibri




Jolie la demoiselle ! :love: 

Dis-moi ultra', où peut-on trouver les icônes de ton dock, notamment celles de Mail et de la poubelle ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Un petit desk avec un theme encore en travail, il va etre mis en ligne bientôt j'espère, car il est vraiment tip top. Theme réalisé par pAntoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bonjour Augie. 
Aurais-tu des nouvelles ?
Le site n'existe pas/plus...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Ne t'étonne pas, il avait réalisé un autre thème auparavant mais il ne l'a jamais mis en ligne non plus.


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'étonne pas, il avait réalisé un autre thème auparavant mais il ne l'a jamais mis en ligne non plus.




Dommage, il avait l'air sympa ce thème.
Merci pour l'info.


----------



## ultra' (2 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Jolie la demoiselle ! :love:
> 
> Dis-moi ultra', où peut-on trouver les icônes de ton dock, notamment celles de Mail et de la poubelle ?



J'ai mis un pack ici, par contre il ne doit pas y avoir la corbeille : http://frenchstudio.net/dropbox/Archive.zip


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis un pack ici, par contre il ne doit pas y avoir la corbeille : http://frenchstudio.net/dropbox/Archive.zip




Merci beaucoup ultra' !


----------



## Wolfmac (2 Août 2006)

euh sans vouloir abusé  le cube avec la croix de malte ont peux avoir un lien, Ultra'
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2006)

ce cube ressemble fortement a ceux du pack neige réalisé par le modo d'imagine Ave, mais cette croix ne figure pas dans le set... probablement un mod ? je me renseigne


----------



## ultra' (2 Août 2006)

C'est pas une croix de malte, c'est le logo FrenchStudio, un parasol donc 

Non, il n'est pas dans le pack original bien s&#251;r, il a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; avec le fichier photoshop de l'ic&#244;ne aimablement fourni par Ave.


----------



## Wolfmac (2 Août 2006)

ok merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions


----------



## ultra' (3 Août 2006)

Theme => Amora par D.Lanham
Wallpaper => Puritan American par Ultra' dispo dans la section Shop sur FrenchStudio
icones => Amora
Wordpress => "La luxure" theme dispo sur webdesign.frenchstudio.net
font => Handelmod


----------



## twk (3 Août 2006)

Sympa l'ambiance "blanc"


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

Jolie la nana


----------



## tybalt02 (4 Août 2006)

C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !


----------



## ultra' (4 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Jolie la demoiselle ! :love:
> 
> Dis-moi ultra', où peut-on trouver les icônes de ton dock, notamment celles de Mail et de la poubelle ?



Je t'ai uploadé la corbeille ici (pendant 24 heures) : http://frenchstudio.net/dropbox/Archive.zip

Merci à Woa de me l'avoir rappelé.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai uploadé la corbeille ici (pendant 24 heures) : http://frenchstudio.net/dropbox/Archive.zip
> 
> Merci à Woa de me l'avoir rappelé.




Merci beaucoup ultra' !


----------



## iBulldog (4 Août 2006)

Salut

J'ai un iMac Intel et mac os x 10.4.7 mais il semble que shapeshifter ne soit pas compatible avec les intel ....

Suis je condamné à rester avec le thème par défaut où existe t'il des alternatives ?


----------



## SirG (4 Août 2006)

Depuis peu, non. Je l'ai en ce moment sur mon iMac Intel, et çà marche impeccable.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146022


----------



## Namida (4 Août 2006)

iBulldog a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iMac Intel et mac os x 10.4.7 mais il semble que shapeshifter ne soit pas compatible avec les intel ....



Il l'est, en beta.

Recensement de compatibilit&#233; pour la gamme Unsanity.


_Edit :_

SirG, tout est fini entre nous.


----------



## SirG (4 Août 2006)

Trop rapide!


----------



## iBulldog (4 Août 2006)

oui je viens de le voir ...

Pas de bug avec cette béta


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2006)

.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2006)




----------



## maiwen (4 Août 2006)

didonc tu changes combien de fois par jour de fond d'&#233;cran ? 

jaime beaucoup les deux, quoique le vert est un peu &#233;blouissant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc tu changes combien de fois par jour de fond d'écran ?



toutes les minutes  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> toutes les minutes  :love:



 
et de copine toutes les heures ... c'est le seul moyen de ne pas se lasser


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Ah ce mec là il fait tumber les filles .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2006)

Le tout, c'est de tumber sur la bonne


----------



## twk (5 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce mec là il fait tumber les filles .



Uhuh 

Joli en tout cas tes capture, tumb


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Août 2006)

bientôt avec spaces on va pouvoir  avoir 4 wallpapers? xD


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bientôt avec spaces on va pouvoir  avoir 4 wallpapers? xD



   
par contre je me demande si entre exposé et sapces on va pas s'embrouiller .. ca fait un peu redondant nan ? :mouais:


----------



## Wolfmac (8 Août 2006)

spaces &#231;a va &#234;tre g&#233;nial, la vid&#233;o sur sur le site d'apple et bluffante,http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/spaces.html

par contre je crois que les wallpapers diff&#233;rent &#231;a sera pas possible ou alors ils n'en parlent pas;


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

voici mon nouveau desk, avec une jolie b&#234;b&#234;te 
http://static.flickr.com/66/209943618_51ab1dded4_b.jpg


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

fanatique


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

en plus j'adore cet animal, ça tombe bien car je sens que cet osx va être une sacrée tuerie
avec tout plein de nouveaux effets et tout et tout
ça va être fun


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

a votre avis, le fait que Steve est bien montr&#233; que safari etait en bross&#233; et mail en 'pas bross&#233;' .. ca prouve que l'interface graphique fait parti des choses top secretes qu'il ne veut pas montrer ? car sinon .. ben c'est dommage ...


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

top secrètes ou pas encore tout à fait au point


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

moi je pense qu'ils ont du bidouiller l'interface pour pas montrer les nouveautés entierement graphiques ou le nouveau finder, le nouveau dock par exemple... je sens bien un truc qui soit vraiment different de tiger...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> moi je pense qu'ils ont du bidouiller l'interface pour pas montrer les nouveaut&#233;s entierement graphiques ou le nouveau finder, le nouveau dock par exemple... je sens bien un truc qui soit vraiment different de tiger...



encore tiger a la WWDC 05, avait un gout de fini, la on en a vraiment pas l'impression, non pas que ce soit grave mais ca nous laisse vraiment sur notre faim .. (j'espere qu'ils auront revu ce finder et tout ca car c'est beau mais ca commence a vieillir ..)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

cliquez au centre de l'écran pour une version 20' ! :love:  





_l'idée d'présentation du deskTop avec mon iMac G5 est de:  macMarco, merci !      _


*Wall :  Amethyst Haze by Blake J. Nolan*

*iCônes*: divers


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Dock impressionnant !! Joli desk et joli mac !


----------



## chounim (9 Août 2006)

Theme: A pô
Icones: Moultiple 
Wall: a moi, pas tres propre d'ailleurs...


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (9 Août 2006)

Afterglow desktop

Lots of love...

cest un peu charg&#233;... mais on s'y sent bien


----------



## SirG (9 Août 2006)

Sur mon iMac en ce moment.


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> Afterglow desktop
> 
> Lots of love...
> 
> cest un peu charg&#233;... mais on s'y sent bien



Hum, hum ! 
Les grandes images comme &#231;a se mettent en lien, &#233;ventuellement avec une vignette, c'est plus joli, mais jamais directement dans le message. 

Sinon, plut&#244;t sympa comme bureau. 


[Edith]
Ah ben voil&#224; ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (9 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum !
> Les grandes images comme ça se mettent en lien, éventuellement avec une vignette, c'est plus joli, mais jamais directement dans le message.
> 
> Sinon, plutôt sympa comme bureau.
> ...



oui jai galéré pour comprendre comment ca marchait... le Eve angeli de linformatique c moi lol


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> oui jai galéré pour comprendre comment ca marchait... le Eve angeli de linformatique c moi lol




Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai connu pire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Hello tout le monde!!

Apr&#232;s avoir bav&#233; sur vos desks j'me suis dis "c'est vrai que &#231;a donne bien quand m&#234;me leurs modif's style fast & furious" 

Alors je me suis lanc&#233;! Et voila mon premier desk!!! Ehhh mais foutez vous pas de moi hen!!  


A+ et bravo pour vos customizations!!

Wallpaper ---> Arrrghh me souviens plus!

Font ---> Chalkboard

Theme ---> Milk 3.2 Blue (modifi&#233; un peu par la suite)

empedro

p.s: avec snapshooter il me changeait les couleurs lors de la prise de la capture...genre au lieu de bleu ben c'&#233;tait orange...:mouais: :mouais: 


http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1ry5.png


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Par contre je voulais savoir si c'est possible de changer la couleur de la pomme...car noire elle fait un peu pourrie... 

J'ai lu plein de threath mais rien qui abboutit... 


++

empedro


----------



## SirG (9 Août 2006)

Il te faut modifier ton thème avec un programme comme Shapeshifter.

Par contre, je vois plein de personnes mettre leurs iPods sur le desktop. Comment qu'on fait?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Oui je l'ai entièrement modifié mais il y aucune option pour changer la couleur de la pomme(du menu pomme donc...)

Sinon pour l'icône de l'iPod ben suffit qu'il soit branché au Mac et monté sur le bureau (Options iTunes --> Utiliser iPod en tant que disque dur)


++

empedro


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai enti&#232;rement modifi&#233; mais il y aucune option pour changer la couleur de la pomme



Cela d&#233;pend du th&#232;me que tu appliques. Certains comportent des pommes ayant d'autres couleurs que le noir.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Ouais j'ai vu mais par contre sur ce thème y en a pas...elles sont toutes noires...mais en faite moi ce que j'aimerais bien c'est l'éternelle pomme arc-en-ciel!!!!!!!

Y a un soft qui fais ça mais il te change tout le menu pomme et c'est un peu embetant car moi c'est juste au niveau graphique...et sur Resexcellence y a rien sur cette modif'...:rose:


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iMac en ce moment.




Sympa. 
Quel thème utilises-tu ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai vu mais par contre sur ce thème y en a pas...elles sont toutes noires...mais en faite moi ce que j'aimerais bien c'est l'éternelle pomme arc-en-ciel!!!!!!!
> 
> Y a un soft qui fais ça mais il te change tout le menu pomme et c'est un peu embetant car moi c'est juste au niveau graphique...et sur Resexcellence y a rien sur cette modif'...:rose:




A moins de toi-même bidouiller le thème pour changer la pomme, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de la personnaliser via un autre logiciel sans changer le thème.


----------



## SirG (9 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympa.
> Quel thème utilises-tu ?



Un thème trouvé sur Interface Lift du nom de Sweet slumber.

Merci pour la combine de l'iPod. L'est sur mon bureau désormais. 

Par contre, je ne parviens pas à modifier l'icône de ma poubelle sur le bureau. Je souhaiterais mettre les icônes de la corbeille qui se trouve dans mon dock. Comment faire?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Utilise CandyBar!

Simple d'utilisation et efficace!


----------



## SirG (9 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne parviens pas à modifier l'icône de ma poubelle sur le bureau. *Je souhaiterais mettre les icônes de la corbeille qui se trouve dans mon dock.* Comment faire?




Candy Bar ne modifie pas l'ciône sur le bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

ah mal lu!! désolé!


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Candy Bar ne modifie pas l'ciône sur le bureau.



Pixadex ? ou Lire le tuto


----------



## rubren (9 Août 2006)

Tiens j'en profite pour vous donner un lien vers mes premiers fonds d'écrans (réalisés sous Bryce) que j'avais publié sur MacDesktops en 2001.


----------



## arno1x (9 Août 2006)

salut &#224; tous voici mon nouveau bureau.
th&#232;me : ge.o dpar hirogen
icones : orbital de gerrit
wall : One (mais je sais plus le trouver)!
Font : Arial Narrow

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4586/size/big/cat/recent/limit/recent


----------



## SirG (9 Août 2006)

J'ai beau lire et relire depuis plusieurs jours, je ne vois pas ce qui me permet de modifier l'icône de ma poubelle sur le bureau. Ou alors, j'utilise mal pixadex.


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau lire et relire depuis plusieurs jours, je ne vois pas ce qui me permet de modifier l'icône de ma poubelle sur le bureau. Ou alors, j'utilise mal pixadex.




Ton icône de poubelle sur le bureau, c'est un widget ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être lui que tu dois modifier.


----------



## Wolfmac (9 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iMac en ce moment.



euh SirG ont peut avoir un lien pour le wall


----------



## finevine (9 Août 2006)

Sur mon mac en ce moment. Par contre, désolé, je ne me rappelle plus d'où vient le fond d'écran. Trouvé sur guikit très certainement...

Icônes : somadoc + autres + bricolage

Thème : Eternal aqua


----------



## ultra' (9 Août 2006)

finevine a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon mac en ce moment. Par contre, d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne me rappelle plus d'o&#249; vient le fond d'&#233;cran. Trouv&#233; sur guikit tr&#232;s certainement...
> 
> Ic&#244;nes : somadoc + autres + bricolage
> 
> Th&#232;me : Eternal aqua



Le wallpaper est de http://www.flameia.com/, et est dispo sur http://pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php?page=4&cat=cute&res=

C'est tr&#232;s frais, &#231;a irait bien avec Fantastic comme th&#232;me :rose:


----------



## ultra' (10 Août 2006)

Sans applis - Avec applis

Theme : Purple rain par Ultra', dispo sur FrenchStudio
Icones : Ultrabox par Bioscoop, dispo sur Biodesks
Wallpaper : Adriana par Ultra, dispo en section Shop sur FrenchStudio
Icones de dossiers : Suma par Jon@z, dispo ici


----------



## SirG (10 Août 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> euh SirG ont peut avoir un lien pour le wall



Si vous voulez. 

Thème: *Sweet Slumber 1.1.1* by Daniel Goffin et disponible sur 



Fond d'écran: *vaoni stock 1600* par une charmante jeune fille du nom de vaoni *SON SITE*





Icônes: un peu de tout, j'aime bien certaines de certains packs et je les mets.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Elle est mignonne .


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Elle est mignonne .


ah bon SirG. est une femelle ?  
:rateau:


----------



## .Steff (10 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Sans applis - Avec applis
> 
> Theme : Purple rain par Ultra', dispo sur FrenchStudio
> Icones : Ultrabox par Bioscoop, dispo sur Biodesks
> ...


Vraiment tres beau. J'ai pris le theme de suite 
F&#233;licitations !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2006)

Oui, le wallpaper est très réussi, bravo Ultra'


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2006)

Rien de particulier, j'ai beau essayer tout les icones possibles, les derni&#232;res release, etc...
Je suis fan absolu des Minium°:love: 

J'essaye parfois de changer de theme, un peu de Ruler, Carbonite... mais je ne peux pas me passer de Samui :love: 

Des wallpapers gris, minimal, rouge, color&#233;... bof, je revient toujours vers ce bleu turquoise :love: 

Alors une question, suis je d&#233;pendant de Samui+ Minium° + Bleu turquoise  :rateau: 

Pour les &#233;l&#233;ments pr&#233;sents sur le desktop, tout est bien entendu sur GuiKit


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2006)

c'est ... b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Oui très joli.


----------



## SirG (12 Août 2006)

Ben dites-lui que c'est laid.


----------



## AuGie (12 Août 2006)

Merci


----------



## goonie (12 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Sans applis - Avec applis
> 
> Theme : Purple rain par Ultra', dispo sur FrenchStudio
> Icones : Ultrabox par Bioscoop, dispo sur Biodesks
> ...



Magnifique


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Août 2006)

100% gratuit donc pas de 'grosses et belles' customizations comme les votres ... 
wallpaper : Apple Original
icônes:  Piquées Partout
font d'Adium (icone aim): Akbar





sobriété et contrairement à certains, un dock pas trop encombré


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> sobriété et contrairement à certains, un dock pas trop encombré


   Et les noms en bas à droite, ce sont des liens vers des données, ou ils restent fixes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

La liste d'Adium peut être flottante ou fixe et ce sont des liens vers ses contacts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

Th: Amora
Wp: before the next stop by ether (deviantArt)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Un petit redémarrage de Safari s'impose .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

Ben oui je sais :rateau:  

Mais les thèmes ne prennent pas en compte certaines extensions comme Olie's tab, du coup de je peux pas l'appliquer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

Voila qui est mieux cher Corentin


----------



## Pooley (13 Août 2006)

periode babacool?  

jolie desk .

rah fait ch... imageshack veut pas dl mon desk...tant pis pour vous


----------



## Pooley (13 Août 2006)

ah bah si ça a marché, alors veualaaaa





merci a sirG pour le lien du wall, les icones c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi et le théme c'est XiDG-Albook variant B


----------



## arno1x (13 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,
je veux installer Bister de susumu et j'ai ce message :

" The mod at "Bister" cannot be used because the guiKit file is too new to read." 

qqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi, le fichire gui kit ne peut pas être lu? et il est nouveau en quoi?
merci à tous
arno


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

Je recherche cette icône (celle entourée en rouge évidemment...  ) :





L'image est petite, désolé, mais c'est une sorte de boîte noire-rouge avec une pomme sur le devant...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche cette icône (celle entourée en rouge évidemment...  ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il te faut ca : http://www.guikit.com/news.php?2006/08/01/725-shape-shifter-b3


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut ca : http://www.guikit.com/news.php?2006/08/01/725-shape-shifter-b3


 
Euh, en fait c'est juste l'icône que je recherche, pas besoin de Shapeshifter (d'ailleurs j'attends la version finale avec impatience !)...


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2006)

Ooppps sorry Lorhkan, je me suis gourré de post, je voulais répondre à arno1x. Excuse moi :rose:


----------



## EMqA (13 Août 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche cette icône (celle entourée en rouge évidemment...  ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ici
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1601


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ooppps sorry Lorhkan, je me suis gourr&#233; de post, je voulais r&#233;pondre &#224; arno1x. Excuse moi :rose:


Ya pas de mal ! 



			
				EMqA a dit:
			
		

> ici
> http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1601


Merci, nickel ! 
Mais je me demande toujours comment vous faites pour retouver un lien vers une ic&#244;ne en un clin d'oeil... Chapeau bas !


----------



## ultra' (13 Août 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> je veux installer Bister de susumu et j'ai ce message :
> 
> " The mod at "Bister" cannot be used because the guiKit file is too new to read."
> ...



Il faut que t'installes la beta de shapeshifter, je beta-testais ce thème et j'ai eu le même souci. http://www.unsanity.org/archives/haxies/betatacular.php

ATTENTION NUDITE


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

Et voilà mon mien à moi propre !


----------



## EtVlan (13 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION NUDITE



Ultra', j'adore...!!!


----------



## Darfox (13 Août 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Et voil&#224; mon mien &#224; moi propre !


C'est quoi le log pour le Gmail ?? Plz

Au passage j'adore


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION NUDITE



:rose:


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le log pour le Gmail ?? Plz
> 
> Au passage j'adore


Le soft, c'est Gmail Notifier.

Et merci pour l'appéciation !


----------



## cadmium (13 Août 2006)

et j'y arrive avec beaucoup de difficultés !

malgré que j'utilise le Mac depuis belle lurette (avant 1990...), je crois n'avoir jamais tenté par moi-même d'en connaître le fin mot. Par exemple, je viens seulement de comprendre certains des symboles appaissant sur le clavier... (échappement pour moi n'avait auxcun sens jusqu'à hier) 

avant d'aller plus loin, je suis de Montréal, donc Québécois...
et j'ai vraiment l'intention d'être de moins en moins stupide, l'âge avancant !
d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connait un contact québécois avec lequel je pourrais communiquer par téléphone... svp m'en informer !

voici enfin ce qui m'amène à vous :
je viens tout juste de me procurer ce iMac G5 (Mac OS X) en vente de liquidation à la Coop de l'Université du Québec à un prix dérisoire... 568 dollars canadiens (il en resterait quelques-uns pour les intéressé...). Avant j'étais sur un iMac 9.0... vous voyez le genre !!!

en voulant améliorer ma sitituation, je crois avoir empiré mon cas ! J'ai fait disparaître le Macintoh HD sur mon bureau...

Je n'arrive plus à installer (même à les lire sur le bureau) les logiciels de base (1-2-3)

Le finder ne répond plus... d'ailleurs l'animal, que doit-il répondre ?

J'ai dû forcer la sortie... la fonction d'activité fonctionnant depuis des heures

Enfin, je n'arrive pas à éteindre mon ordi : il ne veut pas !

QUE VAIS-JE FAIRE ? À l'aide

et en même temps je me dis que ce n'est peut-être pas si compliqué...
puisque je vous écrit sur ce même ordinateur et que mon message se rendra à vous...

Un p'tit nouveau désespéré, mais pas paniqué

CADMIUM - Jacques

P.S. Je ne connais aucune des abréviations utilisées aps le chatteur professionnel


----------



## SirG (13 Août 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche cette icône (celle entourée en rouge évidemment...  ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu n'as pas encore trouvé, voici la page des différents X-Pack.


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2006)

cadmium a dit:
			
		

> et j'y arrive avec beaucoup de difficult&#233;s !
> 
> malgr&#233; que j'utilise le Mac depuis belle lurette (avant 1990...), je crois n'avoir jamais tent&#233; par moi-m&#234;me d'en conna&#238;tre le fin mot. Par exemple, je viens seulement de comprendre certains des symboles appaissant sur le clavier... (&#233;chappement pour moi n'avait auxcun sens jusqu'&#224; hier)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG, Jacques. 
Pour les abr&#233;viations, ne t'en fais pas, on est sur un forum, pas sur un chat', donc, en fait il est plut&#244;t recommand&#233; d'&#233;crire les mots en entier, mais bon tu parles peut-&#234;tre aussi des abr&#233;viations techniques, dans ce cas, demande si tu ne sais pas. 

Pour l'ic&#244;ne du disque dur sur le bureau :
Finder/Pr&#233;f&#233;rences/G&#233;n&#233;rales coches les disques durs et tout ce que tu veux voir appara&#238;tre sur le bureau et dans la barre lat&#233;rale des fen&#234;tres du Finder, regarde les autres onglets et options.

Tu peux aussi r&#233;parer les autorisations en utilisant l'application Utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires.
Une fois l'Utilitaire lanc&#233;, tu s&#233;lectionnes ton disque et tu cliques sur "R&#233;parer les autorisations du disque".


PS : Pour les qu&#233;b&#233;cois de MacG, vas voir dans le forum Rendez-vous.


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas encore trouvé, voici la page des différents X-Pack.


J'ai trouvé mon bonheur, merci à la communauté MacGé !


----------



## SirG (13 Août 2006)

On change un peu, pour faire plaisir aux passionnés du rouge.





*Thème:* Shinobi_v2.4.1 from 


*Wallpaper:* 550_Maranello_07 récupéré sur Google
*Icônes:* comme d'hab, un peu de tout


----------



## arno1x (13 Août 2006)

pour Augie & Ultra

Grand merci à vous deux, c'est super, ça fonctionne maintenant.
@ + et bravo pour vos thèmes et desk
Arno


----------



## ice (13 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> On change un peu, pour faire plaisir aux passionnés du rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors l&#224; je dis => Mague Nifique


----------



## Grosbisou (14 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> http://www.unsanity.org/archives/haxies/betatacular.php
> ATTENTION NUDITE



Magnifique :love:
Mais c'est toi qui fait les wallpapers avec des photos de tes petites amies ou tu les trouves quelque part ?
Si tu pouvais donner un lien pour les trouver ça serait vraiment cool... :rose:


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

regarde moi s'te bande de pervers


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Euh c'est Jenna Jameson, les gars elle est super connue dans le monde du grand cinéma .
Des Liens Pour Des Wallpapers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est Jenna Jameson, les gars elle est super connue dans le monde du grand cinéma .
> Des Liens Pour Des Wallpapers.



tu m'as l'air bien calé sur le sujet toi ..   
Sinon , je vois touujours une belle enveloppe blanche (fermée ou ouverte) pour votre icone Mail du Dock .. mais j'arrive pas a la trouver ?

Un ch'tit coup de pouce ...


----------



## Fran6 (14 Août 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est Jenna Jameson, les gars elle est super connue dans le monde du grand cinéma .
> Des Liens Pour Des Wallpapers.



T'es sûr que c'est elle ??? La plastique semble différente pourtant.....:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> T'es s&#251;r que c'est elle ??? La plastique semble diff&#233;rente pourtant.....:mouais:



Suis d'accord pour la taille des pectoraux ..    





edit : encore un desk d'ultra qui fait bien parler de lui  ...


----------



## Fran6 (14 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Suis d'accord pour la taille des pectoraux ..



C'est là où je voulais en venir... Je crois qu'il va falloir attendre l'intervention de ce cher Ultra' pour en savoir plus....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon , je vois touujours une belle enveloppe blanche (fermée ou ouverte) pour votre icone Mail du Dock .. mais j'arrive pas a la trouver ?



ca t'irait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> ca t'irait ?


c'est pas possible ..   jamais vous arrêtez de rendre service sur macgé


----------



## Darfox (14 Août 2006)

Mon mien ^^





Thème : Amora
Wall : Piqué sur Déviant je sais plus où :$
Icones : À droite à gauche


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Mon mien ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou as tu trouv&#233; les icones et le th&#232;me?


----------



## Darfox (15 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> ou as tu trouvé les icones et le thème?


Le thème : http://dlanham.com/goodies/amoratheme/
Pour les icônes si tu parles des dossiers, c'est par ici --> http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1806
Par contre pour les autres icônes c'est vraiment pioché partout.


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2006)

m&#234;me pour les icones de dossier que l'on peut voir sur la droite.

erf je viens de relire ton post...  il est tard, je vais aller me coucher. Merci en tout cas.


----------



## arno1x (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous
voivi un nouveau
@+ Arno
thème : ge.o de David Lanham
icones : accatone & qques de gnome
wall : le miens
Font : Arial Narrow

et un grand merci à Accatone.  

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4630/size/big/cat/recent/limit/recent


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Mon mien ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sympathique le Wall :rose:


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Août 2006)

Mon dernier !!!


----------



## supatofa (18 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Le thème : http://dlanham.com/goodies/amoratheme/
> Pour les icônes si tu parles des dossiers, c'est par ici --> http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1806
> Par contre pour les autres icônes c'est vraiment pioché partout.




merci pour le theme amora il est vraiment très chouette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2006)




----------



## ice (20 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

>


Tr&#232;s beau 

Mais pourrais-tu me dire quel th&#232;me tu utilises?


Edit: Apr&#232;s une petite visite sur guikit je viens de voir qu'il s'agit de "Bister" 

Edit2: Apparemment apr&#232;s t&#233;l&#233;chargement, impossible d'installer le th&#232;me  Mais pourquoi?


----------



## rizoto (20 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

>




Très sympa, ou as tu trouvé ton wallpaper?


----------



## arno1x (21 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Très beau
> 
> Mais pourrais-tu me dire quel thème tu utilises?
> 
> ...


salut
essaie d'installer cette version de ShapeShifter 2.4b3, voici le lien :

http://www.unsanity.org/

salut

Arno


----------



## ultra' (21 Août 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> C'est l&#224; o&#249; je voulais en venir... Je crois qu'il va falloir attendre l'intervention de ce cher Ultra' pour en savoir plus....



D&#233;sol&#233; pour la r&#233;ponse tardive.

Toutes les photos que j'utilise, je les r&#233;cup&#232;res apr&#232;s pas mal de recherches sur des sites de scans.
Il y a un forum qui est pas trop mal pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer ce genre de photos en haute qualit&#233;, et c'est : http://pinkdevils.de.vu/

Voil&#224;, apr&#232;s si le wallpaper vous int&#233;resse, je les uploades souvent sur mon compte flickr ici : http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=214071441&size=o ATTENTION NUDITE !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa, ou as tu trouvé ton wallpaper?




Je ne sais plus, désolé :rateau:  mais le voici.


----------



## jem25 (21 Août 2006)

euh juste uen question comment vous faite pour enlever la barre siver au dessus des contact d'adium? j'ai pas trouver je decouvre seulement. merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)

Tu parles de la fenêtre de chat ?  
Menu vue > afficher la barre d'outils.


----------



## jem25 (22 Août 2006)

oui cette fenetre mais masquer ne fait que ....la masquer moi je voidrait l'enlever comme certain l'on fait visiblemen elle est vraiment laide avec certain style


----------



## SirG (22 Août 2006)

Si j'ai bien saisi, tu vas dans les préférences d'Adium, onglet Apparence.
Là, en bas, tu as 'Type de fenêtre'. Logiquement, si tu as une 'barre' en haut de la liste des contacts (toujours si j'ai bien saisi), tu cliques sur cette partie est tu mets ce que tu veux sauf 'fenêtre courante'.

En images.





Après, si ce n'est pas çà, faut m'expliquer exactement ce dont tu parles.


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir quel logiciel permet de mettre des photos persos un peu partout sur le bureau.
Comme ici :
http://static.flickr.com/85/210838449_88ec8ad649.jpg
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/138/picture1fo0.th.jpg
http://www.share-em.com/normal/visu4_18475.jpg

Merci


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir quel logiciel permet de mettre des photos persos un peu partout sur le bureau.
> Comme ici :
> ...




Cela peut se faire au moment où tu crées ton fond d'écran avec Photoshop, par exemple.


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

Ah ben oui suis-je bête :rose:

je pensais que c'etait un logiciel qui faisait ça, j'avais pas remarqué que c'etait intégré au fond d'ecran :rose:


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui suis-je bête :rose:
> 
> je pensais que c'etait un logiciel qui faisait ça, j'avais pas remarqué que c'etait intégré au fond d'ecran :rose:





Il me semble qu'un jour quelqu'un avait mentionné un logiciel permettant de créer facilement ce genre de fond, mais je serais bien incapable de retrouver le pseudo et le post.
Si ça dit quelque chose de plus précis à quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## jeff3 (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir quel logiciel permet de mettre des photos persos un peu partout sur le bureau.
> Comme ici :
> ...



Il me semble que c'est Photo Desktop


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

Oh yes !! excellent ! merci !!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Non non c'est bien un logiciel qui fait &#231;a mais je ne retrouve plus le nom... je cherche

edit:grill&#233; de chez grill&#233;


----------



## twk (22 Août 2006)

Mon actuel


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

Allez, il y a longtemps :






Thème : Bister
Fond : Kdo de tumb(thanks l'ami  :love:  )
icônes : divers


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco."


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Earth Desk vous projette l'&#233;clairage de la terre par le soleil, rafraichissement toute les minutes, de meme pour les nuages. 
Logiciel gav&#233; de pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'affichages et de fonctions.




Deux ptites questions: Comment change-t-on la police du systeme?

Savez-vous quel est le nom de cette police, ca fait pas mal de temps que je la cherche... merci


----------



## Darfox (22 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Comment change-t-on la police du systeme?


 Silk, mais c'est une application payante.

heu, vous savez s'il existe le m&#234;me type d'application que Photo Desktop sur windows (et ui il me reste encore un pc :$)


----------



## Pooley (22 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, il y a longtemps :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
future proof/massive attack/100th window... bons choix, tres bon choix


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Silk, mais c'est une application payante.
> 
> heu, vous savez s'il existe le même type d'application que Photo Desktop sur windows (et ui il me reste encore un pc :$)




Merci Darfox  

Mais pour le nom de cette police... personne ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Merci Darfox
> 
> Mais pour le nom de cette police... personne ?




Il me semble qu'elle s'appelle Handlegot. 


PS : Merci Pooley !


----------



## AuGie (22 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'elle s'appelle Handlegot.
> 
> 
> PS : Merci Pooley !



Oui HandelGothicLight


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Trouvé ! merci pour l'aide 

Dommage qu'elle soie payante


----------



## I-bouk (22 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, il y a longtemps :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s Jolie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Oui c'est vraiment beau :love: :style: et j'aime beaucoup le wallpaper


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

Merci à tous les deux.  




			
				******** a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tumb.


----------



## AuGie (22 Août 2006)

Au revoir iMac G5 :rose: et re-bienvenue Powerbook :





Bon c'est le seul desk que je posterai car c'est le seul bureau que je garderai, jusqu'a L&#233;opard, j'ai juste chang&#233; le wall avec cette cr&#233;ation fantastique

:love:

(Pour cause rapidit&#233;, avec Silk, Cleardock, Shapeshifter, ca bouffe quand meme des ressources, on s'en rend pas trop compte mais quand on repasse sous un systeme sans customisation, on s'en une diff&#233;rence)


----------



## SirG (22 Août 2006)

Oui, j'ai remarqué çà. J'ai beau avoir une bête de course et 1,5 Go de RAM, des moments, je me croirais sur mon vieux 900 MHz équipé Windows ME.:mouais:


----------



## coolattitude (22 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> On change un peu, pour faire plaisir aux passionnés du rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonsoir! je voudrais savoir quel logiciel permet d'afficher l'heure de plusieurs pays en haut de l'écran, comme on peut le voir sur l'écran de SirG ? Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## chounim (23 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



A part ca, il pleut jamais en Bretagne? huhu 

Beau Wall, Beau theme.


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2006)

coolattitude a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir! je voudrais savoir quel logiciel permet d'afficher l'heure de plusieurs pays en haut de l'écran, comme on peut le voir sur l'écran de SirG ? Merci d'avance et bonne soirée



C'est Timezonabulator, un widget pour Yahoo! Widget Engine qu'il te faudra préalablement installé sur ton Mac (ou sur ton PC).


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Superbe theme disponible en mandarine et bleu.

Vous pouvez le récupérer ici


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

Mon desk






Theme : fantastic by ultraman
Fond d'écran : Made in home
Icone : Pioché sur internet : icomic, etc..


----------



## SirG (24 Août 2006)

Au moins, çà a l'avantage d'être reposant.  Mais faudra penser à recharger ta batterie.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, &#231;&#224; a l'avantage d'&#234;tre reposant. Mais faudra penser &#224; recharger ta batterie.


 
Ouai  Combien de fois ca m'est arriv&#233; de voir l'ordinateur se mettre en veille parce que j'&#233;tais tellement concentrer :rateau:


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

Très sympa ce bureau


----------



## ultra' (24 Août 2006)

Theme => Stomp par *Susumu*
icons => mix (nabaztag/adium par *Ultra'*, non releasé)
wallpaper => toys addict par *Ultra'*, dispo ici
preview => FrenchSnapshot par *Ultra'*, dispo ici
Apps => Silk, Shapeshifter, Adium, Synergy, MenuCalendarClock, TransparentDock, Yahoo widgets, WindowShadeX.

_PS : le wallpaper a été fait à l'origine pour un visuel de teeshirt/badges, mais j'ai voulu en faire un wallpaper_


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
ma petite custo perso inspir&#233;e de ce que j'ai vu sur ce fil : p&#233;riode "violet"...

* ATTENTION CONTIENT DES BEAUX SEINS BIEN VISIBLES !*





Wallpaper : Queen of the purples leaves by Psychopulse
Th&#232;me : Purple rain 1.2 by Ultra'
Ic&#244;ne HD : S&#233;rie Camouflage by Susumu Yoshida


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> * ATTENTION CONTIENT DES BEAUX SEINS BIEN VISIBLES !*



Plastique


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Plastique



réponse B jean pierre : Plastique et c'est mon dernier mot !


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2006)

Comme disait Elmer Food Beat : Le plastique c'est fantastique !

Et c'est pas Plastic Bertrand qui vous dira le contraire...



:style:


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Août 2006)

Benkenobi moi j'adore ton bureau :love: 

c'est peut &#234;tre parce que que je suis dans le m&#234;me style de couleur  





Th&#232;me : Ruler Aero ici

Wall : Dreamcastreiko

Icones : mix &#224; base de Xpack


----------



## MrJo (27 Août 2006)

Bon et bien j'y vais de ma petite copie d'ecran !
Thème : Cerebro
Icone : petit mix' 
Fond d'ecran : par moi même (toshop)






http://joachim.vu.free.fr/desktop.jpg


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2006)

vraiment sympa le fond d'écran!

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce petit controleur que vous avez tous dans la barre en haut à droite avec trois boutons play retour et avance? c'est un plug in iTunes?


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> vraiment sympa le fond d'écran!
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce petit controleur que vous avez tous dans la barre en haut à droite avec trois boutons play retour et avance? c'est un plug in iTunes?



non il s'agit de synergy
qui est payant


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> non il s'agit de synergy
> qui est payant




Merci pour le lien


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

pas de quoi
je trouve synergy vachement pratique


----------



## Pooley (27 Août 2006)

MrJo a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien j'y vais de ma petite copie d'ecran !
> Thème : Cerebro
> Icone : petit mix'
> Fond d'ecran : par moi même (toshop)
> ...



(8) hiiiiiiiiighway to hell (8)


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

MrJo a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien j'y vais de ma petite copie d'ecran !
> Thème : Cerebro
> Icone : petit mix'
> Fond d'ecran : par moi même (toshop)
> ...




très beau desk
assez sombre mais classe


----------



## MrJo (27 Août 2006)

Merci !!! ^^ Je suis en train de créer une petite collection de fond d'ecrans que je mettrai peut etre un jour sur mon site si j'en suis assez satisfait 
Je fais ca a mes heures perdues, donc c'est vraiment pas sur que ca plaise a tout le monde


----------



## arno1x (27 Août 2006)

MrJo a dit:
			
		

> Merci !!! ^^ Je suis en train de créer une petite collection de fond d'ecrans que je mettrai peut etre un jour sur mon site si j'en suis assez satisfait
> Je fais ca a mes heures perdues, donc c'est vraiment pas sur que ca plaise a tout le monde


salut
en tout cas celui là me plait. Bravo
@+
Arno


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

Voila le dernier screenshot en date de mon MacBook, selon l'inspiration du moment.

Wallpapers : Flaws Of Fancy
Icones : Chums (pour les deux durs )
Theme Adium : Glass List
Theme Shapeshifter : Photopro

(petit bémol : certains éléments comme Core Duo Temp et iAlertU deviennent illisibles dans la barre supérieure.)

Et un petit coup de cleardock pour parachever le tout !


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

très simpa


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Août 2006)

C'est &#224; cause des repeche... Tjs dit que Access ca donnait des id&#233;es bizares....


----------



## SirG (27 Août 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> Benkenobi moi j'adore ton bureau :love:
> 
> c'est peut être parce que que je suis dans le même style de couleur
> 
> ...




Joli wallpaper.


----------



## Lisaraël (2 Septembre 2006)

Mon tout premier... 

http://stock.lisaserver.be/Capture%202sept2006.png

Wallpaper: RetroWorld by kol
Icônes: Buuf par Mattahan

hihi.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Septembre 2006)

Bravo Lisarael, j'aime beaucoup moi 

Mais j'arrive p&#244; &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger le set d'icone, quand je clique sur download dans la page du lien, j'ai un texte qui se charge, je fais enregistrer sous, donc c'est un .7z mais quand je veux le decompresser, j'ai une erreur #17999....


----------



## Lisaraël (2 Septembre 2006)

Pour tout te dire, j'avais t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; ces ic&#244;nes en attendant mon imac, et je les avait d&#233;compress&#233;es et tri&#233;es sous windows, lol...

Peut pas t'aider, d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## benkenobi (2 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bravo Lisarael, j'aime beaucoup moi
> 
> Mais j'arrive pô à télécharger le set d'icone, quand je clique sur download dans la page du lien, j'ai un texte qui se charge, je fais enregistrer sous, donc c'est un .7z mais quand je veux le decompresser, j'ai une erreur #17999....



Ton bonheur est peut-être ici !


----------



## MamaCass (3 Septembre 2006)

Merci Benkenobi, Jedi Knight


----------



## twk (4 Septembre 2006)

J'éspère que ça n'est pas trop lourd et pas trop large


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Très joli fond d'écran ma foi .


----------



## twk (4 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup  j'alterne entre photo de ma copine et création graphique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Allez ça faisait un petit temps.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Allez ça faisait un petit temps.


.


----------



## arno1x (4 Septembre 2006)

bonjour &#224; tous
voil&#224; un nouveau theme pour reprendre le boulot...
@+ & bonne rentr&#233;e.
Arno

th&#232;me : ORIH par Hirogen
icones : accatone & qques de gnome
wall : flying par bccb http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16017042/?qo=684&q=flying+in:customization/wallpaper+sort:time
Font : Arial Narrow

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4789/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2006)

nice !!


----------



## arno1x (4 Septembre 2006)

merci tweek


----------



## arno1x (4 Septembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Allez ça faisait un petit temps.
> 
> 
> .



j'aime, bravo COrentin


----------



## crazer (4 Septembre 2006)

allez a mon tour pour ma 1ere fois....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Merci Arno .


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2006)

Exellent crazer ! J'adore l'art vectoriel !!  Peux tu me dire ou as tu téléchargé ce Wallpaper? ou si c'est toi qui l'a fait, y'a t-il moyen de s'en emparer? 

thanks


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Septembre 2006)

Hop Hop Hop, mon vieux desktop !  Attention les yeux !

A noter le joli fichier fichier en cours de dl, pas de ma faute si pcinpact est satur&#233; moi !






Ici en taille plus appr&#233;ciable ! 

http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8686/image1ta1.png


----------



## ultra' (5 Septembre 2006)




----------



## skydream (5 Septembre 2006)

superbe ultra', quel logiciel utilise tu pour la minibar itunes en haut à gauche et l'heure à coté? j'utilise byte controller et je peux seulement placer la minibar dans la barre de menus.


----------



## ultra' (5 Septembre 2006)

Merci Skydream, j'utilise Menuet, j'ai gagné une licence, faut bien que ça serve  

Pour l'heure, c'est une widget yahoo nommée timezonabulator


----------



## MamaCass (5 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


>



Salut Ultra' 

Je n'ai pas trouvé le wall sur ton site, peux tu me dire où le trouver ?

Merci


----------



## ultra' (5 Septembre 2006)

Je l'ai pas releasé, ça me semblait un peu trop simple pour en faire un wallpaper, même si sur un tee ça rend bien.


----------



## arno1x (5 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


>



salut ultra', bon job, comme d'hab... mais tu vas le lire sur imagine, donc je me r&#233;p&#232;te pas. 
salut & bravo  
Arno


----------



## MamaCass (5 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Je l'ai pas releasé, ça me semblait un peu trop simple pour en faire un wallpaper, même si sur un tee ça rend bien.



Ben moi j'aime bien !
D'ailleurs en ce moment j'utilise ToyAddict


----------



## arno1x (6 Septembre 2006)

salut à tous
pour ceux qui aime un bureau sans rien, vide voilà la solution : menufula de Ninja Kitten. & voilà ce que ça donne :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4799/ppuser/30575

@+
Arno

voici le lien : 

http://ninjakitten.us/


----------



## arno1x (6 Septembre 2006)

arno1x a dit:


> salut à tous
> pour ceux qui aime un bureau sans rien, vide voilà la solution : menufula de Ninja Kitten. & voilà ce que ça donne :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4799/ppuser/30575
> ...



voici une meilleurs vue

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4801/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## alexfvl (7 Septembre 2006)

*Wallpaper* : Two for a Kind by DivineError
*Theme* : Amora Pearl by David Lanham
*Icons* : The MixT
*Music* : DJ Pridef - Snubbed


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* : Two for a Kind by DivineError
> *Theme* : Amora Pearl by David Lanham
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Music* : DJ Pridef - Snubbed



  Pretty nice dude !


J'aime bien la chaîne en dégradé de rouge à blueu sur le wallpaper.


----------



## maiwen (7 Septembre 2006)

les fonds d'&#233;cran de divine error sont vraiment tr&#232;s beaux  :love:


----------



## arno1x (7 Septembre 2006)

bonjour &#224; tous
mon nouveau loock...

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4810/cat/500/ppuser/30575

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4814/cat/500/ppuser/30575

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4815/cat/500/ppuser/30575

Th&#232;me : Graphite AGV.v1 de Gerrit & Xcaliber.
Icones : Accatone & qques de Gnome.
Wall : simple de Ximian.
Font : Arial Narrow.


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

arno1x a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> mon nouveau looclk...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4810/cat/500/ppuser/30575
> ...




Tres original la barre transparente


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Très Joli en effet.


----------



## arno1x (8 Septembre 2006)

merci, merci


----------



## ultra' (12 Septembre 2006)

theme : purple rain, dispo sur FrenchStudio
wallpaper : proposition de stickers de Bioscoop
adium : aquabubbles sur ma galerie Adium, icône de dock sur Frenchstudio
icône box : dispo sur Biographik​


----------



## tweek (12 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> theme : purple rain, dispo sur FrenchStudio
> wallpaper : proposition de stickers de Bioscoop
> adium : aquabubbles sur ma galerie Adium, icône de dock sur Frenchstudio
> icône box : dispo sur Biographik​




Wow ! un bel assortissement de couleur !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Hello!

C'est ma premi&#232;re custo en tant que switcher, soyez indulgent!  







Ici


J'ai aucuns programmes de customisation ormis ClearDock. Je me suis donc debrouiller manuellement pour les icones (c'est long...).
J'attends que Shapeshifter soit en UB.


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> C'est ma première custo en tant que switcher, soyez indulgent!
> 
> ...





Joli bureau, belle ambiance.


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

tr&#232;s joli fond d'&#233;cran en effet


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Meurchi  
J'aimerai également modifier la police général (menu, fenêtre, ...) mais apparement il faut un programme payant...


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

oui il faut Silk, de unsanity comme Shapeshifter, mais il est payant ...

sinon tu peux modifier quelques polices (mais pas toutes) avec TinkerTool ... il me semble qu'il modifie la police dans les applications, mais pas dans la barre de menus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Oki Doki.

Je crois que je vais attendre un peu et j'acheterai tous ça le mois prochain (on est toujours à sec à la rentrée).
Ces programmes ne sont pas distribués à l'Apple Expo en version boite?


----------



## Fondug (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon les icônes sont pas top, le wall non plus finalement, mais c'est juste un test avec le thème photopro que je trouve superbe. J'crois que ce desk a un espérence de vie de 15 minutes, pas plus...

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1at8.png


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Honnetement moi j'adore ton wall, tr&#232;s beau fond d'&#233;cran, tr&#232;s beau th&#232;me, j'adore ces couleurs, tu peux nous donner les liens stp ? Merci


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Honnetement moi j'adore ton wall, très beau fond d'écran, très beau thème, j'adore ces couleurs, tu peux nous donner les liens stp ? Merci


 
Le thème c'est Photopro (version transparente)
Le wall je l'ai récupéré sur Hebus (je te donne la ref ce soir)
Les icônes, c'est un mix mais avec pas mal de x-pack


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'avais dit 15 min d'esperance de vie, je n'&#233;tais pas loin...

http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1rx7.png

Wall je ne sais plus
Th&#232;me truth 1.1
Icones mix de chez mix


----------



## Alcidnikopol (13 Septembre 2006)

salut
c est quoi cette icone avec les roues dentellées en haut à gauche?


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> salut
> c est quoi cette icone avec les roues dentellées en haut à gauche?



Yahoo Widget Engine (anciennement Konfabulator), ça gère des widget, comme dashbord (que je n'utilise pas). Là le Yahoo Widget Engine il gère le widget weatherescape en bas à droite de mon desk


----------



## Alcidnikopol (13 Septembre 2006)

ok merci


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> Bon j'avais dit 15 min d'esperance de vie, je n'étais pas loin...



Dommage, j'aimais bien ton wall, si tu le retrouves ou si tu as juste le nom, fais moi signe
Merci


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Dommage, j'aimais bien ton wall, si tu le retrouves ou si tu as juste le nom, fais moi signe
> Merci


 
Sitôt dit, sitôt Daucy...

 *DeskSpot par Woopy*


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Super   Merci !


----------



## arno1x (14 Septembre 2006)

salut &#224; tous
ShapeShifter passe en version 2.4b4(319). 

Je ne vous traduit pas, mon anglais n'est pas fameux...  Mais pas de changement pour iTunes 7, faut attendre que les th&#232;mes soient mis &#224; jour. Bon courage &#224; tous
Voici le lien :
http://www.unsanity.org/archives/haxies/itunes_7_and_unified_windows.php

@+
Arno


----------



## alexfvl (14 Septembre 2006)

*Wallpaper* : Teddy by Birdgin
*Theme* : Orith by Hirogen
*Icons* : The MixT
*Music* : Cool Vogue (Club Mix) by Paffendorf vs. Madonna


----------



## AuGie (15 Septembre 2006)

Superbe desktop, bravo


----------



## Alcidnikopol (15 Septembre 2006)

j adore tous les themes presentes
mais moi celui que je prefere c 'est au naturel
lol


----------



## twk (15 Septembre 2006)

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pooley (15 Septembre 2006)

mon imac rentre juste de réparation, nouvelle CM, nouvelle alim, alors me suis dit, pourquoi pas un nouveau desk?

le sicones changent pas mais le wall si, de ma création siouplait


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

@twk : pfff... c'est malin, &#231;a ! Beau moyen de se faire envie sans arr&#234;t ... 

D'autant que j'en voudrais un vert mais 8 GB. Sont casse-pieds chez Apple !


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2006)

Moi je voudrais un noir mais 2 go, pire que casse-pied c'est quoi chez Apple ?


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> @twk : pfff... c'est malin, ça ! Beau moyen de se faire envie sans arrêt ...
> 
> D'autant que j'en voudrais un vert mais 8 GB. Sont casse-pieds chez Apple !



Ouép comme ça j'ai l'impression qu'il tombe du ciel 

Moi je suis restreint en budget, faut que je fasse attention, je vais plutôt opter pour un shuffle je pense


----------



## benkenobi (16 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je voudrais un noir mais 2 go, pire que casse-pied c'est quoi chez Apple ?



Ouais je comprends pas leur probl&#232;me avec la couleur noire chez Apple.... 

Le Nano, le MacBook...

Ils doivent avoir des rabais sur la peinture blanche, c'est pas possible ! 

Sinon bravo twk, le wall est superbe !


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Je n'y suis pour rien, je l'ai piqué sur un site totalement inconnu


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2006)

Simpa le site enconnu.



Et... ce sont des gens s&#233;rieux?


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Simpa le site enconnu.
> 
> 
> 
> Et... ce sont des gens sérieux?



Oui regarde j'y ai aussi trouver ça :


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2006)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re celui l&#224;...


----------



## benkenobi (16 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Je préfère celui là...



Oui je suis d'accord, celui-là est plus harmonieux !



La pub est très chouette aussi, d'ailleurs...


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2006)

Je dirais plut&#244;t celui-ci, mais bon.


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2006)

Ben voila, avec tout ca vous &#234;tes arrives &#224; me faire changer de wall (le pr&#233;c&#233;dent avait 11 mois)







Au passage y a t'il une bonne ame pour me rappeler comment on fait pour mettre une autre image en apercu sur un lien ?

un peu comme ceci...


alexfvl a dit:


>


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est même pire que ca...
ce sont dix images extraites de la pub qui défilent toutes les minutes...


----------



## ultra' (17 Septembre 2006)

rien ne vaut un bon petit tuto vidéo 

http://frenchstudio.net/download/previews/utiliser_desk_preview.zip


----------



## two (17 Septembre 2006)

merci ultra, en fait ce dont je ne me souviens pus c'est le syst&#232;me de balises &#224; mettre pour faire et le lien vers mon image et l'affichage de ma preview (la pr&#233;view avait &#233;t&#233; faite et t&#233;lecharg&#233;e sur umageshak mais je ne suis pas arriv&#233; &#224; la faire afficher sur macg&#233

ta vid&#233;o sservira surement &#224; plein de monde


----------



## ded (17 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> rien ne vaut un bon petit tuto vidéo
> 
> http://frenchstudio.net/download/previews/utiliser_desk_preview.zip



Mouais ! 

Il y a quand même 10x plus facile.

Au lieu de faire des copier/coller, tu ouvres le psd, tu sélectionnes le bon calque, tu ouvres ta photo.. tu la glisses tout simplement au dessus du calque du .psd.
Ensuite tu la sélectionnes, et tu appuies sur ATL et venant placer ta souris entres les claques, le curseur change et tu cliques... 
Maintenant ton image ne s'affiche que dans le calques, et tu peux encore la bouger pour bien la placer...

Voilà


----------



## Namida (18 Septembre 2006)

.:. Amai - Karai .:.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Fran6 (18 Septembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


>



AAhhhh... Un peu d'air !!!


----------



## jeff3 (18 Septembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


>



Superbe, où as-tu trouvé le wall stp ?

Et les icones par la même occasion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2006)

jeff3 a dit:


> Superbe, où as-tu trouvé le wall stp ?
> 
> Et les icones par la même occasion



Le wall est Stairway to heaven de Stéphane Dely. 

Les icônes proviennent toutes d'un set différent.


----------



## Fondug (18 Septembre 2006)

Superbe desk Tumb !! Del mar c'est où ? Plata del mar ?


----------



## ultra' (19 Septembre 2006)

ded a dit:


> Mouais !
> 
> Il y a quand même 10x plus facile.
> 
> ...



Ah oui c'est nettement plus facile, d'ailleurs j'ai rien compris  

Il y a bien sûr énormément de techniques pour intégrer une image dans un psd, j'aurais pu également faire un clipping mask qui est la technique la plus efficace sous cs2.


----------



## ultra' (23 Septembre 2006)

Wallpaper : Frenchstudio Logo
Theme : iMagine
Widget : iMagine / Bioscoop
Adium : Ciboy dock icon / Ultra'
Pic' : Ultra' / American Apparel Teeshirt / Frenchstudio Logo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Sublime !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Septembre 2006)

Allez, &#231;a fait bien longtemps, &#231;a n'a pas beaucoup chang&#233;, mais &#231;a me fait plaisir parce que j'ai trouv&#233; cette image en haute r&#233;solution (les plus anciens se souviendront d'un de mes avatars que j'&#233;tait le seul &#224; aimer )


​


----------



## tweek (24 Septembre 2006)

...avec le nouveau wallpaper pour mon site.






Vous pouvez trouver toute les tailles à télécharger ici


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2006)

tr&#232;s joli ce wall


----------



## tweek (24 Septembre 2006)

Merci


----------



## leon1983 (25 Septembre 2006)

mon bureau du moment


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien le contraste : jeune fille accorte au sein menu _et_ d&#233;voil&#233; / Bernard et Bianca ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'aime bien le contraste : jeune fille accorte au sein menu et d&#233;voil&#233; retouch&#233; / Bernard et Bianca ...



cela dit jolies couleurs  encore un dock charg&#233;


----------



## SirG (26 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand même plus facile de trouver de beaux walls en 1024 x 768. De mon côté, c'est un peu moins aisé.  (1680 x 1050 oblige). Les Google images et autres sites de walls (Hebus, Interface Lift,...) ne proposent que rarement cette dimension.


----------



## tweek (26 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> C'est quand même plus facile de trouver de beaux walls en 1024 x 768. De mon côté, c'est un peu moins aisé.  (1680 x 1050 oblige). Les Google images et autres sites de walls (Hebus, Interface Lift,...) ne proposent que rarement cette dimension.




Les 1280x1024 ou plus grands marchent tres bien dessus aussi


----------



## SirG (26 Septembre 2006)

Ils sont un peu déformés lorsque je les adapte à la résolution. Mais ces nouvelles dalles sont encore récentes et les résolutions en 1024 x 768 encore très répandues, même si on commence à bien voir du 1280 à travers la toile. 

Par contre, je plains ceux qui sont sur du 24 "  ou plus.


----------



## nexius (26 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Les 1280x1024 ou plus grands marchent tres bien dessus aussi



tu rodes pas sur lafraise à tout hasard?

J'ai l'impression de connaître ta "touche"


----------



## tweek (27 Septembre 2006)

nexius a dit:


> tu rodes pas sur lafraise à tout hasard?
> 
> J'ai l'impression de connaître ta "touche"



uh ?


----------



## Darfox (27 Septembre 2006)

Tout neuf mais je ne me souviens absoluement de rien. À part que le wall vient de Deviant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Très joli, mon ami.


----------



## Pooley (27 Septembre 2006)

http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/4939/image1ib9.jpg
pour le fun


----------



## pjak (28 Septembre 2006)

Premier post pour moi... Soyez indulgents!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


>


 

Quels sont les 2 widgets installés sur le bureau ?


----------



## thecrow (29 Septembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Tout neuf mais je ne me souviens absoluement de rien. À part que le wall vient de Deviant :rose:



dommage j'aime bien ce thème


----------



## ultra' (29 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas Kamino le thème ?


----------



## thecrow (29 Septembre 2006)

peut être, je n'en sais strictement rien... 

ce que j'aime surtout c'est la police du thème...

ce que je voudrais c'est la même chose donc police et couleur avec la pomme en orange... 


Petite question de newbies aussi pour la customisation, il faut juste télécharger un programme et c'est bon comme ça??:rose:


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> Petite question de newbies aussi pour la customisation, il faut juste télécharger un programme et c'est bon comme ça??:rose:




Oui, 'faut payer aussi 

Shapeshifter de Unsanity est très bien.


----------



## thecrow (29 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Oui, 'faut payer aussi
> 
> Shapeshifter de Unsanity est très bien.



payer je m'en doutais... il faut toujours payé les trucs intéressant... 

mais j'ai vu qu'il n'était pas tout à fait compatible avec les mac intel...


----------



## SirG (29 Septembre 2006)

Si. Puisque je l'utilise. 

En fait, une version UB est sortie il y a quelques semaines. 

Par contre, il est vrai que les softs sous MacOS sont payants alors que l'on peut trouver des miriades de petits utilitaires sympas sous Windows. 

Ah si seulement les développeurs de freewares pouvaient aussi se pencher sur MacOS...


----------



## Darfox (29 Septembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> C'est pas Kamino le thème ?


Nop, il s'agit du thème Amora


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2006)

> Ah si seulement les d&#233;veloppeurs de freewares pouvaient aussi se pencher sur MacOS...


bah c'est proportionnel au nombre de hackers et de developpeurs de salopperies en tout genre qui s'int&#233;ressent &#224; notre plate-forme...


----------



## Warflo (30 Septembre 2006)

Perso j'ai des multitudes de petits freeware très interessants et utiles, et je ne me rappelle pas avoir payé un petit soft (je ne parle pas des jeux, et des "grosses applis")


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Si. Puisque je l'utilise.
> 
> En fait, une version UB est sortie il y a quelques semaines.
> 
> ...




c'est possible de l'essayer avant de l'acheter, pcq si ça ne me convient pas j'ai pas envie de dépenser 20euros...


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Nop, il s'agit du thème Amora




merci je vais essayer de le trouver


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Perso j'ai des multitudes de petits freeware très interessants et utiles, et je ne me rappelle pas avoir payé un petit soft (je ne parle pas des jeux, et des "grosses applis")



C'est vrai moi aussi, mais dans le cas précis j'ai du le payer.
ThemePark aussi mais maintenant il est gratuit.


----------



## SirG (30 Septembre 2006)

Oui. Le programme en télélchargement est une version complète mais limitée dans le temps qu'il faut activer au bout de trente jours me semble-t-il (en payant donc). Cela te laisse le temps de tester ce soft fort plaisant, mais malheureusement, avec le recul, un peu gourmand en ressources.


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

je viens d'installer le programme et il ne fonctionne pas... 
il me dit qu'il ne peut fonctionner avec ce type d'architecture de processeur.

je l'ai télécharger sur le site officiel et c'est la version 2.3.1


----------



## SirG (30 Septembre 2006)

Tu as bien pris la version Intel?


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Tu as bien pris la version Intel?




ben apparement la 2.3.1 ce n'est pas la version intel, donc j'ai fait une recherche dans google et j'ai trouvé la 2.4B4 donc voilà

je viens d'essayer et ça fonctionne très bien pas de problème....

comment on fait pour changer la police de la barre à côté du menu pomme et je suppose qu'en changeant cette police elle changera partout.

En fait je voudrais la police qu'il y a sur un des thèmes page précédente ou j'ai noté un commentaire :rose:


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Tout neuf mais je ne me souviens absoluement de rien. À part que le wall vient de Deviant :rose:




voila la police de ce thème... :rose:


----------



## SirG (30 Septembre 2006)

Le changement de police dans la barre de menus se fait via un autre programme de la firme UNSANITY. Faut payer en plus.
Le programme doit s'appeler Fontcard si mes souvenirs sont exacts.


----------



## thecrow (30 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Le changement de police dans la barre de menus se fait via un autre programme de la firme UNSANITY. Faut payer en plus.




incroyable... faut tout payer en fait.... 


et c'est quoi le nom du progz FontCard??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Non Silk .


----------



## Myjutsu (1 Octobre 2006)

Coucou

Tout recent mac user je me pose certaines questions et je ne trouve pas la reponse (sisi je vous jure j'ai cherche).

Premierement je cherche quel est le widget utilise sur le bureau suivant pour afficher les fuseaux horaires.



tumb a dit:


>



Deuxieme, je voulais savoir si il etait possible d'integrer la liste de contacts d'adium au fond d'ecran, je sais pas si je suis tres clair. :hein: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Le Widget doit être celui-ci avec Yahoo! Widget Engine.
Pour Adium il faut aller dans les préférences de la liste de contact et mettre la liste transparente.


----------



## thecrow (1 Octobre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non Silk .




oki merci,


j'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; la police du th&#232;me.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Quelle police veux-tu ?
Montre moi le screen.


----------



## thecrow (1 Octobre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle police veux-tu ?
> Montre moi le screen.





oui, voila le screen

http://blog.darfox.info/screens/27-09-06/Screen.png

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Edit AuGie : C'est tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;reux Corentin mais Handel est une police payante, je ne peux pas laisser le lien ici


----------



## Myjutsu (1 Octobre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Widget doit être celui-ci avec Yahoo! Widget Engine.
> Pour Adium il faut aller dans les préférences de la liste de contact et mettre la liste transparente.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## thecrow (1 Octobre 2006)

***

merci beaucoup... &#231;a fonctionne super


----------



## Namida (1 Octobre 2006)

.:. Amai - Karai .:.


----------



## tweek (1 Octobre 2006)

Magnifique le theme !! Pourrais tu fournir un lien ou l'on puisse le télécharger ?


merci


----------



## Namida (1 Octobre 2006)

Ici ou là.


----------



## thecrow (2 Octobre 2006)

voilà, je vous montre mon mien....  :rose::rose: 






en grand >> http://www.glm-graphics.net/desk/thecrow.jpg


----------



## tweek (2 Octobre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Ici ou là.





   Merci !!


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2006)

Une page sans desk de woa tumb    
Je me demande toujours à quoi correspond le P en haut à gauche dans ta barre de menu (question peut-être déjà posée   )


----------



## arno1x (3 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Une page sans desk de woa tumb
> Je me demande toujours à quoi correspond le P en haut à gauche dans ta barre de menu (question peut-être déjà posée   )



salut
c'est popchar voici le lien où tout te sera expliqué:

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/PopChar.html


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s quelques d&#233;boires suite &#224; une mise &#224; jour catastrophique vers 10.4.8 (depuis, retour vers 10.4.4  ), j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de garder une apparence d'origine avec tr&#232;s peu de changements.





*Wallpaper:* Christine r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; sur le net
Ic&#244;nes: Pure sur


----------



## Fran6 (3 Octobre 2006)

Comment t'as fait pour repasser en 10.4.4 ?


----------



## thecrow (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Après quelques déboires suite à une mise à jour catastrophique vers 10.4.8 (depuis, retour vers 10.4.4  ), j'ai décidé de garder une apparence d'origine avec très peu de changements.




salut, comment fais-tu pour mettre la pochette musical en bas à gauche?? faut-il un programme spécifique?? 

merci...


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Comment t'as fait pour repasser en 10.4.4 ?



Comme tout avait plant&#233; (voir mes aventures dans le sujet consacr&#233; &#224; 10.4.8), j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233; en cr&#233;ant un nouveau syst&#232;me depuis le DVD d'installation. Et je ne fais plus de mise &#224; jour pour &#234;tre tranquille. De l&#224; viennent tous les probl&#232;mes recens&#233;s par les utilisateurs de ce forum.




thecrow a dit:


> salut, comment fais-tu pour mettre la pochette musical en bas &#224; gauche?? faut-il un programme sp&#233;cifique??
> 
> merci...



C'est un Yahoo! Widget du nom de Synergy. Il se synchronise avec iTunes (les commandes dans la barre de menus en haut &#224; droite) et internet pour trouver les pochettes. Rarement, les pochettes sont inexactes (pour des disques peu r&#233;pandus). Ce widget s'intalle dans le System Preferences comme les softs d'Unsanity et c'est de l&#224; que tu le param&#232;tres.


----------



## Sim le pirate (3 Octobre 2006)

Synergy est très bien mais ce n'est pas un widget...


----------



## thecrow (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Comme tout avait planté (voir mes aventures dans le sujet consacré à 10.4.8), j'ai tout réinstallé en créant un nouveau système depuis le DVD d'installation. Et je ne fais plus de mise à jour pour être tranquille. De là viennent tous les problèmes recensés par les utilisateurs de ce forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oki merci,


----------



## tweek (3 Octobre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Ici ou là.





Mince euh... désolé de devoir retourner plus haut, mais Shapeshifter ne veux pas l'installer sous prétexte que la version de ce dernier est trop vieille. Je suis en 2.2

Quelle version as-tu pour le faire tourner?
Je ne pense pas mais je pose quand meme la question, les MAJ de Shapeshifter sont-elles gratuites?


Merci encore


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai le meme probl&#232;me avec un autre theme, meme message d'erreur dans shapeshifter, et quand je fais mettre &#224; jour, il me dit que j'ai la derniere version !


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

Il vous faut la version beta de ShapeShifter.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2006)

Ah ok merci, j'essaierai quand j'aurai de nouveau un mac


----------



## Fran6 (3 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah ok merci, j'essaierai quand j'aurai de nouveau un mac



:mouais::mouais:


----------



## ultra' (3 Octobre 2006)

theme : Milk minichrome/ Anubis 
wallpaper : Ultratoy / FrenchStudio
Shoot : Badges FrenchStudio


----------



## Pooley (3 Octobre 2006)

ca fait quoi ca...23"? ^^


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

Je peux connaître le pourquoi du comment çà se fait que beaucoup utilisent les noms 'ULTRABOX' et 'ULTRASYSTEM' pour leurs disques durs et systèmes, s'vous plaît?


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Je peux connaître le pourquoi du comment çà se fait que beaucoup utilisent les noms 'ULTRABOX' et 'ULTRASYSTEM' pour leurs disques durs et systèmes, s'vous plaît?







Beaucoup, j'ai pas remarqué, mais _*Ultra'*_, oui, il utilise souvent _*Ultra*_QuelqueChose.


----------



## ultra' (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Je peux connaître le pourquoi du comment çà se fait que beaucoup utilisent les noms 'ULTRABOX' et 'ULTRASYSTEM' pour leurs disques durs et systèmes, s'vous plaît?



Ca vient de mon pseudo...pour les autres je n'en ai aucune idée  

Pooley => oui, 23"


----------



## SirG (4 Octobre 2006)

Pour toi, çà me paraît logique. 

En fait, je me suis demandé si le disque dur s'est toujours appelé Macintosh HD sous MacOS. Je débute avec Tiger, donc peut-être qu'à une époque, Ultrabox était son nom.


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2006)

voici mon tout nouveau desk
j'aime bien le contraste entre le dark et les ombres flashis






et plus de dock ni synergy j'utilise plus que butler, c'est vraiment trop bon


----------



## tweek (4 Octobre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> voici mon tout nouveau desk
> j'aime bien le contraste entre le dark et les ombres flashis
> 
> 
> ...




Où puis-je télécharger ce Wallpaper ? il est superbe!!


Tu as Leopard ?


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Où puis-je télécharger ce Wallpaper ? il est superbe!!
> 
> 
> Tu as Leopard ?



sur MacDesktops.net (lien direct par là)

mais il faut s'inscrire sur le site pour pouvoir télécharger les wallpaper


----------



## SirG (5 Octobre 2006)

Et comment qu'il fait pour avoir son dock incorporé à la barre de menus? 

Oh! Le vilain. Il va sur Windows XP. Pas bien.


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Et comment qu'il fait pour avoir son dock incorporé à la barre de menus?
> 
> Oh! Le vilain. Il va sur Windows XP. Pas bien.



lol non non ne t'inquiètes pas je ne retourne pas sous xp 
j'en avais un peu marre du dock et j'ai eu envie d'un peu changer
j'utilise Butler
ce soft est vraiment très pratique
sur mon desk, on voit des applications, les contrôles itunes et le dossier applications, tout n'est en fait que des icones de butler


----------



## tweek (5 Octobre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> mais il faut s'inscrire sur le site pour pouvoir télécharger les wallpaper




Rho l'arnaque 



Merci pour le lien, je l'ai pris le wall


----------



## alexfvl (6 Octobre 2006)

*Wallpaper* : Twins Modded by Roike
*Theme* : Cerebro Gui by StefanKa
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Aluminium
*Music* : Marco V @ Dance Department #538


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Très joli, ça fait longtemps.


----------



## ultra' (7 Octobre 2006)

Wallpaper => vacation / Hybridworks
theme => DeanachOSX / Anubis, Nanovivid, Sonus Kace
font => handelmod


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est vraiment chouette hybridworks, dommage qu'ils ne fassent pas de fonds d'ecran 'large'


----------



## tweek (8 Octobre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> IMAGE
> 
> Wallpaper => vacation / Hybridworks
> theme => DeanachOSX / Anubis, Nanovivid, Sonus Kace
> font => handelmod




L'icone d'Aperçu est-elle un thème ("border") pour ShapShot ?

Merci


----------



## maiwen (8 Octobre 2006)

je viens de d&#233;couvrir Hybridworks, bluffant ce site, vraiment agr&#233;able, super bien fait


----------



## ultra' (8 Octobre 2006)

tu connaissais pas Maiwen ?

Bioscoop me l'a fait d&#233;couvrir il y a peut &#234;tre 1 an, m&#234;me si la navigation est lente d&#251;e &#224; la distance et au fait que ce soit du flash, c'est s&#251;r qu'il y a des superbes cr&#233;ations 

Tweek => c'est un border photoshop, Susumu l'a mis &#224; disposition &#224; un moment donn&#233;, je viens de le rajouter sur la galerie de previews iMagine : http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=238&p=1


----------



## tweek (8 Octobre 2006)

Merci, j'ai trouvé la bordure 

Mais l'image est en PNG et le contenu est déjà plein pas une image. Y'a t-il un moyen de se la procurer en PSDou avec le contenu transparent ?

Merci


----------



## ultra' (8 Octobre 2006)

en effet, faut &#234;tre logu&#233; sur le forum pour pouvoir t&#233;l&#233;charger les psd et voir les images, j'aurais d&#251; le pr&#233;ciser, j'avais oubli&#233; que j'avais mis cette option il y a un peu moins d'1 an. :/


----------



## tweek (8 Octobre 2006)

Merci de cette précision, je m'inscrirait très bientôt


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2006)

allez hop, apres le vert biere le come back du blanc...

et je fais meme le bon eleve, y a mon backup en cours


----------



## SirG (8 Octobre 2006)

Je vois que le fond de Vaoni plaît vraiment à beaucoup de monde. La prochaine fois j'y réfléchirai avant de vous présenter mes copines.:love:


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2006)

l'est tellement beau tellement lumineux :love: :love:


----------



## skydream (9 Octobre 2006)

Pooley 77°c ton Cpu ?   ça me paraît enorme t'as une usine sans ventilo ?
Moi aussi j'apprécie beaucoup vaoni je l'a retouché pour mon usage personel avec un dégradé vert et des lignes horizontales : visible ici. Ne connaissant pas les droits appliqués sur le fichiers je suis disposé à retiré cette photo d'internet si l'ayant droit le demande.


----------



## SirG (9 Octobre 2006)

Vaoni ne connaît pas ce forum, et je ne pense pas qu'elle le remarquera. Au pire, tu peux toujours lui demander via son site (toujours en construction).


----------



## Pooley (9 Octobre 2006)

bah 77 parce que je venais de fermer pas mal d'applis en meme temps.

mais la j'ai safari, adium, synergy, itunes d'ouverts et mon CPU est a 60...enfin 59 

donc je sais pas t'as combien toi avec ces appli la d'ouvertes?


----------



## skydream (9 Octobre 2006)

moi sur mon ibook G3 900 ça dépasse jamais les 50°c même avec photoshop word mail itunes safari et adium. J'ai retiré ma version de vaoni parceque j'ai pas pu contacter l'auteur, puis aussi parceque vu les oeuvres de l'auteur sur deviantart, le vert flashi de mon wall ne correspond pas tellement à l'etat d'esprit de ses oeuvres .


----------



## SirG (10 Octobre 2006)

Oui, elle est plutôt mystérieuse et légèrement gothique notre amie artiste. Mais je trouve qu'elle a beaucoup de talent. 

Tiens, en même temps, j'en profite pour mettre mon nouveau screen, en attendant de présenter celui de mon Powerbook.





*Wallpaper*: Spiderman 3 disponible sur le site officiel du film

Le reste étant inchangé.


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Octobre 2006)

Mon petit dernier... le set d'icones est dispo ici


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2006)

Ils sont vraiment chouettes les wall de VladStudio


----------



## Fran6 (10 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ils sont vraiment chouettes les wall de VladStudio



Ouais, j'ai toujours bien aimé son art !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Octobre 2006)

Clair, j'ai oublié de mentionner le wall  Merci


----------



## SirG (10 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un a de bonnes adresses pour des screens en 1280x854? C'est pour mon Powerbook.


----------



## gregetcoco (11 Octobre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Wallpaper => vacation / Hybridworks
> theme => DeanachOSX / Anubis, Nanovivid, Sonus Kace
> font => handelmod




j'aimerai bcp savoir ou tu as eu l'icone de l'ultrabox merci d'avance trés beau travail comme d'hab !!


----------



## SirG (11 Octobre 2006)

Jette un coup d'oeil du côté du yeti pack.


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Octobre 2006)

Petite question Ultra... La fenêtre transparente pour Adium t'as fait comment ? Ca fait partie du thème ?


----------



## SirG (11 Octobre 2006)

Le thème d'Adium doit être Candybars, si je ne me trompe pas. Et il n'y a pas d'effet de transparence ni la décoration sur le haut de la fenêtre. Tout cela doit provenir de thèmes pour Shapeshifter et de petits programmes comme Menushade.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2006)

M&#234;me si vous prenez n'importe quel theme dans Adium (m&#234;me celui fourni par defaut) vous pouvez avoir un effet comme sur le wall d'Ultra, il y a plein d'option de transparence, choix des couleurs de bordures, etc..... dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'Adium


----------



## SirG (11 Octobre 2006)

Comme dirait Rocco, chose promise, chose dure.

Le nouveau screen de mon Powerbook avec en fond mon avatar.





*Wallpaper:* Bomberman Act Zero trouvable facilement sur le net.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un service &#224; vous demander :rose:

Est ce que quelqu'un peut faire une photo &#233;cran d'un imac 17 en r&#233;solution 1440x900

J'aimerais voir ce que cela donne. Sinon pour ne pas polluer le fil, envoyer le moi par MP.

M&#226;&#226;&#226;rccciiii beaucoup


----------



## SirG (11 Octobre 2006)

Hier, je suis allé à la FNAC et j'ai vu le nouvel iMac avec son écran de 24". Impressionnant, même comparé au mien de seulement 20". :rateau: 

Je sens que je vais craquer.:rose:


----------



## gregetcoco (11 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Jette un coup d'oeil du côté du yeti pack.


 

MERCI BCP L'AMI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2006)

Wp by Precurser (@ deviantart).
Theme Imagine
Synergy
Desk Shade


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Wp by Precurser (@ deviantart).
> Theme Imagine
> Synergy
> Desk Shade





La classe, Fabien !


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Octobre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Wp by Precurser (@ deviantart).
> Theme Imagine
> Synergy
> Desk Shade



la corbeille c'est ou please ? 

et bravo pour le desk superbe


----------



## Patamach (16 Octobre 2006)

Une première pour moi.
Rien d'extraordinaire cependant.








:style:


----------



## tweek (17 Octobre 2006)

Vous pouvez télécharger le wall "Cocktail" sur ma gallerie DeviantArt ou sur mon site.



Enjoy


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, qu'est-ce que c'est la petite application qui fait flotter l'artwork de ce que tu &#233;coutes sur ton Desktop (@ Tumb) ? 

C'est pas tr&#232;s original chez moi pour le moment mais pas trop le temps de chipoter :rateau: 



Edith - Pis vous utilisez quoi pour faire vos miniatures sympas aussi ?  :love: -- re-&#233;dith - j'ai fait un peu de lecture :love:


----------



## arno1x (18 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
voil&#224; mon nouveau th&#232;me du moment.

th&#232;me : photo pro 1.4 de Palli Svansson
wall : the rook by downbeatpuppet
icones : accatone & gnomes
font : DistrictThin

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41601984/


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2006)

Wallpaper : Fall by dmmusicfan
Thème     : Ruler
Icônes     : Isimple + I love Autumn + Icomic


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2006)

hop, &#231;a faisait longtemps  





mauvaise qualit&#233; l'image par contre  (mais c'est cliquable hein)

le wall est de sherisse
les ic&#244;nes :Litho, sur iconfactory


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

Ouhha c'est beau, j'adore maiwen :love: :love:


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

Edit : ouillouillouille ! Je vais aller me reposer moi, les reponses etaient sous mes yeux. Bravo a tous pour vos desktops, vous avez souvent bon gout.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2006)

tr&#232;s jolie Maiwen


----------



## ultra' (28 Octobre 2006)

Le wallpaper est téléchargeable  sur notre blog (Bioscoop et moi), il a été fait pour le lancement d'un concours.


----------



## SirG (28 Octobre 2006)

Mais t'as un écran gigantesque ou alors t'as trafficoté ta barre du haut?

Sinon, sympa le wall. 


Au fait, c'est quoi ton widget en bas à gauche?


----------



## ultra' (28 Octobre 2006)

Pas si gigantesque, c'est un 23'

La widget Dashboard se nomme Ministat2, payante mais une des meilleures widgets à mon avis, dispo ici : http://www.shockwidgets.com/


----------



## Majintode (29 Octobre 2006)

Mon desktop du moment...
Wallpaper par Celsojunior.


----------



## Wolfmac (30 Octobre 2006)

Underworld return  

l'original vient de la section pin up ( février06 ) du site http://www.scifi-universe.com/
la version retaillé en 1600x1200


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Maintenant que j'ai compris que votre outil pour afficher les widgets est TimeZonabulator, je voudrais vous demander si ca ne charge pas "inutilement" vos machines. Est-ce que l'impact est sensible ou pas ?


----------



## crazer (30 Octobre 2006)

bon allez ça fait longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Très joli les gars .


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Ouais, ben en attendant je vous soupconne de bosser pour Synergy, je viens de l'acheter... 

Ceci etant, si l'un d'entre vous trouvais une autre appli pour visualiser les fuseaux horaires, ca m'aiderait drolement. Je n'aime pas les widgets Yahoo. Deja que Dashboard tourne sans que je m'en serve vraiment...


----------



## tweek (31 Octobre 2006)

Très beau crazer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2006)

MenuBar: Pop Char X, Deskshade, Tiger Launch. 
Dashboard: MacUpdate widget 
Konfabulator: Widescape Weather, iTunes display.
Wallpaper: Desktopography


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

Comme d'hab' Fabien, classe !  





Wolfmac et Crazer, chouettes aussi les votres !


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a fait longtemps que je n'ai plus post&#233; ici...  toujours d'aussi beaux desks, bravo tout le monde 
pour ma part j'ai red&#233;couvert le bonheur d'une interface simple, Aqua  

Une petite exception cependant pour ce "Sp&#233;cial Halloween"... 





Le th&#232;me c'est Niqu
Le wall + ic&#244;nes on les trouve chez iconfactory.

voili voilou...


----------



## Wolfmac (31 Octobre 2006)

génial Macounette  
j'adore les icones


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

pour voir un chouilla plus grand le deskTop, cliquez n'importe où sur le G5!


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> pour voir un chouilla plus grand le deskTop, cliquez n'importe où sur le G5!







Vraiment superbe lalouna !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Merci macMarco!  :love:


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Vraiment superbe lalouna !   :love:



Je plussoie  Couleurs vraiment sympas !


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s joli lalouna  ces couleurs chaudes, &#231;a r&#233;chauffe le coeur.  :love:


----------



## Dory (1 Novembre 2006)

Très jolis ; macounette et lalouna.

Tumb tes desk sont comme toujours...


----------



## ultra' (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (3 Novembre 2006)

Tres beau *ultra'* : j'adore le stye epure 



HmJ a dit:


> Ceci etant, si l'un d'entre vous trouvais une autre appli pour visualiser les fuseaux horaires, ca m'aiderait drolement. Je n'aime pas les widgets Yahoo. Deja que Dashboard tourne sans que je m'en serve vraiment...



Je me reponds, faites pas attention, des fois que d'autres se posent la question  L'avantage de Dashboard sur les widgets style Yahoo, c'est qu'une fois ferme cet ecran, plus aucune activite CPU : aucun impact donc sur les performances, si ce n'est la consommation de RAM. Mais bon, avec aujourd'hui 1 voire 2Go, on peut se permettre de laisser 10-30Mo par widget, d'autant qu'il finit par passer dans le swap... Quand je pense qu'en 2000 je faisais tourner des simulations de tempete sur l'Europe avec 768Mo...


----------



## Sim le pirate (3 Novembre 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps !!


----------



## twk (5 Novembre 2006)

Hello 

Un wall fait il y a plusieurs années par une amie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Très sympa, beau boulot .


----------



## chokobelle (5 Novembre 2006)

Rouge et noir, c'est feuchienne cet hiver ^^

http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1fj3.png


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

chokobelle a dit:


> Rouge et noir, c'est feuchienne cet hiver ^^



Tres impressionnant, rien que la photo en jette un max


----------



## chokobelle (5 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Tres impressionnant, rien que la photo en jette un max



Malheureusement la photo n'est pas de moi.
Je l'ai trouvé ici


Mais si on me donne l'occaz de voir Ben Folds en concert je suis sûre que je fais aussi bien


----------



## maiwen (6 Novembre 2006)

c'est chouette kinderdemoiselle  j'ai un peu l'impression d'&#234;tre dans ton dock


----------



## Stargazer (6 Novembre 2006)

Ouais d'ailleurs c'est pas toi la deuxi&#232;me en partant du coude au 1er rang ..?  

Toujours &#224; se faire remarquer ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Novembre 2006)

Chut, Ondoule ondoule plouto 





:love:


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (7 Novembre 2006)

Attends, on a dit "desktop *sous OS X*" 

Super


----------



## alexfvl (7 Novembre 2006)

*Wallpaper* : Clean by Ballashoes
*Theme* : SumaLie
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Aquabubbles by Ultraman
*Music* : Ministry of Sound - Fifteen Years


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Attends, on a dit "desktop *sous OS X*"
> 
> Super



C'est OS X TIGER donc heu je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça lol


----------



## SirG (7 Novembre 2006)

Un tantinet gothique, notre ami. Assez dark. 

Je crois que c'est la disposition du dock qui le choque. Peu ordinaire. Mais très beau.


----------



## PawBroon (7 Novembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Icons* : The MixT


Très sympa.
De nombreuses personnes sur le Net utilisent ces icones dans leur customisations.
Et malgré tout, aucune ne donne le lien ce qui fait que les recherches sur Google ne renvoient que vers ceux qui disent utiliser The MixT pour leurs icones.

Frustrant non?
*Donc pourrais-tu m'indiquer un lien vers celle-ci STP?*

J'ai fait des recherches sur The MixT dans DeviantArt, InterfaceLift etc sans succés.
Tu auras donc ma reconnaissance eternelle ainsi que le sacrifice de mon premier né si tu me communiques l'info en question...


----------



## EMqA (7 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Très sympa.
> De nombreuses personnes sur le Net utilisent ces icones dans leur customisations.
> Et malgré tout, aucune ne donne le lien ce qui fait que les recherches sur Google ne renvoient que vers ceux qui disent utiliser The MixT pour leurs icones.
> 
> ...



Je pense que par The MixT, il faut comprendre que les icones viennent de différents sets.


----------



## PawBroon (7 Novembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Je pense que par The MixT, il faut comprendre que les icones viennent de différents sets.


Bon bin je viens de gagner 3 points _Question Connes_ du coup.

Cela expliquerait l'impossibilté à trouver un simple lien...


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Novembre 2006)

Bien en fait c'est pas mon dock ce sont mes icones de DD... mon dock est lui masqué...

Mais justement il existe toujours rien pour sauvegarder la position des icones du finder ?


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Novembre 2006)

Voici le m&#234;me avec mon dock OS X ^^ 





Un tantinet gothique oui, mais cela prouve qu'il n'y a pas toujours le m&#234;me style de desk ultra lumineux et color&#233; qui peut &#234;tre classe et beau ^^


----------



## alexfvl (7 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Très sympa.
> De nombreuses personnes sur le Net utilisent ces icones dans leur customisations.
> Et malgré tout, aucune ne donne le lien ce qui fait que les recherches sur Google ne renvoient que vers ceux qui disent utiliser The MixT pour leurs icones.
> 
> ...



En effet, cela signifie que c'est le Grand Mix au milieu de ma collection, par exemple sur ce desk il doit y avoir 5 differents sets, tu veras ta collection va aussi s'agrandir avec le temps.


----------



## .Steff (7 Novembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> En effet, cela signifie que c'est le Grand Mix au milieu de ma collection, par exemple sur ce desk il doit y avoir 5 differents sets, tu veras ta collection va aussi s'agrandir avec le temps.


Et pour le themes ? On peut le tl&#233;l&#233;charger ou stp !!!


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


>


Très classe. J'aime bien


----------



## alexfvl (7 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Et pour le themes ? On peut le tlélécharger ou stp !!!



Voila, tu pourras le trouver ici


----------



## Lorhkan (7 Novembre 2006)

Mon nouveau :


----------



## ultra' (9 Novembre 2006)

Theme .: SoftAqua, pour usage personnel uniquement
icons .: World of Aqua, boîte par AveTenebrae
wallpaper .: par N.design studio
font .: calibri


----------



## SirG (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Bien beau tout ça... 
Une petite préférence pour la pureté du bureau d'ultra.
Sirg, je trouve ça un poil trop sombre.


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Theme .: SoftAqua, pour usage personnel uniquement
> icons .: World of Aqua, boîte par AveTenebrae
> wallpaper .: par N.design studio
> font .: calibri



Tres classe ! Couleurs vachement bien choisies. Et alors l'icone du Cube...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> beaux icones !!



Peux tu m'indiquer où tu as trouvé l'icone vert "power" ?

Merci


----------



## SirG (10 Novembre 2006)

Trouvé sur Deviant art.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Trouvé sur Deviant art.



Merci


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (10 Novembre 2006)

d'abbord bonjour à tous  

celui de mon Imac : 





et celui de mon macbook


----------



## Wolfmac (10 Novembre 2006)

j'aime bien le wall de ton macbook tu as un lien svp,


----------



## PawBroon (10 Novembre 2006)

Yes! Faut admettre il est excellent.
Je plussois donc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:


> j'aime bien le wall de ton macbook tu as un lien svp,



http://divineerror.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (11 Novembre 2006)

oups desolé, je n'ai pas eu la notif...

en voici un que j'ai bricolé moi même avec quelques photos de ma derniere tournée...soyez indulgent, je ne suis pas graphiste... 

c'est cool, ca me fait des souvenirs...comme si les photos etaient collées au mur !


----------



## Albadros (11 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous 

Une petite question : Comment vous faites pour afficher des widgets sur le bureau sans devoir passer par "LA" fenetre widget pcq c'est pas très pratique :s

Et encore une derniere : Comment changer le skin d'itunes si c'est bien lui et ou trouver des skins  Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Une petite question : Comment vous faites pour afficher des widgets sur le bureau sans devoir passer par "LA" fenetre widget pcq c'est pas très pratique :s




Utiliser Amnesty, cette bidouille ou l'alternative Yahoo!



Albadros a dit:


> Et encore une derniere : Comment changer le skin d'itunes si c'est bien lui et ou trouver des skins  Merci



En utilisant Shapeshifter et en lisant le tutoriel.


----------



## Albadros (11 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse :rateau: 

mais shapeshifter a encore des problemes sur les mac intel donc j'hésite a l'installer ^^


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse :rateau:
> 
> mais shapeshifter a encore des problemes sur les mac intel donc j'hésite a l'installer ^^



En faisant une petite recherche sur le forum ou sur ce même fil, on parle pas mal des skins iTunes...  
En ce qui concerne Shapeshifter, il y a une béta UB dispo sur leur site (unsanity), elle est plutôt stable.


----------



## eyescarz (11 Novembre 2006)

Le miens en ce moment


----------



## .Steff (11 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> Le miens en ce moment


C'est quoi les appli entre garageBand et Quick time? Elles sont bien !! C'est des custo ou bien c'est de vrai prorg qui on  ca?
En tout cas c'est tres bien !


----------



## eyescarz (11 Novembre 2006)

merci beaucoup
alors la mixette c'est logic express et le micro c'est gearbox,un soft de preamplis virtuel(fonctionnant avec un hardware "line 6")qui me sert a brancher mon mic pour enregister dans logic exp
voila
ah oui pour logic c'est celle d'origine et gearbox c'est une perso


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2006)

OK! en tout cas ca fait son effet dans le dock


----------



## HmJ (12 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> Le miens en ce moment



Ah la la... Y'a des Mac users qui doivent s'etrangler en ce moment...


----------



## iLight (12 Novembre 2006)

Voici le mien ! Très simple je l'avoue ..
Alors qui pourras deviner quel Mac j'ai ?? :rateau:  





Pour le wall  --> deviant Art, section apple (j'ai du le modifier un peu dans photoshop, il n'était pas wide, mais avec la couleur de fond .. ça n'a pas été trop difficile ! )

le skin adium -->Morpheus


----------



## Max77 (12 Novembre 2006)

Mon bureau de débutant Mac:rose:
Ça fait seulement environ 2 semaines que je suis passé de PC à Mac ... Donc peut-être plus tard je m'aventurerai dans les déboires de la customisations.


----------



## ultra' (12 Novembre 2006)

Bienvenue


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

J'adore ton wall Max :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

Oui Oui sympa tout cela.


----------



## Wolfmac (12 Novembre 2006)

ah ouais très beau, soit le bienvenue


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2006)

iLight a dit:


> Voici le mien ! Très simple je l'avoue ..
> Alors qui pourras deviner quel Mac j'ai ?? :rateau:


"MacBook White, 1.83 GHz, 512mb, Combo, 60GB" 

Cf ton profil !!!! J'ai trouvé je gagne quoi ?????


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2006)

Allez à moi. Ca fait tres longtemps que j'avais pas montré un Desk:





Dégagé   ::    Avec Appli

C'est pas grand chose mais bon.

Alors un grand merci à Ze poupi pour le Wall que je met depuis pas mal de temps !
Le theme : SuMa_Lie


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2006)

iLight a dit:


> Voici le mien ! Très simple je l'avoue ..
> Alors qui pourras deviner quel Mac j'ai ?? :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...





Max77 a dit:


> Mon bureau de débutant Mac:rose:
> Ça fait seulement environ 2 semaines que je suis passé de PC à Mac ... Donc peut-être plus tard je m'aventurerai dans les déboires de la customisations.





.Steff a dit:


> Allez à moi. Ca fait tres longtemps que j'avais pas montré un Desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Vraiment très sympas tous ces bureaux !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

Sympa les walls d'avant! 

EDIT: Erf, mon FTP marche plus...


----------



## PePe_RiToX (12 Novembre 2006)

Dites moi, comment faites-vous pour modifier l'icone du disque dur Windows installé avec Boot Camp en sachant que la partition Windows est formatée en NTFS.

Merci.


----------



## Pooley (12 Novembre 2006)

khyu, ton wall est genial, t'l'as eu ou t'l'as eu ouuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> khyu, ton wall est genial, t'l'as eu ou t'l'as eu ouuuuuuuuuuu?



http://divineerror.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'adore ton wall Max :love:



le voici: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/36595126/


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

Merci Tumb


----------



## jahrom (12 Novembre 2006)

Héhéhéhéhé le wall du dimanche soir...


----------



## Dory (12 Novembre 2006)

> Héhéhéhéhé le wall du dimanche soir...



Vbulletin  

En voilà une bonne idée jahrom et....où peut on le trouver?

Très jolis bureaux sur ce fil...


----------



## jahrom (12 Novembre 2006)

Dory a dit:


> Vbulletin
> 
> En voilà une bonne idée jahrom et....où peut on le trouver?
> 
> Très jolis bureaux sur ce fil...



ici


----------



## Dory (12 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> ici



Merci jahrom...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2006)

Theme: Soft Aqua
Wallpaper: AirBag industries
MenuBar: PopChar X, Deskshade


----------



## iLight (12 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> "MacBook White, 1.83 GHz, 512mb, Combo, 60GB"
> 
> Cf ton profil !!!! J'ai trouv&#233; je gagne quoi ?????




Mer** !! j'avais pas pens&#233; au profil .. :rateau: :rateau: 
Je disais &#231;a parce que mon disque dur s'appelle "macbook" et il est sur le bureau alors ..   

euh, tu gagne rien ..   o&#249; est-ce que j'ai dit que je faisais gagner quelque chose ??


----------



## iLight (12 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Allez à moi. Ca fait tres longtemps que j'avais pas montré un Desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super beau !!:love: 
 petite question : qu'est ce que c'est le petit icone de iCal dans la barre de menu ??


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2006)

Et bien voici le mien !

C'est la première fois que vous allez reluquer mon Desktop !
Je n'ai rien fais de particulier à part doper un peu les icones avec candybar


----------



## iLight (12 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien voici le mien !
> 
> C'est la première fois que vous allez reluquer mon Desktop !
> Je n'ai rien fais de particulier à part doper un peu les icones avec candybar



c'est quand même bien ! .. ce theme adium, il est super ! c'est lequel ??


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2006)

iLight a dit:


> super beau !!:love:
> petite question : qu'est ce que c'est le petit icone de iCal dans la barre de menu ??


Ca s'appelle menucalendarclock, et c'est assez pratique quand on veut consulter son agenda sans passer par l'appli Ical qui pourrait mettre un peu de temps &#224; s'ouvrir juste pour regarder si on est libre demain soir.

 En tout cas merci !


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2006)

iLight a dit:


> c'est quand même bien ! .. ce theme adium, il est super ! c'est lequel ??



et bien je viens de telecharger adium 1.0b15 et le thème est Decay 2.0


----------



## iLight (12 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Ca s'appelle menucalendarclock, et c'est assez pratique quand on veut consulter son agenda sans passer par l'appli Ical qui pourrait mettre un peu de temps à s'ouvrir juste pour regarder si on est libre demain soir.
> 
> En tout cas merci !



merci   




> et bien je viens de telecharger adium 1.0b15 et le thème est Decay 2.0



ok


----------



## Albadros (12 Novembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Theme: Soft Aqua
> Wallpaper: AirBag industries
> MenuBar: PopChar X, Deskshade



J'ai beau chercher pour afficher un truc stylé pour la météo comme ici , je ne trouve que les classiques comme celui fourni avec widgets :rose:  

Est-ce WeatherPop ? pcq impossible de le télécharger sur leur site et sur tous les sites le référencant, leur lien de Dl correspond a celui donné sur le site donc impossible de l'avoir 

Pour itunes meme chose je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul skin aqua itunes  

Je vous met quand même mon bureau 

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Albadros%20bureau.tiff


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> khyu, ton wall est genial, t'l'as eu ou t'l'as eu ouuuuuuuuuuu?



Tumb a été le plus rapide! :rateau: 

J'ai rien fait de spécial, tout le mérite revient à l'auteur!  
J'aime bien ton dernier bureau tumb.


----------



## UnAm (13 Novembre 2006)

plop


​_Wallpaper: Heidi by moi^--^
Icons: Finder, HD, Trash par Avetenebrae_


----------



## Max77 (13 Novembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> plop
> 
> 
> ​_Wallpaper: Heidi by moi^--^
> Icons: Finder, HD, Trash par Avetenebrae_


Tu utilise quoi pour changer les icones de tes dossiers sur ton bureau?


----------



## ultra' (13 Novembre 2006)

Max77 a dit:


> Tu utilise quoi pour changer les icones de tes dossiers sur ton bureau?



Y a un tuto fait par Augie, faut bien que ça serve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## PePe_RiToX (13 Novembre 2006)

Personne ne sais comment changer l'icône de ma partition NTFS crée avec bootcamp?


----------



## two (13 Novembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


>


Tu peux me dire ou tu as trouvé la lampe pour le dossier "stuff"?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

PePe_RiToX a dit:


> Personne ne sais comment changer l'icône de ma partition NTFS crée avec bootcamp?



Comme n'importe quelle icone...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Y a un tuto fait par Augie, faut bien que ça serve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203



A croire que les gens qui prennent le temps de faire quelque chose de clair et complet perdent leur temps...


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (13 Novembre 2006)

une petite question, comment pouvez vous avoir les pochettes d'albums de ce que vous ecoutez de cette facon ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> une petite question, comment pouvez vous avoir les pochettes d'albums de ce que vous ecoutez de cette facon ?



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3994596&postcount=6553


----------



## HmJ (13 Novembre 2006)

Et hop ! Le fil a encore fait une victime potentielle de Synergy 

Par contre, au lieu de dire widget Yahoo!, je dirais que c'est une application 100% Cocoa (donc pas besoin de framework intermediaire)


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (13 Novembre 2006)

merci 

par contre je n'arrive pas à l'avoir dans un boitier CD comme vous, et encore moins en constance...


----------



## HmJ (13 Novembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> merci
> 
> par contre je n'arrive pas à l'avoir dans un boitier CD comme vous, et encore moins en constance...



Va dans les preferences : tu peux demander d'afficher ou pas les infos, de mettre la transparence, de le laisser a demeure...


----------



## PePe_RiToX (14 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Comme n'importe quelle icone...



Bah justement non, ça ne marche pas, j'affiche les infos de la partition NTFS et celle de l'icone que je veux, je fais pomme C sur l'icone, puis pomme V sur la partition mais l'icone ne se modifie pas T_T


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Tu peux me dire ou tu as trouvé la lampe pour le dossier "stuff"?
> Merci



http://neo014.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2006)

PePe_RiToX a dit:


> Bah justement non, ça ne marche pas, j'affiche les infos de la partition NTFS et celle de l'icone que je veux, je fais pomme C sur l'icone, puis pomme V sur la partition mais l'icone ne se modifie pas T_T



on en parle ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher pour afficher un truc stylé pour la météo comme ici , je ne trouve que les classiques comme celui fourni avec widgets :rose:



tu peux utiliser Widescape Weather.


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (14 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Va dans les preferences : tu peux demander d'afficher ou pas les infos, de mettre la transparence, de le laisser a demeure...



toujours pas


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (14 Novembre 2006)

en fait j'ai bien la pochette mais pas dans un boitier crystal...et je trouve cet effet terrib !!! 

ca fait deux jours que je me ballade sur ce topic, je vois vraiment des trucs supers ...


----------



## EMqA (14 Novembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> en fait j'ai bien la pochette mais pas dans un boitier crystal...et je trouve cet effet terrib !!!



Alors c'est peut-être ce widget que tu cherches. (a utiliser avec yahoo widget)


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (14 Novembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Alors c'est peut-être ce widget que tu cherches. (a utiliser avec yahoo widget)



c'était ca, merci ! 

en faits il ne marche pas bien sur ma machine, j'ai donc opté pour synergy...très pratique les commandes dans la barre de menu !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Sinergy devrai refiler du pognon à MacG vu tout les clients que ce fil apporte...  

Unsanity pareil... Mais c'est mal parti, c'est des radins de première! Je leur ai demander une licence pour tester leur Shapeshifter, Silk et FruitMenu et par la suite en faire un article dedié à la customisation sur un site de mobilité français (PdaCool), ils m'ont même pas répondu. Alors que le team CandyBar s'est empressé de me filer une licence.
Ils s'imaginent quoi? Qu'on paye tout les programmes pour en faire un article?

M'enfin, c'est pas le sujet de ce fil!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2006)

Theme: Soft Aqua de Stephane Dely.
Wallpaper: Tempo Livre de Pacman23.
Ic&#244;nes diverses : me demander.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Très bonne zik!  

Tu utilises une icone de corbeille pour une appli? 
C'est une appli pourrie?  

Ouai, je sors...


----------



## ultra' (14 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinergy devrai refiler du pognon à MacG vu tout les clients que ce fil apporte...
> 
> Unsanity pareil... Mais c'est mal parti, c'est des radins de première! Je leur ai demander une licence pour tester leur Shapeshifter, Silk et FruitMenu et par la suite en faire un article dedié à la customisation sur un site de mobilité français (PdaCool), ils m'ont même pas répondu. Alors que le team CandyBar s'est empressé de me filer une licence.
> Ils s'imaginent quoi? Qu'on paye tout les programmes pour en faire un article?
> ...



J'ai demandé des licences à Unsanity pour le forum mac que j'administre...pas de réponse non plus, et je suis pourtant beta testeur Shapeshifter et Themepark, et j'ai signé un contrat avec eux afin de faire la traduction officielle française de Shapeshifter...des blaireaux...d'ailleurs je vais les relancer par l'intermédiaire du créateur de Shapeshifter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> J'ai demandé des licences à Unsanity pour le forum mac que j'administre...pas de réponse non plus, et je suis pourtant beta testeur Shapeshifter et Themepark, et j'ai signé un contrat avec eux afin de faire la traduction officielle française de Shapeshifter...des blaireaux...d'ailleurs je vais les relancer par l'intermédiaire du créateur de Shapeshifter



Raaaah, donc aucuns moyens d'avoir une licence...
Venant de ton temoignage, c'est d'autant plus incompréhensible. Plus radins, tu meurs...
Tant pis, je vais payer... De toute manière, même sans test, je comptais l'acheter.  
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (14 Novembre 2006)

pas cool...:mouais: 

à moi apple qui est une autrement plus grossez boite m'a filé un logic pro...ils sont pas très fins vos interlocuteurs...des gens de votre talent, ca se chouchoute.


----------



## ultra' (15 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Raaaah, donc aucuns moyens d'avoir une licence...
> Venant de ton temoignage, c'est d'autant plus incompréhensible. Plus radins, tu meurs...
> Tant pis, je vais payer... De toute manière, même sans test, je comptais l'acheter.
> Merci pour les infos.



Voilà, j'ai contacté le créateur de shapeshifter qui est largement plus sympa qu'Unsanity, il va voir ce qu'il peut faire pour moi 

Très joli desk Tumb, au fait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Magnifique Tumb comme toujours .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci Corentin. Je te retourne le compliment.


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (15 Novembre 2006)

héhé , un petit coup de photo desktop


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai contacté le créateur de shapeshifter qui est largement plus sympa qu'Unsanity, il va voir ce qu'il peut faire pour moi
> 
> Très joli desk Tumb, au fait



Et bien j'espère que ça t'aidera!  

Sympa ton wall Tristan.


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (15 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Sympa ton wall Tristan.



merci Khyu. c'était quand même ultra chargé, j'ai tout viré mais le principe est chouette.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Faudrai que t'essayes de raconter une histoire, de faire un enchaînement de photos lié.
J'aime bien le principe!


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (15 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Faudrai que t'essayes de raconter une histoire, de faire un enchaînement de photos lié.
> J'aime bien le principe!



ah oui mais pas avec ma tronche alors, sinon ca sera une histoire drôle!!!!


----------



## Albadros (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci tumb  c'est exactement ce que je cherchais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> ah oui mais pas avec ma tronche alors, sinon ca sera une histoire drôle!!!!



T'es le genre de gars qui se marre en se voyant dans une glace?  

Vaut mieux ça que celui qui chiale hein?!


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (15 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es le genre de gars qui se marre en se voyant dans une glace?
> 
> Vaut mieux ça que celui qui chiale hein?!



ABSOLUMENT


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Novembre 2006)

Grosse refonte de mon desk (icones, disposition, wallpaper...)





Je précise qu'il n'y a pas ces dégradés tous moches sur le wallpaper, c'est dû à la compression JPEG pour que ce soit assez léger pour le montrer à tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Grosse refonte de mon desk (icones, disposition, wallpaper...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore!!!  

Tous se complète parfaitement... Chapeau!


----------



## gregetcoco (16 Novembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Grosse refonte de mon desk (icones, disposition, wallpaper...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le wall et les icones en haut à droite c'est ou please
J'adore c'est superbe, bravo trés classe


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Novembre 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:


> le wall et les icones en haut à droite c'est ou please
> J'adore c'est superbe, bravo trés classe


Merci !  

Pour les icones : ICI
Pour le wall : ICI


----------



## Albadros (16 Novembre 2006)

Voila mon nouveau desk  






http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Image%201.png

Icones : Wind Waker
Wallpaper : Pixelgirls


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Grosse refonte de mon desk (icones, disposition, wallpaper...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi la police utilisée dans Adium?  
 pour le wall


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2006)

Voici mon Wall rien d'original at all but


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2006)

je viens de charger un theme pour OSX, et je ne sais pas ou le mettre ?  c'est con !!

y'a quelqu'un qui saurait ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> je viens de charger un theme pour OSX, et je ne sais pas ou le mettre ?  c'est con !!
> 
> y'a quelqu'un qui saurait ?





Il y a des chances pour que tu aies besoin d'un logiciel pour l'appliquer.
Donne-nous son nom pour qu'on puisse t'indiquer quoi faire.


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2006)

il s'appelle Neos 221  trouvé sur Guikit


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2006)

on dirait qu'ilme faut utiliser Shapeshifter 

tout roule   merci pour le tuyo


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> on dirait qu'ilme faut utiliser Shapeshifter
> 
> tout roule   merci pour le tuyo





Oui, c'est un thème ShapeShifter.


----------



## Lorhkan (17 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est quoi la police utilisée dans Adium?
> pour le wall


La police des contacts : Akbar en 13
La police des groupes : BudHand en 14 et en gras


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2006)

Hello

Quelqu'un a t-il le lien pour trouver les icônes des _*applications*_ présentées ici par Vampire ?

Thx.


----------



## EMqA (17 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Quelqu'un a t-il le lien pour trouver les icônes des _*applications*_ présentées ici par Vampire ?
> 
> Thx.



Ca se passe par là.


----------



## thecrow (17 Novembre 2006)

Macounette a dit:


> Très classe. J'aime bien



+1 en effet vraiment superbe...


----------



## Tetsu (17 Novembre 2006)

Mon premier Desk  

Theme : Dragon 1.0 par Susumu Yoshida
Icones : Divers
Wallpaper : Victorian par D3sy

voili voilou


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Sympa le fond d'écran .


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> La police des contacts : Akbar en 13
> La police des groupes : BudHand en 14 et en gras



Merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Tetsu a dit:


> Mon premier Desk
> 
> Theme : Dragon 1.0 par Susumu Yoshida
> Icones : Divers
> ...



T'as des problèmes de vue?  

Sympa ton desk!


----------



## Tetsu (18 Novembre 2006)

mdr !

Apres des ann&#233;es de windows, on est heureux d'avoir des m&#233;ga icones de 128x128 sur son bureau 

Le lien vers le wallpaper (que j'ai un petit peu modifi&#233 :

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42949086/


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

Excellent Tetsu !! C'est pile le genre de wall que je cherchai 

Merci encore


----------



## Albadros (18 Novembre 2006)

Dans le meme style j'avais trouvé toute une série de wallpaper louis vuitton 

Tres joli en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Tu parles de ça ?


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Ca se passe par là.


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Theme: Soft Aqua de Stephane Dely.
> Wallpaper: Tempo Livre de Pacman23.
> Icônes diverses : me demander.


tumb, c'est superbe 
est-ce que le preview au format PSP blanche est public ? :rose: ça m'intéresserait de l'avoir  (si pas possible, ce n'est pas grave )


----------



## Namida (20 Novembre 2006)

Macounette a dit:


> est-ce que le preview au format PSP blanche est public ?



Oui. Ici.


----------



## EMqA (21 Novembre 2006)

Clean - Dirty

Wall : Maiwendil
Icones : oui, plein


----------



## eyescarz (21 Novembre 2006)

tres joli tres épuré
comment obtiens-tu la barre transparente avec les applis au centre de l'ecran?


----------



## EMqA (21 Novembre 2006)

Un "pomme + Tab" enchainé en vitesse avec un "pomme + maj + 3".


----------



## Pooley (21 Novembre 2006)

allez hop, un peude changement (ouaiiis j'ai une licence candy bar )


----------



## eyescarz (21 Novembre 2006)

ah ok merci beaucoup


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Novembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui changement de mon desk, alors un petit post....
Simplicité et dépouillement quand tu nous tient :


----------



## Patamach (22 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai 3 questions très simples concernant Shapeshifter, surement déjà traitées mais je ne trouve pas de synthèse:

- Shapeshifter a t'il une incidence sur la rapidité d'affichage de la machine?

- Cause t'il plus de plantages qu'à l'accoutumé ou sur qqs applications en particulier?

- Tous les logiciels sont-ils relookés?

Petite précision: je suis sur PBook 1.5ghz OSX 10.4.8, 768Mo Ram.

Merci


----------



## Albadros (22 Novembre 2006)

Sur la rapidité de démarrage certainement mais je sais pas te dire combien

Pas de probleme avec la plupart des programmes sauf photoshop apperement mais bon moi je l'ai lancé et j'ai pas vu de bug ^^

Et non, pas tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai 3 questions très simples concernant Shapeshifter, surement déjà traitées mais je ne trouve pas de synthèse:
> 
> ...



- Oui mais même sur une petite machine, ça va.

- Non.

- Oui sur les barres de titre mais le reste, cela dépend aussi des skins des applications quelles sont les applications que tu utilises ?


----------



## .Steff (22 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Sur la rapidité de démarrage certainement mais je sais pas te dire combien
> 
> Pas de probleme avec la plupart des programmes sauf photoshop apperement mais bon moi je l'ai lancé et j'ai pas vu de bug ^^
> 
> Et non, pas tous


Et itunes... Itunes ne digere absolument pas mes deux derniers theme..C'est affreux. Photoshop plut&#244;t bien par contre


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2006)

Sympa ce petit set d'icones.

:style:


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Novembre 2006)

En effet, tu en as beaucoup que je n'ai pas, c'est ta création perso ou tu les as trouvé qqpart ?
Sinon bien sur je suis preneur


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> En effet, tu en as beaucoup que je n'ai pas, c'est ta création perso ou tu les as trouvé qqpart ?
> Sinon bien sur je suis preneur





EMqA a dit:


> Ca se passe par là.



 Le set complet !


----------



## Joelaloose (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le set complet !



Merci mon desk aura un peu plus de gueule comme ça


----------



## Joelaloose (24 Novembre 2006)

Pour être parfait, il ne manque que l'icône Skype à ce kit


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a fera plaisir au cr&#233;ateur tout ce que vous dites


----------



## Albadros (25 Novembre 2006)

Par contre chose rare ^^ je ne trouve quasiment pas d'icones pour  PhotoBoot  

Qqun aurait un lien intéressant ?:rose:


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Par contre chose rare ^^ je ne trouve quasiment pas d'icones pour  PhotoBoot



C'est sur il manque la h :rateau:  (facile  )


----------



## Albadros (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est petit ça :rateau:  !


----------



## Majintode (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tweek (26 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Screenshot



C'est quoi déja le nom du logiciel qui affiche les chansons iTunes en transparence en bas à droite ? 'm'en rappelle p'us :rose:

Merci d'avance


----------



## Max77 (26 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi déja le nom du logiciel qui affiche les chansons iTunes en transparence en bas à droite ? 'm'en rappelle p'us :rose:
> 
> Merci d'avance


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4051779&postcount=6732


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi déja le nom du logiciel qui affiche les chansons iTunes en transparence en bas à droite ? 'm'en rappelle p'us :rose:
> 
> Merci d'avance



Normalement il faut faire "rechercher" mais bon... :
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=28030


----------



## Miralf (26 Novembre 2006)

j'ai un peu de mal... du coup en "free" sous mac intel, quels sont les logiciels de custom dispo (j'ai lu qques pages mais ce fil est vraiment enorme....) merci d'avance


----------



## Namida (26 Novembre 2006)

Miralf a dit:


> j'ai un peu de mal... du coup en "free" sous mac intel, quels sont les logiciels de custom dispo (j'ai lu qques pages mais ce fil est vraiment enorme....) merci d'avance



Par là ?


----------



## tweek (26 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Normalement il faut faire "rechercher" mais bon... :
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=28030



Il faut faire rechercher, mais si tu connais pas le nom euh... à taper les mots clés t'en as pour 3 heures à trouver 

Merci pour le lien c'est sympa !


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Il faut faire rechercher, mais si tu connais pas le nom euh... à taper les mots clés t'en as pour 3 heures à trouver
> 
> Merci pour le lien c'est sympa !



Bien vu...!


----------



## gwena (26 Novembre 2006)

iMote permet d'afficher un bloc avec la pochette de la chanson le titre...
mais il permet aussi de noter la chanson avec un raccourci clavier ou encore de changer la chanson en cours, le tout gratuitement!


----------



## gwena (26 Novembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comment tu fais pour afficher la météo de cette manière??!! ça rend super ton desk en tout cas (meme si je suis pas fan de zelda  )


----------



## Namida (26 Novembre 2006)

gwena a dit:


> comment tu fais pour afficher la m&#233;t&#233;o de cette mani&#232;re??!!



Il semble qu'il s'agisse de widescapeWeather.


----------



## Miralf (26 Novembre 2006)

merci pour le tuyau tout à l'heure
j'ai pris candybar en essai mais lorsque je change l'ione du HD interne par l'icone que je souhaite, il m'affiche le logo de tout fichier .png et non l'icone en question (un imac de face)
comprend pas...


----------



## SirG (26 Novembre 2006)

Utilises un soft qui transforme tes images en icônes (.icns, je crois), comme Pic2Icon.


----------



## Miralf (26 Novembre 2006)

ok je tente many thx et merci aussi pour la patience infini des customisers à mon égard...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Super Corentin  :love: 

Tu dois sans doute connaître ces artistes: Circa05, Mynimal, Asuraci : ca se rapproche de ton style, et j'avoue que je suis fan


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Oui je connais merci .


----------



## MamaCass (27 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> wallcorentin



Très joli COrentin


----------



## tweek (27 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> screen[/url].



Punaise! c'est classe !!


----------



## eyescarz (28 Novembre 2006)

j'adore ce fond d'ecran


----------



## tweek (28 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> j'adore ce fond d'ecran
> 
> image screen




Où l'as-tu trouvé ce wall? il est vraiment sympa!


----------



## eyescarz (29 Novembre 2006)

le voici
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42452552/
bonne nuit


----------



## tweek (29 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> le voici
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42452552/
> bonne nuit



Thank you!


----------



## Opatik (30 Novembre 2006)

Le mien :

 Sous OS X :
http://www.opatik.net/finder.png 155 ko
http://www.opatik.net/menu.png 370 ko

 Sous Ubuntu : (fraichement installé hier, donc rien pour le moment ^^)
http://www.opatik.net/ubuntu.png 495 ko
http://www.opatik.net/ubuntu2.png 322 ko


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Sympa! 
COrentin, l'homme au point!  



Opatik a dit:


> Le mien :
> 
> Sous OS X :
> http://www.opatik.net/finder.png 155 ko
> ...



Sympathique aussi!


----------



## Albadros (30 Novembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce donc que cette chose Ubuntu ? :rateau: 

Pcq c'est assez stylé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Une distrib linux... 

mon bureau actuel:





Original ici


----------



## AuGie (30 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> le voici
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42452552/
> bonne nuit



Merci, j'ai posté la news sur GuiKit


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



bravo COrentin   beau travail, j'aime.
Arno


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

MADO



.


----------



## ultra' (3 Décembre 2006)

Cmove on est avec toi :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Je profite de cet excellent screenshot pour vous informer d'un lien qui s'accorde à merveille avec le style de Corentin: Nuance Group.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Hello  ; macmarco, m'a parl&#233; d'un truc dingue ! je viens d'avoir un imac, et il me disait qu'il y a un soft qui permet de voir le dvd ins&#233;r&#233;, un truc dans le genre...&#231;a vous dit qqchose? je suis tr&#232;s curieux de voir &#231;a  merci


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Hello  ; macmarco, m'a parlé d'un truc dingue ! je viens d'avoir un imac, et il me disait qu'il y a un soft qui permet de voir le dvd inséré, un truc dans le genre...ça vous dit qqchose? je suis très curieux de voir ça  merci


Recherche sur "Desktop Movie Player X"


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci !  rapide


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

nan c'est pas &#231;a en fait  , je parlait que lorsque l'on insere un cd ou dvd, on le voit comme si l'ordi &#233;tait transparent...qu'on le voit par un trucage graphique...clair ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> nan c'est pas ça en fait  , je parlait que lorsque l'on insere un cd ou dvd, on le voit comme si l'ordi était transparent...qu'on le voit par un trucage graphique...clair ?


Ah je vois de quoi tu parles maintenant. J'avais vu ce truc en effet mais par contre je ne me rappelle pas du nom, va falloir chercher mieux...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Décembre 2006)

Disctop


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Cmove on est avec toi :affraid:



Puisque tu te permets de me bouler rouge pour mon nouveau screenshot, permets-tu que je le fasse pour le tien  ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

bingo !  :love: merci Pierre-Nico


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Disctop


Exactement !  

Testé sur l'iMac G5 l'effet est bluffant  

Totalement inutile donc indispensable :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

exactement  !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Hello 

Savez vous d'ou provient le set d'icones (pour images, musique..) utilis&#233; par Khyu ?

Merci d'avance, bon dimanche


----------



## Namida (3 Décembre 2006)

eepom a dit:


> Savez vous d'ou provient le set d'icones (pour images, musique..) utilisé par Khyu ?



Oui. Ils s'agit d'iSystem.
Egalement iSystem Extras.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup *Namida 
*


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Puisque tu te permets de me bouler rouge pour mon nouveau screenshot, permets-tu que je le fasse pour le tien  ?


Youlala :mouais: 

J'en apprend de belles. Ultra dans mon bureau !

Ca rime à quoi de bouler rouge un membre pour un desktop posté ici.

On aime ou on aime pas mais en aucun cas cela ne mérite un cdb

Explications par MPs SVP...


----------



## UnAm (3 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Décembre 2006)

Mon dernier un peu plus artistique...


----------



## eyescarz (3 Décembre 2006)

felicitation c'est magnifique
j'ai plusieurs questions
-l'image pour presenter ton bureau dans ton post?est-ce que ce sont des bordures de snapshooter si oui ou les as-tu trouvé?
-et comment fait tu pour mettre des photos sur ton bureau comme cela j'ai deja vu ca plusieurs fois et je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire!
merci a toi et encore bravo


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup,

en fait l'image "snapshot" je l'ai fait sur photoshop c'est ma création convertie au format PNG pour la transparence.

Pour ce qui est des images il te fait le logiciem photo desktop ici : http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml

voilà ^^ merci encore  :rose:


----------



## eyescarz (3 Décembre 2006)

ok merci bien pour le tuyau des photos sur le bureau
A+


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Décembre 2006)

Version avec mon msn :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Oui. Ils s'agit d'iSystem.
> Egalement iSystem Extras.


 
M&#234;me p&#244; eu le temps de r&#233;pondre!   



vampire1976 a dit:


> Version avec mon msn :


 
F&#233;loch' :love: :love: :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Décembre 2006)

féloch' ça veut dire que tu aimes ? lol Merci ^^


----------



## eyescarz (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon alors rien a voir avec vampire1976 mais j'i essayer avec le photos sur le desk c'est marrant

http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1lofm3.png


----------



## Darfox (3 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Version avec mon msn :



Arg, pourquoi m&#233;ler cette superbe Otsuka &#224; cette univers si gloque. 
Elle qui est toujours joyeuse et toujours pr&#232;te &#224; rire.
Sinon j'aime bien ton style de message Adium, c'est quoi son pti nom??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> féloch' ça veut dire que tu aimes ? lol Merci ^^


 
Voui!


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

Fouillouillouille !!! C'est bien beau tout ça ! Et puis ça me donne des idées, tiens


----------



## Namida (4 Décembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Sinon j'aime bien ton style de message Adium, c'est quoi son pti nom??



Pushpin.

Ne pas citer les images serait judicieux.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Décembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Arg, pourquoi m&#233;ler cette superbe Otsuka &#224; cette univers si gloque.
> Elle qui est toujours joyeuse et toujours pr&#232;te &#224; rire.
> Sinon j'aime bien ton style de message Adium, c'est quoi son pti nom??




effectivement mais justement j'aime les m&#233;langes moi qui sait appr&#233;cier la musique de Moi dix mois tout autant que celle enjou&#233;e de Ai Otsuka... Par ailleurs elle a d&#233;j&#224; fait maintes clips sombres aussi ... Dont un qui ressemble &#224; "Memories" de Within Temptation.

Au final &#231;a va tr&#232;s bien ensemble je trouve ^^ 

merci sinon &#224; tous et toutes


----------



## Darfox (4 Décembre 2006)

Pour &#233;viter les discussions sans screens :






vampire1976 a dit:


> effectivement mais justement j'aime les m&#233;langes moi qui sait appr&#233;cier la musique de Moi dix mois tout autant que celle enjou&#233;e de Ai Otsuka...



J'ai pas tout compris xD


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Pour éviter les discussions sans screens :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, t'as l'air d'aimer le Japon... :rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Décembre 2006)

heu c'est pourtant français lol "moi dix mois" c'est un groupe pour info ...


----------



## Darfox (4 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> heu c'est pourtant français lol "moi dix mois" c'est un groupe pour info ...


Connait pas :rateau: 



HmJ a dit:


> Toi, t'as l'air d'aimer le Japon... :rateau:


Ce n'est qu'une impression ... J'adore le japon xD


----------



## Namida (4 Décembre 2006)

.:. Amai - Karai .:.


----------



## .Steff (4 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> .:. Amai - Karai .:.





> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Namida


D&#233;sol&#233;  

J'aime bien ce fond d'&#233;cran et le theme !! tout quoi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Désolé
> 
> J'aime bien ce fond d'écran et le theme !! tout quoi


 
idem, j'adore! 

Il y a du très beau bureau en ce moment!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Magnifique Namida.


----------



## Namida (5 Décembre 2006)

Huhu, merci.



C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique Namida.



_«Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à C0rentin.»_


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2006)

c'est toi qui &#224; dessin&#233; ce wallpaper ? :king:


----------



## Namida (5 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est toi qui à dessiné ce wallpaper ? :king:



Hm, non. Signé Lanham.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Décembre 2006)

c'est beau quand m&#234;me  , cet artiste pourrais joliment dessin&#233; Bj&#246;rk...:love: un ptit walpaper en 1920 x 1200 ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Huhu, merci.
> 
> 
> 
> _«Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à C0rentin.»_



A toi aussi ca te fait la même?  
Pov COrentin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> c'est beau quand même  , cet artiste pourrais joliment dessiné Björk...:love: un ptit walpaper en 1920 x 1200 ...



Si l'un d'entre eux te plait, contact moi par MP, je te mettrai la résolution souhaitée.  
0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2006)

Ouah!!!  :love: .... Gling,Gling,Gling(bruit de la petite cuill&#232;re dans le caf&#233; ce matin,l'&#233;motion... ) It's so beautiful  :king:  Trop de bonheur :love: Merci !:love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Mon dernier un peu plus artistique...




Pourrait tu nous donner le nom de ton set d'icones stp ? J'aime bcp le concept !

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Pourrait tu nous donner le nom de ton set d'icones stp ? J'aime bcp le concept !



ici


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> ici



un tout grand merci à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> A toi aussi ca te fait la m&#234;me?
> Pov COrentin...



Parfois c'est du rouge .
pas de gros mots ni d'insultes, merci


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Décembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Désolé
> 
> J'aime bien ce fond d'écran et le theme !! tout quoi



Pas mal, pas mal ! J'aime beaucoup l'univers de cet artiste !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parfois c'est du rouge .


 
C'est bien pour ça qu'un boulage vert s'impose!


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

bon, voici un wallpaper que je viens de faire, d'après une capture du dvd unplugged de Bjork :love:...mon bureau sobre lorsque je vois les vôtres très ciselés


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon, voici un wallpaper que je viens de faire, d'après une capture du dvd unplugged de Bjork :love:...mon bureau sobre lorsque je vois les vôtres très ciselés



Tu ne serais pas un peu Fan ??


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

non     ...


----------



## Didjo (11 Décembre 2006)

Alors moi j'ai plein de questions...

D&#233;j&#224; je cherche o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger le pack d'icones "The Big Mix" que je trouve nul part, et pas la m&#234;me occasion, sur quels sites t&#233;l&#233;charger des icones (et des th&#232;mes, et...) j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; pas mal mais plus on en a...

Puis surtout, vous avez tous un logiciel en bas &#224; gauche qui affich le nom de la musique... C'est quoi ?

Merci ! :love:

[edit] [moi j'en ai marre &#224; chaque fois que quelqu'un post un desktop avec de belles icones bah je trouve jamais o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger les ic&#244;nes...]


----------



## EMqA (11 Décembre 2006)

> D&#233;j&#224; je cherche o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger le pack d'icones "The Big Mix" que je trouve nul part, et pas la m&#234;me occasion, sur quels sites t&#233;l&#233;charger des icones (et des th&#232;mes, et...) j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; pas mal mais plus on en a...



Bien souvent, cela signifie que les ic&#244;nes viennent de diff&#233;rents pack.



> Puis surtout, vous avez tous un logiciel en bas &#224; gauche qui affich le nom de la musique... C'est quoi ?



Il y en a plusieurs, Synergy, des widgets yahoo... A Toi de faire ton choix.


edith : par l&#224;


----------



## Didjo (11 Décembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Bien souvent, cela signifie que les icônes viennent de différents pack.


:bebe::casse:
Zut flutte, y'avais de belles icones en vue... tampis 

Merci sinon


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2006)

Il y a aussi "deskTunes" qui lui est gratuit. Je ne sais plus ou j'avais téléchargé ce soft la, c'est un petit projet un peu oublié dans les tréfonds du web si je me souviens bien.
Si ca t'interesse, pm et je te l'enverais pas mail.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

DeskTunes.


----------



## alexfvl (12 Décembre 2006)

*Wallpaper* : Hurrow by vozzz
*Theme* : Qure by Improv Pastence
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Ultradium by Ultraman
*Music* : S.O.S - A-Studio (Space Annual #1)


----------



## pjak (12 Décembre 2006)

il y a aussi imote, et sizzlingkey qui sont gratuits et que tu pourras trouver sur www.versiontracker.com


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* : Hurrow by vozzz
> *Theme* : Qure by Improv Pastence
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Ultradium by Ultraman
> *Music* : S.O.S - A-Studio (Space Annual #1)




L'oeil est un peu trop aggressif à mon gout, mais sinon je trouve tout ça très bien !
(Au passage, chouette site et quelques bons sites dans la rubrique liens, merci)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* : Hurrow by vozzz
> *Theme* : Qure by Improv Pastence
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Ultradium by Ultraman
> *Music* : S.O.S - A-Studio (Space Annual #1)



Sublime! Tout est là! Rien à ajouter...


----------



## Pooley (12 Décembre 2006)

[img=http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/9199/image1di3.th.jpg]

le petit dernier, avec test de disktop


----------



## Wolfmac (12 Décembre 2006)

pour ma part j'utilise You Control: Tunes 
une très bonne alternative à Synergy la principale différence c'est qu'il est gratuit et configurable à souhait ;

et hop pour pas faire de HS voilà  mon bureau du moment ( j'attend avec impatience ce film )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Et c'est quoi ce film ? .


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Décembre 2006)

Ghost Rider


----------



## Didjo (12 Décembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* : Hurrow by vozzz
> *Theme* : Qure by Improv Pastence
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Ultradium by Ultraman
> *Music* : S.O.S - A-Studio (Space Annual #1)



Je lis bien... 136 TB ?
Ouaou...

Et moi, sinon, j'utilise... Butler  Parce-que finalement je me fous completement de voir l'iamge du CD que j'&#233;coute, il me faut juste les raccourrcis clavier, moi...


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2006)

Ca fait combien de temps que j'ai pas post&#233; ici ? Des mois voire des si&#232;cles ....

Enfin voila le dernier en date :

ici


Bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Je lis bien... 136 TB ?
> Ouaou...
> 
> Et moi, sinon, j'utilise... Butler  Parce-que finalement je me fous completement de voir l'iamge du CD que j'écoute, il me faut juste les raccourrcis clavier, moi...




1,36 plutôt .


----------



## gregetcoco (13 Décembre 2006)

alexfvl a dit:


> [COLOR=#00e0]*Wallpaper* : Hurrow by vozzz[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Theme* : Qure by Improv Pastence[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Icons* : The MixT[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Ultradium by Ultraman[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Music* : S.O.S - A-Studio (Space Annual #1)[/COLOR]


tout simplement  magnifique, il me plait beaucoup l'icone avec le clavier et la souris en haut à droite c'est ou please ?
Encore bravo


----------



## jeff3 (13 Décembre 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:


> tout simplement  magnifique, il me plait beaucoup l'icone avec le clavier et la souris en haut à droite c'est ou please ?
> Encore bravo



Moi, c'est l'icone "**** YOU" en guise de corbeille, mais j'aimerais bien voir à quoi ça ressemble quand elle est pleine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2006)

Theme: Kamino by Chris McElligott.

WP: Let's Fly Series by James Burden.

Icons desktop: by Ave


----------



## alexfvl (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour tous vos commentaires  concernant les icones, certaines viennent d'ici les autres je sais plus  (oui je sais ...) par contre, envoyer moi un MP si vous voulez que je vous les envois ..


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Décembre 2006)

mon desk déjà paru ici mais quelques changements d'icones gràce a vous tous

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

T'as le look coco .


----------



## tweek (15 Décembre 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon desk déjà paru ici mais quelques changements d'icones gràce a vous tous
> 
> merci



J'ai jamais vraiment été un fan des Walls 3D, mais avec le set d'icones ainsi que le thème installé, ça rend vachement bien!


----------



## gregetcoco (15 Décembre 2006)

merci pour vos commentaire chaleureux


----------



## thecrow (15 Décembre 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon desk déjà paru ici mais quelques changements d'icones gràce a vous tous
> 
> merci




wow, j'adore les couleurs.... 

tu peux nous dire ou on peu trouver tout ça?? 

merci,


----------



## Albadros (15 Décembre 2006)

Ouep toujours aussi joli ^^

Mais c'est quoi le module qui est a gauche de l'ecran ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Ouep toujours aussi joli ^^
> 
> Mais c'est quoi le module qui est a gauche de l'ecran ?


 
+1


----------



## Namida (16 Décembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi le module qui est a gauche de l'ecran ?



Sans doute ceci.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Sans doute ceci.



Oups désolé, je parlais d'autre chose. :rose: 

Plutôt ça.
Un peu comme un second Dock.


----------



## Kéfa (16 Décembre 2006)

Waouuh... je sais même pas si j'ai déjà posté un desk ici, pourtant ça fait déjà un moment que je fais de la custo...

Voilà mes 2 derniers en date :




(( Version Clean ))


----------



## Namida (16 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Plutôt ça.
> Un peu comme un second Dock.



Mea culpa. :rose:

Peut-être DragThing, voire multiDock...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Mea culpa. :rose:
> 
> Peut-être DragThing, voire multiDock...



Merci beaucoup!  
Pour DragThing, je viens d'essayer, on ne peut pas le placer verticalement.
Pour multiDock, il semblerai qu'il ne soit plus suivi, donc pas compatible intel.

Je vais continuer à chercher.


----------



## Namida (16 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour multiDock, il semblerai qu'il ne soit plus suivi, donc pas compatible intel.



Dans ce cas, tu peux essayer du côté d'A-Dock X.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu peux essayer du côté d'A-Dock X.



Je viens de tester, c'est pas mal.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Opatik (16 Décembre 2006)

Nouveau fond d'ecran et nouvelles icones de disque dur :


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Décembre 2006)

Kéfa a dit:


> Waouuh... je sais même pas si j'ai déjà posté un desk ici, pourtant ça fait déjà un moment que je fais de la custo...
> 
> Voilà mes 2 derniers en date :
> 
> ...



Comment s'appele le logiciel qui te marque " Reviser partiels et autres " stp ?:rose:


----------



## gregetcoco (16 Décembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Ouep toujours aussi joli ^^
> 
> Mais c'est quoi le module qui est a gauche de l'ecran ?



il s'agit de Workstrip, trés joli visuellement mais surtout trés pratique : 

http://www.softchaos.com/products/ws3/ove.html


----------



## gregetcoco (16 Décembre 2006)

Albadros a dit:


> Ouep toujours aussi joli ^^
> 
> Mais c'est quoi le module qui est a gauche de l'ecran ?




petite capture


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:


> il s'agit de Workstrip, trés joli visuellement mais surtout trés pratique :
> 
> http://www.softchaos.com/products/ws3/ove.html


 

C'est ça dont je parlais.
39$ pour ça, ils se touchent dans c'te boite.


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Comment s'appele le logiciel qui te marque " Reviser partiels et autres " stp ?:rose:



encore +1


J'adore totallement les plantes carnivores aussi ! Le set d'icones vertes et graphites c'est absolument magnifique !


----------



## Kéfa (16 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Comment s'appele le logiciel qui te marque " Reviser partiels et autres " stp ?:rose:



Stattoo de chez Panic : ICI


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

G&#233;nial, merci...

Et sinon je veux bien le nom des icones vertes, *gregetcoco*, topl&#233;...

EDIT//

Allez il va bien falloir que je me lance un jour...
Clean ; Dashboard ; Dirty (remarquez au passge la belle icone pour mon iTunes...)

Non je n'ai pas ShapeShisfter (super cher !), et oui j'ai juste changer mes icones


----------



## SirG (16 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; de vous rappeller &#224; l'ordre, mais je ne vois aucun rapport entre votre discussion et l'exposition de desktops et questions concernant la customisation. Pour discuter de choses et d'autres, il y a le Bar ou les messages priv&#233;s.


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

r&#233;ponse &#224; une question HS....


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

Au fait &#234;tes vous au courant de cette excellente initiative ?

http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/3/wa/news?id=3177&wosid=m0bcPdTAr2AYgZcoPT8se0

Pas mal pour les petits porte-monnaie 

L&#224; on n'a plus d'excuses


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Ça c'est vraiment cool de leur part... Sauf que y'a simplement ShapeShifter qui m'interresse 
(mais attention on dévie...)


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Au fait &#234;tes vous au courant de cette excellente initiative ?
> 
> http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/3/wa/news?id=3177&wosid=m0bcPdTAr2AYgZcoPT8se0
> 
> ...





Didjo a dit:


> &#199;a c'est vraiment cool de leur part... Sauf que y'a simplement ShapeShifter qui m'interresse
> (mais attention on d&#233;vie...)



Il faut quand m&#234;me pr&#233;ciser qu'ils ne sont pas tout a fait d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233;s...  
Un avis sur la question (et notamment sur la part de revenus des d&#233;veloppeurs) ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Intéressant .
Si je n'avais pas ShapeShifter je crois que je le ferai.


----------



## Tangi (17 Décembre 2006)

Le mien en ce moment :



...

Bonne soirée ...


----------



## EMqA (17 Décembre 2006)

Tangi a dit:


> Le mien en ce moment :
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée ...



Très joli.  
Un lien pour le wall peut-être ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Comment s'appele le logiciel qui te marque " Reviser partiels et autres " stp ?:rose:





UP


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> UP


 
Il t'a répondu.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4093362&postcount=6920


----------



## two (18 Décembre 2006)

faut tout lire parfois 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Comment s'appele le logiciel qui te marque " Reviser partiels et autres " stp ?:rose:



dernier message de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente


			
				K&#233;fa;4093362 a dit:
			
		

> Stattoo de chez Panic : ICI



edit : grill&#233;


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Il t'a répondu.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4093362&postcount=6920





Merci . Désolé pas ma journée :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci . D&#233;sol&#233; pas ma journ&#233;e :hein:


 
Pas de soucis.  

Au cas o&#249; certains auraient quelques projets en tant que b&#233;ta-testeur pour Shapeshifter, n' attendez pas de cadeau de la part de l'&#233;quipe Unsanity...
Cela fait plus d'un mois que je les relance pour une licence pour effectuer un test complet, ils ne me r&#233;pondent m&#234;me pas. Ils savent qu'ils ont le monopole de la gestion de th&#232;mes.
Plus radin tu meurs...  

Je tiens tout de m&#234;me &#224; souligner la gentillesse d'autres bo&#238;tes tel que Panic. Ils sont super sympa et d&#233;nigrent pas &#224; fournir des licences comme CandyBar pour des tests. 


Je rappelle &#224; certain que le logiciel SnapShooter est gratuit si vous voulez exposer votre bureau ici de fa&#231;on plus conviviale (perso je pr&#233;f&#232;re :rose. 

Atchoum.


----------



## UnAm (18 Décembre 2006)

*Icons by Avetenebrae, Ultra', Rimshot*​


----------



## Didjo (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pas de soucis.
> 
> Au cas où certains auraient quelques projets en tant que béta-testeur pour Shapeshifter, n' attendez pas de cadeau de la part de l'équipe Unsanity...
> Cela fait plus d'un mois que je les relance pour une licence pour effectuer un test complet, ils ne me répondent même pas. Ils savent qu'ils ont le monopole de la gestion de thèmes.
> ...


Ils sont radin, comme Apple 
Tu arrive à obtenir des licences pour des logiciels simplement en écrivant un mail, toi ? Très fort  Tu leur dit que tu va tester quoi ? Moi je veux faire la même ! 

Merci pour SnapShhoter je connaissais pas, et surtout je me demandais si tout le monde s'embettait à créer une image encadrée avec photoshop pour lier ses images 

Sinon sur le screen du dessus j'aime pas du tout la fille : assez mal découpée, mal placée... Mais j'aime bien les icones


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Ils sont radin, comme Apple
> Tu arrive à obtenir des licences pour des logiciels simplement en écrivant un mail, toi ? Très fort  Tu leur dit que tu va tester quoi ? Moi je veux faire la même !


 
C'est pas vraiment pour moi la licence.
Je fais des tests pour un site internet assez connu dans le monde de la mobilité.
Tu t'imagines bien qu'avant de me filer la licence, je leur montre des articles déjà publiés... Ils peuvent ainsi juger de l'importance et du serieux du site.
Ce serai trop facile sinon, n'importe qui pourrai obtenir des licences comme ça.
De toute manière, si le programme me plait à la fin du test, je paye la licence qu'ils m'ont donnés.


UnAm > Sympa tes icones, mais comme Didjo, je trouve le montage de la nana un peu tailladé, tu as essayé de flouter legerement les contours?


----------



## Tangi (18 Décembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Très joli.
> Un lien pour le wall peut-être ?



Bonsoir, bonsoir,

Je peux te l'envoyer par mail si tu veux, communique la moi par message privé, je suis désolé je n'ai plus beaucoup d'espace sur ma page perso, faut que je fasse le ménage...

...


----------



## Didjo (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment pour moi la licence.
> Je fais des tests pour un site internet assez connu dans le monde de la mobilité.
> Tu t'imagines bien qu'avant de me filer la licence, je leur montre des articles déjà publiés... Ils peuvent ainsi juger de l'importance et du serieux du site.
> Ce serai trop facile sinon, n'importe qui pourrai obtenir des licences comme ça.
> De toute manière, si le programme me plait à la fin du test, je paye la licence qu'ils m'ont donnés.




Je me disais aussi... Le site que tu a l'air de tenir au secret ne t'autorise pas à te divulguer ou tu peux me donner l'adresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Je me disais aussi... Le site que tu a l'air de tenir au secret ne t'autorise pas à te divulguer ou tu peux me donner l'adresse ?


 
Je préfère pas faire de pub sur un forum.
Et puis, ce n'est pas l'objet de ce fil. 
Je t'envois un mp.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Et puis ils ne sont pas obligés de te donner une license pour un site sur la mobilité et donc qui n'a rien en commun.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et puis ils ne sont pas obligés de te donner une license pour un site sur la mobilité et donc qui n'a rien en commun.


 
Argggh ce n'est pas l'objet de ce fil!  
La mobilité c'est aussi les "petits" portables...

Bon pour rester dans l'objet de ce fil:
Shapeshifter n'est toujours pas sortie en version finale UB.
Avez vous une idée de sa sortie bien que la béta soit de plus en plus stable?


----------



## EMqA (18 Décembre 2006)

La version 2.4, compatible intel, n'est plus une bêta.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> La version 2.4, compatible intel, n'est plus une b&#234;ta.


 
Mes excuses, je n'en savais rien! :rose:
En voil&#224; une bonne nouvelle!


----------



## UnAm (19 Décembre 2006)

oui Khyu, jvais faire une V2 de ce wall&#8230; d&#232;s que j'ai un temps, je posterai dans le topic appropri&#233;


----------



## Joelaloose (20 Décembre 2006)

Voilà mon desk de saison quelques icones glanées à droites et a gauche (mache's xmas, polar express, ...)
Wallpaper starstorm
thème Samui 2.0


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus mis mon bureau ici!  
un peu vieillot, mais bon... Think different !


----------



## ice (21 Décembre 2006)

Missiku_San a dit:


> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus mis mon bureau ici!
> un peu vieillot, mais bon... Think different !


Pas mal  &#231;a change des desks qu'on voit d'habitude


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2006)

c'est tr&#232;s missiku sanien   c'est vrai que ca change


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Original .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Très sympa!


----------



## twk (21 Décembre 2006)

Ces temps-ci je suis... overbooké


----------



## daze (21 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde ! En parcourant ce post j'ai pu observer toutes vos merveilles, c'est super sympa ! Donc je me suis lancé dans un bureau à ma facon, cependant pour finir je voudrai changer les icones de mon dock par contre je ne trouve rien sur le net alors si vous voudriez bien m'aider ce serai super cool !

Merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

daze a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde ! En parcourant ce post j'ai pu observer toutes vos merveilles, c'est super sympa ! Donc je me suis lancé dans un bureau à ma facon, cependant pour finir je voudrai changer les icones de mon dock par contre je ne trouve rien sur le net alors si vous voudriez bien m'aider ce serai super cool !
> 
> Merci à vous.


 
La FAQ sur le forum est ton ami!


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2006)

Missiku_San a dit:


> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus mis mon bureau ici!
> un peu vieillot, mais bon... Think different !


Vraiment vraiment génial !
Un seul reproche... ces fabuleuses icones sont payantes


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Vraiment vraiment génial !
> Un seul reproche... ces fabuleuses icones sont payantes



Oui, comme Shapeshifter, candybar, ou un steack chez le boucher...  
Graphiste est un métier comme un autre qu'il faut rétribuer. il faut parfois plusieurs heures pour faire une icône, alors tu imagines une collection complète de plus de 100 icones ?!  
Mais content que ça vous plaise quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Missiku_San a dit:


> Oui, comme Shapeshifter, candybar, ou un steack chez le boucher...
> Graphiste est un métier comme un autre qu'il faut rétribuer. il faut parfois plusieurs heures pour faire une icône, alors tu imagines une collection complète de plus de 100 icones ?!
> Mais content que ça vous plaise quand même !



Ça se voit que tu n'as pas connu le bon de la customization.
D'ailleurs le  fait de payer de icones n'était que professionnel et maintenant des pseudos-artistes d'icones, je trouve ça triste.
On ne peut plus produire le moindre pixel sans le vendre.


----------



## Wolfmac (22 Décembre 2006)

superbe Missiku_San 
une customisation tr&#232;s minutieuse tout y est  f&#233;licitations


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2006)

Missiku_San a dit:


> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus mis mon bureau ici!
> un peu vieillot, mais bon... Think different !



Vraiment, mais alors la vraiment super classe !  ... et original en plus...


----------



## Bebe Fraise (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voici mon desk actuel 





Je viens jeter une bouteille à la mer :
je voudrai bien que le fond de ma fenêtre Finder, sois en blanc transparent, y'a t'il un petit utilitaire pour ça ? ou un thème, ou une manip à faire avec ThemePark ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Non mais la fenêtre oui avec WindowShade X.


----------



## ice (22 Décembre 2006)

Il y a &#233;galement Afloat, mais il ne fonctionne pas avec le Finder si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2006)

Très simple desktop 3d, le fond est de Ballashoes.


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2006)

joli bleu fabien


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Décembre 2006)

Voici le mien.


----------



## HmJ (23 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Voici le mien.



Sympa, bonnes fontes et custo sympa.


----------



## Missiku_San (23 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Très simple desktop 3d, le fond est de Ballashoes.



c'est clean, coordonné, zen, frais... j'adore


----------



## Didjo (23 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça se voit que tu n'as pas connu le bon de la customization.
> D'ailleurs le  fait de payer de icones n'était que professionnel et maintenant des pseudos-artistes d'icones, je trouve ça triste.
> On ne peut plus produire le moindre pixel sans le vendre.




+1 pour le fait que la vente est (un peu trop) partout, et +1 pour le fait que c'est normal de faire payer de longues heures de travail... Et quand on imagine 6  c'est rien comparé aux heures passées dessus, mais 6  c'est beaucoup pour avoir juste des icones...
:hein:

Le fond bleu avec le mur en travers m'abime les yeux et me filerais un de ces mal de crane... Mais j'aime bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Le fond bleu avec le mur en travers m'abime les yeux et me filerais un de ces mal de crane... Mais j'aime bien



Tu as raison  





Desktop de Nuance Group, thème Amora, icônes Tribulations.


----------



## Didjo (24 Décembre 2006)

HAL ! :love:
On peut la trouver où cette icone ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Il a mis le lien .


----------



## EMqA (24 Décembre 2006)

Pour l'icône de HAL, c'est ici.


----------



## Didjo (24 Décembre 2006)

Merci


----------



## ultra' (24 Décembre 2006)

Theme => SoftAqua Black & Blue

Icons => Creme &neige et divers, par AveTenebrae

Adium => Aquabubbles

Wallpaper => Seasons par Kol

JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS


----------



## HmJ (24 Décembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Theme => SoftAqua Black & Blue
> 
> Icons => Creme &neige et divers, par AveTenebrae
> 
> ...



Superbe et tres classe, comme on peut s'y attendre avec _ultra'_  ! Merci.


----------



## eyescarz (25 Décembre 2006)

clean
dirty


----------



## Didjo (26 Décembre 2006)

Superbe 
Bonjour à la personne derrière 

Est-ce que tu pourrais m'envoyer (où m'indiquer où trouver) les séparateurs-applis que tu as dans ton Dock ? J'ai un peu la même chose mais sans icone et celle-ci me plaisent bien...

Merci !


----------



## eyescarz (26 Décembre 2006)

je te les ai envoyé sur ton adresse free
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Est-ce que tu pourrais m'envoyer (où m'indiquer où trouver) les séparateurs-applis que tu as dans ton Dock ?



Pour ceux que cela intéresse, il s'agit de Dock dividers.


----------



## Didjo (26 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2006)

No&#235;l aidant, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; refaire un peu mon desktop.

Voici ce que &#231;a donne, en version "propre" et en version avec quelques fen&#234;tres.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Nickel Chrome ou Cobalt .


----------



## Membre supprimé 55916 (31 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
      Je suis novice et j'aimerai trouver des fonds d'écran et surtout savoir comment s'y prendre pour les obtenir...:bebe: 
                 Merci.


----------



## Darfox (31 Décembre 2006)

tristan.audren a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je suis novice et j'aimerai trouver des fonds d'écran et surtout savoir comment s'y prendre pour les obtenir...:bebe:
> Merci.



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203   :hein:


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Nickel Chrome ou Cobalt .



Nickel Cobalt, de fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2006)

Icons:  Tribulations + J3 Cons 07 by J3 concepts. 
Wallpaper: qpdb by Colossus72.
Theme: Amora by D Lanham.
Font: Handel Got D Lig.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Sublime, bonne année Fabien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2006)

Merci Corentin, meilleurs voeux à toi aussi


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Décembre 2006)

Sympa ses desks


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Tu as fait l'amour dans le pepet  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 55916 (6 Janvier 2007)

A l'aide   
       après avoir installé iridium je ne peu plus ouvrir Itunes... que dois-je faire ???


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sinstaller Iridium ... Au moins pour iTunes (il me semble que cela s'installe par morceau).

Ensuite, tu pourras r&#233;installer Iridium une fois que tu auras v&#233;rifi&#233; les versions de iTunes support&#233;es et compar&#233; avec la tienne.


----------



## Albadros (7 Janvier 2007)

Mon petit desk  

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Nature.jpg

pas encore compris pour utiliser Workstrip    je ferai ca le WE prochain   et puis pour faire qqes icones


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> pas encore compris pour utiliser Workstrip    je ferai ca le WE prochain   et puis pour faire qqes icones



Personellement je trouve workstrip super-gourmand en perfs !  ... et en fin de compte, pas si pratique que ça. L'idée est bonne, mais il manque un petit je-sais-pas-quoi pour que ce soit vraiment bien. Dommage.


----------



## jeff3 (7 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Mon petit desk
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Nature.jpg



Excellent, un petit lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## Albadros (7 Janvier 2007)

Voila ,  http://www.deviantart.com/view/30973961/ 

Avec ces icones blanches ca donne un effet tres pur ^^ j'accroche bien


----------



## jeff3 (7 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila ,  http://www.deviantart.com/view/30973961/
> 
> Avec ces icones blanches ca donne un effet tres pur ^^ j'accroche bien



merki


----------



## ultra' (7 Janvier 2007)

Theme => Soft Aqua
Icones => Ekisho + mix
Wallpaper => par Bioscoop, juste pour le fun


----------



## guytoojordan (7 Janvier 2007)

bonjour moi aussi j connais rien g 1 IMAC avec mac OS X 1 g H T MACOS X.3 mais quand j'affiche utilitaire de disque  mon disque & cadenassé & je ne peux pas  le partitionner ni  le reparer car tout & en gris  meri


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

guytoojordan a dit:


> bonjour moi aussi j connais rien g 1 IMAC avec mac OS X 1 g H T MACOS X.3 mais quand j'affiche utilitaire de disque  mon disque & cadenassé & je ne peux pas  le partitionner ni  le reparer car tout & en gris  meri



Euh...Bonjour et bienvenue...Mais tu es un peu dans le mauvais forum/fils la 
Et si tu pouvais écrire de manière plus lisible, on se ferait un plaisir de t'aider .

Si je comprend bien, tu veux partitionner ton disque dur que tu es en train d'utiliser ? Meme sous Windows/Linux tu ne peux pas faire ça .
Si tu veux reformater ton iMac il te faudra booter sur les dvd d'install que tu a reçu avec ton iMac.


----------



## Albadros (7 Janvier 2007)

LOL ouais c'est incompr&#233;hensible le d&#233;but 

Ultra >  J'aime bien la petite icone en bois  

J'vais m'amuser a faire qqes icones aussi

HS: ? Un bon tit tuto a conseiller ?  Fin du HS

2 HS : Super ton lien Yggdrasill pour la musique libre ^^Suis tomb&#233; sur qqes petits bijoux


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> 2 HS : Super ton lien Yggdrasill pour la musique libre ^^Suis tombé sur qqes petits bijoux



HS :

Il y a de vrai merveilles sur Jamendo, tout les genres, tout les styles, tout est gratuit :love:
Content que ça t'aie plus !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Sim Joli Bureau .


----------



## Didjo (7 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> HS :
> 
> Il y a de vrai merveilles sur Jamendo, tout les genres, tout les styles, tout est gratuit :love:
> Content que ça t'aie plus !



Je vais un peu couper le sujet mais je suis passé sur un site comme Jamendo et j'ai oublié de le mettre dans les favoris - plus d'historique - et j'avais trouvé un truc super bien dessus... Ce site utlise DewPlayer et permet de partager la musique sur d'autres sites, il est assez beau dans des tons blanc jaune vert... Si quelqu'un connait ça 


// Désolé, retour aux Walls...


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2007)

hop un nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Sympa Nathalie Delon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


>




Magnifique Ultra'


----------



## ultra' (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci Tumb, rien &#224; voir mais je t'ai envoy&#233; un mp sur iMagine


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

Ou peut-on avoir ce wallpaper, ultra?*

j'adore les paisley* 

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Janvier 2007)

guytoojordan a dit:


> bonjour moi aussi j connais rien g 1 IMAC avec mac OS X 1 g H T MACOS X.3 mais quand j'affiche utilitaire de disque  mon disque & cadenass&#233; & je ne peux pas  le partitionner ni  le reparer car tout & en gris  meri


Tu pourrais nous remettre &#231;a au propre  

Ici nous n'avons pas de traducteur SMS&#8230;  

Et d'ailleurs tu devrais mettre ta demande directement dans OSX


----------



## ultra' (8 Janvier 2007)

Bioscoop l'a releas&#233; sur iMagine : http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1914


----------



## guytoojordan (8 Janvier 2007)

merci DOS JONEs  je vais essayer de trouver macX comme tu me le dis ,mais comme je n'avais pas internet avant je suis un peu perdu dans un forum :


----------



## jeff3 (8 Janvier 2007)

guytoojordan a dit:


> merci DOS JONEs  je vais essayer de trouver macX comme tu me le dis ,mais comme je n'avais pas internet avant je suis un peu perdu dans un forum :


Oula ça promet :affraid:


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Janvier 2007)

guytoojordan a dit:


> merci DOS JONEs  je vais essayer de trouver macX comme tu me le dis ,mais comme je n'avais pas internet avant je suis un peu perdu dans un forum :



Hum... juste histoire que tu poste dans un endroit appropri&#233; et plus dans les desktop :

Le sous forum Mac Os X de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration (ici quoi...)

Sinon, il y a aussi un super site


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Bioscoop l'a releasé sur iMagine : http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1914




Merci utlra,  mais le lien sur iMagine (*http://biographik.com/brock/justff.png ) affiche seuelement le thumbnail du wall*


----------



## Tetsu (8 Janvier 2007)

Clean / Dirty

Wallpaper : Victorian, modded by me 
Theme : Siro
Icons : Mix
Skin Adium (dirty version) : Cinematic

Voili voilou


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Aarrrgh ca fait un ptit moment kan meme! et surtout en surfant sur ce topic ca donne bien envie à chaque fois de rechanger son desk!  

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100107mn3.jpg


Wall: heu jsais plus mais sur www.deviantart.com il est facile a trouver! 


Super deks Ultra' en tout cas! (et les autres aussi)  




+++++


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Icons : Mix


Magnifique !!!

Tu pourrais me dire le nom/où trouver les icones de la corbeille, des dossiers IUFM et Mac Custom sur ton bureau, et de quel pack proviennent les icones que l'on voit dans les deux dossiers ouvert, sitoplé... sitoplé sitoplé sitoplé... Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Darfox (10 Janvier 2007)

ça faisait un chti moment que je n'avais pas posté mon bureau ^^


----------



## IceandFire (10 Janvier 2007)

Mon desk du Macbook


----------



## Tetsu (10 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Magnifique !!!
> 
> Tu pourrais me dire le nom/où trouver les icones de la corbeille, des dossiers IUFM et Mac Custom sur ton bureau, et de quel pack proviennent les icones que l'on voit dans les deux dossiers ouvert, sitoplé... sitoplé sitoplé sitoplé... Merci beaucoup !




Je vais essayer de retrouver les liens, mais au pire je te ferais un p'tit package en MP un de ces jours...  

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Janvier 2007)

Je prend aussi dans ce cas si tu n'y vois pas d'objection.
J'aime bien tes icones, elle sont jolies


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup !


Sinon, le wall d'avant avec Bjork (?) - baaa, on voit que le wall, rien d'autre...


----------



## *mani (10 Janvier 2007)

Euh salut, je passe pour un jeune switcheur en demandant comment poster une image de mon desktop ici ? Je fais Pomme P sur mon bureau mais c'est pas bon !


----------



## Didjo (10 Janvier 2007)

Jeune switcheur, tu apprendra que l'aide Mac te sera riche en ressources et astuces... Accessible par Aide > Aide Mac


----------



## angel heart (10 Janvier 2007)

*mani a dit:


> Euh salut, je passe pour un jeune switcheur en demandant comment poster une image de mon desktop ici ? Je fais Pomme P sur mon bureau mais c'est pas bon !



tu utilise capture que tu trouveras dans spotlight en haut à droite tu fais une copie de ton ecran et apres tu utilises http://imageshack.us/ pour le mettre sur le forum


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Janvier 2007)

Ou tu presse les touche "Pomme", "shift" et "3" en m&#234;me temps, et tu auras un joli screenshot sur ton bureau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

_Bureau du moment..._

_- Icones : Albook
- Wall : "One"
- Adium : Mix_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Elle s'ennuie la pauvre.


----------



## PawBroon (11 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Je vais essayer de retrouver les liens, mais au pire je te ferais un p'tit package en MP un de ces jours...
> 
> Merci en tout cas !


Magnifique en effet.
Je plussoie pour le MP dès que tu bundles les icones STP.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Magnifique !!!
> Tu pourrais me dire le nom/où trouver les icones de la corbeille, des dossiers IUFM et Mac Custom sur ton bureau, et de quel pack proviennent les icones que l'on voit dans les deux dossiers ouvert, sitoplé... sitoplé sitoplé sitoplé... Merci beaucoup !





PawBroon a dit:


> Magnifique en effet.
> Je plussoie pour le MP dès que tu bundles les icones STP.





- La corbeille est de Whyred.
- L'apple store est de Vangelo 7.
- IUFM= je ne sais pas.
- Les dossiers ouverts: il y en a de Susumu Yoshida, une de Shapeshifter. 

Si tu aimes les icônes, j'ai mis mes signets Safari en téléchargement. Regardes le tutoriel vidéo pour les insérer dans Safari, ensuite tu ouvres les onglets, et bon surf !   :style:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> 
> Sinon, le wall d'avant avec Bjork (?) - baaa, on voit que le wall, rien d'autre...



tu vois pas les icones de bjork ?


----------



## PawBroon (11 Janvier 2007)

Massive Tumbage!
Merci pour les liens.


----------



## Tetsu (11 Janvier 2007)

tumb a dit:


> - La corbeille est de Whyred.
> - L'apple store est de Vangelo 7.
> - IUFM= je ne sais pas.
> - Les dossiers ouverts: il y en a de Susumu Yoshida, une de Shapeshifter.
> ...




Merci j'etais en train de tout rassembler et de galérer  

Je ne suis pas sur de retrouver l'icone IUFM (croix directionnelle de PSP), vous croyez que je peux la mettre sur mon FTP et mettre le lien ici ? Cela ne pose pas des problèmes de droits ?


----------



## Didjo (11 Janvier 2007)

Je pense pas... C'est parce-que c'est les directionnelles de la Dual Shock que je la veux 
Merci beaucoup, tumb, pour les autres !

Sinon j'avais vu un wall sur lequel l'icone du Finder dans le dock était remplacée par un log Apple très beau que je cherchais - et je pensais que c'était toi, Tetsu, mais non...


----------



## Tetsu (11 Janvier 2007)

Ok...






Enjoy...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

La fameuse croix PSP .


----------



## Tetsu (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est sympa ce petit effet noir glossy...L'auteur est dou&#233;, c'est clair...

A propos d'icones sympas, vous connaissez le set Blend d'Avetanabrae ?






Dispo ici : http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/

Du grand art...Un des plus beaux sets que j'aie jamais vu (si ce n'est le meilleur...)

Encore BRAVO AVE !


----------



## GuyomT (11 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Clean / Dirty
> 
> Wallpaper : Victorian, modded by me
> Theme : Siro
> ...





Il est génial ce wallpaper :style:
Félicitations Tetsu !

Serait-ce abuser de te demander un lien vers ton oeuvre pour que je puisse aussi avoir un wallpaper "Victorian" ?


----------



## *mani (11 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Clean / Dirty
> 
> Wallpaper : Victorian, modded by me
> Theme : Siro
> ...



C'est un peu rétro mais c'est le premier mot qui me vient : MORTEL !


----------



## Tetsu (11 Janvier 2007)

Merci !

Ce n'est pas mon oeuvre a vrai dire, j'ai trouv&#233; ce wallpaper sur DeviantArt et l'ai modd&#233;e...

Voici le lien vers l'original :






Voila


----------



## GuyomT (11 Janvier 2007)

Trop fort Tetsu !  

Tu seras mon héros du jour


----------



## Tetsu (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Du grand art...Un des plus beaux sets que j'aie jamais vu (si ce n'est le meilleur...)



Joli sans plus ça ne vaut pas Snow.E2, Minium, Ekisho, etc.


----------



## EMqA (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli sans plus ça ne vaut pas Snow.E2, Minium, Ekisho, etc.



Bah les goûts et les couleurs....
Perso j'aime bien aussi, hop j'ajoute dans pixadex. Merci pour le lien


----------



## Didjo (11 Janvier 2007)

Et moi je veux bien les liens de tout ça, s'iouplait... Ai pas trouvé


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2007)

si tu parles des icones d'ave, le lien a été donné dans ce post


----------



## Albadros (12 Janvier 2007)

Ps : Tetsu

On avait deja parlé de ces wallpapers qqes pages avant pcq je les avais deja  
(Wallpaper : Victorian, modded by me  )

Ils sont super classes et donnent tres bien 

Sinon les icones blend j'les verrais bien avec du vert a la place du noir et  le blanc en noir ^^lol  

oui j'adore noir et vert fluo  ca donne trop bien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Un ancien de Windows ? .


----------



## IceandFire (12 Janvier 2007)

lesson to love....:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2007)

Existe il un logiciel (gratuit ) qui mette un aide m&#233;moire directement sur le fond d'&#233;cran ou sur qui te suive partout m&#234;me quand tu es sur internet


----------



## Membre supprimé 55916 (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous...
          J'aimerai simplement que quelqu'un m'explique comment s'y prendre pour installer de nouvelles icônes ??  
                       Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

tristan.audren a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous...
> J'aimerai simplement que quelqu'un m'explique comment s'y prendre pour installer de nouvelles icônes ??
> Merci!



Magique.


----------



## alexfvl (13 Janvier 2007)

*Wallpaper* :aq1600 by Shek
*Theme* : SoftAqua mod by y Trevor Rowe
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Tablets Mod
*Music* : Dennis Ferrer - Destination


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* :aq1600 by Shek
> *Theme* : SoftAqua mod by y Trevor Rowe
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Adium* : Theme by Me & Status icons : Tablets Mod
> *Music* : Dennis Ferrer - Destination



Bravo


----------



## Tetsu (13 Janvier 2007)

P'tite question, comment faites-vous pour supprimer temporairement les icones des applications qui se trouvent dans la barre de menu en haut à gauche (a coté de l'heure) ? J'en ai toujours 5 ou 6 ouvertes...

Avec Deskshade ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> P'tite question, comment faites-vous pour supprimer temporairement les icones des applications qui se trouvent dans la barre de menu en haut à gauche (a coté de l'heure) ? J'en ai toujours 5 ou 6 ouvertes...
> 
> Avec Deskshade ?



En me basant sur ton dernier screenshot, je peux te répondre partiellement.
Pour ton icones d'Adium, il faut simplement décocher la case "Afficher dans la barre des menus" dans les préférences du logiciel pour ne plus le voir la haut.
Je ne sais pas à quoi servent tes autres icones, ni a quel programmes elles sont associées donc je ne sais répondre, mais je suppose que tu peux trouver ça aussi dans les préférences du logiciel.
Sinon pour les icones qui ne sont pas celles d'un logiciel, tu peux les enlever de la barres des tâches en maintenant la touche pomme enfoncée pendant que tu click sur l'icone et que sans la relacher tu "l'arrache" de la barre... Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir été clair à ce niveau la... un peu comme quand tu enleve une icone de ton dock, la touche pomme enfoncée en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

DeskShade enlève les icones du bureau .
Sinon joli screen Alex.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2007)

Sur ton dernier desk, tu peux d&#233;j&#224; supprimer facilement le son, bluetooth, l'heure, et airport. Regardes dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes, connexion &#224; internet, etc... il y a toujours l'option afficher dans la barre des menus. 

Il y a une technique aussi pour masquer Last FM et Konfabulator de la barre des menus. Voir ce post.


----------



## Tetsu (13 Janvier 2007)

Cool ! merci à vous


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Janvier 2007)

Mon nouveau desk... Le noir un peu glossy façon Apple de ces derniers temps, faut avouer que ça rend pas mal sur un fond clair...




Et aussi ICI pour la version avec Finder (pour voir les belles icônes du ste "Blend").


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Très joli tout concorde.


----------



## tweek (14 Janvier 2007)

Sympa le Wall Lorkhan


----------



## GuyomT (14 Janvier 2007)

Je suis pas trop branché "coeur" mais il faut avoué que ce wallpaper est très réussi.
Le détail des ailes est très réussi et le fond écru est bien choisi.

Bien joué Lorkan ! 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28380


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2007)

bah moi au contraire je trouve que le coeur fait trop lisse par rapport au fond. mais &#231;a fait souvent &#231;a sur les wall de pincel3d, puisque je suppose que le wall est de lui


----------



## ultra' (14 Janvier 2007)

Theme : iMagine
icones : Blend
Wallpaper : Charlize theron
Preview : Webdesign frenchstudio


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Janvier 2007)

Ah merde, avec le desk d'Ultra, j'ai l'air bien con maintenant...  



maiwen a dit:


> bah moi au contraire je trouve que le coeur fait trop lisse par rapport au fond. mais &#231;a fait souvent &#231;a sur les wall de pincel3d, puisque je suppose que le wall est de lui


Pour le wall, je me demandais d'o&#249; il provenait (j'en ai toute une collection, et je ne garde malheureusement pas le nom des auteurs... Je sais c'est mal...). Je me suis renseign&#233; sur pincel3d, c'est effectivement son style, mais je ne l'ai pas trouv&#233; sur sa galerie DeviantArt...

En tout cas, merci pour vos commentaires, ravi que &#231;a vous plaise !  
Il ne me manque plus que Shapeshifter et le th&#232;me Imagine, mais Ultra vient de le faire... :rateau:
D'ailleurs ton desk est superbe Ultra, si tu as un petit lien pour cette jolie boite noire avec la pomme, je suis preneur...


----------



## ultra' (14 Janvier 2007)

Merci Lorkhan, c'est vrai que ce wallpaper de coeur est vraiment très bien 

L'icône est de moi :


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2007)

Excellent *ultra'*, comme toujours...  Superbes polices, style epure  *Lorhkan*, c'est pas mal du tout tu sais


----------



## iLight (15 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Clean / Dirty
> 
> Wallpaper : Victorian, modded by me
> Theme : Siro
> ...



Très jolie !!   

Tu pourrais me dire ou tu a trouvé l'icone de safari et aussi comment tu fais pour custommisé l'icone de iCal ouvert ?? (chez moi, quand j'ouvre iCal l'icone revient a celle d'origine avec la date actuelle ...)


----------



## Tetsu (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est un gars du forum sur Adium qui m'a envoyé l'icone Safari...Là voila...






Pour modifier l'icone d'iCal dans le dock, tu dois te rendre dans ton dossier "Applications", puis faire clic droit sur iCal, "afficher le contenu du paquet"...Dans le dossier "Ressources" tu trouveras une icone ou la date n'apparait pas (en .icns)...Remplace cette icone par une autre icone iCal où la date n'apparait pas (est-ce que je m'exprime clairement ? si tu n'y arrives pas envoies moi un MP...)

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## iLight (16 Janvier 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> C'est un gars du forum sur Adium qui m'a envoyé l'icone Safari...Là voila...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok!, J'ai compris, c'est un peux ce que je pensais, mais je n'était pas sûr.
CandyBar devrais penser a permettre de le faire directement dans son soft ....

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2007)

Wall: Lounge LP
Theme: Kamino by Chris Mc Elligot.
Icons: j3 concepts, Apple Box by Ultra'.
Softs: Deskshade, Synergy.


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Merci Lorkhan, c'est vrai que ce wallpaper de coeur est vraiment très bien
> 
> L'icône est de moi :


Thanks a lot !


----------



## tweek (18 Janvier 2007)

C'est assez dur de trouver de bons walls en 1920x1200 pour iMac 24"...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est assez dur de trouver de bons walls en 1920x1200 pour iMac 24"...



Roooh l'autre!

Va te plaindre ailleurs goujat!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

non c'est pas dur...  Merci m'sieur tumb


----------



## iLight (19 Janvier 2007)

un petit update de mon bureau :







Theme: bah aucun, j'ai pas shapeShifter .... 
Icones: un mix, mais plusieurs proviennent des 2 kits "Black and Blue" dont je ne me rapelle maleureusement plus le nom de l'auteur..:rose: 
Wall : interfacelift.com

P.S : trouvez-vous l'icone de Safari un peu petite ??


----------



## IceandFire (19 Janvier 2007)

pas mal  mais t'es en glish ?  les si&#232;ges c'est everton ou chelsea non ?


----------



## Didjo (19 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> un petit update de mon bureau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ShapeShifter : bienvenu au club 
Sinon... OUAAA les icones du dock et la bo^te blanche en carton, ouaa, ouaa... Ou ça, ou ça ?


----------



## iLight (20 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> pas mal  mais t'es en glish ?  les si&#232;ges c'est everton ou chelsea non ?



non je suis pas english, mais je pratique mon anglais, donc tous les moyens sont bons ...  
Pour les si&#232;ges, aucune id&#233;e ..... :rose: 



Didjo a dit:


> ShapeShifter : bienvenu au club
> Sinon... OUAAA les icones du dock et la bo^te blanche en carton, ouaa, ouaa... Ou &#231;a, ou &#231;a ?



Tous ceux qui n'ont pas ShapeShifter, on devrais tous s'organiser en groupe 
et on pourrait n&#233;gocier un prix de gros ...  :rateau: 

Pour les icones, dans le dock, celle du finder (je ne l'aime pas vraiment mais j'ai rien d'autre qui "fit" dans le style black and blue, donc je la met en attendant. Mais elle provient du pack "Aqua Candy Revolution" de McDo Design

Pour safari, c'est tetsu qui me la donn&#233; (regarde sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, elle est la)

Celle de mail est du pack "Applications Pack Vol. 01" trouv&#233; sur Avetenebrae

Adium, c'est l'original mais la variante bleu

iTunes, iPhoto, iCal et TextEdit provienne du pack "Black and blue" et de "Black and Blue Add 1" trouv&#233; sur IconDrawer 

Celle des stickies : le pack "Amora Mac" de IconFactory

Finalement mon dossier contenant les alias de mes applications et la corbeille son du pack "Blend" de Avetenebrae

Pour la boite de carton : le pack  "Micro Icon Set" trouv&#233; sur deviantART

J'hesp&#232;re que tu trouveras ton bonheur !  

P.S : est-il possible de modifer la police du syst&#232;me (celle de la barre des menus) sans utiliser un th&#232;me ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Avec Silk (payant) ou TinkerTool.


----------



## Didjo (21 Janvier 2007)

Tinker Tool, je confirme (oui b je sais, inutile )

Merci beaucoup pour ton boulot iLight t'es un amour


----------



## iLight (21 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec Silk (payant) ou TinkerTool.



merci !  



Didjo a dit:


> Tinker Tool, je confirme (oui b je sais, inutile )
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ton boulot iLight t'es un amour



de rien ! Merci a toi d'avoir confirmer les dires de Corentin, sinon j'aurais jamais cru ...


----------



## iLight (21 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec Silk (payant) ou TinkerTool.



UPDATE : 

j'ai essay&#233; ThinkerTool, on peut changer quasiment toutes les polices immaginable du syst&#232;me sauf celle de la barre des menus, c'est meme expliquer dans la faq, il disent que changer la police de la barre des menus peut nuire a des update ult&#233;rieures donc ils n'ont pas ins&#233;rer cette fonction (ils veulent que leur soft soit sans incidence sur le syst&#232;me et ses mises a jours.)

Donc, ne voulant pas payer pour Silk, je vais garder la police par default ..


----------



## Didjo (22 Janvier 2007)

'Faut souffrir payer pour être beau 
C'est Apple... Nan. C'est Unsanity surtout : je trouve ça scandaleux qu'ils aient encore le monopole du thème Mac et qu'Apple n'ai encore rien fait ! J'attent de voir ça dans Leopard...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Dire qu'avant c'est gratuit .


----------



## tweek (22 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est Unsanity surtout : je trouve ça scandaleux qu'ils aient encore le monopole du thème Mac



au moins, Unsanity se font des thunes pour manger 



Didjo a dit:


> et qu'Apple n'ai encore rien fait ! J'attent de voir ça dans Leopard...



On peux rêver


----------



## Didjo (22 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> au moins, Unsanity se font des thunes pour manger



Ais pas dit le contraire, ais dit que je participerais pas à leur sandwich


----------



## tweek (22 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ais pas dit le contraire, ais dit que je participerais pas à leur sandwich



Ils ont le monopole parce qu'ils développent un bon logiciel


----------



## ultra' (22 Janvier 2007)

Chaque mois sur iMagine, il y a 1 licence Shapeshifter à gagner uniquement en postant son desk.

Je me permets de dire ça ici, suite à votre message, et du fait que la section custo macgé est partenaire d'iMagine.





Wallpaper => Ultra => Frenchstudio
Pochette => Coversutra => Sophiestication (bientôt)


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Chaque mois sur iMagine, il y a 1 licence Shapeshifter à gagner uniquement en postant son desk.
> 
> Je me permets de dire ça ici, suite à votre message, et du fait que la section custo macgé est partenaire d'iMagine.
> 
> ...



  

Il est chouette ton nouvel avatar


----------



## iLight (23 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Chaque mois sur iMagine, il y a 1 licence Shapeshifter à gagner uniquement en postant son desk.
> 
> Je me permets de dire ça ici, suite à votre message, et du fait que la section custo macgé est partenaire d'iMagine.
> 
> ...



Merci du renseignement !  

Et super ton desk


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Superbe ultra' 

Les points disco me manquent...


----------



## ultrabody (23 Janvier 2007)

voici mon bureau ...

un vrai "boxon"...

il me faudrait rapidement une "formation" pour savoir comment *correctement* organiser mes fichiers...


----------



## Tetsu (23 Janvier 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Pochette => Coversutra => Sophiestication (bient&#244;t)



Saligaud ! Toi aussi t'as pu beta-tester coversutra hein ?  
Vivement qu'il sorte ! L'interface &#224; l'air extremement prometteuse (surtout si certains excellents deskeurs comme Ave y sont impliqu&#233;s  )

Oh, au fait, magnifique ton desk, comme toujours d'ailleurs...


----------



## Max77 (23 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> voici mon bureau ...
> 
> un vrai "boxon"...
> 
> il me faudrait rapidement une "formation" pour savoir comment *correctement* organiser mes fichiers...



Un bureau windozien! 

Et bien moi je mets tous les fichiers vidéos dans le dossier séquence , les fichiers audios dans le dossier musique , les fichiers images dans le dossier image , les documents dans ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Et un petit coup de DeskShade Plus pour cacher les icones du bureau.


----------



## tweek (23 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Un bureau windozien!




  



Eh, tu gagnes un peu de vitesse sur ton mac en plus quand il y a moins d'icones.


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> voici mon bureau ...
> 
> un vrai "boxon"...
> 
> il me faudrait rapidement une "formation" pour savoir comment *correctement* organiser mes fichiers...



Tu peux aussi établir des règles de classement grâce au très puissant Hazel !


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, hein, il n'est pas compliqu&#233; de mettre la musique dans Music, les films dans Movies, les documents dans Documents etc. C'est m&#234;me &#233;tudi&#233; pour, me semble-t-il ...
Quand on voit le nombre de fichiers QT, WMP, MP3 ou du m&#234;me genre, sur ton bureau, je pense qu'il peut rapidement y gagner en clart&#233;


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2007)

Oul&#224; ! Ca fait un bail que j'ai pas post&#233; ici ! 

Th&#232;me : Kuro 1.0.1
Ic&#244;nes : AmunRaa Recording Studios 1.1
Wallpaper : Perso


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut l'ami, joli .


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Salut l'ami, joli .





Merci l'ami !


----------



## ultrabody (23 Janvier 2007)

raaaaa !!

    comment faites vous pour avoir un bureau super beau, super design ???


----------



## iLight (23 Janvier 2007)

Une petite mise a jour (je sais , ca fais pas tres longtemps ....  )

En cherchant des icones j'ai trouv&#233; un pack x-tra : Xpack (ok, elle &#233;tait facile ... )
Les icones &#233;tant en noir et rouge, j'ai donc du changer de wall.





Wall : interfaceLIFT
Icones : pack Xpack, G5 system (le disk dur) et pack seeing red (la poubelle et le dossiers d'appli juste a cot&#233 et pour adium, c'est l'originale en rouge
Themes: bah toujours pas ..


----------



## eyescarz (24 Janvier 2007)

iLight c'est superbe

voila le miens depuis ce soir


----------



## tweek (24 Janvier 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> iLight c'est superbe
> 
> voila le miens depuis ce soir



J'aime bien l'icone Photoshop. 

Ou puis-je la telecharger ?

Thanks


----------



## Sim le pirate (24 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Une petite mise a jour (je sais , ca fais pas tres longtemps ....  )
> 
> En cherchant des icones j'ai trouvé un pack x-tra : Xpack (ok, elle était facile ... )
> Les icones étant en noir et rouge, j'ai donc du changer de wall.



Ce pack a d'ailleurs été créé par un membre de Macgé : Nato Kino !


----------



## eyescarz (24 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'aime bien l'icone Photoshop.
> 
> Ou puis-je la telecharger ?
> 
> Thanks



ici http://www.guikit.com/news.php?Icons/p2


----------



## iLight (24 Janvier 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> iLight c'est superbe
> 
> voila le miens depuis ce soir



WOW le wall !!    c'est une vrai photo ou s'est de la création ?? 
tu aurais un lien (si bien sur le download est dispo)
J'aime bien le style du dock, couleurs un peu pastel .. Et j'avais les meme icones disque dur avant de changer pour celle en alu !  



Sim le pirate a dit:


> Ce pack a d'ailleurs été créé par un membre de Macgé : Nato Kino !



Merci pour l'info !  Ce pack est vraiment génial, il y a juste l'icone de iTunes qui, je trouve se marie un peu moins bien avec le reste. et aussi il en manque une pour iCal et la poubelle, sinon, vraiment bien ce pack ! :love:


----------



## eyescarz (24 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien mais je l'ai fait hebergé
http://membres.mezimages.com/image/eyescarz/MDminiStore1680x1050.jpg
a+
ps:ce n'est pas une mes creation mais une photo


----------



## pjak (24 Janvier 2007)

voila mon tt premier! (indulgence svp)

Attention... l'objet du wall est un peu dénudé... mais tellement artistic!

http://imageshack.us[img=http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9356/image11jm.th.jpg]


----------



## UnAm (24 Janvier 2007)

*Clean - Dirty*​


----------



## Didjo (24 Janvier 2007)

Je vais jouer au lourd un coup mais je promet quelque chose de superbe après 



ultra' a dit:


> Chaque mois sur iMagine, il y a 1 licence Shapeshifter à gagner uniquement en postant son desk.


Où puis je trouver la corbeille ?




eyescarz a dit:


> iLight c'est superbe
> 
> voila le miens depuis ce soir



Où puis-je trouver la corbeille et le finder ?

Merc infiniment !


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> *Clean - Dirty*​



Simple, mais terriblement efficace.
En plus les icônes de ton dock sont en parfait harmonie avec ton wallpaper
Super desktop


----------



## *mani (24 Janvier 2007)

euh bon, l'essentiel c'est de participer ?
Donc voici celui d'un switcher prépubère (ca fait 1 mois) - rien de fou - mais c'est pour dire bonjour : je reviendrais en force bientôt.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=368188430&size=o


----------



## EtVlan (24 Janvier 2007)

Tandis qu'il fait froid:


----------



## steiner (25 Janvier 2007)

Je l'ai déja posté ailleur je crois mais j'ai tjrs pas eu d'avis  Alors je respot une dernière fois :
ma création


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Janvier 2007)

C'es marrant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Pas mal .


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2007)

Original , plut&#244;t joyeux. Moi j'aime bien !


----------



## ultrabody (25 Janvier 2007)

moi je dis que c'était bien vu pour les 2 bandes jaunes au milieu ....


----------



## steiner (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci


----------



## jeff3 (25 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas mal .


Tiens c'est bizarre C0rentin, il me semble que c'était pas le même commentaire hier avant de me coucher


----------



## steiner (25 Janvier 2007)

C'&#233;tait quoi hier ? 
Que je sache au moins  jsuis pas vite vex&#233; faut pas s'en faire 
(surtout que dire que c'est bien si on le pense pas :s autant dire que c'est moche personne ne t en voudras ^^, ou du moins ne rien dire)


----------



## jeff3 (25 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> C'était quoi hier ?
> Que je sache au moins  jsuis pas vite vexé faut pas s'en faire
> (surtout que dire que c'est bien si on le pense pas :s autant dire que c'est moche personne ne t en voudras ^^, ou du moins ne rien dire)


Je laisse à C0rentin le soin de répondre  
Quant à moi, je trouve ta création originale, sans plus. Mais comme je suis incapable de produire quoi que ce soit, je dis bravo quand même


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

J'ai rien dit moi, j'avais fait une faute .


----------



## steiner (25 Janvier 2007)

Ok&#233;


----------



## ultrabody (25 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Oké



coral :rateau:


----------



## willem (27 Janvier 2007)

EMqA a dit:


>



un petit lien pour le wall EMqA svp


----------



## Max77 (28 Janvier 2007)

J'aime ça propre et sobre.


----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> J'aime ça propre et sobre.



Ha ouais, classe l'icone du Disque dur style Télécommande Apple remote ! :love: 


Un p'tit lien pour la récupérer s'il te plait ?


----------



## Max77 (28 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ha ouais, classe l'icone du Disque dur style Télécommande Apple remote ! :love:
> 
> 
> Un p'tit lien pour la récupérer s'il te plait ?


http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/#2


----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/#2



Thank you!


----------



## Albadros (28 Janvier 2007)

Voila ca ma pris qqes heures pour rassembler toutes ses icones, choisir les bonnes (sur 4000 ^^ca fait une longue liste ^^) et puis en modifier qqes unes aussi 

Me faudrait juste encore une pour iphoto


----------



## GuyomT (28 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila ca ma pris qqes heures pour rassembler toutes ses icones, choisir les bonnes (sur 4000 ^^ca fait une longue liste ^^) et puis en modifier qqes unes aussi
> 
> Me faudrait juste encore une pour iphoto




*J'adoooooore ton wallpaper et ton dock !* :style::style::style:

*Good job* 

si tu as des liens sous la main, je ne dirais pas non


----------



## Albadros (28 Janvier 2007)

En fait je suis tombé par hasard sur ces fioles  et puis j'me suis dis ^^ca donnerait vachement bien  puis c'est parti dans un theme scientifique déchanté avec le finder dans le dock que je trouve XXL ^^





Voila pour les fenetres ^^

Edit : A faire  Modifier la couler des p'tites boules rouges de adium en noir  

pour les icones des fichiers : http://www.flameia.com/

Par contre pour le dock je sais pas te dire j'ai trouvé ca un peu partout

pack vendetta pr la corbeille que j'ai modifié
Itunes set pour le cd itunes
le truc de mail c'est Summer edition ou qq chose dans ce genre
et le finder c'est de icones factory mais je suis pas sur du tout !


----------



## GuyomT (28 Janvier 2007)

Merci Albadros pour tes renseignements 

Très bon concept en tout cas


----------



## EMqA (28 Janvier 2007)

willem a dit:


> un petit lien pour le wall EMqA svp



Par ici.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je compte passer sous Mac des mon retour en France (Avril)

Or, j'ai une idée tres precise du type de theme que j'aimerais prendre. Quelque chose de tres simpliste, noir et blanc avec des icones en formes geometriques 3D (j'en ai vu une ou deux qui me plaisent trainer un peu partout...)

Ma question concerne plus spcifiquement les themes, il m'a en effet parut lors de mes nombreuses trabulations sur ce forum voir un theme noir, tres sobre, dont les 3 ronds de fenetres n'etaient que sugerés pas une ombre portée blanchatre (en forme de lune en fait...
Cependant, impossible aujourd'hui de remettre l'oeil dessus... Si quelqun voit de quoi je parle, aurais t'il l'amabilité de poster un lien ?

De plus, etant donné que d'ici mon achat, leopard soit de sortie, pensez vous que les applications de customisations soit compatibles, surtout celes payantes (car en cas d'achet, ja'imerais etre sur du fonctionnement) Sachant qu'apple anonce quelques changements au niveau interface.....

Merci d'avance de votre amabilité


----------



## pjak (28 Janvier 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte passer sous Mac des mon retour en France (Avril)
> 
> ...



Tu parles certainement de shapeshifter... Je pense que le logiciel tournera sans probleme sous leopard... mais vu que l'interface de l'OS va certainement completement changer, il faudra attendre un ptit moment avant d'en voir des adaptés à Léopard


----------



## EMqA (28 Janvier 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma question concerne plus spcifiquement les themes, il m'a en effet parut lors de mes nombreuses trabulations sur ce forum voir un theme noir, tres sobre, dont les 3 ronds de fenetres n'etaient que sugerés pas une ombre portée blanchatre (en forme de lune en fait...
> Cependant, impossible aujourd'hui de remettre l'oeil dessus... Si quelqun voit de quoi je parle, aurais t'il l'amabilité de poster un lien ?



Peut-être Cold d'Improvpastence.
Sinon en fouillant sur Interfacelift, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Janvier 2007)

Merci bien, ce n'est pas celui la, mais il correspond tout a fait a mes attentes.....


----------



## chatlumo (29 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> En fait je suis tombé par hasard sur ces fioles  et puis j'me suis dis ^^ca donnerait vachement bien  puis c'est parti dans un theme scientifique déchanté avec le finder dans le dock que je trouve XXL ^^



Petite question de newbie Mac, la liste de contacts de gauche fait référence à quel programme ?

Et concernant le Dock, comment enlever la couleur de fond semi transparente.

Désolé si le sujet a été abordé mais ce thread est assez long 

Merci.


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Janvier 2007)

chatlumo a dit:


> Petite question de newbie Mac, la liste de contacts de gauche fait référence à quel programme ?
> 
> Et concernant le Dock, comment enlever la couleur de fond semi transparente.
> 
> ...



1: AdiumX
2: Cleardock


----------



## yzykom (29 Janvier 2007)

chatlumo a dit:


> Petite question de newbie Mac, la liste de contacts de gauche fait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; quel programme ?
> 
> Et concernant le Dock, comment enlever la couleur de fond semi transparente.
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que ce thread et ses plus de 7000 posts ferait fuir pas mal de monde.

Le logiciel de messagerie est Adium, multiprotocole, gratuit et customisable de fond en comble gr&#226;ce aux XTras.

Pour le Dock transparent (ou de la couleur de ton choix), il faut utiliser ClearDock d'Unsanity Softwares. Celui-ci n&#233;cessite l'installation pr&#233;alable d'Application Enhancer, du m&#234;me concepteur. Ces &#233;l&#233;ments vont se loger dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me.

Edit : grill&#233; par Sim le pirate


----------



## Max77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> En fait je suis tombé par hasard sur ces fioles  et puis j'me suis dis ^^ca donnerait vachement bien  puis c'est parti dans un theme scientifique déchanté avec le finder dans le dock que je trouve XXL ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle thème de Adium pour avoir un beau transparent comme ça!
 

Je cherche , je cherche sans résultat.:hein:


----------



## yzykom (29 Janvier 2007)

Sur cette page d'AdiumXtras, essaies les th&#232;mes privil&#233;giant un effet de transparence, tels que Decay ou Floating Buddies. Il y en d'autres, tu peux faire des essais.

Les r&#233;glages &#233;tant propres &#224; chaque plugin, &#224; toi de voir. Cela se passe dans l'onglet "Apparence" des pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'Adium.

Tu peux &#233;galement modifier les ic&#244;nes de statut, les sons, les polices de caract&#232;re ... Globalement, explore &#224; fond la page des XTras et fait tes r&#233;glages.

Pour les polices de caract&#232;re, Dafont est une tr&#232;s bonne source de typo gratuites et inspir&#233;es.


----------



## Max77 (29 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Sur cette page d'AdiumXtras, essaies les thèmes privilégiant un effet de transparence, tels que Decay ou Floating Buddies. Il y en d'autres, tu peux faire des essais.
> 
> Les réglages étant propres à chaque plugin, à toi de voir. Cela se passe dans l'onglet "Apparence" des préférences d'Adium.
> 
> ...


Ouais Decay est celui que j'utilise présentement (Voir Desktop plus haut )

Mais j'étais tombé en amour sur celui que tu utilise ...
J'aimerais savoir lequel tout simplement


----------



## maiwen (29 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Sur cette page d'AdiumXtras, essaies les thèmes privilégiant un effet de transparence, tels que Decay ou Floating Buddies. Il y en d'autres, tu peux faire des essais.



tu peux aussi faire toi meme ta liste de contact en allant dans les pref / apparence et en modifiant la partie "couleur du thème" et "liste de style". c'est pas bien compliqué, il suffit de régler la transparence, et de mettre une couleur de fond très proche de celle du fond d'écran  

le truc c'est que n'importe quelle liste de contact du site des xtras, n'ira pas avec n'importe quel fond d'écran ... alors si faut avoir une liste pour chaque fond d'écran ...


----------



## willem (29 Janvier 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Par ici.



merci beaucoup!


----------



## Albadros (29 Janvier 2007)

Alors y a une petite astuce   

Si tu diminue a fond l'opacit&#233; donc a 5&#37; ca sera un peu plus fonc&#233; 

Il faut aller chercher dans les preferences / avanc&#233;s

et la dans liste de contacts  / Apparence   tu as l'option appliquer une ombre aux fenetres  ^^tu d&#233;sactives ^^

Le theme de base c'est http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=856 mais j'lai modifi&#233; donc c'est pas exactement les memes espaces, etc...


----------



## UnAm (29 Janvier 2007)

*Wallpaper: Bubbles_v2 by Ultra'*​


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

898 ko l'image !!! :affraid: :affraid:

Pensez aux basdebitiens 

Sinon, en 8 m&#233;ga, on attends un peu mais bon, c'est tr&#232;s joli


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

, c'est pas grave c'est joli quand même .


----------



## EMqA (29 Janvier 2007)

​
Wall : jthreeconcepts.com
Icones : ave.ambitiouslemon.com


----------



## Didjo (29 Janvier 2007)

En vue d'un grand nombre personnes ayant le nom (et plus) du morceau qu'ils écoutent sur leurs bureau, je lance et sondage général : quels logiciels utilisez-vous pour cela ?

Perso je vois Stattoo et Buttler... Et vous ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> En vue d'un grand nombre personnes ayant le nom (et plus) du morceau qu'ils &#233;coutent sur leurs bureau, je lance et sondage g&#233;n&#233;ral : quels logiciels utilisez-vous pour cela ?
> 
> Perso je vois Stattoo et Buttler... Et vous ?



Menuet+Growl ! 

Les avantages &#233;tant:

- Growl g&#232;re une multitude d'applis
- Growl est fort personnalisable
- Menuet permet la commande d'itunes depuis la barre des menus ou par des raccourcis clavier
- Menuet envoie les infos sur Last.fm !


----------



## pjak (29 Janvier 2007)

moi j'utilise imote,gratuit, simple, joli, avec des raccourcis claviers, et un pilotage possible directement deuis la barre des menus!


----------



## Max77 (29 Janvier 2007)

Moi je n'utilise rien d'autre que iTunes. 
Soit en Remote ou fermé dans le dock.


----------



## EMqA (29 Janvier 2007)

Coversutra pour l'esthétique.


----------



## Didjo (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Déjà moi pour les raccourcis, j'utilise Butler depuis très longtemps et je vous le conseil. Bon. Quand à l'affichage :

*Menuet+Growl*
Ouai mais Growl est pas tellement bien (au sorvol : perte du focus des fenêtres, si on met des stickies ils ne restent pas sur le bureau comme voulu...)

*iMote*
Propose les raccourcis dont je parle et la fenêtre fottate et ba.. est flottante justement  Et reste pas derrière les icones sur le bureau...

*Coversutra*
Propose les raccourcis, bon, et l'activation de l'Apple Remote. Il faut dire aux développeurs que l'Apple Remote elle contrôle déjà iTunes quand il est ouvert 
Bon et le coup d'intégrer Jewel Case c'est bien vu mais la pochette ne se met pas derrière les icônes sur le bureau 


Bon et pour rester dans le topic : biensur ces demandes sont faites dans l'optique d'un nouveau super bureau...


----------



## Lorhkan (31 Janvier 2007)

Synergy, évidemment !

On peut avoir la pochette de l'album avec la taille que l'on désire, les infos du morceau écouté (classement, nom du morceau, de l'artiste, de l'album, etc...).
Et il envoie aussi les données à LastFM !


----------



## Didjo (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci merci !

Bon ceci étant fait et le fil étant un peu mort depuis ma question, je l'arrette ici : assez d'infos...


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Février 2007)

Je n'avais jamais test&#233; en graphite et cela me plait pas mal.


----------



## fau6il (1 Février 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Un bureau windozien!
> 
> Et bien moi je mets tous les fichiers vidéos dans le dossier séquence , les fichiers audios dans le dossier musique , les fichiers images dans le dossier image , les documents dans ...



Pour quoi faire "du balai"?  
Tant qu'on :king: s'y retrouve dans son "bordel"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2007)




----------



## tweek (4 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


>




c'est quoi l'icone Ai à coté de la beta photoshop CS3 ? c'est Illustrator CS3 ?


En tout cas, magnifique wallpaper, et bel assortiment d'icones


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> c'est quoi l'icone Ai à coté de la beta photoshop CS3 ? c'est Illustrator CS3 ?



Je ne sais pas si c'est l'icône officielle de CS3. Tu peux néanmoins la trouver ici.



tweek a dit:


> En tout cas, magnifique wallpaper, et bel assortiment d'icones



Je te remercie


----------



## tweek (4 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'icône officielle de CS3. Tu peux néanmoins la trouver ici.




Oh nickel le set !! merci beaucoup !* **


----------



## Max77 (4 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


>


L'icone du Finder est vraiment VRAIMENT jolie.


----------



## iLight (4 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



superbe wall !!  

Et le theme est impec aussi  

Tu pourrais me dire c'est quoi l'empreinte de chien (ou bien d'un autre animal ....  ) dans la barre des menus ?? 

Et aussi, comment tu fais pour avoir la date complete dans la barre menu ? C'est avec le theme ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

D'un tigre, TigerLaunch.
Pour l'heure c'est dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me -> Date Et Heure -> Horloge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Et aussi, comment tu fais pour avoir la date complete dans la barre menu ? C'est avec le theme ??



Pour avoir le format date complète + temps, j'utilise Menu Calendar Clock.

Si tu veux exactement le même affichage, voici ce qu'il faut rentrer dans les préférences > menu item: %a %b %d - %I %M %p



Max77 a dit:


> L'icone du Finder est vraiment VRAIMENT jolie.


----------



## Darfox (4 Février 2007)

Wallpaper : Ultra'
Icons : Piqué de droite à gauche.
Thème : Thruth 1.1


----------



## Didjo (4 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


>




Et et, et... icônes du bureau ? (boîte et dossier...) ?

Merci :love:


----------



## crazer (4 Février 2007)

Donc a moi maintenant.....



Et j'utilise you control tunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Et et, et... ic&#244;nes du bureau ? (bo&#238;te et dossier...) ?
> Merci :love:




Le dossier est un mod de l'ic&#244;ne Drop Box incluse dans mon set pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;: Minium.






La bo&#238;te vient du logiciel BoxCloud.


----------



## SirG (5 Février 2007)

Tiens, çà faisait un bout de temps que je n'avais pas posté sur ce topic, alors, voilà.





Attention! Prévoir grand écran.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Salut quel est le thème ? Merci .


----------



## SirG (5 Février 2007)

Le thème s'appelle AmunRaa Recording Studios.


----------



## Albadros (5 Février 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Wallpaper : Ultra'
> Icons : Piqué de droite à gauche.
> Thème : Thruth 1.1



Les petites lumieres bleues en haut a droite c'est quoi ?

J'ai deja vu plusieurs fosi mais toujours pas trouvé ^^

pcq parfois je n'en vois qu'une de petite lumiere... C'est un truc pour commander itunes ? Ou ca ?  et pour quel prog aussi ^^synergy? buttler ?


----------



## EMqA (5 Février 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Les petites lumieres bleues en haut a droite c'est quoi ?
> 
> J'ai deja vu plusieurs fosi mais toujours pas trouvé ^^
> 
> pcq parfois je n'en vois qu'une de petite lumiere... C'est un truc pour commander itunes ? Ou ca ?  et pour quel prog aussi ^^synergy? buttler ?



Dans ce cas, il me semble que c'est Synergy avec la skin Powermetal pour les boutons.


----------



## Darfox (6 Février 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il me semble que c'est Synergy avec la skin Powermetal pour les boutons.



C'est tout à fait ça ^^.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Février 2007)

_Tout simplement..._





Avec Fenêtre ????

Mélange d'îcones sur un fond provenant de je ne sais plus où, seul le cadre de preview a une orgine certaine, Ultra  J'allais oublier UNO  

Sinon n'utilisant pas Dashboard mais voulant profiter tout de même des Widgets, j'ai opté pour l'option Amnesty Singles ce qui me permet d'utiliser les widgets comme applications autonomes...


----------



## Didjo (6 Février 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Wallpaper : Ultra'
> Icons : Piqué de droite à gauche.
> Thème : Thruth 1.1


Du coup je l'avais pas vu celui là... Magnifique ! Mais j'aurais coupé la fille au niveau du nombril...
Bon ba comme à mon habitude... Icones du Dock et les deux types du Finder, s'il te plait :rose::love:




tumb a dit:


> Le dossier est un mod de l'icône Drop Box incluse dans mon set préféré: ...


Merci beaucoup beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Snip


Pirate .
(Tr&#232;s joli .)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pirate .



Enfait j'ai des amis qui m'envoient les dvds des usa :mouais: :mouais: 
Sinon, belle journ&#233;e n'est-ce pas ?!


----------



## Albadros (6 Février 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Wallpaper : Ultra'
> Icons : Piqu&#233; de droite &#224; gauche.
> Th&#232;me : Thruth 1.1




En passant tres belle l'icone du nuage dans le dock... Elle vient d'o&#249; ?


----------



## arno1x (6 Février 2007)

bonjour à tous, ça fait longtemps.

thème : albookAGV v1,3 de Gerrit
Wall : neon9cn. je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé, désolé...
icones : VOID4 de Gerrit
Font : Abadi MT Condenced light
iTunes skin : 6 pixels of glass de studio 52
http://www.studiofiftytwo.com/gui themes.html
(je trouve ce skin superbe.)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/48208043/
Arno


----------



## Darfox (7 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Du coup je l'avais pas vu celui là... Magnifique ! Mais j'aurais coupé la fille au niveau du nombril...


Il n'est pas de moi le wall, c'est un des magnifiques wall fait par Ultra'.
Moi j'aurais pas coupé la tête, mais bon je l'ai trouvé bien quand même alors je l'ai gardé.



Didjo a dit:


> Bon ba comme à mon habitude... Icones du Dock et les deux types du Finder, s'il te plait :rose::love:


Heu pour les icones dans le dock c'est piqué de pleins de pack différent.
Pour les icones des dossiers : Aqua Candy Revolution.



Albadros a dit:


> En passant tres belle l'icone du nuage dans le dock... Elle vient d'où ?


Il s'agit de l'icone d'Adium fait par Ultra' toujours et il est dispo dans le même pack que le wall. Il me semble que c'est un pack pour un thème et que dedans il y a le wall et l'icone pour adium.


----------



## ultra' (7 Février 2007)

Merci Darfox et Pierre-nico 

Le wallpaper et l'ic&#244;ne font partie du pack iMagine.
Pour la photo coup&#233;e, la photo originale &#233;tait coup&#233;e &#233;galement, photo r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e sur deviantart il y a 5 ans.
La galerie du gars n'existe plus depuis, impossible donc de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la photo avec le visage.


----------



## ultra' (7 Février 2007)

Clean <-> Dirty

Theme :. SnowAqua, en cours de cr&#233;ation par Bioscoop et Ultra'


----------



## GuyomT (7 Février 2007)

Encore une victoire de Ultra'
Magnifique desktop, j'adore. :style:

Juste une petite interrogation, comment fais tu pour faire apparaître la place disponible sous l'icône des disques durs ? 
(désolé si la question a déjà été posée)

P.S : je viens de percuter que tu es le même Ultra' que celui des podcasts de FrenchStudio, j'en profite donc pour te présenter mes hommages et t'encourager à continuer ces tutos riche d'enseignements.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> comment fais tu pour faire appara&#238;tre la place disponible sous l'ic&#244;ne des disques durs ?



Pomme J dans le finder > cocher "show item info" (en Fran&#231;ais, quelque chose comme afficher les informations, c'est la 2eme case). 

Et pour remplacer le mot "disponible" par le mot "libre", lire ce post.


----------



## ultra' (7 Février 2007)

Merci GuyomT, content que ce desk et mes tutos te plaisent.

Tumb t'a répondu, il est indiqué free chez moi car j'utilise une version anglaise de l'OS


----------



## GuyomT (7 Février 2007)

Merci Tumb et Ultra' !
Plus besoin de faire de _Pomme I_ avant d'importer un gros fichier, je sais à quoi m'en tenir à présent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Milk + Aqua avec les boutons redimensionnés c'est très original. Bravo Ultra.


----------



## ultra' (7 Février 2007)

Venant d'un gars qui a jamais rien fait dans sa vie &#224; part critiquer, ce compliment me va droit au coeur.

Remercies Bioscoop &#233;galement.

Continues &#224; m'ignorer comme tu avais promis de le faire au lieu de raconter des conneries, il n'y a aucun &#233;l&#233;ment provenant de Milk dans ce th&#232;me.


----------



## eyescarz (7 Février 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Clean <-> Dirty
> 
> Theme :. SnowAqua, en cours de création par Bioscoop et Ultra'



comme d'hab c'est superbe et fait avec gout
bravo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Venant d'un gars qui a jamais rien fait dans sa vie &#224; part critiquer, ce compliment me va droit au coeur.
> 
> Remercies Bioscoop &#233;galement.
> 
> Continues &#224; m'ignorer comme tu avais promis de le faire au lieu de raconter des conneries, il n'y a aucun &#233;l&#233;ment provenant de Milk dans ce th&#232;me.



Bien je vois que poster un compliment me rapporte des insultes, c'est vraiment minable enfin cela ne m'&#233;tonne pas de ta part Ultra vu que tu l'es ... minable.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2007)

J'aimerais bien que cela reste correct ici entre les Macgéens qui y participent. Donner une mauvaise image de MacGé aux visiteurs occasionels ne bénéficiera à personne et, de plus, vous avez les MPs pour vous jeter tous les noms d'oiseaux à la tête sans encombrer le forum, qu'on se le dise ! S'il faut trancher dans le lard et sanctionner, c'est aussi dans nos attributions, alors que chacun se reprenne, souffle un grand coup et l'on repart sur des bases saines

Merci pour vos efforts


----------



## pjak (7 Février 2007)

moi je suis pour les coups de gueules et les engueulades! ca donne un peu de vie aux divers forums... et c'est pas si grave que ca... nous ne sommes pas dans une émission télé ou tout doit être polissé pour plaire au plus grand nombre... vive la vérité et les vraies guerres ouvertes!!

Simplement je ne comprend pas d'ou vient cette rancoeur entre vous deux... vous me semblez tous les deux des membres actifs avec beaucoup de qualité, artistique notamment (surtout Ultra)

Mais continuez! je goûte ce genre de joutes!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2007)

pjak a dit:


> moi je suis pour les coups de gueules et les engueulades! ca donne un peu de vie aux divers forums... et c'est pas si grave que ca... nous ne sommes pas dans une &#233;mission t&#233;l&#233; ou tout doit &#234;tre poliss&#233; pour plaire au plus grand nombre... vive la v&#233;rit&#233; et les vraies guerres ouvertes!!


c'est peut-&#234;tre ta pr&#233;f&#233;rence les coups de gueules et les engueulades mais c'est pas toi qui choisit ici  c'est nous qui maintenons la bonne entente que cela te plaise ou non. Lorsque tu as choisi de t'inscrire sur MacG&#233;, tu as d&#251; accepter la charte, donc de t'y plier :modo: si tu veux dire toutes ces choses &#224; la personne int&#233;ress&#233;e, tu as les MPs... alors surtout n'h&#233;site pas...

c'est valable pour tout le monde.

et du reste bon surf !  tu peux toujours nous contacter si tu d&#233;sires discuter


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Oui je suis plutôt un intellectuel désolé.


----------



## pjak (7 Février 2007)

pardon pardon je respecte les modos et tout!
désolé...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2007)

aucun probl&#232;me  restons zen


----------



## pjak (7 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui je suis plutôt un intellectuel désolé.



par contre je ne vois pas trop le côté intellectuel que tu revendiques...

Bon pour rester dans le sujet je poste mon bureau (ca fait plusieurs fois mais personne ne réagit alors je presévère!!)


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2007)

pjak a dit:


> (ca fait plusieurs fois mais personne ne réagit alors je presévère!!)



Oooh le zouli bureau ! :love: 



'content ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

C'était une blague sur 
"Artistique notamment (surtout Ultra)".
Rien de bien méchant, retournons aux shots.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Février 2007)

Avant que des jaloux frustrés viennent te dire que c'est simpliste , je te felicite, j'aime beaucoup la sobriétçe de ton bureau, et les icones font bien avec le fond d'ecran...(par contres les myriades d'informations dans la barre en haut cassent presque la sobriété de l'ensemble...

Bravo..... 

Je devrais recevoir mon Macbook lundi (l'apple store a reussi a m'envoyer la housse et la souris SANS l'ordinateur qu'ils ont envoyé a une fausse adresse.... Impressionnant non ??  Alors que bien entendu c'etais la meme commande) et je vais directement opter pour un bureau proche de celui la en atendant d'avoir le temps de faire mes propres icones.....

Quand a COrentin, respecte un peu le travail des autres, a voir ton nombre de posts j'imagine que tu utilise et skins des macs depuis longtemps, mais je te signale que le travail de ultra est simple accessible et de tres bon gout... (dans son genre  )

Alors meme si tu possède depuis longtemps les icones et les skins qu'il a utilisé, pense que beaucoup de gens comme moi passe sous mac en ce moment et n'ont absolument pas envie d'arriver sur des forums remplis de critiques entre anciens membres....  

En tout cas merci pour ce topic et pour vos creations qui en decideront plus d'un a "switcher" (meme si je trouve ce mot tres tres laid) 

*EDIT*
mais a bien relire il semblerais que ce soit de l'humour au 4eme degré désolé corentin de m'etre emporté


----------



## pjak (7 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Oooh le zouli bureau ! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 'content ?


lol merci c'est gentil! et tellement spontané!!


----------



## pjak (7 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Avant que des jaloux frustrés viennent te dire que c'est simpliste , je te felicite, j'aime beaucoup la sobriétçe de ton bureau, et les icones font bien avec le fond d'ecran...(par contres les myriades d'informations dans la barre en haut cassent presque la sobriété de l'ensemble...



bah ouais mais j'ai besoin de ttes ces infos au quotidien.... je sais que ca jure un peu mais bon... l'esthétique ne peut pas toujours rejoindre le pratique...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## yzykom (10 Février 2007)

Depuis le temps que je lis ce fil sans poster, voici le mien :





Pas moyen de me souvenir o&#249; j'ai d&#233;got&#233; l'image de fond :rose:  (probablement Deviantart).

p.s. : ce sera mieux quand j'aurai achet&#233; ShapeShifter.


----------



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

(Je refais une parenthèse sur les logiciels que je cherchaient précédemment, et bien le seul que j'ai trouvé qui affiche le nom de la musique écoutée sur le bureau et SOUS les icones c'est l'extension pour Butler, tout les autres c'est au dessus. Mais on ne peut absolument rien changer dans Butler à part la taille donc j'ai abandonné cet add-on pour Synergy et puis voilà... Mais je laisse ouvert pour tout autre information que vous pourriez partager


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

ultra' a dit:


> Clean <-> Dirty
> 
> Theme :. SnowAqua, en cours de création par Bioscoop et Ultra'



 

Pourrais tu me dire d'ou vien l'icone du cube et celle d'iTunes dans le dock ? 

Aussi, le genre de cube/boite avec le logo apple dans le coin en bas a droite .. 

Merci !




yzykom a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je lis ce fil sans poster, voici le mien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow ! , j'aime bien le look orange et noir ! 



Didjo a dit:


> (Je refais une parenthèse sur les logiciels que je cherchaient précédemment, et bien le seul que j'ai trouvé qui affiche le nom de la musique écoutée sur le bureau et SOUS les icones c'est l'extension pour Butler, tout les autres c'est au dessus. Mais on ne peut absolument rien changer dans Butler à part la taille donc j'ai abandonné cet add-on pour Synergy et puis voilà... Mais je laisse ouvert pour tout autre information que vous pourriez partager



Je recherce moi aussi un petit soft qui affiche seulement la pochette + infos sur la piste jouée dans iTunes, sur le bureau (biensur en dessous des fenetres ..  ) mais je n'ai pas besoin de pourvoir controller iTunes (l'apple remote le fait très bien !   )


----------



## eyescarz (11 Février 2007)

pour le cube dans le dock c'est le pack "creme" qui est ici et une fois telecharger c'est le dossier "misc" http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/index.php#6:)


----------



## chounim (11 Février 2007)

Et voila l'air du temps d'en c'moment, ca change souuuuvent...
(y'a rien de moi a part les bidouilles hein...)








et ici en grand ==> desktop full size^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Et voila l'air du temps d'en c'moment, ca change souuuuvent...
> (y'a rien de moi a part les bidouilles hein...)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yzykom (11 Février 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Et voila l'air du temps d'en c'moment, ca change souuuuvent...
> (y'a rien de moi a part les bidouilles hein...)
> 
> 
> ...



 terrible !  
Tu t'es fait une appli perso avec les developper tools ou &#231;a existe vraiment, ce gag ?
Sympa le wall avec Pi . Je suppose que les d&#233;cimales sont justes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Cela faisait longtemps.


.


----------



## iLight (11 Février 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> pour le cube dans le dock c'est le pack "creme" qui est ici et une fois telecharger c'est le dossier "misc" http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/index.php#6:)



merci !

en plus, je l'ai ce pack ... hum j'ai pas cherché bien loin ...   :rose:

EDIT : 99e post ...  , le 100e s'en vient !


----------



## Didjo (11 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> terrible !
> Tu t'es fait une appli perso avec les developper tools ou ça existe vraiment, ce gag ?
> Sympa le wall avec Pi . Je suppose que les décimales sont justes



Surement avec Interface Builder -> Modifie le contenu des resosurces du Finder (dans CoreService).
Trasher le merdier... :love: ...grossier 

Bon mais mise à part ça, j'adore les icones ! Ou est-ce que je peux... ?


----------



## chounim (11 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> terrible !
> Tu t'es fait une appli perso avec les developper tools ou &#231;a existe vraiment, ce gag ?
> Sympa le wall avec Pi . Je suppose que les d&#233;cimales sont justes&#8230;



Bah euh en fait, nan pas d'appli, j'me suis tapp&#233; des lignes de codes a modifier tout ca, pendant...... j'ai quand m&#234;me r&#233;ussi a planter le finder parce qu'au d&#233;but, on cherche, on des trucs qui faudrait pas trouver :rateau: j'me suis aussi mis a modifier les appli!
Les premieres decimales jusqu'a loin le sont apparemment...



Didjo a dit:


> Surement avec Interface Builder -> Modifie le contenu des resosurces du Finder (dans CoreService).
> Trasher le merdier... :love: ...grossier
> 
> Bon mais mise &#224; part &#231;a, j'adore les icones ! Ou est-ce que je peux... ?




sinon pour les icones, je sais pas trop, j'parcours les sites d'icones connus par tout l'monde et hop, y'a de tout, sauf les HD ca vient d'une appli...h&#233;site pas &#224; me mp si tu veux...


----------



## GuyomT (11 Février 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Et voila l'air du temps d'en c'moment, ca change souuuuvent...
> (y'a rien de moi a part les bidouilles hein...)
> 
> 
> ...




*Terrible, ce desktop* :style:
ça m'a bien fait rire le "_A propos de mes *******s_" .

Petite question, ton dock est bien compartimenté par thème. Mais tu ne sembles pas avoir utiliser Dock Dividers, de quoi s'agit-il ?

Beau boulot en tout cas


----------



## PawBroon (11 Février 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Petite question, ton dock est bien compartimenté par thème. Mais tu ne sembles pas avoir utiliser Dock Dividers, de quoi s'agit-il ?


Insertion d'une icône invisible pour compartimenter celles qui restent visibles?

J'en sais trop rien mais ça me semble être une bidouille de geek assez cool pour être mentionnée.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

C'est Blank Dock Separators.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Février 2007)

Pas si geek que ça alors 

Merci pour le lien, les blanck dock separators font à présent partis de mon mac


----------



## chounim (11 Février 2007)

Merci, ouép, c'est blanck séparators


----------



## Didjo (11 Février 2007)

chounim a dit:


> sinon pour les icones, je sais pas trop, j'parcours les sites d'icones connus par tout l'monde et hop, y'a de tout, sauf les HD ca vient d'une appli...h&#233;site pas &#224; me mp si tu veux...



En fait c'est surtout l'icone de Marvin (le robot) qui m'interressait parce-que la seule que j'ai trouv&#233;e sur la toile est particulierement moche... Tu pourrait lier le png de celle-ci ici itopl&#233; ?

Merci beaucoup ?


----------



## chounim (11 Février 2007)

Pouet, mais je sais pas si c'est pas un membre du forum qu'il 'a créé... 
et j'ai pas de png, juste l'icone icone quoi...


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Février 2007)

Mon desk du moment... très peu de couleurs mais je m'y sent bien


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2007)

Excellent tout ca !  Et je vois que C0rentin nous gratifie encore d'une belle prestation...


----------



## CERDAN (12 Février 2007)

comment fait on pour remettre le vrai th&#232;me de MAC OS X apr&#232;s ? on perd tout ?


----------



## Didjo (12 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup chounim, mais aucune icone dans ton fichier...
Pour cr&#233;er le fichier, tu copie l'icone depuis la fen&#234;tre infos, puis tu fais POMME+N dans Aper&#231;u, il te cr&#233;&#233; alors ton image, que tu n'a plus qu'&#224; enregistrer...



Joelaloose a dit:


> Mon desk du moment... tr&#232;s peu de couleurs mais je m'y sent bien



:love::love: - Ou &#231;a dont, les bo&#238; bo&#238;tes, itopl&#233; ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> comment fait on pour remettre le vrai thème de MAC OS X après ? on perd tout ?



Il faut utiliser Shapeshifter. Ce soft se contrôle depuis les préfrences systèmes. Tu peux sélectionner le thème original d'OSX, et fermer la session. Lorsque tu reboot, tu ne perds rien évidemment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2007)

Fond d'écran de Kol.


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Fond d'écran de Kol.



Haaa vivement l'été...  


super fond d'écran, je trouve qu'il va bien avec la barre du finder. Ca fait "coconut"


----------



## yzykom (12 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Fond d'&#233;cran de Kol.


&#199;a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu de fond d'&#233;cran "&#238;le paradisiaque". C'&#233;tait un peu pass&#233; de mode; apparement.

Mais celui-ci est particuli&#232;rement r&#233;ussi. J'aime bien les couleurs satur&#233;es. :love:  
On a envie d'y aller, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r.

p.s. : c'est quoi, l'ic&#244;ne du "s&#232;che-cheveux laser" ?


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> p.s. : c'est quoi, l'icône du "sèche-cheveux laser" ?




Appzapper, un logiciel pour faire une désinstallation complète d'une appli par glisser déposer


----------



## ice (12 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> &#199;a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu de fond d'&#233;cran "&#238;le paradisiaque". C'&#233;tait un peu pass&#233; de mode; apparement.
> 
> Mais celui-ci est particuli&#232;rement r&#233;ussi. J'aime bien les couleurs satur&#233;es. :love:
> On a envie d'y aller, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r.
> ...


C'est AppZapper, ce soft permet de d&#233;sinstaller tous les autres soft en les pla&#231;ant &#224; la corbeille, avec leurs pr&#233;f&#233;rences et tout ce qui est en relation avec ceux-ci&#8230;


Edit: grill&#233; xD


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

ice a dit:


> Edit: grillé xD




J'aurais dit zappé, mais bon...:rateau:


----------



## Joelaloose (12 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> :love::love: - Ou ça dont, les boî boîtes, itoplé ?



Les boîtes viennent d'un pack nommé Micro Icons trouvé sur interfacelift il me semble.
Si t'as besoin de plus d'info j'essayerais de creuser dans mes archives


----------



## Didjo (12 Février 2007)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## iLight (13 Février 2007)

Février est arrivé, avec lui une update de mon bureau.
Un retour au bleu ce mois-ci ....

La version clean : 





Nouveauté (   ) version dirty :






*Wall* : ADHD Graphics
*Icone* : euh ... beaucoup de mix .. demander si vous etes intéressé 
*Theme* : je vous laisse deviner ..... 






tumb a dit:


> Fond d'écran de Kol.



le wall est superbe  
Pourrais-tu me dire ce que sont les trois icones a gauche de l'heure dans la barre menu ?


Comme je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse pour les dernières questions  (l'icone du cube j'ai trouvé) :



iLight a dit:


> ultra' a dit:
> 
> 
> > Clean <-> Dirty
> ...


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2007)

*tumb*, *iLight* : tres beau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> *tumb*, *iLight* : tres beau !



Merci beaucoup HmJ  Je n'ai pas vraiment de mérite, ce screen m'a pris 30 secondes montre en main :rateau: 



iLight a dit:


> FPourrais-tu me dire ce que sont les trois icones a gauche de l'heure dans la barre menu ?



De gauche à droite: F10 launch studio, PrefsMenu, et Deskshade. 

Ils servent respectivement de lanceur, lanceur spécialisé pour les préférences systèmes, et gestionnaire de fonds d'écran.


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Février est arrivé, avec lui une update de mon bureau.
> Un retour au bleu ce mois-ci ....
> 
> La version clean :
> ...




Je suis content de voir que mon wall est utilisé 

Bon ensemble sur le bureau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je lis ce fil sans poster, voici le mien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Comment fais t on pour rendre le dock transparent ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Comment fais t on pour rendre le dock transparent ?



TransparentDock ou ClearDock.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> TransparentDock ou ClearDock.


 
C'est gratuit ? 
As tu des liens ?
Cela apporte t il des bugs ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> C'est gratuit ?
> As tu des liens ?
> Cela apporte t il des bugs ?


 
Cleardock semble meilleur et basé sur intel de surcroit

http://www.osxfacile.com/cleardock.html

Ca a l'air un peu compliqué à installer non ?


----------



## yzykom (13 Février 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s simple en fait :


Tu dois d'abord t&#233;l&#233;charger et installer Application Unhancer, qui va s'ajouter dans les _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_. Ce module sert de gestionnaire de plug-ins tels que ClearDock, par exemple; mais aussi d'autres.


Ensuite, tu t&#233;l&#233;charges et installes ClearDock. 


Pour le param&#233;trer, tu vas dans le module Application Enhancer qui s'est donc ajout&#233; dans les _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_ et tu s&#233;lectionnes l'onglet ClearDock pour avoir acc&#232;s aux r&#233;glages.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> C'est gratuit ?
> As tu des liens ?
> Cela apporte t il des bugs ?





Yams Kasix a dit:


> Cleardock semble meilleur et basé sur intel de surcroit
> 
> http://www.osxfacile.com/cleardock.html
> 
> Ca a l'air un peu compliqué à installer non ?



Un peu de google-isation fait pas de mal. 

Perso, j'utilise ClearDock, gratuit et très stable.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> C'est très simple en fait :
> 
> Tu dois d'abord télécharger et installer Application Unhancer, qui va s'ajouter dans les _Préférences Système_. Ce module sert de gestionnaire de plug-ins tels que ClearDock, par exemple; mais aussi d'autres.
> Ensuite, tu télécharges et installes ClearDock.
> Pour le paramétrer, tu vas dans le module Application Enhancer qui s'est donc ajouté dans les _Préférences Système_ et tu sélectionnes l'onglet ClearDock pour avoir accès aux réglages.


 
Merci beaucoup, on ne peut pas mieux expliquer ^^


----------



## iLight (15 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> *tumb*, *iLight* : tres beau !



Merci  




tumb a dit:


> Merci beaucoup HmJ  Je n'ai pas vraiment de mérite, ce screen m'a pris 30 secondes montre en main :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci !  



tweek a dit:


> Je suis content de voir que mon wall est utilisé
> 
> Bon ensemble sur le bureau



je les trouve vraiment magnifique tes wall  

merci !


----------



## CERDAN (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

vous n'aurez pas des lien pour une ou deux icones d' hardware genre iMac 20 pouces ou cinema display à la place du macintosh hd ? ce srait gentil de partager vos connaissances. Sur cette discussion, il y a des tonnes de truck, mais pas assez de liens  :rateau: 

merci quand meme


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2007)

Salut Cerdan 

Sur interfacelift, y'a des tonnes d'icones et tu peux faire une recherche directe avec le mot "iMac"


----------



## EMqA (15 Février 2007)

Il y en a quelques unes dans ce set.


edith : grilled...:rateau:


----------



## kapov (15 Février 2007)

Allez zou! 
Je me lance aussi :


----------



## GuyomT (15 Février 2007)

Bien joué Monsieur Orange :style:

J'ai aimé plusieurs choses dans ton desktop :
- l'harmonie des couleurs (orange et noir)
- la cohérence du thème
- et 2-3 icône coup de coeur, notamment le dossier pirate pour les cours 

Vivement le prochain


----------



## jeff3 (15 Février 2007)

kapov a dit:


> Allez zou!
> Je me lance aussi :



Ouaouh, c'est génial, des liens, des liens (wall, icones, ....)


----------



## Didjo (16 Février 2007)

Et srtout les icones - le wall j'ai du le trouver sur un des sites proposés ici... Les icones du dock et du bureau mais aussi le thème adium, sitoplé


----------



## tweek (16 Février 2007)

kapov a dit:


> Allez zou!
> Je me lance aussi :





Très propre, Sobre clean et superbe thème.


----------



## jem25 (16 Février 2007)

salut ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté sur ce forum.... bravo pour ton bureau

 j'aimerais bien connaitre ton thème transparence, le logiciel pour les pochettes de cd et le dock tu fais comment pour avoir les truc en noir??????


----------



## e-gore (17 Février 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> j'aimerais bien connaitre ton thème transparence, le logiciel pour les pochettes de cd et le dock tu fais comment pour avoir les truc en noir??????



Pour le thème en transaprence, il me semble que c'est "Glass" - Un thème que j'eût un temps et que j'ai perdu...pfffffffff

Pour ce qui est des autres questions, je me les pose aussi.


----------



## spitfire378 (17 Février 2007)

hé boum ca faisait longtemps


----------



## e-gore (17 Février 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> j'aimerais bien connaitre ton thème transparence, le logiciel pour les pochettes de cd et le dock tu fais comment pour avoir les truc en noir??????



Pour le thème en transaprence, il me semble que c'est "Glass" - Un thème que j'eût un temps et que j'ai perdu...pfffffffff

Pour ce qui est des autres questions, je me les pose aussi.


----------



## kapov (17 Février 2007)

merci a tous pour vos remarques chaleureuses...

pour les iiens je vais essayer de retrouver tout ca mais les icones viennet de diff&#233;rents sets et je ne retrouve plus leur orignie, bref je vais devoir faire un peu de m&#233;nage  :rateau: 
laissez moi un peu de temps ;-)

pour le theme, il s'agit de photopro 1.1 (il y a trois declinaisons la mienne est menu extras fix qui permet d'avoir une barre des menus transparente)


----------



## pjak (17 Février 2007)

spitfire378 a dit:


> hé boum ca faisait longtemps



c'est quoi la police d'écriture de tes groupes de contact dans Adium?


----------



## spitfire378 (18 Février 2007)

> c'est quoi la police d'écriture de tes groupes de contact dans Adium?



Il s'agit de la police Jane Austen http://www.dafont.com/fr/jane-austen.font


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2007)

Juste pour m'amuser, pas grand chose à faire aujourd'hui... 
_ (ben voui, on est dimanche; le jour où je "fainéantise"...  _ _)_


----------



## tweek (18 Février 2007)

spitfire378 a dit:


> hé boum ca faisait longtemps



Très belle touche de transparence, il fait très clair et pur ton bureau 






*Tirhum*, je veux ton wallpaper.


----------



## Didjo (18 Février 2007)

T'aurais pu ranger avant de nous faire visiter


----------



## Albadros (18 Février 2007)

Mon nouveau bureau 






http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Image 1.png
http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Image 3.png


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> *Tirhum*, je veux ton wallpaper.


L'&#238;cone....
Le wallpaper... 









Didjo a dit:


> T'aurais pu ranger avant de nous faire visiter


Boaf !!... :sleep:


----------



## Tetsu (18 Février 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Mon nouveau bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très très sympa, j'aime beaucoup !
C'est quoi déjà cette icone de corbeille(le sac papier ?), et celle de tes dossiers ?
L'icone du dock Adium tu l'as récupérée où?

Encore bravo, c'est un très joli desk je trouve


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Février 2007)

Mon dernier desk.
J'ai hésité à le poster, je ne voudrais pas qu'on me taxe de copieur d'Ultra... Oui, c'est TRES inspiré d'Ultra. Qu'il m'en excuse... :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

trop  bien comme desktop ! je le kiffe trop ! Tu pourrais pas me donner un lien pour les icones ? ca serait trop sympa.


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> trop  bien comme desktop ! je le kiffe trop ! Tu pourrais pas me donner un lien pour les icones ? ca serait trop sympa.


Merci c'est gentil !  

Par contre pour les icones, je ne vais guère pouvoir t'aider, elles font partie de ma "collection" Pixadex, et sont de toutes origines, c'est un gros mix quoi...

Lesquelles t'intéressent ?


----------



## EMqA (18 Février 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Très très sympa, j'aime beaucoup !
> C'est quoi déjà cette icone de corbeille(le sac papier ?), et celle de tes dossiers ?
> L'icone du dock Adium tu l'as récupérée où?
> 
> Encore bravo, c'est un très joli desk je trouve



icône adium : Lino
Corbeille : Ekisho


----------



## Tetsu (18 Février 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> icône adium : Lino
> Corbeille : Ekisho



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Max77 (19 Février 2007)

Thème par défaut.
Icone par défaut (Ou presque).
Custo d'Adium par moi-même. 
Wallpaper de Alexis Dziena (Quelle magnifique yeux cette femme ouf) : 
http://sexydesktop.co.uk/dziena.htm


----------



## CERDAN (19 Février 2007)

en fait, ce que je cherchais, c'était l'icone de l'iMac 20 ou 24 pouces à la place du macintosh hd ! merci quand meme pour les autres icones


----------



## EMqA (19 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> en fait, ce que je cherchais, c'était l'icone de l'iMac 20 ou 24 pouces à la place du macintosh hd ! merci quand meme pour les autres icones



Blend par Avetenebrae


----------



## Lorhkan (19 Février 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Blend par Avetenebrae


Merci EMqA, c'est bien &#231;a. 
Ces ic&#244;nes sont vraiment un gros succ&#232;s, beaucoup de monde les utilise, mais elles le m&#233;ritent bien !


----------



## CERDAN (19 Février 2007)

Vous savez comment on remplace l'icone du macintosh hd par des icones de EMqA ? ( merci &#224; toi)


----------



## tweek (19 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vous savez comment on remplace l'icone du macintosh hd par des icones de EMqA ? ( merci à toi)



pomme + i sur le disque, sélectionner la petite icone du disque en haut à gauche de la fenetre d'infos, faire un Pomme + C sur l'icone de EMqA, et un pomme + V sur l'icone sélectionnée de la fenetre.

Celle-ci doit etre détourée d'un filet bleu.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Février 2007)

super, j'essaye tout de suite !


----------



## CERDAN (19 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> pomme + i sur le disque, sélectionner la petite icone du disque en haut à gauche de la fenetre d'infos, faire un Pomme + C sur l'icone de EMqA, et un pomme + V sur l'icone sélectionnée de la fenetre.
> 
> Celle-ci doit etre détourée d'un filet bleu.


 

j'ai essayé, mais l'icone est maintenant l'icone d'un fichier icns...ou je sais plus, ??????


----------



## EMqA (19 Février 2007)

Juste une petite précision : ces icones ne sont en aucun les miennes mais celles de Laurent Baumann alias Ave Tenebrae (cf. lien plus haut).


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> j'ai essay&#233;, mais l'icone est maintenant l'icone d'un fichier icns...ou je sais plus, ??????



oulah non, il te faut un petit utilitaire pour les convertir au bon format!

Je pensais que tu les avais d&#233;j&#224; au bon format. D&#233;sol&#233; :rose: 


Il te faut Pic2icon le logiciel n'est plus disponible sur le site de l'&#233;diteur, les liens sont &#224; peu pr&#232;s partout morts, n&#233;anmoins il reste dispo ici.


voil&#224;&#224;


----------



## iLight (20 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> j'ai essayé, mais l'icone est maintenant l'icone d'un fichier icns...ou je sais plus, ??????



salut !

je ne peux que te conseiller d'aller lire mon petit tuto sur le changement d'icones sans candybar.

[TUTO] Changer les icones sans candybar (V.2)

plus précisément La fin de ce message

ça répond exactement à ton probleme ! 

*EDIT* : grillé par tweek ...   , apparament, on a les meme liens ! (pour pic2icon)



tweek a dit:


> oulah non, il te faut un petit utilitaire pour les convertir au bon format!
> 
> Je pensais que tu les avais déjà au bon format. Désolé :rose:
> 
> ...


----------



## CERDAN (20 Février 2007)

merci de tes reponses iLight, je te suis tr&#232;s reconnaissant. c'est parfait, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer l'icone.


----------



## CERDAN (20 Février 2007)

dsl tweek, je t'avais oubli&#233;, tu m'a aid&#233; aussi, hop un point !

merci


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> dsl tweek, je t'avais oublié, tu m'a aidé aussi, hop un point !
> 
> merci





Pas de soucis 


Tu peux toujours essayer CandyBar voir ce qu'il donne, il est payant mais je le trouve bien foutu, clair et l'appli est jolie.


Sinon suis le tuto de iLight, il a bien bossé dessus, ca vaut le coup


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

je vous enverrai bient&#244;t les images de mon desktop !


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

ahhrr.... je n'arrive pas &#224; trouer un site qui veut bien h&#233;berger mon image .tiff de 4,8 sans echouer !! vous avez une id&#233;e ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ahhrr.... je n'arrive pas à trouer un site qui veut bien héberger mon image .tiff de 4,8 sans echouer !! vous avez une idée ?



Déjà le format tiff n'est pas fait pour le web, il faut du jpg, du gif ou du png.
Ensuite, 4,8 quoi, Mo ???!!!!


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

oui, 4,8 Mo. comment modifier le type de fichier pour le jpeg


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> oui, 4,8 Mo. comment modifier le type de fichier pour le jpeg



4,8 Mo, c'est beacoup trop !!!
Clique dans ma signature pour tout ce qui concerne l'insertion d'image sur les forums.
Vas aussi voir ici pour les poids d'images sur les forums.


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

Voila, j'ai réussi à la mettre finalement, je l'ai convertie et baisser de volume ( 1,1Mo):rateau:  .
Merci quand meme, macmarco. 






vous le trouvez comment ?


----------



## Ploumette (21 Février 2007)

Merci pour ce lien des " séparateurs invisibles " bien utiles !

( dommage que que Shape Shifter soit payant parce que c'est vraiment TOP ! oui, j'ai pu le tester grâce à un délai de gratuité ! )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Voila, j'ai réussi à la mettre finalement, je l'ai convertie et baisser de volume ( 1,1Mo):rateau:  .
> Merci quand meme, macmarco.
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa mais peu customizé .


----------



## iLight (22 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Voila, j'ai réussi à la mettre finalement, je l'ai convertie et baisser de volume ( 1,1Mo):rateau:  .
> Merci quand meme, macmarco.
> 
> 
> ...



simple ...   

Mais j'aime bien le wall


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Février 2007)

Il me semble que c'est un wall par défaut de mac os x


----------



## greggorynque (22 Février 2007)

Juste comme ca, niveau Wall je conseille a tout le monde de telecharger un Pack contenant ceux de Windows Vista, ils sont tout simplement sublimes meme si vous etes allergiques a windows vous aimerez...

Pack 

(vielle version je ferais moi meme une plus recente avec les versions pour ecran Wide)


----------



## CERDAN (22 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est un wall par défaut de mac os x


 
oui, exactement !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Juste comme ca, niveau Wall je conseille a tout le monde de telecharger un Pack contenant ceux de Windows Vista, ils sont tout simplement sublimes meme si vous etes allergiques a windows vous aimerez...
> 
> Pack
> 
> (vielle version je ferais moi meme une plus recente avec les versions pour ecran Wide)



Oui ils ne se sont pas trop gourrés sur le coup, merci.


----------



## supatofa (22 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Voila, j'ai réussi à la mettre finalement, je l'ai convertie et baisser de volume ( 1,1Mo):rateau:  .
> Merci quand meme, macmarco.
> 
> 
> ...



tu aurai pu faire une capture d'écran (pomme 3) tu obtenais ainsi une image .png


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Juste comme ca, niveau Wall je conseille a tout le monde de telecharger un Pack contenant ceux de Windows Vista, ils sont tout simplement sublimes meme si vous etes allergiques a windows vous aimerez...
> 
> Pack
> 
> (vielle version je ferais moi meme une plus recente avec les versions pour ecran Wide)



C'est possible pour le 1920x1200 ?   


J'en trouve pas beacoup des wall à ma pointure pour l'iMac 24"


----------



## greggorynque (22 Février 2007)

Attend je regarde ca tout de suite
*
EDIT*
Hop les normaux sont en 1920 par 1440 et les wide screens en 1920 par 1200 l'arcvhive suit, qu'est ce qu'on dit ?? 

*EDIT *

aie l'archive fait 47 Mo taille des wall oblige....
je vais essayer de mettre un lien mais je garantis rien, au pire dis mois ceux qui t'interesse...

J'ai pas de quoi les mettre en ligne mais si qqun a un FTP je peux les uploader, les images Wides seules font 8Mo


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Attend je regarde ca tout de suite
> *
> EDIT*
> Hop les normaux sont en 1920 par 1440 et les wide screens en 1920 par 1200 l'arcvhive suit, qu'est ce qu'on dit ??
> ...




En fait tout le pack m'intéresse, j'ai regardé, les images sont très belles 


Pour le FTP, c'est grillé, à moins que tu as un compte chez megaupload ou rapidshare ou un truc comme ça ?

MP


----------



## greggorynque (22 Février 2007)

Non je n'en ai pas c'est pour ca que je demande 

http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img30sv0.jpg
http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img31la6.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img32kk5.jpg
http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img33wm3.jpg
http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img34iz9.jpg
http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img35hk2.jpg
http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img36ut8.jpg
Et voila pour les wide, c'est bourrin mais bon 

Pour les autres :

http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1uw7.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2fr4.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3tl9.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4ae8.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5cj2.jpg
http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6ga1.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7sr7.jpg
http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img8lu0.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9ka5.jpg

je suis trop gentil  mais la suite ce soit je vais bosser la


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non je n'en ai pas c'est pour ca que je demande



crotte crotte crotte :hein:  :hein:    


Je t'ai envoyé un MP pour régler


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Pour des beaux wallpapers pour ton iMac 24", je te conseille ce lien, tu peux prendre les packs HD-TV WideScreen .


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour des beaux wallpapers pour ton iMac 24", je te conseille ce lien, tu peux prendre les packs HD-TV WideScreen .




Génial ! Il a une très belle galerie.


Je me suis pris celui-ci, je l'aime bien  



Merci à Corentin et Gregory pour les walls !


----------



## CERDAN (22 Février 2007)

je confirme que le monde des walls ne s'est pas encore adapté au résolutions full hd, bien dommage


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

Aller, hop! y'avait longtemps.

screenshot ici

Oh rien d'extraordinaire, j'aime juste ces effets de transparence noire.


Pour info: Le th&#232;me utilis&#233; est Photopro.
               Les icones: Aqua par d&#233;faut.
               Le Wall: "Nature" provenant de Vista.


Pour question  : Connaissez-vous un th&#232;me dans la m&#234;me optique que Photopro, avec la barre du finder transparente noire, idem pour les menus, mais qui soit un peu plus arrondi pour les fen&#234;tres (avec l&#224; aussi, de la transparence) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pjak (22 Février 2007)

hop voila le mien:


----------



## CERDAN (22 Février 2007)

tu peux, pour le dock, utiliser un logiciel pour les dock : Cleardock. il te permet de changer la transparence de ton dock , la couleur, ou pleins de choses encore...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est possible pour le 1920x1200 ?
> J'en trouve pas beacoup des wall à ma pointure pour l'iMac 24"




Le lien exact sur DeviantArt pour parcourir tous les wallpapers widescreen les plus populaires sans limite de temps est le suivant.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Février 2007)

j'adore la texture metal bross&#233; d'apple, vous n'aurez pas de &#231;a en fond d'&#233;cran ?


----------



## crazer (22 Février 2007)

C'est quoi ton theme tweek? comment l'installer? il est trop beau.... allez du coup mon ti bureau!!


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

crazer a dit:


> C'est quoi ton theme tweek? comment l'installer? il est trop beau....




Le thème c'est Photopro. Tu l'installes avec shapeshifter et le thème est disponible sur interfaceLift.


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> tu peux, pour le dock, utiliser un logiciel pour les dock : Cleardock. il te permet de changer la transparence de ton dock , la couleur, ou pleins de choses encore...




Ce que je recherche surtout c'est un thème où la barre du Finder et les fenetres (le contour et la barre d'outils) soient transparents.  

J'en ai trouvé un mais il est pas tellement au point... il y as pas mal d'erreurs ou d'oublis.


----------



## kapov (22 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ce que je recherche surtout c'est un th&#232;me o&#249; la barre du Finder et les fenetres (le contour et la barre d'outils) soient transparents.
> 
> J'en ai trouv&#233; un mais il est pas tellement au point... il y as pas mal d'erreurs ou d'oublis.



tu as essay&#233; "glass" ? 
tu le trouveras a cette adresse :http://studiofiftytwo.com/gui&#37;20themes.html

(ce site est vraiment g&#233;nial)


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2007)

kapov a dit:


> tu as essayé "glass" ?
> tu le trouveras a cette adresse :http://studiofiftytwo.com/gui themes.html
> 
> (ce site est vraiment génial)




Salut Kapov


Oui j'ai essayé Glass mais il présente trop de défauts en particulier à cause de la barre d'outils ( Bande Grise) dans les fenetres des logiciels tes qu'ichat, Safari etc... 


en tout cas le site est très sympa


----------



## tweek (23 Février 2007)

Ayééé zé trouvé mon thèmeuh :love: :love: :love: 


Screenshot ici


Thème: Crystal Clear disponible sur Macthemesforums.net
Icones: Aqua par défaut
Wall: "Nature" de Vista



C'est pile ce que je cherchait!


----------



## HmJ (23 Février 2007)

Interessant ! Mix d'OS X et d'Aero, c'est Cupertino qui doit se creuser les meninges pour rester en tete de la course ! :rateau: En tout cas, ca fait rever. Et maintenant qu'on a les becanes taillees pour ce genre de luxe


----------



## UnAm (24 Février 2007)

*Clean* - *Dirty*​
_Wallpaper : Christine by Yolks
Icons : from Avetenebrae & from McDo DESIGN_


----------



## nastyshrimp (24 Février 2007)

Premi&#232;re apr&#232;s-midi avec Candybar ! :rose:





_Wallpaper : Season Autumn - KoL
Icones : iSystem - David Lanham_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2007)

Très joli desk NastyShrimp


----------



## Pouasson (25 Février 2007)

Voici un petit fond pas du tout orient&#233; 

http://poizil.free.fr/xplodingthebugs.png


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Pas si grand diantre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pooley (25 Février 2007)

pourquoi  tant de haine?


----------



## Pouasson (25 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas si grand diantre
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pardon, j'ai édité ... :rose:




> pourquoi  tant de haine?




Parceque !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Février 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Icons : from Avetenebrae & from McDo DESIGN[/i]



Bonjour .. à tous .. et bravo encore pour vos Desk
UnAm, je ne trouve pas l'icone de Mail dans ton dock .. 
un lien plus précis s'il te plait ?


----------



## UnAm (25 Février 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour .. à tous .. et bravo encore pour vos Desk
> UnAm, je ne trouve pas l'icone de Mail dans ton dock ..
> un lien plus précis s'il te plait ?


ah mais ça c'est normal, c'est une spéciale made by Avetenebrae... 


check tes MP.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Février 2007)

Rahh .. la super classe .. merci beacoup
et pan !! CDB .. !!


----------



## eyescarz (25 Février 2007)

le miens en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Je lui ferais bien le supplice de l'iPod moi.


----------



## Albadros (25 Février 2007)

Mon nouveau desk 

En avant-premiere 





http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/desktop%2025%20fevrier%20clean.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Desktop%2025fevrier.jpg

Qqes icones que j'ai modifiée pour divers programmes  (nb : serial seeker, je préfère tester avant d'acheter donc pas de blabla ^^ Un voiture on l'essaye aussi avant de l'acheter)
http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/icones.jpg

et le fond d'écran tiré de http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28646580/

que j'ai modifié en : http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/impact%20power%20suite.jpg


----------



## Didjo (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour !
Je reviens de vacances et je me suis pr&#233;cipit&#233; sur le fil... Vos desktop sont magnifiques ! Et je reviens nottament sur les desk d'Albatros... Un  grand bravo ! Les deux derniers, l&#224;... OUAHHH !!! Le premier...


Albadros a dit:


> Mon nouveau bureau
> http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Image%201.png
> http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Image 3.png


Les icones des dossiers et celles du Bureau sont magnifiques... Je peux les trouver o&#249; ?

Pour le message pr&#233;c&#233;dent, bravo aussi... Magnifique... Bravo pour le wall et tout... Et le th&#232;me d'Adium, lequel ?

Puis pour finir :


eyescarz a dit:


>


Je VEUX ce fond d'&#233;cran !!! :love::love::love:

Merci &#224; tous !


----------



## rizoto (28 Février 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> le miens en ce moment



Ou as tu trouvé le wall?


----------



## alexfvl (28 Février 2007)

*Wallpaper* : Delete! by Gedeon Maheux
*Theme* : Bister94% by Susumu Yoshida
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : The MixT (Reflections & Blend Icons Blue NiCO)
*Music* : Anjunabeats Worldwide 06


----------



## Pooley (28 Février 2007)

j'adore, allez hop boule verte!!

les icones de ton doc viennent d'ou st'euplai?


----------



## Didjo (28 Février 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/43005780/

Moi j'up mon message du dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Très joli Alex, j'aime beaucoup Bister.


----------



## alexfvl (28 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos comment  

@Pooley : les icones viennent de la collection reflections de styrizo


----------



## CERDAN (28 Février 2007)

alexfvl a dit:


> [COLOR=#00e0]*Wallpaper* : Delete! by Gedeon Maheux[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Theme* : Bister94% by Susumu Yoshida[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Icons* : The MixT[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Adium* : The MixT (Reflections & Blend Icons Blue NiCO)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#00e0]*Music* : Anjunabeats Worldwide 06[/COLOR]


 
Pourquoi tu as mis , à la place des gigas normaux, des gigas et des teras bits ?   
Pour faire croire que tu en as 8 fois plus ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Février 2007)

En anglais 1 octet se dit 1 b*y*te


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En francias : 1 octet = 8 *****
> En anglais 1 octet se dit 1 b*y*te



Pourquoi veux-tu ajouter un e à bit ?

Franchement. 


à quand la logique de boule ?


----------



## alexfvl (28 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pourquoi tu as mis , à la place des gigas normaux, des gigas et des teras bits ?
> Pour faire croire que tu en as 8 fois plus ?



j'ai pas changé l'affichage, c'est juste qu'en effet je suis connecte sur un serveur de stockage en reseau qui est en Tera octet (en gros 1 Tera = 1000 Go) ...


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Février 2007)

Mon dernier dont je suis.... fiert ^^ car Sharon est SPLENDIDE dessus !

Sans dock :




Avec dock :


----------



## CERDAN (28 Février 2007)

formidable ce dock


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Février 2007)

De bien jolis desk ici 

Je me demandais, y a t il un moyen pour ne pas afficher le nom des fichiers sur le bureau (sans faire des espaces a r&#233;petitions biensur)? je trouve pas :x


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mars 2007)

Franchement...non.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

Si l'utilisation logiciel ne t'embêtes pas tu peux essayer DragThing.


----------



## .Steff (1 Mars 2007)

Mon mien du moment.
Pas compliqué pour la custo mais bon.






Dégagé
"Full"


----------



## Albadros (1 Mars 2007)

Tiens une question qu'est-ce que vous connaissez comme "truc" pour afficher des petits rappels etc... ?

Celui d'appel est pas terrible pas tres design 
Y a celui des widgets que l'on peut utiliser avec papillon ou je sais plus quoi  le programme pour avoir les widgets directement sur le bureau

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autre solution ?


----------



## Didjo (1 Mars 2007)

Bon moi je me sens délaissé... 


Didjo a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je reviens de vacances et je me suis précipité sur le fil... Vos desktop sont magnifiques ! Et je reviens nottament sur les desk d'Albatros... Un  grand bravo ! Les deux derniers, là... OUAHHH !!! Le premier...
> 
> Les icones des dossiers et celles du Bureau sont magnifiques... Je peux les trouver où ?
> ...



Statoo, pour le logiciel des rappels...


----------



## marygreenwood (2 Mars 2007)

Here's mine les amis 

(le beau Sawyer de Perdus (C'est Lost chez les québécois, je crois que vous c'est les Disparus?)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2007)

c'est lost aussi chez nous  mais il mettent le sous titres "les disparues" pour qu'on comprenne le sujet lol


----------



## iLight (3 Mars 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> .....
> 
> Statoo, pour le logiciel des rappels...



je vien de tester stattoo, (cherchant moi aussi un petit soft pour avoir des stickies mais plus estetiques que ceux d'apple) et pas de module stickies....  

ai-je loup&#233; quelque chose ?? :mouais:

*EDIT* : une petite update de d&#233;but mars, adoption du dock a droite (voir le topic/sondage sur la position du dock) et changement de wall, ah oui aussi l'adoption de MenuCalendarClock pour l'heure de la barre des menus.

*Clean *





*Wall* : interfaceLift

Le reste, aucun changement depuis l'ancienne version 



marygreenwood --> pas mal !  , un peu trop d'icone dans le dock a mon gout mais sinon 
et peut etre une icone modifi&#233; pour le finder et la corbeille (depuis que j'ai chang&#233; les miennes, je trouve les icones par d&#233;faut assez moches, mais c'est une question de go&#251;t    )
Pour les changer, si tu n'as pas candybar, un petit tour ici


----------



## iLight (3 Mars 2007)

(désoler pour les 2 posts de suite, plus possible d'éditer ...)
[HS] je viens de me rendre compte, en regardant ma date d'inscription, juste a gauche, et en allant voir sur everymac que je me suis inscrit exactement la meme journé que la sortie du Macbook... et 2 mois plus tard, j'en achetais un ...... totalement HS......  ------>  ok je sors ... :rateau:  [/HS]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Soyez plus précis dans votre demande pour les Stickies SVP, pour que l'on puisse vous être utile .


----------



## .Steff (3 Mars 2007)

Je crois que ce qu'ils recherchent, c'est la m&#234;me chose que les stickies d' OS X mais en plus beau. C'est simplement ca non ?


----------



## Albadros (3 Mars 2007)

oui  style un petit post-it éditable...

Comme ceux qu'il y a ds le dashboard mais a part acheter le programme pour avoir les widgets directement sur le bureau je vois pas comment faire ^^


----------



## .Steff (3 Mars 2007)

Modifier les programme stickies mais je suis pas sur que ce soit possible.


----------



## goonie (3 Mars 2007)

Th&#232;me : Snow Aqua par Ultraman et Bioscoop  
Wall : Snow in Kyoto
Ic&#244;nes : Creme, Neige et Ekisho.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> oui  style un petit post-it éditable...
> 
> Comme ceux qu'il y a ds le dashboard mais a part acheter le programme pour avoir les widgets directement sur le bureau je vois pas comment faire ^^



StickEmUp gratuit ou Yahoo! Widget Engine.

PS : Tapez Sticky dans la boîte de recherche.


----------



## iLight (4 Mars 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> Je crois que ce qu'ils recherchent, c'est la même chose que les stickies d' OS X mais en plus beau. C'est simplement ca non ?



oui exactement, dans le meme genre que le stiky du dashboard mais directement sur le bureau



C0rentin a dit:


> StickEmUp gratuit ou Yahoo! Widget Engine.
> 
> PS : Tapez Sticky dans la boîte de recherche.



j'ai testé le premier, l'idée des cathégorie est pas mal, par contre coté graphique, c'est exactement la meme choses que els stikies apple, donc ....

yahoo widget, je (nous ? ) cherche(ont) plus un mini soft qui fait juste ça (sticky), par ce que yahoo widget doit surement bouffer assez de ram pour rien si je lui met juste un sticky ....


Je savais qu'il existait un moyen de mettre les widget dashboard direct sur le bureau, en cherchant un peu sur google, j'ai trouvé.

Bon le lien est en anglais.., en gros il faut activer le mode developpeur de dashboard.
Ceci est faisable, par example, avec onyx, ou comme dans le lien, directement avec une commande terminal.

Ensuite, un fois que c'est fais, on log out, et réouvre sa session. Maintenant, quand ou ouvre dashboard (f12) on a qu'a déplacé un widget, gardé le clic de souris, et appuyé sur f12 pour que dashboard disparaisse mais que le widget reste au bout de notre souris. plus qu'a le placer ou l'on veut.

Seul inconvénient, il est toujours par dessus les autres fenetres.

Pour le remettre dans le dashboard, opération inverse, glissement du widget, on garde le clic, appuyer sur f12 et on le relache.

Voila, si ça peut aider !  

P.S : je ne l'utilise pas moi, parce que je voudrais qu'il reste a l'arrière plan... sur un 13" on est vite a l'étroit !


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Mars 2007)

iLight a dit:


> oui exactement, dans le meme genre que le stiky du dashboard mais directement sur le bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te l'ai converti en appli autonome avec amnesty singles. 

aidememoire.zip !


----------



## two (4 Mars 2007)

dommage que ton appli convertie ne soit compil&#233;e que pour de l'intel (je suis sous powerpc et cela aurait pu m'int&#233;resser...  )


----------



## Wolfmac (4 Mars 2007)

encore plus simple le widget devmode  




à prendre ici
http://homepage.mac.com/neticen/devmode.html


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> dommage que ton appli convertie ne soit compilée que pour de l'intel (je suis sous powerpc et cela aurait pu m'intéresser...  )



Ah oui j'avais pas vu...  Ca doit venir du fait que j'ai traité mes app avec xslimmer... 
C'est corrigé ! C'est en UB ! 

aidememoireub.zip


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Merci de votre aide .


----------



## Albadros (6 Mars 2007)

Merci mais il me dit :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

C'est un logiciel payant alors forcément ...


----------



## .Steff (7 Mars 2007)

Fallait un peu s'y attendre


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Merci mais il me dit :



Oups je savais pas... Je voulais juste aider ! 
Bon b&#233; allez acheter des licences alors !


----------



## Didjo (7 Mars 2007)

Si ça vous dérange pas trop les enfants, on se taillera des pipes plus tard...

Alors moi du coup je relance mon truc parce-que je suis super-têtu...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4182362#post4182362


[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## nico0508 (9 Mars 2007)

A mon tour de me lancer, voici le bureau de mon MacBook Pro :

http://www.hebergement-images.com/02/1173435414_desk.jpg

j'ai customisé la barre de menu, le thème (inspiré de Leopard), les icônes des disques, la barre latérale du finder et le dock, sans oublier mon fond d'écran splash.
Enjoy !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

nico0508 a dit:


> A mon tour de me lancer, voici le bureau de mon MacBook Pro :
> 
> http://www.hebergement-images.com/02/1173435414_desk.jpg
> 
> ...



C'est bien joli. J'aime bien la barre avec le bluetooth et wifi en couleur.
Le dock avec les saparateurs c'est chouette aussi. 
Quand à la partition windows je ne savais pas qu'il fallait créer une sorte de partition pour windows


----------



## GuyomT (9 Mars 2007)

Très jolie travail nico0508 
C'est vrai que ça ne fait pas de mal d'avoir des icônes en couleur dans la barre de menu, ça change de la grisaille habituelle.



Yams Kasix a dit:


> Quand à la partition windows je ne savais pas qu'il fallait créer une sorte de partition pour windows



En fait c'est Boot Camp qui te crée d'office une partition pour pouvoir installer Windows proprement. Au passage, bien vu les icônes de MacBook Pro avec  les desktops d'OSX et de XP.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

juste pour info, j'avais vu la reponse mais je ne la trouve plus, comment peut on changer le mot disponible qui s'affiche a la fin des infos disque pour le mot free par exemple car je trouve TRES enervant que cette info soit systematiquement coup&#233;e quelle que soit la taille de l'icone... Et peu on marquer seulement la place libre ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...

PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."

Merci MamaCass.


----------



## pjak (9 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour que les informations d'un DD apparaissent totalement, il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localized.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...
> 
> PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre..."
> 
> Merci MamaCass.



lol j'aime bien le "il suffit de"! bah ouais rien de plus simple quoi!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

dsl mais comment on change ces autorisations ?? et comment j'enregistre mon fichier texte au format demand&#233; ??

merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> dsl mais comment on change ces autorisations ?? et comment j'enregistre mon fichier texte au format demandé ??
> 
> merci de ton aide en tout cas




Pour changer les autorisations, il faut sélectionner le fichier/Lire les informations.../Propriétaire et autorisations.
(Exemple)




Pour le fichier, tu enregistres les modifications tout simplement, tu n'enregistres pas "sous".


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> il faut ensuite changer le "disponibles" par "libres" des lignes suivantes: IV9, SB1 et SB2 et enregistrer les modifications...



oups il n'y a pas de SB1 et 2 dans mon fichier, ca commence a partir du 4 , c'est normal ?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## .Steff (9 Mars 2007)

si tu as essay&#233; et que ca marche, alors pas de soucis


----------



## Didjo (9 Mars 2007)

Seulement IV9 sur les Intel est la nouvelle version de Tiger je crois, plus généralement...

Bon mais moi j'ai décidément pas d'âme à mon service ? (cf. au dessus...)


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

dsl mais j'arrive pas a changer les autorisations du fichier il fut aller ou pour pouvoir activer les changements d'autorisation ??


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> dsl mais j'arrive pas a changer les autorisations du fichier il fut aller ou pour pouvoir activer les changements d'autorisation ??




Tu cliques sur le cadenas, tu entres ton mot de passe et tu changes les autorisations.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

le cadenas j'ai juste le meme que sur ton exemple et ca ne me permet pas de changer les autorisations :/


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224; mon penchant art moderne patchwork de ces derniers temps 

http://poizil.free.fr/fondde&#769;cranpatchwork.png

PoissonDezil, j'ai du &#233;diter ton message. Merci de cr&#233;er une vignette clicable ou d'utiliser Imageshack. Pour info, il ne faut pas mettre d'accent sur les FTP, ce n'est pas reconnu


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> le cadenas j'ai juste le meme que sur ton exemple et ca ne me permet pas de changer les autorisations :/




Il faut changer les autorisations du dossier "Frenchl.proj" et du fichier "Localizable.strings", de "système" à "toi"(ton nom abrégé).
Ensuite il faut rétablir les autorisations correctes.
Pour voir les changements, il faudra relancer le Finder.


----------



## Wolfmac (9 Mars 2007)

superbe :love: 
ont peut l'avoir en grand svp


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2007)

J'sais pas si ça s'adressait à moi, mais voici le fond d'écran "vierge" (sur le lien du dessous) ^^






http://poizil.free.fr/Eleanor_Rigby_by_vhm_alex.jpg


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Grooooooos probleme, je voulais l'editer avec l'editeur de TxT normal mais ca ne voulais pas enregistrer, donc je l'ai fait avec Word, et la panique le fichier n'est pas bien lu et donc je n'ai plus aucun message qui ne s'affiche et comme je connais pas bien McOs ca me met en galere..... pliz aidez moi


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Grooooooos probleme, je voulais l'editer avec l'editeur de TxT normal mais ca ne voulais pas enregistrer, donc je l'ai fait avec Word, et la panique le fichier n'est pas bien lu et donc je n'ai plus aucun message qui ne s'affiche et comme je connais pas bien McOs ca me met en galere..... pliz aidez moi




Tu veux dire que tu ne vois rien dans Word, le document est illisible ?
Si tu ne pouvais pas enregistrer, ça veut dire que tu n'avais pas changé les autorisations du fichier(Localizable.strings) et ou du dossier(Frenchl.proj) qui le contient.
Fais ce que j'ai dit plus haut, ensuite ouvre le fichier avec TextEdit, fais la modification et enregistre.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

trop tard ke fichier est en format word, il me reste une copie du fichier maisje n'arrive pas a la mettre en . strings .... QQun peux m'envyer une copie du fichier ou je ne sais quoi ???


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> trop tard ke fichier est en format word, il me reste une copie du fichier maisje n'arrive pas a la mettre en . strings .... QQun peux m'envyer une copie du fichier ou je ne sais quoi ???



Si tu n'avais pu enregistrer, à cause des autorisations, ton fichier word n'a pus remplacer l'original, qui plus est avec une autre extension.
Fais une capture du contenu du dossier, qu'on y voie plus clair.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

bon ca y est jai copi,e le fichier string anglais sans probleme mais lediteur ne veut toujours pas enregistrer les modif, il m propose que de enregistrer sur le bureau .......


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> bon ca y est jai copi,e le fichier string anglais sans probleme mais lediteur ne veut toujours pas enregistrer les modif, il m propose que de enregistrer sur le bureau .......




Je t'ai expliqué plus haut pourquoi : il faut changer les autorisations.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

je passe mon temps a ouvrir tout les cadenas, a mettre write partout et ca veut toujours pas.........
et je reboot a chaque fois !!!
dailleurs le systeme me semble moins reactif ..... bref jarrive visiblement pas a activer ces @@@@ d otorisations

 pls simple, qqun pourqis til m'envoyer directement le fichier modifi&#233; ??


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> je passe mon temps a ouvrir tout les cadenas, a mettre write partout et ca veut toujours pas.........
> et je reboot a chaque fois !!!
> dailleurs le systeme me semble moins reactif ..... bref jarrive visiblement pas a activer ces @@@@ d otorisations
> 
> pls simple, qqun pourqis til m'envoyer directement le fichier modifié ??






Il te faudra les autorisations pour remplacer le fichier.


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mars 2007)

bon jen avais marre jai remis le CD macos mais quand meme je reesayerais car il fau aue j'y arrive ca me saoule cette histoire......


----------



## Wolfmac (11 Mars 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> J'sais pas si ça s'adressait à moi, mais voici le fond d'écran "vierge" (sur le lien du dessous) ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est bien ça , Merci


----------



## CERDAN (11 Mars 2007)

super ce wall


----------



## Max77 (11 Mars 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> J'sais pas si ça s'adressait à moi, mais voici le fond d'écran "vierge" (sur le lien du dessous) ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique.

Merci énormement.


----------



## Albadros (11 Mars 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je reviens de vacances et je me suis précipité sur le fil... Vos desktop sont magnifiques ! Et je reviens nottament sur les desk d'Albatros... Un  grand bravo ! Les deux derniers, là... OUAHHH !!! Le premier...
> 
> Les icones des dossiers et celles du Bureau sont magnifiques... Je peux les trouver où ?
> ...



Bah c'est tres dur de te dire d'ou viennent toutes les icones pcq j'en ai + de 4000 et je vais a la peche aux icones qui s'accordent 

generelement ca vient d'iconfactory et d'interfacelift et certaines pioches via les liens de Guikit.com

pour le theme adium ben c'est tiré d'acqualite mais j'sais plus ^^fin j'pense l'avoir pas mal modifié pcq j'ai accordé les couleurs avec le fond et j'ai enlevé les ombres ^^

Sinon mon petit dernier :






http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Screenshot/Image%201.jpg

les icones sont tirées de Last Order trouvables sur interface lift + ceux du HD et du dossier en dessous des icones de serengeti : http://www.orhanokay.com/iconmacmagazine/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2007)

Wallpaper: Local Depart (customize.org).
Theme: Amora Pearl.
Silk: Eurostyle. 
Soft: Synergy.
Menubar: Tiger Launch, Last FM, Deskshade.
Ic&#244;nes desktop: David Lanham.


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Local Depart (customize.org).
> Theme: Amora Pearl.
> Silk: Eurostyle.
> Soft: Synergy.
> ...






Vraiment superbe, Fabien !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

+1, bravo mon tumbounet.


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Local Depart (customize.org).
> Theme: Amora Pearl.
> Silk: Eurostyle.
> Soft: Synergy.
> ...


 
Oui, j'adore les icones dans ton dock.


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

Voici mon desktop un peu mieux modifié que la dernière fois.
http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1jh2.png


----------



## Didjo (14 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> generelement ca vient d'iconfactory et d'interfacelift et certaines pioches via les liens de Guikit.com



Ok merci 

Si quelqu'un reconnait les icones qui sont dans la fen&#234;tre ici, alors.. Merci !


Cerdan, o&#249; as-tu trouv&#233; l'icone de l'&#233;cran ? Merci !


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

D' un album Blend. http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/#2
j'adore l'icone, comment trouvez vous mon fond d'&#233;cran ?


----------



## Darfox (14 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi SnapShooter me décolore mon fond, alors si quelqu'un sait, je suis preneur.


----------



## Didjo (14 Mars 2007)

Ça me le fesais aussi je l'ai jetter et re-téléchargé, c'était résolu...
Magnifique ton desk ! Bravo ! (à part que j'aime pas les étiquettes des disques...)


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2007)

Hop, voici ma toute premiere contribution, j'attendais d'avoir achet&#233; shape shifter....

tres classique dirons certains c'est vrai, mais je vous en ferais plein d'autres plus tard...

et comme il manquais des icones que je voulais dans le set, je les ais fait moi meme, je pourrais les trnsmettre si certains son interess&#233;s







theme:   glass
icones:  albook et les cubes et la corbeille je sais plus mais ca vient du meme site ...
fond ecran: deja oubli&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Darfox: super!  

greggorynque: sympathique, très bonne ensemble! 
Féloch pour les icones, bien réussi.


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Hop, voici ma toute premiere contribution, j'attendais d'avoir acheté shape shifter....
> 
> tres classique dirons certains c'est vrai, mais je vous en ferais plein d'autres plus tard...
> 
> ...





Ouais, très assorti, sobre les icones


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Bravo pour un premier .


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2007)

Sympathique les ic&#244;nes du dock


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2007)

Mon dernier desk inspiré de l'iPhone que j'ai fais sur toshop ^^


----------



## SirG (17 Mars 2007)

Celui-là mérite un coup de boule, mais on ne peut pas. 

Belle prestation en tout cas.


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2007)

Comment ça un coup de boule ?


----------



## .Steff (17 Mars 2007)

Et comment ca on peut pas ??


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Comment ça un coup de boule ?


 
un point disco


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2007)

Toujours pas compris...


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Toujours pas compris...




Pour tout savoir sur les points disco.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2007)

au fait ( comme c'est asp &#233;cris ) combien faut t-il de points disco pour atteindre la 3&#232;me boule verte sur le profil ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> au fait ( comme c'est asp écris ) combien faut t-il de points disco pour atteindre la 3ème boule verte sur le profil ?




Là, honnêtement, je suis incapable de te le dire !! 
Je pense qu'on atteint le maximum de carrés verts(c'est ça que tu appelles "boule verte" ?) vers les 1500/2000 points de réputation.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2007)

oula !!, je suis encore loin, loin loin.....


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2007)

lol, je vai bient&#244;t passer &#224; 200 ! 

qq 1 connait par hasard une icone d'iPod noir ( 60 ou 80 Go ) un peu mieux d&#233;fini que l'icone de base de MAC OS X ? ( j'en avais &#233;ja vu mais je sais plus ou ???  )


----------



## EMqA (17 Mars 2007)

Il y a celles-ci (vers le bas de la page) entre autres.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2007)

... bien merci EMqA mais j'aurais aim&#233; une version de face... merci quand m&#234;me.


----------



## EtVlan (17 Mars 2007)

Petit changement &#224; mon desktop

Pont Jacques-Cartier pour entrer &#224; Montr&#233;al


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> au fait ( comme c'est pas écris ) combien faut t-il de points disco pour atteindre la 3ème boule verte sur le profil ?


1000 de plus ou alors faut être très gentil avec les modos


----------



## EMqA (18 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ... bien merci EMqA mais j'aurais aimé une version de face... merci quand même.



Ici ou là alors.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mars 2007)

Symapa les sites, merci, j'aitrouv&#233; ce qu'il me fallait.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Petit changement à mon desktop
> 
> Pont Jacques-Cartier pour entrer à Montréal



Elles sont sympas les icones JBL Creature, un lien ? Merci.


----------



## EMqA (18 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont sympas les icones JBL Creature, un lien ? Merci.



CHUMS.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Merci bien .


----------



## Namida (18 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> qq 1 connait par hasard une icone d'iPod noir ( 60 ou 80 Go ) un peu mieux défini que l'icone de base de MAC OS X ? ( j'en avais éja vu mais je sais plus ou ???  )



Lanham propose quelques collections d'icônes offrant ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Didjo (18 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> 1000 de plus ou alors faut être très gentil avec les modos



Vous êtes en toute beauté aujourd'hui cher ami...


----------



## EtVlan (18 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont sympas les icones JBL Creature, un lien ? Merci.



Oups...  

Je suis arrivé trop tard...


----------



## EtVlan (18 Mars 2007)

C0rentin: que signifie: Top 10 NBA Samedi 17 Mars 2007


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mars 2007)

merci pour les points !!! &#224; tous !! il en manque 18 pour atteindre 200 !!


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> merci pour les points !!! à tous !! il en manque 18 pour atteindre 200 !!


Tu veux du rouge ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> C0rentin: que signifie: Top 10 NBA Samedi 17 Mars 2007



Je me suis gourré dans mon copier/coller, ça aurait du donner ceci : .
Quel con je suis.


----------



## EtVlan (18 Mars 2007)

Pas grave


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2007)

Ou pourrais je trouver une texture pour le m&#233;tal bross&#233; de MAC OS X ? Pour le fond d'&#233;cran, je pense. ; tellement j'aime cette texture, je voudraii la voire sur mon bureau !!:rose: :love: 

Il m'en manque 13


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ou pourrais je trouver une texture pour le métal brossé de MAC OS X ? Pour le fond d'écran, je pense. ; tellement j'aime cette texture, je voudraii la voire sur mon bureau !!:rose: :love:
> 
> Il m'en manque 13



Si tu peux attendre demain si j'y pense, tu auras un fond metal brossé que j'ai créé justement pour les mêmes raisons... c'est juste le metal brossé et rien d'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Sinon tu vas dans ThemePark, tu ajoutes le thème, Global Elements-> Metal Window et tu retrouves le métal brosser.
Tu fais un glisser-deposer sur le bureau et puis dans tu le mets en Wallpaper en mosaïque.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Si tu peux attendre demain si j'y pense, tu auras un fond metal brossé que j'ai créé justement pour les mêmes raisons... c'est juste le metal brossé et rien d'autre.


 
ouai !! merci !


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon tu vas dans ThemePark, tu ajoutes le thème, Global Elements-> Metal Window et tu retrouves le métal brosser.
> Tu fais un glisser-deposer sur le bureau et puis dans tu le mets en Wallpaper en mosaïque.


 
Une question : c'est quoi ThemePark ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Une machine bit&#233;e &#224; faire des themes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Oulah c'est pas gagné, tu devrais prendre le reflexe Google, Wikipedia, VersionTracker, MacUpdate, etc ...


----------



## muhyidin (19 Mars 2007)

Salut,

J'ai essayé aujourd'hui voici mon premier essai







J'aimerais trouver des icones dans le meme ton pour toutes mes applications et mes fichiers .Jpeg, .PnG......
j'aimerais aussi personnaliser les elements dans la barre en haut a droite : changer les icones wifi, bluetooth, le drapeau...
J'aimerais aussi un truc sympa et sobre dans le style pour la meteo


----------



## Tartopomme (19 Mars 2007)

J'aime beaucoup ton thème Muhyidin. As-tu un lien ?


----------



## muhyidin (19 Mars 2007)

J'ai récupéré a droite et a gauche je peux te faire un pack et t'envoyer tout ca


----------



## Namida (19 Mars 2007)

.:. Amai - Karai .:.


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Mars 2007)

mon petit dernier tout soft


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

super, tout est en harmonie, bravo !


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> super, tout est en harmonie, bravo !



merci pour le compliment !


----------



## muhyidin (20 Mars 2007)

je cherche quelque chose dans ce style pour la meteo tu peux me dire ou je peux le trouver? Est il skinn&#233; ou est ce parametrable dans le soft?

Merci

a y regarder de plus pres d'autres choses me plaisent beaucoup.Avec quel logiciel as tu personnalis&#233; la barre du dock? Quel est le theme utilis&#233;? Les icones? Et enfin quel widget pour l'horloge?
Je sais j'ai demand&#233; pour tout ou presque mais c'est joli


----------



## muhyidin (20 Mars 2007)

Namida a dit:


> .:. Amai - Karai .:.




comment fais tu pour generer cette presentation?

Merci


----------



## Namida (20 Mars 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> comment fais tu pour generer cette presentation?



SnapShooter.


----------



## muhyidin (20 Mars 2007)

merci


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

salut, bravo a vous pour vos desktops superbes, je vais en profiter pour poser toute une floppée de question, a des gens en particulier et generiques, désolé si je suis long, mais je commence, et meme si j'ai lu une grosse partie de ce topic, vous comprendrez tous que j'ai abandonné avant la fin des 400 pages...

pour gregetcoco:

J'adore ce principe d'une seule couleur dominante, et ton desk est tres beau d'une maniere generale, je te demanderais:

-*comment s'apelle le widget meteo ?*, et se pose t'il sur le bureau sans dashboard ? (car je trouve dashboard lourd et pas si utile je le desactiverais bien, mais j'aimerais garder la meteo
*- Quel est ton plugin pour afficher la pochete de itunes ??* car il en existe plain mais celui la me suffirais parfaitement)
*-D'ou vient le dock de gauche ?* est-ce un dock semblable au dock normal ? se masque t'il ?

sinon vive thomas fersen tu a bon gout



Pour Namida:

j'aime aussi,
*
- j'aimerais surtout savoir s'il est possible d'enlever les textes "documents" "application" et autres des icones dela barre laterale du finder sans utiliser de logiciel tiers et si l'on peut en modifier la taille de ces icones....*

*- comment rend tu le fond de la fenetre de discussion de adium transparent ? quel theme utilise tu ?*


Vampire1976

J'aime beaucoup l'ensemble,
*
- les fleches et les bandes sont des menus, des icones ou simplement dessinnées sur le fond d'ecran ??

- Ton dock fait t'il toute la longeur de l'ecran ?? la fleche en fait elle partie ??

- Les icones affichant une barre avec ce qu'il reste de disque dur,* j'ADORE, mais comment tu fais ca ??
*
- ton plugin des fleches de itune en haut dans la barre c'est lequel?? *il est assez sobre et j'aime bien

*-Quel est ton plugin meteo ??*

En fait ton bureau ressemble a un mix avec dashboard et si je peux arriver a ca je suprime carement dashboard, il parais qu'il est assez lour d en plus...

muhyidin

C'est tres sympa
*
d'ou vient l'icone de la mule ??

*bravo, je trouve juste ton dock un peu gros a mon gout
*




*
QUESTIONS GENERIQUE
*
- Peut on supprimer l'icone de la loupe en haut a droite de facon definitive ??* puisqu'il existe le raccourci pomme + Espace je la trouve inutile au possible.....
*
- Par curiosité, existe t'il des fond d'ecran animé ??* genre une cascade avec de l'eau qui coule ou un champ de blé fremissant dans le vent comme proposera vista d'ici quelques temps, et si oui ou trouver ce genre de fond d'ecran ??
*
- Comment changer l'icone d'un dossier precis ?* Ja' reussi a le faire en ouvrant les infos d'un raccourci en cliquant sur la miniature en haut et en faisant pomme+V apres avoir copié l'icone, mais en faisant comme ca, je n'arrive ni a REchanger l'icone et je trouve pas ca pratique candybar ne peut vraiment pas le faire ?
*
- Peut on enlever la fleche d'un racc... pardon d'un allias ??* (dur dur pas taper  ) ca permettrais d'avoir sur le bureau de GROSSES icones representant les dossier important sans se taper l'immense flechette acompagnant l'allias si l'icone est de 100 X 100 par exemple....
*
- Dashboard est il si lourd que l'on le dit ? *et on ne peut pas poser ses widgets sur le bureau ??

*-existe il un logiciel mac permettant de manipuler les FICHIERS icones* ? les extraires en differents format image, repasser les images en .icns et tout ? J'ai trouvé un logiciel comme cela pour windows HYPER complet simple et rapide mais payant et je n'ai pas mon PC la pour vous donner le nom... Tout conseil est bienvenu, meme pour les payants je suis pret a acheter si c'est du bon...

- *Meme s'il y en a plusieurs proposé dans l'epinglé, quelqun pourrais t'il me dire quelle est le MEILLEUR programme de personalisation de dock*, si il est complet et payant ou non (en gros je prefere payer un peu pour un logiciel complet et bon que de me trainer 14 freewares pour faire la meme chose...)


Désolé encore de la longeur, mais je prefere faire en une fois plutot que de rajouter des millions de pages, et au moins, avec un si gros nombre de question, je suis sur que certaienes personnes trouveront des reponses aux leurs quand vous repondrez

merci d'avance....


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> *-existe il un logiciel mac permettant de manipuler les FICHIERS icones* ? les extraires en differents format image, repasser les images en .icns et tout ? J'ai trouvé un logiciel comme cela pour windows HYPER complet simple et rapide mais payant et je n'ai pas mon PC la pour vous donner le nom... Tout conseil est bienvenu, meme pour les payants je suis pret a acheter si c'est du bon...
> 
> - *Meme s'il y en a plusieurs proposé dans l'epinglé, quelqun pourrais t'il me dire quelle est le MEILLEUR programme de personalisation de dock*, si il est complet et payant ou non (en gros je prefere payer un peu pour un logiciel complet et bon que de me trainer 14 freewares pour faire la meme chose...)
> 
> merci d'avance....



1) Pic2icon
2) Cleardock


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

quel fulgurance !!
je suis deja dessus mais tudevrais rajuter si ils sont gratuits ou payants avec un lien, ca evitera aux gens de faire des allez retour

PS je peux pas encore te REmettre un point disco, mais ca va venir


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

Oh, j'y tiens au points dicom ia sc'est pas grave si tu peux pas.

pour les liens : 

- http://www.download.com/Pic2Icon/3000-2256_4-8881968.html
- http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/cleardock


----------



## Namida (20 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> j'aimerais surtout savoir s'il est possible d'enlever les textes "documents" "application" et autres des icones dela barre laterale du finder sans utiliser de logiciel tiers et si l'on peut en modifier la taille de ces icones....[/B]



Il suffit de réduire l'espace de la colonne, jusqu'à ce que seules les icônes soient apparentes.



greggorynque a dit:


> comment rend tu le fond de la fenetre de discussion de adium transparent ? quel theme utilise tu ?



Elle n'est pas transparente. J'ai simplement choisi mon _wallpaper_ en guise de fond.

_Adium > Preferences... > Messages._



greggorynque a dit:


> Dashboard est il si lourd que l'on le dit ? [/B]et on ne peut pas poser ses widgets sur le bureau ??



Tout dépend du nombre de _widgets_ utilisés.

Si tu souhaites une alternative permettant d'orner ton bureau, regarde du côté de Konfabulator.



greggorynque a dit:


> existe il un logiciel mac permettant de manipuler les FICHIERS icones



Peut-être Pixadex.



greggorynque a dit:


> Meme s'il y en a plusieurs proposé dans l'epinglé, quelqun pourrais t'il me dire quelle est le MEILLEUR programme de personalisation de dock



TransparentDock, entre autres.


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

voila mon desk : ( d&#233;sol&#233;& pour la couleur invers&#233;e, c'est snapshooter qui marche pas, d'ailleur quelqu'un peut il m'aider comment poster le genre d'icone de snap ? merci )

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=march20fulltp6.png


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Mars 2007)

le widget météo : http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=weather&x=0&y=0

les pochettes itunes : http://wincent.com/a/products/synergy-classic/

le dock de gauche : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7289


----------



## muhyidin (20 Mars 2007)

serait ce possible que tu fasses un container de ton dernier desk?

Merci


----------



## Tartopomme (20 Mars 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> J'ai récupéré a droite et a gauche je peux te faire un pack et t'envoyer tout ca



Merci, ça me plairait bien


----------



## muhyidin (20 Mars 2007)

voila

http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=69D4SI24


----------



## drs (20 Mars 2007)

Salut

Bon allez j'me décide...depuis le temps...

C'est pas monstrueux, mais j'aime bien 

alors voila: MON DESK


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2007)

@ drs : Ces icônes sont vraiment sympas !!!! Quel dieu ce Lanhman !!!  

Voilà mon desk ces temps-ci...

*> Avec Finder
> Avec Finder 2
> Bureau seul*

Pour faire simple :
- Thème : Uno
- Desk : Desktopography
- Icônes : Sur base Ekisho modifié pour mon usage personnel

Bonne soirée à tous...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

C'est frais, ça fait du bien .


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est frais, ça fait du bien .


 
c'est exactement ce que je me disais !!


----------



## Tartopomme (21 Mars 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> voila
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=69D4SI24



Merci beaucoup !!!! :love:


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Si tu peux attendre demain si j'y pense, tu auras un fond metal brossé que j'ai créé justement pour les mêmes raisons... c'est juste le metal brossé et rien d'autre.


 
Je ne voudrais pas paraître impoli, mais, j'attend toujours,   :rateau:


----------



## kenell (21 Mars 2007)

drs a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Bon allez j'me décide...depuis le temps...
> 
> ...



ça a peit-etre déja été demandé mais comment tu fais pour mettre de la couleur a airport? zen: l'icone)


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2007)

Vampire1976

J'aime beaucoup l'ensemble,
*
- les fleches et les bandes sont des menus, des icones ou simplement dessinnées sur le fond d'ecran ??

- Ton dock fait t'il toute la longeur de l'ecran ?? la fleche en fait elle partie ??

- Les icones affichant une barre avec ce qu'il reste de disque dur,* j'ADORE, mais comment tu fais ca ??
*
- ton plugin des fleches de itune en haut dans la barre c'est lequel?? *il est assez sobre et j'aime bien

*-Quel est ton plugin meteo ??*

En fait ton bureau ressemble a un mix avec dashboard et si je peux arriver a ca je suprime carement dashboard, il parais qu'il est assez lour d en plus...

------------

Merci si tu as aimé ^^ réponses :

-> Les flèches et les bandes sont faites sur le fond par moi même (sur toshop^^)
-> Mon dock est normal il fait la largeur seulement des icones, les flèches (comme énoncé ci-dessus) sont faites sur le fond ^^
-> Pour les barres affichant l'espace restant des disques c'est le widgets FREESPACE pour l'application YAHOOWIDGET ^^
-> Le plugin je sais plus son nom mais je te dirais ça ^^
-> Le plugin météo est le plugin standard de l'application YAHOOWIDGET ^^

Voilà ^^


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

Super, je me doutais qu'il yavais beaucoup de choses dessinn&#233;es sur le fond d'&#233;cran (espece de tricheur  ) mais la cohesion d'ensemble est geniale...

Pour le widget itunes ne t'embete pas j'en ai trouv&#233; un qui a plein de fleches en stock, ca me laisse du choix....

Merci de tes reponses rapides....


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2007)

Nouvelle version sans les docks :





Et avec les menus et docks :


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2007)

Heu je sais plus qui m'a demand&#233; un fond metal bross&#233; seulement.... le voici :

[IMG=http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/518/leopardneutrekt2.th.jpg]


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (22 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir a tous et bravo pour vos desks ...
je ne trouve pas le pack contenant les icones de l'iphone .. 
quelqu'un se sentirait il l'ame charitable ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Cela ?


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2007)

Nouvelle version (encore lol) sans les docks :





Et avec les menus et docks :





dumbo ici pour les icones iPhone :

http://www.blogiphone.fr/2007/02/05/icones-iphone-pour-pc-mac-etc/


----------



## tweek (22 Mars 2007)

Très joli thème, j'aime beaucoup la transparence


----------



## two (23 Mars 2007)

je viens de me lancer dans l'aventure shape shifter et il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : y a t'il moyen de n'utiliser qu'une partie d'un th&#232;me ? j'adore la barre des menus du th&#232;me phtopro et son arborescence mais j'aimerais garder les fen&#234;tre en style aqua (fonds, bords, textes boutons). est ce possible? (les seules chose du th&#232;me photopro qui m'int&#233;ressent sont la barre de menu et ses menus les menus cotextuels, les bulles du dock-apr&#232;s un click long, et les bulles d'aide...)
d'avance merci pour les infos...


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> je viens de me lancer dans l'aventure shape shifter et il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : y a t'il moyen de n'utiliser qu'une partie d'un thème ? j'adore la barre des menus du thème phtopro et son arborescence mais j'aimerais garder les fenêtre en style aqua (fonds, bords, textes boutons). est ce possible? (les seules chose du thème photopro qui m'intéressent sont la barre de menu et ses menus les menus cotextuels, les bulles du dock-après un click long, et les bulles d'aide...)
> d'avance merci pour les infos...




La réponse est non.
Il faudrait que tu crées toi-même le thème qui te convient.


----------



## two (23 Mars 2007)

et comment cr&#233;e t'on un th&#232;me?


----------



## blissmanu (23 Mars 2007)

une question qui fait preuve de ma flemardise : existe-t-il un soft similaire a candyBar, permettant de changer relativement facilement ses icones?? otut cela gratuitement, biensur..

je viens de decouvrir, qu'il risquai de me bloquer le changement d'icones dans pas longtemps...


merci a tous pr votre partage, c'est super !!!


----------



## GuyomT (23 Mars 2007)

Asticone

A question de flemmard, réponse de flemmard


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cela ?


Merci bien COrentin ! je cherchais plus pr&#233;cisement les icones du systeme de l'iphone (j'ai finalement trouv&#233


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> et comment crée t'on un thème?



Avec ThemePark.


----------



## Namida (23 Mars 2007)

blissmanu a dit:


> ...



La fain&#233;antise et la mauvaise volont&#233; sont deux choses bien distinctes. La FAQ.



GuyomT a dit:


> ...



Il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un &#233;quivalent &#224; _Pixadex_. _CandyBar_ n'ayant, &#224; ma connaissance, aucune r&#233;elle alternative gratuite.


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mars 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Merci bien COrentin ! je cherchais plus précisement les icones du systeme de l'iphone (j'ai finalement trouvé)



Grâce à mon lien ? que tu as pas du voir lol


----------



## Didjo (23 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Nouvelle version (encore lol) sans les docks :



Je voulais utiliser les icônes que tu utilise pour les volumes - mais là : horreur et stupéfaction... je ne les ai pas ! j'étais sur partout ! impossible de les retrouver...
Quel est leur nom ?

Merci !


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Heu je sais plus qui m'a demandé un fond metal brossé seulement.... le voici :
> 
> [IMG=http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/518/leopardneutrekt2.th.jpg]



c'était moi  merci il est très joli.


----------



## AuGie (23 Mars 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Je voulais utiliser les ic&#244;nes que tu utilise pour les volumes - mais l&#224; : horreur et stup&#233;faction... je ne les ai pas ! j'&#233;tais sur partout ! impossible de les retrouver...
> Quel est leur nom ?
> 
> Merci !



http://ave.ambitiouslemon.com/  Neige


----------



## Didjo (23 Mars 2007)

Merci


----------



## blissmanu (25 Mars 2007)

@GuyomT : Merci pour ton aide c'est bien sympa.

@ Namida : désolé, je découvre ce forum, j'essaye de faire des recherches, mais parfois en vain.. :rose:

en tout cas, merci MacGen pour ce forum !!


----------



## ben_mtl (25 Mars 2007)

Un ami m'avait montré il y a quelque temps une photo d'un gars qui avait demonter le LCD sur son iMac, qui avait pris une photo de l'interieur et qui avait mis ca en fond d'ecran a la manière d'un transparent desktop... l'affaire c'est qu'on est completement incapables de retrouver quoi que ce soit a ce sujet.. ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Namida (25 Mars 2007)

ben_mtl a dit:


> ...



Peut-être ici.


----------



## EMqA (25 Mars 2007)

Une autre piste par ici (en bas de page).
Pas sur que ce soit ce que tu cherches.


----------



## ben_mtl (25 Mars 2007)

Namida -> oui j'ai bien regard&#233; deja l&#224; dedans mais je ne trouve pas ce que je veux

EMqA -> Le principe c'est exactement ca mais j'avais vu la photo d'un gars qui avait tout demont&#233; pour prendre sa photo il avait mis directement sa photo en fond d'ecran.. y'a l'air d'y avoir des liens pour demander la photo originale, je vais voir ca

en tous cas merci a vous 2


----------



## Albadros (26 Mars 2007)

Clean -   Dirty

Vos cotations ? 

Rectification &#224; faire  j'ai oublier d'enlever l'heure dans la barre  mais personne ne l'a vuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Utilisation de Void, 10/10 .


----------



## Albadros (27 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Utilisation de Void, 10/10 .



Oui mais pcq tu aimes bien le thème void  ou pcq tu trouves que je l'ai bien utilisé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Les deux l'ami, les deux .


----------



## tinibook (27 Mars 2007)

Sur 10, je dis un 8...


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Clean - Dirty
> 
> Vos cotations ?
> 
> Rectification à faire  j'ai oublier d'enlever l'heure dans la barre  mais personne ne l'a vuuuu


 
Perso, c'est pas mon style, mais la custo est bien la !


----------



## Albadros (27 Mars 2007)

Le plus dur a s'habituer c'est lors de la naviguation au nuvea du finder ou j'suis pas encore adapté aux icones des fichiers  

Sinon on s'adapte vite 

Rapide petite modif juste pour tester si ca donnait bien  

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Screenshot/Bois.jpg

Melange Naturel / Virtuel


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Le plus dur a s'habituer c'est lors de la naviguation au nuvea du finder ou j'suis pas encore adapté aux icones des fichiers
> 
> Sinon on s'adapte vite
> 
> ...


J'adore le fond d'écran, deja mieux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Tiens au fait le tigre dans la barre des menus c'est quoi ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)

Tiger launch : lanceur d'applications


----------



## Albadros (28 Mars 2007)

Oui 

Tiger launch que je trouve tr&#232;s pratique

Pcq j'avais essay&#233; de mettre le dossier  Applis dans le dock mais la naviguation par fichier c'est pas top...

Tigerlaunch on peut choisir les applis etc... donc facile et rapide  

Cerdan un ptit lien pour le fond ? 
Via Guikit mais se trouve sur iMagine
Dispo en pleins de formats


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tiger launch : lanceur d'applications



Ah ben ouais j'avais le souvenir d'une patte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)

En effet par d&#233;faut c'est une patte mais dans les prefs on peut choisir d'autres ic&#244;nes


----------



## Vincedu13 (28 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Clean - Dirty
> 
> Vos cotations ?
> 
> Rectification à faire  j'ai oublier d'enlever l'heure dans la barre  mais personne ne l'a vuuuu


 
 J'adore!!!

Dis moi c'est un thème quand vous parlez de Void?
On peut le trouver où???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Ici .


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2007)

Par hasard, si on a install&#233; un de ces th&#232;mes, icones, alu... comment fait on pour revenir au th&#232;me de tiger normal ?


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2007)

Je vois mal comment on peut installer &#231;a _par hasard_ !!


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> , si on a installé un de ces thèmes, icones, alu... comment fait on pour revenir au thème de tiger normal ?


----------



## Pooley (28 Mars 2007)

sur shapeshifter tu as un mode pour retrouver ton theme aqua normal
sur candybar tu click sur reset et tu te retrouve avec tes icones de bases.
voili voilou


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Screenshot/Bois.jpg



Vraiment magnifique Albadros, félicitations


----------



## Darfox (29 Mars 2007)

Ps : Le fait de retéléchargé SnapShooter n'a rien changer. Il n'y a rien a supprimé dans Application Support.


----------



## Vincedu13 (29 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici .


 
Merci, Pris et adopté! 
Quand aux icônes, elles ne s'affichent pas dans Shapeshifter, elles ne font pas partit du thème?
Par défault, j'ai pris des icônes macpro1.5 qui sont pas mal!


----------



## Albadros (29 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Vraiment magnifique Albadros, félicitations



Merci Beaucoup 



Darfox a dit:


> Ps : Le fait de retéléchargé SnapShooter n'a rien changer. Il n'y a rien a supprimé dans Application Support.



Alalala faudrait que j'essaye un fois le dual screen (si c'est bien ça ?  )
Ca doit etre le pied


----------



## Darfox (29 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Alalala faudrait que j'essaye un fois le dual screen (si c'est bien ça ?  )
> Ca doit etre le pied


ça me permet d'avoir la TV sur le 17" et de pouvoir continuer a travailler sur le 22 ^^


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Travailler en regardant la télévision, tu dois être productif .


----------



## Darfox (30 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Travailler en regardant la télévision, tu dois être productif .


Très très productif même ^^.:rateau: 

Quand je parlais de travailler, ça voulais dire quand je suis sur les forums de MacGe ou que je flane à droite à gauche sur le web.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2007)

Wallpaper: Series 1995.
Theme: Ruler AGV2.
Menubar: Pop Char X (gauche), Deskshade (droite).
Menu contextuel: Fruit Menu. 
Font : Silk / Helvetica LT MM.

Merci à Albadros pour l'inspiration.


----------



## jeff3 (30 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Series 1995.
> Theme: Ruler AGV2.
> Menubar: Pop Char X (gauche), Deskshade (droite).
> Menu contextuel: Fruit Menu.
> ...



Magnifique, as usual


----------



## tweek (30 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


>




J'aime moins le fond d'&#233;cran, mais le dock tue !


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Series 1995.
> Theme: Ruler AGV2.
> Menubar: Pop Char X (gauche), Deskshade (droite).
> Menu contextuel: Fruit Menu.
> ...



MAQNIFIQUE !!!!!!!      :love: :love: :love: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Le plus dur a s'habituer c'est lors de la naviguation au nuvea du finder ou j'suis pas encore adapté aux icones des fichiers
> 
> Sinon on s'adapte vite
> 
> ...



Alors, j'ai 2 questions :

- Tu pouurais donner un lien qui donne sur la photo en haute résolution ?  
- Tu pourrais me donner le lien qui permet d'avoir les...hum.. barres très jolis à droite au bas du bureau ?

merci à toi


----------



## Albadros (30 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Cerdan un ptit lien pour le fond
> 
> Via Guikit mais se trouve sur iMagine
> 
> Dispo en pleins de formats


Je te l'avais mis et pour les barres se sont les neon Gauge utilisées avec yahoo Widgets
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=neon&x=0&y=0



tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Series 1995.
> Theme: Ruler AGV2.
> Menubar: Pop Char X (gauche), Deskshade (droite).
> Menu contextuel: Fruit Menu.
> ...



Tres Joli  la photo donne une impression d'espace et c'est très agréable  
La ptite icone du casque romain très sympa ? un petit lien ?  Icone seule ou petit pack ?

Ps :  pour utiliser Silk (pour changer la police du finder et tout) vous n'auriez pas un petit tuto pcq j'comprend pas grand chose


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Je te l'avais mis et pour les barres se sont les neon Gauge utilis&#233;es avec yahoo Widgets
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=neon&x=0&y=0
> 
> 
> ...



Il doit y avoir un probl&#232;me, la photo que j'apercois, c'est de la r&#233;solution 540x420pas tr&#232;s grand !!

Merci pour le lien, mais comment installe t-on cet outil apr&#232;s l'avoir mis dans internet plugins ???

merci encore


----------



## Albadros (30 Mars 2007)

http://ecvaix.free.fr/upload/wood-wallpapers.zip
le lien direct !  

Il faut installer yahoo widgets et puis installer neon gauge et il s'affichera tout seul sur ton bureau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires.  



Albadros a dit:


> La ptite icone du casque romain tr&#232;s sympa ? un petit lien ?  Icone seule ou petit pack ?



H&#233;las pas de lien, je ne sais pas de quel set elle provient (on me l'a envoy&#233. 







Albadros a dit:


> Ps :  pour utiliser Silk (pour changer la police du finder et tout) vous n'auriez pas un petit tuto pcq j'comprend pas grand chose



Pour Silk, je te conseille d'utiliser la fonction 'custom theme font' (cf capture avec la police Handel Got D Lig). C'est beaucoup plus simple comme ca.


----------



## gregetcoco (31 Mars 2007)

une peite version dirty


----------



## CERDAN (31 Mars 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> pour les barres se sont les neon Gauge utilisées avec yahoo Widgets
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=neon&x=0&y=0





Merci pour tout, je voudrai cependant savoir comment changer le "graphique" car je n'ia pas trouvé dans les préférences du neon gauges, a part la police:mouais: .
merci.


----------



## kenell (31 Mars 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous
je n'ai mon mac que depuis 2 mois et j'ai un peu de mal &#224; personnaliser ma barre finder, en haut. 
http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firstdesktopsy1.png

en fait, depuis peu, mon ordi met les information &#224; droite de la barre dans n'importe quel ordre, et j'aimerai bien les trier, en enlever certaines etc...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment faire, ou me donner un lien vers un tuto?
merci


----------



## jeff3 (31 Mars 2007)

kenell a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> je n'ai mon mac que depuis 2 mois et j'ai un peu de mal à personnaliser ma barre finder, en haut.
> http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firstdesktopsy1.png
> 
> ...



Désolé j'y connais rien :rose: 
Par contre, j'aime bien ton fond d'écran, un p'tit lien please


----------



## kenell (31 Mars 2007)

mon wall : interfacelift


----------



## GuyomT (31 Mars 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Merci &#224; tous pour vos commentaires.
> 
> 
> 
> H&#233;las pas de lien, je ne sais pas de quel set elle provient (on me l'a envoy&#233.




C'est pas le m&#234;me, mais voici un lien vers un casque de guerrier issu du film 300.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

kenell a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> je n'ai mon mac que depuis 2 mois et j'ai un peu de mal à personnaliser ma barre finder, en haut.
> http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firstdesktopsy1.png
> 
> ...



Pomme Delete sur l'icone et tu glisses l'icone avec la souris .


----------



## kenell (31 Mars 2007)

merci Corentin


----------



## Francix (31 Mars 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Ps : Le fait de retéléchargé SnapShooter n'a rien changer. Il n'y a rien a supprimé dans Application Support.



tres jolie wall, tu aurais un petit lien  stp

Merci


----------



## Darfox (1 Avril 2007)

Francix a dit:


> tres jolie wall, tu aurais un petit lien  stp
> 
> Merci



Par ici : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/442673/


----------



## CERDAN (1 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Merci pour tout, je voudrai cependant savoir comment changer le "graphique" car je n'ia pas trouvé dans les préférences du neon gauges, a part la police:mouais: .
> merci.



J'ai peut être mal formulé ma question , j'ai installé yahoo widjets. J'ai le widjet neon gauges. Je voudrai changer le graphique du widjet comme albadro..  et rajouter les informations sur le disque dur etx... merci


----------



## AuGie (1 Avril 2007)

_Je me permet ce petit message hors topic, mais j'ai une news importante concernant GuiKit, je sais que certains ici aiment le site donc ca pourrait vous intéresser. C'est par là
Pour ceux qui veulent en discuter c'est sur le topic là bas.
Fin du HS. Merci_


----------



## Francix (1 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Par ici : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/442673/



Merci bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> _Je me permet ce petit message hors topic, mais j'ai une news importante concernant GuiKit, je sais que certains ici aiment le site donc ca pourrait vous intéresser. C'est par là
> Pour ceux qui veulent en discuter c'est sur le topic là bas.
> Fin du HS. Merci_



C'est une bonne idée de le laisser à quelqu'un d'autre,bravo et bonne chance à toi.


----------



## CERDAN (1 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

Comment change t-on l'icone du Dashboard ?


----------



## Darkfire (1 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi SnapShooter me décolore mon fond, alors si quelqu'un sait, je suis preneur.



Petite question, c'est quoi la police utilisée pour la barre de menu ?
Merci d'avance

PS : Oui je sais, j'ai qques semaines de retard


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Petite question, c'est quoi la police utilis&#233;e pour la barre de menu ?
> Merci d'avance
> 
> PS : Oui je sais, j'ai qques semaines de retard



Lien supprim&#233;. Message hors charte.



CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Comment change t-on l'icone du Dashboard ?



Ben comme toutes les autres icones non ?


----------



## Darkfire (1 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Super merci !  
Dommage que megaupload soit aussi, emb&#234;tant...
Attendre 45 sec, cliquer ici et l&#224;, tout &#231;a pour une police.
M'enfin, au moins je l'ai.
Merci encore
a+++


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Oui enfin j'ai un compte là-bas de 60  par an alors je l'utilise .


----------



## greggorynque (1 Avril 2007)

savez vous comment virer l'icone spotlight de la barre de menu facilement ? ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Supprimer Search.bundle dans /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/
Enfin cela supprime Spotlight complètement mais au moins c'est gratuit.
Sinon MenuFela qui permet de juste enlever l'icone de la barre des menus mais c'est payant (5$).


----------



## Namida (1 Avril 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Attendre 45 sec, cliquer ici et là, tout ça pour une police.



Original. La suite _Handel_ est, si je ne m'abuse, payante.

Or, il ne me semblait pas que _Macgeneration_ tolérait le détournement de licence, quelle qu'elle soit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2007)

Namida a dit:


> Original. La suite _Handel_ est, si je ne m'abuse, payante.
> 
> Or, il ne me semblait pas que _Macgeneration_ tolérait le détournement de licence, quelle qu'elle soit.



En effet, elle coute même 399 $. C0rentin, après tout ce temps passé sur Mac-G, tu ne sais pas encore qu'il est interdit de publier ces informations ?


----------



## Darfox (2 Avril 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Petite question, c'est quoi la police utilisée pour la barre de menu ?
> Merci d'avance
> 
> PS : Oui je sais, j'ai qques semaines de retard



C'est la police HandelMod mais elle est payante.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lien supprimé. Message hors charte.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben comme toutes les autres icones non ?



Ben, non, j'ai modifié dans le dossier applis et l'icone du dashboard sur le dock reste la même tands que celle du dossier applis change.  
Vous n'avez pas une tenchnique ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> En effet, elle coute même 399 $. C0rentin, après tout ce temps passé sur Mac-G, tu ne sais pas encore qu'il est interdit de publier ces informations ?



Tu sais moi les polices ...
Je me souviens l'avoir récuperer dans un pack avec un thème.
Désolé alors.


----------



## Albadros (2 Avril 2007)

J'ai besoin de vous et de votre mémoire ^^

Je n'arrive plus a retrouver certaines icones que j'avais vu entre les pages 310/320  et +/- 370







Si qqun s'en souviendrais ca serait super


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> J'ai besoin de vous et de votre mémoire ^^
> Je n'arrive plus a retrouver certaines icones que j'avais vu entre les pages 310/320  et +/- 370
> Si qqun s'en souviendrais ca serait super



tribulations et/ou j3 cons de Jared Nickerson


----------



## Albadros (2 Avril 2007)

SUPER !    

Merci c'etait bien tribulations 

Waaah j'ai passé 1h30 a chercher sur interfacelift les 107 pages d'icones et une 40 de pages du forum ^^

Heureusement que tu t'en souvenais 

Si qqun en connait d'autres il peut mettre les liens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2007)

Theme: Amora Pearl.
Font: Handel Got Bold.
Wallpaper: Windy Fields.


----------



## CERDAN (3 Avril 2007)

> http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Screenshot/Bois.jpg



Bonjour à tous,

Je suis vraiment tombé amoureux du dock sans les icones et avec l'ombre "eau".
J'aimerais trouvé un pack ? 
merci


----------



## kenell (3 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Theme: Amora Pearl.
> Font: Handel Got Bold.
> Wallpaper: Windy Fields.



Tr&#232;s bel ensemble! 
tu aurais un petit lien pour le wall tr&#232;s sympa?
 

Cerdan : les icones sont faites comme sa, avec le reflet.


----------



## CERDAN (3 Avril 2007)

kenell a dit:


> Très bel ensemble!
> tu aurais un petit lien pour le wall très sympa?
> 
> 
> Cerdan : les icones sont faites comme sa, avec le reflet.


Je ne demande pas comment c'est fait mais juste un lien aec le pack dedans, mais bon, je me suis mis à toshop et j'ai réalisé de superbes icones, sauf que j'ai pas encore réussi à inverser le sens de l'ombre  

http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1yu7.png


----------



## kenell (3 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne demande pas comment c'est fait mais juste un lien aec le pack dedans, mais bon, je me suis mis à toshop et j'ai réalisé de superbes icones, sauf que j'ai pas encore réussi à inverser le sens de l'ombre
> 
> http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1yu7.png



Je crois que c'est pomme-t avec une inversion, sur un calque séparé. mais ça fait longtemps que j'en ai pas fait. Pour le pack je cherche (je l'ai mais je sais plus ou je l'ai trouvé).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2007)

kenell a dit:


> Très bel ensemble!
> tu aurais un petit lien pour le wall très sympa?



J'ai mis le lien. Il te suffit de cliquer sur Windy Fields.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je suis vraiment tombé amoureux du dock sans les icones et avec l'ombre "eau". J'aimerais trouvé un pack ?
> merci



Les voici (il y a 3 packs). 




CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne demande pas comment c'est fait mais juste un lien aec le pack dedans, mais bon, je me suis mis à toshop et j'ai réalisé de superbes icones, sauf que j'ai pas encore réussi à inverser le sens de l'ombre



Ce tutoriel vidéo te sera très utile.   Merci Ultraman.


----------



## eyescarz (3 Avril 2007)

le miens en ce moment


----------



## tweek (3 Avril 2007)

Comme toujours, thumbs, un dock qui tue 


Beaucoup de goût


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2007)

Merci Tweek, j'adore ton site Cocoa Grove. :style:
Aussi bien le contenu que le contenant


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Les voici (il y a 3 packs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Merci, mais je crois que je vais rester à faire mes icones ur toschop, qui m'a pas mal réusii d'ailleur.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Avril 2007)

Les tutos d'ultraman sont sur photoshop... Je te les conseille si tu commence, meme moi qui suit plutot veteran de photoshop je les ai trouv&#233; pqrfois TRES utiles.....


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,


Voici mon nouveu Desktop :http://www.hebergement-images.com/04/1175685329_Image 1.png

Fond d'écran : InterfaceLIFT rubrique Architecture
Icones : Moi avec Photoshop  
Widjet : Neon gauges
iMac : Blend

Quen pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Que c'est très joli, bravo monsieur !


----------



## Albadros (4 Avril 2007)

Arf  j'avais vu icones : par moi 

Alors en voyant l'imac j'&#233;tais vachement &#233;tonn&#233; 

J'vois que tu utilises bien les n&#233;on gauges 

Mon dernier desk que je compte garder plus longtemps que les autres 






http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/Screenshot/greeny.jpg

Wall : deviant art / Rise (nom du wall, c'est le m&#234;me que celui de gregetecco j'vais aller repecher le lien..)

Icones : Avec le bord blanc
            sinon les autres ca doit etre de Avetenebrae mais je les ai modifi&#233;es
            et du pack tribulations que thumb m'a donn&#233; 1 ou 2 pages de forum avant (et sans qui ce dock n'aurait pas cette CLASSE    et donc on dit tous I LOVE THUMB  )

theme : RulerAVG2 (dans la s&#233;rie des VOID etc... je ne connais plus le site  )

Merci a gregetecco (suis vrmt pas sur de l'orthographe) pour l'inspiration verte ;-)
Voilou


----------



## Didjo (4 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Theme: Amora Pearl.
> Font: Handel Got Bold.
> Wallpaper: Windy Fields.



Magnifique !
Ouaouh !
Magnifique ! (je l'ai déjà dis je crois...)
Les icones du Dock vont vachement bien avec le tout, tout est très beau... Elles viennent d'où au fait les icones du Dock ? Merci !
Ah, et en regardant à nouveau je m'aperçoi d'un petit P encadré tout en haut à Gache... C'est quoi ce logiciel, déjà ?

Albatros, comme d'habitude, magnifique


----------



## Albadros (4 Avril 2007)

Merci 

Le petit logiciel c'est Pop Char X c'est un programme permettant de voir tous les caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux d'un police et d'un simple clic de les introduire sur le programme d&#233;sir&#233; 

Ici toi trouveras Bonheuuuuur


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Arf  j'avais vu icones : par moi
> 
> Alors en voyant l'imac j'étais vachement étonné
> 
> J'vois que tu utilises bien les néon gauges



Hum... je suis pas d'accord , ca vient de chez moi. la preuve : un défaut sur l'icone du finder 

Pourquoi étais tu étonné ? 

J'les aimes bien les neon gauges


----------



## Albadros (4 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Hum... je suis pas d'accord , ca vient de chez moi. la preuve : un défaut sur l'icone du finder
> 
> Pourquoi étais tu étonné ?
> 
> J'les aimes bien les neon gauges



Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas de toi, mais je trouve l'icone de l'imac vraiment très jolie et je pensais que c'etait toi qui l'avais fait...

Mais ce sont les icones dans le dock que toi tu as fait ? t'en as du courage de te faire un set complet ! Chapeau  

PS :  tu l'aurais pas dit, j'men serais jamais aperçu de ton Fidr


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2007)

c'est vrai, le detail du finder ne se voit pas beaucoup... tant mieux !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Voici mon nouveu Desktop :http://www.hebergement-images.com/04/1175685329_Image 1.png
> Quen pensez-vous ?




Le lien est down chez moi.  
Tu devrais utiliser ImageShack, leur hébergement semble plus fiable.


----------



## Albadros (5 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Le lien est down chez moi.
> Tu devrais utiliser ImageShack, leur h&#233;bergement semble plus fiable.



le lien est pas mort fin il faut essayer plusieurs fois de rafraichir et alors il va peut-etre le trouver   :rateau: 

Mais j'suis tout a fait d'accord  trouve toi vite un autre h"bergeur d'images


----------



## CERDAN (5 Avril 2007)

le seul soucis qui est tr&#232;s embetant, c'est que qu'en je fais une capture d'ecran, l'image prend 1,7 Mo et imageshack ne prend en charge que jusqu'a 1,5 Mo 
Mais je vais trouver autre chose. ( ceserait dommage qu'on ne puisse pas voir mon desktop !! )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Elles viennent d'où au fait les icones du Dock ? Merci !



Elles proviennent toutes d'un set différent. Tu peux m'envoyer un email avec celles que tu souhaites.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Avril 2007)

Voila un autre lien pour mon desktop : http://imagik.fr/image.php?id=arx1175788708d.png


----------



## tybalt02 (5 Avril 2007)

J'adore ton wall ! Surtout les widgets (?) sur la gauche ... D'o&#249; viennent tt ils ?


----------



## CERDAN (6 Avril 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> J'adore ton wall ! Surtout les widgets (?) sur la gauche ... D'où viennent tt ils ?



Fond d'écran : InterfaceLIFT rubrique Architecture
Icones : Moi avec Photoshop  
Widjet : Neon gauges
iMac : Blend

Les widjets de gauche sont le dock !! en enlevant la demi transparence et en changant les icones


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2007)

p'tit fond d'écran fait maison


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Eh bien il est très joli ce fond.


----------



## tweek (7 Avril 2007)

Pourquoi certaines icones de ton dock sont semi-transparentes ?


----------



## pjak (8 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Pourquoi certaines icones de ton dock sont semi-transparentes ?



elles sont cachées jimagine....


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Pourquoi certaines icones de ton dock sont semi-transparentes ?



masquées avec Onyx


----------



## tweek (8 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> masquées avec Onyx




D'accord, j'avais jamais fait attention que OnyX pouvais faire ça.


Merci*


----------



## SirG (8 Avril 2007)

Un bout de temps que je n'avais pas modifié mon fond d'écran. C'est que ce n'est pas évident de trouver des wallpapers pour Dual Screen.






Le lien vers l'image.

Version taille réelle (attention: fichier de 3,0 Mo!!!)

La photo est une vue panoramique de Chicago me semble-t-il, trouvée sur Google.
Les icônes sont issues du site PNGFactory, et complétées par moi pour celles qui n'existaient pas.


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Un bout de temps que je n'avais pas modifié mon fond d'écran. C'est que ce n'est pas évident de trouver des wallpapers pour Dual Screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore ton Wall. Les icones sont jolies mais ne sont pas de mon style    mais elles sont bien quand même. je pensais que quand on avait deux écran, ben que tout ce divisait en deux     ( détail )


----------



## Darfox (8 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> je pensais que quand on avait deux &#233;cran, ben que tout ce divisait en deux    ( d&#233;tail )


Ui, tu as d&#233;coup&#233; le wall en 2 ou tu as autre chose pour faire &#231;a ?


----------



## SirG (9 Avril 2007)

Bien vu, Darfox. J'ai bien coup&#233; le wall en deux car les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes ne permettent pas d'installer un seul fond d'&#233;cran sur plusieurs dalles. 

Mais je dois encore compl&#233;ter mon jeu d'ic&#244;nes pour les applications car certaines manquent &#224; l'appel. L&#224;, je m'attaque &#224; Onyx, mais pas moyen de trouver une ic&#244;ne en .png de bonne qualit&#233; sur Gogolth images.


----------



## Didjo (10 Avril 2007)

Allez hop... Fait longtemps...

Pas du tout dans le style de ce que je préparais mais bon 
Un clin d'il à Albatros...


----------



## CERDAN (10 Avril 2007)

ou est pass&#233; le dock ???


----------



## Didjo (10 Avril 2007)

J'aime pas l'afficher constamment...  Mais pour info il a un fond transparent et le petit triangle bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aime bien !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Avril 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Bien vu, Darfox. J'ai bien coupé le wall en deux car les Préférences Systèmes ne permettent pas d'installer un seul fond d'écran sur plusieurs dalles.
> 
> Mais je dois encore compléter mon jeu d'icônes pour les applications car certaines manquent à l'appel. Là, je m'attaque à Onyx, mais pas moyen de trouver une icône en .png de bonne qualité sur Gogolth images.



Il me semble que plusieurs îcones sont prposées dans le DMG d'Onyx.


----------



## SirG (10 Avril 2007)

Possible, mais les icônes sont de taille trop réduites pour que je puisse les exploiter et créer une nouvelle icône de qualité. Je crois que je vais devoir la recréer toute entière.

Merci quand même.


----------



## CERDAN (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je voudrais savoir un lien pour pouvoir mettre icone sur la barre des menus ( en haut ) qui me donnerait toutes mes applications. J'en avais deja entendu parler mais je n'ai pa trouver.

merci


----------



## EMqA (11 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir un lien pour pouvoir mettre icone sur la barre des menus ( en haut ) qui me donnerait toutes mes applications. J'en avais deja entendu parler mais je n'ai pa trouver.
> 
> merci



Il y a butler entre autres, ou tigerlaunch.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Avril 2007)

Grill&#233;e :rose: 

Sinon HimmelBar  que je trouve tr&#232;s sympa : http://softbend.free.fr/himmelbar/


----------



## PawBroon (11 Avril 2007)

Puisque nous en sommes au sujet de la barre de menu, un petit lien fort instructif pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas déjà ce site :
http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/

Cela donne accès au différentes applications du type de celles mentionnées dans les 3 posts précédents avec leur tarif et le lien vers leur site respectif.

Du coup je m'auto-coupdeboulise.
A non tient.


----------



## Albadros (11 Avril 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Puisque nous en sommes au sujet de la barre de menu, un petit lien fort instructif pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas d&#233;j&#224; ce site :
> http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/



Je connaissais  en effet tres utile et permet de tomber sur de bonnes choses tres utiles 



> Du coup je m'auto-coupdeboulise.
> A non tient.


Si si tu peux 



MamaCass a dit:


> Grill&#233;e :rose:
> 
> Sinon HimmelBar  que je trouve tr&#232;s sympa : http://softbend.free.fr/himmelbar/



J'aime moins pcq il reprend tes applis mais par fichiers, ils les prend tous, et j'trouve pas ca tres pratique qd tu as des applis dans 2  sous-dossiers....
Par exemple iDVD ou iMovie je les utilise jamais donc j'prefere ne pas les voir (ce que je fais avec tigerlaunch) et si vrmt besoin je tapote dans Spotlight ^^



EMqA a dit:


> Il y a butler entre autres, ou tigerlaunch.



Butler, il peut faire pas mal de trucs mais j'ai pas tout saisi donc j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; tigerlaunch qui me satisfait pleinement 

je l'ai depuis le d&#233;but sur mon macbook


----------



## chounim (11 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> J'aime moins pcq il reprend tes applis mais par fichiers, ils les prend tous, et j'trouve pas ca tres pratique qd tu as des applis dans 2  sous-dossiers....
> Par exemple iDVD ou iMovie je les utilise jamais donc j'prefere ne pas les voir (ce que je fais avec tigerlaunch) et si vrmt besoin je tapote dans Spotlight ^^



Je fais pareil avec HimmelBar...et y'a pas les menu pref, quitter...dans la liste, faut un click droit...
et les icones en gros, c'est chouette


----------



## CERDAN (11 Avril 2007)

Merci &#224; vous tous ! j'ai choisi HimmelBar


----------



## Didjo (11 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Butler, il peut faire pas mal de trucs mais j'ai pas tout saisi donc j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; tigerlaunch qui me satisfait pleinement



Moi je suis tomb&#233; amoureux de Butler qui est quand m&#234;me grandiose... C'est tout con &#224; comprendre (bon il faut pas se dire &#171; j'ai ma r&#233;union dans 2 minutes j'ai le temps de configurer Butler) et surtout c'est super-ultra-hyper-personnalisable ! T'y met CE QUE TU VEUX et tu mes des raccourcis claviers &#224; CE QUE TU VEUX ! Gestionnaire de presse-papiers r&#233;cents - contr&#244;leur iTunes - etc... et tu peux mettre tout &#231;a dans des menus s&#233;par&#233;s dont tu choisit l'ic&#244;ne... Mais que demande le peuple ! Je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger TigerLaunch &#187; on peut faire la m&#234;me chose avec Butler sauf qu'on peut configurer beaucoup mieux l'ic&#244;ne du menu...

Bon j'arr&#234;te de vanter ce logiciel... mais... attendez... Il est gratuit !!! Pour tant de choses !!! :love:

Edit...
Je viens de tester HimmelBar... C'est vrai que l'ic&#244;ne de applis en gros c'est vraiment cool. Mais ic&#244;ne du menu non personnalisable (facilement je veux dire...) - et surtout : petit bug avec Butler, l'ic&#244;ne de l'appli n'apparait pas... Bon alors HimmelBar &#224; associer &#224; Butler


----------



## Albadros (12 Avril 2007)

Lol  son petit butler s'est fait démonté par le himmelbar 

Bon bah j'vais retenter butler, période d'essai en cours


----------



## Didjo (12 Avril 2007)

Nan pas du tout !
Parce-que Butler fait ce que fait HimmelBar (en un peu moins bien...) et HimmelBar fait pas 1% de ce que peux faire Butler... C'est pour ça que je dis qu'ils sont à associer...


----------



## Albadros (12 Avril 2007)

ALORS LA !!  je dis  WAOOOOW   (oups ce slogan est déja pris  )

J'me rappelle de la version que j'avais avant, et bien la ! 

C'est trop super mega pratique ! Tu as raison j'peux bazarder pas mal de trucs  

J'pense que ca fait meme la fonction de pop char X enfin j'ai juste besoin du Delta et d'autres lettres qu'on utilise en chimie et en physique  mais au moins je les oublie pas 

Ah vrmt c'est top  



> Lol  son petit butler s'est fait démonté par le himmelbar


 c'était ironique ne t'en fais pas  

Mais ca pompe plus de performances (démarrage ) quand meme pour que tous les services offerts soient chargés ?


----------



## AuGie (12 Avril 2007)

Attention à ne pas trop s'écarter de la discussion :  [Nos desktop sous osX]


----------



## Albadros (12 Avril 2007)

Oui oui t'en fais pas 

J'prepare un petit Desk  avec tout ce dont on a parlé


----------



## baoooo (12 Avril 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> le miens en ce moment



salut, je suis tombé par hasard sur ta capture decran
http://www.mezimages.com/afficher.php?num=8542-Image1.jpg
celle ci;-), que je trouve tres bien! 
je me suis mis à la recherche des 3icones du bureau sans succes..:/

Pourrais tu muploader sur mon serveur webdav les fameuses icones?
pour se connecter;  finder -  Pomme K

voila ladresse à entrer http://bao.ath.cx/idisk


merci beaucoup. 

@ +++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2007)

baoooo a dit:


> Pourrais tu muploader sur mon serveur webdav les fameuses icones?



Je viens de les uploader. 
Bye.


----------



## baoooo (13 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Je viens de les uploader.
> Bye.



Merci beaucoup davoir uploadé si vite!
les icones HD ne sont pas exactement les meme mais ce nest pas grave.

merci encore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2007)

de rien, les forums sont là pour ça.


----------



## tybalt02 (13 Avril 2007)

Y aurait il un lien pour le wall  de eyecarz ?
merci !


----------



## eyescarz (13 Avril 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> Y aurait il un lien pour le wall  de eyecarz ?
> merci !



voila http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ok&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


----------



## tybalt02 (14 Avril 2007)

G&#233;nial merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

baoooo a dit:


> salut, je suis tombé par hasard sur ta capture decran
> http://www.mezimages.com/afficher.php?num=8542-Image1.jpg
> celle ci;-), que je trouve tres bien!
> je me suis mis à la recherche des 3icones du bureau sans succes..:/
> ...



Comment je mets "séparation" sur iDock ? Je n'arrive pas y trouver. Ton idock très réussit...

Merci d avance


----------



## Didjo (15 Avril 2007)

J'ai pas très bien compris mais... Tu veux mettre une séparation dans ton dock ?

Utilise "Dock Separator" (une petite recherche sur le forum te permettera de trouver le lien...)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Les séparateurs sont ici.


----------



## Didjo (17 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai pas filé le lien, étant donné qu'il y en a beaucoup plus et différents et qu'ils sont
 éparpillés au long de ces pages...


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2007)

derni&#232;re soluce, je cr&#233;e moi-m&#234;me mes icones de s&#233;paration, sur toshop


----------



## Didjo (17 Avril 2007)

Ba vi, et tu leur met l'extension .app (ou dans un dossier avec l'extention .app je sais plus...).


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Avril 2007)

Derniers desk normal :





Derniers desk fenêtre :


----------



## Darkfire (17 Avril 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Derniers desk normal :



Alors l&#224;...Un grand bravo vampire1976....  
Personnellement j'adore ton dock, l'id&#233;e est super.
D'ailleurs, pourrais-tu me passe l'image de la barre
transparente s.t.p., car si &#231;a ne te d&#233;range pas, je
vais m'en inspirer pour me faire un nouveau desk. :love: 
a++


----------



## CERDAN (18 Avril 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Derniers desk normal :



Tr&#232;s joli desk. je vois le travail fournit, qui n'est pas rien, continu !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

+1 Belle harmonie dans ce desk !


----------



## Darfox (18 Avril 2007)

Vampire1976 j'adore.





Et comme toujours je ne sais pas pourquoi sur la preview je n'ai pas les m&#234;me couleur que sur le desk.

Edit : Merci &#224; Didjo pour Snapshooter


----------



## Didjo (18 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aime bien l'ensemble, mais j'aime pas du tout le coup de DOCK, VOLUMES, APPLICATIONS... etc. Je sais pas pourquoi &#231;a fait PC ultra-ordonn&#233; (je me rappelle que les icones sont l&#224;, et les volumes ici...), bref, cet esp&#232;ce de multi-fond d'&#233;cran avec des photo par-ci par-l&#224; &#231;a me choque. C'est mes gouts hein je ne critique que moi m&#234;me 
Par contre... tu m'a l'air d'avoir un s&#233;rieux probl&#232;me avec cette femme :hein:





Darfox a dit:


> Vampire1976 j'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A part le carr&#233; rouge et l'&#233;criture du fond, j'adore !

Pour le probl&#232;me des couleurs : je l'ai eu aussi. Jette SnapShooter &#224; la poubelle et ret&#233;l&#233;charge-le.


----------



## Darfox (18 Avril 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Pour le problème des couleurs : je l'ai eu aussi. Jette SnapShooter à la poubelle et retélécharge-le.


J'avais déjà fait ça (je ne sais plus qui me l'avais conseillé) mais ça ne marchait pas, même en supprimant tous les fichiers dans la librairie.


----------



## Didjo (18 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> J'avais déjà fait ça (je ne sais plus qui me l'avais conseillé) mais ça ne marchait pas, même en supprimant tous les fichiers dans la librairie.



Ba alors c'était moi que te l'avais conseillé 
cf. MP


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Vampire1976 j'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore non seulement ton fond d'écran mais aussi ton avatar  

Tu peux me donner le lien de ton fond d'écran stp ?


----------



## Darfox (18 Avril 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> J'adore non seulement ton fond d'écran mais aussi ton avatar
> 
> Tu peux me donner le lien de ton fond d'écran stp ?



Voila pour le wall : ici

Vampire, voila un autre adorateur de la petite Ai


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les critiques... J'aime les desk bien rangés ^^

Pour la barre transparente je vais mettre ça bientôt mais là je suis pas sur mon mac... envoie moi un mp pour que j'y pense...

Pour la "fille" de fond c'est Sharon je suis fan c'est tout ^^ Puis si je met ma fiancée (qui lui ressemble) elle va encore faire une crise comme quoi elle se voit partout lol

Et quand à AI Ostuka on ne peut qu'aimer ^^


----------



## Darkfire (18 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Vampire1976 j'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympathique l'icône d'iTunes  
Fait-elle partie d'un pack ? si oui, as-tu un lien ?
Merci d'avance.
a+++


----------



## Darfox (18 Avril 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Sympathique l'icône d'iTunes
> Fait-elle partie d'un pack ? si oui, as-tu un lien ?
> Merci d'avance.
> a+++


Il est tiré du pack Antares : par ici


----------



## tweek (18 Avril 2007)

envie de transparence...






Theme: Aero Ruler disponible sur Mac themes
Icone du Store: pas encore eu le temps de les mettre  
disponuble sur Jonas Rask design


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Vampire1976 j'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore les icones de ton dock, elles sont rtès jolies.



tweek a dit:


> envie de transparence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais mettre une photo plus grande ?  car la, on ne peut pas aprécier ton desk.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Voila pour le wall : ici
> 
> Vampire, voila un autre adorateur de la petite Ai



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


>



J'aime beaucoup, ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu un desk avec Ruler Aero.
Tu l'as un peu modifié pour ne pas avoir les bugs de transparence ? Je ne peux pas voir avec la taille de l'image.


----------



## tweek (19 Avril 2007)

Voil&#224; L'image est en grand. (imageshack n'a pas d&#251; aimer)  

Merci thumb pour la bordure!  


Corentin, pour &#233;viter les bugs de transparence j'ai utilis&#233; SetAlphaValue et mis l'opacit&#233; des fenetres &#224; 99&#37;. Ca &#233;vite la barre grise sur les barres d'outils unifi&#233;es.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Voilà L'image est en grand. (imageshack n'a pas dû aimer)
> 
> Merci thumb pour la bordure!
> 
> ...



La transparence est très réussi; bravo !!


----------



## Didjo (20 Avril 2007)

Hop, marre du noir, re-bleu...




Version dyretie

*Icones*
Bureau    L'iMac je trouve plus... - Docs : Ekisho - Didjo : Glow|Be
Documents Feltcritters - Ekisho (widgets et processus créées by myself avec Viou).
Adium    Demandez si vous voulez des précisions :sleep:
*
Fond*    Il s'appelle Blue_Dock_by_dimage.jpg (surement sur DeviantArt) - retournement by myself

*Polices*    Demandez...


----------



## tweek (20 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> La transparence est très réussi; bravo !!



Thanks


----------



## two (20 Avril 2007)

superbes les derniers desks 
le mien du moment





empty - in use

icones du dock : iphony by two
icones d'&#233;tat adium : googletalk by two
(inutile de les chercher  - elles  n'existent que sur mon DD   )


----------



## tweek (20 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> (inutile de les chercher  - elles  n'existent que sur mon DD   )



Radin


----------



## Didjo (20 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> superbes les derniers desks
> le mien du moment
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore l'icone du dossier Téléchargements !!! Où puis-je la trouver ?
Merci


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> superbes les derniers desks
> le mien du moment
> 
> 
> ...



beau et joli travail, j'aime le fond d'écran, trouvé ou ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## two (20 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> beau et joli travail, j'aime le fond d'écran, trouvé ou ?


Suis content que cela plaise...
C'est un montage perso sur base d'un wall qui s'appelait "staying here" et déja montré sur ce fil (mais je ne sais plus ou  je l'ai téléchagé - il montrait une blonde assise à même le plancher)

Quand aux icônes, je pense faire une release bientôt... je dois encore faire quelques icônes (vlc - quicktime ...)

Pour l'icone de téléchargement je te l'ai envoyé sur ta boite free.fr


----------



## Toumak (20 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous ! 
ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus changé de desk' !
voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem 








Clean             or              Not Clean​
Full Transparent ! j'adore :love:
tout est noir car mon fond d'écran est noir


----------



## Darkfire (20 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus changé de desk' !
> voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem
> 
> ...



Magnifiiiique ! :love: :love: :love: 
 (Mais un tantinet trop sombre selon moi.) 
a+++


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus changé de desk' !
> voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem
> 
> ...




(très) jolie  mais un peu trop vista-like pour moi ...


----------



## tweek (20 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus changé de desk' !
> voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem
> 
> ...



Ha! Je l'avais celui-là, c'est crystal clear, non ?


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ha! Je l'avais celui-là, c'est crystal clear, non ?



yup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



très beau 

pour ma part voici ce que ça donne avec un fond d'écran plus coloré :






Clean       or         pas Clean​


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> très beau
> 
> pour ma part voici ce que ça donne avec un fond d'écran plus coloré :
> 
> ...



Stylé !!, la transparence est à couper le soufle, très réussi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

C'est très joli Tumb et Toumak.


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Salut, tumb, j'aime bien l'écriture de la barre des menus, tu me montre un lien pour obtenir ce résultat ? J'aime bien aussi ton dock.


----------



## .Steff (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> très beau
> 
> pour ma part voici ce que ça donne avec un fond d'écran plus coloré :
> 
> ...


Quel est le th&#232;me qui fait la transparence comme ca ?
C'est vraiment beau en tout cas .

Je le veux !!!


----------



## two (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> très beau
> 
> pour ma part voici ce que ça donne avec un fond d'écran plus coloré :
> 
> ...


je me trompe ou tes icones sont aussi transparentes? c'est quel set?


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> Quel est le thème qui fait la transparence comme ca ?
> C'est vraiment beau en tout cas .
> 
> Je le veux !!!



Crystal Clear, plus d'infos PAR ICI


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> je me trompe ou tes icones sont aussi transparentes? c'est quel set?


oui elles sont bien transparentes 
si tu t&#233;l&#233;charges Crystal Clear ( j'ai mis le lien juste au dessus), &#231;a comprend le th&#232;me et toutes les icones
Malheureusement il n'y en a pas pour tous les programmes, comme par exemple limewire, skype, word, excel, ...
alors celles qui manquaient je les ai faites moi-m&#234;me 

et l'icone de mon dossier downloads sur le bureau repr&#233;sente l'apple store sur la 5th, avec le cube en verre, et elle est biensur transparente. Celle-ci n'est pas non plus dans le pack Crystal Clear


----------



## eyescarz (21 Avril 2007)

j'aime le bleu en ce moment


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Crystal Clear, plus d'infos PAR ICI




Tu as téléchargé la skin iTunes, ou elle s'installe toute seule avec le thème ?


Ca ne marche pas chez moi.


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tu as téléchargé la skin iTunes, ou elle s'installe toute seule avec le thème ?
> 
> 
> Ca ne marche pas chez moi.



pour itunes y'a quelques trucs qui changent comme les boutons, mais sinon je pense que c'est tout :hein:


----------



## Namida (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ...



Silk, pour modifier les polices utilis&#233;es par le syst&#232;me et les applications.

Celle choisie par tumb fait partie de la famille Handel.

Par piti&#233;, arr&#234;tez de citer les images...


----------



## Didjo (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ça fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus changé de desk' !
> voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem
> 
> ...



Ba moi j'adore le wall... Tu l'a trouvé où ?


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ba moi j'adore le wall... Tu l'a trouvé où ?



ICI, sur MacDesktops.net
il faut être inscrit pour pouvoir télécharger les wall


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

Namida a dit:


> Silk, pour modifier les polices utilisées par le système et les applications.
> 
> Celle choisie par tumb fait partie de la famille Handel.
> 
> Par pitié, arrêtez de citer les images...



mince, c'est payant :hein:    , bisarre pour une police  :rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous !
> &#231;a fait un ptit temps que j'ai plus chang&#233; de desk' !
> voici mon dernier, qui date de cet aprem
> 
> ...



moi qui adore le noir et les interfaces sombres (r&#233;f&#233;rences pas mal de desk ici que l'on m'a reproch&#233;s &#234;tres sombres ^^) j'adore !  mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; la transparence de Crystal c'est sympa mais vite lassant et cela devient vite fouilli....


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

Mon nouveau petit desk : http://imagik.fr/image.php?id=rgh1177158507q.png


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mon nouveau petit desk : http://imagik.fr/image.php?id=rgh1177158507q.png



le lien est pas bon


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

a bon ?, bisarre, j'arrive &#224; le revoir...


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> a bon ?, bisarre, j'arrive à le revoir...



hum bizzare :hein: moi j'y arrive pas :hein:


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

J'essaye avec un autre site :http://www.hiboox.horyzon-web.com/image.php?img=q7c74agm.png


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'essaye avec un autre site :http://www.hiboox.horyzon-web.com/image.php?img=q7c74agm.png


c'est bon 

simple, et sobre, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

merci du compliment, j'aime bien la sobri&#233;t&#233;


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'essaye avec un autre site :http://www.hiboox.horyzon-web.com/image.php?img=q7c74agm.png



Extra la photo ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est très joli .
Call Of Duty 2, très bon jeu aussi.


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui c'est très joli .
> Call Of Duty 2, très bon jeu aussi.



mince !!, j'avais oublié d'enlever le disque.


----------



## Namida (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ...



La seule &#233;tranget&#233; ici, est celle d&#233;ploy&#233;e par ton lyrisme. :sleep:


----------



## Darfox (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mon nouveau petit desk : http://imagik.fr/image.php?id=rgh1177158507q.png


J'adore l'effet du Dock sur la photo, mais pour une utilisation courante c'est peut être moins pratique.


----------



## yzykom (22 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'essaye avec un autre site :http://www.hiboox.horyzon-web.com/image.php?img=q7c74agm.png





Darfox a dit:


> J'adore l'effet du Dock sur la photo, mais pour une utilisation courante c'est peut &#234;tre moins pratique.



Je n'avais m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233; que c'&#233;tait le dock, en bas &#224; gauche !  
Cerdan, aurais-tu une source pour ces ic&#244;nes en lettres ? j'adore. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

Ici .


----------



## CERDAN (22 Avril 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je n'avais m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233; que c'&#233;tait le dock, en bas &#224; gauche !
> Cerdan, aurais-tu une source pour ces ic&#244;nes en lettres ? j'adore. :love:





C0rentin a dit:


> Ici .




Pour mes icones, je les ai sur mon disque dur    ( c'est moi le cr&#233;ateur ), mais pour un pack s'en approchant, consulte COrentin


----------



## Albadros (24 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> superbes les derniers desks
> le mien du moment
> 
> 
> ...



J'ADORE TES ICONES (du dock) !!!!!!!   Tu serais un dieu de les upper qq part !!!! :rose:  (please please please )

pcq celles qu'on trouve de l'iphone ne me satisfont qu'à moitié...

et celles d'ADIUM  elles sont aussi SUPER !!!   un lien aussi ? 

Un lien vers ton DD me satisferait aussi     (si exclusivité  MP moi :mouais:   )



tumb a dit:


>



Joli    j'aime toujours autant les fonds d'ecran que tu nous déniches


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Quelques  Icones iPhone + Les Templates et Encore.
Un Pack Complet (mais en 32px).


----------



## two (24 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> J'ADORE TES ICONES (du dock) !!!!!!!   Tu serais un dieu de les upper qq part !!!! :rose:  (please please please )
> 
> pcq celles qu'on trouve de l'iphone ne me satisfont qu'à moitié...
> 
> ...


Je les ai upploadés sur interfacelift mais il leur faut un certain temps pour valider ma contribution...


----------



## Albadros (24 Avril 2007)

Super  

Pcq ces derniers temps je trouvais rien de bien fameux a me mettre sous la dent 

Grace a toi je change d'epoque   

petite question un peu HS : on peut modifier la couleur des themes directement via shapeshifter en apuuyant sur tweak et en jouant sur les color adjustement, hue etc... 

mais est-ce normal que pour certains themes cela ne fonctionne pas ? comme avec le AVRuler ?


----------



## CERDAN (24 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Un lien vers ton DD me satisferait aussi     (si exclusivité  MP moi :mouais:   )



Un lien pour le DD  : plusieurs pack, mais si tu veux qie le DD prend le principal.


----------



## Albadros (24 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Un lien pour le DD  : plusieurs pack, mais si tu veux qie le DD prend le principal.



Non non  comme il disait que les icones n'etaient que sur SON DD  j'lui demandais l'acces vers son DD pour les prendre


----------



## CERDAN (24 Avril 2007)

mais ceux du DD sont dans un pack , pas celles du dock.


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

Je les ai uppload&#233; lundi et toujours pas de mise en ligne ... quelqu'un connait un autre endroit ou je peux les mettre &#224; disposition facilement?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

http://megaupload.com/
.


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

Voil&#224; pour ceux qui le demandaient :  iphony


----------



## Pouasson (26 Avril 2007)

Voil&#224;, mon 'tit changement d'ic&#244;nes tout laid...


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Voilà, mon 'tit changement d'icônes tout laid... ]




J'aime bien le fond. 


Dommage que Boudewyn ait arrêté le style aqua sur ses icones.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

C'est très joli pour une première, bravo !


----------



## Pouasson (27 Avril 2007)

Mici 


Bon allé, rebelotte, j'ai changé, encore, niveau dock, icône, toussa, mais j'espère pas le refaire avant longtemps, j'en ai chié 



*Clean : *






*Dirty : *








(merci aux forumeurs de MacGé   Une aide très précieuse au travers des tutoriaux )


----------



## Albadros (27 Avril 2007)

Tu dis ca mais dans 2 semaines tu auras tout changé 

C'est une maladie ^^

Pire que de jouer a WoW


----------



## nogdra (27 Avril 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Mici
> 
> 
> Bon allé, rebelotte, j'ai changé, encore, niveau dock, icône, toussa, mais j'espère pas le refaire avant longtemps, j'en ai chié
> ...



Tu peux nous mettre un lien pour les icones de ton dock stp.... ?


----------



## Pouasson (27 Avril 2007)

Bien sûr 

Ce sont les 3 packs "Reflections"

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34957480/ 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/35051790/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49260505/


----------



## nogdra (27 Avril 2007)

Merciii !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Change pas trop souvent quand même .


----------



## Pouasson (27 Avril 2007)

nogdra a dit:


> Merciii !!!





De riiiien 




C0rentin a dit:


> Change pas trop souvent quand même .




Nan mais comme j'l'ai dit, là j'ai enfin trouvé un truc qui me plaît vraiment beaucoup 
(celui d'avant était un essai, mais qui s'est avéré non fructueux à mes yeux )


----------



## crazer (28 Avril 2007)

Bon voila une nouvelle contribution pour ma part....


----------



## Wolfmac (30 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Pire que de jouer a WoW



ça c'est pas possible LOL  

"POUR LA HORDE"


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2007)

je n'aime pas les icones, mais le fond d'&#233;cran est jolie...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Elles sont bien les icones.
Très joli wall en effet.


----------



## jerusalem (1 Mai 2007)

bonjour,

je suis TRES novice question mac  :rose:  , j'ai le ibook g4 et tiger. quelles sont les procedures à faire pour changer l'apparence des icones sur le bureau ???:rose: 
merci de vos réponses


----------



## SirG (1 Mai 2007)

Sous MacOS X, 

Au départ, il faut une image qui possède une icône 'identifiable', ce n'est pas le bon terme, mais tu dois voir l'icône s'afficher en regardant les informations de l'image que tu souhaites mettre pour ton fichier ou ton programme (Commande + I). En haut à gauche, tu as une icône. Si c'est le cas, elle te servira directement en cliquant dessus (un halo bleu autour apparaît) et en la copiant (Commande + C). Ensuite, tu la colles sur au même endroit pour le fichier dont tu veux remplacer l'icône (Commande + V).
Si l'image du départ n'a pas d'icône 'identifiable', elle doit être modifiée avec Pic2icon, pour contenir donc l'icône pour modifier le dossier. 
Ouvrir Pic2icon, cliquer sur le premier onglet et déplacer l'image dans la fenêtre. Le programme modifie automatiquement l' image pour obtenir une icône utilisable.
Ouvrir celle-ci en appuyant simultanément sur Commande et I (ou clic droit 'Lire Les Informations') et faire de même avec le dossier que l'on souhaite modifier. En haut de la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte, cliquer sur l'icône et la copier (Commande + C) et la coller sur l'icône du dossier à modifier (Commande + V).

Bonne personnalisation. 

Si tu galères, je ferais un mode opératoire en screenshot, parce que je n'en trouves pas en cherchant un peu sur le forum (je ne tape peut-être pas les bons mots :rateau: ).


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2007)

jerusalem a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis TRES novice question mac  :rose:  , j'ai le ibook g4 et tiger. quelles sont les procedures à faire pour changer l'apparence des icones sur le bureau ???:rose:
> merci de vos réponses





SirG a dit:


> Sous MacOS X,
> 
> Au départ, il faut une image qui possède une icône 'identifiable', ce n'est pas le bon terme, mais tu dois voir l'icône s'afficher en regardant les informations de l'image que tu souhaites mettre pour ton fichier ou ton programme (Commande + I). En haut à gauche, tu as une icône. Si c'est le cas, elle te servira directement en cliquant dessus (un halo bleu autour apparaît) et en la copiant (Commande + C). Ensuite, tu la colles sur au même endroit pour le fichier dont tu veux remplacer l'icône (Commande + V).
> Si l'image du départ n'a pas d'icône 'identifiable', elle doit être modifiée avec Pic2icon, pour contenir donc l'icône pour modifier le dossier.
> ...




Regardez tout simplement le Topic prévu a l'accueil de la custo.  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## jerusalem (2 Mai 2007)

bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir ou trouver des wallpapers apple uniquement . merci de vos réponses


----------



## SirG (2 Mai 2007)

Au hasard, MacDesktops.


----------



## jerusalem (2 Mai 2007)

en fait je recherche les logos apple en wallpapers


----------



## jeff3 (2 Mai 2007)

Allez, je me lance


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

jerusalem a dit:


> en fait je recherche les *logos* *apple* en *wallpapers*




Bim !!  Trois mots-clés d'un coup!


Et en les tapant dans Google my dear ?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Allez, je me lance



Elles sont trop bien tes icones dans le dock, tu a un pack ?   :rateau:


----------



## jeff3 (2 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Elles sont trop bien tes icones dans le dock, tu a un pack ?   :rateau:



Réponse ici


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Réponse ici


 
Merci pour le pack très complet.


----------



## nycko22 (3 Mai 2007)

J'trouve que c'est assez "clasique" comme custo...mai efficace (surtout au niveau des icones)


----------



## whiplash (3 Mai 2007)

Voici le mien ce n'est pas grand chose, mais bon je manque de temps un peu :rateau:


----------



## julusmulus (3 Mai 2007)

Un ptit deskop perso
Dessin perso .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2007)

Thème Amora (David Lanham).
Wallpaper: the lonely speaker
Icons: Chakram.


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Thème Amora (David Lanham).
> Wallpaper: the lonely speaker
> Icons: Chakram.



Tu as de beau goûts, bravo, tout est en harmonie, belle couleur


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Thème Amora (David Lanham).
> Wallpaper: the lonely speaker
> Icons: Chakram.




Oooh C'est l'icone de Firefox le renard ?


Comme d'hab, Tasty custom


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Oooh C'est l'icone de Firefox le renard ?
> 
> 
> Comme d'hab, Tasty custom



Je pensais plutôt au globe pour internet


----------



## F118I4 (4 Mai 2007)

whiplash a dit:


> Voici le mien ce n'est pas grand chose, mais bon je manque de temps un peu :rateau:


J' aimerai savoir ou trouver ton icone macintosh HD.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Oooh C'est l'icone de Firefox le renard ?



yes sir !


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Oooh C'est l'icone de Firefox le *renard* ?



Erreur, le panda rouge.  

Ceci dit, magnifique Tumb !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Erreur, le panda rouge.




Merci Marco, tu m'as appris quelque chose


----------



## tweek (5 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Merci Marco, tu m'as appris quelque chose



AH la vache!! Punaise la tronche que ça a ce Panda  

'ressemble vraiment à un Fox ce truc


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> AH la vache!! Punaise la tronche que ça a ce Panda
> 
> 'ressemble vraiment à un Fox ce truc




Les anglais l'appellent le renard (couleur)feu, mais c'est un panda.


----------



## Vincedu13 (7 Mai 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> Ce sont les 3 packs "Reflections"
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour ces icônes que je trouve au top!
Par contre au moment de les intaller avec Candybar, je glisse l'icone mais elle n'apparait pas, seul un fichier .png apparait et lorsque je fais 'appliquer' et bien les anciennes icônes restent.
Y a t il quelque chose que j'ai loupé? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2007)

T'as l'appli Pic2Icon qui peut convertir les .png en fichiers ic&#244;nes, qui eux seront compatibles avec Candybar 
Apr&#232;s avoir appliqu&#233; avec ce dernier, il faut parfois red&#233;marrer, ou simplement changer de session, pour voir les changements appliqu&#233;s


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Candybar relance le Finder et le Dock c'est bien suffisant .


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2007)

Des fois non. J'ai eu besoin, &#224; deux reprises, et sur une session neuve, de me d&#233;connecter et reconnecter pour que certaines ic&#244;nes soient prises en compte.

J'ai sans doute pas de bol apr&#232;s  ^^


----------



## SirG (7 Mai 2007)

Je plussoie quant au non-changement d'icône après relance du Finder. Pour les programmes du Dock, d'ailleurs, Candybar ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2007)

Ah mais si, ça par contre ça marche 
Mais justement, moi j'dois me déconnecter de ma session et revenir (ou redémarrer, mais c'est moins long ^^)
J'les ai changées comme ça, avec Candybar, les icônes de mon dock moua


----------



## SirG (7 Mai 2007)

Ouais, sauf que la plupart des programmes n'apparaissent pas sous Candybar.


----------



## Didjo (7 Mai 2007)

Si, tu peux glisser l'appli dans l'onglet approprié...


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2007)

Yep, dans App Extra


----------



## Vincedu13 (9 Mai 2007)

Merci pour les infos! 
Par contre pour le dock j'arrive pas à changer les 2 applis Word et Excel, même dans App Extras.
Je sélectionne bien le prog dans la liste, mais impossible de glisser la nouvelle icône dessus, rien ne se passe.


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

Autant les changer &#224; la mimine, dans ce cas, avec le Finder.


----------



## Albadros (9 Mai 2007)

oui c'est normal, il te dit peut etre que ce ne sont pas des packages ? 

Tu dois faire pomme + i sur l'icone de word et la changer toi meme 

J'vous met mon nouveau desk 







Mon petit desk


----------



## pipolas (9 Mai 2007)

voila mon environement:




que dire...


----------



## GuyomT (9 Mai 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> oui c'est normal, il te dit peut etre que ce ne sont pas des packages ?
> 
> Tu dois faire pomme + i sur l'icone de word et la changer toi meme
> 
> ...



Nice :style: !

Je vois que monsieur est aussi un amateur du bon goût et qu'il a adopté le set d'icônes Sticker Pack.

Très réussi, j'ai le même à la maison


----------



## Albadros (9 Mai 2007)

tout a fait  elles sont simples, belles, colorées que demander de plus ? 

je voulais un peu casser la monotonie de toujours les memes icones toutes détaillées 

Ca donne une ambiance enfantine mais que j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> oui c'est normal, il te dit peut etre que ce ne sont pas des packages ?
> 
> Tu dois faire pomme + i sur l'icone de word et la changer toi meme
> 
> ...



Très smart et frais, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## PawBroon (10 Mai 2007)

Très joli Desk en effet.


----------



## rizoto (10 Mai 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> oui c'est normal, il te dit peut etre que ce ne sont pas des packages ?
> 
> Tu dois faire pomme + i sur l'icone de word et la changer toi meme
> 
> ...



Super desktop

peux tu nous dire ou tu as trouvé

ton wallpaper et ton set d'icones?

Merci


----------



## Darkfire (10 Mai 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Nice :style: !
> 
> Je vois que monsieur est aussi un amateur du bon go&#251;t et qu'il a adopt&#233; *le set d'ic&#244;nes Sticker Pack.*
> 
> Tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, j'ai le m&#234;me &#224; la maison





rizoto a dit:


> Super desktop
> 
> peux tu nous dire *ou tu as trouv&#233;
> 
> ...



Il semblerait que le set d'ic&#244;ne s'appelle "StickerPack" (Je n'ai pas v&#233;rifier, mais il a surement raison)
a+++

EDIT: Voici le lien--->ICI<--- Ah...et puis ici aussi.


----------



## Albadros (10 Mai 2007)

Merci pr les compliments :rose: Ca m'fait plaisir, surtout que j'avais pas trouv&#233; un chouette desk depuis un petit temps  

Exactement :rateau:  pour les icones

(j'suis d'ailleurs impatient qu'ils me pondent un nouveau pack pcq elles sont top  )

Pour le Wall euhh .... c'est un type qui avait mis qqes walls, et j'suis tomb&#233; dessus 

Donc Je te l'ai upp   

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/b/clean_orange_crystalxp_1600.jpg

edit : Suis con  c'est ecrit sur le Wall Crystalxp.net


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2007)

Wallpaper: the Valley de Manicho


----------



## PawBroon (11 Mai 2007)

Joli comme d'Hab Tumb.
Ton icone pour "A traiter" fait très SVN Compare...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Très joli Tumb !


----------



## tweek (11 Mai 2007)

Oh, cool le wall, tumb !


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (11 Mai 2007)

Vraiment très beau vos bureaux  

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1298/monbureaurw4.jpg 

Voilà me miens.


----------



## Darkfire (11 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: the Valley de Manicho



Arf...
J'aurais d&#251; poster le mien plus t&#244;t. On va me prendre pour un copieur maintenant.:rateau: 
(Ce que je suis... )
M'enfin, je vous laisse admirez la compilation des &#233;l&#233;ments que j'ai trouv&#233; r&#233;ussi sur ce
topic.  

C'est ICI ou L&#192;, avec ou sans la fen&#234;tre d'Adium.
A++


----------



## tweek (11 Mai 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> C'est ICI ou LÀ, avec ou sans la fenêtre d'Adium.
> A++




C'est quoi cette barre transparente glassy qui prend toute la longueur de l'écran dèrrière le Dock ?


----------



## Darkfire (11 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi cette barre transparente glassy qui prend toute la longueur de l'&#233;cran d&#232;rri&#232;re le Dock ?



c'est une reprise de ce qu'avait fait un de nos "customizeur"...
Je vais &#233;ssayer de te retrouver le post exact. Si jamais &#231;a t'int&#233;resse
j'ai le psd original de la barre, c'est &#224; appliquer sur le desk tout en mettant
un dock transparent.

EDIT : C'est ICI, en page 383 si jamais tu veux voir toute la page.


----------



## tweek (11 Mai 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> c'est une reprise de ce qu'avait fait un de nos "customizeur"...
> Je vais éssayer de te retrouver le post exact. Si jamais ça t'intéresse
> j'ai le psd original de la barre, c'est à appliquer sur le desk tout en mettant
> un dock transparent.
> ...



Ah d'ac'. Donc en fait c'est simplement une image Wallpaper où on y a ajouté cette barre.
c'est pas une application ou un haxie qui fait ça.* 


Merci, pour le PSD, je crois que je peux me débrouiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Joli comme d'Hab Tumb.
> Ton icone pour "A traiter" fait très SVN Compare...



Merci Pawbroon. 
Cette application provient des outils développeurs, plus particulièrement l'application File Merge.  




tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi cette barre transparente glassy qui prend toute la longueur de l'écran dèrrière le Dock ?



Oui, cette barre fait bien partie du wallpaper. Personnellement, j'avais utilisé un calque gris avec opacité a 20% sur ce screen


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mai 2007)

Voilà mon desk:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wallpaper:http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=895


----------



## tweek (11 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Oui, cette barre fait bien partie du wallpaper. Personnellement, j'avais utilisé un calque gris avec opacité a 20% sur ce screen




Arf, le truc c'est que je change très souvent de wall... 


un haxie, un haxie!*:rateau:


----------



## AlBundy (13 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Voilà mon desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est quoi ce petit bonhomme vert en haut à gauche ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## AlBundy (13 Mai 2007)

C'est Coverflow qui permet d'avoir l'album en bas à gauche ?

Très joli bureau !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

CoverSutra par exemple.


----------



## F118I4 (13 Mai 2007)

AlBundy a dit:


> C'est quoi ce petit bonhomme vert en haut à gauche ?


C' est Flappie un widget, un animal que tu élèves c 'est comme un tamagotchi.
http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/games/flappie.html


----------



## Didjo (13 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> ...



Magnifique !

Comment fait-tu pour avoir le CoverFlow dans une fenêtre à part ? C'est intégré à iTunes ? Ou est-ce l'application à icone de cd qui fait ça ? Et au risque de parâitre lourd... les 3 dernières applis de ton Dock en fait, c'est quoi ?

Merci !


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mai 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Magnifique !
> 
> Comment fait-tu pour avoir le CoverFlow dans une fenêtre à part ? C'est intégré à iTunes ? Ou est-ce l'application à icone de cd qui fait ça ? Et au risque de parâitre lourd... les 3 dernières applis de ton Dock en fait, c'est quoi ?
> 
> Merci !



Avant d'être achetée par Apple et (mal) intégrée dans itunes, Coverflow était déja une super appli ! 

Pour les applis il 'agit de apercu/Adium/textedit, avec les icones modifiées .


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mai 2007)

je pensais que ce fil &#233;tait destin&#233; &#224; ceux qui fabriquent les th&#232;mes, mais si ce n'est qu'une expo, alors je peux participer : voil&#224;


----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2007)

Hop back to aqua  





La skin iTunes est de moi, un truc vite-fait pour avoir les boutons lumineux


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Hop back to aqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Très Bien ce dernier desk, bravo pour le skin iTunes, avec quoi as tu fais ce skin ?


----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très Bien ce dernier desk, bravo pour le skin iTunes, avec quoi as tu fais ce skin ?



avec ThemePark et Photoshop


----------



## tantoillane (14 Mai 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> je pensais que ce fil était destiné à ceux qui fabriquent les thèmes, mais si ce n'est qu'une expo, alors je peux participer : voilà





tweek a dit:


> avec ThemePark et Photoshop




A non, il y en a qui créent vraiment :rateau: . Effectivement, il est sympa comme skin, et moins lourd que le mien (que je n'ai même pas créé). Le fond d'écran me fait trop rire


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mai 2007)

David Lanham


----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> David Lanham


 
Ouaip


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mai 2007)

merci, ca fait du bien retourner en enfance


----------



## Didjo (14 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> avec ThemePark et Photoshop



Tu ferais tourner ton fichier rsc de iTunes ? Voire ton fichier psd histoire de voir comment t'a fais ça...

Merci !


----------



## tweek (15 Mai 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Tu ferais tourner ton fichier rsc de iTunes ? Voire ton fichier psd histoire de voir comment t'a fais &#231;a...
> 
> Merci !



Je veux bien filer la skin iTunes, mais pas mes sources PSD    


Pour les images y'a rien de sorcier, quelques coups de plume pour faire les fl&#232;ches, un 'tit remplissage au pot de peinture, et apr&#232;s tu joues avec les effets de lueur interne et externe 


Voil&#224; la skin pour les gens int&#233;ress&#233;s  

(visible que pour le mini lecteur uniquement)

edit: Faites un back-up de l'originale avant!


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

Pour ceux que çela interesse de pousser la custo' encore un peu plus loin, je tenais à vous signaler l'ouverture d'un nouveau fil intitulé [Nos screensavers sous OS X]. 

++


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

J'v&#233; vou&#232;r...


----------



## angelo95 (17 Mai 2007)

et voici le mien ! mais j'envie les v&#244;tres avec toutes ces modifications...


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mai 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> et voici le mien ! mais j'envie les vôtres avec toutes ces modifications...


 
Il a quand même du très bon, ton fond d'écran, même sans modifications majeures, le fond d'écran embelli deja pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Très joli Angelo .


----------



## ice (17 Mai 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> et voici le mien ! mais j'envie les vôtres avec toutes ces modifications...



J'adore ton fond d'écran


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2007)

Sympatoche le fond d'&#233;cran


----------



## angelo95 (18 Mai 2007)

Merci ! Il vient de Interface Lift : http://interfacelift.com/


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2007)

Je croyais que c'&#233;tait une photo personnelle


----------



## angelo95 (18 Mai 2007)

Zut ! J'ai perdu une occasion de me faire valoir ...


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2007)

voila le mien du moment.... 

Ejoy !

CLEAN

DIRTY


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2007)

Original


----------



## rizoto (19 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> voila le mien du moment....
> 
> Ejoy !
> 
> ...



original mais un peu tristounet !


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2007)

C'est le but aussi de fair hyper sobre


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2007)

&#199;a a un c&#244;t&#233; _de stijl_ bien sympa. Sans doute plus compatible avec de longues heures de travail que nombre de desktops pr&#233;sent&#233;s par ici.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ça a un côté _de stijl_ bien sympa. Sans doute plus compatible avec de longues heures de travail que nombre de desktops présentés par ici.



Rassure moi, tu a vu ca au dock non ??


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mai 2007)

Salut!
j'espere que &#231;a va vous plaire!
Simple et beau.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

À l'avenir tu pourrais rendre cliquable l'image pour afficher ton bureau en taille normale, ce serait mieux .


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: the Valley de Manicho


C'est d'une beauté!!!Je n'arrive pas a récuperer le Wallpaper!Comment je fais?


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mai 2007)

oui, c'est un peu dommage comme vue


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Rassure moi, tu a vu ca au dock non ??


Lapin compris ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> C'est d'une beauté!!!Je n'arrive pas a récuperer le Wallpaper!Comment je fais?



tu clic sur le lien précité, et une fois sur deviantart, tu clic sur download dans la sidebar de gauche.


----------



## ZB_69 (19 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> voila le mien du moment....
> 
> Ejoy !
> 
> ...




sobre... et très joli ! 

par contre dans le menubar, en haut à droite : ce qui semble être une courbe de bande passante, qu'est ce que c'est ?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2007)

L'occupation du CPU, cela m'est tres utile car je fais pas mal de rendus 3D et ca me permet de gerer mon occupation...

C'est menu meters, parametré en nuances de gris pour les coulers


----------



## ZB_69 (19 Mai 2007)

merci beaucoup ! c'est la couleur de la courbe qui me faisait douter.


----------



## iHeard (20 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut!
> j'espere que ça va vous plaire!
> Simple et beau.





Comment faites vous pour avoir un dock transparent


----------



## Darfox (20 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Comment faites vous pour avoir un dock transparent


Part &#224; la recherche d'un logiciel qui s'appel ClearDock


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut!
> j'espere que ça va vous plaire!
> Simple et beau.



Le lien du dock stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Part à la recherche d'un logiciel qui s'appel ClearDock



Avec le lien.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le lien du dock stp ?



Je ne comprends pas ta question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

Tu l'as eu ou ton wall?


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2007)

Hey regardez sur interfacelift.com il est magnifique ce site!!


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Hey regardez sur interfacelift.com il est magnifique ce site!!



j'y vais regulierement, mais pas trouvé celui la  un lien peu etre?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ta question
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du wall , je voulai dire


----------



## kenell (20 Mai 2007)

trouvé ! : wall

pas mal !


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2007)

C'est dur de trouver le wall car IL est enorme!!
Laissez moi un MP je vous enverrai le WALL &#224; plus!!!!
Voila mon tout nouveau bureau j'espere que vous aller l'aimer!




Ciao


----------



## GuyomT (20 Mai 2007)

Je ne voudrais pas jouer au d&#233;lateur, mais &#224; partir de deux mots clefs et d'un moteur de recherche, je suis tomb&#233; direct sur 2 packs d'ic&#244;nes accompagn&#233; du wallpaper en question 

En tout cas, tu as un superbe desk

Edit : il semblerait que le degr&#233; de raret&#233; est augment&#233; d'un cran, le lien vers le set d'ic&#244;nes + le wall semble ne plus fonctionner&#8230; Bien jou&#233;


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas jouer au délateur, mais à partir de deux mots clefs et d'un moteur de recherche, je suis tombé direct sur 2 packs d'icônes accompagné du wallpaper en question
> 
> En tout cas, tu as un superbe desk
> 
> Edit : il semblerait que le degré de rareté est augmenté d'un cran, le lien vers le set d'icônes + le wall semble ne plus fonctionner Bien joué


Salut,tu me parles à moi?
Si c'est le cas tu peux me demander les walls par MP,je ne mets pas les liens car je les oublie!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

Mets tes desks en taille normale cliquable la prochaine fois s'Il te plaît.


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> voila le mien du moment....
> 
> Ejoy !
> 
> ...




Hop si qqun veut mon fond d'&#233;cran le voila


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> C'est dur de trouver le wall car IL est enorme!!
> Laissez moi un MP je vous enverrai le WALL à plus!!!!
> Voila mon tout nouveau bureau j'espere que vous aller l'aimer!
> 
> ...




Superbe Wall!!  :love: 


un MPééé s'il vous pléééé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Superbe Wall!!  :love:



Salut Florian, 

C'est un Français qui a fait ca. Voici le wall en question, ainsi que les icônes assorties : partie1 & 2. Le site de l'auteur est Graphik Intrusion et voici sa page deviantArt.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2007)

Font (Silk): Eurostile.
Wallpaper: Houseware.
Theme: Truth (Susumu Yoshida).
iTunes: Cover Sutra.


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Salut Florian,
> 
> C'est un Français qui a fait ca. Voici le wall en question, ainsi que les icônes assorties : partie1 & 2. Le site de l'auteur est Graphik Intrusion et voici sa page deviantArt.



YESSSSSS   merci!   


Je prépare un ptit desk pour ce soir :love:


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mai 2007)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut,tu me parles &#224; moi?
> Si c'est le cas tu peux me demander les walls par MP,je ne mets pas les liens car je les oublie!



vu que ce n'est pas toi le createur, le minimum serais de donner un nom d'artiste pour rendre justice a l'artiste plutot que laisser tumb le faire

Il sait tout faire tumb mais quand meme  Heureusement qu'il est la ...

Sinon le wall tu peux directement l'ulpoader sur imageshak et le mettre a disposition tu y passeras moins de temps que en MP pour tout le monde


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> vu que ce n'est pas toi le createur, le minimum serais de donner un nom d'artiste pour rendre justice a l'artiste plutot que laisser tumb le faire
> 
> Il sait tout faire tumb mais quand meme  Heureusement qu'il est la ...
> 
> Sinon le wall tu peux directement l'ulpoader sur imageshak et le mettre a disposition tu y passeras moins de temps que en MP pour tout le monde



Je ne site pas le createur car j'ai oublié le site où j'air écupéré le WALL.
Et puis je ne me l'appropie âs car je ne peux faire d'aussi belles creations!
Le wall est marqué en bas par le site.


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mai 2007)

Excuse je voulais pas te vexer ce n'etais pas le but


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il sait tout faire tumb mais quand meme



si seulement    je suis loin d'être omniscient dans de si nombreux domaines


----------



## angelo95 (23 Mai 2007)

Et voici mon nouveau bureau avec Uno, ClearDock et des ic&#244;nes provenant de InterfaceLift :

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2497/image2dt5.png


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2007)

@ angelo: met une image plus petite, on a dit pas plus de 700*1000, hors tu as... 1440*900!


----------



## angelo95 (24 Mai 2007)

Oups désolé je m'aîtrise mal imageshack... désollé


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Hop.
Pas la première fois que je customise un peu, mais ce soir, comme j'ai tout remanié, j'en profite pour passer ici. 





Je suis resté longtemps au "total orange", là je me lance dans le "over blue".


----------



## madekan (28 Mai 2007)

Voilà moi!





le petit dessin du milieu est de David B.


----------



## Albadros (28 Mai 2007)

Je vois que vous ne connaissez pas le racourcci  Shift + Pomme +  3   ou 4  pour faire un screen sans ouvrir capture 

Bobbynountchak : j'aime tjs autant cette icone du casque pour itunes, elle a trop la classe 

Madekan : pfiou comment vous faites pour rester sur du full blanc ^^ moi ca m'arrache les yeux apres 3 minutes... et alors le soir ds le noir c'est la crise d'&#233;pillespie 

Sinon est-ce que qqun connaitrait le programme de cette icone pcq je la trouve trop jolie mais je ne sais ou la trouver 





Sinon mon desk qui n'a toujours pas bcp chang&#233; apart wall/ barre de butler / icone de mail  et qqes trucs qui ne sont pas sur le screen 

J'attend impatiemment le prochain pack stickies de iconfactory 





http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/b/27mai.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Sinon est-ce que qqun connaitrait le programme de cette icone pcq je la trouve trop jolie mais je ne sais ou la trouver



Transmission ou xTorrent sans doute mais l'icone je ne sais pas.


----------



## PawBroon (28 Mai 2007)

Je pense qu'il s'agit de l'icone de MacHeist.
Et quand je dis "Je pense", c'est avec un très haut niveau de certitude.

La voilà :


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2007)

wow tu pense bien, faudra que tu m'apprennes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Maintenant voir quelle application exacte avec les taux de download/upload.


----------



## Darkfire (28 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Maintenant voir quelle application exacte avec les taux de download/upload.



Selon moi, c'est Transmission...comme cit&#233; plus haut.
(En tout cas pas Xtorrent, il n'affiche que les taux de download, en plus c'est sur fond noir )

EDIT : Ben non, il semblerait que ce soit autre chose, car chez moi, l'ic&#244;ne de transmission est diff&#233;rente.




En fait, je dirais que c'est une ancienne version de Transmission pour &#234;tre exact, mais on s'en fout hein


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Maintenant voir quelle application exacte avec les taux de download/upload.


Je dirais transmission.

En tout cas elle fait pareil, faut choisir dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de voir les taux de transfert ou non.

EDIT : OK, grill&#233;.


----------



## Albadros (28 Mai 2007)

Merci merci  mais j'avais juste besoin de l'icone


----------



## PawBroon (28 Mai 2007)

Qu'est ce qu'on est incroyablement serviable dans cette partie du Forum.
:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Selon moi, c'est Transmission...comme cité plus haut.
> (En tout cas pas Xtorrent, il n'affiche que les taux de download, en plus c'est sur fond noir )
> 
> EDIT : Ben non, il semblerait que ce soit autre chose, car chez moi, l'icône de transmission est différente.
> ...



Oui ou il a changé l'icone de son transmission


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Salut

Je repasse parce que j'ai un petit souci.
J'ai voulu changer l'affichage de la date et de l'haure dans la barre des menus...
J'ai suivi le lien donné par Augie dans son tuto, qui envoyait sur cette astuce.

Je l'ai mise en application, j'ai tout essayé, ça marche pas.

Du coup, dans ces pages j'ai lu qu'un petit soft appelé Wclock pouvait se charger pour moi de faire les modifications qui m'intéressent. Or je n'arrive à le télécharger nulle part. 

A chaque fois on me dit que les serveurs sont introuvables, etc...

Bref, est-ce que quelqu'un a lien viable dans ses cartons ou je pourrais trouver ce fameux freeware?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2007)

Salut,

tu peux aussi passer par MenuCalendarClock, qui te permet de changer complètement l'affichage de la date (entière par exemple), et de l'heure. Je l'ai activé chez moi, et j'ai désactivé l'horloge de Mac OS X. Voilà ce que ça donne : 







Bien sur, les formats d'affichage de la date et de l'heure sont variés et tu peux les changer toi-même.
Tu peux le télécharger ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

OK, j'essaye ça, Thanx eu lotte.


----------



## Darkfire (28 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui ou il a changé l'icone de son transmission



Oui oui, je sais bien qu'il a changé l'icône  , mais si tu regardes bien, tu vois que les champs dans lesquels les taux de transfert sont inscrits sont différents dans sa version.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Du coup, dans ces pages j'ai lu qu'un petit soft appelé Wclock pouvait se charger pour moi de faire les modifications qui m'intéressent. Or je n'arrive à le télécharger nulle part.
> 
> ...



Chez moi, il y a le lien de MacUpdate qui marche. ------>ICI<------


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Chez moi, il y a le lien de MacUpdate qui marche. ------>ICI<------



Re-thanx eu lotte. 

Je crois que j'ai ce qu'il me faut merci!


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mai 2007)

Ici 

Maux d'édith : bon ben j'ai rien dit


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2007)

T'arrives en retard, Dos ?


----------



## spool001 (28 Mai 2007)

Salut,
je pense n'avoir jamais posté dans ce forum, donc pour ma grande première je vous fais partager mon desktop:






Thème: Xero
Police: Eurostyle
Fond d'écran: je me souviens plus :rose: 
Icones dock: Self made
Icones: Neige


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Très joli et bienvenue (même si tu es inscrit depuis longtemps).


----------



## Pouasson (28 Mai 2007)

Bien le bonsoir 

Petit changement de décors 
*
Clean : 
*





*Dirty : *


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Mai 2007)

Clean / Dirty


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2007)

Marrant le fond d'&#233;cran. 

Comment tu fais pour changer les polices d'itunes comme &#231;a?


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Marrant le fond d'écran.
> 
> Comment tu fais pour changer les polices d'itunes comme ça?



Silk !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Silk !


Thanx. 

_(Ah merde c'est payant... Bon, ben j'attendrai d'avoir 10 euros &#224; foutre en l'air. )_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

On peut trouver l'icone fraise où s'il te plaît ?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mai 2007)

Tr&#232;s joli bureau Simon 

O&#249; peut on trouver le fond d'&#233;cran stp ? 

Merci


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2007)

la fraise me fait penser &#224; smultron, bon apparement c'est pas &#231;a mais l'icone peut etre pas mal aussi


----------



## PawBroon (30 Mai 2007)

Pour les fans de fraises à la Smultron, il y a le Smultron Better Icons Pack :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22895

Dont acte.


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Très joli bureau Simon
> 
> Où peut on trouver le fond d'écran stp ?
> 
> ...





C0rentin a dit:


> On peut trouver l'icone fraise où s'il te plaît ?



Elle fait partie d'un pack de ressources de remplacement par Susumu .
On ne le trouve plus en ligne alors je l'ai uploadé !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Un grand merci &#224; vous !


----------



## Darfox (31 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate, tu as utilisé quelle police dans ton dernier screen ???
Merci


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Sim le pirate, tu as utilisé quelle police dans ton dernier screen ???
> Merci


Je mise 200 sur comic sans MS!!

Qui dit mieux?


----------



## CERDAN (31 Mai 2007)

comic avec ms  !!! ?


----------



## tweek (31 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je mise 200 sur comic sans MS!!
> 
> Qui dit mieux?



Non, c'est pas comic sans, elle est hideuse cette font, on la voit partout...


----------



## Didjo (31 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Non, c'est pas comic sans, elle est hideuse cette font, on la voit partout...



Elle est pas hideuse parce-qu'on la voit partout ! Elle est même très belle ! Mais ça s'appelle une overdose. Du coup des gens arrêtés dans leurs idées lancent des "Ban Comic Sans".








Chez les humains on appelle ce phénomène « La Mode ».

[fin du petit message militantiste]


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2007)

Allez hop, tiens, une image. 

Un peu remanié par rapport à la dernière fois ou je suis passé : l'affichage de l'heure, quelques icones ont changé, fond d'écran différent...

Je me suis fait deux autres sets d'icones à partir de celui-ci : un vert et un rouge. 
Comme ça je pourrai changer en fonction de l'humeur. 

Voilà c'est là :




Et ça va certainement rester comme ça un certain temps.


----------



## tweek (31 Mai 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Elle est pas hideuse parce-qu'on la voit partout ! Elle est même très belle ! Mais ça s'appelle une overdose. Du coup des gens arrêtés dans leurs idées lancent des "Ban Comic Sans".



Non non, je n'ai pas dit qu'elle est hideuse parce qu'on la voit partout, mais elle est vraiment hideuse et en plus, on la voit partout.


----------



## AlBundy (31 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate, le soft qui te permet d'afficher la pochette sur le bureau n'est pas coversutra il me semble non ? C'est quel soft ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Mai 2007)

Darfox a dit:


> Sim le pirate, tu as utilisé quelle police dans ton dernier screen ???
> Merci



La Kotorimaji ! (une font japonaise en fait) 



AlBundy a dit:


> Sim le pirate, le soft qui te permet d'afficher la pochette sur le bureau n'est pas coversutra il me semble non ? C'est quel soft ?


 
C'est un widget, Itunes Vinyl (dont j'ai modifié les ressources )


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2007)

Pour une fois que c'est rangé, j'en profite


----------



## Albadros (1 Juin 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Clean / Dirty



Un peu à la masse  mais j'avais qqes pages de retard 

J'aime bcp tes icones que tu as mis dans ton finder 

tu saurais les up ? ou un tit lien ?

Je sais qu'elles viennent de logiciels comme iDvd pour la baguette magique, Delicious library pour la bibliotheque  mais celle de la porte je sais pas et elle est jolie  comme les autres d'ailleurs  

Donc si tu sais m'aider


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Un peu à la masse  mais j'avais qqes pages de retard
> 
> J'aime bcp tes icones que tu as mis dans ton finder
> 
> ...



Je trouve magnifique la police utilisée dans itunes .. je sais comment la modifier dans mail mais pour itunes ?  

(et pis c'est quoi le nom de la police ?)


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je vous expose à nouveau mon desk, quelques changements depuis la dernière fois, toujours aussi soft.

http://www.allo-image.net/index.php?page=image&id=18644

Icones du dock : me
Icone de l'iMac : Blend
Gauges en bas à gauche : Yahoo ! widgets

Si vous avez d'autres question, dites le moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Je trouve magnifique la police utilis&#233;e dans itunes .. je sais comment la modifier dans mail mais pour itunes ?
> 
> (et pis c'est quoi le nom de la police ?)


T'as toutes les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions dans les deux derni&#232;res pages... Ya qu'&#224; lire...


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous expose à nouveau mon desk, quelques changements depuis la dernière fois, toujours aussi soft.
> 
> ...



C'est normal le doublon sur tes icones du dock ?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juin 2007)

Je ne vois pas le doublon, il faut m'expliquer


----------



## Syusuke (2 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le doublon, il faut m'expliquer



P'tre il a confondu " PHOS " et " PHOB " ?


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2007)

@ JPTK...
c'est sur ton mini? :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juin 2007)

Syusuke a dit:


> P'tre il a confondu " PHOS " et " PHOB " ?


je pense aussi  :hein:


----------



## Darfox (2 Juin 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> La Kotorimaji ! (une font japonaise en fait)


http://www.google.com/search?q=Kotorimaji

Alors là faut le faire. Tu pourais me dire où tu l'as trouvé ou me l'envoyé ??

Merci


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

Cerdan, bizarre ton dock, mais simple et sympa


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le doublon, il faut m'expliquer



Y'a deux fois le meme nom pour une meme application. Par exemple Finder, tu as deux fois FIDR FIDR.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juin 2007)

A ben, en fait c'est fait pour faire l'ombre "eau" de chaques applis   mais je n'ai pas réussi à inverser son sens :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2007)

Photoshop ??

Tu ecris un texte, tu duplique le calque, puis tu fait CTR+ T et clique droit pour faire symetrie horizontale ou alors tu le bouge a la main de 180° avec les carrés des cotés (clique a l'exterieur du cadre et tourne (garde appuyé sur shift pour vaire des angles a 45 ou 90)

Si tu a des questions n'hesite pas...


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> A ben, en fait c'est fait pour faire l'ombre "eau" de chaques applis   mais je n'ai pas réussi à inverser son sens :rose:



J'ai fait un tutoriel Photoshop sur mon site pour l'effet de reflet


----------



## huexley (2 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'ai fait un tutoriel Photoshop sur mon site pour l'effet de reflet


Merci pour le tuto sur comment cr&#233;er une &#233;toile sous photoshop un coll&#232;gue cherchais exactement ceci.

Quand &#224; mon bureau (un clic dessus pour le voir en grand)





Petit fond d'&#233;cran fait main, je met toujours un logo sur fond noir que je garde quelques jours puis change. Reste une question, quelqu'un &#224; une astuce pour que la pomme et Spotlight soient noir ?

Merci ​


----------



## iHeard (2 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'ai fait un tutoriel Photoshop sur mon site pour l'effet de reflet




Mettre une partie de ton site en français ne serait pas superflu  

Tiens, Guikit est fermé


----------



## SirG (2 Juin 2007)

Oauip des tutos sympas malgré un accent très frenchy.  

Par contre, je remarque des différences dans les possiblités entre les versions de Photoshop de certains tutos sur le net et ma version. Je ne trouve pas la fonction 'WARP' à l'endroit indiqué par exemple.

En tout cas, tous ces desks me donnent envie de refaire le mien.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @ JPTK...
> c'est sur ton mini? :rateau:



bah ouai


----------



## tweek (3 Juin 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Mettre une partie de ton site en français ne serait pas superflu



Nan. T'as qu'à apprendre l'anglais d'abord  


   




			
				 SirG a dit:
			
		

> Oauip des tutos sympas malgré un accent très frenchy.
> 
> Par contre, je remarque des différences dans les possiblités entre les versions de Photoshop de certains tutos sur le net et ma version. Je ne trouve pas la fonction 'WARP' à l'endroit indiqué par exemple.



J'ai utilisé la version 11.0 de la Creative Suite 3 




Plus la peine de les télécharger mon site est fermé (encore ) dépassé le quota de bande passante   :rateau:


----------



## iHeard (3 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Nan. T'as qu'à apprendre l'anglais d'abord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change de fournisseur   ou de formule


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Reste une question, quelqu'un à une astuce pour que la pomme et Spotlight soient noir ?



Passer par ThemePark, ouvir Extras.rsrc, rechercher la pomme et spotlight souvent dans rootmenu et juste l'ouvrir avec un éditeur d'images et changer les couleurs.


----------



## SirG (3 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Nan. T'as qu'à apprendre l'anglais d'abord
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gentil, mais la mise à jour n'est pas dans mes objectifs actuels, vu son tarif. 
Pourtant, les tutos que j'ai vus avaient été fait sur base de CS2 comme la mienne. Je vais voir s'il n'y a pas de mise à jour gratuite à partir de ma version.


----------



## GuyomT (5 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, voici mon desk.

Ne cherchez pas trop la custo (il n'y en a pas) mais attardez vous davantage sur le wallpaper.
Il s'agit d'une publicité pour le WWF russe destinée à la protection du léopard.

De part et d'autre du visuel 2 dates : *1984* & *2007* pour symboliser le début de la menace et l'extinction de cette espèce.

Parallèle amusant avec l'histoire d'Apple donc : 
- 1984 : la célèbre publicité diffusée lors de la finale du superbowl de la même année
- 2007 : date de sortie du nouvel OS X, aka Leopard.

Voilà, tout ça pour ça :


----------



## Darkfire (5 Juin 2007)

@GuyomT

Très sympa ton wall, un petit lien à nous donner ?  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## GuyomT (5 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> @GuyomT
> 
> Très sympa ton wall, un petit lien à nous donner ?
> Merci d'avance.



Hop par ici !


----------



## banewone (6 Juin 2007)

mon premier desktop http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3395/image1111py1.png


----------



## CERDAN (6 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s Beau wall et icones du dock, bravo pour l'association  un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## SirG (6 Juin 2007)

Je confirme, il est vraiment bien.

A mon tour. J'ai changé légèrement le fond de mon PowerBook.


----------



## banewone (6 Juin 2007)

merci mon wall vien de chez deviantart http://www.deviantart.com/deviation...ai&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


----------



## oohTONY (6 Juin 2007)

Mon bureau super bordélique à cause de 'plein de créations' (site/images...)





http://wallpamac.free.fr/?p=39


----------



## eyescarz (6 Juin 2007)

le miens en ce moment


----------



## F118I4 (7 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s bon ton wall et ton icone Vista HD , un petit lien pour le wall et aussi un pour l' icone Vista HD ?
Merci


----------



## tweek (7 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> le miens en ce moment



Quel est le thème please ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

Z'&#234;tes bien curieux, mon ami ! 





P.S : J'aime bien les ic&#244;nes du dock.


----------



## eyescarz (7 Juin 2007)

le theme ici http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2478
l'icon(en png) ici http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6955/imacpngvistarf1.png


----------



## eyescarz (7 Juin 2007)

et le wall http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1278


----------



## crazer (9 Juin 2007)

Voila le mien du moment...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Pas mal. 

C'est quoi le programme dans ta barre des menus qui donnent la température, un pourcentage et une fréquence? C'est pas Menumeter c'te truc.


----------



## landrih (9 Juin 2007)

le mien


----------



## crazer (9 Juin 2007)

> C'est quoi le programme dans ta barre des menus qui donnent la température, un pourcentage et une fréquence?



C'est core duo temp...je me souviens plus du lien pour le télécharger mais avec google c'est vite trouvé....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

crazer a dit:


> C'est core duo temp...je me souviens plus du lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger mais avec google c'est vite trouv&#233;....



Ca doit &#234;tre une maj alors, j'avais p&#244; &#231;a sur mon MB. 
Marchera pas avec le G5.

mici


----------



## Albadros (9 Juin 2007)

Voila j'repose la question pcq Sim ne m'a pas r&#233;pondu (et ca fait un ptit temps que j'ai envoy&#233; le mp  ) donc j'en appelle a votre aide 

http://users.skynet.be/fa354973/woodtruckd.png

Je trouve les icones du finder tres sympa mais je ne les trouve nulle part, notamment celle du cable ethernet, de la pile de cd's, du dossier download, de l'armoire pleine de livres et de la porte..  

Ce sont des icones d'applications ? si oui lesquelles?

 Aidez un n'albadros tout perduuuu


----------



## tweek (9 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila j'repose la question pcq Sim ne m'a pas répondu (et ca fait un ptit temps que j'ai envoyé le mp  ) donc j'en appelle a votre aide
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/fa354973/woodtruckd.png



J'aime bien iTunes sur roulettes...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila j'repose la question pcq Sim ne m'a pas répondu (et ca fait un ptit temps que j'ai envoyé le mp  ) donc j'en appelle a votre aide
> Je trouve les icones du finder tres sympa mais je ne les trouve nulle part, notamment celle du cable ethernet, de la pile de cd's, du dossier download, de l'armoire pleine de livres et de la porte..
> 
> Ce sont des icones d'applications ? si oui lesquelles?
> ...



Ce sont des icones très secrètes de Susumu qu'il n'a jamais mis en ligne je crois (pas sûr).
Je suis intéressé aussi .


----------



## Sim le pirate (10 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila j'repose la question pcq Sim ne m'a pas répondu (et ca fait un ptit temps que j'ai envoyé le mp  ) donc j'en appelle a votre aide
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/fa354973/woodtruckd.png
> 
> ...



Oups désolé mais j'étais en pleine session d'exam, pas trop le temps de glander sur macg ! 
Alors la porte et l'armoire viennent du pack Cats de susumu,
le cable ethernet et le camion viennent du transmit replacement pack d'Adam Betts,
la pile de Cd, je l'ai rippée d'un desk de susumu :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila voila !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Merci, dommage qu'on ait pas l'originale pour la pile de CD.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juin 2007)

Bloup !


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Bloup !


Super le wall!! un petit lien?


----------



## alexfvl (11 Juin 2007)

*Wallpaper* : Unknown ?
*Theme* : SnowAqua by Ultraman
*Icons* : The MixT
*Adium* : The MixT (Self Themed & Ultratags)
*Music* : TAT303


----------



## Max77 (11 Juin 2007)

ice a dit:


> Super le wall!! un petit lien?



http://www.desktopography.net/


----------



## Albadros (11 Juin 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Oups désolé mais j'étais en pleine session d'exam, pas trop le temps de glander sur macg !
> Alors la porte et l'armoire viennent du pack Cats de susumu,
> le cable ethernet et le camion viennent du transmit replacement pack d'Adam Betts,
> la pile de Cd, je l'ai rippée d'un desk de susumu :
> ...



Grand Merci  C'est marrant pcq je les avais les icones Cats mais seulement les dossiers, il ne devait pas encore y avoir toutes ces icones la 



Poissondezil a dit:


> Bloup !



Sympa le wall en effet :rose:   tiens et c'est quoi l'icone de la PS2 ?  un émulateur ?  



alexfvl a dit:


> *Wallpaper* : Unknown ?
> *Theme* : SnowAqua by Ultraman
> *Icons* : The MixT
> *Adium* : The MixT (Self Themed & Ultratags)
> *Music* : TAT303



Raaaah  me suis fait doublé  elles sont magnifiques les icones de Jonas (= les dossiers :love: )

Sinon tres belle ensemble  ca donne une touche paradisiaque, bisounouresque (ouais j'adapte mon vocabulaire  )

Et un ptit lien pour l'icone du clavier que je n'ai jamais vue ?


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

Vampire m'avait pr&#233;venu et elle avait raison   
Le th&#232;me crystal clear, c'est joli, mais &#231;a lasse vite et surtout &#231;a saoule vite  
du coup voici mon nouveau desk' :


 


un peu de couleur en ce d&#233;but d'&#233;t&#233;  
je reste dans un th&#232;me noir : PhotoPro
et vous l'aures remarqu&#233;, les icones sont par contre toujours celle du th&#232;me crystal clear, elles sont tellement belles et tellement bien uniformis&#233;es :love:


----------



## Exxon (11 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> oui c'est normal, il te dit peut etre que ce ne sont pas des packages ?
> 
> Tu dois faire pomme + i sur l'icone de word et la changer toi meme
> 
> ...


 
Comment tu as fait pour personnaliser à ce point ton petit MAC  
Fabuleux. Je vais faire qq recherches


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> :love:



Un p'tit lien pour le Wall Toumak ?  Merci !


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un p'tit lien pour le Wall Toumak ?  Merci !



avec plaisir mais le probl&#232;me c'est que je sais plus o&#249; je l'ai trouv&#233; :rateau:  
si tu veux je te l'upload (pour toi et tous ceux qui le veulent biensur ) sur rapishare ou megauplaod


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Comment tu as fait pour personnaliser à ce point ton petit MAC
> Fabuleux. Je vais faire qq recherches



Lire le tutoriel déjà.


----------



## ice (11 Juin 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> http://www.desktopography.net/


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Exxon (11 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lire le tutoriel déjà.


 
  Je l'avais trouvé  
Je vais bien kiffer a personnaliser mon Imac :love:


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> avec plaisir mais le problème c'est que je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé :rateau:
> si tu veux je te l'upload (pour toi et tous ceux qui le veulent biensur ) sur rapishare ou megauplaod



Sinon il porte quoi comme nom d'origine ?
Avec ça et google on devrait pouvoir retrouver la source


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sinon il porte quoi comme nom d'origine ?
> Avec &#231;a et google on devrait pouvoir retrouver la source



Grunge.jpg :rateau:  
&#231;a fait rien je vais l'uploader et je mettrai le lien 

EDIT :
ch&#232;re MamaCass, je n'ai pas eu &#224; l'uploader 
je viens de le retrouver, merci google  
http://monbureau9.free.fr/Wallpapers/Grunge.jpg
par ailleurs, ce site propose de superbes wall


----------



## Pouasson (11 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Sympa le wall en effet :rose:   tiens et c'est quoi l'icone de la PS2 ?  un émulateur ?



Ca? Beuuuh non voyons...


----------



## kapov (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Vampire m'avait prévenu et elle avait raison
> Le thème crystal clear, c'est joli, mais ça lasse vite et surtout ça saoule vite
> du coup voici mon nouveau desk' :
> 
> ...




ma parole! je vais demander des copyright moi


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

kapov a dit:


> ma parole! je vais demander des copyright moi


pourquoi ça, je t'ai "piqué" quelque chose ?!


----------



## kapov (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi &#231;a, je t'ai "piqu&#233;" quelque chose ?!




nan nan je blague, mais associer photopro avec un fond orange je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; fait...

pour m&#233;moire: 





d'ailleurs je suis &#224; l'origine de la mode des fonds d'ecran oranges  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

kapov a dit:


> nan nan je blague, mais associer photopro avec un fond orange je l'avais déjà fait...
> d'ailleurs je suis à l'origine de la mode des fonds d'ecran oranges  :rateau: :rose:


en effet, c'est assez stylé


----------



## kapov (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> en effet, c'est assez stylé



merci bien


----------



## ncocacola (12 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
J'aimerai savoir comment Toumak a fait pour avoir des icones de dock noires et surtout, situ&#233;es &#224; gauche de l'&#233;cran.
Merci d'avance,
ncocacola


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'aimerai savoir comment Toumak a fait pour avoir des icones de dock noires et surtout, situées à gauche de l'écran.
> Merci d'avance,
> ncocacola



elles sont pas noires, elles sont transparentes  
pour mettre le dock à gauche, rends-toi dans les préférences systèmes


----------



## ncocacola (12 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup ton desk est vraiment magnifique


----------



## MamaCass (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> EDIT :
> chère MamaCass, je n'ai pas eu à l'uploader
> je viens de le retrouver, merci google
> http://monbureau9.free.fr/Wallpapers/Grunge.jpg
> par ailleurs, ce site propose de superbes wall



Merci  

Peux pas te bouler alors, obligée de dire "Merci" en public :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2007)

Peu de custo sur celui-ci, le fond d'écran est de Pixel Grafix. La menubar comprends de gauche à droite Tiger Launch, Last FM, Deskshade et F10 Launch Studio.
J'ai repertorié tous mes anciens desks ici.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Comme la bonne vieille époque où tu faisais cela pour ceux des autres .


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

Tu l'aimes biens mon Quicktime rose-poufiasse, hein tumb?    

Mon desk actuel: Clean only


----------



## CERDAN (13 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tu l'aimes biens mon Quicktime rose-poufiasse, hein tumb?
> 
> Mon desk actuel: Clean only



Super, je trouve ca très beau et les icones aussi, sauf celle de Quicktime  :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai que ce roe la est bien moche 

Sinon j'aime bien le rose pourtant......


----------



## Exxon (13 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tu l'aimes biens mon Quicktime rose-poufiasse, hein tumb?
> 
> Mon desk actuel: Clean only


 
C'est quoi l'espece de fraise?


----------



## ice (13 Juin 2007)

Moi je l'aime bien le rose


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tu l'aimes biens mon Quicktime rose-poufiasse, hein tumb?
> 
> Mon desk actuel: Clean only





Tu les as eu où tous ses icones du dock , ils sont géniaux !!!! :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> C'est quoi l'espece de fraise?



 Smultron normalement  :love:


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu les as eu où tous ses icones du dock , ils sont géniaux !!!! :rose:



Lesquelles? Des ptites préscisions m'aideront à te fournir des liens


----------



## Albadros (13 Juin 2007)

Il est si bien que ca Simultron ? mieux que Word ou pages ?


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Il est si bien que ca Simultron ? mieux que Word ou pages ?



Euh... Smultron est un éditeur de texte orienté programmation. HTML, CSS, PHP etc...

Pareil que TextEdit, mais en mieux, presque pareil que TextMate, mais un peu moins bien, et gratuit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tu l'aimes biens mon Quicktime rose-poufiasse, hein tumb?    )



En même temps c'est juste une recoloration .


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Lesquelles? Des ptites préscisions m'aideront à te fournir des liens



L'icône de Mail et l'icône de Quick Time stp  merciiiiiiiii


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> L'icône de Mail et l'icône de Quick Time stp  merciiiiiiiii



icone de Mail: here (Jonas Rask)

icone de Quicktime: here (Made by me)


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Juin 2007)

L'icone de Mail ne marche pas


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2007)

le lien de tweek est pas bon, y'a un http de trop

voil&#224;


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Juin 2007)

Pour une fois que Maiwen est une aide salvatrice , merci


----------



## Albadros (14 Juin 2007)

http://membres.lycos.fr/albadros/b/13juin.jpg

Voila il est encore en cours de travaux 

mais j'ai boss&#233; tte la soir&#233;e sur le petit l&#233;zard ^^
qui n'est pas de moi mais j'ai pas mal travaill&#233; pour le rendre ainsi et bien le decouper ac ombres etc...
Donc le Wall c'est un mix entre 2 walls du pack de qui accompagne les dossiers Jonas auquel j'ai rajout&#233; le l&#233;zard et mis aux couleurs des dossiers 

Par contre ca m'enerve l'ombre de la barre de menu mais bon  ac Shadow Killer c'est pas terrible ca change tout ^^

Edit :   j'vais aussi travailler les icones pour les mettre aux meme couleurs

Question : la barre sous le menu ca rend bien ou pas ?  j'arrive pas a me d&#233;cider


----------



## Toumak (14 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Question : la barre sous le menu ca rend bien ou pas ?  j'arrive pas a me décider



ça donne assez bien
sinon l'ensemble est déjà très joli


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

Idée originale de la barre Danger en dessous de la barre du Finder 


Dommage que l'ombre de celle-ci assombrisse les rayures.


----------



## Albadros (14 Juin 2007)

ouep hélas :s fin j'ai encore un peu essayé de jouer sur les couleurs mais ca change pas grand chose :s


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> ouep hélas :s fin j'ai encore un peu essayé de jouer sur les couleurs mais ca change pas grand chose :s



et en essayant de la faire plus haute ?


----------



## Albadros (14 Juin 2007)

alors elle est cachée par la barre :s ca m'enerve vrmt cette ombre, pcq sur les fond blanc ca rend aussi super mal :rose:


----------



## manustyle (14 Juin 2007)

Pour les press&#233;s, le wallpaper officiel de Leopard 

http://www.clubic.com/fond-ecran-38433-mac-os-x-10-5-leopard.html


----------



## F118I4 (14 Juin 2007)

Je rajouterai pour ceux qui veulent un autre Wallpaper de leopard *i&#231;i* ou encore *time machine*
 , il y a le dock fa&#231;on leopard que l' on peut t&#233;l&#233;charger *i&#231;i* (Source *Monke forums.macrumors.com*) et aussi pour la transparence de la barre menu *MenuShade*.


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le wallpaper ac le DVD il est super


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Je trouvais le wallpaper ac le dvd d'os x leopard un peu terne, alors je l'ai modifié :
original
modifié

C'est pas encore top mais c'est déja mieux je trouve.


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Juin 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Pour les press&#233;s, le wallpaper officiel de Leopard
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/fond-ecran-38433-mac-os-x-10-5-leopard.html


Merci, et du coup...
Comme un air de Leopard...


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Bete question probablement mais comment on fait pour rendre le dock invisible ? :$


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Bete question probablement mais comment on fait pour rendre le dock invisible ? :$


Clear Dock, gratuit !


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Ohoh pas mal du tout merci beaucoup je vais donner un look leopard aussi


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Et voila le r&#233;sultat : 
screenshot

Je sais que c'est pas fort customiser j'avais changer toutes les icones avant puis j'ai r&#233;install et plus modifi&#233; depuis :s
H&#233;sitez pas &#224; donner votre avis.


----------



## nogdra (14 Juin 2007)

Comment s'y prend-on pour changer le dock ainsi, je veux dire, qu'est ce qu'on fait avec le dock.psd 1 fois qu'on l'a télécharger .?


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

1) tu vires le dock avec cleandock
2) tu ouvres ton wallpaper avec un éditeur d'image et tu coles par dessus le dock.psd en bas  au milieu
3) tu mets le wallpaper modifié comme wallpaper


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Et voila le résultat :
> 
> Je sais que c'est pas fort customiser j'avais changer toutes les icones avant puis j'ai réinstall et plus modifié depuis :s
> Hésitez pas à donner votre avis.


Il faudrait que tu postes des photos réduites. Ou aussi bien des liens vers les photos voulues.


----------



## steiner (14 Juin 2007)

Toutes mes excuses. Heu y a une option pour les réduire ? ou je dois les réduire moi meme?
Fin toujours est-il que j'edit le poste plus haut et je remplace par un lien


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2007)

Merci pour la modification.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2007)

[/INDENT]





saint_shaka a dit:


> Je rajouterai pour ceux qui veulent un autre Wallpaper de leopard *içi* ou encore *time machine*
> , il y a le dock façon leopard que l' on peut télécharger *içi* (Source *Monke forums.macrumors.com*) et aussi pour la transparence de la barre menu *MenuShade*.



Dommage pour la transparence car ce n'est pas celle de Leopard.

Voila mon nouveau desk ! Merci à tous ceux qui ont pu me donner des fichiers utiles .

http://imagik.fr/image.php?id=viu1181885651z.png


----------



## Exxon (15 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi comme appli le truc en bas a droite qui indique l'état du Wifi / Ram et Proc?  

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2007)

Yahoo widget il me semble....


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Yahoo widget il me semble....



Oui, effectivement, Yahoo widjet : Neon Gauges


----------



## Exxon (15 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Oui, effectivement, Yahoo widjet : Neon Gauges


 
Possibilité d'avoir ca sur dashbord?
Je vais faire des recherches et si je trouve je mettrai le lien  mais si qq sait...


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2007)

On peut avoir ce widjet sur dashboard de Yahoo mais je ne pense pas de celui d'Apple ( a part de trouver un &#233;quivalent).


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> le theme ici http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2478
> l'icon(en png) ici http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6955/imacpngvistarf1.png



Vous n'auriez pas un autre thème pour modifier ensuite la transparence et la couleur   ? Et si possible sans modifier itunes et safari ? :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Juin 2007)

Le lien pour l'installateur ne marche plus


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2007)

tu tapes le lien en enlevant ce qu'il y a &#233;crit apr&#232;s macosx et tu cliques &#224; un endroit sur la page obtenue


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Juin 2007)

Merci


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2007)

Allez hop, avec tous vos trucs verts vous m'avez donné des idées. 

Je vais même faire comme les grands :

*cline*
*deurti*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Joli glandu .


----------



## Exxon (16 Juin 2007)

J'aimerai modifié l'icone d'un alias (Mes documents) que j'ai déplacé dans le dock.
Comment qu'on fait? Hay tapper pas je sais que ca doit etre marqué qq part....:rose: 

Sinon je profite de ce post pour vous remercier pour le fond ecran leopard...c'est trop bien j'ai l'impression d'avoir la tete dans mon jardin.


----------



## Exxon (16 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> J'aimerai modifié l'icone d'un alias (Mes documents) que j'ai déplacé dans le dock.
> Comment qu'on fait? Hay tapper pas je sais que ca doit etre marqué qq part....:rose:
> 
> Sinon je profite de ce post pour vous remercier pour le fond ecran leopard...c'est trop bien j'ai l'impression d'avoir la tete dans mon jardin.



Ya un tuto et sur www.cocoricones.info il t'expliques toute la manip ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

Tu fais trop bien le mec qui se r&#233;pond lui-m&#234;me. 

Sinon t'as toujours le tuto de macg&#233; rapport &#224; la customisation..


----------



## Albadros (16 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Ya un tuto et sur www.cocoricones.info il t'expliques toute la manip ! :love:



Mdr et Il est FIER hein ! de pouvoir s'expliquer a lui-meme


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Mdr et Il est FIER hein ! de pouvoir s'expliquer a lui-meme



Il a un post de plus que toi, alors t'as rien à lui dire.  

Sale nOOb.


----------



## Albadros (16 Juin 2007)

Pour faire mon craneur 

Tu disais ?  

Rappel :  Ne pas Spammer ni Flooder  

Allez pour une fois ca passe :rateau: 

et puis je postes des trucs plus constructifs   (ironyyyy   )


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Rappel :  Ne pas Spammer ni Flooder



Excusez-moi vôtre Altesse 

Propre - Sale





_Ouais bon c'est un 12" ca me change de l'imac intel_


----------



## CERDAN (16 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Excusez-moi vôtre Altesse
> 
> Propre - Sale
> 
> ...



Tu as Leopard ?


----------



## Tartopomme (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème. Je viens de m'acheter un macbook et je voudrais rendre mon dock transparent. Sur mon powerbook, j'utilisais Transparent dock mais, là, ça ne marche plus car le logiciel est (je cois) incompatible avec les intel. Idem pour Clear dock.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? J'aimerais vraiment retrouver ce fichu dock transparent et je n'ai pas envie d'attendre Léopard !!!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SirG (16 Juin 2007)

Les deux logiciels que tu cites sont disponibles et compatibles avec les machines équipées de processeurs Intel. Pas de soucis sur mon iMac Intel ni sur mon MacBook.

Transparent Dock

Clear Dock


----------



## Tartopomme (16 Juin 2007)

J'ai été sur ton lien pour transparent dock et c'est bien précisé que ce n'est pas compatible avec les processeurs intel  
Par contre, j'ai téléchargé clear dock et ça marche !! Merci beaucoup sirG


----------



## SirG (16 Juin 2007)

Désolé. C'est sur mon PowerBook qu'est Transparent Dock.:rose:


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu as Leopard ?



Non, c'est une vieille image que j'ai Photoshoppoppisée à mort.


----------



## Albadros (17 Juin 2007)

tiens tweek c'est quoi le truc dans ta fenetre safari : "Selectionnez ou cliquez pour ajouter"

le bande mauve


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> tiens tweek c'est quoi le truc dans ta fenetre safari : "Selectionnez ou cliquez pour ajouter"
> 
> la bande mauve




Web Clip


----------



## Pooley (17 Juin 2007)

c'est genre pour nous faire croire que c'est un développeur qui a reçu une béta de leopard et il veut nous faire baver


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est genre pour nous faire croire que c'est un développeur qui a reçu une béta de leopard et il veut nous faire baver



Excuses-moi j'essuie mes larmes de rire.


Je ne voie rien de bavant dans une barette mauve, ou dans un screenshot d'un OS (un vrai junkie, toi)

C'est plutot moi qui en bave à voir planter le Finder tout le temps...


----------



## eyescarz (17 Juin 2007)

vivement leopard


----------



## yzykom (17 Juin 2007)

fond d'écran
icônes Dock
icônes Bureau
icône Safari
ClearDock


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> vivement leopard



Très beau Wall 

Existe-il une version sans l'icone de TimeMachine, juste avec les étoiles ? 

sinon, as-tu un ptit lien pour le wall?

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (17 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Existe-il une version sans l'icone de TimeMachine, juste avec les étoiles ?



Oui , *içi* .


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui , *içi* .



Yes! Génial, merci beaucoup!


----------



## eyescarz (17 Juin 2007)

sinon voila celui avec l'icône
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/470/wallpapertimemachinebypgc3.png


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Juin 2007)

sweet desktop o' mine...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> sweet desktop o' mine...




L'icone du 12% c'est la batterie ??

C'est avec quoi ?? 

Joli desk


----------



## Exxon (17 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> fond d'écran
> icônes Dock
> icônes Bureau
> icône Safari
> ClearDock



C'est de saison... ca me donne envie de faire une tarte...
J'adore


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *L'icone du 12% c'est la batterie ??
> *
> C'est avec quoi ??
> 
> Joli desk




non c'est l'utilisation du CPU...

merci!


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Juin 2007)

je ne change jamais grand-chose hormis le fond d'écran.
je viens de trouver celui-là, kitsch à souhait, parfait. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'icone du 12&#37; c'est la batterie ??
> 
> C'est avec quoi ??
> 
> Joli desk




MenuMeters. 


En passant, &#231;a faisait longtemps.
Plus classique. Quoi que...  

Ici.

Edit: Sympa mademoisellecha.


----------



## eyescarz (18 Juin 2007)

et voila le miens avec un nouveau wall de leopard ainsi que les dossiers du dernier Chaton




les icones>>>http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?p=460480#post460480
les walls>>>http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=43909


----------



## Exxon (18 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> et voila le miens avec un nouveau wall de leopard ainsi que les dossiers du dernier Chaton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Comment on fait pour faire une session comme ca dans le dock. Finder + Préférence systeme / Le reste des applis / raccourci


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Comment on fait pour faire une session comme ca dans le dock. Finder + Préférence systeme / Le reste des applis / raccourci



Le séparateur n'est pas forcément un véritable séparateur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Dock Separators.


----------



## Didjo (18 Juin 2007)

Un petit coup de cur pour le orange.




Wall : The Lonely Speaker
Icones : Mix et couleurs retouchées by me (sphère : Gow|Be)
Thème : Aqua (couleurs retouchées by me aussi ; c'est vraiment super ThemePark !)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Très joli, bravo.
Je vais me taper une orange pour l'occasion.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli, bravo.
> Je vais me taper une orange pour l'occasion.


 
5 fruits et légumes par jour !
C'est bien C0rentin


----------



## Albadros (18 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Web Clip



Je trouve pas    

pas sur google et pas sur versiontracker...  

tu pourrais m'aider ?


----------



## tweek (18 Juin 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Je trouve pas
> 
> pas sur google et pas sur versiontracker...
> 
> tu pourrais m'aider ?




sure my dear...


----------



## tweek (18 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> et voila le miens avec un nouveau wall de leopard ainsi que les dossiers du dernier Chaton




Merci pour le lien vers les icones  

L'icone de "Public" est &#233;norme avec l'&#233;cran bleu de la a mort windows ws


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2007)

​
Style moi aussi je fais semblant d'avoir la beta de Leopard 

Euh&#8230; &#224; part &#231;a&#8230; j'ai une question :rose: 
J'aime bien les ic&#244;nes rouges qu'on voit sur le bureau ou pour la corbeille, mais j'en ai p&#244; beaucoup (en fait que des dossiers), et je me souviens plus d'o&#249; elles viennent (s&#251;rement interfacelift). Z'en auriez pas d'autres du m&#234;me style ? O&#249; d&#233;j&#224; le lien vers l'auteur de celles-ci ?


----------



## SirG (20 Juin 2007)

Les icônes que tu cherches proviennent du pack créé par Timm Von Endt, qui contient des dossiers, une poubelle et un disque dur, auquel on peut ajouter deux horloges. Malheureusement, son site n'est pas disponible, mais tu peux essayer par toi-même. 

Je l'ai sur mon dur, au cas où.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Les icônes que tu cherches proviennent du pack créé par Timm Von Endt, qui contient des dossiers, une poubelle et un disque dur, auquel on peut ajouter deux horloges. Malheureusement, son site n'est pas disponible, mais tu peux essayer par toi-même.
> 
> Je l'ai sur mon dur, au cas où.


OK ben je vais conserver l'adresse, voir s'il a fait d'autres packs.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Les ic&#244;nes que tu cherches proviennent du pack cr&#233;&#233; par Timm Von Endt, qui contient des dossiers, une poubelle et un disque dur, auquel on peut ajouter deux horloges. Malheureusement, son site n'est pas disponible, mais tu peux essayer par toi-m&#234;me.
> Je l'ai sur mon dur, au cas o&#249;.



Comment veux-tu qu'il fasse par lui-m&#234;me si le site est mort ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comment veux-tu qu'il fasse par lui-m&#234;me si le site est mort ?


Oh mais je suis tr&#232;s fort tu sais


----------



## SirG (20 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comment veux-tu qu'il fasse par lui-même si le site est mort ?



Peut-être que c'est temporaire. Sais pas, moi.


----------



## tweek (20 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que c'est temporaire. Sais pas, moi.



*ZUGRIFF NICHT ERLAUBT*

*Die angeforderte Seite darf nicht angezeigt werden.*



'sais pas lire ?


----------



## SirG (20 Juin 2007)

Très amusant.


----------



## yzykom (21 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> *ZUGRIFF NICHT ERLAUBT*
> 
> *Die angeforderte Seite darf nicht angezeigt werden.*
> 
> ...



Pour les non-germanophones comme moi, le widget de traduction du Dashboard donne ceci :

&#171; L'ACC&#200;S NE PERMET PAS

Le c&#244;t&#233; demand&#233; ne peut pas &#234;tre indiqu&#233;. &#187;

Est-il question de l'affichage d'un site incaccessible ou est-ce plus subtil que &#231;a ?  

(&#233;quivalent de : &#171; Safari can&#8217;t find the server.
Safari can&#8217;t open the page &#187; par exemple ? )


----------



## tweek (21 Juin 2007)

Thème: Liger
Icons: Default aqua
Dock: ClearDock
Wall: Abstract by Susumu


----------



## SirG (21 Juin 2007)

Très beau l'effet prolongé sur la barre du haut.


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## tweek (21 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Très beau l'effet prolongé sur la barre du haut.



Effet prolongé ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Très joli Sim.


----------



## SirG (21 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Effet prolongé ?



La reprise des teintes du wall sur la barre du haut.


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2007)

Elle est transparente...


----------



## CERDAN (21 Juin 2007)

En parlant de thèmes, comment on fait pour revenir au thème original d'Apple ? celui que j'ai mis m'a enlevé le métal brossé :sick:


----------



## tweek (22 Juin 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Elle est transparente...




voilà


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> En parlant de thèmes, comment on fait pour revenir au thème original d'Apple ? celui que j'ai mis m'a enlevé le métal brossé :sick:



Si c'est via ShapeShifter, il y'a suffit d'appliquer le thème par défaut.
Sinon tu peux utiliser Uno qui comporte le thème par défaut.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Juin 2007)

En fait j'ai d&#233;pass&#233; la version d'essai alors je vais essayer Uno, merci COrentin


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
-> PAR ICI <-​


----------



## CERDAN (22 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> En fait j'ai dépassé la version d'essai alors je vais essayer Uno, merci COrentin



Merci, ca marche, j'adore le métal brossé  :love: 
Il fallait juste désinstaller et c'était bon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai upload&#233; les icones, les wall et le widget cin&#233; de leopard
> Ca p&#232;se 35MB et &#231;a se t&#233;l&#233;charge
> -> PAR ICI <-​



Merci beaucoup Toumak pour ce pack  .


----------



## greggorynque (22 Juin 2007)

Hop le mien en ce moment

en cliiine (hic.....)

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1si3.png

Je sais certains trouveront que je change pas bcp mes icones, mais je les adore.....







PS sans comentaire sur ma blague pourrie


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Voici le mien en ce moment ( oui j'anticipe leopard et pis  ) :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi Simili Leopard ?


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Non ya un thème léopard donné plus haut et pour le dock c'est sur le fond d'écran inclus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

Ah ok c'est très joli !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

.


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

Tu as fait comment pour virer Spotlight de la barre en haut? .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

J'ai viré, /System/Library/CoreServices/Search.bundle et j'ai redémarré .


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai vir&#233;, /System/Library/CoreServices/Search.bundle et j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; .



et est-ce qu'on peut encore utiliser spotlight via les raccourcis, ou encore la recherche dans le finder via pomme+F ?


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2007)

Dans les applications (Finder et Mail par exemple ; toutes celles qui incluent Spotlight) on peut encore l'utiliser. Mais la recherche g&#233;n&#233;rale est d&#233;sactiv&#233;e dans l'environnement graphique (tu peux toujours le faire avec le Terminal ). Plus de pomme-espace !


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Plus de pomme-espace !



Ni meme de recherche fenetrée? C'est a dire Pomme+F


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Dans les applications (*Finder* et Mail par exemple ; toutes celles qui incluent Spotlight) on peut encore l'utiliser. Mais la recherche générale est désactivée dans l'environnement graphique (tu peux toujours le faire avec le Terminal ). Plus de pomme-espace !






Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ni meme de recherche fenetrée? C'est a dire Pomme+F



donc je crois que la réponse est oui


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

L'environnement graphique, c'est a dire? SystemUIServer?
dans ce cas, ca se limite au pomme+espace?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

Pomme + F fonctionne vu que je l'utilise toujours ce n'est pas Spotlight.
Spotlight doit toujours fonctionnner vu que par exemple dans mon screenshot vous voyez "Commentaires Spotlight".
Regardez pour supprimer complètement Spotlight.


----------



## eyescarz (24 Juin 2007)

haha!
le miens


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> haha!
> le miens




SAlop


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> SAlop



J'ai pas osé le dire


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai pas osé le dire



Pharma clermont ??


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

on peut plus avoir le pack leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> haha!
> le miens



On obtient Leopard légalement en étant prothesiste dentaire ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Juin 2007)

Léopard ?:mouais:  En français ? Er pourquoi l'indicateur Airport est-il mal gérer ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

ou puis-je avoir les icones et fond d'&#233;cran leopard merci


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> haha!
> le miens



Tu as quoi comme verion de Photoshop ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ou puis-je avoir les icones et fond d'écran leopard merci



Ici .


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

Bravo Plus rapide que moi corentin


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

Merci Co.  mais &#231;a ne marche pas !!!  j'avais d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; tout &#224; l'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Il fonctionne chez moi, tu as peut-être déjà télécharger sur RapidShare récemment et tu dois attendre un délai.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

non rien DL !!!  ou c'est qui faut click&#233; ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

je crois que j'ai enfin compris  j'ai pas de compte!!!


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

Tellement heureux d'avoir CS3, que malgr&#233; mes rendus j'ai refait les icones et je vous montre un nouveau bureau...

CLEAN....ex  ah non dirty en fait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> non rien DL !!!  ou c'est qui faut clické ?



En bas de page sur Free, ensuite il y'a une boîte de texte avec un code au dessus à retaper et voilà.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2007)

ok !  thanks


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2007)

soir 






ps : bon alors &#233;videmment j'ai foir&#233; ma preview, et si quelqu'un &#224; la d&#233;moniaquerie de citer, ca fera tr&#232;s moche 
ps2 : et puis &#233;videmment c'est plus beau quand c'est pas compress&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> Ps : bon alors évidemment j'ai foiré ma preview, et si quelqu'un à la démoniaquerie de citer, ca fera très moche



Enregistre en PNG alors .


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Enregistre en PNG alors .



trop tard 
mais merci, j'avais oublié


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

Très jolie Maiwen!


----------



## Wolfmac (25 Juin 2007)

oui jolie et reposant, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

Mouarf' !  
voici mon nouveau desk'
vous allez me dire "non pas possible" mais j'ai des connaissances bien plac&#233;es


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2007)

non pas possible !!! tu es chez flickr ???


----------



## .Steff (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Mouarf' !
> voici mon nouveau desk'
> vous allez me dire "non pas possible" mais j'ai des connaissances bien plac&#233;es


Tiens, un l&#233;opard !!!!!


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Mouarf' !
> voici mon nouveau desk'
> vous allez me dire "non pas possible" mais j'ai des connaissances bien placées



Alos, si tu ne mens pas, fais nous une capture quand la souris est sur le dock, si le dock bouge, ca va , sinon, on est fixés . Sinon, très beau.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Alos, si tu ne mens pas, fais nous une capture quand la souris est sur le dock, si le dock bouge, ca va , sinon, on est fixés . Sinon, très beau.



j'ai pas tout compris :rateau: :hein: 
...
si le dock bouge ... ?!


----------



## SirG (26 Juin 2007)

Il souhaite voir l'effet d'agrandissement du dock. Et moi aussi.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Et avoir une vraie résolution .


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juin 2007)

RARARA :style: :king:


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

en m&#234;me temps il a d&#233;ja envoy&#233; suffisament de caps de l&#233;opard pour qu'on soit av&#233;r&#233;s qu'il poss&#232;de la b&#233;ta


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Il souhaite voir l'effet d'agrandissement du dock. Et moi aussi.:rateau:



j'ai pig&#233;, vous voulez voir si le fond du dock s'agrandit ? vous serez alors satisfaits   



C0rentin a dit:


> Et avoir une vraie r&#233;solution .



l&#224; faut se plaindre chez flickr


----------



## Pouasson (26 Juin 2007)

Et la s&#233;paration des ic&#244;nes est native, ou bien ce sont des ic&#244;nes vierges?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Et la séparation des icônes est native, ou bien ce sont des icônes vierges?



non ça c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté


----------



## Pouasson (26 Juin 2007)

Okay, merci, et dommage... car j'trouve &#231;a idiot de pas l'avoir mis comme option &#231;a... :/

m'enfin bon, j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; le probl&#232;me comme toi ^^


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai pigé, vous voulez voir si le fond du dock s'agrandit ? vous serez alors satisfaits
> 
> 
> 
> là faut se plaindre chez flickr



Impressionnant


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Mouarf' !
> voici mon nouveau desk'
> vous allez me dire "non pas possible" mais j'ai des connaissances bien placées


 
Sympa le theme! Par hasard tu connais du monde chez Apple ou tu as installe Liger 1.5??


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Sympa le theme! Par hasard tu connais du monde chez Apple ou tu as installe Liger 1.5??


je crois que les desk parlent d'eux-mêmes   
suffit de regarder la fenêtre du finder et tu comprendras


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je crois que les desk parlent d'eux-mêmes
> suffit de regarder la fenêtre du finder et tu comprendras



Ca commence par "léo" et ca finit par .....

Oui elle etais super nulle celle la


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca commence par "léo" et ca finit par .....
> 
> Oui elle etais super nulle celle la


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2007)

si ça c'est pas de la frime


----------



## Pouasson (27 Juin 2007)

Un autre truc que j'trouve bof niveau esth&#233;tique, c'est la transparence de la barre du haut.... quand on y colle une fen&#234;tre, safari ou finder par exemple, &#231;a jure un peu je trouve... pas tr&#232;s harmonieux pour le coup... 'fin bon, c'est du chipotage...


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juin 2007)

Y a pas ne page qui a été suprimée, non ? avec l'image de time machine, je retrouve plus   

dernier message que je vois : 





> Un autre truc que j'trouve bof niveau esthétique, c'est la transparence de la barre du haut.... quand on y colle une fenêtre, safari ou finder par exemple, ça jure un peu je trouve... pas très harmonieux pour le coup... 'fin bon, c'est du chipotage...


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Y a pas ne page qui a été suprimée, non ? avec l'image de time machine, je retrouve plus
> 
> dernier message que je vois :



je l'ai mise dans les noveautés leopard, c'est là qu'est sa place


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je l'ai mise dans les noveautés leopard, c'est là qu'est sa place


 ok merci


----------



## Didjo (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Mouarf' !
> voici mon nouveau desk'
> vous allez me dire "non pas possible" mais j'ai des connaissances bien placées



 j'suis jalou moi...
Moi j'aime PAS DU TOUT les icones des dossier de léopard par contre ! Faut qu'il arrête avec le style iTunes moche ! Je m'attendais à un truc joli style Ekisho... Enfin bon j'espère qu'on pourra encore user d'un CandyBar 

A sinon à propos de cette barre des menus trop lumineuse... On peut l'opacifier, Toumak ? Ou on est obligé de la laisser tel quel ? Parce-que c'est vrai qu'elle jure vraiment, avec n'importe quelle application...


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

il parait qu'on sait la désactiver mais je n'ai pas vu où :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Dans les Préférences Systèmes -> Apparence peut-être ?


----------



## gwena (29 Juin 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> j'suis jalou moi...
> Moi j'aime PAS DU TOUT les icones des dossier de léopard par contre ! Faut qu'il arrête avec le style iTunes moche !


j'aurais pas dit mieux! ces icones sont d'une laideur!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2007)

bah franchement, les icônes que didjo montre en lien .. je les trouve franchement pas belles, et surtout, pas originales. y'a certaines icônes, je vois pas la différences entre celles du qu'on a au départ dans tiger. m'enfin.
cela dit, des icônes ça se change alors c'est pas vraiment un problème. 

par contre c'est vrai que la barre de menu transparente bah ça va pas toujours avec tous les fonds d'écran je pense. ça ira avec quelque chose de foncé mais avec de l'orange comme ici je trouve que ça fait bizarre. 
après, libre à chacun d'aimer ou non mais, comme didjo,  j'espère qu'on aura le choix


----------



## AuGie (29 Juin 2007)

En fait je les trouves pas mal ces icones moi, ca va bien avec le theme :


----------



## jem25 (29 Juin 2007)

quelqu'un sait comment utilisé la nouvelle version de liger???? y'a plus besoin de shapesihfter mais je colmprens pas comment elle marche

merci


----------



## SirG (29 Juin 2007)

Critiquez les nouvelles icônes de Leopard, elles sont quand même mieux que celles de Tiger (et que Vista).


----------



## Didjo (29 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Critiquez les nouvelles icônes de Leopard, elles sont quand même mieux que celles de Tiger (et que Vista).



J'ai pas dit le contraire...
Et les icones Ekisho sont plus belle que celles de Tiger !
Mais on s'y fera, c'est la règle avec Apple... je commence même à les trouver jolies


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Critiquez les nouvelles ic&#244;nes de Leopard, elles sont quand m&#234;me mieux que celles de Tiger (et que Vista).



de tiger, je ne trouve pas mais ne vista oui 

J'arrive pas &#224; lire le fichier d'icones ! c'est un fichier .container


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

transparent dock marche plus sous 10.4.10????
chez moi, il veut pas...


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2007)

moi, ca va .


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> de tiger, je ne trouve pas mais ne vista oui
> 
> J'arrive pas à lire le fichier d'icones ! c'est un fichier .container





Télécharge le pack en .png.

Ensuite convertis les en icônes avec Pic2Icon  : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/13226



Y'a pu' qu'à changer avec CandyBar


----------



## CERDAN (30 Juin 2007)

merci  elles sont belles ces icones, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en avoir pour d'autre applis.


----------



## Toumak (30 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes -> Apparence peut-&#234;tre ?



d&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir mis du temps &#224; r&#233;pondre mais je viens de m'apercevoir que plein d'abonnement &#224; des discussions ont disparus, dont celle-ci 

enfin, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, c'est biensur l&#224; o&#249; j'ai &#233;t&#233; le voir en premier, mais rien du tout
enfin moi je m'en fous, je l'aime bien comme &#231;a  

sinon mon MacBook &#233;tant enfin l&#224;, il est temps de poster son premier desk'
alors le voici


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sinon mon MacBook &#233;tant enfin l&#224;, il est temps de poster son premier desk'
> alors le voici



Le pauvre...&#224; peine sorti de la bo&#238;te tu le fatigues d&#233;j&#224; &#224; coups de ShapeShifter ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Le pauvre...à peine sorti de la boîte tu le fatigues déjà à coups de ShapeShifter ?





En même temps on est dans le forum custo....


----------



## e-gore (30 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

voici ma petite contribution pour la custo de mon petit joujou
par l&#224;

au passage pouvais vous me dire comment cacher l'adresse de l'emplacement de l'image et de le remplacer par un mot?

Voilou pour la custo et merci pour la question


Editer 
Merci macmarco


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> voici ma petite contribution pour la custo de mon petit joujou
> http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desk01sr3.jpg
> ...




Tu tapes ton mot, tu le sélectionnes et tu cliques sur cette icône
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ensuite tu colles l'adresse dans la fenêtre qui apparait.


----------



## Toumak (30 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Le pauvre...à peine sorti de la boîte tu le fatigues déjà à coups de ShapeShifter ?



en fait, j'ai un backup que j'ai restauré sur le macbook dès qu'il est arrivé  
car si il y a bien quelque chose qui me prend la tête c'est de devoir tout reparamétrer


----------



## Lorhkan (1 Juillet 2007)

C'est l'été, un peu de couleur pour célébrer ça !  





Et la version "Dirty"...  :wink:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Très joli, bravo !


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> C'est l'été, un peu de couleur pour célébrer ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ensemble, c'est quoi tes icones ?


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> soir
> 
> ps : bon alors évidemment j'ai foiré ma preview, et si quelqu'un à la démoniaquerie de citer, ca fera très moche
> ps2 : et puis évidemment c'est plus beau quand c'est pas compressé



salut, 

tu utilises quel theme adium ? sinon tres beau bureau...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Juillet 2007)

@ Lorhkan

Superbe, quel thème utilises-tu ?


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> C'est l'&#233;t&#233;, un peu de couleur pour c&#233;l&#233;brer &#231;a !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem, tres beau bureau...

moi qui etait "fier" de ma custo avec adium... :rose:

ps : d'ailleurs j'aimerais bien connaitre aussi ton pack d'icones...


----------



## Lorhkan (1 Juillet 2007)

Merci, merci beaucoup &#224; vous, je suis content que &#231;a vous plaise ! :love: 

Je vais essayer de r&#233;pondre &#224; tout le monde :

* le th&#232;me : Liger
*les icones : c'est le grand mix... Pour les dossiers, c'est Samui, pour les icones du dock il y a Chakram (Finder), Ekisho (Safari), Samui encore (iTunes), Vitae (flux RSS), l'icone de Cha-Ching (le cochon-tirelire) pour remplacer celle de Tous Comptes Faits, et un rempla&#231;ant pour iPhoto cr&#233;&#233; par MugenB16. Sans oublier le c&#233;l&#232;bre Domo-Kun pour Adium. Pour Skitch (le coeur) et Transmission, ce sont les icones d'origine. Pour Dashboard et Mail, je ne sais plus vraiment...
* les volumes : Radium Drives pour le disque externe Firewire, et Agua pour Mac OS X.

Vala vala !


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

houla ! oki 

y a du boulot quoi...


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

houla ! oki 

y a du boulot quoi... 

et je voulais encore savoir : pour la liste des contacts sous adium... ?

merci en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> tu utilises quel theme adium ? sinon tres beau bureau...



salut, 

la liste d'adium je la modifie moi meme, en choisissant les couleurs du fond d'écran pour que ça rappelle


----------



## Lorhkan (1 Juillet 2007)

Pour les contacts Adium, le style c'est Uno, avec Pastel Pink pour la couleur du th&#232;me. La police des contacts c'est Akbar. Et les icones d'&#233;tat : iBubble Status. 

Mais on peut tout &#224; fait y arriver en modifiant le th&#232;me "&#224; la mano", Adium est excellent pour &#231;a... C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais la plupart du temps, pour exp&#233;rimenter. On finit bien souvent par faire un style personnel tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi...


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

bon all&#233; je colle le miens... :rose: 





bref pas de quoi fouetter un chat...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2007)

tu l'as tellement coll&#233; qu'on peut pas l'ouvrir


----------



## kermit76 (1 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Pour les contacts Adium, le style c'est Uno, avec Pastel Pink pour la couleur du thème. La police des contacts c'est Akbar. Et les icones d'état : iBubble Status.
> 
> Mais on peut tout à fait y arriver en modifiant le thème "à la mano", Adium est excellent pour ça... C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais la plupart du temps, pour expérimenter. On finit bien souvent par faire un style personnel très réussi...



merci pour les infos  
mon adium est tres sympa maintenant. thanks


----------



## Pouasson (1 Juillet 2007)

Plop !

Essai du dual screen sur un vieux CRT 4:3 en attendant le 22" wide :love:


----------



## Albadros (1 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Pour les contacts Adium, le style c'est Uno, avec Pastel Pink pour la couleur du thème. La police des contacts c'est Akbar. Et les icones d'état : iBubble Status.
> 
> Mais on peut tout à fait y arriver en modifiant le thème "à la mano", Adium est excellent pour ça... C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais la plupart du temps, pour expérimenter. On finit bien souvent par faire un style personnel très réussi...



C'est dommage j'aime bcp ton icone de Mail


----------



## kermit76 (2 Juillet 2007)

quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nom du soft pour changer les icones du dock ? ou y a t'il une simple manip' a faire ? 
j'ai installé candy bar mais apparemment ca ne gere pas le dock...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Candybar bug souvent quand tu changes les icones qui se trouvent dans le dock (même si il  relance le dock après).
En général, j'enlève toutes les icones de mon dock, je change les icones qui m'intéressent avec CandyBar puis je valide et enfin, je les remets dans le dock.

Essaye...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Et si tu n'as pas l'envie de payer il existe LiteIcon.


----------



## e-gore (2 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> C'est l'été, un peu de couleur pour célébrer ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli deck M. Lorhkan.
Peux tu me dire avec quel outil as tu obtenu l'apparence Leopard (si je ne me trompes pas!) du dock?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> bon allé je colle le miens... :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vies à Mulhouse :love:  ???


----------



## Lorhkan (2 Juillet 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Joli deck M. Lorhkan.
> Peux tu me dire avec quel outil as tu obtenu l'apparence Leopard (si je ne me trompes pas!) du dock?


Merci !

Tu auras ta r&#233;ponse ICI.
En fait, il faut modifier "&#224; la main" ton wallpaper en y ajoutant ce "faux" dock par dessus et en rendant le dock Tiger invisible avec Clear Dock par exemple...


----------



## kermit76 (2 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu vies à Mulhouse :love:  ???



vivais... heureusement suis allé continuer mes etudes ailleurs...  
tu habites a mulhouse ? ou c'etait juste pour se moquer ?


----------



## ice (2 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> vivais... heureusement suis allé continuer mes etudes ailleurs...
> tu habites a mulhouse ? ou c'etait juste pour se moquer ?


M&#234;me s'il est assez simple ton desktop est pas trop mal 

(HS on)

Sinon, pour CERDAN, rien qu'en regardant son profil tu vois qu'il habite bien &#224; Mulhouse 

(HS off)


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> vivais... heureusement suis allé continuer mes etudes ailleurs...
> tu habites a mulhouse ? ou c'etait juste pour se moquer ?





ice a dit:


> Même s'il est assez simple ton desktop est pas trop mal
> 
> (HS on)
> 
> ...



Oui, j'habite belle et bien à Mulhouse, fantastique comme ville .

HS : off, chez un amis, clear dock ne marche pas, la couleur du dock ou la transparence n'a aucun effet, quel est le remède ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> HS : off, chez un amis, clear dock ne marche pas, la couleur du dock ou la transparence n'a aucun effet, quel est le remède ? :rose:



Une réinstalle? Vérification de la version? Réinstalle de Application Enhancer?


Kermit > on dit merci.


----------



## kermit76 (3 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Une réinstalle? Vérification de la version? Réinstalle de Application Enhancer?
> 
> 
> Kermit > on dit merci.



pas encore essayé, mais merci quand meme...


----------



## MamaCass (3 Juillet 2007)

Red&#233;marrage ??

(j'avais d&#251; le faire sur mon ibook g4, pour que le dock affiche la couleur que je souhaitais)


----------



## rachmede (4 Juillet 2007)

Bon, je n'ai quand même pas lu les 400 pages de ce post, pour être honnête mais je crois que vous comprendrez!.

J'ai un petit problème pour changer mes icones, j'ai téléchargé des icones et quand je fais lire les information, l'icone sélectionné apparaît dans la section aperçu mais ce qui apparaît en haut à gauche (bref ce que je devrais sélectionner et copier) c'est une icone de style aperçu et pas l'icone que je veux.. donc si je fais copier et que je colle cette icone pour remplacer celle que je souhaite, je me retrouve avec une icone du style aperçu.


----------



## Wolfmac (4 Juillet 2007)

Salut
je crois que la solution à ton problème s'apelle Pic2icon ( un petit glissé déposé dans l'appli de ton icone et t u devrait pouvoir séléctionner la bonne image dans les informations de fichier )


----------



## MistakenMobius (4 Juillet 2007)

hop voila le fond d'écran de ma télé avec le mac mini utilisé comme media center (bien que pour le moment je soie un peu déçu..)


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

Ce fil commence &#224; &#234;tre un peu volumineux.
On continue donc ici, m'sieurs dames !


----------

